# sick free ride game



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.onemorelevel.com/games.php?game=453

-4lq,pc,-4po,js -4kf,pp,-4q8,l4 -4jo,pp,-4pv,mg -4jq,ph,-4po,nm -4om,37,-4oq,-3a -4oq,8j,-4om,2f -4ol,eb,-4op,8j -4on,od,-4ol,ea -4oh,oj,-4ok,ft -4mo,p5,-4p3,ig -4nt,or,-4ok,hb -4m0,b6,-4mb,5e -4l3,bs,-4m7,6t -4j2,ce,-4mf,99 -4jt,cb,-4mg,7u -4ie,cc,-4m7,a4 -4gb,c8,-4kk,bu -4hh,cb,-4le,b5 -48b,c3,-4jj,cc -4bp,pj,-4jq,ph -488,ba,-4h9,cb -482,9o,-4ef,c8 -47u,ao,-4f5,c6 -47p,7o,-4cl,c8 -481,90,-4e2,cd -47j,6q,-4bf,cf -4bs,pj,-477,pt -4c8,ph,-48b,pb -47o,5o,-4a3,cm -4b1,pl,-48i,p3 -4ai,pq,-486,oo -49i,pj,-47o,ob -47i,4d,-48m,cr -47e,bn,-47i,4d -467,bp,-47g,5m -44m,ck,-478,7g -42c,d3,-476,9c -43f,cv,-473,8g -43c,14n,-478,ps -416,db,-464,an -411,cu,-45e,bn -42o,15q,-45n,u8 -41b,16r,-45p,vn -406,16r,-45g,11f -439,nj,-3p7,nj -3u4,179,-43d,145 -3sh,170,-41o,15v -3sh,d0,-411,cu -3lq,d0,-3sh,d0 -3k0,16v,-3sh,170 -3p7,nj,-3hn,ng -3j8,15k,-3n0,16u -3es,d0,-3ls,d0 -37a,vo,-3j8,15k -3hn,ng,-3ai,md -3hl,oc,-393,lc -37i,u3,-3gj,14f -3g1,o5,-38b,kh -37f,sv,-3fa,143 -3dl,np,-389,js -37d,rj,-3d4,13d -3bj,n8,-37e,ia -3ad,mh,-379,h4 -37m,qk,-3ar,12t -371,hg,-395,cu -39b,mb,-37c,fo -39d,1cf,-371,14t -372,j3,-38b,dv -37s,jt,-37q,ev -36k,o8,-37s,o7 -37s,o7,-380,116 -37r,1dh,-380,16p -38a,1d8,-37n,15j -374,1ds,-389,187 -34v,1eg,-38j,19u -365,1ed,-38i,18u -33q,1f1,-38c,1au -335,1ej,-37u,1ct -32r,1f1,-386,1bs -31b,qr,-36l,o8 -2s9,1em,-335,1ej -2qv,tr,-31b,qr -323,14p,-2q5,14j -2ml,1eg,-2s9,1em -2je,ts,-2qv,tr -2q5,14j,-2ks,14d -2fm,1ct,-2ml,1eg -2ks,14e,-2hr,13g -2it,147,-2g1,126 -2ii,14c,-2fj,117 -2hq,14b,-2f9,105 -2ed,121,-2gg,t3 -2fq,132,-2fo,u4 -2f9,128,-2g0,tm -2gq,13l,-2f7,v6 -2g3,13j,-2fi,uo -2bv,19i,-2fm,1ct -25n,139,-2bu,19j -25p,rv,-26p,qn -24b,tk,-25p,s0 -22v,v6,-24b,tk -1vt,gm,-229,af -1ua,gr,-21q,cd -1v6,gm,-221,bk -1v6,gl,-228,b0 -1tm,gs,-21r,de -22v,v5,-1q2,13r -1sp,h7,-213,em -1s5,gl,-1vr,fu -1oa,ge,-1s5,gl -1q2,13r,-1fe,18u -1kr,fg,-1oa,ge -1cb,9d,-1ks,fg -1f1,1dj,-16i,1i3 -162,4h,-1cb,9d -t3,-s,-161,4h -16i,1i3,-v6,1m0 -v6,1m0,-qn,1ms -gr,t,-r6,-1g -qn,1ms,-lv,1mj -ou,1n5,-jj,1lt -n8,1ne,-i1,1ko -m0,1nk,-h0,1jk -ll,1nl,-gl,1iv -ff,-1t,-j7,-5o -eu,-1t,-ii,-4q -do,-21,-h8,-35 -e5,-1o,-ie,-4b -6p,1h,-gr,t -av,-22,-do,-21 -ck,1ge,-4p,1gd -66,-21,-av,-22 -59,-1m,-6d,-1n -6d,-1n,-6c,-19 -6c,-19,-5f,-1a -5f,-11,-6c,-11 -1i,1i,-6q,1h -75,31,-6u,3t -6u,3t,-5s,42 19,-1v,-65,-21 -4s,-1p,-4s,-10 -5b,-1p,-4e,-1p -5f,-1a,-5f,-11 -5s,42,-5r,1o -5d,1q,-4c,1p -5f,42,-5f,1o -4b,44,-5f,42 -4p,1gd,3s,1gc -4j,-14,-49,-1s -49,-1s,-3v,-12 -3p,-12,-3r,-1t -3r,-1t,-35,-1t -35,-1t,-35,-1i -35,-1i,-3p,-1i -4g,-1e,-42,-1e -3p,-1i,-30,-16 -4c,1p,-4b,44 -45,1t,-44,42 -45,1u,-3i,3t -3i,3t,-3g,1p -3c,3s,-2s,1o -2i,-1r,-2j,-15 -2r,-1q,-24,-1q -22,-1f,-f,-1f -2s,1o,-29,1n -29,1n,-1r,3v -30,2k,-25,2k -1m,1q,j,1p -p,-1o,-g,-1g -g,-1g,-p,-14 -1i,1i,1i,1i -f,1q,-h,3v 72,-1v,19,-1v 1h,1i,5t,1k 11,1q,13,44 12,33,21,31 23,1q,23,43 2j,42,2v,1o 2v,1o,3s,1p 2q,2q,41,2q 3s,1p,47,43 4l,3r,4v,1r 3s,1gc,ac,1fu 5t,1k,6t,1b 4v,1r,5l,43 5l,43,61,20 51,1gn,bl,1ev ec,-4o,72,-1v 7m,38,ee,7d 72,1h0,d4,1dk 8m,1h1,do,1ca bb,-2m,9u,-1b a1,1h4,dq,1bj d4,-44,c6,-3j c6,-3j,ba,-2m bs,1q,b2,1i ej,1n,bs,1q eb,-47,d4,-44 ea,-4n,hc,-52 gd,-3b,fe,-40 fe,-40,eb,-47 ek,1o,fo,1g ee,7d,mm,cd gt,-2j,gd,-3b ha,-1d,gt,-2i fo,1g,gi,11 gi,11,h4,e h4,e,hc,-9 hb,-51,lk,-5j hc,-9,ha,-1d i3,18o,p6,18o q1,-7j,mr,-9d ov,-7s,mj,-a9 qh,-7t,n0,-8i mm,cd,qf,dj 14q,-8s,qg,-7t qf,dj,v2,do p6,18o,10c,18n v2,do,11v,d3 vh,ds,136,cf 10c,18n,153,189 111,di,14e,bi 117,197,17j,176 12e,d8,15k,ab 12m,dc,16g,9b 13c,193,184,169 1dm,-9q,14q,-8s 14b,19p,18m,156 15f,19h,18r,14k 1dn,-aq,15q,-8p 164,19f,193,13v 1d7,-bb,17f,-8q 172,19k,194,134 17i,19b,196,129 1dk,-c4,18r,-90 1du,-d8,1a5,-92 19r,1ej,19s,14t 19v,1g4,19s,17s 19h,191,1an,1j1 199,1b4,1bj,1iq 192,1c8,1d3,1ji 18t,1dq,1ef,1jk 1a0,1g3,1a2,1jj 18s,1fc,1gf,1ju 18u,1h2,1it,1jo 196,1hq,1k7,1jm 193,1it,1lm,1jh 1ds,-e2,1bd,-99 1ei,-a4,1ds,-ee 1fj,-92,1du,-dh 1h6,-8n,1e2,-bl 1gc,-8r,1e5,-cd 1hg,-8e,1ej,-at 1hf,-8s,1fb,-9r 1ir,-8o,1hf,-8s 1p3,-8p,1ir,-8o 1jr,65,1rj,64 1lm,1jh,1u6,1ji 21h,-8o,1p3,-8p 1rj,64,242,64 1u6,1ji,24d,1im 1u3,1k4,24r,1ht 292,-93,21h,-8o 28t,-9f,229,-8j 21l,1jg,276,1gb 297,-ad,23n,-8j 242,64,280,5c 24h,69,293,4i 23c,1j6,27u,1f6 24g,1jc,28i,1dn 291,-cd,269,-8o 296,-bf,252,-8d 25u,63,29r,3p 24r,1ht,276,1h7 25o,1ih,293,1br 292,-db,277,-93 270,5u,29s,3c 26j,1ie,299,1a3 275,1hq,29f,18h 27k,1hj,29f,171 29f,-cu,294,-db 28b,63,2ae,21 29e,172,290,1hs 28t,1g3,29h,15k 285,1g4,294,193 290,1hs,29g,1q5 28h,1j2,2ca,1sn 289,1kf,2ek,1sq 28d,1lr,2h5,1t0 28k,1n1,2j5,1t1 293,1nl,2l2,1t5 295,1pa,2mo,1s5 2at,-8o,29g,-cu 2c3,-8b,29l,-b7 2bk,-8g,29g,-c7 2d4,-87,29h,-a9 2cj,-87,29m,-aq 2cu,-8f,2aa,-97 29q,1ql,2mu,1rp 2mn,-8a,2cu,-8g 2em,a8,2p2,h8 2ui,-3g,2mn,-8a 2mu,1rp,2vj,1rs 2q7,bk,2s3,81 2p2,h8,2vi,l8 2qq,c3,2s6,7k 2qk,aj,2sn,7l 2r5,e0,2rb,9a 2rn,f0,2r3,9n 2st,fp,2r3,bn 2to,g5,2rm,dg 2vb,gq,2rk,eh 3ag,-p,2ui,-3g 32q,gp,2uq,gh 2vi,l8,365,o3 2vj,1rs,349,1rq 31c,7q,39v,7t 3d3,h1,32q,gp 349,1rq,3bn,1ps 365,o3,3a1,oa 35s,1s1,3d3,1o7 37m,1s4,3ds,1mp 39v,7t,3hm,7t 3a1,oa,3ea,nr 394,1rs,3e1,1lv 3hu,-q,3ag,-q 3b0,p0,3fu,mo 3an,1r4,3em,1k4 3cu,oh,3h3,lk 3bq,1qp,3en,1id 3ct,1pv,3eb,1h8 3eh,oo,3hq,k1 3dk,1op,3dv,1fk 3g0,ns,3ir,go 3oi,-t,3hu,-q 3hm,7t,3p0,7t 3j2,ht,3gp,e5 3j6,kv,3hs,g1 3h7,mc,3i6,gd 3p0,7t,3to,6n 3ok,8h,3v6,5f 3r2,80,3vb,40 405,3d,3tv,-r 3t1,7u,3vl,2p 3un,7d,3ve,v 3vi,4u,3v2,8 #-455,i9 -459,im -389,hr -386,i9 -33v,12i -2hb,sj -25i,bt -p2,-8d jf,-c4 1cq,2t 1dn,-l5 1du,-gk 292,-fo 2gd,-70 2us,6d 3ed,cj 3ql,-29 
Copy and paste this code the game and you guys can play the level i created. Please post yalls levels too while your at it :thumbsup:

Enjoy


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

hahaha, ive been addicted to this for 3 days. this game is so fun.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

this game sucks major ass.


----------



## shakenbakebaby (Jan 20, 2007)

yes i did not like it that much but very creative


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

It's alright.
But I have to say your level is fun


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

I Didnt Like It At First But I Like It Now


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

if the bike was easier to control it would be different. Seriously, if I had a bike that squirly I'd have died by now.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> if the bike was easier to control it would be different. Seriously, if I had a bike that squirly I'd have died by now.


ya, it loops out super easy but i kinda got used to it.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

Yea ive been continuall yupdating this track to make it longer. there are now two lines


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

haha is it just me, or does it seem like the front brake is a little grabby?

cool game tho fo sho..


----------



## mtnkid85 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ha Ha, well this is what Ive come up with so far, if you can actually get it all linked together its pretty smooth.
Check it
-18s,3dc,-17v,3dg -167,3dh,-18f,3dg -137,3cv,-167,3dh -10j,3c1,-137,3cv -u1,3am,-10j,3c1 -rp,392,-u1,3am -po,372,-rp,392 -o9,345,-po,372 -na,30t,-o9,345 -li,2l2,-lu,2p0 -lu,2p0,-mj,2tk -mj,2tk,-na,30t -kv,296,-li,2l2 -kv,296,-iq,26c -jb,1fm,-fo,1fm -jb,1fn,-jb,1h0 -5o,1ev,-75,1en -6b,1et,-7i,1eh -52,1eo,-6b,1et -3m,1de,-53,1eo -4e,1e8,-5p,1eu -27,1ad,-3b,1cp -3b,1cp,-4e,1e8 -13,31,-22,31 -21,31,-2e,2v -10,170,-27,1ad 1,32,-11,32 1q,31,-14,31 b,12b,-10,170 1q,32,1q,50 3f,6b,4n,7s 4n,7s,5h,a4 56,99,5u,ai 5h,a4,6h,ar 5v,ah,7b,av 6g,aq,7s,as 7a,au,89,ah 7p,ar,8g,a3 cn,9l,c2,a8 dt,9k,hr,fv ds,9k,cn,9l h1,m0,g7,lp g7,lq,g4,lm gc,lu,fs,lh k9,m2,g9,lv hs,fv,ie,go i4,g8,if,gk ia,gd,im,gp im,gp,it,gt ie,gi,j2,go ie,gl,ji,gp j0,gq,k2,go jl,gq,kn,gm k1,gt,l1,gj k7,m0,ll,lh jn,m1,kf,lt o8,iq,lm,lh l3,lm,m1,l6 ln,l9,md,ko mp,9d,n7,8k mn,8k,n7,9b nf,8e,mi,8d mi,8d,mi,9f mh,9i,nf,9j nf,9j,nf,8e ob,io,p9,ia o2,iv,ob,io p9,ia,q4,i1 q4,i1,s3,hn rv,ho,t7,hh se,hn,th,h4 t3,hi,tp,gl tg,h4,ub,fl uf,ea,us,bb u2,g4,uj,dt #

Updated, more added


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

This game is kinda fun... good way to pass the time at work. Is it just me, or does anyone else only make it out of that loop alive like 1 out of 10 times. But, I did land a loop, to double flip in the loop, to flip off the bounce, to tire snag flip...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> This game is kinda fun... good way to pass the time at work. Is it just me, or does anyone else only make it out of that loop alive like 1 out of 10 times. But, I did land a loop, to double flip in the loop, to flip off the bounce, to tire snag flip...


Rad steez Cru, proof that you own on anything bike related. Where do you live, I have to meet you before I die.


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

-1i,1i,1i,1i m,76,s,7a 1m,1l,bk,6m c4,9s,ad,b4 ad,b4,bk,bd be,6k,c2,89 c2,89,bi,93 bi,93,c4,9s bk,bd,bp,cd bp,cd,b3,ck b3,ck,c6,dd c6,dd,c8,dp c8,dp,bd,eg bd,eg,cn,el cn,el,pa,k8 p8,k9,109,n7 sh,lk,14l,nf t6,ln,14o,mi um,lv,10u,lj vu,lm,18f,jr 10a,n6,168,ic 10b,n7,19p,nj 11g,lb,17s,in 132,kk,16p,ia 19k,no,1ek,nq 1am,g3,1ft,g3 1ec,nn,1ee,g3 1h2,g3,1ed,i9 1ed,i9,1h0,km 1gt,id,1ed,ko 1ed,ko,1h3,nk 1h0,km,1ee,nb 1h3,nk,1eb,nm 1fs,g3,1h2,g3 1gu,g4,1jt,hd 1gp,no,1h5,g6 1gv,nn,1pa,os 1jt,hd,1li,i4 1li,i4,1p2,id 1n1,i3,1n0,oi 1p3,kg,1n3,i5 1n0,ks,1p1,i9 1ot,mq,1n0,ks 1n0,me,1p3,kg 1n0,oi,1ot,mq 1p1,oo,1n0,me 1os,ie,1vj,j0 1p1,i9,1p1,oo 1ot,oq,1qj,p1 1qg,or,20t,po 1tb,pg,1tc,ip 1tc,ip,1vi,kn 1t7,kb,1vb,j4 1vi,kn,1tf,ml 1vf,n9,1t7,kb 1tf,ml,1vg,pj 1t7,p9,1vf,n9 1vh,iu,1vi,pj 20i,po,27k,u8 27d,ua,2de,11q 29l,126,29u,12c 2dh,121,2o4,19f 32c,1ar,2n8,1am 2o4,19f,2pd,1a3 2pd,1a3,2qp,1ag 2qp,1ag,2sb,1am 2sb,1am,2tt,1ae 2tt,1ae,2v7,19l 2v7,19l,315,188 2vv,1am,300,190 300,190,329,1ao 301,1am,32g,188 314,187,32i,16b 32i,16b,32c,1ar 32a,1av,3be,1b3 371,1av,39l,18k 37e,12i,378,1b1 378,12e,3d7,129 39j,164,37a,12n 377,15r,39k,131 375,18g,39j,164 39l,18k,377,15r 39l,1b0,375,18g 39p,12b,39l,1b0 3bb,1b6,3lq,1b3 3d1,12a,3ga,135 3ga,135,3je,12p 3je,12p,3kq,11k 3ja,1bb,3jc,12p 3jc,12p,3lo,1b5 3j9,1b9,3la,11j 3lc,11d,3l0,11g 3lq,1b3,3lc,11d 3n4,125,3m5,11j 3n7,128,3ni,13h 3ni,13h,3qj,19l #


That's as far as I got right now I need a break


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

pretty dope. Here's a level I drew up- it's short but pretty hard. definitely takes a soft touch on the throttle-and you have to ride the whole line to get all the stars. 

-1j,1i,-1m,-i -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,6v,2d 6v,2d,c9,2h c9,2h,gr,28 ft,26,eq,2f g1,2h,if,1p gi,2n,j0,15 gi,2n,je,11 gf,2g,im,1d fm,28,hn,21 fu,2g,i9,1m hg,2c,j6,u ho,2a,j8,o i9,23,ja,i ic,28,ja,9 mj,27,u1,9i u1,9i,179,i6 179,i6,1g4,pp 1g4,pp,1nu,v5 1ms,un,1q2,vq 1ns,v8,1t4,100 1ps,vl,1v5,vr 1ss,101,21g,vk 20v,vn,258,up 24p,v1,27i,tq 278,u8,28b,sv 26u,u6,288,t7 27i,u4,289,sp 26n,uc,295,s6 27d,u4,28l,s1 27n,u8,287,so 27q,tq,28t,s1 27p,u6,28h,s5 2fu,oe,2kh,od 2kh,od,2kf,op 2kf,op,2kq,or 2kq,or,2kq,p0 2kq,p0,2l5,p1 2l5,p1,2l6,p9 2l6,p9,2le,pa 2le,pa,2le,pi 2le,pi,2lo,ph 2lo,ph,2lo,pn 2lo,pn,2lv,pm 2lc,pg,2lj,pf 2lv,pm,2lv,ps 2lv,ps,2m8,pr 2m8,pr,2m8,q4 2m8,q4,2mf,q4 2mf,q4,2me,qj 2m1,po,2lr,ph 2me,qj,2rb,qg 2re,qj,2tt,rr 2tt,rr,30j,s2 30j,s2,31k,rp 31k,rp,34l,10b 33t,10m,36t,14c 33v,112,36v,14l 33e,124,37i,14n 33e,123,386,14k 33g,139,38e,14m 34j,109,35s,14h 34c,10k,36e,14i 348,13j,38r,14o 34i,12k,37f,14g 38l,14n,3go,14i 3fi,14n,3iu,144 3g1,14t,3ju,13o 3hp,14g,3l5,131 3jb,13v,3ld,12o 3j8,14c,3mk,11m 3jo,147,3mh,11i 3jv,13p,3mh,11j 3l4,131,3mb,119 3m5,12o,3mq,108 3lu,12j,3mq,10i 3m3,12d,3mp,va 3lr,12f,3mm,vo 3ld,12o,3mj,11c 3lf,13a,3mt,10j 3p1,pk,3ps,se 3ot,pv,3q5,sa 3on,qa,3qs,sm 3om,qo,3qt,sc 3of,r3,3rc,s9 3on,rf,3s9,sc 3pe,s8,3ui,s8 3tb,md,3r8,jq 3r8,jh,3ss,ll 3r2,k3,3u3,lv 3r7,jk,3td,ll 3u9,lv,3rd,l2 3rb,km,3tv,lp 3r6,kq,3ut,lv 40v,lg,3sm,ll 3u3,ma,3rm,kk 3rn,ks,3u6,lk 3uf,s7,448,s5 45v,kr,40v,lg 431,sc,45i,rp 42n,sa,46c,rh 43r,sg,46d,rb 43i,sj,46n,r5 43l,se,46s,r2 45p,ks,4bj,kp 45f,s2,476,qk 465,rk,47c,q7 45c,rm,46v,qp 48r,ph,4e9,pe 4b8,kq,4gi,k4 4do,pk,4im,m6 4d6,pf,4f5,oj 4gg,k4,4ia,jn 4i8,jm,4jb,jc 4ia,mc,4la,k9 4ka,ku,4l8,jt 4lc,fj,4o5,fk 4lc,fj,4lu,f8 4lc,fi,4lq,g0 4l8,k8,4ni,km 4mo,kh,4l8,k0 4ls,kc,4o1,ki 4n8,kf,4qb,kc 4pl,kg,4qs,k7 #iq,d 1p1,uv 282,s6 2k6,np 30d,rh 3li,pp 3m3,v5 3qc,hf 3qb,qq 4gr,ji


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

Cru Jones said:


> This game is kinda fun... good way to pass the time at work. Is it just me, or does anyone else only make it out of that loop alive like 1 out of 10 times. But, I did land a loop, to double flip in the loop, to flip off the bounce, to tire snag flip...


sorry the loop is so hard. It was the first one i had ever made and i wasnt to sure how to build it.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i call this the step up of death.

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,6q,6r 4t,5q,8u,7o 7i,7e,b4,82 9j,81,ho,85 ho,85,lo,84 ig,8e,mn,7o k6,8f,nb,7b lg,8i,o5,6k o5,6k,q0,4k q0,4k,rr,4l p4,5p,q5,46 q5,46,p9,5g q5,47,sm,42 rr,4l,t5,-i so,14,tl,-2l tm,-2l,v4,-2m v0,-2l,138,-2l 11u,-2h,14o,-2q 14o,-2q,1ck,-4f 1ad,-3n,1dd,-4t 1ck,-4f,1dq,-5m 1cl,-45,1e9,-6e 1e7,-6u,1e8,-8q 1ed,-7q,1e6,-61 1e6,-61,1ec,-83 1ec,-83,1e1,-64 1dq,-5m,1e7,-6u 1e3,-5m,1ed,-7q 1dh,-50,1e9,-65 #


----------



## mtnkid85 (Mar 20, 2007)

ll 3nZo ll said:


> -1i,1i,1i,1i m,76,s,7a 1m,1l,bk,6m c4,9s,ad,b4 ad,b4,bk,bd be,6k,c2,89 c2,89,bi,93 bi,93,c4,9s bk,bd,bp,cd bp,cd,b3,ck b3,ck,c6,dd c6,dd,c8,dp c8,dp,bd,eg bd,eg,cn,el cn,el,pa,k8 p8,k9,109,n7 sh,lk,14l,nf t6,ln,14o,mi um,lv,10u,lj vu,lm,18f,jr 10a,n6,168,ic 10b,n7,19p,nj 11g,lb,17s,in 132,kk,16p,ia 19k,no,1ek,nq 1am,g3,1ft,g3 1ec,nn,1ee,g3 1h2,g3,1ed,i9 1ed,i9,1h0,km 1gt,id,1ed,ko 1ed,ko,1h3,nk 1h0,km,1ee,nb 1h3,nk,1eb,nm 1fs,g3,1h2,g3 1gu,g4,1jt,hd 1gp,no,1h5,g6 1gv,nn,1pa,os 1jt,hd,1li,i4 1li,i4,1p2,id 1n1,i3,1n0,oi 1p3,kg,1n3,i5 1n0,ks,1p1,i9 1ot,mq,1n0,ks 1n0,me,1p3,kg 1n0,oi,1ot,mq 1p1,oo,1n0,me 1os,ie,1vj,j0 1p1,i9,1p1,oo 1ot,oq,1qj,p1 1qg,or,20t,po 1tb,pg,1tc,ip 1tc,ip,1vi,kn 1t7,kb,1vb,j4 1vi,kn,1tf,ml 1vf,n9,1t7,kb 1tf,ml,1vg,pj 1t7,p9,1vf,n9 1vh,iu,1vi,pj 20i,po,27k,u8 27d,ua,2de,11q 29l,126,29u,12c 2dh,121,2o4,19f 32c,1ar,2n8,1am 2o4,19f,2pd,1a3 2pd,1a3,2qp,1ag 2qp,1ag,2sb,1am 2sb,1am,2tt,1ae 2tt,1ae,2v7,19l 2v7,19l,315,188 2vv,1am,300,190 300,190,329,1ao 301,1am,32g,188 314,187,32i,16b 32i,16b,32c,1ar 32a,1av,3be,1b3 371,1av,39l,18k 37e,12i,378,1b1 378,12e,3d7,129 39j,164,37a,12n 377,15r,39k,131 375,18g,39j,164 39l,18k,377,15r 39l,1b0,375,18g 39p,12b,39l,1b0 3bb,1b6,3lq,1b3 3d1,12a,3ga,135 3ga,135,3je,12p 3je,12p,3kq,11k 3ja,1bb,3jc,12p 3jc,12p,3lo,1b5 3j9,1b9,3la,11j 3lc,11d,3l0,11g 3lq,1b3,3lc,11d 3n4,125,3m5,11j 3n7,128,3ni,13h 3ni,13h,3qj,19l #
> 
> That's as far as I got right now I need a break


Ya this ones *****in


----------



## ll 3nZo ll (Feb 15, 2007)

mtnkid85 said:


> Ya this ones *****in


Thanks. I will do some more tomorrow.


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

A few more additions....

-1j,1i,-1m,-i -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,6v,2d 6v,2d,c9,2h c9,2h,gr,28 ft,26,eq,2f g1,2h,if,1p gi,2n,j0,15 gi,2n,je,11 gf,2g,im,1d fm,28,hn,21 fu,2g,i9,1m hg,2c,j6,u ho,2a,j8,o i9,23,ja,i ic,28,ja,9 mj,27,u1,9i u1,9i,179,i6 179,i6,1g4,pp 1g4,pp,1nu,v5 1ms,un,1q2,vq 1ns,v8,1t4,100 1ps,vl,1v5,vr 1ss,101,21g,vk 1v0,e9,1us,df 22e,e6,1v0,e9 20v,vn,258,up 28p,ap,22e,e6 24p,v1,27i,tq 278,u8,28b,sv 26u,u6,288,t7 27i,u4,289,sp 26n,uc,295,s6 27d,u4,28l,s1 27n,u8,287,so 27q,tq,28t,s1 2cd,8r,28p,ap 27p,u6,28h,s5 2cd,8s,2gb,8r 2fu,oe,2kh,od 2k3,bg,2n1,g6 2ju,ba,2nj,g4 2k2,b2,2mg,ft 2k4,ch,2nt,g2 2ka,dh,2ov,g1 2k5,cq,2oi,g0 2ph,g9,2lr,dv 2kh,ea,2q0,fu 2kk,ev,2r6,fq 2kj,e4,2pf,fo 2kh,od,2kf,op 2kf,op,2kq,or 2kq,or,2kq,p0 2kq,p0,2l5,p1 2l5,p1,2l6,p9 2l6,p9,2le,pa 2le,pa,2le,pi 2le,pi,2lo,ph 2lo,ph,2lo,pn 2lo,pn,2lv,pm 2lc,pg,2lj,pf 2t0,fj,2m0,g4 2lv,pm,2lv,ps 2lv,ps,2m8,pr 2m8,pr,2m8,q4 2m8,q4,2mf,q4 2mf,q4,2me,qj 2m1,po,2lr,ph 2me,qj,2rb,qg 2q0,g0,2ni,g6 2re,qj,2tt,rr 329,fl,2t1,fj 2tt,rr,30j,s2 30j,s2,31k,rp 31k,rp,34l,10b 33t,10m,36t,14c 33v,112,36v,14l 33e,124,37i,14n 33e,123,386,14k 33g,139,38e,14m 34j,109,35s,14h 34c,10k,36e,14i 348,13j,38r,14o 372,ir,3ac,kg 37d,ii,39i,kg 39n,ki,37n,jg 3al,kg,37n,jr 3b6,kc,378,jm 34i,12k,37f,14g 38l,14n,3go,14i 3hl,ju,39e,kd 3fi,14n,3iu,144 3g1,14t,3ju,13o 3hi,jt,3mj,jp 3hp,14g,3l5,131 3jb,13v,3ld,12o 3j8,14c,3mk,11m 3l3,k4,3nl,jb 3ks,jt,3n5,j8 3l3,k2,3o1,i8 3jo,147,3mh,11i 3jv,13p,3mh,11j 3l4,131,3mb,119 3lb,k9,3np,is 3m4,k1,3nn,in 3mj,k5,3nr,ia 3lh,k9,3ni,ij 3mn,k0,3o5,g4 3m5,12o,3mq,108 3lu,12j,3mq,10i 3m3,12d,3mp,va 3lr,12f,3mm,vo 3m1,ju,3o9,gp 3n9,js,3np,hm 3ni,jr,3nv,h5 3lf,13a,3mt,10j 3p1,pk,3ps,se 3ot,pv,3q5,sa 3on,qa,3qs,sm 3om,qo,3qt,sc 3of,r3,3rc,s9 3on,rf,3s9,sc 3pe,s8,3ui,s8 3r2,ia,3si,lc 3tb,md,3r8,jq 3r8,jh,3ss,ll 3r2,k3,3u3,lv 3r7,jk,3td,ll 3vc,ma,3ra,jl 3u9,lv,3rd,l2 3rb,km,3tv,lp 3r6,kq,3ut,lv 3v0,n0,3r7,j2 40v,lg,3sm,ll 3u3,ma,3rm,kk 3rn,ks,3u6,lk 3uf,s7,448,s5 40g,lq,3rk,ko 45v,kr,40v,lg 431,sc,45i,rp 42n,sa,46c,rh 43r,sg,46d,rb 43i,sj,46n,r5 43l,se,46s,r2 45p,ks,4bj,kp 45f,s2,476,qk 465,rk,47c,q7 45c,rm,46v,qp 48r,ph,4e9,pe 4b8,kq,4gi,k4 4bt,pg,4f6,p3 4fb,oi,4cn,pd 4do,pk,4im,m6 4d6,pf,4f5,oj 4gg,k4,4ia,jn 4i8,jm,4jb,jc 4ia,mc,4la,k9 4ka,ku,4l8,jt 4l8,k8,4ni,km 4mo,kh,4l8,k0 4ls,kc,4o1,ki 4np,kf,4qo,kg 4ph,gu,4qs,gu 4pr,h6,4pi,gv 4pi,gv,4pq,gm 4qo,kg,4qm,k4 #-2b,-5b iq,d 1p1,uv 282,s6 2k6,np 30d,rh 3m3,v5 3qc,hf 3qb,qq 4gr,ji


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,1e,5i 1e,5i,51,5j 51,5j,9v,a4 9v,a4,h7,eo h7,eo,k8,fl k8,fl,li,fs li,fs,mh,fq mh,fq,om,ff om,ff,qe,el qe,el,ss,cm ss,cm,u0,b3 u0,b3,v6,7a v6,7a,vo,46 vo,46,109,9r 109,9r,117,dm 117,dm,130,fg 130,fg,15q,gn 15q,gn,197,h1 197,h1,1b9,gk 1b9,gk,1c9,fn 1cb,fl,1b6,is 1b6,is,1ia,il 1d2,h7,1dj,ge 1ci,is,1d2,h7 1dj,ge,1e9,g4 1e9,g4,1ep,hd 1ec,g9,1el,g9 1el,g9,1ef,gi 1eo,ha,1fk,g1 1f0,gr,1eo,gf 1eo,gf,1fa,gf 1fk,g0,1gb,gp 1gb,gp,1go,hm 1fu,h4,1fi,h4 1fi,h4,1fa,hb 1g4,h8,1fu,h3 1fk,g1,1f6,g5 1f6,g5,1fa,gf 1fa,hb,1fa,hm 1fa,hm,1fj,hr 1fj,hr,1g1,hp 1g1,hp,1g5,hg 1g5,hg,1g4,h8 1go,hm,1gr,im 1lr,g7,1i8,im 1lq,g7,1pu,hn 1pv,hn,23p,ot 23p,ot,25d,pi 25d,pi,274,pu 274,pu,28q,q2 2ac,pq,28p,q3 2ad,pq,2bp,p6 2bp,p6,2ck,o9 2ck,o9,2d0,n9 #1dr,16c 

My WaKi leVel ov WaKineSs


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

*HERE'S mine*

This game is great:thumbsup: Hint: you have to hit the transition on the first jump perfectly in order to have enough speed to clear the second gap. the end is the huge half pipe. I wish building trails in real life was this easy! (not to mention riding them)
-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,57,3f 57,3f,7d,4j 7d,4j,9f,5k 87,53,as,64 8k,5d,ba,64 9a,5m,c7,66 9f,5k,9k,5n 9k,5n,9q,5r 9q,5r,a1,5s 9l,65,ab,64 a1,5s,d1,65 d1,65,dq,63 dq,62,f3,5r dt,64,ft,5h ej,62,gi,53 f9,5u,go,4s g0,5f,h1,4h gd,5a,ha,45 gs,50,hk,3j ha,4i,ht,2u r9,2e,qg,10 t8,4k,rl,2o rl,2o,t0,4g sf,3q,qu,1p r1,2a,s0,3g ss,46,107,77 ta,4t,10u,78 v8,nu,s5,nt so,4u,109,6q un,66,125,7b ud,72,111,7o v1,6e,161,8f 121,nv,v8,nu 10k,7m,11c,7q vn,70,18p,8o 11c,7q,11p,7p 120,o2,121,n8 123,qj,121,nv 12v,td,124,q5 133,80,1ah,8n 13t,uv,12p,sj 152,10c,13l,uc 173,12f,14m,vq 19n,13r,16j,11t 17h,8s,1bs,8g 19c,8v,1co,87 1br,14g,18t,13b 1av,8s,1ei,7f 1dg,14q,1av,145 1bu,8q,1f7,71 1d0,8l,1g4,6a 1eb,14o,1d3,14n 1ea,7v,1h1,5f 1e9,14o,1k3,14p 1f8,7h,1hp,4j 1gc,75,1if,3c 1lf,14l,1jp,14p 1kk,14s,1ke,150 1mn,142,1l4,14m 1m4,14e,1nv,135 1nj,13m,1pc,11b 1n3,14a,1nd,14a 1na,141,1nm,144 1o8,12v,1q2,10c 1pe,11b,1pu,10r 1pl,118,1ql,v4 1qd,103,1r3,tk 1qt,uk,1rg,rj 1rk,q8,1ri,ok 212,na,1ri,oj 1rf,sj,1rj,pn 1vd,32,1vk,4v 1vo,39,1v7,20 1vo,38,20f,53 1vr,41,20t,5s 1vt,4h,21d,6h 20j,5m,227,7c 27a,k0,211,na 227,7c,22t,7v 22t,7v,23o,8k 23o,8k,251,9e 251,9e,26c,a2 26c,a2,27j,ah 27j,ah,28o,ar 2ct,f2,279,k1 28o,ar,2a2,b0 2a2,b0,2b7,b0 2b6,av,2gi,b0 2ch,mb,2ch,km 2ch,km,2cs,jl 2d2,nv,2ch,mb 2lk,g3,2cu,f2 2dj,ip,2ek,i4 2cs,jl,2dj,ip 2du,pc,2d2,nv 2fg,qn,2du,pc 2h6,rg,2fg,qn 2gi,b0,2i1,bf 2g1,k2,2nq,k2 2l7,s1,2h6,rg 2hi,ba,2j8,bu 2j8,bu,2ij,bs 2j7,bt,2jk,c7 2j6,bt,2nr,de 2qa,s3,2ld,s2 2ld,s2,2l7,s1 2nr,de,2r2,eb 2qg,hi,2or,fe 2nq,k2,2ol,jq 2ol,jq,2p4,je 2oo,jt,2pn,im 2q2,i5,2pv,gu 2pe,jp,2q1,hm 2qf,ib,2qf,hq 2t2,rk,2qa,s3 2r2,eb,2ro,eg 2ro,eg,2so,ei 2so,ei,2u1,ei 2u3,ps,2tl,qq 2u1,qd,2tb,r6 2tl,r2,2si,rm 2si,rm,2t2,rk 2u1,ei,2ur,eh 2ur,eh,2vn,ed 306,r7,2v6,pq 2v6,pq,2u0,pp 2u0,pp,2tr,qd 2vl,ef,30s,dr 30e,e8,31q,d3 2vn,ed,2vs,ea 2ve,eg,304,e7 31m,s5,30p,rm 31a,s6,30c,ra 30t,rv,2vp,ql 32r,s7,300,s7 319,dm,32e,cf 323,d0,331,bj 327,s6,31b,s1 324,s7,314,rt 32g,cp,33r,9s 3er,s1,32r,s7 3a5,rd,375,s4 395,ad,39i,bu 390,ag,39s,co 38r,b7,3ad,dj 38q,bp,3av,e7 3c2,rd,3a5,rd 3a2,rf,3a7,rc 3a5,rd,3a0,s2 3aa,dm,3c1,f6 3b2,eh,3d5,g0 3bp,f7,3e4,gi 3cu,g1,3fa,h4 3dc,s1,3c9,rk 3cr,ru,3c2,rd 3ed,s1,3db,s1 3j5,rq,3ef,s3 3e9,s1,3g3,rv 3fa,h4,3g5,hd 3g5,hd,3hg,hj 3hg,hj,3ir,hk 3ir,hk,3ju,hh 3m4,rb,3j4,rr 3ju,hh,3mt,h6 3ne,qr,3m4,rb 3mt,h6,3oo,gq 3qa,os,3ne,qr 3oo,gq,3q7,gc 3tc,kk,3ph,p5 3r7,nk,3oo,pt 3pu,gi,3r3,fv 3r3,fv,3rp,fe 3tc,kh,3q5,od 3s9,em,3sn,dk 3rp,fe,3s9,em 3ud,in,3sa,lm 3tt,jk,3re,ms 3v1,gq,3ue,i7 3ur,hf,3to,jj 3vm,f4,419,a5 3vm,f3,3ut,h6 3vh,gb,409,gl 418,a7,42e,6j #


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

kinda a long one but has some good flow. start off going to the right.


-22j,qt,-257,rq -257,rq,-25f,r4 -1sd,ok,-22i,qs -1ne,m9,-1sd,ok -1or,vb,-1oi,ue -1oi,ue,-1nr,tm -1or,112,-1or,vb -1oa,130,-1os,114 -1os,10v,-1os,117 -1nk,148,-1oa,130 -1ln,nb,-1ne,m9 -1nr,tm,-1me,t8 -1mg,15g,-1nk,148 -1gi,pt,-1ln,nb -1m3,10l,-1hl,vh -1m2,10i,-1m1,107 -1l3,15v,-1mg,15g -1k1,163,-1l5,15u -1ks,lc,-1h2,k4 -1ih,162,-1k2,163 -1ib,kg,-1g6,ju -1h9,15r,-1ih,162 -1h2,k4,-1f6,in -1ht,kh,-1g5,jh -1fn,q9,-1gk,ps -1hl,vh,-1c3,th -1g6,15a,-1h9,15r -1eq,ik,-1f8,j7 -1fa,io,-1e5,i4 -1fl,jq,-1f6,j4 -1fj,jo,-1fr,kd -1g4,m1,-1g5,lo -1g5,lq,-1g3,l8 -1g3,l8,-1fp,kd -1f6,ni,-1ff,n9 -1ff,n9,-1g3,mm -1g4,mk,-1g4,m7 -1g4,m7,-1g4,m1 -1g5,mg,-1g2,mm -1ep,o0,-1f6,ni -1dm,qt,-1fn,q9 -1f7,13e,-1ff,143 -1ff,143,-1g6,15a -1es,im,-1eg,ic -1e4,i4,-1dd,hu -1e6,i4,-1eh,id -1ea,le,-1ba,lc -1ci,oq,-1df,om -1df,ol,-1er,nv -1ag,r2,-1dm,qt -1ad,vu,-1ep,11o -1bo,ou,-1ci,oq -1bo,ou,-1al,oo -1c4,th,-13t,sc -1bg,l9,-18o,iq -1al,on,-123,m7 -1ad,r2,-184,qp -1ad,100,-121,100 -184,qn,-16d,qn -13k,g9,-16i,gl -140,sb,-12d,tg -tp,ga,-13k,g9 -12u,q7,-122,m8 -t1,pk,-12u,q7 -12u,tc,-10r,tv -11s,mf,-124,mq -11p,mj,-11v,mq -11l,mm,-11s,mt -11h,mp,-11j,n3 -118,ms,-11c,n7 -112,n2,-110,nd -10a,n9,-10u,nj -10f,n4,-111,nj -11b,ms,-113,nf -113,o1,-11f,o2 -11f,o2,-11n,o6 -11n,o6,-11s,oi -11s,oi,-11s,os -11s,os,-11j,p8 -11j,p8,-112,pd -112,pd,-10n,pe -11g,qh,-to,qp -sv,u4,-115,tr -122,vv,-uh,11a -10k,n8,-10j,nf -10a,n7,-106,nh -vs,nc,-vq,nl -ve,na,-v7,nh -vc,n4,-vc,np -vh,nc,-vr,ns -vp,n9,-103,nq -10n,pe,-10e,p8 -10e,p8,-10d,ou -vk,oo,-vj,p1 -vj,p1,-uk,pb -n6,ha,-tp,ga -tq,mj,-t1,pk -uo,n7,-um,nf -un,n1,-ua,n9 -u7,mv,-tu,n5 -tv,mn,-tu,n2 -u8,mu,-u9,nb -um,mt,-um,ne -t9,n3,-to,mg -v6,nh,-vg,nk -um,ne,-v6,nh -v1,n3,-v1,nj -uh,o8,-vk,oo -u3,p6,-u0,or -u0,or,-u2,ol -uk,pb,-u3,p6 -uh,11a,-su,126 -ss,nj,-t9,n3 -rf,o8,-sa,o0 -sa,o0,-ss,nj -sv,u3,-rr,u4 -s4,132,-sb,12j -q9,od,-ql,od -ql,od,-rf,o8 -rr,u5,-rq,th -r4,14b,-rj,13p -rj,13p,-s4,132 -q3,14p,-ql,14k -ql,14k,-r4,14b -jq,oh,-qa,oc -ib,14r,-p2,14r -p2,14r,-q3,14p -n7,hb,-i9,gh -f1,nd,-jf,of -je,of,-jq,oh -ib,14r,-fq,14r -fq,14r,-ei,14q -cj,l1,-f1,nd -ei,14q,-dh,14m -cj,l1,-b0,i0 -dh,14m,-ao,143 -b3,hv,-2g,go -b0,hq,-ab,gm -ab,gm,-7o,hc -53,hg,-9p,h0 -4s,i1,-9t,gr -4v,h6,-9c,h6 -4s,gc,-8j,hp -4q,gn,-8g,hf -4v,gt,-98,hi -8p,hq,-4s,ga -4s,fp,-6q,hc -8c,hq,-50,g4 -81,hq,-40,fb -7h,i0,-47,f5 -75,i3,-40,en 10,9b,-5a,g2 -3n,183,-5g,162 -2q,190,-3m,184 -1t,-6f,-26,-6f -26,-6f,-2m,-6a -2m,-6a,-2s,-5k -2s,-5k,-28,-50 -28,-50,-1g,-4r -1g,-4r,-1k,-4a -1k,-4a,-24,-42 -24,-42,-2r,-42 -2i,29,-24,29 -2o,28,-2o,1j -2o,29,-25,29 46,jv,-2k,go -18,19s,-2q,190 -1b,-54,-v,-49 -v,-49,-r,-53 -r,-53,-j,-4a -j,-4a,-c,-54 0,-53,-1,-4b 1c,1g,-s,1g -17,3s,-n,3s -n,39,-n,3q 11,1a5,-18,19s i,-55,h,-4d i,-4v,q,-55 q,-55,13,-55 13,-55,17,-51 17,-51,17,-4c 8,-2u,2g,-2c 12,3u,1o,3v 12,3v,12,3n 12,3n,13,3d 27,au,10,9b cj,1a5,11,1a5 28,-57,1s,-56 1s,-56,1j,-4q 1j,-4q,1j,-4h 2b,-4g,2c,-4p 2c,-4p,2b,-4v 2b,-4v,2b,-54 2b,-58,2b,-3l 1j,-4h,1t,-4b 1t,-4b,25,-4b 25,-4b,2b,-4g 2b,-3l,28,-35 28,-35,1q,-32 2g,-2c,5l,-j 1q,-32,1l,-37 3g,2b,2o,2b 3e,54,2b,55 26,at,7b,gt 3g,1l,3g,2b 3f,55,53,50 c0,no,47,jt 5l,-i,6e,1t 71,6n,59,6o 61,g8,9e,ht 63,gk,ao,ht 5v,fk,95,i0 67,g2,9k,hp 6e,1s,9p,24 70,6p,9o,5j 6a,gr,d3,i4 6j,hg,dp,ht 9p,24,9o,5h 9t,ht,gf,ho a2,io,hi,hi n4,rj,c4,nn c6,nn,bt,nn fj,1a3,ci,1a4 gf,-1f,eb,-1f ef,2v,gk,30 ef,iu,iu,gs fd,i2,ja,h2 hf,1a2,fj,1a3 g2,j0,jj,ge gq,ht,k6,g8 hn,ht,ko,ff h7,hq,kf,fu hg,hs,kp,ff ho,iv,kl,ev kv,19s,i7,1a2 i7,1a2,hd,1a2 ih,ik,lf,df i6,hu,kv,eq ht,i2,k8,fs j4,ib,li,d2 jm,i2,ll,ci k9,hn,m1,ap l5,hd,m5,9a ko,h7,m6,9m le,ha,m3,97 pm,17h,lo,19o lp,19n,kv,19s me,-89,mf,-8m m4,9a,md,7i ms,h6,me,7i mh,98,n4,ha mf,99,ma,9d mb,9c,nk,ho m9,a5,ob,j6 m4,ad,ou,j5 mg,ct,ql,jp m0,b1,pn,jl m1,f5,t6,j9 m7,fp,tu,j6 mb,gh,ul,j4 mm,ha,v3,j0 n6,ht,vv,j0 10p,rj,n4,rj m1,bk,q9,jo lu,c8,r0,jm m0,d6,rh,ji lu,dn,s7,jc lu,e9,sn,ja pl,17h,rs,17g vv,j0,177,j9 142,ks,10p,rj 114,18l,10c,17k 12c,19s,123,19k 123,19k,11o,19b 11o,19b,114,18l 13f,1aa,12t,1a5 12t,1a5,12c,19s 14h,1ac,13f,1aa 1ab,jc,142,ks 1cg,1ac,14h,1ac 177,j9,1b4,if 1b1,89,1b1,5o 1b1,87,1au,cg 1au,cg,1b4,ea 1b4,ea,1be,fp 1b4,if,1ab,jc 1bf,ov,1g0,rp 1cm,ml,1br,jg 1dm,q6,1cn,ml 1cl,on,1f0,rk 1cs,oi,1e6,qv 1d1,ob,1e8,r5 1cj,ot,1f4,rf 1c8,ol,1fm,rq 1cq,ns,1eo,rv 1ce,og,1fn,s1 1cf,p4,1f9,rc 1cb,pd,1fd,r9 1c6,p8,1fs,rk 1ol,1ac,1cg,1ac 1eq,-19,1eq,27 1eq,27,1e0,15 1eq,26,1fi,15 1gf,jn,1e6,ii 1eo,ju,1fl,i4 1dj,q5,1jv,tv 1ha,iv,1g7,ia 1ig,ks,1gc,hn 1fo,kp,1hm,ie 1f5,ke,1ha,hp 1id,lt,1gb,it 1jf,mr,1g6,it 1hi,m4,1fn,kq 1fl,l8,1il,hl 1fo,lk,1i7,hp 1i7,-7,1hr,-q 1ja,kg,1hb,il 1ge,kq,1k5,hi 1gi,la,1kc,he 1hm,m7,1jl,kg 1hi,m4,1hd,m1 1gs,t9,1oj,uq 1gn,sl,1lf,uc 1gu,t3,1m3,ue 1hf,tf,1mb,ub 1i8,-19,1i7,-7 1i8,-9,1ik,-q 1kg,l2,1j6,ht 1n0,ld,1j4,i1 1h7,j1,1o3,n1 1ku,lh,1gu,j0 1lg,kp,1j8,ip 1jg,kd,1l1,hr 1iv,11h,1iu,105 1iu,105,1jr,105 1j1,10r,1jg,10r 1l1,hr,1mp,ln 1o9,lo,1l0,ig 1mq,mt,1kl,ic 1kf,kr,1m6,hk 1l8,me,1ki,is 1km,l4,1mg,hm 1kq,ms,1ic,ke 1k7,105,1k7,11i 1km,10s,1km,11j 1o6,4c,1le,4c 1lb,kj,1mn,hm 1nv,kp,1lu,hr 1o6,k6,1lh,hs 1m1,lj,1n6,it 1lb,ms,1ni,ip 1m9,un,1tv,us 1mb,ub,1q2,v2 1md,ug,1q8,uv 1ml,uh,1r8,uu 1l7,10s,1l7,120 1l6,10t,1ls,10r 1ls,10r,1ls,11c 1ls,11c,1l9,11c 1nt,-29,1nu,-k 1nu,-k,1n8,-19 1nt,-m,1or,-1c 1t9,4c,1o6,4c 1mp,ll,1nv,ih 1nv,ih,1s3,js 1ol,1aa,1p5,18r 1qp,4b,1r2,40 1r2,40,1rs,4b 1th,11t,1q9,11t 1sj,12h,1qa,12h 1t2,12h,1sk,12h 23q,4c,1t9,4c 1tv,us,1ug,ut 1t5,ua,1ui,ub 1uo,11i,1u5,11q 1u5,11q,1th,11t 1uk,12a,1u6,12d 1u6,12d,1tq,12h 1tq,12h,1tf,12g 1tf,12g,1t2,12h 1ug,uu,1uv,v4 1uv,v4,1v7,vf 1ui,ub,1v6,ui 1v6,uh,1ve,um 1ve,um,1vi,us 1vi,us,1vm,v4 1vm,v4,1vq,vk 1v7,vf,1va,vs 1va,vs,1vb,10h 1vb,10h,1v7,110 1vr,108,1vs,114 1vq,vk,1vr,104 1vr,104,1vt,10f 1v7,110,1uo,11i 1vs,114,1vo,11f 1vo,11f,1vi,11o 1uk,12b,1vj,11n 26i,55,23q,4c 2hf,10t,24v,qc 2l3,rv,26h,55 2ee,v9,2k4,12j 2fb,10l,2mu,12g 2ei,vk,2l8,12f 2f4,109,2mo,12i 2gg,115,2on,12d 2gc,116,2na,125 2ia,11t,2rv,120 2h9,11n,2p9,121 2pj,u7,2l6,s2 2r5,uv,2pn,ua 2p8,u0,2rd,v1 2pg,uc,2rr,v0 2pu,um,2rp,ur 2pt,120,2th,11m 2q7,123,2tl,11e 2s9,q1,2rk,pt 2rk,pt,2qu,pv 2qn,ur,2sg,ur 2s0,11v,2tr,11l 2rh,124,2uf,116 2rv,124,2uu,10o 2qs,124,2ue,114 2re,122,2ue,10v 2tq,qq,2tb,qf 2tb,qf,2s9,q1 2sg,ur,2su,us 2se,125,2v9,10h 2ut,rr,2up,rl 2up,rl,2ue,r9 2ue,r9,2tq,qq 2vd,sg,2us,ro 2tm,121,305,v5 2t6,125,307,vd 2ud,11q,2vs,ut 2v3,11k,2vh,ua 2v2,10e,2va,vq 2vf,ua,2vf,tk 2vf,tk,2ve,t3 2ve,t3,2vc,sh 2vc,sd,2vc,si #-1cp,kj 2qr,su


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

mine's really really easy, but here it is:

-1k,1k,-1k,4v -1k,1o,1i,4q -1l,4s,1g,1n -1i,1i,-1i,-1g -1i,-1g,2f,-1g 2f,-1g,-1h,-2 -1i,1i,1i,1i 1g,1i,3q,1t 1k,1n,1k,4t 3q,1t,4s,25 4s,25,69,2k 69,2k,7i,35 7i,35,8q,3s 8q,3s,a6,49 a6,49,ck,4r ck,4r,f2,52 f2,52,ga,50 gb,50,i5,4m lc,50,ft,55 i5,4m,jd,46 i3,4m,ii,54 lc,46,hc,52 jd,46,kq,39 lb,2o,jq,4v it,4c,l9,51 jr,3v,ki,4u j2,4a,jh,4t kq,39,le,2m le,2m,lc,50 ke,3g,l9,4c ku,35,lc,3i l9,50,oj,5d mf,2r,mf,4m mf,2q,n3,2t n3,2t,ne,37 ne,37,n8,3m n8,3m,mg,3q mg,3q,mj,3i mj,3i,n9,4m od,30,nf,4l oc,33,od,4q np,43,oc,44 on,36,on,4p on,37,p5,3b pk,4b,on,4p oj,5d,rv,67 p5,3b,pk,3m pk,3m,pp,41 pp,41,pk,4b qd,3c,pp,4u ql,3m,qb,47 qb,47,qe,4m qe,4m,qr,4v rt,3q,r9,3h r9,3h,ql,3m sg,41,ra,57 rq,4m,sd,4t rv,67,ui,7b qr,4v,r9,4v sf,43,sh,5g te,49,ss,5o ss,5o,tu,63 ur,4d,ui,5k ui,7b,11o,8k 11o,8k,162,9n 162,9n,1ba,ae 1b7,af,1dh,aj 1dh,aj,1f4,ag 1hk,as,1ec,al 1f4,ag,1g5,a3 1g5,a3,1h5,9d 1fb,ac,1fc,an 1ft,a8,1fu,am 1gc,9v,1gs,ap 1gc,9v,1gc,ao 1h5,9d,1ho,8o 1ho,8p,1hk,as 1hb,93,1hj,9c 1h7,99,1hj,9t 1hm,8q,1g6,an 1gu,9j,1hf,ao 1jg,7i,1jf,au 1jh,7j,1t0,7j 1hj,au,1jd,at 1sq,b4,1jd,av 1lh,9k,1m8,aa 1m8,aa,1nq,ae 1mn,7u,1mn,93 1no,80,1no,93 1nq,ae,1o7,aa 1o7,aa,1or,9a 1su,ar,1st,b6 1sq,b5,26f,d9 1t0,7j,1su,ar 1su,7j,1te,7f 1te,7f,1te,7t 1te,7t,1t0,84 1uq,9c,1u4,90 1u4,90,1tk,9c 1tk,9c,1tf,a1 1tf,a1,1tm,ar 1tm,ar,1u9,b3 1ut,ao,1u3,a6 1u9,b3,1ut,ao 1vj,98,1v6,b3 1vh,9a,1vv,av 1vv,av,208,98 20j,9e,200,b9 20k,9e,20u,bb 204,ai,20o,ai 21e,9n,217,bj 21e,9o,227,9u 226,aq,21d,ao 21d,ao,21v,bh 227,9u,22c,ag 22c,ag,226,aq 22p,a2,22i,be 26d,db,2a3,dh 2a3,dh,2d1,de 2d1,de,2eo,de 2eo,de,2f9,d5 2f9,d5,2f9,dg 2f9,dg,2en,de 2f9,dg,2fa,gs 2f7,gs,2mf,ft 2mf,ft,2ph,fv 2ph,fv,2q5,g6 2q5,g6,2rs,gs 2rs,gs,2t1,hm 2t1,hm,2u8,if 2u8,if,2vi,ja 2vi,ja,30q,ji 30q,ji,32l,jo 32l,jo,340,jm 340,jm,35u,j7 35u,j7,35v,nb 368,n7,373,jl 373,jl,389,n6 36k,l5,369,ka 369,ka,365,n0 35v,nb,38o,nc 38o,nc,38k,k1 38k,k1,3a4,km 37e,kp,37m,jv 37m,jv,38l,n5 3a4,km,3ar,kv 3ar,kv,3br,l0 3br,l0,3dl,l0 3di,kv,3io,l1 3io,l1,3lu,l1 3l1,gr,3l1,i1 3ku,gm,3ll,go 3lh,hr,3l2,ht 3l2,ht,3m3,i1 3l1,j3,3kv,hu 3le,j3,3l1,j3 3ll,go,3m9,h5 3m9,h5,3ma,hp 3mj,gi,3mv,hm 3ma,hp,3lh,hr 3m3,i1,3m8,ia 3m8,ia,3mc,iu 3mc,iu,3le,j3 3mv,hm,3nf,ge 3o3,ge,3o1,ip 3o4,g7,3p7,g8 3mt,hj,3ms,iu 3o2,hf,3ov,hf 3nv,ik,3p0,ik 3po,g5,3pj,hk #pc,-1q pj,-18 p9,-o pv,-v q2,-1d p4,-1h p1,-13 pe,-m pm,-l uc,68 22d,bo 370,jf 367,k4 37j,jr 3pe,ic


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Heres a good one IMO

-1h,1j,-1j,9e -1j,9e,1l,9c -1i,1i,1i,1i -o,1o,l,3b m,3b,-7,2s e,2d,m,3b 1i,1i,1l,9d 1m,9c,7q,9c 7q,9c,9f,b7 9f,b7,ar,c3 ar,c3,cb,cn cb,cn,ec,d0 ec,d0,g9,d1 g9,d1,hq,cm hq,cm,ie,c6 ie,c6,is,bg jh,bf,jg,co jf,bf,is,bi jg,co,np,cn np,cm,rs,co rs,co,ru,bf ru,bf,sg,bf sg,bf,v8,e2 v8,e2,11g,fn 11g,fn,12s,g7 12s,g7,14k,gc 14k,gc,16q,g9 16q,g9,18o,ft 18o,ft,1a1,f8 1a1,f8,1b0,ef 1b0,ef,1c5,d4 1cs,bv,1d9,aq 1d9,aq,1dk,9a 1c5,d4,1cs,bv 1dk,9a,1eh,98 1eh,98,1fg,c0 1fg,c0,1h7,ea 1h7,ea,1j3,fp 1j3,fp,1l7,gt 1l7,gt,1mp,he 1mp,he,1oo,hl 1oo,hl,1qd,hl 1qd,hl,1ro,hi 1ro,hi,1tc,h4 1tc,h4,1ul,g7 1ul,g7,1uo,lp 1uo,lp,1up,rg 1up,rg,295,rk 295,rk,2f2,rr 2f0,rp,2io,rs 2io,rs,2o2,10a 2o2,10a,2pa,10u 2pa,10u,2rd,11k 2rd,11k,2ta,11v 2ta,11v,2vp,123 2vp,123,31m,11u 31m,11u,33c,11h 33c,11h,34r,10r 34r,10r,36b,vp 36b,vp,37h,ue 37h,ue,38h,sj 38h,sj,39b,qc 39b,qc,3b2,qc 3b2,qc,3bg,mm 3bf,mp,3ce,lu 3ce,lu,3d0,lj 3d0,lj,3dh,lf


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

you know this game kind of sucks. I dont know why it is so much fun to play but it is


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

I call this one "Alien Invasion!!"


-1h,1j,-1h,-3m -1i,1i,1i,1i 1g,1i,6b,1i 62,1i,6e,1h 5k,1i,62,1i 6e,1h,6k,1e 6k,1e,6r,1b 6r,1b,73,16 73,16,7m,n 7m,n,81,g 8l,1a,68,1j 81,g,8d,c 8d,c,8q,c 8o,1c,9i,1c 8p,c,8p,8e mt,8g,8p,8g 9f,1b,nk,8e hd,5q,pl,8n jm,6v,ue,7v mu,8h,10t,8h mh,80,10t,7s 174,77,qa,7i tc,8g,vf,86 vg,-3,uu,-i 10b,-27,10b,-s 10b,-s,101,-8 101,-8,vg,-3 10n,7,10k,1s 10k,1s,119,2o vf,86,11g,7v 10q,-28,10q,-s 122,-n,11u,-28 12d,-25,124,-d 10q,-s,111,-7 111,-7,11e,-2 11e,-2,11r,-3 11r,-3,122,-n 120,2d,125,b 119,2o,120,2d 11g,7v,13s,7e 10t,8h,13g,8f 12d,-24,12j,-1j 12j,-1j,12p,-26 12p,-26,134,-s 13a,-29,13c,-u 13a,-29,13p,-27 13p,-27,141,-1v 142,-1l,13b,-1j 13c,-15,13c,-n 12v,8,12v,29 130,b,145,d 130,1a,13r,18 13f,8e,16c,8e 13b,8k,16f,87 13g,8s,16m,7u 13t,90,16q,7k 141,-1v,142,-1l 15c,-24,15g,-k 151,-25,167,-24 153,-25,14k,-24 152,c,14a,v 14a,v,148,1q 15j,8,150,a 148,1q,14o,2g 14o,2g,15f,2j 15f,2j,168,1u 148,96,16r,7c 167,-24,167,-s 16r,-2d,16s,-15 16s,-1j,167,-1k 16t,-2,16t,1d 168,1u,16d,t 168,k,15j,8 165,h,16a,u 177,-2d,177,-s 177,-2d,17n,-26 177,-1k,17v,-1b 177,-11,18a,-v 174,78,19t,79 19d,7e,1im,70 19t,7j,1it,6i 19t,79,1bf,7a 1ab,7s,1j7,61 1b9,86,1jg,5e 1d1,7k,1j7,5m 1cf,8c,1jn,4p 1c9,8c,1kb,4t 1dm,8m,1js,3v 1em,93,1ju,2s 1ee,9f,1ji,3q 1fk,95,1ks,k 1gv,7d,1kr,n 1ks,k,1va,k 1nv,-2l,1md,-1b 1m9,-17,1v6,-17 1md,-1b,1qv,-l 1m7,-12,1vd,-12 1nv,-2e,1to,-2e 1pn,-3k,1nv,-2l 1pi,-3h,1rp,-3h 1qg,-44,1pj,-3h 1pf,-33,1pm,-3a 1pm,-3a,1pt,-38 1ph,-2p,1pg,-34 1pr,-2r,1ph,-2p 1p6,-s,1p7,-18 1o8,-16,1od,-19 1r1,-46,1qg,-44 1qv,-43,1ro,-3j 1pt,-38,1q0,-33 1r8,-38,1rg,-38 1r0,-32,1r7,-38 1q0,-33,1pr,-2r 1ri,-2o,1r5,-2o 1r5,-2o,1r0,-32 1qv,-l,1v8,-17 1q2,-r,1qi,-16 1r8,-s,1r6,-16 1qr,-q,1qr,-1a 1ro,-3j,1tn,-2g 1rg,-38,1rm,-36 1rm,-36,1rn,-30 1rn,-30,1ri,-2o 1s5,-11,1s1,-19 1tn,-2g,1v6,-18 1t3,-14,1t0,-18 1v9,j,2in,i 21k,gj,21j,cp 21m,gn,21j,cr 231,as,23i,c4 2f7,gj,21m,gl 23i,c4,247,at 23i,c2,23j,d9 24g,b0,242,bn 242,bn,241,cb 241,cb,244,d2 24r,b4,24c,av 244,d2,24k,d5 24k,d5,259,d4 25f,at,25j,cu 259,d4,25g,ca 25g,ca,25b,bh 25b,bh,24r,b4 25j,cu,25o,d5 25o,d5,268,d7 268,d7,26m,d0 27c,-5e,27d,-3u 27a,-5g,28d,-5e 27c,-4m,283,-4o 27c,-43,286,-42 26m,d0,26o,at 274,at,27h,b5 274,au,272,cs 27h,b5,27r,bk 27r,bk,27m,c0 27m,c0,276,c2 276,c2,27p,cp 29d,-5g,28n,-5g 28n,-5g,28f,-51 28f,-51,28f,-4p 28f,-4p,28p,-4k 28p,-4k,298,-4j 298,-4j,299,-49 299,-49,296,-40 296,-40,28o,-3t 28o,-3t,28b,-42 29g,ck,29b,cd 2aq,-5c,2aj,-5h 2aj,-5h,29n,-5h 29n,-5h,29g,-55 29g,-55,29e,-4c 2b5,-5c,2am,-43 2at,-4q,2bd,-4p 29e,-4c,29i,-44 29i,-44,2aa,-43 2aa,-43,2aj,-4a 2ak,au,2af,ap 2af,ap,2a0,an 2a0,an,29m,as 29m,as,29h,b9 29h,b9,29k,bd 29k,bd,29s,bj 29s,bj,2a9,bn 2a9,bn,2ae,bv 2ae,bv,2af,c9 2af,c9,2ab,cj 2ab,cl,29g,ck 2ba,at,2al,cl 2b6,-5a,2bg,-49 2bm,-5g,2bn,-47 2bl,-5g,2cd,-5b 2cd,-5b,2ci,-52 2ci,-52,2c6,-4k 2c6,-4k,2bp,-4k 2b9,av,2bf,cl 2at,bt,2b8,bt 2c0,b5,2bv,ci 2c0,b9,2cu,b1 2bv,bq,2ck,bp 2ba,br,2b5,bt 2cn,-5h,2cn,-44 2cn,-5g,2db,-5f 2cn,-4u,2d8,-4o 2cl,-4b,2d9,-46 2d5,b1,2d2,cm 2d5,b3,2do,av 2d4,bs,2dt,bs 2d1,ci,2dv,ci 2ff,-5j,2fe,-3s 2eq,-5f,2g8,-5f 2fe,-3s,2fe,-43 2e9,an,2e9,ca 2nt,gj,2f7,gj 2g8,-5f,2ga,-45 2h6,-5o,2h8,-48 2ga,-4t,2h3,-50 2hj,-5l,2hj,-4e 2hk,-5m,2i8,-5n 2hk,-50,2i5,-50 2hk,-4h,2ib,-4h 2in,i,2lf,l 2k5,-5q,2j8,-4f 2k5,-5n,2k6,-49 2ji,-4v,2k1,-4u 2ir,k,2kt,n 2pa,p,2ju,k 2ki,-5m,2ki,-4j 2ki,-4j,2l8,-4m 2lg,-5q,2lg,-4j 2lr,-5m,2lr,-4i 2lr,-5m,2m7,-5m 2ls,-54,2mc,-52 2lq,-4l,2mf,-4k 2kt,o,2mo,u 2n8,k,2kk,m 2ml,-5p,2ml,-4g 2mn,-5o,2nb,-4j 2nb,-4j,2nd,-5s 2nt,-4b,2ne,-4k 2mo,u,2nq,11 2n7,l,2ol,j 2o7,-5q,2nl,-5o 2nl,-5o,2nk,-5c 2nj,-5b,2nt,-4u 2nt,-4u,2o6,-4u 2o6,-4u,2of,-4n 2of,-4n,2oa,-4d 2o6,-5q,2oc,-5l 2on,-5v,2op,-4m 2oa,-4d,2nt,-4b 2nq,11,2oo,10 2oo,10,2p9,r 2ol,j,2p9,c 2o6,j,2of,g 2of,g,2ol,a 310,gn,2nt,gj 2p9,r,2p9,3b 2p9,c,2pc,1a 2pc,1a,2pj,3i 2ol,a,2pf,f 2p9,3e,2p9,3k 2p9,3k,30i,4a 30h,4b,34c,51 33o,gq,310,gn 386,5f,33g,51 38b,g8,33o,gq 34c,51,385,5c 349,50,386,5f 36l,56,386,53 39b,3l,38l,3m 38l,3m,37a,5a 385,5c,38s,56 386,53,38q,4s 3i6,g6,38a,ga 39e,4q,3a0,4b 3a0,4b,3ae,46 39o,4f,3a7,3r 3a7,3r,3b7,49 39o,4c,39g,4l 38q,4s,39s,47 39s,47,3a3,3u 3a6,3r,3gp,66 38s,56,39e,4q 3ae,46,3av,47 3av,47,3b9,4a 3b9,4a,3bh,50 3b9,4b,3db,5i 39a,3l,3a9,3t 3bh,4r,3c4,5d 38t,3u,3fb,61 3c4,5d,3fr,66 3d2,4u,3hq,64 3ol,5j,3eo,5p 3ej,5f,3im,5v 3fn,65,3j2,6a 3f5,5k,3jn,5s 3iu,6a,3ju,6b 3k0,fv,3i6,g7 3ju,6b,3kn,66 3lq,fb,3kq,fp 3kq,fp,3k0,fv 3m1,65,3tg,4j 3lo,5s,3rc,58 3ne,dj,3mi,ep 3mi,ep,3lq,fb 3ne,dk,3od,b3 3q2,bg,3oh,b3 3oi,b9,3rk,bn 3ol,bc,3s0,bk 3r8,bv,3ob,b2 3se,bg,3q2,bg 3tk,ba,3se,bg 3te,4j,3tt,4f 3tt,4f,3u7,4f 3u7,4f,3um,4g 3un,b1,3tk,ba 3um,4g,3ut,4j 3ul,b4,4a1,55 46l,-37,45v,-18 469,-2a,46q,-2d 46l,-38,470,-1i 476,-36,476,-1l 476,-1l,483,-1l 48l,-35,48l,-1m 492,-36,492,-1o 491,-37,49r,-36 492,-2e,49k,-2f 492,-1p,49p,-1p 4a4,-3d,4a4,-1q 4a4,-3b,4am,-23 4am,-3k,4am,-2a 4a0,55,4cp,38 4ba,-3n,4ba,-2l 4ba,-2l,4ba,-2c 4c2,7g,4dq,75 4ds,1u,4ds,1g 4ds,1g,4d4,1h 4d4,1h,4dq,1h 4dq,1h,4d3,1i 4d3,1i,4ds,1i 4dk,1i,4dq,1m 4d9,1c,4d9,1j 4e7,12,4e5,p 4e5,35,4eh,2g 4ef,1v,4dt,1k 4dt,1k,4ds,1u 4cp,38,4gf,31 4ef,2g,4eg,1f 4eg,1g,4ep,15 4eg,1f,4e6,13 4ep,16,4es,p 4er,o,4em,c 4e3,o,4e7,a 4e7,a,4ek,9 4eh,2g,4eo,32 4eg,1v,4ev,1o #ci,-35 ci,-35 16u,22 1mk,-12 1of,-10 1qi,-76 1qt,-k 1sj,-t 1ua,-12 2e8,ci 2op,-4b 2sa,-5 319,0 36e,1a 4b9,-22


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

sick dirt jumps with a technical ending. If you just want to ride the end jump off the back

-1nv,2r6,-1nv,2m1 -1nt,2u1,-1nv,2r6 -1nt,2u1,-1lp,38q -1lp,38q,-1g7,3gr -1hk,315,-1i7,313 -1i7,313,-1ig,31d -1ig,31d,-1ij,34b -1fm,34r,-1h6,31i -1h7,31i,-1hk,315 -1di,36p,-1fm,34r -1g9,3gp,-1b8,3k9 -1a6,37j,-1di,36p -1b8,3k8,-15o,3m1 -15k,37r,-1a6,37j -10m,373,-15k,37r -15o,3m1,-vs,3mp -qb,34e,-10m,373 -vs,3mp,-r0,3mo -r0,3mo,-p5,3me -lb,30r,-qc,34f -p5,3me,-o4,3lt -o4,3lt,-no,3lg -no,3lg,-nb,3la -nb,3la,-mv,3la -mv,3la,-mi,3lj -mi,3lj,-mi,3me -mi,3me,-kq,3md -8r,2o4,-le,30s -kq,3md,-kq,3lo -kq,3lo,-kh,3ld -kh,3ld,-k0,3lb -k0,3lb,-jr,3lj -jr,3lj,-hs,3mq -hs,3mq,-d2,3mv -d2,3mv,-bh,3mj -bh,3mj,-ao,3m5 -ao,3m5,-ac,3lr -ac,3lr,-9s,3lr -9s,3lr,-9l,3m4 -9l,3m4,-9n,3n1 -9n,3n1,-79,3n2 -7j,2op,-80,2o7 -80,2o7,-8r,2o4 -7n,2vl,-7j,2op -62,2vk,-7n,2vl -79,3n2,-7a,3lr -7a,3lr,-6v,3lj -6v,3lj,-6a,3ll -6a,3ll,-38,3nb -2i,2vk,-63,2vk -38,3nb,2b,3og 83,2ve,-2i,2vk -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,55,1j 2b,3og,5o,3ol 55,1j,6v,1d 5o,3ol,70,3of 6v,1d,7i,16 7h,16,82,16 70,3of,7u,3o1 82,16,8e,1j 8e,1j,8h,a9 9m,6r,9b,6i 9b,6i,8s,6i 8s,6i,8g,70 9o,2p7,97,2ot 97,2ot,8l,2ot 8l,2ot,8b,2p8 8b,2p8,84,2ud 84,2ud,83,2ve 7u,3o1,87,3no 87,3no,8i,3na 8i,3na,95,3n9 95,3n9,9e,3ng 9e,3ng,9a,3on as,81,9m,6r ar,81,le,eq c4,2s5,ag,2q9 ag,2q9,9o,2p7 em,2to,c4,2s5 hk,2uo,em,2to gg,40k,pf,46n ku,2v2,hk,2uo le,eq,qi,gt rk,2uu,ku,2v2 pf,46n,vg,49u qi,gt,th,hf 13s,2u5,rk,2uu th,hf,114,hj vg,49u,17b,4d8 114,hj,140,h0 1de,2qu,13s,2u5 140,h0,161,fj 160,fk,174,eh 172,ej,18m,cb 17b,4d8,1d6,4e8 18l,cd,194,bi 194,bi,19g,b5 19g,b5,19u,b5 19u,b5,1aa,bl 1aa,bl,1a8,i6 1a6,i9,1la,ih 1d6,4e8,1hv,4eb 1lf,2m8,1de,2qu 1ed,3ul,1ed,3pa 1kl,3uk,1ed,3ul 1hv,4eb,1ls,4dk 1jl,ba,1k2,ap 1k1,ap,1qm,k3 1jm,if,1jl,ba 1q4,3uc,1ki,3uk 1q3,2hm,1lf,2m8 1ls,4dk,1ot,4ce 1ot,4ce,1rc,4an 1qm,k4,20e,pn 22p,270,1q3,2hm 1u3,3v9,1q4,3uc 1rc,4an,1sn,48t 1sn,48u,1tq,46h 1tq,46h,1ue,45u 1ue,45u,1v2,45u 1v2,45u,1vc,46b 1vc,46b,1v3,4d0 20e,pn,23g,rb 20l,44a,20p,41h 20p,41h,216,411 216,411,21r,411 20k,44c,23q,42v 237,26n,22p,270 21r,411,22c,41e 22c,41e,235,41s 235,41s,24f,428 23g,rb,278,rt 243,2bj,245,277 245,277,23o,26n 23o,26n,237,26n 23p,2n7,243,2bj 27u,2n6,23p,2n7 23q,42v,25j,42p 24f,428,25s,42d 25j,42p,27m,42p 25s,42d,27g,42g 278,rt,29q,rp 27l,42p,2ba,42r 27g,42g,2ai,42q 2bc,2n5,27u,2n6 29q,rp,2c0,rk 2c0,rk,2e5,qu 2d1,2g9,2ch,2fr 2ch,2fr,2bp,2fr 2bp,2fr,2bf,2g8 2bf,2g8,2bc,2n5 2ba,42r,2e8,42k 2e0,2i2,2d1,2g9 2g4,2jq,2e0,2i2 2e5,qu,2g5,pd 2e8,42k,2ge,41u 2g5,pd,2h5,no 2h5,no,2hq,n9 2j5,2l0,2g4,2jq 2ge,41u,2hs,40l 2hq,n9,2ic,n9 2ic,n9,2ib,sq 2ib,sq,2oi,st 2hs,40l,2j6,3u7 2mu,2lf,2j2,2l0 2jv,3rp,2ju,3ot 2j6,3u7,2jv,3rp 2rq,2lg,2mu,2lf 2og,ss,2rl,ss 2rl,ss,2rl,nb 2rk,nb,2ro,mv 2ro,mv,35t,vl 311,2kq,2rq,2lg 35l,2it,311,2kq 35r,vk,3bl,13d 3ag,2f9,35l,2it 3bj,13c,3gl,157 3ig,26c,3ag,2fa 3gl,157,3kf,15m 3rs,1te,3ie,26f 3kf,15m,3nu,15g 3nu,15g,3qf,14i 3qf,14i,3s4,139 3s3,139,3tf,11c 3t8,1tn,3sq,1t1 3sq,1t1,3s6,1t0 3s6,1t0,3rs,1te 3tr,10n,3ul,u4 3td,11d,3ts,10k 3uk,1fl,3u9,1fs 3u9,1fs,3u7,1nt 3u7,1nt,3u5,1ul 3t6,229,3t8,1tn 3u5,1ul,3u4,22b 3u3,229,3t6,229 3v4,tn,3vg,tm 3vg,tm,3va,16p 3ul,u4,3v4,tn 3va,16p,451,16s 3v0,1fn,3uk,1fl 3vi,1h2,3v0,1fm 407,1ij,3vg,1h0 415,1jm,407,1ij 42k,1kd,415,1jm 42a,16q,42c,tl 42c,tl,42s,t2 42s,t2,43j,t0 44j,1km,42k,1kd 43j,t0,4ad,16o 49k,1kj,44j,1kl 4ac,16n,4bu,186 4ee,1j0,49k,1kj 4bu,186,4dq,18o 4dq,18o,4fd,18p 4fd,18p,4gr,18a 4hu,1gl,4ed,1j1 4gr,18a,4i4,176 4i4,176,4ie,161 4l8,1bv,4ht,1gl 4ls,177,4m7,12m 4l7,1bv,4lt,175 4m7,12m,4mb,sn #


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Let me know what you think

65,b4,-40,b3 -1l,1i,-1k,-10 -1k,-10,1g,-u -1m,1h,-1k,b0 1d,5m,-1l,1k 1f,1j,-1j,5s -1j,5s,1f,b6 -1j,av,1d,5m 1g,-u,-1,-22 -1,-22,-1h,-10 -1i,1i,1i,1i 1f,1s,1i,b3 1i,1i,1d,22 1i,1i,84,5i iu,b5,65,b4 84,5i,e0,8p e0,8p,fr,9k fr,9k,h7,9r h7,9r,iu,9r iu,9r,k3,9k k3,9k,le,92 it,b5,u2,b7 le,92,mf,8f mf,8i,ku,b2 mf,8f,na,7n na,7n,o0,6r mk,8f,pn,b5 po,90,nc,b6 od,5v,oo,4k pl,4d,or,4k o0,6r,od,5v pj,4g,o2,6p o2,6r,po,90 pm,4e,pp,74 pp,73,pt,b4 r8,-2k,ul,-24 r8,-2i,re,8p r8,-2i,11p,5b 11u,-1u,rj,5q rj,5q,11t,aq re,8p,re,b4 11r,5d,rd,b4 un,-23,123,-22 u9,b5,121,at 120,-21,121,9b 121,9b,121,at 152,ae,121,as 153,af,186,ep 187,en,1an,he 1an,he,1cb,im 1cb,im,1dv,jn 1dv,jn,1fo,k7 1fo,k7,1hj,kf 1hj,kf,1jf,kg 1jf,kg,1kt,ka 1je,kh,1tk,kd 1kt,ka,1m5,ju 1m5,ju,1n8,j8 1o4,ig,1n9,j9 1o5,ig,1p4,he 1o7,if,1qf,ke 1p4,he,1pn,gc 1pn,ga,1q2,ev 1ob,id,1ql,gu 1qj,k5,1qp,eu 1qp,eu,1q2,f0 1ql,gu,1q2,f0 1qk,k7,1qj,ke 1tk,et,1sq,et 1sq,et,1sm,kd 1tk,et,1ss,gt 1ss,gt,1vv,k8 1un,gf,1so,il 1so,il,1u8,k8 1tm,eq,1u6,fm 1u6,fm,1up,gd 1tj,kc,298,kh 1up,gd,1va,gq 1va,gq,206,ha 206,ha,21h,ht 21h,ht,22t,ib 22t,ib,248,io 248,io,25h,is 25h,is,26p,iq 26p,iq,287,ij 287,ij,29a,i7 29a,i7,2a7,hk 2cg,f0,284,kg 297,kg,2gr,ke 2a7,hk,2as,gs 2as,gs,2be,fu 2ao,h6,2ca,k5 2cd,ge,29p,kf 2be,fu,2bp,ev 2ch,eu,2cf,kg 2cg,eu,2br,eu 2bq,f0,2cd,ge 2g6,es,2f5,eu 2f5,eu,2f3,ke 2f6,eu,2ho,gv 2gn,g0,2f2,hi 2f2,hi,2i8,kc 2f1,kd,2hq,gv 2g7,er,2gt,ft 2gt,ft,2hl,gl 2gr,ke,2p4,ke 2hl,gl,2i8,h5 2i8,h5,2j8,hp 2j8,hp,2k6,i6 2k6,i6,2lc,id 2lc,id,2mf,ii 2mf,ii,2nb,ii 2nb,ii,2o3,ii 2o3,ih,2p1,if 2p1,if,2pl,i9 2p1,kc,2v8,kf 2pl,i9,2qb,hv 2qb,hv,2qv,hi 2qv,hi,2rj,h0 2rj,h0,2s8,gc 2rk,h0,2tc,kg 2td,hd,2rp,ke 2sl,fm,2st,er 2ss,es,2tg,et 2tg,et,2tf,kc 2su,eu,2td,hd 2td,et,2s8,gf 2s8,gc,2sl,fm 30a,er,2v5,er 2v5,er,2v8,kc 30a,eu,2v4,h3 2v4,h3,31q,k6 2v4,ke,34q,kg 31k,gj,2v8,ke 33m,u3,2v0,ua 335,124,2tu,12d 30e,eu,30u,fo 2vc,et,31k,gj 30u,fo,31j,gg 31j,gg,32a,gu 32a,gu,33q,hh 33q,hh,34r,hp 382,tt,33k,u4 34u,11t,335,124 34r,hp,35v,hu 34o,ke,3a5,kg 386,11o,34u,11u 35v,hu,37f,hu 37f,hu,38s,hv 3df,tr,384,ts 382,15a,386,11o 390,11l,382,15a 38r,hu,39q,hs 39q,hs,3an,hl 3a5,kg,3h0,kj 3de,11h,391,11j 3bk,h8,3ch,gk 3an,hl,3bk,h8 3d9,fn,3dl,ep 3ch,gk,3d9,fn 3db,fq,3f1,ke 3ep,gf,3db,kh 3dl,eo,3eq,ep 3eq,ep,3es,kj 3dn,es,3ep,gf 3eo,gc,3dc,kj 3fa,tp,3df,tp 3g1,11a,3er,11f 3er,11f,3de,11h 3g8,ep,3gi,dj 3g8,eo,3gd,kk 3h8,do,3gc,g0 3gc,g0,3hn,kg 3f2,kb,3eu,ki 3io,fq,3ge,ki 3h1,ti,3fa,tp 3ha,113,3g1,11a 3ha,dk,3i0,ep 3gi,dj,3h8,dm 3gj,dm,3io,fq 3i0,ep,3iq,fq 3gv,kh,3sn,kp 3jj,t5,3h1,ti 3ic,10s,3ha,113 3iq,fq,3jk,ge 3km,sd,3jj,t5 3k6,107,3jh,10g 3jh,10g,3is,10o 3is,10o,3id,10s 3jk,ge,3kn,h4 3km,h4,3lf,hi 3ln,qt,3l6,rs 3l6,rs,3km,sd 3lg,va,3kr,vr 3kr,vr,3k6,107 3lf,hi,3mj,i0 3mj,i0,3nl,i7 3n8,mc,3mj,n3 3mj,n3,3mb,nr 3mb,nr,3ln,qt 3nj,t0,3ma,ui 3ma,ui,3lg,va 3nl,i7,3oh,ia 3p5,lr,3o1,lu 3o1,lu,3n8,mc 3of,p5,3o7,pr 3o7,pr,3nj,t0 3oh,ia,3pq,ia 3pq,ia,3rd,i7 3q8,lq,3p6,lq 3q4,on,3pg,on 3pe,oo,3p1,op 3p1,op,3of,p5 3rd,i9,3s4,i6 3rh,lm,3qs,lq 3qs,lq,3q8,lq 3rm,oj,3r1,om 3r1,om,3q4,on 3s4,i6,3sr,i1 3sr,i1,3tf,ho 3so,kp,3sq,i5 3sq,i5,3ub,hk 3sn,kp,3uo,gi 3sn,kp,3se,l9 3se,l9,3s2,lg 3s2,lg,3rh,lm 3tf,nt,3sg,oc 3sg,oc,3rm,oj 3u4,h7,3ul,gi 3tf,ho,3u4,h7 3up,mj,3u3,ne 3u3,ne,3tf,nt 420,ep,3vv,jr 3vv,jr,3up,mj 464,ks,3vj,kp 42n,h0,420,ep 433,hv,42n,h0 43d,ip,433,hv 454,kj,44f,k5 44f,k5,43u,jk 43u,jk,43d,ip 464,kr,4hl,l1 464,kr,45j,ko 45j,ko,454,kj 4hl,l0,4ii,kt 4ii,kt,4jd,kk 4jd,kk,4k4,k8 4k4,k8,4mg,ic 4mr,fk,4lb,gm 4la,g4,4km,h2 4km,h2,4ma,gu #4q,2l um,-34 152,6k 1ra,74 2e6,82 2u7,8f 38i,10j 3dh,dl 3ms,r0


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

sick level r1d3r. took a few trys to get through the doubles but i did. Keep the levels comin guys


----------



## Bats (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks to you I'm totally addicted to this game. You can look at all my maps here http://welovefreerider.proboards85.com

Theres only 2 members because i just made the boards so i could save my maps and share them with my mate


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

biker kid said:


> sick level r1d3r. took a few trys to get through the doubles but i did. Keep the levels comin guys


Ya I've been having troubles with the dubs myself


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

here is mine im working on - still in progress.] trying to make a sick jump section  - i know the star placemnt is bad right now but I will change it later. Have fun

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,38,25 2q,lg,2o,1u 9t,lk,2q,lg 38,25,4r,32 3v,2h,46,ld 4r,32,6e,43 5t,lh,5c,3c 6e,43,7v,56 6f,43,74,lh 7v,56,8g,5k 8g,5k,92,64 92,64,9m,6o 8p,li,7r,50 9j,6l,d6,b5 9m,6n,ae,lf er,lo,9t,lk c6,lj,bh,8u ci,ac,df,li d6,b5,f9,du f8,dt,h9,fq er,ll,e6,ch f7,du,fp,li of,lo,er,lo h8,ll,gs,fg h9,fq,iu,h3 iu,ll,if,go iu,h3,ld,if kl,lk,ka,hs la,if,n9,j9 ls,lm,ll,ik n9,j9,p4,k1 mu,li,mu,j4 of,lq,of,jp nr,ll,no,ji vm,lt,of,lq p4,k1,rc,kl rc,kl,si,kr si,kr,tp,kr tp,kr,ve,km ve,km,10u,k9 147,lu,vm,lv 10u,k9,122,jk 122,jk,12h,j5 134,hl,13i,g6 12n,iq,12r,ig 12q,ih,134,hl 12h,j5,12n,iq 147,gj,147,lu 147,gk,196,lu 196,lu,144,ls 195,lt,1b8,n4 1b8,n4,1fq,pf 1fq,pf,1iq,qe 1iq,qe,1kb,qr 1kb,qr,1nc,re 1nc,re,1pe,ra 1pe,ra,1qq,r0 1qq,r0,1rs,qg 1rs,qg,1sl,pm 1sl,pm,1tb,oj 1tb,oj,1tl,np 1tl,np,1vk,np 1vk,np,20j,np 20j,no,238,nq 238,nq,29u,ra 29u,ra,2e2,tn 2e1,tm,2h3,vp 2h3,vp,2jb,114 2je,1a5,2ia,1ag 2jb,114,2l4,11u 2l2,193,2je,1a5 2l4,11u,2mn,127 2n1,179,2l2,193 2mn,128,2o9,129 2o9,129,2q8,120 2q8,120,2r1,11l 2rl,114,2sh,108 2r1,11l,2rl,114 2t5,vd,2to,uh 2to,uh,2u3,tr 2sh,108,2t5,vd 2u3,tr,35h,tq 35h,tq,38b,vl 38b,vl,3d4,12m 3cu,1pg,385,1s0 3d3,12k,3gu,14r 3f3,1oa,3cu,1pg 3gu,14r,3jh,16b 3jh,16b,3o1,190 3lf,1p7,3l0,1oo 3mr,1q3,3m6,1pq 3m6,1pq,3lf,1p7 3o1,18v,3ph,1a1 3pi,1pt,3o9,1q5 3o9,1q5,3ni,1q7 3ni,1q7,3mr,1q3 3ph,1a1,3qq,1b0 3qq,1pg,3pi,1pt 3qq,1b0,3sg,1cb 3tp,1ol,3qq,1pg 3sg,1cb,3td,1cs 3td,1cs,3u9,1d9 3u9,1d9,3v1,1dh 3vq,1o4,3tp,1ol 3v1,1dh,40u,1dt 407,1o5,3vs,1o5 3vs,1o5,3vs,1oi 3vs,1oi,42u,1oe 40u,1dt,42n,1e0 41t,1mm,41e,1mm 41e,1mm,41e,1n2 41e,1n2,411,1n2 411,1n2,410,1nf 410,1nf,40k,1ne 40k,1ne,40k,1np 40k,1np,407,1np 407,1np,407,1o5 42n,1e0,43h,1dv 440,1kc,42m,1lh 437,1l0,42c,1ld 42m,1lh,42m,1ls 42m,1ls,42d,1ls 42d,1ls,42d,1m7 42d,1m7,41t,1m7 41t,1m7,41t,1mm 42u,1oe,42v,1l9 43f,1dv,44n,1dm 44n,1dm,45o,1d4 45b,1j9,440,1kc 45b,1di,462,1d0 462,1d0,46m,1cd 45o,1d4,46i,1ch 47i,1if,45b,1j9 46m,1cd,47b,1bj 47b,1bj,47p,1aq 47o,1aq,48g,195 4a2,1hp,47i,1if 48g,195,497,170 4aq,139,4an,1au 4ao,139,4h0,137 4b2,16j,4b3,177 4b2,16i,4bo,16k 4al,1as,4h8,1au 4cf,1hc,4a2,1hp 4b7,13q,4b7,15q 4b7,13p,4cc,13s 4cc,13s,4ck,14a 4be,15n,4bd,13q 4bk,15m,4bl,13p 4bg,15j,4bh,13n 4bb,15e,4bb,13s 4ck,14a,4ck,14i 4ck,14i,4ce,14m 4ce,14m,4c0,14t 4c0,14t,4b7,14t 4b7,15n,4be,15n 4b7,15m,4bk,15m 4be,15l,4be,13s 4b8,15l,4b9,13o 4b3,175,4b3,184 4bm,178,4b8,172 4bo,16h,4bo,17a 4bd,174,4b4,171 4b4,171,4c1,181 4c4,16k,4ca,17e 4ca,17e,4d1,17e 4ea,1gu,4cf,1hc 4dl,14f,4e8,13q 4cr,15e,4cr,15o 4da,15o,4da,159 4da,159,4cq,159 4cq,159,4cq,15j 4dv,15b,4dv,15o 4dv,15a,4eb,15a 4e9,148,4dr,14n 4dr,14n,4dl,14f 4cr,15o,4da,15o 4dv,15o,4f6,15o 4cu,17e,4cr,16k 4cr,16k,4c4,16l 4d9,16q,4d7,17m 4d7,17m,4du,17p 4e8,13q,4er,13q 4er,13q,4ev,14a 4f6,15o,4f7,15a 4f7,15a,4eu,15a 4eb,15a,4eb,148 4eu,158,4et,145 4ct,16m,4e7,16o 4ef,16h,4ee,181 4ec,177,4f0,16q 4fs,17e,4fd,172 4fd,172,4fq,16h 4eq,17o,4ec,177 4f5,17m,4fs,17e 4g0,1g9,4ea,1gu 4h0,137,4h1,1a6 4h0,1a0,4h4,1au 4hq,1fe,4g0,1g9 4jd,1ds,4hq,1fe 4li,1b2,4kc,1co 4kc,1co,4jd,1ds 4mc,19h,4li,1b2 4nm,150,4n5,16p 4n5,16p,4mc,19h 4oe,11q,4o9,12q 4o9,12q,4nu,149 4nq,149,4nm,150 #-2,8 14f,bg 153,c5 15o,d7 16b,ea 16u,fq 173,h3 179,i3 1to,mm 23e,mr 2ua,t6 30b,rl 31q,qf 345,qs 35k,sd


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I call this one "STAIRMASTER"... See if you can guess why...

-1k,1i,-1k,-1n -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,5j,1i 5j,1i,5i,25 5i,25,64,25 64,25,63,2n 63,2n,6l,2o 6l,2o,6l,39 6l,39,7a,3a 7a,3a,7a,3v 7a,3v,7t,3v 7t,3v,7t,4h 7u,4h,cb,4i cb,4j,e6,68 e6,68,et,6m et,6m,fj,6s fj,6s,gk,71 gk,71,j4,78 j4,78,oi,78 j4,78,oh,78 oh,78,og,7q og,7q,p3,7q p3,7q,p3,8b p3,8b,pm,8b pm,8b,pl,8v pl,8v,qa,8u qa,8u,qa,9j qa,9j,qv,9h qv,9h,qt,a4 qt,a4,ri,a4 ri,a4,ri,am ri,am,s7,am s7,am,s6,bc s6,bc,su,bc su,bc,su,bu su,bu,te,bu te,bu,tf,cf tf,cf,u3,ce u3,ce,u3,ct u3,ct,uh,cs uh,cs,11n,cs 11n,cs,11m,dh 11m,dh,12b,dh 12b,dh,12b,e9 12b,e9,132,e9 132,e9,132,es 132,es,13k,er 13k,er,13k,fb 13k,fb,146,fb 146,fb,146,ft 146,ft,14l,fs 14l,fs,14l,gc 14l,gc,15a,gd 15a,gd,15a,gv 15a,gv,182,gv 182,gv,182,hi 182,hi,18l,hh 18l,hh,18l,i8 18l,i8,19d,i8 19d,i8,19d,it 19d,it,1a2,it 1a2,it,1a2,jc 1a2,jc,1ap,jc 1ap,jc,1ap,jv 1ap,jv,1cn,ju 1cn,ju,1d9,ju 1d9,ju,1g2,mj 1g2,mj,1gu,n5 1gu,n5,1hs,ne 1hs,ne,1iu,ni 1iu,ni,1lh,ni 1lh,ni,1q6,nh 1q6,nh,1rg,ne 1rg,ne,1sb,n6 1sb,n6,1tb,mi 1tb,mi,1ur,ld 1tm,147,1tm,11c 1tm,11c,206,11c 22n,148,1tk,148 1ur,ld,20u,ld 21j,kr,21k,k7 20u,ld,20u,kr 20u,kr,21j,kr 21k,k7,22a,k6 22a,k6,22b,jf 22b,jf,24e,jf 263,147,22o,147 24e,jf,27t,jf 26m,148,260,147 27l,15o,27j,150 27j,150,26m,14v 26m,14v,26m,148 28i,15o,27l,15o 27t,jf,27u,k2 27u,k2,28n,k2 28n,k2,28n,kf 28n,kf,298,kf 298,kf,298,kv 298,kv,29r,kv 29t,16t,296,16u 296,16u,297,16d 297,16d,28i,16c 28i,16c,28i,15o 29r,kv,29s,li 29s,li,2f3,lh 29t,17g,29t,16t 2bh,184,2ar,184 2ar,184,2ar,17g 2ar,17g,29t,17g 2bh,18n,2bh,184 2cv,199,2c9,199 2c9,199,2c9,18n 2c9,18n,2bh,18n 2dj,1ai,2dk,19v 2dk,19v,2d0,19v 2d0,19v,2cv,199 2ed,1ai,2dj,1ai 2f3,lh,2nt,lh 2f9,1c4,2f9,1ba 2f9,1ba,2ed,1b9 2ed,1b9,2ed,1ai 2g2,1c4,2f9,1c4 2h5,1dk,2h4,1cs 2h4,1cs,2g3,1cs 2g3,1cs,2g2,1c4 2i1,1dk,2h5,1dk 2j0,1f5,2i1,1dk 2l7,1gu,2js,1g1 2js,1g1,2j0,1f5 2mo,1hj,2l7,1gu 2oa,1i5,2mo,1hj 2nt,lh,2un,lh 2qr,1il,2oa,1i5 34e,1il,2qr,1il 2un,lh,303,la 303,la,311,kv 31u,kd,330,jd 311,kv,31u,kd 330,jd,34m,jd 34m,jd,36p,je 3ds,1il,34e,1il 36p,je,36q,it 36q,it,37d,iu 37d,iu,37e,i9 37e,i9,383,i9 383,i9,383,hn 383,hn,39r,hn 39r,hn,39q,i6 39q,i6,3ag,i6 3ag,i6,3ag,in 3ag,in,3b6,im 3b6,im,3b5,ja 3b5,ja,3bs,ja 3bs,ja,3bs,jq 3bs,jq,3cf,jq 3cf,jq,3cf,kc 3cf,kc,3et,kc 3et,kc,3h0,m6 3g6,1ih,3ds,1il 3ib,1i5,3g6,1ih 3h0,m6,3ht,mp 3ht,mp,3il,n7 3il,n7,3ji,nh 3ji,nh,3kg,nn 3jv,1hl,3ib,1i5 3kg,nn,3l5,np 3l5,np,3ma,nq 3lk,1gt,3jv,1hl 3ma,nq,3oo,nq 3nt,1fh,3lk,1gt 42i,17f,3nt,1fh 3oo,nq,3pt,nq 3pt,nq,3sc,nq 3sc,nq,3sc,oc 3sc,oc,3t4,ob 3t4,ob,3t4,oq 3t4,oq,3to,op 3to,op,3to,pc 3to,pc,3vq,pc 3vq,pc,3vq,ps 3vq,ps,40e,ps 40e,ps,40e,qd 40e,qd,416,qd 416,qd,417,r0 417,r0,43i,r0 4ad,10i,42i,17f 43i,r0,496,r0 494,r1,493,rn 493,rn,49o,rn 49o,rn,49o,sb 49o,sb,4ae,sb 4ae,sb,4ae,su 4ae,su,49h,ta 4fr,ql,4ad,10i 4gv,mf,4gh,p6 4gh,p6,4fr,ql #1uv,139


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,bt,6b bt,6b,e3,6n e3,6n,fh,6h fh,6h,gp,60 gp,60,hb,5m hb,5m,ik,4d ik,4d,jk,2v qs,2s,10l,83 10k,83,12k,8q 12k,8q,16d,98 16d,98,175,98 175,98,1ad,91 1ad,91,1au,8s 1au,8s,1b8,8n 1b8,8n,1c6,8a 1c6,8c,1dd,7d 1ei,5j,1f6,38 1dd,7d,1ec,62 1ec,63,1ei,5h 1ei,5h,1f2,4p 1g1,39,1gl,5l 1gl,5l,1ib,83 1ib,83,1kh,a3 1kh,a3,1pa,co 1pa,co,1tv,dp 1tv,dp,201,dr 201,dr,25k,dt 25k,dt,270,dn 270,dn,2a0,d3 2ag,co,2d0,a8 2a0,d3,2ag,co 2gl,5h,2i9,6k 2gq,ai,2iu,dj 2i9,6k,2kt,70 2iu,dj,2ks,eb 2kt,70,2ne,6o 2ks,eb,2s4,j3 2ne,6o,2or,5n 2or,5n,2pr,4o 2s5,j6,2vp,k6 2vp,k6,33b,md 33b,md,3am,n9 3am,n9,3he,n1 3he,n1,3i1,n1 3i1,n1,3jv,mo 3jv,mo,3no,lm 3no,lm,3qm,jp 3qm,jp,3uh,f5 3uh,f5,3vl,dg 426,a5,45q,bl 45q,bl,4aa,ca 4aa,ca,4fd,cd 4fd,cd,4h3,c9 4h3,c9,4i7,bs 4i7,bs,4jb,at 4k3,9p,4kg,8r 4jb,at,4k3,9p 4ll,2n,4lm,12 4le,4d,4ll,2n 4l7,60,4le,4d 4kt,7i,4l7,60 4kg,8r,4kt,7i #


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

This one is for those of you who have always wanted to jump out of a helicopter onto a mountain, and through maze like caves 

-108,487,-1a7,486 -16c,46e,-147,458 -13f,46f,-16c,46e -14k,43l,-130,41l -153,457,-13i,43l -13i,43l,-14k,43l -147,458,-153,457 -130,41l,-11a,43j -11a,43j,-12h,43k -12h,43k,-10t,453 -13e,485,-13e,46f -10t,453,-120,453 -120,453,-vv,469 -vv,469,-12a,46e -12a,46e,-12a,484 -sb,486,-108,487 -rj,486,-sb,486 -qi,481,-rj,486 -o9,46s,-pe,47h -pe,47h,-qi,481 -n8,45v,-o9,46s -k9,42j,-m6,44t -m6,44t,-n8,45v -i6,3sb,-jc,3sd -jc,3sd,-ii,3rt -ii,3rt,-iv,3rs -iv,3rs,-ib,3r9 -ec,428,-k9,42j -ju,43s,-k9,44b -k9,44b,-jd,44p -ib,3r9,-ij,3r9 -ij,3r9,-i3,3ql -i3,3ql,-hm,3r5 -hm,3r5,-hu,3r5 -hu,3r5,-hh,3ro -ij,3ue,-d5,3nh -i6,3tr,-i6,3sb -hh,3ro,-hp,3ro -gq,3t8,-hm,3ug -hm,3ug,-ij,3ue -hq,3s8,-hq,3td -i0,46j,-go,46i -g1,3si,-fi,3so -hp,3ro,-h0,3s4 -h0,3s4,-hq,3s8 -eu,3tl,-gq,3t8 -go,46i,-gg,47k -fi,3so,-ek,3sl -db,3ss,-ed,3t8 -ed,3t8,-eu,3tl -4a,41k,-ec,428 -d5,3nh,-60,3ed -cm,3o6,-c9,3ol -c9,3ol,-ck,3p3 -ci,3r3,-c6,3rh -c3,3t9,-db,3ss -c2,43u,-dr,459 -dr,459,-d9,469 -c6,3rh,-av,3ra -7m,3rm,-c3,3t9 -5k,h4,-a8,av -ac,439,-9a,43b -8r,3ph,-97,3qe -97,3qe,-7k,3qc -9a,43b,-95,440 -5b,-b,-6b,16 -6b,16,-60,1a -7i,3m5,-6i,3m3 -73,3me,-7m,3nd 1f,3qj,-7m,3rm -60,1a,-5m,-f -5m,-f,-5b,-a -3r,u,-5e,t -5e,t,-5t,f -5t,f,-5c,9 -5c,9,-4f,a 4f,r0,-5k,h4 -60,3ed,a,367 -5c,3ok,-3r,3oj -5g,3pd,-59,3pv -59,3pv,-5o,3q8 -5o,3q8,-5a,3qm -46,42c,-5c,43b -5c,43b,-3n,445 82,-2p,-3i,-2p -1h,-19,-38,1 -38,1,-3r,a -3r,a,-4g,a -2r,v,-3s,u -3r,3oj,-3t,3ps -1l,41f,-4a,41k -1i,1j,-2r,v 2k,413,-1l,41g -1i,1j,-1h,-19 -1h,-19,5b,-19 -1h,-v,5a,-v -1i,1i,1i,1i p,3ov,-f,3oe 1c,-1a,1o,-1n 1u,3o5,p,3ov 2b,3q3,1f,3qj 1o,41s,12,42f 12,42f,i,434 i,434,1,433 1o,-1n,23,-1b 1o,-1m,1p,-2p 1p,-2p,82,-2p 3a,3od,2b,3q3 3e,410,2k,413 4a,-u,5c,6 94,v4,4f,r0 6v,3o1,3a,3od 4u,40c,45,40p 45,40p,3e,410 4v,413,4h,423 4h,423,4v,42p 5b,-19,5b,1a 6h,-1c,5a,-1a 5b,1a,6a,18 5e,3me,5u,3m6 5u,3m6,6d,3mm 6p,3us,5e,400 5f,400,4u,40c 6h,404,67,40h 67,40h,6d,417 6d,417,5p,422 5n,40d,5j,40m 5p,422,59,43g 59,43g,5d,447 5d,447,56,458 56,458,5f,45v 5f,45v,5d,472 5d,472,5d,47v 6f,48o,5e,47u 7n,2,7n,-g 7n,-g,7i,-v 7i,-v,76,-16 76,-16,6h,-1c 6a,-1b,6a,-i 6a,-i,7n,-g 6a,18,6t,11 6t,11,76,r 76,r,7j,g 7j,g,7n,2 6q,r3,7j,qc 7j,qc,77,qb 77,qb,7u,pl 78,t9,7a,s2 7a,s2,6d,s0 6d,s0,7a,r3 7a,r3,6q,r3 84,3o1,6v,3o1 6q,3us,7c,3us 7c,3us,6e,3vl 6e,3vl,6h,404 8v,419,6v,48b 6v,48b,6f,48o 7u,pl,8i,qb 8i,qb,84,qb 84,qb,8q,r6 8q,r6,8a,r6 8a,r6,90,s5 90,s5,80,s3 80,s3,7v,ts b7,100,94,v4 ao,3oa,84,3o1 9s,3me,94,3n2 94,3n2,9p,3nh 9e,3uu,8v,41a 95,45r,8h,46d 7s,468,8l,47f 9n,464,8v,46v 9s,10t,ak,10m ak,10m,ak,11a ce,3q5,ao,3oa bm,40e,as,3vs as,3vs,a0,3ut a0,3ut,9e,3uu ab,418,9s,42b 9s,42b,ah,42s b6,101,ec,17d be,145,b8,155 b8,155,bs,158 bb,17i,c1,17f c1,17f,c6,17u c6,17u,dd,17t c3,3s0,ce,3q5 cm,3s6,c3,3s0 d1,40j,bm,40e cv,41e,cg,41h dd,17t,dk,195 dg,3pn,d8,3q7 er,3ql,ds,3r6 ds,3r6,d7,3rc d7,3rc,cm,3s6 d8,3q7,do,3qe em,3vv,dv,40c dv,40c,d1,40j eq,vi,i3,163 ie,11o,ep,vh ec,17d,fg,19j fg,19j,g5,1ag f0,1bp,ff,1ch ff,1ch,ge,1cf g2,3o4,eg,3oq eg,3oq,er,3ql fv,3uo,fc,3vd fc,3vd,em,3vv ej,40u,el,421 gl,tr,hs,sn g2,vu,gp,v3 gp,v3,g5,v3 g5,v3,hc,tr hc,tr,gl,tr h2,10t,h2,101 h2,101,g2,vu gu,11s,h0,12l h0,12l,ht,12k g5,1ag,gm,1b1 gm,1b1,hd,1bl ge,1cf,gt,1d4 g6,1e2,gk,1eq hf,1f0,gf,1fu hd,3nr,g2,3o4 hv,3tn,h0,3tr h0,3tr,gc,3ua gc,3ua,fv,3uo gt,3v8,hp,403 h6,417,g7,418 hs,sn,j1,to j1,to,i4,tn i4,tn,jd,ut jd,ut,ij,ur ij,ur,jh,103 jh,103,i2,103 i2,103,i2,11c n0,140,ie,11o il,14n,k0,14b i3,163,il,16p il,16p,ja,17b hd,1bl,i4,1c5 i4,1c5,j3,1cm hf,3kc,hj,3l8 hj,3l8,iq,3lj le,3ng,im,3mr im,3mr,hd,3nr jp,3u5,ik,3tn ik,3tn,hv,3tn ik,3v0,hm,3vp kt,11o,jj,11m jj,11m,l9,104 k0,14b,kj,15p ja,17b,k7,17s k7,17s,lc,18a j9,17a,j7,19i j7,19i,js,17n j3,1cm,k1,1d5 k1,1d5,lm,1dp kh,3ur,jp,3u5 kg,41l,jg,41o jg,41o,jd,40t kg,102,m6,uj l9,104,kg,102 kt,12t,kt,11o lc,18a,ms,18o lm,1dp,nl,1e7 lr,1gc,ls,1hd m1,3pt,le,3ng or,450,kh,3ur m6,uj,nb,vv nb,vv,me,102 me,102,nf,11k nf,11k,m2,11l m2,11l,m1,13g uo,1al,n0,140 np,15o,mo,16r mo,16r,on,16t ms,18o,sk,1ab ls,1hd,mp,1h1 mp,1h1,n9,1ho n9,1ho,oc,1h3 o2,3s9,mn,3qu mn,3qu,m1,3pt mt,43m,nb,44k nb,44k,n1,44u n0,47m,mk,48d p6,12b,oc,12a oc,12a,pq,118 p0,114,qk,108 p6,129,o5,13d o5,13d,pb,13e pb,13e,o2,14a o2,14a,pr,14c nl,1e7,p3,1ef oi,3ol,o0,3pj o0,3pj,oe,3qd p5,3qd,ou,3ri pm,3u0,o2,3s9 oj,3rk,os,3sg sa,4a0,or,450 nv,45e,o1,468 o1,468,om,46l oo,478,oi,47m pq,118,p0,114 pr,14c,pm,16a q6,16l,qd,14a qd,14a,sj,14d pm,18k,qr,18a p3,1ef,pt,1ej pt,1ej,ta,1et pd,3vd,pm,3u0 r9,415,pd,3vd qi,48b,pn,48h qd,4ar,rb,4c6 qk,108,ri,10v ri,10v,qo,111 qo,111,s6,128 s6,128,r3,12b r3,12b,s4,13e sj,14d,qr,13f qr,13f,s6,13f qr,18a,r7,19k qk,1gq,rm,1hc rm,1hc,s5,1gf s2,3tn,r0,3u5 r0,3u5,rp,3v5 s8,43e,r9,415 t7,4bq,rq,4br sk,1ab,tp,1aj u1,1aj,ta,1bs ta,1bs,ub,1ak ta,1et,115,1es v6,44o,tc,43c tc,43c,s8,43e uc,4bl,t5,4as t5,4as,sa,4a0 tf,4e8,tm,4d6 uv,4e7,tf,4e8 vi,19e,us,18g us,18g,104,18p ua,1a8,vi,19e tp,1aj,uo,1al 103,19o,um,1ak uo,1ak,ul,1b9 ul,1b9,ui,1am ui,1am,u6,1bm ur,1b1,un,1cb un,1cb,um,1ar um,1ar,u6,1cb ts,1bp,ue,1an tq,3vq,v0,405 vd,405,u2,41k tn,45u,v6,44o ur,47l,tn,45u 11q,48d,ur,47l 10p,4co,uc,4bl 107,4eu,uq,4es uq,4es,uv,4e7 104,18p,vu,17p vu,17p,117,18a 117,18a,10p,17f 10p,17f,12l,185 10v,1a6,103,19o um,1al,vk,1be vk,1be,ul,1ap 11i,1h2,10o,1hk 10o,1hk,11e,1i5 11c,42e,10k,42j vp,43i,10f,44h 108,44v,vk,45c vm,46r,113,47c 138,4dd,10p,4cn 12i,195,11q,18f 11q,18f,11p,19m 11p,19m,116,18o 116,18o,10v,1a6 114,1es,114,1g7 114,1g7,11i,1h2 11e,1i5,14d,1io 12c,3v0,13h,3vt 11r,415,11s,425 12j,45o,12a,46d 12a,46d,12s,46t 160,47s,11q,48d 12l,185,12i,195 13h,3vt,12q,40j 173,4dl,138,4dd 14d,1io,17r,1il 147,4ed,14d,4fc 14d,4fc,15e,4f4 15e,4f4,163,4g4 16o,487,160,47s 182,47b,16o,487 163,4g4,17j,4eq 17r,1il,190,1ju 183,3us,18j,3tv 18j,3tv,19p,3tt 18h,40p,183,3us 191,41k,18h,40p 1b3,46u,182,47b 18q,4dd,173,4dl 190,1ju,198,1l3 198,1l3,1ae,1l2 18v,3qi,19u,3pl 19u,3pl,1bh,3p5 194,3rg,18v,3qi 1aj,3td,194,3rg 19p,3tt,1aj,3td 1bc,428,191,41k 19j,44n,18q,458 18q,458,19v,45q 1cb,4cm,18q,4dd 1ae,1l2,1bs,1ko 1bh,3p5,1cb,3om 1ca,3v8,1a8,40j 1a8,40j,1bv,419 1bv,419,1bc,428 1dm,451,1b3,46u 1an,4es,1ab,4fl 1bs,1ko,1cf,1m0 1cf,1m0,1ei,1me 1cb,3om,1dt,3ol 1db,3tq,1d0,3ts 1d0,3ts,1cb,3ud 1cb,3ud,1cd,3um 1cd,3um,1cm,3uv 1cm,3uv,1ca,3v8 1dk,445,1d2,44k 1d2,44k,1ci,446 1gr,4a7,1cb,4cm 1d8,4eb,1br,4dm 1ei,1me,1fm,1lu 1er,3lm,1eb,3kl 1eb,3kl,1ga,3jo 1e4,3no,1er,3lm 1dt,3ol,1e4,3nr 1g4,3rc,1eh,3rn 1eh,3rn,1f8,3sq 1f8,3sq,1e4,3tp 1e4,3tp,1db,3tq 1dr,3vq,1ea,400 1em,3ve,1f1,3us 1f8,41k,1eo,422 1eo,422,1du,41o 1f5,43u,1el,451 1el,451,1dm,451 1fm,4d9,1el,4ds 1fm,1lu,1gp,1md 1ga,3jo,1hj,3ja 1hv,3p3,1g4,3rc 1h8,431,1g3,432 1g3,432,1f5,43u 1gp,1md,1he,1nv 1he,1nv,1ii,1om 1h5,3gl,1i6,3g4 1hj,3ja,1hm,3hi 1hm,3hi,1hl,3hb 1hl,3hb,1h5,3gl 1ic,3oh,1hv,3p3 1j2,41l,1h8,431 1jk,48k,1gr,4a7 1iq,4cg,1hh,4d4 1ii,1om,1ke,1ok 1i6,3g4,1jb,3g3 1jb,3g3,1k9,3gc 1l5,3ov,1j5,3p9 1j5,3p9,1ij,3on 1ij,3on,1ic,3oh 1ip,3vm,1j2,3v7 1j2,3v7,1jv,3uj 1jl,40d,1j2,41l 1jf,4b9,1jc,4cf 1ke,1ok,1kt,1pu 1kt,1pu,1li,1r4 1km,3fe,1k5,3ej 1k5,3ej,1ko,3ee 1ko,3ee,1ld,3ej 1k9,3gc,1kj,3g2 1kj,3g2,1km,3fe 1mb,3n0,1kp,3nv 1kp,3nv,1l5,3ov 1o0,40h,1jl,40d 1o3,46a,1jk,48k 1ls,4ae,1kt,4ar 1li,1r4,1nh,1rk 1m2,39e,1lv,3a3 1lv,3a3,1le,39t 1le,39t,1lj,3af 1lj,3af,1mv,3ab 1ld,3ej,1o4,3dp 1o9,3ml,1mb,3n0 1lv,3ul,1ln,3v9 1ln,3v9,1nj,3vc 1m4,48m,1m5,49f 1nh,1rk,1ne,1qe 1ne,1qe,1oj,1qj 1o4,3dp,1p9,3ch 1p1,3rm,1o7,3t0 1o7,3t0,1pk,3t3 1of,40h,1o0,40h 1s8,44h,1o3,469 1o9,488,1nk,48b 1oj,1qj,1ob,1ro 1ob,1ro,1qb,1rq 1q0,36m,1ph,376 1p9,3ch,1oj,3b0 1oj,3b0,1q5,3bv 1pu,3jr,1pi,3jn 1pi,3jn,1pi,3ju 1pi,3ju,1pa,3k4 1p4,3k4,1ov,3kf 1p0,3kj,1pa,3k5 1pa,3k5,1oq,3k8 1oq,3k8,1o8,3ll 1o8,3ll,1o9,3ml 1op,3nf,1ol,3o9 1ol,3o9,1pi,3o2 1pi,3o2,1q9,3np 1rj,3ua,1p8,3vj 1p8,3vj,1of,40h 1ps,474,1p2,485 1qb,1rq,1qs,1t5 1qs,1t5,1s3,1tv 1qt,35r,1qo,36i 1qo,36i,1q0,36m 1pu,3ai,1ri,39u 1q5,3bv,1pu,3ai 1rh,3hi,1r6,3i8 1r6,3i8,1rs,3il 1rs,3il,1qt,3j0 1qt,3j0,1qd,3j1 1qd,3j1,1q1,3j4 1q1,3j4,1pu,3jr 1s3,1tv,1sh,1ve 1sh,1ve,1tj,20k 1ri,39u,1sp,396 1sp,396,1un,38d 1ta,3fi,1sj,3gn 1sj,3gn,1sg,3h9 1sg,3h9,1sg,3hi 1sg,3hi,1rh,3hi 1rt,3k7,1s5,3kh 1s5,3kh,1si,3kc 1tk,3tr,1rj,3ua 1ts,43n,1s8,44h 1te,456,1sl,467 1sl,467,1t2,475 1t2,475,1rk,479 1tj,20k,1u7,22a 1u7,22a,1ve,22h 1v4,3f7,1u8,3fi 1u8,3fi,1ta,3fi 1tf,3ih,1tp,3iu 1tp,3iu,1t4,3j0 1uo,3qg,1u6,3sf 1u6,3sf,1tk,3tr 20i,41p,1ts,43n 201,21u,1v6,21e 1v6,21e,1us,21p 1us,21p,1vd,22g 1va,23o,203,252 1un,38d,22e,36p 20f,3eb,1v4,3eb 1v4,3eb,1v4,3f7 222,3m2,1v4,3nk 1v4,3nk,1uo,3p7 1uo,3p7,1uo,3qg 20f,43t,1vi,43l 1vf,44b,1vm,45m 202,21v,28u,292 203,252,219,24v 20d,33r,215,34t 215,34t,21m,34k 21s,3ck,20f,3eb 211,3dn,213,3eh 213,3eh,21k,3ed 212,3gu,213,3hk 213,3hk,226,3hh 21s,40o,20i,41p 219,428,20f,43t 21m,34k,22k,34n 22k,34n,234,347 22e,36p,235,38e 235,38e,26e,37q 2cf,3ca,21s,3ck 24d,3j1,231,3k0 231,3k0,22q,3li 22q,3li,222,3m2 243,3u9,233,3vl 233,3vl,21s,40o 246,26n,24i,28a 24i,28a,23l,28a 23l,28a,24o,29h 249,3d8,24n,3e9 24n,3e9,25m,3e1 24e,3ei,25f,3et 25f,3et,24k,3fj 25v,3it,24d,3j1 242,3u9,24p,3tn 24d,40k,23b,41i 23b,41i,23g,42h 25s,2cq,267,2e2 267,2e2,279,2e2 27p,3im,25v,3it 26u,3q1,267,3p0 267,3p0,26l,3ok 25f,3s2,25f,3r8 25f,3r8,26e,3qg 26e,3qg,264,3q1 264,3q1,26u,3q1 24p,3tn,24s,3sg 24s,3sg,25f,3s2 25v,427,24q,42k 288,29j,26o,29t 26o,29t,27g,2ah 27g,2ah,26p,2am 26e,37q,28a,36t 284,3ea,27m,3eb 2b6,3jf,27p,3im 28o,3mo,27q,3n0 27q,3n0,277,3nh 277,3nh,26k,3ol 27s,3r8,27c,3sa 27c,3sa,285,3td 288,3ub,272,3ur 272,3ur,26q,3vd 28u,292,2g0,2ed 28a,36t,29v,370 290,3dj,29k,3e1 29k,3e1,299,3ei 293,3e0,28n,3e3 286,3dv,28j,3e9 28j,3e9,28a,3ek 2ba,3mg,28o,3mn 29g,3o5,293,3oq 293,3oq,29r,3pd 2aa,2bq,29t,2cj 29t,2cj,2c0,2d5 2b5,2f1,29i,2ee 2b3,357,29s,35a 29v,370,2at,387 2av,387,2dn,36v 2a6,3e0,2ah,3dt 2ah,3dj,2b7,3dp 2b7,3dp,2ar,3eb 2b5,2e6,2b5,2f1 2ck,34e,2bn,355 2bn,355,2b3,357 2h6,3c5,2cf,3ca 2cl,3er,2bn,3fj 2bn,3fj,2c5,3g4 2d7,3if,2c0,3ig 2c0,3ig,2bk,3jd 2bk,3jd,2b6,3jf 2dl,3m3,2ba,3mg 2ea,2g4,2dl,2gb 2dn,36v,2er,380 2e7,3ee,2dq,3ff 2dg,3fc,2e5,3fg 2en,3ha,2d7,3if 2f2,3lo,2dl,3m3 2e4,2f2,2ea,2g4 2er,380,2gl,378 2g6,3f6,2fd,3g2 2fd,3g2,2en,3ha 2gp,3kp,2f2,3lo 2ek,3nb,2ef,3nv 2fv,2ec,2gu,2f0 2gu,2f0,2hv,2fd 2gv,2gg,2h2,2h9 2h2,2h9,2i5,2hc 2gb,34k,2gs,34t 2gs,34t,2h3,34t 2h3,34t,2hm,34p 2gl,378,2hl,36h 2h7,3c6,2fs,3cv 2fs,3cv,2gc,3di 2gc,3di,2g1,3eh 2g1,3eh,2g6,3f6 2hn,3k4,2gp,3kp 2h6,3mh,2g4,3nf 2g4,3nf,2ft,3nt 2hv,2fd,2j5,2fm 2hl,36h,2iv,37q 2j5,3ii,2ik,3j7 2ik,3j7,2hn,3k4 2j5,2fm,2kf,2fr 2iv,37q,2l2,37b 2ki,3c1,2k9,3c7 2k9,3c7,2k3,3fg 2k3,3fg,2jl,3h8 2jl,3h8,2j5,3ii 2kl,3j5,2k0,3jr 2jd,3jk,2j3,3kg 2j3,3kg,2ku,3ko 2kf,2fr,2lk,2fr 2lk,2fr,31r,2fr 2kf,2fr,2l5,2g0 2l5,2g0,2lt,2gb 2lt,2gb,2mj,2gt 2m2,2j4,2kt,2if 2l2,37b,2m8,36t 2p3,3c0,2kj,3c0 2lk,3dt,2lq,3eb 2lq,3eb,2me,3e2 2mj,2gt,2ob,2ip 2nm,2fs,2mr,2h4 2mu,2i7,2m2,2j4 2mt,35h,2nm,358 2m8,36t,2nc,372 2nc,372,2o3,37l 2m3,3d1,2m4,3dh 2q0,2ip,2nm,2fs 2ot,2h9,2ql,2ft 2o9,2gi,2p8,2fs 2ob,2ip,2pc,2kh 2oc,2ip,2q0,2ip 2nm,358,2o1,35k 2op,35j,2or,359 2or,359,2oq,352 2o1,35k,2op,35j 2o3,37l,2oi,381 2oi,381,2p8,382 2or,3d2,2or,3dk 2or,3dk,2pn,3dk 2pd,2hv,2sh,2ft 2p6,2hl,2ri,2fs 2ps,2j6,2q8,2ie 2q8,2ie,2qo,2hv 2pl,2i9,2te,2fs 2pl,2le,2po,2k6 2po,2k6,2ps,2j6 2pc,2kh,2qe,2nh 2qe,2nh,2rj,2su 2p8,382,2pq,37q 2pq,37q,2q4,37e 2q4,37e,2q8,378 2q8,378,2r0,37e 2tc,3bf,2q9,3bu 2q9,3bu,2p2,3c1 2qo,2hv,2rf,2hl 2rf,2hl,2s7,2hi 2rj,2su,2ui,2t2 2sr,371,2rr,371 2rr,371,2r1,37g 2sj,3ch,2s4,3d5 2s4,3d5,2sr,3db 2vt,2i5,2sh,2ft 2tg,2fv,306,2hl 2s7,2hi,2t7,2hi 2t7,2hi,2ud,2hj 2tu,34j,2te,34b 2tp,36e,2sr,371 331,392,2tc,3bf 2t4,3co,2ts,3cn 30g,2h8,2uk,2fs 2ud,2hj,2v1,2hp 2v1,2hp,2ve,2ia 2ui,2t2,2v9,2nc 2v9,2nc,304,2kk 2u6,33t,2tu,34j 300,34a,2v9,35e 2v9,35e,2va,36n 2va,36n,2tp,36e 2vk,2im,31b,2fs 30q,2gi,2vv,2fs 2ve,2ia,2vl,2iq 2vl,2iq,2vr,2jf 310,2il,2vk,2im 304,2kk,30r,2j3 30r,2j3,31e,2ht 2vr,2jf,2vs,2lb 310,351,300,34a 30f,3be,316,3bf 31e,2ht,32b,2h0 32b,2h0,33c,2ga 34l,2fs,31q,2fs 31b,2fs,329,2gt 322,31b,31p,326 31p,326,32g,326 32f,34l,310,351 316,3bf,30u,3cc 30u,3cc,31t,3cb 33c,2ga,34m,2fs 346,2j6,33q,2jo 33q,2jo,341,2kc 347,31p,33j,31p 33j,31p,33c,32n 33c,32n,33c,33s 33c,33s,32f,34l 350,37o,331,392 34n,2g0,34k,2fs 34k,2fs,378,2fs 34o,2in,346,2j6 35b,2nb,35c,2ns 35c,2ns,36h,2ns 342,2s7,34f,2s5 34f,2s5,34m,2sl 365,2v2,357,302 357,302,357,30f 357,30f,34q,31d 34q,31d,347,31p 38l,34j,350,37o 346,39r,346,3ah 346,3ah,35d,3a4 36d,2hc,36f,2ie 36f,2ie,37d,2hr 37l,2ud,365,2v2 378,2fs,397,2fs 39r,2mg,38d,2mv 38d,2mv,38d,2of 38d,2of,398,2p6 398,2p6,37v,2qo 37v,2qo,38m,2rf 38m,2rf,37e,2t3 37e,2t3,37l,2ud 39t,338,38l,34j 38j,362,38m,370 38m,370,383,370 38i,39h,38r,3a1 396,2fs,38u,2gd 38u,2gd,39h,2h5 39h,2h5,38v,2hn 38v,2hn,399,2j4 399,2j4,38q,2jb 38q,2jb,39q,2k5 39s,2k6,394,2ld 394,2ld,39r,2mg 3b5,31j,39t,338 3a3,35g,3ag,35j 38r,3a1,39d,3a1 3c3,2vo,3b5,31j 3b8,34c,3at,34q 3be,383,3b8,38l 3b8,38l,3bn,38u 3du,2p1,3d0,2tc 3d0,2tc,3c3,2vo 3dj,2g6,3kr,2go 3dk,2g5,3dv,2h5 3dv,2h5,3dj,2hp 3dj,2hp,3e1,2if 3e1,2if,3dh,2iu 3dh,2iu,3ec,2j2 3ec,2j2,3dm,2jq 3dm,2jq,3dq,2lj 3dq,2lj,3ea,2lk 3ea,2lk,3dn,2m6 3dn,2m6,3e1,2og 3e1,2og,3ed,2ol 3ed,2ol,3du,2p1 3er,2ri,3fb,2s2 3fb,2s2,3eh,2sg 3f2,2ui,3ei,2un 3ei,2un,3eq,2ut 3dt,320,3e0,32h 3e0,32h,3dh,32i 3ep,38p,3ec,396 3ec,396,3eg,39i 3gf,2i1,3g1,2ii 3g1,2ii,3h2,2ij 3g6,2kb,3gn,2l2 3h5,2ki,3g6,2kp 3ft,2m9,3go,2mb 3g7,2mg,3ff,2n6 3gu,2i7,3hh,2i1 3hk,2o3,3gp,2o3 3gp,2o3,3gp,2oq 3im,2pl,3i5,2q5 3i5,2q5,3id,2qr 3kr,2go,3r7,2hk 3ld,2hi,3kt,2i4 3kt,2i4,3lo,2iu 3l4,2pi,3kb,2ps 3kb,2ps,3kd,2qg 3oe,2jt,3ne,2ke 3qd,2gl,3p6,2gj 3p6,2gj,3q6,2g0 3q6,2g0,3pi,2fv 3pi,2fv,3qh,2f9 3pp,2ia,3oq,2ip 3oq,2ip,3pj,2jh 3pj,2ip,3qh,2it 3p5,2lf,3pn,2lr 3qh,2f9,3q4,2f9 3q4,2f9,3qp,2ef 3qp,2ef,3rc,2f9 3rc,2f9,3r0,2f9 3r0,2f9,3rp,2fu 3qd,2hf,3qd,2gl 3rp,2fu,3r5,2fv 3r5,2fv,3s3,2gi 3s3,2gi,3r3,2gi 3r7,2hk,3v0,2id 3r3,2gi,3r5,2hi 3r3,2lu,3q9,2me 3td,2jk,3sq,2k7 3sq,2k7,3tf,2kp 3v0,2id,41d,2j7 41d,2j8,43f,2ka #-v7,477


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow sick map!!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

ontario_bike said:


> here is mine im working on - still in progress.] trying to make a sick jump section  - i know the star placemnt is bad right now but I will change it later. Have fun
> 
> -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,38,25 2q,lg,2o,1u 9t,lk,2q,lg 38,25,4r,32 3v,2h,46,ld 4r,32,6e,43 5t,lh,5c,3c 6e,43,7v,56 6f,43,74,lh 7v,56,8g,5k 8g,5k,92,64 92,64,9m,6o 8p,li,7r,50 9j,6l,d6,b5 9m,6n,ae,lf er,lo,9t,lk c6,lj,bh,8u ci,ac,df,li d6,b5,f9,du f8,dt,h9,fq er,ll,e6,ch f7,du,fp,li of,lo,er,lo h8,ll,gs,fg h9,fq,iu,h3 iu,ll,if,go iu,h3,ld,if kl,lk,ka,hs la,if,n9,j9 ls,lm,ll,ik n9,j9,p4,k1 mu,li,mu,j4 of,lq,of,jp nr,ll,no,ji vm,lt,of,lq p4,k1,rc,kl rc,kl,si,kr si,kr,tp,kr tp,kr,ve,km ve,km,10u,k9 147,lu,vm,lv 10u,k9,122,jk 122,jk,12h,j5 134,hl,13i,g6 12n,iq,12r,ig 12q,ih,134,hl 12h,j5,12n,iq 147,gj,147,lu 147,gk,196,lu 196,lu,144,ls 195,lt,1b8,n4 1b8,n4,1fq,pf 1fq,pf,1iq,qe 1iq,qe,1kb,qr 1kb,qr,1nc,re 1nc,re,1pe,ra 1pe,ra,1qq,r0 1qq,r0,1rs,qg 1rs,qg,1sl,pm 1sl,pm,1tb,oj 1tb,oj,1tl,np 1tl,np,1vk,np 1vk,np,20j,np 20j,no,238,nq 238,nq,29u,ra 29u,ra,2e2,tn 2e1,tm,2h3,vp 2h3,vp,2jb,114 2je,1a5,2ia,1ag 2jb,114,2l4,11u 2l2,193,2je,1a5 2l4,11u,2mn,127 2n1,179,2l2,193 2mn,128,2o9,129 2o9,129,2q8,120 2q8,120,2r1,11l 2rl,114,2sh,108 2r1,11l,2rl,114 2t5,vd,2to,uh 2to,uh,2u3,tr 2sh,108,2t5,vd 2u3,tr,35h,tq 35h,tq,38b,vl 38b,vl,3d4,12m 3cu,1pg,385,1s0 3d3,12k,3gu,14r 3f3,1oa,3cu,1pg 3gu,14r,3jh,16b 3jh,16b,3o1,190 3lf,1p7,3l0,1oo 3mr,1q3,3m6,1pq 3m6,1pq,3lf,1p7 3o1,18v,3ph,1a1 3pi,1pt,3o9,1q5 3o9,1q5,3ni,1q7 3ni,1q7,3mr,1q3 3ph,1a1,3qq,1b0 3qq,1pg,3pi,1pt 3qq,1b0,3sg,1cb 3tp,1ol,3qq,1pg 3sg,1cb,3td,1cs 3td,1cs,3u9,1d9 3u9,1d9,3v1,1dh 3vq,1o4,3tp,1ol 3v1,1dh,40u,1dt 407,1o5,3vs,1o5 3vs,1o5,3vs,1oi 3vs,1oi,42u,1oe 40u,1dt,42n,1e0 41t,1mm,41e,1mm 41e,1mm,41e,1n2 41e,1n2,411,1n2 411,1n2,410,1nf 410,1nf,40k,1ne 40k,1ne,40k,1np 40k,1np,407,1np 407,1np,407,1o5 42n,1e0,43h,1dv 440,1kc,42m,1lh 437,1l0,42c,1ld 42m,1lh,42m,1ls 42m,1ls,42d,1ls 42d,1ls,42d,1m7 42d,1m7,41t,1m7 41t,1m7,41t,1mm 42u,1oe,42v,1l9 43f,1dv,44n,1dm 44n,1dm,45o,1d4 45b,1j9,440,1kc 45b,1di,462,1d0 462,1d0,46m,1cd 45o,1d4,46i,1ch 47i,1if,45b,1j9 46m,1cd,47b,1bj 47b,1bj,47p,1aq 47o,1aq,48g,195 4a2,1hp,47i,1if 48g,195,497,170 4aq,139,4an,1au 4ao,139,4h0,137 4b2,16j,4b3,177 4b2,16i,4bo,16k 4al,1as,4h8,1au 4cf,1hc,4a2,1hp 4b7,13q,4b7,15q 4b7,13p,4cc,13s 4cc,13s,4ck,14a 4be,15n,4bd,13q 4bk,15m,4bl,13p 4bg,15j,4bh,13n 4bb,15e,4bb,13s 4ck,14a,4ck,14i 4ck,14i,4ce,14m 4ce,14m,4c0,14t 4c0,14t,4b7,14t 4b7,15n,4be,15n 4b7,15m,4bk,15m 4be,15l,4be,13s 4b8,15l,4b9,13o 4b3,175,4b3,184 4bm,178,4b8,172 4bo,16h,4bo,17a 4bd,174,4b4,171 4b4,171,4c1,181 4c4,16k,4ca,17e 4ca,17e,4d1,17e 4ea,1gu,4cf,1hc 4dl,14f,4e8,13q 4cr,15e,4cr,15o 4da,15o,4da,159 4da,159,4cq,159 4cq,159,4cq,15j 4dv,15b,4dv,15o 4dv,15a,4eb,15a 4e9,148,4dr,14n 4dr,14n,4dl,14f 4cr,15o,4da,15o 4dv,15o,4f6,15o 4cu,17e,4cr,16k 4cr,16k,4c4,16l 4d9,16q,4d7,17m 4d7,17m,4du,17p 4e8,13q,4er,13q 4er,13q,4ev,14a 4f6,15o,4f7,15a 4f7,15a,4eu,15a 4eb,15a,4eb,148 4eu,158,4et,145 4ct,16m,4e7,16o 4ef,16h,4ee,181 4ec,177,4f0,16q 4fs,17e,4fd,172 4fd,172,4fq,16h 4eq,17o,4ec,177 4f5,17m,4fs,17e 4g0,1g9,4ea,1gu 4h0,137,4h1,1a6 4h0,1a0,4h4,1au 4hq,1fe,4g0,1g9 4jd,1ds,4hq,1fe 4li,1b2,4kc,1co 4kc,1co,4jd,1ds 4mc,19h,4li,1b2 4nm,150,4n5,16p 4n5,16p,4mc,19h 4oe,11q,4o9,12q 4o9,12q,4nu,149 4nq,149,4nm,150 #-2,8 14f,bg 153,c5 15o,d7 16b,ea 16u,fq 173,h3 179,i3 1to,mm 23e,mr 2ua,t6 30b,rl 31q,qf 345,qs 35k,sd


haha yes i love the whole .1 thing on the box


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

-68,1j3,-al,1j3 2,1j2,-68,1j3 -1i,1i,1i,1i 6i,1j3,2,1j3 2,1j3,1,1s1 q,1jg,s,1lb 2b,1jh,o,1jh t,1kk,27,1kk s,1lb,2b,1lc 1,1s1,1,24k f,1tt,j,222 2e,1u1,g,1u1 1e,1u2,1f,221 g,209,2g,209 j,222,2i,222 1,24k,6b,24q 1i,1i,ad,1i 2b,1lc,2b,1jh 1i,1ji,1i,1l8 33,1p9,5c,1p9 2i,222,2e,1u1 36,1md,36,1ro 5e,1mg,36,1mf 4a,1mg,4b,1rm 36,1ro,5e,1rp 5e,1rp,5e,1mg 6g,1pp,6i,1j6 6i,1j6,91,1j6 6c,24s,6g,1pp 6c,24p,8m,2a3 8m,2a3,cc,2e2 ad,1i,cr,15 cc,2e2,ho,2ha cr,15,ef,g dc,22f,ch,219 ci,21a,ck,24o f0,23u,dc,22f ef,g,fm,-i gv,24n,f0,23u fm,-i,m7,-i fm,-i,g7,-1b g7,-1b,gm,-1b gm,-1b,gk,-k ju,251,gv,24n j7,-4i,ia,-3d ia,-3d,ir,-3m ir,-3m,i1,-2c i1,-2c,it,-2o it,-2o,ht,-18 ht,-18,j6,-1f ho,2ha,mo,2in j7,-4i,k3,-37 k3,-37,jj,-3h jj,-3h,k6,-24 jj,-h,jj,-1j k6,-24,jc,-2p jc,-2p,kl,-16 kl,-16,jk,-1k j5,-j,j5,-1f oc,24u,ju,251 m3,-j,s0,1c mo,2in,rf,2j2 ru,24e,oc,24u ru,1c,136,3j 118,22j,ru,24e rf,2j2,10c,2it 10c,2it,12f,2ii 1ai,1t0,117,22k 136,3j,167,3v 12f,2ii,144,2ho 144,2ho,157,2gm 157,2gm,15q,2gl 167,3v,1b9,3v 15q,2gl,15p,2j6 1am,2fh,19d,2h6 19d,2h6,1ms,2h6 1b9,3v,1b9,4j 1b9,4j,1bo,4j 1cp,1sv,1ai,1t0 1al,2fg,1i7,2fg 1b3,2h5,1b3,2mb 1b3,2mb,1m8,2mg 1bo,4j,1bo,55 1bo,55,1cb,55 1cb,55,1ca,5n 1ca,5n,1cs,5n 1cs,5n,1cq,67 1cq,67,1dc,67 1ds,1s4,1d9,1s3 1d9,1s3,1d8,1si 1d8,1si,1cp,1sg 1cp,1sg,1cp,1sv 1ca,2hm,1c8,2jb 1et,2hp,1cb,2ho 1c8,2ig,1es,2ih 1c8,2jb,1et,2ja 1dc,67,1dc,6p 1dc,6p,1e2,6p 1e2,6p,1e2,78 1e2,78,1en,78 1en,78,1em,7n 1em,7n,1f3,7n 1f7,1r2,1ec,1r2 1ec,1r2,1ec,1rl 1ec,1rl,1ds,1rk 1ds,1rk,1ds,1s4 1dj,2hp,1dj,2jb 1f3,7n,1f3,8a 1f3,8a,1fe,8a 1fe,8a,1fe,8r 1fe,8r,1fp,8r 1fp,8r,1fp,9e 1fp,9e,1ip,9e 1kb,1pq,1fv,1po 1fv,1po,1fv,1qe 1fv,1qe,1f7,1qe 1f7,1qe,1f7,1r2 1et,2ja,1et,2hp 1gf,2me,1gf,2ip 1gf,2ip,1i2,2ip 1ip,9e,1iq,a0 1iq,a0,1je,a0 1je,a0,1je,ai 1je,ai,1ju,ai 1i7,2fg,1ph,2fg 1i2,2ip,1i2,2mg 1ju,ai,1jt,b2 1jt,b2,1mq,b2 1lp,1ou,1l3,1ot 1l3,1ot,1l1,1pa 1l1,1pa,1ka,1pa 1ka,1pa,1kb,1pq 1ki,2hj,1kf,2jd 1mr,2ho,1kh,2hm 1kh,2ie,1mq,2ig 1kf,2jd,1mr,2jc 1ms,1nv,1m8,1nu 1m8,1nu,1m8,1of 1m8,1of,1lp,1of 1lp,1of,1lp,1ou 1li,2hn,1lj,2j8 1m8,2mg,1p3,2mf 1mq,b2,1mp,bi 1mp,bi,1na,bi 1na,bi,1n9,c5 1n9,c5,1nu,c4 1nu,c4,1nt,cm 1nt,cm,1oi,ck 1op,1mc,1o5,1mc 1o5,1mc,1o3,1mv 1o3,1mv,1nf,1n0 1nf,1n0,1ne,1ng 1ne,1ng,1ms,1ng 1ms,1ng,1ms,1nv 1ms,2h6,1qn,2h7 1mr,2jc,1mr,2ho 1oi,ck,1oh,da 1oh,da,1p3,da 1p3,da,1p3,du 1p3,du,1pr,e0 1q3,1l0,1pe,1l0 1pe,1l0,1pe,1lo 1pe,1lo,1oq,1lo 1oq,1lo,1op,1mc 1qn,2h7,1pf,2ff 1p3,2mf,1p6,2h6 1p1,2me,1rj,2mi 1pr,e0,1pq,eg 1pq,eg,1qf,eg 1qe,ef,1t0,ft 1rd,1kr,1q4,1kc 1q4,1kc,1q3,1l0 1uh,1l2,1si,1l2 1si,1l2,1rd,1kr 1rj,2mi,1rj,2n8 1rj,2n8,1sg,2n9 1sg,2n9,1sf,2nu 1sf,2nu,1tc,2nu 1t0,ft,23r,jg 1tc,2nu,1tc,2om 1tc,2om,1ub,2oo 1ub,2oo,1ud,2pe 1ud,2pe,1v3,2pe 21g,1l4,1uh,1l2 1v3,2pe,1v8,2q5 1v8,2q5,22a,2q4 26i,1kf,21g,1l4 22a,2q4,22b,2qo 22b,2qo,235,2qo 235,2qo,237,2rg 23r,jg,2ac,lk 237,2rg,241,2rg 241,2rg,241,2s1 241,2s1,253,2s1 252,2s1,252,2so 252,2so,262,2sp 262,2sp,260,2th 260,2th,272,2tk 2a5,1iu,26i,1kf 272,2tk,272,2u9 272,2u9,27r,2u9 27r,2u9,27s,2v2 27s,2v2,28k,2v3 28k,2v3,28l,2vs 28l,2vs,29h,2vr 2ac,lk,2ec,m2 2e2,1ga,2a5,1iu 29h,2vr,29h,30h 29h,30h,2a6,30g 2a6,30g,2a6,315 2a6,315,2bn,315 2bn,315,2ii,348 2e3,1ga,2e3,1k5 2ec,m2,2h4,m2 2hp,1g9,2f7,1g9 2f7,1g9,2f4,1jk 2f4,1jk,2qm,1jj 2h4,m2,2it,lp 2ht,1el,2h1,1eg 2h1,1eg,2gc,1e2 2fq,1jj,2fq,1ka 2fq,1ka,2gg,1kt 2gg,1kt,2h5,1kt 2h5,1kt,2hq,1kd 2j1,1em,2ht,1em 2ht,1em,2hp,1g9 2ho,1g7,2qp,1g7 2hq,1kd,2hr,1jk 2ii,348,2nj,362 2it,lp,2k7,l4 2k7,l4,2l7,kf 2qn,1el,2j1,1em 2j5,1f1,2j5,1g3 2j3,1eu,2l4,1f0 2l7,kf,2t4,kg 2l4,1f0,2l7,1g2 2mn,1g6,2mn,1f5 2mn,1f5,2oo,1f5 2mr,1jk,2mt,1k9 2mt,1k9,2n9,1kl 2n9,1kl,2oa,1km 2oo,1f5,2oq,1g5 2oa,1km,2oq,1ke 2oq,1ke,2oq,1jj 2nj,362,2r9,36j 2p8,jr,30g,jk 30f,jc,2p8,jh 2p8,jh,2p8,jr 2p8,jr,2pg,jr 2ql,kf,2ql,js 2qt,kf,2qt,jq 2qp,1el,2qo,1k8 2s7,1hs,2rv,1i4 2rv,1i4,2rr,1k2 2rr,1k2,2ud,1k2 2r9,36j,2vp,36j 2t4,kg,36r,kg 2vn,1hk,2t9,1hl 2t9,1hl,2s7,1hs 2vc,1fm,2v1,1fc 2ud,1k2,2us,1jn 2us,1jn,301,1jl 2ug,1k2,2ug,1kr 2ug,1kr,2v3,1l3 2v3,1l3,2vp,1l3 2va,kf,2va,jn 2vj,ke,2vi,jm 30g,jk,30f,jc 30e,jc,354,jc 30d,jk,356,jk 30u,1g2,308,1fv 308,1fv,2vc,1fm 30f,1fv,300,1gh 30f,1hg,30r,1ge 30r,1ge,321,1ge 300,1gh,2vm,1he 2vm,1he,2vn,1hk 2vo,1hj,379,1hi 301,1jl,309,1jt 309,1jt,34h,1jt 2vp,1l3,309,1kp 309,1kp,309,1jt 2vp,36j,31m,36d 36q,1fu,327,1g1 327,1g1,30u,1g2 321,1ge,322,1he 31m,36d,336,360 32u,1hi,32q,1gf 32q,1gf,351,1gh 336,360,34b,353 342,jk,342,kd 34i,jh,34h,kg 354,jc,354,jl 351,1gh,352,1hd 34h,1jt,34v,1jj 34v,1jj,35i,1jj 35i,1jj,35s,1js 34j,1js,34i,1kf 34i,1kf,34v,1ks 34v,1ks,35c,1ks 35c,1ks,35m,1km 34b,353,354,33r 354,33r,35d,32k 35d,32k,368,32j 36r,kf,36s,q7 36s,q7,36r,p8 36r,q5,36r,tr 36r,tq,3eo,134 37r,1ff,36q,1fu 35s,1js,37d,1jt 35m,1km,35o,1jn 367,32m,367,37g 37d,1jt,376,1fo 39r,2up,376,2vu 39o,2v4,379,305 379,305,376,2vt 39o,2up,3h6,2ur 39p,2ur,39p,2v6 39p,2v6,3hc,2va 3d6,1gj,3ce,1fi 3ce,1fi,3bu,1fi 3bu,1fi,3br,1im 3ef,1hf,3d6,1gj 3eo,134,3kb,153 3ga,1i3,3ef,1hf 3ie,1if,3ga,1i3 3h5,2uq,3lr,2uq 3hb,2vb,3ls,2va 3lu,1ii,3ie,1if 3j9,2p7,3jb,2os 3jb,2os,3j8,2pd 3jh,2or,3je,2pv 3jg,2os,3jq,2pk 3iu,2pb,3i3,2pa 3i3,2pa,3i3,2pv 3i3,2pv,3ik,2pt 3i3,2pj,3if,2pj 3ir,2pv,3j2,2p7 3j2,2p7,3j2,2q0 3j2,2q0,3j9,2p7 3kb,153,3ql,162 3jq,2pk,3je,2pu 3qc,1i4,3lu,1ii 3ls,2va,3ls,2sp 3ql,162,3vr,15v 424,1es,3qc,1i4 3vr,15v,42c,15h 42c,15h,443,14l 4a1,19q,424,1es 443,14l,45q,137 45q,137,46n,11s 46n,11s,462,154 4b4,th,4b1,178 4b1,178,4b1,19s 4b1,19s,4hk,19t 4b2,19q,4a1,19q 4b3,th,4jl,th 4ce,um,4ci,124 4eu,uk,4ce,uj 4cf,10g,4es,10g 4ci,124,4es,126 4dm,uk,4do,122 4dh,19r,4dh,15e 4dh,15e,4ft,15c 4es,126,4eu,uk 4ft,15c,4g1,19q 4hs,ul,4hr,123 4kk,us,4hq,ut 4hr,123,4kj,123 4hq,10q,4ki,10r 4hg,19s,4m3,19p 4jk,tg,4n8,tf 4ja,ut,4ja,120 4kj,123,4kk,us 4ma,tf,4m8,oo 4n8,tf,4pd,te 4mb,u3,4mb,th 4m3,19p,4mb,u3 #

easy urban level


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

*my wicked level*

-3s,c7,-1n,c9 -21,c8,3e,c4 3d,c5,3g,fi 3g,fi,3k,l9 3k,l9,3n,s3 3l,lf,93,rd 3k,nc,5j,pr 47,ov,52,ps 3v,on,59,qr 44,og,60,p8 7i,qk,4i,qb 49,q4,6t,r5 3n,rf,eq,ri 6l,qb,40,qr 4t,nb,4t,p7 64,o5,9j,rg 4v,ok,61,qm 55,oa,5g,q8 62,p7,4q,qc 76,qt,5t,p5 5s,pt,6o,qu 6b,kq,eg,p9 6c,ks,6j,oj 6o,n8,ct,pu 79,mt,bq,qk 9a,qb,73,ni 76,o7,bd,pq 7q,o8,a0,r4 b4,p2,6i,od 7e,qf,5a,pb cp,qe,7k,pl 8c,n6,ac,pu 82,o3,bq,r5 8f,ol,c7,q9 cr,q5,8d,om ek,q0,95,q1 95,q1,c7,rd 9l,n0,9d,q4 dg,r2,9t,nd 9b,pu,av,oa dc,qf,8o,o8 bo,p0,9m,q4 av,oa,c0,q2 ed,qk,9t,pk b1,r3,c2,pr 8i,ph,co,qh ef,p9,jk,rh eo,rh,pf,rk pe,rk,10e,rl v5,rj,10u,r6 v5,ri,158,p7 un,ri,vk,rb uh,rj,uq,rh 10e,rl,156,qf vq,rk,157,qf vm,rk,159,pm 10f,rm,157,ro 158,pn,158,rr 158,p7,157,pl 17r,p8,17r,rr 17r,p8,1hi,p8 17r,rn,1hm,ro 1g0,p4,1km,nr 1g2,p2,1fi,p8 1hk,p7,1hl,s0 1hj,p6,1kn,ns 1hi,p5,1kh,p3 1hi,p6,1kn,rs 1ho,ro,1km,ru 1kn,p3,1hn,rp 1km,nq,1km,s0 1kn,ns,1vn,ns 1kh,p3,1kn,p3 1ko,ru,1vn,rt 210,ll,1oh,nr 1v4,mh,1q2,nr 1sj,nr,267,j3 1vn,ns,1vo,s2 1vn,nr,269,nq 1vp,rt,26f,ru 267,j4,266,ns 268,np,26a,ru 267,nl,2du,se 26e,rs,2dt,sf 2dt,sf,2m9,si 2es,il,2es,p3 2es,im,2on,ir 2es,p2,2or,p7 2k6,114,2th,1a2 2m9,si,2s8,um 2vc,dr,2p0,g7 2ob,io,2rm,h9 2ob,im,2o5,ir 2o5,ir,2od,il 2om,is,2oq,p6 2on,ir,34q,ir 2p0,jb,2p1,ke 2p0,jt,2pg,jt 2or,p6,34q,p9 2pg,jd,2pg,kg 2pg,kg,2pt,jf 2pt,jf,2q1,ki 2pl,k4,2q0,k4 2qg,jg,2qg,kk 2qg,k4,2r9,k4 2q6,lb,2q3,ok 2q7,lb,2sc,mr 2sc,mr,2q1,oi 2tq,fj,2s2,fm 2rf,g1,2td,h3 2rm,h9,2rn,ip 2r8,jh,2r9,km 2r9,km,2rt,jl 2rt,jl,2s5,km 2rh,ka,2s1,ka 301,14a,2ro,127 2ro,127,2rq,148 2so,fg,2t2,hr 2uo,gg,2ti,h6 2s9,hv,2uc,fr 2ue,fg,2sn,g3 2sa,gd,2tn,hl 2t0,h8,2vm,hs 2t8,i3,2vc,fs 2tr,h8,2ta,i8 2su,id,310,ia 303,fh,2ti,hl 2t3,jl,2tf,kc 2tr,jo,2t5,ks 2u4,ju,2tn,kc 2tn,kc,2tv,kq 2sn,ln,2sm,op 2sn,lk,2ub,lm 2sh,ne,2uj,ne 2sm,op,2ul,oo 2s8,um,36l,uo 2ub,f5,2uu,i3 326,ev,2ue,fe 2up,g6,31u,fl 2tp,i2,2us,gs 30u,hs,2um,hs 2v1,hn,31a,h1 2u8,kh,2u4,jt 2ug,k3,2uf,kr 2uv,kt,2uu,k0 2tv,kq,2u8,kh 2uf,kr,2uv,kt 2va,k0,2v9,l6 2us,op,2vq,lg 2v8,nn,306,nk 35q,ri,2uc,um 33l,dp,2vc,dr 2vh,eg,2vg,fn 30b,f1,30n,g7 31k,f0,2vl,f8 2vg,g2,32a,gg 2vd,hb,305,g8 305,g8,31k,hm 328,gt,304,h3 32a,gg,30g,hd 32k,hl,30i,ht 2ti,hl,313,gs 2vb,js,303,k1 303,k1,303,kg 303,kg,2ve,ki 2ve,ki,2vu,l3 2vq,lg,30c,om 30i,lk,30j,on 30j,lj,32a,n0 32a,n0,30j,oj 369,rn,30f,um 361,rj,2vr,ul 372,146,301,14a 324,eb,30u,g1 31s,h4,32b,ie 31b,h9,32g,fm 32d,hc,319,h9 323,o0,31v,om 323,o0,329,oo 329,oo,32a,o0 32l,o3,32c,ob 32c,ob,32m,on 36f,rs,31a,uj 36l,rp,32a,uk 33n,ip,33l,dp 32g,fm,32n,hc 32s,i8,316,gm 32m,on,32p,oe 32p,oe,32j,o4 32j,o4,331,ok 331,ok,333,o7 333,o7,338,of 338,of,33j,o1 335,un,37c,td 36v,rv,33p,un 36t,rs,334,um 34n,ir,34q,pb 372,s0,34d,un 374,ru,358,uo 35p,rj,375,rt 36j,um,377,ru 377,ru,35u,uq 36j,ul,37e,tf 39d,12s,372,146 35o,ri,378,r2 378,r2,377,rv 37m,rc,37l,up 37m,rd,3ad,rd 37l,t8,3a4,t9 3b5,rb,3d3,ra 3b4,ra,3b2,ut 3b2,ut,3aj,v0 3b2,uv,3b9,ut 3b9,ut,3dm,ut 3d2,rb,3d3,uv 3fm,14e,3cl,12s 3dc,rc,3dc,uu 3de,rb,3fb,rb 3fc,ut,3dj,ut 3fb,rb,3fc,ut 3fs,rd,3fs,u0 3fv,r6,3lb,v1 3fv,r7,3gb,uv 3fs,uc,3fk,uo 3fk,uo,3fs,uu 3fs,uu,3g1,ug 3g1,ug,3fr,ub 3lb,v1,3gd,uu 3oc,14d,3fm,14e 3kg,uf,3m7,uv 3l9,v0,3rr,ut 3p4,us,3sk,ti 3p4,ur,3oq,uu 3v5,100,3oc,14d 3sk,ti,3ro,uu 402,ur,47u,pt 404,ut,47m,uv 47s,pt,47v,m5 47s,ps,47n,v2 #3a,be du,oe ni,r6 15u,of 1j1,nr 252,iv 2fr,ro 2r9,ts 2te,12m 31o,141 3cb,r4 3eh,r2 3dg,12k 3hg,13r 3li,ui 3mn,13v 3oc,un 3qq,tu 3tf,10m 43j,s3


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,24,1j 24,1j,2j,1l 2j,1l,36,1s 36,1s,3m,27 3m,27,48,2q 48,2q,4l,3f 4l,3f,58,4m 58,4m,60,63 60,63,6k,7e 6k,7e,72,88 6b,6r,a6,ds 6p,7n,aq,dv 71,87,9q,dt 72,89,bc,dv 7c,8u,bu,du 7p,9p,ch,dr 84,ak,dk,dt 8h,be,em,du 96,cn,gk,dt 8r,c2,fi,ds 9o,du,iq,dt 9i,dc,hf,du oo,463,dk,4gl ip,du,pn,dv pn,dv,112,e1 117,db,qd,dv 11b,c2,s1,e1 118,cn,r3,dv 11f,b9,sr,e0 2hu,3c8,st,421 11p,9p,ui,e0 11l,af,tq,e1 11t,8d,vt,e1 11q,91,va,e1 11t,8d,12k,6d 13g,7j,13g,5k 13f,7j,12u,6k 13g,7i,140,6m 150,cr,15j,mj 150,ct,166,mo 150,dp,16u,n1 154,fh,17m,nb 158,h0,18i,nk 1a3,o5,159,ih 15a,i2,196,np 1be,ol,15d,jb 1ds,pf,15f,la 1ct,p5,15d,kb 15j,mj,1eo,pp 1eo,pp,15h,m3 19h,1s,1d5,9u 19j,1u,1do,9t 19o,2e,1ei,9u 1a8,3k,1fh,a0 1ar,4s,1g6,9v 1b9,5t,1h3,9v 1bl,6n,1ht,a1 1c0,7f,1ip,9v 1cc,85,1k2,a1 1cl,8p,1ku,a2 1cu,9c,1m5,a3 1d5,9u,1nj,a3 1en,pq,1o1,uj 1sm,9g,1h2,9s 1t5,8k,1jd,a1 1sr,96,1i8,9v 1to,75,1m7,a2 1td,80,1l9,a2 1nj,a2,1sk,a3 1u9,5h,1o7,a2 1u0,6f,1n6,a2 1o1,uj,1v6,124 1uk,4m,1p2,a4 1v9,2n,1qk,a3 1v0,3i,1pu,a3 1vq,1c,1rf,a2 1sj,a4,1vv,r 1vv,r,1s4,a4 1vb,sl,1uq,sp 1uq,sp,1up,t4 1up,t4,1v5,t4 1v5,t4,1v6,ti 1v6,ti,1ur,ti 1vm,sj,1vl,tg 205,sj,1vv,su 1vv,su,204,t9 1v6,122,21p,1gj 1v6,124,22i,1h3 23a,1hl,1vd,13c 1vl,14p,248,1ib 1vr,160,24v,1iq 204,t9,20a,sv 20a,sv,206,sl 20h,sj,20m,t4 20m,t4,20q,sp 20q,sp,20u,t3 20u,t3,211,sh 25f,1j5,205,17m 27f,1kk,20h,19l 20e,191,267,1jo 20q,1b1,28j,1lc 2b4,1n6,216,1d8 29p,1m7,20v,1bv 21b,1e5,2ci,1o5 2e6,1pa,21f,1ev 2f2,1pt,21l,1fr 21p,1gj,2f2,1pt 261,18v,2dj,1gc 28n,-9d,2br,3b 28o,-9b,2ci,39 2d6,3b,291,-85 29a,-6v,2dv,39 2br,re,293,rc 292,rc,28j,ra 28j,ra,288,r6 288,r6,27s,qv 2ei,3a,29m,-5d 29v,-4c,2fb,3a 2a4,-3k,2ft,3a 2ab,-2l,2gf,38 2aj,-1r,2h6,39 2ap,-12,2i7,3a 2au,-7,2j0,3b 2b5,i,2ji,3a 2b9,17,2ki,39 2ov,3a,2bp,2u 2bf,1s,2ln,3c 2bj,2d,2l1,3b 2br,3b,2ov,3a 2m6,qu,2br,re 2br,re,2mc,qh 2cl,rb,2mm,pt 2do,rc,2n1,p6 2es,ra,2n7,op 2fo,r9,2ng,o8 2gq,r6,2np,no 2hl,r4,2o1,n7 2ig,r6,2oe,mb 2t9,39o,2hv,3c8 2hv,3c8,2to,395 2jb,r3,2oq,lg 2k4,r0,2p6,kn 2k9,1vq,2pm,2bc 2it,3c0,2uf,38d 2k2,3bp,2v8,37d 2ku,qt,2pk,js 2lh,qu,2pu,j7 2r4,2br,2l2,21g 2q6,2bh,2kk,20j 2s4,2c7,2le,22a 2lb,3be,304,36g 2nu,ne,2m6,qv 2tf,2cn,2m1,23k 2vo,2dh,2n9,268 2un,2d5,2ml,24q 2mi,3b8,30r,35j 2os,3b,33v,3b 2pu,j6,2nu,nf 32a,2eg,2o2,27r 30v,2e1,2nl,273 33i,2es,2of,28m 2ot,29j,355,2ff 2o0,3at,31i,34q 36t,2g3,2p9,2ae 2pm,2bc,36t,2g3 2ph,3ak,329,340 2qo,3ab,32s,33b 2s6,3a0,33d,32p 342,323,2t9,39o 33v,3b,3cg,3h 3cm,2t,34r,3b 3d1,1t,36m,3c 3cs,2e,35o,3c 36q,2g3,37f,2gd 3h6,2ed,36i,2sh 3d6,1e,37k,3d 3de,o,38i,3f 37f,2gd,37t,2gj 37t,2gj,38g,2gn 38g,2gn,398,2gm 3dn,3,39e,3d 398,2gm,3a1,2gk 3a1,2gk,3ai,2ga 3e4,-1b,3b6,3g 3ds,-m,3ab,3e 3ai,2ga,3ba,2fg 3cg,3h,3ec,-20 3ec,-20,3bq,3h 3f2,2mj,3kk,2vg 3ou,oe,3gg,gv 3gg,gv,3pd,o8 3hf,hp,3q3,o1 3hv,ia,3qo,nn 3id,-3t,3l6,2u 3ie,-3t,3om,8q 3po,8r,3io,-31 3j8,-1p,3qn,8q 3ir,j2,3rk,nh 3rl,8s,3jp,-d 3k5,f,3so,8r 3kg,18,3tn,8s 3l6,2u,3nl,8r 3kt,2c,3up,8s 3jn,js,3s9,n7 3k7,kb,3t4,n0 3kp,kq,3tv,mn 3la,3c,3vk,8s 3lo,4d,40l,8u 3m4,58,41f,8s 3mf,61,42d,8s 3m8,m1,3vu,lv 3mp,6q,43f,8t 44c,8s,3n3,7i 3nl,8r,432,8t 3lg,le,3uo,me 3mt,mo,40o,lp 3ni,n8,41e,lf 3o4,nn,41u,l9 3vl,m5,3ou,oe 46m,jf,3vl,m5 430,8t,49k,8t 49r,8l,45t,8s 4ak,7q,47t,8s 4a9,89,46t,8s 4g3,fc,46l,jf 46l,jf,4g8,er 47k,j1,4ge,e5 4bb,6u,495,8t 4av,7b,48j,8s 489,io,4go,d7 491,ie,4h2,c8 49k,8t,4bb,6u 49q,8q,49r,8l 49s,i1,4hb,b7 4as,hl,4hk,a7 4bq,h5,4hu,9c 4ch,gu,4i8,8d 4de,gh,4ig,7h 4e9,g7,4ir,6f 4f7,fn,4j1,5q 4j3,5n,4g3,fc 4oa,92,4om,95 4om,95,4p8,9f 4p8,9f,4pu,9u 4pu,9u,4qa,ag 4qa,ag,4r6,bu #


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

-ec,jh,-j4,kj -et,4e,-eu,58 -ev,4q,-e6,4i -e6,4i,-e8,59 -e7,4i,-e6,44 -e3,5b,-da,44 -en,62,-el,6l -em,61,-e6,68 -ek,6j,-e9,6b -eq,6s,-ep,7u -ep,7u,-eb,7q -eo,7a,-du,77 -en,6r,-e7,6r -a2,h1,-ec,jh -da,44,-d7,5e -do,4s,-ct,4s -e1,5v,-e0,6g -e0,62,-do,62 -e2,5t,-dp,5q -de,5r,-dk,6c -df,5s,-db,6b -e0,6g,-dk,6c -db,6b,-dh,64 -da,5o,-d4,6h -d4,6h,-cj,5v -dc,5n,-co,6a -dp,6v,-dp,7s -dn,6v,-df,7t -df,7t,-df,70 -cu,70,-cv,7t -cu,7r,-ca,7g -ct,6v,-cf,7f -56,44,-9v,51 -83,fs,-a2,h0 -8i,gj,-a2,h1 -39,gj,-8j,gi -6l,gg,-85,ft -2o,du,-6q,en -6n,gf,-6i,gg -3o,3t,-58,43 -2n,2k,-36,3g -36,3g,-3b,3n -3b,3n,-3o,3t 3q,gk,-38,gl -1j,-5e,-2j,-5c -2j,-5c,-2o,-4i -1m,-59,-h,-59 -2o,-4i,-29,-4f -29,-4f,-27,-44 -27,-44,-2v,-3m -1h,1i,-1q,1m -1q,1m,-26,1u -26,1u,-2h,2a -2h,2a,-2n,2k l,e0,-2o,du -10,-57,-12,-3s -i,-3v,-4,-57 -4,-57,-1,-41 -c,-4e,3,-4c -1e,-2q,-j,-3g k,-2r,-1e,-2q -1f,-2t,-u,-2e -1i,1i,1i,1i 7,-53,7,-40 9,-54,1k,-54 1k,-54,1h,-4k 1h,-4k,q,-4k q,-4k,10,-3o 5,-42,5,-3s j,-2t,7,-3d i,-2u,2,-29 1h,1h,1o,1j 54,fa,l,e0 24,-56,4g,-56 3c,-57,31,-3r 1o,1j,1t,1m 1t,1m,20,1t 20,1t,22,27 22,27,26,4o 23,3e,3u,4p 9c,4r,3n,4r 6p,gk,3q,gk 6m,gl,d4,go 9i,gl,7d,fs 9c,4q,fj,4r d4,4q,k4,2r d3,gm,f6,hb k4,2r,fj,4q f5,ha,gj,i1 gf,hv,hj,id ig,ig,jd,if hh,ib,ih,ih ka,i7,ki,i4 k0,ib,kb,i6 jc,if,k2,ib pc,i4,l2,hj l2,hj,kt,hr ks,ht,kg,i4 ks,hq,kp,hu sj,hs,r7,he r9,he,sc,hv ue,i2,sa,hv sc,hv,si,hs si,hs,sp,hu uj,7m,126,7m 13j,ia,ue,i2 126,7m,1bu,7j 1av,jq,167,ie 169,ie,15q,i7 1fl,jm,1av,jq 1bu,7j,1g1,6g 1br,7i,1c7,7f 1fv,6g,1k4,5a 1nl,ik,1fl,jm 1i4,5s,1kh,4l 1kh,4l,1k2,5b 1mt,3c,1mt,9a 1mt,3d,1ui,3f 1nh,40,1oh,3v 1mt,9a,20g,9a 1sr,gm,1nk,im 215,41,1rc,87 1ui,3f,1vn,35 20r,7g,259,b4 25v,f4,222,e0 222,e0,26q,gf 259,b4,2ca,b5 29k,g7,25v,f4 24p,f3,269,fi 26l,fl,25d,fc 27m,g9,265,fq 26d,fi,28d,g0 2eg,ft,26q,gh 28d,g0,26u,g1 26g,fn,27c,g8 2bk,b4,2f2,9o 2ca,b4,2e0,b5 2e0,b5,2jk,b9 2fg,a4,2hs,b6 2i4,fl,2eg,ft 2rr,br,2i4,fl 2jg,b8,2of,ba #-ib,jg -i6,jg -i6,jg -ia,jg -ib,jn -i8,jp -i8,jp -i5,jm 6r,3q 91,fu f0,gn nc,1a 105,hk 1de,j6 1q7,gn 1uu,2t 2g2,92 2m4,dg


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

i think i messed up the stars ill change it later on


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,7b,1i 7b,1i,9e,1i 98,1j,a6,1f a5,1f,c6,10 c6,10,dg,c bt,12,cf,s dg,c,ee,-e db,f,dm,7 f8,-1f,ft,-33 fe,-1s,f1,-16 ee,-e,f8,-1f fs,-33,hm,-3d hm,-3d,i8,-3d i8,-3d,j1,-33 j1,-33,jj,-2o jj,-2o,k3,-28 k3,-28,kg,-18 kg,-12,ko,-i ke,-1b,l0,0 l0,0,lf,n lf,n,ma,1l ma,1l,n1,25 n1,25,o2,2o o2,2o,pd,3a pd,3a,qg,3l qg,3l,ro,40 ro,40,t0,4a t0,4a,uh,4l u9,4k,vg,4r vg,4r,10q,50 10q,50,123,52 123,52,13i,52 13i,52,1ah,56 1ah,56,1bh,54 1bh,54,1cn,4v 1cn,4v,1dm,4o 1dm,4o,1ed,4e 1ed,4e,1f7,3t 1g2,35,1gl,2d 1f7,3t,1g2,35 1gv,1q,1h8,14 1h8,14,1jp,t 1gl,2d,1gv,1q 1mt,-19,1kr,-18 1kr,-18,1jq,t 1mt,-1a,1p0,-12 1p0,-12,1q5,-i 1q5,-i,1r1,b 1r1,b,1rf,v 1rf,v,1sf,2l 1sf,2l,1t8,3i 1t8,3i,1u8,4i 1u8,4i,1ve,58 1ve,58,20l,5o 20l,5o,21p,63 21p,63,233,6h 233,6h,24o,6s 26b,74,24l,6s 26c,74,28n,77 28n,77,2ab,73 2ab,73,2bj,6p 2bj,6p,2cs,67 2cs,67,2dm,5h 2dm,5h,2eg,4f 2eg,4f,2eq,3p 2eq,3p,2fa,3p 2fa,3p,2gl,6q 2gk,6o,2jh,6s 2jh,6s,2l1,36 2l1,34,2lb,2q 2lb,2q,2ls,2o 2ls,2o,2mj,2q 2mj,2q,2n4,33 2n4,33,2ne,3f 2ne,3f,2np,41 2np,41,2o5,4h 2o5,4h,2oq,58 2oo,58,2pc,5r 2pc,5r,2qb,6h 2qb,6h,2r1,6r 2r1,6r,2sj,7a 2sg,79,2tr,7k 2tr,7k,2uv,7p 346,86,2uo,7p 375,8c,33v,86 395,8c,375,8c 3b6,82,3a2,8a 3a2,8a,395,8c 3b5,82,3c7,7n 3c7,7n,3d6,75 3d6,75,3e4,6b 3e4,6b,3ev,57 3ev,57,3fi,56 3fi,56,3fr,80 3fr,80,3l2,80 3l0,80,3m6,7c 3m6,7c,3mr,6n 3mr,6n,3ni,5k 3ni,5i,3of,4q 3of,4q,3pi,4o 3pi,4o,3qo,5a 3qo,5a,3ri,66 3ri,66,3sd,6u 3sd,6u,3u2,7v 3u2,7v,3vg,8l 3vc,8j,411,9c 411,9c,41m,9g 41m,9g,42s,9l 42s,9l,43i,9o 43g,9o,49q,9m 49q,9n,4at,9j 4at,9j,4bk,9e 4bk,9e,4c8,96 4c8,96,4cs,8r 4e0,6q,4e3,63 4e3,63,4f9,63 4dc,87,4do,7j 4do,7j,4e0,6q 4cs,8q,4dc,87 4f9,63,4fm,2r 4fm,2r,4gb,2r 4gb,2r,4k8,b4 #


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's my course.. you gotta keep the speed up on this one... big doubles, step ups and the like...

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,7b,1i 7b,1i,9e,1i 98,1j,a6,1f a5,1f,c6,10 c6,10,dg,c bt,12,cf,s dg,c,ee,-e db,f,dm,7 f8,-1f,ft,-33 fe,-1s,f1,-16 ee,-e,f8,-1f fu,-34,j0,-33 j1,-33,jj,-2o jj,-2o,k3,-28 k3,-28,kg,-18 kg,-12,ko,-i ke,-1b,l0,0 l0,0,lf,n lf,n,ma,1l ma,1l,n1,25 n1,25,o2,2o o2,2o,pd,3a pd,3a,qg,3l qg,3l,ro,40 ro,40,t0,4a t0,4a,uh,4l u9,4k,vg,4r vg,4r,10q,50 10q,50,123,52 123,52,13i,52 13i,52,1ah,56 1ah,56,1bh,54 1bh,54,1cn,4v 1cn,4v,1dm,4o 1dm,4o,1ed,4e 1ed,4e,1f7,3t 1g2,35,1gl,2d 1f7,3t,1g2,35 1gv,1q,1h8,14 1h8,14,1jp,t 1gl,2d,1gv,1q 1mt,-19,1kr,-18 1kr,-18,1jq,t 1mt,-1a,1p0,-12 1p0,-12,1q5,-i 1q5,-i,1r1,b 1r1,b,1rf,v 1rf,v,1sf,2l 1sf,2l,1t8,3i 1t8,3i,1u8,4i 1u8,4i,1ve,58 1ve,58,20l,5o 20l,5o,21p,63 21p,63,233,6h 233,6h,24o,6s 26b,74,24l,6s 26c,74,28n,77 28n,77,2ab,73 2ab,73,2bj,6p 2bj,6p,2cs,67 2cs,67,2dm,5h 2dm,5h,2eg,4f 2eg,4f,2eq,3p 2eq,3p,2fa,3p 2fa,3p,2gl,6q 2gk,6o,2jh,6s 2ld,2p,2jg,2t 2jg,2t,2ji,6t 2lb,2q,2ls,2o 2ls,2o,2mj,2q 2mj,2q,2n4,33 2n4,33,2ne,3f 2ne,3f,2np,41 2np,41,2o5,4h 2o5,4h,2oq,58 2oq,58,2pe,5s 2pc,5r,2qb,6h 2qb,6h,2r1,6r 2r1,6r,2sj,7a 2sg,79,2tr,7k 2tr,7k,2uv,7p 346,86,2uo,7p 375,8c,33v,86 395,8c,375,8c 3b6,82,3a2,8a 3a2,8a,395,8c 3b4,83,3c4,7n 3c4,7n,3cu,78 3cu,78,3ds,6f 3ds,6f,3eg,5m 3eg,5m,3er,54 3er,54,3f4,4h 3f4,4h,3g0,4g 3g0,4g,3ft,7u 3ft,7r,3je,7t 3jd,80,3k9,4c 3k9,4c,3lu,4c 3lu,4c,3m9,4f 3m9,4f,3mp,4o 3mp,4o,3n8,54 3n8,54,3nq,5l 3nq,5l,3oe,69 3ob,67,3qi,7v 3qi,7v,3qu,84 3qu,84,3rh,8b 3rh,8b,3s9,8j 3s9,8j,3t7,8p 3t7,8p,411,9c 411,9c,41m,9g 41m,9g,42s,9l 42s,9l,43i,9o 43g,9o,49q,9m 49q,9n,4at,9j 4at,9j,4bk,9e 4bk,9e,4c8,96 4c8,96,4cs,8r 4e0,6q,4e3,63 4e3,63,4f9,63 4dc,87,4do,7j 4do,7j,4e0,6q 4cs,8q,4dc,87 4f8,63,4ga,63 4ga,63,4mg,ac #hl,-8e 1lm,-77 2jt,-33 3j0,-23 4e3,2q 4e0,3d 4ed,2f 4em,1t 4ev,1m


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,7b,1i 7b,1i,9e,1i 98,1j,a6,1f a5,1f,c6,10 c6,10,dg,c bt,12,cf,s dg,c,ee,-e db,f,dm,7 f8,-1f,ft,-33 fe,-1s,f1,-16 ee,-e,f8,-1f fu,-34,j0,-33 j1,-33,jj,-2o jj,-2o,k3,-28 k3,-28,kg,-18 kg,-12,ko,-i ke,-1b,l0,0 l0,0,lf,n lf,n,ma,1l ma,1l,n1,25 n1,25,o2,2o o2,2o,pd,3a pd,3a,qg,3l qg,3l,ro,40 ro,40,t0,4a t0,4a,uh,4l u9,4k,vg,4r vg,4r,10q,50 10q,50,123,52 123,52,13i,52 13i,52,1ah,56 1ah,56,1bh,54 1bh,54,1cn,4v 1cn,4v,1dm,4o 1dm,4o,1ed,4e 1ed,4e,1f7,3t 1g2,35,1gl,2d 1f7,3t,1g2,35 1gv,1q,1h8,14 1h8,14,1jp,t 1gl,2d,1gv,1q 1mt,-19,1kr,-18 1kr,-18,1jq,t 1mt,-1a,1p0,-12 1p0,-12,1q5,-i 1q5,-i,1r1,b 1r1,b,1rf,v 1rf,v,1sf,2l 1sf,2l,1t8,3i 1t8,3i,1u8,4i 1u8,4i,1ve,58 1ve,58,20l,5o 20l,5o,21p,63 21p,63,233,6h 233,6h,24o,6s 26b,74,24l,6s 26c,74,28n,77 28n,77,2ab,73 2ab,73,2bj,6p 2bj,6p,2cs,67 2cs,67,2dm,5h 2dm,5h,2eg,4f 2eg,4f,2eq,3p 2eq,3p,2fa,3p 2fa,3p,2gl,6q 2gk,6o,2jh,6s 2ld,2p,2jg,2t 2jg,2t,2ji,6t 2lb,2q,2ls,2o 2ls,2o,2mj,2q 2mj,2q,2n4,33 2n4,33,2ne,3f 2ne,3f,2np,41 2np,41,2o5,4h 2o5,4h,2oq,58 2oq,58,2pe,5s 2pc,5r,2qb,6h 2qb,6h,2r1,6r 2r1,6r,2sj,7a 2sg,79,2tr,7k 2tr,7k,2uv,7p 346,86,2uo,7p 375,8c,33v,86 395,8c,375,8c 3b6,82,3a2,8a 3a2,8a,395,8c 3b4,83,3c4,7n 3c4,7n,3cu,78 3cu,78,3ds,6f 3ds,6f,3eg,5m 3eg,5m,3er,54 3er,54,3f4,4h 3f4,4h,3g0,4g 3g0,4g,3ft,7u 3ft,7r,3je,7t 3jd,80,3k9,4c 3k9,4c,3lu,4c 3lu,4c,3m9,4f 3m9,4f,3mp,4o 3mp,4o,3n8,54 3n8,54,3nq,5l 3nq,5l,3oe,69 3ob,67,3qi,7v 3qi,7v,3qu,84 3qu,84,3rh,8b 3rh,8b,3s9,8j 3s9,8j,3t7,8p 3t7,8p,411,9c 411,9c,41m,9g 41m,9g,42s,9l 42s,9l,43i,9o 43g,9o,49q,9m 49q,9n,4at,9j 4at,9j,4bk,9e 4bk,9e,4c8,96 4c8,96,4cs,8r 4e0,6q,4e3,63 4e3,63,4f9,63 4dc,87,4do,7j 4do,7j,4e0,6q 4cs,8q,4dc,87 4f8,63,4ga,63 4ga,63,4mg,ac #hl,-8e 1lm,-77 2jt,-33 3j0,-23 4e3,2q 4e0,3d 4ed,2f 4em,1t 4ev,1m


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

-3k,1h,-51,12 -1i,1j,-3k,1h 1f,2q,-1j,1i 57,40,1f,2q 57,40,9s,51 57,40,59,4k 7h,1l1,73,1gg 8n,1kh,7o,1l0 7l,1l0,76,1l2 9t,1ku,8n,1kh 9s,51,ef,5k b6,1kf,9t,1ku g3,1ks,ce,1ks ce,1ks,b6,1kf ef,5k,i1,4r hd,1kk,g3,1ks i1,4r,k2,3i jl,1kn,ig,1ks ig,1ks,hd,1kk k2,3i,m5,1n l9,1l1,jl,1kn m7,1l0,l9,1l1 m4,1m,n5,6 n5,6,n3,1v n8,9,o6,1v mi,12,nm,15 m5,1n,qm,2b nv,1k7,m7,1l0 qf,1ii,nv,1k7 u2,1ef,qf,1ii qm,2b,15p,4b va,k,v2,34 u2,1eg,u0,1id 143,3g,va,k vh,1ea,vb,1id 10a,1fv,vn,1ep vn,1ep,ve,1e8 115,1h1,10a,1fv vb,1id,15s,1ip 11k,1hh,115,1h1 11j,1hh,127,1ht 127,1ht,135,1i9 135,1i9,13r,1if 13r,1if,14v,1il 15l,3q,14p,3p 14p,3p,14b,3l 14b,3l,13v,3g 142,3e,14t,3n 14t,3n,15g,3o 14v,1il,15u,1im 15p,4b,15p,61 15n,4c,1ap,3a 19o,33,16i,3q 16i,3q,15l,3q 15p,61,18j,5t 17a,1ij,15n,1im 17b,47,179,5v 182,3p,17u,5v 176,5r,17u,48 179,4a,17s,5j 18j,5t,1cv,70 191,1i6,17a,1ij 1a9,2o,19j,34 1aq,1gc,191,1i6 1bo,1i,1b4,26 1al,3a,1c8,1n 1b4,26,1a9,2o 1bd,2f,1b4,6i 1b9,32,1bm,59 1b6,6d,1bt,38 1c1,26,1bk,6m 1ch,1e5,1aq,1gc 1c8,1n,1cb,j 1cb,j,1bo,1i 1c1,28,1c1,1q 1cv,70,1gg,75 1e6,1cn,1ch,1e5 1ff,1bs,1e6,1cn 1fs,74,1ft,44 1ft,44,1hd,5n 1gf,1bl,1fa,1bt 1gq,1bm,1g9,1bl 1hd,5n,1i5,68 1i9,1bj,1gp,1bl 1i5,68,1ik,6e 1id,6b,1j8,6m 1j8,6m,1k7,70 1jg,1bs,1i9,1bj 1kd,1b7,1i2,1bj 1kf,1av,1i4,1bk 1ko,1c8,1jg,1bs 1k7,70,1lc,77 1ln,1ct,1kd,1b7 1lo,1ct,1kf,1av 1lk,1cq,1ko,1c8 1lc,77,1mi,76 1mi,76,1ni,71 1mr,1eb,1lk,1cq 1ni,71,1p3,6c 1oa,1fi,1mr,1eb 1p3,6c,1pu,5j 1qm,1gb,1pm,1g6 1pm,1g6,1oa,1fi 1rc,3s,1ps,5l 1t0,1gc,1qm,1gb 1rc,3r,24v,68 1uv,1g3,1t0,1gc 232,1ep,1uv,1g3 26h,1d1,232,1ep 24u,6a,24u,89 24u,69,27g,7o 24u,89,27c,7p 27g,7o,2db,b5 28n,1e5,27p,1d3 27p,1d3,26s,1e8 26s,1e8,26h,1d1 2ac,1e0,29b,1d8 29b,1d8,28n,1e5 2ba,1d6,2ac,1e0 2bm,1e3,2ba,1d6 2cg,1de,2c2,1e0 2db,b5,2e1,bd 2e1,bd,2em,bf 2er,1e0,2ds,1d8 2ds,1d8,2di,1e2 2di,1e2,2cj,1d4 2el,bf,2fv,bf 2fr,1d4,2er,1e0 2fv,bf,2ho,b8 2n6,bj,2g5,be 2hj,1e8,2gu,1d7 2gu,1d7,2gg,1dv 2gg,1dv,2fr,1d4 2ho,b8,2jn,af 2hu,1da,2hj,1e8 2it,1db,2ig,1e5 2ia,1ds,2hu,1da 2jn,af,2lu,8o 2kv,1du,2k2,1dd 2k2,1dd,2js,1e3 2js,1e3,2it,1db 2m7,1e2,2lg,1dc 2lg,1dc,2kv,1du 2lu,8o,2n7,7f 2n7,7f,2n6,bj 2nn,1dg,2ma,1cq 2m8,1cs,2m7,1dv 2m7,1dv,2qa,1e3 2q0,1dv,2nn,1dg 2rl,1e3,2q0,1dv 2sd,1e4,2rl,1e3 2v7,1dr,2te,1e5 2te,1e5,2sd,1e4 2ts,e5,30j,bk 2tr,e6,3b3,ht 311,1dd,2v7,1dr 30j,bk,34l,f4 34n,1bj,329,1cu 329,1cu,311,1dd 34l,f4,364,g3 38r,191,34n,1bj 364,g3,384,gv 384,gv,3a0,hi 3dr,164,38s,191 3b3,ht,3m1,j4 3dn,164,3dj,18e 3dj,18e,3f0,17s 3f0,17s,3fa,18d 3fo,18b,3h3,17l 3fo,18b,3fd,17j 3fd,17j,3f9,18g 3h3,17l,3hu,18g 3hu,18g,3j0,17s 3jj,15g,3it,159 3it,159,3ii,153 3ii,153,3il,15k 3lq,15o,3j6,15l 3j6,15l,3j5,185 3j4,15k,3ip,15k 3j7,187,3k9,15n 3ju,188,3j0,188 3j0,188,3iv,17s 3jt,is,3me,in 3ka,it,3mb,iq 3jl,15g,3kg,15l 3kg,15l,3l2,15p 3rh,18d,3ju,188 3me,in,3m0,j5 3m2,kn,3me,in 3m1,j4,3m5,m5 3mb,ir,3m2,k8 3m1,j8,3m7,je 3m7,je,3m0,jf 3m5,js,3na,m2 3m5,jr,3nf,m4 3m5,m5,3mv,m3 3qq,15t,3lq,15o 3mc,j6,3nu,m2 3mb,j0,3o5,m6 3mv,m3,40s,me 3p8,15s,3q9,18c 3qa,18d,3qb,15t 3s9,178,3s0,16m 3s0,16m,3rh,16l 3rh,16l,3rh,18c 3t4,17s,3s9,178 3rh,18c,3u7,18e 3vm,18b,3ua,187 3ua,187,3t4,17s 3u7,18e,3v0,18d 41i,189,3vm,18b 40r,md,42p,nj 42g,184,41i,189 42p,nj,4at,t2 43l,17q,42g,184 477,16p,43l,17q 473,16q,470,180 470,180,47g,17h 47g,17h,47o,181 47o,181,48a,17h 48a,17h,48m,184 48m,184,497,17h 497,17h,49c,182 49c,182,49t,17g 4bc,p2,49n,o8 4at,t2,4bv,to 4co,15k,4a0,15f 4a0,15f,49u,17u 49u,17u,4ag,15f 49t,17g,4a0,180 4db,pt,4bc,p2 4bv,to,4dj,ug 4h9,q3,4db,pt 4dj,ug,4fk,uu 4i0,15t,4co,15k 4fk,uu,4he,uq 4kf,vj,4fe,ut 4k4,pm,4h9,q3 4he,uq,4kf,tt 4js,15e,4i0,15r 4nh,pq,4k4,pm 4lt,149,4js,15e 4kf,tt,4kf,vj 4n9,12d,4lt,149 4p9,qu,4nh,pq 4o6,102,4n9,12d 4p8,qv,4o6,102 #7q,1k0 8d,1ju 8n,1jr 9c,1ju 9j,1k4 a4,1k6 am,1k1 av,1k1 bl,1jv bv,1kb ch,1k8 d0,1kd df,1ke ec,1ka f5,1kg fm,1k9 g1,1ke gn,1kb gt,1k9 4ld,st 




Ultra flow and a step up, watch out at the end of the first top level you have to turn around after a fast drop. The ceiling will start to show up above and you know there will be a turn around.


----------



## nelo (Mar 25, 2007)

not finished but heres one

-118,27d,-1bd,1v0 -me,2es,-118,27d -en,2kj,-me,2es -4p,2s3,-en,2kj 6b,32k,-4p,2s3 -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,24,1m 24,1m,30,29 30,29,3h,2r 3h,2r,3q,34 3q,34,48,3h 48,3h,4q,3s 41,71,47,76 47,76,4i,7a 4i,7a,4o,78 4q,3s,5k,48 5k,48,6m,4e 4o,78,4t,73 4v,74,57,78 57,78,5h,7a 5h,7a,5p,78 5s,77,61,72 61,72,68,75 6m,4e,85,4e 7j,4f,7j,7d 7j,4d,8l,59 8m,4e,7i,56 7j,5o,8o,6h 68,75,6h,7a 6h,7a,6r,79 6r,79,70,77 70,77,75,74 75,74,7e,78 7e,78,7r,7d 8o,5o,7i,6j hv,389,6b,32k 85,4e,dl,4h 8o,4e,8n,78 7r,7d,82,7b 82,7b,8b,76 8d,74,8l,76 8l,76,96,79 96,79,9m,77 9m,77,a2,7c a2,7c,al,7b al,7b,ao,76 ao,76,b4,7b bc,4g,bd,7g be,4m,cj,5g bb,5h,ck,4m be,6r,ck,61 b9,5t,ci,6s b4,7b,bk,7g bn,7f,bt,7b bt,7b,c1,77 c1,77,cb,7b cb,7b,ct,7j cm,4i,cl,7d dh,4h,j7,4k ct,7j,d3,7h d3,7h,da,7d da,7d,de,7a de,7a,dm,7b dm,7b,ea,7h ff,4h,fe,7h fg,5g,h1,50 fg,4n,gt,5i fc,60,h1,73 ea,7h,eg,7f eg,7f,em,7c em,7c,eq,79 eq,79,f6,7d f6,7d,fh,7g fh,7g,fn,7f h2,4i,h0,7h gv,60,ff,7a fn,7f,fv,7b fv,7b,g6,78 g6,78,gf,7c gf,7c,gk,7f gk,7f,gs,7g gs,7g,h6,7f h6,7f,hb,7f hb,7f,hn,7h hn,7h,hs,7g hs,7g,i2,7b i2,7b,ib,7d ic,7e,ij,7j ij,7j,iq,7j qo,3bc,hv,389 j6,4k,o9,4m jv,4m,k1,7p li,4t,k0,5n jv,4v,lg,5k k0,66,lh,76 iq,7j,j0,7f j0,7f,j5,7c j5,7c,jc,7f jc,7f,jo,7j jo,7j,k1,7j k1,7j,k8,7o lh,4m,li,7n lg,66,k1,76 k8,7o,kk,7k kk,7k,kq,7i kq,7i,ku,7e ku,7e,l5,7h l8,7k,ll,7n ll,7n,lt,7m lt,7m,m2,7j m2,7j,mb,7j mb,7j,mi,7o mi,7o,mv,7n mv,7n,n6,7j n6,7j,nb,7l nb,7l,nj,7p o6,4m,uu,4q nj,7p,o1,7n o1,7n,o7,7l o7,7l,oc,7n of,7o,ou,7q ou,7q,p6,7t q6,4n,q9,7m q9,5r,rl,4r q5,4o,rm,5s pl,7t,q6,7o q6,7o,qa,7l qa,7l,qi,7o q8,7h,ro,6g q9,6f,rr,7j p6,7t,pl,7t rn,4r,rs,7k rj,7r,rq,7n rq,7n,rv,7p ql,7r,ra,7t rb,7t,rj,7r s3,7r,sh,7u 148,3cr,qo,3bc su,7s,t8,7m tb,7o,u2,82 sh,7u,su,7s uu,4p,vl,55 vl,55,105,5m 105,5m,10u,6e 10u,6e,123,7i 123,7i,13k,8m 143,2m,13j,2f 143,2t,13q,2t 142,34,13l,3b 13i,8k,157,9s 149,2k,149,3d 14e,3d,14d,2h 14d,2h,148,2i 14d,25,14d,2h 14d,23,14r,1o 14r,1o,16e,1n 14v,1v,14p,27 14p,27,14p,2e 149,3d,14e,3d 14e,3c,14e,3s 14e,3r,14e,46 14t,46,14k,49 14k,49,14k,4i 14e,43,1b7,47 143,5c,1al,5d 14a,5c,14a,4v 14l,4f,14m,4p 14m,4p,14u,4t 14u,4t,15m,4t 142,4v,1dm,4v 159,4o,171,4k 157,9s,16t,b1 17s,3d2,148,3cr 162,1n,162,13 162,13,15t,12 15t,u,16m,t 16i,12,16j,1l 168,q,16d,o 16d,o,166,k 164,h,16d,d 16e,c,166,a 16j,1l,18t,1m 14p,2e,15p,2d 15p,2d,15o,20 15o,20,14u,22 18f,23,170,25 15n,4m,15n,4e 15n,4e,15d,45 178,45,16u,4b 16u,4b,16u,4j 16u,4j,172,4p 154,4e,160,4a 160,4a,16p,4e 15t,52,15t,5b 15l,4t,15n,4m 172,4p,17a,4t 16t,b1,19e,co 173,24,173,2g 173,2g,18g,2g 18g,2g,18f,23 182,4m,181,4c 181,4c,17r,46 16f,4l,17e,4k 16l,4f,17i,4e 17r,4i,18j,4h 18j,4h,18s,4b 17f,51,17g,5a 17a,4t,182,4t 182,4t,182,4m 181,4p,18u,4l 1i6,3cp,17s,3d2 18r,1l,1b1,1m 19h,23,19i,2f 19i,2f,1am,2f 19j,21,1an,22 19f,47,193,4b 193,4b,193,4l 193,4l,197,4q 1a4,4n,1a4,4g 1a4,4g,1a2,47 18s,4b,19l,4f 18s,52,18u,5b 197,4q,19j,4t 19j,4t,1a0,4v 1a0,4v,1a4,4n 19e,co,1d9,f7 1an,22,1ao,2h 1av,1m,1e3,1m 1ap,47,1dv,47 1ac,52,1ae,5a 1ah,5c,1ef,5e 1a7,4n,18p,4n 1d9,f7,1g4,gr 1g4,gr,1hv,hf 1hv,hf,1jk,hj 1vn,3aa,1i6,3cp 1jk,hj,1lq,hm 1lq,hm,1na,hd 1na,hd,1o4,gt 1o4,gt,1p2,g4 1p2,g4,1pt,f3 1pt,f3,1ql,dr 1ql,dr,1ra,cj 1r8,ck,1r9,hi 1r9,hk,20b,hk 1rp,hh,1s3,g8 1s3,g8,1sb,hc 1sn,hi,1t1,g5 1t1,g5,1td,hd 1tq,hh,1u3,gc 1u3,gc,1ug,hc 1us,hh,1v4,g5 1v4,g5,1vl,hc 29q,37u,1vm,3aa 202,hh,208,g5 208,g5,20j,he 20u,hh,211,g2 211,g2,21k,hg 204,hj,21s,hl 21s,hl,21s,ct 21s,ct,228,da 228,da,23j,f7 23j,f7,24k,gb 24k,gb,26d,hl 26d,hl,27m,in 27j,il,29n,ke 29n,ke,2bh,lv 2k8,331,29q,37u 2bh,lv,2d0,mo 2d0,mo,2ff,n2 2ff,n2,2fs,n0 2fs,n0,2g4,n4 2g4,n4,2g9,n2 2g9,n2,2gg,n4 2gg,n4,2gr,n5 2gr,n5,2h3,n3 2h2,n2,2hd,n8 2hd,n8,2hh,n4 2hh,n4,2hp,n5 2hp,n5,2ht,n9 2ht,n9,2ia,n5 2ia,n5,2if,n7 2ij,n8,2ir,n5 2ih,n8,2ip,n7 2in,n7,2j1,n2 2j1,n2,2jb,na 2jb,na,2jh,n8 2jh,n8,2jo,n7 2jo,n7,2k2,nc 2k2,nc,2kc,nb 2v7,2rs,2k8,331 2kc,nb,2kj,n9 2kj,n9,2kq,n7 2kq,n7,2l1,nb 2l1,nb,2la,n8 2la,n8,2lk,n6 2lk,n6,2m3,na 2m3,na,2mv,n2 2mv,n2,2n5,n6 2n5,n6,2ne,n9 2ne,n9,2qk,n9 2oh,is,2oi,ja 2oh,is,2os,iv 2os,iv,2ou,j7 2ou,j7,2oh,ja 2qa,io,2qk,j5 2pd,ka,33o,kb 2p3,j8,2pf,j9 2pf,j9,2pd,ip 2pd,ip,2p3,iq 2p3,iq,2p5,j6 2qa,j8,2qa,io 2pi,ka,2po,kq 2po,kq,2pt,kb 2qc,n8,34a,n9 2qk,j5,2ql,in 2ql,in,2qp,j5 2r3,j5,2qv,in 2qv,in,2qj,in 2ra,im,2ra,j3 2r3,il,2rk,il 2qp,j5,2r3,j5 2qm,kb,2qq,ko 2qq,ko,2r2,kb 2s5,kb,2sa,kq 2s7,ik,2s8,j3 2s6,il,2sk,ik 2sl,j1,2sp,ih 2t1,ig,2tf,ih 2sq,ih,2ss,j1 2ss,j1,2su,id 2t8,ii,2t9,j1 2tj,if,2tj,iu 2s9,ir,2sj,ir 2s9,j1,2sl,j1 2sa,kq,2sh,ka 2te,kc,2tk,kn 2tk,kn,2u1,ka 2so,n8,2st,n2 2st,n2,2uo,n1 2th,ig,2tv,ig 2ti,io,2tr,io 2u5,if,2uj,id 2uj,id,2uk,im 2u7,if,2u8,j1 2u8,ij,2un,j1 2u7,ik,2ul,im 2tg,iu,2u2,iv 2v1,kc,2v8,kn 2v8,kn,2vi,ka 2uo,n1,2v0,n7 38q,2kl,2v7,2rs 317,ka,31a,kl 31a,kl,31j,ka 327,kd,32h,kr 32h,kr,32n,kc 33l,kb,36n,kc 346,n8,36r,na 371,kl,37l,kk 376,kk,377,l3 37l,kk,37m,l5 37t,kj,380,l2 37l,kq,381,kq 38b,kj,38d,l2 38b,km,38n,kj 38f,ku,38m,kr 38e,l4,38q,l4 39c,kh,39c,l3 39b,kj,39n,ki 39d,kq,39m,kr 39d,l5,39o,l4 39o,l4,39u,kf 39u,kf,3a3,l2 3ht,2cv,38q,2kl 3aa,kb,3a5,l3 3af,kf,3af,l5 3ag,kg,3an,kg 3an,kg,3ar,kl 3ar,kl,3ar,kt 3ar,kt,3ah,l5 3aj,tv,3aj,tj 3aj,tj,3b6,ti 3bg,tj,3bi,ua 3bp,tj,3br,ub 3ac,ua,3b2,ua 3b2,ua,3b1,u0 3b1,u0,3aj,tv 3c3,tj,3br,u0 3ca,ti,3cd,u9 3cc,tl,3cn,th 3d6,te,3d6,u0 3br,u0,3c8,ub 3ce,tu,3cn,tu 3cc,ub,3co,ua 3d7,uf,3d4,ub 3ea,11b,3ki,17b 3ra,24d,3ht,2cv 3ki,17b,3qh,1d8 3qh,1d8,3rl,1e7 431,1td,3ra,24d 3rj,1e5,3sc,1em 3sc,1em,3th,1f3 3tk,18r,3tl,17v 3tl,17v,3va,17p 3tj,19k,3v1,19j 3v0,18r,3tk,18r 3th,1f3,3v1,1fb 3vk,17q,3vf,19f 3v1,19j,3v0,18r 3vf,19f,40e,19f 3v1,1fb,40a,1fc 40t,183,40q,19h 40s,181,41q,17r 41p,19h,40q,19k 40c,1f8,40h,1f0 40l,1f2,40u,1f7 40u,1f7,418,1f6 418,1f6,41e,1f4 41e,1f4,41h,1f0 41h,1f0,41v,1f5 41q,17r,41p,19h 42d,181,42n,19n 434,18k,43m,19j 42n,19n,434,18k 41v,1f5,423,1f9 427,1f7,42h,1f2 426,1f9,42f,1f6 42f,1f6,42u,1ev 42u,1ev,437,1f6 4bj,1lr,431,1td 43m,19j,440,17m 44m,17i,44p,192 438,1f7,43p,1f5 43p,1f5,43v,1f2 43v,1f2,447,1et 447,1et,44i,1f4 44k,1f6,44u,1f0 452,1es,456,1eo 456,1eo,45d,1ek 45d,1ek,45l,1ef 45l,1ef,45v,1e9 45v,1e9,465,1e3 465,1e3,46d,1du 44u,1f0,452,1es 46d,1du,476,1du 476,1du,48h,1du 48h,1du,49l,1du 49l,1du,4af,1e6 4af,1e6,4b8,1ef 4b8,1ef,4bj,1ef 4bj,1ef,4c6,1eg 4c6,1eg,4ct,1eo 4k3,1fn,4bg,1gr 4di,1bp,4dr,1bl 4dr,1bl,4dv,1bs 4dh,1bp,4dj,1cb 4dv,1bs,4dk,1c0 4dk,1c0,4e1,1c8 4e1,1c8,4ed,1c5 4eb,1bt,4e2,1bu 4e2,1bu,4e5,1cc 4el,1bn,4ep,1c9 4fc,1c7,4f9,1bm 4fi,1bh,4fl,1c1 4fk,1bl,4fp,1bf 4ed,1c5,4eb,1bt 4e5,1cc,4ef,1cc 4ei,1bv,4eu,1br 4eu,1br,4f3,1c9 4f3,1c9,4fc,1c7 4fp,1bf,4g0,1bj 4g0,1bj,4g5,1c4 4g4,1bn,4g9,1bd 4g9,1bd,4gi,1c0 4l4,1cb,4ia,1dh 4ia,1dh,4iu,1cj 4id,1dh,4k5,1do #-5o,1 67,-5f 10m,51 1rj,9m 2to,ls


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

*new level*

-1h,4b,-1i,-42 -1i,-42,5i,-44 5l,-1r,-1k,-1p -1i,48,-1k,e9 -1k,e9,29,e9 28,4b,-1k,e9 -1k,e9,26,e8 -h,-3c,-1f,-3c -1f,-3c,-1d,-2u -9,-3d,i,-3d -1d,-2u,-o,-2u -o,-2u,-o,-2g -o,-2g,-1f,-2g -1c,-2c,2n,-2e -v,-27,25,-28 -c,-23,1j,-23 -1i,1i,1i,1i 4h,4c,-1h,4b 26,e8,-1i,4b 6,-3d,5,-2k e,-2j,r,-3d r,-3d,13,-2l 1a,-3d,1c,-2g 1b,-3f,1t,-3f 5,-2k,e,-2j k,-2t,11,-2t 1t,-34,1h,-31 1t,-3f,1t,-34 22,-3g,2q,-3g 2g,-3f,2g,-2k 1h,-31,1u,-2l 1i,1i,1q,1k 1q,1k,1u,1o 1u,1p,47,40 29,e9,28,4b 4g,4c,4u,4c 4d,45,4i,47 4i,47,4p,4a 46,40,4c,44 5i,-44,5l,-1r 4u,4c,5g,4c 5g,4c,9l,4b 4o,4c,4n,e8 8l,e7,4p,4d 8i,4b,4o,e9 4n,e8,8m,e8 4o,e9,8l,e7 8m,e8,8i,4b 9l,4b,au,4b at,4b,ff,4i c6,36,cb,2s cb,2s,ch,2g au,4a,b7,46 b7,46,bf,41 bf,41,bp,3o bp,3o,bv,3g bv,3g,c6,36 bi,4e,bj,e8 fl,e6,bi,4d fi,4i,bk,e7 bj,e8,fn,e7 bk,e7,fl,e6 cp,1p,cs,1h ct,1h,cv,1q ch,2g,cm,24 cm,24,cp,1p cv,1q,d1,21 d1,21,d5,2a d5,2a,dc,2k dc,2k,do,35 do,35,e2,3j e2,3j,ec,41 ec,41,eh,47 eh,47,en,4b en,4b,et,4f et,4f,f4,4g f4,4g,fd,4h fd,4h,l0,4g fn,e7,fi,4i ik,4h,ig,e4 mk,e5,ik,4g md,45,ii,e2 ii,e2,mk,e5 ig,e4,mk,e6 l0,4g,o2,3r mk,e6,md,45 o2,3r,r5,36 p8,3k,pb,e2 tl,e3,p9,3k ti,2s,pb,e2 pb,e2,tk,e3 pb,e2,tl,e3 r5,36,11h,2c tk,e3,ti,2s 10n,2g,10q,e1 10n,2f,15c,du 11h,2c,161,25 11h,2b,161,1g 157,27,10s,e1 15f,e2,10p,e0 15b,72,159,28 1aj,73,15b,72 15b,73,15f,e2 161,1g,160,25 16t,3c,16i,2i 16f,54,167,2v 167,2v,17s,50 16u,2m,16q,20 167,31,167,22 16d,4t,16v,3u 16v,3u,186,45 17u,2a,16t,3c 18j,5h,16i,4l 16i,3j,18l,38 18f,3i,16s,4k 163,6s,163,51 163,51,173,6m 17b,4u,16d,4t 193,6c,169,5n 169,5n,184,4v 16i,6b,18d,56 18m,3s,18g,33 18g,33,18u,2b 18u,2b,17u,2a 183,30,185,25 18d,3c,18d,25 18m,2k,18h,1s 179,2p,177,1u 186,45,191,55 18j,3l,19n,2i 173,6m,17e,5l 17e,5l,17r,5c 17r,5c,183,69 183,69,18k,66 18k,66,18o,5e 18o,5e,187,4t 187,4t,17b,4u 18s,39,18o,26 19u,31,19n,1t 195,2m,18t,1v 1a4,2l,1a3,1o 19e,2i,19d,1m 19n,4r,18m,3s 19h,3m,19d,54 182,5s,1a2,3j 1a1,46,19k,6i 191,55,19g,6a 19g,6a,19n,4r 1ak,1r,1ak,74 1n2,21,1aj,1s 1aj,1s,1n4,71 1am,4j,1n3,4g 1aj,73,1n5,74 1n0,21,1al,73 1gr,1v,1gv,72 1n5,74,1n2,21 1p3,2r,1p5,71 1p4,71,1p4,2r 1p4,2r,1vr,2t 1p4,71,1p3,2r 1p3,2r,1vu,72 1p5,4s,1vs,50 1vv,75,1p4,71 1vr,2t,1p4,71 1se,73,1sd,2s 1vu,72,1se,73 1vt,2u,1vv,75 22q,3q,22q,74 2c2,3s,22q,3q 22q,3q,2c2,72 22r,5d,2c2,5k 22q,74,2c5,74 2c0,3t,22s,72 27f,3s,27i,71 2c5,74,2c2,3s 2c1,3r,2ha,5o 2ha,5o,2mb,7k 2mb,7k,2p7,84 2p7,84,2sa,8k 2sa,8k,32e,8o 33f,83,33n,7o 33n,7o,33t,7e 33t,7e,343,72 32e,8n,32m,8l 32m,8l,32u,8h 32u,8h,337,8b 337,8b,33f,83 38s,9i,3fc,e4 3fc,e4,3jt,he 3jt,he,3pe,ld 3pe,ld,3s8,mh 439,ll,3qi,j9 3s8,mh,409,nc 409,nc,44i,nh 43a,if,42m,i6 42m,i6,428,hv 43u,iq,43a,if 44t,jk,44e,j5 44e,j5,43u,iq 44i,nh,454,nb 45n,kj,45a,k1 45a,k1,44t,jk 461,m2,462,lk 462,lk,45v,l3 45v,l4,45n,kj 454,nb,45f,n2 45f,n2,45m,mq 45m,mq,45t,mf 45t,mf,461,m2 #d0,j 18f,12 1o9,1r 21p,2r 2bp,3a 2ff,4k 2hq,5d 2rn,7v 33b,6t 35l,5d 3et,d4 3ko,hm 3mu,j8 3qj,lg 3tp,m5 40c,mj 432,ks 424,kg 428,mp 43r,mp


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

Something kinda different. (Hint: weight distribution)

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,3b,1f 3b,1f,4t,18 4t,18,63,u 63,u,7c,a 7c,a,83,-d kd,-3k,dm,-3k kb,-3k,pr,-2c pp,-2c,tb,-1a tb,-1a,vn,-j vn,-i,11u,j 11u,j,140,26 140,26,15k,3p 15k,3p,19k,9b 19k,9b,1c1,cj 191,o6,191,mf 199,pt,191,o6 19m,r4,199,pt 1ae,sc,19m,r4 1ck,tu,1b2,t4 1b2,t4,1ae,sc 1c1,cj,1eg,ep 1ed,u5,1ck,tu 1eg,ep,1he,g1 1he,tt,1ed,u5 1he,g1,1iu,g6 1j2,te,1he,tt 1iu,g6,1l4,g7 1mf,r2,1j2,te 1l4,g7,1nd,g0 1nf,pk,1mf,r2 1nd,g0,1p6,f9 1on,mr,1nf,pk 1p6,f9,1q4,ej 1pf,lp,1pn,nt 1pf,lq,1p6,lq 1p6,lq,1on,mr 1pn,nt,1qb,q7 1qb,q7,1rd,si 1rc,sg,1t2,v7 1tm,mq,1st,ku 1un,p7,1tl,mo 1t2,v7,1vj,11r 21b,th,1un,p7 1vj,11r,21u,13i 22m,v2,21b,th 246,101,22m,v2 21u,13i,24s,14m 25v,10d,246,101 27n,10c,25v,10d 24s,14m,27k,15f 2al,vr,27n,10c 27h,15f,2a6,15p 2ft,um,2al,vr 2a6,15p,2cj,15s 2cj,15s,2f9,15o 2f9,15o,2h5,158 2in,sa,2h5,rj 2h5,158,2it,14f 2jq,t3,2in,sa 2kl,u1,2jq,t3 2it,14f,2jn,13m 2jn,13m,2ka,12u 2ka,12u,2kt,11c 2l0,100,2kt,uo 2kt,uo,2kl,u1 2kt,11c,2l0,100 #b1,-35 kd,-31 107,9 137,27 19v,k9 1cq,ea 1hh,gh 1ol,ki 1qg,h3 1qf,fr 1sn,il 2h2,sp


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone manual the first box in RockinDJ's latest map? im tryin and I almost got it. this game is so damn fun. I dunno why, but I cant walk away from it.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

hardrockcromo said:


> -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,24,1j 24,1j,2j,1l 2j,1l,36,1s 36,1s,3m,27 3m,27,48,2q 48,2q,4l,3f 4l,3f,58,4m 58,4m,60,63 60,63,6k,7e 6k,7e,72,88 6b,6r,a6,ds 6p,7n,aq,dv 71,87,9q,dt 72,89,bc,dv 7c,8u,bu,du 7p,9p,ch,dr 84,ak,dk,dt 8h,be,em,du 96,cn,gk,dt 8r,c2,fi,ds 9o,du,iq,dt 9i,dc,hf,du oo,463,dk,4gl ip,du,pn,dv pn,dv,112,e1 117,db,qd,dv 11b,c2,s1,e1 118,cn,r3,dv 11f,b9,sr,e0 2hu,3c8,st,421 11p,9p,ui,e0 11l,af,tq,e1 11t,8d,vt,e1 11q,91,va,e1 11t,8d,12k,6d 13g,7j,13g,5k 13f,7j,12u,6k 13g,7i,140,6m 150,cr,15j,mj 150,ct,166,mo 150,dp,16u,n1 154,fh,17m,nb 158,h0,18i,nk 1a3,o5,159,ih 15a,i2,196,np 1be,ol,15d,jb 1ds,pf,15f,la 1ct,p5,15d,kb 15j,mj,1eo,pp 1eo,pp,15h,m3 19h,1s,1d5,9u 19j,1u,1do,9t 19o,2e,1ei,9u 1a8,3k,1fh,a0 1ar,4s,1g6,9v 1b9,5t,1h3,9v 1bl,6n,1ht,a1 1c0,7f,1ip,9v 1cc,85,1k2,a1 1cl,8p,1ku,a2 1cu,9c,1m5,a3 1d5,9u,1nj,a3 1en,pq,1o1,uj 1sm,9g,1h2,9s 1t5,8k,1jd,a1 1sr,96,1i8,9v 1to,75,1m7,a2 1td,80,1l9,a2 1nj,a2,1sk,a3 1u9,5h,1o7,a2 1u0,6f,1n6,a2 1o1,uj,1v6,124 1uk,4m,1p2,a4 1v9,2n,1qk,a3 1v0,3i,1pu,a3 1vq,1c,1rf,a2 1sj,a4,1vv,r 1vv,r,1s4,a4 1vb,sl,1uq,sp 1uq,sp,1up,t4 1up,t4,1v5,t4 1v5,t4,1v6,ti 1v6,ti,1ur,ti 1vm,sj,1vl,tg 205,sj,1vv,su 1vv,su,204,t9 1v6,122,21p,1gj 1v6,124,22i,1h3 23a,1hl,1vd,13c 1vl,14p,248,1ib 1vr,160,24v,1iq 204,t9,20a,sv 20a,sv,206,sl 20h,sj,20m,t4 20m,t4,20q,sp 20q,sp,20u,t3 20u,t3,211,sh 25f,1j5,205,17m 27f,1kk,20h,19l 20e,191,267,1jo 20q,1b1,28j,1lc 2b4,1n6,216,1d8 29p,1m7,20v,1bv 21b,1e5,2ci,1o5 2e6,1pa,21f,1ev 2f2,1pt,21l,1fr 21p,1gj,2f2,1pt 261,18v,2dj,1gc 28n,-9d,2br,3b 28o,-9b,2ci,39 2d6,3b,291,-85 29a,-6v,2dv,39 2br,re,293,rc 292,rc,28j,ra 28j,ra,288,r6 288,r6,27s,qv 2ei,3a,29m,-5d 29v,-4c,2fb,3a 2a4,-3k,2ft,3a 2ab,-2l,2gf,38 2aj,-1r,2h6,39 2ap,-12,2i7,3a 2au,-7,2j0,3b 2b5,i,2ji,3a 2b9,17,2ki,39 2ov,3a,2bp,2u 2bf,1s,2ln,3c 2bj,2d,2l1,3b 2br,3b,2ov,3a 2m6,qu,2br,re 2br,re,2mc,qh 2cl,rb,2mm,pt 2do,rc,2n1,p6 2es,ra,2n7,op 2fo,r9,2ng,o8 2gq,r6,2np,no 2hl,r4,2o1,n7 2ig,r6,2oe,mb 2t9,39o,2hv,3c8 2hv,3c8,2to,395 2jb,r3,2oq,lg 2k4,r0,2p6,kn 2k9,1vq,2pm,2bc 2it,3c0,2uf,38d 2k2,3bp,2v8,37d 2ku,qt,2pk,js 2lh,qu,2pu,j7 2r4,2br,2l2,21g 2q6,2bh,2kk,20j 2s4,2c7,2le,22a 2lb,3be,304,36g 2nu,ne,2m6,qv 2tf,2cn,2m1,23k 2vo,2dh,2n9,268 2un,2d5,2ml,24q 2mi,3b8,30r,35j 2os,3b,33v,3b 2pu,j6,2nu,nf 32a,2eg,2o2,27r 30v,2e1,2nl,273 33i,2es,2of,28m 2ot,29j,355,2ff 2o0,3at,31i,34q 36t,2g3,2p9,2ae 2pm,2bc,36t,2g3 2ph,3ak,329,340 2qo,3ab,32s,33b 2s6,3a0,33d,32p 342,323,2t9,39o 33v,3b,3cg,3h 3cm,2t,34r,3b 3d1,1t,36m,3c 3cs,2e,35o,3c 36q,2g3,37f,2gd 3h6,2ed,36i,2sh 3d6,1e,37k,3d 3de,o,38i,3f 37f,2gd,37t,2gj 37t,2gj,38g,2gn 38g,2gn,398,2gm 3dn,3,39e,3d 398,2gm,3a1,2gk 3a1,2gk,3ai,2ga 3e4,-1b,3b6,3g 3ds,-m,3ab,3e 3ai,2ga,3ba,2fg 3cg,3h,3ec,-20 3ec,-20,3bq,3h 3f2,2mj,3kk,2vg 3ou,oe,3gg,gv 3gg,gv,3pd,o8 3hf,hp,3q3,o1 3hv,ia,3qo,nn 3id,-3t,3l6,2u 3ie,-3t,3om,8q 3po,8r,3io,-31 3j8,-1p,3qn,8q 3ir,j2,3rk,nh 3rl,8s,3jp,-d 3k5,f,3so,8r 3kg,18,3tn,8s 3l6,2u,3nl,8r 3kt,2c,3up,8s 3jn,js,3s9,n7 3k7,kb,3t4,n0 3kp,kq,3tv,mn 3la,3c,3vk,8s 3lo,4d,40l,8u 3m4,58,41f,8s 3mf,61,42d,8s 3m8,m1,3vu,lv 3mp,6q,43f,8t 44c,8s,3n3,7i 3nl,8r,432,8t 3lg,le,3uo,me 3mt,mo,40o,lp 3ni,n8,41e,lf 3o4,nn,41u,l9 3vl,m5,3ou,oe 46m,jf,3vl,m5 430,8t,49k,8t 49r,8l,45t,8s 4ak,7q,47t,8s 4a9,89,46t,8s 4g3,fc,46l,jf 46l,jf,4g8,er 47k,j1,4ge,e5 4bb,6u,495,8t 4av,7b,48j,8s 489,io,4go,d7 491,ie,4h2,c8 49k,8t,4bb,6u 49q,8q,49r,8l 49s,i1,4hb,b7 4as,hl,4hk,a7 4bq,h5,4hu,9c 4ch,gu,4i8,8d 4de,gh,4ig,7h 4e9,g7,4ir,6f 4f7,fn,4j1,5q 4j3,5n,4g3,fc 4oa,92,4om,95 4om,95,4p8,9f 4p8,9f,4pu,9u 4pu,9u,4qa,ag 4qa,ag,4r6,bu #


I think I missed this one, it's really fun to front flip the step up:thumbsup:


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

lol yeah its a good time , ill be making a new level soon , what some more things to manuel?[db]will? let me know


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

I made this level and it makes me so angry for some reason... Only one gap to clear, yet so hard...

-m0,8u,-m0,8 -m0,8,-lq,90 -m3,h,-ll,91 -m5,r,-le,90 -m6,19,-l5,8v -m9,1j,-kv,90 -ma,1u,-kp,90 -ma,2k,-kl,8t -m9,41,-jk,93 -m8,4b,-jb,94 -m7,4k,-j5,95 -m6,4t,-j2,92 -m8,52,-ir,91 -m5,66,-hl,93 -m4,6d,-hd,92 -m6,6j,-h1,94 -m7,6p,-gq,93 -ma,71,-ge,93 -m7,76,-g9,90 -e0,8s,-lu,8t -le,90,-ls,8u -mg,7o,-e8,90 -ma,81,-db,92 -mb,87,-ce,91 -mg,8d,-c8,90 -ml,8k,-cd,8v -m9,36,-kb,8v -m7,3k,-k2,8v -m8,3r,-jq,93 -m6,5c,-il,90 -m8,5m,-id,90 -m6,5u,-i3,90 -m9,7c,-f7,95 -m9,7f,-f3,91 -mb,7i,-ei,91 -17,8s,-e0,8s -10,7a,-4m,94 -11,7g,-4r,92 -13,7n,-52,90 -59,91,-2f,82 -13,7q,-5d,8v -11,80,-5s,91 -13,88,-66,8v -s,57,-36,90 -t,5h,-3c,90 -t,5r,-3g,91 -v,66,-3o,93 -v,6e,-40,92 -v,6m,-48,92 -10,71,-4b,94 -r,4f,-2m,90 -l,2c,-1t,93 -k,2o,-23,91 -m,37,-29,91 -o,3s,-2e,90 -q,4o,-2s,8u -m,1r,-1n,94 -3,1d,1g,1j -c,1b,1i,1i -a,1c,-g,1b -g,1b,-q,18 -p,17,-17,8s -n,1h,-1h,94 1b,1o,36,a9 1a,27,3h,a6 1a,2n,3r,a9 1c,39,43,a7 1d,3s,4b,a6 1h,4g,4m,a8 1i,1i,2o,9u 1i,4v,4u,a2 23,78,6n,a6 26,7i,72,a6 26,7q,7b,a4 27,84,82,a7 2o,9u,c9,9u 22,9a,ad,a0 2c,9g,aj,a2 1k,5g,5e,aa 1o,61,5p,a8 1u,6g,62,a6 22,6t,6c,a6 2a,8c,8e,a7 28,8i,8n,a5 2d,8p,93,a3 2a,8t,9q,a3 2a,93,aa,a2 c9,9u,na,9u nd,95,h4,a4 ng,9j,h1,9u nd,7q,ik,a5 nd,7v,ig,a2 nd,85,i5,a3 nc,8a,hs,a3 nc,8i,ho,a2 nd,8p,hh,a3 ne,8t,h8,a1 ne,6i,k5,a2 ne,6p,k1,a2 ne,6t,jn,a3 nc,74,jf,a4 nd,7c,j6,a7 nd,7k,it,a6 nk,4h,lj,a4 nh,51,l7,a5 nh,58,kv,a5 nh,5j,kp,a4 ng,5v,kh,a3 ne,68,kd,a2 nf,1s,n2,a9 nh,24,mu,a8 nj,2h,mp,a8 nk,2r,mk,a8 nk,39,me,a6 ne,3k,n5,63 ni,2p,ms,78 nq,37,mj,7c nk,3s,m7,a4 mj,7c,le,8n m0,88,kj,96 nk,46,lt,a4 nk,3t,m3,a5 ng,9b,in,9v #


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

thatd be cool to see some more "north shore" style tracks! keep em coming!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

This is my best atempt at a north shore trail

-5b,-5u,-6g,-a8 -1j,1i,-5b,-5u -1i,1i,1i,1i 1h,1h,7u,1h 1i,1i,2f,1q 2f,1q,35,27 dd,1u,2k,1u 35,27,b3,ak 4k,1t,4k,3m 5q,20,5q,4v 5q,1u,5q,24 77,1v,77,6f 7u,1h,dd,1h 8d,1v,8d,7o 9s,1u,9s,99 ca,1v,ca,bh b5,1u,b5,am b2,aj,f0,eo ca,bh,ca,bs dd,1i,dd,1u f0,eo,g8,fa g8,fa,i5,fn i5,fn,lv,fn lv,fn,ok,fo ok,fo,pu,ft pu,ft,ql,g8 ql,g8,ra,gr ra,gr,ti,je ti,je,11m,oq 11m,oq,131,qf 131,qf,13q,r6 13q,r6,14j,rm 14j,rm,15k,s5 15k,s5,16s,si 16s,si,187,sv 187,sv,19j,t9 19j,t9,1bf,tg 1bf,tg,1di,tj 1di,tj,1fh,tj 1fh,tj,1g6,tm 1g6,tm,1gh,tv 1gl,ui,1g8,uv 1g8,uv,1gr,vm 1gr,14s,1gc,15a 1gc,15a,1gt,15m 1gh,tv,1gl,ui 1gr,vm,1gf,109 1gf,109,1gu,10d 1gu,10d,1go,10l 1go,10l,1h8,10i 1h8,10i,1h8,113 1h8,113,1gt,116 1gt,116,1gt,11o 1gt,11o,1hd,11s 1hd,11s,1h5,122 1h5,122,1gk,12b 1gk,12b,1h0,12k 1h0,12k,1hd,12g 1hd,12g,1h9,13c 1h9,13c,1gt,13i 1gt,13i,1gu,13s 1gu,13s,1hd,143 1hd,143,1gr,14s 1gt,15m,1h2,15a 1h2,15a,1h9,15k 1h9,15k,1gl,16d 1gl,16d,1go,16u 1go,16u,1hq,17f 1hq,17f,1ip,175 1ip,175,1lu,1cv 1lu,1cv,1md,1df 1md,1df,1n5,1ds 1n5,1ds,1o7,1e1 1o7,1e1,1pd,1e1 1pd,1e1,1qh,1e2 1qh,1e2,1r6,1eb 1r6,1eb,1rl,1el 1rl,1el,1sc,1fb 1sc,1fb,1ub,1il 1ub,1il,1v6,1k0 1v6,1k0,1vs,1kk 1vs,1kk,20v,1l5 20v,1l5,224,1le 224,1le,23o,1lj 23o,1lj,265,1lj 265,1lj,275,1lh 275,1lh,286,1l9 2bo,1l9,275,1lh 286,1l9,28v,1kr 28v,1kr,29n,1k4 2b3,1l7,28t,1ks 29n,1k4,2a8,1jb 2a8,1jb,2ak,1ie 2ak,1ie,2bo,1ie 29q,1k1,2b3,1l7 2bo,1ie,2bo,1l9 2b4,1if,2b4,1l9 2bn,1l8,2kd,1le 2cs,1gb,2f0,1h1 2cs,1gb,2cs,1l8 2cs,1gj,2eu,1h8 2f0,1h1,2iv,1h1 2f0,1h2,2f0,1la 2eu,1h8,2h1,1h8 2h2,1h1,2h2,1lb 2h1,1h8,2iu,1h8 2iu,1h1,2iv,1ld 2kb,1le,2ks,1lh 2ks,1lh,2la,1lt 2la,1lt,2li,1md 2li,1md,2ms,1qi 2np,1ot,2mg,1pd 2ms,1qi,2of,1vi 2o7,1qa,2mv,1qr 2p1,1rd,2nb,1s5 2np,1ou,2oa,1qc 2ni,1ov,2o0,1qa 2oa,1qc,2oo,1r3 2oo,1r3,2pi,1rv 2o0,1qa,2oq,1rf 2oq,1rf,2pr,1sf 2q5,1sc,2ns,1tj 2of,1vi,2ou,20i 2ou,20i,2pd,213 2pi,1rv,2qe,1sh 2qe,1sh,2rt,1t4 2pr,1sf,2rc,1t5 2pd,213,2pu,21h 2pu,21h,2qs,21t 2rd,1su,2rd,21u 2rt,1t4,2sv,1tb 2rc,1t5,2st,1ti 2qs,21t,2s3,224 2s3,224,2u4,22b 2su,1tc,2su,227 2u4,22b,30d,22b 30c,22a,319,22c 319,22c,31q,22h 31q,22h,327,22n 327,22n,32g,230 32g,230,32r,23a 32r,23a,339,23f 339,23f,340,23l 340,23l,34o,23m 34o,23m,35c,23m 35c,23m,36h,242 36h,242,372,24e 372,24e,3a9,280 3a9,280,3cp,2ai 3cp,2ai,3d6,2b9 3d6,2b9,3d6,2bq 3d6,2bq,3d6,2gk 3d6,2gk,3fu,2hn 3fu,2dp,3k2,2js 3fu,2dq,3fu,2hm 3fu,2hn,3im,2j5 3im,2j5,3k3,2jt 3k3,2jt,3ml,2n4 3ml,2n4,3pn,2r0 #


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's my north shore gnar.

-1i,1i,-1j,4s 16,1h,-1j,4s -1k,4r,3v,4r -1i,1i,1i,1i -1h,1k,19,4p -1h,1n,16,1n 15,1s,16,1h 14,1i,3t,4m 16,1r,19,4p 16,1n,3r,27 3t,1t,18,4m 1i,1i,3v,1v 3v,1v,40,4q 3v,4r,5i,5a 5i,5a,88,76 85,46,bm,69 84,46,87,75 85,4c,bi,6d 86,4d,93,63 92,4p,93,7l 85,5i,bj,7k a0,5d,93,60 86,5l,a1,83 92,4v,a2,6l 88,76,b5,8o 88,72,a0,6o a1,5a,a2,86 au,5t,a2,6l a2,5d,au,76 bi,8o,9v,6m bi,7j,a3,82 av,5s,au,8k bk,7h,au,5t bk,6a,bl,8u bj,69,au,76 b5,8o,fj,99 dn,7u,gq,96 do,7v,di,94 eh,89,dj,91 dp,80,eg,91 fj,99,j0,85 ek,8c,h9,95 f1,8k,i5,95 fg,8u,hv,8q fj,91,ho,8p eh,88,eg,93 fq,98,ik,86 gi,9b,j0,7u gm,8v,ju,7h jt,7j,jv,8l jg,7p,ji,8g jt,7l,jj,8e jg,7p,jt,8i je,7q,j4,86 j0,85,jm,8k ju,8m,qc,a2 ns,8k,ob,7p ob,7p,o5,7s o5,7s,ok,78 ok,78,p7,7q oe,93,nt,94 o0,97,o6,8e o6,8e,ns,8k oc,93,of,9k p2,92,oc,95 p7,7q,p1,7r p1,7r,pb,8b pb,8b,p3,88 p3,88,pg,93 p1,93,p3,9o p0,91,pe,93 qj,8t,pv,97 pv,97,qm,9g tg,9b,q5,a1 qm,9h,qi,99 qi,99,re,9k rm,8s,rk,8j rk,8j,qi,95 qi,95,qj,8t s7,8e,rl,8q re,9j,rd,9e rd,9e,s2,9n s2,9n,s2,9e s2,9e,ss,9n td,9a,17e,du so,8h,s8,8r s8,8r,s8,8g tb,8r,t8,97 sr,9l,sn,8f sq,8q,tg,8r tg,8r,tg,9a 17d,du,1bf,dr 179,du,1bn,ge 1bd,e3,17e,e5 190,e4,18e,ek 1a6,e4,1a8,ff 19b,e5,19d,f3 191,e6,194,et 1a4,e5,19d,f2 19a,e4,1a4,fc 1bf,dr,1bh,gj 1b9,e2,1bb,gi 1ag,e3,1ah,fk 1b9,e3,1ah,fl 1ah,e5,1ba,g4 1bn,gd,1d5,gq 1c8,g4,1cp,fd 1cp,fd,1cb,fj 1cb,fj,1cv,er 1cv,er,1cm,eu 1cm,eu,1d3,ec 1d3,ec,1di,er 1da,en,1dq,fc 1ch,gn,1ec,gb 1cq,gj,1cq,g4 1d7,gg,1d7,g4 1d7,g4,1dp,g3 1dp,g3,1c8,g4 1e1,g1,1d7,g3 1di,er,1da,en 1dq,fc,1di,f9 1di,f9,1e1,g1 1ec,gb,1ei,g6 1ei,g6,1en,ga 1en,ga,1f5,gc 1f5,gc,1fa,gg 1fa,gg,1fh,gm 1fh,gm,1fm,gq 1fm,gq,1fq,gu 1fq,gu,1g0,h3 1g0,h3,1gb,h5 1gb,h5,1gl,h6 1gl,h6,1h8,h7 1h8,h7,1he,h9 1he,h9,1hm,hr 1hm,hr,1ht,hu 1ht,hu,1i6,i2 1i6,i2,1ii,i6 1ii,i6,1jp,i6 1jp,i6,1jt,ig 1jt,ig,1kc,ia 1kc,ia,1kh,hq 1kh,hq,1l3,if 1l3,if,1l7,is 1nf,j4,1m7,ij 1m7,ij,1m8,jb 1mg,k6,1mf,im 1l7,is,1l8,j1 1m6,jb,1l9,j1 1l9,j1,1m9,jd 1m9,jd,1mg,jb 1mg,jb,1mm,jk 1mm,jk,1n2,jl 1ne,jb,1m8,is 1n2,jl,1n4,k2 1n4,k2,1nt,k4 1nt,k4,1o2,jn 1o2,jn,1o9,k0 1nf,j4,1sq,l5 1ng,j6,1nh,k3 1nh,jb,1sm,lb 1o8,ki,1or,kc 1p7,k0,1pb,lc 1pe,k4,1pi,lf 1o9,kh,1o8,jl 1o8,jl,1od,kc 1or,kc,1p0,kj 1p0,kj,1p7,l0 1p7,l0,1p9,lb 1p9,lb,1qd,le 1qd,le,1qn,l7 1qn,l7,1qu,ll 1qu,ll,1r4,lt 1q4,kc,1q6,ld 1qa,kf,1qc,lb 1r4,lt,1rj,lt 1rp,lu,1ru,ln 1ru,ln,1se,m8 1se,m8,1sj,ld 1sj,ld,1sv,m8 1re,kr,1rf,ls 1rn,ku,1rm,ls 1rj,lt,1rp,lu 1sp,l4,20c,m1 1sl,lc,20c,ma 1ue,lq,1ue,mm 1sv,m8,1t6,m3 1t6,m3,1td,mf 1td,mf,1to,md 1to,md,1tr,mp 1tr,mp,1uc,mj 1uc,mj,1ul,mu 1up,ls,1ur,mr 1ul,mu,1uv,mq 1uv,mq,1v3,mu 1v3,mu,1vb,mr 1vb,mr,202,n0 202,n0,20d,mo 20d,mo,20p,n6 20p,n6,216,na 215,n9,21e,nc 21e,nc,21j,n2 21j,n2,21p,nj 22d,mg,20a,m1 20a,m1,21p,mg 20b,ma,22d,mm 22d,mm,229,nn 225,mn,222,nf 22c,mf,22e,mo 21p,nj,222,nf 222,nf,22c,nq 22c,nq,22i,oc 22i,oc,22q,no 22q,no,230,o8 230,o8,22s,oc 22s,oc,230,ol 230,ol,22s,pb 22s,pb,22l,ph 22l,ph,234,q8 234,q8,23a,r1 247,r5,24c,q6 24c,q6,24d,r4 24b,qa,25h,qn 24k,qa,24l,r2 23a,r1,23m,qn 23m,qn,23s,r0 23s,r0,23v,qk 23v,qk,247,r5 24d,r4,24r,qu 25i,p7,25e,p0 25e,p0,25u,ol 25u,ol,25f,oa 25f,oa,25s,o6 25s,o6,267,oa 267,oa,26d,on 25g,nn,27e,od 27d,om,25f,o0 256,qi,25b,r0 25f,ql,25a,q4 25a,q4,25q,q3 25q,q3,25e,pl 25e,pl,25i,p7 25g,np,24s,qi 24s,qi,25n,nq 24r,qu,251,r6 251,r6,256,qi 25b,r0,25f,ql 24s,qf,24v,r2 26d,on,26r,oo 26r,oo,26v,os 26v,os,272,p7 27d,od,29p,ph 27f,ol,27d,q7 272,p7,274,pd 274,pd,271,pj 271,pj,27d,po 27d,po,27e,q9 27e,q9,27u,q7 276,oh,276,pn 27c,ol,29i,pn 27u,q7,28c,q0 28c,q0,294,pr 295,pr,29o,qk 29f,pn,29j,qf 29n,pg,29r,qm 29o,qk,2ak,qp 2ak,qp,2c0,qt 2c0,qt,2cl,r2 2f2,q9,2bs,qs 2f2,qe,2bv,r1 2cl,r2,2d3,r8 2d1,r6,2er,rg 2eq,qc,2dh,re 2eq,qg,2d8,re 2ep,qk,2d4,ra 2eq,qm,2cn,rc 2em,qh,2d4,re 2f3,qn,2jl,ol 2j9,oa,2et,qc 2et,qc,2er,rc 2f2,qn,2es,q9 2f0,q9,2eh,qk 2er,rg,2f0,r3 2f0,r3,2fm,ra 2fm,ra,2fs,r4 2f4,qo,2f2,rf 2gs,r3,2h2,qb 2h2,qb,2hb,qr 2gd,q4,2gb,rn 2gl,q2,2gj,rf 2fs,r4,2g8,rv 2g8,rv,2gs,r3 2mi,mq,2iq,oh 2hb,qr,2hv,qc 2hv,qc,2i9,qg 2i9,qg,2ig,po 2ig,po,2jd,q8 2jd,q8,2jm,oq 2jm,oq,2k9,pk 2is,ou,2it,q0 2j2,ot,2j4,q1 2jd,oq,2mp,mu 2k9,pk,2kr,o9 2kd,p5,2jj,om 2kr,o9,2l4,ok 2l4,ok,2la,o6 2la,o6,2lk,ob 2lk,ob,2lo,nu 2lq,o2,2m3,o6 2mj,ms,2o8,ke 2ng,ls,2ni,nl 2n7,nq,2n8,nb 2n8,nb,2ne,no 2ob,ko,2mn,mv 2mp,n0,2lv,nb 2nc,m0,2ne,nm 2m3,o6,2m3,nq 2m3,nq,2ml,o2 2ml,o2,2mq,o3 2mq,o3,2mj,ni 2mj,ni,2me,no 2me,no,2ms,nk 2mu,nl,2n3,no 2pt,i1,2p0,jc 2p0,jc,2p3,j7 2p0,jb,2pn,jp 2p1,jc,2pb,jo 2o4,ni,2oa,km 2o8,ke,2nk,m2 2oa,kt,2p7,kb 2o8,ke,2or,kk 2ni,nl,2nv,n1 2nv,n1,2o4,ng 2ne,no,2ni,nl 2pk,io,2pt,ib 2pt,ib,2pu,i2 2pu,i2,2q7,hp 2q7,hp,2qi,hd 2p5,jc,2pu,i6 2qh,he,2s6,ft 2p7,kb,2pb,jk 2pb,jk,2po,jp 2po,jp,2pl,j8 2pl,j8,2pi,jf 2pi,jf,2pi,j4 2pi,j4,2pk,io 2s5,fs,2sj,g4 2sj,g4,2t0,g4 2t0,g4,2t6,ga 2t6,ga,2tf,g9 2ti,g8,2tm,gj 2tm,gj,2tq,go 2tp,gn,2vd,gm 2vd,gm,302,gr 302,gr,30e,gi 30e,gi,30k,gj 30k,gj,311,gq 37v,dr,30e,gj 33r,fl,305,gt 311,gq,31e,gh 31e,gh,31k,gh 31k,gh,321,gq 321,gq,32c,gp 32c,gp,32u,ga 382,dq,33l,fe 381,e2,33l,fn 32u,ga,333,gc 333,gc,338,gh 338,gh,33o,gi 33q,gg,34b,g9 34b,g9,350,f5 350,f5,36b,f9 349,fg,34a,g8 343,fj,344,gf 36b,f9,36t,f1 36t,f1,373,eo 373,eo,37v,eb 36s,ee,36s,fc 36l,ej,36m,fd 380,dr,380,ev 37v,eb,386,ed 386,ed,38b,fe 38b,fe,38j,gc 37q,e4,37r,ev 38j,gc,38n,gi 392,ga,37t,h4 385,gc,3a3,gn 3a9,d5,39g,e5 39t,g2,39u,fe 39e,fc,3b0,fh 39g,e5,39p,e4 39p,e4,399,eq 399,eq,39o,en 39o,en,39d,f9 392,ga,3af,fr 3ar,ef,3a9,d5 3ad,ff,3ac,ft 3b0,fh,3ao,f4 3ao,f4,3at,f3 3at,f3,3al,eb 3al,eb,3ar,ef 3af,fr,3c4,fk 3ck,em,3d1,d4 3d1,d4,3e3,cb 3cf,d8,3cf,fr 3cm,d8,3ck,ft 3cf,d7,3e5,c8 3ch,db,3ea,cb 3d6,d1,3e5,cs 3c4,fk,3c4,f5 3c4,f5,3ck,em 3c3,fk,3ca,gj 3ea,cb,3h0,ci 3e4,c8,3h1,cd 3e5,cs,3ee,cd 3ee,cd,3f2,ck 3e4,c8,3g9,an 3g9,an,3iu,cr 3g9,at,3ea,cc 3g9,at,3in,cs 3g6,b1,3g5,cd 3gc,b0,3gd,cd 3f1,ch,3fb,ck 3fb,ck,3fl,cm 3f2,ck,3fm,cr 3fm,cr,3fu,cl 3fu,cl,3gl,cm 3h1,cd,3j1,cs 3gl,cm,3h1,d0 3h1,d0,3hf,df 3hf,df,3hq,e1 3hq,e1,3i1,f5 3gu,cj,3j1,d3 3i1,f5,3if,h9 3j1,d3,3hs,ek 3io,d1,3hq,e8 3iv,cs,3iv,d6 3iv,d6,3io,d1 3ho,cp,3i2,ds 3hu,cr,3i6,dm 3li,df,3i6,ft 3l4,df,3i6,fm 3l2,fr,3i3,ea 3l5,fg,3i8,e0 3p0,ep,3ig,h7 3ot,eh,3id,h0 3if,h9,3iv,kc 3iv,ka,3ju,qc 3j1,cr,3ov,dp 3j1,d3,3p0,e2 3l3,fs,3lj,df 3lj,df,3l4,fu 3ju,qc,3l3,133 3l3,133,3mp,1bg 3lu,dj,3le,fr 3lt,dl,3n6,f6 3n6,f6,3m2,df 3ne,ds,3lg,fn 3nb,dp,3lg,ff 3nh,dp,3n5,f7 3no,ds,3nd,f4 3o4,jm,3oo,eh 3o9,jg,3ot,eo 40d,io,3o4,jm 43c,ol,3o4,jn 3mp,1bg,3nc,1dd 3nc,1dd,3p8,1jj 3ot,dn,3p0,ep 3oi,du,3ok,ei 40k,ii,3o9,jg 439,oa,3oj,jj 3p8,1jj,3qo,1n1 3qn,1mv,3sk,1qc 3sh,1qb,40f,203 40k,ig,43l,lh 40g,im,43d,lj 40f,203,45b,23t 43k,lg,43k,of 43c,on,43b,lg 43k,of,46q,of 46n,oo,43c,on 48q,sm,43c,on 43c,on,43j,os 43j,os,43o,om 43o,om,48n,sc 45b,23t,46h,24k 46r,oe,4ar,rb 46o,on,4ak,rg 48s,sn,46m,ok 46i,or,48a,s1 49q,qv,47r,qr 4ab,r9,48p,se 4a8,r7,47v,r3 4aq,ra,48s,sn #


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

you will have to thanks elastomania for this game.

roots man roots.


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's mine. It's not too terribly tough

-25b,10g,-2ci,11v -22k,u2,-25b,10g -1va,tb,-22k,u2 -1se,pr,-1va,tb -1rg,u7,-1se,pr -1pc,pu,-1rg,u7 -1op,lu,-1qo,lb -1qo,lb,-1rc,nr -1rc,nr,-1og,pb -1p9,lo,-1ms,ka -1g2,mg,-1op,lu -1og,pb,-1m8,qb -1oc,t2,-1pc,pu -1m8,qb,-1oc,t2 -1ms,ka,-1mh,kv -1mh,kv,-1n3,lt -1kj,hi,-1mg,je -1mg,je,-1j0,lb -1da,k9,-1kj,hi -1k6,hj,-1in,gm -1k9,hf,-1jp,hr -1in,gm,-1gu,iq -1hu,g6,-1i5,gr -1i5,gr,-1j4,gg -1j4,gg,-1i1,g5 -1i1,g5,-1hm,f5 -1j5,l8,-1hn,kc -1f6,4v,-1gk,5l -1gk,5l,-1g4,6m -1dv,bh,-1gg,cn -1gg,cn,-1f0,f3 -1hm,f5,-1hb,fj -1hb,fj,-1go,fl -1dq,eo,-1hq,g7 -1hq,g7,-1eg,hu -1go,fl,-1i0,g1 -1hj,gr,-1hs,h1 -1hs,h1,-1ha,hg -1ha,hg,-1h7,gv -1hn,kc,-1g2,mg -1ev,4r,-1ec,65 -1g4,6m,-1en,6g -1eo,a7,-1gc,b7 -1gc,b7,-1dv,bh -1f0,f3,-1ds,d4 -1ej,4c,-1e7,4f -1d7,3s,-1dn,3s -1dn,3s,-1d4,5h -1e8,55,-1du,5t -1ds,4t,-1d3,4n -1er,ag,-1ed,ag -1eq,aa,-1eg,aa -1er,a3,-1dq,b4 -1en,ah,-1be,b8 -1dq,b4,-16n,bh -1ds,d4,-1dq,eo -1eg,hu,-1d5,fo -1bh,3o,-1c6,3j -1c6,3j,-1bm,54 -1ce,4c,-1b6,49 -1d4,g2,-1da,k9 -16q,be,-14g,aj -128,ae,-12r,71 -11k,am,-12i,89 -10i,bd,-129,93 -tu,c6,-11p,an -v5,bu,-125,9t -11l,am,-12a,al -12a,al,-va,cr -11k,bq,-vu,cm -10l,bp,-11n,b1 -10h,bh,-11o,b1 -vd,cu,-115,dm -115,dm,-ve,ec -11f,cm,-vv,df -vv,df,-11k,ef -11h,cn,-v9,cb -vu,cm,-110,dd -10v,dn,-vo,fa -113,ec,-10t,ck -ve,ec,-10t,eo -11k,ef,-103,es -11c,e1,-11p,f8 -10h,bj,-vd,cu -10k,bi,-10l,bp -10j,bf,-107,bm -qk,d0,-10f,bh -103,es,-10k,ep -100,ct,-10d,ej -ui,cb,-10l,c4 -10h,cj,-uq,e0 -uq,e0,-10s,e0 -dg,e3,-qk,d0 -4t,i2,-dm,e3 -78,8v,-7s,9p -7s,9p,-83,av -83,av,-74,bk -5u,9e,-78,8v -6c,b0,-79,aa -74,bk,-6c,b0 -5q,cg,-6e,bn -6e,bn,-65,ao -71,ll,-4r,iv -70,mb,-55,k5 -4v,a0,-3n,ak -65,ao,-52,a0 -4m,cg,-5q,cg -41,hi,-4t,i2 -4r,iv,-16,lk -55,k5,-p,mo -3d,2h,22,35 -3n,ak,-3n,br -3n,br,-4m,cg -1k,c0,-36,d4 -36,d4,-2d,bb -3o,df,-3b,di -3b,di,-3m,dn -3m,dn,-3s,d9 -28,jh,-41,hi -4i,jb,-3r,il -3r,il,11,np -48,kk,-3s,k7 -3s,k7,-g,nm -2b,be,-1k,c0 b,kd,-2d,jd -16,lk,59,kj -p,mo,50,lb -f,mk,17,l7 3e,k5,5,ke t,l6,1h,ke 22,35,5l,1f 1q,m4,3b,kt 2u,ko,56,n0 4a,dh,3d,du 3d,du,3m,ee 3m,ee,4o,ei 4o,f3,3p,f8 67,ip,37,k6 4u,iv,42,jo 3v,kp,56,jr 5l,1f,7i,1i 4o,d7,56,em 5q,do,5a,dp 5a,dp,5c,ej 66,eg,5r,dl 4o,ei,4o,f3 5c,ej,66,eg 64,im,97,jg 4q,j0,8l,jj 56,jr,9n,m3 7i,1i,8c,1d 6e,dg,70,e3 70,e3,7e,de 7e,de,7v,dt 81,in,76,jb 8c,1d,ds,26 7v,dt,8c,d9 7v,im,84,ip b9,jv,7v,in hb,k1,b9,jv ds,26,g4,3f g4,3f,k3,7p k3,7p,l2,au l2,au,n3,dt n3,dt,q4,fd q0,ru,md,ls s8,rs,nc,ni q4,fd,132,h3 110,rm,q5,q7 v7,s1,pm,pl 191,qs,uf,r3 132,h3,1b6,gt 1g9,g6,16b,gv 1j6,ps,191,qs 1b6,gt,1h7,fj 1hb,el,1ak,he 1gp,e0,1cg,hc 1gd,d8,1dr,ha 1ej,h3,1h0,bq 1ih,bs,1lo,dt 1j8,ps,1mc,p1 1lm,ka,1k4,mf 1k3,md,1ls,nj 1ls,nj,1jt,op 1jt,op,1mj,p4 1lj,dq,1rp,e9 1vl,hb,1lp,kb 1ll,k8,1o7,jk 1ru,ik,1r3,i7 1r3,i7,1qh,ip 216,ga,1sm,i9 1vm,if,22l,d8 21q,i2,22o,aq #-2cp,116 -2cd,116 -2bv,118 -2ch,11i -2c0,10r -2bm,111 -2bs,119 -2c8,11d -2b2,10v -1g0,9v -15i,8n -3v,h0 43,1s jn,hi on,dm 1v5,g5


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

im not done yet but it still is fun to play. Take offs are butter



-5f,-3j,-5m,-3o -4l,-11,-4t,-u -1i,1i,1i,1i 35,-ek,2o,-9r 1i,1i,33,1m 33,1m,4g,1t 36,-ek,35,-3j 35,-ek,3k,-9p 4g,1t,5l,29 5l,29,6p,2v 6p,2v,7o,3s 7o,3s,9a,5u 9a,5u,b7,8n b7,8n,cg,al cg,al,dc,bu dc,bu,e5,cu e5,cu,f1,dm f1,dm,g9,ea g9,ea,hr,el hr,el,jf,er jf,er,l1,er l1,er,q2,ep q2,ep,v5,el v4,em,173,el 172,dt,10p,el 171,e7,vr,em 174,dd,11o,el 175,c8,13b,el 175,ct,12i,el 175,as,14n,em 176,bj,13v,el 176,a5,15b,el 178,8b,16g,ek 177,97,15t,ek 171,em,1fn,en 171,e8,1f8,em 173,el,178,8b 178,8b,17l,el 176,98,186,ei 175,a7,18t,ek 175,at,19h,ek 172,dt,1dj,em 173,bl,1a6,el 174,c8,1aq,el 173,cs,1bj,em 173,dd,1cb,ek 1fk,em,1jq,em 1pq,do,1j9,el 1pl,e8,1il,el 1jq,em,1pp,en 1po,ce,1kn,em 1pp,d5,1k4,el 1pn,bk,1lj,em 1po,aq,1md,en 1po,a4,1na,el 1pp,en,1po,9f 1pn,9f,1o9,eo 1s1,7f,25c,7f 1s2,6l,1s3,7d 1s1,6l,1sl,7c 1s2,6s,1t7,7c 1s3,74,1u0,7c 1s4,7b,1uu,7d 25a,7e,28a,7g 28a,7g,29l,7f 2bu,6l,29c,7f 2bv,6u,28v,7f 2c0,79,288,7g 29k,7e,2bv,7e 2bv,62,2af,7d 2bu,6c,2a2,7e 2bv,7e,2c0,5n 2c0,5n,2b5,7d 2jp,af,2jt,ht 2jp,ae,2lb,ht 2jp,be,2mj,ht 2jo,cb,2nn,hv 2jq,dd,2on,i0 2jq,ea,2pv,i0 2jr,f8,2rb,i2 2jr,g7,2t2,i4 2jt,gu,2uf,i6 2jt,ht,2v5,i6 2js,he,2v4,i5 2v4,i5,36p,i7 36p,i7,3fm,ia 384,3v,386,-k 386,-k,38g,3s 385,9,390,3u 384,10,39e,3t 385,1l,3a1,3u 384,25,3an,3u 384,2m,3bg,3u 3bu,3v,384,3v 385,35,3d2,41 385,3h,3du,3v 3im,hd,39q,i8 3im,go,3ba,i9 3dd,41,3bu,3v 3il,g5,3ch,i7 3g0,36,3em,3r 3em,3r,3dd,41 3io,eq,3em,i9 3io,fj,3dd,i8 3gu,26,3g0,36 3fm,ia,3im,ia 3ip,e3,3fo,ia 3if,g,3hi,14 3hi,14,3gu,26 3iq,da,3gk,i9 3kf,6,3jd,6 3jd,6,3if,g 3im,ia,3iq,da 3lg,g,3kf,6 3s4,64,3mg,18 3mg,18,3lg,g 3nq,fh,3t8,kf 3t5,6n,3s4,64 3uu,7o,3t4,6m 3t8,kf,3tc,pf 3t7,ke,3uv,pd 3t8,lc,40d,pe 3t8,m9,41r,ph 3t9,n7,43o,ph 3ta,o6,45f,ph 3ta,oq,47l,pg 3tc,pf,457,pi 40k,8c,3uu,7o 41p,8l,40k,8c 43j,8s,41p,8l 49h,91,43j,8s 457,pi,48j,pg 48i,ph,4gd,pg 4df,94,49h,91 4kj,od,4af,pf 49j,pf,4kk,or 4kd,mg,4de,pf 4cp,pd,4kf,n9 4k8,lf,4en,ph 4k6,kf,4fm,pg 4k1,jd,4gn,pg 4gd,pg,4ko,ph 4jt,ic,4hb,pg 4jp,hd,4i8,pg 4jl,gc,4is,pg 4kn,ph,4jh,f9 4jh,f9,4jq,pd 4j3,et,4lh,p7 4j9,f9,4jr,j8 #


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

my level of dopeness.

9c,1i,-1i,1i -1i,1i,9b,1h 9b,1h,-1i,1i -1i,1i,9a,1i -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,9c,1i 9a,1i,af,l af,l,9b,1h 9b,1h,af,l ae,l,ae,-s ae,-s,c9,-s ae,l,af,-s af,-s,ae,k ae,k,af,-t af,l,9b,1i 9b,1i,af,l af,l,9a,1i 9a,1i,ae,m c9,-s,c9,j c9,j,ae,l #ak,-h al,0 ap,9 bc,-f b3,-h bb,-f bj,-e bn,-e br,-e bt,-e bt,-5 c0,8 c1,d bk,e be,b b6,9 

beat it i dare you.


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> my level of dopeness.
> 
> 9c,1i,-1i,1i -1i,1i,9b,1h 9b,1h,-1i,1i -1i,1i,9a,1i -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,9c,1i 9a,1i,af,l af,l,9b,1h 9b,1h,af,l ae,l,ae,-s ae,-s,c9,-s ae,l,af,-s af,-s,ae,k ae,k,af,-t af,l,9b,1i 9b,1i,af,l af,l,9a,1i 9a,1i,ae,m c9,-s,c9,j c9,j,ae,l #ak,-h al,0 ap,9 bc,-f b3,-h bb,-f bj,-e bn,-e br,-e bt,-e bt,-5 c0,8 c1,d bk,e be,b b6,9
> 
> beat it i dare you.


Lol, you should have said "my level of retartedness." Nice level son


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

wow who knew such a little game could be so much fun keep up the cool levels


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

made another. It's got a nifty loop- a la motocross maniacs 

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,42,1s 42,1s,5k,2f 5k,2f,6r,3g 6r,3g,7n,5f 7n,5f,7s,7t 7s,7t,94,d8 94,d8,ap,gr ap,gr,e3,lb o0,-1v,f7,-4s fa,-4u,p1,-2f e3,lb,hc,od gk,-48,ql,-2t io,-3l,s1,-3b hc,od,nu,rt kh,-31,t6,-3s lg,-2m,v4,-4f mm,-29,10v,-51 120,-5f,o2,-1u nu,rt,ul,tc ul,tc,13g,ti 13e,tj,1gn,tv 1gd,5h,1bq,-3m 1ji,5u,1cp,-1j 1hv,5q,1c4,-2p 1n2,67,1eb,1h 1l9,61,1dn,1 1ot,6d,1f2,2v 1q5,6a,1fm,4a 1q6,6f,1gd,5h 1gn,tv,1qt,sp 1hm,u4,1qq,s1 1j4,u6,1qq,r6 1p7,6a,1kt,5k 1ko,u5,1qu,qa 1m8,u6,1r4,ou 1ni,u8,1r3,ne 1oq,u4,1qu,lu 27m,9c,1q5,6b 1t6,ej,1sd,i5 1si,tn,1sd,i9 1sd,i9,1tr,ia 1tq,ic,1t6,ej 1tr,ia,1u8,tp 1um,ll,208,ti 1ul,n8,21j,ti 1ut,os,22s,tk 1v2,qb,240,tn 1v1,rc,258,tn 1v1,sc,27i,tm 1v3,tg,2bv,tr 2gt,bh,27m,9c 2bv,tr,2ns,tr 2qi,dr,2gt,bh 2q7,et,2oa,he 2oi,hf,2nm,ji 2p0,hu,2q7,la 2oc,im,2qh,l5 2rs,er,2ou,jc 2oa,jp,2r2,lh 2o8,l2,2rv,ln 2nt,lo,2sl,ln 2no,tu,30d,sk 2qg,dr,2ue,eq 2qd,ev,2p3,jr 2u4,et,2pc,hj 2t9,ej,2p5,ie 2uk,f5,2pf,gr 2v9,f4,2po,g0 2pe,ge,2pb,kt 2pr,g6,2pi,jr 2p9,u5,308,r8 31v,fq,2rt,fb 2r5,tv,30b,q1 323,gu,2t8,f5 322,fj,2t5,ej 2so,tt,2vu,p2 30a,tb,2tj,ud 31r,hl,2ua,f6 2tq,u4,2vn,o3 31h,jr,30b,f9 31n,ip,2vi,f9 31s,ds,30k,f7 31r,ed,2vh,f4 31r,en,2ue,er 2vl,o3,30e,qi 30e,qi,30a,tb 31u,d6,318,fd 320,d9,322,fo 32a,gr,322,fj 312,ke,31e,fq 31o,ju,32a,gr 316,kg,31o,ju 316,pd,335,10u 316,ph,31b,uh 315,rl,344,112 317,sv,35b,11a 31b,ue,36t,11j 317,ub,31c,11g 31c,va,399,11t 31h,10j,3bi,120 31i,11g,3dd,123 35l,ih,33q,eh 37r,j1,33q,gg 36o,io,33s,fk 38l,j3,33h,h6 3lk,oc,38l,j3 3db,123,3jd,11l 3mv,of,3hk,mp 3p7,oe,3j8,nf 3jd,11l,414,uu 3ki,o0,3s5,oh 3ul,oj,3lh,oc 457,n8,3ul,oj 414,uu,4a6,sq 40h,v3,4b9,ug 41u,v3,4a1,s2 43u,ut,4a8,qu 454,fr,49h,kf 45b,uq,4a7,pn 47j,ic,4ad,ml 46n,uq,4aa,o8 47m,uv,4a8,mj 4bb,ud,48g,jd 48v,ut,49b,kt 4a6,ul,48t,kk 49g,ul,4b3,ud #id,-4v kb,-4d n6,-47 p4,-46 r3,-47 se,-4m 1t3,9b 2sb,ku 46p,if


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

one more

-122,-cn,-10n,-s -va,-s,-125,-cs -11q,-a6,-tv,-s -11i,-7q,-sm,-r -11c,-5s,-ra,-o -115,-3p,-ps,-l -10u,-27,-oh,-i -10n,-s,-oh,-i -s6,-cu,-qr,-4v -s7,-cs,-pq,-54 -rv,-bf,-of,-5b -rn,-a8,-mu,-5f -rj,-98,-lh,-5j -rc,-82,-jv,-5q -r9,-74,-id,-5t -qr,-4v,-fs,-67 -r4,-67,-h4,-63 -oh,-i,-hd,1e -gh,11,-km,g -en,6,-iu,v -ff,k,-jp,o -hd,1e,-dk,-8 -dk,-8,-i5,17 -fr,-68,-9n,-7n -fu,-66,-ab,-77 -em,-6d,-8c,-8s -f4,-6d,-8s,-8b -cr,-6o,-65,-ai -dc,-6m,-6r,-9v -e1,-6j,-7h,-9f -bf,-71,-3o,-cf -c6,-6t,-4s,-bh -1p,-e2,-aa,-76 -at,-75,-1p,-e2 -9f,-t,-6b,-37 -9c,-v,-66,-3r -8l,-1h,-5u,-4g -80,-20,-5n,-54 -6b,-37,-59,-6f -7d,-2g,-5g,-5m -6p,-2v,-5b,-6e -3v,1e,-5i,-3c -5i,-3c,-3b,1c -52,-1s,-2q,1f -4q,-10,-27,1g -3l,1d,-4r,1d -4j,-6,-1h,1i -1i,1h,-3v,1h -1j,1i,-3v,1e -4b,j,-o,1i -47,13,0,1i -1i,1i,1i,1i 78,-ko,2q,-ko 2q,-ko,76,-ke 1i,1i,74,1i 3g,-kq,77,-k0 4a,-kq,77,-ji 3o,1i,79,15 52,-kq,78,-j2 5k,-kn,79,-if 64,-km,77,-i4 4r,1g,76,o 5d,1g,75,8 5v,1g,77,-9 78,-gu,78,-ko 6h,-kn,77,-hk 6c,-81,6c,-hj 78,-7v,78,-gu 78,-37,78,-81 6b,-30,6b,-83 75,1g,77,-38 6r,1g,77,-1k 6d,1g,78,-v #


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Something different

-ie,-47,-hu,-55 -ii,-1q,-im,-39 -im,-39,-if,-47 -i6,-d,-ii,-1q -h7,10,-i6,-d -ch,66,-h7,10 -ge,-33,-fc,-1m -fc,-1m,-du,-6 -du,-6,-co,11 -co,11,-bl,1u -b2,7d,-ch,66 -bl,1u,-al,2f -9c,8b,-b2,7d -al,2f,-9j,2n -9j,2n,-8h,2n -8r,8j,-9d,8a -8h,2n,-7p,2h -7f,8m,-86,8m -86,8m,-8r,8j -6u,23,-6b,1h -6b,1h,-5n,j -7p,2h,-6u,23 -5v,86,-6l,8h -6l,8h,-7f,8m -51,-14,-4r,-1q -5n,j,-51,-14 -4a,63,-4r,74 -4r,74,-5e,7o -5e,7o,-5v,86 -3d,-57,-2d,-70 -2v,2t,-3h,2t -3h,2t,-3u,4v -3u,4v,-4a,63 -2d,-70,-14,-80 -19,-41,-1t,-39 -1t,-39,-2c,-2c -2c,-2c,-2h,-1m -2h,-1m,-2j,-o -2v,43,-2v,2t -2v,43,-2t,5k -2t,5k,-2p,6a -2p,69,-2f,74 -2f,74,-23,7q -23,7q,-1l,8b -1l,8b,-12,8t -14,-80,-1,-8a -1,-8a,10,-8f e,-4u,-a,-4m -9,-4n,-19,-41 -10,1j,-10,8 -10,1j,1o,1i -12,8t,-d,9a -d,9a,b,9h 10,-8f,2g,-8e 2e,-4r,1c,-50 1c,-50,e,-4u b,9h,17,9l 17,9l,2j,9n 2g,-8e,3t,-8b 3i,-4c,2e,-4r 2k,1e,3c,15 1p,1i,2k,1e 2j,9n,3j,9k 3t,-8b,3v,-a8 4o,-2r,4e,-3h 4e,-3h,3i,-4c 41,l,4j,-3 4j,-3,4q,-s 3c,15,41,l 4j,9c,5t,8q 3j,9k,4j,9c 4q,-s,4t,-1v 4t,-1v,4o,-2r 5t,8q,6o,89 6o,89,7g,7k 7g,7k,82,6r 90,j,8n,-l 9a,2c,90,j 9b,3t,9a,2c 95,4s,9b,3t 82,6r,8k,5v 8k,5v,95,4s #1e,-97


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*mtbr inspired *

-84,-7e,-9o,-7e -9n,1h,-9n,-7e -9n,-7e,-9f,-7e -9f,-7e,-9f,1g -83,-7d,-86,-80 -86,-80,-8q,-80 -8q,-80,-8v,-8l -93,-8l,-8u,-7v -8u,-7v,-91,-7e -8s,-7e,-8q,-7s -8q,-7s,-8b,-7r -8b,-7r,-89,-7e -7j,-7d,-83,-7d -91,-7e,-8s,-7e -89,-7e,-84,-7e -68,-6p,-6f,-70 -6f,-70,-6s,-78 -6s,-78,-7a,-7d -7a,-7d,-7j,-7d -62,-4s,-64,-6b -64,-6b,-68,-6p -5v,-3d,-62,-4s -5p,-25,-5v,-3d -5e,-13,-5p,-25 -4s,0,-5e,-13 -46,p,-4s,0 -30,1e,-3k,16 -47,o,-3j,16 -2d,1i,-31,1e -1h,1i,-2d,1i -1i,1i,1i,1i 2h,1i,3q,1g 1i,1i,2h,1i 3q,1g,4n,19 61,a,6h,-d 4n,19,5d,t 5d,t,61,a 79,-2v,7c,-3p 7c,-3p,7j,-4f 7j,-4f,7v,-4n 6t,-18,75,-24 75,-24,79,-30 6h,-d,6t,-18 7u,-4n,89,-4q 89,-4q,8t,-4p 8t,-4p,9c,-4l 9c,-4l,9m,-4f 9m,-4f,a1,-45 a1,-45,ad,-3p ad,-3p,as,-3c as,-3c,be,-2t be,-2t,eb,-n eb,-n,et,-e et,-e,fn,-8 fn,-8,gk,-4 gk,-4,hj,-4 hj,-4,if,-8 if,-8,jb,-h jb,-h,k2,-r k2,-r,ki,-15 ki,-15,l5,-1k l5,-1k,lf,-1s lf,-1s,ln,-1t ln,-1t,lv,-1t lv,-1t,m3,-1q m3,-1q,m9,-1l m8,-1l,mi,-1d mi,-1d,mr,-17 mr,-17,nd,-t nd,-t,nq,-o nq,-o,om,-j om,-j,pn,-f pn,-f,qi,-g qi,-g,r0,-m r0,-m,rf,-11 rf,-11,rq,-1a rq,-1a,s0,-1g s0,-1g,sa,-1j sa,-1j,sj,-1k sj,-1k,st,-1i st,-1i,t6,-1d t6,-1d,th,-15 th,-15,u1,-s u1,-s,ur,-j ur,-j,vm,-9 vm,-9,10j,3 10j,3,11u,d 11u,d,138,g 138,g,145,d 15a,1,15k,-4 145,d,14o,8 14o,8,15a,1 15c,1i,154,s 154,s,15i,l 14s,24,15c,1i 155,3q,155,32 155,32,14q,2m 14q,2m,14s,24 15p,45,15a,46 15a,46,155,3q 15k,-4,163,-a 163,-a,16c,-9 16c,-9,16l,-6 16l,-6,16s,0 16s,0,16i,-1 16i,-1,16t,b 16t,b,16d,2 16d,2,16o,p 16o,p,16a,7 16a,7,16a,h 16a,h,164,9 16p,1c,168,20 168,20,17b,2a 16m,24,16a,2g 16a,2g,165,33 165,33,16a,3n 16a,3n,16s,49 16s,49,17g,4s 175,4h,164,4f 164,4f,15p,45 17u,-7,182,-n 182,-n,18p,-g 18k,2,17u,-7 18n,1l,185,1f 185,1f,16p,1c 17b,2a,17r,3n 17r,3n,1hq,61 17g,4s,18d,59 18d,59,19d,5i 18o,-d,1ba,9 1b6,o,18k,0 1am,1n,18n,1l 19d,5i,1ak,5t 1ba,9,1c6,9 1c5,1a,1b6,o 1c6,1p,1ao,1m 1ao,1m,1hj,3c 1hj,3f,1aj,1o 1ak,5t,1bq,65 1c6,9,1ce,6 1ce,6,1cf,1 1cf,1,1g6,s 1c7,1m,1c5,1a 1d7,4,1dk,-1 1fl,k,1d8,4 1fv,2j,1c7,1m 1ft,2m,1c6,1p 1bq,65,1d4,6g 1d4,6g,1ef,6s 1dk,-1,1fe,c 1ef,6s,1fp,74 1g6,10,1gf,1a 1fe,c,1fl,k 1ge,1a,1g7,2b 1g5,s,1g6,2a 1go,2f,1g3,2b 1g3,2b,1fv,2j 1fp,74,1gv,7g 1gf,1a,1h1,1h 1h1,1h,1h1,20 1hj,3c,1fs,2m 1h1,20,1go,2f 1l5,4o,1hj,3f 1hq,61,1j5,56 1gv,7g,1i6,7n 1j5,56,1km,5h 1i6,7n,1jc,7u 1jc,7u,1k2,7m 1km,5h,1l0,61 1l0,61,1ld,5p 1k2,7m,1kn,7a 1kn,7a,1l9,6t 1ke,7g,1lb,87 1ld,5p,1l5,4o 1le,6c,1la,5t 1l9,6t,1le,6c 1nd,71,1me,6v 1me,6v,1nd,7e 1nd,7e,1mk,7m 1mk,7m,1nh,7u 1lb,87,1lv,83 1lv,83,1mp,8c 1oh,7c,1n3,6m 1n3,6m,1nd,71 1nh,7u,1mn,86 1mn,86,1nl,8e 1nl,8e,1mo,8c 1oh,7c,1ou,7i 1ou,7i,1pm,87 1pm,87,1qe,9g 1qe,9g,1r9,at 1r9,at,1ve,hg 1ve,hg,22j,m1 22j,m1,259,pf 259,pf,276,rc 276,rc,28e,s4 27u,vo,27i,108 27i,108,285,11a 28e,s4,29o,sn 29u,to,28r,ts 28r,ts,284,uk 284,uk,27u,vo 285,11a,295,121 295,121,29d,12i 29d,12i,2af,132 29o,sn,2al,t5 2al,t5,2b0,th 2ba,u8,2am,tp 2am,tp,2ar,v2 2ar,v2,2ac,u7 2ac,u7,2a0,uo 2a0,uo,2a3,u3 2a3,u3,29j,u7 29j,u7,29u,to 2af,132,2bf,14i 2bf,14i,2am,156 2am,156,2ar,162 2ar,162,2bf,16v 2b0,th,2ba,u8 2bf,16v,2cu,177 2cu,177,2dr,17u 2dr,17u,2ek,18j 2ek,18j,2el,19g 2el,19g,2el,1aa 2el,1aa,2fv,1av 2fv,1av,2j4,1dr 2j4,1dr,2qb,1jg 2qb,1jg,2uo,1mc 2uo,1mc,346,1oq 346,1oq,390,1q3 390,1q3,37t,1tv 383,1u0,395,1q5 37t,1tv,383,1u0 39v,1ua,384,1ts 395,1q5,3ao,1qh 3ag,1s1,39v,1ua 3ao,1qh,3c5,1rn 3br,1tb,3ag,1s1 3c5,1rn,3ed,1r4 3e4,1sr,3br,1tb 3ed,1r4,3fr,1r7 3dv,1up,3e4,1sr 3fl,1ut,3dv,1up 3fr,1r7,3fl,1ut 3g5,1r8,3g3,1sh 3lt,1q7,3g4,1r8 3g3,1sh,3i0,1s6 3i0,1s6,3hr,1v1 3hr,1v1,3jl,1v4 3jl,1v4,3jp,1s6 3jp,1s6,3lq,1rr 3lq,1rr,3lt,1q7 3m6,1qi,3lt,1v8 3ph,1pg,3m6,1qh 3lt,1v8,3pe,1vl 3o2,1r2,3o0,1rl 3pi,1qk,3o1,1r3 3o0,1rl,3p8,1rc 3pf,1sm,3nu,1t0 3nv,1t0,3nu,1tm 3nu,1tm,3p8,1tq 3qe,1pi,3ph,1pg 3p8,1rc,3pi,1r5 3pi,1r5,3pm,1qr 3pm,1qr,3pi,1qk 3q1,1t5,3pr,1sp 3pr,1sp,3pf,1sm 3p8,1tq,3pp,1tk 3pp,1tk,3q1,1t5 3pe,1vl,3qr,1v9 3r6,1q2,3qe,1pi 3r8,1rd,3rg,1qp 3rg,1qp,3r6,1q2 3rp,1r6,3rb,1q3 3rb,1q3,3s9,1pl 3rf,1sb,3ql,1ru 3ql,1ru,3r8,1rd 3qr,1v9,3rn,1uj 3s9,1pl,3u5,1p9 3s6,1r2,3s2,1vd 3s5,1r2,3rp,1r6 3rr,1t1,3rf,1sb 3rn,1uj,3rt,1tr 3rt,1tr,3rr,1t1 3s2,1vd,3u1,1vh 3u5,1p9,40c,1p8 3tv,1qf,3tv,1r8 3tv,1r8,3v0,1r7 3vh,1q4,3tv,1qf 3u1,1vh,3tv,1ta 3tv,1ta,42s,20m 3v0,1r7,3vm,1qv 3vm,1qv,3vq,1qg 3vq,1qg,3vh,1q4 40s,1s0,3vu,1sg 3vu,1sg,43r,1uk 40c,1p8,41a,1q3 41a,1q3,41d,1r9 41d,1r9,40s,1s0 42s,20l,4cg,1vt 43q,1uj,46a,1ve 46a,1ve,49a,1vt 49a,1vt,4b9,1vu 4dh,1nv,4cg,1n9 4cg,1n9,4dq,1ng 4e0,1or,4cb,1pe 4cb,1pe,4df,1oi 4df,1oi,4cg,1oa 4cg,1oa,4dh,1nv 4b9,1vu,4ch,1vt 4cf,1vt,4cl,1vt 4e8,1mv,4e5,1me 4e5,1me,4fu,1nc 4dq,1ng,4dc,1mr 4dc,1mr,4e8,1mv 4ec,1ov,4e1,1pn 4e1,1pn,4e0,1or 4cl,1vt,4ei,1v7 4fu,1nc,4ff,1mk 4ff,1mk,4h6,1nb 4fv,1p9,4fb,1oo 4fb,1oo,4ec,1ov 4ff,1t3,4fq,1rm 4eg,1v7,4f9,1u7 4f9,1u7,4ff,1t3 4g0,1qa,4fv,1p9 4fq,1rm,4g0,1qa #-5b,-bl -59,-9g -53,-71 7b,-71 9m,-61 n8,-3s pq,-4t s6,-3l 15e,-13 1nc,3i 23b,kj 2eo,uj 38g,1om 45k,1tq 48t,1ug 4bv,1up


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

new level!


-tn,k8,-tn,lo -tn,k7,-so,kg -uk,u7,-uh,mb -uh,mb,-pf,mb -rq,u5,-uk,u7 -so,kg,-tm,kt -tm,kt,-ss,ll -sj,kc,-sc,lq -sc,lq,-r4,lo -sh,l4,-rl,l4 -sj,kd,-ro,kd -qf,kb,-r0,lk -qp,l8,-q3,l7 -m9,u2,-rr,u4 -qk,120,-q6,11m -qc,12n,-qk,120 -qk,120,-pg,11n -qp,167,-h9,16k -pq,k7,-po,lo -pp,k8,-oq,kt -qf,kb,-q0,ln -oq,kt,-pm,lo -oc,nm,-pi,mm -og,p4,-p6,og -po,vk,-pe,101 -p6,vn,-pu,10f -op,vs,-p5,106 -p5,106,-ol,10i -q6,11m,-pu,12b -pu,12b,-qc,12n -pg,11n,-ph,12m -pf,126,-ou,126 -p7,13q,-p8,15q -p7,13s,-o2,147 -o2,147,-p3,14t -p3,14t,-o5,15o -p1,16l,-o6,17h -oa,k7,-oc,nm -oc,nk,-n9,mj -og,nt,-og,p4 -of,p3,-nj,oh -ol,10i,-od,10a -od,10a,-os,vr -o1,100,-o1,10n -o1,10n,-na,10l -ou,126,-ou,12n -o4,12l,-nh,11o -nh,11o,-nh,12m -nt,12a,-ni,12a -o5,15o,-nq,14p -nq,14p,-n1,149 -mm,157,-o5,15n -o6,17h,-nn,16p -nf,171,-nf,18n -o7,17e,-ol,189 -nf,18n,-lj,18h -e0,pq,-ma,u3 -na,10l,-nd,vv -m7,100,-m9,10r -lt,10l,-ll,10e -lk,111,-lt,10k -mv,11o,-n5,12k -mu,11p,-mp,12j -mp,12j,-ml,11n -ml,11n,-md,125 -md,125,-me,12j -me,125,-me,11j -me,11j,-lr,11u -lr,11u,-me,12j -n1,149,-mm,157 -m4,14i,-l1,14a -m5,14i,-m5,15g -m5,15g,-l0,15g -nb,173,-m0,16s -ne,17u,-mb,17k -ll,10e,-ld,10j -ld,10j,-lk,111 -kr,109,-ld,109 -ld,109,-lb,10i -lb,10i,-ks,10i -ks,10i,-kr,10s -kr,10s,-le,10t -kk,120,-kn,131 -kj,121,-jv,129 -jv,129,-kj,12j -kd,144,-kh,15u -ke,153,-it,14d -kd,153,-jd,15q -kj,16t,-le,18g -ko,16v,-jc,18m -kv,184,-jr,17v -kf,109,-jn,109 -k3,109,-k2,10u -j5,107,-j2,112 -j3,11f,-iu,11g -jc,126,-jc,131 -jd,126,-jp,12a -iu,122,-in,128 -k3,12u,-jn,12v -jh,12u,-j5,12u -j3,16t,-ir,18c -iv,17i,-i0,17h -hp,127,-if,127 -if,127,-if,12k -if,12k,-hv,12k -hv,12k,-hv,133 -hv,133,-ie,133 -hk,13r,-hc,15b -h6,15v,-hj,163 -i0,17h,-i0,16t -i0,17e,-i0,18b -h7,174,-h7,17v -h7,18n,-h7,18f -5f,li,-e0,pq -al,1bt,-ap,141 -q,1bp,-al,1bt -5i,li,-95,mf -97,12v,-8p,13i -8f,12u,-92,141 -8c,12v,-8c,13v -89,13b,-80,13b -8c,12s,-7s,12s -8c,13v,-7s,13v -99,14l,-82,14l -8k,14m,-8h,15k -7u,14l,-7u,15i -7t,14l,-7n,150 -8h,15k,-96,15k -96,15k,-7v,15k -96,168,-8k,174 -8k,174,-7s,16e -8g,170,-91,17d -91,17p,-73,182 -85,17t,-86,191 -93,19e,-93,1b2 -92,19f,-7o,19r -93,1b2,-7m,1b4 -7o,1aj,-93,1ab -7p,13s,-7d,12r -7d,12r,-6v,13u -75,13j,-7k,13h -6s,12s,-6r,13n -6r,13d,-65,13d -6g,14m,-59,14m -7n,150,-7d,14k -7d,14k,-7d,15g -5o,15h,-6i,15h -75,169,-7p,16r -7p,16r,-77,179 -77,179,-6i,16q -6i,16q,-76,168 -6g,16a,-6f,174 -6f,174,-5j,174 -6u,17v,-6r,186 -6e,186,-6g,197 -6e,186,-67,18m -71,18l,-71,198 -7o,19r,-7n,1b1 -7b,19n,-7b,1as -7b,1as,-66,1as l,jc,-5f,li -65,13d,-66,12u -66,12u,-66,13l -5a,13d,-59,13p -55,12t,-5b,131 -4t,12v,-44,130 -5p,14m,-5o,15h -56,14o,-56,15d -56,15d,-4f,15e -5j,174,-5l,168 -67,18m,-5n,18b -5n,18b,-5n,19a -5c,18f,-5c,19d -5c,18g,-4j,18g -5c,19d,-4m,19d -5b,18s,-4j,18s -5s,1a4,-5q,1b4 -5s,1a7,-53,1a6 -5q,1b4,-4r,1b3 -5t,1al,-57,1al -4g,130,-4g,13l -3m,130,-42,131 -42,131,-44,13c -44,13c,-3l,13c -3l,13c,-3l,13q -3l,13q,-44,13r -4f,15e,-4l,14m -3m,14l,-4a,14m -4a,14m,-49,151 -49,151,-3o,151 -3o,151,-3o,15i -3d,14l,-2b,14k -3o,15i,-4b,15i -46,16h,-3q,176 -3q,176,-3d,16r -3d,16r,-35,176 -35,176,-2l,16i -49,19c,-43,18u -43,18u,-3r,197 -3r,197,-49,197 -4j,1a0,-4j,1b7 -3q,1a2,-3q,1b6 -38,19d,-38,1a6 -4h,1aq,-3o,1ai -35,1an,-35,1b5 -2g,12s,-2s,13d -2s,13d,-2d,140 -2d,140,-22,13h -22,13h,-2m,12q -22,12t,-1m,13q -1m,13q,-17,131 -2r,14k,-2s,15g -28,16n,-2p,17a -29,16n,-20,17c -19,16r,-1r,16r -1r,16r,-1o,178 -20,17c,-25,17a -29,17a,-21,17c -21,17c,-1u,17m -24,176,-2k,176 -1h,-3p,7,-6f -1h,1i,-1h,-3p -16,-35,-11,-2l -11,-2l,-m,-2u -m,-2u,-j,-2h -j,-2h,-7,-2t -7,-2t,-2,-2r -2,-2r,-3,-2c -3,-2c,9,-2c 36,-1f,-1g,-h -q,-1e,19,-1g -1i,1i,1i,1i -17,131,-12,13p -12,13p,-g,13o -13,13g,-i,139 -1a,132,-o,132 -b,131,-8,13t -a,132,6,138 6,138,-7,13i -1h,14j,-1h,15n -1g,14k,-r,156 -r,156,-a,14l -a,14l,-a,15t -10,16o,-6,16o -6,16o,-d,16p -j,16o,-j,17g 1,16l,-2,17l -1o,178,-15,178 -15,178,-14,17i -14,17i,-1n,17k -2,17l,g,17l 7h,1bk,-q,1bp 7,-6f,49,-6n b,-3k,1a,-4t 1a,-4t,e,-4n 1a,-4t,1f,-45 -2,-2k,9,-2k -1,-2r,b,-2s k,-2p,i,-2b s,-2p,s,-2a s,-2a,v,-2l v,-2l,16,-2n 1j,-2g,16,-2e 19,-1g,6,-1q 17,-1g,l,-16 7u,ht,l,jc -7,13i,a,13p o,13n,u,13n j,13r,u,13p u,13p,k,13o 1,15s,c,14q c,14q,l,15o 7,15g,o,15g s,14v,s,15r v,15d,1c,152 10,15e,1i,15p 1,16n,i,16s 0,175,h,176 79,-36,2l,-4n 2l,-4n,28,-4d 28,-4d,1r,-3j 1r,-3j,26,-2q 26,-2q,37,-2q 1j,-2r,1j,-25 1i,-27,14,-2f 1i,1i,5k,1i 1r,154,1r,15l 1t,14l,1o,14n 1o,14n,23,14m 27,155,27,15n 27,155,2k,15o 2k,15o,2k,14v 3b,150,2u,150 2u,150,2v,15e 3a,15s,30,15s 49,-6n,65,-6g 37,-2q,3g,-2c 3g,-2c,4c,-2c 4c,-2c,4v,-2b 5h,-13,4b,-16 4b,-16,45,-19 45,-19,36,-1f 2v,15e,3a,15e 3a,15e,3a,14v 3a,15e,3a,15s 65,-6g,78,-69 4v,-2b,5u,-28 5u,-28,68,-22 68,-22,5d,-1r 5d,-1r,66,-1b 66,-1b,5g,-18 5g,-18,5h,-13 5i,1h,b6,1h 78,-69,70,-5i 70,-5i,7f,-52 7f,-52,73,-51 73,-51,7d,-4h 7d,-4h,6p,-4g 6p,-4g,76,-47 76,-47,6v,-3j 6v,-3j,79,-36 eg,1be,7h,1bk dp,gt,7u,ht 80,146,9k,146 8t,146,8s,15a 8e,15l,h1,15o 9e,15v,8v,16n 8v,16n,9t,173 a1,16a,9a,15t 9u,148,9u,15c a0,14o,bb,14p 9t,173,a1,16a a7,160,a7,172 a7,160,b1,16a b1,16a,a7,16j b6,1h,iu,1h bb,14p,b5,14a b5,14a,b7,15d bk,14a,bk,15a bk,15a,d2,15a bk,14o,ca,14n bk,148,cf,148 a7,16j,b1,170 c2,16c,c2,16v c1,15v,c6,15v d0,162,cb,162 cb,162,cb,16k iq,fn,dp,gt dn,148,dn,15h dn,15h,ev,15e dl,14t,en,14q dr,148,es,147 cb,16k,d0,16k d0,16k,d0,172 d0,172,ce,172 du,16h,du,170 e1,160,dr,164 f7,147,f9,15c fa,147,fu,155 ee,15v,f7,161 eq,161,eq,16o fk,166,ga,160 ku,197,eg,1be fu,155,ft,143 gb,142,gb,153 gb,153,gt,14n gt,14n,ga,145 ga,160,ge,167 ge,167,g8,16h g8,16h,g7,171 g4,17b,ga,177 ga,177,ga,17d ga,17d,g5,17c gd,1ao,l8,197 ji,2b,im,2b im,2b,ip,34 iu,1h,nv,v j3,1i,o1,1i ip,34,jg,34 jg,34,ji,3n js,2b,jt,3l js,2u,kj,2u ji,3n,io,3n jm,41,iq,48 iq,48,j1,55 jv,48,k2,53 j1,55,jp,52 k2,53,kn,52 it,5f,it,82 it,5f,kh,6k kh,6k,is,81 o2,di,iq,fn kj,2u,kj,3h l6,2c,kt,2p kt,2p,lb,3e lb,3e,lk,33 lk,33,l3,2c lj,2c,lj,3c lj,2b,m9,2e kn,52,kl,47 l3,41,m1,41 lh,42,lh,51 kj,5p,ko,7u kl,5o,m3,5p ko,7u,m7,7p kl,6r,m4,6o qp,16n,ku,197 no,19,n8,19 m9,2e,ll,2t ll,2t,m2,37 md,2a,n8,2b ms,2b,mq,3a mr,42,mh,4o n0,52,n8,4g n8,4g,mq,44 n7,43,nf,4s n8,44,nn,42 mh,4o,n0,52 mp,5m,ma,7t mo,5m,nh,7g mh,73,ne,6t n7,6g,o7,68 mt,8d,n8,82 n8,82,nm,8c nm,8c,nd,8p nd,8p,nd,9e nd,9v,ng,9o ng,9u,na,9u na,9u,ng,9q o1,1i,nv,u nn,42,nd,4e nd,4e,nu,4j ng,5h,nr,78 o7,5i,oa,74 o6,6f,p2,6e ng,9o,ng,9u sl,ap,o2,di p2,6e,p4,78 vm,14f,qp,16n 109,7q,sl,ap 109,7q,19c,da 109,7r,11q,6d 11p,139,vm,14f 11q,6d,12a,91 17t,vu,11p,139 1df,sp,17u,vt 17u,vt,1ec,vu 19b,da,1gh,hn 1ec,vu,1de,sq 1f3,td,1f3,ua 1fj,u0,1f6,te 1fr,tg,1fr,ua 1fs,tg,1g8,tg 1f3,ua,1fj,u0 1fr,ua,1ga,ue 1fq,tr,1g8,tr 1gt,tg,1gd,ue 1g6,uj,1g6,107 1g6,107,1fh,v9 1g5,105,1gr,vp 1gh,hn,1nq,kc 1gr,te,1h1,uh 1h5,te,1hd,un 1h6,tf,1hp,u0 1gh,u5,1gu,u6 1hp,u0,1hd,ui 1mv,ra,1in,qg 1in,qg,1io,so 1io,so,1lj,sq 1im,so,1lk,106 1lk,106,1ij,sq 1ij,sq,1it,10d 1it,10d,1lf,vv 1rs,rq,1lj,r5 1lj,r5,1lk,sn 1li,r8,1rm,su 1lk,sn,1s8,t2 1rq,rr,1lj,sk 1lk,so,1lq,153 1lq,153,23g,159 1nr,kc,1v4,lj 1ns,ss,1o0,151 1nl,uo,1tt,133 1nv,10h,1um,138 1nt,112,1rb,113 1mu,10v,1t5,110 1o6,12m,1rd,12v 1p6,v2,1qp,ut 1u5,102,1ot,vb 209,135,1pg,13j 1rb,t2,1rj,151 20q,vr,1qj,10u 1q4,132,1vf,106 1rn,kv,20t,ke 1vb,s6,1rs,rp 1rs,rp,1rq,t1 1rq,rq,1vb,t3 1rq,t1,1vf,t5 1va,s5,1rs,t0 1sq,vf,1vm,va 21q,10o,1sn,11f 1vg,kv,1uf,l1 1uf,l1,1vd,l0 1vk,ku,1u8,l3 1u8,l3,1us,l3 1tu,t5,1ua,151 1u7,12b,216,12h 20t,ke,1v4,lj 1v4,lj,1v1,l1 1v1,l1,1vg,kv 1vd,l0,1vk,ku 21a,sb,1vb,s4 1vb,s4,1vb,t3 1vb,t3,21e,t8 1vc,s5,21d,t7 239,t9,21e,t9 21e,t9,21b,sb 21b,sb,238,sk 21b,sf,1vc,t3 21b,sd,237,ta 212,t8,216,154 208,vf,223,vn 235,sk,21e,t7 23n,l6,23p,oe 23n,l5,2gi,l4 23p,oe,2gj,oc 260,sr,23u,sj 23u,sj,23u,td 23u,td,261,tf 239,sj,239,t9 23g,159,238,t8 261,tf,260,ss 268,t0,267,t5 267,t5,26m,t5 268,t5,260,t5 287,t2,26p,su 26p,sv,26p,tg 26p,tg,284,tg 287,t2,287,th 28o,t3,28o,tg 28o,tg,29a,tg 29a,tg,299,t4 299,t4,28m,t1 2gk,tk,2au,tk 2bu,tj,29i,t2 29i,t2,29j,tm 29j,tm,2au,tl 2k7,jv,2e7,l5 2gi,l4,2gj,od 2k9,jv,2gj,l4 2k7,k0,2gh,l6 2gh,l6,2k5,oc 2k8,od,2gj,od 2gj,od,2k7,k0 2m8,tj,2gk,tj 2k8,k1,2k8,od 2m3,lm,2ln,l6 2lj,m0,2mc,m0 2m3,km,2m3,lm 2m3,lk,2me,l6 2mc,m0,2m3,lm 2mp,l9,2nb,l3 2nb,l3,2nh,lb 2nh,lb,2na,lq 2na,lq,2na,m9 2ma,lv,2lv,m8 2n8,mq,2n1,mr 2n9,mo,2mu,mm 2mu,mm,2ne,mm 2ne,mm,2n7,mq 2n1,n2,2n1,of 2n1,of,2ma,nv 2n2,oc,2nk,nt 2q2,tj,2m8,tj 2nv,jj,2o0,o7 2nv,jl,31g,jl 2o0,o7,31e,o7 2q2,th,2q5,10b 32d,u9,30o,to 30o,to,30p,10j 31o,10i,30p,tp 30p,tp,30q,10h 30p,10j,31o,10i 30q,10h,31m,u6 31g,jl,31e,o6 31g,jm,38f,jm 31g,jm,35c,ir 33r,ui,31m,u6 31m,u6,31m,10h 33u,10g,31l,u7 31l,u7,31m,10g 31m,10h,33u,10g 31m,10g,33r,ui 37k,v6,33s,ui 33s,ui,37i,10f 33u,10f,33t,uk 37i,10f,33u,10f 35c,ir,35c,jk 37u,c2,370,c2 370,c2,375,cs 383,df,36t,df 38g,c0,38h,dk 375,cs,383,cu 383,cu,383,df 38f,jm,3cd,kl 3gv,v7,37k,v7 37k,v7,37k,10g 37k,10g,3h1,10g 39i,c3,38v,cu 3a0,cv,39f,c5 3a1,c6,3ah,dj 38v,cu,39o,e0 39o,e0,3a0,cv 3bc,di,3bp,cb 3ah,dj,3av,cr 3av,cr,3bc,di 3cg,c0,3cl,cu 3cl,dm,3cr,dm 3cr,dm,3cc,dq 3cc,dq,3cr,de 3cr,de,3cr,dl 3cd,kl,3m0,kl 3h1,10g,3h0,v5 3rg,102,3l0,102 3n9,101,3jm,v8 3jm,v8,3jm,100 3jm,100,3l5,100 3m0,kl,3m9,kj 3m9,kj,3mh,kg 3mh,kg,3ml,kd 3mm,ke,3mt,k9 3nv,iq,3o4,ig 3mt,k9,3n4,k3 3n4,k3,3na,jt 3na,jt,3ne,jn 3ne,jn,3nl,jd 3nl,jd,3np,j5 3np,j5,3nv,iq 3rm,ma,42p,q3 420,101,3rg,102 42p,q3,48i,rl 47r,vb,420,101 4fv,rp,47r,vb #


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

here's another one. It explains where BBQ goes.

-7q,-61,-av,-42 -av,-42,-b5,-4f -b5,-4f,-82,-6e -bj,2,-b7,-20 -b7,-20,-a5,-3c -b5,1p,-bj,2 -a4,3n,-b5,1p -a5,-3d,-9c,-44 -ad,-4b,-9v,-3u -9u,-2k,-99,-2v -a0,-1b,-a4,-1u -a4,-1u,-9t,-2l -9h,-2f,-9p,-21 -9p,-21,-9i,-1v -9i,-1v,-9b,-2a -9b,-2a,-9i,-2e -8f,-v,-9h,-r -9h,-r,-a0,-1b -9i,-1r,-9j,-1e -9j,-1e,-9c,-1j -92,20,-a1,3a -a1,3a,-a4,3n -82,-6e,-7s,-65 -81,-4o,-8n,-5i -9c,-44,-7f,-4l -8i,-2t,-81,-2j -81,-2j,-7r,-20 -8u,-2l,-8l,-2n -8l,-2n,-8l,-2e -8l,-2e,-90,-2e -99,-31,-8h,-2t -7t,-22,-7s,-1c -7t,-17,-8f,-v -8u,-1r,-91,-1f -91,-1f,-8n,-1f -8n,-1f,-8l,-1q -7e,e,-92,20 -7j,-4j,-58,-4t -68,-d,-7e,e 5,-8g,-5f,-95 -58,-4t,-2d,-4i -5a,-13,-46,-1g -67,-e,-58,-13 -3f,1f,-55,q -54,q,-4p,29 -4p,29,-40,45 12,-6b,-4a,-7s -4a,-7s,i,-8d -46,-1g,-1k,-24 -1g,1j,-3f,1f -40,45,-3c,52 -21,5o,-3d,55 -1r,5m,-4f,bq -45,bt,-1e,5p -4f,bq,-45,bt -2d,-4i,-6,-2t 1h,-23,-1j,-4i -1j,-4i,12,-6b -1l,-25,-1,-2e 1j,5t,-21,5o 5f,-6h,-3,-7k -3,-7k,4i,-8m 3m,-3c,-10,-64 -j,-5u,3o,-70 -6,-2t,3,-2e -1i,1i,1i,1i 3o,-70,b,-90 4r,-24,s,-4a s,-4a,5f,-6h 26,-10,m,-2c m,-2c,3m,-3c 5,5p,f,a2 l,a1,o,5q f,a2,l,a1 24,-7n,6v,-8e 71,-6d,24,-7n 5v,-55,2t,-75 2t,-75,5q,-87 65,-39,2h,-4u 2h,-4u,71,-6d 2j,-2r,5v,-55 2g,-1p,4r,-24 2j,-1a,65,-39 5f,-1e,2j,-2r 1i,1i,71,c 5a,4o,1j,5t 5q,-87,35,-9u 3v,-61,7j,-7d 63,-4s,3v,-61 4l,-1j,8c,-3f 3q,58,7p,c3 7v,bf,4b,4s 5q,-7e,9d,-8u 7j,-7d,5s,-7h 8c,-3f,64,-4p 6b,-4s,63,-4s 8u,2b,5a,4o 71,c,86,-3 7p,c3,82,c0 86,-3,8u,-k 8u,-k,9i,-17 9q,5,8u,2b 9i,-17,9s,-20 9s,-20,9v,-31 9v,-31,af,3r 9v,-2q,9q,5 af,3r,bd,9a bd,9a,d1,eq fp,-1k,do,-3b do,-3b,dc,-2n de,-2l,fj,-a d1,eq,el,i3 fj,-a,h1,-22 fq,14,er,19 er,19,f5,21 f5,20,fr,5e gq,6m,ep,6o ep,6o,fj,9m gk,78,fj,7h fj,7h,fk,70 fk,70,h2,73 fj,9m,i3,8v el,i3,ig,nk gl,-34,fp,-1k h1,-22,io,-9 ii,-1e,gl,-34 g3,2r,fq,14 hf,2u,g3,2r gq,5a,gf,3r gf,3r,hv,3m fr,5e,gq,5a g0,81,gq,7p gq,7p,gk,78 h2,73,gp,6j hr,85,g3,8o g3,8o,g0,81 iq,c0,g8,b9 g8,b9,fr,dc go,d1,go,cf go,cf,hi,ce hi,c2,gl,c6 gl,c6,gm,bo gm,bo,ig,c7 fr,dc,hm,e5 ht,dd,go,d1 jr,-2m,ii,-1e io,-9,kb,-27 jh,1l,hl,1j hl,1j,hf,2u hv,3m,i3,4p i3,4p,je,4k i3,8v,hr,85 hi,ce,hi,c2 ig,c7,ik,bt hm,e5,ht,dd j3,fg,i3,hu i3,hu,jn,j1 ig,nk,lv,q9 kb,-27,jr,-2m je,4k,jh,1l m5,fi,j9,er j9,er,j2,fg j8,hh,k2,gr k2,gr,l1,hh jn,j1,ko,id ko,id,j8,hh l1,hh,lj,h2 lj,h2,kc,gb kc,gb,kv,fo kv,fo,ma,ge ma,ge,m5,fi pf,ji,m7,k2 m7,k2,mh,l3 mh,l2,o8,ns lv,q9,ru,ss p4,lq,op,la op,la,ob,lk ob,lk,nq,kp nq,kp,q7,k7 qa,mi,oi,mq oi,mq,ok,m6 ok,m6,p4,lq o8,ns,qh,nh q7,k7,pf,ji qh,nh,qa,mi ru,ss,114,tb te,nd,vk,nm ut,q2,tj,nb vk,nm,ut,q2 uu,ql,ve,qr ve,qr,v2,ra v2,ra,uf,qq uf,qq,uv,qj 11v,p6,11t,on 11t,on,11v,ob 11v,ob,129,o0 129,o0,131,nq 11f,ot,11q,pe 11q,pe,12e,os 120,p8,181,p5 121,qj,11j,qd 11j,qd,11c,pt 11c,pt,118,ph 118,ph,11f,p4 11f,p4,11v,p6 11v,qj,18f,ql 12h,rf,127,r8 127,r8,11v,qq 11v,qq,121,qk 114,tb,16l,tc 131,nq,171,nq 12u,o5,136,o5 13r,od,143,o8 12e,os,12o,pd 12o,pd,137,ov 137,ov,13i,pe 12p,pv,131,pl 131,pl,135,pq 129,pv,12h,qf 12h,qf,12n,q3 16s,ri,12h,rf 14q,ob,153,o8 15g,oi,158,ok 13i,pe,14l,ou 14l,ou,147,pb 14r,pt,14s,q2 14s,q2,155,pu 147,pb,15g,p1 15h,pg,150,p5 150,p5,163,ov 171,nq,179,ns 15l,oa,162,oa 16d,ob,16b,oh 163,ov,164,pf 16q,pp,173,pl 15g,p1,15h,pg 164,pf,16k,p2 17d,rf,16s,ri 16l,tc,18p,t1 179,ns,17h,o3 17h,o3,17j,of 17j,of,17i,ov 16o,pf,17e,ov 17c,ov,17j,pb 17j,pb,187,ov 181,p5,18e,p9 18e,p9,18q,pj 173,pl,175,pr 187,q8,18i,q8 18i,q8,18e,ps 18m,qh,18f,qm 17l,qk,17l,r8 17l,r8,17d,rf 18q,pj,18s,q0 18s,q0,18m,qh 18p,t3,1b7,s9 1b7,s9,1da,qt 1da,qt,1eh,ph 1er,ov,1f9,nf 1eh,ph,1er,p0 1l2,2fj,1l2,2d6 1l2,2d6,1ld,2c8 1lp,2k1,1l2,2fj 1n0,rt,1l9,rn 1ld,2c8,1mf,2bk 1ne,2l4,1m7,2kb 1nf,2li,1li,2lb 1n4,2m4,1m4,2n3 1nc,2n1,1me,2o8 1mv,rt,1r4,rs 1oa,2l6,1nn,2k9 1nu,2l0,1mr,2k4 1oc,2n0,1o0,2oh 1nr,2oq,1ng,2qk 1ng,2qk,1ne,2rn 1ne,2rn,1nj,2st 1nj,2st,1o9,2uu 1q2,2jb,1p1,2k3 1p1,2k3,1oe,2kt 1oa,2kn,1os,2j8 1p1,2la,1pp,2k1 1p9,2ld,1qm,2kl 1qo,2n7,1oo,2n6 1of,2nb,1p7,2ok 1op,2nc,1q4,2o6 1o9,2uu,1q4,30g 1q7,lv,1q6,lh 1q6,lh,1qd,l9 1qd,l9,1qr,l8 1qr,l8,1rb,l6 1rb,l6,1rp,l6 1qm,lf,1qr,lf 1r9,lf,1rf,lf 1qu,lk,1r7,lk 1qr,p7,1qt,n1 1qt,n1,1sl,n1 1qt,n2,1qq,mk 1qq,mk,1qe,ma 1qe,ma,1q7,lv 1r4,rs,1tp,rs 1rs,2i6,1r0,2im 1r0,2im,1q2,2jb 1rv,2nf,1qo,2n7 1q4,30g,1si,30u 1rp,l6,1s9,l6 1sq,l6,1t6,l7 1rs,lf,1s7,lg 1sa,l6,1sr,l6 1sk,le,1sq,le 1sc,lk,1si,lk 1sl,n1,1t2,p1 1sh,mk,1sj,mv 1sj,mv,1sm,mk 1sm,mk,1ss,mf 1ss,mf,1t3,mb 1ro,ov,1rm,ni 1sc,or,1sa,nh 1s6,274,1sn,263 1sn,263,1t3,25i 1s7,273,1s3,27m 1s3,27m,1s2,28a 1s2,28a,1s5,28v 1s5,28v,1sc,29c 1sc,29c,1sl,29n 1sl,29n,1t0,2a4 1um,2i3,1sr,2i2 1sr,2i2,1rs,2i6 1uh,2nd,1rv,2nf 1st,312,20e,317 1sh,30u,1t5,313 1ta,lq,1t8,lh 1t8,lh,1t6,la 1t9,ln,1t7,m3 1tu,op,1ue,kt 1ue,kt,1vn,ks 1uc,lf,1vo,le 1t3,mb,1t7,m3 1vs,mk,1u6,ml 1un,mo,1ue,mo 1ue,mo,1ud,mv 1ud,mv,1uk,mt 1vv,ne,1u2,nf 1tt,on,1ts,p6 1uc,ne,205,on 1u5,ng,201,os 1u0,np,201,p4 1tv,o5,1vc,p5 1tp,rs,207,rs 1vj,243,1tr,24p 1v8,25f,1uc,25u 1uc,25u,1tn,26d 1t3,25i,1tl,24u 1tl,24v,1tt,24o 1tn,26d,1t9,271 1t0,2a4,1te,2ad 1te,2ad,1tt,2am 1ts,2an,1up,2b0 1vn,ks,206,op 1un,mv,1uo,n5 1uo,n5,1ug,n9 1v1,mr,1vl,mp 1vl,mp,1v6,n8 1vc,ne,201,nv 1v5,ng,200,o4 1up,ne,203,oc 1tt,og,1uo,p3 1u0,o0,1vl,p4 20m,23q,1vj,243 205,257,1v8,25f 1vk,2b4,1uq,2b0 1vj,2b3,20q,2bo 21u,2i4,1um,2i3 20s,2ne,1uh,2nd 206,om,204,p6 205,rs,20o,rq 20o,rq,215,rn 215,rn,21g,rg 21f,rh,21j,rc 21j,rc,21q,r2 225,1s8,21g,1t8 21h,1t6,211,1u6 211,1u6,217,1vh 218,1vh,21m,20r 22p,23f,21g,23j 21i,23k,20m,23q 22v,24p,216,24u 216,24u,205,257 20q,2bo,21v,2ci 23q,2nc,20r,2nc 246,1rp,234,1rs 234,1rs,225,1s8 21m,20r,226,21i 226,21i,23i,226 24l,23k,22p,23f 251,24s,22v,24p 23n,26g,22l,26j 22l,26j,22g,27a 22g,27a,22c,282 22c,283,22d,28e 22d,28e,22q,295 22q,295,23n,29o 21v,2ci,22q,2d5 22q,2d5,24e,2en 252,2hv,21u,2i4 253,1qe,24j,1rf 24j,1rf,246,1rp 23i,226,25f,22p 267,23t,24h,23k 25c,26o,24e,26j 24f,26j,23n,26g 23n,29o,24g,2a5 24g,2a5,258,2ao 24e,2en,265,2g3 26u,2nd,23q,2nc 28e,105,266,10s 266,10s,285,10p 26c,1i8,25t,1jf 25t,1jf,25l,1kv 25l,1kv,259,1n4 259,1n4,254,1p0 254,1p0,253,1qe 25f,22p,26b,22u 28a,246,267,23t 26j,252,251,24s 27h,278,25c,26o 258,2ao,25l,2b2 25l,2b2,25u,2bg 25u,2bg,269,2c2 269,2c2,271,2cs 265,2g3,277,2gu 26j,2i0,251,2i0 28p,tb,27q,sv 27q,sv,28d,ti 28d,ti,26t,th 26t,th,287,tt 287,tt,26g,u6 26g,u6,283,u7 283,u7,26g,v0 26g,v0,289,ui 289,ui,26j,vl 29b,vt,27o,uf 27o,uf,28j,107 26j,vl,28c,v6 28c,v6,26c,vu 26c,vu,28e,105 28j,107,274,vm 274,vm,28s,11g 28s,11g,26b,117 26b,117,28p,12i 28g,1fo,27f,1gj 27f,1gj,26c,1i8 26b,22u,27f,230 27f,230,29c,231 282,255,26j,252 29q,27b,27h,278 271,2cs,27o,2dc 27o,2dc,28d,2dg 277,2gu,27m,2h1 27m,2h1,28k,2h5 29k,2hu,26j,2i0 28n,2nb,26u,2nd 293,mm,297,lr 297,lr,29m,lh 29f,n9,293,mm 28p,te,2a8,s4 293,tm,29p,v4 28s,vi,27v,tq 27v,tq,298,vb 298,vb,293,tm 293,10e,28o,10v 28o,10v,28p,116 28p,116,28t,11l 28t,11l,293,12b 293,12b,28v,131 28v,131,291,13t 291,13t,295,14a 295,14a,29c,14e 29c,14e,29n,14f 2af,1f9,294,1fg 294,1fg,28g,1fo 29f,1lr,299,1p2 299,1p2,29a,1qa 29a,1qa,29e,1r7 29e,1r7,29i,1rh 29c,231,2ah,22s 2b3,248,28a,246 2ag,258,292,256 292,256,282,255 28d,2dg,291,2dd 291,2dd,29r,2d2 28k,2h5,29d,2h6 29d,2h6,2a2,2h1 2b2,2nb,28n,2nb 29m,lh,2a3,lg 2a3,lg,2bi,m6 2jl,r4,29f,n9 2av,mp,2eb,jm 2a8,s4,2b4,rl 2b5,ss,2ab,st 29p,uq,29u,ti 29u,ti,2ac,v3 2ar,vc,2aq,uq 2aq,uq,2av,u5 2av,u5,2b7,te 2b9,vv,2ar,vc 2b6,110,2al,107 2al,107,2a4,102 2a4,102,29i,102 29i,102,293,10e 2b3,11h,2aj,10p 2aj,10p,2a1,10b 29v,148,29v,13q 29v,13q,29n,13e 2a1,12k,2a7,12n 2a7,12n,2a5,134 2a5,134,29u,12u 29u,12u,2a4,12k 29n,14f,29v,148 2bp,1fa,2af,1f9 2c9,1hq,2b0,1i5 2b0,1i5,2aa,1ii 2aa,1ii,29m,1jc 29m,1jc,29h,1k9 29h,1k9,29h,1lv 29i,1rh,29s,1rk 29s,1rk,2bb,1rr 2ad,22t,2bv,22f 2bo,25c,2ag,258 2cp,27g,29q,27b 29r,2d2,2a8,2ch 2a8,2ch,2al,2bs 2al,2bs,2bc,2b8 2a2,2h1,2aj,2gi 2aj,2gi,2bc,2fk 2bc,2i6,29k,2hu 2cb,li,2j0,ob 2b4,rl,2c8,r9 2c8,r9,2d4,r5 2cp,sj,2bu,s1 2b4,tj,2bj,t1 2bj,t1,2ca,st 2ca,st,2d2,t1 2c1,si,2b7,sc 2ch,ur,2ce,uv 2ce,uv,2cd,v5 2cd,vj,2cd,v3 2cd,v3,2ck,uo 2d4,100,2c1,105 2c1,105,2b9,vv 2cd,vf,2ce,vk 2ck,vp,2cd,vj 2bm,126,2b6,110 2cr,1fb,2bp,1fa 2e1,1hl,2c9,1hq 2bb,1rr,2co,1sc 2bq,22g,2cn,228 2d8,246,2b3,248 2cl,25e,2bo,25c 2bc,2b8,2cb,2ah 2cb,2ah,2d7,2ai 2bc,2fk,2bm,2f4 2bm,2f4,2cd,2ec 2cd,2ec,2cv,2e3 2cl,2ip,2bc,2i6 2cu,2mn,2b2,2nb 2iv,nc,2d3,kq 2cq,l2,2cs,lo 2d1,ks,2d5,ls 2dc,kv,2di,lv 2e1,l8,2e7,m6 2dq,l4,2dt,m4 2d4,r5,2e0,r6 2e0,r6,2ev,rc 2e1,sv,2db,ru 2dc,sm,2cn,rv 2d2,t1,2dq,tk 2dq,tk,2e4,uf 2e4,uf,2dp,va 2do,vb,2dm,v1 2dm,v1,2dg,up 2dg,up,2d8,ul 2d1,ul,2cp,ul 2cp,ul,2cj,uo 2dp,va,2d4,100 2ck,vq,2cp,vs 2cp,vs,2cu,vs 2cu,vs,2d7,vu 2f7,1fl,2dq,1fi 2dq,1fi,2cr,1fb 2f4,1i0,2e1,1hl 2co,1sc,2dh,1t1 2dh,1t1,2e4,1u9 2d0,21c,2dp,213 2dp,213,2ea,210 2cn,228,2de,224 2de,224,2ed,22d 2ef,23t,2d8,246 2eu,25a,2e3,25e 2e3,25e,2cl,25e 2e5,27e,2cp,27g 2d7,2ai,2e3,2aj 2e3,2aj,2f8,2av 2cv,2e3,2dm,2e0 2dm,2e0,2eh,2e5 2dq,2jf,2cl,2ip 2fi,2jd,2dq,2jf 2ec,2ls,2cu,2mn 2eb,jm,2it,la 2ep,ll,2ev,mf 2ec,lf,2ei,mb 2f4,lt,2fd,mn 2fk,lt,2fs,mt 2ev,rc,2fo,rp 2fq,1es,2fh,1f3 2fh,1f3,2f9,1fd 2f9,1fd,2f4,1fm 2f1,1i1,2fa,1i3 2fa,1i3,2fi,1i4 2fi,1i4,2gj,1i4 2e4,1u9,2e7,1uv 2e7,1us,2ea,1vd 2ea,1vd,2ec,1vl 2ec,1vl,2ej,1vs 2ej,1vs,2f1,202 2f1,202,2g6,20e 2ea,210,2en,210 2en,210,2f6,213 2f6,213,2fo,219 2e6,22b,2es,22l 2er,22l,2f0,22s 2f0,22s,2f0,238 2f0,238,2em,23k 2em,23k,2ec,23v 2gn,24j,2fk,251 2fk,251,2eu,25a 2f8,27a,2e5,27e 2gb,276,2f5,279 2f8,2av,2g8,2bd 2eh,2e5,2fd,2ep 2fd,2ep,2g1,2fg 2gc,2in,2fi,2jd 2hc,2lv,2fj,2ls 2fj,2ls,2ec,2ls 2g9,m5,2gk,n6 2gp,mh,2h3,nd 2h6,ml,2he,ni 2g3,s7,2fo,rp 2g2,s5,2gf,t3 2gf,t3,2gq,ud 2gq,ud,2h8,vf 2h8,vf,2hm,105 2hf,192,2gl,1ah 2gl,1ah,2he,1bf 2gq,1bd,2gj,1bo 2h5,1bd,2h0,1bm 2gu,1b2,2hg,1b8 2gv,1ca,2gv,1cl 2g9,1c4,2g7,1ci 2gl,1co,2gl,1d5 2h2,1d9,2h1,1dh 2il,1eg,2h7,1ek 2h8,1ej,2g7,1eo 2g7,1eo,2fq,1es 2gk,1di,2gb,1dv 2ft,1dc,2ft,1dn 2gs,1dr,2gs,1e3 2gj,1i4,2hf,1i4 2fq,20b,2gr,20i 2gr,20i,2hn,20q 2g0,21b,2gn,21k 2gn,21k,2h2,226 2fo,219,2g5,21c 2h2,226,2h8,230 2h8,230,2h6,23s 2h6,23s,2gn,24j 2i2,26s,2h6,273 2h6,273,2gb,276 2g8,2bd,2h0,2bq 2h0,2bq,2hu,2ch 2g1,2fg,2gc,2g6 2g7,2g4,2gc,2h2 2gc,2h2,2gi,2hp 2gd,2g3,2g9,2gi 2g9,2gi,2gg,2hm 2gg,2hm,2gc,2in 2hi,mp,2hr,nm 2hv,n0,2i7,nt 2ib,n7,2ii,o2 2hm,105,2ih,10m 2ih,10m,2jn,114 2j8,13r,2ii,14f 2ii,14f,2i8,14u 2kn,18g,2hf,192 2he,1bf,2il,1cc 2hj,1bh,2i2,1bh 2ha,1ch,2hf,1cv 2hr,1cu,2i9,1d5 2i9,1co,2it,1ct 2hv,1c0,2il,1c4 2ii,1cc,2j2,1co 2h8,1br,2he,1c4 2he,1c4,2hm,1cg 2j5,1ef,2il,1eg 2hk,1db,2he,1dk 2io,1dc,2j7,1dm 2hi,1e1,2hj,1e9 2ht,1dq,2i1,1e1 2ik,1dq,2im,1e3 2hf,1i4,2ih,1i4 2ih,1i4,2jp,1i9 2ki,1lh,2hq,1m3 2jk,1k9,2ih,1lj 2ih,1lj,2ic,1lt 2l7,1pe,2if,1qd 2hn,20q,2ic,217 2ic,217,2is,21s 2is,264,2ie,26l 2ie,26l,2hs,26v 2hu,2ch,2ic,2d4 2ic,2d4,2j7,2eh 2id,2m0,2ht,2m0 2ht,2m0,2h9,2m0 2ia,2lv,2k0,2m0 2it,la,2j3,pi 2ju,pg,2kc,pn 2j3,p7,2k2,pi 2kf,qe,2k9,qp 2k9,qp,2ju,r2 2ju,r2,2jj,r5 2jn,114,2l9,11e 2kk,13g,2k6,13j 2jo,13n,2j8,13t 2k6,13j,2jm,13n 2j2,1co,2jk,1de 2j6,1ct,2jj,1d0 2jn,1dh,2jm,1e2 2jm,1e2,2je,1eb 2je,1eb,2j5,1ef 2jp,1i9,2k6,1il 2k6,1il,2kb,1it 2kb,1it,2kb,1jd 2kb,1jd,2js,1jt 2js,1jt,2ji,1kb 2k1,1jn,2jv,1km 2jt,1js,2jr,1kf 2je,1k4,2jm,1kl 2ja,1kj,2jo,1kr 2jk,1k6,2jp,1kh 2is,21s,2j5,22g 2j5,22g,2j7,23o 2j7,23o,2j6,252 2j6,252,2is,264 2k9,2ga,2jq,2eq 2jq,2eq,2iv,2e4 2kd,2hk,2k9,2ga 2k0,2m0,2lj,2lr 2kc,pn,2kf,pu 2kf,pu,2kf,qd 2l9,11e,2mk,11k 2md,13r,2lm,13f 2lm,13f,2l5,13e 2l5,13e,2kk,13g 2m7,18g,2kn,18g 2nk,1l9,2ki,1lh 2ou,1o5,2l7,1pe 2lr,20a,2m6,1v4 2m0,21d,2lr,20a 2kt,2hj,2kc,2h6 2lu,2hq,2lf,2hk 2lf,2hk,2kt,2hj 2lj,2lr,2mm,2li 2mk,11k,2nr,11p 2ms,146,2md,13r 2ne,14u,2ms,146 2nk,18h,2m7,18g 2n0,1ic,2nd,1ij 2nd,1ij,2nv,1iq 2n0,1ic,2n6,1ir 2n6,1ir,2nm,1j3 2nc,1s0,2lu,1p6 2nb,1tf,2na,1ru 2nc,1se,2nr,1si 2nr,1sr,2na,1su 2m6,1v4,2nb,1tf 2o1,266,2m0,21d 2n1,2j1,2mm,2ig 2mm,2ig,2lu,2hq 2n3,2kj,2n3,2jv 2n3,2jv,2n1,2j1 2mm,2li,2mu,2l3 2mu,2l3,2n3,2kj 2n9,2pp,2ol,2oo 2nr,11p,2p6,123 2pe,18f,2nk,18h 2nv,1iq,2ol,1j0 2ol,1j0,2ou,1iv 2ou,1iv,2pn,1j0 2nm,1j3,2o5,1j7 2o5,1j7,2oe,1j8 2oe,1j8,2pb,1je 2r9,1lt,2nk,1l9 2rv,1nm,2oq,1o7 2nr,1si,2nr,1sr 2pn,2a2,2o1,266 2ol,2oo,2pp,2n5 2p6,123,2q8,12p 2q8,12p,2r2,13p 2r5,17m,2pe,18f 2pn,1j0,2qf,1iu 2qf,1iu,2rf,1ir 2pb,1je,2pn,1je 2pn,1je,2qo,1je 2r0,2et,2pn,2a2 2pp,2n5,2qr,2ki 2r2,13p,2ri,154 2ri,154,2rt,168 2rs,164,2rs,16q 2rs,16q,2r5,17m 2rf,1ir,2s5,1im 2s5,1im,2sl,1if 2qo,1je,2ri,1jb 2ri,1jb,2sh,1j2 2sr,1m0,2r7,1lv 2ug,1ng,2rv,1nm 2r9,2ga,2r0,2et 2qr,2ki,2r9,2ga 2sh,1j2,2sv,1io 2sk,1if,2un,1i6 339,1il,2ss,1in 2u8,1m0,2sr,1m0 2un,1i6,30h,1hu 2vb,1m0,2u8,1m0 31a,1mj,2ug,1ng 30h,1hu,31v,1hl 30o,1ic,32e,1i6 30o,1ia,315,1i0 30p,1ib,314,1ii 31c,1l5,30q,1lf 30q,1lf,30e,1lk 30e,1lk,2vb,1m0 31v,1hl,334,1hc 31u,1hj,323,1gq 323,1gq,32d,1gi 32d,1gi,32v,1gi 32l,1k2,31o,1jf 31o,1jf,31i,1ii 32d,1jv,31c,1l5 331,1l4,32a,1m6 32a,1m6,31a,1mj 334,1hc,339,1il 32v,1gi,33q,1gj 33q,1gj,349,1h1 34f,1jk,33l,1k2 33l,1k2,32l,1k2 338,1k3,331,1l4 32s,1uh,352,1u7 399,1vk,32u,1vu 32u,1vu,32s,1uh 35n,181,35g,18e 35g,18e,35f,18m 35f,18j,35h,18r 353,1ah,352,19n 352,19n,35b,19o 35b,19o,358,1a5 35i,1a8,35h,1a3 35d,1a3,35e,19q 35e,19q,35u,19p 359,1ja,353,1ah 354,1a7,355,1ac 358,1ad,35e,1ad 35e,1ad,35i,1a8 349,1h1,34j,1hn 34j,1hn,34l,1ip 358,1j9,354,1v1 34l,1ip,34f,1jk 354,1v1,36v,1uu 35u,176,361,182 35u,179,35n,181 361,181,366,18d 366,18d,364,18o 36o,1jc,36i,19n 35u,19p,35s,1aj 35v,1ag,360,19p 360,19p,36i,19n 35s,19o,35s,196 35s,196,35m,196 35m,196,35n,19p 35o,1ak,35k,1ao 35k,1ao,35l,1au 35n,1au,360,1au 360,1au,362,1ap 36v,1uu,36o,1jc 36u,1u3,390,1u7 390,1u7,399,1vk #1oc,2mc 24e,21g 23a,21c 24i,227 23u,220 23l,21m 25m,21t 268,21s 25o,22b 27b,225 26u,22i 27b,2gb 27v,228 297,22g 283,22i 28t,2gq 29f,221 2a9,224 2as,224 2a1,22d


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

lol, funny new level DJ


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

my sister made this one



-1v7,-c4,-209,-ev -209,-ev,-1uo,-gu -1up,-fd,-1tt,-ec -1sp,-98,-1v6,-c3 -1ub,-e9,-1t8,-dp -1t8,-dp,-1tk,-eu -1m8,-6k,-1sp,-98 -1nt,-7l,-1pd,-7r -1nt,-7m,-1m8,-6k -1id,-5g,-1m8,-6k -1at,-56,-1ie,-5f -1f0,a0,-1es,1d -147,a1,-1f0,a0 -10s,-53,-1at,-56 -rv,a8,-147,a0 -10q,-9r,-111,-7a -10r,-53,-tf,-28 -ta,-7l,-10q,-9r -t4,-7i,-r7,-6p -tf,-28,-r1,-24 -m9,8p,-sf,7c -je,-2l,-r6,-6p -jg,4b,-r4,9 -s2,a7,-o5,cc -o5,cc,-hk,c9 -jk,7l,-m8,8q -aj,-5,-je,-2l -fm,41,-jg,4b -gt,8u,-jk,7l -hk,c9,-9v,c9 -fo,41,-e7,3q -ek,7e,-gt,8u -76,81,-ek,7e -9g,78,-cp,7e -9m,-3e,-b8,-4j -b8,-4j,-8r,-4r -c4,5a,-85,4v -9n,-48,-4q,-38 -8m,g,-aj,-5 -78,6c,-9i,77 -9v,c9,-72,bk -5f,11,-8m,g -75,6d,6,1k -77,81,-l,7q -72,bk,-66,ag -3c,1f,-5h,11 -66,ag,-68,80 -1j,1h,-3l,1e 40,-4m,-g,-4u -1i,1i,1i,1i 4,60,-b,1s -l,7q,4,60 1i,1i,4n,1f 6i,-38,42,-4l 4n,1f,6m,9 7a,-1o,6i,-38 6m,9,7a,-1o #-1ur,-bo -137,-5j -126,-b5 -v7,6b -t2,-7k -q8,-2k -iu,-2s -h7,c5 -ef,3f -cl,73 1v,-22 21,-2u 3v,-27 4l,-l 34,1a 52,-3t 57,-21 5b,l 6m,-29 6k,-m


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

-1h,1h,-6d,1f -2o,-30,-38,-3a -4c,-30,-2o,-30 -2p,-30,-33,-2l -2u,-r,-2v,-l -2v,-l,7g,-j -1i,1i,1i,1i 1h,-3m,2n,-3t 1h,1j,bm,1j 2n,-3t,2j,-3i 2m,-3t,24,-43 2l,-m,3m,-14 3m,-14,69,-26 7h,-5u,8l,-5e 69,-26,7n,-l 7g,-j,9m,-i 8l,-5e,81,-5e 8i,-5e,88,-61 bm,12,93,1i bn,1b,8u,1i 9m,-j,a1,-i bm,-g,am,1i aa,1h,bl,-4 bn,6,a0,1i bm,f,9o,1i bm,o,9e,1k bl,-1m,bm,-1e bm,-1e,bk,-1n bk,-1n,bg,-1u bg,-1u,bc,-22 bm,1j,bm,-1f bm,-1f,bd,1i b2,1h,bm,-u ce,-19,ip,1u ip,1u,pe,2q pe,2q,v8,2s rm,26,13o,27 v8,2s,13s,2s 13s,2s,16l,2t 16l,2t,1c7,1v 1c7,1v,1gn,15 1dp,1k,1gs,k 1gs,k,1gn,15 1gn,15,1gs,14 1gs,14,1gr,k 1l3,a,1l7,6t 1l3,c,1sr,d 1l7,6s,22s,6u 1sr,d,247,d 22s,6u,24i,6u 24i,6u,248,d 247,c,28b,-b 247,c,28j,6u 28m,71,24j,6u 24j,6u,28a,-a 28b,-b,28m,71 29v,-j,2a5,6v 29v,-j,2eu,-18 2a0,-i,2f1,6v 2a6,6v,2et,-17 2a5,6v,2f3,70 2eu,-18,2f2,70 2if,m,2og,5i 2og,5i,2s8,77 2s8,77,328,82 328,82,38a,86 35p,85,3cs,6k 3d5,8c,38a,85 3cs,6k,3d5,8c 3da,7o,3da,71 3dc,8a,3de,76 3dq,8b,3dp,6j 3e4,7q,3e8,6r 3ei,7t,3ek,6q 3ei,84,3ed,78 3et,85,3et,6h 3ep,7r,3ej,6p 3dt,7v,3dt,6u 3f1,7o,3f2,6s 3fo,7j,3fo,6m 3g9,80,3g9,6r 3fh,80,3fd,6g 3g6,7u,3g7,6v 3fd,7t,3fi,6j 3gb,7h,3g6,6d 3ft,7a,3fr,6j 3fo,7r,3g2,6l 3h3,5v,3hc,87 3h4,60,3np,5d 3gr,7r,3gh,6h 3hc,87,3nf,8a 3np,5d,3ng,8b 3np,5d,3vp,3j 3vn,7m,3nf,8a 3vp,3j,3vn,7m 49h,ca,4ds,dv 4ds,dv,4kv,go 4kt,gn,4qu,gs 4o4,gq,4qs,fu 4qs,fu,4qr,gr #4r7,f9 4r5,f8 4r5,f8 4r5,f8 4r5,f8 4r5,f8 4r5,f8 4r5,f8


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

i call it "rythem to step down to loop to step up to quarter pipe"...try it out 

-1i,1i,1i,1i 16,1j,a4,1l a4,1l,aq,1e aq,1e,cc,g cc,g,d6,-h d6,-h,dv,-1r lu,-i,jm,-1g lv,-k,n2,i n2,i,oj,1n oj,1n,qa,2p qa,2p,ss,34 ss,34,15b,37 157,3a,18c,21 18c,21,1ag,8 1ag,8,1c3,-2b 1j1,-2d,1kq,-q 1kq,-q,1mj,7 1mj,7,1pj,1j 1pj,1j,1ui,2n 1ui,2n,235,2n 235,2n,295,2l 295,2l,2cc,1p 2cc,1q,2ds,s 2ds,s,2ep,0 2ep,0,2f4,-12 2f4,-12,2fr,-1i 2jq,-1r,2ko,-k 2ko,-k,2md,n 2md,n,2og,1q 2og,1q,2rq,34 2rd,31,30v,31 30v,31,396,31 396,31,3br,20 3br,20,3d3,l 3d3,l,3e2,-6 3dq,b,3f0,-16 3fe,1g,3ms,9g 3k0,-4l,3k1,-6v 3kr,-2r,3k0,-4l 3md,-12,3kr,-2r 3o6,1,3md,-12 3t8,4,3o6,1 3ms,9g,3rb,dd 3rb,dd,3um,ek 46g,7,3t8,4 3um,ek,41q,f8 41q,f8,45b,fe 45b,fe,49d,fn 49d,fn,4bj,fg 4ag,5e,49g,3i 4c8,72,4ag,5e 4eu,8b,4c8,72 4bj,fg,4dd,fk 4dd,fk,4h9,fi 4mq,8b,4eu,8b 4h3,fl,4lv,dt 4lv,dt,4ng,bs 4ng,bs,4p6,9h 4p6,6j,4o6,64 4pa,80,4p6,6j 4p6,9h,4pa,80 #


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

you need alot of speed to clear the first jump


-fs,18s,-fm,17a -fm,17a,-f8,168 -fr,1i6,-fr,18s -fr,18s,-fc,1i6 -fr,199,-eu,1i6 -ei,1i6,-fq,19o -fr,1a4,-e4,1i6 -fr,1ak,-dm,1i6 -fr,1b4,-d8,1i6 -fr,1bi,-cr,1i6 -fr,1bv,-ce,1i5 -fr,1cf,-c1,1i5 -fq,1cv,-bi,1i6 -fq,1df,-b4,1i6 -fq,1e1,-fq,1ds -fq,1ds,-ap,1i5 -fq,1eb,-aa,1i5 -fr,1en,-9s,1i6 -fq,1f4,-9c,1i5 -fq,1fg,-8p,1i6 -fr,1ft,-87,1i6 -fr,1g9,-7p,1i6 -fs,1gn,-7b,1i6 -fq,1h5,-6r,1i6 -fr,1hh,-6h,1i6 -fq,1hr,-63,1i6 -63,1i6,-fr,1i6 -en,15m,-dp,151 -f8,168,-en,15m -ev,17g,-el,16l -el,16l,-e8,164 -e8,164,-df,15j -f4,18l,-ev,17g -dp,151,-cj,14h -cj,14h,-b1,145 -df,15j,-cb,152 -cb,152,-as,14o -8j,19k,-2u,19m -13,1hs,-63,1i6 -2u,19m,23,19o -m,1m,-a,1m 2,40,-4,39 4d,1ft,-13,1hs c,1l,n,1l 3,3v,1n,98 1n,95,2p,bc 2p,bc,5e,e4 23,19o,at,19o cf,1b8,4d,1ft 5e,e4,a4,gt at,140,6l,140 6l,140,6k,168 7e,15j,76,14u 76,14u,7k,14m 7k,14m,7p,14f 7p,14f,89,149 6k,168,9o,163 8r,15l,7o,15t 7o,15t,7e,15j 9o,163,8s,158 8s,158,a9,15t 9j,152,8b,14q 8b,14q,7v,15j 89,149,7s,14s 7s,14s,8c,14i 9k,16n,8l,175 7v,15j,8r,15l 8l,175,9b,17h 9b,17h,a4,16v as,180,98,180 aq,182,97,187 af,18c,9a,18d ac,18i,8t,18i a4,18b,8i,18d ac,18p,90,18l a4,18u,8v,18v ab,197,93,197 ac,19c,8l,19e ak,190,96,18u 8d,18u,9g,18u 8h,19g,9m,19g a4,gt,hn,j1 at,19o,at,140 ag,15i,9j,152 91,14k,9l,14k 9l,14k,a4,154 a4,154,a5,14m a9,15t,9k,16n a4,16v,a7,16e au,17m,9r,17m as,17p,9p,17p m8,14l,cf,1b8 hn,j1,mt,jo mt,jo,rr,jr rr,jr,up,jh up,jh,vr,j6 vr,j6,10l,iq 10l,iq,118,ij 118,ij,11r,i8 11r,i8,12d,hp 131,he,13k,h0 13k,h0,143,gl 12d,hp,131,he 143,gl,14t,ge 14t,ge,15p,ge 144,gj,16b,f5 16b,f5,16c,ga 15p,ge,16k,gb 194,v8,16c,v2 18o,v9,16c,uq 187,va,16d,ug 17q,v9,16d,u6 1c8,v4,16b,vc 1ir,t4,1c8,v4 1p9,pq,1ir,t4 1v2,me,1p9,pq 214,jf,29i,pu 29i,pu,2jg,117 2jg,117,2qs,14q 2qs,14q,33j,17l 36b,124,33l,11e 33l,11e,354,116 33m,11d,343,128 33j,17l,3bg,17j 3bg,16r,389,17j 3bg,172,37u,17j 3bg,17b,37n,17j 3bg,15k,39k,17j 3bg,15v,39b,17j 3bg,169,390,17j 3bh,16i,38l,17j 3bg,159,3a0,17i 3bg,17j,3bg,13q 3bg,13q,3b7,17i 3bg,146,3au,17j 3bg,14j,3al,17i 3bg,14u,3ab,17j #-fh,18h -b7,14f 3f,18n 4f,18n 5b,18n is,16d 16i,to 19r,c7 18s,cm 1ai,bu 1b2,bm 1bi,bf 245,kh 24o,ks 259,l7 3b5,135 3aq,133 3at,12p 3as,13b 3b1,13g


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

This one has two trials, and two stars (I don't think it's possible to get them both in the same run). It has no real designated trannies, so just send it and see what works best:thumbsup:

-3pq,1kf,-3q9,1kf -3q9,1kf,-3q9,1mv -3q9,1mv,-3q5,1nh -3q5,1nh,-3pp,1o6 -3ns,282,-3q5,29q -3pr,1mt,-3pr,1ke -3p1,1oc,-3pk,1nn -3pk,1nn,-3pr,1mt -3pp,1o6,-3p4,1oo -3po,1o8,-3pp,29j -3o9,1oo,-3p1,1oc -3p4,1oo,-3o6,1p3 -3mc,1p2,-3nc,1p0 -3nc,1p0,-3o9,1oo -3o6,1p3,-3ms,1pc -3ms,1pc,-3lg,1pc -3mt,1pd,-3ms,278 -3h1,22q,-3nt,282 -3j2,1p2,-3mc,1p2 -3lg,1pc,-3j4,1pc -3jn,1pd,-3jl,24q -3j4,1pc,-3j3,1p3 -38m,1s4,-3h0,22q -3f8,1s6,-3fp,1rc -3fp,1rc,-3gb,1rc -3ef,1sv,-3f8,1s6 -3gb,1rc,-3ga,227 -3gc,1rc,-3co,1vb -3d3,1ti,-3gb,1tk -3ga,227,-3d3,1ti -3cv,1ti,-3dm,1tb -3dm,1tb,-3ef,1sv -3bp,1ti,-3cv,1ti -39j,1sq,-3am,1ta -3am,1ta,-3bp,1ti -301,1ku,-38m,1s4 -2qt,1gu,-301,1ku -2n2,1dk,-2qt,1gu -2l8,1c6,-2n2,1dk -2k5,1b3,-2ke,1bv -2ke,1bv,-2l8,1c6 -2ik,13k,-2j6,14m -2j6,14m,-2jh,15b -2jh,15b,-2io,15b -2iq,161,-2ik,16s -2ik,16s,-2jc,17h -2jc,17h,-2jt,18c -2jt,18c,-2jd,18n -2jd,18n,-2jq,19u -2jq,19u,-2jf,1ah -2jf,1ah,-2k5,1b3 -2gs,11c,-2i2,12a -2i2,12a,-2ih,12t -2ih,12t,-2ik,13k -2io,15b,-2ie,15n -2ie,15n,-2iq,161 -2dc,ui,-2gs,11c -29e,q3,-2cs,q3 -2cs,q4,-2cs,qf -2cs,qf,-2at,qf -2cl,qg,-2cl,s8 -2c5,rh,-2cs,sq -2cs,sq,-2dc,ui -2an,qc,-2be,qo -2c1,qf,-2c1,rb -2be,qo,-2c5,rh -29c,q4,-2an,qc -27q,qn,-29e,q3 -24v,r9,-27q,qn -22c,rh,-24v,r9 -20f,rf,-22c,rh -1ud,r6,-20f,rf -1rv,q9,-1ud,r6 -1nn,o5,-1ru,q9 -1ju,lu,-1nn,o5 -1gt,jd,-1ju,lu -1gb,j8,-1gt,jd -1dp,ke,-1fb,jh -1fb,jh,-1gb,j8 -1c3,l4,-1dh,l7 -1dh,l7,-1dp,ke -183,mr,-1c3,l4 -1av,jb,-1a5,id -1bg,ko,-1ae,k3 -1ae,k3,-1b4,k3 -1b4,k3,-1ad,jb -1ad,jb,-1av,jb -1a7,lt,-1a7,kn -1a7,kn,-1bg,ko -1a5,id,-19d,j8 -19d,j8,-19s,j9 -19s,j9,-199,jv -199,jv,-19u,k0 -19u,k0,-18o,ki -18o,ki,-19p,kl -19p,kl,-19p,m1 -17d,nk,-183,mr -15s,na,-17d,nk -14n,oc,-15s,na -13r,p2,-14n,oc -12a,ol,-13r,p2 -102,ka,-11j,ka -11j,ka,-vt,j3 -vt,j3,-10r,j4 -10r,j4,-vm,ht -vn,la,-12a,la -12a,la,-102,ka -10l,ou,-12a,ol -106,ga,-v4,e2 -10h,hu,-vk,ga -vk,ga,-106,ga -vm,ht,-10h,hu -vn,o4,-vn,la -ue,o4,-vt,o4 -vt,o4,-10l,ou -v4,e2,-uc,g6 -uc,g6,-uu,g6 -uu,g6,-u3,hm -u3,hm,-ur,hp -ur,hp,-tl,it -tl,it,-uo,iv -uo,iv,-t2,k6 -t2,k6,-ur,k8 -ur,k8,-sk,l9 -sk,l9,-uu,lb -uu,lb,-uu,o3 -sq,nb,-ue,o4 -r9,l8,-sq,nb -ku,gk,-r9,l8 -n2,dr,-o0,dm -o0,dm,-oo,dc -oo,dc,-op,do -op,do,-o7,dt -o7,dt,-mc,e3 -oj,dr,-oj,j5 -ls,dt,-n2,dr -mv,e1,-mv,i3 -mc,e3,-k6,e4 -k3,dt,-ls,dt -lc,e4,-le,gu -ee,bu,-kv,gl -he,dg,-iq,dp -iq,dp,-k3,dt -k6,e4,-j2,e2 -j2,e2,-i1,dt -jm,e4,-jl,fm -gi,d7,-he,dg -i1,dt,-gj,dg -i3,du,-i2,ei -fa,ci,-gi,d7 -55,4j,-ee,bu -1i,1i,-55,4j -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,bb,9n bb,9n,i7,ff i7,ff,jn,gm jn,gm,lc,hg lc,hg,nj,i5 nj,i5,qg,if qg,if,se,ih se,ih,ul,i9 ul,i9,10i,hm 10i,hm,122,gr 122,gr,13f,fn 13f,fn,154,dm 154,dm,163,c3 163,c3,171,a7 171,a7,17i,81 17i,81,197,81 195,3q,198,2i 198,2i,1a7,1v 1aa,4p,19l,3q 19l,3q,195,3q 19u,6m,19l,5d 19l,5d,1aa,4p 197,81,19u,6m 1b5,-2n,1ev,-1v 1b6,-5,1av,-1n 1av,-1n,1b5,-2n 1b7,-6,1bg,9 1an,20,1aj,v 1bg,9,1a9,g 1a9,g,1aj,v 1a7,1v,1an,20 1f0,-1v,1hl,-1v 1hl,-1k,1ff,-1k 1f0,-20,1g8,-10 1ga,-1l,1ga,-t 1g8,-10,1gc,-9 1gc,-9,1hf,-7 1hl,-1v,1hl,-1k 1hc,-1j,1hc,-9 1gu,-8,1gu,-1k 1hf,-7,1i7,8 1i7,8,1ih,1j 1ig,1i,1i0,32 1ic,32,1je,35 1i0,32,1i5,3d 1i5,3d,1ic,31 1je,36,1j7,4c 1j7,4c,1jl,4n 1jl,4n,1j2,5m 1j2,5m,1is,67 1is,67,1j5,6c 1j5,6c,1jv,68 1jm,6u,1jb,7k 1jb,7k,1ju,81 1jv,68,1jm,6u 1ju,81,1l4,79 1l4,79,1m3,7u 1m3,7u,1nn,cs 1nb,bq,1nr,cl 1nn,cs,1ni,do 1ni,do,1oh,ed 1nr,cl,1o8,d2 1nm,cq,1nv,d3 1nv,d3,1ok,de 1nv,d5,1nu,e0 1o8,d2,1oq,da 1oq,da,1pg,dd 1pg,dd,1rj,dl 1ok,de,1pf,di 1pf,di,1r9,dp 1pd,di,1pd,e5 1oj,df,1oj,ea 1oh,ed,1ru,dj 1q4,dl,1q5,e0 1ru,dj,1sk,dj 1sk,dj,1t0,dp 1sv,do,1vm,hr 1vm,hr,22g,ma 22f,m9,233,n9 233,n9,23l,nv 23l,nv,24f,ok 24f,ok,25m,p6 25m,p6,26o,pf 26o,pf,28a,ph 28a,ph,2ap,pi 2ap,pi,2c3,pc 2c3,pc,2dg,ov 2b0,ph,2jc,ph 2dg,ov,2eb,od 2f8,nh,2fs,mg 2eb,od,2f8,nh 2fq,pg,2ek,o5 2fs,mg,2g6,ln 2g6,ln,2h8,ln 2g7,lo,2h7,ni 2g6,ln,2g5,pg 2h7,ni,2fp,ph 2h8,ln,2h8,pg 2i3,mg,2iu,ll 2iu,ll,2ib,ll 2ib,ll,2j7,k4 2hl,o2,2if,n9 2if,n9,2hv,n9 2hv,n9,2il,mg 2il,mg,2i3,mg 2ij,ph,2ij,ok 2ij,ok,2hd,ok 2hd,ok,2ia,o3 2ia,o3,2hl,o2 2j7,k4,2k3,le 2k3,le,2jf,le 2jf,le,2kb,m8 2kb,m8,2ji,m8 2ji,m8,2kg,n4 2kg,n4,2jt,n4 2jt,n4,2kp,nt 2kp,nt,2jp,nt 2jp,nt,2kv,of 2kv,of,2jk,of 2jk,of,2jk,pf 2jc,ph,2md,ph 2m6,nm,2ls,o1 2ls,o1,2mm,oi 2lt,o1,2lt,pg 2m5,nm,2ms,o6 2ms,o6,2nk,oj 2mm,oi,2no,p1 2mj,oh,2mj,pe 2nd,os,2nd,pf 2md,ph,2va,ph 2nk,oj,2og,os 2og,os,2pm,ov 2no,p1,2ot,pb 2ot,pb,2rp,pb 2oe,p7,2oe,pf 2pm,ov,2ri,ou 2ri,ou,2sg,oo 2rp,pb,2t0,p2 2sg,oo,2te,oc 2te,oc,2u4,nr 2t0,p2,2tk,op 2tk,op,2u8,oc 2tg,oq,2tg,pg 2sj,p6,2sj,pf 2u8,oc,2uf,o5 2uf,o5,2u3,ns 2uf,o6,2ug,pf 2vh,pg,2vh,na 2vh,na,35d,na 35d,ni,2vh,ni 2vh,pg,32h,nj 2vh,ni,32f,pf 2va,ph,35i,ph 32h,nj,35c,pf 32f,pf,35b,nj 35d,na,35d,ni 35d,ni,35d,ph 35i,ph,36a,pj 36a,pj,36r,pm 36r,pm,378,ps 378,ps,37n,q8 37n,q8,381,qm 381,qm,384,r9 384,r9,384,rr 384,rr,384,tr 384,tr,38d,uj 38d,uj,38r,v3 38r,v3,39c,vb 39c,vb,3a7,vv 3a7,vv,3ao,10r 3ao,10r,3cp,14i 3co,14i,3dd,15l 3dd,15l,3eb,16o 3eb,16o,3ff,17g 3ff,17g,3gq,181 3gq,181,3im,18b 3im,18b,3kv,18b 3ih,18b,3l9,18i 3kv,18b,3q1,18b 3l9,18i,3m2,18p 3m2,18p,3mm,192 3mm,192,3na,19m 3q0,18l,3lh,18l 3na,19m,3pm,1c5 3nd,18m,3nd,19n 3po,18m,3pn,1c4 3od,18l,3od,1aq 3pm,1c5,3s3,1ec 3q0,18c,3q0,18l 3qn,1ah,3ri,19e 3pv,1c5,3r5,1bd 3r5,1bd,3qc,1bd 3qc,1bd,3rb,1ah 3rb,1ah,3qn,1ah 3r0,1db,3r0,1c5 3r0,1c5,3pv,1c5 3ri,19e,3sa,1ae 3sa,1ae,3ro,1ae 3ro,1ae,3sh,1b9 3sh,1b9,3rq,1b9 3rq,1b9,3sr,1c2 3sr,1c2,3rt,1c2 3rt,1c2,3rt,1e7 3rt,1e7,3u0,1g2 3tp,1ej,3sh,1ej 3sh,1ej,3tf,1dm 3tf,1dm,3sq,1dm 3sq,1dm,3to,1cm 3t6,1cl,3u1,1bm 3u1,1bm,3un,1ci 3to,1cm,3t6,1cl 3un,1ci,3u4,1cj 3u4,1cj,3uu,1dk 3tp,1fs,3tp,1ej 3uu,1dk,3u4,1dl 3u4,1dl,3ve,1ej 3ve,1ej,3u6,1ei 3u0,1g2,3us,1h9 3u6,1ei,3u5,1g5 3ur,1h8,3v7,1hk 3v7,1hk,3vi,1hr 3vi,1hr,407,1i2 407,1i2,417,1i2 417,1i2,43g,1i4 43g,1i4,44l,1i7 44l,1i7,45d,1ic 45d,1ic,462,1it 462,1it,46j,1jk 46j,1jk,47u,1lf 47u,1lf,4b2,1pv 4b2,1pv,4bo,1qi 4bo,1qi,4cs,1qp 4cs,1qp,4e6,1qo 4e6,1qo,4ev,1qg 4ev,1qg,4g3,1ps 4gp,1or,4h3,1o1 4h3,1o1,4hd,1mh 4g3,1ps,4gq,1or 4hd,1mh,4hc,1hk #-3p1,1kv 4gd,1lm


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> This one has two trials, and two stars (I don't think it's possible to get them both in the same run). It has no real designated trannies, so just send it and see what works best:thumbsup:
> 
> -3pq,1kf,-3q9,1kf -3q9,1kf,-3q9,1mv -3q9,1mv,-3q5,1nh -3q5,1nh,-3pp,1o6 -3ns,282,-3q5,29q -3pr,1mt,-3pr,1ke -3p1,1oc,-3pk,1nn -3pk,1nn,-3pr,1mt -3pp,1o6,-3p4,1oo -3po,1o8,-3pp,29j -3o9,1oo,-3p1,1oc -3p4,1oo,-3o6,1p3 -3mc,1p2,-3nc,1p0 -3nc,1p0,-3o9,1oo -3o6,1p3,-3ms,1pc -3ms,1pc,-3lg,1pc -3mt,1pd,-3ms,278 -3h1,22q,-3nt,282 -3j2,1p2,-3mc,1p2 -3lg,1pc,-3j4,1pc -3jn,1pd,-3jl,24q -3j4,1pc,-3j3,1p3 -38m,1s4,-3h0,22q -3f8,1s6,-3fp,1rc -3fp,1rc,-3gb,1rc -3ef,1sv,-3f8,1s6 -3gb,1rc,-3ga,227 -3gc,1rc,-3co,1vb -3d3,1ti,-3gb,1tk -3ga,227,-3d3,1ti -3cv,1ti,-3dm,1tb -3dm,1tb,-3ef,1sv -3bp,1ti,-3cv,1ti -39j,1sq,-3am,1ta -3am,1ta,-3bp,1ti -301,1ku,-38m,1s4 -2qt,1gu,-301,1ku -2n2,1dk,-2qt,1gu -2l8,1c6,-2n2,1dk -2k5,1b3,-2ke,1bv -2ke,1bv,-2l8,1c6 -2ik,13k,-2j6,14m -2j6,14m,-2jh,15b -2jh,15b,-2io,15b -2iq,161,-2ik,16s -2ik,16s,-2jc,17h -2jc,17h,-2jt,18c -2jt,18c,-2jd,18n -2jd,18n,-2jq,19u -2jq,19u,-2jf,1ah -2jf,1ah,-2k5,1b3 -2gs,11c,-2i2,12a -2i2,12a,-2ih,12t -2ih,12t,-2ik,13k -2io,15b,-2ie,15n -2ie,15n,-2iq,161 -2dc,ui,-2gs,11c -29e,q3,-2cs,q3 -2cs,q4,-2cs,qf -2cs,qf,-2at,qf -2cl,qg,-2cl,s8 -2c5,rh,-2cs,sq -2cs,sq,-2dc,ui -2an,qc,-2be,qo -2c1,qf,-2c1,rb -2be,qo,-2c5,rh -29c,q4,-2an,qc -27q,qn,-29e,q3 -24v,r9,-27q,qn -22c,rh,-24v,r9 -20f,rf,-22c,rh -1ud,r6,-20f,rf -1rv,q9,-1ud,r6 -1nn,o5,-1ru,q9 -1ju,lu,-1nn,o5 -1gt,jd,-1ju,lu -1gb,j8,-1gt,jd -1dp,ke,-1fb,jh -1fb,jh,-1gb,j8 -1c3,l4,-1dh,l7 -1dh,l7,-1dp,ke -183,mr,-1c3,l4 -1av,jb,-1a5,id -1bg,ko,-1ae,k3 -1ae,k3,-1b4,k3 -1b4,k3,-1ad,jb -1ad,jb,-1av,jb -1a7,lt,-1a7,kn -1a7,kn,-1bg,ko -1a5,id,-19d,j8 -19d,j8,-19s,j9 -19s,j9,-199,jv -199,jv,-19u,k0 -19u,k0,-18o,ki -18o,ki,-19p,kl -19p,kl,-19p,m1 -17d,nk,-183,mr -15s,na,-17d,nk -14n,oc,-15s,na -13r,p2,-14n,oc -12a,ol,-13r,p2 -102,ka,-11j,ka -11j,ka,-vt,j3 -vt,j3,-10r,j4 -10r,j4,-vm,ht -vn,la,-12a,la -12a,la,-102,ka -10l,ou,-12a,ol -106,ga,-v4,e2 -10h,hu,-vk,ga -vk,ga,-106,ga -vm,ht,-10h,hu -vn,o4,-vn,la -ue,o4,-vt,o4 -vt,o4,-10l,ou -v4,e2,-uc,g6 -uc,g6,-uu,g6 -uu,g6,-u3,hm -u3,hm,-ur,hp -ur,hp,-tl,it -tl,it,-uo,iv -uo,iv,-t2,k6 -t2,k6,-ur,k8 -ur,k8,-sk,l9 -sk,l9,-uu,lb -uu,lb,-uu,o3 -sq,nb,-ue,o4 -r9,l8,-sq,nb -ku,gk,-r9,l8 -n2,dr,-o0,dm -o0,dm,-oo,dc -oo,dc,-op,do -op,do,-o7,dt -o7,dt,-mc,e3 -oj,dr,-oj,j5 -ls,dt,-n2,dr -mv,e1,-mv,i3 -mc,e3,-k6,e4 -k3,dt,-ls,dt -lc,e4,-le,gu -ee,bu,-kv,gl -he,dg,-iq,dp -iq,dp,-k3,dt -k6,e4,-j2,e2 -j2,e2,-i1,dt -jm,e4,-jl,fm -gi,d7,-he,dg -i1,dt,-gj,dg -i3,du,-i2,ei -fa,ci,-gi,d7 -55,4j,-ee,bu -1i,1i,-55,4j -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,bb,9n bb,9n,i7,ff i7,ff,jn,gm jn,gm,lc,hg lc,hg,nj,i5 nj,i5,qg,if qg,if,se,ih se,ih,ul,i9 ul,i9,10i,hm 10i,hm,122,gr 122,gr,13f,fn 13f,fn,154,dm 154,dm,163,c3 163,c3,171,a7 171,a7,17i,81 17i,81,197,81 195,3q,198,2i 198,2i,1a7,1v 1aa,4p,19l,3q 19l,3q,195,3q 19u,6m,19l,5d 19l,5d,1aa,4p 197,81,19u,6m 1b5,-2n,1ev,-1v 1b6,-5,1av,-1n 1av,-1n,1b5,-2n 1b7,-6,1bg,9 1an,20,1aj,v 1bg,9,1a9,g 1a9,g,1aj,v 1a7,1v,1an,20 1f0,-1v,1hl,-1v 1hl,-1k,1ff,-1k 1f0,-20,1g8,-10 1ga,-1l,1ga,-t 1g8,-10,1gc,-9 1gc,-9,1hf,-7 1hl,-1v,1hl,-1k 1hc,-1j,1hc,-9 1gu,-8,1gu,-1k 1hf,-7,1i7,8 1i7,8,1ih,1j 1ig,1i,1i0,32 1ic,32,1je,35 1i0,32,1i5,3d 1i5,3d,1ic,31 1je,36,1j7,4c 1j7,4c,1jl,4n 1jl,4n,1j2,5m 1j2,5m,1is,67 1is,67,1j5,6c 1j5,6c,1jv,68 1jm,6u,1jb,7k 1jb,7k,1ju,81 1jv,68,1jm,6u 1ju,81,1l4,79 1l4,79,1m3,7u 1m3,7u,1nn,cs 1nb,bq,1nr,cl 1nn,cs,1ni,do 1ni,do,1oh,ed 1nr,cl,1o8,d2 1nm,cq,1nv,d3 1nv,d3,1ok,de 1nv,d5,1nu,e0 1o8,d2,1oq,da 1oq,da,1pg,dd 1pg,dd,1rj,dl 1ok,de,1pf,di 1pf,di,1r9,dp 1pd,di,1pd,e5 1oj,df,1oj,ea 1oh,ed,1ru,dj 1q4,dl,1q5,e0 1ru,dj,1sk,dj 1sk,dj,1t0,dp 1sv,do,1vm,hr 1vm,hr,22g,ma 22f,m9,233,n9 233,n9,23l,nv 23l,nv,24f,ok 24f,ok,25m,p6 25m,p6,26o,pf 26o,pf,28a,ph 28a,ph,2ap,pi 2ap,pi,2c3,pc 2c3,pc,2dg,ov 2b0,ph,2jc,ph 2dg,ov,2eb,od 2f8,nh,2fs,mg 2eb,od,2f8,nh 2fq,pg,2ek,o5 2fs,mg,2g6,ln 2g6,ln,2h8,ln 2g7,lo,2h7,ni 2g6,ln,2g5,pg 2h7,ni,2fp,ph 2h8,ln,2h8,pg 2i3,mg,2iu,ll 2iu,ll,2ib,ll 2ib,ll,2j7,k4 2hl,o2,2if,n9 2if,n9,2hv,n9 2hv,n9,2il,mg 2il,mg,2i3,mg 2ij,ph,2ij,ok 2ij,ok,2hd,ok 2hd,ok,2ia,o3 2ia,o3,2hl,o2 2j7,k4,2k3,le 2k3,le,2jf,le 2jf,le,2kb,m8 2kb,m8,2ji,m8 2ji,m8,2kg,n4 2kg,n4,2jt,n4 2jt,n4,2kp,nt 2kp,nt,2jp,nt 2jp,nt,2kv,of 2kv,of,2jk,of 2jk,of,2jk,pf 2jc,ph,2md,ph 2m6,nm,2ls,o1 2ls,o1,2mm,oi 2lt,o1,2lt,pg 2m5,nm,2ms,o6 2ms,o6,2nk,oj 2mm,oi,2no,p1 2mj,oh,2mj,pe 2nd,os,2nd,pf 2md,ph,2va,ph 2nk,oj,2og,os 2og,os,2pm,ov 2no,p1,2ot,pb 2ot,pb,2rp,pb 2oe,p7,2oe,pf 2pm,ov,2ri,ou 2ri,ou,2sg,oo 2rp,pb,2t0,p2 2sg,oo,2te,oc 2te,oc,2u4,nr 2t0,p2,2tk,op 2tk,op,2u8,oc 2tg,oq,2tg,pg 2sj,p6,2sj,pf 2u8,oc,2uf,o5 2uf,o5,2u3,ns 2uf,o6,2ug,pf 2vh,pg,2vh,na 2vh,na,35d,na 35d,ni,2vh,ni 2vh,pg,32h,nj 2vh,ni,32f,pf 2va,ph,35i,ph 32h,nj,35c,pf 32f,pf,35b,nj 35d,na,35d,ni 35d,ni,35d,ph 35i,ph,36a,pj 36a,pj,36r,pm 36r,pm,378,ps 378,ps,37n,q8 37n,q8,381,qm 381,qm,384,r9 384,r9,384,rr 384,rr,384,tr 384,tr,38d,uj 38d,uj,38r,v3 38r,v3,39c,vb 39c,vb,3a7,vv 3a7,vv,3ao,10r 3ao,10r,3cp,14i 3co,14i,3dd,15l 3dd,15l,3eb,16o 3eb,16o,3ff,17g 3ff,17g,3gq,181 3gq,181,3im,18b 3im,18b,3kv,18b 3ih,18b,3l9,18i 3kv,18b,3q1,18b 3l9,18i,3m2,18p 3m2,18p,3mm,192 3mm,192,3na,19m 3q0,18l,3lh,18l 3na,19m,3pm,1c5 3nd,18m,3nd,19n 3po,18m,3pn,1c4 3od,18l,3od,1aq 3pm,1c5,3s3,1ec 3q0,18c,3q0,18l 3qn,1ah,3ri,19e 3pv,1c5,3r5,1bd 3r5,1bd,3qc,1bd 3qc,1bd,3rb,1ah 3rb,1ah,3qn,1ah 3r0,1db,3r0,1c5 3r0,1c5,3pv,1c5 3ri,19e,3sa,1ae 3sa,1ae,3ro,1ae 3ro,1ae,3sh,1b9 3sh,1b9,3rq,1b9 3rq,1b9,3sr,1c2 3sr,1c2,3rt,1c2 3rt,1c2,3rt,1e7 3rt,1e7,3u0,1g2 3tp,1ej,3sh,1ej 3sh,1ej,3tf,1dm 3tf,1dm,3sq,1dm 3sq,1dm,3to,1cm 3t6,1cl,3u1,1bm 3u1,1bm,3un,1ci 3to,1cm,3t6,1cl 3un,1ci,3u4,1cj 3u4,1cj,3uu,1dk 3tp,1fs,3tp,1ej 3uu,1dk,3u4,1dl 3u4,1dl,3ve,1ej 3ve,1ej,3u6,1ei 3u0,1g2,3us,1h9 3u6,1ei,3u5,1g5 3ur,1h8,3v7,1hk 3v7,1hk,3vi,1hr 3vi,1hr,407,1i2 407,1i2,417,1i2 417,1i2,43g,1i4 43g,1i4,44l,1i7 44l,1i7,45d,1ic 45d,1ic,462,1it 462,1it,46j,1jk 46j,1jk,47u,1lf 47u,1lf,4b2,1pv 4b2,1pv,4bo,1qi 4bo,1qi,4cs,1qp 4cs,1qp,4e6,1qo 4e6,1qo,4ev,1qg 4ev,1qg,4g3,1ps 4gp,1or,4h3,1o1 4h3,1o1,4hd,1mh 4g3,1ps,4gq,1or 4hd,1mh,4hc,1hk #-3p1,1kv 4gd,1lm


thats a pretty wicked level, keep up the good work


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

alright this is my first auto(it beats itself) its not super long but...




-1e,19,1t,1p -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1h,5a,1r 53,1o,5c,1p 5c,1p,5h,1r 5h,1r,5l,1u 5l,1u,5p,21 5p,21,7f,39 4m,1o,54,1o 7f,39,a4,4t a4,4t,db,68 db,68,fv,6k fv,6k,n2,6r k3,lc,t8,pc lp,88,lp,8r lp,8r,mf,8r m5,9i,na,am oe,78,oe,7q oe,7q,ns,7q t8,pc,165,t4 15b,189,1cg,1du 15s,vb,19a,14d 188,u3,180,um 180,um,17c,ud 24b,26h,1n1,2fn 1vn,1tt,257,20h 260,212,29m,21s 24q,20b,25c,20f 25c,20f,254,20i 29l,21t,2ch,22e 2d8,22p,2f8,233 2fv,23e,2ii,23h #5q,1o 6h,2b 74,2m 7p,32 8k,3l 9i,41 m7,8g mu,9v o3,7e 13q,rj 14h,s0 156,sb 17o,u7 1at,1c6 1b6,1ce 1bf,1cn 1bm,1cu 1bs,1d4 1c5,1db 1cd,1di


----------



## BunkerKing (Mar 18, 2007)

still working on it...

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,58,35 58,35,67,3l 75,59,82,63 82,63,8u,6n 8u,6n,9p,76 9p,76,ab,7g ab,7g,b0,7l c7,7r,am,7i b0,7l,bm,7t bm,7t,cg,80 c4,7r,db,81 cv,82,di,86 di,86,e9,88 db,81,eb,88 eb,88,f5,88 f5,88,gr,88 gr,88,m6,88 m6,88,nv,85 o9,84,or,81 nr,86,ov,81 ov,81,pn,7n pn,7n,qg,79 qg,79,r7,6k r7,6k,rn,5i rn,5i,rv,4u tf,62,uk,71 uk,71,vh,7u vh,7u,10c,8d 10c,8d,118,8m 118,8m,12g,92 12g,92,13u,9c 13u,9c,14t,9f 14t,9f,15n,9f 15k,9f,1as,9f 1an,9g,1fj,9g 1fj,9g,1le,9e 1le,9e,1nt,9f 1nt,9f,1pg,96 1pg,96,1qp,8f 1qp,8f,1rc,81 1rc,81,1rn,7g 1sa,6q,1sh,5v 1sg,5v,1si,55 1st,4v,1si,55 1sh,54,1sh,6l 1sg,57,1rd,84 1rn,7g,1sa,6q 1uf,24,22o,23 1uf,24,1tn,24 1tn,24,1tp,2b 1tp,2b,1tj,2k 1tj,2k,1tj,2q 1tj,2q,1tj,33 1tj,33,1tn,3e 1tn,3e,1tg,3p 1tg,3p,1td,41 1td,41,1t4,43 1t4,43,1sv,43 1sv,43,1t1,4a 1t1,4a,1t4,4u 1t4,4u,1sv,4v 22n,25,229,2l 229,2l,22f,2r 22f,2r,22b,36 22b,36,22e,3e 22e,3e,22d,3m 22d,3m,22g,3u 22g,3u,22i,47 22i,47,22j,4h 22j,4h,22c,4s 22c,4s,225,53 225,53,226,59 226,59,22e,57 22e,57,22m,55 22m,55,22t,58 22t,58,22v,5d 22v,5d,236,5e 238,5c,23o,6o 23o,6o,24g,7j 24g,7j,259,8i 259,8i,25s,9d 25s,9d,25u,9j 25u,9j,26r,ak 26r,ak,27l,b6 27l,b6,2a0,c6 2a0,c6,2b7,cm 2b7,cm,2cj,cv 2cj,cv,2e2,d0 2e2,d0,2jo,d0 2jo,d0,2os,d0 2os,d0,2qq,d0 2qp,ct,2pj,cv 2qp,cu,2rf,ct 2re,ct,2se,co 2t3,ci,2tf,cb 2tf,cb,2u0,c1 2se,co,2t3,ci 2uv,ba,31o,83 2u0,c1,2ud,bp 2ul,bi,2v0,ba 2v0,ba,2u9,br 36r,a4,37n,aj 3be,1h,38f,v 38f,v,37p,v 37n,aj,3ab,bv 3ej,3p,3be,1h 3ab,bv,3cd,d5 3cd,d5,3ef,dt 3fi,4s,3ej,3p 3ef,dt,3fn,e9 3gg,69,3fi,4s 3fn,e9,3iq,f8 3i9,8c,3h9,7i 3h9,7i,3gg,69 3le,8d,3i8,8d 3iq,f8,3lb,fh 3o0,3k,3ln,3j 3la,8e,3r3,8e 3lb,fh,3o0,fj 3qg,3r,3o0,3k 3o0,fj,3q7,f3 3so,57,3qg,3r 3q7,f3,3rg,e4 3t9,79,3so,57 3sn,c0,3t4,9j 3rg,e4,3sn,c0 3t4,9k,3t9,79 #-5,g 7r,38 tl,1u 1u1,19 241,3q 3nu,7d


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

these are, in my opinion, very very good.


Face level


-v3,6q,-103,5j -103,5j,-vb,7e -vb,7e,-sn,b6 -ro,-1k,-uj,18 -uj,18,-v4,4 -v4,4,-v3,6q -t6,t,-ro,-1k -qn,-e,-sa,1e -sa,1e,-qh,-19 -qh,-19,-t6,t -r3,1i,-sd,2r -sd,2r,-tb,56 -tb,56,-te,77 -pv,2m,-s7,5f -s7,5f,-op,5p -te,77,-sn,a1 -sn,a1,-q6,bm -sn,b6,-q8,bl -rs,25,-qn,-e -ph,g,-r3,1i -mt,-c,-ph,g -qb,2c,-pt,1f -q0,2a,-pk,1i -pn,4r,-pj,46 -pj,46,-q4,3b -q4,3b,-qd,36 -pv,54,-qd,4a -qd,4a,-q2,3h -q6,5m,-pn,4r -q6,bm,-m6,cj -o8,1v,-m6,l -oh,48,-o8,1v -oi,47,-o1,6k -o1,6k,-ml,7r -kr,-9,-mt,-c -m6,l,-kr,-9 -ml,7r,-lt,86 -lt,86,-kh,8g -m6,cj,-ja,ci -kh,8g,-j3,8k -i9,81,-j1,8d -j3,8k,-i3,8d -j1,8d,-jt,8h -ja,ci,-fi,b8 -ib,81,-g7,5p -fp,77,-i3,8e -fc,5e,-g7,5p -fs,78,-dd,7a -f3,69,-fs,6l -fs,6l,-gb,75 -gb,75,-gd,7e -fc,5f,-e3,5i -e3,5i,-do,62 -dq,6u,-e5,79 -fi,b8,-du,9l -do,62,-dm,6k -du,9l,-db,7c -dm,6k,-dq,6u -7,-8c,-9v,-67 -6,-81,-9n,-50 -a,-7m,-89,-3l -6c,m0,-4o,n6 -5s,lc,-4g,mb -5q,m7,-5l,m5 -5l,m5,-5u,m9 -5u,m9,-54,ls -5n,md,-53,m3 -3v,uu,-52,10s -5d,1fv,-3f,1ft -21,-2q,-38,-3b -34,-31,-4i,-35 3,-1m,-4c,-2e -4c,-2e,-1v,-11 -4b,6c,-1u,7h -1q,dm,-38,el -1l,e7,-3i,fl -3h,oc,-2e,ro -33,10f,-3h,146 -2d,-6h,-1m,-49 -a,-7s,-1l,-6e -1m,-49,-17,-67 -u,-2i,-26,-3d -1h,-1j,-26,-1k -26,-1k,-2k,-1h -1v,-11,1,-1m -1q,j,-1l,1d -1q,j,-3,-v -1c,11,-1k,1b -1k,e6,-2e,f7 -2d,e8,-26,ea -2e,ro,-1v,rm -1v,rm,-1m,ro -1m,ro,-23,s2 -4,-8c,-m,-71 -3,-88,-d,-6m -4,-7v,-b,-6f -17,-67,-a,-40 -a,-40,7,-66 1,-2b,-15,-39 -18,-19,-1h,-1j -19,3c,-10,5m -1a,3d,4f,3d -10,5m,-a,6v -6,73,n,82 n,82,-7,72 -7,72,7,63 1,-85,6,-6o h,-86,f,-6f u,-7s,13,-5t 17,-89,1d,-6j q,-87,k,-61 1c,-82,1t,-6o 1h,-85,2d,-6m 6,-86,a,-6l 1e,-7j,2g,-6b 7,-66,17,-3s 17,-3s,1u,-67 p,-38,1d,-2d 15,-1m,4u,-2d 31,-15,16,-1n 14,-24,1j,-34 a,-2t,m,-2o 15,3e,15,3v 15,3v,u,46 u,46,10,4f 10,4f,1m,4g 1q,41,1h,3u 1h,3u,1h,3d 7,63,t,5g t,5g,1b,5c 1b,5c,2g,5g p,84,1u,8f 1k,8k,5,ah bp,-4q,1u,-86 1q,-7p,am,-42 1o,-7f,9o,-2r 1u,-67,2n,-46 2n,-46,3h,-69 1o,-2f,2m,-3c 26,-1e,2m,-1l 2m,-1l,38,-1k 2m,-2o,3m,-3e 4u,-2d,31,-15 1m,4g,1t,48 1t,48,1q,41 2g,5g,3d,6e 29,6h,1t,60 27,7u,2c,77 2c,77,29,6h 1u,8f,32,88 32,88,3v,79 1u,8f,27,7u 3m,-2s,50,-3d 38,-1k,3d,-1g 48,3m,4g,3e 4g,3e,45,3d 4n,51,4g,3d 3v,79,4n,51 3d,6e,3o,7g 65,5d,6l,4j df,5h,64,5c 6h,5c,5r,6p 5r,6p,6f,63 6f,63,63,7c 63,7c,6j,6l 6l,4j,7c,40 7c,40,8a,3j 7s,4l,7o,59 7b,5j,73,6t 73,6t,7l,5q 6j,6l,6g,7k 6g,7k,6m,6s 6m,6s,6k,7q 6k,7q,6v,7e 6v,7e,7j,a6 c2,ab,7i,aa 8a,3j,9h,3g 90,3i,8d,3v 8d,3v,7s,4l 91,3i,a7,3s 7r,73,8g,5v 8g,5v,8n,6f 8n,6f,91,5p 7l,5q,7r,73 9h,3g,bc,3m a7,3s,an,49 an,49,b1,4t bh,64,af,5f ba,6k,a7,71 a7,71,b6,7e an,78,av,71 av,71,aq,6p bc,3m,cg,40 eo,6o,bh,64 cs,5n,ce,5g b1,4t,b3,5e ce,6a,c4,70 c4,70,cv,7m cu,8t,cd,8m cd,8m,c2,8q c2,8q,cd,94 cd,94,c6,9k c6,9k,ca,9q ca,9q,c2,ab eh,-33,dq,-42 dq,-42,ds,-2d ds,-2d,e6,-l cg,40,d9,4p d2,4j,e6,4b d9,4p,df,5h db,50,do,4u e6,5u,dm,5u da,5u,cs,5n cv,7m,dc,83 dc,83,dc,8g dc,8g,cu,8t eh,-33,gp,-a e6,-l,eh,p eh,p,eq,1d e6,4b,fb,4c fb,4c,g4,4p e3,4v,ea,55 ed,5f,ec,5m ga,6c,eo,6o h8,-3s,h1,-6e h1,-6e,j1,-8a gp,-a,ig,18 g4,4p,gj,57 gj,57,go,5o go,5o,ga,6c im,6c,gj,57 ic,-1b,h8,-3s ks,-8,ic,-1b ig,18,k0,21 lr,6v,im,6c j2,-8a,kt,-81 kb,-50,j9,-45 j9,-45,iv,-3f iv,-3f,j2,-20 j2,-20,ji,-t kb,-1l,k9,-14 k9,-14,kf,-i k0,21,nf,2u kt,-81,mn,-6d m9,-4g,l5,-57 l5,-57,kb,-50 mc,-1e,lr,-25 lr,-25,l2,-29 l2,-29,kb,-1l me,-13,ks,-8 kf,-i,ki,-e lr,6v,nq,6v mn,-6d,n7,-3t n7,-3t,me,-13 n3,-3h,m9,-4g me,-15,mc,-1e mg,n,nf,8 nn,-4o,o9,-6q o9,-6q,pr,-7i nr,-2o,nn,-4o np,-39,oi,-46 oi,-46,p9,-4h oa,-14,nr,-2o pv,-28,os,-2r os,-2r,ns,-2f pg,-16,o7,-16 nf,8,or,l nf,2u,q4,33 nq,6v,pj,6o pr,-7i,rc,-7g p9,-4h,qg,-4g qg,-4g,rc,-3j pm,-1b,pv,-28 qt,-1j,pg,-16 q4,33,ru,2h pj,6o,rh,62 s6,-h8,r4,-f9 r4,-f9,rj,-d4 rj,-d4,sj,-br 11t,-ai,rv,-av 117,-ab,ri,-9r 10q,-a5,s0,-8p rc,-7g,sd,-6r rc,-3j,rp,-2f so,-4q,s0,-2i s0,-2i,qt,-1j ru,2h,t1,1o rh,62,u4,4m tq,-hb,s6,-h8 sj,-br,uf,-b8 sd,-6r,so,-4q t1,1o,us,-5 un,-g7,tq,-hb uo,-g7,v3,-et v3,-et,vh,-hn us,-5,10b,-1t u4,4m,10i,2f vh,-hn,vt,-fi vt,-fi,10l,-hm 10l,-hm,118,-fo vg,-dc,vo,-ed vo,-ed,10k,-f1 10k,-f1,11f,-f0 101,-c0,vg,-dc 11s,-bc,10m,-bg 10m,-bg,101,-c0 10a,-1s,11n,-4s 10i,2f,120,7 10o,9n,100,a0 100,a0,vh,au 118,-fo,12j,-i0 11f,-es,12b,-es 12b,-es,12n,-ef 11f,-f0,11p,-ev 12p,-d5,123,-df 123,-df,11f,-d6 11f,-d6,115,-ck 115,-ck,114,-c0 12q,-bt,11s,-bc 114,-c0,11g,-bh 135,-b9,12b,-as 13k,-8e,125,-7v 125,-7v,135,-7l 11n,-4s,11k,-3q 13f,4h,121,4i 121,4i,11d,51 11d,51,117,5q 117,5q,119,6k 119,6k,11g,72 11g,72,1de,71 12j,9h,11j,9r 12j,-i0,12i,-fk 12i,-fk,14i,-i8 13n,-el,142,-f1 12l,-eg,133,-dl 13o,-en,136,-e4 136,-e4,132,-dr 133,-dl,135,-cm 135,-cm,12q,-bt 133,-cp,12p,-d5 14a,-de,13m,-dd 13m,-dd,139,-cc 12k,-bq,12q,-bb 153,-c3,13j,-bh 13j,-bh,12k,-bs 139,-cc,13k,-bl 135,-7l,13j,-8f 13e,6,144,-4 14b,v,13k,e 13k,e,13e,9 13e,7,13g,5o 1b6,a4,12j,9h 14i,-i8,14t,-fm 14t,-fm,164,-hi 142,-f0,151,-ev 151,-ev,15k,-e4 15q,-cv,153,-c3 155,-c6,14v,-d2 14v,-d2,14a,-de 14a,-99,182,-82 147,-92,16l,-7k 144,-4,159,-h 159,-h,174,-l 15j,17,14b,v 164,-hi,15q,-g8 16l,-gh,17m,-hm 15q,-g8,16q,-go 160,-de,15j,-e6 15t,-dg,15q,-cv 15k,-an,18e,-b0 175,17,15j,17 17m,-hm,192,-ia 18m,-e8,182,-ec 18v,-7o,187,-7q 187,-7q,17e,-7a 19h,-73,17v,-63 17v,-63,19v,-6s 17e,-7a,17j,-6b 17j,-6b,184,-5c 180,-5d,19d,-4m 174,-l,18g,-k 18g,-k,1aj,-f 18n,16,175,17 192,-ia,19s,-i8 19s,-i8,1as,-h5 1as,-h5,19r,-fl 19r,-fl,18m,-e8 19m,-e8,1aj,-ak 19l,-e6,1aa,-ad 1k0,-6p,19h,-74 19h,-74,1ct,-53 1ai,-5m,19t,-6t 19q,-76,18v,-7o 19d,-4m,19q,-4o 19q,-4o,19t,-5a 1ak,11,18n,16 1aj,-ak,1ak,-f4 1ak,-f4,1c7,-9k 1fa,-2u,1bf,-4i 1bf,-4i,1dm,-2j 1aj,-f,1bb,-6 1bb,-6,1bp,6 1bp,6,1ak,11 1bc,b9,1b7,a1 1b7,a1,1bs,9h 1ca,bm,1bc,b9 1bj,cm,1ci,e2 1cb,eq,1bc,el 1da,-9s,1cb,-f7 1cb,-f7,1f1,-9n 1c7,-9k,1bv,-dt 1bv,-dt,1da,-9s 1d5,-6v,1cc,-5e 1cj,-6m,1c6,-65 1ct,-53,1f5,-5r 1dp,-6u,1cp,-56 1bp,6,1bt,5f 1cu,4n,1bt,4m 1dt,54,1cu,4n 1cb,97,1d5,97 1d5,97,1dl,9h 1bs,9h,1ca,98 1dr,b5,1d5,bm 1d5,bm,1ca,bm 1ci,e2,1cb,eq 1f1,-9n,1ef,-e8 1ef,-e8,1g4,-a3 1dr,-69,1df,-5o 1dm,-2j,1f7,-21 1e1,6n,1e8,5r 1e8,5r,1dt,54 1de,71,1e1,6n 1dl,9h,1e3,a9 1e3,a9,1dr,b5 1g4,-a3,1g3,-da 1g3,-da,1hf,-a8 1f5,-5r,1gt,-55 1f5,-59,1fp,-4g 1hp,-3r,1fa,-2u 1fp,-4g,1f0,-4i 1f7,-21,1gs,-2b 1f5,8k,1f8,7a 1f8,7a,1f3,76 1f8,79,1hf,6p 1g6,9m,1f5,8k 1hi,9j,1g6,9m 1hf,-a8,1hl,-c2 1hl,-c2,1j7,-9r 1gt,-55,1k0,-6o 1gs,-2b,1hp,-3r 1hf,6p,1i2,7k 1hv,7h,1n6,6l 1ib,8q,1hi,9j 1jm,-bi,1ip,-ai 1ip,-ai,1k9,-b9 1lj,-5c,1jf,-6h 1ja,-4n,1jt,-6c 1i2,7k,1ib,8q 1i5,81,1o9,6t 1pu,-ch,1jl,-bh 1k9,-b9,1k8,-9u 1k8,-9u,1m4,-b0 1jl,-6b,1jv,-68 1ju,-6p,1lj,-5c 1k1,-6n,1kg,-70 1kf,-70,1m2,-76 1lb,-5k,1k0,-4e 1jo,-4l,1jp,-4v 1k0,-4e,1jo,-4l 1nc,-48,1l0,-22 1l0,-22,1ke,-m 1ke,-m,1ke,5 1ke,5,1ln,i 1m4,-b0,1ma,-aa 1of,-b2,1m8,-af 1m2,-76,1mc,-6j 1mc,-6j,1lk,-5q 1lk,-5q,1lb,-5k 1lq,-6,1mk,-p 1mk,-p,1nd,-n 1ln,i,1nt,6 1nb,-47,1ns,-5e 1nt,6,1nm,2o 1nm,2o,1n6,41 1n6,41,1n8,49 1n8,49,1o3,46 1n6,6l,1o9,6f 1nv,8c,1o8,6t 1o0,8b,1o1,9o 1o1,9o,1of,ag 1qs,-a0,1pf,-a5 1pf,-a5,1oa,-a4 1ol,-6d,1r0,-5a 1r0,-5a,1ok,-4d 1pc,-63,1or,-5m 1or,-5m,1om,-57 1om,-57,1p2,-4n 1p0,-5i,1ov,-58 1o9,6f,1qp,5q 1of,ag,1ph,b1 1ph,b1,1rl,b8 233,-a5,1ps,-ch 1t5,-96,1qs,-a0 1qr,-5b,1q8,-4b 1qp,5q,1st,51 1st,51,1ui,3v 1v9,-7m,1t5,-96 20m,-63,1va,-7l 1ui,3v,204,25 23n,-5l,21j,-8a 21j,-8a,22d,-4s 22d,-4s,20d,-7q 20d,-7q,20p,-61 21b,-41,20m,-63 21g,-1v,21b,-41 22d,-2t,219,-47 20t,c,21g,-1v 21f,-2n,22d,-o 204,25,20u,c 231,-a8,24n,-72 24n,-72,22u,-8s 22u,-8s,23n,-5l 23p,-2v,224,-63 21n,-5s,22d,-2t 24g,-24,226,-3s 22d,-o,22k,-3h 24c,-7g,258,-3q 258,-3q,240,-6m 240,-6m,23p,-2v 25u,-2g,23r,-4e 23p,-3j,24g,-24 251,-4k,25u,-2g #-nn,58 -n1,6a -m2,78 -kf,7o -kb,77 -iq,6u -jc,7l -c6,-5d j,-9k 91,3c n0,v o5,v 1ee,1t 1fr,45 1fr,64 1h2,6l 




air level
-5e,2f,-6u,3m -6u,3m,-4t,4j -6u,3m,-6l,48 -6l,48,-1o,8p -70,10r,-56,11k -6v,10r,-76,11u -76,11u,-62,11h -3m,1p,-5e,2f -4t,4j,-2h,5b -4c,3l,-51,4g -46,12e,-56,11k -62,11h,-61,123 -61,123,-4u,125 -4u,125,-57,12l -57,12l,-4c,132 -56,14o,-47,13r -54,14n,-3v,13u -1j,1i,-3m,1p -6,1h,-39,2n -39,2n,-4c,3l -4c,132,-4c,13f -4c,13f,-44,13f -34,14d,-43,13p -43,13p,-43,12g -3v,13u,-2m,137 -2j,15l,-3g,14s -3g,14s,-3e,14e -26,179,-3f,17d -3f,17d,-2c,16t -1k,1i,1j,1i -2h,5b,1k,5g -2i,5a,-2g,5l -2g,5l,-1p,8j -1h,9d,-1s,8j -3,cm,-1r,e2 -2m,137,-34,12n -34,12n,-41,13n -20,166,-28,15a -28,15a,-33,14e -26,179,-20,166 -2c,16t,-2u,168 -2u,168,-2j,15l -b,1i,24,28 -9,1i,-s,2s -s,2s,-12,43 -p,5a,-12,3v 3,7i,-r,80 -r,80,-t,8p -t,8p,c,92 -4,90,-7,cl -d,8n,d,8p -7,83,-5,89 -5,a2,-1h,9d -5,a0,u,ad -8,ci,1q,dn -1,181,17,17i 10,8a,3,7i 1p,5f,1h,9l i,93,s,8t s,8t,10,8a 7,84,8,8b u,ad,1j,9k 13,14f,1b,13q 1q,13c,1b,13q 13,149,1b,13b 1b,13b,26,136 9,151,7,15j 7,15j,o,15m 17,17f,2c,17d 1,181,f,19a f,19a,n,183 n,183,15,18q 15,18q,24,17t 1i,1i,3j,1m 24,28,3f,33 1k,5g,54,54 74,3u,1i,9m 3a,137,23,137 1q,13d,1r,13s 1r,13s,2a,13b 2a,13b,2h,13u 2h,13u,33,13g 33,13g,39,143 2c,17d,3d,17k 24,17t,2c,183 2c,183,37,17o 3j,1m,5c,2b 3f,33,4o,51 5a,146,3b,138 39,143,3s,13n 3s,13n,3v,146 3v,146,50,142 3d,17k,4f,17e 4f,17e,5l,17j 4u,17o,4a,181 4a,181,3u,17m 3h,17h,3a,18i 3a,18i,37,17h 4f,19m,55,199 4e,19m,4l,1ah 4l,1ah,4t,19i 5c,2b,6k,3a 54,54,74,3u 57,143,6e,13i 6h,148,60,13n 60,13n,5r,14a 55,143,4n,14l 4n,14l,5a,144 5r,14a,56,141 5l,17j,6j,18c 5s,191,61,186 61,186,5c,18d 5c,18d,4u,17o 55,199,68,195 4t,19i,51,1a3 51,1a3,5f,19i 5f,19i,5l,19u 5l,19u,64,19h 64,19h,6e,19p 6k,3a,74,3r 8b,62,6t,62 6t,62,6u,cl 7g,5v,7k,an 7k,an,76,ba 76,ba,6t,bb 6u,cl,ft,cd 6e,13i,7n,13b 7n,13b,8k,13h 7v,13f,7j,144 7j,144,72,13g 72,13g,6h,148 6j,18b,5s,191 68,195,86,1a1 6e,19p,6r,19l 6r,19l,6v,19u 6v,19u,7r,19u 87,1a1,7k,1al 7k,1al,8h,19u 8d,61,8q,74 8q,74,9a,7u 9a,7u,9v,8m 8j,13i,8a,145 8a,145,7v,13f 8j,13g,93,13e 86,1a1,9q,19l 9p,19v,96,1a4 96,1a4,8u,19t 8u,19t,8l,1a4 9v,8m,bb,9c bf,12d,al,14c al,14c,ar,168 d7,167,ao,158 ar,168,bb,16t 9q,19l,am,19p am,19p,b4,1a5 am,1b6,aj,1a4 aj,1a4,a1,1ah a1,1ah,9p,19v b2,1a3,am,1b6 ak,1f8,kl,1jh kk,1k3,a8,1fj a8,1fj,ac,1fa ac,1fa,al,1f9 bb,9c,dc,9n hk,an,c5,gb c5,gb,fp,ga dh,fu,cf,g0 do,10n,bf,12d d3,109,cf,11j b0,13h,f2,12h ct,13d,bn,13r bn,13r,c6,14a c6,14a,dt,143 fb,185,b8,16r bt,172,ca,184 ca,184,e8,17s c4,1d9,lj,1hd c4,1d9,ca,1d2 ca,1d2,ck,1cu e5,1e7,c4,1fs cu,1gr,ce,1hv ce,1hv,c1,1ho c1,1ho,cj,1gk b2,1j4,be,1ik dc,9n,gn,9m i6,b1,dh,fu dn,10o,hs,vg ei,10f,d3,109 fe,108,dj,12n e1,143,ct,13d dj,12o,db,13j d2,148,ck,15o ck,15o,ck,174 he,178,d7,167 ck,1cu,lf,1gp ch,1cv,d7,1cv cr,1dl,dh,1ge e7,1hj,d8,1ja ed,1ia,du,1j7 dp,1jl,ej,1jv d9,1jn,es,1kd f2,dd,fs,db ee,10e,fd,107 f2,12h,jr,12h if,199,fa,184 fr,1eu,e9,1gn fn,1g4,fi,1gc ef,1hs,fp,1ie g8,1h5,f8,1go eo,1iv,f4,1j5 f4,1j5,et,1jh et,1jh,ei,1jb ei,1jb,en,1iv fn,1jd,f7,1ju el,1im,fb,1iv g8,1jb,ff,1ke gm,9m,oj,9m fp,ga,gn,g3 gn,g3,h9,fi if,ve,gg,12f gg,12f,g2,153 g2,153,g1,181 gm,18l,gh,19u gh,19u,gi,1aq gi,1aq,h5,1bj h5,1bj,ib,1c2 h7,1ff,h2,1hu fp,1g5,ge,1ga ge,1ga,ga,1gi g4,1gi,g2,1ga g2,1ga,fr,1gf ga,1gi,g4,1gi fr,1gf,fk,1gb h9,fi,kp,b8 j7,va,hs,vh hr,vg,hm,vh mn,17p,he,178 m7,19p,if,199 hv,1a3,in,1a8 i0,1at,hv,1a3 in,1a8,ik,1b0 ik,1b0,i0,1at ib,1c2,l2,1c8 if,1g1,iv,1ip k9,1gu,i2,1ic i1,1j1,hc,1k9 hn,1kb,ib,1j4 hc,1k9,hn,1kb rk,cn,jj,cn me,vd,j7,va li,ve,k7,12b k7,12b,jg,15o jr,12h,n8,12u jg,15o,ju,19b k5,1ah,ku,1ak kq,1ba,jv,1b6 jv,1b6,k3,1ah ku,1ak,kq,1ba l2,1c8,nc,1cb lf,1gp,lk,1h2 lk,1h2,lg,1hc lg,1gu,m0,1gp kl,1jh,kn,1jp kn,1jp,kk,1k3 lk,1kk,mt,1i6 ll,1kh,n4,1me ph,101,me,vd n8,12u,t3,14g p6,17m,mn,17p p4,19v,m7,19p m3,1aj,n5,1an n5,1an,n2,1bc n2,1bc,m3,1bb m3,1bb,m3,1an nc,1cb,p3,1bj mt,1i6,oh,1hg nk,1jk,nc,1jd nc,1jd,n3,1jg n3,1jg,nd,1kh mq,1i6,ml,1i2 nd,1kh,o1,1l2 n4,1me,mr,1jq mr,1jq,oi,1mc oj,9m,pl,9u oo,aa,po,af ok,b8,om,a8 q7,b8,ok,b8 pf,vv,nu,130 nu,130,nm,156 nm,156,nq,189 nq,189,o8,19q oh,1hg,rd,1hd ol,1kk,ou,1ih ou,1ih,pt,1jd q4,1kt,ol,1ks ol,1ks,nu,1kd nu,1kd,nk,1jk o1,1l2,p4,1la oi,1mc,ok,1l5 pl,9u,qb,af qb,af,r0,bd po,af,q7,b0 q7,b0,q7,b8 st,11e,ph,101 10f,16f,p6,17m t0,19e,p4,19v pl,1a8,po,19u p3,1bj,pl,1a8 pt,1jd,qp,1hs rd,1io,q7,1k0 q7,1k0,q4,1ku q4,1ku,qk,1le p4,1la,q9,1l5 r0,bd,ri,bg ri,bg,rq,bo rq,bo,rr,c9 rr,c9,rk,cn t4,11m,rg,14e rg,14e,rs,17f rs,17f,si,19e rd,1hd,s7,1gr qp,1hs,r6,1ip t5,1hs,rd,1io qt,1kj,s2,1ko s2,1ko,sg,1li qq,1l8,r6,1m2 r6,1m2,s8,1n0 rp,1mk,s9,1ni ru,1o2,r6,1lu sq,1nq,ru,1o2 u7,bc,t5,am t5,am,se,ao se,ao,s7,be s7,be,sd,c9 sd,c9,su,cv t0,b5,ti,bt ti,bt,sk,bh sk,bh,ti,be ti,be,su,bv su,cv,s6,d4 s6,d2,107,d2 11l,oi,ti,pv tj,pu,t3,pr t3,pr,sr,q4 sr,q4,t2,q9 t2,q9,th,pt vp,13g,st,11e t3,14g,10f,15f 10g,18a,t0,19e tf,1g9,sf,1gj uq,1dh,s5,1gt to,1g5,t4,1fp tf,1gn,sm,1hf u4,1h4,td,1i7 u1,1h2,sn,1i0 u0,1kh,sb,1ku sg,1li,sf,1m8 sf,1m8,sn,1mk sn,1mk,u0,1ml s8,1n0,tu,1n1 s9,1ni,sp,1nh sp,1nh,sq,1nq u8,bd,v6,c5 v6,c5,10h,cg ur,ga,10e,cn 10q,g6,ur,ga v5,s5,vp,r9 vp,r9,uo,rs 10c,s3,v5,s5 uq,1dh,121,1ck ts,1fs,u1,1et u8,1ft,v0,1et uj,1g5,u8,1g5 u8,1g5,u7,1ge u7,1ge,ug,1gf ut,1fl,us,1g2 ug,1gf,ug,1g5 vc,1h2,uo,1h4 vo,1gv,v3,1i0 uf,1h8,ue,1i7 um,1hc,un,1hm v4,1ht,v4,1i8 v4,1i8,10h,1in 10d,1j9,ui,1io ui,1io,u0,1kh 109,1hj,v3,1i3 u0,1ml,u3,1mc u3,1mc,uc,1md uc,1md,u1,1n3 vt,1ph,uk,1nl uk,1nl,u8,1nv 10h,cg,12f,ca 101,qg,10k,q8 10k,q8,11k,qf vg,r2,103,qe ve,rm,112,pu 112,pu,vc,r3 103,sp,vd,ru vd,ru,vg,r2 vg,rt,11b,qf vk,s7,11g,qp 101,s9,11m,r5 11g,qs,109,sa 119,qf,vs,rt 116,su,103,sp 11m,r5,10e,sk 104,sf,129,r5 129,r5,10m,si vo,13g,10h,14r 10h,14r,10g,188 10i,15n,11t,151 11r,17l,10h,16u 11q,15q,10p,165 11f,16t,10p,16m 11k,15i,10m,15t v3,1fe,vk,1ej 11m,1fp,10f,1e9 10f,1e9,116,1g9 vg,1g5,v8,1g8 v8,1g8,vf,1gd vf,1gd,vf,1g3 vf,1g3,vj,1gk vt,1gk,103,1ga us,1fm,ve,1fk ve,1fk,uu,1fv vj,1gk,vc,1h2 vj,1gk,vt,1gk vf,1ib,10n,1ht 10n,1ht,110,1he 10h,1in,10s,1if 114,1is,10d,1j9 11s,1n3,vu,1kn vu,1kn,vd,1l3 11m,1o9,vt,1ph 147,cm,10q,g6 11f,p8,13u,kf 12s,qh,11f,p8 11k,qf,12a,r4 12a,r4,129,rr 129,rr,11v,se 11v,se,116,su 10m,si,12f,ri 12f,ri,112,sp 112,sp,109,t6 11t,151,11r,17l 11r,15i,15c,149 159,17t,11s,172 11u,16e,140,15q 142,16o,11q,16r 11k,16b,10r,16b 121,1ck,12u,1da 138,1fe,11l,1dl 11l,1dl,11m,1fp 116,1g9,105,1fu 110,1he,10p,1h4 108,1hh,10r,1gt 10s,1if,114,1ij 114,1ij,114,1is 15r,1n9,11u,1mk 11u,1mk,11k,1op 11k,1op,15l,1ot 12g,ca,13l,c2 13l,c2,148,bm 13p,d5,16m,d1 14o,n8,13h,n3 13h,n3,12t,nn 12t,nn,13q,o5 13q,o5,13r,om 13r,om,138,pb 16v,mp,12s,qh 13t,po,13e,tm 138,pb,12c,p3 13f,tk,13h,u0 132,tt,13d,tl 13h,u0,138,u6 138,u6,132,tt 15c,149,13s,15e 13s,15e,17a,14d 140,15q,13d,169 13d,169,154,15p 14n,16h,13m,16h 13m,16h,142,16o 12r,1d8,138,1fe 12o,1mo,12h,1op 148,bm,150,b7 150,b7,15s,bf 15c,bn,15s,c9 15s,c9,14i,cc 14i,cc,14j,bm 14j,bm,15c,bp 148,ko,14s,ju 14s,ju,15t,jr 13u,kf,16v,mp 154,15p,14l,163 14l,163,15i,162 15i,162,14b,16c 14b,16c,14n,16h 171,176,150,17f 150,17f,159,17t 15n,bc,16r,d2 1be,al,15t,jm 171,k1,1dj,bv 15o,lt,16e,lb 16e,lb,178,l8 17a,14d,15s,15f 15s,15f,18e,14m 18e,14m,16h,15s 16h,15s,196,15j 196,15j,16m,167 16m,167,18g,16j 18g,16j,15t,16u 15t,16u,171,176 15r,1na,1b6,1k9 16b,1or,16g,1ne 16g,1ne,16u,1nh 16v,1nl,174,1o1 15t,1n5,175,1mm 15u,1p9,15t,1n6 15l,1ot,15r,1na 174,1o1,172,1om 172,1om,16o,1os 16o,1os,166,1oq 17g,1pb,15u,1p9 15i,1oq,17j,1rr 17q,kc,1f5,da 175,1mm,183,1ml 183,1ml,18j,1mv 17n,1n4,188,1ne 188,1ne,180,1ns 180,1ns,17k,1nn 17k,1nn,17p,1n5 181,1o7,18b,1og 17v,1ol,181,1o4 18b,1og,188,1oq 188,1oq,17v,1ol 18s,1oa,18i,1p1 18i,1p1,17g,1pb 17i,1ro,192,1s1 190,1mn,19g,1ma 18j,1mv,18s,1oa 198,1nd,1a1,1nd 19i,1on,1a6,1ot 18q,1pg,191,1q2 1be,am,1cv,88 1dj,c0,1f1,a7 1f4,d9,1gm,bl #8d,19q t1,pq 1b7,1k8 



booze

-6k,kc,-82,kh -82,kh,-8l,l0 -8l,l0,-8s,lq -8s,lq,-8s,mo -8s,mo,-86,mu -86,mu,-7a,ma -5j,r3,-7s,ru -7s,ru,-98,ta -6i,m0,-6b,l8 -6c,la,-6k,ka -69,o7,-77,ma -51,me,-6i,m0 -50,mg,-69,o7 -4l,pp,-6l,q2 -5q,4i,-v,ar -5r,4i,-4k,4c -5n,4o,-50,5c -50,5c,-r,60 -3p,i3,-4r,h4 -4r,h4,-5a,gb -5a,gb,-16,em -54,n3,-3a,o3 -4v,ml,-3r,n2 -5f,nj,-40,ol -62,nq,-4t,ot -3f,r3,-5j,r3 -4k,4c,-27,4b -1r,if,-3p,i3 -6,s6,-3v,om t,sv,-4k,po -r,sa,-3f,r3 -27,4b,p,4c 1a,hr,-1r,if g,s0,-2i,na -2i,na,-2e,lu -r,60,1s,5r -v,ar,4p,4e -19,af,-16,f1 -h,f0,-n,ai -16,f1,-h,f0 -g,el,3c,gc -k,lu,3,l3 -o,ot,-s,nb -s,nb,-k,lu -6,q7,-o,ot 1e,rv,-6,q7 t,tg,-r,sa p,4c,4i,4d 1p,cj,1e,dn 1e,dn,1e,ff 30,h7,1a,hr 3,l4,10,kl 1k,nh,1h,of 1h,of,1n,ok 2p,sr,1e,rv 1t,u8,t,tg 1s,5r,3o,59 21,c9,cf,9u 24,c9,1p,cj 23,c9,2p,cu 2p,cu,3h,ee 3c,gc,30,h7 1l,hn,1u,if 1u,if,2o,j3 3i,ha,2p,j3 6r,fb,2r,ir 2t,j6,br,gf 27,nj,24,nc 24,nc,1k,nh 23,nn,6j,np 1n,ok,1u,of 1u,of,7f,of 2a,v5,2u,vj 3o,td,29,v1 2u,vj,33,ve 33,ve,91,12l 3o,59,4m,4f 3h,ee,3o,gc 3d,e7,6j,ed 49,ea,3k,ev 4p,ea,3k,fe 59,ed,3m,fs 5r,ee,3o,g7 3o,gc,3i,ha 69,ec,3o,gh 6g,eh,3p,gp 6m,ep,3g,hh 70,fm,37,j1 73,g7,4a,im 4i,u2,3o,td 79,vf,4i,u3 5t,be,7h,hl 76,gm,57,ie 73,cl,7b,ce 7r,dn,7b,dk 7b,dk,70,d7 70,d7,73,cl 9l,e3,7e,eh 7e,eh,7j,f0 7j,f0,82,fb 7a,h2,68,i2 6j,np,80,nj 7f,of,86,ol bb,11e,78,vf 9f,d3,7r,dn 82,fb,8s,fb 8s,fb,9f,f0 80,nj,93,n3 93,n3,a1,mj 86,ol,8g,ot 8g,ot,90,pe 90,pe,9c,pp 91,12l,9k,138 9f,aj,b9,gg 9f,f0,9l,ec 9l,ec,9l,e6 an,eh,f4,ep bj,eh,at,f4 a1,mj,b4,m8 9c,pp,a6,q4 a6,q4,cv,q7 9k,138,a5,14d a5,14d,a0,15r a0,15r,9v,17d 9v,17d,al,197 af,18n,md,137 al,197,c4,1ak d6,9p,ca,9s bs,ej,b1,fi cb,en,b4,g2 cn,el,bd,gd bq,gf,c2,gb c2,gb,du,fo dd,em,c8,g8 b4,m8,d5,m6 c3,m8,c0,pv cd,o7,d5,p2 d5,o9,cc,p3 ci,11l,bb,11e bn,192,d9,19s c4,1ak,g2,1da ef,ad,d6,9p dr,em,d1,fv e6,en,dm,fl du,fo,f5,f3 d4,m7,jp,ma dm,m7,dj,ph ch,mj,dc,na d6,mk,cm,nb jn,q6,cj,q5 e2,11l,ci,11l d9,19s,cr,18f da,187,e8,197 du,17p,es,18l ds,17n,fd,184 pe,14u,d5,1b9 ht,9g,ef,ad fi,cq,eg,ad f4,b3,f5,an f5,an,fd,ak g5,at,fi,b7 fi,b7,f4,b3 gc,b9,fj,bi fj,bi,fs,bq fa,e2,fi,cv fi,cr,ij,b8 f5,f3,fa,e2 em,ep,e7,fi g9,11d,e2,11l fk,16t,gj,17v fj,16s,g8,16q fd,184,ej,174 g4,9v,h0,bt fs,bq,g9,bo g9,bo,gd,bd in,11n,g9,11d g8,16q,gm,170 gm,170,h1,179 h8,165,gi,16h gi,16h,ha,17b ha,16n,gv,16t h1,179,h0,17o h0,17o,gg,17s g2,1da,nk,1hq ij,b8,ht,9g l7,12i,in,11n hg,15o,ip,17u hh,15o,jr,176 ha,17b,hq,173 kp,ac,jr,fs jq,fr,kl,ff jr,fs,lb,gd jp,ma,k4,n4 k4,n4,kg,oj kg,oj,k8,pe k8,pe,ju,pu ju,pu,jn,q6 jr,176,iv,154 iv,154,kn,16j j7,14n,kp,16f jb,14n,kd,14e kn,158,k4,15k mt,ai,le,af le,af,kp,ad kl,ff,md,f8 lb,gd,n2,gh 10i,18u,l7,12i lo,13q,mo,15c ln,13m,md,13r kj,146,lo,15t ki,145,lb,142 lb,142,lp,14e lp,14e,li,151 li,151,mc,15j lc,164,ki,16f of,a6,mt,ai md,f8,oc,fc n2,gh,pb,ft md,13r,ms,149 mj,13h,nf,14s mi,13i,mp,13f ms,149,n4,14v n4,14v,mo,15b n6,14a,nj,141 ok,a5,pd,fs ok,a6,of,a6 oc,fc,pb,fm nf,14s,o4,14f qn,b6,qe,bm qe,bm,qi,c7 qi,c7,qu,cd rk,1ek,q9,1gf q9,1gf,pf,1i7 th,1ha,po,1i6 r5,at,sj,ag r4,as,qn,b6 qu,cd,rd,ce rd,ce,s5,c7 te,1d3,rk,1ek sj,ag,u5,ag s5,c7,sq,bs sq,bs,tm,bb tm,bb,u9,b6 sl,16m,t2,16a t2,16a,tq,160 u6,15t,ta,16j sk,16j,up,16k 10h,1ba,te,1d3 vn,1fm,th,1ha u5,ag,vs,ar u9,b6,v1,b6 v1,b6,14k,d3 tq,160,ug,15r ug,15r,v7,15p v7,15p,vp,15q vq,18d,ur,16f uh,15t,vg,166 ub,15r,tt,16k ua,15r,ue,16e vs,ar,11h,be 12l,15p,10n,168 10n,167,10i,16r 10p,166,10k,162 10k,162,10j,16d 10i,16p,10j,1dd vp,15q,103,15q 103,15q,10h,15s 10h,17m,10j,17f vq,18b,uv,16d 10g,1dp,vn,1fm 11h,be,14e,ck 11m,dv,129,dg 129,dg,137,df 11n,ds,165,k7 125,169,11a,16g 11a,16g,11p,16l 11p,16l,123,16b 106,15r,110,162 110,162,v0,16j 11b,186,11b,19b 11c,18a,11n,18a 11n,18a,11s,18h 11s,18h,11g,18r 12e,18a,120,18b 120,18b,11v,199 11g,18r,11p,190 11p,190,11n,19b 11n,19b,11b,19b 11v,199,12f,199 11t,18o,129,18o 137,df,140,dr 14a,f9,136,fc 136,fc,12t,fh 150,16h,13g,15s 13g,15s,12l,15p 12p,164,140,16b 12t,185,12p,195 12r,18i,13c,18i 12r,182,13g,183 13s,183,13q,19a 13r,183,142,184 12p,195,13f,196 144,18k,13s,18l 13s,18l,148,198 14e,ck,151,cu 140,dr,14p,e0 14k,d2,15d,ds 14q,e1,162,e0 14v,ct,15d,d8 15g,g5,150,fh 150,fh,14a,f9 14j,i2,158,hl 158,hl,15r,gu 164,k3,15a,kq 15a,kq,1de,kp 14v,16f,157,16n 154,16g,15l,16o 15f,176,15h,17c 142,184,14a,18a 14a,18a,144,18k 161,e1,16r,dk 16r,dk,17r,d8 15b,da,16j,dm 16d,fn,177,f6 167,fr,16c,fj 16v,hc,16f,gt 16f,gt,167,gc 167,gc,167,fr 15r,gu,15g,g5 17k,hl,16v,hc 1cs,k3,169,k3 17q,15m,16i,165 16i,165,15u,16f 15l,16p,15q,1c1 15l,16o,15t,16c 16j,180,16j,19b 16m,185,174,181 178,18d,16u,18l 16u,18l,175,18m 178,196,16l,19a 17r,d8,18m,d6 177,f6,180,fg 180,fg,18o,g2 18l,gl,184,hg 184,hg,17k,hl 19s,15r,18e,15j 18e,15j,17q,15m 185,167,177,16c 177,16c,17p,16h 17p,16h,185,167 174,181,178,18d 17r,180,17b,181 17b,181,17e,190 17k,18g,17b,18f 18d,17s,183,190 18a,17u,18j,18u 175,18m,17b,18t 17b,18t,178,196 17e,190,17v,191 18m,d6,19c,da 19c,da,1a7,dl 18o,g2,18l,gl 1ab,ff,19o,g8 19o,g8,19m,gt 19m,gt,1a7,hl 1au,16a,19s,15r 18m,164,19n,169 18p,17v,18q,190 18o,17v,19a,180 19a,180,19d,188 19d,188,18r,18h 18r,18h,19g,18s 1a7,dl,1b7,du 1b7,du,1c7,dm 1b8,fe,1ab,ff 1c0,fu,1b9,fg 1b9,fg,1b2,fc 1a7,hl,1av,hi 1av,hi,1bu,hd 1cb,161,1bk,168 1b3,16o,1b4,1c4 1at,16c,1be,16b 1b4,16a,1b4,16o 1c7,dm,1cp,dc 1cp,dc,1de,d0 1f0,ed,1bp,e1 1bu,ee,1e9,en 1cb,f0,1d8,f2 1bu,hd,1cb,gg 1cb,gg,1c0,fu 1ch,fm,1cr,fn 1c5,hh,1ck,hl 1c3,i7,1c8,ib 1g5,dn,1cs,k3 1de,kp,1cs,k3 1bv,is,1c9,j1 1bt,jc,1c3,jd 1ci,10c,1c5,10s 1c5,108,1cg,10r 1cg,10r,1bv,10i 1ce,104,1cc,10u 1dl,15r,1cb,161 1d5,16d,1cn,170 1cn,170,1dc,16s 1dc,16s,1cs,168 1bs,17n,1c1,19h 1bs,17p,1cg,17r 1cg,17r,1cl,188 1cl,188,1c8,18h 1c8,18h,1cr,18o 1d8,17m,1da,197 1dk,18f,1d8,18d 1cr,18o,1cs,196 1cs,196,1c6,19a 1de,d0,1e2,d1 1e2,d1,1eo,d6 1eo,d6,1fg,dc 1df,fu,1e3,fe 1e3,fe,1el,fa 1el,fa,1f7,f9 1e3,hi,1db,gm 1db,gm,1df,fu 1f4,v0,1ei,v2 1f3,v3,1eg,uf 1en,11p,1e5,125 1e1,11m,1eh,12b 1eh,12b,1dq,11r 1ef,11h,1e7,12b 1f3,15r,1dl,15r 1e3,16f,1fd,16f 1da,17l,1ds,17l 1e9,17j,1ea,190 1eb,188,1eq,188 1e9,17i,1f0,17k 1da,197,1dv,196 1ea,190,1f1,192 1fg,dc,1g5,dn 1g8,vc,1gc,tc 1gc,tc,1gt,s4 1ns,u4,1ga,u3 1f0,v0,1f1,ve 1f0,v2,1f6,vb 1f0,v2,1fb,uk 1ga,10s,1g8,vc 1g9,10s,1gn,11d 1gf,12u,1fq,12g 1gg,12u,1gc,139 1gj,162,1f3,15r 1fi,17e,1fg,194 1fi,17h,1g9,17n 1g9,17n,1g5,187 1g5,187,1fq,18b 1fq,18b,1ga,193 1gh,du,1io,gk 1gu,dg,1jd,ga 1gp,fv,1h3,j0 1gu,hq,1hj,gv 1hj,gv,1hv,gr 1hv,gr,1i8,gt 1i3,j5,1h3,ik 1h2,iq,1ic,p7 1gt,s4,1im,r1 1gl,sl,1nt,sq 1h5,sq,1j0,tv 1iq,st,1hi,tn 1gs,12v,1gh,12v 1gh,12v,1gg,12d 1gj,162,1gp,16g 1gp,16g,1gm,1c5 1gl,166,1hi,15r 1hi,15r,1il,15n 1h9,17l,1hc,195 1hb,17n,1hu,17s 1hu,17s,1hv,188 1hv,188,1hl,18f 1hl,18f,1hv,18k 1hv,18k,1i0,190 1i0,190,1he,191 1jd,ga,1l7,lb 1im,gi,1kg,l9 1i8,gt,1ie,h3 1ie,h3,1j1,hj 1j8,i7,1iq,j3 1iq,j3,1ie,jc 1ie,jc,1i3,j5 1ig,js,1io,jq 1j8,jd,1jb,jh 1jg,l4,1j9,le 1iu,kb,1ip,kb 1ie,ku,1i7,ku 1jf,m2,1jk,m9 1jc,n0,1j7,n5 1jb,nq,1je,o3 1jb,ob,1j6,og 1ib,pb,1mn,pb 1jg,qv,1jh,q4 1jh,q4,1k3,pr 1ji,q5,1ko,q4 1im,r1,1jg,qv 1jf,sv,1l6,tl 1ic,121,1ld,123 1l1,122,1j2,122 1il,15n,1jr,15o 1is,17u,1i1,17u 1i1,17u,1i7,18s 1ic,18c,1i5,18c 1j4,17r,1k1,17p 1jb,18a,1jt,189 1i7,18s,1in,18s 1k0,18q,1j2,18r 1km,n3,1kh,n3 1k1,o8,1k7,oh 1k2,nf,1jq,nl 1k3,pr,1kk,pt 1kk,pt,1kt,q4 1kt,q4,1ks,qr 1ks,qr,1l5,q6 1li,sr,1ju,tn 1jr,15o,1kt,166 1kt,166,1le,16e 1k1,17p,1k0,18q 1k9,17n,1k5,18t 1k8,17n,1ko,17q 1ko,17q,1ki,188 1ki,188,1kb,189 1kb,189,1kl,18m 1la,h3,1le,h0 1le,h0,1ln,gu 1ln,gv,1mt,h8 1m9,h2,1mh,gh 1mh,gh,1mp,ga 1mn,im,1mc,is 1mc,is,1m0,is 1mi,j6,1mn,j6 1lm,oc,1lt,on 1lt,on,1mb,ou 1mb,ou,1mt,p6 1lu,p3,1me,p7 1l5,q6,1ln,q1 1ln,q1,1m6,qd 1m6,qd,1m2,qn 1l9,qf,1lg,qa 1m2,qn,1lm,qu 1ls,qg,1lg,qr 1lg,qr,1l8,qd 1ll,qu,1mr,r1 1ls,su,1n8,tl 1mv,t1,1m8,tk 1ld,123,1no,11r 1le,16e,1li,1b1 1mp,ga,1n1,g9 1n1,g9,1o9,gu 1mu,ha,1n3,hf 1n3,hf,1n5,hp 1n5,hp,1mn,im 1oi,hf,1o1,il 1o1,il,1nn,it 1n9,iq,1mo,ic 1nn,it,1n9,iq 1nh,j8,1nk,jc 1oc,ju,1o6,k2 1mr,jl,1ms,k0 1od,kb,1nj,n9 1o2,kl,1no,kl 1nh,le,1nb,le 1oi,l4,1o7,l5 1mr,r1,1nh,rh 1nh,rh,1nu,t0 1nu,t0,1ns,vv 1no,11r,1oq,11a 1p0,g0,1ou,i4 1o9,gu,1og,h5 1og,h5,1oi,hf 1ou,i4,1od,kf 1ot,i3,1o8,i3 1on,j9,1oj,ki 1oj,ki,1on,km 1on,km,1op,ks 1op,ks,1oi,l4 1oj,q8,1oo,100 1qe,ph,1rf,ph 1rc,pf,1s3,om 1qd,pg,1pq,pl 1rc,r6,1qf,s8 1ql,r6,1r9,s6 1sb,vm,1r9,vf 1r9,vf,1qb,vf 1sg,vv,1r7,vn 1r7,vn,1qf,vm 1s3,om,1sf,on 1sf,on,1sf,p1 1rt,p4,1s5,op 1s5,op,1s8,ot 1s8,ot,1s0,p3 1rf,ph,1sl,pk 1sl,pk,1t2,pp 1sf,p1,1rn,ph 1rj,r6,1se,s0 1sd,r8,1rl,s3 1sa,vm,1si,vu 1si,vu,1t0,vk 1t2,pp,1sv,vl #33,bl id,la ir,lp j1,lf 1dr,146 1go,dn


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

wicked level of gnarly-ness



-32,-1b,-37,-1c -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,7o,1i 7o,1i,98,5m 7o,1j,9i,5m 7q,1q,9t,5m 7u,24,a8,5m 82,2f,ak,5l 86,2r,at,5l 8a,36,b8,5k 8f,3j,bj,5k 98,5m,eb,5m 8r,4j,cg,5l 8v,4t,cv,5l 93,58,db,5l 96,5g,e8,5m 8j,3u,bs,5m 8n,49,c5,5l e8,5m,kf,5m kf,5m,n9,5m n9,5m,o3,4l o3,4l,n1,5m nt,4r,mp,5m np,52,mi,5l nj,5a,m9,5l nd,5i,m0,5l 11g,96,1br,ev 1br,ev,1kh,j8 1kh,j8,1rg,kq 1n6,189,1nn,1f8 201,1c7,1nn,1f6 1rg,kq,23h,l4 23i,kj,1vs,l0 23h,kr,1vl,l0 24l,1a0,201,1c7 23m,is,21f,l1 23m,j5,214,l1 23k,je,20r,l1 23l,jn,20g,l1 23j,k1,20a,l0 23j,ka,203,l0 23p,hd,22q,l4 23p,hi,22h,l4 23o,ht,22a,l3 23n,i7,223,l2 23m,ij,21p,l1 23p,h6,232,l3 23h,l4,23q,gt 23q,gt,23a,l4 246,gr,246,l4 24i,gs,24h,id 24d,il,249,gr 24f,i9,24f,h3 24h,hv,24l,h3 29k,17d,24l,1a0 25q,h1,25q,l5 25q,h2,263,l6 25b,h1,25a,in 24v,gs,24l,i8 251,i1,251,gu 259,i7,259,gs 25c,hs,25e,gu 24t,i2,24s,h4 25q,hc,26c,l5 25p,hn,26k,l3 25p,i6,26t,l3 25p,ik,276,l4 24s,i6,24s,jo 251,hn,254,jq 25p,j1,27f,l3 25p,je,27r,l4 25q,l5,2a9,l5 25p,ke,28v,l4 25p,kl,29c,l4 25q,kt,2a8,l4 25q,jq,287,l3 25p,k3,28j,l4 2a8,l4,2hq,l4 2fa,14d,29k,17d 2k1,121,2fa,14d 2gf,l3,2hv,ks 2hv,ks,2hn,l4 2ig,144,2ir,137 2ic,1au,2ib,15e 2ib,15e,2in,1at 2ia,15e,2ig,144 2ib,15p,2j3,1at 2ia,167,2jf,1at 2ia,16l,2jp,1at 2ib,175,2k5,1at 2ib,17l,2kk,1av 2ib,183,2l2,1av 2ib,18h,2le,1au 2ib,190,2lo,1as 2ib,19c,2m5,1as 2id,19p,2mk,1at 2id,1a4,2n0,1au 2ps,1at,2ic,1au 2ic,1ae,2n7,1at 2id,1an,2nl,1at 2ji,kt,2ji,pd 2ji,ku,2ta,ku 2jh,pb,2tf,pb 2jd,12j,2k2,122 2k2,122,2ks,11m 2ir,137,2jd,12j 2ks,11m,2m1,116 2li,15b,2th,15b 2qa,1qg,2km,1u0 2m1,116,2n1,10v 32a,1au,2ps,1at 30f,1m9,2qa,1qg 2tf,pb,2tb,kt 2tf,15b,34i,15c 2v0,l5,2v0,p7 2v1,l6,35t,l6 35t,p6,2v1,p7 315,10l,2u9,10l 31c,10l,2tu,104 2tu,104,2tu,10l 2tu,10l,2ua,10l 36s,1ha,30f,1m8 374,10l,315,10l 37s,1b0,32a,1au 348,l6,364,ks 34i,15c,3ag,15c 35t,l6,35t,p6 364,ks,35t,l7 363,ks,365,p7 370,ko,387,kg 370,ko,370,p7 365,p7,35s,p7 386,p7,371,p7 3dp,1bi,36s,1ha 386,kh,386,p7 3d5,10j,374,10l 37r,1b0,39g,1b0 38q,ke,3a6,k5 3a5,k5,3a6,p7 38q,kf,38q,p7 3a6,p7,38p,p7 3b4,ru,39t,rn 3cg,s7,3b4,ru 3ag,15c,3g2,15b 3g1,14c,3bl,15c 3g1,14m,3bg,15c 3g2,14v,3b4,15b 3c2,kr,3j7,pm 3dj,sj,3cg,s7 3g1,12q,3d6,15b 3g1,138,3cs,15b 3g1,13j,3cf,15b 3g2,140,3c2,15b 3em,1bi,3d8,1b4 3d8,1b4,3dp,1bg 3f8,u1,3eh,ta 3eh,ta,3dj,sj 3g0,11g,3e5,15b 3g0,11s,3dp,15b 3g2,12a,3de,15d 3g0,10m,3eq,15d 3g0,112,3eg,15d 3kb,1bi,3dp,1bi 3fv,vm,3fp,ul 3fp,ul,3f8,u1 3g2,15b,3g0,vl 3g0,vl,3fo,15b 3g0,101,3fe,15c 3g0,108,3f3,15d 3j7,pm,3ob,rq 3ob,1ab,3kb,1bi 3ob,rq,3ti,t5 3sl,17i,3ob,1ab 3ti,t5,41m,tc 41m,tc,47e,tc 483,16n,42v,171 43p,16v,424,16h 424,16h,424,175 424,175,433,171 468,tb,4cg,rt 47e,tc,4al,tc 4d5,14l,483,16n 4ch,te,4ak,te 4cg,rt,4ch,te 4l8,td,4d5,14l 4lv,o5,4oo,vd 4l7,qb,4o0,t0 4l8,p5,4nt,qb 4l8,td,4nj,tp 4nf,n2,4od,qv 4nh,os,4o6,ud 4md,ou,4mt,u4 4mk,tc,4ok,10r 4n8,th,4nj,11e 4mk,s6,4nr,tf 4m6,v3,4o5,10c 4mk,102,4oc,10n 4ph,sk,4nj,10b #ab,32 as,3e oj,46 ph,3r 1ob,1e1 23p,fq 264,fq 2ik,152 2je,kd 2j9,131 2iu,17l 2m1,10h 2vh,kf 36g,kb 38g,k1 3aq,jo 3di,1at 3fh,10v 413,164 4dg,re


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

please rate my level of wicked gnarly-ness


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

freeride downhill northshore 4x gnar. Two lines. Line two = bigger jumps. Couple of rock gardens. Over all good

-4md,pt,-4m7,qh -4m7,qh,-4mc,ru -4m9,s1,-4lk,so -4mc,rh,-4l8,rh -4lk,so,-4m6,tr -4m6,tr,-4ll,ug -4lv,vm,-4m4,10b -4m4,10b,-4lt,10h -4ko,qn,-4hi,13v -4kp,qn,-4le,qv -4le,qv,-4hl,15q -4ll,ug,-4lv,vm -4ls,v7,-4k5,v7 -4lt,10h,-4k5,11b -4k5,11b,-4ko,12d -4kj,115,-4jc,114 -4ko,12d,-4le,12e -4l4,12m,-4kj,13s -4l3,12n,-4ld,12e -4km,13q,-4jr,142 -4kk,13m,-4if,13o -4jr,142,-4kc,14u -4kc,14u,-4jr,161 -4jr,161,-4i0,174 -4jj,169,-4hg,16b -4hi,13v,-4ff,19u -4hl,15q,-4fj,1ak -4i0,174,-4i9,17q -4i9,17q,-4hp,18a -4hp,18a,-4im,18o -4im,18o,-4hl,19g -4hl,19g,-4he,1ab -4i0,19d,-4gb,190 -4he,1ab,-4g5,1at -4g3,1at,-4g8,1cb -4g8,1cb,-4eh,1d7 -4ff,19r,-4b5,1ek -4fo,1aj,-4bf,1f2 -4eh,1d7,-4es,1dq -4fj,1cl,-4e0,1cc -4fc,1bq,-4f5,1bs -4es,1dq,-4di,1f4 -4cd,10o,-4cv,10s -4cv,10s,-4c0,11r -4dq,1es,-4cc,1eh -4di,1f4,-4d0,1fb -4d2,1fd,-4c6,1fl -4be,11p,-4cd,10o -4a6,12g,-4bc,11q -4c1,11r,-4am,12p -4bd,11o,-4c5,11t -4b9,12g,-490,16m -4b6,1ei,-4bg,1f5 -4b7,1ei,-48h,1fv -4c6,1fl,-4b5,1h5 -4be,1f4,-48m,1ge -4b5,1h5,-4b9,1i7 -49o,1fu,-4bb,1h1 -4b9,1i7,-4a4,1j4 -48c,12p,-4a6,12g -4am,12p,-48a,137 -4a6,12f,-4ao,12q -49n,131,-491,147 -4a4,1j4,-4ab,1ka -4ab,1ka,-48g,1ls -41v,12r,-48c,12p -48a,137,-48a,12p -48a,137,-497,14g -497,14g,-48r,15k -48r,15k,-496,16p -496,16p,-47q,18j -47r,18j,-48n,19d -48m,1ge,-48j,1fs -48g,1ls,-480,1n8 -480,1n8,-48k,1ou -48k,1ou,-46p,1qd -46s,1qd,-45r,1r5 -45r,1r5,-46v,1rs -46v,1rs,-472,1ta -472,1ta,-44t,1u2 -44t,1u2,-45a,1uj -45a,1uj,-43p,1uf -43p,1uf,-433,1tv -421,12o,-40o,13p -433,1tv,-422,1u0 -422,1u0,-3vs,1ve -40o,13p,-41a,14o -41a,14o,-414,16q -414,16q,-402,17b -402,17b,-419,18q -419,18q,-41b,1a3 -41b,1a3,-406,1bh -406,1bh,-408,1c3 -408,1c3,-3tu,1en -406,1c3,-3u5,1bk -3ua,153,-3up,157 -3up,157,-3ue,160 -3tu,1en,-3uv,1fl -3v4,1fu,-3vv,1h7 -3v0,1fi,-3v5,1g1 -3vv,1h7,-3vg,1i6 -3vs,1ve,-3pj,237 -3tt,15s,-3ua,153 -3sj,177,-3tt,15s -3ue,160,-3u1,15o -3ug,15v,-3t5,17c -3uc,15v,-3u7,1bj -3t5,17a,-3rr,185 -3sk,176,-3t6,17c -3te,173,-3te,1bo -3u5,1bk,-3rn,1c6 -3qd,185,-3ri,17p -3ri,17p,-3sk,177 -3rr,185,-3qd,18g -3rj,17q,-3rt,187 -3rv,180,-3s6,1c1 -3rn,1c6,-3qn,1au -3ns,189,-3qc,185 -3qd,18g,-3nh,18g -3qf,183,-3qf,18g -3q2,18h,-3q1,1be -3qr,18c,-3qs,1b5 -3qn,1au,-3oh,1cc -3oh,1cc,-3n2,1d5 -3pk,237,-3je,25b -3i2,16i,-3np,189 -3nm,188,-3o1,188 -3nh,18g,-3nk,187 -3n2,1d5,-3l5,1cr -3l5,1cr,-3m7,1c7 -3m7,1c7,-3l9,1c4 -3l9,1c4,-3jg,1d7 -3jh,1d4,-3jf,1ds -3jh,1dv,-3is,1f0 -3iu,1eu,-3i6,1es -3i6,1es,-3hd,1g9 -3je,25b,-3e8,25e -3a2,116,-3i2,16i -3hd,1g9,-3gf,1h5 -3ga,2aq,-3ec,28b -3e8,25e,-3af,254 -3ah,25i,-3e2,25r -3e2,25r,-3e1,25a -3ec,28b,-3c7,28v -3bt,25l,-3cd,290 -3ca,28v,-3c1,29j -3c5,29f,-3ba,2b3 -3bm,29p,-3c1,2a1 -3af,254,-37t,24e -37k,24o,-3ah,25i -3bn,29o,-39g,28k -381,11p,-393,12c -391,12a,-391,11u -391,11u,-39e,11c -39e,11c,-3a2,116 -398,257,-39f,28s -39h,28j,-392,295 -392,295,-37u,284 -36g,10u,-37k,10h -37k,10h,-381,11p -37t,24e,-354,22s -34l,234,-37k,24o -37u,284,-36j,28p -34f,us,-35r,vn -35r,vn,-36g,10u -362,241,-36g,28h -36j,28p,-363,286 -363,286,-350,292 -33a,ui,-34f,us -354,22s,-349,220 -349,220,-33l,21u -33l,21u,-34l,234 -33q,223,-341,288 -350,292,-356,29u -345,29p,-34b,280 -34b,280,-32l,29e -356,29u,-345,29p -31k,tb,-32h,te -32h,te,-33a,ui -32l,29e,-324,292 -30q,s0,-31k,tb -323,293,-30h,27b -303,t0,-30p,s0 -2uq,rt,-2vu,sm -306,sv,-2vs,sk -2us,209,-2vv,205 -2vv,205,-300,20f -300,20f,-2v1,20i -2vo,20f,-2vt,268 -30h,27b,-2vr,262 -2vr,262,-2uj,26v -2u9,sl,-2uq,rt -2sh,sk,-2u9,sl -2v3,20i,-2uq,209 -2uq,20a,-2tq,20m -2v4,20i,-2tr,211 -2tr,20l,-2sb,20o -2q8,211,-2ts,20v -2ts,20j,-2ts,211 -2uj,26v,-2u2,281 -2u2,281,-2u2,296 -2u2,296,-2t9,28r -2rs,s9,-2sh,sk -2se,20n,-2qi,20n -2so,20u,-2st,28j -2t9,28r,-2s2,287 -2ps,rv,-2qm,rq -2qm,rq,-2r2,sm -2r2,sm,-2rs,s9 -2s2,287,-2s2,279 -2s2,279,-2rd,27l -2rd,27l,-2qf,27l -2ou,s6,-2ps,rv -2qi,20n,-2ou,20f -2op,20p,-2q8,211 -2qa,20m,-2q8,212 -2pq,20u,-2ps,28t -2qf,27l,-2q8,28i -2q8,28i,-2pk,293 -2pk,293,-2p0,28k -2np,sm,-2ot,se -2ot,se,-2ot,s9 -2n9,sp,-2nu,sm -2ou,20f,-2o6,1vu -2o6,1vu,-2o0,207 -2o0,207,-2op,20p -2ov,20e,-2or,20q -2p0,28k,-2oo,271 -2oo,271,-2o2,275 -2o3,272,-2m8,26u -2km,t0,-2mp,s8 -2mp,s8,-2nb,sr -2js,208,-2ma,1vo -2ma,1vo,-2mb,205 -2mb,205,-2js,20o -2m8,26u,-2m9,27p -2m9,27p,-2k7,27m -2hl,rr,-2km,t0 -2kq,20d,-2l3,27n -2js,209,-2ik,20d -2fs,20s,-2j2,20s -2j2,20s,-2jr,20p -2js,208,-2js,20q -2k7,27m,-2jq,297 -2jq,297,-2iq,28t -2iq,28t,-2ij,28k -2f6,sn,-2hl,rr -2ik,20d,-2g5,20e -2hl,20t,-2hi,28d -2ij,28k,-2i8,280 -2i8,280,-2gu,28q -2aj,np,-2g4,lm -2g4,lm,-2ga,mb -2ga,mb,-2ap,oa -2g8,mc,-2di,ru -2g4,20e,-2fv,20u -2g3,20e,-2dv,20d -2du,20r,-2fu,20q -2gu,28q,-2gq,2aa -2gv,2a7,-2dg,29b -2f3,sn,-2cp,r5 -2ek,20q,-2er,29i -2cm,rf,-29f,sr -2ck,rf,-2cq,r6 -2dv,20d,-2du,20r -2e0,20d,-2ci,204 -2ci,204,-2br,1vn -2cc,20i,-2dv,20p -2ck,205,-2ch,20i -2cg,20l,-2cp,28a -2dg,29b,-2dv,281 -2dv,281,-2c7,28h -2ce,nr,-2c1,rq -2br,1vn,-2bl,208 -2bl,208,-2cc,20i -2c7,28h,-2bf,2at -2bf,2at,-29s,2a3 -2bg,2bj,-28u,28l -277,o5,-2aj,np -2ap,oa,-2aj,nn -2aq,ob,-263,ok -29b,o6,-29i,sn -29f,sr,-28r,qu -28h,r5,-271,s0 -28h,r5,-28u,qt -28u,28l,-27j,29p -243,o1,-277,o5 -274,ol,-274,s4 -26i,sm,-274,rt -26k,sk,-269,t5 -26d,t0,-251,s3 -27j,29p,-27r,2c6 -27r,2c6,-26c,2bf -26c,2bf,-25q,2d1 -263,ok,-263,o5 -251,s3,-246,sj -25q,2d1,-24s,2cu -24s,2cu,-24s,2ei -24s,2ei,-22v,2eb -203,n6,-243,o1 -246,sj,-23u,rk -23u,rk,-224,so -22t,2h7,-239,2h4 -20u,rf,-228,pv -228,pv,-20m,r5 -224,so,-20u,rf -22v,2eb,-232,2fg -232,2fg,-22j,2fj -22j,2fj,-22t,2h7 -22s,2h4,-22d,2h7 -22d,2h7,-1qh,2kp -1oo,k2,-203,n6 -20m,r5,-1vu,tg -1vu,tg,-1ug,sp -1ug,sp,-1ti,rd -1qh,2kp,-1io,2np -1ir,ha,-1oo,k2 -1fl,gn,-1ir,ha -1io,2np,-1fu,2o7 -190,gk,-1fm,gn -1fu,2o7,-1ck,2o9 -1ck,2o9,-1bn,2og -1bn,2og,-1bm,2p2 -1bn,2ov,-1ba,2ov -1ba,2ov,-1b3,2p6 -1b3,2p6,-1b8,2p7 -1b8,2p7,-1b7,2pd -1b4,2pd,-1at,2pd -1ae,2pu,-1ab,2q3 -1av,2pd,-1ai,2pf -1ai,2pf,-1ae,2pm -1ae,2pm,-1ad,2pv -16l,g4,-191,gk -191,gk,-16d,gh -1ab,2q3,-1a1,2q3 -1a1,2q3,-19r,2q3 -19r,2q3,-19r,2qb -19r,2qb,-19m,2qb -19m,2qb,-19j,2qk -19j,2qi,-19d,2qj -19d,2qj,-198,2qo -196,2qs,-195,2r4 -195,2r4,-18u,2r4 -198,2qu,-198,2ql -18u,2r4,-18g,2rb -18g,2rb,-18f,2rn -18f,2rn,-18a,2rn -18a,2rn,-18a,2ru -18a,2ru,-183,2ru -181,2s2,-181,2rs -17u,2rs,-17u,2s1 -17u,2s1,-17o,2s5 -17o,2s5,-17o,2se -17k,2se,-17k,2sk -17k,2sk,-180,2sl -17v,2so,-17d,2so -17d,2ss,-176,2su -176,2su,-176,2t7 -17c,2ss,-17v,2so -175,2t4,-14m,2u1 -176,2vi,-182,2uq -182,2uq,-17f,2tv -17f,2tv,-17j,2tj -175,2vj,-14k,305 -vm,ca,-16l,g5 -vk,cp,-16k,gg -16k,gg,-16k,g6 -16k,gi,-14j,g1 -14n,2uh,-17f,2tj -15n,2u2,-15k,2vu -14j,g1,-13n,gj -14m,2u1,-10k,2ua -10l,2uq,-14n,2uh -14k,2u1,-14p,2uh -14k,305,-142,2vs -142,2vs,-12e,30b -13r,f0,-13q,ge -13n,gj,-12u,g6 -12u,g6,-120,g7 -12e,30b,-124,31d -11j,dp,-11n,gg -120,g7,-11s,gi -11s,gi,-10n,g0 -11r,2um,-11o,31b -124,31d,-10t,31d -10u,31e,-v0,325 -vn,ca,-vk,cp -vl,cp,-vq,g0 -ud,fv,-vt,g1 -10n,g0,-103,g5 -103,g5,-vu,fv -10k,2ua,-10l,2uq -tr,g6,-tv,f9 -ua,fh,-ud,fu -tv,f9,-ud,fh -t6,fg,-tr,g6 -v0,325,-ue,33u -ue,33u,-so,34q -s1,f0,-sj,g5 -sj,g5,-t6,fg -sk,355,-sf,36k -sr,34p,-sj,35e -sh,36h,-t4,37j -t4,37j,-ss,385 -ss,385,-tl,393 -tl,393,-tf,3a2 -tf,3a2,-pp,3c2 -qh,fq,-rg,fd -rg,fd,-s1,f0 -p0,fg,-q4,f7 -q4,f7,-qh,fq -pp,3c2,-ia,3fl -n3,g3,-no,f1 -no,f1,-o8,g6 -o8,g6,-p0,fg -l1,fs,-m8,f9 -m8,f9,-n3,g3 -k8,f3,-l1,fs -hb,f7,-j3,eq -j3,eq,-jo,f5 -jo,f5,-ju,fl -ju,fl,-k8,f3 -d4,4o,-in,55 -in,55,-il,5n -il,5n,-d9,58 -ic,5n,-dl,7h -gs,e3,-ht,es -ht,es,-hb,f7 -ie,3fk,-eh,3gf -gj,5i,-e1,69 -fd,cp,-gt,d9 -gt,d9,-gs,e3 -el,5c,-de,5k -dn,b4,-eq,bn -dd,b1,-e6,bb -eq,bk,-fd,cp -eh,3gf,-av,3gl -e3,3ob,-c2,3ka -58,25,-d2,4o -d2,4o,-db,5p -db,5p,-e2,6g -e2,6g,-dg,7i -dg,7i,-dv,8k -dv,8k,-dd,9k -dd,9k,-db,b3 -8a,1r2,-ck,1r2 -av,3gl,-8p,3ge -8r,3gp,-b8,3h1 -b8,3h1,-b4,3gk -c4,3kc,-bi,3mo -cd,3lb,-bo,3lq -bi,3mo,-9r,3m0 -9r,3m0,-8u,3kr -8b,1r1,-84,1rf -84,1rf,-87,1s8 -87,1s8,-8f,1sg -8f,1sg,-80,1tk -80,1tk,-7g,1u0 -7g,1u0,-88,1ue -88,1ue,-85,1va -87,1t7,-69,1t7 -85,1va,-7p,1vq -82,1vf,-5p,1vi -7q,20s,-85,21g -85,21g,-77,228 -7e,230,-7r,23a -7r,23a,-6u,241 -7a,2d2,-7u,2ee -7u,2ee,-6t,2et -6t,2et,-8j,2fh -8j,2fh,-8m,2fv -8n,2fs,-5k,2fc -8p,3ge,-6p,3fs -6f,3g4,-8r,3gp -93,3gt,-9b,3la -8u,3kr,-8f,3mj -8f,3mj,-7c,3mc -6f,-36,-68,-3b -67,-28,-6h,-2f -6h,-2f,-6b,-2h -6b,-2h,-5q,-2g -63,1sp,-6c,1sq -6c,1sq,-45,26c -7p,1vq,-7h,1vs -7i,1vq,-7h,209 -7h,209,-7p,20s -77,228,-7e,230 -7c,22j,-53,22i -6u,241,-7e,24d -7e,24d,-7b,258 -7b,258,-6h,25f -6h,25f,-7f,267 -7f,267,-6t,26o -79,252,-4i,253 -6t,26o,-7b,276 -7b,276,-6r,27a -6r,27a,-6k,286 -73,26h,-44,26g -6k,286,-77,287 -77,287,-7d,294 -7d,294,-6j,29i -73,29a,-2j,29f -6j,29i,-6s,2b1 -6s,2b1,-78,2b4 -72,2bc,-62,2c7 -78,2b5,-76,2bh -67,2c6,-6o,2d1 -6o,2d1,-7a,2d2 -6t,2d0,f,2ct -6p,3fs,-59,3eu -53,3f6,-6f,3g4 -7c,3mc,-73,3ld -73,3ld,-5q,3lt -68,-3b,-5o,-3c -5o,-3c,-5g,-2s -2u,-2o,-4v,-2q -4v,-2q,-4a,-2v -51,-2r,-4h,-2g -5g,-2s,-5n,-2c -5n,-2c,-67,-28 -1i,1i,-5a,24 -62,1sp,-3n,26e -5k,2fc,-4r,2gm -5h,2ff,34,2eg -4r,2gm,-2m,2g0 -59,3eu,-48,3dn -3v,3dr,-53,3f6 -5p,3fp,-5o,3m2 -5q,3lt,-54,3nj -54,3o1,-46,3o7 -55,3ng,-55,3o2 -39,-4h,-3a,-3m -3a,-3m,-2s,-3n -3n,26e,-13,2bn -45,26c,-1d,2bs -3k,3cb,-3f,3bm -3f,3bm,-36,3bm -36,3bm,-39,3cc -48,3dn,-3k,3cb -39,3cc,-3v,3dr -3o,3d5,-3j,3nd -2t,3mo,-38,3lt -38,3lt,-2j,3lr -4a,3o4,-2t,3mo -2f,-40,-2f,-3m -26,-42,-26,-3k -26,-3v,-1q,-40 -1q,-40,-1q,-3i -1h,-49,-1n,-3t -1n,-3t,-1g,-3f -2d,-2p,-l,-2o -2m,2g0,-27,2hb -27,2hb,-1a,2h1 -2m,3bl,-2m,3c4 -30,3c4,-2v,3bl -2v,3bl,-2l,3bl -2m,3c4,-2f,3cu -2f,3cu,-21,3do -27,3dv,-2p,3ct -2p,3ct,-30,3c4 -21,3do,-s,3er -17,3f1,-27,3dv -23,3e4,-21,3m7 -2j,3lr,-1i,3mk -1i,3mk,-1t,3o6 -1t,3o6,-3,3mr -1i,-3t,-14,-3t -14,-3t,-1h,-49 -1g,-3f,-12,-3g a,-36,-1,-30 -3,-2h,o,-2f -l,-2o,-12,-2s -n,-2p,-10,-2k -1i,1i,1i,1i -1d,2bs,-15,2bl -1e,2bs,39,2eh -13,2bk,3d,2e6 -1a,2h1,-6,2h4 -6,2h4,-1,2i0 -1,2i0,28,2hv -s,3er,12,3g4 11,3gf,-17,3f1 -i,3ld,3,3ks -3,3mr,-i,3ld 1e,-5e,14,-57 a,-35,a,-2d j,-1r,k,-1m 12,3g4,2s,3gi 2p,3gu,11,3gf 0,3ft,4,3kn 3,3ks,q,3kl q,3kl,1e,3lh 1e,3lh,21,3ku 1i,1i,36,1g 31,26k,2b,256 1t,253,2j,26m 2b,253,1p,252 2c,257,29,251 48,27l,31,26k 2j,26m,3n,27q 3a,2eh,31,2hf 28,2hv,30,2hb 30,2hb,3f,2id 2p,3gg,3h,3gs 2s,3gi,2p,3gu 37,3ic,2q,3hc 2q,3hc,2q,3gv 2q,3gv,31,3gn 31,3gn,5c,3hf 21,3ku,28,3kj 28,3kj,2o,3m4 2o,3m4,4e,3m9 36,1g,4f,1a 4f,1a,67,o 66,288,48,27l 3n,27q,64,28k 3d,2e6,37,2ei 3b,2e4,40,2ea 40,2ea,40,2ek 40,2ek,3a,2eh 3v,2e9,51,2ed 3f,2id,4i,2jj 4i,2jj,70,2jc 4c,3k7,37,3ja 37,3ja,37,3ic 4e,3m9,4c,3k7 67,o,7f,-4 8h,28a,66,288 64,28k,8t,28l 51,2ed,51,2eu 51,2eu,3v,2ej 5e,3hf,br,3ia 7f,-4,7s,f 7e,-5,e8,-7 7s,f,7b,1f 7b,1f,7r,1s gc,6,7n,a 86,2s,7a,3a 8k,8,7o,1v 7a,3a,7p,43 7p,43,7s,4o bg,a,7n,41 7s,4o,75,5a 75,5a,7l,64 7l,64,7n,6u ct,8,7i,5s 7n,6u,74,70 74,70,7s,89 ep,6,7m,6g g1,7,7c,7d gl,4,7j,7t 7s,89,7f,8i 7f,8i,6v,93 6v,93,6f,9p 8m,8a,7n,84 7o,2hs,dg,2lf 7o,2hs,7h,2i7 7h,2i7,da,2lm 70,2jc,82,2k6 9v,8,85,2q 7r,1s,86,2s 9c,7a,8m,8a av,27u,8h,28a 8t,28l,8t,288 8c,2io,7q,2k2 82,2k6,8u,2kh 8u,2kh,9m,2ll b5,70,9c,7a aa,2jt,9n,2ll 9m,2ll,bs,2lm dh,5m,b7,70 dp,271,av,27u bs,2lm,cn,2n0 bq,3i9,es,3i5 fe,5g,ds,5t du,5v,dg,5k oh,20s,do,272 da,2lm,de,2lg de,2lg,gr,2n6 d9,2lm,gp,2ng dh,2ls,d3,2n4 cn,2n0,dk,2n4 dk,2n4,dg,2nd dg,2nd,eo,2o6 e8,-7,fq,-7 hf,55,fe,5g fi,2mq,fc,2o6 eo,2o6,go,2og es,3i5,gv,3hf fq,-7,gc,-8 gc,-8,gv,-b gv,-b,h6,-f he,-4,h5,2 h5,2,gc,6 gp,2ng,gr,2n5 gq,2n7,ka,2om h4,2og,io,2ok gj,2oh,ho,2oh gp,2ng,jc,2ok gv,3hf,ij,3gd h6,-f,he,-4 ji,6j,ih,5j ii,5k,hf,55 im,2ok,mi,2om hq,2nu,hs,2og ij,3gd,jn,3fc k7,7g,ji,6j kf,7m,k5,7e jn,3fc,kp,3f1 kv,7s,kg,7o ml,9a,la,8b la,8b,l1,7t kp,3f1,mc,3fk nn,91,n1,9l n3,9m,mj,99 mf,2om,oq,2oj mc,3fk,n2,3gc n2,3gc,oh,3gj o0,9p,nn,91 p7,a8,o0,9p p6,212,oi,20s oq,2oj,qq,2oq oh,3gj,ps,3g6 q9,75,133,bg 12r,bt,q2,7i q2,7i,qa,74 pr,bj,q3,7f qf,7q,qa,bf pr,bi,p7,a8 12p,bs,pr,bj pd,21k,p6,212 pa,23m,pd,21k s7,23m,pa,23m ps,3g6,rb,3f3 rv,8i,rt,bk qq,2oq,te,2pe rb,3f3,s6,3e0 se,8o,sc,bj uk,21o,tk,22l tk,22l,ud,22e 16f,23h,s7,23m te,2pe,vv,2qo s6,3e0,t0,3dd t0,3dd,ue,3dc tv,9h,tv,bm uh,9q,uh,bm v5,202,uc,213 10b,22n,v3,211 v3,211,vn,21c vn,21c,v5,202 uc,213,uo,20v uo,20v,ts,222 v0,23m,uv,230 uv,230,vd,230 ts,222,uk,21o ud,22e,to,237 to,237,uv,230 ue,3dc,vn,3e4 10c,al,10c,bp vd,230,ve,23j ve,231,10b,23d 10b,23d,vd,227 vd,227,10b,22n vv,2qo,13f,2tg vn,3e4,120,3fl 10s,at,10r,bt 12r,21k,129,20r 129,20r,11m,21g 11m,21g,124,21h 124,21h,11d,22b 124,23j,124,22o 124,22o,12j,22o 125,22q,11n,235 11d,22b,11u,226 11u,226,117,233 117,233,11j,22p 11j,22p,119,238 119,238,11q,234 120,3fl,13a,3gc 133,bg,12r,bt 132,bf,13l,br 13l,br,12g,bs 13k,br,1cb,bs 12v,22h,12e,21j 12e,21j,12r,21k 12i,233,12i,23g 12j,22n,12j,234 12h,22n,12q,232 12q,232,12f,22b 12f,22b,12v,22h 13f,2tg,197,32p 13a,3gc,14c,3gh 14c,3gh,168,3gd 172,210,16n,217 16n,217,16f,23h 168,3gd,176,3g0 1a3,22e,18b,21f 18b,21f,17q,212 17q,212,172,210 176,3g0,18b,3fl 18b,3fl,19e,3g0 1c4,22s,1a3,22e 197,32p,1d5,35f 19e,3g0,1am,3hs 1am,3hs,1cd,3is 1cb,bs,1d0,bq 1d0,bq,1d2,c1 1d3,c1,1da,bt 1e6,22v,1c4,22s 1d5,35f,1h1,36s 1cd,3is,1db,3it 1da,bt,1df,bt 1df,bt,1dp,cc 1dp,cc,1dk,cv 1dk,cv,1e1,cp 1e1,cp,1e2,d2 1e2,d2,1ef,d3 1ef,d3,1en,cq 1en,cq,1eu,d3 1h6,22p,1e6,22v 1db,3it,1e4,3ij 1e4,3ij,1eo,3i4 1eo,3i4,1fi,3i0 1eu,d3,1es,de 1es,de,1f3,dl 1f3,dl,1f9,dl 1f9,dl,1fn,e4 1fn,e4,1fr,e8 1fr,e8,1fl,el 1fl,el,1g1,en 1g4,el,1ga,f0 1ga,f0,1ga,f5 1ga,f5,1g4,ff 1g4,ff,1ga,ff 1fi,3i0,1g9,3ia 1g9,3ia,1hh,3js 1ga,ff,1gi,ff 1gi,ff,1gi,fn 1gn,fm,1gr,fd 1gr,fd,1gu,fi 1gu,fi,1he,fm 1gi,fn,1gn,fm 1he,fm,1he,g3 1he,g3,1ho,g5 1ho,g5,1i7,go 1jv,222,1h6,22p 1h1,36s,1k3,373 1hh,3js,1l7,3mb 1i7,go,1io,gp 1io,gp,1ir,ha 1j6,hc,1j7,h2 1j7,h2,1jh,h2 1jh,h2,1ji,h7 1ir,ha,1j6,hc 1ji,h7,1jl,hc 1jl,hc,1jk,hm 1jk,hm,1js,ht 1js,ht,1k6,hq 1k6,hq,1kq,i6 1kq,i6,1ki,ig 1ki,ig,1l2,il 1l2,il,1kv,it 1kv,it,1o9,kk 1q5,1v2,1jv,222 1k3,373,1no,36s 1l7,3mb,1qt,3oh 1o7,kk,1ol,kl 1no,36s,1qj,367 1qv,36b,1nj,375 1nj,375,1nj,36o 1ol,ki,1op,kr 1op,kr,1ou,kr 1ou,kr,1p1,l4 1p1,l4,1pa,l6 1pa,l6,1p8,ll 1p8,ll,1ph,lr 1ph,lr,1ph,m5 1ph,m5,1pq,m9 1pb,36r,1p6,37q 1p6,37q,1pp,37d 1pp,37d,1qg,381 1pq,m9,1q2,m9 1q2,m9,1q5,mg 1q5,mg,1qh,ml 1qh,ml,1qj,mr 1qj,mr,1qu,mt 1qu,mt,1r1,n9 1r1,n9,20p,ph 1vl,1ru,1q5,1v2 1qj,367,1t6,34s 1tg,350,1qv,36b 1qg,381,1rb,37i 1ra,37i,1rq,37a 1qt,3oh,20p,3pe 1s4,35n,1rs,37b 1rq,37a,1s8,37p 1s8,37p,1t9,37i 1t6,34s,1v9,32r 1vf,332,1tg,350 1tp,34o,1te,372 1t9,37i,1ta,36v 1ta,36v,1tp,376 1tp,376,1u6,37t 1u6,37t,1v1,37j 209,1rv,1vl,1ru 1v8,32r,1vq,321 1vq,321,202,329 202,329,1vd,332 1v9,32r,1vf,332 1vg,332,1va,37d 1v1,37j,1vb,37e 1vb,37e,208,37b 20n,ph,23p,qa 20h,1ui,20h,1sf 20h,1sf,209,1rv 24q,1ui,20h,1ui 202,326,203,379 208,37b,218,37m 218,37m,227,36l 22d,3gg,215,3gg 215,3gg,215,3hi 215,3hi,223,3hh 215,3h3,21t,3h3 20p,3pe,2ah,3pg 240,36p,22r,34l 22r,34l,240,33h 227,36l,22o,37q 22o,37q,240,36p 22k,3hh,233,3ge 233,3ge,238,3he 23p,qa,27i,ql 24d,30e,24n,2ud 24k,2ud,258,2tr 23r,310,24d,30e 240,33h,247,329 247,329,23r,310 23r,3g4,23u,3hi 24p,3gr,23o,3g1 238,3he,23l,3gg 23u,3hi,24p,3gr 26q,1pd,25j,1r8 25j,1r8,26b,1r5 26b,1r5,256,1sp 256,1sp,267,1sp 267,1sp,25d,1ti 25d,1ti,26g,1tp 2f3,1ud,24p,1uj 258,2tr,2f9,2ts 27i,ql,2ch,qh 27p,1r7,26q,1pd 286,1sk,273,1r7 273,1r7,27p,1r7 284,1tn,27f,1sl 27f,1sl,286,1sk 26e,1uj,26e,1tq 274,1uh,272,1tp 272,1tp,26c,1tp 273,1to,284,1tn 2f5,3o9,27s,3pd 2ah,3pg,2fe,3p0 2ch,qh,2dq,qn 2dq,qn,2ei,ro 2ei,ro,2e2,t1 2e2,t1,2f2,t7 2fu,388,2e2,38b 2e2,38b,2f3,3ae 2f2,t7,2f4,ue 2f4,ue,2e7,ut 2e7,ut,2el,vq 2el,vq,2fg,10d 2fg,10d,2g3,10r 2g3,10r,2f3,11g 2f3,11g,2ek,11u 2ek,11u,2ev,12i 2ev,12i,2ei,139 2ei,139,2ep,13l 2ep,13l,2f4,13h 2f4,13h,2fh,13r 2fh,13q,2fg,145 2fg,145,2f3,14i 2f3,14i,2eh,14t 2ek,14v,2eu,15j 2eu,15j,2fh,15q 2fh,15q,2j8,15p 2gm,1rq,2f3,1ud 2f7,2ts,2hv,2tr 2f7,2ts,2ff,2uq 2ff,2uq,2et,300 2mh,2ud,2fc,2uf 2g2,2ug,2f2,304 2et,300,2fr,30t 2fr,30t,2fc,322 2fc,322,2el,32c 2el,32c,2et,33n 2et,33n,2ga,34g 2kf,2ue,2f5,33m 2ga,34g,2fl,35f 2fl,35f,2f3,36p 2f3,36p,2fu,388 2he,35p,2fa,37m 2jj,372,2ev,3ah 2f3,3ae,2ef,3b8 2in,3mn,2f5,3o9 2fe,3p0,2iv,3nh 2hn,1s4,2h5,1rr 2h5,1rr,2gm,1rq 2ik,2ue,2fs,30s 2me,2ud,2g5,34j 2j9,1t2,2hn,1s4 2ht,2tr,2mh,2tt 2r9,2tj,2he,35p 2lv,3k4,2in,3mn 2j8,15p,2nj,18k 2lc,1tq,2j9,1t2 2vp,2ru,2jj,372 2iv,3nh,2mf,3kk 2o1,1u3,2lc,1tq 2mg,2tr,2r8,2t7 2mh,2tt,2mh,2ud 2mc,2uc,2rf,2tm 2nm,3gj,2lv,3k4 2mf,3kk,2o9,3gp 2nj,18k,2v8,1d6 2qv,1u3,2o1,1u3 2o9,3gp,2o9,3dv 2o9,3dv,2nk,3du 2nk,3du,2nm,3gj 2uj,1tn,2qv,1u3 2rf,2tm,2r6,2t5 2r6,2t5,2vb,2rd 2re,2tl,2vp,2ru 2v8,1d6,330,1e6 31c,1su,2uj,1tn 2vp,2ru,2vb,2rb 38r,1po,31c,1su 330,1e6,37t,1es 37k,34t,36r,33l 36r,33l,37t,32i 36m,39o,36a,37m 36a,37m,381,36t 37a,3cr,36m,39o 37t,1es,3c9,1ev 37k,31h,38h,30m 38h,30m,39h,30i 37t,32i,37k,31h 381,36t,37k,34t 3f6,1mg,38r,1po 39h,30i,3a2,2vm 3a2,2vm,3ba,30p 3ba,30p,3bp,31l 3bn,31k,3cr,31a 3c9,1ev,3fq,1ec 3g5,1en,3ca,1fc 3ca,1fc,3ca,1et 3ki,1f2,3ce,1fb 3cb,2ud,3ks,31f 3cb,2uc,3c5,2v7 3c5,2v7,3kc,320 3ch,31c,3d0,315 3ct,310,3ec,32p 3e9,32k,3ef,300 3ec,32p,3g6,31o 3fq,1ec,3if,1d1 3is,1d8,3g5,1en 3ga,1n2,3fq,1mg 3fq,1mg,3f6,1mg 3g9,1q4,3ga,1n2 3q1,1q5,3g8,1q5 3g6,31o,3g7,32b 3g5,329,3go,329 3h1,32b,3g6,32v 3g2,330,3ho,32p 3hn,1dt,3hl,1er 3hk,1eo,3hk,1f6 3hk,32p,3hl,30s 3gk,32b,3h1,32b 3ho,32p,3io,33e 3if,1d1,3kd,1bf 3km,1br,3is,1d8 3ia,1dj,3ia,1es 3i9,1en,3i9,1f5 3id,342,3js,31t 3ie,33l,3i1,33l 3io,33e,3ie,33l 3i3,33l,3ih,345 3ih,346,3k6,33k 3kd,1bf,3km,1br 3kl,1br,3kg,1f3 3k1,1ce,3jv,1ev 3ki,1f2,3m2,1em 3ks,31f,3oh,31f 3kc,320,3ko,31f 3kc,31v,3og,320 3k6,33k,3kq,344 3kq,344,3m8,33a 3m2,1em,3mm,1ee 3ml,1ee,3na,1ed 3mr,2qp,3lj,2ql 3lj,2ql,3lk,2s3 3lk,2s3,3ml,2s2 3lh,2re,3mi,2re 3l6,33o,3l6,31n 3m3,33c,3na,33k 3n5,1ed,3n6,1du 3n3,1dt,3nf,1dm 3nf,1dm,3o1,1e0 3o1,1e0,3o2,1ec 3o2,1ec,3o1,1em 3o0,1em,3o8,1eg 3nh,2s2,3o2,2qi 3o2,2qi,3o3,2s1 3on,2r0,3o3,2qg 3nb,2qk,3nh,2s2 3n0,2s6,3nb,2qk 3o3,2s1,3on,2r0 3o5,32t,3o4,320 3na,33k,3o5,32t 3pe,18t,439,18r 439,198,3pc,19a 3pc,19a,3pe,18s 3pm,1dm,3pm,199 3or,1ek,3pe,1e8 3ob,1ek,3os,1el 3pa,1e8,3q7,1dh 3og,320,3of,31f 3q9,1dl,3q8,19b 3q7,1dh,3qc,1ds 3qc,1ds,3r2,1dp 3r2,1dp,3r2,1e4 3r2,1e4,3re,1e4 3rv,1mu,3q1,1q5 3sn,1f1,3sn,196 3re,1e4,3rp,1eu 3rp,1eu,3sd,1er 3sd,1er,3se,1fc 3sf,1f9,3tg,1ej 3t1,1n2,3sf,1mu 3sf,1mu,3rv,1mu 3t9,1er,3t9,19a 3tg,1ej,3ug,1eq 3ug,1eq,3us,1e6 3v7,1o5,3t1,1n2 3vc,1eh,3ve,199 3vp,1ek,3vs,196 3us,1e6,3va,1ek 3va,1ek,40c,1ej 41n,1on,3v7,1o5 40c,1ej,40o,1e3 40o,1e3,415,1ee 415,1ee,41v,1ec 461,18m,437,18s 41u,1eb,41t,198 428,1e6,429,197 41v,1ec,429,1e6 429,1e6,42s,1f6 42s,1f6,43h,1em 45c,1or,41n,1on 439,18r,439,198 43a,197,462,198 44a,1ev,44a,196 43h,1em,448,1ev 44i,1ev,44u,1em 448,1ev,44i,1ev 45v,18l,48b,180 462,198,461,18m 44r,1eq,44s,197 48g,18a,461,197 44u,1em,45e,1ev 45b,1ev,46a,1e4 46a,1e4,46s,1dp 4c4,1o5,45b,1os 47a,1dc,478,18q 47k,1d9,47i,18m 46s,1dp,46s,1dc 46s,1dc,47a,1db 47a,1db,47s,1da 47s,1da,47u,1e6 48b,180,4ad,16r 4ao,173,48g,18a 489,17u,48c,18d 49g,1ea,49e,17q 47u,1e6,48s,1ds 48s,1ds,499,1el 499,1el,49k,1eb 4bu,1nj,49e,1oe 4ad,16r,4bj,15i 4bv,15t,4ao,173 4ae,16r,4aj,174 49u,1ed,49q,17j 49k,1eb,4a4,1eg 4a4,1eg,4bf,1eu 4bj,15i,4bv,15t 4cr,1es,4bs,15t 4c5,1fb,4bb,16i 4bf,1eu,4bb,1fc 4bb,1fc,4cm,1fa 4ft,1kv,4bs,1nk 4g9,1l9,4c3,1o5 4c3,1o5,4bu,1nk 4cm,1fa,4cr,1es 4ji,1f0,4ft,1kv 4k2,1ff,4g9,1l9 4jf,1hp,4ik,1hp 4jf,1in,4hv,1il 4lt,17g,4ji,1f0 4mi,17n,4k2,1ff 4km,1eq,4k9,1f2 4k9,1f2,4k8,1fk 4k8,1fk,4k3,1g0 4k3,1g0,4jq,1gb 4jq,1gb,4jh,1h3 4jh,1h3,4jh,1ho 4jh,1ho,4jl,1i4 4jl,1i4,4jc,1if 4jc,1if,4jg,1j5 4jf,1j2,4j5,1ji 4j5,1ji,4j1,1k2 4nj,ur,4lt,17g 4lv,1ab,4m1,1am 4m1,1am,4lq,1at 4lq,1at,4lo,1ba 4lo,1ba,4lr,1bf 4lt,1bi,4lj,1bp 4m5,1a6,4lv,1ab 4lj,1bp,4lf,1c8 4lf,1c8,4lg,1ck 4lg,1ck,4lc,1d3 4lc,1d3,4l1,1dl 4ku,1cd,4lf,1ce 4l1,1dl,4l6,1dv 4l6,1dv,4km,1ea 4km,1ea,4km,1eq 4o6,ur,4mi,17n 4no,13p,4ne,14c 4nf,14e,4nn,14l 4nn,14l,4nh,156 4nh,156,4nj,15c 4nj,15c,4nh,15v 4n9,16k,4n6,172 4ng,15v,4mv,169 4mv,169,4n7,16k 4n5,171,4mr,173 4mr,173,4ms,17e 4ms,17e,4mp,17i 4mn,17h,4mp,17u 4mp,17u,4mj,186 4mn,18g,4mc,18v 4mi,186,4mh,18l 4mc,18v,4mc,196 4mc,196,4m6,197 4m6,197,4m6,19j 4m7,19m,4m5,1a6 4nj,ur,4o6,ur 4or,uu,4or,vc 4or,v9,4oi,ve 4oi,ve,4oq,106 4oq,106,4ot,100 4oq,106,4oi,10p 4oi,10p,4o4,10u 4o4,10u,4o6,11i 4o6,11i,4nt,11s 4nt,11s,4nt,12b 4nt,12b,4nt,12o 4nt,12o,4nn,12u 4nn,12u,4nn,13a 4nn,13a,4nq,13n 4nq,13n,4nn,13s #


----------



## Norco_bigfoot_rider (Aug 9, 2006)

*Just a lil' boredom*

Yah. I kinda just made this out of boredom. It's the first one ive ever made so it's not very good lol.

-3c,-1s,-3b,-4b -3b,-4b,4l,-3o -2g,-1r,-3c,-1s -2g,-3c,-2g,-23 -2f,-3d,-1r,-31 -1l,-3d,-1m,-25 -1k,-3c,-12,-3b 1k,-1r,-2k,-1r -2k,-1r,-2k,1i -2j,-15,-23,-1q -23,-1q,-11,-u -2j,3,-1h,-8 -1h,-8,-2j,-15 -2j,1g,-1h,o -1h,o,-2j,3 -2k,1i,-1i,1i -o,-37,-n,-1v -n,-38,-5,-2j -11,-u,-9,-1r -9,-1r,c,-t -1l,-2q,-1b,-2q -1n,-24,-12,-27 -5,-2j,-p,-20 16,-s,-1g,-s -1g,-s,-1g,1h -1i,1i,1i,1i 1f,-39,1g,-22 h,-3d,h,-1t c,-t,1h,-1q 1h,-1q,1q,-a h,-1t,13,-2a 13,-2a,f,-2n 1g,-22,1u,-22 1r,-9,16,-s 21,-36,20,-24 2h,-38,2b,-1t 2d,-17,1k,-1r 2b,-1t,2t,-1t 4g,-1a,1j,-1r 1s,-3,1r,-9 1r,-9,2f,-a 2f,-a,2e,-17 1q,-a,2d,-17 3o,-1f,2d,-p 1i,1i,2p,1n 2p,1n,3u,23 4l,-3o,4g,-1a 3d,-34,3b,-1n 3b,-1n,3t,-1m 2d,-p,3l,-1a 2e,-h,43,-1c 3u,23,50,2i 50,2i,65,35 65,35,7c,3r 7c,3r,8h,4o 8h,4o,9f,5k 9f,5k,ab,6f ab,6f,bk,7h bk,7h,d3,8g d3,8g,eh,9d eh,9d,g0,aa g0,aa,i4,bc i4,bc,k9,c3 k9,c3,lv,cd lv,cd,o0,cl o0,cl,q0,cp q0,cp,rm,cq rm,cq,uc,cq uc,cq,101,da u7,cp,11o,cp 101,da,11k,e6 10o,cp,10o,dl vk,cq,vk,d4 11o,cp,11o,ea 11k,e6,12t,f6 12t,f6,148,gr 148,gr,15l,if 15l,if,16r,jn 16o,jl,17g,k4 17g,k4,18b,kf 18b,kf,19k,kp 19k,kp,1at,kp 1at,kp,1g6,kn 1g2,kn,1l5,ko 1l4,km,1lh,kq 1lh,kq,1lq,ku 1lq,ku,1m5,l6 1m5,l6,1qi,pa 1qi,pa,23i,10q 23i,10q,24b,119 24b,119,25d,11o 25d,11o,26i,124 26i,124,27n,12a 27n,12a,28s,12a 28s,12a,2aj,12a 2ah,129,2b4,129 2b0,128,2d7,128 2b4,129,2bi,126 2bi,126,2c4,122 2c4,122,2cl,11r 2do,10v,2e7,10c 2cl,11r,2d8,11e 2d8,11e,2do,10v 2d7,128,2eb,123 2di,116,2di,126 2cp,11p,2cp,128 2e7,10c,2el,vm 2el,vn,2hu,vn 2f9,vm,2f9,11p 2ed,104,2ed,122 2eb,123,2ff,11o 2ff,11o,2ge,114 2ge,114,2ha,10c 2h2,vn,2h2,10j 2g6,vo,2g6,116 2ib,v9,2j1,u6 2ha,10c,2ib,v9 2j1,u6,2je,ti 2je,ti,2k6,su 2k6,su,2ks,si 2ks,si,2ld,sc 2ld,sc,2mb,s8 2lf,sv,2lb,u5 2lf,st,2lr,u4 2m1,sv,2ls,u2 2m8,s8,2rk,s7 2m8,su,2m8,u6 2m8,t0,2ml,t0 2ml,t0,2ml,u0 2mr,te,2mq,tv 2mq,tf,2n8,t9 2ml,u0,2m8,u0 2ne,ss,2na,tp 2n9,tm,2no,tn 2or,sg,2or,u0 2or,sh,2pi,so 2pi,so,2ov,td 2ov,td,2ph,ti 2nf,st,2nm,st 2nu,su,2nv,tp 2nv,su,2oa,st 2ph,ti,2os,tu 2oa,st,2oa,to 2oa,to,2o0,to 2q0,ti,2pv,u3 2pu,sv,2pu,ta 2qd,t8,2qd,tq 2qd,tq,2qt,tq 2qt,uc,2qc,uc 2rj,s8,342,s8 2qt,tq,2qt,t5 2qt,t5,2qd,t5 2r9,sn,2r9,to 2r8,so,2s1,sq 2rc,t6,2rk,t7 2s5,t5,2s5,tn 2qt,tn,2qt,uc 2s5,tn,2sn,tn 2sn,tn,2sl,t6 2sl,t6,2s6,t6 2t5,t8,2t4,tn 2tq,t5,2t5,t6 2t4,tn,2tu,tn 2tu,tn,2tq,t5 2ug,sg,2ug,tl 2ub,t0,2up,t1 309,sl,309,tm 309,sl,30o,sl 30o,sl,30o,t4 30o,t4,306,t4 30u,t7,316,tk 316,tk,31g,t5 31g,t5,31k,tm 31k,tm,324,t7 32e,tn,32g,t0 32g,t0,32p,t4 32p,t4,32s,tq 33i,t4,336,t4 336,t4,336,tg 336,tg,33k,tg 33k,tg,33k,tt 33k,tt,336,tq 358,s5,368,s0 33v,s9,358,s5 340,s8,3g9,s8 368,s0,374,ro 36n,rs,36n,s7 35u,s2,35u,s7 374,ro,37u,ra 37u,ra,391,ql 38b,r3,38b,s8 37j,rf,37k,s7 391,ql,391,s8 39p,qk,39s,rm 39s,rm,3an,qp 3an,qp,3bb,rr 3bb,rr,3c6,qk 3dt,qa,3co,qk 3cn,qi,3ci,ro 3ci,ro,3dr,ro 3dr,ro,3dt,qa 3ef,qb,3ef,rn 3fa,qd,3eg,qe 3ef,rn,3fc,rk 3fc,rk,3fa,qd 3ga,qa,3g5,rc 3g5,rn,3g5,s0 3g9,s8,3rp,s8 3gs,qb,3gr,rd 3he,qb,3he,rg 3gn,rq,3gn,s0 3hc,rs,3hd,s5 3ir,q9,3ju,qk 3iq,qa,3iq,s9 3jt,qk,3lc,r4 3jo,ql,3jo,s6 3km,qu,3kl,s8 3lc,r4,3mj,rg 3mj,rg,3o9,rr 3lh,r8,3lh,s3 3mc,rh,3mc,s5 3o9,rr,3pv,s0 3na,ro,3na,s5 3o7,rr,3o7,s5 3p7,ru,3p8,s6 3pv,s0,3re,s3 3re,s3,3th,s4 3rk,s7,3tr,s4 3v6,oc,3tq,oc 3tq,oc,3u0,ng 3u0,ng,3vg,nk 3tk,p8,3v0,p9 3tp,s3,44j,s3 3v0,p9,3v6,oc 3vu,nk,3vh,pf 40a,oj,40a,pe 40a,op,417,on 417,on,417,pc 41l,oi,420,p8 417,pc,40d,pd 420,p8,42i,ol 42i,ol,42m,pc 42m,pc,439,oj 43n,oh,44u,om 44i,s2,455,s6 44u,om,467,p5 467,p5,472,pq 472,pq,463,ps 455,s6,45r,se 45r,se,46p,st 471,pq,471,ov 46p,st,47h,tg 47h,tg,48a,u8 48a,u8,48u,v5 48u,v5,4a0,111 4a0,111,4ah,11i 4ah,11i,4bh,124 4bh,124,4cf,12d 4cf,12d,4dl,12d 4dj,12d,4e9,125 4f6,11a,4fm,10g 4fm,10g,4g5,vg 4e9,125,4f6,11a 4h4,q3,4h4,qv 4gh,rc,4gh,rn 4gh,rn,4mf,rn 4gg,rc,4mr,rc 4h4,qv,4hl,qv 4h8,vg,4h8,v2 4gk,v2,4m8,v2 4gl,v1,4gl,vd 4h4,v0,4jn,ue 4g5,vg,4gr,vc 4gr,vc,4hd,vk 4ha,op,4ha,po 4i2,op,4i2,po 4ir,oo,4ir,ps 4ha,po,4i2,po 4ir,ps,4jb,pr 4hm,q4,4hm,qt 4i4,q6,4i2,r3 4i3,q5,4in,qg 4in,qg,4i3,qk 4i3,qk,4ig,r2 4i4,v3,4i4,10m 4ik,v2,4ik,136 4hd,vk,4hq,101 4hq,101,4i4,10p 4i4,10p,4i9,11o 4i9,11o,4ik,13a 4ik,13a,4jb,15o 4jn,oo,4jn,ps 4kb,ps,4kb,or 4kb,or,4jo,op 4jn,ps,4kb,ps 4j5,q5,4j5,qv 4j0,q6,4jg,q7 4jh,qc,4jh,qi 4jo,qs,4jo,q5 4jh,ql,4jh,r1 4jo,q5,4k5,qj 4ka,q6,4k2,qj 4ka,q6,4kc,qt 4jf,v3,4jf,162 4jt,v2,4jt,17d 4jn,ue,4jn,v1 4jb,15o,4ju,17i 4ju,17i,4l7,1ac 4l0,os,4kh,or 4kh,or,4ki,pd 4lk,or,4ll,q0 4ld,oo,4lu,op 4lu,op,4l9,op 4ki,pd,4kv,pc 4kv,pc,4kv,q5 4kv,q5,4kg,q0 4km,q8,4km,qt 4km,q8,4l5,q8 4km,qi,4l0,qi 4lo,rm,4mg,sa 4kl,qt,4l4,qv 4ko,v3,4kn,188 4l9,v3,4l7,187 4mq,v1,4mq,rc 4mf,rn,4mf,v0 4m1,ro,4me,s3 4m4,v2,4m0,186 4m8,v2,4mr,v2 4mk,v1,4mi,187 #1i,15 e6,8q 11n,cb 1en,fb 1vp,t0 2ej,uv 2qp,rk 39o,pl 3jh,pv 488,to 4fd,101 4l8,ul


----------



## rockingDJ (Apr 10, 2007)

lol dont mind the whole andre is gay thing...



-1h,1j,-83,1m 2g,3h,-1j,2p -1i,1i,1i,1i 5f,-4j,u,1j 1i,1i,af,1i 5i,-4l,3h,s 4h,4,4g,-10 4g,-10,57,-1s 5b,15,4h,4 3h,s,76,2v 65,-61,70,-7g 6r,-5m,5g,-4a 63,-62,5b,-4f 57,-1s,6c,-1s 59,14,71,13 70,-7g,7f,-63 6e,-6k,78,-6k 7l,-7c,7o,-69 7m,-7a,8d,-67 6v,-7g,8f,-7g bf,-4d,6r,-5m 8s,-3j,76,-3a 76,-3a,7d,-12 6c,-1s,75,-1c 75,-1c,75,-g 75,-g,6s,16 7d,-12,8q,-10 7i,-a,bk,-6 76,2v,cs,2q 8d,-67,8d,-7g 8v,-7n,8v,-64 90,-7n,a2,-71 a2,-71,92,-66 8f,-7g,8t,-7n 8t,-7n,bc,-7n 8q,-10,8n,-27 8n,-27,7u,-27 90,-17,a2,-49 a9,-7f,a9,-6a a9,-7d,aq,-7h aq,-7h,as,-72 as,-72,ac,-6n ac,-6n,b6,-6b a2,-49,aq,-1i 9e,-2k,ag,-2k af,1i,g4,1i be,-7l,bl,-6d bl,-6d,cr,-69 bg,-76,cg,-76 bf,-7l,cs,-7l ct,-7o,ba,-7o b2,-3p,c2,-2d f6,-23,bf,-4d c2,-2d,d2,-3m cq,-3c,bb,-v e0,-80,e0,-6e cq,-7n,dt,-81 dt,-81,eo,-74 e0,-6e,de,-77 e0,-6f,eu,-71 e2,-5k,dk,-66 e7,-5h,d6,-4d d6,-4d,d9,-5a d4,-4e,f4,-4s de,-1i,ea,-1i cj,h,cg,-l cg,-l,de,-1i e4,18,d0,17 d0,17,cj,h cs,2q,et,1f eo,-74,ef,-7r e2,-69,e2,-5k e3,-5n,ei,-64 ea,-1i,es,-n et,1f,f6,-23 er,-p,er,k er,k,e4,18 gj,-5b,qs,p qs,p,11d,18 11d,18,16s,17 16s,17,1bq,37 1c0,33,170,19 1cn,2r,17i,1h 1cb,2v,17e,1g 1dr,2d,18c,1q 1df,2h,180,1m 1d3,2m,17r,1j 1f5,1s,1a2,2h 1f0,1v,19i,2a 1em,23,195,25 1e8,28,18k,1v 1g9,1e,1bg,34 1fu,1i,1b5,30 1fk,1n,1aq,2r 1fd,1p,1ae,2m 1bq,37,1g9,1e 1pl,4m,232,91 232,91,2a2,ce 2a2,ce,2hh,fo 2hh,fo,2se,ip 2po,i1,2t8,i1 339,15f,2ro,15b 2t8,i1,2sd,ip 2uj,i4,2uj,ic 2uj,ic,2uj,jj 36q,i2,2uj,i6 2v2,ib,2v3,jd 2v3,id,2vu,id 2uj,jj,36r,jl 2v4,j0,307,j0 2vt,ib,30g,jf 312,ig,30m,j0 30m,j0,315,jc 30n,j0,32o,iu 31i,is,30v,if 32d,ig,31r,ir 32q,iu,32a,ig 315,jc,31i,is 31r,ir,32a,jb 32a,jb,32q,iu 331,ic,331,jc 331,id,33n,ja 331,jc,33p,jb 33u,it,34q,in 38p,15d,339,15f 348,ic,349,j1 356,ig,351,j7 368,j6,354,ih 351,j7,35n,j0 36r,jl,36q,i2 35n,j0,35v,if 35v,if,368,j6 36p,i3,3a1,hr 3a0,jm,36p,jl 3a1,hr,3a0,jm 3e7,15d,38p,15d 3ai,ie,3e4,he 3au,jn,3cj,hs 3da,jg,3b1,jk 3cj,hs,3da,jg 3e3,he,3hp,ic 3em,jg,3fs,hu 3gm,jd,3eo,jh 3m4,129,3e7,15d 3fs,hu,3gm,jd 3hn,id,3ld,gs 3i0,jg,3kd,jf 3jl,hi,3i3,je 3kd,jf,3jl,hi 3ld,gs,3ov,ib 3n1,hi,3ll,jm 3ol,j8,3lo,jm 3o8,13b,3mj,11s 3mj,11s,3n4,12l 3mv,hi,3ol,j8 3n3,12l,409,184 409,184,48e,1d4 4ad,17h,47t,16a 47t,16a,499,162 47v,169,48h,17d 4ai,1c2,48c,19s 48c,19s,48f,1as 4do,1du,48d,1ap 48e,1d4,4g0,1i5 4hl,1fj,4do,1du 4ha,1i2,4ff,1hp 4fu,1i4,4jt,1i5 4jr,1hv,4h4,1i3 4i2,1c4,4ha,1bj 4j6,1de,4il,1co 4il,1co,4i2,1c4 4jt,1gf,4im,1i5 4js,1gr,4ig,1i4 4jr,1h6,4i7,1i4 4js,1hg,4hr,1i6 4js,1hn,4hf,1i5 4jr,1f5,4jm,1e9 4jm,1e9,4j6,1de 4js,1i5,4js,1f4 4js,1f4,4jj,1i5 4jr,1fl,4j9,1i4 4js,1fv,4iu,1i5 #2v,-1v 2b,-19 5k,-6c 7m,-7v es,-8l oe,-1c 1fh,18 1vi,6i 2pl,149 2u1,hn 3ai,hr 3hn,i2 3p3,i5 4gv,1ej 4h7,1eo 4gn,1ev 4h3,1ev 4hu,1eq 4hh,1ee 4hi,1f0


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

Norco_bigfoot_rider said:


> Yah. I kinda just made this out of boredom. It's the first one ive ever made so it's not very good lol.
> 
> -3c,-1s,-3b,-4b -3b,-4b,4l,-3o -2g,-1r,-3c,-1s -2g,-3c,-2g,-23 -2f,-3d,-1r,-31 -1l,-3d,-1m,-25 -1k,-3c,-12,-3b 1k,-1r,-2k,-1r -2k,-1r,-2k,1i -2j,-15,-23,-1q -23,-1q,-11,-u -2j,3,-1h,-8 -1h,-8,-2j,-15 -2j,1g,-1h,o -1h,o,-2j,3 -2k,1i,-1i,1i -o,-37,-n,-1v -n,-38,-5,-2j -11,-u,-9,-1r -9,-1r,c,-t -1l,-2q,-1b,-2q -1n,-24,-12,-27 -5,-2j,-p,-20 16,-s,-1g,-s -1g,-s,-1g,1h -1i,1i,1i,1i 1f,-39,1g,-22 h,-3d,h,-1t c,-t,1h,-1q 1h,-1q,1q,-a h,-1t,13,-2a 13,-2a,f,-2n 1g,-22,1u,-22 1r,-9,16,-s 21,-36,20,-24 2h,-38,2b,-1t 2d,-17,1k,-1r 2b,-1t,2t,-1t 4g,-1a,1j,-1r 1s,-3,1r,-9 1r,-9,2f,-a 2f,-a,2e,-17 1q,-a,2d,-17 3o,-1f,2d,-p 1i,1i,2p,1n 2p,1n,3u,23 4l,-3o,4g,-1a 3d,-34,3b,-1n 3b,-1n,3t,-1m 2d,-p,3l,-1a 2e,-h,43,-1c 3u,23,50,2i 50,2i,65,35 65,35,7c,3r 7c,3r,8h,4o 8h,4o,9f,5k 9f,5k,ab,6f ab,6f,bk,7h bk,7h,d3,8g d3,8g,eh,9d eh,9d,g0,aa g0,aa,i4,bc i4,bc,k9,c3 k9,c3,lv,cd lv,cd,o0,cl o0,cl,q0,cp q0,cp,rm,cq rm,cq,uc,cq uc,cq,101,da u7,cp,11o,cp 101,da,11k,e6 10o,cp,10o,dl vk,cq,vk,d4 11o,cp,11o,ea 11k,e6,12t,f6 12t,f6,148,gr 148,gr,15l,if 15l,if,16r,jn 16o,jl,17g,k4 17g,k4,18b,kf 18b,kf,19k,kp 19k,kp,1at,kp 1at,kp,1g6,kn 1g2,kn,1l5,ko 1l4,km,1lh,kq 1lh,kq,1lq,ku 1lq,ku,1m5,l6 1m5,l6,1qi,pa 1qi,pa,23i,10q 23i,10q,24b,119 24b,119,25d,11o 25d,11o,26i,124 26i,124,27n,12a 27n,12a,28s,12a 28s,12a,2aj,12a 2ah,129,2b4,129 2b0,128,2d7,128 2b4,129,2bi,126 2bi,126,2c4,122 2c4,122,2cl,11r 2do,10v,2e7,10c 2cl,11r,2d8,11e 2d8,11e,2do,10v 2d7,128,2eb,123 2di,116,2di,126 2cp,11p,2cp,128 2e7,10c,2el,vm 2el,vn,2hu,vn 2f9,vm,2f9,11p 2ed,104,2ed,122 2eb,123,2ff,11o 2ff,11o,2ge,114 2ge,114,2ha,10c 2h2,vn,2h2,10j 2g6,vo,2g6,116 2ib,v9,2j1,u6 2ha,10c,2ib,v9 2j1,u6,2je,ti 2je,ti,2k6,su 2k6,su,2ks,si 2ks,si,2ld,sc 2ld,sc,2mb,s8 2lf,sv,2lb,u5 2lf,st,2lr,u4 2m1,sv,2ls,u2 2m8,s8,2rk,s7 2m8,su,2m8,u6 2m8,t0,2ml,t0 2ml,t0,2ml,u0 2mr,te,2mq,tv 2mq,tf,2n8,t9 2ml,u0,2m8,u0 2ne,ss,2na,tp 2n9,tm,2no,tn 2or,sg,2or,u0 2or,sh,2pi,so 2pi,so,2ov,td 2ov,td,2ph,ti 2nf,st,2nm,st 2nu,su,2nv,tp 2nv,su,2oa,st 2ph,ti,2os,tu 2oa,st,2oa,to 2oa,to,2o0,to 2q0,ti,2pv,u3 2pu,sv,2pu,ta 2qd,t8,2qd,tq 2qd,tq,2qt,tq 2qt,uc,2qc,uc 2rj,s8,342,s8 2qt,tq,2qt,t5 2qt,t5,2qd,t5 2r9,sn,2r9,to 2r8,so,2s1,sq 2rc,t6,2rk,t7 2s5,t5,2s5,tn 2qt,tn,2qt,uc 2s5,tn,2sn,tn 2sn,tn,2sl,t6 2sl,t6,2s6,t6 2t5,t8,2t4,tn 2tq,t5,2t5,t6 2t4,tn,2tu,tn 2tu,tn,2tq,t5 2ug,sg,2ug,tl 2ub,t0,2up,t1 309,sl,309,tm 309,sl,30o,sl 30o,sl,30o,t4 30o,t4,306,t4 30u,t7,316,tk 316,tk,31g,t5 31g,t5,31k,tm 31k,tm,324,t7 32e,tn,32g,t0 32g,t0,32p,t4 32p,t4,32s,tq 33i,t4,336,t4 336,t4,336,tg 336,tg,33k,tg 33k,tg,33k,tt 33k,tt,336,tq 358,s5,368,s0 33v,s9,358,s5 340,s8,3g9,s8 368,s0,374,ro 36n,rs,36n,s7 35u,s2,35u,s7 374,ro,37u,ra 37u,ra,391,ql 38b,r3,38b,s8 37j,rf,37k,s7 391,ql,391,s8 39p,qk,39s,rm 39s,rm,3an,qp 3an,qp,3bb,rr 3bb,rr,3c6,qk 3dt,qa,3co,qk 3cn,qi,3ci,ro 3ci,ro,3dr,ro 3dr,ro,3dt,qa 3ef,qb,3ef,rn 3fa,qd,3eg,qe 3ef,rn,3fc,rk 3fc,rk,3fa,qd 3ga,qa,3g5,rc 3g5,rn,3g5,s0 3g9,s8,3rp,s8 3gs,qb,3gr,rd 3he,qb,3he,rg 3gn,rq,3gn,s0 3hc,rs,3hd,s5 3ir,q9,3ju,qk 3iq,qa,3iq,s9 3jt,qk,3lc,r4 3jo,ql,3jo,s6 3km,qu,3kl,s8 3lc,r4,3mj,rg 3mj,rg,3o9,rr 3lh,r8,3lh,s3 3mc,rh,3mc,s5 3o9,rr,3pv,s0 3na,ro,3na,s5 3o7,rr,3o7,s5 3p7,ru,3p8,s6 3pv,s0,3re,s3 3re,s3,3th,s4 3rk,s7,3tr,s4 3v6,oc,3tq,oc 3tq,oc,3u0,ng 3u0,ng,3vg,nk 3tk,p8,3v0,p9 3tp,s3,44j,s3 3v0,p9,3v6,oc 3vu,nk,3vh,pf 40a,oj,40a,pe 40a,op,417,on 417,on,417,pc 41l,oi,420,p8 417,pc,40d,pd 420,p8,42i,ol 42i,ol,42m,pc 42m,pc,439,oj 43n,oh,44u,om 44i,s2,455,s6 44u,om,467,p5 467,p5,472,pq 472,pq,463,ps 455,s6,45r,se 45r,se,46p,st 471,pq,471,ov 46p,st,47h,tg 47h,tg,48a,u8 48a,u8,48u,v5 48u,v5,4a0,111 4a0,111,4ah,11i 4ah,11i,4bh,124 4bh,124,4cf,12d 4cf,12d,4dl,12d 4dj,12d,4e9,125 4f6,11a,4fm,10g 4fm,10g,4g5,vg 4e9,125,4f6,11a 4h4,q3,4h4,qv 4gh,rc,4gh,rn 4gh,rn,4mf,rn 4gg,rc,4mr,rc 4h4,qv,4hl,qv 4h8,vg,4h8,v2 4gk,v2,4m8,v2 4gl,v1,4gl,vd 4h4,v0,4jn,ue 4g5,vg,4gr,vc 4gr,vc,4hd,vk 4ha,op,4ha,po 4i2,op,4i2,po 4ir,oo,4ir,ps 4ha,po,4i2,po 4ir,ps,4jb,pr 4hm,q4,4hm,qt 4i4,q6,4i2,r3 4i3,q5,4in,qg 4in,qg,4i3,qk 4i3,qk,4ig,r2 4i4,v3,4i4,10m 4ik,v2,4ik,136 4hd,vk,4hq,101 4hq,101,4i4,10p 4i4,10p,4i9,11o 4i9,11o,4ik,13a 4ik,13a,4jb,15o 4jn,oo,4jn,ps 4kb,ps,4kb,or 4kb,or,4jo,op 4jn,ps,4kb,ps 4j5,q5,4j5,qv 4j0,q6,4jg,q7 4jh,qc,4jh,qi 4jo,qs,4jo,q5 4jh,ql,4jh,r1 4jo,q5,4k5,qj 4ka,q6,4k2,qj 4ka,q6,4kc,qt 4jf,v3,4jf,162 4jt,v2,4jt,17d 4jn,ue,4jn,v1 4jb,15o,4ju,17i 4ju,17i,4l7,1ac 4l0,os,4kh,or 4kh,or,4ki,pd 4lk,or,4ll,q0 4ld,oo,4lu,op 4lu,op,4l9,op 4ki,pd,4kv,pc 4kv,pc,4kv,q5 4kv,q5,4kg,q0 4km,q8,4km,qt 4km,q8,4l5,q8 4km,qi,4l0,qi 4lo,rm,4mg,sa 4kl,qt,4l4,qv 4ko,v3,4kn,188 4l9,v3,4l7,187 4mq,v1,4mq,rc 4mf,rn,4mf,v0 4m1,ro,4me,s3 4m4,v2,4m0,186 4m8,v2,4mr,v2 4mk,v1,4mi,187 #1i,15 e6,8q 11n,cb 1en,fb 1vp,t0 2ej,uv 2qp,rk 39o,pl 3jh,pv 488,to 4fd,101 4l8,ul


I like this one!:thumbsup:


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

*and now for somthing completely different...*

go fast at the beggining so you end up levitating over your bike.\
-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,6h,1h 62,1l,4q,1n 6h,1h,at,1h at,1h,dj,1f d7,1k,e4,18 e4,18,ec,10 ec,10,ei,j ei,j,el,d ef,v,eo,3 gr,1b,rl,1f ri,1e,t1,1b sm,-2k,tb,-2t s6,1e,uq,16 sv,1f,101,11 sr,1d,10i,t sd,1m,sr,1o u0,19,115,l ui,18,11p,a vm,10,132,-7 118,g,13q,-m 14c,-8,18k,4t 18k,4t,1aa,6q 19n,67,1b8,7o 1af,73,1c1,8c 1b5,7p,1dp,9i 1cu,94,1ei,9v 1e5,9r,1f9,a7 1f1,af,1ee,aq 1eo,a3,1ga,af 1ev,a7,1f1,af 1fm,ac,1hb,aj 1gm,ah,1ht,ai 1hf,aj,1ir,ag 1ib,aj,1js,aa 1jh,ad,1l6,9s 1kq,a1,1m2,9d 1le,9r,1n2,8n 1q0,a6,1sk,dl 1s1,d3,1ud,fa 1t5,e8,1vc,g4 1up,fp,21b,ha 20g,gt,22d,hp 21p,hk,20v,i7 21f,he,22v,hv 21k,hk,21p,hk 22g,hq,23g,i3 233,i1,24c,i6 23q,i6,25h,i6 24q,ia,26f,i0 25q,i7,27b,hn 26o,i2,288,h6 27o,hj,28o,gp 28f,h4,293,gc 2ab,g9,2f9,g9 2f8,g9,2jk,jr 2fo,fu,2jq,j5 2ji,jp,2l8,l1 2jq,j5,2ln,ki 2l6,l0,2mt,m0 2lm,ki,2mh,l1 2mf,lr,2o7,mf 2mh,l1,2nm,lj 2ov,n4,2mn,mh 2nm,lj,2ol,lt 2nk,mc,2pq,mm 2ol,lt,2q0,m3 2p7,ml,2rd,mp 2pv,m3,2qu,m6 2qr,mr,2sd,mm 2rl,ms,2t8,mg 2qq,m5,2ri,m7 2ri,m7,2se,m5 2sp,m1,2th,lo 2th,lo,2u5,lb 2sl,mn,2u3,m5 2te,mg,2ug,lr 2se,m5,2sq,m2 2uv,mv,34k,n0 33b,v4,34o,155 33b,v6,343,vb 33s,vb,35s,15u 33s,vb,35d,15t 34k,n0,3ac,n1 345,vb,35j,160 341,105,364,15t 349,11d,36d,15s 34c,11v,36o,15q 34j,12n,372,15r 34n,133,37g,15t 34r,13i,37u,15v 34u,13q,389,160 35a,15i,3ap,165 35a,15q,3bi,165 35d,15v,3bt,165 34n,153,35c,15t 37b,fv,35u,go 35u,go,36s,h5 36s,h5,365,i5 358,156,3a3,165 38b,g1,37r,ht 37r,ht,39h,hv 38n,uu,38b,v3 350,142,38k,163 351,14a,38s,163 352,14g,390,162 353,14m,39d,164 357,14u,39m,164 3b2,uc,39m,ul 39m,ul,38n,uu 358,15c,3ab,164 3bl,g0,3b1,gb 3b1,gb,3aq,gu 3aq,gu,3aq,hp 3c6,g3,3bp,fv 3bp,fv,3bi,fv 3aq,hp,3av,hr 3av,hr,3b9,hv 3b9,hv,3bu,hu 3a8,n1,3au,n3 3au,n3,3bh,na 3bh,na,3bt,nh 3c7,u3,3av,ud 3bq,16c,3gd,16a 3c6,he,3c6,gs 3c6,gs,3c6,g3 3d0,fv,3db,hp 3bu,hu,3c6,he 3db,hp,3dr,ge 3bt,nh,3c6,np 3c6,np,3cd,o4 3cd,o4,3cm,p1 3d2,o5,3d8,p1 3cm,p1,3cp,ph 3cp,ph,3cp,q3 3cp,q3,3cq,qq 3d8,p1,3dc,pj 3dc,pj,3db,q7 3db,q7,3db,qh 3cq,qq,3cq,rg 3db,qh,3db,r1 3db,r1,3db,rd 3db,rd,3db,s9 3da,s7,3d3,su 3d3,su,3cn,to 3cn,to,3c7,u3 3dr,ge,3ec,hq 3ec,hq,3ei,fo 3gd,16a,3j5,16a 3j5,16a,3ne,16a 3ik,16c,3ik,16t 3ii,169,3nf,163 3io,169,3ng,15t 3j4,169,3nh,15o 3jp,169,3nl,15i 3k6,169,3nm,15a 3k9,16a,3np,154 3ke,169,3o1,14n 3km,169,3nv,14h 3kr,169,3o2,14b 3l1,169,3o6,142 3l6,168,3oc,13o 3lb,168,3oj,13e 3lg,167,3og,13c 3ne,16a,3om,123 3lp,169,3oq,12q 3m2,16a,3p3,126 3ma,16a,3p0,120 3mf,169,3p0,11s 3mj,16b,3p0,11n 3ms,169,3ou,11i 3n2,16a,3ou,11e 3ou,11e,3pl,162 3pl,162,3n4,16b 3po,11b,3v0,11a 3v0,11a,3v2,uh #3uh,102 3uc,10j 3u4,10n 3to,10e 3u3,105 3uh,10a 3u1,10l 3u0,10j 3uk,vv


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Heres mine, kinda tricky. On a few sections you gotta go EASY on the throttle. Flips help to clear some of the landings.

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1g,1i,d7,2m d7,2m,jl,2n fj,2n,jn,2e g7,2m,jp,25 gj,2m,jr,1s gs,2n,jt,1k h7,2m,ju,1c he,2n,jv,15 hs,2m,k0,t iu,2n,k7,-6 j9,2n,k9,-j jf,2n,kd,-19 jl,2n,kd,-19 i5,2m,k2,m id,2m,k4,c il,2n,k5,4 ke,-18,oa,-18 oa,-18,oa,19 oa,-19,12o,16 oa,-v,11j,16 ol,-t,ol,16 o9,17,12m,17 qd,-f,qd,16 qm,-e,qm,17 sa,17,sa,-1 sa,-1,si,1 sj,16,sj,1 u9,17,u9,d uh,16,uh,g 108,16,108,t 10e,17,10e,t 12i,16,1b6,16 1b5,16,1e2,16 1b5,15,1e6,10 1bc,16,1eb,r 1bn,14,1eh,l 1bt,15,1eq,c 1c5,15,1f0,5 1cf,16,1fb,-3 1ct,16,1fe,-7 1e2,16,1fl,-d 1dc,15,1fk,-d 1do,16,1fm,-f 1lj,c,1nr,1q 1li,c,1o6,1p 1lp,f,1oj,1p 1m0,l,1p4,1p 1m7,p,1pj,1p 1me,u,1q1,1p 1mo,14,1qj,1p 1n2,1b,1r9,1p 1nr,1q,1vn,1q 1ne,1i,1rv,1q 1vi,1p,23o,1p 1vh,1o,23p,1g 1vu,1o,23q,1a 20b,1p,23p,10 20p,1p,23r,o 214,1p,23s,i 21f,1o,23s,a 21n,1o,23t,0 220,1p,23u,-b 22a,1p,240,-l 22m,1o,241,-13 231,1p,242,-1c 23o,1p,243,-1l 23d,1p,243,-1k 26o,-13,28k,3u 26p,-13,291,3s 26s,-m,29d,3t 274,-1,29r,3u 279,d,2a3,3u 27g,v,2ae,3u 27m,1f,2as,3t 27q,1s,2bg,3u 28k,3u,2eo,3v 28a,33,2dg,3u 28e,3f,2en,3u 280,2a,2c6,3v 286,2n,2cn,3u 2en,3u,2il,3u 2il,3u,2p3,3u 2mi,3t,2p6,3p 2n0,3u,2pa,3j 2ng,3u,2pg,3c 2nt,3u,2pn,34 2ob,3v,2pt,2r 2oo,3u,2q7,2g 2p2,3u,340,3t 2p3,3u,2qg,26 2s7,1c,33s,1c 2s7,1b,2s7,3u 2sj,1n,33g,1n 2su,1m,2vl,3k 2sl,1s,2vf,3s 2sj,1n,2sj,3t 2si,1p,2sm,1t 2sj,3k,2vi,1n 2sn,3t,2vl,1v 2vm,1m,2vm,3t 302,1n,302,3s 303,1s,338,3s 30c,1o,33e,3l 302,3k,338,1n 305,3t,33d,1v 33s,1c,33s,3t 33e,1n,33e,3t 36q,4k,3ck,bq 36q,4i,3dj,bo 37c,5a,3em,br 383,67,3fl,bq 38q,74,3gn,br 39k,84,3hk,bp 3aa,90,3it,bp 3av,9q,3k0,bp 3bi,af,3l7,bq 3ck,bq,3k5,br 3c1,b2,3md,br 3jq,bq,3mk,br 3mk,br,3vf,br 3vf,br,3vf,ep 3vf,en,47n,kq 42g,gu,48e,kp 432,hc,496,kq 43b,hk,4a0,kq 43r,i0,4aj,kp 44b,ib,4bb,kp 44r,im,4c0,kq 459,j1,4cg,kq 47n,kq,4dq,kr 47a,kh,4do,kq 45o,jc,4d3,kq 46d,jr,4do,kr 46t,k6,4dq,kr #


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

bgmtbiker said:


> go fast at the beggining so you end up levitating over your bike.\
> -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,6h,1h 62,1l,4q,1n 6h,1h,at,1h at,1h,dj,1f d7,1k,e4,18 e4,18,ec,10 ec,10,ei,j ei,j,el,d ef,v,eo,3 gr,1b,rl,1f ri,1e,t1,1b sm,-2k,tb,-2t s6,1e,uq,16 sv,1f,101,11 sr,1d,10i,t sd,1m,sr,1o u0,19,115,l ui,18,11p,a vm,10,132,-7 118,g,13q,-m 14c,-8,18k,4t 18k,4t,1aa,6q 19n,67,1b8,7o 1af,73,1c1,8c 1b5,7p,1dp,9i 1cu,94,1ei,9v 1e5,9r,1f9,a7 1f1,af,1ee,aq 1eo,a3,1ga,af 1ev,a7,1f1,af 1fm,ac,1hb,aj 1gm,ah,1ht,ai 1hf,aj,1ir,ag 1ib,aj,1js,aa 1jh,ad,1l6,9s 1kq,a1,1m2,9d 1le,9r,1n2,8n 1q0,a6,1sk,dl 1s1,d3,1ud,fa 1t5,e8,1vc,g4 1up,fp,21b,ha 20g,gt,22d,hp 21p,hk,20v,i7 21f,he,22v,hv 21k,hk,21p,hk 22g,hq,23g,i3 233,i1,24c,i6 23q,i6,25h,i6 24q,ia,26f,i0 25q,i7,27b,hn 26o,i2,288,h6 27o,hj,28o,gp 28f,h4,293,gc 2ab,g9,2f9,g9 2f8,g9,2jk,jr 2fo,fu,2jq,j5 2ji,jp,2l8,l1 2jq,j5,2ln,ki 2l6,l0,2mt,m0 2lm,ki,2mh,l1 2mf,lr,2o7,mf 2mh,l1,2nm,lj 2ov,n4,2mn,mh 2nm,lj,2ol,lt 2nk,mc,2pq,mm 2ol,lt,2q0,m3 2p7,ml,2rd,mp 2pv,m3,2qu,m6 2qr,mr,2sd,mm 2rl,ms,2t8,mg 2qq,m5,2ri,m7 2ri,m7,2se,m5 2sp,m1,2th,lo 2th,lo,2u5,lb 2sl,mn,2u3,m5 2te,mg,2ug,lr 2se,m5,2sq,m2 2uv,mv,34k,n0 33b,v4,34o,155 33b,v6,343,vb 33s,vb,35s,15u 33s,vb,35d,15t 34k,n0,3ac,n1 345,vb,35j,160 341,105,364,15t 349,11d,36d,15s 34c,11v,36o,15q 34j,12n,372,15r 34n,133,37g,15t 34r,13i,37u,15v 34u,13q,389,160 35a,15i,3ap,165 35a,15q,3bi,165 35d,15v,3bt,165 34n,153,35c,15t 37b,fv,35u,go 35u,go,36s,h5 36s,h5,365,i5 358,156,3a3,165 38b,g1,37r,ht 37r,ht,39h,hv 38n,uu,38b,v3 350,142,38k,163 351,14a,38s,163 352,14g,390,162 353,14m,39d,164 357,14u,39m,164 3b2,uc,39m,ul 39m,ul,38n,uu 358,15c,3ab,164 3bl,g0,3b1,gb 3b1,gb,3aq,gu 3aq,gu,3aq,hp 3c6,g3,3bp,fv 3bp,fv,3bi,fv 3aq,hp,3av,hr 3av,hr,3b9,hv 3b9,hv,3bu,hu 3a8,n1,3au,n3 3au,n3,3bh,na 3bh,na,3bt,nh 3c7,u3,3av,ud 3bq,16c,3gd,16a 3c6,he,3c6,gs 3c6,gs,3c6,g3 3d0,fv,3db,hp 3bu,hu,3c6,he 3db,hp,3dr,ge 3bt,nh,3c6,np 3c6,np,3cd,o4 3cd,o4,3cm,p1 3d2,o5,3d8,p1 3cm,p1,3cp,ph 3cp,ph,3cp,q3 3cp,q3,3cq,qq 3d8,p1,3dc,pj 3dc,pj,3db,q7 3db,q7,3db,qh 3cq,qq,3cq,rg 3db,qh,3db,r1 3db,r1,3db,rd 3db,rd,3db,s9 3da,s7,3d3,su 3d3,su,3cn,to 3cn,to,3c7,u3 3dr,ge,3ec,hq 3ec,hq,3ei,fo 3gd,16a,3j5,16a 3j5,16a,3ne,16a 3ik,16c,3ik,16t 3ii,169,3nf,163 3io,169,3ng,15t 3j4,169,3nh,15o 3jp,169,3nl,15i 3k6,169,3nm,15a 3k9,16a,3np,154 3ke,169,3o1,14n 3km,169,3nv,14h 3kr,169,3o2,14b 3l1,169,3o6,142 3l6,168,3oc,13o 3lb,168,3oj,13e 3lg,167,3og,13c 3ne,16a,3om,123 3lp,169,3oq,12q 3m2,16a,3p3,126 3ma,16a,3p0,120 3mf,169,3p0,11s 3mj,16b,3p0,11n 3ms,169,3ou,11i 3n2,16a,3ou,11e 3ou,11e,3pl,162 3pl,162,3n4,16b 3po,11b,3v0,11a 3v0,11a,3v2,uh #3uh,102 3uc,10j 3u4,10n 3to,10e 3u3,105 3uh,10a 3u1,10l 3u0,10j 3uk,vv


That track is really fun. Good idea!


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

here's a new track- you play across a desk. I'd really welcome a comment- ive never gotten one, ever.

-dc,49,-eb,4a -dd,5j,-ed,5j -bp,17,-ch,15 -cc,35,-dr,2u -c7,3s,-dr,47 -9p,58,-dd,5j -9n,18,-bp,17 -ah,1m,-b2,20 -b2,20,-b7,2h -b7,2h,-b4,2t -9a,3f,-cc,35 -ag,44,-bg,3t -bg,3t,-c7,3s -85,1e,-9n,18 -ac,25,-ai,2l -a9,2s,-9m,2d -9m,2d,-a0,1u -72,3a,-ag,44 -7h,4i,-9p,58 -a9,4t,-ai,58 -a0,4t,-9q,4u -a9,4t,-a7,53 -67,1t,-85,1e -67,3e,-9a,3f -6m,1p,-79,28 -79,28,-7a,2v -7a,2v,-70,39 -7a,31,-70,2m -70,2m,-75,26 -5s,3d,-7h,4i -6n,3s,-6a,3d -5v,39,-5m,2p -5m,2p,-5q,26 -5q,26,-63,20 -63,20,-4d,22 -62,1v,-67,1t -4v,21,-4k,2c -58,23,-4n,2m -4i,3l,-67,3f -67,3f,-5v,39 -5o,2q,-4q,3f -5s,36,-5e,3e -4g,23,-4i,3l -5t,1u,-4i,36 -4j,2u,28,3h b2,8b,-u,8b -10,8c,-u,a3 1ru,9j,-u,a1 -u,a3,-g,di 1c,-2c,o,-1p o,-1p,n,-r n,-r,1c,0 1c,0,1e,l 1e,l,1a,q q,3h,q,83 1p,4s,1c,4k 1c,4k,v,4m v,4m,10,59 p,3i,5h,3i 10,59,1d,5n 1d,5n,1i,68 q,83,5i,83 2e,a2,1g,ds 2h,-q,2t,-i 2t,-i,3a,-3 35,c,2p,l 2p,l,2n,11 2d,4t,24,4g 24,4g,1n,4l 1n,4l,1k,4q 1i,68,1o,5p 1o,5p,20,5k 20,5k,2d,4t 2o,5i,2o,73 2p,5n,2v,5i 3a,6l,2p,6l 1r,97,5b,97 3j,-18,3d,-1o 3d,-1o,3m,-27 3a,-3,35,c 44,f,4f,-3 4f,-3,44,-o 44,-o,3j,-18 3n,s,44,f 2v,5i,3a,5h 3a,5h,3l,5q 3l,5q,3l,68 3l,68,3a,6l 3v,6g,3k,6h 3k,6h,3e,6q 3e,6q,3p,73 3p,73,45,6u 45,6u,3q,6j 4m,6h,4d,6j 5a,4,5f,-e 5f,-e,58,-u 58,-u,5e,-1g 4t,o,5a,4 5i,83,5i,3f 5j,52,5t,4l 5t,4l,6k,4e 5i,5n,65,5b 65,5b,6k,57 6a,7j,5i,78 6q,6k,5u,6q 5u,6q,5l,6n 4h,74,4t,71 4t,71,4u,6i 4u,6i,4k,6i 6k,4e,7h,4h 7h,4h,7t,5g 6k,57,76,5j 76,5j,7a,66 7a,66,6q,6k 7t,6k,77,7h 77,7h,6a,7j 6o,8u,7n,90 7t,5g,7t,6k 8t,98,b0,8v b3,8a,mq,8a cf,96,f3,99 h2,7s,ei,8a i1,6r,gp,88 gp,88,ib,7g fs,8q,io,8q o7,3p,if,7g i1,6t,nj,36 i4,6t,ht,77 ht,77,ib,74 ib,74,ia,7d ic,72,nh,3n n8,88,n8,4d n8,4d,re,4d 10r,7s,mp,7q mp,7q,mp,88 mq,8a,151,8a lv,9f,o1,99 no,32,o3,3f nu,2v,o8,39 o3,2u,ol,2k ol,2k,ou,30 ou,30,oh,3d oh,3d,o4,2t nj,36,o0,3l o8,39,ob,3d re,4d,10a,4d r5,4b,r5,3r r5,3r,sd,3r qj,8q,sf,8q sd,3r,sd,4a t0,56,vl,56 t1,5i,vj,5i t1,5u,vh,5u t5,67,va,67 t7,6j,vc,6j tc,6t,v6,6t tj,79,v7,7a u1,7i,v1,7i 10a,4d,10a,88 12j,62,128,62 128,62,122,6f 122,6f,122,74 122,74,123,7q 123,7q,12f,80 10q,88,10r,7s 11i,9k,13k,9i 1ak,-5i,13r,-14 13r,-14,144,-o 12p,67,12p,88 12o,68,1b3,68 12o,68,12j,62 12j,63,1fd,63 13j,6n,136,6n 136,6n,130,70 130,70,13b,7a 13b,7a,13d,7n 13d,7n,131,7t 13v,6k,13t,7q 13g,73,146,75 12f,80,12k,83 1et,80,12o,80 144,-o,1b4,-54 146,75,14c,7q 14c,7q,14m,7q 14m,7q,14s,79 15o,6l,158,6l 158,6l,156,7m 150,75,15b,76 151,8a,1id,8a 14p,8s,163,8p 1bt,-4i,15h,-f 15h,-f,15u,-2 15u,-2,1cc,-49 16f,6m,15s,6l 15s,6l,15q,7j 15k,75,166,75 16u,6h,16s,7k 16s,7k,176,7p 176,7p,17j,7o 17j,7o,17l,6j 181,73,181,7r 180,7a,18d,78 18g,78,18g,7q 18s,7e,19e,7e 19e,7e,193,74 193,74,18m,7a 18m,7a,18p,7n 18p,7n,198,7o 19g,7h,19u,7g 19u,7g,19l,74 19l,74,19a,7f 19d,7q,1a4,7s 1d3,-3m,1ad,-5r 1ad,-5r,1dn,-61 1b3,68,1f0,68 1ak,76,1a3,7d 1a3,7d,1a9,7q 1a9,7q,1ai,7n 1ai,7n,1af,6m 1b2,6n,1bn,6i 1bn,6i,1c8,6s 1c8,6s,1bf,7q 1bf,7q,1ca,7q 1dq,-63,1d3,-3m 1cm,6k,1cn,7o 1d1,72,1cn,7f 1cn,7f,1d3,7o 1d4,72,1d6,7n 1d3,76,1df,74 1m2,-31,1dh,-4t 1dh,-4t,1dd,-4j 1m7,-3k,1dp,-60 1dp,-60,1do,-5k 1do,-5k,1m3,-3b 1dd,-4j,1lm,-2t 1df,74,1di,7i 1ds,75,1dk,79 1dk,79,1dn,7n 1dn,7n,1e1,7k 1ds,76,1e1,7j 1dl,8q,1j2,8s 1fd,63,1fe,6b 1fe,6b,1et,68 1eu,67,1eu,7t 1eu,7t,1fc,7q 1fc,7q,1fb,84 1hr,23,1ku,-2n 1kc,1g,1ht,1v 1ht,1v,1iq,2k 1iq,2k,1jq,36 1il,3g,1i0,4m 1id,8a,201,8a 1kr,-2m,1m3,-2t 1m4,21,1kc,1g 1kd,1h,1ka,20 1ka,20,1ka,2b 1ka,2b,1kf,2h 1kf,2h,1kr,2m 1kr,2m,1ld,2m 1jq,36,1ma,3g 1k7,3q,1k0,4n 1ki,98,1n5,8v 1m4,-30,1mb,-4h 1mb,-4h,1ml,-4d 1ml,-4d,1md,-2t 1m3,-2t,1nc,-2g 1mc,-2u,1nn,-3n 1nt,-3b,1me,-2p 1nh,2t,1m4,21 1ld,2m,1m0,2i 1m0,2i,1m5,2b 1ma,3g,1nf,2v 1la,3u,1lj,50 1me,44,1na,51 1nn,-3n,1nt,-3b 1ng,-2d,1nh,2t 22u,85,1p0,89 1qi,94,1ri,94 1s1,8m,1vc,8m 2a4,9n,1ru,9j 1vu,8a,2dp,8a 1vb,9h,239,96 22u,86,24t,7v 25o,85,234,88 23r,86,259,82 24t,7v,25e,7o 25e,7o,262,7b 259,82,267,7h 267,7h,26o,75 25s,81,26f,7m 25u,7c,26d,74 252,87,25s,81 25o,87,26g,80 26f,7m,26n,7k 26g,80,26m,7p 26d,74,26t,6t 25s,8m,27o,8p 29v,5e,29d,5u 29d,5u,29a,6n 29a,6n,29j,7h 28q,9e,2a8,99 2bc,57,2al,54 2al,54,29v,5e 2a5,5u,29t,6a 29j,7h,2a2,81 29t,6a,29t,6o 29t,6o,2a3,78 2a2,81,2ad,87 2ad,87,2aq,82 2aq,82,2b6,81 2lm,9n,2a4,9n 2c5,5o,2bc,57 2ct,5h,2c6,5l 2c6,5l,2cd,4v 2cd,4v,2cq,4q 2bs,82,2ce,7l 2ce,7l,2cu,73 2ca,6e,2bo,6m 2cc,6l,2bn,6r 2bn,6c,2bt,6r 2bt,69,2c2,6n 2b6,81,2bd,84 2b8,82,2bi,88 2bi,88,2bs,82 2d9,6l,2dc,5v 2dc,5v,2ct,5h 2cu,73,2d9,6l 2dp,8a,2qo,8a 2en,-6m,2oi,-6m 2em,-6m,2em,j 2eo,-2i,2fs,-3r 2g4,1a,2en,h 2en,h,2f8,5 2f8,5,2g0,17 2eg,8r,2eh,9g 2ef,8s,2ea,93 2ea,93,2em,92 2em,92,2ee,8s 2fs,-30,2jv,-52 2fs,-3r,2ha,-3o 2kk,-4h,2gp,-2h 2gp,-2h,2jn,-42 2ks,-1s,2gv,-a 2og,1a,2g4,1a 2kg,-3i,2ho,-26 2jm,-23,2i5,-1e 2hm,-9,2hm,14 2hm,-6,2id,2 2id,2,2i9,b 2i9,b,2i0,d 2i0,d,2id,r 2hj,10,2lj,r 2lp,-5o,2jb,-6f 2ju,-6a,2j5,-68 2jv,-52,2kd,-53 2jn,-42,2k7,-43 2k7,-43,2kd,-3v 2iu,-2n,2jd,-2n 2jd,-2n,2jk,-2h 2jk,-2h,2jo,-29 2jo,-29,2jm,-23 2jl,-23,2kf,-2g 2jm,h,2j2,0 2j2,0,2iq,i 2k1,0,2ju,s 2is,i,2jm,h 2iq,i,2j1,r 2j1,r,2jg,s 2k0,1,2kc,m 2jv,i,2k7,i 2jm,8o,2m6,8o 2kd,-53,2ki,-50 2ki,-50,2kl,-4q 2kl,-4q,2kk,-4h 2kd,-3v,2kh,-3o 2kh,-3o,2kg,-3i 2mf,-3u,2ln,-41 2kf,-2g,2kn,-2f 2kn,-2f,2ks,-27 2ks,-27,2ks,-1s 2kq,-g,2lc,n 2l0,3,2km,g 2l0,o,2lb,m 2ko,d,2l0,m 33g,9n,2lm,9n 2mm,-45,2mp,-4v 2mi,-3g,2m5,-2j 2n3,-36,2nl,-20 2nf,-3f,2o2,-38 2n7,-3v,2np,-4e 2og,-6m,2og,1a 2q7,88,2qo,85 2p4,9j,2r3,97 2rb,7u,2s4,7h 2s4,7h,2sp,73 2qo,8a,38n,8a 2qo,85,2rb,7u 2s2,7t,2ug,7v 2td,6h,2u2,5m 2sp,73,2td,6h 2tg,71,2uq,7s 2uh,4q,2ur,3n 2uq,3p,2vp,3o 2v4,4f,2vj,7o 2u2,5m,2uh,4q 2um,5r,2vb,7k 2u1,6f,2v4,7q 2vs,2m,2vq,84 305,2v,305,3d 2vq,27,2vr,3c 2vr,28,30u,28 303,3p,302,46 302,46,30s,46 30b,3u,30a,47 305,3d,30s,3d 30f,36,30f,3g 302,63,30q,63 308,5i,307,69 30e,58,30q,56 30q,56,30r,4p 30r,4p,30f,4n 303,6v,303,7h 303,7h,30c,7h 30c,7h,30j,71 30j,71,30r,70 30r,70,30r,7b 31v,28,31v,87 335,2m,31u,2m 30u,28,30u,83 30t,29,30t,1u 30t,1u,31u,1u 31u,1u,31u,2b 32c,4c,334,4d 32i,6f,32c,61 328,57,32d,5g 32d,5g,32o,5g 326,55,32s,52 325,73,327,7k 327,7k,32q,7k 32b,6h,32s,6h 335,2m,335,85 337,43,34f,45 32h,4b,32h,3v 32h,3v,32p,3v 32p,3v,32p,4a 33p,4k,33p,59 34k,3m,337,42 32o,5g,32p,54 33o,68,33q,6l 33k,5t,33q,63 33q,63,343,5t 32q,7k,32t,74 33i,7m,34a,7o 33k,7m,33m,77 33m,77,342,77 3fk,9n,33g,9n 34f,45,34j,87 34k,86,34k,3m 34k,3m,35n,3m 34b,44,34h,3u 35f,4e,353,7j 343,5t,33t,5k 33l,5a,343,5b 33n,4p,346,4o 342,77,343,7l 33j,6o,345,6o 364,61,35e,7l 35n,3m,35p,4c 35p,4c,35u,53 35u,53,367,5l 367,5l,36l,65 36l,65,374,6h 36l,6j,35n,7q 37b,73,368,7k 38g,80,360,7v 374,6h,37q,6u 37q,6u,38d,75 38d,75,38u,7b 38u,87,38f,89 38g,8a,3lu,8a 38u,7b,38u,87 3a8,1b,3a8,-6k 3au,-2l,3ad,-46 3c9,-5m,3bn,-4f 3bn,-4f,3bm,-38 3cc,-18,3au,-2l 3b7,2,3ct,-j 3a8,1d,3n9,1d 3ab,h,3b7,2 3ct,-6c,3c9,-5m 3di,-2e,3d1,-3r 3d1,-3r,3de,-4l 3cb,-32,3d1,-2c 3d1,-2c,3e2,-26 3ct,-j,3fl,-n 3et,-12,3cc,-18 3dh,-4l,3ed,-56 3ed,-56,3fg,-56 3fe,-2k,3di,-2e 3e2,-26,3f2,-27 3el,86,3lf,6e 3fg,-56,3gh,-4a 3gh,-4a,3gc,-3d 3gc,-3d,3fe,-2k 3hk,-2u,3gd,-1q 3fl,-n,3ho,-l 3lm,6f,3fr,83 3qi,9l,3fk,9n 3i6,-4a,3hk,-2u 3ia,-2f,3hv,-2d 3ho,-l,3jh,-7 3lr,6g,3gl,81 3lr,6j,3hm,82 3i7,-4u,3i6,-4a 3jc,-62,3jd,-4c 3jd,-4c,3io,-2u 3jh,-7,3l4,h 3ib,-h,3jj,-14 3jj,-14,3l1,-1d 3m2,6i,3ip,80 3m6,6m,3jh,80 3l1,-1d,3mk,-1b 3l4,h,3lv,11 3m5,7c,3jr,85 3la,84,3ka,88 3mb,-1c,3nd,-26 3mk,-1b,3n8,-t 3lf,6e,3o0,6e 3mo,7m,3m9,7t 3ld,6e,3ml,6l 3ml,6l,3np,6e 3lu,8a,41e,8a 3m9,7t,3la,84 3o0,1c,3o0,-83 3nd,-26,3ns,-2g 3n8,-t,3nk,-h 3nc,1d,3vk,1e 3o0,6e,3tt,86 3mu,77,3n3,7h 3n3,7h,3ne,7p 3ne,7p,3oe,85 3mu,77,3mo,7m 3oe,-82,3oe,1a 3of,-2q,3qc,-3t 3rb,-26,3pp,-3j 3of,-20,3rd,-f 3nm,6f,3sn,84 3n8,6f,3ri,83 3n0,6h,3q6,7v 3nj,7a,3po,80 3u0,7t,3nq,6a 3qc,-3t,3sg,-49 3rb,-1j,3s0,-1k 3rr,-t,3r4,-m 3r4,-m,3r3,-1a 3r3,-1a,3rk,-1h 3rd,-f,3vf,-c 44a,9k,3qi,9m 3sg,-49,3uv,-49 3se,-3e,3t1,-36 3t1,-36,3sh,-2u 3sh,-2u,3ru,-3c 3ru,-3c,3sf,-3c 3sv,-35,3t9,-3h 3t9,-3h,3rv,-3l 3s0,-1k,3s7,-1c 3ss,-2f,3u2,-2h 3sp,-2d,3tp,-28 3sf,-32,3se,-27 3se,-27,3sv,-1l 3s7,-1c,3rr,-t 3sv,-1l,3su,-1c 3sd,-25,3se,-1h 3sm,-1d,3sv,-1d 3sl,-1c,3s8,-17 3tv,-2m,3tm,-23 3tp,-2f,3ts,-1h 3ti,-1d,3u4,-15 3u4,-15,3u8,-o 3u8,-o,3tr,-e 3tr,-e,3tb,-t 3tb,-t,3tj,-1g 3vd,-1d,3u6,-1e 3tt,83,3u0,7t 3vk,1e,3vi,-88 3uv,-49,3vg,-40 421,5h,416,2u 416,2u,41i,2u 41i,2u,429,5e 41e,89,419,59 419,59,41n,5j 418,59,41q,54 446,81,41f,85 41f,88,447,88 429,5e,42c,1t 42c,1t,42t,1r 42t,1r,42h,5g 42k,2t,42e,50 42e,2h,42n,2h 42f,2n,42k,2m 41n,5j,435,5o 435,5o,448,5e 43l,2s,432,5i 435,6l,43g,6l 41r,9o,42j,ce 44n,36,43l,2s 43i,5i,44n,36 44b,3s,43t,4b 43t,4b,43h,53 448,5e,443,59 443,57,43r,56 446,5a,446,81 430,67,43i,67 439,73,43i,70 43f,7b,43k,7b 446,7u,44a,9k 448,9e,446,bs 445,bl,443,cg #16n,5o 1ik,6q 1ma,74 2e9,7r 40m,7p


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

Ill give you a comment, not sure f its what you wanna hear. its a decent map, but yuor maps could use some more transitions and jumps. 6/10


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

[dB]Will said:


> Ill give you a comment, not sure f its what you wanna hear. its a decent map, but yuor maps could use some more transitions and jumps. 6/10


jumps and transitions are really hard to fit in to a scene and you end up drawing a lot of stuff. I tried it and it didnt work out.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

My new insane level. Its really hard. I rate it a triple black diamond. Flips help on the quarter jumps. When I say slow on some parts, I mean SLOW. Comments please, I spent alot of time on this and am planning to spend more.

1v,-5c,-1l,-5c -1l,-5c,-1l,1i -1j,-2u,1v,-2u -1g,-2u,-1l,-2u -a,-4l,-1c,-4l -1c,-4l,-1c,-3c -1c,-3c,-8,-3c -8,-3c,-8,-40 -8,-40,-s,-40 -1i,1i,-1i,-2u -1i,1i,1i,1i 2,-4m,18,-4m 17,-4n,17,-3b 18,-3b,2,-3b 2,-3b,2,-4m 1h,-3f,1m,-3f 1h,-39,1h,-3f 1j,-4m,1j,-3j 1v,-2u,1v,-5c 1m,-3f,1m,-39 1m,-39,1h,-39 1i,1i,cp,1i 5c,1h,8c,1c 5o,1i,8g,16 68,1h,8k,v 6i,1h,8q,n 6r,1j,90,e 77,1h,94,7 7i,1h,99,-1 8a,1i,9l,-i 7v,1h,9l,-i 9k,-h,a5,-h a5,-h,a5,1h cn,1i,p2,1i m9,-2c,jv,-2c jv,-2c,m4,1g kk,-1u,jv,-2d ms,-1u,lf,-1u lf,-1u,l8,-1u mc,14,kk,-20 kk,-20,kn,-1r lh,-1u,kk,-1u mp,-1s,mp,1h mc,-1s,mc,1h mo,-1u,11d,-1u su,-2c,m4,-2c 16c,1i,ou,1i pk,-1s,pk,1i q0,-1t,q0,1h sg,-2c,11v,-2c u7,1h,u7,-1t tr,1g,tr,-1u 11v,-2c,11v,1g 11d,-1t,11d,1g 11c,-1u,11u,-2b 172,-q,16e,-q 16e,-q,16e,1h 1fe,1i,163,1i 19t,1i,173,-r 173,-r,1a5,1f 17d,-h,1ah,1g 17p,-9,1au,1g 180,0,1bh,1g 18d,b,1c5,1h 18q,m,1cl,1g 195,v,1d7,1h 19g,17,1dk,1h 19s,1a,1co,1i 1h0,-6h,1ga,-6h 1ga,-6h,1ga,-5u 1ga,-5u,1gu,-5u 1gu,-5a,1ga,-5a 1gd,-4f,1gd,-3s 1gd,-3s,1h8,-3s 1gb,-2l,1jn,-2l 1f7,1i,1r7,1i 1hj,-6i,1h3,-6i 1h3,-6i,1h3,-5b 1hp,-5d,1hu,-6l 1hu,-6l,1i4,-5h 1gu,-5u,1gu,-5a 1h3,-5b,1hl,-5b 1h3,-5u,1hf,-5t 1h8,-4f,1gd,-4f 1h8,-3s,1h8,-3a 1h8,-3a,1ge,-3a 1he,-4g,1he,-3a 1he,-3a,1i3,-3a 1i4,-5h,1i7,-6p 1i7,-6p,1ie,-5f 1ip,-6o,1ip,-5h 1ih,-6q,1j1,-6n 1ja,-63,1jo,-63 1im,-5i,1j4,-5i 1i7,-4h,1i7,-3a 1i7,-3a,1ir,-3a 1ir,-3a,1ir,-4i 1ir,-4i,1i5,-4i 1iu,-4j,1j7,-3f 1j7,-3f,1jc,-3s 1jc,-3s,1ji,-3e 1jg,-2t,1jm,-2l 1jm,-2l,1jg,-2d 1jf,-2t,1jf,-2c 1ji,-3e,1jq,-4m 1q8,1h,1vf,16 1qu,1h,1ve,q 1r4,1i,243,1i 1rd,1j,1vg,e 1s2,1i,1vf,3 1sj,1i,1ve,-9 1t4,1j,1vf,-k 1tl,1j,1vf,-10 1u7,1j,1vg,-1f 1um,1i,1vf,-1t 1v2,1k,1vf,-2a 1vf,-2a,1vr,1h 1vf,-1n,207,1i 1ve,1j,1ve,-2g 1vf,-1c,20j,1i 1vf,-10,20v,1j 1vf,-k,218,1h 1ve,-a,21h,1i 1ve,2,21q,1i 1ve,d,221,1i 1ve,p,22d,1i 1ve,16,22t,1i 23u,1i,2fs,1i 2a0,k,265,1i 2a1,10,25l,1i 2a0,1b,250,1i 2a1,-f,27n,1i 2a0,-2,279,1h 2a1,8,26n,1i 2a0,-19,28i,1i 2a2,-t,287,1h 2a0,-1u,29a,1i 2a0,-1j,28v,1i 2a0,-1u,2am,1j 2a1,-1k,2b0,1i 2a0,1h,2a1,-2e 29k,1h,2a2,-2h 2a2,-2h,2a9,1h 2a1,-1a,2bd,1h 2a1,-s,2bo,1f 2a1,-e,2c2,1h 2a0,-3,2cg,1j 2a1,7,2cm,1h 2a1,j,2d2,1h 29v,10,2df,1h 2a1,1b,2du,1i 2fo,1i,2ok,1i 2nn,-71,2op,-71 2op,-71,2op,-4n 2ou,-72,2ou,-4o 2ou,-71,2pn,-70 2nn,-72,2nn,-4n 2op,-4n,2nm,-4n 2pn,-66,2ov,-66 2oc,-3o,2tu,-3o 2oe,1i,32n,1i 2pn,-70,2pn,-66 2pq,-71,2qu,-71 2qb,-4q,2qb,-70 2ra,-70,2ra,-4o 2rn,-71,2rn,-4o 2sm,-71,2rl,-71 2rn,-4o,2sm,-4o 2sm,-4o,2sm,-71 2t3,-71,2t3,-4q 2t2,-71,2tr,-4q 2td,-46,2tu,-3p 2tu,-3p,2tf,-37 2td,-46,2td,-36 32u,k,2tc,1i 32q,11,2t1,1i 2tr,-4q,2tr,-71 2uo,-73,2u1,-73 2u1,-73,2u1,-64 2u1,-64,2ur,-64 2ur,-64,2ur,-4q 2ur,-4q,2u2,-4q 339,-12,2v5,1i 335,-h,2um,1h 333,-6,2u6,1i 331,5,2tp,1i 33i,-2d,30l,1i 33e,-1t,305,1h 33c,-1h,2vj,1i 33p,-3h,31n,1h 33n,-30,316,1h 33t,-3v,329,1i 32n,1i,33t,-3v 35j,-3v,33t,-3v 33t,-40,35q,-44 32n,1h,35k,1h 34a,-40,367,-4a 34m,-3v,36n,-4h 354,-3v,379,-4o 35k,1h,35k,-3v 35j,-3v,3b0,-6f 35k,-3i,3at,-60 35k,1h,3h4,1h 3aj,-cg,39d,-cg 39d,-cg,39d,-c2 3b3,-c2,39d,-c2 3e5,-cg,3af,-cg 3as,-c2,3m1,-c2 3au,-6f,3mb,-6f 3as,-60,3o5,-60 3at,-5v,3at,1h 3ba,-60,3ba,1f 3e1,-cg,3m3,-cg 3es,-5v,3es,1i 3nt,-j9,3f6,-j9 3f6,-j9,3f6,-fv 3fp,-i7,3fp,-gb 3fp,-i7,3gn,-i7 3gn,-hh,3fq,-hh 3fq,-hh,3g8,-hh 3g8,-hh,3gt,-gc 3f6,-fv,3nu,-fv 3fb,-60,3fb,1i 3gn,-i7,3gn,-hh 3h1,-i9,3h1,-gc 3hu,-gc,3hu,-i9 3hu,-i9,3h1,-i9 3h1,-gc,3hu,-gc 3h4,1h,3oi,1h 3i3,-ia,3i3,-gg 3j9,-id,3j9,-ge 3j9,-ge,3kj,-ge 3i3,-gm,3i3,-gd 3i3,-gd,3j1,-gd 3je,-60,3je,1g 3jt,-61,3jt,1g 3lk,-il,3lk,-gi 3m3,-im,3nh,-im 3ls,-cg,3ns,-cg 3lt,-c2,3ns,-c2 3mb,-6f,3nu,-6f 3li,-6f,3o1,-6n 3m9,-6g,3o7,-70 3ml,-6g,3oe,-76 3nt,-g0,3nt,-j9 3ms,-il,3ms,-gh 3ns,-ch,3ns,-c3 3nt,-6g,3pj,-8n 3o3,-61,3ps,-8g 3n0,-6g,3ok,-7d 3nb,-6f,3oo,-7k 3nl,-60,3nl,1g 3o4,-60,3o4,1g 3ns,-6g,3o2,-62 3nl,-6g,3ov,-7s 3pj,-8n,3ps,-93 3pr,-8g,3ps,-93 3ps,-8h,3rg,-6l 3ps,-94,3rp,-70 3oi,1h,423,1h 3pt,-94,3s1,-71 3q4,-8r,3sa,-72 3qb,-8j,3sl,-71 3qk,-89,3sv,-71 3qs,-7v,3td,-71 3r7,-7k,3tq,-71 3rg,-6l,445,-6l 3rp,-70,445,-70 3rm,-71,3rg,-6m 3sd,-6l,3sd,-4k 3sd,-4k,41s,-4k 3rf,-7c,3ub,-71 3uh,-6a,3uh,-51 3u8,-68,3t0,-68 3t0,-68,3t0,-5k 3t0,-5k,3u7,-5k 3u7,-5k,3u7,-51 3u7,-51,3t3,-51 3uh,-51,3va,-51 3vd,-6b,3vd,-50 407,-6b,3vc,-6b 3vd,-50,407,-50 407,-50,407,-6b 40b,-6c,40k,-52 412,-52,419,-6f 40k,-52,40q,-5q 40q,-5q,412,-52 41s,-4k,41s,-6m 421,1h,46u,1h 445,-70,445,-6l 43g,-71,43g,-6m 444,-6m,49b,1k 49p,1h,45v,-3n 4cc,1h,479,-1j 4be,1g,46v,-25 4ad,1f,46g,-2t 4dd,1h,47k,-13 46q,1g,4h5,1g 4fi,1f,48a,-1 4ej,1h,47v,-h 4h5,1g,48u,10 4gc,1g,48j,f #


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh, and Im considering taking out the quarter jumps. They are very difficult to hit.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I revised it and it is so much better. Still alot of work to do.

-qf,-5e,-10k,-5e -ln,-6k,-pe,-5d -m2,-67,-pv,-5d -mb,-5r,-qb,-5e -eo,-5e,-qf,-5e -ki,-85,-nj,-5f -kv,-7k,-o8,-5e -lc,-73,-os,-5e -mk,-5e,-kg,-88 -k5,-8o,-mv,-5f -kg,-88,-k5,-8o -k5,-8n,-ji,-8n -ji,-8n,-ji,-5f -6j,-5d,-ep,-5d -1m,-5d,-6n,-5d 1v,-5c,-1l,-5c -1l,-5c,-1l,1i -1j,-2u,1v,-2u -1g,-2u,-1l,-2u -a,-4l,-1c,-4l -1c,-4l,-1c,-3c -1c,-3c,-8,-3c -8,-3c,-8,-40 -8,-40,-s,-40 -1i,1i,-1i,-2u -1i,1i,1i,1i 17,-4n,17,-3b 2,-4m,18,-4m 18,-3b,2,-3b 2,-3b,2,-4m 1h,-3f,1m,-3f 1h,-39,1h,-3f 1v,-2u,1v,-5c 1j,-4m,1j,-3j 1m,-3f,1m,-39 1m,-39,1h,-39 1i,1i,cp,1i 5c,1h,8c,1c 5o,1i,8g,16 68,1h,8k,v 6i,1h,8q,n 6r,1j,90,e 77,1h,94,7 7i,1h,99,-1 8a,1i,9l,-i 7v,1h,9l,-i ap,-h,d9,1g ao,-i,dm,1l 9l,-i,ao,-i b2,-a,e8,1u bk,5,en,25 c2,h,eu,29 d8,1f,m8,5p cl,1i,de,1i ck,v,f5,2d d0,19,fe,2h gp,-1p,gp,-g h5,-1q,h5,-e go,-1q,h6,-1q fm,-23,hl,-23 fm,-23,fm,b fn,-23,i6,9 fl,-20,i1,a fs,-23,i6,3 go,-h,ge,-h ge,-h,h1,4 h1,4,hh,-i fm,9,ht,-1p fm,b,i7,b fm,4,hq,-1s fq,a,i0,-1m hc,-2c,kr,1g k3,-2c,hc,-2c lg,1j,i8,-1t kn,-1u,i6,-1u i6,-1u,hc,-2a hh,-i,h5,-i i7,b,i7,-1f m9,-2c,jv,-2c ms,-1u,lf,-1u lf,-1u,l8,-1u lh,-1u,kk,-1u lr,1i,p2,1i lr,1i,ks,1i ks,1i,kp,1e mp,-1s,mp,1h mc,-1s,mc,1h mo,-1u,11d,-1u su,-2c,m4,-2c m8,5p,10i,au 16c,1i,ou,1i pk,-1s,pk,1i q0,-1t,q0,1h sg,-2c,11v,-2c u7,1h,u7,-1t tr,1g,tr,-1u 10b,aq,186,en 11v,-2c,11v,1g 11d,-1t,11d,1g 11c,-1u,11u,-2b 11t,bj,18j,em 12p,c1,192,el 13l,cf,19k,el 147,co,1a6,en 14q,d2,1aq,em 172,-q,16e,-q 16e,-q,16e,1h 1fe,1i,163,1i 15k,df,1bi,en 16f,ds,1ca,en 19t,1i,173,-r 173,-r,1a5,1f 17d,-h,1ah,1g 17p,-9,1au,1g 180,0,1bh,1g 18d,b,1c5,1h 186,en,1hh,eo 18q,m,1cl,1g 195,v,1d7,1h 176,e7,1cq,en 19g,17,1dk,1h 19s,1a,1co,1i 17m,ef,1dj,eo 1f7,1i,1r7,1i 1u9,eo,1ha,eo 1sj,i,1o0,1j 1sa,13,1n4,1h 1tb,-s,1pn,1h 1t2,-d,1p6,1i 1sp,5,1oh,1i 1ts,-20,1r5,1h 1tp,-1n,1qm,1h 1ti,-1a,1q6,1h 1qv,1i,273,1i 1s2,1h,1u7,-2g 1u7,-2g,1rj,1i 1u6,-2g,1v1,-2g 2b9,eo,1u9,eo 1v1,-2g,1v1,1i 2a0,1c,24i,1i 2ba,1,265,1i 2at,b,25o,1h 2ai,o,25o,1i 2a8,13,25a,1h 2cg,-17,27o,1i 2c4,-q,279,1i 2bn,-d,26l,1i 273,1i,2g6,1i 2dg,-28,292,1h 2d1,-1q,28k,1h 2cp,-1h,284,1h 29q,1i,2do,-2g 2do,-2g,29f,1i 2p0,eo,2b9,eo 2en,-2h,2dp,-2h 2dp,-2h,2dp,1h 2eo,-2h,2ie,1h 2eo,-2g,2j0,1h 2f1,-27,2jf,1g 2f9,-1u,2jv,1h 2fh,-1k,2kc,1h 2g0,-15,2kr,1h 2gb,-p,2l4,1h 2gl,-d,2lk,1f 2gu,-1,2m8,1j 2fo,1i,2ok,1i 2hb,c,2mi,1h 2hp,p,2mv,1i 2i4,15,2ng,1i 2n4,-7m,305,-7m 2n8,-2l,2n8,-7n 305,-2l,2n8,-2l 2nn,-71,2op,-71 2op,-71,2op,-4n 2ou,-72,2ou,-4o 2ou,-71,2pn,-70 2nn,-72,2nn,-4n 2op,-4n,2nm,-4n 2pn,-66,2ov,-66 2oj,-3j,2tt,-3j 2oi,-3k,2oi,-35 2oi,-35,2tt,-35 2oe,1i,32n,1i 35r,eo,2p0,eo 2pn,-70,2pn,-66 2pq,-71,2qu,-71 2qb,-4q,2qb,-70 2ra,-70,2ra,-4o 2rn,-71,2rn,-4o 2sm,-71,2rl,-71 2rn,-4o,2sm,-4o 2sm,-4o,2sm,-71 2t3,-71,2t3,-4q 2t2,-71,2tr,-4q 32u,k,2tc,1i 32q,11,2t1,1i 2tr,-4q,2tr,-71 2uo,-73,2u1,-73 2u1,-73,2u1,-64 2u1,-64,2ur,-64 2ur,-64,2ur,-4q 2ur,-4q,2u2,-4q 2tt,-35,2tt,-2q 2tt,-2q,2ul,-3d 2ts,-3k,2ts,-3u 2ts,-3u,2uj,-3f 339,-12,2v5,1i 335,-h,2um,1h 333,-6,2u6,1i 331,5,2tp,1i 305,-7m,305,-2l 33i,-2d,30l,1i 33e,-1t,305,1h 33c,-1h,2vj,1i 33p,-3h,31n,1h 33n,-30,316,1h 33t,-3v,329,1i 32n,1i,33t,-3v 35j,-3v,33t,-3v 33t,-40,35q,-44 32n,1h,35k,1h 34a,-40,367,-4a 34m,-3v,36n,-4h 354,-3v,379,-4o 35k,1h,35k,-3v 35j,-3v,3b0,-6f 35k,-3i,3at,-60 35k,1h,3h4,1h 3er,eo,35r,eo 3aj,-cg,39d,-cg 39d,-cg,39d,-c2 3b3,-c2,39d,-c2 3e5,-cg,3af,-cg 3as,-c2,3m1,-c2 3au,-6f,3mb,-6f 3as,-60,3o5,-60 3at,-5v,3at,1h 3ba,-60,3ba,1f 3e1,-cg,3m3,-cg 3es,-5v,3es,1i 3om,eo,3er,eo 3nt,-j9,3f6,-j9 3f6,-j9,3f6,-fv 3fp,-i7,3fp,-gb 3fp,-i7,3gn,-i7 3gn,-hh,3fq,-hh 3fq,-hh,3g8,-hh 3g8,-hh,3gt,-gc 3f6,-fv,3nu,-fv 3fb,-60,3fb,1i 3gn,-i7,3gn,-hh 3h1,-i9,3h1,-gc 3hu,-gc,3hu,-i9 3hu,-i9,3h1,-i9 3h1,-gc,3hu,-gc 3h4,1h,3oi,1h 3i3,-ia,3i3,-gg 3j9,-id,3j9,-ge 3j9,-ge,3kj,-ge 3i3,-gm,3i3,-gd 3i3,-gd,3j1,-gd 3je,-60,3je,1g 3jt,-61,3jt,1g 3lk,-il,3lk,-gi 3m3,-im,3nh,-im 3ls,-cg,3ns,-cg 3lt,-c2,3ns,-c2 3mb,-6f,3nu,-6f 3li,-6f,3o1,-6n 3m9,-6g,3o7,-70 3ml,-6g,3oe,-76 3nt,-g0,3nt,-j9 3ms,-il,3ms,-gh 3ns,-ch,3ns,-c3 3nt,-6g,3pj,-8n 3o3,-61,3ps,-8g 3n0,-6g,3ok,-7d 3nb,-6f,3oo,-7k 3nl,-60,3nl,1g 3o4,-60,3o4,1g 3ns,-6g,3o2,-62 3nl,-6g,3ov,-7s 3pj,-8n,3ps,-93 3pr,-8g,3ps,-93 3oi,1h,423,1h 447,eo,3om,eo 3ps,-8h,3rg,-6l 3ps,-94,3rp,-70 3pt,-94,3s1,-71 3q4,-8r,3sa,-72 3qb,-8j,3sl,-71 3qk,-89,3sv,-71 3qs,-7v,3td,-71 3r7,-7k,3tq,-71 3sd,-6l,3sd,-4k 3sd,-4k,41s,-4k 3rg,-6l,445,-6l 3rp,-70,445,-70 3rf,-7c,3ub,-71 3uh,-6a,3uh,-51 3u8,-68,3t0,-68 3t0,-68,3t0,-5k 3t0,-5k,3u7,-5k 3u7,-5k,3u7,-51 3u7,-51,3t3,-51 3uh,-51,3va,-51 3vd,-6b,3vd,-50 407,-6b,3vc,-6b 3vd,-50,407,-50 407,-50,407,-6b 40b,-6c,40k,-52 412,-52,419,-6f 40k,-52,40q,-5q 40q,-5q,412,-52 41s,-4k,41s,-6m 421,1h,46u,1h 445,-70,445,-6l 43g,-71,43g,-6m 444,-6m,49b,1k 4gf,eo,447,eo 49p,1h,45v,-3n 4cc,1h,479,-1j 4be,1g,46v,-25 4ad,1f,46g,-2t 4dd,1h,47k,-13 46q,1g,4h5,1g 4fi,1f,48a,-1 4ej,1h,47v,-h 4h5,1g,48u,10 4gc,1g,48j,f 4ck,ep,4gm,e9 4df,ep,4gu,ds 4e4,ep,4h4,dh 4en,-6q,4j1,-6q 4er,-6q,4ei,-6q 4ei,-6q,4ei,-2e 4fg,-3d,4fg,-5p 4fg,-5p,4fs,-6a 4fg,-3e,4fg,-38 4fg,-38,4fs,-38 4j1,-2d,4eh,-2d 4eq,ep,4hd,d3 4fg,eo,4ho,cf 4fs,-6a,4hl,-6a 4fs,-38,4fs,-5o 4fs,-5o,4g0,-60 4g0,-60,4hc,-60 4hf,-3c,4h3,-3c 4hm,-2k,4h3,-3c 4h0,1g,4kp,1g 4le,5v,4gf,eo 4g0,eo,4ia,bg 4hl,-6a,4ht,-5t 4ht,-5t,4ht,-3b 4hc,-60,4hf,-5r 4hf,-5r,4hf,-3c 4ht,-3d,4i8,-3d 4i8,-3d,4hm,-2k 4l3,12,4i8,1h 4ku,19,4i1,1g 4j1,-6q,4j1,-2d 4m0,-5,4k9,1e 4ln,6,4jr,1f 4lh,g,4jc,1g 4l9,q,4it,1f 4kp,1g,4m9,-i 4m9,-i,4kh,1f 4q4,-2f,4le,5v 4o6,-4t,4q4,-4t 4o7,-4s,4q3,-4j 4om,-4t,4q3,-4b 4q4,-4t,4q4,-2f 4pc,-4s,4q2,-41 4pn,-4s,4q2,-3g 4q3,-4t,4pt,-24 4q4,-46,4pm,-1o 4q3,-3m,4pd,-16 4q3,-38,4p8,-r 4q4,-2p,4p6,-p #


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

*Pool*

Pretty do-able- Always a way back so don't give up....:thumbsup:

-l8,4c,-l9,31 -l9,31,-l0,28 -l0,28,-kk,1u -kk,1u,-k9,1o -kr,67,-l8,4c -js,8l,-kr,67

-k4,29,-k6,2s -k6,2s,-k5,3d -k9,1o,-jv,1l -jv,1l,-k5,2b -k5,3d,-js,4b -js,4b,-jd,5d

-jd,5d,-hs,84 -id,ba,-js,8l -hs,84,-g7,ad -fu,er,-id,ba -f5,4b,-fp,4d -fp,4d,-gc,46

-gc,46,-gb,4d -gb,4d,-fs,4j -fs,4j,-et,4l -g7,ad,-f0,bn -et,g3,-fu,er -e1,40,-f5,4b

-et,4l,-dm,4a -f0,bn,-da,d8 -du,e9,-ee,ea -ee,ea,-ei,et -ei,et,-e6,ff -e6,ff,-a8,j9

-bo,j5,-et,g3 -c5,31,-cu,3h -cu,3h,-e1,40 -dm,4a,-cn,3s -cn,3s,-bv,3c -da,d8,-dd,dv

-dd,dv,-du,e9 -b0,1q,-bg,2d -bg,2d,-c5,31 -bv,3c,-bd,2p -bd,2p,-b2,2a -b2,2a,-b0,1q

-86,md,-bo,j5 -a9,j8,-74,mc -7n,1o,-85,1f -85,1f,-8a,1b -8a,1b,-85,1k -85,1k,-7s,1v

-7s,1v,-7k,24 -63,o6,-86,md -40,20,-6k,20 -6k,20,-74,1v -7k,23,-7b,27 -7b,27,-7b,c4

-74,1v,-7n,1o -7b,c4,-1g,c4 -3v,ci,-7c,cj -7b,cj,-74,e7 -74,e7,-6j,ei -6j,ei,-6o,f7

-6o,f7,-6e,fr -6e,fr,-5l,g1 -74,mc,-4f,oj -5l,g1,-51,fg -51,fg,-4e,fo -4g,g9,-4q,gi

-4q,gi,-4n,gs -4n,gs,-4e,gs -4i,pd,-63,o6 -25,20,-3a,20 -3a,20,-43,20 -41,ci,39,cj

-4e,fo,-4g,g9 -4e,gs,-45,gn -45,gn,-43,h1 -43,h1,-3m,h8 -3m,h8,-45,i1 -45,i1,-3o,ip

-3o,ip,-2q,iv -4f,oj,3,rj -9,rs,-4i,pd 3,20,-25,20 -2s,iv,-1m,ir -1m,ir,-r,je

-1g,28,-1f,cc -1h,28,0,28 -1g,ca,-1g,ch -r,je,-o,k2 -o,k2,1g,kc 27,ss,-9,rs 0,28,r,24

r,24,q,1s q,1s,3,20 1g,kc,1u,ju 3,rj,5d,th 1u,ju,2h,k4 2h,k4,30,kh 30,kh,3o,kg 53,tu,27,ss

39,cj,3j,cl 3j,cl,3q,cq 3q,cq,3s,d2 3s,d2,3u,di 3u,di,3v,du 3v,dt,42,f9 42,f9,47,hq

47,hq,4c,iq 4c,iq,4l,k2 4l,k2,4v,kv 3o,kg,46,l2 46,l2,4l,m2 4l,m2,4k,mo 4k,mo,59,ms

4v,kv,5g,m2 5g,m2,65,n3 65,n3,6t,nt 59,ms,5g,n7 5g,n7,5t,nj 5t,nj,6i,o1 5d,th,b3,uk

ao,us,53,tu 8p,6g,7m,5e 6v,4s,7c,5g 7c,5g,7q,5v 7n,5f,76,4o 76,4o,70,4s 78,g8,73,f7

73,f7,71,eb 71,eb,79,eo 79,eo,7h,f8 7h,f8,85,g6 7e,hv,78,g8 83,jp,7e,hv 6t,nt,7q,ok

6i,o1,6k,oe 6k,oe,70,ok 70,ok,7k,p3 7k,p3,86,p7 7q,5v,8f,6i 9p,70,8p,6g 8f,6i,8o,6r

8o,6r,8v,75 8v,75,94,7g 94,7g,98,82 98,82,99,8o 99,8o,9c,9r 85,g6,98,ha 98,ha,a7,i3

8q,kv,83,jp 9s,m3,8q,kv 7q,ok,8r,p7 8r,p7,aj,pm 86,p7,8l,pg 8l,pg,9h,pl ag,83,b1,7l

b3,78,9p,70 9s,9k,a2,8r a2,8r,ag,83 9u,b8,9s,9k 9c,9r,9h,b2 ae,cr,9u,b8 9h,b2,9r,c5

9r,c5,ab,d8 ae,cr,b4,dq ab,d8,at,dr bm,ed,at,dr a7,i3,bs,iv bv,n7,aq,mp aq,mp,9s,m3

aj,pm,ch,pt 9h,pl,9u,q0 9u,q0,ac,q7 ac,q7,b1,q2 dc,v5,ao,us b1,7l,bs,79 bs,79,cl,77

cl,77,b3,78 bt,ee,b4,dr cs,eq,bt,ee cv,eu,ca,em ca,em,bm,ed bs,iv,dq,jc e4,nc,bv,n8

b1,q2,bf,qc bf,qc,c2,qg c2,qg,cf,qb cf,qb,d0,qj b3,uk,ef,ut cl,77,es,76 dh,b0,dg,am

dg,am,e1,au e1,au,ei,b2 e9,bg,dn,b9 dn,b9,dh,b0 f9,et,dr,eu dr,eu,cs,eq f9,f0,dq,f1

dq,f1,cv,eu dq,jc,gc,jf ch,pt,f2,q0 d0,qj,do,qg do,qg,ek,qc e9,v8,dc,v5 es,76,if,76

g2,bc,ev,bi ev,bi,e9,bg ei,b2,fa,b2 fa,b2,fv,b0 i9,ek,f9,et gh,es,f9,f0 g6,ne,e4,nc

f2,q0,hu,q1 ek,qc,f9,qb f9,qb,fv,qb ef,ut,i1,us pc,v5,e9,v8 ih,ai,h1,as h1,as,fv,b0

g3,bc,gs,b8 gs,b8,i4,b0 i2,ep,gh,es gc,jf,j2,j8 i9,na,g6,ne fv,qb,g5,qh g5,qh,gh,qi

gh,qi,gu,qc gu,qc,hk,qb if,76,k3,74 jc,a9,ih,ai i4,b0,j0,aj k3,ed,i8,ek jr,em,i2,ep

k1,n2,i9,na hu,q1,mi,q0 hk,qb,i6,qj i6,qj,if,qv if,qv,jg,r0 i1,us,ot,up k1,74,m2,6r

lg,8o,k2,9s k2,9s,jc,a9 j0,aj,ji,ac ji,ac,k7,9v k7,9v,ks,9b k4,ed,l3,e7 ku,el,jr,em

j2,j8,kp,it lj,mn,k1,n2 jr,qj,kp,q7 jg,r0,jr,qj m1,89,lg,8o ks,9b,lg,8q l3,e7,lt,dr

lt,eq,ku,el kp,it,lu,ic o1,lu,lj,mn kp,q7,lm,qh lm,qh,ni,qg m3,6r,ni,6h nf,72,n3,7c

n4,7b,mj,7q mj,7q,m1,89 lt,dr,n6,d4 n4,d5,on,c9 mu,fm,mh,f6 mh,f6,lt,eq mn,hi,n2,gn

n2,gn,mu,fm lu,ic,mn,hi mi,q0,ou,pq ni,6h,ou,62 ou,62,q8,5d pc,5v,ov,66 ov,66,od,6g

od,6g,nf,72 on,c9,qj,bc p1,dc,oj,e5 oj,e5,ob,ev ob,ev,ob,fl ob,fl,of,g7 of,g7,p1,h1

pk,l1,o1,lu ou,pq,r4,p9 ni,qg,o8,q7 o8,q7,pd,pt ot,up,sd,ub q8,5d,qn,54 qn,57,q7,5h

q7,5h,pc,5v rk,b9,qe,c1 qe,c1,pi,co pi,co,p1,dc p1,h1,pt,hh pt,hh,qv,hk qr,k6,pk,l1

pd,pt,pu,q3 pu,q3,qr,q7 r8,uu,pc,v5 qn,54,r1,52 r1,52,r8,53 r8,53,qn,57 qj,bc,sp,ag

sq,ao,rk,b9 qv,hk,sc,he sl,i8,rp,j7 rp,j7,qr,k6 r4,p9,sb,oo qr,q7,rh,pp rh,pp,rq,pb

rq,pb,s7,p6 tv,uc,r8,uu sp,ag,ud,9t ug,a2,sq,ao sc,he,tg,gv tg,gv,sl,i8 sb,oo,ts,nl

s7,p6,su,ol su,ol,u5,o2 sd,ub,up,tm ud,9t,vo,96 vs,9a,ug,a2 ts,nl,ur,mo ur,mo,101,l9

u5,o2,un,n7 un,n7,vq,mf up,tm,172,pu vf,tv,tv,uc vo,96,10b,8j 10b,8j,10l,81 10l,81,10i,8f

10i,8f,10d,8n 10d,8n,vs,9a 101,l9,113,jf 10m,lu,10p,kt 10p,kt,11e,ki vq,mf,10m,lu

145,s1,vf,tv 11t,h9,12e,f0 113,jf,11t,h9 11e,ki,11o,kr 11o,kr,12c,ko 13a,82,13e,7e

13e,7e,13r,6v 13r,6v,14d,6m 136,9o,13a,82 12u,bt,136,9o 12e,f0,12u,bt 138,hk,13n,g1

13n,g1,153,fo 13t,js,13m,in 13m,in,12g,ib 12g,ib,12j,hp 12j,hp,138,hk 12c,ko,12s,ju

12s,ju,13t,js 14d,6m,158,6j 158,6j,164,6m 14o,eq,14s,dn 14s,dn,16a,dl 153,fo,14o,eq

18n,q3,145,s1 163,6m,171,7k 171,7k,185,8f 16l,b7,16o,ac 16o,ac,17i,ac 17u,da,16t,c4

16t,c4,177,bt 177,ba,16l,b7 16a,dl,176,e2 172,pu,18n,p3 185,8f,19j,97 17i,ac,183,b4

183,b4,198,ak 177,bt,177,ba 176,e2,17u,da 19j,97,1ba,9u 198,ak,19m,bc 1am,bv,19q,c5

19q,c5,19n,be 18n,p3,1dv,lt 1dn,nh,18n,q3 1ba,9u,1ee,an 1br,d4,1am,bv 1dr,bm,1ct,bu

1ct,bu,1d0,ch 1d0,ch,1cn,cu 1cn,cu,1br,d4 1ef,an,1gj,b7 1eh,cg,1dr,bm 1ft,d2,1eh,cg

1dv,lt,1j5,i1 1ft,md,1dn,nh 1gh,d1,1ft,d2 1jf,ld,1ft,md 1gj,b7,1k1,c0 1i3,ce,1hc,bu

1hc,bu,1gk,ci 1gk,ci,1gh,d1 1it,d2,1i3,ce 1jo,co,1it,d2 1j5,i1,1jr,i8 1k0,ir,1ji,j8

1ji,j8,1k0,jl 1l7,l6,1jf,ld 1k1,c0,1n1,cl 1l9,cr,1jo,co 1jr,i8,1k0,ir 1k0,jl,1js,k4

1js,k4,1l4,k7 1l4,k7,1nn,k6 1mv,dj,1m2,ct 1m2,ct,1l9,cr 1s4,l2,1l7,l6 1n1,cl,1r0,df

1nl,ee,1mv,dj 1ov,e5,1nl,ee 1nn,k6,1sc,k4 1q8,ek,1ov,e5 1r0,df,1um,e2 1rg,e7,1qg,ec

1qg,ec,1q8,ek 1t5,ee,1s9,ei 1s9,ei,1s7,ep 1s7,ep,1rg,e7 1sc,k4,1ug,ju 1uk,kt,1s4,l2

1up,ev,1u2,f0 1u2,f0,1t8,ep 1t8,ep,1t5,ee 1ug,ju,1vt,jj 1um,e2,1vj,e5 1vj,e5,205,e4

205,ec,1vp,eg 1vp,eg,1v0,ek 1v0,ek,1up,ev 1vt,jj,215,iv 208,kd,1uk,kt 205,e4,20g,e0

20g,e1,205,ec 215,iv,226,hv 22j,ip,21i,jl 21i,jl,208,kd 22p,bd,21m,ag 21m,ag,224,ae

224,ae,231,b7 23c,ci,22p,bd 231,b7,23n,cb 226,hv,22v,gj 22v,gj,23c,f5 239,hh,22j,ip

23n,cb,23r,ct 23c,f5,23g,ds 23g,ds,23c,ci 23r,ct,23t,dr 23t,dr,23s,f4 23s,f4,23m,gd

23m,gd,239,hh #-hs,59 -bl,1 -ao,ft 1i,b6 3j,4 3k,4l 48,8l 8n,ds 9q,57 h2,8t h0,d5 ko,gn

pf,9n tq,2p 12c,-1s 12e,1 14u,5v 1ko,ar 1ln,ij 209,b9


----------



## Norco_bigfoot_rider (Aug 9, 2006)

*Some more of my levels*

ow...avoid impailing yourself on the landing of the first jump lol

-5q,207,-54,1vb -54,1vb,-3u,1ui -60,225,-62,216 -62,216,-5q,207 -4u,23v,-5m,22u -5m,22u,-60,225 -4v,23t,21,2cq -3u,1ui,-2s,1ub -2s,1ub,-1f,1ud -22,23p,54,241 -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,2h,1m 2h,1m,3h,1t 21,2cq,59,2g8 3h,1t,4n,27 4n,27,6b,2k 54,241,f0,247 59,2g8,69,2h7 6b,2k,7r,31 69,2h7,73,2hr 73,2hr,8i,2il 7r,31,9h,3i 9e,2j1,8h,2il 9h,3i,b5,42 c0,2jd,al,2ja al,2ja,9e,2j1 b5,42,c8,4c c8,4b,d1,4h dq,2jf,c0,2jd d1,4h,dk,4k dk,4k,e6,4m lh,2jf,dp,2jf e6,4m,et,4m et,4m,hv,4m f0,247,j6,242 hv,4m,im,4j ik,4i,jd,4d hv,4n,s3,4n jd,4d,k5,46 k5,46,ks,3u ji,4b,ji,4n iv,4h,iv,4o j4,242,k6,23v k6,23v,l7,23m ks,3u,ll,3h ll,3h,md,2u l4,3r,l4,4l kg,42,kg,4p l7,23m,m1,23b nn,2jf,lh,2jf md,2u,n6,25 n6,25,ns,1b n0,2b,n0,4p m8,33,m8,4l m1,23b,mn,22u mn,22u,n9,22f n9,22f,nq,21q oe,h,ot,-a ot,-a,pf,-1b ns,1b,oe,h on,1,on,4m o1,13,o1,4m on,206,p1,1v9 nq,21q,oa,211 oa,211,on,206 ql,2j7,nn,2jf pr,-2a,q7,-3c q7,-3c,qg,-4d qf,-4d,qi,4l pf,-1b,pr,-2a pt,-2h,pt,4m s3,4n,11g,4m u5,2ie,ql,2j7 tt,22g,sq,1vf uj,242,tt,22g va,24v,uj,242 10c,2he,u4,2ie v9,24u,109,25o 109,25o,11b,26d 138,2fh,109,2hg 116,-2j,11l,-18 116,-2j,116,4n 11l,-18,127,-4 127,-4,130,10 11o,-12,11o,4l 11g,4m,13j,4r 11b,26d,12g,26p 130,10,140,23 12d,5,12d,4n 131,12,131,4o 13u,22,13u,4t 13j,4r,14u,55 12g,26p,13f,26r 13f,26r,14j,26j 15m,2df,137,2fi 140,23,155,31 155,31,166,3n 14i,2i,14i,52 14u,55,169,5c 14j,26j,15j,25v 166,3n,17a,4b 15l,3c,15l,58 16c,3r,16c,5d 169,5c,188,5p 16h,24v,17g,23h 15j,25v,16j,24t 18k,29v,15m,2df 17a,4b,18h,4t 17i,4g,17i,5m 18h,4t,19l,5b 188,5p,19m,5r 186,4q,186,5l 182,22i,18m,213 17g,23h,182,22i 1ca,24d,18k,29v 19l,5b,1b2,5n 19m,5r,1ck,5v 19e,59,19e,5t 1a0,5d,1a0,5q 18m,213,196,1vo 1b2,5n,1cc,5t 1cc,5t,1dr,5v 1dr,5v,1ep,5v 1eo,5v,1mp,5v 1df,2fi,1h8,2mk 1h8,2mk,1m3,2tp 1jk,66,1i1,60 1j7,60,1j7,67 1kl,6d,1jk,66 1kr,5v,1kr,6d 1jn,60,1jn,67 1lv,6l,1kl,6d 1kj,26o,1jt,257 1l8,27t,1kj,26o 1m7,60,1m7,6o 1lc,5v,1lc,6g 1mv,6s,1lv,6l 1lv,28t,1l8,27s 1mj,29h,1lv,28t 1na,2a4,1mj,29h 1m3,2tp,1s6,353 1mn,5u,1mn,6s 1mn,5v,1p3,5v 1np,5v,1np,72 1nb,5v,1nb,6s 1ok,7c,1ns,73 1ns,73,1mv,6s 1ov,2b2,1o7,2am 1o7,2am,1na,2a4 1p3,5v,1p3,7j 1og,5v,1og,7a 1ps,84,1pa,7l 1pa,7l,1ok,7c 1qj,2bj,1pl,2bb 1pl,2bb,1ov,2b2 1re,ac,1qi,95 1qi,95,1ps,83 1ri,2bo,1qj,2bj 1sf,bn,1re,ac 1tm,d2,1sf,bn 23l,2bo,1ri,2bo 1s6,353,24m,3d4 1ut,e9,1tm,d2 22g,hc,1ut,e9 24m,j0,22g,hc 25o,jl,24m,j0 297,2bn,23l,2bo 24m,3d4,26q,3ev 275,k9,25o,jl 28i,ko,275,k9 26q,3ev,28l,3g8 2a0,l3,28i,ko 2dq,2bn,297,2bn 28l,3g8,2b4,3hj 29u,l2,2b6,l9 2b6,l9,2cm,lj 2b4,3hj,2de,3ii 2cm,lj,2dv,lt 2dv,lt,2ev,m9 2g7,2bn,2de,2bo 2de,3ii,2fr,3jg 2f0,ma,2lj,sn 2ht,2bg,2g7,2bn 2fr,3jg,2if,3kb 2jl,2b6,2ht,2bg 2if,3kb,2kq,3kp 2l5,2as,2jl,2b6 2k5,3fb,2lq,3f2 2li,sm,2tr,14b 2ms,2ab,2l5,2as 2ko,3fa,2l1,3gf 2kr,3hc,2kr,3ic 2ks,3ha,2lu,3hc 2ks,3ht,2lk,3ht 2kr,3if,2m6,3ir 2kp,3ko,2q2,3ko 2tt,278,2ms,2ab 2m8,3f6,2m6,3gf 2m6,3g5,2n0,3g3 2n5,3f7,2n3,3gl 2mo,3ip,2mv,3hc 2mv,3hc,2n8,3it 2n8,3it,2ns,3hl 2o6,3fb,2o3,3gq 2oa,3fa,2pa,3fb 2oa,3g8,2pa,3g3 2o2,3gq,2pi,3gr 2of,3hk,2oc,3it 2of,3hk,2p5,3ie 2p5,3ie,2of,3it 2q2,3ko,2qu,3ki 2qu,3ki,2rv,3jt 2rv,3jt,2sn,3iu 2t3,3ga,2t3,3cj 2t3,3ht,2t3,3ga 2sn,3iu,2t3,3ht 2tr,14b,37f,1ca 2vf,26d,2ts,278 30t,25g,2vf,26d 33l,235,327,24f 327,24f,30t,25g 366,20i,33l,235 394,1t7,366,20i 37d,1ca,3c1,1g6 3bv,1g5,3eg,1i7 3eg,1i7,3ho,1ki 3ho,1ki,3in,1l4 3in,1l4,3k0,1ln 3k0,1ln,3l8,1m0 3l8,1m0,3mu,1m5 3nc,1ts,3mh,1sq 3ms,1m4,3pc,1m7 3ob,1un,3nc,1ts 3pc,1m7,3t6,1m7 3qd,1vp,3pa,1vb 3pa,1vb,3ob,1um 3rf,200,3qd,1vp 3t6,201,3rf,200 3t6,1m7,3ub,1m6 3ub,1m6,3vm,1m2 408,1v6,3ui,1vp 3ui,1vp,3t6,200 3vm,1m2,40u,1ls 40u,1ls,422,1ll 425,1ub,408,1v6 422,1ll,430,1l9 430,1l9,43v,1kp 447,1t3,425,1ub 43v,1kp,44v,1k5 46k,1qr,447,1t3 44v,1k5,45u,1jc 45u,1jc,46t,1ic 46t,1ic,47m,1hb 47m,1hb,48d,1g5 489,1op,46k,1qr 491,1f0,49j,1dm 48d,1g5,491,1f0 49q,1m0,489,1op 4b3,1io,49q,1m0 4dg,1ao,4b3,1ip 4f5,10k,4dg,1ao 4f4,10k,4g0,qp #2nr,3k7

Semi-simple

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1h,1i,4v,1i 1i,1i,26,1k 26,1k,33,1r 33,1r,3u,27 30,1j,30,1r 3k,1h,3k,22 3u,27,4o,2n 4d,1k,4d,2f 4v,1i,4v,2q 4o,2n,5f,36 5f,36,6e,3u 6e,3u,ak,7m ak,7m,ip,ev ip,ev,mb,i3 mb,i3,n8,in n8,in,ob,jc ob,jc,p7,jo p7,jo,qa,k4 qa,k4,rn,kg rn,kg,t9,kq t9,kq,um,ku um,ku,11p,ku 11o,ku,13c,ks 11v,ku,1d1,kv 13c,ks,14g,kp 14g,kp,15b,kj 15b,kj,166,k6 15c,kj,15c,kv 14p,km,14p,ku 166,k6,16u,jm 16u,jm,17k,j6 16q,jp,16q,ku 169,k4,169,kt 17k,j6,18b,ig 18b,ig,18t,hn 18b,ii,18c,ks 17o,j1,17o,ku 19p,g2,1a3,f7 1a3,f7,1ad,e7 1a6,eu,1a6,ku 18t,hn,19c,gu 19c,gu,19p,g2 19l,gb,19l,l3 194,hd,194,ks 1b9,10n,191,oi 1ad,e7,1ak,d8 1ak,d9,1ak,l0 1f0,1c7,1b9,10n 1d1,kv,1ec,l4 1ec,l4,1gc,lh 1fi,dn,1fr,es 1fh,do,1fh,la 1fq,ep,1g3,fo 1g3,fo,1gk,gt 1g3,fp,1g3,le 1gc,lh,1ht,m0 1ev,1c6,1fm,1e7 1fm,1e7,1gi,1fk 1gk,gt,1h7,ht 1h7,ht,1i2,iv 1h7,i0,1h7,lq 1ht,is,1hu,lv 1ht,m0,1jt,mh 1gp,18l,1gg,17j 1i2,1bc,1ha,19t 1ha,19t,1gp,18l 1gi,1fk,1hn,1h4 1hn,1h4,1j6,1if 1i2,iv,1j1,jq 1j1,jq,1ju,kg 1j5,k0,1j5,mc 1it,1cm,1i2,1bc 1js,1dn,1it,1cm 1j6,1if,1ke,1jh 1ju,kg,1l5,l7 1l4,l6,1mj,lv 1jp,kd,1jp,mg 1jt,mh,1m1,n1 1m2,1fi,1l2,1ep 1l2,1ep,1js,1dn 1ke,1jh,1ll,1kd 1l5,lb,1l5,mq 1lk,lh,1lk,mt 1mh,lv,1ns,mg 1m1,n1,1nm,na 1mh,m1,1mh,n3 1n2,1g4,1m2,1fi 1ll,1kd,1n2,1le 1ns,mg,1p8,mt 1nm,na,1qm,n3 1n2,m6,1n2,n9 1o4,1gk,1n2,1g4 1pb,1h3,1o4,1gk 1n2,1le,1ob,1m6 1p8,mt,1qe,n3 1o9,mm,1o9,n8 1ok,mr,1ol,n5 1qo,1hd,1pb,1h3 1ob,1m6,1qe,1n4 1qe,n3,1rm,n3 1s6,1hi,1qo,1hd 1qe,1n4,1s7,1np 1rm,n3,1vn,n3 1t2,1hk,1s6,1hi 1s7,1np,1u9,1oa 22c,1hk,1t1,1hk 1u9,1oa,200,1om 1vn,n3,20q,n2 200,1om,21i,1ot 20q,n2,223,mt 206,n4,259,n4 21i,1ot,23m,1p1 223,mt,230,mi 230,mi,23s,m4 22s,ml,22s,n6 22f,mq,22f,n5 26d,1hk,22c,1hk 231,1pb,22s,1qa 231,1pa,235,1q7 23f,1pd,234,1q6 23s,m4,24k,li 24k,li,25i,km 243,m0,243,n4 23h,mb,23h,n3 23m,1p1,262,1p2 23m,1pd,23i,1qa 23o,1pe,242,1pe 242,1pe,241,1qc 24l,1pd,24i,1qi 24n,1pb,250,1pr 241,1qc,23g,1qa 250,1pr,24l,1q2 24l,1q2,250,1qf 25i,km,267,jt 267,jt,26p,iu 269,jq,269,n0 25e,kq,25e,n4 24r,ld,24r,n6 259,n4,290,n4 262,1p2,29g,1p2 25q,1pf,25d,1pf 25d,1pf,25d,1qg 267,1ph,266,1qg 268,1pf,26n,1pg 25d,1qg,25o,1qg 26p,1qe,266,1qe 278,hs,27k,gs 27k,gs,27u,fq 27g,h4,27g,n3 26p,iu,278,hs 26q,it,26q,n4 2e3,1hk,26c,1hk 26n,1pg,26p,1qe 28i,1q5,27s,1q9 27u,fr,27u,n4 290,n4,2d5,n4 27u,1pb,27u,1qa 280,1pa,28j,1pm 28j,1pm,27v,1pp 27v,1pp,28i,1q5 293,1pa,28v,1q2 28p,1p6,29h,1pe 28o,1q0,29a,1q1 29g,1p2,2mj,1p1 2aa,1pf,29s,1pd 29s,1pd,29q,1q8 2ab,1pt,2a2,1pq 2an,1pg,2ai,1qd 2an,1pi,2be,1pg 29q,1q8,2aa,1q8 2ac,1pr,2a9,1q7 2al,1q0,2b6,1pv 2bo,g0,2cd,ib 2bn,g0,2bn,n4 2cd,ib,2d2,jt 2ce,if,2ce,n4 2c5,hh,2c5,n5 2bh,1pj,2bh,1qa 2bi,1pi,2cb,1pj 2cb,1pj,2c5,1qk 2ci,1pf,2ci,1qk 2c5,1qk,2bf,1qd 2d1,1qd,2ci,1qg 2d2,jt,2dv,la 2cu,jl,2cu,n3 2dv,la,2fa,ms 2dk,kr,2dk,n4 2d5,n4,2du,n7 2du,n7,2en,nd 2f3,1hh,2e3,1hk 2ck,1pg,2cv,1ph 2cv,1ph,2d1,1qd 2df,1ph,2dg,1qf 2d9,1pj,2du,1pk 2e7,lm,2e7,n9 2fa,ms,2gq,o5 2en,nd,2fl,nm 2fh,n4,2fh,ni 2f1,mj,2f1,ne 2fl,nm,2g9,nu 2k4,1h8,2f3,1hh 2gq,o5,2is,pd 2g9,nu,2h9,of 2g6,1pl,2g6,1ql 2g7,1pl,2gn,1pp 2gn,1pp,2g5,1q6 2gt,1pl,2gu,1qa 2go,1p9,2go,1pi 2gu,1qa,2he,1pt 2hq,1qg,2i8,1pm 2ig,1qf,2ii,1pj 2ii,1pj,2j9,1qc 2he,1pt,2hq,1qg 2is,pd,2kn,q5 2oo,1ge,2k4,1h8 2jc,1pl,2jc,1qc 2k4,1pr,2jk,1pm 2jk,1pm,2jk,1q3 2jk,1q3,2k4,1q8 2k4,1q8,2k0,1ql 2k0,1ql,2ji,1qk 2kl,q4,2mc,qf 2m6,qf,2nc,qh 2nc,qh,2p5,qh 2mi,1p2,2ug,1p2 2u0,1ev,2oo,1ge 2p5,qh,2q4,qh 2q3,qh,2qp,qh 2ug,1l1,2p3,1l1 2p3,1l1,2p3,1mh 2p3,1mh,2pk,1mh 2pk,1mh,2pk,1li 2pk,1li,2ts,1li 2qp,qh,2rl,qf 2rk,qg,2sg,qd 2sg,qd,2th,q6 2th,q6,2ui,pp 2ui,pp,2vh,p7 31v,1dl,2u0,1ev 2ug,1p2,2ug,1l1 2ts,1li,2ts,1p1 2vh,p7,30c,oh 30c,oh,314,nq 2vg,p8,30l,oj 30l,oj,31l,ns 314,nq,31n,n1 31n,n1,32g,lp 31l,ns,32g,n5 323,mf,323,nf 32d,lv,32d,n7 30u,nv,30u,ob 31c,nh,31c,o1 36v,1bo,31v,1dl 337,kf,33r,j4 33r,j4,35k,j4 33d,ka,33d,m5 32g,lp,337,kf 33l,m0,34o,kq 330,kt,330,ml 32g,n5,33l,m0 34o,kq,35k,j1 341,j4,342,le 34j,j5,34j,l1 35j,j3,37d,ei 38b,1b0,36v,1bo 37o,e2,384,dl 384,dl,38h,dc 38h,dc,397,d5 37d,ei,37o,e2 3bh,18q,38b,1b0 397,d5,3a9,d1 3a9,d1,3kf,d1 3eu,167,3bh,18q 3hj,13v,3eu,167 3k7,11i,3hj,13v 3kd,d1,3om,d1 3mi,v1,3k7,11i 3of,sl,3mh,v3 3om,d1,3pi,cs 3pi,cs,3qd,cg 3q7,pt,3of,sl 3qd,cg,3r8,c0 3r8,c0,3s3,bb 3tv,hv,3q7,pt 3s3,bb,3sm,al 3sm,al,3t7,9t 3t7,9t,3tl,91 40p,9h,3tv,hv 447,9a,452,bb 451,ba,45c,c0 45c,c0,45u,cs 45u,cs,46g,dm 47m,5r,474,4l 48f,6u,47m,5r 46g,dm,479,em 479,em,483,fh 499,7v,48f,6u 4ah,98,49a,7v 498,7v,497,85 483,fh,48r,g4 48r,g4,49u,gt 4bg,a7,4ah,98 49u,gt,4as,hd 4as,hd,4c3,ht 4cl,b5,4bg,a7 4c3,ht,4d6,i5 4f6,c8,4do,bo 4do,bo,4cl,b5 4d6,i5,4ei,ic 4g9,ce,4f6,c8 4ei,ic,4f9,if 4f9,if,4gf,ij 4h3,ci,4g9,ce 4mi,cj,4h2,cj 4gf,ij,4hk,ij 4hk,ij,4is,ii 4is,ii,4k0,id 4k0,id,4kq,i8 4kq,i8,4lm,hu 4lm,hu,4mf,hf 4mf,hf,4n5,gt 4n5,gt,4nq,fv 4ol,dt,4p9,bu 4o5,f6,4ol,dr 4nq,fv,4o6,f6 4r5,9p,4qk,a8 4qk,a8,4q4,ae 4q4,ae,4pp,af 4p9,bu,4ph,aq 4s6,2a,4s6,-2m 4re,8v,4s6,2a 4re,8t,4r5,9p #4i,14 1a0,dd 1cg,12b 1hv,i3 1h1,17n 1mj,1ki 27h,g2 2bu,1oo 2dv,1h3 2e5,kv 2re,1of 2ul,1eb 33o,ic 3cc,17h 3oj,r9 3tf,8e 45r,br 47r,4p 4jv,c3 4p7,aq

There is a pretty obvious shortcut, but it's hard. Al though, i'm not telling you wear or what it is.

-1h0,11q,-1gr,10n -1gr,10n,-1gf,vq -1gf,vq,-1fk,ur -1gq,12r,-1h0,11q -1g9,13r,-1gq,12r -1fk,ur,-1eh,uc -1f9,152,-1g9,13r -1dp,16n,-1f9,152 -1eh,uc,-1d3,u2 -1dp,13h,1kp,13n -145,1hc,-1dp,16n -1d3,u2,-1bq,u2 -1bq,u2,-1ag,u9 -18j,14i,-14q,14i -15d,13s,-14r,14h -14r,14h,-15c,15b -qf,1ro,-145,1hc -10i,111,-s7,111 -st,107,-s7,110 -s7,110,-sn,11m -gj,26p,-qf,1ro -8t,2gh,-gj,26p -b,2rp,-8t,2gh -1i,1i,1i,1i 8h,36a,-b,2rp 1g,1i,80,1i 3t,1i,4n,1n 5s,1i,5s,27 51,1i,51,1s 4n,1n,5m,25 5m,25,6v,2q 71,1h,71,2r 6v,2q,7p,3e 7p,3e,95,4j 7u,1i,7v,3j 95,4j,ae,5p bk,39v,8h,36a ad,5o,l5,fm fe,3dr,bk,39v ji,3hg,fe,3dr kn,3i8,ji,3hg l5,fm,r1,kn nc,3je,kn,3i8 q5,3k6,nc,3je st,3ke,q5,3k6 r1,kn,u5,nd ue,3kf,st,3kf u5,nd,v7,o7 v7,o7,108,ot vo,3kf,ue,3kf 108,ot,11g,pk 119,3k6,vo,3kf 11g,pk,12j,q6 117,3k7,149,3iq 12j,q6,13l,qm 13l,qm,14t,r5 14t,r5,168,ri 16v,3gr,147,3ir 168,ri,17h,rr 1aa,3dq,16v,3gr 17h,rr,18v,s2 18v,s2,1as,s7 1as,s7,1dd,sa 1g3,367,1aa,3dq 1i7,sa,1d5,sb 1fi,sa,1h5,sh 1h5,sh,1j1,t0 1i5,sa,1jb,sa 1jb,sa,1kk,s6 1j1,t0,1lc,tl 1j2,sb,1j2,sr 1kk,s6,1lp,rv 1k1,sb,1k1,te 1km,13n,1lo,13k 1lp,rv,1mu,rk 1mj,ro,1mj,u5 1lk,s0,1lk,tn 1lc,tl,1nu,ul 1lo,13k,1n6,13c 1mu,rk,1nt,r4 1nt,r4,1or,qc 1nu,r5,1nu,ul 1nu,ul,1q7,vs 1n6,13c,1ol,130 1oq,qe,1oq,v3 1ol,130,1q6,12f 1q6,3b2,1pm,3a4 1q6,12f,1rn,11q 1qp,3br,1q6,3b2 1rh,3ch,1qp,3br 1rn,11q,1t5,10u 1ti,123,1sk,11a 1tj,3dh,1sd,3d3 1sd,3d3,1rh,3ch 1th,123,1un,13e 1ul,3dm,1tj,3dh 1un,13e,1vp,15d 1vp,15d,20g,181 21o,3dm,1ul,3dm 20g,181,20l,1b3 20l,1b3,20n,1ee 20n,1ee,211,1gi 211,1gi,21d,1i1 21d,1i1,21v,1j1 21v,1j1,23v,1lc 23n,3dm,21o,3dl 23v,1lc,265,1n4 27j,3de,23n,3dm 265,1n4,28a,1oh 2c7,3ci,27j,3de 28a,1oh,2au,1q0 2au,1q0,2dc,1r2 2ff,3bf,2c7,3ci 2dc,1r2,2f3,1rn 2f3,1rn,2ji,1ss 2ir,39p,2ff,3bf 2ji,1ss,2nh,1tj 2m9,37c,2ir,39p 2mt,ud,2qo,10i 2o6,35o,2m9,37c 2nk,p4,2um,sn 35t,2hg,2ng,1tj 2pn,24h,2or,235 2r9,321,2o6,35o 2r7,23h,2qe,22c 2qe,22c,2pj,22r 2pj,22r,2qa,247 2qa,247,2pn,24h 2rf,23v,2ps,24n 2ps,24n,2qd,25f 2qo,10i,2rd,10t 2rd,10t,2s6,119 2s6,119,2su,11k 2rs,24t,2qk,25l 2qk,25l,2qt,26b 2qt,26b,2sb,25j 2sb,25j,2rq,24t 2sd,25q,2rf,26r 2rf,26r,2si,26r 2si,26r,2rq,283 2rq,283,2th,27d 2u0,2ti,2r9,321 2su,11k,2tm,11r 2tm,11r,2u8,11t 2ur,29a,2t4,2a0 2uf,2ad,2t5,2a0 2ud,2bk,2tn,2ap 2um,sn,2vc,t0 2u8,11t,2ut,11s 2us,11s,2vh,11q 2uo,29b,2uf,2ad 2tp,2av,2vh,2ak 2vm,2be,2ud,2bk 301,2bg,2v7,2ca 2v7,2ca,307,2cb 2uq,2ru,2u0,2ti 2vc,t0,305,t1 305,t1,30o,sp 30o,sp,315,s7 2vh,11q,308,11j 308,11j,30t,119 2vh,2ak,2vm,2be 307,2cb,2vn,2d7 2vn,2d7,318,2d1 30h,2dv,322,2db 316,p3,31a,n4 31a,n4,33k,n7 315,rb,316,p3 315,s7,315,rb 31g,10r,323,106 323,106,32k,vb 30t,119,31g,10r 322,2db,316,2em 316,2em,32r,2ea 33m,m3,348,au 33j,nr,33m,m3 33g,p8,33j,nr 33d,r3,33g,p8 336,sr,33d,r3 32t,uh,336,sr 32k,vb,32t,uh 35u,2hh,378,2j9 36a,2u1,361,2ta 37b,2vh,36u,2v3 36u,2v3,36l,2um 36l,2um,36a,2u1 377,2j8,38f,2ki 38f,2ki,39u,2ll 38n,30n,388,30b 388,30b,37o,2vu 37o,2vu,37b,2vh 39u,2ll,3bm,2mm 39c,312,38n,30n 3am,31k,3a3,31d 3a3,31d,39c,312 3bl,2mm,3cq,2n6 3c2,31n,3am,31k 3cq,2n6,3eb,2nj 3df,31k,3c2,31n 3eb,2nj,3fl,2nn 3gg,30q,3et,31a 3et,31a,3df,31k 3fl,2nn,3h6,2nj 3h6,2nj,3i4,2nb 3ir,2vc,3hn,305 3hn,305,3gg,30q 3j1,2mp,3k0,2lh 3i4,2nb,3j0,2mp 3k0,2u6,3ir,2vc 3kp,2ju,3lc,2i7 3k0,2lh,3kp,2ju 3l8,2rp,3kk,2t7 3kk,2t7,3k0,2u6 3o2,2dc,3mh,2mr 3mh,2mq,3l8,2rp 3o2,2dc,3ov,25h 3p3,245,3pl,1u1 3ov,25h,3p3,245 #32a,sc

Obey the signs or die, also known as, Holy Sh*t

-fh,-4u,-gn,-cn -gn,-cn,-bu,k4 -e9,3n,-fh,-4u -d7,ba,-e9,3n -bu,k4,-ba,oe -9k,sk,-bi,mq -a9,sl,-bl,m1 -ba,oe,-an,sl -7v,sm,-b9,oj -8p,sm,-be,nk -5g,sn,-b2,q8 -6f,sm,-b4,pp -77,sm,-b7,p7 -3o,sm,-av,r3 -4m,sl,-b1,ql -9f,jr,-ae,f5 -ae,f5,-94,jq -aa,fp,-8o,jq -a7,g9,-88,jr -a4,gr,-7o,jr -a1,h9,-79,jq -9t,ho,-6n,jp -9q,i7,-61,jq -5a,jq,-9f,jr -9n,in,-59,jq -9l,j4,-4c,jp -9i,jh,-3n,jp -1p,sn,-ar,rr -2s,sl,-at,rd -an,sl,-v,sm -v,sm,-ap,s9 -1g,jq,-5a,jq -1r,-51,-3l,-65 -3l,-65,-2m,-4h -2m,-4h,-4g,-5a -4g,-5a,-37,-3m -34,-3p,-3g,-34 -3g,-34,-3p,-26 -3p,-26,-3u,-19 -3u,-19,-3u,-7 -3u,-7,-3s,10 -3s,10,-3m,1s -3m,1s,-3c,2l -3c,2l,-33,36 -u,-54,-1u,-6g -1u,-6g,-1r,-51 -u,-54,-1k,-53 -1k,-53,-21,-50 -21,-50,-2c,-4k -2c,-4k,-2q,-4a -2q,-4a,-34,-3p -17,-3l,-1u,-41 -1u,-41,-29,-3h -29,-3h,-2b,-2v -2b,-2v,-1s,-2j -1s,-2j,-1f,-2t -1o,-3g,-1o,-31 -1u,1r,-20,-3 -20,-3,-13,-g -1o,-7,-1o,3 -1j,1i,-1t,1m -1v,7,-3,-f -1b,1v,-1u,1r -1t,1m,-1q,1q -1q,1q,-1h,1m -1l,1r,18,1n -33,36,-2k,3j -2k,3j,-1u,3o -21,3m,-12,3p -1i,3o,-1d,47 -1f,5c,-1o,60 -3,-54,-m,-6g -m,-6g,-u,-54 2,-54,-b,-54 -b,-54,-u,-54 i,-6d,-3,-54 -1g,-2s,-1b,-3d -1b,-3d,-1p,-3g -p,-2u,-1f,-2l -1f,-2l,-16,-1o -1f,-2l,2s,-1f -13,-g,-a,-n -a,-n,7,-p -3,-f,1d,-f -1,-p,-1,-g -f,-l,-f,-d -u,-i,-u,-9 -1e,-a,-1f,2 -1i,1i,1i,1i d,22,-7,22 -7,22,-r,21 -r,21,-1b,1v -1h,1m,1b,1m -12,3p,-7,3q -7,3q,f,3p -1d,47,-1d,4i -1d,4i,-1f,5c 2e,jq,-1i,jq -1i,jq,2s,ji -10,jp,3g,j9 -d,jq,40,j1 -12,sm,7a,sm i,-4u,i,-6d 17,-4f,v,-4o v,-4o,h,-4v h,-4v,2,-54 14,-4m,21,-5u 21,-5u,i,-4u 19,-2k,17,-35 17,-35,1f,-3c 1f,-3c,1g,-3n 1g,-3n,1c,-45 1c,-45,17,-4f 1b,-3a,c,-3f c,-3f,1,-39 1o,-16,1e,-2c 1e,-2c,19,-2k 1,-39,7,-2r 7,-2r,19,-2m 15,-33,j,-36 j,-36,j,-30 j,-30,16,-2t 7,-p,s,-p s,-p,1h,-o 1d,-f,1d,-m t,-o,t,-f d,-q,d,-h 1f,-q,1h,-1b 1h,1i,bm,1h 1b,1m,1b,1h 1b,1u,u,20 u,20,d,22 1a,1u,18,1n f,3p,19,3n 19,3n,1r,3i r,3p,l,4a l,4a,k,5a k,5a,t,5r 1,jq,4k,in j,jp,5b,ic 13,jp,5s,i4 1h,-1b,1o,-16 2d,3c,2j,30 2j,30,2j,2m 2j,2m,2b,29 2b,29,1v,21 1v,21,1h,1t 3g,23,2t,2n 2t,2n,3e,3c 2u,2n,3k,2l 1r,3i,2d,3c 6b,hu,2e,jq 39,-25,39,-1a 39,-25,3k,-25 39,-1m,3i,-1n 4d,-28,42,-1b 4b,-26,4b,-1c 3c,-1a,3l,-1a 4e,26,4e,2t 4e,2t,53,2f 4e,2l,4e,37 1l,jq,6b,hs 4n,-29,4n,-1d 4n,-2a,51,-1u 51,-1u,4m,-1m 4m,-1m,51,-1d 5d,-1s,5k,-2a 5k,-2a,5q,-1r 5q,-1r,5e,-1i 5e,-1i,5f,-1b 5f,-14,5g,-v 54,22,51,2v 5a,2h,5a,2t 5a,2t,5i,2t 5i,2t,5i,2e 66,2i,5u,2g 5u,2g,5u,2u 5u,2u,67,2u 65,2h,64,3i 64,3i,5r,3i 6i,2k,6u,2k 6u,2k,6r,25 6r,25,6j,25 6j,25,6j,2t 6j,2t,6t,2r 7p,25,7p,36 7p,36,89,34 dv,eu,6a,ht 7a,sm,9e,sm 8a,25,7p,25 8l,23,8j,39 8k,2o,8s,2h 8s,2h,8t,3h 9a,2j,9a,31 9a,21,9a,28 9c,sl,9c,tc 9c,tc,ae,tc 9j,2s,9l,21 9l,21,a9,20 a9,20,a7,2t ae,tc,ae,u4 ae,u4,bk,u3 bm,1h,f8,1h bm,1g,ff,18 cb,1h,fp,u bk,u3,bk,uq bk,uq,co,ur cu,1h,g4,j gt,-4,dm,1g dm,1g,dd,1g dd,1g,ge,9 e0,eu,j7,cn co,ur,co,vg co,vg,dr,vg dr,vg,dr,107 dr,107,eu,107 f8,1h,hn,-v hm,-v,eq,1h eu,107,et,10u et,10u,g6,10u hd,-k,ea,1g h5,-c,h4,1e fm,1g,hm,-s g8,1f,hm,-r g6,10u,g6,11m g6,11m,h7,11l hn,-u,hn,1d gl,1f,hm,-p h3,1e,hn,-n f7,1g,pj,1f hb,1c,hn,-o if,in,j5,cp ms,j2,if,in h7,11l,h7,12d h7,12d,ig,12d ig,12d,ig,138 ig,138,jp,138 jp,138,jp,13v jp,13v,l0,140 l0,140,l0,14i l0,14i,lu,14i 10l,jj,ms,j2 lu,14i,lv,158 lv,158,mu,156 mu,156,mu,160 mu,160,o3,15u o3,15u,o3,16l o3,16l,pb,16l pj,1f,15l,1d pb,16l,pa,17c pa,17c,qg,17c qg,17c,qg,183 qg,183,rj,182 rj,182,rj,18q rj,18q,sp,18r sp,18r,sp,19m sp,19m,u1,19m u1,19m,u1,1ad u1,1ad,v8,1ad v8,1ad,v7,1b4 v7,1b4,10c,1b6 1ad,k2,10m,jj 10c,1b6,10c,1bq 10c,1bq,11e,1bq 11d,1bq,11f,1cd 11f,1cd,12l,1cd 155,-1j,12v,-3h 130,-3h,12j,-3h 12j,-3h,12j,1a 12l,1cd,12n,1d5 12n,1d5,13v,1d5 154,-1l,1ad,2k 13v,1d5,140,1dr 140,1dr,157,1dr 157,1dr,158,1eh 158,1eh,16e,1ei 15i,1c,18t,1f 1ag,k2,16n,fv 16n,fv,1av,k2 170,ga,1be,k2 19o,1gl,16d,1eh 17c,gm,1bt,k2 17o,h5,1cd,k2 18a,hn,1ct,k2 18p,i6,1dd,k1 193,ii,1e2,k2 19g,iv,1ej,k1 19p,ja,1fd,k1 1a5,jm,1g9,k1 1da,1j3,19q,1gl 19g,1gh,1a2,1gr 1ac,2j,1ht,8a 1d9,1j3,1p2,1r7 1g6,k2,1ag,k2 1no,k1,1g5,k1 1hs,8a,1lq,b8 1kc,a5,1pe,do 1kn,ad,1ps,dn 1la,as,1qe,do 1lp,b7,1p6,dq 1lm,b3,1qp,dm 1m0,bd,1rc,dl 1mf,bo,1s3,dl 1mt,c3,1sq,dk 1nb,cf,1to,dk 1nt,cr,1ug,dk 1th,jp,1nm,k1 1v9,1v7,1nv,1qf 1p0,1r6,1v0,1v7 20e,1v6,1ot,1r5 1vt,1v7,1ob,1qo 212,1v6,1pk,1rj 238,1v8,1qu,1sf 22g,1v8,1qc,1s4 21q,1v7,1pv,1rr 1p6,dq,1st,dl 241,dl,1ss,dl 1ob,d6,1ve,dl 23o,1v6,1rh,1sr 24u,1v6,1ss,1tq 24j,1v7,1sc,1te 249,1v7,1ru,1t5 25a,j8,1th,jp 265,1v7,1tr,1ue 25i,1v6,1te,1u4 26g,1v7,1u8,1um 1v0,1v7,271,1v7 271,1v7,1uj,1uu 21k,jh,25a,j8 241,dm,26o,dm 257,j7,2ad,j7 26n,dm,2g3,dm 26n,dl,2g2,dc 278,dm,2g7,d1 276,rp,277,j8 2ej,rp,276,rp 270,1v7,2eb,1v7 283,dm,2gb,ck 28o,dm,2gh,c7 2jb,1uh,29b,1v7 2iu,1us,28g,1v7 29e,dm,2gl,bp 2a4,dm,2gr,bb 2an,dn,2h2,as 2aa,j7,2e8,j7 2jo,1u6,2ab,1v7 2k4,1tr,2bo,1v6 2be,dm,2h9,ab 2bv,dm,2hi,9p 2cg,dl,2hm,98 2ct,dm,2hv,8k 2kk,1td,2d7,1v7 2dd,dl,2i6,84 2dv,dm,2ic,7l 2ec,dl,2ik,6v 2mr,rp,2ej,rp 2eb,1v7,2il,1v7 2l4,1su,2f6,1v4 2eq,dl,2iq,6d 2g0,dl,2ia,7t 2f6,dk,2j0,5r 2fi,dl,2j4,5j 2kq,1t7,2e7,1v6 2lj,1si,2gv,1v6 2ic,7l,2ia,7v 2ia,7v,2j4,5i 2lb,1sp,2fm,1v6 2ij,1v6,2lj,1si 2j3,5h,2st,5h 2le,er,2k4,er 2ld,es,2tm,es 2ot,11m,2ls,ou 2ls,ou,2pc,11l 2o4,ji,2n6,j9 2n8,ja,2m2,is 2m1,pd,2ps,11m 2ma,q6,2qa,11l 2mh,qp,2qq,11j 2mm,rb,2re,11k 2ms,rv,2s3,11l 2n4,sj,2sm,11j 2ns,g3,2s0,g3 2p8,jm,2om,jl 2om,jl,2o4,ji 2ns,us,308,11l 2o4,vf,317,11l 2o9,vu,325,11l 2of,10f,32s,11l 33b,11m,2ot,11m 2ok,10s,33k,11l 2op,11b,34i,11l 2sf,jm,2p8,jm 2nb,ta,2tb,11i 2ni,ts,2uc,11l 2nm,ud,2v8,11l 2q6,1rf,2q6,1sl 2q5,1s1,2qn,1s1 2sg,9b,2rm,99 2rm,99,2rg,ae 2rg,ae,2se,ae 2s9,be,2qo,bi 2s0,g3,2r9,fb 2ru,g3,2re,gp 2qo,1r9,2qo,1sn 2r5,1re,2r3,1sn 2r3,1sn,2rp,1sn 2rp,1sn,2rs,1rh 2rs,1rh,2r6,1re 2st,5h,386,5h 2t9,98,2sq,b5 2se,ae,2s9,be 2sq,b5,2tj,b6 2tm,es,31j,es 33e,jm,2sf,jm 2sb,1re,2sa,1sn 2sa,1sn,2tc,1sn 2uc,9d,2u5,b6 2v1,b2,2v2,9h 2v2,9h,2uf,9g 2u5,b6,2v1,b2 2um,1rk,2ts,1sp 2tp,1rd,2u9,1s5 2vp,9l,2vk,b3 2vk,b3,309,a9 309,a9,30d,b4 30d,b4,30t,9j 31q,1rm,30k,1rk 30k,1rk,30k,1sf 30k,1sc,31p,1sf 31p,1tb,30k,1t8 31j,es,34f,es 31p,1sf,31p,1tb 32f,1ri,32b,1tc 32e,1sf,337,1sf 33d,jl,34o,jl 36d,11l,33c,11l 33g,1rk,33a,1tc 33s,1rq,34v,1ss 33r,1sq,352,1rn 33p,1sa,355,1sb 34f,et,37r,et 38c,dq,354,et 385,e6,34p,es 381,ef,34f,es 34o,jl,362,jh 34g,1ri,34e,1sv 38q,cr,36n,es 38l,d6,36a,er 38f,dh,35o,er 362,jh,36u,j9 36u,j9,37k,j1 36c,11k,3b8,11k 36e,1rr,36b,1ts 35s,1rs,375,1rs 3hl,3e,38a,-2a 38a,-29,38a,-17 38a,-17,3c2,14 386,5h,3a5,5h 37r,et,396,c4 396,c4,37i,es 38u,cj,374,es 37k,j1,385,im 385,im,38o,i7 38f,1ro,38f,1sr 38e,1tc,38e,1tp 3a3,5g,3cf,a 3dh,5j,39v,g6 399,hk,39k,gv 39k,gv,3a0,g3 38o,i7,399,hk 396,1rk,396,1sn 396,1tb,399,1tp 3b8,11k,3ci,11h 3ci,11h,3e0,11c 3dh,5i,3et,1r 3ej,2k,3hv,4u 3e0,11c,3fj,111 3fi,111,3gs,10k 3hl,3e,3s4,cb 3iu,7f,3h9,60 3i0,4q,3ij,49 3gs,10k,3im,vp 3k4,5t,3j4,51 3j4,51,3ij,5j 3ij,5j,3jn,6c 3jn,6c,3iu,7f 3ko,6j,3ja,7v 3ja,7v,3ju,8m 3sb,t6,3ig,vs 3lm,7n,3ke,8r 3ke,8r,3l1,9i 3l1,9i,3md,8b 3md,8b,3li,7g 3mn,8n,3ls,a1 3ls,a1,3nb,9q 3nb,9q,3n1,an 3n1,an,3on,a3 3pl,b2,3oq,c3 3pm,b3,3q5,bj 3q5,bj,3p9,ck 3p9,ck,3ok,bs 3qd,br,3pj,d0 3qe,bp,3qe,ch 3qe,ch,3pt,cg 3pt,cg,3pt,da 3rs,ct,3qp,e5 3qp,e5,3rt,e1 3s4,cb,42d,i0 3rt,e1,3rt,cs 3ss,e1,3s5,ev 3sj,dn,3t7,eb 3rp,em,3sg,fb 474,qa,3sb,t6 3tl,ej,3t1,fn 3td,f4,3tt,fr 3tm,em,3ua,fg 3t1,fn,3tt,go 3t6,1qv,3vi,1ri 3vi,1ri,458,1t0 42c,i1,471,m0 42c,i1,47g,m0 42k,ia,483,m0 43h,j1,48k,lv 440,je,496,lu 44f,jr,49r,lv 450,ka,4ah,m0 45f,kn,4bb,m0 457,1t0,461,1t6 461,1t6,476,1te 471,m0,4e9,m1 46q,lr,4da,m1 4e8,o6,474,qa 4cf,1na,470,1na 470,1nb,470,1q5 49n,1n9,471,1nl 490,1n9,470,1nu 48a,1n9,46v,1od 47t,1na,470,1or 47j,1n9,471,1pd 477,1na,471,1q3 476,1te,48a,1tj 45u,l3,4c2,lv 46b,lf,4cp,m0 48q,1n9,490,1n9 48a,1tj,49b,1tj 49b,1tj,4cf,1tj 4ce,1sn,494,1ti 4ce,1t2,48g,1ti 4ce,1ta,488,1ti 4ce,1ou,4b0,1na 4ce,1of,4aj,1na 4cd,1o1,4a5,1na 4ce,1nm,49i,1na 4ce,1rl,4as,1th 4ce,1rv,4ab,1th 4ce,1sb,49p,1ti 4cf,1qh,4cf,1na 4ce,1qh,4c4,1nb 4ce,1ps,4bn,1n9 4cf,1pe,4bb,1n9 4cf,1tj,4cf,1qh 4ce,1qh,4c3,1th 4ce,1qv,4bn,1th 4cf,1rb,4b9,1ti 4e8,o6,4jn,mi 4jn,mi,4ko,m2 4ko,m2,4ld,lh 4ld,lh,4lq,kt 4lq,kt,4m9,k3 4ng,hf,4nt,ff 4mo,j4,4ng,hf 4m9,k3,4mo,j4 4oj,4v,4oh,1o 4og,ad,4oj,4v 4nt,ff,4og,ad #-d1,aa -a0,f5 -8j,qr 20,ir hh,-1f 16v,f6 19j,10 1fg,1k0 1vb,1td 245,io 2h0,c1 2iu,47 2kp,1sd 2mn,id 2m8,o3 38l,bi 3cq,5i 47o,kl 4ba,1s7 4lc,kn


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Update...

-jk,-5b,-152,-5b -103,-69,-13v,-5c -107,-5u,-14f,-5c -10a,-5j,-151,-5b -vn,-7e,-12g,-5b -vr,-71,-12t,-5c -vv,-6l,-13f,-5c -va,-8p,-11c,-5b -ve,-8a,-11o,-5c -vi,-7s,-124,-5b -v7,-94,-111,-5c -v1,-9k,-10c,-5b -v2,-9j,-10m,-5c -v1,-9j,-u8,-9j -u8,-9j,-u8,-5c -mm,-5c,-o7,-9j -o7,-9j,-ot,-9j -ot,-9j,-ot,-5g -o8,-9k,-mc,-5c -o2,-92,-lv,-5b -nq,-8c,-li,-5a -nj,-7p,-l8,-5c -ot,-5c,-ot,-5k -ml,-5c,-ou,-5c -nd,-7a,-kr,-5c -n7,-6p,-kd,-5c -n1,-69,-k2,-5b 1u,-5c,-mm,-5b -mr,-5q,-jk,-5b -1o,-5d,-1o,1j -1l,-5d,-1l,1j -1j,-2u,1v,-2u -1g,-2u,-1l,-2u -1o,1j,-1h,1j -a,-4l,-1c,-4l -1c,-4l,-1c,-3c -1c,-3c,-8,-3c -8,-3c,-8,-40 -8,-40,-s,-40 -1i,1i,1i,1i 17,-4n,17,-3b 2,-4m,18,-4m 18,-3b,2,-3b 2,-3b,2,-4m 1h,-3f,1m,-3f 1h,-39,1h,-3f 1e,1i,7k,1i 1v,-2u,1v,-5c 1j,-4m,1j,-3j 1m,-3f,1m,-39 1m,-39,1h,-39 5c,1h,8c,1c 5o,1i,8g,16 68,1h,8k,v 6r,1j,90,e 77,1h,94,7 7i,1h,99,-1 7k,1i,8a,1i 8a,1i,9l,-i 7v,1h,9l,-i ap,-h,d9,1g ao,-i,dm,1l 9l,-i,ao,-i b2,-a,e8,1u bk,5,en,25 c2,h,eu,29 ck,v,f5,2d d0,19,fe,2h 1uj,q3,d6,1e gp,-1p,gp,-g h5,-1q,h5,-e go,-1q,h6,-1q fm,-23,hl,-23 fm,-23,fm,b fn,-23,i6,9 fl,-20,i1,a fs,-23,i6,3 go,-h,ge,-h ge,-h,h1,4 h1,4,hh,-i fm,9,ht,-1p fm,b,i7,b fm,4,hq,-1s fq,a,i0,-1m hc,-2c,kr,1g k3,-2c,hc,-2c lg,1j,i8,-1t kn,-1u,i6,-1u i7,b,i7,-1f m9,-2c,jv,-2c ms,-1u,lf,-1u lf,-1u,l8,-1u lh,-1u,kk,-1u ks,1i,kp,1e lr,1i,p2,1i lr,1i,ks,1i mp,-1s,mp,1h mc,-1s,mc,1h mo,-1u,11d,-1u su,-2c,m4,-2c 16c,1i,ou,1i pk,-1s,pk,1i q0,-1t,q0,1h sg,-2c,11v,-2c u7,1h,u7,-1t tr,1g,tr,-1u 11v,-2c,11v,1g 11d,-1t,11d,1g 11c,-1u,11u,-2b 172,-q,16e,-q 16e,-q,16e,1h 1fe,1i,163,1i 19t,1i,173,-r 173,-r,1a5,1f 17d,-h,1ah,1g 17p,-9,1au,1g 180,0,1bh,1g 18d,b,1c5,1h 18q,m,1cl,1g 195,v,1d7,1h 19g,17,1dk,1h 19s,1a,1co,1i 1f7,1i,1r7,1i 1sj,i,1o0,1j 1sa,13,1n4,1h 1tb,-s,1pn,1h 1t2,-d,1p6,1i 1sp,5,1oh,1i 1p2,n8,1v0,q3 1pp,nl,1vg,q3 1ts,-20,1r5,1h 1tp,-1n,1qm,1h 1ti,-1a,1q6,1h 1qk,o2,202,q2 1r9,oe,20o,q2 1s2,1h,1u7,-2g 1u7,-2g,1rj,1i 1s4,os,21f,q3 1st,p9,224,q3 1u6,-2g,1vg,-38 2ic,1i,1r4,1i 1tj,pl,22s,q3 1ve,-38,20j,-38 2bj,q4,200,q4 1ui,q4,206,q4 20j,-38,20j,1h 1u5,pt,23i,q4 2cj,ou,267,q4 2cb,pb,25s,q4 2c3,po,25h,q4 2di,nc,27r,q4 2d8,nr,27e,q3 2d2,o5,276,q3 2cr,oi,26m,q4 2ec,m0,296,q3 2e4,me,28o,q4 2dq,mt,28a,q4 2em,lg,29i,q5 2ff,k7,2ai,q3 2f3,kr,2a3,q4 2g0,j9,2be,q4 2fp,jm,2b0,q3 2op,q4,2bj,q4 2g1,j9,2bt,q3 2ep,-2g,2du,-39 2du,-39,2e5,-32 2du,-39,2d4,-39 2d4,-39,2d4,1h 2eo,-2h,2ie,1h 2eo,-2g,2j0,1h 2f1,-27,2jf,1g 2f9,-1u,2jv,1h 2fh,-1k,2kc,1h 2g0,-15,2kr,1h 2gb,-p,2l4,1h 2gl,-d,2lk,1f 2gu,-1,2m8,1j 2g1,j9,2hf,j9 2oi,1i,2ic,1i 2hf,j9,2hf,q3 2hb,c,2mi,1h 2hp,p,2mv,1i 2i4,15,2ng,1i 2n4,-7m,305,-7m 2n8,-2l,2n8,-7n 305,-2l,2n8,-2l 2nn,-71,2op,-71 2op,-71,2op,-4n 2ou,-72,2ou,-4o 2ou,-71,2pn,-70 2nn,-72,2nn,-4n 2op,-4n,2nm,-4n 2pn,-66,2ov,-66 2oj,-3j,2tt,-3j 2oi,-3k,2oi,-35 2oi,-35,2tt,-35 2oe,1i,32n,1i 355,q4,2op,q4 2pn,-70,2pn,-66 2pq,-71,2qu,-71 2qb,-4q,2qb,-70 2ra,-70,2ra,-4o 2rn,-71,2rn,-4o 2sm,-71,2rl,-71 2rn,-4o,2sm,-4o 2sm,-4o,2sm,-71 2t3,-71,2t3,-4q 2t2,-71,2tr,-4q 32u,k,2tc,1i 32q,11,2t1,1i 2tr,-4q,2tr,-71 2uo,-73,2u1,-73 2u1,-73,2u1,-64 2u1,-64,2ur,-64 2ur,-64,2ur,-4q 2ur,-4q,2u2,-4q 2tt,-35,2tt,-2q 2tt,-2q,2ul,-3d 2ts,-3k,2ts,-3u 2ts,-3u,2uj,-3f 339,-12,2v5,1i 335,-h,2um,1h 333,-6,2u6,1i 331,5,2tp,1i 305,-7m,305,-2l 33i,-2d,30l,1i 33e,-1t,305,1h 33c,-1h,2vj,1i 33p,-3h,31n,1h 33n,-30,316,1h 33t,-3v,329,1i 32n,1i,33t,-3v 35j,-3v,33t,-3v 33t,-40,35q,-44 32n,1h,35k,1h 34a,-40,367,-4a 34m,-3v,36n,-4h 354,-3v,379,-4o 3iq,q4,355,q4 35k,1h,35k,-3v 35j,-3v,3b0,-6f 35k,-3i,3at,-60 36p,-41,35k,-1t 35k,-2k,368,-3r 35k,1h,48r,1h 387,-4n,3ar,2 38h,-4s,3ar,-n 3aj,-cg,39d,-cg 39d,-cg,39d,-c2 3b3,-c2,39d,-c2 3e5,-cg,3af,-cg 3as,-c2,3m1,-c2 3au,-6f,3mb,-6f 3as,-60,3o5,-60 3b8,-5v,3b8,1i 3as,-60,3as,1f 3c4,l5,3de,l5 3c3,l4,3c3,q3 3e1,-cg,3m3,-cg 3de,l5,3h7,q4 3dd,l5,3hm,q4 3dm,lg,3i5,q4 3dv,lr,3in,q4 3e7,m9,3j3,q4 3em,mr,3jg,q3 3nt,-j9,3f6,-j9 3f6,-j9,3f6,-fv 3fp,-i7,3fp,-gb 3fp,-i7,3gn,-i7 3gn,-hh,3fq,-hh 3fq,-hh,3g8,-hh 3g8,-hh,3gt,-gc 3f6,-fv,3nu,-fv 3f3,nb,3ju,q4 3ff,nr,3kc,q3 3gn,-i7,3gn,-hh 3h1,-i9,3h1,-gc 3hu,-gc,3hu,-i9 3hu,-i9,3h1,-i9 3h1,-gc,3hu,-gc 3hm,-60,3hm,1g 3hl,-52,3gs,-5v 3hl,-5m,3ha,-60 3fq,ob,3ku,q4 3i3,-ia,3i3,-gg 3j9,-id,3j9,-ge 3j9,-ge,3kj,-ge 3i3,-gm,3i3,-gd 3i3,-gd,3j1,-gd 3i9,-5v,3i9,1g 3i9,-51,3j5,-60 3ia,-5m,3ij,-60 3v2,q4,3iq,q4 3g7,os,3le,q2 3gj,pb,3mb,q2 3gt,pp,3nc,q4 3lk,-il,3lk,-gi 3m3,-im,3nh,-im 3ls,-cg,3ns,-cg 3lt,-c2,3ns,-c2 3mb,-6f,3nu,-6f 3li,-6f,3o1,-6n 3m9,-6g,3o7,-70 3ml,-6g,3oe,-76 3nt,-g0,3nt,-j9 3ms,-il,3ms,-gh 3ns,-ch,3ns,-c3 3nt,-6g,3pj,-8n 3o3,-61,3ps,-8g 3n0,-6g,3ok,-7d 3nb,-6f,3oo,-7k 3ns,-6g,3o2,-62 3o4,-61,3o4,1h 3nm,-61,3nm,1g 3o3,-61,3rf,-6l 3o5,q3,3va,ps 3nl,-6g,3ov,-7s 3pj,-8n,3ps,-93 3pr,-8g,3ps,-93 3oe,-6g,3r6,-6v 3pf,q3,3vi,pk 3pm,q3,3vr,pe 3ps,-8h,3rg,-6l 3ps,-94,3rp,-70 3pt,-94,3s1,-71 3q4,-8r,3sa,-72 3qb,-8j,3sl,-71 3qk,-89,3sv,-71 3qs,-7v,3td,-71 3r7,-7k,3tq,-71 3qd,q4,408,p4 3r6,q4,40i,oq 3sd,-6l,3sd,-4k 3rf,-6l,3rf,1g 3rv,-6l,3rv,1h 3sd,-4k,41s,-4k 3sd,-4k,3s0,-4k 3s1,q3,40v,og 3sn,q4,41g,o2 3rg,-6l,445,-6l 3rp,-70,445,-70 3rf,-7c,3ub,-71 3uh,-6a,3uh,-51 3u8,-68,3t0,-68 3t0,-68,3t0,-5k 3t0,-5k,3u7,-5k 3u7,-5k,3u7,-51 3u7,-51,3t3,-51 3uh,-51,3va,-51 3vd,-6b,3vd,-50 407,-6b,3vc,-6b 3vd,-50,407,-50 3tg,q4,41v,nm 3u8,q4,42g,n8 45v,kb,3v2,q4 407,-50,407,-6b 40b,-6c,40k,-52 412,-52,419,-6f 40k,-52,40q,-5q 40q,-5q,412,-52 41s,-4k,41s,-6m 429,-6k,429,1g 42m,-6l,42m,1f 42m,-4m,43v,-5v 42n,-56,43q,-66 41s,-4k,428,-4k 445,-70,445,-6l 43g,-71,43g,-6m 444,-6m,49b,1k 43h,-6m,48i,1e 49p,1h,45v,-3n 4co,ek,45v,kb 4cc,1h,479,-1j 4be,1g,46v,-25 4ad,1f,46g,-2t 4dd,1h,47k,-13 4fi,1f,48a,-1 4ej,1h,47v,-h 4h5,1g,48u,10 4gc,1g,48j,f 48h,1e,4it,1f 4dc,3s,4cg,1e 4er,4a,4do,4a 4do,4a,4do,5r 4dg,3t,4ij,3t 4dd,61,4dd,3s 4do,53,4el,53 4dc,5v,4ij,5v 4h4,aq,4ck,eo 4en,-6q,4j1,-6q 4er,-6q,4ei,-6q 4ei,-6q,4ei,-2e 4fg,-3d,4fg,-5p 4fg,-5p,4fs,-6a 4fg,-3e,4fg,-38 4fg,-38,4fs,-38 4j1,-2d,4eh,-2d 4fg,1n,4gk,1n 4g0,3j,4f0,2u 4f0,2u,4fg,2u 4fg,2u,4fg,1n 4fe,49,4eu,5r 4fd,49,4g1,5o 4f5,55,4fo,55 4fs,-6a,4hl,-6a 4fs,-38,4fs,-5o 4fs,-5o,4g0,-60 4g0,-60,4hc,-60 4hf,-3c,4h3,-3c 4hm,-2k,4h3,-3c 4h2,1g,4ji,1g 4js,17,4h3,1g 4gk,1n,4gk,2s 4gk,2s,4h4,2s 4h4,2s,4g0,3j 4gp,49,4g0,49 4g0,49,4g0,51 4h2,47,4i8,47 4g0,51,4gr,51 4gr,51,4gr,5r 4gr,5r,4g4,5q 4qu,29,4h4,aq 4hl,-6a,4ht,-5t 4ht,-5t,4ht,-3b 4hc,-60,4hf,-5r 4hf,-5r,4hf,-3c 4ht,-3d,4i8,-3d 4i8,-3d,4hm,-2k 4lg,-1,4iq,1f 4l4,9,4if,1g 4ko,i,4i3,1g 4kd,q,4hp,1g 4k5,11,4he,1f 4ij,5v,4ij,3t 4ho,47,4ho,5q 4ij,3t,4jj,1g 4ic,45,4ic,5f 4i6,5h,4if,5h 4if,5h,4if,5p 4if,5p,4i6,5p 4i6,5p,4i5,5i 4j1,-6q,4j1,-2d 4j1,-2f,4je,-6d 4j0,-38,4jp,-6c 4j0,-41,4k4,-6d 4j1,-4j,4kb,-6c 4j1,-64,4lc,-6d 4qt,-6b,4j2,-6b 4j1,-57,4kl,-6c 4j0,-5m,4l3,-6c 4ji,1g,4lu,-b 4lt,-a,4jc,1f 4lm,-5,4j4,1f 4p6,-6c,4qt,-66 4ph,-6b,4qu,-5t 4ps,-6c,4qt,-5l 4q9,-6b,4qs,-5f 4qi,-6b,4qt,-57 4qu,m,4q9,2q 4qu,9,4qf,2l 4qu,14,4q1,32 4qu,1g,4pr,38 4qu,1s,4pk,3e 4qu,-4i,4qu,-6c 4qm,-6b,4qu,-4r 4qu,-2i,4qu,-4i 4qu,-2k,4qu,-2 4qu,-2,4qu,2b 4qt,-2,4qn,2e 4qs,1,4qu,-g #


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

nice, I like it


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

A pretty easy dirt jump track with super flow. It is also an endless loop.

-9p,2u,-9g,13 -9g,14,-8p,-i -9a,52,-9p,2u -8p,-i,-7u,-1i -8c,6j,-9a,52 -6q,80,-8c,6j g3,kl,-6q,80 -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,43,1c 43,1c,63,10 63,10,81,4 81,4,9b,-16 9b,-16,ab,-32 ab,-32,ak,-3v ak,-3v,at,-44 at,-44,b5,-45 b5,-45,bc,-3s bc,-3s,bt,-3s bt,-3s,c4,-43 c4,-43,cd,-46 cd,-46,cl,-46 ck,-46,d1,-3v d1,-3v,el,-q el,-q,fd,9 fd,9,gg,13 gg,13,hp,1h ho,l8,g2,kl hp,1h,jf,1l j9,ld,ho,l8 jf,1l,lj,1d ki,l8,j9,ld lh,1d,n7,p lq,kq,ki,l8 nv,ja,lo,kq n7,p,oh,-5 oh,-5,pj,-1h p5,jb,oo,jc oo,jc,oo,j0 oo,j0,od,j0 nu,ja,od,iv q9,-31,qh,-3q pj,-1h,q9,-31 qa,li,pt,j2 pt,j2,pd,j0 pd,j0,p5,jd qv,na,qa,li qv,-59,re,-5a re,-5a,rm,-50 rm,-50,s6,-4v qi,-3q,qv,-5a sa,p6,qv,na s6,-4v,s9,-59 s9,-59,sk,-5c sk,-5c,su,-5c su,-5c,t7,-56 t7,-56,ue,-1t u1,qk,sa,p6 ue,-1t,v1,-n v1,-n,10b,i vl,rb,u1,qk 10b,i,11r,1c 10s,rj,vl,rb 11r,1c,136,1p 132,ri,10s,rj 136,1p,14g,1s 14f,rb,132,ri 14g,1s,15r,1j 16a,qi,14f,rb 15r,1j,17a,p 17f,pj,16a,qi 179,p,189,-5 189,-5,193,-1g 1a1,k8,18f,o3 18f,o3,17f,pj 193,-1g,19o,-3q 19o,-3q,1a3,-43 1a3,-43,1ad,-43 1aa,k3,1a1,k8 1ad,-43,1aj,-3n 1aj,-3n,1b3,-3l 1b3,-3l,1bc,-3v 1bc,-3v,1bo,-42 1bo,-42,1c0,-3p 1bq,k5,1bd,k5 1bd,k5,1bc,kf 1an,kc,1an,k4 1an,k4,1aa,k3 1bb,kc,1an,kc 1c0,-3p,1dp,7 1c3,kf,1bq,k5 1d5,nn,1cd,ln 1cd,ln,1c3,kf 1eg,pb,1d5,nn 1dp,7,1f1,1v 1gd,qi,1eg,pb 1f0,1u,1gi,33 1id,r7,1gd,qi 1gi,33,1if,3i 1if,3i,1kb,3m 1km,ri,1id,r7 1kb,3m,1li,3i 1nb,ri,1km,ri 1li,3i,1mq,35 1mq,35,1o3,28 1o3,28,1p1,12 1qe,qt,1nb,ri 1p1,12,1ps,-10 1q9,-2j,1qi,-2j 1qi,-2j,1qp,-2u 1qp,-2u,1r4,-2u 1r4,-2u,1rb,-2n 1rb,-2n,1sm,g 1ps,-10,1q6,-2o 1sq,pq,1qe,qt 1sm,g,1tn,2a 1up,o1,1sq,pq 1tn,2a,1v2,3q 1v2,3q,205,4b 20f,la,1up,o1 205,4b,21s,4o 22n,fh,20g,lb 21s,4o,23m,4q 232,fk,22n,fh 236,fq,231,fi 23k,fr,236,fq 23m,4q,250,4f 23t,hb,23k,fr 24h,jc,23u,hc 25k,ko,24h,jc 250,4f,27c,3g 27a,lp,25k,ko 27c,3g,291,21 28p,m7,27a,lp 291,21,2a3,9 2b5,ma,28p,m7 2a3,9,2au,-2c 2au,-2c,2b7,-2m 2b7,-2m,2bj,-2m 2bj,-2m,2bo,-27 2bo,-27,2c3,-26 2c3,-26,2cg,-2n 2cg,-2n,2cr,-2n 2d7,m2,2b5,ma 2cr,-2n,2d4,-2d 2d3,-2e,2e7,m 2gd,l0,2d7,m2 2e7,m,2f3,26 2f3,26,2gg,3h 2gg,3h,2i0,48 2ms,h2,2gd,l0 2i0,48,2k6,4n 2k6,4n,2mf,4k 2mf,4k,2ob,4a 2pl,eq,2mr,h1 2ob,4a,2pq,3m 2pq,3m,2r3,2l 2rv,bt,2pl,eq 2r3,2l,2sd,p 2tt,8c,2rv,bt 2t3,-1d,2ti,-1s 2ti,-1s,2ts,-1r 2sd,p,2t3,-1d 2ts,-1r,2u2,-1e 2ur,-1e,2ut,-1q 2ut,-1q,2v4,-1u 2v4,-1u,2vi,-1u 2u2,-1e,2ur,-1e 2vd,8f,2ul,8f 2ul,8f,2uj,87 2uj,87,2u7,87 2u7,87,2tt,8c 2vj,-1t,30s,1f 30s,1f,31j,2o 30q,9o,30e,8g 30e,8g,303,88 303,88,2vm,88 2vm,88,2vd,8f 31h,bh,30q,9o 31j,2o,32m,40 32g,d0,31h,bh 32m,40,34q,54 35b,ed,33j,dt 33k,dt,32g,d0 34q,54,36q,5h 373,el,35b,ed 36q,5h,39f,5j 3as,en,373,el 39f,5j,3b8,5b 3b8,5b,3d0,4j 3e4,e5,3as,en 3d0,4j,3eu,37 3eu,37,3g1,1e 3gr,cs,3e4,e5 3g1,1e,3gg,15 3gg,15,3h2,15 3h2,15,3he,1l 3he,1l,3hf,3a 3jm,am,3gr,cs 3na,5c,3jm,an 3qo,-5m,3na,5c #


----------



## bgmtbiker (Mar 27, 2006)

*short but fun*

-6s,-16,-8h,5n -3s,63,-7r,2m -2d,66,-89,4i -32,64,-87,45 -3b,62,-82,3n -3l,61,-7v,37 -85,5t,-6s,-17 -1u,68,-8i,5q -1v,66,-8g,5k -2b,64,-8f,5c -2f,65,-8c,4u -74,5u,-73,-g -7n,5t,-6s,-14 -51,62,-7h,1c -5m,60,-7d,o -6c,5u,-78,5 -4g,61,-7k,1v -1q,65,-58,61 -35,63,5f,65 -1p,-1m,5d,-19 -1p,1d,-1r,-18 -1r,-18,5d,-18 -1o,1e,1e,1d 1h,2c,s,2c 1g,2c,1n,27 19,61,1d,4j 1d,4j,1f,60 n,63,11,4r 11,4r,14,63 14,63,17,4n 17,4n,19,61 1f,60,1j,4i 1j,4i,1m,61 1m,61,1o,4e 1o,4e,1s,62 1s,62,1v,4a 1v,4a,25,5v 25,5v,29,4b 29,4b,2e,5p 3r,1o,3r,28 3r,28,3b,28 2k,5q,3i,45 3i,45,4f,5k 4f,5k,4n,3v 5f,65,5e,-17 5d,-19,79,1r 5e,-17,5h,-13 5f,-e,7n,1q 5h,m,8s,21 5f,1d,9s,25 5e,1s,79,1s 5e,1t,ao,25 4n,3v,59,5t 6d,eh,67,er 67,er,64,fa 64,fa,64,fr 64,fr,68,gd 68,gd,6g,gn fa,eo,7m,eu 8q,e9,70,e9 70,e9,6d,eh 6g,gn,78,gv 78,gv,80,h5 fq,e7,8o,f3 80,h5,8p,h7 8p,h7,ch,ht ae,26,cp,25 9q,24,cr,1s ae,25,cu,1j id,cp,ah,ff gs,dn,ag,f3 b4,25,d1,19 bg,24,d5,v bq,24,d7,l c4,24,dc,b ce,23,de,0 cp,25,df,-1 ip,bt,d8,eq ch,ht,fp,ih ij,b7,f4,e5 ij,9r,fi,e0 ih,at,fb,dp if,6m,h1,cv ig,94,g7,dn fm,ih,hp,iq id,-3n,i1,-8s i9,-5g,ik,c7 ii,7j,hs,co ig,73,hh,d3 hp,iq,ip,iq ip,iq,jk,ii jk,ii,k5,i8 k5,i8,kj,hr kj,hr,kr,hi o2,if,q1,jq o2,if,on,np ov,j2,r4,ki on,np,vd,na om,jb,103,no q0,js,vr,nc pk,jj,ul,mt sd,ll,v1,mq sa,le,10k,nc t2,lv,11i,nf ug,n1,vu,n3 u0,md,129,ne v3,mp,13l,n8 qf,lo,10k,na qv,m1,11p,ng ue,mq,132,nl rm,mf,13c,nh 10u,n3,12d,n4 vn,n4,14b,n5 13i,n4,159,n5 162,n5,17i,n6 18k,n7,1aa,n7 1ap,n9,1dd,nb 1f7,ni,1ir,nk 1mj,oc,1qi,od 1mr,od,1lq,ob 1um,po,248,ps 2ai,mu,27m,k1 2ab,mv,27m,jh 278,lv,28p,gu 2cj,n8,27h,l9 2bj,n7,278,ke 2a8,s6,27c,s4 29g,mh,27s,ih 28m,mf,287,hv 27t,mt,28f,hd 2e5,n7,284,m0 2f8,na,2a6,mi 29v,s5,2f3,s9 2dv,t2,2cq,t2 2el,ip,2kq,iu 2eh,n7,2jv,n7 2ef,sa,2he,s6 2he,s6,2ji,rs 2ji,rs,2lb,rb 2kq,iu,2nc,iu 2lb,rb,2me,qk 2nc,iu,2p0,iu 2n2,m8,2mj,ld 2ni,n7,2n2,m8 2me,qk,2n3,pt 2n3,pt,2ni,p2 2p0,iu,2ta,im 2nm,o3,2ni,n7 2ni,p2,2nm,o3 2ta,im,306,ib 2vb,66,2v0,6v 2v0,6v,2un,7v 2un,7v,2uk,90 2uk,90,2un,9r 2un,9r,2us,ai 2us,ai,2v3,b4 2v3,b4,2v7,be 2v7,be,2vd,bp 31g,3t,30q,4d 30q,4d,30a,4p 30a,4p,2vo,5g 2vo,5g,2vb,66 32l,af,30n,ae 2vd,bp,2vu,cj 30b,db,31r,dn 2vu,cj,30b,d4 30b,d4,30o,de 306,ib,32n,hr 32n,3e,326,3j 326,3j,31g,3t 323,af,350,ae 31r,dn,33g,dq 34d,35,33j,38 33j,38,339,39 339,39,32n,3e 33g,dq,34o,dj 32n,hr,33u,hc 33u,hc,34r,gp 35u,3g,356,37 356,37,34d,35 34o,dj,35m,d2 34r,gp,36n,f7 38c,6l,36o,43 36o,43,35u,3g 371,a6,36r,8v 370,9k,36m,8c 370,av,370,a3 370,a3,36u,9k 35m,d2,36k,c0 36k,c0,370,av 36n,f7,381,dm 38n,82,37e,57 38p,8o,380,6g 38u,a4,38i,85 381,dm,38o,c4 38s,8n,39i,7o 38o,c4,38u,a4 #329,99 31m,9l 33q,93 32t,96 335,9o 338,9o 33e,9c 33l,9n 33h,9m 33s,9j 338,9d 33i,9r 344,9m 34e,9m 340,9h 340,9r 340,9p


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

This one is crazy long but there are several short cuts... Let me know what you think 

-253,25b,-24i,22l -258,277,-253,25b -254,296,-258,277 -240,2br,-254,296 -23n,20h,-226,1tj -24i,22l,-23n,20h -22m,2dh,-240,2br -21g,210,-220,221 -220,221,-22e,23h -22e,23h,-22l,24t -22l,24t,-22p,26o -22p,26o,-22g,28d -22g,28d,-21u,2a1 -21u,2a1,-212,2bb -20c,2fd,-22m,2dh -1uu,1uj,-20n,201 -20n,201,-21g,210 -212,2bb,-203,2ce -203,2ce,-1ug,2dp -1sn,2hc,-20c,2fd -1ug,2dp,-1t5,2el -1t5,2el,-1rj,2fc -1rj,2fc,-1pv,2fq -1po,2ig,-1sn,2hc -1rb,1pv,-1n8,1pv -1o0,1vh,-1qh,1vh -1pv,2fq,-1nu,2g5 -1nb,2j4,-1po,2ig -1n8,1pv,-1m7,1pr -1m6,1va,-1o0,1vh -1nu,2g5,-1lq,2ga -1ks,2jc,-1nb,2j4 -1m7,1pr,-1lc,1pj -1lc,1pj,-1kg,1p0 -1k7,1ug,-1l8,1v2 -1l8,1v2,-1m6,1va -1lq,2ga,-1ip,2ga -1kg,1p0,-1hb,1mn -1k8,1uh,-1gs,1s0 -1gd,2jc,-1ks,2jc -1it,2ga,-1f3,2g2 -1hb,1mn,-1ea,1k8 -1em,1q8,-1gu,1s1 -1f3,2g2,-1d6,2fo -1ch,2j7,-1gd,2jc -1ea,1k8,-1a6,1gl -1em,1rj,-1em,1q8 -1ct,1rj,-1em,1rj -1a2,1p1,-1ct,1p1 -1ct,1p1,-1ct,1rj -1d6,2fo,-1a8,2er -1b2,2j5,-1ch,2j7 -1a8,2er,-162,2cp -19l,2j0,-1b2,2j5 -1a6,1gl,-159,1c2 -18j,1p1,-1a2,1p1 -17p,2if,-19l,2j0 -12t,1nd,-173,1oq -173,1oq,-18j,1p1 -147,2gq,-17p,2if -162,2cp,-ue,294 -159,1c2,-vq,16l -14a,1qe,-144,1pi -143,1pi,-13f,1od -14c,1rn,-14a,1qe -140,1tv,-14a,1sn -14a,1sn,-14c,1rn -13d,1va,-140,1tv -113,2f4,-147,2gq -12t,1ne,-13f,1oe -12h,20j,-13d,1va -12h,20j,-120,214 -120,214,-11g,21g -11g,21g,-10s,21r -10s,21r,-101,225 -s5,2cn,-113,2f4 -vq,16l,-pf,10d -v6,1o6,-vo,1nu -101,225,-v4,22b -uh,8d,-u2,7a -ur,9j,-uh,8d -ui,c4,-us,aq -us,aq,-ur,9j -tt,dc,-ui,c4 -sq,ej,-tt,dc -u6,1oe,-v6,1o6 -t6,1oe,-u6,1oe -v4,22b,-u8,22d -u8,22d,-rf,22d -ue,294,-t9,28p -re,fa,-sq,ej -s0,1o7,-t6,1oe -t9,28p,-ru,28j -r7,2ca,-s5,2cn -q6,fm,-re,fa -q6,1nl,-qt,1nu -qt,1nu,-s0,1o7 -rf,22d,-np,22d -ru,28j,-pk,28j -q0,2c2,-r7,2ca -qc,58,-mu,58 -oo,fs,-q0,fn -ok,fs,-q6,fm -pf,10d,-h3,o4 -ok,1m9,-p5,1mu -p5,1mu,-pj,1nb -pj,1nb,-q6,1nl -pk,28j,-km,28h -nj,2bt,-q0,2c2 -li,fs,-om,fs -o2,1l8,-nh,1jj -o2,1l8,-ok,1m9 -np,22d,-m9,229 -lj,2bt,-nj,2bt -mu,58,-kv,54 -ir,21g,-ma,229 -kv,54,-j0,4n -li,fs,-j7,fs -km,28h,-in,28c -j8,2bt,-lj,2bt -j0,4n,-fu,3f -gt,20t,-j1,21h -el,2bs,-j8,2bt -in,28c,-h3,282 -fu,3f,-c1,1r -ff,gh,-ga,f4 -h3,o4,-fs,mm -fs,mm,-fc,lf -eu,1vs,-gt,20t -h3,282,-fu,27j -fu,27j,-f0,26s -f1,hu,-ff,gh -f2,jg,-f1,hu -fc,lf,-f2,jg -dh,1ur,-eu,1vs -f0,26s,-e6,25t -e6,25t,-do,24n -84,2bn,-el,2bs -c3,1tc,-dh,1ur -do,24n,-dh,23g -dh,23h,-9a,26k -c1,1r,-8n,-8 -at,1rr,-c3,1tc -71,1ib,-9j,1pd -9j,1pd,-at,1rr -8n,-8,-71,-1c -9a,26k,-8f,273 -8f,273,-7e,27i -55,2c3,-84,2bn -71,-1c,-58,-2f -5e,1d3,-71,1ib -7e,27i,-66,27u -58,-2f,-42,-2s -64,1o9,-19,1sp -66,27u,-4m,285 -3a,2ch,-55,2c3 -42,-2s,-2f,-34 -4m,285,-2o,286 -18,2da,-3a,2ch 13,-5g,-1k,-5g -2f,-34,-1d,-34 -2o,286,-1o,286 -1p,286,-b,286 -1d,-34,13,-34 -1i,1i,1i,1i -b,286,t,281 16,2em,-18,2da 13,-34,13,-5g a,1d3,u,1f4 u,1f4,1f,1gb 1f,1gb,1t,1h1 t,281,1u,27n 2p,2ga,16,2em 1i,1i,72,58 1t,1h1,2g,1hq 2g,1hq,3a,1ie 1u,27n,2q,275 2q,275,3j,26a 4n,2ja,2p,2ga 3a,1ie,4a,1j1 4a,1j1,5b,1je 40,25g,48,24e 48,24e,4d,23c 4d,23c,7k,26g 3j,26a,40,25g 7a,1k1,5c,1je 7s,2os,4n,2ja 72,58,do,9a 84,1k7,7a,1k1 7k,26g,8d,274 ef,1ka,94,1ka 95,1ka,84,1k7 8d,274,94,27h 94,27h,a9,27s b3,2tr,7s,2os a9,27s,bn,284 bn,284,d7,287 g2,34j,b3,2tr do,9a,jf,cf d7,287,ev,287 jf,1ka,e9,1ka ev,287,g7,282 g7,282,h6,27q jm,390,g2,34j h6,27q,hr,27f hr,27f,ia,277 ia,277,iv,272 jf,cf,lc,db tc,1ka,jf,1ka iv,272,jg,273 jg,273,jr,275 jr,275,k4,27c k4,27c,ki,27o mh,3b3,jm,390 lc,db,n7,du ki,27o,l6,282 l6,282,m2,282 n7,du,pq,ed m2,282,mm,27q mm,27q,nb,279 nb,279,o0,277 of,3bt,mh,3b3 o0,277,oe,27c oe,27c,ou,27l ou,27l,pg,282 rb,3c9,of,3bt pq,ed,s3,ei pg,282,q4,288 q4,288,qu,28c s3,ei,101,ei qu,28c,ri,28c ri,28c,sa,289 sq,3c9,rb,3c9 18o,1ka,tc,1ka t3,281,tp,27h sa,289,t3,281 v0,3c8,sq,3c9 tp,27h,uc,278 uc,278,uv,275 uv,275,vf,276 101,3c5,v0,3c8 101,ei,126,ed vf,276,101,27c 101,27c,10f,27n 10f,27n,10p,284 10p,283,111,289 115,3br,101,3c5 126,ed,149,e4 111,289,11f,28c 11f,28c,122,28b 122,28b,12i,287 18k,37q,115,3br 12t,283,139,27u 139,27u,140,27u 12i,287,12u,283 149,e4,16j,dj 140,27u,14a,285 14a,285,14r,28n 14r,28n,15r,29r 16j,dj,189,cv 15r,29r,16b,2a4 16b,2a4,173,2a9 189,cv,19l,c6 1ft,1ka,18d,1ka 173,2a9,17v,2aa 17v,2aa,18o,2a8 19b,37p,18k,37q 19l,c6,1ar,bb 18o,2a8,19a,2a2 19a,2a2,19r,29p 19r,29p,1ag,29j 1ah,36l,19r,36l 19r,36l,19r,377 19r,377,19b,378 19b,378,19b,37p 1ar,bb,1ca,9s 1ag,29j,1b3,29j 1b3,29j,1bn,29m 1bn,29m,1c5,29s 1bp,35f,1b6,35g 1b6,35g,1b6,362 1b6,362,1ai,362 1ai,362,1ah,36l 1ca,9s,1dg,8b 1c5,29s,1cn,2a8 1cn,2a8,1de,2af 1de,33k,1cv,33k 1d0,33l,1cv,348 1cv,348,1cb,348 1cb,348,1cb,34q 1cb,34q,1bp,34p 1bp,34p,1bp,35f 1e7,75,1et,5j 1dg,8b,1e7,75 1de,2af,1e4,2ah 1e4,2ah,1er,2ae 1er,2ae,1fg,2aa 1et,322,1ed,323 1ed,323,1ed,32k 1ed,32k,1du,32j 1du,32j,1du,32v 1du,32v,1de,32v 1de,32v,1de,33k 1om,1ka,1ft,1ka 1fg,2aa,1g8,2a1 1g8,2a1,1gs,2a1 1gg,305,1g0,306 1g0,306,1g0,30s 1g0,30s,1fd,30s 1fd,30s,1fd,31d 1fd,31d,1et,31d 1et,31d,1et,322 1gs,2a1,1hb,2a9 1hb,2a9,1hp,2am 1hp,2am,1jj,2ck 1i3,2th,1hm,2th 1hm,2th,1hm,2u5 1hm,2u5,1ha,2u5 1ha,2u5,1ha,2uq 1ha,2uq,1gu,2uq 1gu,2uq,1gt,2vh 1gt,2vh,1gg,2vh 1gg,2vh,1gg,305 1ni,2s6,1il,2s6 1il,2s6,1il,2ss 1il,2ss,1i3,2ss 1i3,2ss,1i3,2th 1jj,2ck,1k3,2d0 1k3,2d0,1ks,2d9 1ks,2d9,1lm,2dc 1p1,-45,1m5,-45 1lm,2dc,1ml,2dd 1ml,2dd,1rc,2dd 1p9,2s6,1ni,2s6 1p1,-45,1qt,-38 220,1ka,1om,1ka 1r1,2rv,1p9,2s6 1qt,-38,1s5,-2r 1sf,2rl,1r1,2rv 1s5,-2r,1tf,-2l 1rc,2dd,20q,2dd 1tb,2rd,1sf,2rl 1tf,-2l,1uo,-2k 1v7,2q1,1u9,2qr 1u9,2qr,1tb,2rd 1uo,-2k,1vk,-2n 1vk,-2n,20i,-30 22e,2lu,1v7,2q1 20i,-30,21d,-3d 21d,-3d,224,-3u 20q,2dd,220,2d9 224,-3u,22e,-49 238,1kb,21t,1k9 220,2d9,22s,2d1 22s,2d1,23i,2cm 23t,2lu,22e,2lu 2cj,1kb,238,1kb 23i,2cm,247,2c4 247,2c4,24n,2bg 24n,2bg,253,2an 264,2lu,23t,2lu 253,2ao,25a,29u 26a,2mb,264,2lt 276,2ns,26m,2n5 26m,2n5,26a,2mb 27s,2oj,276,2ns 287,29u,28g,2aj 28g,2aj,28o,2b0 28o,2b0,297,2bf 297,2bf,29o,2bq 28p,2p6,27s,2oj 29q,2pe,28p,2p6 29o,2bq,2ae,2c6 2ae,2c6,2b5,2cf 2bd,2pj,29q,2pe 2eb,59,2c3,4d 2b5,2cf,2br,2ck 2br,2ck,2d0,2cp 2cn,2pj,2bd,2pj 2js,1kb,2cj,1kb 2d0,2cp,2f7,2cr 2gd,2pj,2cl,2pi 2eb,59,2gp,a3 2f7,2cr,2h7,2cr 2gp,a3,2i7,c2 2h7,2cr,2hs,2cn 2jp,2pk,2gd,2pj 2i7,c2,2j7,cv 2hs,2cn,2ih,2cf 2ih,2cf,2j3,2c1 2j7,cv,2k2,dd 2k2,dd,2la,dq 2l6,1kb,2js,1ka 2jj,2be,2jt,2ar 2jt,2ar,2k4,2a3 2j3,2c1,2jj,2be 302,2pk,2jp,2pk 2la,dq,2mn,e1 2m6,1k8,2l6,1kb 2le,2a4,2lr,2b5 2lr,2b5,2ma,2br 2mn,e1,2o3,e3 2oa,1jj,2n9,1jv 2n9,1jv,2m6,1k8 2ma,2br,2n1,2cd 2n1,2cd,2nn,2cn 2o3,e3,2p8,e0 2p6,1j4,2oa,1jj 2nn,2cn,2oj,2cs 2oj,2cs,2pm,2d0 2p8,e0,2qh,dk 2qh,dk,2rd,d4 2r8,1h9,2p6,1j4 2pm,2d0,2rk,2d0 2rd,d4,2s7,cd 2sp,1h5,2r9,1h9 2rk,2d0,2tq,2d0 2t0,ba,2tq,9k 2s7,cd,2t0,ba 2u4,1gp,2sp,1h5 2tq,9l,2vd,9l 2va,1g9,2u4,1gp 2tq,2d0,2ut,2cr 2ut,2cr,2vl,2cj 2vd,9l,2vd,ef 2vd,ef,32m,ke 31o,1eq,2va,1g9 2vl,2cj,30a,2c6 30a,2c6,30r,2bk 30r,2bk,315,2b1 381,2pk,302,2pk 364,1eq,31o,1eq 315,2b1,31d,2a8 32m,ke,34l,no 337,2a7,33b,2aq 33b,2aq,33i,2bc 33i,2bc,33v,2c1 33v,2c1,34i,2ck 34l,no,35c,om 35c,om,369,pg 34i,2ck,35a,2d4 35a,2d4,366,2df 369,pg,376,q2 39s,1eq,364,1eq 366,2df,379,2dk 376,q2,38d,qh 38d,qh,39t,qq 379,2dk,38g,2dk 38g,2dk,3bq,2dk 3f4,2pk,381,2pk 39t,qq,3c8,r4 3b6,1fe,39s,1eq 3ch,1g0,3b6,1fe 3bp,2dk,3c9,2dk 3c8,r4,3ed,r7 3dq,1ga,3ch,1g0 3c9,2dk,3e2,2dk 3ed,r7,3gf,r7 3f8,1gg,3dq,1ga 3e2,2dk,3fp,2dk 3ge,r8,3ge,u9 3ge,u9,3jv,u9 3h3,1gj,3f8,1gg 3h0,2pk,3f4,2pk 3l6,1gj,3h3,1gj 3h1,2pk,3jr,2sa 3jv,u9,3nl,u9 3jr,2sa,3kn,2sq 3kn,2sq,3lv,2t4 3nb,1gj,3l7,1gj 3lv,2t4,3mu,2t7 3nl,u9,3ol,uc 3p3,1gf,3nb,1gj 3mu,2t7,3o4,2t2 3o4,2t2,3os,2sn 3ol,uc,3pk,um 3pk,um,3q6,v0 3r0,1g7,3p3,1gf 3os,2sn,3pk,2s3 3pk,2s3,3q8,2r5 3q6,v0,3vq,12o 409,1eh,3r0,1g7 3qv,2o7,3qv,2lg 3qo,2pr,3qv,2o7 3q8,2r5,3qo,2pr 3vq,12o,45q,16m 41q,1eh,409,1eh 446,1dl,42u,1dl 42u,1dl,42u,1e3 42u,1e3,41q,1e3 41q,1e3,41q,1eh 45c,1d7,446,1d7 446,1d7,446,1dl 45q,16m,47c,17i 46n,1cp,45c,1cp 45c,1cp,45c,1d7 47c,17i,48k,183 4da,1ca,46n,1ca 46n,1ca,46n,1cp 48k,183,49n,18a 49n,18a,4b5,18d 4b5,18d,4ch,189 4ch,189,4dh,180 4dh,180,4eh,17f 4ei,1c9,4da,1ca 4eh,17f,4fb,16p 4fb,16p,4g0,15v 4g1,1c3,4ei,1c9 4ge,152,4gp,13l 4g0,15v,4ge,152 4i7,1b9,4h7,1bp 4h7,1bp,4g1,1c3 4j1,1aj,4i7,1b9 4kh,18n,4jo,19s 4jo,19s,4j1,1aj 4on,102,4kh,18o #-4,-4g


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

wow that level has so much flow for most of the time. I love jumping the rhythm section


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

some one make a level that only requires the up arrow key.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

im not done yet but still fun. Lot of track in not a lot of room

-14u,jo,-166,jo -13q,jj,-14u,jo -125,ij,-12r,j4 -12r,j4,-13q,jj -10t,g7,-10u,f7 -10u,f7,-10m,e8 -10v,fa,-115,g8 -10b,h9,-10t,g7 -115,g8,-11c,h5 -11c,h5,-11l,hq -11l,hq,-125,ij -103,d7,-va,ca -va,ca,-u7,bn -10m,e8,-103,d7 -ug,ih,-vm,i0 -vk,i0,-10b,h9 -u7,bn,-sn,b4 -td,ik,-ug,ih -sn,b4,-rn,b3 -sf,b1,-s9,b2 -rc,i9,-s9,ig -s9,ig,-td,ik -rn,b3,-q9,b9 -pi,h8,-qk,ht -qk,ht,-rc,i9 -qa,b8,-pf,bh -pf,bh,-oo,bt -o6,g1,-pi,h8 -nf,f6,-ln,jc -ec,5s,-lk,cf -ln,jc,-l2,kh -l2,kh,-kg,l9 -kg,l9,-ji,m7 -ji,m7,-i8,mq -i8,mq,-gg,n6 -gg,n6,-f0,na -c1,5s,-ec,5s -f0,na,-cu,n4 -cu,n4,-aq,ml -96,5u,-c2,5s -aq,ml,-7p,ln -6s,72,-96,5u -5u,-32,-6l,-3e -6l,-3e,-75,-3r -6u,71,3g,b8 -7q,ln,-5u,kt -4h,-2u,-5f,-2u -5d,-2t,-5u,-32 -5u,kt,-3c,jp -2j,-3k,-36,-38 -36,-38,-3p,-31 -3p,-31,-4h,-2u -3c,jp,-2b,jd -1h,-4j,-2k,-3j -2b,jd,-1c,jb o,-58,-j,-51 -j,-51,-1h,-4j -1i,1i,1i,1i -1c,jb,-8,jf -8,jf,1e,k4 1u,-5b,o,-58 1g,4u,1i,3t 1q,5t,1g,4u 1d,k4,2t,kn 3q,-50,2s,-5a 2s,-5a,1u,-5b 1i,1i,3b,1e 1t,36,2f,2m 2f,2m,34,28 1i,3t,1t,36 29,6k,1q,5t 3p,7a,31,73 31,73,29,6k 2t,kn,3u,ku 4g,-4i,3q,-50 5d,-3f,4g,-4i 3b,1e,4e,18 4e,18,51,v 34,28,3u,1s 4r,7d,3p,7a 3e,b8,60,bt 3u,ku,4s,l1 62,-28,5d,-3f 65,-16,62,-28 6p,-1j,63,-29 5n,d,60,-6 60,-6,65,-16 51,v,5n,d 65,3a,db,3d 4p,7d,cs,7d 60,bt,8b,c7 6l,fv,5i,fj 4s,l1,5s,kv 5s,kv,6l,kr 7o,-10,6p,-1j 8l,-n,7o,-10 80,h1,7g,gg 7g,gg,6l,fv 7a,ki,80,jv 6l,kr,7a,ki 9u,-j,8l,-n 8b,c7,ak,c6 8b,hj,80,h1 8e,j6,8i,ib 8i,ib,8b,hj 80,jv,8e,j6 br,-n,9u,-j ak,c6,d8,bu dl,-13,br,-n gg,-1u,dl,-13 db,3c,h8,3b d8,bu,es,bl es,bl,gi,as gt,69,g3,5h hd,6v,gt,69 gi,as,hb,a0 jt,-40,ik,-4i h8,3b,ic,39 ic,39,jg,32 hk,7s,hd,6v hb,a0,hj,91 hj,91,hk,7s l1,-30,jt,-40 jg,32,kj,2k lt,-p,lk,-1v lk,-1v,l1,-30 l7,22,lp,15 lp,15,m0,9 kj,2k,l7,22 m0,9,lt,-p #


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Compact

-n7,-b6,-m8,-6q -lh,-1u,-km,-4 -km,-4,-k4,k -jr,-64,-k7,-71 -ic,-4j,-jb,-59 -jb,-59,-jr,-64 -k4,k,-j7,1d -j7,1d,-if,1r -fk,-4b,-h7,-4b -h7,-4b,-ic,-4j -if,1r,-h7,25 -du,-4e,-fk,-4b -h6,3n,-h6,25 -f3,47,-g8,43 -g8,43,-h6,3n -di,47,-f3,47 -cg,-4k,-du,-4e -di,47,-9f,47 -83,-60,-av,-51 -av,-51,-cg,-4k -8t,46,-b1,46 -61,-60,-83,-60 -79,3u,-8t,46 -64,3g,-79,3u -2u,-60,-63,-60 -4k,2l,-64,3g -1i,d,-4k,2l -2u,-60,-2u,-74 -7,-60,-2u,-60 -1i,1i,-1i,d 2p,-60,-7,-60 -1i,1i,-1i,11 -1i,1i,1i,1i 7j,-3u,2p,-60 1i,1i,1i,5f 1i,5f,5i,5f 5i,5f,7i,82 9b,-3c,7j,-3u 7i,82,8q,98 bg,-2v,9b,-3c 8q,98,a0,a3 a0,a3,bi,aq dc,-2o,bg,-2v b2,50,cg,5n bi,aq,e0,b6 fl,-2k,dc,-2o cg,5n,dg,61 dg,61,eo,65 e0,b6,ft,b8 eo,65,gj,62 id,-2k,fl,-2k gj,62,hh,5s ft,b8,hf,b8 lo,-2k,id,-2k hh,5s,in,5d in,5d,jj,4q hf,b8,ji,b3 jj,4q,kb,43 ji,b3,lb,ak l0,3a,lr,23 lr,23,mh,t kb,43,l0,3a lb,ak,ms,9v ms,9v,o0,94 o0,94,p4,81 q4,6o,r3,4s p4,81,q4,6o rm,s,rm,-h rm,-g,103,3v rj,30,rm,s r3,4s,rj,30 103,3v,11c,50 11c,50,12b,5k 12b,5k,13b,65 13b,65,14e,6g 14e,6g,15s,6q 15s,6q,16v,6s 16v,6s,18i,6s 18i,6s,1as,6s 1as,6s,1as,5c #-iq,8


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

-25g,-8t,-2a7,-94 -28u,-b5,-27q,-d0 -26l,-b3,-28s,-b5 -28s,-b5,-28s,-94 -289,-ag,-289,-93 -288,-af,-27s,-af -27q,-d0,-26n,-b4 -26l,-8v,-26l,-b3 -27s,-af,-27s,-92 -27e,-am,-27e,-a9 -27e,-a9,-276,-aa -276,-aa,-276,-aq -276,-aq,-27f,-ar -27f,-ar,-27f,-aj -258,-5k,-25g,-80 -25g,-80,-25g,-8t -25l,-6p,-25b,-50 -24t,-44,-257,-5l -257,-5k,-25a,-67 -246,-2k,-24t,-44 -239,-18,-246,-2k -24c,-2b,-22r,-u -23n,-1k,-228,-g -21v,-d,-239,-18 -20m,3,-21v,-d -22g,-n,-21g,-5 -21g,-5,-1vq,c -1v4,d,-20m,3 -1sj,i,-1v4,d -1pd,j,-1sj,i -1om,f,-1q0,l -1nn,9,-1pd,j -1n3,4,-1og,i -1n7,2,-1o9,f -1md,-9,-1nn,9 -1m0,-i,-1n3,4 -1kr,-1t,-1li,-10 -1li,-10,-1md,-9 -1l5,-1f,-1m0,-i -1j5,-3h,-1jv,-3h -1jv,-3h,-1kc,-2n -1kc,-2n,-1kr,-1t -19p,-3b,-1j6,-3h -18r,-23,-19p,-3b -17m,-17,-18r,-23 -160,-g,-17m,-17 -14f,-4,-160,-g -12o,3,-14f,-4 -12u,2,-v8,-4 -tc,-a,-va,-5 -r8,-k,-tc,-a -ph,-15,-r8,-k -nn,-22,-ph,-15 -me,-32,-nn,-22 -lh,-43,-me,-32 -j3,-6c,-kk,-6c -kk,-6c,-l1,-4v -l1,-4v,-lh,-42 -ia,-3c,-j3,-6c -ho,-1t,-i9,-3c -gr,-k,-ho,-1t -ft,9,-gr,-k -ek,t,-ft,9 -d9,19,-ek,t -br,1g,-d9,19 -a6,1i,-br,1g -1i,1i,-a6,1i -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,4l,1i 4l,1i,60,1h 60,1h,7d,1d 7d,1d,8u,14 8u,14,a7,n a7,n,bj,-5 bj,-5,bg,65 bk,-4,d4,-5 bf,64,dk,64 d4,-5,d0,57 dk,65,du,7a d0,56,cv,64 du,7a,ej,89 ej,89,fi,9e fi,9e,gi,a6 gi,a6,hp,ao h9,45,i5,4r i5,4r,im,54 im,54,jm,5a hp,ao,j4,au jm,5a,rh,58 j4,au,l9,b0 lp,-94,l8,-9h l8,-9h,l6,-8j mc,-8p,lp,-94 l9,b0,qj,b0 oe,-8m,mv,-8m mv,-8m,mc,-8p pk,-8u,oe,-8m qm,-9g,pk,-8u t4,-bs,ro,-a8 ro,-a8,qm,-9g rh,58,sb,55 qj,b0,sp,as 10v,-9m,t4,-bt sb,55,tj,4s tj,4s,uk,4a sp,as,uq,ah uk,4a,vj,3i uq,ah,10g,9r vm,-af,11t,-9g 10g,9r,128,8m 14d,-8t,10v,-9m 128,8m,13f,7a 150,-ep,13b,-fn 13f,7a,14d,5o 177,-e4,150,-ep 177,-8l,14d,-8t 150,4a,15c,2q 15b,2q,17i,1m 14d,5o,150,4a 1a9,-dl,177,-e4 1bs,-8g,177,-8l 17v,4b,17i,1n 17v,4b,185,5c 185,5c,18h,6n 18h,6n,19a,7v 19a,7v,1a8,91 1gu,-dc,1a9,-dl 1a8,91,1b5,9m 1b5,9m,1c8,a5 1br,-8h,1ce,-8i 1ce,-8i,1d1,-8m 1d1,-8m,1ds,-91 1bq,-2s,1gm,2k 1c8,a5,1dk,af 1ds,-91,1ef,-9l 1dk,af,1ff,al 1ff,al,1ip,am 1id,-dd,1gu,-dc 1go,-5l,1gp,-73 1gp,-73,1hl,-5r 1gp,-2c,1gp,-5m 1hl,-5r,1ir,-4l 1gp,-2c,1kd,-1q 1gk,2i,1hg,35 1hg,35,1ja,40 1he,37,1k0,45 1jm,-dl,1id,-dd 1ir,-4l,1jt,-3p 1ja,40,1km,44 1i5,3l,1ki,45 1ip,am,1lm,al 1lb,-eg,1kj,-e0 1kj,-e0,1jm,-dl 1jt,-3p,1l7,-2u 1ka,-1q,1pt,-1d 1km,44,1lk,43 1ou,-hk,1mc,-fb 1mc,-fb,1lc,-eh 1nr,-2m,1mk,-2i 1mk,-2i,1lb,-2m 1l7,-2u,1lv,-2l 1lk,43,1mn,41 1lm,al,1na,ai 1op,-2u,1nr,-2m 1mn,41,1n8,3p 1n8,3p,1nn,39 1na,ai,1oh,aa 1v6,-hd,1ou,-hk 1pr,-3j,1pc,-37 1pc,-37,1op,-2u 1oh,aa,1pn,9q 1pn,9q,1qr,92 1pr,-1d,1pr,-3j 1qr,92,1rs,7v 1sb,6u,1sn,5f 1sn,5f,1te,5g 1su,5g,1u6,-j 1rs,7v,1sb,6u 1u6,-j,1u8,k 1u5,-j,1v4,t 1u9,k,1u8,7i 1te,5g,1te,7j 1td,7g,1u6,7h 201,-gn,1v6,-hd 217,-g5,201,-gn 1v4,t,204,1v 24p,-f5,217,-g5 20v,2b,22p,2t 204,1v,213,2c 21k,2i,22n,2s 22n,2s,246,34 246,34,28r,37 27s,-ec,24p,-f5 27r,-ec,29f,-e6 28r,37,2b7,34 2b7,34,2cr,2s 2ee,-dj,2d4,-dv 2cr,2s,2ec,2d 2gu,-da,2ff,-de 2ff,-de,2ee,-dj 2ec,2d,2fm,1l 2pc,-db,2gu,-da 2gk,g,2hd,-n 2fm,1l,2gk,g 2if,-4h,2ij,-5m 2ij,-5m,2pj,-5h 2i2,-2a,2if,-4i 2hd,-n,2i2,-2a 2pg,-5h,2qd,-5j 2qd,-5j,2rb,-5n 2rb,-5n,2so,-63 2so,-63,2tn,-6l 2tn,-6l,2ub,-7b 2us,-c5,2u6,-d4 2v8,-at,2us,-c5 2v1,-8f,2v9,-9m 2v9,-9m,2v8,-at 2ub,-7b,2v1,-8f #

endless line so far but some lines are harder to find. The first jump can be a huge transfer


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

DH course. Sorry for the abrupt ending on the double black diamond run. To beat the level you have to do the bunny DH backwards.

-2bh,99,-2bh,7n -2bh,7n,-2aq,7n -2bh,88,-2b2,88 -2bt,cd,-2bt,9q -29c,cc,-2bt,cd -2ai,7m,-2ai,91 -29h,7k,-29h,92 -29h,92,-2a1,7l -2a1,7l,-2a1,8u -296,7k,-296,8u -288,7k,-27o,7q -28q,88,-28g,7p -28g,7p,-287,7j -28q,8l,-28j,8t -28j,8t,-289,8u -289,8u,-282,8s -282,8s,-27r,8n -27r,8n,-27u,8e -27v,8e,-28d,89 -28d,89,-28p,88 -26g,cc,-29c,cc -27g,7l,-27g,8r -26q,88,-26q,7i -26q,7i,-26q,8n -27f,88,-26q,88 -24u,ck,-26g,cc -23a,d1,-24u,ck -215,e4,-23a,d1 -1vd,f5,-215,e4 -1tf,fj,-1vd,f5 -1pl,fr,-1tf,fj -1o0,fr,-1pl,fr -1m7,fi,-1o0,fr -1kb,f6,-1m7,fi -1j0,eh,-1kb,f6 -1db,al,-1j0,eh -1ao,ah,-1db,al -186,9v,-1ao,ah -15o,8j,-186,9v -14g,7o,-15o,8j -10t,7o,-14g,7o -100,8k,-10t,7o -uq,9b,-100,8k -t2,9i,-uq,9b -qf,9e,-t2,9i -p0,96,-qf,9e -lk,7o,-ni,8p -ni,8p,-p0,96 -jo,70,-lk,7o -ic,6u,-jo,70 -go,61,-ha,6d -ha,6d,-ic,6u -el,61,-go,61 -dq,6d,-el,61 -bv,6e,-cv,6h -cv,6h,-dq,6d -9d,57,-b2,65 -b2,65,-bv,6e -7t,4o,-9d,57 -6p,4d,-7t,4o -5o,3m,-6p,4d -4i,2g,-5o,3m -1i,1i,-3l,23 -3l,23,-4i,2g -q,-2f,-21,-27 -1n,-2o,-21,-27 -21,-27,-1a,-1v -1a,-1v,-1n,-2n 8,-3i,-3,-3f -3,-3f,-a,-35 -a,-35,-a,-2s -a,-2s,-2,-2g -2,-2g,6,-2c -1i,1i,1i,1i p,-3j,8,-3i 1b,-34,1b,-3c 1b,-3c,16,-3j 16,-3j,q,-3k 6,-2c,l,-2b l,-2b,12,-2f 12,-2f,18,-2q 18,-2q,1b,-34 1i,1i,2p,1c 2p,1c,3p,u 3p,u,9v,-3o 9v,-3o,an,-46 an,-46,bd,-4d br,-8i,bg,-7s bg,-7s,b0,-8h b0,-8h,bc,-97 bc,-97,br,-8j co,-7t,c9,-8j ck,-9c,c9,-8j bd,-4d,c7,-4e c7,-4e,d2,-4e d1,-8k,co,-7t d1,-8l,ck,-9c d2,-4e,dq,-48 dq,-48,e8,-3q e8,-83,fl,-7b fl,-7b,ff,-84 ff,-84,eu,-77 eu,-77,fk,-7b e8,-3q,ep,-2u ep,-2u,ep,-r ep,-r,fu,q fu,q,fu,2h fu,2h,hq,56 hq,56,ij,5t ij,5t,jb,6a jb,6a,jo,6s jo,6s,js,7b js,7b,k8,98 k8,98,l5,ad l5,ad,n2,d6 n2,d6,no,dm no,dm,ot,e5 ot,e5,pt,e8 pt,e8,qn,e8 qn,e8,rb,eg rb,eg,s4,f1 s4,f1,sj,i1 sj,i1,114,js 114,js,13t,ns 13t,ns,13m,p2 13m,p2,151,r1 151,r1,16l,sd 16l,sd,17a,t1 17a,t1,17t,vu 17t,vu,18t,122 18t,122,1a2,144 1a2,144,1b1,15c 1b1,15c,1bt,165 1bt,165,1ct,16h 1ct,16h,1e1,16o 1e1,16o,1ff,170 1ff,170,1fh,190 1fh,190,1i4,18j 1i4,18j,1k1,19f 1k1,19f,1og,1bb 1og,1bb,1q6,1bm 1q6,1bm,1rp,1bs 1rp,1bs,1t2,1bs 1vr,1c0,1s1,1c0 1rc,1br,1se,1c3 1se,1c3,1t7,1cb 1t2,1bs,1vr,1bs 1t7,1cb,1ui,1d7 1tt,1c1,1tt,1cp 1vr,1bs,1vr,1el 1ui,1d7,1vu,1eo 1us,1c1,1us,1di 1vu,1en,20c,1f2 20c,1f2,20u,1f7 20u,1f7,226,1ff 226,1ff,24h,1fg 24h,1fg,27r,1fj 27r,1fi,281,1fk 281,1fk,288,1fr 288,1fr,2a0,1i2 2a0,1i2,2dh,1m8 2dh,1m8,2fk,1ot 2fk,1ot,2ft,1t0 2ft,1t0,2g6,1u7 2g6,1u7,2gq,1vn 2gq,1vn,2ho,20u 2ho,20u,2jl,22u 2jl,22u,2l9,246 2l9,246,2m9,24u 2m9,24u,2rg,28k 2rg,28k,2st,29e 2r2,28a,31b,2d5 2st,29e,2u1,29s 2td,29r,2sf,29d 2v4,2ah,2td,29r 2u1,29s,2v7,2ab 2v6,2aa,30c,2aj 30l,2as,2v4,2ah 2uh,2ab,2uh,2b1 30c,2aj,31i,2ao 31r,2b1,30l,2as 30j,2ar,30i,2ci 31i,2ao,32o,2ap 32o,2b1,31r,2b1 31b,2d4,35p,2gg 32o,2ap,34a,2al 357,2ar,33v,2av 33v,2av,32o,2b1 330,2b0,330,2ea 34a,2al,359,2ae 359,2ae,362,2a5 361,2ak,357,2ar 34l,2at,34l,2fk 362,2a6,361,2ak 35t,2ak,35t,2gg 35p,2gg,3b6,2jr 3b6,2jr,3fs,2m4 3fs,2m4,3hr,2mr 3hr,2mr,3km,2ne 3km,2ne,3lu,2nh 3lu,2nh,3q4,2nj 3qk,2k8,3ts,2li 3ql,2k9,3q5,2nj 3ts,2li,3uo,2lp 3ur,2gt,3ur,2hl 3ur,2gu,3v8,2gu 3us,2h8,3v5,2h8 3vd,2gt,3vd,2hk 400,2gu,400,2hi 400,2hi,3vl,2gu 3vl,2gu,3vl,2hi 3uo,2lp,3vo,2lr 3vo,2lr,40t,2lr 409,2gt,409,2hj 413,2hb,412,2h6 412,2h6,40p,2h5 40p,2h5,40f,2h1 40f,2h1,40i,2go 40i,2go,40v,2go 40v,2go,414,2gs 41p,2h4,41b,2h4 40f,2hc,40k,2hg 40k,2hg,40t,2hg 40t,2hg,413,2hb 41b,2gn,41b,2hg 427,2lr,40s,2lr 41q,2gp,41q,2hh 426,2jg,426,2i8 426,2lr,426,2jg #-2b2,bd 419,2kk


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That game is addicting. Nice map gus.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Skate park...

-ib,2k,-ph,2k -ic,-39,-nm,2j -ic,-2,-kt,2j -ib,-17,-ib,-4q -ib,2k,-ib,-17 -h6,2k,-ib,2k -gm,3q,-h5,2j -fs,4v,-gm,3q -fa,5i,-fs,4v -dg,68,-ec,61 -ec,61,-fa,5i -c7,6c,-df,68 -7u,6c,-c7,6c -6g,67,-7u,6c -5j,5u,-6g,67 -48,4t,-4t,5h -4t,5h,-5j,5u -2s,2i,-3b,3n -3b,3n,-48,4t -1i,2i,-2s,2i -1i,1i,-1i,2i -1i,1i,1i,1i 1h,1i,1h,2c 1h,2c,1v,2c 1v,2c,25,31 25,31,2d,3l 2d,3l,30,4i 30,4i,4h,64 4h,64,5o,7c 5o,7c,7b,8i 7b,8i,8p,95 8p,95,a4,9e a4,9e,c1,9e c1,9e,fd,9e fd,9e,ha,97 fh,9d,12p,8n ha,97,im,8o im,8o,k1,81 k1,81,l4,73 j8,8f,j8,97 l4,73,m1,61 l4,73,l4,95 mj,4t,mt,3p mt,3p,p2,3p mt,3q,mt,94 m1,61,mj,4t p2,3p,qd,3p qd,3p,ql,4g qd,3p,qd,90 ql,4g,r6,5c r6,5c,rr,64 rr,64,sg,6m sg,6m,tb,7d tb,7d,u9,7u s7,6f,s7,8u tp,7k,tp,8s u9,7u,vl,8d vl,8d,112,8l 112,8l,12r,8o 12r,8o,159,8o 158,8o,16a,8o 16b,8o,182,8o 182,8o,19m,8m 19m,8m,1ba,8f 1ba,8f,1cl,82 1cl,82,1ds,7e 1ds,7e,1h5,4r 1h5,4r,1ir,3e 1ir,3e,1ko,3e 1kv,1u,1p4,5t 1ko,3e,1lr,3e 1l9,3d,1l9,29 1lr,3e,1lr,4a 1lr,4a,1mm,4a 1mm,4a,1mm,52 1mm,52,1nc,52 1nc,52,1nc,5o 1nc,5o,1o4,5o 1o4,5o,1o4,6g 1o4,6g,1p3,6g 1oj,6f,1oj,5e 1p3,6g,1p3,77 1p3,77,1pr,77 1pr,77,1qk,77 1qk,77,1ro,87 1ro,87,1t5,98 1t5,98,1u5,9o 1u5,9o,1vk,a8 1vk,a8,218,ak 218,ak,22j,aq 22i,aq,23m,at 23m,at,24j,b0 24j,b0,259,b6 259,b6,25v,bj 25v,bj,26p,ca 26p,ca,281,dh 281,dh,29e,eo 29e,eo,2ag,fi 2ag,fi,2bl,g7 2bl,g7,2cs,gq 2cs,gq,2e9,h9 2e9,h9,2fd,hi 2fd,hi,2gl,ho 2gl,ho,2i5,hs 2i5,hs,2j8,hs 2j9,hs,2ju,hs 2ju,hs,2l0,hr 2l0,hr,2me,hk 2me,hk,2nk,h8 2nk,h8,2or,gl 2or,gl,2q7,fl 2q7,fl,2r0,fl 2r0,fl,2r0,h1 2r0,h1,347,h1 35h,e3,2ud,e3 2ud,e3,2tp,e3 2ut,e3,2ut,h1 33i,h1,393,h1 35g,e3,36b,e3 354,e4,354,h1 393,h1,393,fl 393,fl,39r,fl 39r,fl,3ab,g4 3ab,g4,3b5,gk 3b5,gk,3c2,h2 3c2,h2,3d6,hb 3d6,hb,3ev,hi 3ev,hi,3h5,hi 3h5,hi,3j1,hi 3j1,hi,3k8,hf 3k8,hf,3li,h6 3li,h6,3mp,go 3ni,g7,3oa,fc 3mp,go,3ni,g7 3p3,e4,3pm,cm 3pm,cm,3tm,cm 3oa,fc,3p3,e4 3tm,cm,3u1,dv 3u1,dv,3us,g5 3us,g5,3vk,h9 3vk,h9,40i,i6 40i,i6,41d,ir 41d,ir,42f,jf 42f,jf,43c,jq 43c,jq,44m,k4 44m,k4,461,k8 461,k8,46v,k8 46v,k8,486,k8 486,k8,49j,k8 49j,k8,4b1,k8 4b1,k8,4br,k8 4br,k8,4di,k4 4di,k4,4ev,jp 4ev,jp,4gc,j3 4gc,j3,4ha,ia 4i6,h9,4is,g6 4ha,ia,4i6,h9 4jt,dp,4k9,c1 4k9,c1,4mo,c1 4jg,eu,4jt,dp 4is,g6,4jg,eu 4mo,c1,4mo,73 4mo,73,4ov,73 4mn,7p,4o6,bv 4mo,c1,4mh,c1 4mh,c1,4r1,c1 4ov,73,4ov,44 4rl,c1,4ov,4g 4ql,c1,4rl,c1 #


----------



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

I like the skate park. sweet


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks svyatko:thumbsup:


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

and now for my skate park attempt

-15k,3l,-15n,-3j -15n,-26,-159,-26 -15k,1d,-158,1d -14q,3l,-15k,3l -15a,-27,-152,-27 -150,-32,-150,2l -159,1d,-151,1d -13h,4q,-140,3m -140,3m,-14q,3l -11m,6n,-12l,5u -12l,5u,-13h,4q -10e,78,-11m,6n -u0,7i,-vf,7e -vf,7e,-10e,78 -s0,7j,-u0,7i -qh,7k,-s0,7j -ot,7f,-qh,7k -o4,79,-q1,7k -mm,6c,-np,71 -np,71,-ot,7f -m5,5q,-no,78 -no,78,-ou,7k -l9,4a,-lt,5c -lt,5c,-mm,6c -m3,5k,-nc,71 -hc,2d,-km,2e -km,2e,-l9,4a -ct,-2r,-hd,-2p -hd,-2p,-hc,2d -62,-33,-ct,-2r -5q,-33,-6a,-34 -5l,-18,-5q,-2j -5q,-2j,-5q,-33 -4i,f,-58,-b -58,-b,-5l,-17 -2d,1f,-3a,18 -3a,18,-3v,t -3v,t,-4i,f -1j,1i,-2d,1f n,16,-1k,1i 1m,2o,n,16 2l,49,1m,2o 2m,48,3j,57 3j,57,4n,5v 4n,5v,5r,6f 5r,6f,74,6s 74,6s,92,77 90,76,c2,77 c2,77,dr,6s dr,6s,f9,69 f9,69,g1,5s g1,5s,hc,5s gt,5p,gs,5b gf,5h,k7,27 gs,55,gt,5s ic,4l,is,4l ig,3p,ih,4j hc,5s,hb,5e hb,5e,hq,5d hq,5d,hq,52 hq,52,ic,52 ic,52,ic,4l jt,3i,jt,31 jt,31,ka,31 ka,31,kb,2h jq,2j,jn,3d is,4l,ir,44 ir,44,jb,44 jb,44,jb,3j jb,3j,jt,3i kb,2h,kq,2h ko,2h,m5,2h m5,2h,ms,3l ms,3l,n5,43 n4,43,r0,45 r0,45,s7,5r s7,5r,tb,6r tb,6r,v9,82 v9,82,113,8m 113,8m,132,92 132,92,189,92 188,90,19i,8t 19i,8t,1ag,8n 1ag,8n,1bg,8a 1bg,8a,1cc,7m 1cc,7m,1d0,70 1d0,70,1dd,69 1ds,54,1e2,3r 1e2,3r,1eg,3q 1eg,3q,1en,4r 1dd,69,1ds,54 1en,4r,1es,5c 1es,5c,1f3,5p 1f3,5p,1fk,6g 1fk,6g,1g6,72 1g6,72,1h9,82 1h9,82,1if,8t 1if,8t,1jv,9p 1j5,9e,1kr,a2 1k9,9r,1lj,a5 1jt,9p,1kh,9t 1le,a3,1mn,a9 1mn,a9,1o0,ac 1nv,ad,1rj,ae 1rj,ae,1t4,a8 1t4,a8,1uk,9o 1uk,9o,203,8u 203,8u,27m,8r 21i,8q,21i,8e 20s,8f,26u,8f 256,8s,256,8h 27l,8r,27m,9e 27m,9e,287,9e 29g,a5,28e,99 28g,9b,28h,9q 287,9e,287,9s 287,9s,28n,9s 28n,9s,28o,aa 28o,aa,298,ab 298,ab,299,ap 299,ap,29o,aq 29o,aq,29r,bc 2a4,ai,2a5,b9 29g,a6,2gj,e6 29r,bc,2ab,ba 2ab,ba,2ab,br 2ab,br,2ap,bq 2ap,bq,2as,ca 2as,ca,2bf,cc 2bf,cc,2bi,cq 2bi,cq,2ch,cp 2ch,cp,2ch,d5 2ch,d5,2db,d5 2db,d5,2dd,dh 2dd,dh,2ei,dg 2ei,dg,2ej,du 2eg,d0,2ef,dg 2ej,dr,2fa,dt 2fa,dt,2fa,ea 2fa,ea,2fu,eb 2fu,eb,2fu,eo 2fu,eo,2gd,en 2gd,en,2gd,f1 2gd,f1,2gv,f2 2gv,f2,2gu,fc 2gs,f9,2hm,fa 2hp,ff,2i7,fs 2hm,fa,2i4,fq 2hm,fb,2hd,er 2hd,er,2h1,eq 2i7,fs,2j0,gd 2i4,fq,2j0,gd 2j0,gd,2jn,gr 2jn,gr,2kc,h2 2kc,h2,2lr,hc 2lr,hc,2o1,hi 2o1,hi,2qn,hi 2qn,hi,2sb,he 2sb,he,2tg,ha 2tg,ha,2ur,h0 2ur,h0,305,gg 305,gg,31f,fn 31f,fn,32k,en 33h,de,33u,c6 33u,c6,34d,a9 32k,en,33h,de 351,a8,352,7k 352,7k,35b,7j 35b,7j,35h,8a 35h,8a,35v,9a 34d,a9,351,a8 35v,9a,36j,a8 36j,a8,37n,b9 37n,b9,39k,c0 39k,c0,3cc,c9 3cc,c9,3eg,c9 3eg,c9,3fh,c5 3fh,c5,3h3,bp 3h3,bp,3i7,b3 3i7,b3,3ja,a3 3ja,a3,3jv,92 3jv,92,3kf,7o 3kf,7p,3o6,7p 3lb,7e,3lh,-2a 3o5,3,3ls,2 3lt,3,3lh,2 3o5,4m,3le,4m 3o6,7p,3o6,-n #


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, I like your skate park better than mine. I don't mean to acuse you of copying me, but it seems like you took the best parts of my level and made them even better in your level. Good job.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> Wow, I like your skate park better than mine. I don't mean to acuse you of copying me, but it seems like you took the best parts of my level and made them even better in your level. Good job.


Yeah i really liked your skate park level but i saw thinks that i wanted to improve. Your levels rock


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Here is skatepark 2. Let me know if you guys want to let this thread die.

-3tu,a3,-418,a3 -418,a3,-418,gd -418,gd,-418,h9 -3tu,bu,-3tu,a3 -3to,d6,-3tu,bu -3tb,ed,-3to,d6 -3sp,f8,-3tb,ed -3s1,g0,-3sp,f8 -3r2,gg,-3s1,g0 -3os,gv,-3q2,gp -3q2,gp,-3r2,gg -3nm,h1,-3os,gv -3j6,h1,-3nn,h1 -3fj,h1,-3j6,h1 -3e7,h1,-3fj,h1 -3e9,h1,-3ci,gt -3ci,gt,-3bp,gn -3bp,gn,-3as,gb -3as,gb,-3a2,fq -392,ep,-38n,e0 -38k,dh,-38p,e1 -3a2,fq,-39e,f8 -39e,f8,-392,ep -35k,dh,-37u,dh -37g,dh,-38k,dh -357,ed,-35k,dh -347,fp,-34o,f5 -34n,f6,-357,ed -33l,g7,-347,fp -31v,gl,-32r,gh -32r,gh,-33l,g7 -30o,go,-31v,gl -2tg,go,-30o,go -2qf,go,-2ti,go -2md,go,-2qf,go -2js,go,-2md,go -2js,fu,-2lq,gn -2gb,go,-2js,go -2js,go,-2js,fu -28i,fe,-2hq,fe -2gu,gp,-2gu,ff -2ce,go,-2gb,go -2gu,fs,-2gu,gn -28d,go,-2ce,go -297,go,-297,fd -22n,go,-28g,go -297,go,-297,fs -233,gp,-25f,g1 -25g,g1,-25g,gn -1vi,go,-234,go -1sj,gn,-1uq,go -1uq,go,-1vi,go -1r2,gj,-1sj,gn -1pl,gc,-1r2,gj -1nd,fb,-1ok,g0 -1ok,g0,-1pl,gc -1mj,ep,-1nd,fb -1kc,bu,-1lm,dp -1lm,dp,-1mj,ep -1ij,bu,-1kc,bu -1ij,cn,-1ij,bu -1f9,cn,-1ij,cn -1d1,90,-1f9,90 -1f9,90,-1f9,cn -185,90,-1d1,90 -16m,90,-185,90 -11p,90,-16m,90 -vv,8o,-10v,8u -10v,8u,-11p,90 -11d,90,-fi,8i -v6,8g,-vv,8o -t5,64,-tv,7f -tv,7f,-ud,7u -ud,7u,-v6,8g -r0,2h,-sj,54 -t4,63,-sk,63 -sk,63,-sk,8q -n5,2h,-r0,2h -r0,2h,-r0,8q -le,55,-n5,2h -n6,2h,-n6,8n -ko,67,-lf,67 -lf,67,-lf,8l -k2,75,-kn,68 -j5,7v,-k2,75 -i8,8b,-j5,7v -g3,8j,-hd,8h -hd,8h,-i8,8b -em,8f,-g3,8j -dp,88,-em,8f -c7,7c,-cv,7s -cv,7s,-dp,88 -77,2o,-c7,7c -5u,1s,-6l,29 -6l,29,-77,2o -47,1i,-5b,1l -5b,1l,-5u,1s -1h,1i,-47,1i -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,4d,1i 4d,1i,4d,1v 4d,1v,4s,1v 4s,1v,4s,2c 4s,2c,5d,2c 5d,2c,5d,2p 5d,2p,5u,2p 5u,2p,5u,36 5u,36,6d,36 6d,36,6d,3k 6d,3k,7t,3k 7s,2v,ca,70 7t,3k,7t,45 7t,45,8c,45 8c,45,8c,4l 8c,4l,8p,4l 8p,4l,8p,52 86,39,86,44 8p,52,9a,53 9a,53,9a,5k 9a,5k,9p,5k 9p,5k,9p,61 9p,61,ab,61 ab,61,ab,6g a3,51,a3,5v ab,6g,as,6g as,6g,as,6v as,6v,bc,6v bc,6v,bc,7b bc,7b,bo,7b bo,7b,bo,7o bo,7o,c6,7o c6,7o,cs,7o bs,6l,bs,7n cr,7o,d4,7o d4,7o,dv,8i dv,8i,em,94 em,94,fg,9j fg,9j,gc,9v gc,9v,hc,a8 hc,a8,ic,ac ic,ac,jg,ae jg,ae,kl,ae km,ae,m7,ac m7,ac,nm,a6 nm,a6,p1,9t q5,9f,r2,8t p1,9t,q5,9f r2,8t,rs,89 rs,89,sj,7i sj,7i,ss,8f ss,8f,tc,9a tc,9a,to,9m to,9m,u6,a1 u6,a1,un,a8 un,a8,vf,ad vf,ad,10h,ag 10h,ag,11t,ag 11t,ag,134,ac 134,ac,13t,a4 13t,a4,14h,9p 14u,9d,15a,8r 15a,8r,15i,85 14h,9p,14u,9d 15i,85,15n,7i 15o,7j,17k,7j 17k,7j,18k,7j 18k,7j,19a,8d 19a,8d,1aa,99 1aa,99,1b2,9o 1b2,9o,1cf,ag 1cf,ag,1e4,b7 1e4,b7,1fj,bj 1fj,bj,1hl,bt 1hl,bt,1j0,c0 1j0,c0,1kc,c0 1kc,c0,1ln,bt 1ln,bt,1n1,bk 1n1,bk,1o4,b5 1o4,b5,1pn,a4 1pn,a4,1qu,94 1qu,94,1s2,7t 1s2,7t,1ss,6o 1ss,6o,1tm,59 1tm,59,1ub,3m 1ub,3m,1vs,3m 1vs,3m,213,3m 213,3m,213,-13 213,-13,229,-14 229,-14,23a,-t 23a,-t,246,-p 246,-p,256,-n 256,-n,25s,-n 25s,-n,27i,-n 27i,-n,2a7,-m 28o,-m,29n,-o 2a7,-m,2ev,-m 29n,-o,2ak,-u 2ak,-u,2b9,-16 2bt,-1i,2c9,-1u 2c9,-1u,2cl,-2e 2b9,-16,2bt,-1i 2cl,-2e,2d9,-2e 2d9,-2e,2d9,-m 2d9,-m,2j0,-l 2fo,-m,2fo,-3m 2fo,-3m,2il,-3m 2il,-3m,2lh,-3m 2iv,-m,2lg,-m 2lh,-3m,2lh,-o 2lg,-m,2lg,-s 2lg,-s,2lg,-l 2lg,-l,2m8,-l 2m8,-l,2n0,-e 2n0,-e,2nh,0 2nh,0,2o3,16 2o3,16,2oi,1s 2oi,1s,2pe,2q 2pe,2q,2q3,3e 2q3,3e,2qu,40 2qu,40,2s4,4g 2s4,4g,2td,4p 2td,4p,2uh,4u 2uh,4u,304,50 304,50,31c,50 31c,50,32g,4u 32g,4u,33m,4p 33m,4p,34h,4h 34i,4g,357,44 357,44,369,39 369,39,370,2e 370,2e,37c,1o 37c,1o,37p,l 37p,l,39l,l 39l,l,39t,1b 39t,1b,3aa,20 3aa,20,3aq,2k 3aq,2k,3b9,34 3b9,34,3bq,3h 3bq,3h,3cl,3v 3cl,3v,3db,47 3db,47,3dt,4b 3dt,4b,3f4,4i 3f4,4i,3gi,4m 3gi,4m,3hv,4n 3hv,4n,3jh,4n 3jh,4n,3lb,4m 3lb,4m,3mm,4j 3mm,4j,3o4,4b 3o4,4b,3p8,40 3p8,40,3qe,3d 3qe,3d,3rj,2f 3rj,2f,3se,1f 3se,1f,3t9,-5 3tt,-22,3ua,-44 3ua,-44,3ve,-44 3t9,-5,3tt,-22 3v0,-45,3v0,-bk 3v1,-an,435,-46 3v1,-6p,40i,-46 3ve,-44,403,-44 403,-44,41e,-44 41e,-44,43v,-44 #


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

let this thread die?!?!? Never especially when everyone keeps making great levels. I liked the DH level that was fun then so are all of the skatepark levels keep up the great work!


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

-2vd,-bj,-2vf,-e9 -2vf,-e9,-2ui,-gn -2v0,-8l,-2vd,-bj -2ui,-gn,-2so,-j9 -2u5,-64,-2v0,-8l -2sp,-49,-2u5,-64 -2so,-j9,-2r2,-ks -2rb,-37,-2sp,-49 -2pa,-2d,-2rb,-37 -2ms,-21,-2pa,-2d -2o5,-jm,-2f4,-jm -2h8,-1t,-2ms,-21 -2cn,-1r,-2h9,-1t -2f4,-jm,-2c7,-js -2cs,3a,-2cn,-1r -2bd,3a,-2cs,3a -2c7,-js,-29s,-jr -2b5,4n,-2bd,3a -2ak,65,-2b5,4n -29s,-jr,-27g,-jc -29v,76,-2ak,65 -293,81,-29v,76 -272,8v,-285,8k -285,8k,-293,81 -27g,-jc,-25b,-j5 -25n,95,-272,8v -25b,-j5,-247,-j5 -20r,95,-25n,95 -247,-j5,-22p,-j8 -22p,-j8,-20s,-jj -20s,-jj,-1vk,-k2 -1vm,95,-20r,95 -1vk,-k2,-1ue,-kp -1tn,8f,-1uh,8r -1uh,8r,-1vn,94 -1ue,-kp,-1tk,-lm -1tk,-lm,-1sd,-ll -1sq,7u,-1to,8h -1sd,-ll,-1sc,-j5 -1sc,-j5,-1mk,-j6 -1r5,6e,-1s0,7c -1s0,7c,-1sq,7u -1pg,3j,-1pu,4j -1pu,4j,-1qe,5i -1qe,5i,-1r5,6e -1pg,9e,-1p9,3j -1pa,3j,-1pg,3j -1mk,9f,-1pp,9d -1mk,-j6,-1mj,-lh -1mj,-lh,-1ll,-li -1ll,-li,-1kr,-kk -1l2,6e,-1mi,6e -1mi,6e,-1ml,9f -1kr,-kk,-1k1,-jp -1k1,-jp,-1j8,-j6 -1jn,8f,-1kd,7n -1kd,7n,-1l1,6f -1im,95,-1jn,8f -1j8,-j6,-1ib,-io -1ib,-io,-1hc,-ii -1hn,9i,-1im,95 -1hc,-ii,-1gd,-ih -1fl,9s,-1gs,9o -1gs,9o,-1hn,9i 54,vu,-1fs,-1mm -1gd,-ig,-1bh,-if -1ec,9s,-1fl,9s -1d7,9s,-1ec,9s -1ce,9p,-1dc,9s -1bl,9h,-1ce,9p -1bh,-if,-194,-im -19g,88,-1af,8u -1af,8u,-1bl,9h -194,-im,-177,-j0 -183,6k,-18q,7i -18q,7i,-19g,88 -177,-j0,-15n,-je -17f,8q,-17d,6m -17e,6l,-183,6l -14n,8p,-17f,8q -15n,-je,-146,-k3 -146,-k3,-12r,-l0 -13i,6i,-14f,6i -14f,6i,-14f,8r -14n,8q,-14f,8q -12r,-l0,-11r,-m1 -12k,8d,-137,7g -137,7g,-13i,6i -11k,99,-12k,8d -11r,-m1,-10l,-m1 -10j,9s,-11k,99 -10l,-m1,-10k,-j6 -10k,-j6,-q0,-j5 -ut,a7,-vp,a4 -vp,a4,-10j,9s -sl,aa,-ut,a7 -s2,ab,-sl,aa -pk,a4,-qj,a9 -qj,a9,-s2,ab -q0,-j5,-nn,-j5 -on,9p,-pk,a4 -nn,-j5,-no,-m4 -no,-m4,-mh,-m4 -ne,8p,-o2,9a -o2,9a,-on,9p -mh,-m4,-ls,-l4 -ls,-l4,-lb,-kf -kg,6q,-m1,6q -m1,6q,-mn,7s -mn,7s,-ne,8p -lb,-kf,-kg,-jq -kg,-jq,-jm,-j8 -ju,2k,-kd,34 -kd,34,-kf,6r -jm,-j8,-io,-iq -io,-iq,-hk,-ik -ig,1o,-ja,26 -ja,26,-ju,2k -hk,-ik,-f2,-if -gh,1f,-hm,1i -hm,1i,-ig,1o -fk,1d,-gh,1f -f2,-if,-a3,-ie -dg,r,-eh,16 -eh,16,-fk,1d -cf,2,-cv,i -cv,i,-dg,r -b7,n,-b6,-o -b6,-o,-bs,-n -bs,-n,-cf,2 -7f,l,-b7,n -5q,g,-6d,-3 -6e,-3,-6r,-q -6r,-q,-7i,-r -7i,-r,-7f,l -48,1a,-4v,10 -4v,10,-5q,g -1i,1i,-38,1f -38,1f,-48,1a -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,2i,1n 2h,1m,3f,25 3e,25,47,2q 48,2r,4l,3i 4l,3i,5e,54 5e,54,5s,68 5s,68,6s,7p 6g,in,54,vu 1lc,12k,52,vt 6s,7p,7b,8r 7b,8r,7r,9u 80,g9,75,h9 75,h9,6g,io 7r,9u,8g,aj 8g,aj,9e,bd 9m,cq,93,e8 92,ej,80,gc 93,e4,92,em 9e,bd,9m,cq 9d,bd,ah,c7 ah,c7,bt,cv a5,ck,9h,c5 c5,dp,a5,ck bt,cv,dm,di fo,em,c5,dp dm,di,ff,du ff,du,h6,e2 qc,eq,fo,em h6,e2,jf,e4 jf,e4,n1,e5 n1,e5,pb,e4 pb,e4,qf,e0 qe,e1,qu,dt s2,ed,qc,eq qr,dt,s2,dh s1,dh,s2,ed 1eo,1q7,1dl,1q7 1en,1q7,1en,1ul 1dl,1q9,1dr,1vd 1en,1ul,1fa,21l 1dr,1vd,1gi,27p 1fa,21l,1g6,246 1g6,246,1h1,25v 1h1,25v,1if,28g 1gi,27p,1lp,2fs 1if,28g,1mm,2fe 1lc,12k,1n1,12i 1mm,20s,1m2,20s 1lp,2fs,1qt,2ke 1n1,12i,1rl,174 1n0,224,1mm,20s 1od,240,1ni,235 1ni,235,1n0,224 1mm,2fe,1oc,2h8 1qe,24s,1pe,24j 1pe,24j,1od,240 1oc,2h8,1po,2ic 1po,2ic,1rf,2jc 1rq,250,1qe,24s 1qt,2ke,20b,2lq 1rk,174,1t6,187 210,252,1rq,250 1rf,2jc,1tp,2kb 1t6,187,1un,18u 1tp,2kb,1v9,2km 1un,18u,20p,19d 1v9,2km,221,2l2 20p,19d,227,19k 21v,252,210,252 20b,2lq,245,2m2 227,19k,23o,19k 23d,258,21v,252 221,2l2,246,2l8 23o,19k,275,19i 24t,26b,24b,25n 24b,25n,23d,258 245,2m2,245,2l8 245,2l8,26p,2l0 2b1,2m0,243,2m3 25e,27s,24t,26b 26c,29s,25n,28t 25n,28t,25e,27s 275,19i,2cg,19d 26q,2as,26c,29s 26q,2as,270,2b7 270,2b7,279,2bi 279,2bi,27m,2bs 27m,2bs,284,2c4 26p,2l0,28v,2kk 29g,2cg,28e,2c7 284,2c4,28i,2c9 28v,2kk,2b1,2k0 2as,2cl,29g,2cg 2ft,2cj,2as,2cl 2cg,19d,2ej,197 2b1,2k0,2b1,2m0 2b0,2m0,2b3,2u0 2b3,2u0,31l,30m 2ej,197,2fv,18t 2fv,18t,2hj,188 2i1,2c8,2gs,2ch 2gs,2ch,2fu,2ck 2hj,188,2j6,176 2j1,2bp,2i1,2c8 2j6,176,2ka,161 2ka,161,2l1,14r 2ki,2aa,2jq,2b9 2jq,2b9,2j1,2bp 2l1,14r,2lf,13e 2lf,13e,2n6,13f 2m2,27m,2lm,27t 2lm,27t,2l7,298 2l7,298,2ki,2aa 2n6,13f,2mv,19m 2mv,19m,2q6,19l 2mb,27m,2m2,27m 2mb,27i,2md,29v 2n9,2b5,2mv,2a1 2md,29v,2mu,2a0 2np,2c6,2n9,2b5 2o9,2cq,2np,2c6 2pm,2dm,2ov,2db 2ov,2db,2o9,2cq 2q8,15g,2qo,157 2q6,19l,2q8,15g 2rt,2dv,2qj,2ds 2qj,2ds,2pm,2dm 2qo,157,2r8,156 2r8,156,2rj,15c 2rj,15c,2v0,18m 2t2,2e0,2rs,2dv 2uq,2dt,2tc,2e0 2tb,2e0,2sr,2e0 2v0,18m,30j,19l 30g,2dj,2uq,2dt 30j,19l,320,1a6 327,2ct,30g,2dj 320,1a6,33a,1ae 33e,2c5,327,2ct 31l,30m,37j,357 33a,1ae,34u,1af 34p,2bg,33e,2c5 34u,1af,3bi,1ag 35r,2ac,34p,2bg 373,29i,35r,2ac 38g,28v,373,29i 391,28a,38g,28v 37j,358,399,35u 3av,278,39u,27l 39u,27l,391,28a 399,35u,3a8,365 3bi,1ag,3ee,1a3 3bt,26g,3av,278 3c7,2th,3be,2th 3be,2th,3bd,2ua 3bd,2ua,3c2,2ua 3bb,2ts,3bm,2ts 3a8,365,3bj,36b 3bj,36b,3d3,36a 3ds,25q,3cq,264 3cq,264,3bt,26g 3c6,2ua,3ci,2th 3ci,2th,3cp,2ub 3cp,2ub,3cv,2ti 3cv,2ti,3d4,2ub 3df,2u2,3cu,2th 3d4,2ub,3df,2u2 3d3,36a,3eh,366 3ee,1a3,3gj,19i 3f4,24s,3ei,258 3ei,258,3ds,25q 3eh,366,3fl,35v 3gn,249,3ft,24j 3ft,24j,3f4,24s 3fl,35v,3gp,35i 3gj,19i,3hl,193 3hl,193,3j2,187 3if,22r,3hn,23b 3hn,23b,3gn,249 3gp,35i,3hf,353 3hf,353,3i7,34c 3j2,187,3jr,17g 3k4,22b,3jb,22i 3jb,22i,3if,22r 3j1,310,3j1,2vg 3it,32k,3j1,310 3i7,34c,3il,33h 3il,33h,3iu,32k 3jr,17h,3kk,16n 3kk,16n,3l2,163 3l2,163,3le,152 3lt,20s,3l4,21a 3l4,21a,3kj,222 3kj,222,3k4,22b 3le,152,3lp,153 3lp,153,3lb,16j 3lb,16j,3oj,16g 3mo,20j,3lt,20s 3os,207,3nq,20c 3nq,20c,3mo,20j 3ok,12v,3r6,14a 3oj,13c,3so,159 3oj,16g,3ol,131 3q8,1vp,3os,207 3r6,14a,3sf,14q 3rs,1ut,3q8,1vp 3sf,14q,3u3,155 3so,159,40g,15v 401,1s7,3rs,1ut 3u3,155,40j,15l 43j,1s4,401,1s7 40j,15l,41v,15o 40g,15v,42a,161 41v,15o,48a,15p 427,160,48h,160 4b3,1rl,43j,1s3 48b,15o,4aa,15j 48g,15u,4c7,15k 4aa,15j,4c6,15a 4d5,1ke,4b0,1ku 4av,1ku,4b3,1rl 4c6,15a,4db,14t 4c7,15k,4dr,153 4db,14t,4ei,141 4dr,153,4fe,13m 4f2,1jc,4d5,1ke 4ei,141,4fj,132 4fj,132,4g7,126 4fe,13m,4gf,129 4gu,1hf,4f2,1jc 4gf,129,4g8,126 4ij,1f0,4gu,1hf 4l4,17q,4ij,1f0 4no,to,4lt,15i 4lt,15i,4mk,15l 4lt,15h,4l4,17q 4l4,17q,4lu,17u 4lu,17u,4ml,15l 4mk,15l,4o4,tp 4nm,to,4ob,pd 4ob,pd,4or,pd 4or,pd,4o3,to 4o4,tp,4np,to #

the right line is more slopestyle but the left line is a dirt jump level. The djs i think are harder


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

whoops sorry about that big line blocking the djs just erase it


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

it can never DIE!!! i need more levels to play! keep em coming people!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Ok this may not be your typical DH course, but what evs.

-1j,7m,-16,7m -h,-27,-12,-2a -12,-2a,-1c,-23 -1c,-23,-1e,-1i -1e,-1i,-1a,-19 -d,-1d,-d,-1l -d,-1l,-12,-1l e,-28,-1,-27 -1,-27,-5,-1s -1i,1h,-1i,-q -1i,-q,20,-q -1a,-19,-10,-16 -10,-16,-j,-16 -j,-16,-d,-1d -5,-1s,-5,-1b -1i,1i,-1i,7k 1i,1i,-1j,1i 4i,7m,-1c,7m 12,-1f,14,-1r 14,-1r,u,-24 u,-24,e,-28 1h,-28,1h,-1r -5,-1b,7,-17 7,-17,q,-18 q,-18,12,-1f 1i,-18,1i,-1h 1i,1i,2h,1m 2h,1m,3c,1v 2g,1n,2g,7l 3c,1v,46,2i 46,2i,5f,3t 7p,7k,4i,7m 3s,486,3s,46u 3s,46u,4g,46u 3s,47d,4e,47d 3h,4bv,3h,48h 3h,48h,7s,48h 6b,4bv,3h,4bv 5f,3t,7r,6d 4v,3f,4v,7l 4r,46t,4r,485 59,483,59,46t 59,46t,5p,482 5p,482,5p,46t 64,46u,64,480 9a,7j,7p,7k 6c,47p,6g,47v 6o,482,6s,47t 6s,47t,6s,47n 6s,47n,6k,47i 6d,478,6f,46t 6f,46t,6q,46t 6q,46t,6u,473 6d,476,6k,47h 6g,47v,6o,482 75,46t,75,483 8u,4bv,6b,4bv 7r,6d,8f,6r 8f,6r,9f,7b c1,7t,9a,7j 7r,47g,75,47g 7r,47f,7r,46s 7r,46s,7r,483 bf,4bv,8u,4bv 9f,7b,aj,7m aj,7m,bt,7r bt,7r,ct,7t bu,7s,m8,9g cp,4c0,bf,4bv ct,7t,du,7r du,7r,es,7m hn,4ec,ds,4ca ds,4ca,cp,4c0 es,7m,fs,7a fs,7a,gu,6l gu,6l,hm,60 hn,61,ia,61 ia,61,ia,8r k0,4fb,hn,4ec kv,4c1,is,4b8 is,4b8,ka,4b6 ka,4b6,jq,4cb jq,4cb,ir,4b8 m6,4ft,k0,4fb m8,9g,10d,ai nv,4g4,m6,4ft ps,4g7,nv,4g4 rg,3d,q4,40 q4,40,q4,56 q4,56,q4,9s rt,4g7,ps,4g7 rf,3e,sk,40 vt,4g7,rt,4g7 sk,40,ti,4a ti,4a,ul,4h sk,41,sk,a5 ul,4h,105,4j 105,4j,138,4j 10d,ai,1ch,as 123,4g7,vt,4g7 16b,4g4,123,4g7 138,4j,14q,4d 14q,4d,15u,40 14s,4d,14s,ak 15u,40,16p,3g 16p,3g,17a,31 19c,4fn,16b,4g4 17a,32,17a,an 1cm,4f0,19c,4fn 1fs,at,1cg,at 1f6,4dq,1cm,4f0 1h5,au,1fs,at 1ht,4bt,1f6,4dq 1id,b5,1h5,au 1jn,4ab,1ht,4bt 1k9,c3,1jd,bh 1jd,bh,1id,b5 1k9,c3,1pk,hp 1m4,47g,1jn,4ab 1mt,462,1m4,47g 1oa,40m,1mt,463 1pj,hp,1q6,j3 1sc,3ds,1pk,3ds 1pl,3ds,1p8,3du 1p8,3du,1ou,3e6 1ou,3e6,1ou,3l5 1ou,3l5,1ot,3ri 1ot,3ri,1oa,40m 1q6,j3,1q3,k6 1q3,k6,1ql,l1 1ql,l1,1qb,lf 1qb,lf,1qn,lh 1qn,lh,1ra,m0 1ra,m0,1qv,mc 1qv,mc,1ra,mq 1ra,mq,1s0,n5 1q0,3aa,1q0,39r 1q0,39r,1qc,39j 1qc,39j,1r2,39k 1r2,39k,1r6,39t 1pq,3ar,1qc,3b2 1qc,3b2,1qp,3b0 1qp,3b0,1r5,3al 1r5,3al,1qk,3aa 1qk,3aa,1q0,3aa 1s0,n5,1un,pm 1rj,3av,1rj,39i 1t9,39j,1sr,39q 1sr,39q,1sl,3aa 1rj,3at,1s8,3at 1sl,3aa,1sl,3aq 1sl,3aq,1t2,3b0 1tt,3ds,1sc,3ds 1u1,3ar,1u2,3a8 1u2,3a8,1tr,39o 1tr,39o,1t9,39j 1t2,3b0,1ti,3b0 1ti,3b0,1u1,3ar 1v1,3e5,1tt,3ds 1un,pm,20k,rk 1uh,39n,1ur,3ar 1ur,3ar,1ve,39q 1ve,39q,1vq,3aq 1vq,3aq,20a,39s 209,3em,1v1,3e5 20j,rk,213,s1 213,s1,226,so 28t,126,20k,rl 213,3a6,213,39m 213,3ao,213,3ah 21f,3ev,209,3em 22r,3f2,21f,3ev 226,so,236,tc 23t,3f8,22r,3f2 236,tc,248,tr 248,tr,25i,u9 24t,3fq,23t,3f8 25i,u9,26s,uk 25l,ub,25l,vj 25k,3gk,24t,3fq 275,3i7,25k,3gk 26s,uk,27t,up 27g,uo,27g,114 28s,3jr,275,3i7 27t,up,28t,uq 28t,uq,2cm,uq 29b,uq,29b,12c 2dh,149,28t,126 2ad,3kt,28s,3jr 2c9,3lo,2ad,3kt 2b9,ur,2b9,137 2em,3me,2c9,3lo 2cm,uq,2f9,uq 2d9,ur,2d9,146 2eq,14h,2dh,149 2f9,uq,2f9,14h 2h2,14h,2eq,14h 2gf,3ml,2em,3me 2ip,149,2h2,14h 2in,3mn,2gf,3ml 2k9,13o,2ip,149 2mb,3mh,2in,3mn 2kq,13a,2k9,13o 2mo,115,2lq,126 2lq,126,2kq,13a 2nh,10n,2mo,115 2o9,3m8,2mb,3mh 2od,10i,2v3,123 2od,10i,2nh,10n 2q3,3lr,2o9,3m8 2u1,3kf,2q3,3lr 2v2,123,30a,12b 318,3ii,2v3,3jt 2v3,3jt,2u1,3kf 30a,12b,31g,12f 31g,12f,32c,12g 32c,12g,346,12g 32u,3gn,318,3ii 34a,3f0,32u,3gn 346,12g,35g,12c 35g,12c,36k,125 35o,3bv,34a,3f0 36k,125,37l,11p 382,32b,370,34m 370,34m,36h,35u 36h,35u,363,38t 363,38t,363,3ak 363,3ak,35o,3bv 37l,11p,38j,117 38j,117,39e,10f 3a7,30e,382,32b 39e,10f,3ei,10f 3aj,31m,3a7,30e 3ds,2u5,3bg,2ve 3bg,2ve,3bq,30e 3bq,30e,3b9,316 3b9,316,3c2,32b 3c2,32b,3aj,31m 3ei,10f,3gv,10f 3fa,2tb,3ds,2u5 3h2,2s7,3fa,2tb 3gv,10f,3ll,10f 3is,2qm,3h2,2s7 3ma,2na,3is,2qm 3ll,10f,3nm,10f 3n1,2m8,3ma,2na 3nm,10f,3ql,12j 3oq,29a,3o5,2ah 3o5,2ah,3nv,2bu 3nv,2bu,3nv,2hr 3nv,2hr,3nk,2k7 3nk,2k7,3n1,2m8 3qp,26v,3pp,285 3pp,285,3oq,29a 3qk,12i,3s0,13f 3rr,260,3qp,26v 3s0,13f,3tj,14b 3t6,256,3rr,260 3tj,14b,3v5,150 3uv,244,3t6,256 3v5,150,40v,15i 410,229,400,23c 400,23c,3uv,244 40v,15i,430,160 42i,20g,410,229 430,160,452,16b 438,1vp,42i,20g 45m,1qq,44p,1rt 44p,1rt,448,1t1 448,1t1,43p,1ui 43p,1ui,438,1vp 452,16b,47g,16i 46h,1pk,45m,1qq 47g,16i,49l,16j 486,1ln,47i,1me 47i,1me,478,1n2 478,1n2,477,1nf 477,1nf,471,1og 471,1og,46h,1pk 49v,1f3,49f,1fd 49f,1fd,494,1fr 494,1fr,48u,1gf 48u,1gf,48s,1h3 48s,1h3,48s,1ht 48s,1ht,48v,1ic 48v,1ic,49a,1j3 49a,1j3,49a,1jq 49a,1jq,494,1kf 494,1kf,48r,1kt 48r,1kt,486,1ln 49k,16j,4cj,16j 4b9,1cd,4ar,1du 4ar,1du,4aa,1eo 4aa,1eo,49v,1f3 4cr,19b,4c9,19r 4c9,19r,4bu,1ae 4bu,1ae,4bh,1b8 4bh,1b8,4b9,1cd 4m5,13v,4cq,19b 4lr,11i,4k7,11i 4k7,11i,4li,116 4kj,117,4ll,10g 4ll,10g,4l0,10g 4l0,10g,4m0,vj 4lr,145,4lr,11i 4li,116,4kj,117 4m4,140,4lr,143 4m0,vj,4n1,10e 4n1,10e,4m5,10f 4m5,10f,4nc,110 4m4,13v,4m4,11h 4nc,110,4m7,114 4m7,114,4np,11i 4np,11i,4m5,11i 4m5,13v,4o0,132 4o3,12u,4nv,132 #5d,4an


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

pretty sweet track! haha the middle caught me off guard where ya turn! lol


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> pretty sweet track! haha the middle caught me off guard where ya turn! lol


Yeah I ran out of room twice:thumbsup:


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

a fast track with one sorta tech section

-100,ab,-vg,76 -vg,76,-tr,3c -vq,d9,-100,ab -vb,fs,-vq,d9 -ui,i3,-vb,fs -tp,37,-qu,-b -tr,3c,-tp,37 -t6,jt,-ui,i3 -o1,22n,-tn,22k -tn,22k,-p6,22t -qe,lo,-t6,jt -tk,23j,-tm,1ue -s6,208,-sh,201 -sg,203,-t2,209 -t2,209,-t2,20q -t2,20q,-si,211 -si,211,-s6,20t -s6,20t,-s6,208 -tk,22c,-o1,22n -p6,22t,-ti,22t -m5,23g,-tk,23j -qi,-8h,-qm,-a1 -qm,-a1,-qb,-bj -rv,202,-rv,20r -rf,20r,-rg,1vr -qc,1vr,-r7,1vr -r7,1vr,-r7,20t -rv,20r,-rf,20r -r7,20t,-qk,20r -qb,-bj,-pj,-cl -pj,-cl,-o3,-dl -po,-6v,-qi,-8h -oi,-5v,-po,-6v -nq,mm,-qe,lo -q9,1vq,-q9,20n -pv,1vp,-q0,20p -q8,20c,-q0,20b -mt,-5a,-oi,-5v -o1,1h,-bt,1g -k4,n8,-nq,mm -m6,-bn,-g8,-bn -km,-4s,-mt,-5a -d3,23h,-m7,23e -iu,-4m,-km,-4s -gb,-4h,-iu,-4m -ea,nc,-k4,n8 -g8,-bn,-bo,-bq -9j,-4g,-gb,-4h -bd,ne,-ea,nc -d3,23i,-a8,23o -9q,26f,-d5,269 -bo,-bq,-9i,-bu -bt,1g,-9q,19 -7g,nd,-bd,ne -9i,-bu,-7p,-c6 -9s,19,-7u,o -a8,23o,-a5,26d -42,26f,-9q,26f -7u,o,-6i,-1 -7p,-c6,-60,-ck -5s,-76,-6g,-7u -6i,-1,-5t,-r -5l,n3,-7g,nd -60,-ck,-49,-d6 -59,-67,-5s,-76 -4v,-3c,-4v,-4u -4v,-4u,-59,-67 -57,-22,-4v,-3c -5t,-r,-57,-22 -34,mf,-5m,n3 -49,-d6,-47,-bv -47,-bv,29,-cq 4p,26g,-42,26f -1i,1i,-2h,1i -2h,1i,-2g,m v,mg,-34,mf -1i,1i,1i,1i 2e,m6,v,lm v,lm,v,mg 29,-cq,3s,-cq 1i,1i,8t,1j 3n,md,2e,m6 3s,-cq,8n,-b0 5l,mh,3n,md 76,m9,5l,mh 6r,286,4p,26g 9h,m8,76,m9 99,29i,6r,286 8n,-b0,aq,-aa 8t,1j,8u,48 8u,48,gu,4a bl,2ai,99,29i aq,-aa,ch,-9r bd,mh,9h,m8 dl,mf,bd,mh ec,2b7,bl,2ai ch,-9r,e2,-9i e2,-9i,fl,-9f fm,m6,dl,mf f1,13h,f4,127 f4,127,fq,10e fb,151,f1,13h g8,16n,fb,151 i8,2bf,ec,2b7 fl,-9f,ng,-9h gu,4a,ig,4s hu,m7,fm,m6 fq,10e,gs,v4 gs,v4,if,u0 hg,180,g8,16n ig,4s,jg,5g js,mg,hu,m7 ir,18o,hg,180 pc,2bg,i8,2bf jg,5g,kn,6h lp,md,js,mg kj,197,ir,18o kn,6h,n9,8g nq,m4,lp,md kd,uu,sc,ur ne,19f,kj,197 n9,8g,p4,9n ng,-9h,nh,-6c nh,-6c,12n,-6e pp,m6,nq,m4 v2,19f,ne,19f p4,9n,qn,ad sb,md,pp,m6 ru,2bd,pc,2bg qn,ad,sa,at u2,2b9,ru,2bd sa,at,u1,bb 14v,md,sb,mc sc,ur,129,un u1,bb,vc,bj 1a6,19h,v2,19f 10t,2ar,u2,2b9 vc,bj,121,c0 121,c0,14e,c5 129,un,145,ui 14f,29t,10t,2ar 12n,-6e,17l,-41 14e,c5,175,c5 145,ui,15l,u8 163,298,14f,29t 16p,to,17i,t5 15l,u8,16p,to 17m,283,163,298 17l,-41,19l,-38 175,c5,197,c0 17t,ml,173,ln 18f,nq,17t,ml 18s,pg,18f,nq 17i,t5,18d,s3 18d,s3,18r,qr 18r,26t,17m,283 19l,-38,1c8,-2l 197,c0,1ar,bj 18r,qr,18s,pg 1a5,19g,1m0,1dl 1fi,1dm,1a2,1dq 1bj,23i,18r,26t 1ar,bj,1cj,at 1di,234,1bj,23i 1c8,-2l,1fj,-29 1cj,at,1ec,9s 1eg,9u,1kv,9t 1dh,234,2jv,1q4 1fj,-29,1is,-25 1mr,1dm,1fi,1dm 1is,-25,1ng,-27 1kt,9t,1pr,9u 1ng,-27,1ra,-2c 1pg,1fl,1o4,1eo 1o4,1eo,1mr,1dm 1r8,1gf,1pg,1fl 1ra,-2c,1uc,-2o 1pr,9u,1pt,7i 1pt,7j,1pt,6c 1pt,6c,22v,6d 1st,1h2,1r8,1gf 1uf,1hf,1st,1h2 1uc,-2o,21k,-3d 200,1hj,1uf,1hf 21f,1hi,200,1hj 235,1hc,21f,1hi 21k,-3d,24l,-4b 22v,6d,230,89 22v,88,279,88 24q,1h0,235,1hc 24l,-4b,282,-5r 26j,1gd,24q,1h0 27q,85,277,87 27q,85,2ba,ae 2cl,1ck,27q,1fp 27q,1fp,26j,1gd 282,-5r,2k9,-5s 2b8,ad,2et,cu 2fa,1bv,2cl,1ck 2et,cu,2g2,de 2is,1b3,2fa,1bv 2g2,de,2h0,dl 2h0,dl,2id,dr 2id,dr,2i9,f5 2i9,f5,2rr,ja 2k8,-5q,2nn,-5q 2sj,18h,2ir,1b3 2m1,1kr,2jl,1k9 2jl,1k9,2ju,1q6 2sb,1lk,2m1,1kq 2nn,-5q,2sp,-2o 2rr,j9,2tn,k2 2so,-2n,2tj,-2o 2tj,-2o,320,-q 2tn,k2,2v1,ku 3a2,156,2sj,18h 31c,1lk,2sb,1lk 2v1,ku,30h,mb 30h,mb,32b,nm 320,-q,33h,-b 32b,nm,33i,o9 36h,1lc,31c,1lk 33h,-b,34o,-2 33i,o9,35c,os 34o,-2,36u,8 35c,os,37m,ph 36u,8,3b0,b 3cg,1kh,36h,1lc 37m,ph,3a1,pr 3a1,pr,3bn,pt 3cb,13j,3a1,12s 3a1,12s,3a2,156 3b0,b,3gv,b 3bn,pt,3eb,po 3dv,13t,3cb,13j 3gv,1jc,3cg,1kh 3eb,po,3gh,pd 3fh,141,3dv,13t 3hb,140,3fh,141 3gv,b,3h4,3v 3h4,3v,3sk,46 3gh,pd,3ik,ou 3jf,13r,3hb,140 3lq,1ho,3gv,1jc 3ik,ou,3kn,o4 3l0,13k,3jf,13r 3kn,o4,3m3,ng 3n0,135,3l0,13k 3m3,ng,3m2,p6 3qj,1ff,3lq,1ho 3oi,12c,3n0,135 3q5,11d,3oi,12c 49p,ke,3q4,11e 426,19u,3qj,1ff 3sk,46,41i,71 41j,72,42v,7g 42v,7g,44q,7r 461,174,425,19u 44q,7r,471,7u 4a7,13m,461,173 471,7u,493,7p 493,7p,494,99 4e6,vr,4a7,13m 4gt,ru,4e6,vr 4jn,mh,4gt,ru 4m5,ea,4jn,mh 4o2,5s,4m5,ea 538,ca,4pr,q4 #

(somebody has to have some good levels other than me and R1d3r so post em)


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

biker kid said:


> (somebody has to have some good levels other than me and R1d3r so post em)


Okay, mine sucks elephant balls, but here you go...It's very hard, and very annoying. You can't get both stars at once. I'll keep trying to make better tracks...

-3qr,vq,-3qn,on -3qn,on,-3qj,vp -3qp,rd,-3qg,oj -3qn,pe,-3qa,vq -3ql,qg,-3pu,vr -3qh,rh,-3pj,vp -3qq,rq,-3ov,ua -3qd,s1,-3ov,vp -3qq,t9,-3no,v7 -3qp,so,-3od,up -3qb,se,-3p6,vp -3qr,uu,-3m2,vo -3qr,ug,-3mm,vk -3qr,tt,-3n7,vf -3i9,vq,-3qr,vq -3qr,vb,-3lh,vq -3qa,sf,-3ok,vq -3q2,t0,-3nt,vo -3o3,p4,-3ec,p5 -34i,vq,-3i9,vq -3es,i7,-3dm,gm -3es,kl,-3es,i7 -35t,km,-3es,km -3ed,p4,-34n,nh -30r,km,-35t,km -34n,nh,-316,nh -2od,vq,-34i,vq -316,nh,-2ut,nh -315,ng,-2ut,n8 -2vi,ie,-2uu,je -30m,nd,-2uu,ms -307,n8,-2ut,mh -2vl,mt,-2ut,lt -2vc,mg,-2ut,l7 -2ut,nh,-2ut,i2 -2v9,j0,-2uu,kc -2v9,j0,-2va,iq -2uu,k7,-2uv,kl -2v5,lr,-2uu,kg -2v1,l0,-2uu,l5 -2h8,vq,-2od,vq -2aq,vq,-2h8,vq -2as,vh,-2cm,vq -2bn,vk,-2de,vp -2a0,vb,-2bn,vp -27s,u3,-2ap,vq -2av,vh,-29c,uv -2a2,v6,-28p,uk -2ap,vq,-27t,vq -27s,vr,-27s,u3 -27t,u3,-24v,vq -208,vr,-27s,vr -1t5,100,-208,u0 -208,u0,-208,vr -1t6,100,-209,100 -209,100,-208,vr -1sq,vr,-1um,v0 -1ub,v5,-1vs,u9 -1s3,vn,-1u6,v7 -1n3,vv,-1t6,vv -1mv,uq,-1t8,vv -1tu,vg,-1rb,vj -1tf,vg,-1qd,vc -1sd,ve,-1p5,v5 -1r4,vi,-1te,vd -1i3,uq,-1mu,uq -1mu,uo,-1n3,vv -1hk,tv,-1mv,uq -1hk,u0,-1i5,uq -1ck,u0,-1hk,u0 -1hj,u0,-1cl,tl -1hn,tv,-1fg,tm -1ge,tt,-1ck,t8 -1fh,tn,-1ck,sp -1f1,th,-1du,sn -1ee,t2,-1fl,tn -1cr,pv,-1dr,tv -1d3,qt,-1e9,u0 -1db,rh,-1ek,u0 -1ee,t2,-1dj,s1 -1cn,p4,-1dd,tv -1ei,tc,-1cl,sc -1e2,t3,-1ck,ro -1ce,pr,-1cm,oj -1co,p5,-1cm,ok -1c9,qb,-1cl,ok -1c9,qa,-1cj,oh -1c9,qb,-1cj,oi -1cd,pq,-1be,u1 -1c9,qb,-1at,tv -1c0,r4,-1ac,tt -19k,th,-1cm,rs -19a,tk,-1ck,rk -172,u0,-1ck,tg -180,tt,-1cj,t4 -190,tn,-1cl,so -19p,tg,-1ck,sa -17b,u0,-1ck,u0 -1bi,rt,-19k,tv -1av,sh,-18s,u0 -10b,u0,-17b,u0 -10f,tk,-12p,u0 -11o,tq,-13l,u0 -117,tn,-vo,t9 -11l,u0,-vg,tc -n4,ni,-10b,u0 -10f,tk,-uq,st -vm,t9,-ub,si -kt,jo,-n3,nk -gr,lq,-kt,jo -g1,fl,-j0,fo -j0,fo,-gr,lq -g1,eh,-g1,fn -g1,ei,-fa,eb -bd,d7,-eb,f6 -eb,f6,-fb,eb -94,6u,-c1,62 -96,6u,-c8,a5 -c8,a5,-bd,d7 -7c,6j,-94,6u -3j,3k,-7c,6j -1h,3k,-3j,3k -2e,-2t,-q,-43 -2f,-2r,36,-2r -2g,-2s,-11,-1l -1h,1h,-1h,3k -1i,1i,1i,1i 36,-2r,17,-41 34,-2s,1f,-1k 1i,1i,7j,1i 33,13d,2e,11m 33,13c,el,1bk 7j,1i,cl,1i at,14,99,1h cd,a,aq,1i br,o,ae,1i bd,v,9t,1h fq,14t,9t,14t dv,-1o,c9,1h dn,-1a,bt,1i dd,-s,bk,1i ct,-7,b8,1h cl,1i,e0,-1o ck,1h,n1,1h fg,-8d,m9,-8d ek,1bj,nq,1bj kf,14t,fq,14t mh,1ap,k3,1bj lm,1b1,jb,1bj kt,1b7,j2,1bi mc,-21,l6,-3b l6,-3b,la,-2a p1,1g,lb,-29 lb,-29,mb,-21 nl,14u,kc,14u n9,147,lj,14u mj,14g,kp,14v nt,19t,lk,1bj n9,1ac,kv,1bj p3,1h,md,-20 md,-21,pd,1d md,-20,pu,1e n5,-18,ql,1f n1,1h,p3,1h ou,12u,na,14t og,13d,mo,14t nu,13s,m5,14u p7,183,ne,1bi ot,18k,mu,1bi od,19b,mb,1bk no,-q,qv,1e oh,-8,rj,1e sb,s9,oi,12d p3,12o,nl,14u or,138,no,14u qr,107,oo,13b nq,1bj,p8,183 p8,183,nq,1bi nq,1bi,ri,1bi p2,1f,tg,1e ri,1bi,p7,183 p7,184,ru,1bg pg,18g,sk,1bg q8,197,tg,1bg ph,a,s7,1f qh,o,sq,1d rg,10,te,1d u5,qs,qr,107 r1,19p,ua,1bg rh,1bh,14v,1bh s3,1ab,va,1bg te,1e,12a,1e ue,vg,t7,113 tc,1ap,10a,1bh 119,lj,u5,qs uq,1b5,11e,1bg 11a,lj,11j,le 11i,le,18c,le 13l,fe,12l,g4 12l,g4,146,h4 146,h4,12e,hi 129,1d,1fo,1d 147,fk,14d,hg 14d,hg,163,hd 14v,1bh,1b6,1bh 16n,es,15t,fv 176,h5,16j,eq 16v,en,17t,h4 15t,fv,16e,h3 16e,h3,176,h5 194,eg,17v,hc 1b7,f9,18e,hd 1d1,kb,18c,le 194,ee,1a1,gd 1b4,1bh,1b3,17o 1d0,kb,1f8,ju 1hm,1a,1gb,1d 1nt,1c,1fn,1e 1f0,7i,1pv,cu 1iv,12,1hu,1c 1if,17,1h1,1d 1k1,7,1j3,1c 1jm,j,1ii,1c 1j9,1e,1kf,-1 1qk,hu,1ip,hu 1qi,gn,1ir,ht 1k0,8,1kg,-d 1kg,-d,1kf,0 1l6,-15,1kg,-d 1kg,-2,1ld,-14 1q2,-15,1l6,-15 1ns,1c,1r4,1c 1r4,1c,1r4,-15 1r4,-15,1q1,-15 1r4,-16,1rn,-16 1r5,1b,219,1a 1qi,hu,1qi,gk 1qi,gk,1qh,iq 1qi,gk,1u7,ht 21o,hu,1qk,hu 1qk,hu,1qk,kt 1qj,ht,1rc,ku 21u,ku,1qq,ku 1qk,kt,1qq,kt 1rn,-16,1rn,-t 1rn,-t,1s5,-t 1s5,-t,1s6,-l 1s6,-l,1sj,-k 1sj,-k,1si,-e 1si,-e,1su,-d 1su,-d,1su,-4 1su,-4,1t9,-4 1t9,-4,1t9,6 1t9,6,1ti,5 1ti,5,1ti,a 1ti,a,1u2,a 1u2,a,1u5,k 1u5,k,1un,k 1un,k,1un,p 1un,p,1vc,p 1vc,p,1vc,u 1vc,u,204,u 204,u,204,14 204,14,20u,14 20u,14,20t,1b 218,1a,218,1o 218,1o,21t,1o 21t,1o,21v,22 21v,22,22e,21 22e,21,22b,25 22b,25,22h,2c 22h,2c,22j,2i 22j,2i,22r,2m 22t,2o,22s,2u 22s,2u,234,3b 238,3e,230,34 21o,ku,21o,hu 21o,ht,26u,kt 2bq,ku,21u,ku 238,3d,23d,3j 23d,3j,23a,3s 23a,3s,23i,3v 23i,3v,24q,4v 24r,51,2ah,d1 2ah,d1,2b9,dj 2br,kv,29u,hs 29u,hs,2c3,ku 2aa,ic,2ce,kv 2ao,it,2cr,kv 2bd,8v,2cc,6i 2cc,6i,2cu,64 2c8,6t,2cr,67 2cg,6j,2bv,7j 2c5,77,2bm,8j 2c7,72,2bn,8t 2cc,ba,2bd,8v 2d1,ba,2bd,8v 2bp,9g,2bh,8j 2bl,91,2bo,82 2bo,82,2bm,7s 2bm,8i,2bf,8n 2cr,b9,2c3,am 2bo,9e,2di,ba 2c8,9v,2e3,ba 2c0,9m,2bl,8m 2bv,9j,2bp,8m 2dn,ba,2cc,ba 2b9,dj,2ct,e8 2ba,jg,2d9,ku 2bu,ju,2do,ku 2cf,k7,2ee,ku 2gn,kv,2br,kv 2cu,64,2df,5s 2ck,6f,2de,5t 2cs,ae,2f1,ba 2dg,al,2fk,ba 2co,a9,2bu,9c 2nf,ba,2dm,b9 2ct,e8,2et,ek 2cu,ke,2ev,ku 2e1,kl,2g5,kt 2f2,8u,2or,5o 2e6,ar,2gh,ba 2f5,b7,2hh,ba 2eu,av,2gv,b9 2et,ek,2g0,ei 2ft,b3,2hr,b9 2g0,ei,2gn,ee 2gn,ee,2m8,ee 2ls,kv,2gn,kv 2tg,kv,2ls,kv 2m8,ee,2qq,ee 2oq,5o,30l,5o 2uq,ba,2ng,ba 2qp,ee,30l,ee 32b,ks,2tg,kv 2tg,kv,32d,kl 2uq,24,2ui,2e 2ui,2e,2ut,2n 2ut,2n,2ui,2r 2v3,23,2v3,2q 2v3,2q,2vc,2r 30h,e0,2v9,ee 2vp,e8,2um,ee 2ui,ks,32h,kc 2vh,22,2vg,2n 2vg,2n,2vs,2p 2vs,2p,2vq,24 2vq,24,2vg,23 2vv,23,307,2j 30d,23,309,2j 30a,26,30l,2h 30l,5o,351,5p 30g,9e,302,90 302,90,2ve,8r 2vd,8q,30h,9f 2vt,94,30n,a0 31g,c2,30h,9h 315,bc,30g,9e 30b,9j,311,ar 30l,ee,31g,c2 30u,dh,303,ee 30g,dv,316,ct 30s,db,31f,c2 300,e6,30l,dm 2vo,ko,32m,k1 30n,kg,32h,ji 30i,2l,314,25 318,bq,311,ar 317,ch,319,bg 31d,k4,338,ir 327,ji,33b,id 33f,i8,32b,ks 35a,do,33f,i8 32p,iv,33l,hn 32h,ji,331,ja 38r,34,35a,do #-3ec,j9 1a6,1a4


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Here's another one. It's a dirtjump track, and it's pretty hard. Don't ride too fast, and be smooth. I placed "cheater" ramps in a few places if you don't make the gaps, but tryto make the gaps.:thumbsup:

-2l,1k,15,1k -2m,1j,-2m,5p -22,1j,-22,5o -2n,28,2j,28 -2m,2s,36,2s -2n,3o,45,3o -2m,4f,55,4f -2m,5p,8u,5p -2n,54,6e,54 -1f,1k,-1f,5p -s,1l,-s,5q -b,1l,-b,5o 15,1k,1i,1l 1i,1l,1r,1n 9,1l,9,5q q,1k,s,5o 18,1j,1e,5q 1r,1n,25,1q 25,1q,2c,20 2c,20,2m,2a 2m,2a,42,3n 1j,1j,2b,5n 1v,1n,3g,5p 2h,26,52,5m 41,3m,5g,4n 5g,4n,74,5d 74,5d,91,5p 91,5p,cp,5p cp,5p,l4,5p m0,5c,jv,5o ku,5i,ir,5p l4,5p,lk,5k lk,5k,m0,5d l3,5o,10j,5o kq,5i,mh,53 ln,5a,mq,4r mp,4s,n5,4g n5,4g,ne,43 md,50,n4,4g n8,4b,n8,5n oa,4d,n6,4e m0,5d,md,56 md,56,mp,4s nm,3k,o3,2n o3,2n,ob,28 ob,27,ob,5n ne,43,nm,3k np,3d,np,5n ob,3j,nm,3j ob,57,n7,58 tp,1m,ug,2k ug,2k,v8,39 to,1l,to,5o uc,2g,uc,5o uu,31,uu,5o to,2p,uj,2p v8,39,vu,3n to,4c,11a,4c tn,3f,vg,3f tn,53,14l,5b vu,3n,10u,47 vh,3f,vh,5m 106,3r,106,5n 10j,5o,169,5o vg,5k,vi,5p 10u,47,126,4m 126,4m,13h,53 10r,44,10r,5o 11d,4d,11d,5n 126,4m,126,5n 13h,53,14g,59 12n,4r,12n,5n 13d,51,13d,5m 14g,59,154,5c 154,5c,15q,5e 142,57,142,5o 14m,5a,14m,5n 15q,5e,16h,5g 16h,5g,178,5g 169,5n,1c7,5n 178,5g,191,5k 191,5k,1a1,5n 1c6,5n,1ff,5n 1ho,52,1en,5n 1ga,5b,1dm,5m 1ff,5n,1gd,5k 1gd,5k,1gt,5h 1fj,5m,1nl,5m 1g9,5c,1i1,4o 1h8,50,1i9,4c 1hq,4l,1ih,3t 1gt,5h,1h9,5d 1h9,5d,1hm,54 1hm,54,1i2,4n 1j1,2k,1jk,17 1ij,3o,1j1,2k 1j3,2h,1n3,2i 1jd,1o,1ln,1o 1i2,4n,1id,47 1id,47,1ij,3o 1if,43,1pk,43 1iq,37,1o9,3a 1r5,4u,1jg,4u 1jg,4u,1hs,4u 1jk,17,1kq,17 1jl,18,1jl,5m 1kp,16,1qb,4h 1kp,15,1kp,5k 1lr,1o,1lr,5l 1mr,2c,1mr,5l 1no,2u,1no,5k 1nk,5l,209,5l 1ok,3f,1ok,5k 1pd,3v,1pe,5k 1qb,4h,1sb,5k 1sv,5e,1qf,4j 1q3,4d,1q3,5j 1qv,4r,1qv,5j 1rh,56,1u7,5l 1sn,5d,208,5l 208,5l,23j,5l 247,5f,22r,5k 23j,5l,247,5k 247,5k,24n,5h 24n,5h,253,5d 23s,5k,2gf,5k 258,5b,237,5k 249,5e,261,4v 253,56,26m,4h 253,5d,25h,58 25v,51,26a,4q 25h,57,25v,51 25v,51,25v,5k 260,51,28t,51 26a,4q,26j,4k 26j,4k,26v,4b 26v,4b,27c,40 27c,40,27r,3j 27r,3j,287,36 27r,3k,27r,5i 278,43,278,5j 26l,4i,26l,5i 287,36,28j,2m 28j,2m,28u,25 28t,24,28t,5j 28b,31,28b,5j 277,44,28r,44 2gf,5k,2mk,5k 2kc,27,2he,5k 2kc,39,2lp,39 2m2,3f,2l5,2r 2l5,2r,2ke,26 2kd,26,2kd,5k 2l3,2q,2l3,5k 2lp,39,2lp,5j 2kd,44,2n8,44 2oe,4s,2kd,4s 2o6,4m,2n7,45 2n7,45,2m2,3f 2me,3l,2me,5j 2n2,42,2n3,5k 2mj,5j,2qq,5j 2pg,54,2no,4g 2nr,4g,2nr,5i 2pi,5a,2on,50 2on,50,2o6,4m 2qr,5d,2oc,4r 2od,4s,2od,5h 2qq,5j,2pi,5a 2pn,5b,2s1,5i 2r5,5b,2qh,5a 2qo,5i,31h,5h 2qp,5d,2sd,5i 2r3,5c,2tm,59 336,44,2sb,5i 2sb,5b,2v0,50 31a,4g,335,3q 31g,5h,336,44 31h,5g,3jo,5f 335,3q,335,45 3jl,5f,3k0,5h 3k0,5h,3kl,5o 3kl,5o,3l6,60 3l6,60,3lo,6b 3jn,5f,3jn,9l 3jn,9k,3kn,5r 3jo,9l,3k3,5j 3jm,9j,3lg,66 3jm,9l,3m9,6s 3jo,9k,3mn,7k 3jn,9k,3n5,85 3jn,9j,3nk,8n 3jn,9l,3pa,9n 3lo,6b,3m6,6n 3m6,6n,3mg,74 3mg,74,3mp,7j 3jm,9l,3ob,97 3mp,7j,3nb,8d 3nb,8d,3nq,8t 3nq,8t,3oi,9b 3oi,9b,3pe,9o 3pe,9o,3qe,9t 3qe,9t,3rf,9u 3s6,9m,3su,97 3su,97,3te,8k 3rf,9u,3s6,9m 3rf,9u,4ag,9u 3ts,80,3v7,5n 3te,8k,3ts,80 3v6,9e,404,4f 413,9c,404,4e 3v6,5n,403,4f 403,4f,414,5l 3v6,5o,3v6,9u 3v6,5p,415,5p 3v6,9e,414,9e 404,9d,404,9t 405,9d,405,4f 415,5j,415,9u 415,5k,41a,5v 41a,5v,41g,6f 41g,6f,41n,6s 41n,6s,421,7f 421,7f,42a,7t 42a,7t,42j,8a 42j,8a,430,8m 430,8m,43i,96 43i,96,441,9e 441,9e,44h,9n 44h,9n,44s,9r 44s,9r,458,9u 458,9u,45h,9v 4ae,9t,4au,9r 4au,9r,4bj,9k 4ad,9u,4nq,9u 4bj,9k,4c4,9a 4c4,9a,4cs,8n 4dd,83,4e0,74 4cs,8n,4dd,83 4ct,ht,4ct,em 4ct,em,4ii,em 4jl,ht,4ct,ht 4hk,7s,4f7,9t 4ip,6p,4fo,9t 4ir,63,4is,6a 4iq,63,4io,9t 4hh,80,4ip,64 4is,6a,4j4,6r 4j4,6r,4jb,7a 4jb,7a,4jp,7u 4jp,7u,4k8,8c 4k8,8c,4km,8m 4pe,g3,4jk,ht 4km,8m,4l8,90 4l8,90,4lk,98 4lk,98,4np,9t 4na,9c,4li,97 4mb,99,4kv,8s 4lq,h6,4pg,fm 4n5,9e,4oc,90 4n0,9a,4nl,97 4n1,99,4mr,9b 4m9,9e,4o1,9e 4mo,gq,4pk,f4 4p1,es,4ne,gn 4nk,9t,4p3,83 4np,97,4om,8i 4o8,8r,4p2,84 4pr,dk,4og,gc 4pg,e8,4nq,gj 4o0,g2,4po,ej 4q5,cn,4p0,g8 4rs,4c,4pe,g5 #4dq,g7 

Tim


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Another one...

-1h,1i,-1h,48 -1i,1i,1i,1i -1a,1t,-1a,4c 6l,1r,-1b,1r -1b,1r,-1b,20 -i,1r,-i,4c 6l,2c,-1a,2d -1a,30,6l,31 -1i,47,-1i,4s -1a,4c,6l,4c 20,3n,-19,3o 6v,4s,-1g,4s 7,1r,6,4c 10,1s,11,4a 1i,1i,2g,1i 2g,1i,6v,1i 21,4r,21,33 21,33,3j,33 2p,33,2p,4r 1u,1s,1u,4a 2q,1q,2q,31 23,38,23,3v 23,3v,2n,3v 2n,3v,2n,38 2n,38,24,39 2r,39,2r,3s 3j,33,3i,4s 3n,1q,3o,4b 4f,1r,4f,4b 2r,3s,3h,3u 3h,3u,3g,3a 3g,3a,2t,38 6m,3m,3j,3m 56,1s,57,4a 5u,1r,5s,4a 6v,1i,6v,4u 6v,2l,c7,46 c9,40,6v,2h 73,2n,73,3b 7d,2p,7d,3d 6l,4c,6l,1r 70,39,c5,4r 71,36,7d,37 7d,37,7d,3c 7d,3c,7p,3c 7p,3c,7r,3k 6u,4r,dl,4r 7s,2t,7s,3j 8a,32,8a,3l 8p,36,8p,3r 97,3a,97,3v 9m,3f,9m,42 a5,3i,a5,47 ai,3m,aj,4b 7r,3d,9v,3d 9v,3d,9v,3s c7,46,c9,40 av,3q,av,4e bd,3u,bd,4k bq,42,bq,4m 9v,3q,b9,3v c5,41,cl,42 cl,42,cl,4p cj,41,mf,42 df,42,de,4n dj,4q,k6,4o ee,42,ee,4n f4,42,f3,4m g0,40,fv,4m gp,42,go,4q hi,42,hi,4n i4,41,i2,4n ik,41,ik,4o j5,42,j5,4n jj,41,jh,4n k9,43,k8,4o k5,4p,od,4o kt,42,ku,4m ll,42,ll,4r mb,4p,oa,3v mf,42,mf,4o me,42,o7,3a oa,3v,oa,4n o7,3a,o8,3v oc,4o,14l,4o uh,30,r5,31 r5,31,r5,36 rl,4m,rl,36 rl,36,u6,36 rq,36,rq,4m rt,36,rt,4l rh,35,uh,36 r5,36,rh,35 s3,35,s3,4m sr,2u,ss,33 sg,36,sg,4m sj,36,sj,4m tc,36,tc,4o tf,36,tf,4m ss,35,sr,4n t1,35,t1,4m uh,36,uh,30 tn,34,tn,4k ue,2p,vb,46 ud,2q,111,11 ud,2p,u5,2v u6,36,u6,4m u0,36,u0,4k 12s,3n,vv,3p 11p,3c,10n,3p va,45,11v,2b vt,3q,vf,4k vf,4k,10f,4k 10f,4k,109,3r 109,3r,vr,3r vi,6m,vi,93 10k,6i,vo,8u 10g,6f,112,8b vj,dc,vm,9m vm,9m,14j,94 15c,dc,vj,dc 111,11,120,2c 10u,12,11h,c 11h,c,11l,h 11l,h,116,17 116,17,11a,1e 11a,v,11c,1g 11i,2p,11t,3a 11e,2q,11p,3a 11t,3a,11o,3c 11o,3c,124,36 124,36,12e,3m 10u,3q,10m,4k 10m,4k,11m,4j 11m,4j,10u,3r 11g,5r,113,8e 120,5q,125,8g 12s,3p,12s,1v 12s,1v,14j,1u 130,25,130,2n 130,2n,14d,2o 14d,24,131,24 13k,25,13k,2p 12t,3u,12s,3n 16a,3q,12q,3q 130,3p,12l,4h 12l,4h,13m,4l 13m,4l,130,3q 12r,5j,135,8i 13m,5h,13p,83 12s,5i,13k,7s 14j,1u,14i,2n 14i,2n,16a,2n 14d,2o,14d,24 13n,4h,14n,4h 14n,4h,149,3t 149,3t,13l,4c 15g,4h,16h,4h 14j,4n,1c0,4n 14a,57,14h,7t 14d,5a,15b,7e 14r,5f,14r,7i 15a,59,15q,77 15d,5h,15l,5c 19p,b5,15c,dc 16a,2n,16a,3q 16f,2m,18e,3h 16g,2m,16f,2t 16f,2t,17e,36 15s,3q,15g,4h 16h,4h,15s,3q 15g,5r,15o,5q 15t,58,16c,6p 160,5a,16j,5m 16j,5m,166,61 166,61,16s,6h 15h,6i,161,6k 16o,53,174,6m 17e,36,187,3m 18e,3e,187,3m 187,3m,187,43 187,43,180,45 182,49,189,49 189,49,17v,47 189,44,18b,4m 174,6m,177,70 17d,7c,176,7d 17v,47,1al,47 18e,3f,19q,3f 19q,3f,1a4,3p 1a4,3p,1ao,3p 18p,47,18r,4o 1a5,45,1a6,4n 18b,3m,19u,3n 19s,3m,19l,3e 1ba,bo,1a0,ba 1aj,g4,19q,b3 1ao,3p,1an,48 1an,48,1ah,48 1ae,47,1ad,4k 1au,3l,1b9,47 1au,3k,1b5,3k 1bl,45,1bn,4s 1ba,44,1b7,4r 1ek,b9,1ba,bo 1ao,bu,1aq,ci 1aj,bt,1au,bt 1ba,bt,1bb,cd 1bp,bu,1bm,cj 1bm,cj,1b9,c2 1b9,c2,1bp,c9 1b6,cv,1b8,dr 1bl,d5,1b6,e6 1jk,g4,1ak,g3 1bb,45,1bq,43 1bq,43,1b4,3k 1bu,41,1co,41 1co,41,1d9,3h 1d9,3h,1el,3g 1f9,4j,1c2,4k 1c2,4k,1bu,42 1da,3l,1d2,3u 1c0,4n,1g0,4o 1c9,c3,1c7,cl 1ck,c4,1cf,c6 1cf,c6,1cp,ci 1cp,ci,1ch,cn 1c4,d1,1c7,dr 1c7,dr,1cu,e4 1cu,e4,1cs,d4 1cs,d4,1c5,d4 1cn,ee,1d2,fq 1e1,ee,1cr,ef 1d2,fq,1eb,fo 1el,3g,1f6,41 1d2,4h,1f0,4g 1f0,4g,1ek,3k 1ek,3k,1db,3k 1fc,be,1ek,b9 1df,c0,1dh,cr 1df,c2,1dr,c6 1dr,c6,1di,cf 1di,cf,1e0,co 1e8,c2,1e7,ck 1ee,c2,1ej,ck 1et,c0,1ek,cj 1da,cu,1da,dq 1da,dq,1e5,d7 1eb,fo,1e1,ee 1eg,eg,1eh,fk 1ej,ee,1f2,fi 1f6,41,1ga,41 1ga,41,1gb,4k 1gb,4k,1f9,4j 1ft,4o,1o9,4p 1he,bg,1g3,b5 1g3,b5,1fc,be 1f0,bv,1f0,ci 1ev,c2,1fa,c4 1f4,cb,1f9,cj 1f1,cb,1fa,cd 1et,ch,1f9,cl 1fo,bt,1fh,ch 1g7,c9,1fh,ci 1fh,ci,1fd,cv 1fi,cg,1fu,cu 1f4,d3,1f6,e2 1fe,ec,1f3,fl 1j4,au,1he,bg 1fo,bt,1gf,bv 1gf,bv,1g4,ca 1h0,bs,1h0,cm 1hk,bp,1h9,c8 1h9,c8,1i0,cn 1i0,cn,1hf,cs 1f3,d5,1gt,d5 1f5,dv,1gp,dv 1h6,d3,1h6,dv 1h5,d5,1i2,ds 1hm,dh,1h6,di 1hi,ee,1hi,fq 1go,eh,1hr,ef 1i2,fn,1h9,fk 1je,bc,1j2,at 1k8,bs,1je,bb 1io,bv,1ih,c9 1ih,c9,1iv,ck 1ja,bs,1j9,co 1jt,bt,1ja,bs 1iv,ck,1ij,cv 1j9,co,1js,cq 1i3,d1,1i9,dq 1in,e5,1io,fj 1i6,e8,1jb,e8 1jt,4o,1pl,29 1mo,b5,1k6,bp 1js,cq,1jt,bt 1ks,c0,1ks,ce 1ks,ce,1ks,cs 1kr,c1,1ld,c3 1ld,ce,1ku,cc 1i3,d2,1jn,dp 1jp,d4,1jo,dt 1l1,d8,1l1,e2 1l1,d9,1ld,dh 1kh,e0,1kj,fe 1jo,e6,1jp,fd 1jn,fo,1jv,fj 1kt,fj,1ke,fm 1p9,g4,1jk,g3 1ll,4o,1ln,4t 1ld,c3,1ld,ce 1lm,bt,1ln,cs 1m5,cs,1m5,bv 1m5,bv,1lk,bu 1mc,c1,1ma,cp 1ln,cs,1m5,cs 1me,c2,1me,cm 1ld,dh,1l5,dp 1l5,dp,1lj,e1 1ll,d8,1m3,ea 1ma,db,1mc,e4 1mo,e1,1md,e4 1lc,e7,1lc,fi 1lc,fi,1lb,fq 1lq,fh,1lk,fs 1ob,bg,1mo,b5 1mp,c0,1mn,cl 1n6,bv,1n4,cn 1o3,bs,1nt,cl 1nn,bp,1ob,bv 1mn,cl,1n2,cm 1mc,db,1mo,dc 1mo,dc,1mo,e1 1n1,d7,1n2,dv 1n1,du,1n3,ed 1n1,e5,1od,eh 1pl,29,1pl,4o 1o9,4o,20s,4o 1q0,b0,1ob,bg 1ol,br,1od,ck 1oi,bt,1os,c1 1oe,ca,1om,ch 1p9,bu,1p8,cr 1p9,bt,1pl,c0 1o8,ck,1oh,cq 1pl,c0,1ph,cr 1ph,cr,1p5,co 1n1,d7,1o8,d6 1n2,dq,1of,dm 1sd,al,1p9,g4 1rq,bj,1r4,bl 1r4,bl,1q0,b0 1rk,4o,1rk,1t 1rk,1t,203,1t 1rr,25,1rs,2l 1rs,2l,1sq,2m 1sq,2m,1sr,24 1sr,24,1rp,27 1rq,31,1rs,3e 1sr,3c,1ss,2s 1rs,3e,1sr,3c 1rq,36,1sq,2v 1rr,3o,1rq,47 1rq,47,1st,46 1st,46,1sv,3m 1vq,c2,1sc,al 1te,22,1tf,3g 1u3,3g,1tu,21 1tu,21,1tg,23 1ud,22,1ud,2m 1ud,2m,1vt,2l 1vr,1s,1uf,24 1vq,2u,1ue,2v 1tg,4n,1tf,3r 1tf,3r,1u4,3q 1u4,3q,1u7,4n 1sv,3m,1rs,3p 1tf,3g,1u3,3g 1vt,2l,1vr,1s 1vv,3d,1vq,2u 1up,3f,1uh,30 1ue,3g,1vv,3d 1ul,3p,1uj,4a 1uj,4a,1vn,47 1vn,47,1vm,3m 1vm,3m,1uf,3p 20g,co,1vs,c2 203,1t,203,4n 203,27,209,1t 209,1t,20l,2d 20l,2d,20g,2h 20g,2h,20t,2n 20t,2n,20u,31 20u,31,21a,31 218,34,21u,3g 20j,2q,20v,3b 20u,31,20k,3i 20k,3i,21o,3t 21a,3v,20m,3v 20k,3k,20h,4c 20s,4o,2aj,4o 220,dt,216,dc 216,dc,20g,co 22o,3m,230,3u 230,3u,239,3s 21t,41,22n,4c 21u,3h,22d,3p 22d,3p,22o,3n 22a,53,23c,6c 22a,53,229,5k 22a,54,22r,57 23a,ed,220,dt 23v,do,22q,d7 22q,d7,22s,dr 22s,dr,23u,dp 22q,dq,22q,e6 22q,e6,263,e6 22k,eo,22q,g2 22k,ep,23t,er 23r,fi,22p,fh 22q,g3,244,g2 239,3s,23j,4e 23j,4e,242,4n 22s,4a,23d,4m 23d,4m,231,45 247,5m,242,74 242,74,25f,76 23t,dp,265,dr 24t,ej,23s,eh 23s,eh,23a,ed 240,e5,238,ed 23t,er,23r,fi 244,g2,23q,fh 24f,eu,24g,g4 24g,g4,25c,g2 25s,5v,25m,6t 25v,5r,266,6q 266,6q,25l,6c 265,dr,262,e5 263,dr,26h,e2 26v,di,264,dq 27b,e6,25u,eg 25u,eg,24t,ej 26h,e2,261,e7 25c,g2,259,er 259,er,24d,et 25q,er,25j,g8 25p,et,265,g4 265,g4,26l,es 26e,5s,26a,6r 26e,5q,26p,78 274,5v,26n,78 27a,61,27a,77 27a,62,27l,63 27l,63,27l,72 27l,72,27b,76 28j,df,27b,e6 26f,e0,273,e8 29g,b4,27n,df 27n,df,26t,di 26t,di,278,dr 278,dr,27m,df 288,dh,27k,e0 26l,es,26o,fv 270,eo,273,fu 273,fu,27t,fu 27t,fu,27q,f4 29v,49,28j,4o 27t,5q,27v,6v 27t,5s,289,5u 28l,5r,28n,7m 291,5v,29e,7k 27u,6e,28c,6e 29v,bh,286,dh 29s,c0,29d,cm 29d,cm,28j,df 27p,f4,27t,ek 27t,ek,271,en 26t,f9,28b,fb 29u,48,2aa,4f 2aa,4f,2ao,43 2ao,43,2bg,3j 2al,4d,2at,4c 2bt,3p,2av,4m 2b6,4c,2a0,4f 2ah,4o,2f4,4o 29m,5v,2a3,74 2a9,6b,2b9,4v 2b9,4v,2ad,58 29e,7k,29n,7h 2a3,74,2ak,71 2i2,ah,2ae,ah 2ae,ah,2a8,b3 2a8,b3,29s,c0 29e,b6,2a6,au 2a6,au,2a0,bj 2a0,bj,29g,b7 2bg,3j,2cb,3a 2cb,3a,2cm,3p 2bc,46,2bt,3p 2cg,3u,2cm,3s 2bp,49,2br,40 2br,40,2ci,47 2cn,4o,2c4,4m 2d2,43,2cg,4n 2cg,4n,2d9,4a 2b9,50,2bc,68 2cm,3p,2ct,3u 2ct,3u,2d7,3n 2d7,3n,2de,43 2de,43,2dt,40 2dt,40,2dv,46 2dv,46,2e3,4e 2e3,4e,2e9,4g 2di,49,2e2,4n 2e9,4g,2e4,51 2f3,4o,2h4,4o 2h1,4n,2km,4n 2k0,49,2i0,4o 2ja,4e,2hd,4o 2i6,4n,2in,4n 2kj,44,2in,4o 2mg,92,2i2,ah 2li,3g,2k3,4p 2l5,3r,2jg,4p 2lg,8h,2j4,a5 2m8,7u,2jm,a0 2m1,2r,2kn,4o 2n8,6k,2ls,98 2mq,7c,2ki,9n 2pt,-22,2mf,95 2pt,-22,2s9,-93 #111,b7 

It's an urban track that has a symbolic nature to it...

EDIT: You CAN get the star!:thumbsup:

How do you like mine?

Tim


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

thats a fun dj level. thanks for posting it


----------



## chrome_buttons (May 21, 2006)

its tough lol


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

awesome levels you all!


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

i seriously suck at this game lol


----------



## foxrider910 (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Guys Only Been Playing Free Rider For A Week And I Came Up With This Adventure Level Give It Ago Its Quite Hard  

-4c,a9,-74,bd -74,bd,-76,gl -6l,dc,-74,bd -6l,et,-6l,dc -6h,fs,-6l,et -76,gl,52,gg -65,ga,-6h,fs -76,gl,-77,kh -6o,h6,-76,h4 -6p,kh,-6o,h6 -77,kh,-6p,kh -6q,kg,2j,kg -77,kf,-6p,o5 -6a,mi,-3v,mi 4r,o8,-6n,o8 -5e,gk,-65,ga -3v,mi,-4p,lr -41,mi,-4p,ne -1i,a9,-4c,a9 -3l,gi,18,f1 -1i,1i,-1i,ab -1i,1i,1i,1i 26,a7,-c,cm -u,js,-v,hn -v,hn,p,hn -10,ij,-1,ih -1,ih,3,hm -c,k2,-l,ka -9,ke,7,k3 7,k3,-k,k1 1m,jt,-u,js -u,j6,-i,j7 -i,j7,-i,jq -s,je,-g,je -l,ka,-9,ke 18,f1,18,gg p,hn,q,jd 1b,k0,v,k9 v,k9,19,ke 19,ke,1m,k1 1m,k1,18,jv 1i,1i,b3,1i 2n,a8,ba,a8 2r,a9,25,a9 25,a9,44,8f 2j,fq,2j,fj 2j,fj,2b,fj 2b,fj,2b,fe 2b,fe,32,ff 32,fi,2p,fh 2p,fh,2p,fq 28,gg,27,fr 27,fr,9b,fq 8p,g5,2p,g4 2p,g4,2p,gf 22,js,21,i3 21,i3,8g,i3 2d,jn,2u,ic 2u,ic,3a,jj 8k,js,22,js q,jd,1l,jd 1l,jd,1j,jq 1v,jo,1e,jo 2j,kg,er,kg 4u,8s,4j,84 4j,84,55,8f 44,8f,44,a7 4d,ii,3l,io 2e,j8,3b,j9 3l,io,4g,iv 4g,iv,3p,jm 4o,sv,3c,ut 3c,ut,3c,100 3c,100,e9,vv 46,vf,8u,vf aq,7o,5e,7o 6k,8s,4u,8s 55,8f,6j,8f 5v,9p,b2,9p 4u,gi,cn,gh 4u,id,4t,jj 4r,id,5m,io 5m,io,4r,jl 4r,o9,4q,sh 4p,sf,4p,t0 4t,vu,4u,vf af,99,74,99 74,99,6k,8s 6j,8f,82,80 7m,99,7m,9j 6d,a5,6d,9u 6d,9p,6e,a8 ag,9m,6s,9l 69,jg,6n,i6 6n,i6,76,ji 7d,k0,72,kb 7b,kh,7p,ka 7p,ka,7b,ju 6c,j5,74,j4 72,kb,7b,kh 82,7p,82,81 82,81,9e,81 a3,8h,8u,8e 8u,8e,8g,81 83,fq,9a,fc 9a,fc,9a,fq 9b,fq,9b,gd 8p,gg,8p,g5 9b,g2,9m,fq 8g,i3,8h,js 86,k0,7r,kc 88,kf,8e,k8 8e,k8,81,k0 7r,kc,88,kf bu,oe,96,od 96,od,96,sq be,od,95,nm 95,nm,97,od 97,sn,96,st 95,sp,ej,sp 81,vf,81,vs 9e,81,ai,8s ai,8s,af,99 9t,99,9t,9n ag,9q,ag,a8 9m,fq,9m,fv 9m,fv,a4,fr a4,fr,a4,g1 a4,g1,ai,g0 ai,g0,ab,g5 ab,g5,a7,gb b8,1h,d2,1r b2,1i,b9,1i b9,1i,b9,29 b9,29,b9,42 gt,1t,bd,1t bd,1t,bc,3f bp,2g,cg,2d b9,42,j6,42 bh,3k,bc,3q be,3u,bt,3v bt,3v,c5,3q c5,3q,bs,3i bs,3i,be,3i b9,a8,ba,7k ba,7k,je,7k bc,7v,bv,7v bv,7v,bt,9l bt,9l,bb,9k jb,oe,br,oe cu,2g,ck,2j ck,2j,cl,2u cl,2u,dc,2u cl,2n,d6,2n dn,2a,df,2k df,2k,dt,2r ce,3t,d0,3u d0,3u,d7,3o d7,3o,cv,3g cv,3g,cg,3g cg,3g,c7,3p c7,3p,cs,3u bb,3f,gt,3f e4,cc,d0,cs d0,cs,el,do el,do,cu,dt cj,gg,l1,gg e3,jv,dr,k8 dr,k8,e9,ke dm,jn,hp,jp ea,iu,du,ja du,ja,d9,ja d9,ja,d9,jo d9,jo,e6,jn e0,j9,ev,jb dl,ng,ea,ng ea,o9,dl,o9 dl,o9,dl,ne dp,nf,dp,o6 dv,ng,dv,o6 eh,2c,e2,2o e2,2o,ed,34 eu,2f,el,2u el,2u,ev,39 ev,39,ev,32 ev,32,f9,2h f9,2h,ep,2f et,9i,et,8d et,8d,je,8c fa,8o,fq,8o fq,8o,fi,98 jq,9s,eq,9r eq,9r,eq,9j eq,9j,jo,9k ev,a3,en,ae fh,9v,fo,aa er,ca,er,dt er,dt,fq,dt e9,ke,en,k6 en,k6,e2,jr g7,iu,ea,iu er,kg,rn,kg g2,od,e2,n8 ea,ng,ea,o9 e3,ng,e4,o6 ei,sp,ja,qh e8,vv,pd,vv eq,1s,gt,17 gt,17,gt,1r gt,3f,gt,1t hg,3k,h5,3s h5,3s,hh,42 g5,8q,fr,8r fr,8r,fr,98 fr,98,g9,98 fu,92,g3,92 gg,8t,g7,91 gp,9a,g7,9d gh,a3,gc,ac h1,cd,g1,di hn,d8,h1,cb g1,di,gr,e5 gr,e5,hn,d8 h7,ju,gq,k7 gq,k7,h3,ke he,k9,h4,js hf,jb,gp,jb gp,jb,g7,iu gs,jb,eh,jb h3,ke,he,k9 h8,17,h6,3a ii,2d,i5,18 i5,18,h7,17 i2,29,hm,17 jf,2n,ii,2d ii,2a,i2,29 hh,42,hv,3q hv,3q,hf,3i ih,3l,i8,3r i8,3r,il,40 h8,8q,gv,92 gv,92,hb,9d hr,8o,he,96 he,96,hu,9f hu,9f,i0,95 i0,95,hq,8s ha,a3,hk,ag if,a6,i8,af hr,ch,ig,e3 ig,e3,j0,d1 hp,jp,hf,jb jg,3g,jf,2n jc,2k,j6,31 j6,31,j7,3d jf,30,j7,30 il,40,j1,40 j1,40,j8,3t j8,3t,j0,3m j0,3m,ih,3m h9,3f,jg,3g jm,7u,jo,7m jo,7m,lr,89 ke,99,k1,99 k1,99,km,8m lm,8d,jm,7u je,8c,je,9h ov,9t,k6,9t k6,9t,k6,9m k6,9m,ov,9n k5,9s,js,9s jq,9j,jq,9s kh,9k,k6,9i j0,d1,ji,ea ji,ea,kc,ch js,k3,jv,i3 jv,i3,l3,i7 l3,k4,js,k3 js,iv,ke,iu jt,jc,k5,jc k5,jc,k0,k2 k0,k2,k2,jr js,ji,k3,ji k3,ji,k2,jn k7,k7,kd,kg iv,o5,iv,nb iv,nb,k0,nb k0,nb,l6,mv k2,na,li,ne nv,oe,ja,oe jt,o1,je,oa je,oa,k0,oc k0,oc,kb,o4 kb,o4,jn,o1 kh,o5,k0,np k0,np,jl,np jl,np,jd,o5 ja,qh,pe,qg j4,sp,k4,sh jn,sj,jn,t5 kh,sf,k6,sr k6,sr,kk,tc la,1k,r4,3t lh,1o,lh,27 ls,27,kt,27 lr,26,ls,3l kt,2l,lf,2l lf,2l,lf,26 kt,31,l5,32 ks,3k,kt,26 l5,32,l4,3k ks,3c,l2,3c l2,3c,l6,36 j4,42,tg,42 lr,3j,ks,3k l6,3i,kt,3n k6,9i,ke,9a ke,9a,of,9a km,8m,om,8m ol,98,kd,99 lu,89,ld,8l ks,9m,kh,9k oc,9m,kp,9l ku,9h,l4,9d l0,9v,kn,ae l5,bp,l1,d9 l6,dm,kn,e3 l3,ec,la,dq la,dq,l1,dk kn,e3,l3,ec lb,il,lb,jv l4,i7,l3,k4 ke,iu,ke,i6 lb,jv,pg,jv kb,k2,k7,k7 kd,kg,kq,ka l6,mv,lt,mv li,ne,lq,mt me,o4,kh,o5 kk,tc,l4,t4 l4,t4,ki,sc mo,3l,q5,3m mr,3l,lm,3l m7,3l,ls,3p ls,3p,m6,40 m6,40,mk,3r mk,3r,m7,3j nt,8k,na,8a na,8a,lu,89 mm,a9,mk,ak lt,mv,mf,n8 mf,n8,nn,n8 n6,o1,mk,o5 mk,o5,mq,ob mq,ob,n0,ob n0,ob,nc,ob nc,ob,n6,o3 nj,nu,mo,nu mo,nu,me,o4 na,sa,na,t2 na,s7,o5,sk o5,sk,na,sp na,sp,o2,t0 o2,t0,na,t3 ov,3s,pb,3v p8,3n,ov,3s of,9a,oj,9f om,8m,ol,98 ol,8l,p7,8n p7,8n,ok,96 ov,9n,ov,9t oj,9f,oc,9m of,a1,on,ah nm,a5,nl,ak p5,jv,ou,k6 ou,k6,p9,kf nn,n8,nn,nt qh,ng,o0,ng o0,ng,nv,oe nn,nt,ne,nt po,sd,oc,sc oc,sc,ob,sr ob,sv,pd,t3 o9,sl,pf,sl pb,3v,pk,3q pk,3q,p7,3m ub,8r,pg,8q pa,9r,pa,8o pa,8o,pp,8r r9,98,q4,97 q4,97,pp,8p ti,9s,pa,9r p8,9p,p1,9p pq,9u,pg,ac q9,gi,q9,eo q9,eo,vr,eo qf,fd,rg,f4 pu,gj,vr,gj pg,jv,q4,jv p9,kf,pk,k5 pk,k5,p7,jv 106,ng,qf,ng pe,qg,14g,qf pd,vv,126,vv 12k,7s,ra,7s sa,96,s0,8p rh,8q,r9,98 s0,a3,rq,aa r6,a4,qp,ab r6,f5,r1,fs s1,f9,rj,fc rj,fc,ri,g1 ri,g1,s6,g1 ri,fl,s7,fk rn,kg,155,kg s5,sc,ra,sl ra,sl,s5,t3 te,41,16v,41 tf,41,101,3f t4,8q,sr,96 sr,96,sa,96 th,9s,vg,9s tq,a3,tl,a9 t4,a5,sa,ak t3,f6,sj,fe sj,fe,t1,fm to,f5,tb,fi t1,fm,sd,g6 t8,fl,tu,g7 sp,sb,sb,sr sb,sr,sp,t2 sp,t2,t6,sl t6,sl,sr,sa t8,t1,t9,sa t9,sa,tt,t1 vm,9m,v5,93 v5,93,ub,8r ve,9d,ua,97 ua,97,u6,8t v5,a3,vb,aa uk,a4,uh,a8 us,f4,ua,fk ua,fk,ut,g8 vb,fi,uq,f3 ut,g8,vb,fi 10k,jk,tv,kd tv,kd,vh,kb tt,sb,up,s3 tt,t1,tt,sb uf,s5,uc,sr v8,se,v4,sr 101,3f,100,40 100,3f,12b,40 vg,9s,vm,9m vr,gj,12m,ao vr,eo,vq,gf vq,gi,10u,gi vg,ke,12r,i2 118,jk,10o,jh 109,na,105,ng 109,n8,117,ne 12o,ng,104,ng vp,sl,vs,s3 vs,s3,100,sn vf,s8,ve,sp vf,s7,vp,sl 100,sn,10h,s5 111,s2,10a,sh 10a,sh,10g,sr 10g,sr,112,sk vl,vu,14r,u0 12b,40,14h,3f 12k,8i,122,8i 122,8i,121,a2 121,a2,12k,a2 10u,gi,116,go 11h,jv,118,k9 118,k9,11j,kd 11j,kd,122,k3 122,k3,11d,jv 115,jt,11e,j9 11e,j9,12q,j8 14b,jm,113,js 11j,s0,11d,sv 11e,s2,125,s9 10b,sj,116,sb 125,s9,11c,t0 1av,102,118,vv 14d,4a,13m,4a 13m,4a,13m,4q 13m,4i,14f,4k 13m,4q,146,4r 13g,au,13i,7u 12v,7t,147,7t 13t,7t,16d,8g 166,8l,13m,7u 12l,7t,12l,ao 12m,ao,13h,au 13c,au,1da,av 12q,j8,13a,i5 13a,i5,14m,i5 13i,iv,13s,i6 13r,k0,13b,k5 13b,k5,13n,kc 13n,kc,142,k5 142,k5,13r,jv 12r,j2,13i,iv 140,o7,12o,ng 199,nt,13s,nv 14h,3f,14h,3t 14h,3f,16m,40 14o,4a,14k,4q 14k,4q,15c,4q 15d,8o,152,8o 152,8o,153,90 153,90,14n,96 15o,9f,15e,9m 14m,i5,14b,jm 153,kg,1d8,kh 13u,lg,14m,kq 14m,kq,14u,l8 14u,l8,15k,kn 18j,o7,140,o7 13v,o5,149,o0 149,o0,14f,o3 14f,o3,14q,o1 14q,o1,152,o6 152,o6,15h,ns 15j,o4,14l,o5 14g,qf,1b5,qe 15a,qo,14o,qv 14o,qv,161,r2 161,r2,14p,ro 14q,u0,15t,td 14r,u0,14r,vv 14r,tv,1b0,tv 16u,40,1dg,40 16l,3v,18k,3h 165,4b,15o,4c 15o,4c,15o,4o 15p,4i,160,4i 16q,49,16e,4g 15o,4o,162,4o 16e,4g,16q,4p 16u,56,16u,60 16u,60,16h,5h 170,5s,17l,5a 16d,8g,18n,8i 18s,8n,166,8l 16t,8q,175,91 175,91,16q,9b 16q,9b,170,9i 15m,92,15j,98 15j,98,15o,9f 16a,aj,16b,a8 16b,a8,16v,a8 16v,a8,171,9n 171,9n,175,aa 175,aa,16j,ae 15n,gu,165,gn 165,gn,1d3,gn 15k,kn,15q,lk 164,ks,16b,lo 16b,lo,16d,l3 174,km,172,lg 15h,ns,15l,o5 15l,o5,15s,o2 15s,o2,163,ns 163,ns,169,o4 169,o4,16n,nt 16n,nt,16p,o4 15p,qr,16i,qn 16i,qn,16b,rd 170,rg,17a,ql 15t,td,15t,tt 15t,te,16n,tv 172,46,17e,49 17e,49,17a,4q 17k,4g,17l,4s 17k,48,17k,4o 17l,47,185,4g 17l,4g,181,4p 17l,4s,17l,4l 18h,47,18j,4v 186,50,18s,4s 184,90,180,96 180,96,189,9a 189,9a,183,9o 177,kk,17u,l1 17u,l1,173,lg 18g,ko,18e,lc 18e,lc,187,l4 18g,la,18u,ku 19t,nh,18j,o7 172,o1,178,ns 178,ns,178,o6 17h,o2,16k,o2 16k,o2,17d,o2 17d,o2,17u,o6 189,o2,179,o2 17a,ql,17l,ra 175,ra,17n,r2 18e,qj,18d,ra 18b,qk,18u,qo 18u,qo,18a,r4 18a,r4,194,rn 18k,3h,1ah,3v 187,49,18p,49 19u,4c,195,4m 195,4m,1a7,4u 19v,7v,1b5,7v 18n,8i,1ah,7u 1ah,7u,18s,8n 19d,8q,19q,8s 19q,8s,19q,96 19q,96,1a3,9b 1iq,nh,19t,nh 18q,o9,18e,nt 1a3,rj,1a8,rt 1ah,3v,1dc,3e 1dv,7p,1bf,7o 1aj,av,1aj,81 1b5,qe,1av,102 1a8,rt,1ah,rf 1a8,rm,1a7,qu 1hn,5i,1d1,5h 1d8,au,1en,7p 1d3,gm,1d7,ke 1d2,gl,1k6,ka 1d3,h9,1co,h9 1co,h9,1cq,kf 1k6,kc,1d6,kg 1dc,3e,1de,3u 1db,3e,1ho,5j 1ip,7p,1dv,7p 1gk,8p,1el,ai 1el,ai,1g9,bm 1h9,90,1he,bt 1he,bt,1is,bv 1jq,6t,1ip,7p 1kc,97,1j2,au 1j2,au,1jn,c9 1sj,ni,1io,ni 1jq,6t,1lo,81 1l2,ap,1k1,97 1jn,c9,1l2,ap 1k6,ka,1ma,kb 1lo,81,1q0,81 1mf,9e,1la,a0 1la,a0,1n7,b3 1n7,b3,1lf,c6 1o4,na,1l7,ni 1o2,36,1oc,2o 1ou,3k,1o6,3l 1o6,3l,1o5,3b 1o5,3b,1o2,36 1p5,9f,1nq,9r 1nq,9r,1o8,cj 1ng,b1,1pq,aq 1o8,cj,1p9,cb 1pv,n0,1o4,na 1q0,2u,1p3,2j 1p3,2j,1ov,2t 1ov,2t,1p1,33 1p1,33,1os,3d 1oc,2o,1oa,2e 1oa,2e,1p5,2i 1oi,2f,1od,3h 1os,3d,1ou,3k 1ot,2d,1om,3h 1q0,81,1q0,22 1si,fm,1q0,80 1sj,ke,1ra,mb 1ra,mb,1pv,n0 1sj,fl,1sj,pt #16v,sd 16s,t5 182,sb 17h,so 177,tc 17h,tc 17p,t9 182,t4


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

that level is pretty hard but it's fun, too.


----------



## foxrider910 (Jul 14, 2007)

*New Level!*

Thanks For Having Ago Tx Heres Another Adventure One But This Ones Harder :thumbsup:

-1i,1i,1i,1i 5j,je,-1b,jf 1i,1i,de,1i 72,js,da,jl da,jl,70,ji 70,ji,70,jv cb,j9,8q,i1 an,io,7u,ik 7u,ik,8d,ji 8d,ji,a8,jh a8,jh,ak,ip er,b3,ca,ah ca,ah,ca,fa kp,f4,cc,f9 cc,f9,cc,g0 cb,j9,lb,j9 de,1i,qc,1i h3,iu,ef,j9 jn,j9,h3,iu ku,ag,il,au qg,ah,ku,ag kp,ah,kn,bo kp,f5,uo,f7 la,j9,s5,nv qc,1i,124,1i v2,ai,qg,ag u0,q1,s3,nu te,96,u0,95 td,95,u7,9o tp,if,sd,ki tn,jc,ti,ku su,ki,su,lt uj,9h,u2,96 153,aj,v2,ai 109,9q,uj,9h u7,9o,up,ae up,ae,v0,a8 v0,a8,vd,a8 uo,f7,12f,f5 ua,f6,ua,gg ua,gg,to,i3 ue,il,ur,h1 ur,h1,10n,h2 to,i3,ue,il ua,j5,u9,lg tu,ku,tu,lp 100,rf,u0,q1 11i,ah,109,9q vg,ab,10d,ae 10d,ae,10f,a8 10f,a8,10o,a8 10o,a8,10u,ae 10k,f6,113,p7 vb,fu,vb,ga vb,ga,vn,ga vn,ga,vn,fu vn,fu,vg,fu 10o,hk,12d,k3 12f,ru,100,rf 124,1i,19c,1i 10u,ae,11c,ae 10u,a5,vb,a1 12h,l0,12a,la 12a,la,120,l3 120,l3,11j,kt 11j,kt,119,l7 119,l7,10v,l9 149,p9,115,p9 13b,1i,18r,-c 12i,f3,13q,dq 14b,df,13o,ds 12f,f5,12n,fv 12l,f4,12r,fr 13i,ef,137,eu 137,eu,13f,f3 13f,f3,13l,eq 13l,eq,13h,ej 12n,fv,140,h1 12r,fr,13r,gl 13r,gl,144,gl 13f,fd,13a,fq 13a,fq,13j,fu 13j,fu,13m,fk 148,im,135,in 135,in,12j,j4 12d,k3,148,k3 12r,k0,12v,ji 12v,ji,13s,j4 12r,k0,14d,k0 13p,j4,14m,j4 150,k3,13p,k0 149,le,13i,li 13i,li,139,li 139,li,132,l8 132,l8,12h,l0 143,ja,13h,kt 177,rv,12d,rv 18d,11,15a,11 158,eb,14r,do 14r,do,14b,df 148,dt,140,e4 14e,e5,148,dv 14h,gd,158,ev 14h,fv,153,ev 153,ev,158,eb 140,e4,147,ed 147,ed,14e,e5 140,h1,14h,gd 144,gl,14h,fv 148,ji,148,im 147,im,15b,iu 148,k3,14h,k9 14h,k9,14c,kg 14m,j4,153,jj 153,jj,159,jm 159,jm,15e,jr 14c,kg,14m,km 14m,km,14k,l1 14k,l1,152,l7 152,l7,151,lg 151,lg,14q,lm 14q,lm,149,le 16f,qr,14v,qr 14v,qr,14u,ri 14u,ri,165,rh 168,11,168,h 164,11,15r,17 15r,17,165,1i 165,1i,16c,19 16c,19,164,13 16a,2i,1c7,2h 16f,53,16f,aj 16g,5h,16k,56 16k,56,174,5h 174,5h,16r,5t 16r,5t,16e,5g 17d,63,16q,5p 16m,5q,16m,6g 172,5p,16k,5r 1cc,79,16e,73 16m,6g,172,6f 16k,5r,171,6f 16q,5o,172,6e 16l,6q,17j,65 17n,6q,16s,6t 16f,aj,1ce,ao 158,eu,18r,eu 15b,iu,15m,il 15m,il,166,iu 15b,jp,15p,kf 15j,kg,15t,jr 15p,kf,166,kf 166,kf,15j,kt 15j,kt,150,k2 15j,kf,15k,lc 157,ki,16a,kh 17g,q3,16f,qr 165,rh,16f,r7 16f,r7,16u,r7 16u,r7,172,re 16l,qp,17v,qo 17j,0,17j,u 188,6,18u,6 18v,13,18c,13 18c,13,18b,4 18e,13,187,1c 187,1c,18d,1h 174,5h,17h,5o 17h,5o,17d,63 17g,5o,181,5v 181,5v,17t,6c 17t,6c,17i,64 181,5v,18j,69 18j,69,18h,6l 18h,6l,17r,68 18j,69,19n,6p 19i,74,18j,6k 1f2,pg,181,pe 1b1,q1,17e,q2 17v,qo,17v,q1 1ig,rv,174,rv 172,re,190,re 16l,rr,175,rb 175,rb,16a,rf 18u,6,18v,13 18d,1h,18l,16 18l,16,18e,11 1ah,1a,19j,8 18v,1i,1hi,1i 19n,6p,19i,74 19o,6q,1aj,74 1aj,74,19j,74 19j,74,19q,6q 192,6p,17e,6q 18r,eu,1d1,gl 190,re,19a,r7 19a,r7,19p,r9 19p,r9,19r,rf 19r,rf,1b1,rg 19e,r9,195,rp 195,rp,19e,rr 1af,f,1b7,-e 1bi,1h,1b5,r 1b5,r,1bt,13 1bt,13,1bg,a 1bg,a,1bt,l 1b1,rg,1b1,q1 1d1,-i,1e6,-i 1bt,l,1ca,1 1ca,1,1cb,v 1cb,v,1d6,d 1d6,d,1cs,13 1cs,13,1di,u 1c7,2h,1c7,5c 1c7,5c,1bt,5d 1bt,5d,1br,5i 1cc,7a,1fq,8n 1cc,7b,1cc,ao 1cc,ao,1k4,aq 1d1,gl,1hn,gp 1di,q1,1d6,qf 1d6,qf,1d3,r7 1ct,qf,1ct,r5 1d3,r7,1di,rh 1d4,qs,1cu,qs 1di,u,1da,1h 1e7,i,1du,u 1du,u,1e9,14 1e9,14,1ei,k 1ei,k,1ea,d 1eq,12,1eh,1c 1eh,1c,1en,1e 1j4,8o,1eg,8o 1di,ph,1dj,rs 1ev,s2,1ef,rl 1ef,rl,1eq,ra 1eq,ra,1f3,rp 1gj,12,1g0,12 1en,1e,1f1,16 1f1,16,1eo,11 1er,r,1f7,r 1f7,r,1fe,17 1fe,17,1gd,18 1gd,18,1gq,t 1hp,d,1fv,a 1gv,qj,1g6,pf 1g6,pf,1f2,pg 1f3,rp,1es,ru 1fe,r2,1f6,rr 1f6,rr,1fi,rr 1fi,rr,1fk,r2 1fk,r2,1fb,r3 1gs,-5h,1ge,-52 1ge,-52,1h2,-4o 1h2,-4o,1ha,-59 1ha,-59,1gu,-5j 1hb,-5s,1l0,-74 1gs,d,1gg,-6 1h4,u,1hl,m 1h4,13,1gq,1c 1gq,1c,1h5,1j 1h5,1j,1hb,19 1hb,19,1h4,12 1he,1i,1ic,1p 1oh,cq,1hq,cn 1hn,gp,1ja,g8 1j8,gp,1ho,gp 1j0,sd,1gv,qj 1i3,-5g,1kh,-63 1i0,-4r,1kn,-50 1i1,-6,1ii,6 1i1,1k,1ik,s 1ik,s,1j2,13 1j2,13,1j8,f 1j8,f,1jo,s 1ic,1p,1j8,1p 1j8,1p,1ju,1l 1ko,8o,1j3,8o 1iv,cm,1j1,bv 1j1,bv,1k2,c3 1jc,bu,1ko,9v 1k0,cj,1iv,cj 1ja,g8,1j8,gp 1j0,j9,1m7,j9 1lc,ta,1j0,sd 1kc,1s,1kq,1f 1kq,1f,1lh,1r 1jo,s,1k6,i 1k6,i,1k4,1i 1ju,1l,1kc,1s 1pj,bf,1ko,8o 1kn,8n,1k3,9h 1k3,9h,1q9,d1 1kf,9k,1k6,9t 1k6,9t,1kd,a9 1kd,a9,1kk,a1 1kk,a1,1kh,9m 1l1,a5,1km,a7 1km,a7,1ks,af 1k2,c3,1k0,cj 1kc,bh,1jt,br 1jt,br,1ke,cg 1ke,cg,1ks,c6 1ks,c6,1k9,bf 1k6,co,1k7,cc 1k7,cc,1l6,cc 1l4,cm,1jt,cn 1k8,i2,1ji,gs 1ka,ho,1k1,gu 1km,hu,1ko,gs 1kc,ho,1kg,gr 1k8,j7,1k7,ih 1k7,ih,1k0,ih 1k0,ih,1k0,ic 1k0,ic,1k6,ib 1kr,j3,1kr,ii 1kr,ii,1l2,ii 1l2,ii,1l2,ic 1l2,ic,1ko,ic 1kp,it,1kp,j7 1mr,1m,1m4,12 1m4,12,1mq,19 1mq,19,1md,i 1md,i,1n1,p 1mi,1m,1sr,1m 1lh,1r,1me,1n 1lj,9n,1ll,99 1mi,9s,1m6,a0 1m6,a0,1lj,9n 1m7,ac,1mk,ab 1mk,ab,1me,am 1ks,af,1l7,ab 1l6,cc,1l4,cm 1lq,cl,1mv,b8 1lu,g5,1lt,gp 1lv,g5,1na,gr 1na,gr,1lt,gq 1l2,i0,1lf,h2 1ko,i2,1l5,he 1pn,u1,1lc,ta 1n1,p,1n1,-1 1n1,-1,1nd,i 1nd,i,1nv,6 1nv,6,1o1,q 1ob,aq,1nt,b0 1nt,b0,1nf,an 1nf,an,1nf,ab 1mo,ar,1mp,aj 1mp,aj,1n3,ak 1nc,as,1n3,as 1n3,as,1n3,b3 1n3,b3,1nb,at 1nb,at,1nc,b6 1nc,b6,1nj,b9 1nq,b1,1nl,ba 1og,cs,1no,bu 1ob,c7,1nn,cr 1n9,gp,1ri,h6 1o1,q,1oo,i 1oo,i,1oh,15 1oh,15,1pi,11 1pi,11,1ou,1i 1qf,bl,1pi,bf 1pr,bs,1pi,bc 1pt,c1,1p7,bo 1p7,bo,1p4,ba 1o3,bk,1ob,bb 1nj,cf,1ob,bs 1pd,ci,1p1,cm 1p1,cm,1p8,cr 1p8,cr,1pl,ck 1pl,ck,1p8,ch 1pt,cq,1pi,cr 1pi,cr,1pn,d2 1pn,d2,1pu,cv 1th,u0,1pm,u1 1r6,7g,1s1,8f 1ss,8n,1qn,8n 1t7,8a,1qp,8n 1r2,83,1r0,8h 1r0,8h,1r9,8h 1r9,8h,1rb,86 1rb,86,1r2,85 1s5,7g,1qt,8k 1r2,8b,1rk,85 1q8,8t,1rc,9e 1ql,9k,1rr,9q 1u5,cq,1qf,bl 1q9,d1,1q5,cb 1q5,cb,1pr,bs 1pu,cv,1ps,cn 1uj,e1,1oh,cq 1tg,t7,1qs,tt 1qs,tt,1tc,tt 1sr,1m,238,6a 1so,8m,29j,8n 1rg,83,1rf,8e 1rf,8e,1rq,8d 1rq,8d,1rh,81 1s0,80,1rv,8c 1rv,8c,1s8,8c 1ri,h6,1s1,kl 1s1,kl,21c,mh 1vk,-3n,1u2,-4a 23a,6c,1t6,6b 1t6,6b,1t8,8b 1ta,6r,1u3,6r 1u3,6r,1tp,7a 1tn,6q,1tn,7g 1un,6q,1u6,6r 1u6,6r,1u6,7d 1u6,7d,1uk,7d 1u3,8d,1tn,8n 1tn,8n,1u5,8r 1u5,8r,1ud,8h 1ud,8h,1u5,87 1th,8d,1ts,80 1ts,80,1v6,7u 20p,cr,1u7,cs 200,sm,1tc,t7 288,ts,1tf,tv 1tc,tt,1v8,tt 20f,-3l,1vd,-49 1vn,-2v,1ui,-39 212,-1o,1vm,-1v 1u5,76,1um,71 1v3,6n,1us,6s 1us,6s,1v9,75 1v9,75,1ut,78 1vl,6q,1vb,76 1uo,89,1uj,8k 1uj,8k,1uu,8k 1uu,8k,1uv,89 1uv,89,1ul,89 1v6,7u,1vb,89 1vb,89,23a,88 1vs,gs,228,i3 229,sb,200,sm 262,tb,1v9,th 1v9,th,244,sa 1v8,tt,23d,tq 224,-2u,20q,-3v 214,-2d,20e,-2v 221,-20,21i,-1c 21i,-1c,240,-3 210,6r,20h,7a 20h,7a,20u,7k 20u,7k,21b,77 21b,77,210,6p 1vc,76,208,7q 20n,cs,219,cs 219,cs,21r,cj 232,cd,219,h1 219,h1,231,hk 220,gm,21f,gg 232,ht,21b,h4 21h,hb,22i,ht 22v,hr,21b,he 21b,he,22e,hv 231,ht,211,hh 211,hh,232,ht 21k,ho,21h,in 21h,in,21c,j1 21n,j5,21b,jg 21c,mh,257,mk 24e,-j,221,-20 22p,1j,23k,g 21v,1k,29s,1l 250,d2,232,cd 21u,gk,23h,ci 22n,d7,236,dc 220,fb,22f,fa 229,e9,22o,ea 22v,g2,22u,ff 22u,ff,22g,g6 22q,fa,23f,ff 23f,ff,232,eo 21p,h7,220,gm 21l,g3,21v,g3 235,h4,21u,gn 22g,g3,233,gf 231,hk,24o,d1 232,hc,23a,hi 228,i3,246,hm 22l,hk,22h,hv 224,hn,22s,hr 21m,iu,21n,j5 23n,rt,229,sb 23r,c,24t,-13 23k,g,26c,h 25f,7h,24m,6d 24m,6d,23k,6d 23k,6d,23p,8a 23a,88,23a,6c 25f,7f,24k,7f 24k,7f,243,6d 24a,87,243,8l 243,8l,24f,8l 24f,8l,24k,88 24k,88,249,88 23q,8f,244,82 244,82,24l,7v 24l,7v,24l,8a 24e,e8,24m,e1 24m,e1,24n,dl 24n,dl,24i,di 23d,dp,23d,ea 23d,ea,23u,du 24c,e3,24e,e8 23u,du,23k,el 23a,hi,23h,h5 23h,h5,239,gm 22u,g2,23b,fs 23b,fs,230,gg 246,hm,24v,h2 241,hm,240,im 23p,j2,23g,jd 244,j5,24a,jh 23r,je,23r,jp 256,r4,23n,rt 244,sa,257,rh 23d,tq,262,tq 24t,-13,260,-11 260,-11,26j,m 26d,8c,268,7j 268,7j,25f,7h 239,69,251,69 25j,87,25c,8g 25c,8g,25j,8j 25j,8j,25s,89 25s,89,25g,85 24l,8a,256,8a 256,8a,25c,7u 25c,7u,25r,7v 2a7,d1,250,d2 254,ml,2b3,mm 25b,mi,28m,l5 284,rc,256,r6 257,rh,253,r5 262,tq,262,tb 26c,h,273,1g 260,8c,26d,8c 27j,lm,28a,mi 28q,8l,2b0,81 28i,l5,29c,kl 2aa,qq,284,rc 286,ts,2cg,so 289,tp,280,tb 280,tb,28n,t0 28n,t0,28o,tf 28o,tf,283,to 299,s9,28j,tl 28j,tl,29a,tg 29a,tg,29f,sk 29g,8n,2hj,8n 2b0,81,2am,8g 2am,8g,2ap,8p 2ap,8p,2b0,8d 2b0,8d,2as,83 2bj,d3,2ar,d3 2ar,d3,2aj,co 2aj,co,2b5,d0 2bb,mh,2at,me 2am,mu,2i2,n3 2a7,qp,2ck,qo 29f,sk,295,sb 2b5,d0,2b5,ce 2b5,ce,2bb,co 2bb,co,2bn,cd 2bn,cd,2bn,cp 2c8,cg,2c4,cr 2cl,d0,2bj,d3 2bn,cp,2c8,cg 2b3,mm,2b2,lr 2b2,lr,2bo,lr 2bo,lr,2bo,kn 2bo,kn,2eo,kq 2bo,lc,2ce,lc 2ce,lc,2ce,kn 2bn,kb,2hn,ka 2db,mi,2cf,mi 2cf,mi,2c3,m5 2c3,m5,2bd,m5 2bd,m5,2bb,mh 2bu,m8,2bj,me 2ce,so,2la,sn 2ee,6l,2d1,7t 2d1,7t,2d1,83 2d1,83,2f1,8a 2dg,85,2dg,8k 2e6,cq,2d5,cc 2cr,cm,2cl,d0 2c4,cr,2ck,ci 2ck,ci,2ce,d0 2d5,l5,2d4,lm 2d4,lm,2do,ln 2do,ln,2do,l9 2do,l9,2d4,l9 2cn,kl,2cv,ka 2cv,ka,2ck,kp 2e5,m7,2dg,m7 2dg,m7,2db,mi 2dl,md,2de,mt 2de,mt,2du,n1 2du,n1,2e5,mi 2e5,mi,2df,me 2i9,qg,2cj,rn 2cv,rm,2de,so 2ia,qg,2cs,qk 2cs,qk,2cp,rf 2cp,rf,2ct,rk 2ct,rk,2d1,re 2cu,rc,2d0,qn 2g5,6m,2ee,6l 2eh,72,2eh,7h 2eh,7h,2ev,7i 2ev,7i,2et,74 2et,74,2ei,73 2fd,8c,2f7,8k 2f7,8k,2fg,8l 2fg,8l,2fo,8b 2fo,8b,2fd,89 2f1,8d,2f7,82 2f7,82,2fj,82 2fj,82,2fr,8d 2nj,d2,2et,d1 2et,d1,2e6,cq 2eo,kq,2eq,mj 2eh,kq,2eq,ke 2eq,mj,2ed,mj 2ed,mj,2e5,m7 2d0,qn,2hr,qi 2g6,8d,2gj,7i 2gj,7i,2g5,6m 2fr,8d,2g6,8d 2g9,83,2gq,85 2gq,85,2gq,8d 2gu,9t,2gj,ae 2gj,ae,2gs,an 2gs,an,2he,a8 2he,a8,2gu,9v 2gl,9m,2ge,94 2h8,9f,2h8,8u 2g5,qt,2gh,s0 2gg,rs,2gs,sp 2ha,8l,2p1,8o 2hl,9i,2hq,95 2i3,n3,2hm,kg 2hm,kg,2hl,ka 2i2,n3,2rt,nc 2ia,qf,2ic,qn 2ic,qn,2i9,qi 2ik,qi,2i9,qg 2rt,qo,2ib,qi 2jk,8n,2j6,9b 2j6,9b,2ji,9s 2ji,9s,2jr,9k 2jr,9k,2jr,ae 2jr,ae,2ke,a7 2m2,eq,2k7,d5 2ke,a7,2kp,b0 2kp,b0,2la,af 2la,af,2lu,au 2lu,au,2lo,aa 2lo,aa,2m7,a8 2m7,a8,2ls,9d 2ls,9d,2mb,9d 2la,df,2mk,f2 2la,sn,2l8,qk 2mb,9d,2mb,8s 2mb,8s,2mb,8n 2vr,ct,2nd,d2 2ov,f9,2m5,d1 2ma,di,2o9,fh 2np,g6,2m2,eq 2na,ev,2p3,gm 2mb,iq,2ot,is 2rj,ip,2ov,f8 2or,iu,2nn,g6 2p2,g4,2q2,i5 2oe,gn,2pe,j2 2ol,j9,2p3,jv 2oq,n8,2q7,n2 2qc,ht,2qr,jb 2pq,il,2q5,j6 2pt,jf,2q4,k6 2q7,n2,2r1,n3 2ro,n7,2qj,n5 2qj,n5,2q6,n9 2rg,n6,2pq,n9 2q5,n2,2pa,nd 2pq,nb,2qr,n7 2rj,iq,2uo,it 2r5,it,2rb,jr 2r1,n3,2s1,n9 2s1,n9,2s5,nk 2s9,np,2ra,n9 2s5,nk,2s8,o9 2s8,o9,2s6,oi 2s2,o1,2s0,og 2sa,o9,2s2,oo 2s0,nl,2rv,nv 329,qp,2rs,qo 2s8,n9,2s9,np 2s8,na,2rd,n6 2sa,no,2sa,o7 2up,8l,2vs,8l 2ul,is,2vr,ct 2ul,is,32b,ne 2vs,8l,2vr,64 2vs,cv,2vs,8i 30g,9b,31a,8o 307,bm,30r,9s 30r,9s,31i,ba 30n,b0,31d,b0 30b,ck,322,bh 33v,ci,30b,ck 30h,ck,32f,e1 316,93,31d,9k 31i,99,31t,9g 31t,9g,327,8o 327,8o,32f,9b 32a,8r,32s,8j 326,b6,324,ab 324,ab,32d,a7 32b,ne,32b,ti 32s,8j,337,9c 330,8j,33i,96 33i,96,33e,8f 332,a8,32h,ap 32h,ap,32r,as 32r,as,33b,a7 33b,a7,330,a5 33m,a1,33l,al 33l,al,341,9r 33u,9u,34f,ad 34s,ap,352,82 341,9r,345,ae 34f,ad,34b,9p 34u,9q,34c,ag 34c,ag,34s,ap #-14,j2


----------



## foxrider910 (Jul 14, 2007)

Heres One Another Adventure One I Like Adventure Ones I Call It City Runner! Enjoy  

1g,40,-1n,4f -1i,1i,1i,1i -1i,1i,-1i,9r -18,25,-18,2p -18,2p,-j,2p -j,2p,-i,23 -i,23,-1b,23 0,25,-3,2p -3,2p,p,2p -18,35,-18,3t -18,3t,-j,3s -j,3s,-j,30 -j,30,-18,36 v,33,-7,36 -7,36,2,35 -1a,4d,-17,5l -17,5l,-k,5j -k,5j,-o,4e -14,6v,-17,7k -r,6v,-r,7j -r,7j,-o,7e -19,78,-8,74 -8,74,-e,7e -e,7e,-4,7l -4,7l,1,7b -u,9o,-u,8l -u,8l,v,8i -3,8k,-2,9p -1i,9r,1g,9r -10,fo,-13,9q 31,fp,-10,fo 1g,9r,1h,1i p,2p,k,23 k,23,-5,23 0,34,0,3p n,3p,n,32 0,3p,n,3p 6,4c,8,5i p,5d,t,48 8,5i,p,5d 13,62,12,7q 1,7b,-9,75 3,6o,3,7f -5,75,g,74 g,74,s,76 s,76,n,6u n,6u,a,79 v,8i,v,9p 11,c1,1q,aq 24,2k,ab,74 22,9u,23,2k 2p,4a,2q,5a 3o,4a,2q,4b 2q,5a,3o,58 2e,62,2g,76 3d,62,2g,61 2g,76,3c,75 22,8m,4h,8n ab,9v,22,9u 1q,aq,24,bh 24,bh,2l,ak 2l,ak,2n,bs 40,ge,31,ge 31,ge,31,fp 3o,58,3o,4a 3c,75,3d,62 4h,8n,4h,9s 37,8l,36,9u 3s,ae,41,bu 35,bb,35,bu 35,bu,3m,bi 41,bu,48,b8 48,b8,4t,c5 ba,fr,40,fr 40,fr,40,ge 4q,5c,4r,6l 5l,6l,5j,5a 5j,5a,4q,5c 4r,6l,5l,6l 69,74,66,7o 67,78,76,70 71,7m,66,7g 5f,84,5h,99 5h,99,9d,9b 9e,86,5h,85 5k,bb,55,bn 55,bn,5j,c5 5j,c5,5p,b8 5p,b8,65,bs 6j,7k,71,7p 7f,6v,7d,7u 7d,6u,83,72 73,7g,80,7i 6j,84,6h,91 8v,74,8c,7f 8c,7f,9g,83 88,86,88,96 89,al,8a,bk 8e,bs,83,c3 83,c3,8f,c4 8h,c0,8c,bs ab,74,ab,9v al,7g,al,98 h0,7f,ak,7f 9d,9b,9e,86 al,98,h0,98 aa,9v,ja,9u bc,97,bc,9t au,8s,b5,7r b5,7r,be,8u b0,8i,b8,8i cd,7s,bj,8c bj,8c,cf,8i cf,8i,bo,8v k3,fs,b5,fs cr,7n,df,8d dh,8r,ds,7m ds,7m,e5,8t ct,7q,cq,8t df,8d,co,8v dj,8g,e4,8g e2,ak,di,av el,aq,du,al di,av,e7,bb dh,bn,e3,cc ej,8e,ga,8d e7,bb,el,aq g1,ap,es,av es,av,fg,bc fg,bc,g6,b8 e3,cc,fm,cg h0,98,h0,7f g9,97,g9,9t ga,8d,fk,80 g8,8e,ft,90 hu,9a,g7,9a g6,b8,fv,ar fm,cg,gm,bt hs,9a,hs,9u hr,99,s0,99 lv,bh,hg,be hg,be,jv,av he,bh,jk,cd jr,99,jr,9s ja,9u,s4,9u ui,fs,k3,fs li,99,lk,9t nr,9a,np,9t on,99,r8,83 qh,9a,qi,9u q6,8k,s4,8j rs,98,13n,97 r8,83,v7,83 s4,8j,s5,81 s2,81,sk,7q s2,9t,13p,9s ss,8q,th,8k th,8k,t8,91 tl,8h,tl,91 tk,8i,u0,8k tm,8p,u3,91 tn,96,tp,9s v5,82,13o,82 ua,83,ua,8e ua,8e,vf,8e u0,8k,tm,8p v1,8e,u4,9l 10b,ak,v6,b2 v6,b2,105,b8 10f,c8,up,cf up,cf,vo,bu uq,ci,100,cn 1af,fs,ug,fs vf,8e,vf,83 v9,94,up,8j uf,94,vb,8t vi,8l,vi,91 105,92,105,8k 115,ak,10l,b0 10l,b0,113,bc 11q,98,11s,9q 11b,83,11b,8d 11b,8d,12j,8e 105,8k,113,93 113,93,116,8j 12d,7t,126,81 113,bc,11h,ar 11h,ar,116,al 11s,bc,12a,ah 12a,ah,12h,au 114,cv,11c,bl 11c,bl,12h,bv 11e,c5,12c,cc 13p,9t,13p,7l 13p,7l,17b,7l 126,81,12t,7m 12j,8e,12k,7v 179,84,13p,85 17b,9u,13n,9u 17c,9k,13l,9p 12h,au,12v,ah 12v,ah,138,bb 13v,ak,13c,ak 13c,ak,13c,bd 13c,bd,13s,ba 13b,b3,13v,b1 12o,cv,13c,bs 13c,bs,13t,d3 131,cg,13v,ci 144,7l,144,9t 14i,7l,14g,9r 14r,7m,14r,9r 158,7i,157,9q 13o,8p,17e,8p 179,97,13p,9b 14f,c2,142,cd 142,cd,14p,co 156,c2,16c,c3 14p,co,148,d1 15r,7k,15n,9o 16f,7n,16e,9p 16t,7n,170,9q 164,aa,15h,b3 16n,b1,162,ae 15h,b3,161,bj 161,bj,16n,b1 15o,bv,15p,d3 179,bu,16l,c2 16l,c2,16l,ct 16l,ct,178,ct 17b,7m,17b,9g 17u,84,1av,61 17u,84,17u,9s 17b,9g,17b,9u 17u,9s,1ip,9s 177,bn,173,ar 173,ar,17k,bd 17k,bd,17p,ai 16e,c7,17j,cd 17k,br,17k,d7 17h,bs,18h,cb 18h,cb,17p,cn 17p,cn,18q,d1 19b,7j,1c3,7i 1ap,6l,199,7i 19a,9q,19a,8r 19a,8r,1c1,8u 1av,61,1cq,7b 1c3,7i,1ap,6l 1ab,8s,1ah,9o 1dh,fr,1af,fs 1cq,7b,1d9,7b 1d9,7b,1ir,5f 1c1,8u,1c1,9p 1en,75,1en,7r 1em,75,1f7,7b 1f7,7b,1en,7l 1en,7l,1f8,7o 1f8,7o,1ei,7t 1dn,8f,1do,9b 1do,9b,1gv,9b 1gr,88,1dg,8c 1ed,8c,1ef,97 1jj,cv,1dh,fr 1fk,75,1ff,7h 1ff,7h,1fq,7v 1fq,7v,1g3,7g 1g5,7p,1gf,7u 1fk,71,1gb,80 1fj,88,1fi,99 1gf,7u,1gs,7b 1gs,7b,1gi,79 1gi,79,1g6,7q 1h5,76,1hl,75 1ha,76,1hc,7o 1i5,70,1hp,7c 1hp,7c,1ih,7m 1gv,9b,1gr,88 1ir,5f,1ip,9r 1ih,7m,1ho,7o 1ip,9b,1oc,9c 1in,9s,1of,9s 1jd,9c,1jd,9r 1l0,9d,1l0,9m 1kc,9d,1kb,9q 1q6,cv,1jj,cv 1lm,5q,1oi,5b 1oh,5q,1lm,5q 1lu,5r,1oe,72 1m9,5l,1mh,5p 1m4,9d,1lv,9m 1o6,5c,1o7,5q 1nk,5g,1nn,5p 1nr,9b,1nr,9p 1n0,9d,1n0,9o 1oi,5b,1oh,5q 1oh,5n,1oc,9s 1u3,5a,1oh,5b 1p2,5s,1p2,6k 1p4,5v,1po,64 1po,64,1of,6e 1ou,6d,1pp,6l 1pp,6l,1ov,6m 1p5,9s,1p4,8v 1p4,8v,1po,95 1po,95,1pl,9p 1oc,9r,1vf,9v 1pt,ae,1oe,ag 1oe,ag,1p4,a8 1q1,6k,1q5,5s 1q5,5s,1qk,6r 1qt,6t,1qv,61 1qv,61,1rp,73 1q1,6b,1qj,6b 1qq,8a,1qm,98 1qm,98,1su,97 1sn,85,1qf,87 1r3,87,1rc,95 1rv,a5,1qc,a5 1qc,a5,1qb,ar 1qb,ag,1ri,aj 1od,ag,1q1,av 22k,cv,1q5,cv 1rm,71,1rn,5q 1sa,5u,1s2,6s 1s9,6c,1t1,65 1s7,6d,1t2,70 1su,97,1sn,85 1rt,85,1sb,96 1s2,ap,1sd,a4 1sd,a4,1sm,an 1s2,ag,1sk,ai 1ti,a5,1sp,ad 1sp,ad,1tk,ak 1u3,9s,1u3,5a 1tf,5a,1u3,4u 1u3,4u,1u3,5a 1tk,ak,1sp,aq 1tv,a7,1ur,a7 1u9,a7,1ub,as 1v9,4t,27t,4t 1ve,9v,1vb,4s 20b,5a,1vl,5o 1vl,5o,20j,69 27v,a0,1ve,9v 1vn,aa,1uu,ag 1uu,ag,1v6,ar 1v6,ar,1vs,ao 1ur,ai,1vr,ak 20n,56,20n,6a 20n,6a,217,5l 217,5l,21d,6g 21d,6g,21r,5j 21g,60,21v,60 20b,a1,20b,8e 20b,8e,21s,8g 20r,8c,20r,9u 20a,a9,208,ar 209,a7,20p,aa 20p,aa,208,aj 208,aj,20t,ap 21r,5j,21r,6c 21r,6c,21p,66 222,6f,228,5h 228,5h,22h,6g 22h,6g,22l,5d 234,6h,234,5e 21s,8g,21l,a3 2ea,d0,22k,cv 234,5e,23k,6k 23k,6k,23k,52 245,5e,23p,5q 23p,5q,23t,6o 23n,68,24d,65 23t,6o,24m,6k 23k,81,23j,97 23j,97,26b,9a 26b,81,23k,81 24n,83,24n,95 253,56,24p,6p 25v,4t,28q,3p 24p,6p,25c,6p 279,6p,269,6u 28q,3p,26j,4t 27d,5c,26b,5h 26b,5h,26d,6d 26d,6d,27i,6b 27i,6b,279,6p 26b,9a,26b,81 28k,3s,28e,50 28e,50,29f,4b 29f,4b,28m,3q 28q,4l,28t,53 28t,53,293,4j 27t,4t,27v,a0 2a7,9q,27s,9v 2a7,4i,2c5,55 2a7,4h,2a7,9r 2ak,6q,2b9,58 2aj,64,2bd,66 2a7,9r,2j4,9p 2av,9p,2b5,7p 2c5,55,2it,55 2b9,58,2bs,6p 2db,5i,2bv,63 2bv,63,2dn,6m 2dn,6m,2c7,6v 2b5,7p,2dv,84 2cq,7t,2cg,9o 2dv,84,2dl,9r 2ed,5o,2ed,74 2eb,5i,2f9,64 2f9,64,2ea,72 2fj,75,2gl,5j 2ej,7m,2ei,9d 2gt,7p,2ev,7p 2gd,7r,2f4,8n 2ei,9d,2h0,98 2op,d1,2e7,d1 2gl,5j,2hh,6v 2fs,6i,2hd,6j 2h0,98,2gt,7p 2g4,7q,2ft,9d 2gs,a2,2gs,ag 2gs,a1,2hh,a1 2gu,a6,2hj,a6 2i3,ac,2ia,9u 2ia,9u,2ie,aa 2ie,aa,2ik,aa 2jb,9v,2in,a6 2in,a6,2j8,aa 2j4,9p,2it,54 2is,53,2ne,6t 2ne,6t,2j0,6s 2k5,6v,2j0,7q 2j0,8e,2md,6s 2v6,9l,2k0,9m 2j8,aa,2ik,al 2jo,a1,2kd,a1 2k3,a2,2k0,ai 2nf,ab,2l4,ae 2l4,ae,2ll,a3 2lb,ac,2mg,am 2o9,7m,2sv,7m 2oa,7k,2o9,9o 2om,7m,2om,9n 2vb,d1,2op,d1 2pi,7j,2pl,9j 2qn,7m,2qk,9l 2s4,7n,2s2,9p 2sr,7j,2sr,9k 2sr,7k,2t3,7k 2t3,7k,2t3,7q 2t3,7q,2tb,7p 2tb,7p,2tb,7v 2tb,7v,2ti,7v 2tm,87,2tm,8c 2tm,8c,2tn,83 2tn,83,2tg,83 2tm,8b,2tr,8b 2tr,8b,2tr,8j 2tr,8j,2u1,8j 2u1,8j,2u1,8q 2u1,8q,2u9,8q 2u9,8q,2u9,8v 2u9,8v,2ug,8v 2ug,8v,2ug,95 2um,9c,2v2,9f 2v2,9f,2v2,9l 2v1,9m,32r,9m 316,d1,2v8,d1 31f,46,30l,4p 30l,4p,31f,52 31f,52,30e,5l 32d,43,31q,4c 31q,4c,31l,5g 31l,5g,329,5g 31o,4t,323,4t 379,9v,316,d1 334,42,330,5f 330,5f,33h,4j 33h,4j,33g,5o 33g,5o,348,4b 351,49,34c,4e 34c,4e,344,5q 344,5q,353,5n 341,50,35i,56 35r,48,35g,5i 36o,4k,35f,54 35f,54,36v,5q 357,61,357,7f 357,7f,34h,6s 357,7e,35t,71 35t,44,36o,4k 38a,49,36v,4g 36v,4g,38u,54 38u,54,37q,5n 379,91,379,9v #-g,fd


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

a fun freeride level with two lines. Take the right and you go on a north shore type level with more technical sections. the left takes you up a ski lift and is super fast the whole time. Both lines end in the same place

-3ut,e3,-3jj,rf -3jj,rf,-3ha,t1 -3ha,t1,-3f7,tr -3f7,tr,-3dh,u5 -3cp,ir,-3ek,i1 -3ek,i1,-3em,j9 -3dh,u5,-3aq,ue -3b5,ja,-3cp,ir -39k,ji,-3b5,ja -3aq,ue,-37i,uf -37i,jo,-39k,ji -35f,jq,-37i,jo -37i,uf,-37k,15q -37k,15q,-2jj,1an -33v,jn,-35f,jq -31v,jc,-33v,jn -308,is,-31v,jc -2ue,i4,-308,is -2ns,ed,-2ue,i4 -29k,co,-2ns,ed -2jk,1ao,-2ed,1c5 -2ed,1c5,-26a,1i0 -257,84,-29g,85 -29g,85,-29k,co -26a,1hv,-24h,1ip -22t,7v,-257,84 -24h,1ip,-22l,1jd -20u,7h,-22t,7v -22l,1jd,-20c,1jq -1vk,72,-20u,7h -20c,1jq,-1tr,1k2 -1si,5o,-1vk,72 -1tr,1k2,-1r2,1k3 -1kk,24,-1si,5o -1r2,1k3,-1ns,1js -1ns,1js,-1l2,1jf -1a7,2d,-1kk,24 -1l2,1jf,-1i4,1ip -1i4,1ip,-1i3,1m5 -1i3,1m5,-n7,281 -1a3,-44,-1a7,2d -17a,-43,-1a3,-44 -15k,-49,-17a,-43 -10h,-5h,-15k,-49 -qe,-7i,-10h,-5g -f9,3f,-qe,-6c -qe,-6c,-qd,-7i -qd,-7i,-l0,-7m -n7,281,-i0,2e6 -gj,-8n,-ks,-bi -jo,-9n,-ku,-9o -ku,-9o,-l0,-84 -l0,-84,-ie,-82 -l0,-7m,-l1,-1k -jo,-ar,-jo,-9n -id,-9h,-jp,-9n -ie,-82,-id,-9h -i0,2e5,-fn,2fn -1h,1j,-gj,-8o -fn,2fn,-dt,2gc -ea,-76,-e9,-5u -e9,-5u,-fj,-5u -fj,-5u,-fj,-3n -d1,-5v,-e9,-5v -fj,-3n,-cu,-3n -1q,2h,-f9,3f -cu,-3n,-d1,-5v -dt,2gc,-ar,2h0 -8i,-1s,-9r,-1s -9r,-1s,-9v,1 -9v,1,-6t,3 -as,2h1,-9k,2gv -9k,2gv,-8c,2go -8h,-36,-8i,-1s -6t,-1o,-8n,-1t -8c,2go,-73,2g8 -6t,3,-6t,-1o -73,2g8,-67,2fi -5d,2ej,-4s,2dk -4s,2dk,-4l,2co -67,2fi,-5d,2ej -4i,2e6,-4u,2ls -4t,2ls,-4k,2n8 -4l,2co,-4e,2co -4e,2co,-4h,2e8 -4k,2n8,-43,2od -43,2od,-3b,2pa -3b,2pa,-1a,2r0 -1j,1j,-1q,2h -1i,1i,1i,1i 1,2eq,-7,2cr -7,2cr,-c,2cs -c,2cs,-d,2en -e,2en,-9,2hm -1a,2r0,1k,2si 9,2ge,1,2eq 11,2i0,9,2ge 20,2j4,11,2i0 1i,1i,3s,1b 1n,1j,3f,2b 3q,2k8,2r,2jo 2r,2jo,20,2j4 1k,2si,40,2te 3s,1b,3s,28 3f,2b,3t,29 3t,29,4f,2n 4f,2n,4e,3j 4e,3j,52,42 4u,2kg,3q,2k8 40,2te,71,2tt 52,42,5v,4h 5v,4h,5r,52 5r,52,6n,64 6j,2kg,4u,2kg 6n,64,7o,6l 7o,6l,86,6l 84,2ke,6j,2kg 71,2tt,b5,2tu 86,6l,8c,7g 8c,7g,80,7n 80,7n,8r,81 8s,81,aq,8i 9i,2k7,84,2ke ap,8j,bi,8p b6,2jq,9i,2k6 bi,8p,fn,bu d1,2j7,b6,2jq b5,2tu,ec,2tj eo,2i9,d1,2j7 ge,2gv,eo,2i9 ec,2tj,hb,2sr fn,bu,gt,cj gt,cj,ia,d0 i5,2fc,ge,2gv ia,d0,jc,d7 pi,284,i4,2fd hb,2sr,hd,3c9 hd,3c9,1hr,444 jc,d7,lp,d9 lp,d9,rb,da po,d8,rh,d2 13m,23o,pi,284 ra,d9,sq,d5 rh,d2,sn,cq sn,cq,tu,cb sq,d5,td,db td,db,td,dh td,dh,ua,dl t9,cl,t8,db uf,ch,vj,c6 tu,cb,us,br us,br,vn,b8 uv,br,v0,cd ua,dl,uo,df uo,df,ug,cs ug,cs,uf,ch vn,b8,10e,aj 10e,aj,10c,c7 vj,c6,vj,bv vj,bv,113,ci 113,ci,10n,dh 10n,dh,119,dp 119,dp,120,dk 120,dl,13h,e7 13h,e7,14p,dn 19j,1kt,13d,1ol 13e,1ol,13m,23o 14p,dn,14p,d6 14p,d6,161,cn 161,cn,17d,cn 17d,cn,17j,c1 17j,c1,18v,bv 1a9,9g,1a3,97 1a3,97,19q,92 19q,92,1a0,8m 1a0,8m,1a4,8h 1a4,8h,1b0,8g 1ah,bb,19o,ak 19m,al,1ac,a8 1ac,a9,19v,9q 19v,9q,1a9,9g 18v,bv,19v,bv 19v,bv,19u,bb 19u,bb,1ah,bb 1ar,1ka,1a1,1kp 1a1,1kp,1a0,1lc 1a0,1lc,19j,1kt 1b3,83,1af,7n 1af,7n,1ae,79 1ae,79,1ji,78 1b0,8g,1b3,83 1ce,1kj,1b9,1kj 1b9,1kj,1ar,1ka 1da,1jm,1cs,1j9 1cs,1j9,1c9,1jr 1c9,1jr,1ce,1kj 1f3,1ij,1eh,1ij 1eh,1ij,1e2,1j0 1e2,1j0,1da,1jm 1h1,1hg,1g1,1hp 1g1,1hp,1fn,1ii 1fn,1ii,1f5,1ij 1ig,1gb,1hg,1gh 1hf,1gh,1h1,1hg 1hr,444,1ka,45c 1kb,1ej,1jd,1f0 1jc,1f0,1if,1gc 1ji,78,1k9,74 1k9,74,1l9,7d 1lt,1bc,1l2,1c8 1l2,1c8,1kf,1d4 1kf,1d4,1l0,1ds 1l0,1ds,1kb,1ej 1ka,45c,1lt,460 1l9,7d,1m6,7c 1m6,7c,1mk,76 1mk,76,1m7,76 1m8,75,1n0,6v 1mq,1bc,1lt,1bc 1lt,460,1nq,46a 1n0,6v,1nf,73 1nf,73,1o0,7e 1o0,7e,1ol,7e 1on,1al,1nt,1bv 1n1,1bv,1mq,1bc 1nt,1bv,1n1,1bv 1nq,46a,20q,46g 1ol,7e,1op,78 1op,78,1p3,74 1p7,76,1p4,7f 1p4,7f,1pn,7l 1pn,7l,1pn,7b 1pn,7b,1pm,74 1pm,74,1qo,74 1ql,1as,1pe,1ai 1pe,1ai,1on,1al 1qo,74,1qn,7h 1qn,7h,1r2,7h 1r2,7d,1r1,78 1r1,78,1rb,78 1rb,78,1ru,7h 1s5,1ak,1ql,1as 1rt,7h,1se,7h 1se,7h,1sq,7b 1sq,7b,1t9,7b 1ue,17u,1si,17s 1si,17s,1si,191 1si,191,1rn,19g 1rn,19g,1s5,1ak 1t9,7b,1t9,7h 1t9,7h,1tj,7j 1tj,7j,1tt,7h 1ts,7i,1up,8d 1tq,7h,247,7f 1uh,8r,1u6,9i 248,7u,1u9,7u 1u6,9i,1ug,9q 1ug,9q,1u8,a6 1u8,a6,1tq,ar 1tq,ar,1u4,be 208,7v,1uc,9i 1u4,be,1ua,bg 1ua,bg,1v0,bk 21h,80,1u2,be 1ug,ci,1u3,cp 1u9,dn,1un,en 1u3,cr,1u7,dp 23s,7u,1u7,dh 239,7t,1u5,d3 22v,17t,1ue,17t 1v9,187,1ue,18b 1ue,18b,1u0,188 1u0,188,1ue,17u 1up,8d,1uh,8r 1v0,bk,1ug,ci 1uo,en,1v0,fb 1v0,fb,201,g1 201,g1,21i,g2 20a,18p,1vm,18j 1vm,18j,1v9,187 1vp,17u,1vp,18k 21i,g2,21t,fm 223,18c,21c,18d 21c,18d,213,18p 21i,17s,21g,18h 213,18p,20a,18p 20q,46g,27s,46i 21t,fm,23j,fr 244,17r,22v,17t 238,17r,22p,189 22p,189,223,18c 247,7f,248,7u 23j,fr,24t,ff 25v,17i,244,17r 24t,ff,265,gf 265,gf,27l,g7 27n,172,25v,17i 26c,425,25l,425 25l,425,25l,42t 25l,42t,26n,42t 25k,42d,26c,42h 27l,g7,27n,fl 27n,fl,292,fn 2dd,14q,27n,172 26t,42u,278,426 278,426,27b,42u 27b,42u,27r,425 27s,46i,2b6,45l 292,fn,2aa,gk 286,41t,286,42q 286,42q,28k,42e 28k,42e,286,41s 2aa,gk,2bd,g4 2bd,g4,2bj,fj 2bj,fj,2c9,fi 2c9,fi,2cv,gf 2d4,fh,2m8,jk 2cu,ge,2dk,gf 2dk,gf,2ea,hk 2ep,14o,2dp,14o 2dp,14o,2dd,14q 2en,gb,2ek,hn 2ea,hk,2eo,hr 2eo,hr,2en,ib 2en,ib,2fa,iu 2fa,iu,2g3,j9 2g1,15b,2fg,14p 2fg,14p,2ep,14o 2g5,gs,2g5,ja 2g3,j9,2h1,jh 2h1,jh,2h1,k0 2h1,k0,2i7,kb 2gd,15i,2g1,15b 2hp,157,2h4,15v 2h4,15v,2gd,15i 2i7,kb,2id,k0 2id,k0,2k3,k5 2jb,154,2ij,151 2ii,151,2hp,157 2j7,i9,2j7,k0 2k3,k5,2k9,kp 2k9,kp,2lu,kp 2kb,15p,2ju,15c 2ju,15c,2jb,154 2kk,16e,2kb,15p 2kf,179,2kk,16e 2n0,175,2l6,17m 2l6,17m,2kf,179 2lu,kp,2lv,k9 2lv,k9,2mq,k9 2mq,k9,2n6,kv 2m8,jk,2o1,k9 2n6,kv,2nv,kq 2nj,17i,2n0,175 2o1,k9,2pr,km 2o3,ka,2o3,kt 2nt,kq,2pq,lb 2pq,17f,2ov,17p 2ov,17p,2nj,17i 2pr,km,2s1,ks 2pq,lb,2te,lu 2qd,kr,2qc,ld 2s0,16d,2q9,170 2q9,170,2pq,17f 2s1,ks,2vt,l2 2si,16b,2s0,16d 2te,lu,2u5,lj 2ss,kv,2ss,lp 2ub,16p,2t2,15u 2sh,17b,2su,16q 2su,16q,2si,16b 2tf,166,2te,17a 2u9,17k,2tf,17c 2tf,17c,2ss,17k 2ss,17k,2sh,17b 2u5,lj,305,m0 2vt,17f,2ub,16p 2vt,17v,2v0,17u 2v0,17u,2u6,182 2u9,183,2u9,17k 2vs,l3,31m,kv 305,m0,30h,lq 30h,lq,31t,mb 309,l3,30a,ls 31k,180,2vt,17f 31e,185,30q,18i 30q,18i,303,18i 300,188,2vt,17v 304,18i,2vt,185 30m,17n,30n,18e 31m,kv,331,kp 31s,m2,31n,lr 31n,lr,32m,le 31t,mb,31s,m2 33d,188,31k,180 32i,18a,31e,185 331,kp,34g,ke 32m,le,33n,ll 33n,ll,33m,m9 339,km,33a,lg 33m,m9,34t,m3 376,18b,33d,188 33d,189,32i,18a 34g,ke,35c,k1 35c,k1,36f,j9 34t,m3,34t,l9 34t,l9,36k,l9 371,a4,376,a5 36f,j9,379,id 36b,ka,37n,k8 36k,l9,36m,kq 36m,kq,365,ko 365,ko,36b,ka 37s,hk,38b,ga 38b,ga,38k,ga 38k,ga,38d,hc 38g,gm,397,gn 379,id,37s,hj 37s,hj,38c,hc 38c,hc,395,h2 38k,iv,38e,i4 38e,i4,37u,hi 37n,k8,382,jt 382,jt,37u,j8 37u,j8,38k,iv 37g,i5,37b,k8 39q,18c,376,18b 39p,ed,3a2,ds 3a2,ds,3a0,dc 3a0,dc,3a3,cs 3a3,cs,3af,cg 38t,fu,394,fb 394,fb,39p,ed 395,h2,397,ge 397,ge,38t,fu 3bg,185,39q,18c 3af,cg,3b2,c7 3b2,c7,3c9,bv 3cp,17n,3bg,185 3c9,bv,3dj,c6 3ed,16t,3cp,17n 3di,c6,3fu,cm 3fp,166,3ed,16t 3g3,ch,3f5,cg 3ft,cm,3g2,df 3g2,df,3gf,dh 3gc,dg,3h1,dg 3g4,ci,3gp,cs 3he,15a,3fp,166 3h1,dg,3h7,e0 3h7,e0,3i1,e1 3gp,cs,3hl,d7 3hl,d7,3io,dk 3gr,cs,3gt,df 3in,14k,3he,15a 3i4,du,3id,e0 3id,e0,3ii,eb 3io,dk,3jq,du 3i4,dd,3i4,du 3ii,eb,3i9,eh 3i9,eh,3iu,et 3iu,et,3jd,el 3jd,el,3je,ec 3je,ec,3jt,ea 3jr,145,3in,14k 3jq,du,3kh,e1 3jm,du,3jn,e8 3kg,e1,3lk,e0 3l2,e0,3l2,ea 3js,ec,3lc,eb 3lc,eb,3l5,en 3l5,en,3kr,eo 3kr,eo,3l0,f3 3l0,f3,3ln,f4 3l9,13r,3ki,13v 3ki,13v,3jr,145 3lk,e0,3m5,dv 3m5,dv,3n2,dp 3ls,dv,3lt,ee 3ln,f4,3lo,er 3lo,er,3lk,ej 3lk,ej,3m1,ef 3m1,ef,3mh,es 3mg,eq,3me,e9 3o6,13m,3mn,13q 3mn,13q,3lk,13q 3md,144,3m8,13s 3m8,13s,3lp,141 3lp,141,3lp,13r 3lo,13r,3l9,13r 3na,144,3md,144 3n2,dp,3o9,da 3o9,da,3p1,co 3np,eb,3n6,e0 3n6,e0,3ne,dr 3ne,dr,3o0,e6 3o0,e6,3o4,dr 3o4,dr,3oo,dq 3me,e9,3mu,e8 3mu,e8,3mv,ei 3mv,ei,3np,eh 3np,eh,3np,eb 3nq,dh,3nr,e3 3pk,13b,3o6,13m 3oh,140,3o9,13r 3o9,13r,3nf,140 3nf,140,3na,144 3p1,co,3pn,bv 3pk,cp,3pn,cf 3pn,cf,3pn,c7 3pn,c7,3q5,bt 3pb,cc,3pb,d1 3oo,dq,3op,e3 3p5,e3,3p5,do 3p5,do,3oi,dh 3oi,dh,3om,dc 3om,dc,3p3,dc 3op,e3,3p5,e3 3r6,12o,3pk,13b 3pt,13n,3pe,13q 3pe,13q,3p2,142 3p2,142,3oj,145 3oj,145,3oh,140 3qo,bd,3rf,ar 3q5,bt,3qo,bd 3p6,d1,3pt,da 3pu,da,3pt,d0 3pt,d0,3pk,cp 430,ue,3r6,12o 3sf,12p,3r2,132 3r2,132,3qu,13h 3qt,13h,3q9,13n 3q9,13n,3pt,13n 3ps,138,3ps,13n 3rf,ar,3uh,ap 3t3,133,3sf,12p 3uh,aq,41h,ao 3ve,11u,3uf,12b 3uf,12b,3ur,12v 3tt,11b,3tt,12r 3ur,12v,3t1,133 404,11a,3ve,11u 41h,ao,42b,b0 423,vp,41k,vu 41k,vu,420,10p 41i,111,41d,vb 420,10p,413,11a 413,11a,404,11a 42b,b0,435,bb 435,bb,44a,c8 43o,vr,436,vk 436,vk,42o,vk 42o,vk,423,vp 44a,c8,44q,da 44q,da,45i,eo 44p,10u,446,10o 446,10o,448,109 448,109,43o,vr 45j,10h,44n,10t 45i,eo,46d,fm 46a,105,45j,10h 468,105,47k,104 46d,fm,471,gq 471,gq,47b,i9 47b,i9,480,j3 48g,10g,47i,105 47v,122,47k,118 47k,118,48m,10t 480,j4,48d,jf 48d,jf,497,k7 497,k7,4am,l5 48m,10t,48g,10g 49h,12g,490,126 490,126,47v,122 4am,l5,4cg,lo 4b9,11r,4a2,12c 4ce,111,4b1,11v 4a2,12a,49h,12g 4cf,lp,4d7,lq 4e9,tl,4bn,t9 4bn,t9,4bl,tn 4bl,tn,4ds,u0 4bl,to,4d6,ur 4ck,vr,4c4,10i 4c4,10i,4cd,112 4d7,lq,4en,lq 4e9,tm,4do,u7 4do,u7,4d5,v2 4d5,v2,4de,vg 4cu,tr,4dn,ub 4de,vg,4ck,vr 4en,lq,4g0,lm 4fe,lv,4gr,lv 4fs,tp,4e9,tm 4g0,lm,4h3,la 4h3,la,4hv,ko 4gr,lv,4gs,lp 4gs,lp,4ie,lp 4g3,lk,4g4,lv 4hg,tl,4fu,tp 4hb,uc,4gk,u7 4go,u7,4fs,tp 4hv,ko,4ir,k0 4ir,k0,4jg,j4 4ie,lp,4ig,le 4ig,le,4hu,la 4hu,la,4i8,l2 4i8,l2,4ie,l3 4ie,l3,4im,kr 4j0,tc,4hh,tl 4k4,tr,4iq,u6 4iq,u6,4if,tu 4if,tu,4i0,tu 4i0,tu,4hb,uc 4jn,ke,4je,k3 4je,k3,4jh,ju 4jh,ju,4js,jn 4js,jn,4js,jh 4j6,ji,4j3,kp 4im,kr,4j0,kt 4j0,kt,4jn,ki 4kg,sr,4j0,tc 4kj,tc,4k4,tr 4ms,r2,4lu,ru 4lu,ru,4kg,sr 4m3,so,4lb,st 4lb,st,4l2,tb 4l6,tb,4kj,tc 4o1,po,4ms,r2 4oo,qo,4nb,r2 4nb,r2,4n6,ri 4n6,ri,4mp,ru 4mo,rv,4ne,sa 4n6,s7,4m3,so 4pa,mn,4on,ob 4on,ob,4o1,po 4p4,pi,4ol,pp 4ol,pp,4oo,qo 4qh,9c,4rd,8n 4pv,h4,4q3,9d 4qn,9u,4qh,9c 4q3,am,4qt,al 4qn,c9,4qe,bb 4qe,bb,4qr,b2 4qo,e6,4qf,dr 4qf,dr,4r1,d9 4qf,g5,4q9,eu 4q9,eu,4qk,eq 4qk,eq,4qo,e6 4pv,h2,4pt,ir 4qd,h4,4qm,hd 4qd,h6,4qu,go 4qp,g5,4qf,g5 4qm,hd,4qh,ht 4qh,ht,4qa,i5 4qa,i5,4qs,it 4pt,ir,4pm,ks 4qs,it,4qa,jr 4qa,jr,4q6,k6 4q6,k6,4qj,km 4pm,ks,4pa,mn 4qj,km,4qn,l8 4qn,l8,4qa,lk 4qa,lk,4qd,lt 4qd,lt,4pu,mh 4pu,mh,4pu,mv 4pu,mv,4pe,nl 4pe,nl,4ph,ol 4ph,ol,4po,p3 4po,p3,4p4,pi 4qr,b2,4qu,ag 4qu,ag,4qn,9u 4r1,cl,4qn,c9 4r1,d9,4r1,cl 4qu,go,4qp,g5 #


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice level biker kid


----------



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

this is my first level. it's kind of hard!!!

hint: when you go down to the next section you have to hit the first jump just right so you can make it on the second jump (even i can't land it perfectly)

TO BE CONTINUED:

-1n3,15f,-1lv,16p -1n4,17a,-1md,1eu -1n3,17f,-1bq,17t -1nh,18r,-1n9,18m -1np,19v,-1ng,19t -1n7,1bm,-1ng,1bt -1nb,1an,-1ng,1ap -1n3,1co,-1nc,1d7 -1lo,15c,-1kc,16r -1l9,18t,-1l7,1af -1ln,19q,-1k8,19p -1lc,1da,-1kh,1d5 -1lb,1db,-1l6,1ee -1l5,1e8,-1k9,1e4 -1md,1eu,-1ai,1e1 -1m2,1et,-1m9,1g4 -1lk,1eu,-1kq,1gn -1jm,15c,-1io,16j -1jn,19r,-1jl,1ah -1jm,19t,-1io,19m -1jl,1ah,-1im,1ah -1jf,1cv,-1jv,1d2 -1jv,1d2,-1jp,1e5 -1jp,1e5,-1in,1e5 -1kh,1eq,-1iu,1gd -1i7,15c,-1gu,16d -1iq,19j,-1ir,1af -1in,1e5,-1ji,1d0 -1is,1cr,-1ij,1du -1iq,1d1,-1i6,1cj -1i6,1cj,-1hj,1dt -1ip,1f4,-1fv,1gp -1gh,15e,-1f8,16l -1h4,1bk,-1h0,1bn -1hu,1bq,-1h9,1dn -1hp,1cq,-1h9,1ch -1gv,1cb,-1go,1d9 -1gd,18f,-1gb,1aa -1ga,19u,-1ff,19p -1g9,1a5,-1fb,1a4 -1fi,19p,-1f9,1a7 -1gb,1c5,-1g8,1d9 -1g9,1ca,-1fm,1c9 -1fm,1c9,-1fm,1d8 -1f6,1c5,-1f6,1d7 -1f6,1d7,-1eg,1d7 -1g4,1f5,-1d6,1gb -1ek,15c,-1cs,17d -1es,19h,-1ei,1af -1es,19f,-1e3,197 -1ej,19q,-1e0,19e -1e7,195,-1e3,19h -1en,19u,-1ef,19n -1ei,1c0,-1eh,1d6 -1e1,1c2,-1e1,1da -1e2,1c3,-1d5,1bs -1dv,1ch,-1d6,1c7 -1e2,1d9,-1d2,1d4 -1db,1ei,-1aj,1fg -1bq,17t,-1aj,1dv -1cf,19l,-1bn,1bo -1ck,1bs,-1bo,1bl -1bp,1bm,-1bc,1cc -1d8,1bq,-1d8,1c8 -1ck,1bq,-1cd,1cs -1cd,1cp,-1bd,1cc -197,16k,-1aq,192 -18i,17j,-1at,1ak -189,199,-1ah,1c5 -1ab,1ci,-18n,1fk -190,1dn,-14t,1dn -190,1dn,-17s,1ef -190,1dm,-181,1d0 -14u,1dm,-15o,1cu -14t,1dn,-15k,1ed -14i,17m,-13u,1gp -13u,1gs,-uv,1gs -v1,1gr,-uj,1md -tk,1mc,-v5,1me -t7,1ob,-tj,1mh -tj,1mh,-tk,1mc -sj,1pr,-t7,1ob -rk,1r6,-sj,1pr -qs,1s1,-rk,1r6 -ps,1ss,-qs,1s1 -p5,1t7,-ps,1ss -oh,1ta,-p5,1t7 -mr,1td,-oh,1ta -ih,1td,-mr,1td -et,1t9,-ih,1td -b5,1st,-et,1t9 -9e,1sl,-b5,1st -7f,1s1,-9e,1sl -66,1rh,-6c,1rk -6c,1rk,-7f,1s1 -42,1ph,-4t,1qg -4t,1qg,-66,1rh -30,1ne,-3h,1ok -3h,1ok,-42,1ph -1l,-6u,-1h,1l -g,1l8,-29,1l9 -29,1l9,-30,1ne 7e,1mj,-2q,1ms -1i,1i,1i,1i -g,1mo,-g,1l6 -h,1mk,-h,1mq 1i,1i,ar,1k ik,1m8,7e,1mj aq,1k,bd,1f bd,1f,bp,19 bn,1a,cr,m dl,2,e5,-f cr,m,dl,2 eq,-1a,fh,-2e fh,-2e,g1,-3b e5,-f,eq,-1a ge,-45,gt,-5h gt,-5h,h1,s g1,-3b,ge,-45 ia,-6a,kb,-4n hq,-6p,ij,-3s il,-6c,j5,-3r i2,-68,il,-2v ik,-6e,jb,-35 ih,-5s,io,-4r hh,-5l,hq,-4m hs,-5k,i9,-4p h9,-5f,hk,-4d i9,-5n,iq,-4r he,-54,lj,-5h hq,-4i,l8,-5u hc,-5k,le,-51 ii,1jr,ik,1mb ih,1jr,jh,1js j6,-6a,j9,-49 jl,-6c,jp,-45 j9,-6g,jp,-3l k0,-6p,kf,-36 jp,-6i,k4,-2k k0,-5s,k5,-51 j0,-5q,j5,-52 ja,-5m,jg,-4j jn,-5m,k0,-4h js,-62,jd,-4b k9,-5j,it,-4l k2,-3v,k3,-5t jp,1l4,o5,1m6 k0,1l0,o2,1md k7,1ku,nl,1mg jv,1km,n4,1mc k9,1ku,nc,1mb k7,1kl,n1,1mg jh,1l0,og,1m5 jd,1kk,o9,1md js,1l7,ol,1m4 jo,1le,pl,1lu jn,1li,q2,1lq jp,1l6,oa,1m0 j3,1l0,o8,1lt iu,1l6,pg,1lt kd,-6u,kh,-44 kt,-6f,l9,-3r l9,-6l,ls,-38 lh,-5u,lk,-4t lk,-62,m4,-51 l5,-64,l5,-4u kl,-5s,kp,-4s ko,-4b,k6,-63 kl,1kq,mu,1mg jh,1jr,l1,1l4 st,1lm,ls,1lj mf,-53,mn,-4j mg,-50,m0,-62 mn,-4j,ms,-4c ms,-4c,n4,-40 n4,-40,nh,-3g nh,-3g,o0,-31 or,-2a,pf,-1t o0,-31,ou,-28 pf,-1t,q7,-1g q7,-1g,ra,-11 ra,-11,sc,-l tg,-8n,tg,-6t td,-8j,vf,-8l te,-6u,vd,-6u sn,-5h,vd,-5g sc,-l,17b,2n vg,1ld,sr,1lm tc,1lp,10v,1lj ta,1lp,113,1l6 tf,1lu,118,1ku 10f,-2a,up,-2q tp,1lu,11b,1kt 10g,-8o,10f,-53 vd,-6u,ve,-5g 10f,-53,12b,-4u vi,-46,vh,-3e vg,-44,10g,-45 vg,-3d,10l,-38 10l,-38,10f,-2a 11j,1kh,vg,1ld 11i,-42,115,-27 115,-27,12k,-1q 15b,1i8,11j,1kh 133,-7j,130,-4j 131,-7j,15f,-80 130,-4j,15g,-4c 13k,-3e,135,-1u 13g,-3e,15q,-30 135,-1u,14g,-1a 15g,-4c,15d,-7t 14g,-1a,15g,-31 164,1hl,15b,1i8 166,-7p,17b,-45 16o,-2v,166,-o 166,-o,175,-1a 17g,1g1,170,1gn 170,1gn,164,1hl 17b,-45,1a1,-7e 175,-f,189,-2n 175,-1a,175,-f 17a,2n,19n,an 1a1,1bk,185,1f1 185,1f1,17g,1g1 1a1,-7e,1bb,-40 1d6,7c,19g,2d 1da,7i,193,2b 19l,af,1a7,c9 1ie,1bk,1a1,1bk 1bb,-40,1cp,-83 1da,7h,1ad,20 1a7,c9,1aj,db 1aj,db,1b3,e7 1b3,e7,1bp,ev 1cp,-83,1d8,1n 1d8,1f,1d9,7k 1e9,b4,1cs,bi 1cs,bi,1d3,ca 1d3,ca,1eh,bv 1d4,ca,1cg,cb 1cg,cb,1cd,bq 1cs,cu,1en,ce 1ct,cu,1da,dl 1da,dl,1eu,co 1bp,ev,1ck,fk 1ck,fk,1e0,ge 1eh,bv,1e5,b3 1ei,ch,1ev,cp 1e0,ge,1g2,he 1g2,he,1hn,i5 1hm,i4,1ol,kl 1ue,1bm,1id,1bj 1ol,kl,1t3,lv 1t3,lv,217,mq 1u9,m8,22t,nb 1to,ml,236,n2 1tq,ma,238,n6 1tf,mj,238,n4 21g,198,1ud,198 1ud,198,1ue,1bm 1ut,mo,23d,n5 217,mq,24q,n1 216,n7,26v,n4 21g,199,28r,1e7 20e,19q,294,1df 214,19e,27p,1dd 26m,1c9,21c,19v 21i,1as,28m,1co 289,1c5,208,1av 227,n6,29l,mm 22a,mv,27r,n3 22q,nc,27e,mk 22m,no,281,mc 26t,1ch,220,1a2 27g,1c9,21n,1ai 23v,na,277,mj 24d,ng,272,mc 23a,nd,27h,mi 23g,nq,28d,lo 24n,np,28t,ko 27t,1bu,22n,1bn 274,1c1,232,1bj 244,1c2,28k,1c0 23i,1bq,27u,1br 24q,n1,25p,mu 25p,mu,26m,mb 26m,mb,24s,nb 257,nh,28j,km 25o,nh,292,ju 25g,nj,29d,jp 24u,ns,29a,k3 2cu,1bs,25d,1br 26t,n2,29t,ic 26h,n5,29n,j2 27n,mp,2ao,gb 27a,n3,2ak,gt 27p,n9,2b3,fh 287,nc,2b6,f5 293,mr,2b0,f0 21o,1an,28a,1cm 23p,1be,289,1c7 2au,f0,2g2,f0 2a1,it,2b4,f0 29r,it,2b3,f7 2aa,i8,2b2,f1 272,nb,2a9,hs 2ip,1at,2cu,1bs 2g0,f0,2he,is 2he,is,2i9,kb 2i9,kb,2j8,lb 2j8,lb,2kf,mb 2nt,193,2ip,1at 2kf,mb,2li,n4 2li,n4,2n7,nv 2n7,nv,2q0,p4 2v7,15l,2nt,193 2q0,p4,2rp,pp 2rp,pp,2tk,q6 2tk,q6,2vr,qc 31r,146,2v7,15l 2vr,qc,30t,qc 30t,qc,31m,q9 31m,q9,32o,q0 343,12i,31r,146 33q,p1,344,oj 32o,q0,332,pp 332,pp,33b,pi 33b,pi,33j,pa 33j,pa,33q,p1 344,oj,34m,nk 35m,112,343,12i 37c,uh,36n,vp 36n,vp,35m,112 39e,lt,385,s2 385,s2,37c,uh 3bk,aa,3a5,hk 39f,lt,3a4,hj #-13g,1g4


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

-4ma,12a,-4lu,vv -4li,v4,-4m8,112 -4ls,14t,-4ma,12a -4m8,112,-4m6,13p -4m6,13p,-4l9,165 -4lu,vv,-4km,u2 -4km,u2,-4j7,t2 -4jn,t3,-4li,v4 -4kn,16u,-4ls,14t -4je,17s,-4kn,16u -4l9,165,-4k1,17i -4he,186,-4je,17s -4k1,17i,-4iq,181 -4fd,17v,-4he,186 -4iq,181,-4gg,186 -4gi,v1,-476,t7 -4gg,186,-4ed,17k -4dp,177,-4fd,17v -4ed,17k,-4d1,16f -4ci,15s,-4dp,177 -4d1,16f,-4c4,15a -4ad,13l,-4bn,14j -4bn,14j,-4ci,15s -4c4,15a,-4b6,141 -4b6,141,-49c,13d -48e,139,-4ad,13l -46l,13h,-48e,139 -49c,13d,-47k,13b -476,t7,-3u4,rq -459,14b,-46l,13h -47k,13b,-460,13q -460,13q,-44s,14p -43u,160,-459,14b -44s,14p,-449,15n -42b,174,-43u,160 -449,15n,-43e,16e -43e,16e,-41r,177 -409,177,-42b,174 -41r,177,-3v5,170 -3tn,16f,-409,177 -3v5,170,-3ss,15t -3u4,rq,-3q6,ri -3rv,14u,-3tn,16f -3qr,13d,-3s0,14v -3ss,15t,-3rc,144 -3q6,ri,-3op,r8 -3qu,rk,-3pc,rc -3ph,128,-3qr,13d -3op,r8,-3ns,qi -3pc,rc,-3o6,qt -3nu,11o,-3ph,128 -3ns,qi,-3n8,pe -3o6,qt,-3ne,pu -3n8,pe,-3lk,pf -3m8,11l,-3nu,11o -3lm,pe,-3k9,pf -3fu,11m,-3m9,11j -3k8,pd,-3jn,q9 -3jn,q9,-3io,qt -3k8,pj,-3je,qf -3je,qf,-3i6,r4 -3io,qt,-3ha,r9 -3i6,r4,-3ff,rl -3ha,r9,-3g5,ri -3g5,ri,-3dq,rp -3f1,rq,-3d2,rj -3dl,116,-3fb,11m -3fu,11n,-3fb,11m -3ds,ro,-3c8,rc -3cf,10r,-3dl,116 -3c8,rc,-3ar,qd -3d2,rj,-3bf,qv -3b3,106,-3cf,10r -3ar,qd,-39q,p2 -3bf,qv,-3a4,pj -39h,v3,-3b3,106 -393,nh,-365,ln -39q,p1,-393,nh -3a5,pl,-39a,o8 -38i,tu,-39h,v3 -38i,tv,-37p,sq -37p,sq,-35f,th -365,ln,-32u,la -35g,th,-30p,tp -32u,la,-2vr,l8 -2vs,l9,-2m0,lb -2vf,vq,-30n,tr -2uv,10a,-303,v1 -2u2,10q,-2vf,vq -2td,111,-2uv,10a -2sf,116,-2u2,10q -2kb,116,-2sf,116 -2r9,119,-2td,111 -2s7,1d6,-2st,1g4 -2sd,1dq,-2qr,1bk -2rp,1ck,-2sm,1eo -2sr,1gh,-2sk,1em -2sp,1hg,-2so,1ei -2re,1c9,-2sl,1ef -2t1,1f0,-2sj,1ht -2s5,1j2,-2ss,1gi -2sh,1hv,-2ru,1je -2sh,1i6,-2rl,1jp -2sa,1il,-2re,1jt -2qr,1bk,-2oo,1am -2rj,1c8,-2pq,1b1 -2rf,1cf,-2qd,1b6 -2rd,1c8,-2qb,1bc -2qh,1kq,-2s5,1j2 -2ra,1k2,-2pu,1l0 -2re,1jt,-2qj,1kk -2o8,1lb,-2qh,1kq -2qj,1kk,-2pf,1l2 -2pg,1l4,-2nc,1lb -2l2,1la,-2oa,1l9 -2m0,lb,-2k5,ku -2mt,le,-2kq,l5 -2kq,l5,-2jc,kh -2if,1la,-2l3,1l9 -2k5,ku,-2j1,k8 -2j1,k8,-2i6,ja -2jc,kh,-2if,jm -2fb,118,-2kb,116 -2i6,ja,-2hl,i1 -2hl,i1,-2eo,i1 -2if,jm,-2hm,ic -2hg,1c4,-28o,1c5 -2ie,1l9,-2gv,1la -2h0,1la,-2h1,1o8 -2h1,1o8,-2c1,1oe -2ep,i1,-2ce,i2 -2fb,118,-28q,11e -2ce,i2,-2c5,j1 -2ce,i9,-2br,jh -2c5,j1,-2be,jv -2be,jv,-2af,kg -2br,jh,-2b0,k9 -2aj,1qb,-2c2,1oe -2bl,1pa,-29n,1qt -2b0,k9,-29j,kp -2af,kg,-28s,ku -28c,1rg,-2aj,1qb -29n,1qt,-26u,1rs -28s,ku,-270,l7 -28q,11e,-278,11o -28o,1c5,-20d,1c5 -26c,1ro,-28c,1rg -270,l7,-1uv,lc -278,11o,-25q,12d -21u,1rn,-26c,1ro -27a,1rk,-259,1rp -25q,12d,-24s,132 -24s,132,-23c,140 -24r,13d,-22d,148 -23c,140,-1v9,14m -1r7,1ro,-21u,1rn -20o,14d,-1vd,14c -20d,1c5,-1u6,1bl -218,1c6,-1v2,1bt -1uv,lc,-1m8,lg -1st,11f,-1uo,10k -1vb,14k,-1va,13k -1v2,1bt,-1ta,1b8 -1rv,124,-1tt,10t -1u6,1bl,-1sf,1al -1ta,1b8,-1rq,19r -1rf,12t,-1st,11f -1r1,13o,-1rv,124 -1qr,14m,-1rf,12t -1sf,1al,-1ra,18u -1rq,19r,-1qv,17t -1qr,15n,-1r1,13o -1qr,16p,-1qr,14m -1ra,18u,-1qr,16p -1qv,17t,-1qr,15n -1mq,1qv,-1r8,1ro -1np,lm,-1l6,le -1o0,lg,-1lf,le -1l5,1pv,-1ms,1r1 -1m8,lg,-1k7,l6 -1l6,le,-1ji,kv -1lf,le,-1jg,kt -1jm,1q3,-1l5,1pv -1k7,l6,-1if,ka -1ks,1q3,-1j2,1pf -1j3,1p4,-1jm,1q3 -1if,ka,-1hb,iu -1ji,kv,-1ho,jk -1jg,kt,-1i6,jv -1i6,jv,-1hb,iv -1hq,1o0,-1ia,1p0 -1ia,1p0,-1j3,1p4 -1hb,iu,-1gg,h2 -1gg,h2,-1g7,fh -1h0,i8,-1g9,g6 -1g0,e5,-1gl,ho -1ho,jk,-1h0,i8 -1hb,iv,-1gq,i1 -1g8,1mi,-1gu,1mt -1gu,1mt,-1h4,1no -1h4,1no,-1hq,1o0 -1g7,d4,-1ga,ga -1g5,da,-1gd,h3 -1g8,de,-1g8,cl -1g6,ef,-1ge,h2 -1g9,g6,-1g7,ei -1eo,1ln,-1eu,1m1 -1eu,1m1,-1f9,1m2 -1f9,1m2,-1fu,1me -1fu,1me,-1g7,1ma -1g7,1ma,-1g8,1mi -1d9,1kq,-1dn,1ke -1dn,1ke,-1do,1l1 -1do,1l1,-1e9,1km -1e9,1l0,-1ec,1lm -1e9,1l2,-1e9,1km -1eb,1lk,-1eo,1ln -193,1ic,-1bp,1k0 -1bp,1k0,-1cl,1k3 -1cl,1k3,-1d9,1kq -141,1ib,-193,1ic -143,1ia,-140,1m9 -140,1m9,-10l,1mn -vn,1ot,-10k,1mp -10b,1nk,-v8,1ph -u4,1qd,-vn,1ot -s1,1r4,-u4,1qd -uu,1ps,-tc,1qm -sp,1qu,-r0,1r7 -n1,1r6,-s3,1r4 -rc,1r5,-k6,1qo -oa,1ra,-ih,1q6 -j6,1qe,-n2,1r6 -mo,1r2,-jf,1qe -ln,1r0,-gc,1pb -eq,1og,-j6,1qe -i1,1q5,-b9,1mg -5d,1il,-es,1oh 3,1in,-5d,1il -1h,1h,-1j,-2g -1i,1i,1i,1i 1g,1h,70,1h 9l,1ir,3,1in 70,1h,7u,1c 6g,1j,7h,1f 7h,1f,8d,16 7u,1c,8s,12 8s,12,9j,n 8d,16,9d,s 9h,t,9i,7v 9j,n,9g,11 9i,7v,k4,7u kj,ts,a6,ts a6,ts,a0,145 a0,145,9q,1ap 9q,1ap,9l,1ir k3,7u,nv,7u qk,ts,kj,ts nv,7u,tg,b8 ou,u2,se,tf of,u0,ri,tl ri,tl,tm,t2 se,tr,rp,ts rp,ts,qk,ts tg,b8,14d,fd se,tf,ue,sj ue,sj,107,r8 tm,t2,vf,rv 107,r8,121,po 12a,el,17q,gi 121,pn,13i,pn 138,fe,1aj,gv 13i,pn,13j,tq 13j,tq,1am,ts 15l,ga,1di,h1 1aj,gr,1ft,gr 1c6,tg,1bc,t1 1bc,t1,1ai,s7 1an,sh,1bl,t6 1bl,t6,1ci,tj 1ak,ts,1ai,sa 1d6,tl,1c6,tg 1ci,tj,1e1,tn 1kf,tm,1d8,tm 1dt,h1,1kc,g9 1fr,h6,1ml,ff 1jh,g9,1gp,gn 1li,fm,1jh,g9 1kg,g3,1on,e4 1p2,t0,1kf,tm 1mc,fb,1p6,d6 1n9,eo,1li,fm 1nv,e7,1pg,c8 1o6,ds,1ni,ep 1p5,cr,1n9,eo 1ph,c8,1qf,ck 1p1,d2,1pp,b6 1pk,bp,1oo,de 1p3,ct,1pn,be 1pr,ss,1p2,t0 1qf,ck,1rk,c6 1ri,s1,1r8,sa 1r8,sa,1qu,sh 1qu,sh,1qi,sm 1qi,sm,1pr,ss 1rk,c6,1sh,ck 1sh,ck,1sj,c8 1sj,c8,1sr,cl 1sr,cl,1u1,c2 1tv,r8,1sr,r8 1sr,r7,1rs,r8 1rs,r8,1rq,rj 1rq,rj,1rn,rr 1rn,rr,1ri,s1 1u1,c2,1u1,cj 1u1,cj,1vb,c3 1ue,t4,1u0,r6 1u6,s2,1un,th 1vn,v2,1ue,t4 1vb,c3,200,c6 200,c6,20i,bu 1ui,t4,1v3,u3 21c,100,1vn,v2 1vb,uf,208,vc 1v3,u3,1vm,ur 1vm,ur,20e,vf 20i,bu,21m,ca 28a,101,21c,100 20r,vl,21v,100 20e,vf,21a,vp 21a,vp,22a,101 21m,ca,22n,c5 22n,c5,23a,bi 23a,bi,243,c6 243,c6,24v,c8 24s,29,24s,-u 2an,-11,24r,-v 24s,26,24r,aa 24s,c8,25t,bv 25t,bv,263,cq 263,cq,26h,ce 26h,ce,277,cl 277,cl,27m,cc 27m,cc,288,cr 2cs,9l,28q,cj 288,cr,28v,ci 28v,ci,29k,ck 2ff,101,289,101 2an,27,2an,-11 2an,27,2al,8v 29k,ck,2a3,c6 2a3,c6,2aj,cm 2aj,cm,2bc,c0 2bc,c0,2f2,6n 2cr,9m,2da,9b 2f1,6o,2on,d6 2ju,uk,2fe,104 2eg,100,2gv,vk 2fq,vn,2iq,us 2lj,te,2hv,v9 2it,nv,2jq,l8 2j2,mj,2kd,kj 2j4,li,2l1,k8 2k3,kl,2lo,k5 2j2,p0,2j9,mm 2je,p7,2j0,ml 2kb,qh,2j2,on 2jt,qb,2j0,nm 2j5,oi,2jv,q3 2mf,sn,2ju,um 2kf,k1,2mr,k9 2le,jp,2nj,kk 2mr,jt,2oe,l8 2ms,t2,2p9,ud 2ni,te,2mt,sp 2nv,tj,2mu,t2 2ni,tf,2mj,s9 2mj,s9,2m8,sr 2nf,tq,2ql,ui 2on,d6,2ui,h5 2o3,k7,2os,ma 2no,kc,2ou,m4 2op,lo,2p3,no 2p2,mb,2ov,or 2pa,ng,2oj,pn 2pe,oc,2o5,q3 2ok,pg,2nn,q9 2nh,te,2of,tt 2ro,uo,2o6,u6 2tt,ut,2oo,ua 32k,uk,2ro,uo 30p,i6,2t3,gb 2ui,h5,31l,ih 32r,iq,30p,i6 31l,ih,35b,iu 373,is,32r,iq 34e,ud,32k,uk 35b,iu,395,ie 352,ir,376,io 39c,ta,34e,ud 3c4,hj,373,is 396,ie,3dd,h1 3dp,rr,39c,ta 3bj,hm,3de,gt 3c3,hj,3f4,fu 3dd,h1,3gp,em 3js,pd,3dm,rr 3jk,bu,3f1,g0 3f0,fu,3g8,eu 3fj,r3,3n6,ne 3gp,em,3ju,bd 3i4,df,3kd,ae 3jd,c5,3kk,9o 3kg,a3,3jh,bn 3kb,a8,3jl,bh 3kc,aa,3km,9c 3o1,mh,3js,pd 3uf,gu,3o1,mh 44v,b8,3ud,gv 46q,97,45n,84 45n,84,45k,b8 451,ba,46k,b9 491,bq,46s,99 48m,b8,47c,9t 46k,bc,4ed,cu 4a1,c8,484,am 4bd,cj,48t,bh 4a0,ce,4gc,cm 4b5,ck,4i8,c9 4d0,co,4j4,b5 4hk,6j,4eu,3u 4el,ci,4id,ad 4hk,9a,4h8,5s 4hs,7n,4g1,4m 4fr,c0,4i5,9i 4gp,b5,4i2,8b 4ha,9r,4hq,75 #-48g,vv -38j,sb -2lu,1ao -2ci,1m8 -1va,111 -1iu,-1g -1j3,1np -1dc,1ji -16b,1gv a3,sg cm,-v 1sf,l4 29v,-2e 2m0,ke 4en,49


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

hardtails your level is freakin sweet the loops are really good!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

-4np,-cm,-4qn,-3r -4qn,-3r,-4qj,2j -4qq,-t,-4pp,-7h -4qs,-19,-4q9,43 -4qo,-i,-4qk,2f -4qh,-30,-4qn,-l -4qo,23,-4pv,4k -4pp,-7h,-4mg,-es -4pb,-8b,-4nq,-bv -4pp,-72,-4qa,-45 -4qa,-45,-4pj,-7a -4qj,2j,-4ph,68 -4nq,9e,-4q5,4k -4q4,49,-4pe,68 -4q9,43,-4pt,54 -4pe,68,-4oh,85 -4ph,68,-4n9,a7 -4lg,-g5,-4nq,-cj -4nl,-ce,-4mc,-eu -4l0,cj,-4nq,9d -4mg,-es,-4ju,-hi -4mj,-ee,-4kv,-gj -4n3,ap,-4jd,dl -4ms,aq,-4kn,cn -4mv,ae,-4kg,cr -4n9,a7,-4lq,br -4ma,12a,-4lu,vv -4li,v4,-4m8,112 -4ls,14t,-4ma,12a -4m8,112,-4m6,13p -4m6,13p,-4l9,165 -4gs,-kd,-4lg,-g5 -4hm,ej,-4l0,cj -4kn,cn,-4ic,e2 -4kg,cr,-4i1,e8 -4lu,vv,-4km,u2 -4km,u2,-4j7,t2 -4jn,t3,-4li,v4 -4kn,16u,-4ls,14t -4je,17s,-4kn,16u -4l9,165,-4k1,17i -4ju,-hi,-4ff,-l3 -4jd,dl,-4g2,eu -4he,186,-4je,17s -4k1,17i,-4iq,181 -4du,f5,-4hm,ej -4ic,e2,-4fk,ev -4i1,e8,-4ef,f5 -4fd,17v,-4he,186 -4iq,181,-4gg,186 -4gi,v1,-476,t7 -4gg,186,-4ed,17k -4fj,f0,-4c0,f8 -4fk,ev,-4c1,f5 -4dp,177,-4fd,17v -4ed,17k,-4d1,16f -46n,f5,-4du,f5 -4ci,15s,-4dp,177 -4d1,16f,-4c4,15a -4ad,13l,-4bn,14j -4bn,14j,-4ci,15s -4c4,15a,-4b6,141 -4b6,141,-49c,13d -48e,139,-4ad,13l -46l,13h,-48e,139 -49c,13d,-47k,13b -3sk,f5,-46n,f5 -476,t7,-3u4,rq -459,14b,-46l,13h -47k,13b,-460,13q -462,-am,-44r,-ee -44r,-ee,-418,-i2 -45e,-d9,-42q,-gj -451,-e1,-43s,-fb -44q,-eb,-45e,-cg -467,-7t,-45e,-d9 -448,-et,-45d,-ct -45b,-cr,-45t,-ag -45m,-dd,-463,-77 -45e,-ck,-465,-8j -45q,-54,-462,-am -463,-a2,-45i,-49 -452,-2a,-467,-7t -465,-7f,-459,-3h -45t,-6k,-456,-3d -43r,-f,-45q,-54 -45e,-3u,-43k,-h -45j,-4h,-43j,-j -41n,1b,-452,-2a -44v,-2i,-42u,0 -460,13q,-44s,14p -43u,160,-459,14b -44s,14p,-449,15n -41s,-hf,-448,-et -40k,1u,-43r,-f -43k,-h,-41o,16 -43j,-j,-41h,19 -42b,174,-43u,160 -449,15n,-43e,16e -43e,16e,-41r,177 -42q,-gj,-3ue,-j5 -437,-g3,-417,-hn -3u4,2j,-41n,1b -41o,16,-401,20 -42k,g,-407,1t -409,177,-42b,174 -41r,177,-3v5,170 -418,-i2,-3rp,-jp -40i,-i3,-3u0,-j4 -417,-hn,-3uc,-j1 -3rv,2t,-40k,1u -407,1t,-3u5,2e -3tn,16f,-409,177 -3v5,170,-3ss,15t -3ue,-j5,-3pd,-jt -3u6,-j4,-3s1,-jh -3ot,32,-3u4,2j -3u5,2e,-3s1,2s -3u4,rq,-3q6,ri -3rv,14u,-3tn,16f -3rp,-jp,-3lf,-jb -3s8,-jg,-3pd,-jn -3o8,2t,-3rv,2t -3s1,2s,-3pk,2u -3p7,f5,-3sk,f6 -3qr,13d,-3s0,14v -3ss,15t,-3rc,144 -3qs,f8,-3nl,et -3q6,ri,-3op,r8 -3qu,rk,-3pc,rc -3ph,128,-3qr,13d -3pd,-jt,-3it,-if -3p0,-jl,-3md,-j9 -3l4,ei,-3p7,f5 -3op,r8,-3ns,qi -3pc,rc,-3o6,qt -3nu,11o,-3ph,128 -3lh,2u,-3o4,2t -3mq,2v,-3k5,2o -3oa,2u,-3o0,2u -3nl,et,-3k1,e9 -3ns,qi,-3n8,pe -3o6,qt,-3ne,pu -3n8,pe,-3lk,pf -3m8,11l,-3nu,11o -3lg,-jc,-3ge,-gr -3lo,-j7,-3ja,-ic -3j1,2d,-3li,2v -3lm,pe,-3k9,pf -3fu,11m,-3m9,11j -3jp,-k7,-3bg,-k5 -3k5,2o,-3ic,22 -3ho,da,-3l4,ei -3k1,e9,-3gn,co -3k8,pd,-3jn,q9 -3jn,q9,-3io,qt -3k8,pj,-3je,qf -3it,-if,-3fi,-ff -3iv,-i9,-3ha,-h4 -3ja,-ic,-3hh,-h8 -3h9,1g,-3j1,2d -3ic,22,-3gk,13 -3je,qf,-3i6,r4 -3io,qt,-3ha,r9 -3i6,r4,-3ff,rl -3gt,-gp,-3fc,-es -3g2,c,-3h9,1g -3gk,13,-3ff,-h -3fq,-3,-3gq,16 -3es,b9,-3ho,da -3gn,co,-3e0,ac -3ha,r9,-3g5,ri -3ge,-gr,-3dt,-bd -3fi,-ff,-3d6,-8r -3fc,-es,-3e8,-c0 -3f8,-11,-3g2,c -3e1,a9,-3fb,bk -3g5,ri,-3dq,rp -3f1,rq,-3d2,rj -3dl,116,-3fb,11m -3fu,11n,-3fb,11m -3dt,-bd,-3d0,-7j -3cv,8l,-3es,b9 -3e0,ac,-3c9,7a -3ci,7s,-3e1,a9 -3ds,ro,-3c8,rc -3cf,10r,-3dl,116 -3bl,55,-3cv,8n -3cd,7h,-3bb,30 -3bn,52,-3ck,82 -3c8,72,-3d9,97 -3c8,rc,-3ar,qd -3d2,rj,-3bf,qv -3b3,106,-3cf,10r -3bg,-k6,-32n,-k3 -3b6,q,-3at,-27 -3b5,k,-3bl,55 -3b9,1o,-3bn,52 -3ar,qd,-39q,p2 -3bf,qv,-3a4,pj -39h,v3,-3b3,106 -38l,o,-39c,-h -397,0,-388,16 -393,nh,-365,ln -39q,p1,-393,nh -3a5,pl,-39a,o8 -38i,tu,-39h,v3 -365,20,-37o,1g -37o,1g,-38l,o -388,16,-377,1n -377,1n,-35m,20 -38i,tv,-37p,sq -37p,sq,-35f,th -32u,20,-365,20 -36r,1p,-355,21 -365,ln,-32u,la -35g,th,-30p,tp -32n,-k3,-2pa,-k1 -2ue,1h,-32u,20 -32u,la,-2vr,l8 -2vs,l9,-2m0,lb -2vf,vq,-30n,tr -2uv,10a,-303,v1 -2u2,10q,-2vf,vq -2ri,u,-2ue,1g -2td,111,-2uv,10a -2sf,116,-2u2,10q -2qg,j,-2si,17 -2kb,116,-2sf,116 -2r9,119,-2td,111 -2s7,1d6,-2st,1g4 -2sd,1dq,-2qr,1bk -2rp,1ck,-2sm,1eo -2sr,1gh,-2sk,1em -2sp,1hg,-2so,1ei -2re,1c9,-2sl,1ef -2t1,1f0,-2sj,1ht -2s5,1j2,-2ss,1gi -2sh,1hv,-2ru,1je -2sh,1i6,-2rl,1jp -2sa,1il,-2re,1jt -2qv,-jv,-2n3,-k6 -2p6,-2,-2ri,u -2qr,1bk,-2oo,1am -2rj,1c8,-2pq,1b1 -2rf,1cf,-2qd,1b6 -2rd,1c8,-2qb,1bc -2qh,1kq,-2s5,1j2 -2ra,1k2,-2pu,1l0 -2re,1jt,-2qj,1kk -2pa,-k1,-2lp,-kh -2nj,-1b,-2p6,-2 -2o9,-h,-2qg,j -2og,-g,-2q0,c -2o9,-m,-2pa,-3 -2o8,1lb,-2qh,1kq -2qj,1kk,-2pf,1l2 -2pg,1l4,-2nc,1lb -2oa,-k7,-2m5,-kj -2mt,-2i,-2o9,-h -2n2,-2l,-2nn,-1b -2ne,-1s,-2o9,-m -2mv,-2q,-2nj,-1b -2l2,1la,-2oa,1l9 -2jn,-lr,-2n1,-k6 -2na,-kc,-2ln,-kp -2n1,-2q,-2l4,-2g -2m0,lb,-2k5,ku -2mt,le,-2kq,l5 -2lp,-kh,-2ia,-mu -2ln,-kp,-2ji,-m3 -2ia,-nc,-2kh,-la -2l0,-2f,-2fv,-25 -2kq,l5,-2jc,kh -2if,1la,-2l3,1l9 -2gv,-p4,-2jn,-lr -2kb,-lc,-2io,-ms -2k5,ku,-2j1,k8 -2j1,k8,-2i6,ja -2jc,kh,-2if,jm -2fb,118,-2kb,116 -2gm,-pu,-2hs,-nv -2ia,-mu,-2gd,-qi -2if,-n8,-2h5,-ov -2gq,-pk,-2ia,-nc -2gd,-qq,-2hd,-og -2i6,ja,-2hl,i1 -2hl,i1,-2eo,i1 -2if,jm,-2hm,ic -2hg,1c4,-28o,1c5 -2ie,1l9,-2gv,1la -2fh,-ua,-2ft,-ss -2gd,-qi,-2fe,-um -2f9,-10c,-2fo,-su -2fo,-su,-2gv,-p4 -2ft,-ss,-2gl,-pp -2h1,-pb,-2gb,-r1 -2fb,-s,-2g1,-25 -2fs,-1m,-2f2,-d -2e4,q,-2fn,-1a -2h0,1la,-2h1,1o8 -2h1,1o8,-2c1,1oe -2fe,-um,-2fe,-11l -2ff,-10c,-2fh,-ua -2e3,t,-2fb,-s -2f2,-d,-2dj,18 -2f8,-a,-2dc,18 -2e5,n,-2f3,-e -2cl,1h,-2e5,n -2ep,i1,-2ce,i2 -2fb,118,-28q,11e -2cj,1k,-2e3,t -2dj,18,-2c6,1n -2ce,1n,-2e4,q -2ar,1o,-2cj,1k -2cs,1h,-2bf,1o -2dc,18,-2c0,1n -2c6,1n,-2a2,1o -2ce,i2,-2c5,j1 -2ce,i9,-2br,jh -2c5,j1,-2be,jv -2be,jv,-2af,kg -2br,jh,-2b0,k9 -2aj,1qb,-2c2,1oe -2bl,1pa,-29n,1qt -202,1n,-2ar,1n -2b0,k9,-29j,kp -2af,kg,-28s,ku -28c,1rg,-2aj,1qb -29n,1qt,-26u,1rs -28s,ku,-270,l7 -28q,11e,-278,11o -28o,1c5,-20d,1c5 -26c,1ro,-28c,1rg -270,l7,-1uv,lc -278,11o,-25q,12d -21u,1rn,-26c,1ro -27a,1rk,-259,1rp -25q,12d,-24s,132 -24s,132,-23c,140 -24r,13d,-22d,148 -23c,140,-1v9,14m -1r7,1ro,-21u,1rn -203,1m,-1nb,3q -20o,14d,-1vd,14c -20d,1c5,-1u6,1bl -218,1c6,-1v2,1bt -1uv,lc,-1m8,lg -1st,11f,-1uo,10k -1vb,14k,-1va,13k -1v2,1bt,-1ta,1b8 -1rv,124,-1tt,10t -1u6,1bl,-1sf,1al -1ta,1b8,-1rq,19r -1rf,12t,-1st,11f -1r1,13o,-1rv,124 -1qr,14m,-1rf,12t -1sf,1al,-1ra,18u -1rq,19r,-1qv,17t -1qr,15n,-1r1,13o -1qr,16p,-1qr,14m -1ra,18u,-1qr,16p -1qv,17t,-1qr,15n -1mq,1qv,-1r8,1ro -1np,lm,-1l6,le -1o0,lg,-1lf,le -1l5,1pv,-1ms,1r1 -1m8,lg,-1k7,l6 -1l6,le,-1ji,kv -1lf,le,-1jg,kt -1jm,1q3,-1l5,1pv -1k7,l6,-1if,ka -1ks,1q3,-1j2,1pf -1j3,1p4,-1jm,1q3 -1if,ka,-1hb,iu -1ji,kv,-1ho,jk -1jg,kt,-1i6,jv -1i6,jv,-1hb,iv -1hq,1o0,-1ia,1p0 -1ia,1p0,-1j3,1p4 -1ge,b9,-1h8,8j -1gr,9e,-1ga,c5 -1hb,iu,-1gg,h2 -1gg,h2,-1g7,fh -1h0,i8,-1g9,g6 -1g0,e5,-1gl,ho -1ho,jk,-1h0,i8 -1hb,iv,-1gq,i1 -1g8,1mi,-1gu,1mt -1gu,1mt,-1h4,1no -1h4,1no,-1hq,1o0 -1g7,d5,-1ge,b9 -1ga,c5,-1g9,du -1g7,d4,-1ga,ga -1g5,da,-1gd,h3 -1g8,de,-1g8,cl -1g6,ef,-1ge,h2 -1g9,g6,-1g7,ei -1eo,1ln,-1eu,1m1 -1eu,1m1,-1f9,1m2 -1f9,1m2,-1fu,1me -1fu,1me,-1g7,1ma -1g7,1ma,-1g8,1mi -1d9,1kq,-1dn,1ke -1dn,1ke,-1do,1l1 -1do,1l1,-1e9,1km -1e9,1l0,-1ec,1lm -1e9,1l2,-1e9,1km -1eb,1lk,-1eo,1ln -193,1ic,-1bp,1k0 -1bp,1k0,-1cl,1k3 -1cl,1k3,-1d9,1kq -141,1ib,-193,1ic -143,1ia,-140,1m9 -140,1m9,-10l,1mn -vn,1ot,-10k,1mp -10b,1nk,-v8,1ph -u4,1qd,-vn,1ot -s1,1r4,-u4,1qd -uu,1ps,-tc,1qm -sp,1qu,-r0,1r7 -n1,1r6,-s3,1r4 -rc,1r5,-k6,1qo -oa,1ra,-ih,1q6 -j6,1qe,-n2,1r6 -mo,1r2,-jf,1qe -ln,1r0,-gc,1pb -eq,1og,-j6,1qe -i1,1q5,-b9,1mg -5d,1il,-es,1oh 3,1in,-5d,1il -1i,1i,1i,1i 1g,1h,70,1h 9l,1ir,3,1in 70,1h,7u,1c 6g,1j,7h,1f 7h,1f,8d,16 7u,1c,8s,12 8s,12,9j,n 8d,16,9d,s 9h,t,9i,7v 9j,n,9g,11 9i,7v,k4,7u kj,ts,a6,ts a6,ts,a0,145 a0,145,9q,1ap 9q,1ap,9l,1ir k3,7u,nv,7u qk,ts,kj,ts nv,7u,tg,b8 ou,u2,se,tf of,u0,ri,tl ri,tl,tm,t2 se,tr,rp,ts rp,ts,qk,ts tg,b8,14d,fd se,tf,ue,sj ue,sj,107,r8 tm,t2,vf,rv 107,r8,121,po 12a,el,17q,gi 121,pn,13i,pn 138,fe,1aj,gv 13i,pn,13j,tq 13j,tq,1am,ts 15l,ga,1di,h1 1aj,gr,1ft,gr 1c6,tg,1bc,t1 1bc,t1,1ai,s7 1an,sh,1bl,t6 1bl,t6,1ci,tj 1ak,ts,1ai,sa 1d6,tl,1c6,tg 1ci,tj,1e1,tn 1kf,tm,1d8,tm 1dt,h1,1kc,g9 1fr,h6,1ml,ff 1jh,g9,1gp,gn 1li,fm,1jh,g9 1kg,g3,1on,e4 1p2,t0,1kf,tm 1mc,fb,1p6,d6 1n9,eo,1li,fm 1nv,e7,1pg,c8 1o6,ds,1ni,ep 1p5,cr,1n9,eo 1ph,c8,1qf,ck 1p1,d2,1pp,b6 1pk,bp,1oo,de 1p3,ct,1pn,be 1pr,ss,1p2,t0 1qf,ck,1rk,c6 1ri,s1,1r8,sa 1r8,sa,1qu,sh 1qu,sh,1qi,sm 1qi,sm,1pr,ss 1rk,c6,1sh,ck 1sh,ck,1sj,c8 1sj,c8,1sr,cl 1sr,cl,1u1,c2 1tv,r8,1sr,r8 1sr,r7,1rs,r8 1rs,r8,1rq,rj 1rq,rj,1rn,rr 1rn,rr,1ri,s1 1u1,c2,1u1,cj 1u1,cj,1vb,c3 1ue,t4,1u0,r6 1u6,s2,1un,th 1vn,v2,1ue,t4 1vb,c3,200,c6 200,c6,20i,bu 1ui,t4,1v3,u3 21c,100,1vn,v2 1vb,uf,208,vc 1v3,u3,1vm,ur 1vm,ur,20e,vf 20i,bu,21m,ca 28a,101,21c,100 20r,vl,21v,100 20e,vf,21a,vp 21a,vp,22a,101 21m,ca,22n,c5 22n,c5,23a,bi 23a,bi,243,c6 243,c6,24v,c8 24s,29,24s,-u 2an,-11,24r,-v 24s,26,24r,aa 24s,c8,25t,bv 25t,bv,263,cq 263,cq,26h,ce 26h,ce,277,cl 277,cl,27m,cc 27m,cc,288,cr 2cs,9l,28q,cj 288,cr,28v,ci 28v,ci,29k,ck 2ff,101,289,101 2an,27,2an,-11 2an,27,2al,8v 29k,ck,2a3,c6 2a3,c6,2aj,cm 2aj,cm,2bc,c0 2bc,c0,2f2,6n 2cr,9m,2da,9b 2f1,6o,2on,d6 2ju,uk,2fe,104 2eg,100,2gv,vk 2fq,vn,2iq,us 2lj,te,2hv,v9 2it,nv,2jq,l8 2j2,mj,2kd,kj 2j4,li,2l1,k8 2k3,kl,2lo,k5 2j2,p0,2j9,mm 2je,p7,2j0,ml 2kb,qh,2j2,on 2jt,qb,2j0,nm 2j5,oi,2jv,q3 2mf,sn,2ju,um 2kf,k1,2mr,k9 2le,jp,2nj,kk 2mr,jt,2oe,l8 2ms,t2,2p9,ud 2ni,te,2mt,sp 2nv,tj,2mu,t2 2ni,tf,2mj,s9 2mj,s9,2m8,sr 2nf,tq,2ql,ui 2on,d6,2ui,h5 2o3,k7,2os,ma 2no,kc,2ou,m4 2op,lo,2p3,no 2p2,mb,2ov,or 2pa,ng,2oj,pn 2pe,oc,2o5,q3 2ok,pg,2nn,q9 2nh,te,2of,tt 2ro,uo,2o6,u6 2tt,ut,2oo,ua 32k,uk,2ro,uo 30p,i6,2t3,gb 2ui,h5,31l,ih 32r,iq,30p,i6 31l,ih,35b,iu 373,is,32r,iq 34e,ud,32k,uk 35b,iu,395,ie 352,ir,376,io 39c,ta,34e,ud 3c4,hj,373,is 396,ie,3dd,h1 3dp,rr,39c,ta 3bj,hm,3de,gt 3c3,hj,3f4,fu 3dd,h1,3gp,em 3js,pd,3dm,rr 3jk,bu,3f1,g0 3f0,fu,3g8,eu 3fj,r3,3n6,ne 3gp,em,3ju,bd 3i4,df,3kd,ae 3jd,c5,3kk,9o 3kg,a3,3jh,bn 3kb,a8,3jl,bh 3kc,aa,3km,9c 3o1,mh,3js,pd 3uf,gu,3o1,mh 44v,b8,3ud,gv 46q,97,45n,84 45n,84,45k,b8 451,ba,46k,b9 491,bq,46s,99 48m,b8,47c,9t 46k,bc,4ed,cu 4a1,c8,484,am 4bd,cj,48t,bh 4a0,ce,4gc,cm 4b5,ck,4i8,c9 4d0,co,4j4,b5 4hk,6j,4eu,3u 4el,ci,4id,ad 4hk,9a,4h8,5s 4hs,7n,4g1,4m 4fr,c0,4i5,9i 4gp,b5,4i2,8b 4ha,9r,4hq,75 #-48g,vv -3dm,-8i -38j,sb -30b,-l3 -2lu,1ao -2jh,-9j -2g2,-1g0 -2ci,1m8 -28h,e -1va,111 -1sv,l -1j3,1np -1dc,1ji -16b,1gv a3,sg cm,-v 1sf,l4 29v,-2e 2m0,ke 4en,49


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

The website just says "Game not found" now. This might be a good time to panic.

Nevermind, it's working again *sigh of relief*


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

it still works for me 
http://www.onemorelevel.com/games.php?game=453


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


> it still works for me
> http://www.onemorelevel.com/games.php?game=453


Me too! Hey R1D3R, I'm not that computer literate, but try going to Tools, [Internet] Options, and clearing your cookies....

Good Luck!
Tim


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

dang it hardtails I got the farthest I have ever gotten on your level to star 14!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> dang it hardtails I got the farthest I have ever gotten on your level to star 14!


First version or the second?


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

2nd lol the easier one


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Second one just has a bit added on- I didn't mean to cover the jagged bit- fixed that.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

this level is pretty fun. The left is another slopestyle and the right is a megaramp complete with the huge quarter. When you land the quarter keep going as fast as you can because you will transfer into a halfpipe in between the ramp and landing

-3fq,-7e,-3eu,-7e -3fq,-7d,-3fs,61 -3fr,-4b,-3f6,-4a -3fq,-1e,-3f6,-1e -3fr,16,-3f4,16 -3fp,42,-3f5,43 -3bs,61,-3fs,62 -3ec,-7s,-3eq,-7s -3eq,-7s,-3ep,-7e -3e7,-7u,-3e7,-73 -3dm,-73,-3do,-7v -3do,-7v,-3ea,-7v -3dd,-85,-3dj,-7t -3ep,-7e,-3ed,-7d -3ed,-7d,-3ed,-72 -3ed,-72,-3ep,-73 -3e7,-73,-3dm,-73 -3bo,9m,-3bq,60 -3ba,cu,-3bo,9m -3ak,fb,-3ba,cu -39m,ha,-3ak,fb -386,j4,-39m,ha -367,kk,-386,j4 -348,lg,-367,kk -31j,m5,-348,lg -2tu,mj,-31j,m5 -2n1,ml,-2tu,mj -2l6,mk,-2n1,ml -2jb,mc,-2l6,mk -2hv,m2,-2jf,md -2fi,la,-2hv,m2 -2cn,k4,-2fi,la -2at,j9,-2cn,k4 -288,h6,-2a2,ip -2a0,in,-2at,ja -290,ab,-28p,af -268,ek,-288,h6 -28u,hq,-27g,gb -294,ic,-273,gv -243,b3,-268,ek -234,b5,-243,b3 -236,cp,-236,b4 -23b,d7,-237,b5 -23b,d5,-23p,ia -22p,i8,-23p,i9 -236,cp,-233,dk -233,dk,-22s,e9 -22s,e9,-22l,eq -22l,eq,-22a,fd -22a,fd,-21l,g0 -21l,g0,-20l,gk -22s,i7,-1jb,hk -20l,gk,-1vi,h4 -1vi,h4,-1t8,ho -1t8,ho,-1rp,hs -1qp,hq,-1sh,hv -1ot,hd,-1qp,hq -1nj,gv,-1ot,hd -1m9,gb,-1nj,gv -1l2,fc,-1m9,gb -1jh,d0,-1k2,e9 -1k2,e9,-1l2,fc -1gm,aq,-1ib,8f -1ib,8f,-1j5,8e -1j5,8e,-1j5,as -1j4,an,-1j9,hl -1j4,9n,-1j9,bj -1j9,bj,-1jh,d0 -1f8,co,-1gm,ap -1dg,em,-1f8,co -1be,ga,-1dg,em -17n,i0,-1be,ga -14c,ir,-17n,i0 -11q,j4,-14c,ir -su,j2,-11q,j4 -ra,j2,-su,j2 -pg,iq,-ra,j2 -nh,ia,-pg,iq -lr,hh,-nh,ia -k5,gi,-lr,hh -ic,f3,-k5,gi -8a,4g,-ic,f3 -6h,31,-8a,4g -4m,24,-6h,31 -1h,1i,-35,1m -35,1m,-4m,24 -1i,1i,1i,1i 1f,1h,7o,1i 4v,1j,5l,24 5l,24,5l,2l 5l,2l,5f,2t 5f,2t,5j,3i 5j,3i,5t,3p 5t,3p,5s,4a 5s,4a,5c,4n 5d,4m,5g,5e 5d,59,60,5l 60,5l,7g,6n 7o,1i,97,1f 7c,1j,6n,60 7g,6n,8c,6m 97,1f,al,19 8c,6m,af,7t al,19,bo,u a3,1e,9d,78 af,7t,b9,7g b9,7g,ap,79 ap,79,c1,75 bo,u,cn,d cn,d,c4,73 c1,75,cl,7g cl,7g,dp,7h dp,7h,dp,71 dp,71,fm,8m fm,8m,gv,8m gv,8m,hn,85 hm,84,iv,85 iv,85,jq,8u jp,8u,kn,97 kn,97,lo,94 lo,94,mg,9h mg,9h,m0,a5 m0,a5,n9,aj n9,aj,ob,a5 qr,107,mf,197 s0,199,me,198 ob,a5,oe,9p oe,9p,pc,a9 qt,13o,of,197 pc,a9,pp,a1 po,a1,sn,c7 r0,199,qr,107 sc,1a7,s0,199 sn,c7,vr,e0 u5,1c1,t7,1b9 t7,1b9,sc,1a7 v8,1ci,u5,1c1 vr,e0,130,f9 11o,1d3,10f,1ct 10f,1ct,v8,1ci 14j,1d3,11o,1d3 130,f9,15n,g7 15d,g4,16r,gh 1cv,1da,14j,1d3 16r,gh,18j,gn 18g,gm,1b2,gn 1b2,gn,1d0,gj 1d0,gj,1f4,g4 1ef,1ha,1cv,1da 1fp,1hb,1ef,1ha 1ff,1gl,1e6,1gl 1f4,g4,1gp,fd 1gi,1ie,1fp,1hb 1fo,1hc,1ff,1gl 1gp,fd,1i5,ef 1j7,1k0,1hp,1jc 1hp,1jc,1gi,1ie 1i5,ef,1jb,d3 1jb,d3,1k3,cm 1lb,1ka,1j7,1k0 1k3,cm,1kl,cm 1kl,cm,1ld,d4 1ld,d4,1m4,e3 1m4,e3,1mb,ff 1mb,ff,1mf,gk 1mf,gk,1tl,gq 1ok,1ka,1lb,1ka 1qi,1ka,1ok,1ka 1s7,1k3,1qi,1ka 1tv,1jg,1s7,1k3 1tn,f5,1tu,dq 1ts,dq,1u9,df 1u9,df,1uu,da 1tl,gq,1tn,f5 24m,1gc,1tv,1jg 1uu,da,1vm,dd 1vm,dd,24e,h9 24e,h9,25j,hu 2ir,1g5,24m,1gc 25j,hu,26v,ig 26v,ig,28i,ir 28i,ir,2a3,is 2a3,is,2cc,ir 2cc,ir,2e2,ip 2e2,ip,2e6,iu 2e6,iu,2ef,kn 2ef,kn,2n3,m2 2ju,1h1,2ir,1g5 2m1,1hv,2ju,1h0 2n1,m1,2p6,mb 2ni,1ie,2m1,1hv 2q3,1ir,2ni,1ie 2p6,mb,2ts,pe 2t7,1is,2q3,1ir 2v6,1ip,2t7,1is 2ts,pe,30q,qv 308,1ik,2v6,1ip 30q,qv,327,rd 31r,1i4,308,1ik 327,rd,344,ro 33g,1h8,31r,1i4 36m,1eu,33g,1h8 344,ro,35n,rr 35n,rr,39e,rq 3bq,1a3,36m,1eu 39e,rq,3bh,rj 3bh,rj,3cu,r9 3hb,1a4,3bq,1a3 3cu,r9,3ee,qj 3ee,qj,3fk,pk 3fk,pk,3gh,oe 3gh,og,3h3,n2 3hu,n2,3hr,od 3h2,n1,3h7,m7 3h7,m7,3hr,m7 3hr,m7,3ht,n1 3hq,m8,3jm,ob 3gh,oe,3j2,oe 3mg,1a4,3hb,1a4 3j2,oe,3mt,of 3kd,fn,3jm,fa 3jm,fa,3mp,of 3lc,g7,3kd,fn 3mu,gi,3ma,gf 3ma,gf,3lc,g7 3lg,g9,3mu,ji 43t,1a5,3mf,1a3 3mv,jj,3mv,gh 3mu,gi,3u4,gl 3mt,of,3mv,jk 3u4,gl,3vp,gi 3u9,gk,3ub,o0 3tj,ns,42r,o8 3va,uk,3tv,u8 3tv,u8,43q,157 3vp,gi,418,ga 40g,ge,3vl,o1 40v,up,3va,uk 418,ga,42f,fo 43o,uo,40v,up 40s,uq,43p,12a 42f,fo,437,eu 437,eu,426,o5 452,ui,43o,uo 43o,uo,43t,1a5 46c,u7,452,ui 49f,s3,47g,tm 47h,tm,46c,u7 4aj,qh,49f,s3 4b7,p1,4aj,qh 4ec,kn,4ce,km 4ce,km,4bp,na 4bq,n9,4b7,p1 4cp,km,4cq,6a 4cr,6b,4i9,kl 4co,aq,4g3,kk 4cp,fo,4ec,kl 4e9,kn,4if,ko #


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Thats a great level biker kid, its really fun to drop of the first step up on the right side.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

good level


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

thanks guys. I appreciate the comments :thumbsup:


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> some one make a level that only requires the up arrow key.


I found this on the Free Rider Forums so no *I did not*make it. But it is a "hold up" map so I thought I would post it.

-hj,-5f,-h4,-6m -i0,-47,-hj,-5f -ia,-2u,-i0,-47 -im,-b,-ii,-1l -ii,-1l,-ia,-2u -io,u,-im,-b -im,27,-io,u -ii,3h,-im,27 -ia,4q,-ii,3h -hj,7b,-i0,63 -i0,63,-ia,4q -h4,8i,-hj,7b -h4,-6m,-gh,-7r -gh,-7r,-fs,-8v -fs,-8v,-f5,-a2 -gh,9n,-h4,8i -f5,bu,-fs,ar -fs,ar,-gh,9n -f5,-a2,-eb,-b3 -eb,-b3,-df,-c2 -el,-4d,-e8,-5d -e8,-5d,-dp,-6c -f9,-29,-f0,-3b -f0,-3b,-el,-4d -ff,-17,-f9,-29 -fk,u,-fi,-4 -fi,-4,-ff,-17 -fi,20,-fk,u -f9,45,-ff,33 -ff,33,-fi,20 -f0,57,-f9,45 -el,69,-f0,57 -dp,88,-e8,79 -e8,79,-el,69 -eb,cv,-f5,bu -df,du,-eb,cv -df,-c2,-ch,-cv -ch,-cv,-bh,-dq -d8,-7a,-ck,-87 -ck,-87,-bv,-93 -dp,-6c,-d8,-7a -ck,a3,-d8,96 -d8,96,-dp,88 -bv,av,-ck,a3 -ch,er,-df,du -bh,fm,-ch,er -bh,-dq,-af,-ej -bv,-93,-b7,-9t -b7,-9t,-ae,-al -b8,-4f,-an,-5f -c1,-2c,-bm,-3e -bm,-3e,-b8,-4f -c9,-19,-c1,-2c -cg,u,-ce,-5 -ce,-5,-c9,-19 -ce,21,-cg,u -c9,35,-ce,21 -bm,5a,-c1,48 -c1,48,-c9,35 -b8,6b,-bm,5a -an,7b,-b8,6b -ae,ch,-b7,bp -b7,bp,-bv,av -af,gf,-bh,fm -af,-ej,-9c,-f9 -an,-5f,-a3,-6d -a3,-6d,-9j,-6v -9j,-6v,-9c,-77 -a3,89,-an,7b -8k,9v,-9d,95 -9d,95,-a3,89 -8n,ds,-9j,d8 -9j,d8,-ae,ch -9b,h5,-af,gf -9c,-f9,-87,-ft -87,-ft,-70,-ge -9c,-77,-8j,-77 -8m,-2g,-86,-3i -85,-3h,-7r,-42 -7r,-42,-7h,-4a -92,-1c,-8m,-2g -9c,t,-99,-7 -99,-7,-92,-1c -99,23,-9c,t -92,38,-99,23 -86,5e,-8m,4c -8m,4c,-92,38 -7i,6e,-86,5e -7p,am,-8k,9v -7p,ef,-8n,ds -87,hp,-9b,h5 -70,ia,-87,hp -70,-ge,-5p,-gs -7h,-4a,-76,-4d -76,-4d,-6p,-4d -6p,-4d,-6h,-4c -5v,85,-6q,7b -6q,7b,-7i,6e -6s,bb,-7p,am -5t,bu,-6s,bb -5r,fd,-6r,ev -6r,ev,-7p,ef -5p,io,-70,ia -5p,-gs,-4h,-h8 -66,4,-61,-j -61,-j,-5p,-1b -5o,-1c,-4p,-1c -66,1n,-68,t -68,t,-66,4 -5p,37,-61,2f -61,2f,-66,1n -4h,56,-51,4j -51,4j,-5f,3u -5f,3u,-5p,37 -3v,9d,-50,8r -50,8r,-5v,85 -3r,cq,-4t,cd -4t,cd,-5t,bu -4q,fp,-5r,fd -3o,g3,-4q,fp -4h,j4,-5p,io -4h,-h8,-38,-hg -38,-hg,-1u,-hm -2l,6i,-3b,66 -3b,66,-3v,5o -3v,5o,-4h,56 -2s,9r,-3v,9d -2p,d3,-3r,cq -2m,ga,-3o,g3 -1u,ji,-38,jc -38,jc,-4h,j4 -1u,-hm,-k,-hp -31,1i,-34,u -34,u,-27,v -22,38,-2g,2o -2g,2o,-2r,26 -2r,26,-31,1i -1h,3k,-22,38 -15,72,-1t,6s -1t,6s,-2l,6i -i,a9,-1o,a4 -1o,a4,-2s,9r -h,dd,-1l,da -1l,da,-2p,d3 -h,gh,-1k,gf -1k,gf,-2m,ga -k,jl,-1u,ji -k,-hp,k,-hp -h,-el,h,-el -h,-bh,h,-bh -i,-8d,i,-8d -c,-59,c,-59 -a,-25,a,-25 a,41,-a,41 -a,41,-u,3t -u,3t,-1h,3k c,75,-c,75 -c,75,-15,72 i,a9,-i,a9 h,dd,-h,dd h,gh,-h,gh k,jl,-k,jl k,-hp,1u,-hm h,-el,1k,-ej h,-bh,1l,-be i,-8d,1o,-88 c,-59,15,-56 15,-56,1t,-50 a,-25,u,-21 u,-21,1h,-1o 1h,-1o,22,-1c 1i,3k,u,3t u,3t,a,41 1t,6s,15,72 15,72,c,75 1o,a4,i,a9 1l,da,h,dd 1k,gf,h,gh 1u,ji,k,jl 1u,-hm,38,-hg 1k,-ej,2m,-ee 2m,-ee,3o,-e7 1l,-be,2p,-b7 2p,-b7,3r,-au 1o,-88,2s,-7v 2s,-7v,3v,-7h 1t,-50,2l,-4m 2l,-4m,3b,-4a 22,-1c,2g,-s 2g,-s,2r,-a 2r,-a,31,9 34,u,31,1i 31,9,34,t 31,1i,2r,26 2r,26,2g,2o 2g,2o,22,38 22,38,1i,3k 3b,66,2l,6i 2l,6i,1t,6s 3v,9d,2s,9r 2s,9r,1o,a4 3r,cq,2p,d3 2p,d3,1l,da 3o,g3,2m,ga 2m,ga,1k,gf 38,jc,1u,ji 38,-hg,4h,-h8 4h,-h8,5p,-gs 3o,-e7,4q,-dt 3r,-au,4t,-ah 3v,-7h,50,-6v 3b,-4a,3v,-3s 3v,-3s,4h,-3a 4h,-3a,51,-2n 51,4j,4h,56 4h,56,3v,5o 3v,5o,3b,66 50,8r,3v,9d 4t,cd,3r,cq 4q,fp,3o,g3 5p,io,4h,j4 4h,j4,38,jc 5p,-gs,70,-ge 4q,-dt,5r,-dh 5r,-dh,6r,-d3 4t,-ah,5t,-a2 5t,-a2,6s,-9f 50,-6v,5v,-69 5v,-69,6q,-5f 51,-2n,5f,-22 5f,-22,5p,-1b 5p,-1b,61,-j 61,-j,66,4 68,u,66,1n 66,4,68,u 66,1n,61,2f 61,2f,5p,37 5p,37,5f,3u 5f,3u,51,4j 6q,7b,5v,85 5v,85,50,8r 6s,bb,5t,bu 5t,bu,4t,cd 6r,ev,5r,fd 5r,fd,4q,fp 70,ia,5p,io 70,-ge,87,-ft 6r,-d3,7q,-cj 6s,-9f,7p,-8q 7p,-8q,8k,-83 6q,-5f,7i,-4i 7i,-4i,86,-3i 86,5e,7i,6e 7i,6e,6q,7b 8k,9v,7p,am 7p,am,6s,bb 7q,ef,6r,ev 87,hp,70,ia 87,-ft,9c,-f9 7q,-cj,8n,-c0 8n,-c0,9j,-bc 8k,-83,9d,-79 86,-3i,8m,-2g 8m,-2g,92,-1c 92,-1c,99,-7 99,-7,9c,u 9c,u,99,23 99,23,92,38 92,38,8m,4c 8m,4c,86,5e 9d,95,8k,9v 9j,d8,8n,ds 8n,ds,7q,ef 9c,h5,87,hp 9c,-f9,af,-ej af,-ej,bh,-dq 9j,-bc,ae,-al ae,-al,b7,-9t 9d,-79,a3,-6d a3,-6d,an,-5f an,-5f,b8,-4f b8,6b,an,7b an,7b,a3,89 a3,89,9d,95 b7,bp,ae,ch ae,ch,9j,d8 bh,fm,af,gf af,gf,9c,h5 bh,-dq,ch,-cv b7,-9t,bv,-93 bv,-93,ck,-87 b8,-4f,bm,-3e bm,-3e,c1,-2c c1,-2c,c9,-19 c9,-19,ce,-5 ce,-5,cg,t cg,u,ce,21 ce,21,c9,35 c9,35,c1,48 c1,48,bm,5a bm,5a,b8,6b ck,a3,bv,av bv,av,b7,bp ch,er,bh,fm ch,-cv,df,-c2 df,-c2,eb,-b3 ck,-87,d8,-7a d8,-7a,dp,-6c dp,-6c,e8,-5d e8,79,dp,88 dp,88,d8,96 d8,96,ck,a3 eb,cv,df,du df,du,ch,er eb,-b3,f5,-a2 f5,-a2,fs,-8v e8,-5d,el,-4d el,-4d,f0,-3b f0,-3b,f9,-29 f9,-29,ff,-17 ff,-17,fi,-4 fi,-4,fk,t fk,u,fi,20 fi,20,ff,33 ff,33,f9,45 f9,45,f0,57 f0,57,el,69 el,69,e8,79 fs,ar,f5,bu f5,bu,eb,cv fs,-8v,gh,-7r gh,-7r,h4,-6m h4,-6m,hj,-5f hj,7b,h4,8i h4,8i,gh,9n gh,9n,fs,ar hj,-5f,i0,-47 i0,-47,ia,-2u ia,-2u,ii,-1l ii,-1l,im,-b im,-b,io,t io,u,im,27 im,27,ii,3h ii,3h,ia,4q ia,4q,i0,63 i0,63,hj,7b #-9n,-8r -8c,-5l -6h,-2u -45,-3 3,-d5 4,-9q 5,-70 9,-3s 9,-1d 7,5m 7,92 8,c5 b,fb 1r,-9 27,11 1p,2v 58,m 7s,t av,13 e5,1d


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

that level is easy lol but still fun...


----------



## patch-rik (Aug 28, 2006)

rough draft:

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,el,1i 8u,mn,8e,6b 8m,e1,9j,mg 8m,f7,ab,mm 8o,gc,b1,mk 8o,h7,bp,mo 8o,i2,cs,mt 8p,it,dj,mr 8r,jk,e9,mq 8q,k8,fa,mu 8s,kn,gu,n2 8s,l7,i2,mv 8s,lo,je,n0 fm,ms,8u,mn 8t,m5,kj,mv el,1i,rc,1i q1,n2,fm,ms 17i,na,pv,n1 rc,1i,190,1i 1k9,14,126,1k 17g,n5,11s,na 1k8,p,13e,1i 17g,mo,13j,na 17h,mu,12u,na 1k8,c,152,1j 17g,mb,14t,nb 17g,mi,148,nb 1k8,-6,16o,1h 17i,lq,16b,n8 17i,m3,15m,na 16j,rh,17g,os 1a7,103,16j,rh 1k8,-n,17t,1i 17i,lq,17h,n7 17g,os,17i,na 17g,n4,17h,nh 190,1i,1k9,1i 1k8,-1a,192,1i 1k8,-2k,1be,1h 1k8,-1u,1af,1h 1ac,184,1a9,vv 1a9,vv,1c8,184 1a9,10o,1d8,184 1a8,11j,1e7,188 1aa,12p,1fb,189 1aa,13o,1gj,18c 1ab,14n,1hn,18d 1ab,15e,1j0,18g 1ab,162,1k2,18g 1ab,16n,1l4,18h 1fq,18c,1ac,184 1ac,178,1mg,18k 1ac,17n,1ns,18k 1k9,-3a,1cq,1h 1k8,-3v,1e2,1g 1k8,-5c,1gb,1g 1k8,-4l,1f9,1g 1jb,jr,1f5,jr 1f5,jq,1f5,je 1f5,je,1hn,js 1f6,jj,1io,js 1in,18g,1fq,18c 1ja,jr,1qf,jt 1rg,18l,1ih,18g 1k8,-5b,1k9,1i 1k9,-3u,1nv,-6l 1nv,-6l,1p5,-6l 1o6,-6n,1on,-6u 1na,-4a,1nm,-4t 1nm,-4t,1o1,-4b 1nn,-3f,1n8,-3c 1n8,-3c,1ne,-3o 1ne,-3o,1n8,-3s 1n8,-3s,1ng,-48 1ng,-48,1na,-4a 1nt,-4b,1o1,-47 1np,-3d,1o1,-34 1p5,-6l,1qg,-5f 1on,-6u,1oa,-6u 1oa,-6u,1om,-77 1om,-77,1oh,-77 1oh,-77,1p3,-7n 1p3,-7n,1pg,-70 1o9,-3r,1oi,-3l 1oi,-3l,1nl,-3e 1o3,-3f,1oa,-36 1nv,-4a,1oa,-45 1oa,-45,1o9,-3u 24r,188,1pa,18k 1pl,-6r,1pu,-6h 1pu,-6h,1pf,-6e 1pc,-76,1pu,-6s 1pu,-6s,1ps,-6n 1qg,-5f,1sq,-61 1qf,jt,246,ju 24m,18l,1ra,18k 250,17p,1r5,18l 1sq,-61,1uf,-3s 23o,bj,1sc,bf 245,jg,1sa,jv 257,178,1s7,18k 1u3,-5v,1u3,-6b 1u3,-6b,1v0,-67 1tb,-5b,1tj,-5i 1tk,-51,1tq,-57 1tq,-57,1tf,-5r 1tf,-5r,1to,-5p 1to,-5p,1ti,-61 1ti,-61,1u3,-5v 1uf,-3s,209,-54 245,j8,1tv,jv 25c,16o,1tc,18m 1v0,-67,1up,-5j 1up,-5j,1ug,-5u 1u6,-57,1ui,-52 1ui,-52,1ui,-5c 1um,-5b,1uj,-5q 1uj,-5q,1um,-59 1vv,-31,1vv,-3f 1vv,-3f,20b,-3g 1vq,-2t,1vr,-11 1vf,-2j,20j,-3e 245,iu,1v8,jt 25k,163,1um,18m 25s,15i,1vu,18n 209,-54,21s,-4m 20j,-3e,21k,-2j 20b,-3g,20b,-36 21b,-2q,21c,-14 20c,-1r,20c,-13 20d,-1q,20t,-1q 20t,-1q,20t,-14 208,-2t,209,-29 209,-29,20s,-29 245,i9,215,ju 244,il,20b,jt 264,14r,212,18m 21s,-4m,22r,-2i 239,-3u,233,-3p 233,-3p,234,-3j 234,-3j,23a,-3h 23k,-3e,234,-3b 22r,-2i,255,-3q 23b,-35,236,-2r 236,-2r,23k,-2v 244,hh,22p,jt 244,ht,223,js 26o,12v,22v,18j 26e,13u,221,18m 23f,-3t,239,-3u 23a,-3h,23i,-3h 23k,-3l,23k,-3r 23k,-3r,23c,-3v 23b,-3j,23b,-35 23k,-2v,23a,-35 244,hi,245,jt 278,11q,23t,18k 264,14p,24m,18l 268,-3j,268,3g 268,-3k,2a9,5n 255,-3q,266,-33 267,-2t,2b1,5o 269,-1u,2bp,5o 268,-13,2ch,5p 267,-2,2df,5n 267,q,2ec,5p 268,1g,2f8,5o 268,21,2g6,5q 268,2m,2ha,5q 268,3g,268,5q 268,36,2i7,5q 267,3m,2jf,5r 268,45,2l6,5s 267,4j,2mo,5q 268,5q,2ld,5q 268,52,2oi,5r 2bb,11t,276,11q 2ba,qa,2aq,r8 2aq,r8,2b5,t9 2bv,to,29s,us 29s,us,2am,10f 2am,10f,2a2,10o 2a2,10o,2b9,11r 2fd,qa,2bo,q7 2bo,q7,2bd,q8 2b5,t9,2bm,t2 2bm,t2,2bv,to 2dj,i0,2dm,lf 2di,he,2dl,jn 2dj,hf,2fq,li 2di,hr,2g9,li 2dj,i9,2gp,lm 2dl,lh,2dl,j2 2dk,ir,2hd,lj 2dk,ja,2i8,lm 2dl,jp,2j3,lm 2dl,k5,2k7,lp 2gt,lm,2dl,lh 2dk,kg,2l4,ll 2dl,kr,2ml,lm 2dl,l4,2nr,lm 2if,qc,2fd,q9 2gt,lm,2mo,lm 2ie,r5,2if,qc 2ja,r3,2ie,r5 2j9,sd,2j9,rk 2j9,rk,2ja,r3 2kb,uu,2jq,t8 2jq,t8,2je,ti 2je,ti,2j9,sd 2jf,108,2jm,uv 2jm,uv,2kb,uu 2kl,100,2jf,108 2kt,110,2kl,100 2l6,12i,2ke,11g 2ke,11g,2kt,110 2lr,19f,2lu,13k 2lu,13k,2nd,19c 2lt,13m,2ko,13l 2kp,13k,2kk,12q 2kk,12q,2l6,12i 2lu,149,2o0,19c 2ls,14r,2ol,19d 2lt,15h,2pa,19g 2lt,168,2q0,19i 2lt,16t,2qp,19i 2ls,17i,2rl,19h 2ls,185,2sk,19i 2pr,19i,2lr,19f 2ls,18l,2tn,19h 2ls,191,2v5,19j 2mm,ll,2tk,ll 2of,5s,341,6a 328,l7,2p0,lm 328,kh,2pp,lm 2u7,19i,2pr,19i 328,jp,2rd,lj 2tk,ll,328,ll 329,is,2sj,lk 327,hn,2to,lk 329,gl,2v0,lj 332,19j,2u7,19i 328,6o,30a,65 329,6e,2vb,65 328,fa,301,lj 328,8h,31p,66 32a,76,30u,65 329,69,328,8h 327,7n,31d,68 328,ll,328,89 32f,d2,323,fa 327,ed,30u,lj 33v,69,39a,6d 3l7,19l,331,19j 3l9,19e,37o,19k 39a,6d,3ar,6d 3ld,18e,3a7,19k 3la,18u,397,19l 3ar,6d,3c7,6f 3al,6c,3jp,6d 3jq,5v,3b9,6f 3lg,17r,3bb,19l 3jp,5b,3cu,6c 3jo,5k,3c6,6e 3li,17b,3cn,19l 3jp,4c,3ee,6d 3jp,4t,3ds,6c 3ll,16p,3du,19l 3jp,3d,3fq,6d 3jr,3s,3f5,6d 3lo,165,3fc,19l 3jr,1j,3hs,6a 3jr,26,3h5,6a 3jq,2s,3gg,6a 3lq,15g,3gi,19j 3lv,14k,3hg,19l 3jr,8,3j5,6b 3jq,13,3ie,6c 3m4,13p,3io,19l 3jp,6d,3jr,8 3m9,12b,3ke,19j 3m6,131,3jl,19i 3n0,r2,3m9,12k 3mc,11c,3me,117 3mj,10r,3m4,130 3m9,12k,3l7,19l 3pp,-bb,3n0,r2 #-31,-5o 1sd,-e9 1vn,-8q 26q,-4j


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

thats a fun level patch rik.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

fun level!


----------



## patch-rik (Aug 28, 2006)

Same level with a few additions at the end. Still a work in progress. Glad its entertaining.:

-1e2,am,-25p,ao -1e3,a2,-1t4,ap -1e3,9k,-1r1,aq -1e3,95,-1ot,aq -1e5,8i,-1nj,ap -1e4,7v,-1lo,an -1e6,6s,-1jj,ak -1e6,7e,-1ko,am -1e8,6h,-1ia,aj -1e6,6h,-1e2,am -1e5,6h,-1ec,6k -mi,12,-mj,-1 -mj,-1,-dl,5s -mg,5r,-mj,p -mj,g,-d1,5r -mj,16,-bv,5u -mj,21,-am,5v -mj,2l,-9h,60 -mi,3a,-8c,60 -mi,3t,-6v,61 -mh,4k,-5h,63 -dh,5t,-mg,5r -mh,5b,-2q,68 -99,60,-dh,5t -75,61,-99,60 -4n,63,-75,61 -75,61,-51,63 -18,66,-4n,63 -1i,1i,1i,1i 8d,6c,-18,66 1i,1i,el,1i 8u,mn,8e,6b 8m,e1,9j,mg 8m,f7,ab,mm 8o,gc,b1,mk 8o,h7,bp,mo 8o,i2,cs,mt 8p,it,dj,mr 8r,jk,e9,mq 8q,k8,fa,mu 8s,kn,gu,n2 8s,l7,i2,mv 8s,lo,je,n0 fm,ms,8u,mn 8t,m5,kj,mv el,1i,rc,1i q1,n2,fm,ms oo,ct,on,ae om,ai,om,a7 om,a9,t7,cl oo,al,ts,cn ol,b0,uf,cl on,bc,vd,cn oo,bo,10c,cq oo,c3,11e,cq op,cs,si,cl 17i,na,pv,n1 rc,1i,190,1i 10p,cp,se,cl 24q,do,10m,cp 1k9,14,126,1k 17g,n5,11s,na 1k8,p,13e,1i 17g,mo,13j,na 17h,mu,12u,na 1k8,c,152,1j 17g,mb,14t,nb 17g,mi,148,nb 1k8,-6,16o,1h 17i,lq,16b,n8 17i,m3,15m,na 16j,rh,17g,os 1a7,103,16j,rh 1k8,-n,17t,1i 17i,lq,17h,n7 17g,os,17i,na 17g,n4,17h,nh 1k8,-1a,192,1i 190,1i,1k9,1i 1k8,-2k,1be,1h 1k8,-1u,1af,1h 1ac,184,1a9,vv 1a9,vv,1c8,184 1a9,10o,1d8,184 1a8,11j,1e7,188 1aa,12p,1fb,189 1aa,13o,1gj,18c 1ab,14n,1hn,18d 1ab,15e,1j0,18g 1ab,162,1k2,18g 1ab,16n,1l4,18h 1fq,18c,1ac,184 1ac,178,1mg,18k 1ac,17n,1ns,18k 1k9,-3a,1cq,1h 1k8,-3v,1e2,1g 1jb,jr,1f5,jr 1f5,jq,1f5,je 1f5,je,1hn,js 1f6,jj,1io,js 1k8,-4l,1f9,1g 1k8,-5c,1gb,1g 1in,18g,1fq,18c 1ja,jr,1qf,jt 1rg,18l,1ih,18g 1k8,-5b,1k9,1i 1k9,-3u,1nv,-6l 1nv,-6l,1p5,-6l 1o6,-6n,1on,-6u 1na,-4a,1nm,-4t 1nm,-4t,1o1,-4b 1nn,-3f,1n8,-3c 1n8,-3c,1ne,-3o 1ne,-3o,1n8,-3s 1n8,-3s,1ng,-48 1ng,-48,1na,-4a 1nt,-4b,1o1,-47 1p5,-6l,1qg,-5f 1on,-6u,1oa,-6u 1oa,-6u,1om,-77 1om,-77,1oh,-77 1oh,-77,1p3,-7n 1p3,-7n,1pg,-70 1o9,-3r,1oi,-3l 1oi,-3l,1nl,-3e 1o3,-3f,1oa,-36 1nv,-4a,1oa,-45 1oa,-45,1o9,-3u 24n,cl,1oi,df 24r,188,1pa,18k 1pl,-6r,1pu,-6h 1pu,-6h,1pf,-6e 1pc,-76,1pu,-6s 1pu,-6s,1ps,-6n 1qg,-5f,1sq,-61 24p,bv,1q7,dg 1qf,jt,246,ju 24m,18l,1ra,18k 250,17p,1r5,18l 1sq,-61,1uf,-3s 24q,ag,1sl,dh 24n,b6,1rh,dh 257,178,1s7,18k 1u3,-5v,1u3,-6b 1u3,-6b,1v0,-67 1tb,-5b,1tj,-5i 1tk,-51,1tq,-57 1tq,-57,1tf,-5r 1tf,-5r,1to,-5p 1to,-5p,1ti,-61 1ti,-61,1u3,-5v 1uf,-3s,209,-54 24p,9p,1tv,dj 25c,16o,1tc,18m 1v0,-67,1up,-5j 1up,-5j,1ug,-5u 1u6,-57,1ui,-52 1ui,-52,1ui,-5c 1um,-5b,1uj,-5q 1uj,-5q,1um,-59 1vv,-31,1vv,-3f 1vv,-3f,20b,-3g 1vq,-2t,1vr,-11 1vf,-2j,20j,-3e 25k,163,1um,18m 25s,15i,1vu,18n 209,-54,21s,-4m 20j,-3e,21k,-2j 20b,-3g,20b,-36 21b,-2q,21c,-14 20c,-1r,20c,-13 20d,-1q,20t,-1q 20t,-1q,20t,-14 208,-2t,209,-29 209,-29,20s,-29 264,14r,212,18m 21s,-4m,22r,-2i 239,-3u,233,-3p 233,-3p,234,-3j 234,-3j,23a,-3h 23k,-3e,234,-3b 22r,-2i,255,-3q 26o,12v,22v,18j 26e,13u,221,18m 23b,-35,236,-2r 23f,-3t,239,-3u 23a,-3h,23i,-3h 23k,-3l,23k,-3r 236,-2r,23k,-2v 23k,-2v,23a,-35 246,ju,2cs,ju 278,11q,23t,18k 264,14p,24m,18l 268,-3j,268,3g 268,-3k,2a9,5n 255,-3q,266,-33 267,-2t,2b1,5o 269,-1u,2bp,5o 268,-13,2ch,5p 267,-2,2df,5n 267,q,2ec,5p 268,1g,2f8,5o 268,21,2g6,5q 268,2m,2ha,5q 268,3g,268,5q 268,36,2i7,5q 267,3m,2jf,5r 268,45,2l6,5s 267,4j,2mo,5q 268,5q,2ld,5q 268,52,2oi,5r 24p,9p,24o,dm 2cr,jh,263,ju 2cr,ip,27k,ju 2ct,j6,26v,jt 2bb,11t,276,11q 2cs,i4,28q,jv 2cr,ih,285,ju 2cr,h9,2aa,ju 2cs,ho,29k,jt 2ba,qa,2aq,r8 2aq,r8,2b5,t9 2bv,to,29s,us 29s,us,2am,10f 2am,10f,2a2,10o 2a2,10o,2b9,11r 2cs,gp,2b2,jt 2fd,qa,2bo,q7 2bo,q7,2bd,q8 2b5,t9,2bm,t2 2bm,t2,2bv,to 2cs,ju,2cs,gp 2if,qc,2fd,q9 2ie,r5,2if,qc 2ja,r3,2ie,r5 2ib,ql,2j6,r3 2j9,sd,2j9,rk 2j9,rk,2ja,r3 2kb,uu,2jq,t8 2jq,t8,2je,ti 2je,ti,2j9,sd 2jf,108,2jm,uv 2jm,uv,2kb,uu 2kl,100,2jf,108 2l8,k4,2l7,gs 2l7,gs,2qa,ld 2l7,hh,2rc,lh 2l7,i7,2sk,ll 2l6,in,2tr,ll 2l8,lk,2l8,jh 2l9,ji,2v6,ln 2l8,k4,30k,lr 2l7,l6,2tr,ll 2l9,kl,32f,lo 2kt,110,2kl,100 2l6,12i,2ke,11g 2ke,11g,2kt,110 2lr,19f,2lu,13k 2lt,13m,2ko,13l 2kp,13k,2kk,12q 2kk,12q,2l6,12i 2ls,14r,2ol,19d 2lt,15h,2pa,19g 2lt,168,2q0,19i 2lt,16t,2qp,19i 2ls,17i,2rl,19h 2ls,185,2sk,19i 2pr,19i,2lr,19f 2ls,18l,2tn,19h 2ls,191,2v5,19j 2lu,13k,2nd,19c 2lu,149,2o0,19c 2of,5s,341,6a 2u7,19i,2pr,19i 2tr,ll,35d,ln 332,19j,2u7,19i 33v,69,39a,6d 3gs,l6,33u,lo 3l7,19l,331,19j 35c,ln,3gr,ll 3gq,kn,35a,lp 3gu,kc,360,lr 3gv,jh,38j,lr 3gv,jv,37o,lq 3l9,19e,37o,19k 39a,6d,3ar,6d 3h1,j1,39m,lr 3ld,18e,3a7,19k 3la,18u,397,19l 3ar,6d,3c7,6f 3al,6c,3jp,6d 3jq,5v,3b9,6f 3h1,ik,3al,m0 3lg,17r,3bb,19l 3jp,5b,3cu,6c 3jo,5k,3c6,6e 3li,17b,3cn,19l 3jp,4c,3ee,6d 3jp,4t,3ds,6c 3h5,he,3d9,lk 3h3,i3,3c5,lo 3ll,16p,3du,19l 3jp,3d,3fq,6d 3jr,3s,3f5,6d 3h7,gj,3eo,ll 3h9,fn,3fm,lk 3he,e0,3gb,lj 3lo,165,3fc,19l 3jr,1j,3hs,6a 3jr,26,3h5,6a 3jq,2s,3gg,6a 3gq,lk,3i2,6n 3lq,15g,3gi,19j 3jr,8,3j5,6b 3jq,13,3ie,6c 3lv,14k,3hg,19l 3m4,13p,3io,19l 3jp,6d,3jr,8 3m9,12b,3ke,19j 3m6,131,3jl,19i 3n0,r2,3m9,12k 3mc,11c,3me,117 3mj,10r,3m4,130 3m9,12k,3l7,19l 3pp,-bb,3n0,r2 #-1eu,6a 1sd,-e9 1vn,-8q 26q,-4j


----------



## OrangeMaple (Jul 21, 2007)

i absolutely love that game


----------



## trevorj3668 (Jul 13, 2007)

fun lvl i am still building jsut seeing if people enjoy the work i put into it i spent liek an hour on this tiny lvl and its not done yet there are alot of stuff that needs to be changed feel free to post sub copys of this lvl if u make any improvements.







-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,79,3 28,1d,6k,2 47,r,6r,-b 4r,j,6v,-s 5h,2,6l,-19 ak,5q,dq,3o dq,3o,hg,7n ep,-3f,i9,-4l e9,jm,h4,n2 hi,js,gr,k0 h4,n2,kc,n4 hi,7o,hp,7h hp,7h,ht,7b ht,7b,hp,74 ib,is,i1,ja mn,ea,ip,ib lk,c3,lt,c1 lc,ef,lp,e1 me,dm,o0,dl #


----------



## trevorj3668 (Jul 13, 2007)

32,36,-1r,2k -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,79,3 28,1d,6k,2 47,r,6r,-b 4r,j,6v,-s 5h,2,6l,-19 ak,5q,dq,3o dq,3o,hg,7n ep,-3f,i9,-4l hi,7o,hp,7h hp,7h,ht,7b ht,7b,hp,74 jt,g0,kn,gk lk,c3,lt,c1 lj,dn,lb,ec lf,hd,n2,k9 lj,hk,ng,k4 m0,i4,p7,la mr,j0,qm,lp o6,ju,s6,lp os,k9,s2,kp nm,jj,p8,kb oi,k1,q5,ke o0,jo,qm,kh pf,k7,rg,ke pd,k3,sm,kc q8,kq,uv,kn q2,ke,t0,ko q2,kg,14q,kj r4,kc,uo,kh s6,lp,sb,lt sb,lt,sb,ln uu,km,167,kj 167,kj,19n,k4 16m,kh,19l,ju 17b,kc,19j,jl 17q,k7,19e,jd 18g,js,19c,j5 18v,jf,19e,io 1fe,s1,1ka,rl 1pj,d1,1pq,b7 1pk,d1,1oo,eq 1pv,l2,1u5,ku 1sk,jk,22m,k0 1t1,hg,20t,js #er,-3l hi,7a k9,g4 ll,bs lc,dv mm,if 196,j0 1pg,ch 



more updated version i just find it cool how u spin around in the air.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

your level is interesting to say the least. Not sure what your purpose is in placing lines that mess up the flow of the level but hey you said it's just a rough draft so keep on working on it and I will be more than glad to test it for you!


----------



## trevorj3668 (Jul 13, 2007)

well actually the flow is very good better than alot here not boasting but its a only up lvl its all placed so u will get put from point a to point b thru a very intresting set of lines that place u around with out u actually having to move.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

ohh ok I get it now.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

another skate park level. For this one go to the right because the left is just a short cut. Also after the first wall dont accelerate until you are on the roll in

-rf,-52,-rj,8l -rh,-1i,-oc,-1j -rj,47,-ob,4b -rj,8l,-o5,8o -oc,-4u,-o8,6s -o7,8o,-ns,8o -ns,8o,-n5,ai -n5,ai,-m3,c5 -m3,c5,-ke,dp -ke,dp,-j7,en -j7,en,-h5,fr -f2,4v,-fu,3r -fu,3r,-gd,3q -h5,fr,-f7,gi -e0,60,-f2,4v -f7,gi,-cs,h6 -cs,6m,-e0,60 -bl,76,-cs,6m -ct,h6,-b6,hr -ae,7d,-bl,76 -b6,hr,-91,j2 -92,7d,-ae,7d -7j,78,-92,7d -91,j2,-70,km -68,6s,-7j,78 -70,km,-59,mb -3q,5o,-58,6f -56,6e,-68,6s -59,mb,-9,r2 -32,4s,-3t,5p -1i,1i,-1u,2n -1u,2n,-2c,3p -2c,3p,-32,4s -1i,1i,1i,1i -9,r2,1a,s8 1v,-kk,19,-m2 19,-m2,12,-n6 12,-n6,i,-n7 1a,s8,3i,tk 2n,-jk,1v,-kk 3j,-is,2n,-jk 1i,1i,2e,1q 2e,1q,3b,29 4g,-id,3j,-is 5k,-i0,4g,-id 3b,29,46,2v 46,2v,6t,60 3h,tj,5u,ul 6p,-hs,5k,-i0 5t,uk,86,vc 86,-hr,6p,-hs 6t,60,83,6v aj,-i7,98,-hu 98,-hu,86,-hr 83,6v,94,7i 94,7i,ad,82 86,vc,a1,vl bq,-iq,aj,-i7 ad,82,bs,8d a1,vl,cn,vr cp,-jj,bq,-iq bs,8d,cu,8h eg,-lo,dr,-ko dr,-ko,cp,-jj cu,8h,f6,8h cn,vr,et,vt fl,-ok,fd,-nl fd,-nl,f0,-ml f0,-ml,eg,-lo f6,8h,h0,8a et,vt,hf,vj gc,-m0,g5,-ng fk,-ok,fs,-oj fs,-oj,fr,-ne fr,-ne,g4,-ng gs,-kj,gc,-m0 hn,-j9,gs,-kj h0,8a,i8,7t j1,-i3,hn,-j9 i8,7t,j8,77 hf,vj,ji,us l9,-h5,k4,-he k4,-he,j1,-i3 j8,77,kb,67 ji,us,l5,tq mo,-h0,l9,-h5 lm,3r,lu,2i l5,53,lm,3r kb,67,l5,53 l5,tq,mj,sk sn,-gu,mo,-h0 lu,2i,n5,2i n5,2i,n6,34 n6,34,no,33 mj,sk,nh,sj no,33,no,3n nf,26,p3,39 o9,2o,o9,3l no,3n,oh,3o oh,3o,oi,47 oi,47,p6,48 nh,sj,nh,s3 nh,s3,od,s4 od,s4,od,rm od,rm,p3,rn p6,48,p6,4n p3,39,q3,3m q3,3m,rc,3v pn,3j,pn,4k p6,4n,pv,4n pv,4n,pv,59 pv,59,v8,5c p3,rn,p4,rb p4,rb,pp,rb pp,rb,pq,qv pq,qv,qm,r0 rc,3v,sn,40 qm,r0,ql,qi ql,qi,r9,qi r9,qi,r8,q1 r8,q1,rs,q2 rs,q2,rq,pi rq,pi,sh,ph 132,-gt,sn,-gu v9,-h6,t3,-gv sn,40,ug,3t su,40,su,59 t3,p3,t3,oj t3,oj,vo,oi sh,ph,sg,p3 sg,p3,t3,p3 ug,3t,vj,3k v8,5c,v6,4r v6,4r,vt,4q 11b,-hs,10i,-hf 10i,-hf,v9,-h6 vj,3k,10r,2q vt,4q,vt,43 vt,43,10j,43 10j,43,10j,3f 10j,3f,119,3f vh,3j,vi,4p vo,oi,vo,ov vo,ov,10e,ov 10e,ov,10g,ph 10g,ph,117,pi 131,-ia,124,-ia 124,-ia,11b,-hs 119,3f,119,2l 119,2l,11s,2l 11s,2l,11r,1v 11r,1v,12f,1v 10r,2q,11k,1p 11k,1p,11i,2i 117,pi,118,q2 118,q2,120,q3 120,q3,122,qj 122,qj,12o,qk 130,-gs,131,-ia 13m,-fj,13n,-g7 13n,-g7,132,-g9 132,-g9,132,-gt 14d,-fj,13m,-fj 12f,1v,12e,19 12e,19,13k,19 13j,19,17u,4e 12o,qk,12o,r7 12o,r7,13g,r6 13g,r6,13f,ro 13f,ro,13s,ro 13s,ro,13s,s8 13s,s8,14g,s8 15l,-ea,150,-ea 150,-ea,150,-ev 150,-ev,14d,-ev 14d,-ev,14d,-fj 14g,s8,14g,sn 14g,sn,153,sm 153,sm,152,t4 152,t4,15k,t4 15l,-dj,15l,-ea 174,-ch,16f,-cj 16f,-cj,16f,-df 16f,-df,15l,-dj 15i,t4,1b8,t4 174,-bi,174,-ch 192,-bi,174,-bi 17u,4e,1aj,7u 19t,-a2,192,-bi 1bd,-8g,19t,-a2 1d2,-7e,1bd,-8g 1aj,7u,1bn,93 1bn,93,1d5,a0 1b7,t3,1g0,10q 1eq,-6m,1d2,-7e 1d5,a0,1e6,ab 1gb,-69,1eq,-6m 1e6,ab,1g1,ap 1i6,-5v,1gb,-69 1g1,ap,1ht,as 1g0,10q,1hm,11t 1ht,as,1kc,as 1hm,11t,1jo,12m 1np,-5s,1i6,-5v 1kc,as,1m6,an 1jo,12m,1lt,13c 1m6,an,1nt,a7 1lt,13c,1nu,13q 1po,-5s,1no,-5s 1nt,a7,1p5,9j 1nu,13q,1qr,145 1t1,-5t,1pl,-5s 1qs,-65,1po,-5u 1p5,9j,1q6,8l 1rr,-6e,1qs,-65 1q6,8l,1r5,7e 1r5,7e,23e,7j 1qr,145,1sv,147 22n,-a0,1sn,-6o 1so,-6p,1rr,-6e 1rf,-6b,1rf,-5t 1us,-6c,1u1,-6c 1u1,-6c,1t6,-6d 1t6,-6d,1t0,-5r 1u2,-7f,1u1,-6f 1sv,147,1us,13t 202,-71,1v3,-71 1v3,-71,1us,-6c 1us,13t,205,13d 21o,-85,212,-84 212,-84,212,-7g 212,-7g,20a,-7h 20a,-7h,202,-71 205,13d,21j,12f 21j,12f,22i,11e 25t,-9r,233,-9s 233,-9s,232,-96 21r,-9g,21r,-8p 232,-96,22a,-96 228,-95,228,-8o 228,-8o,21o,-8n 21o,-8n,21o,-85 22i,11e,236,10a 236,10a,2fm,10e 23b,7j,25r,7k 26m,-9t,25t,-9r 25r,7k,26s,91 284,-b0,27f,-b0 27f,-b0,27e,-ah 27e,-ah,26n,-ah 26n,-ah,26m,-9t 26s,91,27l,9s 27l,9s,28v,as 29h,-c9,28p,-c9 28p,-c9,28o,-bk 28o,-bk,284,-bk 284,-bk,284,-b0 28v,as,2a8,bj 2d6,-dv,2b0,-du 2b0,-du,2au,-dd 2au,-dd,2aa,-dd 2aa,-dd,2a7,-co 2a7,-co,29k,-co 29k,-co,29h,-c9 2a8,bj,2bg,bt 2bg,bt,2df,c3 2b6,ui,2oa,um 2ee,-f5,2dv,-f5 2dv,-f5,2dv,-ek 2dv,-ek,2d8,-ek 2d8,-ek,2d6,-dv 2df,c3,2fl,c2 2e4,10f,2e4,uq 2e4,uk,2e4,v4 2fm,-gp,2fm,-ga 2fm,-ga,2f4,-gb 2f4,-gb,2f4,-fq 2f4,-fq,2ee,-fq 2ee,-fq,2ee,-f5 2fi,c2,2hm,bs 2fk,10e,2oo,10f 2hp,-id,2h7,-id 2h7,-id,2h5,-ht 2h5,-ht,2gk,-hs 2gk,-hs,2gl,-h8 2gl,-h8,2g8,-h8 2g8,-h8,2g8,-go 2g8,-go,2fm,-gp 2kk,-jj,2i9,-jj 2i9,-jj,2i8,-j1 2i8,-j1,2hp,-j1 2hp,-j1,2hp,-id 2hm,bs,2jb,bf 2jb,bf,2ko,aq 2k8,uk,2kd,10e 2mg,-jr,2kk,-jj 2ko,aq,2lt,9p 2lt,9p,2mt,8a 2nq,-k9,2mg,-jr 2mt,8a,2nk,6k 2pu,-lp,2ov,-ku 2ov,-ku,2nq,-k9 2nm,6j,2nq,5q 2nq,5q,2o5,5p 2o5,5p,2o7,6h 2nk,6k,2s6,6n 2on,10f,2on,111 2on,111,2pg,111 2qr,-mn,2pu,-lp 2s1,16,2q6,15 2q6,15,2q5,6j 2pg,111,2ph,11k 2ph,11k,2qd,11j 2qd,11j,2qg,129 2qg,129,2ra,129 336,-nv,2rn,-nt 2rn,-nt,2qr,-mn 2s3,16,32v,17 2ra,129,2rc,12r 2rc,12r,2s6,12s 2s6,12s,2s5,13d 2s5,13d,2tf,13f 2tf,13f,2tf,140 2tf,140,2u6,13v 2u6,13v,2u6,14e 2u6,14e,2ut,14e 2ut,14e,2uu,14u 2uu,14u,2vp,14u 2vp,14u,32g,14u 347,-mc,337,-nv 32u,16,34a,v 32g,14u,378,17o 35n,-kr,347,-mc 34a,v,35c,h 35c,h,367,-2 377,-jt,35n,-kr 36r,-r,376,-1u 367,-2,36r,-r 39n,-j9,38e,-jf 38e,-jf,377,-jt 37k,-32,38t,-15 376,-1u,37d,-31 37d,-31,37k,-31 378,17o,391,18k 3lq,-j9,39n,-j9 38t,-15,39n,-9 39n,-9,3ak,b 391,18k,3ah,193 3ak,b,3bh,p 3bh,p,3cp,16 3ah,193,3ca,19a 3cp,16,3du,1b 3ca,19a,3em,19a 3du,1b,3fd,1b 3em,19a,3m2,19b 3fc,1b,3ll,1a 3ll,1a,3ot,v 3m2,19b,3o4,197 3o4,197,3pm,18s 3os,v,3ri,7 3pm,18s,3r5,184 3r5,184,3si,16u 3ri,7,3tk,-q 3si,16u,3tj,15e 3tk,-q,3vt,-2h 3ui,-19,412,-3t 3tj,15e,3u7,13m 3u7,13m,42o,13l 3vt,-2h,41d,-57 3ut,12i,3uv,mf 3v0,oc,42j,ob 3uu,ui,42l,uj 41m,-dp,40a,-fr 42a,-cq,40c,-fu 426,-cd,40r,-fp 42d,-ba,41m,-dp 41d,-57,42b,-7u 42o,-9c,41v,-d8 42b,-7u,42d,-ba 41t,-6k,42l,-9b 42o,13l,42l,n0 #


----------



## Colt (Jun 25, 2007)

Dude thats hella hard


----------



## Colt (Jun 25, 2007)

How do you start once you pasted the code like how do you start the game


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

you paste the code in the open file button and then just hit open...Nice level biker kid as always!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Colt said:


> How do you start once you pasted the code like how do you start the game


HAHAHAHAHAHA you and Pantelis are so immature.

Dude, do you remember this?



Colt said:


> Dude thats hella hard


You didn't even play it, you silly goose! There's only one word for you, and I cringe as I type it: DORK!

I've decided not to try to get you out of these forums. Your posts are so amusing...

Keep it up!:thumbsup:

Tim


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

this is a super flowy dj loop with tons of bmx trails style jumps

-3bv,1h,-388,1i -374,-a0,-3a1,1f -373,-68,-38p,1i -375,-23,-37n,1g -388,1j,-373,1j -376,1i,-36m,1i -373,1j,-373,-9v -36m,1i,-36e,2h -36e,2h,-361,3m -361,3m,-35e,4j -35e,4j,-34n,5c -34n,5c,-33p,61 -33p,61,-332,6d -332,6d,-31j,70 -31u,-34,-32d,-34 -30s,-1m,-31h,-2c -31h,-2c,-31v,-34 -31j,70,-2vt,78 -301,-13,-30s,-1m -2uo,-g,-301,-13 -2vt,78,-2tn,79 -2to,-7,-2uo,-g -2rm,-3,-2sp,-3 -2sp,-3,-2to,-7 -2tn,79,-2sl,7f -2sl,7f,-2qv,89 -2qg,-5,-2rm,-3 -2qv,89,-2pa,9h -2oi,-m,-2pm,-b -2pm,-b,-2qg,-5 -2pa,9h,-2nu,b0 -2mp,-1g,-2oi,-m -2nu,b0,-2kc,es -2lm,-21,-2mp,-1f -2kv,-p,-2kv,-21 -2kv,-21,-2lm,-21 -2dj,-p,-2kv,-p -2kc,es,-2j1,g3 -2j1,g3,-2ho,gt -2ho,gt,-2g6,hm -2g6,hm,-2dl,ii -2bm,-1a,-2cv,-1v -2cv,-1v,-2dm,-1v -2dm,-1v,-2dj,-p -2dl,ii,-2bu,iu -2aq,-10,-2bm,-1a -2bu,iu,-2a6,iu -28g,-o,-29h,-o -29h,-o,-2aq,-10 -2a6,iu,-28f,ik -274,-v,-28g,-o -28f,ik,-26l,i4 -267,-17,-274,-v -26l,i4,-24t,h3 -24j,-2c,-258,-1p -258,-1p,-267,-17 -24t,h3,-23f,fr -22s,-4i,-23b,-4i -23b,-4i,-23m,-3o -23m,-3o,-243,-30 -243,-30,-24j,-2c -23f,fr,-22b,e9 -22s,-12,-22r,-4h -1u3,-11,-22s,-12 -22b,e9,-218,e9 -218,e9,-217,i1 -217,i1,-1qo,i3 -1sb,-36,-1t1,-4e -1t1,-4e,-1u2,-4f -1u2,-4f,-1u3,-11 -1rh,-25,-1sb,-36 -1q5,-13,-1rh,-25 -1p3,-i,-1q5,-13 -1qq,i4,-1n6,i5 -1nb,-6,-1p3,-i -1mb,-3,-1nb,-6 -1n6,i5,-1n5,dd -1n5,dd,-1li,dd -1k6,-9,-1l6,-3 -1l6,-3,-1mb,-3 -1li,dd,-1kj,f4 -1j8,-j,-1k6,-9 -1kj,f4,-1jp,gb -1jp,gb,-1ir,he -1hm,-1p,-1ig,-12 -1ig,-12,-1j8,-j -1ir,he,-1hf,in -1fu,-3d,-1gi,-3d -1gi,-3d,-1h2,-2h -1h2,-2h,-1hm,-1p -1c8,-e,-1go,-h -1hf,in,-1g3,jk -1fv,-g,-1fu,-3d -1g3,jk,-1ec,ki -1ec,ki,-1d4,l0 -1av,-39,-1c9,-3a -1c9,-3a,-1c8,-e -1d4,l0,-1be,le -1aa,-23,-1av,-39 -19a,-12,-1aa,-23 -1be,le,-19l,lh -185,-c,-19a,-12 -19l,lh,-17o,lb -16m,4,-185,-c -17o,lb,-15m,kp -13t,5,-15k,9 -15i,8,-16m,4 -15m,kp,-13i,jp -11o,-u,-12s,-4 -12s,-4,-13t,5 -13i,jp,-11p,ig -10m,-2f,-115,-1m -115,-1m,-11o,-u -11p,ig,-106,gs -vi,b,-vi,-2h -vi,-2h,-10m,-2g -vi,a,-sc,a -106,gs,-v8,fi -v8,fi,-u1,fh -u1,fh,-ue,l2 -ue,l2,-ki,kt -r3,-1c,-se,-1e -se,-1e,-sd,8 -q8,-6,-r1,-1c -pf,f,-q8,-6 -o8,12,-pf,f -nc,1b,-o8,12 -ls,1g,-nc,1b -jg,1f,-kh,1g -kh,1g,-ls,1g -ki,kt,-kl,fs -kl,fs,-jb,fs -in,1c,-jg,1f -jb,fs,-hi,ia -gi,8,-h7,p -h7,p,-i0,15 -i0,15,-in,1c -hi,ia,-gh,jh -fj,-v,-g2,-a -g2,-a,-gi,8 -fl,-v,-f8,-20 -gh,jh,-f8,kj -f8,-20,-eo,-1v -eo,-1v,-ep,-11 -en,s,-eo,-v -al,q,-e8,s -e8,s,-en,s -f8,kj,-dr,ln -dr,ln,-bv,mp -bv,mp,-aa,nb -9r,-10,-a9,-1t -a9,-1t,-al,-1u -al,-1u,-am,-12 -96,-4,-9r,-11 -al,-12,-al,q -aa,nc,-8m,nn -8i,d,-96,-4 -7h,u,-8i,d -8m,nn,-6l,o0 -58,1e,-6g,19 -6g,19,-7h,u -6l,o0,-4f,o6 -3p,1h,-58,1e -1i,1h,-3p,1h -4f,o6,-1f,o2 -1i,1i,1i,1i -1f,o2,h,o5 2h,17,p,1i h,o5,2s,oh 3v,17,2h,17 2s,oh,49,om 5l,1a,3v,17 49,om,51,on 6f,16,5g,1a 51,on,7k,oi 91,-k,7m,g 7n,f,6f,16 7k,oi,a2,ol 9u,-1k,91,-k bl,-2l,an,-2m an,-2m,9u,-1k a2,ol,ci,p0 bk,-j,bl,-2l cr,-j,bk,-j gg,-i,cr,-k ci,p0,dl,p3 dl,p3,el,p3 em,p2,mn,pg ha,-2k,gh,-2k gh,-2k,gg,-i iq,-13,i1,-1m i1,-1m,ha,-2k kt,-7,ju,-g ju,-g,iq,-13 m8,-2,ks,-7 ng,-4,m8,-2 mi,pg,od,pl pd,-p,od,-b od,-b,ng,-4 od,pl,q0,pl rj,-2h,qd,-1d qe,-1d,pd,-p q0,pl,rs,pd tc,-4o,rj,-2h so,p7,rm,pe v3,-65,tc,-4o uh,oi,so,p7 10n,-77,v3,-65 vr,nt,uh,oi 126,-7q,10n,-77 11q,mb,10n,na 10n,na,vr,nt 138,-84,126,-7q 12h,li,11q,mb 14m,-8b,137,-84 13c,ka,14b,k9 12g,lj,13c,ka 15t,-8q,14m,-8b 14b,k9,14e,o7 14e,o7,1cu,o6 17f,-ad,16p,-9f 16p,-9f,15t,-8q 17g,-ac,18a,-ac 18a,-ac,18l,-6u 18l,-6u,1ah,-6m 1cd,-6p,1ac,-6m 1db,-57,1cd,-6p 1d7,k2,1eb,ld 1ct,o7,1cs,k0 1cs,k0,1d9,k0 1eb,-41,1db,-57 1fj,-2v,1eb,-41 1eb,ld,1fs,mt 1gq,-2c,1fj,-2v 1fs,mt,1hb,nt 1ih,-1v,1gq,-2c 1hb,nt,1io,oi 1jo,-1s,1ih,-1v 1im,oh,1kd,p1 1ld,-21,1jo,-1s 1kd,p1,1mc,pc 1mq,-2d,1ld,-21 1mc,pc,1o6,pc 1oi,-32,1mq,-2d 1o6,pc,1qf,p4 1ps,-3n,1oi,-32 1sd,-6c,1r9,-51 1r9,-51,1ps,-3n 1qf,p4,1sm,oh 1tb,-7o,1sd,-6c 1sm,oh,1uc,nm 1v1,-7o,1tb,-7o 1uc,nm,1vh,mj 20f,-7n,1v1,-7o 1vh,mj,20j,lb 22l,-7n,20f,-7n 20j,lb,216,k7 216,k7,229,k6 23e,-e0,22p,-e0 22p,-e0,22l,-7n 229,k6,22b,p6 22b,p6,28v,p7 255,-c6,244,-d2 244,-d2,23e,-e0 27e,-bi,266,-bn 266,-bn,255,-c6 290,-bp,27e,-bi 2a3,-c9,290,-bp 28v,p7,28q,k5 28q,k5,29t,k6 2bp,-e7,2as,-d1 2as,-d1,2a3,-c9 29t,k6,2at,lq 2at,lq,2bs,mv 2cn,-e7,2bp,-e7 2bs,mv,2d6,oc 2co,-bq,2cn,-e7 2g4,-bp,2co,-bq 2d6,oc,2ec,p6 2ec,p6,2g8,q0 2h7,-db,2gp,-e5 2gp,-e5,2g1,-e5 2g1,-e5,2g4,-bp 2i1,-c9,2h7,-db 2g8,q0,2ho,qa 2it,-bk,2i1,-c9 2ho,qa,2jm,qd 2ll,-as,2k6,-b4 2k6,-b4,2it,-bk 2jm,qd,2lj,q5 2n2,-as,2ll,-as 2lj,q5,2mt,pn 2og,-b0,2n2,-as 2mt,pn,2o5,p2 2pe,-bb,2og,-b0 2o5,p2,2p5,o8 2r7,-ck,2qb,-br 2qb,-br,2pe,-bb 2qj,lu,2r3,kg 2p5,o8,2pv,n4 2pv,n4,2qj,lu 2sc,-df,2rn,-df 2rn,-df,2r7,-ck 2r3,kg,2rc,jb 2rc,jb,2s5,ja 2s5,ja,2s3,p9 2s3,p9,2uk,p9 2se,-b2,2sc,-df 2vt,-b3,2se,-b2 2uh,j7,2ue,gb 2ue,gb,2v7,ga 2v7,ga,301,i7 2uk,p9,2uh,j7 31a,-cn,30p,-dh 30p,-dh,2vq,-dg 2vq,-dg,2vt,-b3 301,i7,312,k4 320,-bs,31a,-cn 32l,-b9,320,-bs 31c,-2o,323,-42 317,-p,31c,-2o 31g,i,317,-p 32g,25,31g,i 312,k4,32c,lo 32c,lo,341,n1 33l,-ao,32l,-b9 34q,-ag,33l,-ao 33k,36,32g,25 34p,3p,33k,36 361,-ae,34q,-ag 34h,-38,3d6,-36 369,49,34p,3p 341,n1,35p,nr 37u,-b8,370,-am 370,-am,361,-ae 38i,4l,369,49 35p,nr,381,o9 38m,-c0,37u,-b8 3ik,4m,38i,4l 381,o9,39r,o8 3ac,-cn,397,-cn 397,-cn,38m,-c0 39r,o9,3dq,nu 3ac,-ag,3ac,-cn 3da,-ag,3ac,-ag 3dv,-cp,3d7,-cq 3d7,-cq,3da,-ag 3d6,-36,3mu,-38 3ee,-c0,3dv,-cp 3f2,-b8,3ee,-c0 3dq,nu,3h2,n6 3fv,-ak,3f2,-b8 3h6,-a7,3fv,-ak 3ic,-a3,3h6,-a7 3h2,n6,3jo,m1 3jk,-a7,3ic,-a3 3m1,-at,3ks,-af 3ks,-af,3jk,-a7 3jo,m1,3lu,kc 3os,-ck,3m1,-at 3lu,kc,3o5,i6 3mu,-38,3pq,-3j 3oo,5m,3n5,3s 3o5,i6,3pk,g6 3pq,-3j,3rq,-4c 3q7,85,3oo,5m 3pk,g6,3qj,db 3qo,ai,3q7,85 3qj,db,3qo,ai 3ta,-bn,3sf,-dn 3rq,-4c,3ss,-5b 3ss,-5b,3tg,-6k 3tj,-9o,3ta,-bn 3tm,-88,3tj,-9o 3tg,-6k,3tm,-88 4l9,n7,48f,16t #


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

oh i forgot to say go left


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

crapiest day of my life, so what do i do? i make this
-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,3n,1l 3n,1l,6e,1t 6e,1t,8v,2j 8v,2j,bc,3f bc,3f,d1,4k d1,4k,ec,64 ec,64,fn,85 k1,h6,f5,8o ib,ed,fe,7t fn,85,gj,a3 gj,a3,h8,c5 gc,9h,kk,i5 h8,c5,if,es if,es,jp,gu iq,ei,mq,k8 jp,gu,lm,it ku,hi,nt,ko lm,it,nk,k9 m4,iv,pn,ll nk,k9,qd,lk ng,k3,rb,m2 qd,lk,ts,mg p8,l0,so,mg ts,mg,11k,mu 11k,mu,14b,n1 14b,n1,179,mv 179,mv,1ao,mn 1ao,mn,1d1,ma 1d1,ma,1fk,lk 1fk,lk,1i6,kk 1i6,kk,1jh,jl 1jh,jl,1kg,il 1kg,il,1lh,h4 1l4,hr,1lu,gb 1md,f3,1nj,f4 1lu,gb,1mg,et 1mg,et,1no,f6 1mc,f9,1ml,e9 1rd,f5,1nf,f4 1rb,3n,223,3n 1rc,3n,1rd,f5 21m,3o,26p,3e 26p,3e,29k,2u 29k,2u,2bs,2b 2bs,2b,2d4,1m 2d4,1m,2ds,r 2ds,r,2ei,-b 2ev,-1g,2f5,-28 2f5,-28,2fv,-28 2ei,-b,2ev,-1g 2fv,-28,2gp,116 2gr,116,2jn,118 2jn,118,2k6,15b 2k4,158,2l5,18g 2l5,18g,2mg,1b6 2mg,1b6,2p3,1eb 2p3,1eb,2r0,1fo 2r0,1fo,2uc,1gt 2uc,1gt,30u,1h9 30u,1h9,31j,1h9 31j,1h9,35g,1h5 35g,1h5,39j,1gk 39j,1gk,3bs,1fu 3bs,1fu,3ei,1en 3ei,1en,3gc,1dk 3gc,1dk,3hp,1cf 3hp,1cf,3io,1b6 3io,1b6,3jg,19h 3jg,19h,3k9,16o 3k9,16o,3km,14m 3km,14m,3l9,14m 3ld,11d,3lc,qg 3l9,14m,3ld,11d #

feel free to edit/add on


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

my tribute to red bull rampage

-10a,3cu,-10a,3bp -10a,3de,-10a,3cu -105,3f4,-105,3es -105,3es,-108,3ek -108,3ek,-105,3e8 -105,3e8,-105,3dq -105,3dq,-10a,3de -105,3gr,-104,3g6 -104,3g6,-106,3fv -106,3fv,-107,3fc -107,3fc,-105,3f4 -vv,3i7,-vu,3ho -vu,3ho,-vu,3hf -vu,3hf,-105,3h7 -105,3h7,-105,3gr -vo,3jp,-vo,3jd -vo,3jd,-102,3it -102,3it,-102,3ie -102,3ie,-vv,3i7 -vk,3la,-vo,3ks -vo,3ks,-vh,3kk -vh,3kk,-vk,3ke -vk,3ke,-vo,3k5 -vo,3k5,-vo,3jp -uu,3m4,-vd,3m5 -vd,3m5,-vd,3lo -vd,3lo,-vk,3la -uk,3nd,-uu,3m4 -u1,3og,-uk,3nc -su,3pn,-u1,3og -rq,3qh,-su,3pn -q5,3r1,-rq,3qh -ok,3r9,-q5,3r1 -mk,3rb,-ok,3r9 -m5,3j5,-mo,3j5 -mo,3j5,-mp,3k2 -mo,3jh,-mf,3jh -mp,3k2,-m5,3k2 -lt,3k3,-ll,3j3 -in,3rd,-ml,3ra -ll,3j3,-lg,3k0 -lg,3k0,-l8,3j5 -l8,3j5,-l7,3k1 -l7,3k1,-kr,3jd -kr,3jd,-l8,3j1 -gh,3rd,-in,3rd -e5,3r0,-gh,3rd -cd,3qg,-e5,3r0 -an,3pt,-cd,3qg -8t,3ou,-an,3pt -3m,3lm,-8u,3ou -2v,3m0,-3m,3lm -2m,-3f,-2o,-5a -2o,-5a,-1u,-5b -1u,-5b,-1q,-4h -1q,-4h,-2n,-4i -2n,-4i,-1i,-3o -2e,-28,-2d,-3d -2d,-3d,-1p,-3c -1p,-3c,-1p,-2u -1p,-2u,-2e,-2u -2e,-2u,-1k,-2a -1k,-2a,-18,-38 -9,3l9,-1u,3lf -1u,3lf,-2v,3m0 -f,-5c,-1i,-5c -1i,-5c,-1f,-3t -6,-5g,-4,-3t k,-4j,-5,-5f -1f,-3t,-i,-3u -1g,-4l,-k,-4l -4,-3t,k,-4j -18,-38,-t,-2a -1e,-2m,-11,-2m -s,-2b,-f,-37 -f,-37,-6,-2c -6,-2c,-2,-35 -2,-35,8,-2g -1h,1h,-1g,-18 -1g,-18,28,-18 -1i,1i,1i,1i 26,3dj,-13,3fj -13,3fj,-n,3g8 -n,3g8,-10,3h3 -10,3h3,-u,3hn -u,3hn,-b,3id -b,3id,-q,3j8 -q,3j8,-d,3k7 -d,3k7,-v,3kl -v,3kl,-9,3l9 1h,-5g,26,-5g k,-2g,k,-39 k,-39,14,-38 14,-38,14,-2v 19,-2j,1i,-38 14,-2v,l,-2v 1d,-2t,1n,-2t 1i,-5g,1l,-45 29,-46,29,-4q 29,-4q,1s,-4q 1s,-4q,1k,-4q 26,-5g,28,-4p 2g,-5h,2j,-47 1l,-45,29,-46 2j,-47,3a,-47 1i,-38,1s,-2i 2i,-3d,23,-3c 23,-3c,23,-2o 23,-2o,2m,-2o 2m,-2o,2m,-32 2m,-32,2e,-32 2t,-3f,2t,-2m 2t,-2m,3c,-2n 1i,1i,2c,1n 2c,1n,36,22 64,3b1,26,3dj 3a,-47,39,-5j 3j,-5n,3m,-4b 41,-5k,46,-4c 36,-3f,2t,-3f 2t,-34,39,-34 36,22,41,2k 41,2k,40,39 40,39,3n,3k 3n,3k,49,45 49,45,43,4o 43,4o,3m,4r 3m,4r,3u,5b 3u,5b,4e,5g 4e,5g,4c,5t 4c,5t,7l,83 75,3b2,64,3b1 7l,83,9n,9e 7s,353,7f,35j 7f,35j,76,361 76,361,7d,36g 7d,36g,79,370 79,370,72,37a 72,37a,77,37k 77,37k,7l,388 7l,388,7f,38i 7f,38i,73,393 73,393,6u,39e 6u,39e,77,39l 77,39l,76,3ac 76,3ac,6u,3ad 6u,3ad,75,3b2 9c,a9,9g,b4 9p,bm,99,c2 99,c2,9a,cv 9b,cu,a5,dp cc,335,86,34r 87,34q,7s,353 9n,9e,9t,9v 9t,9v,9c,a9 9g,b4,9p,bm a3,do,at,eb at,ea,bm,ed bm,ed,cp,f6 d7,336,cc,335 cp,f6,dk,f6 dk,f6,dg,ep dg,ep,e9,f2 e6,2vp,dr,308 dr,308,e0,30r e0,30r,dh,314 dh,314,dk,31p dk,31p,du,31t du,31t,de,32l de,32l,d6,32j d6,32j,d7,336 e7,f2,ib,hv lp,2va,e8,2v9 e8,2vb,e6,2vp ib,hv,jc,ig jc,ig,kh,iv kh,iv,lo,j9 lo,j9,mq,jb lo,2vk,lp,2va lm,30t,lr,30l lr,30l,lr,30d ln,30c,lh,2vt lh,2vt,lu,2vt lu,2vn,lo,2vk lu,314,lm,30t mq,jb,ni,ji lu,2vt,lu,2vn mt,32i,mt,328 mt,328,mh,320 mh,320,m5,31m m5,31m,md,31e md,31e,lu,314 o5,33j,ms,33m ms,33m,mu,333 mu,333,mf,32l mf,32l,mt,32i ni,ji,o7,jd o7,jd,ou,jm ou,jm,pp,jf op,351,o5,33j pl,36a,op,351 pp,jf,qj,jn qj,371,pl,36a qj,jn,qu,jh qu,jh,ra,jl ra,jl,s3,jg s3,jg,sp,jm ro,37j,qj,371 t1,37u,ro,37j sp,jm,vg,jm u3,382,t1,37u 186,384,u3,382 vg,jm,11c,jj 11c,jj,131,jc 131,jc,14c,j1 14c,j1,15g,ik 15g,ik,16g,i0 16g,i0,17e,h4 184,g2,18i,f1 18i,f1,18t,do 17e,h4,184,g2 19k,381,186,385 19v,b0,19o,ao 19o,ao,19o,a7 19o,a7,19s,a1 19s,a0,1ha,br 19u,cq,19l,cf 19l,cf,19n,bp 19n,bp,1a2,bo 1a2,bo,19v,b0 18t,do,19n,dp 19n,dp,19u,cq 1au,388,19k,381 1bv,381,1au,388 1em,37u,1d6,386 1d6,386,1bv,381 1ft,380,1em,37u 1gq,37o,1ft,380 1ha,br,1hq,cb 1hq,cb,1hj,co 1hj,co,1i0,cv 1i3,37q,1gq,37o 1i0,cv,1io,d5 1is,d3,1je,d1 1je,d1,1jg,cn 1jg,cn,1p0,ei 1k0,37g,1iu,37i 1iu,37i,1i3,37q 1lu,36v,1kp,373 1kp,373,1k0,37g 1n8,36i,1lu,36v 1ov,35n,1n8,36i 1p0,ei,1pb,f1 1pb,f1,1p3,fd 1p3,fd,1pc,g2 1pc,g2,1pj,ge 1pj,ge,1ou,h0 1ou,h0,1p2,i3 1p2,i3,1pb,i6 1pb,i6,1pd,hs 1pd,hs,1pv,in 1pv,in,1pg,j2 1pg,j2,1q5,jl 1uc,32t,1ov,35o 1q5,jl,1qo,jr 1qo,jr,1qo,kc 1qo,kc,1qj,kf 1qj,kf,1s1,l0 1s1,l0,1so,kr 1so,kr,1u4,le 1u4,le,1ui,le 1v3,33a,1uc,32t 1ub,32t,20o,328 1ui,le,1vb,le 1vb,le,24b,nv 20q,329,1v3,33a 1v6,32k,1v8,335 21n,32o,20q,329 230,32v,21n,32o 24b,nv,26e,ot 257,323,24a,31u 24a,31u,23c,32s 276,30b,25p,315 25p,315,257,323 26e,ot,27p,pn 27p,pn,29g,r0 285,30r,276,30b 2a9,2uu,29b,308 29b,308,285,30r 29g,r0,2aj,s3 2aj,s3,2ab,t4 2ab,t4,2ab,tt 2ab,tt,2bo,ut 2bf,2ur,2a9,2uu 2bo,ut,2b7,vr 2b7,vr,2c2,10b 2c2,10b,2cf,10i 2cf,10i,2c9,113 2c9,113,2bq,118 2bq,118,2c7,11t 2c7,11t,2d7,122 2cu,137,2ch,13j 2ch,13j,2dc,143 2br,2vf,2bf,2ur 2dg,2vu,2br,2vf 2d7,122,2cu,137 2dc,143,2cv,151 2cv,151,2ci,15b 2ci,15b,2d6,16b 2d6,16b,2co,17h 2co,17h,2dh,17r 2dh,17r,2dn,18n 2dn,18n,2dc,191 2dc,191,2ei,19p 2eu,2v3,2dg,2vu 2ei,19p,2fs,19q 2g5,2v0,2eu,2v3 2fs,19q,2gn,19h 2gn,19h,2ig,1a5 2hi,2tu,2g8,2v2 2ig,1a5,2il,1ak 2il,1ak,2t8,1g9 2jd,2tg,2hu,2tk 2hu,2tk,2hg,2u0 2le,2rh,2k6,2qt 2k7,2qt,2jo,2qu 2jo,2qu,2jh,2td 2ka,2sm,2jd,2th 2m1,2s3,2k6,2sm 2ms,2rs,2le,2rh 2oc,2s1,2ms,2rs 2o6,2s1,2n5,2s8 2n5,2s8,2m0,2s3 2q7,2s0,2oc,2s1 2rs,2rp,2q7,2s0 30u,2q4,2rs,2rp 2t8,1g9,2uc,1h1 2uc,1h1,2vl,1ib 2vl,1ib,30e,1je 30e,1je,317,1kq 317,1kq,350,1tm 370,2o1,30u,2q4 350,1tm,363,1v2 363,1v2,36u,1vp 36u,1vp,383,20e 37c,2of,370,2o1 383,20e,39q,217 38v,2oh,385,2oh 385,2oh,37v,2o6 37v,2o6,37c,2of 39q,217,3cj,21u 3ad,2ni,39q,2ni 39q,2ni,39d,2ns 39d,2ns,38v,2oh 3c4,2ki,3bj,2l9 3bj,2l9,3cj,2lv 3bh,2me,3b9,2n5 3cm,2lt,3bc,2mg 3b8,2n2,3ap,2n0 3ap,2n0,3ad,2ni 3cj,21u,3eu,22e 3f9,2ie,3co,2jb 3co,2jb,3cp,2k2 3cp,2k2,3c4,2ki 3eu,22e,3gi,22o 3kf,2gl,3f9,2ie 3gi,22o,3in,22v 3in,22v,3l1,22u 3l1,22u,3na,22l 3n2,2h8,3l5,2gn 3l5,2gn,3kf,2gl 3ng,2dd,3ml,2dt 3ml,2dt,3nq,2el 3na,22l,3pf,221 3p8,29k,3nm,2af 3nm,2af,3ns,2av 3ns,2av,3nk,2bc 3nk,2bc,3n3,2bk 3n3,2bk,3nf,2cc 3nf,2cc,3ns,2cr 3ns,2cr,3ng,2dd 3nq,2el,3nh,2f5 3nh,2f5,3n3,2f3 3n3,2f3,3nd,2fr 3nd,2fr,3ni,2g3 3ni,2g3,3mo,2gh 3mo,2gh,3nr,2gr 3nr,2gr,3ne,2ha 3ne,2ha,3n2,2h8 3pf,221,3qt,219 3qn,291,3p8,29k 3qt,219,3si,202 3sa,28n,3qn,291 3si,202,3tj,1us 3t9,28k,3sa,28n 3ui,28i,3t9,28k 414,27p,3uj,28j 423,273,414,27p 43r,25i,421,274 45a,238,44o,244 44o,244,44b,24f 44b,24f,44a,251 44a,251,43r,25j 46p,1vn,462,210 462,210,45p,21c 45p,21c,45s,21u 45s,21u,45b,22d 45b,22d,45a,238 488,1s0,47h,1sq 47h,1sq,47s,1tg 47s,1tg,478,1un 479,1uj,46p,1vc 46q,1v8,46p,1vn 48s,1nf,48k,1ns 48k,1ns,48v,1on 48v,1on,48o,1pe 48o,1pe,48g,1pp 48g,1pp,48e,1qe 48e,1qe,48o,1r3 48o,1r3,488,1s0 #


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

excellent levels aggie and biker!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks! i think mine sucks...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

mines allrigt it took ages but its alright lots of massive jumps and a couple of smallies.
Go left or right, your choice :thumbsup:

-bv,-1h,-bk,2g -bk,2g,-a5,ba -a5,ba,-6v,l5 -6v,l5,-32,sn 1i,1k,-3t,1k -32,sn,4s,155 1h,4p,4v,nh 1h,6h,69,nf 1h,9a,9c,ng 1h,gh,hu,ng 1i,1i,1i,cj 1i,1i,2p,ng 1j,1j,28,1n 28,1n,2l,20 2l,20,31,2i 31,2i,38,35 1j,3f,3u,ng 1j,80,7p,ng 1i,as,au,nf 1i,cj,1i,ni 1i,bv,cb,nf 1j,d9,do,nf 1j,eg,es,ng 1i,fk,ga,ng 1j,hg,jc,ng 1j,ij,ks,nh 1i,jk,mg,nh 1i,kr,nv,nh 1j,lt,pn,nh 1j,mr,su,ni 1i,ni,f6,ni 38,35,3a,3s 4o,152,6b,16k 6b,16k,7n,17g 7n,17g,9c,18c 9c,18c,b0,18m ea,18m,a0,18l f6,ni,sv,ni gg,189,ea,18m hs,17n,gg,189 iq,17b,hs,17n j6,18l,j6,171 j6,171,iq,17b lr,18m,j6,18l qn,18q,lr,18m 1nr,n3,rm,ni st,18b,r8,17l r8,17l,qj,173 qj,173,qn,18q sv,ni,1a5,ni 1nr,md,t9,ni uf,18q,st,18b 1ns,lh,ug,nh 10e,192,uf,18q 1nt,kf,vk,nh 13s,191,10e,192 1nr,ja,11e,nh 1ns,ia,12p,nh 14h,18r,13s,191 1nr,he,149,nh 17b,17r,14h,18r 1nt,fh,16j,ni 1ns,gh,15j,nh 1nt,ee,17u,ng 197,15o,18c,175 18c,175,17b,17r 1nr,dc,199,nh 1a5,ni,1ns,ni 1cf,14n,19g,14m 19g,14m,197,15o 1nt,c8,1ao,nh 1nr,b7,1cb,nh 1cn,184,1cg,14m 1d8,19a,1cn,184 1eu,1ac,1d8,19a 1ns,9t,1dv,nh 1ns,8l,1fe,ng 1i7,1ad,1g8,1ai 1g6,1ah,1eu,1ac 1ns,7c,1gt,ni 1ns,69,1i5,ng 1k0,19v,1i7,1ad 1ns,4j,1ji,nh 1ns,2p,1l3,nh 1ms,194,1k0,19v 1ns,11,1mc,ng 1ns,bm,1ns,11 1ns,13,1pa,nf 1ns,2s,1qp,ng 1nt,4n,1sa,nh 1ns,6b,1u0,nf 1ns,7c,1vo,nf 1ns,ni,1ns,bm 1nr,b8,247,ne 1nr,c9,25s,nd 1nt,df,27u,ne 1ns,ee,29f,ng 1ns,fi,2b6,ng 1ns,gi,2cf,nf 1nt,hf,2e9,ng 1nt,ic,2g1,nh 1ns,ja,2hf,ng 1ns,kf,2ip,ng 1ns,lg,2jo,ng 1nr,md,2ki,ng 1nt,n3,2lc,ni 1ns,nh,25e,nh 1ob,18d,1ms,194 1uk,-nk,1ot,-jl 1om,-jo,1pe,-je 1nt,8n,215,ng 1nt,9v,22j,ne 1s2,172,1pj,17l 1pj,17l,1ob,18d 1u5,16t,1s2,172 1vm,16j,1u5,16t 1uh,-nl,27b,-nn 21b,161,1vm,16j 22r,154,21b,161 23q,142,22r,154 2ed,na,23e,n7 24r,11k,24e,12v 24e,12v,23q,142 25e,nh,2in,nh 2cm,11l,24r,11k 27b,-nn,2g4,-nj 2d5,130,2cm,11l 2e4,14d,2d5,130 2gu,15l,2fb,155 2fb,155,2e4,14d 2g4,-nj,2h9,-nk 2im,15s,2gu,15l 2h9,-nk,2it,-o2 2ks,-np,2h9,-nj 2in,nh,2lc,nh 2p5,15t,2im,15s 2k5,-oq,2kt,-pm 2it,-o2,2k5,-oq 2kt,-pm,2ks,-np 2lc,ng,2t6,nj 2uh,ne,2lb,nh 2vo,m5,2ms,ng 2ur,n1,2me,nh 30e,la,2o8,nj 2t2,15h,2o5,15s 31e,ka,2p8,ni 2t1,15q,2p5,15t 322,jh,2qk,ni 32i,it,2s3,ni 33b,i2,2te,ni 2t3,nj,2uc,nk 2ue,15h,2t2,15g 2uc,nk,33b,i2 2vu,15e,2ue,15h 314,15a,2vu,15e 32g,155,314,15a 33a,i2,3d8,i6 34u,14b,33n,14t 33n,14t,32g,155 35q,13q,34u,14b 3hv,16f,35g,16c 38d,120,36u,120 36r,120,36h,131 36h,131,35q,13q 38d,16b,38d,120 3d8,i6,3lv,i6 3jc,11r,3hu,11r 3hu,11r,3hv,15k 3hv,15k,3hv,16f 3k1,133,3jc,11r 3l2,146,3k1,133 3ml,153,3l2,146 3lu,i6,42g,ia 3o9,15f,3ml,153 3q2,15j,3o9,15f 3tp,15j,3q2,15j 42d,156,3tp,15j 42k,ie,43e,j9 42d,i8,42n,if 475,14b,42d,156 43e,j9,44l,k6 44l,k6,45v,kt 45v,kt,47p,lj 47p,lj,49s,m8 4br,130,475,14b 49s,m8,4ck,mv 4cm,12m,4br,130 4ck,mv,4f3,ne 4fo,11a,4cm,12m 4f3,ne,4ft,nj 4ev,nj,4gr,ni 4hi,10c,4fo,11a 4gr,ni,4id,n0 4id,n0,4jh,lq 4iv,va,4hi,10c 4l7,sh,4kb,tr 4kb,tr,4iv,va 4lt,qa,4lk,rg 4mg,om,4lq,qm 4lu,qv,4lt,ql 4lk,rg,4l7,sh 4mk,h7,4mg,om #


----------



## -Insomnia- (May 9, 2007)

You guys have some really good tracks i will start trying to make some good ones


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Undersea Adventure

Bubbles have never been so dangerous!

-be,96,-bp,9b -bp,9b,-c1,9k -ap,9i,-b3,98 -b3,98,-bg,97 -c1,9k,-c2,a5 -c2,a5,-br,ac -br,ac,-b9,af -b9,af,-aq,a8 -aq,a8,-ap,9i -91,hd,-9h,hl -9h,hl,-9r,hv -9r,hv,-9u,ig -9u,ig,-9q,iv -9q,iv,-9a,ja -88,j2,-80,in -80,in,-80,i6 -80,i6,-84,hr -84,hr,-8e,hg -8e,hg,-91,hd -9a,ja,-8o,ja -8o,ja,-88,j2 -68,4l,-68,53 -68,53,-62,5b -5i,42,-60,49 -60,49,-68,4l -4t,4t,-4t,4d -4t,4d,-5a,40 -5a,40,-5j,42 -62,5b,-5h,5f -5h,5f,-52,58 -52,58,-4t,4t -4s,l9,-4v,k1 -4v,k1,-4i,jh -3v,mn,-4s,l9 -3q,fg,-3a,bu -3a,bu,-1v,ap -4l,h2,-3q,fg -4i,jh,-4l,h2 -3n,of,-3v,mn -1t,r4,-3n,of -1v,ap,-12,94 -1c,sm,-1t,r4 1u,1u,-1h,1i -1i,1i,1i,1i -14,80,-2,67 -2,67,2r,5j -12,94,-14,80 1i,1i,4c,1e 4d,1u,1u,1u 1p,3i,1p,2u 1p,2u,2a,2a 2a,2a,2p,25 2p,25,2d,2l 2d,2l,24,34 2a,5m,24,4b 24,4b,1p,3i 24,34,29,3t 29,3t,2k,4g 2k,4g,2o,5i 2g,4t,26,43 26,43,21,3d 2r,5j,5e,6v 2o,5i,2i,5j 2i,5j,2g,4t 1k,8k,28,7u 28,7u,41,8d 4c,1e,6e,17 6p,1n,4d,1u 5c,40,57,2q 57,2q,5g,3a 5g,3a,5l,3p 5l,3p,5p,4g 5p,4g,5j,54 5c,3v,55,4o 56,6q,51,61 51,61,4v,5k 4v,5k,54,4o 5j,54,5f,5v 5f,5v,5j,6p 5e,6s,59,5r 5e,6v,6s,60 5j,6p,5e,6s 6e,17,7e,16 7e,16,94,1e 86,1p,6p,1n 7k,3u,7j,31 7j,31,7s,3n 7j,4t,7k,3u 6s,60,a2,5n 7p,5r,7j,4t 94,1e,bc,1p 9o,1v,86,1p 7s,3n,7r,4k 7r,4k,81,5s 99,72,8n,7d bd,24,9o,1v ai,40,ak,2v ak,2v,aq,3q aj,57,ai,40 aq,3q,as,4r at,5a,al,3t a2,5n,c0,6e b0,60,aj,57 as,4r,bd,65 b7,65,at,5a bc,1p,cv,1o ci,24,bd,24 bd,65,b7,65 c0,6e,df,63 cv,1o,ec,1g eh,22,dt,1u dt,1u,ci,24 dk,4q,dp,42 dp,42,e5,3e dv,4r,e3,3t df,63,hf,65 du,61,dk,4q eb,62,dv,4r ec,1g,f6,15 f6,15,fn,15 g2,2k,f8,2e f8,2e,eh,22 fq,20,fj,21 e5,3e,eb,2o eb,2o,eg,3d eg,3d,e9,40 e9,40,e6,4f e6,4f,ek,63 e3,3t,eb,3f ek,63,eb,62 fn,15,g7,18 g7,18,gm,1l g0,1b,fr,1g fr,1g,g2,1j g2,1j,g0,1c gl,26,g2,2k gk,1l,gn,1u gn,1u,gk,23 gk,23,fq,20 hv,-4i,ig,-4v ig,-4v,j7,-55 ia,-2p,hs,-38 hs,-38,hn,-3v hn,-3v,hv,-4i j5,-2f,il,-2h il,-2h,ia,-2p hd,65,iq,65 j7,-55,jr,-54 jr,-54,kg,-4s jn,-2g,j5,-2f kj,-2u,k6,-2j k6,-2j,jn,-2f j1,1h,jb,11 jb,11,jn,m jn,m,kf,i jg,21,j2,1g l0,2h,k7,2d k7,2d,jg,21 j4,31,iv,37 jf,3d,j5,32 k8,39,k0,3h k0,3h,k4,3s k4,3s,kf,42 km,3d,k9,39 iv,37,j0,3g j0,3g,j7,3h j7,3h,jf,3e jt,4o,ji,4v ji,4v,ji,54 jl,55,js,55 js,55,k0,51 k0,51,jt,4p iq,65,jj,5l jj,5l,jj,60 kg,-4s,kq,-4f kq,-4f,ku,-3t ku,-3t,kr,-39 kr,-39,kj,-2u kf,i,l2,k l2,k,lh,13 lh,13,ll,1k ll,1k,lh,27 lh,27,l0,2h kf,42,kq,40 kq,40,kv,3m kv,3m,km,3d jg,5v,np,6d lk,7j,mi,8a mi,8a,m1,8m np,6d,qf,8f qf,8f,s0,al s0,al,tj,bq rj,c3,qp,c3 qp,c3,se,cl tj,bq,vi,ce vi,ce,10p,cq 10p,cq,134,d7 10r,5b,10r,79 12g,5o,11r,5l 11r,5l,10s,5b 10r,79,115,7a 115,7a,11p,74 11p,74,12a,6q 12a,6q,130,6q 14c,51,13e,55 13e,55,134,5l 134,5l,12g,5o 12t,5v,12v,6d 12f,6g,12u,67 12u,67,12e,69 12e,69,12t,62 130,6q,13i,72 13i,72,14j,73 12v,6d,12f,6g 134,d7,14q,d8 15a,5u,155,5c 155,5c,14c,51 14j,5k,14i,5s 14i,5s,14n,5s 14n,5s,14k,5l 159,5t,158,6a 158,6a,151,6n 151,6n,14k,72 156,6b,14k,6f 14k,6f,145,6b 14q,d8,168,cu 168,cu,17o,c8 17o,c8,194,b4 189,dd,17r,do 183,e1,18v,e1 194,b4,19v,9v 19v,9v,1ao,8h 1ao,8h,1bc,6t 1bc,6u,1ct,6o 1ct,6o,1df,71 1ce,8v,1ck,9c 1ck,9c,1du,99 1e3,47,1e3,4m 1e3,4m,1f6,48 1f8,4m,1e3,47 1es,50,1em,5i 1em,5i,1fu,5h 1df,71,1dq,7j 1dq,7j,1eb,81 1eb,81,1f5,7m 1f6,48,1fh,4d 1fh,4d,1f8,4m 1fo,4f,1fo,4t 1fo,4t,1gq,4f 1gp,4t,1fo,4g 1fu,5h,1g4,5p 1g4,5p,1fr,5s 1fr,5s,1es,51 1f5,7m,1gv,7r 1gq,4f,1h0,4h 1h0,4h,1h0,4t 1h8,49,1h8,4m 1h8,4m,1i9,4c 1ia,4r,1h7,48 1h0,4t,1gp,4t 1gs,57,1gs,5n 1gs,5n,1hv,5d 1hv,5d,1hs,5l 1hs,5l,1hi,5m 1hi,5m,1gt,57 1gv,7r,1hm,8e 1hm,8e,1in,7v 1i9,4c,1if,4j 1if,4j,1ia,4r 1il,4g,1j8,4s 1j7,4s,1jq,49 1jn,4j,1il,4g 1jl,4o,1jh,57 1jh,57,1kr,51 1ik,5e,1ik,5q 1ik,5q,1jl,5m 1jk,5v,1je,63 1je,63,1il,5f 1in,7v,1kk,8c 1jp,4a,1jo,4g 1jq,49,1jo,4g 1jr,49,1k2,48 1k2,48,1k8,4e 1k8,4e,1k3,4j 1k3,4j,1jk,4j 1kr,51,1ku,5a 1ku,5a,1kn,5f 1kn,5f,1kb,5d 1kb,5d,1jl,4p 1jl,5m,1jk,5v 1kk,8c,1lc,90 1l9,ca,1kp,cu 1kp,cu,1lg,dp 1lc,90,1m5,av 1m5,av,1n3,cc 1n3,cc,1os,ds 1os,ds,1qv,fe 1qv,fe,1sv,gn 1su,gm,230,kg 1v1,jo,1u6,k3 230,kg,27f,n0 23c,lq,23c,mn 23c,mn,24i,mp 2ap,-v1,262,-uu 27f,n0,29p,nu 2cv,-v1,2ap,-v1 29p,nu,2c3,of 2aa,pn,2at,pm 2c6,-13r,2b1,-145 2b1,-145,2bu,-13l 2db,-127,2c6,-13r 2bu,-13l,2d3,-12b 2d3,-12b,2c0,-12j 2c0,-12j,2bc,-12g 2bc,-12g,2c2,-12c 2c2,-12c,2d6,-128 2cm,-10v,2ce,-vs 2ce,-vs,2ce,-v6 2ce,-v6,2ce,-v1 2ce,-v1,2cv,-v1 2c3,of,2e2,op 2dc,-128,2ei,-12q 2d6,-129,2d8,-13c 2d8,-13c,2di,-13n 2di,-13n,2dd,-139 2dd,-139,2d9,-12c 2cr,-102,2d1,-115 2d1,-115,2dc,-128 2dc,-128,2d3,-12a 2d3,-12a,2cm,-10v 2f6,-12m,2do,-127 2do,-127,2da,-127 2cs,-v1,2cr,-102 2fb,-uq,2cs,-v1 2e2,op,2gj,ov 2ei,-12q,2fm,-12v 2g6,-12t,2f6,-12m 2da,-127,2es,-11o 2es,-11o,2fe,-118 2fe,-118,2ed,-11l 2ed,-11l,2db,-127 2hd,-uq,2fb,-uq 2fm,-12v,2g6,-12t 2gj,ov,2j3,or 2jh,-ut,2hd,-up 2kl,-11v,2jq,-11j 2jq,-11j,2kr,-11n 2kc,-10u,2k7,-10l 2k7,-10l,2l9,-117 2lj,-uu,2jh,-ut 2j3,or,2lq,og 2jj,pq,2k7,pj 2k7,pj,2kp,pv 2ll,-100,2ls,-110 2ls,-110,2m4,-11v 2n7,-11v,2kl,-11v 2kr,-11n,2lu,-11q 2m1,-11u,2kc,-10u 2lk,-uu,2ll,-100 2ls,-11o,2lb,-100 2lb,-100,2l9,-uv 2l9,-vd,2lj,-vd 2lc,-vu,2lk,-vt 2lf,-10b,2ll,-10b 2nb,-uu,2lj,-uu 2lq,og,2o3,ns 2kp,pv,2ls,ph 2nr,-11q,2n7,-11v 2lu,-11q,2n3,-11m 2n3,-11m,2nu,-11k 2l9,-117,2m3,-11u 2pf,-vm,2n8,-vu 2n8,-vu,2me,-uv 2n0,-vk,2pj,-vc 2pp,-v0,2mn,-v9 2m2,-11u,2mr,-10p 2m4,-11s,2mj,-10o 2mj,-10o,2mp,-10r 2q1,-ui,2nb,-uu 2o1,-11h,2nr,-11q 2o3,ns,2qf,mt 2q0,-uj,2pf,-vm 2rh,-s3,2q1,-ui 2r3,-qe,2qa,-qv 2qf,mt,2s6,lj 2u0,-pk,2rh,-s3 2r5,-r8,2r3,-qe 2t3,-tq,2tu,-tr 2tf,-n7,2st,-no 2ub,-nm,2tf,-n7 2s6,lj,2ts,ju 2uc,-11b,2ui,-11i 2ui,-11i,2un,-11j 2un,-11j,2uv,-11g 2v2,-11d,2v8,-11k 2v8,-11k,2vi,-11n 2tu,-tr,2v1,-u4 2v1,-u4,2vp,-tt 329,-m9,2u0,-pk 2vr,-d4,2uc,-de 2ts,ju,2v9,i3 2v9,i3,30e,fm 2ua,mf,2ue,lh 2ue,lh,2va,la 30c,-12r,30i,-139 30i,-139,30r,-138 30r,-138,30u,-12v 2vi,-11n,2vl,-11j 2vp,-tt,30j,-tn 30j,-tn,31i,-tu 330,-di,2vr,-d4 30e,fm,319,d4 2va,la,2va,kl 30u,-12v,313,-138 313,-138,31d,-139 31e,-138,31j,-131 322,-115,328,-11i 328,-11i,32i,-11i 31i,-tu,325,-tr 325,-tr,332,-u0 372,-iq,329,-m9 319,d5,31m,bc 31m,bc,321,b6 321,b6,32a,bb 32a,bb,32k,bq 32d,cv,32g,ds 32n,ep,31v,f6 31v,f6,334,g9 318,hh,311,ht 338,-142,33i,-14b 33i,-14b,33q,-148 33s,-144,344,-14h 32i,-11i,32k,-11d 32k,-11d,32o,-11j 32o,-11j,331,-11k 332,-u0,33s,-tr 33s,-tr,34j,-tt 346,-d8,330,-di 33a,4f,33e,3o 33e,3o,33p,37 33p,37,349,30 340,46,33b,4d 33b,4d,33i,4b 33i,4b,33n,4u 33s,57,33i,4a 33a,4e,338,5c 33n,4u,33k,5l 33k,5l,33s,57 338,5c,337,62 337,62,33d,4r 33d,4r,33b,4e 33c,6i,335,6p 335,6p,335,73 335,73,33c,7c 33c,7c,33r,7h 33r,7h,348,7c 342,6e,33b,6h 33f,85,335,89 335,89,332,8h 332,8h,335,8q 335,8q,33d,90 33d,90,33r,90 33r,90,343,8p 346,8c,33t,83 33t,83,33e,85 32k,bq,32s,ci 33k,b2,338,b4 338,b4,334,b9 334,b9,333,bh 333,bh,33a,bo 33a,bo,33p,bp 33p,bp,341,be 32s,ci,32d,cv 32g,ds,32n,ep 344,fa,33t,du 33t,du,34v,b9 334,g9,32l,gq 32l,gq,336,k1 343,i6,33m,gg 33m,gg,344,fa 336,k1,32m,kj 33k,l0,33v,k0 33v,k0,352,j7 32m,kj,32n,ln 32n,ln,338,r0 341,lj,33k,l0 33o,ov,341,lj 338,r0,33o,ov 344,-14h,34f,-14a 34j,-tt,35u,-u2 35l,-gt,358,-i6 36f,-d3,346,-d8 349,30,355,2s 355,2s,35p,2t 35t,3t,34v,3u 34v,3u,340,46 348,43,348,4r 348,5d,34f,4m 34f,4m,34a,43 34r,3v,34n,53 34m,56,34n,3v 348,4r,343,5c 343,5c,34c,64 34c,64,348,5d 34n,53,351,5u 351,5u,34t,69 348,7c,34g,72 34g,72,34e,6l 34e,6l,342,6e 34t,69,34u,5s 35k,7f,35g,7p 343,8p,346,8c 35g,7p,35j,88 350,b8,35k,aq 341,be,33p,b4 352,j7,343,i6 35u,-u2,36h,-ts 36h,-ts,37j,-tt 39i,-h0,372,-iq 36t,-h9,35l,-gt 39q,-do,36f,-d3 35p,2t,36r,34 36r,34,376,3b 37g,47,36l,41 36l,41,35t,3t 362,3t,35u,4m 35u,4m,363,5k 35v,5c,35r,4l 35r,4l,35v,3s 363,5k,35v,61 35v,61,35v,5c 36j,41,36v,4r 36v,4r,36n,5q 36n,5q,36s,4s 36s,4s,36g,41 35u,77,35k,7f 36n,7u,36n,7i 36n,7i,36g,7a 36g,7a,35u,77 35j,88,361,8c 361,8c,36e,89 36e,89,36n,7u 35k,aq,363,9g 363,9g,36q,9s 36q,9s,36r,bd 36r,bd,37p,bj 36n,c9,366,cp 366,cp,377,dd 37j,-tt,383,-u5 383,-u5,392,-tu 376,3b,37e,3m 37e,3m,37g,47 377,45,375,4s 377,50,379,46 375,4s,37k,5f 37k,5f,37k,6c 37k,6c,37i,5i 37i,5i,377,50 37p,bj,38d,cp 38d,cp,38q,e7 392,-tu,3a8,-tu 3a8,-tu,3am,-u5 3bu,-fn,39i,-h0 3bd,-e7,39q,-do 38q,e7,39i,gu 39i,gu,3ag,j9 398,js,390,kf 390,kf,39c,ku 3am,-u5,3bc,-u4 3bc,-u4,3cq,-tk 3dk,-d9,3bd,-e7 3ci,-ej,3bi,-f0 3ag,j9,3bc,l4 3bc,l4,3cl,mj 3c5,s9,3bo,tc 3bo,tc,3c8,uq 3cq,-tk,3eg,-ts 3dj,-f8,3bu,-fn 3dt,-eo,3d1,-ep 3d1,-ep,3ci,-ej 3cn,hd,3cv,h1 3cv,h1,3df,h1 3d8,ia,3cr,i2 3cr,i2,3cn,hd 3dg,i4,3d7,ia 3cl,mj,3ch,q6 3ch,q6,3d3,nf 3d3,nf,3fn,r8 3cg,q5,3c5,r8 3c5,r8,3c5,s9 3eg,-ts,3fb,-tr 3fh,-f2,3ek,-f4 3ek,-f4,3dj,-f8 3fq,-ct,3es,-dl 3es,-dl,3dk,-d9 3df,h1,3dn,ha 3dn,ha,3dm,hn 3dm,hn,3dg,i4 3f8,s7,3ef,sq 3ef,sq,3fv,ti 3kp,-f2,3g6,-f2 3g6,-f2,3fh,-f2 3i4,-ed,3gc,-eb 3gc,-eb,3fr,-e7 3gs,-di,3fq,-ct 3fn,r8,3gn,sg 3fh,tr,3fg,ub 3ip,-dl,3gs,-di 3gm,se,3i6,ud 3i6,ud,3i2,115 3i2,115,3if,uv 3i1,114,3hj,126 3hj,126,3hj,12r 3mv,-dg,3ip,-dl 3j5,qm,3ip,qa 3ip,qa,3in,po 3in,po,3iu,pf 3iu,pf,3ji,pe 3ji,pe,3jm,po 3jn,q7,3ji,qi 3ji,qi,3j5,ql 3if,uv,3jq,110 3lk,-f2,3kp,-f2 3lg,-1n,3l6,-1a 3l6,-1a,3l6,-10 3l6,-10,3ld,-t 3kn,jj,3kn,kc 3kn,kc,3m6,jn 3m3,kf,3ko,jk 3jm,po,3jn,q7 3jq,110,3l6,12e 3l6,12e,3mi,139 3mv,-f7,3md,-fl 3mp,-eb,3m9,-er 3m9,-er,3lk,-f2 3m9,-1g,3m6,-1r 3m6,-1r,3ln,-1r 3ln,-1r,3lg,-1n 3ld,-t,3lt,-s 3lt,-s,3m7,-14 3m7,-14,3m9,-1g 3m6,jn,3mh,js 3mh,js,3mg,k9 3mg,k9,3m3,kf 3mi,139,3nf,13m 3me,140,3lm,14b 3lm,14b,3me,155 3nn,-do,3ne,-ek 3ne,-ek,3mv,-f7 3n0,-dp,3mp,-eb 3n2,-2g,3n2,-cq 3np,-b0,3np,-cq 3np,-cq,3nn,-do 3n2,-cq,3n0,-dp 3np,f,3np,-b0 3n2,6m,3n2,-2g 3np,8i,3np,f 3n2,e2,3n2,6m 3np,fd,3np,8i 3n2,j0,3n2,fa 3no,fc,3no,m9 3n2,fb,3n2,e2 3n2,m8,3n2,k5 3n2,k5,3n2,j0 3nn,nf,3nb,n1 3nb,n1,3n2,m8 3oa,nq,3nn,nf 3nf,13m,3ob,13t 3q6,-jn,3pe,-ke 3pe,-ke,3oo,-l6 3oo,-l6,3os,-kl 3os,-kl,3pi,-k3 3pi,-k3,3pt,-j9 3p1,-h0,3pa,-hj 3pa,-hj,3pa,-h1 3pt,-ih,3ps,-hj 3ps,-hj,3pq,-gl 3pe,-f0,3p4,-fq 3p4,-fq,3p1,-h0 3pa,-h1,3p9,-g0 3p9,-g0,3pg,-fo 3pg,-fo,3pl,-f3 3pl,-f0,3p9,-fq 3p1,-et,3q2,-f1 3pu,-fo,3pp,-f2 3p2,-es,3pk,-eh 3pk,-eh,3pt,-dp 3qf,nv,3p2,nv 3p2,nv,3oa,nq 3ob,13t,3q5,141 3qc,-hp,3q6,-jn 3pt,-j9,3pt,-ih 3q4,-hj,3q4,-iv 3q8,-g3,3qc,-hp 3q4,-fv,3q4,-hj 3qj,-eq,3q8,-g3 3pq,-gl,3pu,-fo 3q8,-eo,3q4,-fv 3q2,-f1,3q8,-el 3q8,-el,3rb,-f1 3rb,-f1,3sg,-ej 3pt,-dp,3r6,-eb 3qe,nv,3qm,o1 3qm,o1,3qv,o8 3sk,pl,3qt,pi 3qt,pi,3rf,q4 3r3,pj,3r7,p7 3r7,p7,3r8,pg 3r8,pg,3rl,p9 3q5,141,3vr,141 3sg,-ej,3t9,-eo 3r6,-eb,3tr,-e4 3u2,p0,3sh,of 3sh,of,3rk,o9 3rk,o9,3sk,pl 3sj,oo,3sq,ou 3sm,p0,3sl,oo 3sl,oo,3sp,ou 3rn,oe,3ri,og 3ri,og,3rr,oi 3rf,q4,3sg,qi 3rl,p9,3rl,pj 3rl,pj,3ru,pa 3se,qg,3tl,r2 3t2,sc,3sf,th 3sf,th,3sf,tu 3sf,tu,3t3,u2 3t9,-eo,3v4,-f7 3tr,-e4,3tk,-d5 3tk,-d5,3u6,-ck 3u6,-ck,40f,-d5 3uq,pl,3u2,p0 3tb,q5,3tm,qc 3tm,qc,3tn,r2 3tn,r2,3t2,sc 3t3,u2,3tl,ti 3tl,ti,3ut,rs 3v7,15e,3ud,15m 3ud,15m,3va,160 3v4,-f7,403,-em 403,-em,40f,-em 40f,-d5,3vn,-9s 3vn,-9s,40t,-9d 40r,q7,3vk,q1 3vk,q1,3uq,pl 3vv,rn,422,sm 3ut,rs,3ve,re 3ve,re,403,rb 403,rb,40r,rf 400,ro,3v5,rj 3vp,141,407,141 40f,-em,41g,-f2 41g,-f2,423,-ep 40t,-9d,42d,-5v 424,ps,40r,q7 407,141,46d,141 423,-ep,42r,-en 42d,-5v,444,-52 43c,ra,435,q8 435,q9,431,pj 431,pj,424,ps 422,sm,42a,t2 42a,t2,423,u7 423,u7,433,td 433,td,43l,td 447,sc,43c,ra 451,t0,446,sb 461,u6,43m,td 46e,te,451,t0 46t,v5,461,u6 45h,152,45d,15h 45d,15h,461,15h 489,tf,47n,ti 47n,ti,46e,te 46s,116,46t,v5 486,121,47n,126 47n,126,478,123 478,123,46s,116 46d,141,4el,141 4bj,s2,489,tf 4cb,se,486,121 4bj,s2,4c2,s4 4c2,s4,4cb,se 4fs,lj,4fi,kh 4fi,kh,4g1,l7 4fo,o6,4fl,nb 4fl,nb,4fn,md 4fn,md,4fs,lj 4fv,pn,4ff,p5 4ff,p5,4gk,ov 4el,141,4g4,13u 4g1,l7,4g9,lu 4h2,m2,4gq,l8 4gq,l8,4hg,ma 4g9,lu,4g6,mp 4g6,mp,4g6,nl 4fs,ni,4fu,mc 4h7,oa,4h5,n6 4h5,n6,4h2,m2 4gk,ov,4gk,pa 4g3,p1,4fo,o6 4g6,nl,4gd,ou 4ga,p1,4fs,ni 4ha,q6,4fv,pn 4gk,pa,4hu,pa 4g4,13u,4h8,13l 4h7,13l,4i8,138 4hj,14q,4gn,15a 4gn,15a,4h3,15m 4h3,15m,4j8,15a 4il,mi,4in,ll 4in,ll,4j6,kj 4hg,ma,4hf,nc 4hf,nc,4hk,of 4j3,ne,4il,mi 4j8,n8,4iq,ma 4hk,p8,4h7,oa 4hk,of,4i0,pa 4hr,pa,4hh,oj 4hh,oj,4h9,na 4j0,r6,4ha,q6 4hu,pa,4iq,p2 4iq,p2,4ir,pf 4ir,pf,4k0,pl 4i8,138,4j9,12g 4kp,1d7,4ig,1er 4j6,kj,4j5,lb 4j5,lb,4j2,ln 4j2,ln,4j4,mm 4j4,mm,4jg,nb 4jg,nb,4jl,o9 4jg,o0,4j8,n8 4ja,ph,4j9,og 4j9,og,4j3,ne 4jl,o9,4jl,p2 4jg,pj,4jg,o0 4k0,pl,4k2,q1 4k2,q1,4ko,pm 4jl,p2,4jl,pl 4jl,pl,4jg,pj 4jp,sd,4j0,r6 4kd,u3,4jp,sd 4kh,vk,4kd,u3 4ka,110,4kh,vk 4j9,12g,4jq,11t 4jq,11t,4ka,110 4ko,pm,4ku,qh 4ku,qh,4m8,qv 4lm,ur,4lm,v7 4m2,17n,4l4,194 4l4,194,4lh,1am 4lg,1am,4kn,1ch 4kn,1ch,4kq,1da 4m8,qv,4mk,sa 4mk,sa,4nn,sd 4mj,um,4mf,v8 4nm,125,4n1,12a 4n1,12a,4n4,134 4n4,134,4mk,135 4mk,135,4mc,13r 4mc,13r,4n2,14f 4n1,14h,4m2,17o 4nl,sb,4o3,uc 4o3,ub,4no,vc 4no,vc,4nn,10l 4no,10j,4nm,125 #2e3,-103


----------



## [dB]Will (Jan 25, 2007)

fun maps fellas. bubbles are fun to tire tap


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

-1r9,14h,-1rc,16q -1rc,16q,-1o1,16o -1qa,r5,-1pq,pv -1pq,pv,-1os,oq -1qh,sv,-1qa,r5 -1qd,uf,-1qh,sv -1pp,10q,-1qd,uf -1p9,14f,-1r9,14h -1p1,10k,-1fi,1jq -1la,1a0,-1pp,10q -1pd,11m,-1p9,14f -1o3,14f,-1pa,14g -1o1,16o,-1o3,14f -1l6,1cn,-1ni,1cl -1ni,1cl,-1np,1es -1np,1es,-1kd,1eu -1fo,1kq,-1la,1a0 -1l5,1a9,-1l6,1cn -1ke,1cr,-1l6,1ck -1kq,q8,-1e2,om -1kd,1eu,-1ke,1cr -1i3,pk,-1hv,rd -1hv,rd,-1j3,re -1j3,re,-1j4,sn -1j4,sn,-1gr,sn -1gj,1lj,-1if,1lj -1if,1lj,-1if,1n7 -1if,1n7,-1f9,1n7 -1gr,sn,-1gt,ra -1gt,ra,-1hv,rc -1gq,1io,-1gj,1lj -1fc,1lj,-1gm,1lh -1co,1pr,-1fo,1kq -1fi,1jq,-1c8,1pe -1f9,1n7,-1fc,1lj -1e2,om,-1cb,o6 -1cs,1qt,-1ek,1qu -1el,1qu,-1eo,1sd -1eo,1sd,-1bg,1sc -1cb,o6,-1a1,na -1ah,pk,-1ch,pk -1ch,pk,-1ci,r8 -1ci,r8,-196,ra -1cv,1pf,-1cs,1qt -1c9,1pd,-17l,1v9 -17o,206,-1co,1pr -1cs,1qr,-1c0,1qr -1ak,nh,-1ah,pk -193,pf,-1ag,pi -1bg,1sc,-1bi,1rd -1a1,na,-181,m7 -196,ra,-193,pf -17d,226,-19d,225 -19d,225,-19c,245 -19c,245,-15f,245 -181,m7,-168,kv -17v,19d,-sf,1me -11v,25f,-17o,206 -17d,20g,-17d,226 -15k,225,-17e,225 -168,kv,-49,24 -13r,lr,-15r,ls -15r,ls,-15r,nq -15r,nq,-124,nq -15f,245,-15k,225 -140,jm,-13r,lr -124,lo,-13s,lq -12i,1fi,-11k,1ft -10p,282,-12n,282 -12n,282,-12p,29t -12p,29t,-v2,29v -124,nq,-124,lo -11k,1ft,-10m,1gp -r1,29u,-11v,25f -vn,284,-10s,282 -10m,1gp,-10k,1h8 -10k,1h8,-101,1hi -101,1hi,-vp,1hv -vp,1hv,-vg,1ic -vg,1ic,-v5,1if -10q,268,-10p,282 -vo,283,-uv,284 -sb,hf,-ue,hf -ue,hf,-uf,je -uf,je,-qi,jh -v5,1if,-up,1ih -up,1ih,-ug,1it -ug,1it,-ud,1j3 -ud,1j3,-ub,1jd -ub,1jd,-u4,1jh -u4,1jh,-tk,1jr -v2,29v,-v2,284 -sb,ff,-sb,hf -qi,hc,-sb,hd -tk,1jr,-te,1ke -te,1ke,-t2,1km -t2,1km,-se,1km -se,1km,-sb,1l0 -sb,1l0,-s8,1lb -sf,1kl,-th,1k7 -sf,1me,-rc,1nb -s8,1lb,-s3,1ll -qi,jh,-qi,hc -s3,1ll,-rh,1m5 -rh,1m5,-rg,1me -rg,1me,-r7,1ml -r7,1ml,-qq,1n0 -rc,1nb,-q8,1o4 -qq,1n0,-pt,1nf -r3,29s,-97,2j3 -p5,2cs,-qt,2cr -qt,2cr,-qt,2en -qt,2en,-nk,2eo -q8,1o4,-p1,1on -pu,1nf,-nd,1p7 -p1,1on,-n7,1pa -p4,2au,-p5,2cs -nk,2ct,-p7,2cs -nc,1gb,-ol,1fb -nk,2eo,-nk,2ct -ma,1h0,-nc,1gb -l4,1hf,-ma,1h0 -n7,1pa,-lt,1pj -lt,1pj,-k3,1pr -j5,cn,-ks,co -ks,co,-kr,f3 -kr,f3,-hm,f3 -k3,1ho,-l4,1hf -j4,ac,-j5,cn -hl,cl,-j7,cl -he,1i3,-it,1i0 -it,1i0,-k3,1ho -k3,1pr,-j6,1q0 -j6,1q0,-hu,1qf -hm,f3,-hl,cl -1c,1i3,-hf,1i4 -hu,1qf,-gp,1r5 -h3,2fr,-if,2fq -if,2fq,-ih,2hq -ih,2hq,-fo,2hp -gp,1r5,-g4,1rp -g4,1rp,-f5,1s9 -h4,2f0,-h3,2fr -fo,2hp,-fr,2fs -g5,2fr,-h2,2fo -f5,1s9,-ei,1so -ei,1so,-e2,1tf -e2,1tf,-de,1tt -de,1tt,-cn,1ul -cn,1ul,-ca,1vk -aj,7u,-c9,7v -c9,7v,-c9,9v -c9,9v,-8v,9t -ca,1vk,-b7,20e -b7,20e,-am,215 -bo,2hp,-76,2j3 -ai,5j,-aj,7u -8u,7r,-an,7u -am,215,-a9,21t -a9,21t,-9g,228 -9g,228,-8t,22p -8v,9t,-8u,7r -8t,22p,-8b,23c -8b,23c,-87,23n -87,23n,-7c,24a -6e,2j4,-97,2j3 -7c,24a,-6n,24q -6n,24q,-6i,256 -6i,256,-63,25j -3q,2j0,-6e,2j4 -63,25j,-5i,261 -5i,261,-4t,269 -4t,269,-49,26p -1i,1h,-4a,25 -4a,25,45,2l -49,26p,-3v,275 -41,274,-38,27p -38,27p,-2p,284 -1a,2im,-3q,2j0 -1k,1i,-1l,28 -2p,284,-1f,28m -1i,1i,1i,1i o,1j4,-d,1ik -d,1ik,-1c,1i3 -1f,28m,-9,292 -9,292,12,29a q,2i8,-1a,2im 1g,1h,1h,2e 23,1jg,o,1j4 12,29a,2b,29e 3v,2h8,q,2i8 1i,1i,45,2k 3i,1jo,23,1jg 2b,29e,3i,29d 45,2l,90,48 56,1k0,3i,1jo 3i,29d,6i,29d 64,2gb,3v,2h8 6n,1k2,64,1k2 64,1k2,56,1k0 96,2ej,64,2gb 7q,1ju,6n,1k2 90,48,9q,48 9t,1jd,8t,1jm 8t,1jm,7q,1ju k3,26j,96,2ej 9q,48,a3,4c a3,4c,a3,4k a3,4k,ab,4k ab,4k,ar,4k ar,4k,as,4t as,4t,b9,51 b0,1iv,9t,1jd bb,4t,bb,4m bb,4m,bt,4v bt,4v,bq,54 bq,54,c1,5c c1,5c,cd,5c cd,5c,ck,5f cl,1i1,br,1ih br,1ih,b0,1iv ck,5f,cu,5f d1,5i,cv,5o cv,5o,d9,5v d9,5v,dj,60 dj,60,e1,69 e1,69,du,6e du,6e,ee,6i eb,1gt,dv,1h1 dv,1h1,di,1he dj,1hd,cl,1i1 ee,6i,ek,6h ek,6h,et,6h et,6h,f1,6o f1,6o,er,6r er,6r,f5,71 f5,71,ff,71 ff,71,fr,76 fo,1gu,fd,1gs fd,1gs,f0,1h3 f0,1h3,ei,1h6 ei,1h6,eb,1gt eb,1gt,g4,1gk fr,76,ft,7e ft,7e,gd,7f gh,7h,gp,7l gp,7l,gm,7v gm,7v,h2,7v h2,7v,hj,7u ha,1fs,gu,1g7 gu,1g7,gh,1g8 gh,1g8,g2,1gm g2,1gm,fo,1gu hj,7u,hp,86 hp,86,hv,8e hv,8e,k6,9j j2,1fe,if,1fe if,1fe,hs,1fm hs,1fm,hm,1g5 hm,1g5,ha,1fs k6,9j,lm,a6 kh,1ej,js,1eu js,1eu,jl,1eo jl,1eo,j3,1f2 j3,1f2,j2,1fe lm,a6,mr,ak m6,1ds,lm,1e0 lm,1e0,le,1e6 le,1e6,kp,1e5 kp,1e5,kh,1ej mr,ak,nn,ap np,1e4,nc,1e4 nc,1e4,n4,1du n4,1du,mn,1dn mn,1dn,m6,1ds nn,ap,ou,av ou,av,qj,b0 p6,1dg,om,1di om,1di,nu,1dp nu,1dp,np,1e4 q0,1db,pf,1da pf,1da,p6,1dg 15j,1db,q0,1db qj,b0,qm,ch qm,ch,119,cr 119,cr,14r,dv 14q,du,15g,e5 15g,e5,16k,ed 16k,ed,18b,em 15j,1fc,15j,1db 1di,1fa,15j,1fc 18b,em,19a,eq 19a,eq,1a5,eq 1a5,eq,1bc,eo 1bc,eo,1cb,ek 1cb,ek,1d6,e8 1d6,e8,1dp,e9 1e2,e7,1e7,dt 1e7,dt,1eg,dt 1eg,dt,1f3,dv 1dp,e9,1e2,e7 1f9,1g5,1di,1fa 1f3,dv,1f8,dq 1f8,dq,1fc,di 1fc,di,1fk,de 1fk,de,1ft,de 1ft,de,1ga,db 1ga,db,1gj,d3 1gp,1gq,1f9,1g5 1gj,d3,1gv,d3 1gv,d3,1ho,d0 1ho,d0,1i5,d5 1i5,dn,1hi,dm 1hi,dm,1gr,dk 1gr,dk,1gg,e1 1gg,e1,1hf,eu 1hf,eu,1ja,eu 1ie,1h7,1gp,1gq 1i3,d4,1ia,d7 1ia,d7,1ic,df 1ic,df,1im,df 1io,db,1ji,da 1ji,da,1jg,d4 1jg,d4,1jv,d4 1ib,de,1i5,dn 1ja,eu,1j8,ei 1j8,ei,1iq,ec 1if,ec,1ib,e9 1is,ed,1ig,ed 1ig,ed,1ir,e0 1jo,1he,1ie,1h7 1k2,d6,1kd,d4 1kd,d4,1ks,df 1ks,df,1l9,d8 1jh,e1,1jm,dp 1jm,dp,1k5,du 1k5,du,1k5,e5 1ji,e1,1j4,da 1k5,e5,1ki,e5 1ki,e5,1kp,dm 1l5,1hf,1jo,1he 1l9,d8,1l9,d3 1l9,d3,1lk,d3 1lk,d3,1m4,df 1m4,df,1me,da 1me,da,1mr,dl 1l2,dm,1le,du 1le,du,1la,e7 1la,e7,1lu,ef 1lu,ef,1m4,e3 1m4,e3,1lr,dn 1m3,e3,1n5,dm 1nn,1h8,1mk,1hd 1mk,1hd,1l5,1hf 1mr,dl,1n9,dk 1n9,dk,1ne,db 1ne,db,1nv,dd 1nv,dd,1o3,dj 1o3,dj,1oc,dm 1nc,da,1mu,df 1mu,df,1mq,dj 1ou,1h0,1nn,1h8 1of,dk,1oq,e1 1oq,e1,1ok,e4 1ok,e4,1p5,ed 1p5,ec,1pe,ee 1pe,ed,1sl,ft 1q1,1gm,1ou,1h0 1v2,1ei,1ql,1gf 1ql,1gf,1q1,1gm 1sk,fs,1u7,ge 1u7,ge,1v2,gl 1v2,gl,20b,gt 255,1cg,1vn,1eh 1vn,1eh,1v2,1ei 20b,gt,21m,h1 21m,h1,236,h1 236,h1,24j,h7 24j,h7,25v,hj 25v,hj,27d,i6 2ab,1am,269,1ce 269,1ce,255,1cg 27d,i6,28m,it 28m,it,2a0,jp 2a0,jp,2bi,l5 2le,19l,2ab,1am 2bi,l5,2d4,n8 2d4,n8,2dv,oe 2dv,oe,2er,p7 2er,p7,2fj,q1 2fj,q1,2fj,qf 2fj,qf,2g4,qm 2g4,qm,2gj,r3 2gj,r3,2h6,ra 2h6,ra,2hn,rm 2hn,rm,2hr,s5 2hr,s5,2i7,sk 2i7,sk,2jh,tl 2jh,tl,2kp,u8 2kp,u8,2md,ui 2ng,17s,2lg,17r 2lg,17r,2le,19l 2md,ui,2nl,ui 2of,17q,2ng,17s 2nl,ui,2pj,ui 2pf,17l,2of,17q 2pj,ui,2rb,ud 2rk,175,2qi,17e 2qi,17e,2pf,17l 2rb,ud,2sr,u2 2sn,16o,2rk,175 2sr,u2,2u0,tm 2ve,15e,2ti,16c 2ti,16c,2sn,16o 2u0,tm,2vf,t2 2vf,t2,314,s5 31k,145,30g,14q 30g,14q,2ve,15e 314,s5,329,s6 33d,12s,31k,145 352,11d,33d,12s 3g6,mu,352,11d #

My super double black diamond trail. When you are done take the ski lift back to the top.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Great levels you guys love them.


----------



## jbrown456 (Apr 15, 2007)

heres mine

-f8,mk,-3l,v0 -3l,v0,47,11v -1i,1i,1i,1i 1c,1h,5c,4t 47,11v,dg,13g 5c,4t,g4,df dg,13g,nv,148 g4,df,j7,f4 j7,f4,mp,g6 mp,g6,r0,g8 nv,148,13a,167 qv,g6,sa,fo 13a,167,1ds,185 1es,2a6,1d0,2be 1em,ic,1mb,jo 1ds,185,1nb,19g 1gl,28r,1g5,28r 1g5,28r,1fu,298 1fu,298,1fd,29q 1fd,29q,1es,2a6 1gu,29m,1gm,299 1gm,299,1gl,28r 1ib,29q,1hs,29t 1hs,29t,1hf,29t 1hf,29t,1gu,29m 1jo,28t,1j4,28t 1j4,28t,1io,29h 1io,29h,1ib,29q 1ke,29p,1k2,29c 1k2,29c,1jo,28t 1la,2a5,1km,2a2 1km,2a2,1ke,29p 1nf,k9,1ma,jm 1mq,29l,1mb,29u 1mb,29u,1lu,2a4 1lu,2a4,1la,2a5 1n2,k4,23d,ql 1nb,19g,22n,1ar 1ov,28d,1ng,28d 1ng,28d,1na,28u 1na,28u,1n2,29c 1n2,29c,1mq,29l 1pa,29j,1p1,290 1p1,290,1ov,28d 1qa,2ae,1pm,2a0 1pm,2a0,1pa,29j 1re,2an,1qo,2al 1qo,2al,1qa,2ae 1tk,2ai,1si,2an 1si,2an,1rv,2an 1rv,2an,1re,2an 1tk,2ag,207,29m 207,29m,267,27v 22o,1ar,261,1bd 23d,ql,2e7,10l 261,1bd,299,1bt 267,27v,2h9,237 299,1bt,32b,1ft 2e7,10l,2qs,18c 2hv,27i,2f8,27o 2f8,27o,2kc,275 2f3,28r,2lr,27j 2js,248,2fq,27n 2hd,1q2,2jj,1p3 2h9,237,2m5,216 2jr,248,2i5,27a 2kc,275,2hn,257 2hn,257,2hf,270 2hf,270,2md,26l 2jj,1p3,2pn,1m5 308,22o,2js,248 2lr,27j,2jr,248 2j0,29s,2nc,24h 2mm,295,2j0,29s 2nc,24h,2lf,245 2lf,245,2l4,269 2l4,269,2ph,25d 2nu,207,2n9,20j 2n9,20j,2m6,217 2md,26l,2mm,295 2p0,239,2mq,28n 2p6,1ur,2ol,1vi 2ol,1vi,2nu,207 2ph,25d,2p0,239 2pn,1m5,348,1j3 2pi,1tk,2p6,1ur 2qn,18a,32h,19v 2rl,1v2,2r8,1tl 2sn,20o,2rl,1v2 2ub,225,2sn,20o 301,22i,2ub,225 32c,227,301,22i 32b,1ft,32r,1ft 360,20b,32c,227 32f,19v,367,19s 32r,1ft,337,1fp 337,1fp,33u,1fh 33s,1j7,3br,1gr 367,19s,36t,19j 36t,19j,3a1,17o 360,20a,3bl,1t2 3a1,17o,3cg,14r 3bl,1t2,3jt,1o8 3cg,14r,3de,12n 3br,1gr,3fn,1f9 3fv,12l,3iq,17f 3fg,1fa,3k8,1dt 3io,17e,3mc,1bk 3k8,1dt,3nv,1et 3jt,1o8,3r6,1k7 3mc,1bk,3q0,1dq 3lc,1k2,3mv,1k2 3nv,1et,3pk,1fu 3mv,1k2,3no,1jq 3no,1jq,3oq,1jb 3pk,1fu,3ri,1ge 3r6,17u,3rl,192 3qe,17v,3s7,17i 3q0,1dq,3ud,1ed 3r6,1k7,405,1he 3s6,188,3si,18m 3si,18m,3sv,17u 3t0,1b6,3tu,1ch 3ri,1ge,3ub,1ga 3th,17l,3to,18g 3tf,17g,3tj,17r 3te,17c,3u2,174 3u2,174,3to,17o 3to,17o,3ut,18a 3tr,199,3u1,1aq 3tq,193,3v6,1am 3u0,1a3,3uk,19p 3tv,1at,3uk,1c4 3tu,1ch,3ul,1c8 3ub,1ga,3v2,1g1 3v7,16r,3v7,180 3v5,16o,401,17l 400,167,401,177 3v4,19o,3vj,1af 3vk,19f,3vd,1a1 3vg,1as,3un,1b3 3un,1b3,3v1,1bm 3v1,1bm,3vp,1bf 3vp,1bf,3vt,1c0 402,1ao,40f,1bp 403,1ao,40k,1al 3vt,1c0,3uq,1c1 407,19a,40n,1ad 408,19a,40o,192 40o,192,41e,19u 40r,1a5,41g,19r 41c,18u,41u,19g 409,1ba,40n,1b6 40h,1bj,414,1bb 405,1he,49t,1c7 421,18b,42h,18q 42o,17u,43g,18r 42r,17s,440,189 41u,19g,42g,192 42h,18q,42h,192 41n,1a5,420,1a8 421,19q,42c,19u 42v,1a4,43v,1ae 43e,170,44d,188 442,16h,44q,176 43v,16c,44o,15k 44o,15k,45b,15p 44h,18k,44g,18u 43f,1am,43g,19e 442,18u,442,196 45b,15p,455,16t 49t,1c7,4le,15r 4h7,1ls,4e2,1nk #2j9,21m


----------



## lachlan60 (Jul 28, 2007)

HERES MINE...LOL



-4v,2d,-52,3a -52,3a,-3q,3b -3p,29,-2p,3d -1a,-2u,-2k,-2e -2k,-2e,-1b,-1b -1b,-1b,-34,-s -2p,3d,-26,2n -26,2n,-1e,3m -u,-1m,-u,-16 -15,-1k,3,-1k -5,-17,r,-1n -1i,1i,1i,1i -1e,3m,-b,26 r,-1n,19,-13 d,-1e,13,-1e 8,31,8,3r o,38,r,42 d,3j,r,3j 1n,-18,24,-1q 24,-1q,2u,-1o 2u,-1o,1v,-1e 1v,-1e,33,-14 1q,1h,25,1h 2c,1g,2o,1g 33,1g,3d,1g 1o,1k,66,3m 1o,1k,6p,1m 3q,-1p,40,-15 36,-1r,4k,-1r 3m,1g,3v,1g 47,1g,4h,1g 4o,1f,53,1f 59,1h,5l,1g 5r,1h,66,1h 63,1f,63,1k 5p,1f,5p,1m 5q,2f,5q,2n 64,3l,7i,4b 6d,1g,6o,1g 6o,1g,6o,1m 6e,1f,6e,1k 6o,1k,6o,3u 7h,4a,ba,4j ba,4j,bk,4k bk,4k,c1,4m c1,4m,cg,50 c2,4n,c1,40 c1,40,e9,63 c4,44,c6,4m c6,4m,c5,4c c4,48,dm,5n cg,50,de,5k de,5k,fj,70 fg,6t,i0,8c i0,8c,jq,93 jq,93,mc,9m mc,9m,p2,9r p2,9q,rv,9e p8,9s,ru,9h pe,9t,158,a8 rv,9e,uh,83 ru,9h,ui,87 t9,8t,t7,9r t2,9r,t4,8v t7,9r,t2,9r uh,83,109,5m ui,87,10b,5p v4,7e,v4,a2 ut,a1,us,7t us,7t,um,81 v4,a2,ut,a1 109,5m,144,5q 10o,5f,10l,5m 10o,5e,12f,5n 10b,5p,144,5t 11h,5t,11i,a5 117,a5,117,5p 11i,a5,117,a5 13s,a7,13u,5t 142,a8,13s,a7 144,5t,142,a8 157,a8,156,9c 156,9c,156,8s 156,8s,159,8i 159,8i,15j,8g 158,a8,18v,cs 15j,8g,161,8h 161,8h,16j,90 16j,90,1bf,ee 18u,cr,1bd,ed 1bd,ed,1df,ft 1d1,fo,1et,gm 1df,ft,1e3,ga 1e3,ga,1f2,gm 1f2,gm,1g1,gs 1g1,gs,1hl,gs 1et,gm,1gk,gt 1hl,gs,1iq,ge 1gk,gt,1ib,gn 1iq,ge,1jv,fe 1ib,gn,1je,fu 1je,fu,1ke,eq 1jv,fe,1kr,du 1kr,du,1l9,ck 1ke,eq,1l8,cr 1la,cc,1mm,ci 1ld,cc,1l7,co 1mk,ci,1mr,h8 1mr,h8,1pg,hf 1oe,e3,1os,do 1os,do,1pk,f6 1os,hb,1od,et 1od,et,1oe,e3 1pk,f6,1qn,h5 1pp,he,1pl,hk 1qm,h3,1s2,j2 1rm,ii,1tf,ku 1sr,ka,1v7,mf 1ss,kg,205,n8 1to,ld,1vv,mu 1vr,mr,222,nu 1un,or,254,p9 20q,nb,22s,o8 222,nu,25c,ot 22s,o8,26o,p5 25c,ot,299,ph 26o,p5,2a9,pj 299,ph,2b3,pj 2b0,pi,2d5,pk 2d5,pk,2f7,p0 2fi,ot,2hj,nh 2g6,og,2f1,p3 2hk,ng,2k4,ni 2ko,m0,2jr,me 2jp,ma,2ku,lp 2k4,ni,2ln,qi 2ku,lp,2mv,lc 2mt,lk,2ko,m1 2kn,ol,2ko,m0 2ko,m1,2nc,lo 2ln,qi,2ou,qh 2mv,lc,2pa,ld 2sh,lp,2mt,lk 2nc,lo,2nd,qi 2nd,qi,2nk,qf 2os,qe,2qe,qf 2pa,ld,2ss,lh 2qb,lo,2q2,qe 2pt,qf,2u1,qa 2ss,lh,304,ll 2t9,ls,2t1,qe 2sj,lo,339,m5 2u1,qa,2vm,rs 319,lq,2v8,re 304,ll,2vs,ll 302,ll,359,m0 2vm,rs,301,u9 34i,lv,300,ue 303,u7,30f,168 30f,168,32d,18u 32d,18u,3en,1ic 33f,m6,346,m8 337,md,33b,m5 359,1b3,33p,17l 359,m0,375,mf 344,m9,35a,ma 35a,ma,370,mp 370,mp,373,me 389,1da,38g,1bc 38g,1bc,38t,18q 38t,18q,39g,17t 39f,17t,39r,17n 39r,17n,3a8,17q 3a8,17q,3bf,1a3 3a7,18c,3f1,1fd 3bf,1a3,3e9,1ea 3ak,18l,3ca,1bd 3c8,1c3,3fh,1fj 3cr,1cg,3fa,1fd 3e9,1ea,3ig,1ht 3i0,1hi,3k5,1ir 3ih,1hv,3hi,1h3 3hq,1hf,3lf,1jg 3k5,1ir,3ig,1i2 3j7,1ib,3ld,1ja 3k3,1ir,3no,1k1 3md,1jk,3pj,1kd 3no,1k1,3qr,1k3 3ms,1jr,3pc,1k3 3pb,1k6,3s5,1jo 3po,1k9,3sf,1jg 3or,1k2,3r3,1jv 3qr,1k3,3ti,1j3 41o,1jk,3q1,1km 3q1,1km,3q8,1kk 3uj,1i6,3sm,1jm 3rv,1jp,3u0,1in 3rk,1jp,3t9,1j3 3si,1ji,3ua,1ic 3ti,1j3,40e,1gb 413,1f4,3vr,1h5 3vr,1h5,409,1gn 3vl,1h4,40m,1ft 3v6,1hl,40v,1ff 3vn,1h5,415,1es 41j,1df,42i,1ak 40e,1gb,41j,1df 42i,1ak,43g,17d 4e3,1d6,41o,1jk 43n,17q,43n,16m 43n,16m,443,16m 443,16m,44m,16m 44m,16m,458,16m 44b,16l,44c,17r 43o,16p,47e,16q 43g,17d,43m,182 43m,17v,43m,17p 43q,17v,47t,17v 458,16m,46g,16m 468,16n,46b,17s 44u,1av,456,1d5 465,1bf,46m,1bn 456,1d5,468,1d2 468,1d2,453,1c5 46m,1bn,46b,1cv 46g,16m,47i,16n 47h,16n,47h,17o 471,16n,479,16n 479,16n,47c,16i 47c,16i,46g,16l 47h,17o,47i,17t 47i,17t,480,17u 46u,193,46t,1aa 46t,196,48d,193 46r,19o,47g,19o 47g,19o,47p,1a3 47p,1a3,47g,19o 46q,1b8,46j,1c1 47j,1bs,47c,1cr 47c,1cr,485,1cr 480,17u,48o,176 48s,179,4af,185 48m,176,492,17c 487,19l,487,1a3 487,1a3,487,19u 48o,1a2,48r,19k 48r,19k,494,1a4 494,1a4,494,19k 48h,1bu,48u,1co 48u,1co,495,1ca 495,1ca,499,1cm 499,1cm,49p,1bf 4ag,185,4bh,18h 4a5,182,4c3,18l 4at,18c,4cq,18j 49m,19l,49n,1a6 4aj,19q,4a6,19p 4a6,19p,4ah,1a2 4ah,1a2,4a7,1ab 4at,19k,4at,1af 4at,1a1,4be,1a0 4a6,1bg,49s,1ci 4as,1bf,4an,1cd 4a1,1c0,4b2,1bu 4bh,18h,4c8,18i 4c8,18i,4di,188 4c5,18j,4dr,183 4be,19i,4bb,1ab 4c4,195,4c4,19n 4c3,1a7,4bs,1a5 4bs,1a5,4bs,1aa 4ca,1aa,4c9,1a3 4c8,1a2,4bt,1a3 4bs,1aa,4ca,1aa 4ct,18i,4e0,17p 4d1,18d,4db,189 4cr,18g,4e0,17r 4e0,17q,4em,16d 4eh,172,4db,18e 4gj,195,4e3,1d6 4em,16d,4eq,14c 4eq,14c,4ej,16o 4eu,15d,4e7,17j 4e8,17b,4er,158 4ep,14a,4gi,149 4e1,17q,4eo,15t 4db,18e,4ef,174 4gi,149,4gj,195 #115,59 1mg,49 1mn,5i 2q7,l2 2s5,l1 381,mn 38t,nv 39e,p2 39v,ql 3a8,sn 3aj,ub 433,178 44o,162 454,162 45j,162 491,16v 4da,vq 4e6,111 4ef,12o


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

IachIan that level is pretty sweet!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

bgmtbiker said:


> go fast at the beggining so you end up levitating over your bike.\
> -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,6h,1h 62,1l,4q,1n 6h,1h,at,1h at,1h,dj,1f d7,1k,e4,18 e4,18,ec,10 ec,10,ei,j ei,j,el,d ef,v,eo,3 gr,1b,rl,1f ri,1e,t1,1b sm,-2k,tb,-2t s6,1e,uq,16 sv,1f,101,11 sr,1d,10i,t sd,1m,sr,1o u0,19,115,l ui,18,11p,a vm,10,132,-7 118,g,13q,-m 14c,-8,18k,4t 18k,4t,1aa,6q 19n,67,1b8,7o 1af,73,1c1,8c 1b5,7p,1dp,9i 1cu,94,1ei,9v 1e5,9r,1f9,a7 1f1,af,1ee,aq 1eo,a3,1ga,af 1ev,a7,1f1,af 1fm,ac,1hb,aj 1gm,ah,1ht,ai 1hf,aj,1ir,ag 1ib,aj,1js,aa 1jh,ad,1l6,9s 1kq,a1,1m2,9d 1le,9r,1n2,8n 1q0,a6,1sk,dl 1s1,d3,1ud,fa 1t5,e8,1vc,g4 1up,fp,21b,ha 20g,gt,22d,hp 21p,hk,20v,i7 21f,he,22v,hv 21k,hk,21p,hk 22g,hq,23g,i3 233,i1,24c,i6 23q,i6,25h,i6 24q,ia,26f,i0 25q,i7,27b,hn 26o,i2,288,h6 27o,hj,28o,gp 28f,h4,293,gc 2ab,g9,2f9,g9 2f8,g9,2jk,jr 2fo,fu,2jq,j5 2ji,jp,2l8,l1 2jq,j5,2ln,ki 2l6,l0,2mt,m0 2lm,ki,2mh,l1 2mf,lr,2o7,mf 2mh,l1,2nm,lj 2ov,n4,2mn,mh 2nm,lj,2ol,lt 2nk,mc,2pq,mm 2ol,lt,2q0,m3 2p7,ml,2rd,mp 2pv,m3,2qu,m6 2qr,mr,2sd,mm 2rl,ms,2t8,mg 2qq,m5,2ri,m7 2ri,m7,2se,m5 2sp,m1,2th,lo 2th,lo,2u5,lb 2sl,mn,2u3,m5 2te,mg,2ug,lr 2se,m5,2sq,m2 2uv,mv,34k,n0 33b,v4,34o,155 33b,v6,343,vb 33s,vb,35s,15u 33s,vb,35d,15t 34k,n0,3ac,n1 345,vb,35j,160 341,105,364,15t 349,11d,36d,15s 34c,11v,36o,15q 34j,12n,372,15r 34n,133,37g,15t 34r,13i,37u,15v 34u,13q,389,160 35a,15i,3ap,165 35a,15q,3bi,165 35d,15v,3bt,165 34n,153,35c,15t 37b,fv,35u,go 35u,go,36s,h5 36s,h5,365,i5 358,156,3a3,165 38b,g1,37r,ht 37r,ht,39h,hv 38n,uu,38b,v3 350,142,38k,163 351,14a,38s,163 352,14g,390,162 353,14m,39d,164 357,14u,39m,164 3b2,uc,39m,ul 39m,ul,38n,uu 358,15c,3ab,164 3bl,g0,3b1,gb 3b1,gb,3aq,gu 3aq,gu,3aq,hp 3c6,g3,3bp,fv 3bp,fv,3bi,fv 3aq,hp,3av,hr 3av,hr,3b9,hv 3b9,hv,3bu,hu 3a8,n1,3au,n3 3au,n3,3bh,na 3bh,na,3bt,nh 3c7,u3,3av,ud 3bq,16c,3gd,16a 3c6,he,3c6,gs 3c6,gs,3c6,g3 3d0,fv,3db,hp 3bu,hu,3c6,he 3db,hp,3dr,ge 3bt,nh,3c6,np 3c6,np,3cd,o4 3cd,o4,3cm,p1 3d2,o5,3d8,p1 3cm,p1,3cp,ph 3cp,ph,3cp,q3 3cp,q3,3cq,qq 3d8,p1,3dc,pj 3dc,pj,3db,q7 3db,q7,3db,qh 3cq,qq,3cq,rg 3db,qh,3db,r1 3db,r1,3db,rd 3db,rd,3db,s9 3da,s7,3d3,su 3d3,su,3cn,to 3cn,to,3c7,u3 3dr,ge,3ec,hq 3ec,hq,3ei,fo 3gd,16a,3j5,16a 3j5,16a,3ne,16a 3ik,16c,3ik,16t 3ii,169,3nf,163 3io,169,3ng,15t 3j4,169,3nh,15o 3jp,169,3nl,15i 3k6,169,3nm,15a 3k9,16a,3np,154 3ke,169,3o1,14n 3km,169,3nv,14h 3kr,169,3o2,14b 3l1,169,3o6,142 3l6,168,3oc,13o 3lb,168,3oj,13e 3lg,167,3og,13c 3ne,16a,3om,123 3lp,169,3oq,12q 3m2,16a,3p3,126 3ma,16a,3p0,120 3mf,169,3p0,11s 3mj,16b,3p0,11n 3ms,169,3ou,11i 3n2,16a,3ou,11e 3ou,11e,3pl,162 3pl,162,3n4,16b 3po,11b,3v0,11a 3v0,11a,3v2,uh #3uh,102 3uc,10j 3u4,10n 3to,10e 3u3,105 3uh,10a 3u1,10l 3u0,10j 3uk,vv


NICE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

alot of good levels, but i love that glitch!


----------



## jbrown456 (Apr 15, 2007)

haha, another one.. 

-4ap,14p,-4gi,ug -42i,1d7,-4ap,14p -3ql,1ku,-42i,1d7 -3jm,1rj,-3ql,1ku -3cr,21v,-3jm,1rj -3ct,21t,-33i,2as -32m,26v,-32m,24b -2v0,25f,-32t,23k -32t,23k,-32l,24r -32m,26u,-2mk,2fb -33l,2aq,-2v7,2ff -31q,247,-322,27b -30d,24r,-30k,28b -2s3,26u,-2v2,25e -2ui,25n,-2un,29n -2v7,2ff,-2p4,2m1 -2st,26i,-2t4,2an -2nu,285,-2s3,26u -2qu,278,-2r5,2c3 -2p4,2m1,-2jm,2sc -2m2,28j,-2nu,285 -2oo,27v,-2ou,2dp -2kk,28q,-2m2,28j -2mh,28f,-2mu,2f1 -2mk,2fb,-2cr,2la -2ir,28v,-2kk,28q -2kc,28p,-2kh,2gi -2gr,294,-2ir,28v -2jm,2sc,-2hl,2u7 -2i7,290,-2i6,2i0 -2hl,2u7,-2fl,2vb -2fd,296,-2gr,294 -2d5,28u,-2ea,297 -2ea,297,-2fc,295 -2fe,298,-2fh,2jj -2fl,2vb,-2bf,319 -2c3,284,-2d5,28u -2d5,28v,-2dh,2j9 -2dh,2j0,-2di,2kq -2cr,2la,-22s,2rn -28m,25o,-2b2,25n -2b2,25n,-2bc,26p -2b3,25s,-2bd,2gr -2bc,26p,-2c3,284 -2bd,2gr,-2bh,2jr -2bf,319,-28n,324 -293,25p,-29g,2gt -29e,2gl,-29l,2le -28g,26e,-28m,25o -281,281,-28g,26e -26n,298,-281,281 -28n,324,-218,33j -24p,29v,-26n,298 -27m,28d,-27s,2ju -21t,2ad,-24p,29v -25f,29q,-25m,2kk -1rg,2a7,-21t,2ad -22r,2ab,-234,2kl -22u,2rm,-1su,2l8 -1vu,2af,-204,2lc -218,33j,-1tq,33u -1ss,2ac,-1sv,2lb -1tq,33u,-1os,341 -1ho,2a2,-1rg,2a7 -1pn,2a9,-1pl,2kf -1pl,2k9,-1pl,2lb -1m7,2a7,-1m6,2ki -1j5,2a4,-1j5,2l6 -19j,2a1,-1ho,2a2 -1g5,2a2,-1ga,2l3 -1d8,2a2,-1de,2lc -1af,2a1,-1al,2l5 -15s,2a0,-19j,2a1 -17h,2a1,-17r,2l3 -11n,29t,-15s,2a0 -14p,2a1,-151,2kv -10f,29h,-11n,29t -125,29u,-12c,2js -uj,27q,-vd,28m -vd,28m,-10f,29h -vj,28q,-vr,2ja -vm,2nr,-vi,2o2 -tj,268,-uj,27q -t1,23v,-t4,251 -t4,251,-tj,268 -t4,256,-oa,258 -t7,256,-t7,29h -r8,258,-t8,26u -t7,29h,-te,2jj -q1,259,-o7,26o -mn,27g,-o6,23t -o6,244,-ob,2f3 -ob,2f3,-og,2jg -km,2ae,-mn,27g -n4,26p,-na,2id -jj,2bc,-km,2ae -kr,2ab,-l6,2ma -h2,2c7,-jj,2bc -id,2br,-ik,2mv -al,2dg,-h2,2c7 -ff,2ci,-fl,2o2 -co,2d4,-d4,2o8 -4e,2dt,-al,2dg -a7,2dj,-al,2p5 -7p,2dm,-8q,2p3 -5h,2ds,-68,2p3 1s,2dq,-4e,2dt -3c,2dq,-3s,2pa -1j,1j,-1l,8k -1k,2i,1g,2l -1l,4k,1e,4k -1k,5p,1h,5o -1l,6s,1i,6r -1l,8k,-1n,hb -1l,7v,1f,7t 1h,8v,-1k,90 1i,a1,-1l,a2 1i,b5,-1k,b4 1i,c5,-1m,c6 1i,df,-1p,df 1h,em,-1n,ek 1h,fp,-1n,fr -1n,h1,1j,gu -1n,ha,-1m,m4 -1n,ib,1h,i8 -1m,jh,1j,jh -1l,kq,1g,ks -1m,m4,-1k,109 1g,m3,-1n,m1 1i,n8,-1m,n7 1i,ob,-1k,ob 1h,po,-1k,pp 1g,r0,-1l,qv 1g,s7,-1k,s6 1g,ta,-1m,t8 1i,ub,-1m,ud -1k,109,-1j,16s 1f,vl,-1m,vl 1h,10t,-1l,10t -1k,130,1b,133 -1k,16q,-1i,1b3 -1j,183,1f,183 -1j,19e,1e,19e -1i,1b3,-1k,1dr -1j,1al,1h,1ai -1m,1bv,1f,1bu -1l,1d4,1c,1d3 -1k,1dr,-1m,1gv -1m,1e7,1f,1e9 -1n,1fa,1c,1fa -1l,1ga,1b,1gb -1m,1gv,qb,1h1 -1i,1i,1i,1i -1i,3i,1d,3k 1f,122,-1h,123 -1g,146,19,14a -1i,15j,1e,15e -1i,16n,1c,16l -f,2ds,-14,2p7 1h,fq,4n,mj 1e,i9,4l,o9 1d,kl,4n,qj 1f,193,1k,bo 1g,n6,4l,t3 1g,rr,4k,125 1g,v2,4l,14r 1f,12f,4o,17j 1b,1gu,1f,193 1i,1i,1i,9d 1i,9d,1p,bb 1k,bo,1j,a3 1p,bb,2e,dt 2e,dt,34,fr 1i,de,4q,kr 1i,pl,4l,vh 8m,2d2,1s,2dq 23,2dr,1l,2os 34,fr,4b,hr 4b,hr,62,k9 4h,o4,8j,rd 4k,sv,8l,v0 99,10s,4g,v6 4i,124,8g,13l 8b,154,3r,13h 4l,15j,cn,18p 4k,1gv,4p,19j 4q,2dg,4a,2o9 4p,19j,4s,in 62,k9,a5,ou 4s,km,8l,oe 4m,me,8i,pr 4m,qi,co,10a 7j,2d7,7a,2og 8k,181,8l,n9 8k,of,cq,sj 8i,pr,cn,tg 8j,rd,cm,uq 8l,v0,gi,146 b3,123,99,10s 8g,13l,gj,16i g5,188,8b,154 8e,1gv,8k,181 i7,2b6,8m,2d2 a5,ou,f8,u0 ae,2cn,a3,2ng n2,18j,b3,123 cq,10s,cp,ri cn,tg,gl,10m cq,sj,gk,vj cm,uq,gh,11q co,10a,jt,152 cn,1a1,cq,10s cl,1gv,cn,1a1 cn,18p,n9,1co dn,2c6,db,2l8 da,2ku,da,2ng f8,u0,kb,119 gh,19n,gn,uv gl,10m,k2,12q gk,vj,k5,120 gh,11q,k1,13q gi,146,gj,14b gj,14b,n8,17k gj,16i,n9,1a5 p5,1c2,g5,188 gc,1h1,gh,19n gv,2bf,g3,2lm oo,28p,i7,2b6 k0,187,k5,116 k5,120,nh,13m k2,12q,nf,148 k1,13q,nd,157 jt,152,qs,17s jr,1gv,k0,187 ju,2ag,ja,2lg kb,119,ru,15b nd,157,qv,16v nd,19j,nh,130 n8,17k,qq,18u 12p,1dj,n2,18j n9,1gv,nd,19j n9,1a5,11k,1ea n9,1co,11j,1gg ms,29e,m5,2je nh,13m,qr,15d nf,148,qu,15u sn,26g,oo,28p pb,28a,of,2iv 11o,1fj,p5,1c2 qb,1h1,17p,1h1 ru,15b,144,18n r0,168,r0,14p qr,15d,u4,171 qq,1gr,r0,168 qu,15u,u8,17n qv,16v,u6,18k qs,17s,156,1c5 qq,18u,156,1dd s7,26h,r6,2hu 10h,23o,sn,26g tn,2f3,ti,2hm u9,16a,u5,1h0 u4,171,18f,1an u8,17n,11h,18t u6,18k,11e,19n uf,250,tn,2f3 11i,22r,10h,23o 115,236,10g,2fa 10g,2et,10d,2i1 11i,17l,11j,1gs 11h,18t,157,1a3 11e,19n,153,1av 11k,1ea,151,1fj 17q,1h1,11o,1fj 11j,1gg,13t,1gv 130,219,11i,22r 152,1en,12p,1dj 146,1vo,130,219 143,1vo,13j,29k 13d,29a,134,2g2 144,18n,1cn,1bf 159,192,152,1gv 157,1a3,18g,1ba 153,1av,18d,1c8 156,1c5,18e,1d3 156,1dd,18f,1e9 1d6,1fv,152,1en 151,1fj,18a,1g9 1gh,1um,14o,1u7 14o,1u7,146,1vo 16o,1ue,164,28t 163,28o,15p,2gt 18h,1a5,18d,1gv 18g,1ba,1bb,1c5 18f,1an,1e5,1cd 18d,1c8,1bg,1d1 18e,1d3,1h9,1eo 18f,1e9,1eb,1f7 18a,1g9,1bc,1ge 17p,1h1,2dp,1gr 19j,1ug,19g,28l 19f,28f,195,2g3 1bf,1b3,1bh,1gv 1bb,1c5,1e6,1co 1bg,1d1,1e4,1df 1bc,1ge,1fu,1gv 1cn,1bf,1mv,1dg 1m0,1h1,1d6,1fv 1cp,1ui,1cj,28u 1e8,1bp,1e9,1gu 1e6,1co,1h6,1d6 1e5,1cd,1k8,1de 1e4,1df,1h9,1e5 1eb,1f7,1k2,1g0 1fs,1um,1ff,28k 1h8,1cc,1h8,1gv 1h6,1d6,1ju,1dq 1h9,1e5,1k2,1eq 1h9,1eo,1ms,1ft 1ih,221,1gh,1um 1ic,2bn,1ht,2g8 1jt,243,1ih,221 1im,22g,1ic,2bn 1k4,1cu,1k3,1gt 1ju,1dq,1mo,1eg 1k2,1eq,1mr,1f6 1k8,1de,1pr,1e6 1k2,1g0,1ps,1gt 1mb,26r,1jt,243 1lt,26f,1kh,2i9 1pl,29a,1mb,26r 1mv,1dg,1su,1e2 1mt,1dh,1mu,1gs 1mo,1eg,1pq,1en 1mr,1f6,1pm,1fi 1ms,1ft,1pp,1g4 1oe,28g,1nq,2iu 1pq,1dn,1pq,1gt 1pq,1en,1sh,1eu 1pm,1fi,1sj,1fo 1pp,1g4,1sl,1g8 1to,2b4,1pl,29a 1pr,1e6,1ve,1ek 1r6,2a2,1qs,2j6 1su,1e2,244,1e1 1sk,1e1,1sk,1gt 1sh,1eu,1v3,1er 1sj,1fo,1v6,1fn 1sl,1g8,21u,1gb 234,2cn,1to,2b4 1v3,1e2,1v5,1gs 1v3,1er,220,1f0 1ve,1ek,231,1ef 1v6,1fn,21r,1fp 1us,2bc,1uk,2li 21v,1e2,21v,1gq 231,1ef,28e,1ds 220,1f0,24s,1en 21r,1fp,24q,1fe 21u,1gb,25u,1fq 28k,2ds,234,2cn 22s,2cq,22l,2lt 244,1e1,2b7,1d7 24v,1du,24r,1gs 24s,1en,27i,1ec 24q,1fe,27g,1f2 25u,1fq,2ak,1fe 24t,1gl,2c9,1g5 27g,1di,27d,1gs 27i,1ec,29u,1e8 27g,1f2,29m,1et 271,2dc,273,2m0 28e,1ds,2f2,1ck 2bt,2e7,28k,2ds 29s,1dc,29m,1gr 29u,1e8,2ca,1dp 29m,1et,2c5,1ek 2ak,1fe,2c6,1fa 2b7,1d7,2hm,1ba 2cc,1cr,2c8,1gq 2ca,1dp,2f2,1d6 2c5,1ek,2ep,1dv 2c6,1fa,2l3,1cu 2c9,1g5,2mg,1dg 2h3,1g1,2cd,1gs 2hi,2dr,2bt,2e7 2b2,2ea,2b2,2o3 2dp,1gr,2q7,1gu 2kh,2lo,2cp,2t6 2er,1c6,2ep,1gp 2f2,1d6,2i7,1c4 2f2,1ck,2ko,1ae 2ep,1dv,2hf,1d5 2m1,1f3,2h3,1g1 2fm,2e1,2fq,2nq 2hm,1ba,2m6,196 2hj,1bb,2he,1gq 2i7,1c4,2nv,19p 2hf,1d5,2mh,1b6 2kb,2d8,2hi,2dr 2k0,1a6,2jt,1gt 2qs,2bm,2kb,2d8 2k7,2d8,2ju,2l1 2jt,2kp,2jq,2ma 2j6,2nc,2uq,2u6 2ko,1ae,2pb,17g 2l3,1cu,2p4,1am 2kj,1gs,2p0,1f5 2qs,2fa,2kh,2lo 2lc,2lc,318,2qg 2r9,2m0,2l5,2sf 2m6,196,2od,179 2mk,18p,2mg,1gu 2mh,1b6,2ou,1a1 2mg,1dg,2pl,1bh 2qq,1cd,2m1,1f3 2od,179,2r5,139 2p3,16a,2os,1gv 2nv,19p,2qn,179 2ou,1a1,2rq,175 2p0,1f5,2rl,1de 2nr,2cb,2nn,2if 2ns,2ik,35g,2nc 2uq,2p2,2ou,2v7 2pb,17g,2so,122 2p4,1am,2rs,17n 2pl,1bh,2v9,151 2q7,1gu,3qm,1gt 2q8,2g4,32e,2if 2r4,13a,2t9,v2 2rv,11g,2rp,19b 2qn,179,2s8,14s 2rq,175,2v3,11v 2rs,17n,2v0,13i 2rp,19b,2rp,1gr 2tk,19c,2qq,1cd 2rl,1de,304,193 30h,29i,2qs,2bm 2ro,2ba,2ri,2ee 30q,29d,2qs,2fa 340,2c4,2r6,2m3 2t9,v2,2u9,sd 2v5,se,2t2,vf 2so,122,2vu,sh 2t2,vf,2ul,114 2s8,14s,2un,10o 329,12p,2tk,19c 2tb,2d3,37a,2fe 2u9,sd,32f,sd 2vl,sc,2uv,143 2un,10o,2vm,ut 2v3,11v,32c,sf 2ul,114,30j,132 2v0,13i,33j,sd 2uv,143,2to,1gt 2v9,151,31k,11n 2up,2a8,39t,2c7 355,2i2,2uq,2p2 2vm,ut,311,se 30j,132,34q,172 304,193,32r,15f 33l,16j,30d,1bg 36s,267,30h,29i 328,sc,373,se 31k,11n,34u,sd 36b,sf,329,12p 32f,16f,31s,1gt 356,16s,31k,1c3 32v,sc,32f,16f 32r,15f,37j,tt 38i,vn,32g,188 37m,16u,33n,1bc 331,288,3d7,29f 32e,2if,35v,2jh 34q,172,36k,18l 39i,116,34b,182 35d,1a6,361,v9 355,1gs,35d,1a6 38u,17e,355,1c1 3cf,22h,340,2c4 3bq,29v,355,2i2 373,se,377,t0 361,v9,368,se 3ap,23o,36s,267 36b,26h,3fd,276 377,t0,37p,uc 37p,uc,38s,109 38g,199,38s,10c 3aq,12h,37c,17d 38m,17r,3bs,13m 386,1gs,38g,199 38s,109,3b8,130 3aj,129,3a5,1ah 3a5,1ah,3a3,1gu 39h,24j,3lf,255 3ff,285,3a6,294 3a6,294,3bm,29c 3b8,130,3df,15j 3fd,20n,3ap,23o 3c9,147,3c2,1de 3c2,1de,3c0,1gr 3d3,22a,3qa,22k 3j9,20f,3bq,29v 3d7,29f,3op,2a2 3df,15j,3hg,19o 3ej,16q,3eh,1gt 3ji,1ti,3fd,20n 3g4,207,3qb,209 3fb,277,3rc,27s 3hg,19o,3ls,1ck 3h4,19d,3h4,1gs 3jh,1b2,3jj,1gr 3nc,1ps,3ji,1ti 3q2,1n0,3j9,20f 3jt,1tc,40a,1u1 3ok,20q,3ki,26g 3ls,1ck,3on,1dl 3m3,1cn,3m3,1gr 3lt,1rj,3vr,1rp 3lf,255,3vo,25d 4dq,121,3nc,1ps 3o3,1p6,40f,1pi 3on,1dl,3rt,1e9 3os,1dm,3os,1gu 3vk,1kq,3ok,20q 3op,2a2,42r,2a6 3r5,1e5,3r4,1gi 3qm,1gt,40h,1ck 3q4,1mv,46k,1n8 3q7,208,42h,20a 3q7,22i,42s,22k 3rc,27s,42o,284 3rt,1e9,3t3,1e8 46b,1a1,3ss,1k0 3ss,1k0,42s,1dm 3s5,1kp,46n,1kt 42m,1o6,3sn,23j 3t2,1e8,3uh,1du 3uh,1du,3vi,1d8 3t1,1e9,3t1,1f4 40g,1il,3u7,1ik 3vi,1d8,40f,1cf 43o,1cm,3vk,1kq 3vm,1ro,42h,1rn 40e,1cg,40g,1cl 4de,1gk,40h,1g4 4cv,1iv,40g,1il 40d,1ph,42r,1pl 405,1u2,42h,1u2 42s,1dm,4bl,14d 4du,1dr,42v,1dj 456,1in,42m,1o6 454,1bb,4ee,1bh 489,1ba,458,1ip 47c,190,4er,196 492,174,4f8,174 4ag,15g,48a,1bc 4bj,1bb,49d,1it 4ag,15j,4fg,15l 4b5,1kv,4am,1nk 4bl,14d,4dq,121 4fr,13q,4c7,13o 4dm,124,4bi,1bf 4c8,1kl,4c8,1mv 4c8,1mv,4g7,120 4do,122,4g7,120 #


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bear Claw Invitational...
-2e7,151,-2e6,1gi -2e6,1gi,-2be,1oq -2be,1oq,-29v,1t4 -29v,1t4,-28t,1vc -28t,1vc,-27f,20u -262,1ep,-26r,1cu -27f,20u,-254,223 -24e,1g9,-262,1ep -254,223,-21p,22m -223,1hf,-24e,1g9 -1vd,1hs,-223,1hf -21p,22m,-1u7,235 -1tm,1hv,-1vd,1hs -1r3,1hq,-1tm,1hv -1u7,235,-1rf,236 -1rf,236,-1q4,237 -1r5,1ht,-1bn,1bj -1q4,237,-1oc,234 -1oc,234,-1mb,22r -1mb,22r,-1kf,22c -1kf,22c,-1ir,21l -1ir,21l,-1hb,20i -1hb,20i,-1gl,1vp -1gl,1vp,-1fq,1uf -1fq,1uf,-1f8,1ta -1f8,1tb,-1ep,1t4 -1ep,1t4,-1ec,1t2 -1ec,1t2,-1dv,1td -1dv,1td,-1d1,1uq -1d1,1uq,-1ck,1vo -1cm,1vm,-1cc,1vr -1cc,1vr,-1c6,20b -1c6,20b,-1bs,21g -1bs,21g,-1bg,22f -1a5,1bt,-1bi,1bj -1bn,1bj,-1bf,1bk -19n,21t,-1an,22n -1an,22n,-1bh,22e -188,1bt,-1a5,1bt -18d,203,-19n,21t -16j,1cj,-188,1bt -172,1us,-17s,1v2 -17s,1v2,-18d,203 -137,1ce,-16j,1cj -16a,1uv,-104,26l -16b,1v0,-172,1us -10l,1cr,-137,1ce -uk,1d0,-10l,1cq -105,26l,-sc,2b8 -tm,1dv,-uk,1d0 -pt,1ei,-sc,1ed -sc,1ed,-tm,1dv -sc,2b8,-qi,2cp -in,1dg,-qo,191 -qo,191,-r6,192 -r6,192,-re,198 -re,198,-rc,19f -rc,19f,-r0,19f -r0,19f,-qn,19e -qn,19e,-qn,196 -rb,19f,-is,1dv -mr,1eg,-pt,1ei -qi,2cp,-o1,2e9 -o1,2e9,-ks,2fn -km,1e4,-mr,1eg -jq,1dp,-km,1e4 -ks,2fn,-hu,2gb -im,1dj,-j9,1dn -ip,1dj,-ih,1di -ih,1di,-jq,1dp -h3,1e0,-in,1dg -hu,2gb,-ee,2gh -f7,1e5,-h3,1e0 -bq,1e5,-f7,1e5 -ee,2gh,-c5,2gf -80,1du,-bq,1e5 -c5,2gf,-9g,2fu -9g,2fu,-7b,2f6 -39,1d4,-80,1du -7b,2f6,-5l,2e4 -5l,2e4,-3u,2co 3u,1ao,-39,1d4 -3u,2co,-2j,2b6 -1g,1j,-1l,b7 2k,1k,-1k,bd -r,ba,-1t,bb -2j,2b6,-1j,29c -1j,29c,-12,296 -1d,-24,3e,-27 -1d,-26,-1h,1n 3e,-27,-1g,-c -1i,1i,1i,1i 13,bd,-r,ba -12,296,-c,295 -c,295,b,29e 13,be,2q,bc b,29e,10,2af 10,2af,1r,2av 1i,1i,ab,1h 2m,1j,2p,bj 6b,1k,2o,ba 2q,bc,6k,bi 1r,2av,22,2ch 22,2ch,3h,2ek 4t,1ag,3u,1ao 4q,2fc,3e,2ei 6t,1cb,5t,1au 5t,1au,4t,1ag 6r,2fc,65,2fd 65,2fd,5j,2fd 5j,2fd,4q,2fc 6c,1j,6e,bq a8,1k,6j,b7 8a,b8,6g,bh 6r,1db,6t,1cb 80,1eh,6r,1db 8g,2di,7g,2ec 7g,2ec,74,2eo 74,2eo,75,2f3 75,2f3,6r,2fc 9g,bm,8a,b8 af,1eo,80,1eh 9i,2bl,8g,2di ab,1h,a8,bh a8,bh,b5,b6 a7,bh,a7,c2 aa,bk,9g,bm dr,1ea,af,1eo ii,2l6,am,2ak am,2ak,a3,2aq a3,2aq,9g,2bn b5,b6,bp,aq bo,ar,cq,a8 cq,a8,e0,98 e0,98,fr,80 fg,1di,dr,1ea g9,1cc,fg,1di fr,80,ha,7g i0,1br,gt,1c0 gt,1c0,g9,1cc ha,7g,ik,7h ik,7h,jp,7o j7,1ar,i0,1b2 i0,1b2,i0,1br ii,2l4,kh,2o3 jp,7o,un,g4 lu,1bo,k3,1av k3,1av,j7,1ar kh,2o3,ml,2qh or,1cb,lu,1bo ml,2qh,p1,2s3 rj,1ch,op,1ca p1,2s3,ro,2t3 v3,1cj,rj,1ch ro,2t3,v6,2ti um,g5,vi,gs 13i,1cb,v3,1cj v6,2ti,110,2tk vi,gs,10k,hg 10k,hg,11o,hv 11o,hv,139,i6 10u,2tk,13q,2tg 139,i6,14r,i8 15p,1bs,13i,1cb 13q,2tg,16b,2t0 14r,i8,16l,i5 16i,i5,181,i1 18k,1b5,15p,1bs 16b,2t0,189,2s4 181,i1,198,hr 189,2s4,19v,2r1 198,hr,1a9,hg 1b5,19v,18k,1b5 19v,2r1,1bh,2pg 1a9,hg,1bd,gr 1bd,gr,1c3,g3 1l0,13s,1b4,19v 1bh,2pg,1cd,2nu 1c3,g3,1cf,fa 1cf,fa,1ci,eg 1ci,ef,1g5,ef 1cv,2m3,1d5,2ke 1d5,2kf,1de,2kf 1cd,2nu,1cv,2m3 1eh,a9,1ei,92 1ei,92,1fh,92 1ed,ee,1eh,a9 1e5,2aa,1is,2p9 1dr,2ks,1dg,2a8 1dg,2a8,1e4,2a9 1dj,2cd,1hc,2o4 1do,2gh,1fe,2me 1de,2kf,1ds,2km 1ds,2km,1ej,2lc 1ej,2lc,1g3,2n4 1fh,92,1fe,ae 1ff,a9,1f9,ei 1g5,ef,1l3,l8 1g3,2n4,1it,2pa 1l2,l6,1m0,mb 1l0,13s,1lj,13n 1m0,mb,1n0,n9 1lj,13n,1mp,13o 1n0,n9,1o7,o6 1o7,o6,1pt,p4 1mp,13o,1o3,143 1o3,143,1pk,14t 1pk,14t,1st,16s 1pt,p4,1rs,pr 1rs,pr,1u3,q5 1st,16s,20r,16r 1u3,q5,20n,q9 23q,tr,1vr,te 1vt,tf,1vt,16s 20n,q9,22j,q9 20r,16r,2j4,16a 22j,q9,258,q4 2d1,tr,23o,ts 258,q4,271,pn 271,pn,28g,p2 28g,p2,29h,nt 29h,nt,2a6,mj 2a5,mk,2hp,ml 2hj,sg,2d1,tr 2ho,mk,2nb,sl 2hi,si,2hm,16b 2ja,124,2ie,121 2ie,121,2hj,121 2kd,12f,2ja,124 2lj,14t,2ks,13n 2ks,13n,2ke,12g 2mp,15r,2lj,14t 2na,sj,2np,t4 2o1,169,2mp,15r 2np,t4,2ok,ts 2ok,ts,2pl,ud 2pl,16f,2o1,169 2pl,ud,2qt,ul 2rc,16f,2pl,16f 2qt,ul,2sp,uq 2sn,16f,2rc,16f 2sp,uq,2v0,ur 2u8,169,2sn,16f 2v0,ur,30b,ur 2vu,15q,2u8,169 30b,ur,31r,ul 318,156,2vu,15q 31r,ul,32p,uf 330,13q,318,156 32p,uf,347,ts 34i,12a,330,13q 347,ts,352,t5 352,t5,35j,sb 39a,to,34i,12a 35j,sb,362,r9 3c1,ns,39o,s0 39p,ru,3bh,tq 3a1,rh,3ca,tr 39a,tq,3cb,ts 3bm,oj,3f0,tr 3b4,ph,3e9,tt 3an,qb,3dc,tr 3c0,nt,3dn,kp 3cv,m7,3gu,ta 3ci,n0,3gg,tp 3c1,ns,3fs,tq 3ca,tr,3g2,ts 3dn,kp,3ir,tn 3de,le,3hs,te 3g0,tq,3gr,tb 3gr,tb,3h5,t4 3h5,t4,3ht,t5 3ht,t5,3iu,ts #


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice level Jack!


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

guess what. another skatepark level. this one is a little more confusing. Start by giong right and there is a quarter that looks like a spine. Its not. Hit the quarter. Form there its not too hard but it will take a few runs

-3ea,-fr,-3dq,-ho -3dq,-ho,-3cl,-jo -3ec,-dl,-3ea,-fr -3e2,-bn,-3ec,-dl -3da,-9d,-3e2,-bn -3cl,-jo,-3bb,-l4 -3c3,-70,-3da,-9d -3aj,-57,-3c3,-70 -3bb,-l4,-39h,-mg -39b,-48,-3aj,-57 -37o,-3f,-39b,-48 -35s,-2o,-37o,-3f -33t,-2a,-35s,-2o -33n,-lp,-2q8,-lp -31m,-23,-33t,-2a -2sp,-25,-31m,-23 -2rk,-29,-2sp,-24 -2sk,-23,-2qb,-2l -2qb,-2n,-2rk,-29 -2q8,-lp,-2op,-ls -2o2,-3q,-2p6,-34 -2p6,-34,-2qb,-2n -2qb,-2k,-2no,-3t -2op,-ls,-2n3,-m0 -2mg,-4u,-2o2,-3q -2n3,-m0,-2lf,-m6 -2l2,-4u,-2mg,-4u -2lf,-m6,-2k8,-mc -2ki,h,-2l2,-4u -2j9,h,-2ki,h -2k8,-mc,-2iv,-mm -2iv,-mm,-2hs,-n3 -2iq,2b,-2j7,g -2j4,1f,-2ik,36 -2ib,3m,-2iq,2b -2iq,2j,-2hs,4i -2hs,-n3,-2gu,-nl -2hk,4p,-2ib,3m -2hu,4f,-2hn,4r -2ht,4d,-2hd,51 -2gl,5p,-2hk,4p -2gu,-nl,-2fq,-oi -2fq,-oi,-2f0,-pe -2f9,6j,-2gl,5p -2h7,59,-2g6,63 -2g6,63,-2ej,6s -2f0,-pe,-2ee,-qd -2ee,-qd,-27l,-qc -2dr,73,-2f9,6j -2c1,7k,-2dr,73 -2aj,7t,-2c1,7k -295,82,-2aj,7t -26c,87,-27s,85 -27s,85,-295,82 -27l,-qc,-25o,-qc -25f,86,-26c,87 -25o,-qc,-252,-pb -252,-pb,-24c,-og -24a,82,-25f,86 -24c,-og,-23j,-nj -23j,-nj,-230,-n3 -235,7t,-24a,82 -240,82,-226,7k -230,-n3,-229,-ml -229,-ml,-21c,-mc -214,71,-21v,7f -21v,7f,-235,7t -21c,-mc,-209,-m5 -209,-m5,-1v0,-m0 -1vk,5t,-20d,6i -20d,6i,-214,71 -1v0,-m0,-1tl,-m0 -1tu,5s,-1v1,5u -1v1,5u,-1vk,5t -1tl,-m0,-1s1,-m7 -1mv,2h,-1ts,4p -1qf,5r,-1tu,5t -1s1,-m7,-1qk,-mi -1sf,5s,-1se,4c -1qk,-mi,-1pe,-n3 -1ii,5t,-1qe,5r -1pe,-n3,-1np,-o3 -1o9,5t,-1o9,2v -1np,-o3,-1mm,-p2 -1n0,2h,-1lv,27 -1lt,-q0,-1la,-qr -1la,-qr,-1f0,-qt -1mm,-p2,-1lt,-q0 -1lv,27,-1l0,1t -1l0,1t,-1j8,1s -1g2,r,-1ih,s -1ih,s,-1ii,5t -1j8,1s,-1j5,5q -1h7,-qr,-1gt,-ub -1gt,-ub,-1a3,-u9 -1dv,r,-1g2,r -1d5,r,-1dv,r -1bl,1g,-1ca,1g -1ca,1g,-1ca,15 -1ca,15,-1d5,15 -1d5,15,-1d5,r -1bl,1t,-1bl,1g -1a6,2k,-1aj,2k -1aj,2k,-1aj,29 -1aj,29,-1b2,29 -1b2,29,-1b1,1t -1b1,1t,-1bl,1t -1a3,-u9,-188,-u8 -19l,3b,-19l,31 -19l,31,-1a6,31 -1a6,31,-1a6,2k -18b,3m,-18u,3m -18u,3m,-18u,3b -18u,3b,-19l,3b -188,-u8,-16l,-ue -16l,43,-189,43 -189,43,-18b,3m -16l,-ue,-15b,-uo -15m,53,-16l,43 -14o,60,-15m,53 -15b,-uo,-142,-va -142,-va,-132,-vu -13v,6k,-14o,60 -138,70,-13v,6k -132,-vu,-12a,-10k -12a,77,-138,70 -10u,-129,-10g,-132 -12a,-10k,-11l,-11a -11l,-11a,-10u,-129 -104,75,-10s,79 -10s,79,-12a,77 -106,-13u,-v5,-13u -10g,-132,-106,-13t -v1,6s,-104,75 -v5,-13u,-v6,-12b -v6,-12b,-rn,-12b -sv,5v,-tv,6f -tv,6f,-v1,6s -t2,-148,-rm,-13g -rt,5a,-sv,5v -rn,-12b,-rn,-13e -rm,-13g,-qv,-136 -qv,-136,-q5,-12t -rp,-12b,-ml,-11p -q7,3r,-r2,4l -r2,4l,-rt,5a -q5,-12t,-ot,-12i -oo,20,-pi,33 -pi,33,-q7,3r -ot,-12i,-nm,-12b -nm,-12b,-mj,-127 -j1,20,-oo,20 -mj,-127,-lc,-129 -ml,-126,-ml,-11r -ml,-11p,-ip,-12h -lc,-129,-kb,-12f -kb,-12f,-je,-12q -je,-12q,-ij,-13b -ip,-137,-ip,-12h -ip,-12h,-d7,-12f -im,2u,-j0,20 -ij,-13b,-ht,-13v -ia,3q,-im,2u -hm,4n,-ia,3q -gr,5f,-hm,4n -fb,6b,-g3,5v -g3,5v,-gr,5f -g0,63,-ed,6h -da,6i,-ed,6g -ed,6g,-fb,6b -d7,-12f,-ah,-10q -cd,6h,-da,6i -ai,6a,-be,6e -be,6e,-cd,6h -ah,-10q,-8s,-v0 -8j,5s,-ai,6a -8s,-v0,-7v,-u3 -7v,-u3,-6q,-t7 -6v,5d,-8j,5s -6q,-t7,-5k,-sj -5n,4t,-6v,5d -5k,-sj,-4b,-s4 -4m,4e,-5n,4t -4b,-s4,-37,-rr -37,-rr,-1p,-rk -2v,36,-3r,3s -3r,3s,-4m,4e -1p,-rk,-6,-rg -1i,1h,-24,27 -24,27,-2v,36 -6,-rg,r,-ri -1i,1i,1i,1i r,-ri,1t,-rr 1t,-rr,33,-sb 33,-sb,42,-t0 1i,1i,2f,1f 2f,1f,3c,1a 42,-t0,4o,-tq 3c,1a,4b,10 4b,10,5a,f 5v,-109,6a,-11p 5d,-ut,5v,-109 4o,-tq,5d,-ut 5a,f,6d,-d 6a,-11p,6p,-11p 6p,-11q,7d,-11r 7d,-11r,8c,-vu 6d,-d,7d,-1k 7d,-1k,ao,-1o 8c,-vu,8v,-uq 8v,-uq,9g,-u6 9g,-u6,a4,-tk a4,-tk,ar,-t8 ar,-t8,bq,-su ao,-1o,ap,-41 ap,-41,bl,-3b bq,-su,cg,-so bl,-3b,c7,-30 c7,-30,db,-2j cg,-so,d9,-sj d8,-sk,ef,-sf db,-2j,es,-2a ef,-sf,ej,-lf es,-2a,fu,-2a fr,-25,gs,-2e gs,-2e,hq,-2p fu,-2a,h7,-2i hq,-2p,if,-36 if,-36,j2,-3q k2,-5n,kb,-6p j2,-3q,jk,-4o jk,-4o,k2,-5n km,-af,kk,-b8 kk,-b8,kj,-aj kh,-84,kj,-9c l9,-8r,kt,-9i kt,-9i,km,-af kj,-ak,kj,-9b kb,-6p,kh,-84 mi,-7h,lr,-81 lr,-81,l9,-8r ld,-8k,m8,-7n nh,-79,mi,-7h m8,-7n,n2,-7b pk,-7f,oc,-77 oc,-77,nh,-79 r7,-82,qc,-7m qc,-7m,pk,-7f sk,-9m,rv,-8m rv,-8m,r7,-82 tc,-bm,uq,-bj tc,-bm,t3,-at t3,-at,sk,-9m ur,-bk,v8,-a6 v8,-a6,vj,-9c vj,-9c,101,-8m 101,-8m,10q,-7q 10q,-7q,11e,-7c 11e,-7c,127,-6u 127,-6u,134,-6l 134,-6l,143,-6d 143,-6d,15o,-63 15o,-63,16k,-60 16k,-60,17n,-5t 17n,-5t,198,-5u 198,-5u,1ap,-62 1ap,-62,1cb,-6e 1cb,-6e,1d5,-6r 1d5,-6r,1e5,-7k 1e5,-7k,1ev,-8k 1ev,-8k,1nc,-8j 1j1,-8k,1j4,-at 1j4,-at,1qh,-at 1qg,-au,1qh,-8i 1qh,-8i,1u4,-8e 1sv,-9h,1sf,-9h 1sf,-9h,1se,-8j 1te,-90,1sv,-9h 1u4,-8e,21c,-6e 1u4,-8f,1te,-90 21c,-6e,22f,-5r 22f,-5r,23j,-5e 23j,-5e,24n,-56 24m,-56,25t,-54 25t,-54,278,-5a 278,-5a,28c,-5m 28c,-5m,29l,-6b 29l,-6b,2ar,-79 2ar,-79,2bn,-89 2bn,-89,2cf,-9c 2ce,-9c,2cs,-9c 2d2,-9c,2di,-im 2di,-im,2f1,-9e 2da,-dg,2e4,-9c 2cq,-9c,2fn,-9a #


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

pretty good level from the looks of it! I haven't been able to get past the spine thing yet lol... any tips?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

u dont go through the spine, u turn around and go the other way


----------



## skierguy (Jul 18, 2007)

My First attempt. 


2i,1l,-5k,1g -62,3c,-62,30 -4f,29,-4n,28 -4n,28,-4r,2b -4r,2b,-4v,2f -4v,2f,-4v,2o -4v,2o,-4u,2t -4u,2t,-4i,34 -4j,40,-4o,3v -4q,3u,-4u,3p -4u,3p,-50,3k -50,3k,-4u,3f -49,2f,-4c,2b -3t,2b,-2p,2b -38,2c,-38,3u -4h,34,-4d,3a -4d,3a,-48,3f -48,3f,-47,3o -47,3o,-48,3t -48,3t,-4j,40 -2d,2c,-2r,3t -2c,2c,-1u,3q -2k,3a,-20,3a -k,2a,t,2a -1f,2b,-1d,3p -1g,2c,-12,2c -12,2c,-r,2c -r,2c,-p,2k -p,2k,-t,2t -t,2t,-1b,33 -1b,33,-i,3o 2,2d,4,3k 38,20,2l,1m 1n,1k,2i,1k 2i,1k,2n,1k 2q,1k,34,1q 35,23,45,2j 45,2j,5b,3c 35,1u,3g,23 3g,23,3l,28 3l,28,3o,2g 5b,3c,6s,4d 6s,4d,8o,5l 8o,5l,9r,60 9r,60,b7,68 b7,68,c5,65 c5,65,cv,5t cv,5t,dr,56 dr,56,e5,4g ei,3e,f4,24 f4,24,fa,1t fa,1t,ft,1o e5,4g,ei,3e ft,1o,gb,20 g8,1t,ks,7u ks,7u,m7,8p m7,8p,nr,9d nr,9d,q3,9v q3,9v,rp,a2 rp,a2,se,a8 se,a8,sq,af sq,af,sq,ao sq,ao,sq,ch sq,ch,t5,ct t5,ct,tk,d0 tk,d0,u2,d1 u2,d1,ue,d1 ua,d0,10d,d5 10e,d6,11d,d8 109,d3,11o,db 11o,db,14e,dm 14e,dm,17n,gf 17k,gf,1a8,hl 1ah,hq,1do,je 1a9,hm,1ar,hv 1dm,jf,1fq,k3 1fq,k3,1g2,k4 1g2,k4,1jg,kd 1jg,kd,1l1,kd 1l1,kd,1o4,ja 1o4,ja,1o4,lq 1o4,lq,1ok,kr 1ok,kr,1op,n8 1op,n8,1p6,kb 1p6,kb,1ph,nd 1ph,nd,1q0,jj 1q0,jj,1q3,n6 1q3,n6,1qh,iv 1qh,iv,1qm,n4 1qm,n4,1r8,j1 1r8,j1,1r4,n1 1r3,mq,1ru,in 1sg,nd,1sn,iv 1sn,iv,1t2,n2 1ru,ir,1rl,n2 1rl,n2,1s3,kl 1s3,kl,1sg,nd 1sv,mo,1u8,ki 1u8,ki,200,ki 200,ki,21r,jp 21r,jp,240,ku 240,ku,2c2,o7 2c2,o7,2in,vc 2bv,o6,2ik,o6 2ca,oc,2ik,oc 2dp,oe,2dq,q5 2dv,od,2e0,qb 2du,oc,2hu,ra 2dn,pv,2g0,o9 2dn,q4,2g5,oc 2e5,oc,2ht,r2 2ht,oj,2ek,qv 2hu,oq,2ej,r3 2hq,s5,2fk,s0 2fr,oa,2fq,s5 2g2,oc,2g0,sg 2ht,sc,2fo,s4 2ik,oc,2ik,o7 2hv,oe,2ht,ug 2ho,oc,2hn,ua 2in,v6,2ra,11u 2j4,ph,2l4,ra 2j8,pm,2j8,rb 2jf,pv,2je,r9 2jg,q5,2kk,r7 2k3,ro,2ju,105 2kc,ro,2k6,103 2k0,rq,2pr,114 2j6,ra,2t2,rd 2t2,ro,2j4,rk 2pn,rp,2jq,vj 2q2,ro,2ju,vo 2kd,ro,2q3,10u 2mk,ro,2mg,10a 2n6,rk,2n0,10h 2pn,rp,2pp,10q 2pt,rq,2q0,116 2q0,116,2q2,111 2re,11q,2ub,v1 2t2,rd,2t2,ro 2ub,v1,2vn,u6 2vn,u6,32s,10v 32s,10v,35n,12m 35o,12n,3c3,15a 3c3,15a,3gj,17j 3ge,17h,3pt,1cc 3k3,ve,3lh,to 3lh,to,3ns,tn 3q6,1c9,3pq,1c9 3pt,1cc,44o,1hq 3q4,1ca,3vl,1ck 3q7,1ce,3vn,1cp 3tb,1cl,3tb,1dv 3tj,1ck,3ti,1e6 3tc,1cn,400,1f1 3t8,1cr,3vr,1f1 401,1ci,3ta,1dt 406,1ct,3td,1e7 3vm,1ck,41f,1c9 3vn,1cp,41l,1cf 3vv,1cj,3vs,1f9 408,1cj,403,1fc 41c,1ce,3vu,1e1 41g,1cg,3vt,1ed 41l,1cf,41c,1c8 44i,1hn,473,1iq 473,1iq,49v,1jn 49v,1jn,4bk,1ju 4bn,1jv,4es,1k4 #fr,-10 13g,b7 23e,ho 45r,1ak 464,1as


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

that's a decent level especially for the first time...


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

mines pretty hard i only made it back once ... kinda realistic too its got drops and dubles

-dh,-2r,-g0,-4i -bn,-2n,-f6,-3h -8r,-1v,-dj,-2q -dj,-2q,-73,-2q -6j,-11,-8r,-1v -73,-2q,-6j,-12 -48,42,-5g,l -46,41,-5e,i -3i,4r,-5d,20 -3b,4r,-53,2g -3n,4m,-53,1r -37,51,-4n,3a -1s,5i,-40,4e -2e,5d,-43,44 -2q,56,-4b,3u -32,54,-4m,38 -34,54,-4l,3t -2o,5b,-4g,3g -1p,5j,-49,55 -a,5l,-49,52 -d,5q,-3q,4t -16,5l,-48,4r -1k,m,-2s,-n -1g,v,-2b,-6 -1j,10,-1j,1k -1k,1g,-2b,4 -2b,4,-q,1h -20,h,-g,1i -g,1g,-26,c -11,12,-28,3 4d,68,-2e,5d -t,1m,14,1c h,1i,-18,1a 16,1g,-11,1b j,1i,-1g,14 -1i,1i,1i,1i h,1m,2f,9 2,1o,1q,t 1q,t,7,1j 1f,19,35,-g 1k,1b,7,1i 2r,c,5a,-3v 4v,-35,2d,f 9c,7h,4d,68 5a,-3v,67,-55 58,-3o,67,-59 67,-59,6v,-65 6o,-5r,89,-78 6r,-61,82,-7b 82,-7b,9m,-8c 9m,-8c,b1,-8l fg,ab,9c,7h b1,-8l,dq,-8l dq,-8l,gd,-8k ii,ba,fg,ab gd,-8k,h2,-8m h2,-8m,hg,-8p hg,-8p,i2,-8u i2,-8u,ii,-95 ii,-95,iq,-8k mn,bs,ii,ba iq,-8k,j6,-8i j6,-8i,jo,-80 jo,-80,kn,-21 kn,-21,lu,1u l7,-2,m2,-1g m2,-1g,mn,-2p mn,-2p,n9,-2p n9,-2p,nh,-21 qf,bm,mn,bs nh,-21,nq,-1d nq,-1d,o7,-j o7,-j,op,5 op,5,pk,11 pk,11,qi,1k qi,1k,ro,27 ta,bb,qf,bm ro,27,sv,2k tn,2q,s2,2c u5,2q,ru,2b sv,2k,u6,2p 13k,b3,ta,bb u6,2p,vj,2s vj,2s,109,2s 108,2r,11p,2o 11p,2o,131,2g 131,2g,13l,27 13l,27,14g,1l 16t,bs,13k,b3 14g,1l,14u,16 14u,16,15d,k 15d,k,15s,k 15s,k,165,1n 165,1n,16j,2e 16j,2e,16u,2l 16u,2l,17j,2m 18g,c5,16t,bs 18b,1r,18e,14 18e,14,18l,o 17j,2m,182,2d 182,2d,18b,1r 1gk,cn,18g,c5 18l,o,195,r 195,r,19p,1n 19p,1n,1a8,24 1a8,24,1as,2j 1as,2j,1bo,31 1bo,31,1cm,3b 1cm,3b,1di,3g 1di,3g,1ee,3j 1ea,3i,1h4,3j 1h4,3j,1hv,3f 1hv,3f,1ir,34 1r9,am,1gk,cn 1ir,34,1jv,2d 1jv,2d,1l4,17 1lh,j,1lt,-2 1lt,-2,1m7,-3 1m7,-3,1mj,k 1l4,17,1lh,j 1mj,k,1n2,23 1n2,23,1nh,2u 1nh,2u,1o0,32 1o0,32,1pb,2r 1pb,2r,1q2,1n 1q2,1n,1q9,k 1q9,k,1qm,7 1qm,7,1r9,7 1r9,7,1rv,13 1ss,bh,1r9,am 1rv,13,1ss,21 1ss,21,1ub,36 23v,bt,1ss,bh 1ub,36,1v7,3l 1v7,3l,20a,3v 20a,3v,217,44 217,44,22o,48 22o,48,249,47 249,47,25m,43 26q,aq,23v,bt 25m,43,26i,3s 26i,3s,273,3t 273,3t,27v,46 27a,b7,26q,aq 27u,bj,26n,an 2f3,fs,279,b6 27v,46,293,45 293,45,29k,3v 29k,3v,2aa,3q 2aa,3q,2b3,3u 2b3,3u,2bv,48 2bv,48,2d0,48 2d0,48,2di,3u 2di,3u,2e8,3t 2e8,3t,2es,42 2es,42,2ff,46 2ff,46,2gi,47 2nd,l9,2f3,fs 2gi,47,2h7,42 2h7,42,2ht,41 2ht,41,2il,44 2il,44,2ji,43 2ji,43,2ke,3s 2ke,3s,2l6,3m 2l6,3m,2m7,3j 2mh,3l,2n4,3s 2n4,3s,2o5,3r 2ml,3m,2m3,3j 2ru,nk,2nd,l9 2o5,3r,2oq,3g 2op,3g,2pc,3a 2pc,3a,2qp,3l 2qp,3l,2ug,3q 31r,om,2ru,nk 2ug,3q,30k,3o 30k,3o,31c,3m 31c,3m,321,3n 321,3n,329,3o 333,3t,329,3p 37i,3o,322,3o 3e9,or,31r,om 34c,3v,33f,40 33f,40,333,3t 37j,41,34b,41 34b,41,34j,49 34j,49,356,5q 36k,41,34r,4u 356,5q,35c,6v 36s,41,34r,53 35c,6u,366,af 366,af,37o,en 37j,3o,37j,41 37o,en,38o,g1 382,f3,39g,dq 3a5,ck,3aj,br 39g,dq,3a5,ck 3aj,br,3bc,br 3bc,br,3bq,cp 3bq,cp,3ch,e2 3ch,e2,3df,f9 3df,f9,3ed,g5 3ed,g5,3f9,gm 3jf,oq,3e9,or 3f9,gm,3gt,ha 3gt,ha,3j8,hn 3j8,hn,3l0,hs 3k4,jn,3j1,k6 3ku,om,3jf,oq 3l0,hs,3mu,ht 3m7,jb,3k4,jn 3n3,ob,3ku,om 3nb,j8,3m7,jb 3mt,ht,3nd,ic 3nd,ic,3nb,j8 3qo,n3,3n3,ob 3s5,m7,3qo,n3 3sc,ls,3sq,lt 3s4,m8,3sc,ls 3sq,lt,3tq,mk 3tq,mk,3v7,d6 #


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

This one is huge, it'll make your computer run slower and everything:thumbsup: (and no, I did not make it)

http://freeridertracks.wetpaint.com/page/Trails


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

This one is too smooth not to share

-2h1,vq,-2h1,u8 -2gu,11r,-2h1,vq -2gn,133,-2gu,11r -2gf,141,-2gn,133 -2f4,16i,-2fs,15d -2fs,15d,-2gf,141 -2ed,178,-2f4,16i -2dg,17p,-2ed,178 -2be,18f,-2cj,185 -2cj,185,-2dg,17p -2a9,18l,-2be,18f -290,18q,-2a9,18l -27m,18s,-290,18q -269,18s,-27m,18s -23u,18p,-25a,18s -25a,18s,-269,18s -22f,18k,-23u,18p -21b,18b,-22f,18k -1v0,17i,-204,180 -204,180,-21b,18b -1tn,16v,-1v0,17i -1r9,15k,-1tn,16v -1r8,1bh,-1r8,15k -1pv,1ch,-1ql,1bh -1ql,1bh,-1r8,1bh -1p1,1da,-1pv,1ch -1ns,1du,-1p1,1da -1lo,1ec,-1mr,1e7 -1mr,1e7,-1ns,1du -1km,1ee,-1lo,1ec -1gs,1ee,-1km,1ee -1gp,11i,-1j0,11l -1h0,11i,-1iq,11l -1fi,11b,-1h0,11i -1f7,1e7,-1gs,1ee -1ee,111,-1fi,11b -1dq,1do,-1f7,1e7 -1bl,vn,-1dd,10l -1dd,10l,-1ee,111 -1c8,1cs,-1dq,1do -1au,1c0,-1c8,1cs -19o,1at,-1au,1c0 -17s,189,-18o,19k -18o,19k,-19o,1at -16m,16c,-17s,189 -ui,16b,-ts,17j -ts,17j,-t7,18h -t7,18h,-sl,193 -sl,193,-rn,19q -pf,nm,-qk,nh -qv,uv,-rk,tf -q0,10g,-qv,uv -rn,19q,-qp,1ae -qq,1ad,-pf,1b0 -ob,np,-pf,nm -p2,11p,-q0,10g -o0,12q,-p2,11p -pf,1b0,-o8,1bb -mu,np,-ob,np -mj,13k,-o0,12q -o8,1bb,-md,1bl -la,nm,-mu,np -l0,146,-mj,13k -md,1bl,-k3,1bp -jm,nd,-la,nm -js,14c,-l0,146 -ie,n4,-jm,nd -ib,14f,-js,14c -k3,1bp,-hl,1br -h5,mk,-ie,n4 -f7,14f,-ib,14f -hl,1br,-fv,1bt -f6,lk,-g4,m4 -g4,m4,-h5,mk -gj,1bu,-bk,1bu -fv,1bt,-c5,1bs -aa,gu,-eg,l4 -eg,l4,-f6,lk -dp,14c,-f7,14f -b5,1bs,-e8,1bu -bj,143,-dp,14c -9o,13l,-bj,143 -bk,1bu,-a0,1bs -8a,131,-9o,13l -a0,1bs,-8u,1bo -6t,125,-8a,131 -8u,1bo,-7t,1bj -7t,1bj,-6t,1bc -5p,113,-6t,125 -6t,1bc,-5n,1b2 -3p,u9,-4s,vv -4s,vv,-5p,113 -5n,1b2,-4k,1aj -30,sj,-3p,u9 -4k,1aj,-34,19n -1k,-b,43,-b -1d,-16,-1u,-15 -1u,-15,-28,-11 -28,-11,-2h,-o -2h,-o,-2o,-a -2o,-a,-2t,b -2t,b,-2u,13 -2u,13,-2u,3i -24,3e,-24,6p -2u,6r,-2u,9f -22,fn,-22,k6 -22,k6,-25,mv -25,mv,-2b,pi -2b,pi,-2j,r8 -2j,r8,-30,sj -27,18u,-1c,17q -34,19n,-27,18u -1i,1i,-1i,-b -1i,1i,1i,1i -l,16j,1,152 -1c,17q,-l,16j m,12c,1a,uk 2e,sq,1b,ul 1,152,m,12c 1i,1i,4e,1i 5m,o6,2t,nj 2t,nj,2t,oe 2t,oe,2e,sq 4e,1i,82,81 5u,o8,6r,od 5k,o6,60,o8 6r,od,80,oj 82,81,9o,81 80,oj,8u,on 8u,on,9t,op bj,-n,ag,-1e 9o,81,9o,77 9o,77,ad,77 ad,77,bu,77 9t,op,b5,op cr,-7,bj,-n bu,77,cj,77 b5,op,c8,om c8,om,d3,oh e4,2,cr,-7 cj,77,dn,92 dn,92,el,a6 dk,8u,ek,a5 d3,oh,dn,o8 dm,o9,ef,np h8,c,eq,5 es,5,e4,2 el,a6,fh,b0 fh,b0,gm,bj ef,np,f4,n9 f4,n9,ft,mh gm,bj,ht,bu ft,mh,h3,l6 h3,l6,hv,jt jo,a,ic,c ic,c,h8,c ht,bu,je,c8 hv,jt,iq,jt l4,4,jo,a je,c8,ke,cd jd,j3,k4,i7 k4,i7,l2,hh iq,jt,jd,j3 m2,-5,l4,4 ke,cd,m0,ce l2,hh,lo,hb lo,hb,mj,h8 nq,-13,n3,-k n3,-k,m2,-5 m0,ce,np,ce mj,h8,nd,hb nb,hb,o2,hg so,-4c,nq,-13 np,ce,ph,cc o2,hg,oe,hl oe,hl,p3,i1 ph,cc,r0,c6 p3,i1,pi,ih pi,ih,q0,j2 q0,j2,q9,jd q9,jc,qq,jc r0,c6,sm,bj qq,jc,r2,jo r2,jo,rf,k8 rf,k8,s5,kq sm,bj,u4,ap s5,kq,sv,l7 sv,l7,u1,ll u4,ap,104,9e u1,ll,v7,lv v7,lv,10a,m2 104,9e,11j,85 10a,m2,11p,m4 11j,85,12p,6n 11p,m4,13r,m2 13q,4v,14n,2l 12p,6n,13q,4v 13r,m2,153,lv 157,2,15j,-2i 14n,2l,157,2 153,lv,15s,lq 15n,-4n,15n,-9j 15j,-2i,15n,-4n 15r,lq,16q,li 16q,li,18n,kq 1bm,-bq,172,-bp 18n,kq,1ak,js 1cd,-bq,1bm,-bq 1ak,js,1cj,ig 1db,-bs,1cd,-bq 1cj,ig,1ee,gs 1f2,-c7,1e7,-c0 1e7,-c0,1db,-bs 1ee,gs,1fl,fp 1go,-cv,1f2,-c7 1fl,fp,1gm,ei 1hr,a3,1i5,8i 1hf,bc,1hr,a3 1hh,d8,1i7,bn 1gm,ei,1hh,d8 1if,-c1,1ia,-da 1j8,-bp,1j3,-d0 1j3,-d0,1j1,-dd 1ii,-aj,1if,-c1 1ja,-ak,1j8,-bp 1ja,-7j,1ja,-ak 1ii,-7k,1ii,-aj 1ja,-f,1ja,-7j 1ii,m,1ii,-7k 1ja,3m,1ja,-f 1ii,3c,1ii,m 1j7,5h,1ja,3m 1id,6k,1ii,3c 1iv,80,1j7,5h 1i5,8j,1id,6k 1ij,a9,1iv,80 1i7,bn,1ij,a9 #-2fo,uv -1pr,1b0 -1ge,104 -na,n4 -2g,-38 -2n,52 3v,n7 7h,-p i5,-i 1ho,-h6


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

keep the levels coming, i seriously play every one..


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> keep the levels coming, i seriously play every one..


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one:thumbsup:


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

dude i almost forgot about this thread


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Woot #200!!!!!

yea this game is way to addicting


----------



## irideap2 (Aug 21, 2007)

drops and jumps
-5b,-68,-5u,-68 -5u,-68,-5u,-5l -53,-5j,-56,-6a -5u,-5l,-53,-5j -5j,-4g,-53,-2k -53,-2k,-4r,-3n -4r,-3n,-4e,-2r -4h,-5n,-4m,-6c -4m,-6c,-3q,-5o -3q,-5o,-3o,-6j -4e,-2r,-49,-4i -3v,-2t,-3t,-4d -3t,-4d,-3f,-2n -3v,-3a,-3k,-3c -3l,-4e,-2r,-4b -3d,-4f,-38,-2c -2o,-6b,-2h,-5i -30,-68,-28,-6g -1s,-68,-1q,-5k -1q,-5q,-19,-62 -2i,-44,-32,-4c -32,-4c,-34,-2o -2b,-41,-1s,-2t -1t,-45,-1h,-38 -2b,-3h,-1l,-3n -34,-2o,-2c,-2n -1g,-6f,-13,-5c -4,-68,-10,-6h -10,-6h,-a,-5l -a,-5l,-v,-5c -v,-5c,7,-4r -o,-45,-t,-3c -t,-3c,-7,-3c -7,-3c,-8,-40 -9,-3h,-c,-2o h,-42,-5,-42 -5,-42,6,-2p -c,-2o,-1b,-2n -1i,1i,1i,1i 22,-6g,18,-6l 18,-6l,1q,-4r 2,-3b,n,-3c n,-3c,h,-42 12,-44,1h,-2v 13,-3t,1i,-46 6,-2p,l,-2o 1q,-4r,2r,-4q 2r,-4q,2s,-5m 2s,-5m,2c,-5p 1i,-46,22,-3t 2t,-3e,2t,-38 2s,-2n,2s,-2b 3i,-32,32,-31 32,-31,38,-2g 3k,-21,2o,-24 25,-33,23,-26 23,-26,2j,-26 3g,-6g,3f,-4u 3d,-6f,44,-6f 44,-6f,46,-52 3k,-5l,4b,-5l 3h,-2g,3e,-38 3r,-3p,41,-2j 42,-37,4i,-37 4i,-37,4k,-2a 38,-2g,3h,-2g 3k,-2l,3k,-21 4f,3a,e3,7g 4p,-6e,5h,-6d 55,-6d,56,-5a 6m,-6c,5r,-6e 5r,-6e,6g,-5j 6g,-5j,5l,-53 5l,-53,6m,-4n 51,-47,5e,-2m 4r,-3i,60,-3j 6r,-1p,3u,-1j 73,-3f,69,-3j 69,-3j,69,-2o 69,-2o,6r,-2n 6r,-2n,6r,-1p e3,7g,ga,83 ga,83,h8,85 h8,85,ip,84 md,85,hr,89 k4,7s,kt,7d ip,84,ji,81 ji,81,k3,7r jo,82,mc,7t lm,6j,lv,5v kt,7d,le,6v le,6v,lm,6j kk,7i,mb,7h le,71,mc,71 lq,6h,md,6g li,6t,lf,7s l5,7d,l5,85 me,4j,md,4p lv,5v,md,4q md,4p,md,85 lu,61,m9,61 m9,61,m6,82 m2,63,ls,7u m4,5u,m5,5i p1,4d,q4,60 q4,60,ra,7a ra,7a,ti,96 ti,96,101,b2 101,b2,11p,bs 11p,bs,13q,c9 13s,c9,15j,ce 15j,ce,16u,ch 16u,ch,186,ch 186,ch,18p,cg 17p,cl,1fe,cg 18n,ch,19n,c9 19n,c9,1am,bu 1am,bv,1bt,b6 1bf,bh,1bf,ci 1a6,c8,1a6,cm 1bh,c3,1ch,bu 1bu,b5,1dp,9j 1co,ag,1cm,cg 1cp,au,1dv,aq 1ch,bu,1e1,bi 1e4,92,1em,7s 1dp,9j,1e4,93 1ek,7u,1ek,cl 1em,7r,1f6,7r 1e0,9b,1e0,ce 1eo,9n,1f3,9n 1e0,a9,1eg,a9 1e1,bi,1ej,bb 1ej,bb,1f5,b8 1f6,7r,1f8,cf 1m1,47,1ks,3m 1ks,3m,1kl,3h 1mv,4g,1m1,47 1o8,4j,1n9,4j 1mq,4e,1nj,4h 1q8,4j,1p9,4j 1p9,4j,1o8,4j 1qj,4i,1rk,4g 1ru,4g,1si,4g 1su,4g,1td,4g 1tu,4g,1ud,4g 1uq,4f,1va,4g 1vo,4g,207,4g 20r,4f,21c,4e 220,4e,22l,4f 273,-u,24j,-u 24j,-u,25j,f 25j,f,247,h 247,h,266,23 266,23,27v,k 26e,i,272,-10 27v,k,26e,i 272,85,285,9e 26q,83,281,cj 26v,94,27o,98 27f,95,289,ce 27s,9c,28f,ca 27b,a4,290,a7 27i,b1,2a7,b2 27r,bt,2cg,c3 285,9e,29c,af 29c,af,2au,bf 289,9q,28t,cb 28h,a0,298,ck 290,a6,29j,cl 281,cj,2g6,d0 2au,bf,2cb,c1 29o,av,2a2,ct 2af,bb,2ak,cl 2cb,c1,2du,ce 2b1,bo,2b1,cq 2bd,br,2be,cn 2c1,c3,2c0,co 2cd,c6,2cd,cn 2cn,cb,2gu,cr 2gu,cr,2lr,cq 2ga,d3,2gb,cu 2lr,cq,2nc,cg 2na,ci,2p9,bp 2p8,bn,2q4,b0 2q0,b4,32u,b6 2u6,tb,30r,sd 30r,sd,30t,rb 32s,b5,34t,c8 34s,c8,35c,ci 35c,ci,35v,cr 361,cq,38m,dk 3j0,ds,38k,dm 3ip,dv,3ip,ec 3ip,ec,3ji,ec 3ji,ec,3ji,et 3ji,et,3kg,et 3kg,et,3ki,fg 3ki,fg,3lc,fh 3lc,fh,3lf,g8 3lf,g8,3mc,g8 3mc,g8,3mg,gr 3mg,gr,3p2,gs 3p3,gr,3su,gs 3qu,8f,3r7,9o 3qk,89,3ru,81 3qp,8v,3rp,90 3rp,90,3rt,a0 3rm,87,3rm,8i 3s8,9o,3s6,8r 3s6,8r,3sj,9j 3sj,9j,3sq,8g 3su,gs,42h,gg 3t8,8q,3ta,9m 3tf,7s,3t8,88 3un,8e,3tp,8d 3tp,8d,3uh,93 3uh,93,3tr,9g 3vb,84,3vg,9o 3va,8q,3vt,8q 3vt,8q,3vr,9s 3vh,gh,421,fq 42i,ga,41h,gq 41h,gq,42r,fs 42n,f9,40n,gq 40b,gq,43c,ev 43v,eh,42i,ga 42r,fs,43p,eq 435,fk,43q,eb 433,fh,448,bu 448,bu,429,gc 421,fq,431,em 42g,ge,43a,fk 44c,bd,44p,98 44p,98,44q,7u 449,bp,44m,96 445,cu,44c,bd 43o,dh,449,bp 43s,ed,445,cu 431,em,43o,dh 43a,fk,43s,ed #


----------



## irideap2 (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's on i've been working on with 2 different lines

-7h,1i,-7g,-d -1d,1k,-7h,1i -1g,1m,7a,1o 1i,1g,-1d,1k 1i,1i,4s,19 4n,1c,6n,12 4q,17,4p,1i 5k,16,6s,t 68,11,70,p 62,14,77,k 7i,l,7e,1t 6j,13,6g,1m 7h,j,ad,4b 70,p,7a,g 7a,g,7i,5 7f,1u,77,1p 7f,1p,7h,7n 7h,7n,g7,82 7g,6,8p,23 ad,4b,bc,59 b8,54,c2,5s c2,5s,d1,6b d1,69,dt,6i dt,6i,er,6l go,6l,f4,79 eb,6h,g2,71 f3,6m,gj,6m eg,6l,g9,6n fi,6e,ha,65 i1,5p,gq,67 go,6l,g5,81 eq,6g,gd,6g g7,82,kk,a4 ha,65,i1,5p hr,5n,ks,a5 gm,6l,i0,5u h8,5v,i2,5c i2,5c,i1,5r go,6g,p6,e3 p1,e0,103,j2 vq,cm,vj,c1 10p,ec,109,dq 109,dq,100,d3 100,d3,vq,cm 11l,f4,10p,ec 107,j3,145,le 10m,jb,14l,l5 12b,fn,11l,f4 13j,gd,12b,fn 11l,jr,165,l8 13j,gb,15o,hg 145,le,14g,lf 156,l0,188,l4 142,lg,1ej,md 15o,hg,18d,hr 165,l8,18b,lq 16u,l2,18q,l0 18d,hr,1an,hk 188,l4,1af,kn 19f,ku,1bd,kb 1an,hk,1c1,h8 1af,kn,1cj,jq 1bd,kb,1d0,je 1c1,h8,1d2,gg 1d2,gg,1dj,g1 1cj,jq,1dt,io 1ck,jk,1dl,is 1ee,hn,1eq,gu 1di,g2,1do,fm 1dt,io,1ei,hm 1dl,is,1e3,i9 1e3,i9,1ed,ho 1ej,md,1eh,hl 1i8,l1,1gu,ku 1gu,ku,1i7,pv 1l2,t8,1i8,l1 1i6,pu,1nl,vv 1jl,pa,1nj,vr 1nl,vv,1ps,11l 1ps,11l,1s8,12u 1s8,12u,20h,14r 285,l4,1tq,h8 20h,14r,24i,15b 24i,15b,27k,15d 27k,15d,29m,155 2i8,15g,27l,15g 2am,m2,29b,lk 29b,lk,283,l4 2ah,m1,2c2,lv 29m,155,2am,14p 2am,14p,2bk,13v 2c2,lv,2cc,lt 2ca,lu,2d8,lp 2bk,13v,2c5,13d 2c4,13f,2cn,12g 2d8,12v,2be,15j 2c5,14f,2i0,14b 2d8,lp,2e4,lf 2db,135,2eg,10o 2cn,12g,2db,135 2d8,12u,2i5,12p 2f5,kb,2fe,jp 2e4,lf,2eo,kv 2eo,kv,2f5,kb 2eg,10o,2fp,10q 2fl,10s,2ek,12l 2ek,12l,2em,15d 2gn,kt,2kq,nb 2fp,10q,2i9,12q 2s5,13r,2gv,10u 2gc,12m,2gf,15h 2i4,12p,2i8,15g 2km,nc,2nf,p4 2ol,ps,2nd,p1 2sm,re,2ol,ps 2s4,13o,2th,145 2vp,rt,2sm,re 2th,145,2v7,14e 2v7,14e,31g,14d 2vo,rs,32n,s8 31g,14d,32n,13u 32n,13u,33m,13e 33n,13c,34l,12l 34l,12l,352,11v 366,120,377,11v 377,11u,376,10a 376,10a,39t,11g 378,11v,3d8,12v 39t,11g,3cs,12l 3d8,12v,3jr,135 3cs,12l,3f6,12v 3jr,135,3nr,12k 3nr,12k,3qd,11l 3qd,11l,3sh,10b 3sh,10b,3un,108 3sf,109,3t5,vj 3t5,vj,3uo,vi 3un,108,3un,u7 3un,u7,45t,u9 3um,u6,447,sc 447,sc,45o,sb 45r,t4,45v,u7 45o,sb,45r,t3 479,u8,45r,t6 478,ua,485,10k 485,10k,499,129 499,129,4ah,13o 4ah,13o,4bu,14n 4bu,14n,4d8,15a 4d8,15a,4ev,15l 4ev,15l,4gj,15o 4gj,15o,4hr,15o 4ht,15n,4iv,15g 4iv,15g,4k1,152 4k1,152,4kq,14i 4kq,14i,4ld,13q 4ld,13q,4lo,12s 4lj,12r,4nn,12r 4nc,10l,4mr,116 #


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

don't let this thread die again!!!


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

Long smooth DJ trail.

-1i,1i,-20,16 -20,16,-20,2k -1i,23,-1u,2k -1o,2c,-20,2o -20,2o,-20,2h -1i,23,-1i,1h -1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,23,-1i,23 1i,1i,1i,23 1i,23,1i,3u 1i,3u,20,3u 20,3u,20,4h 20,4h,2f,4h 2f,4h,2f,5i 2f,5i,31,5i 31,5i,31,6b 31,6b,3k,6b 3k,6b,43,6b 43,6b,43,79 43,79,4p,79 4p,79,4p,6a 4p,6a,5f,6a 5f,6a,5f,76 5f,76,50,76 50,76,50,7f 50,7f,5j,7f 5j,7f,5j,8k 5j,8k,6v,8k 6v,8k,79,8k 79,8k,7r,9v 7r,9v,8c,b1 8c,b1,8p,bq 8p,bq,9b,cm 9b,cm,9s,df 9s,df,ak,ea ak,ea,bb,f2 bb,f2,c9,fn c8,fn,cv,g5 cv,g5,dm,gi dm,gi,eg,h0 eg,h0,eg,hr eg,hr,f4,hr f4,hr,f4,j0 f4,j0,gi,j0 h5,j1,hu,k2 gi,j0,h5,j0 hv,k1,hv,j2 hv,j2,k1,kf k1,kf,li,la li,lb,mh,lq mh,lq,nr,mb nr,mb,p5,mr p5,mr,qc,n8 qc,n8,rl,nj pl,1lb,rd,1lb sr,ns,rk,nj rd,1lb,r0,1ju r0,1ju,rm,1m9 rm,1m9,se,1p7 ss,ns,up,o8 se,1p7,t0,1rk t0,1rk,tr,1ui up,o8,vs,od tr,1ui,um,212 um,212,vj,235 vs,od,110,oh vj,235,10o,256 10o,256,12c,27a 110,oh,128,oh 128,oh,14b,oh 12c,27a,13s,28t 13s,28t,15k,2a9 15n,oh,145,oh 145,oh,16k,oh 16k,oh,18r,oc 17c,1ph,16d,1ph 16d,1ph,189,1pp 16f,1pi,16f,1sp 16f,1sp,1bt,1sp 15k,2a9,17c,2bc 194,1ph,17h,1ph 17h,1ph,18f,1pa 18f,1pa,19p,1pa 1ag,1ph,17c,1ph 189,1pp,195,1pp 17c,2bc,18q,2c5 18r,oc,1aa,o5 1ah,1ph,194,1ph 19p,1pa,1ab,1pa 195,1pp,1a5,1pp 1a5,1pp,1ag,1pi 18q,2c5,1a2,2cn 1a2,2cn,1bm,2dc 1aa,o5,1bg,ns 1bg,ns,1ch,ni 1b4,1r1,1ah,1ph 1ab,1pa,1ag,1ph 1bl,1s7,1b4,1r1 1c8,1td,1bk,1s5 1bm,2dc,1cu,2dp 1ch,ni,1ds,n0 1d2,1uj,1c8,1td 1ds,1vh,1d2,1uj 1cu,2dp,1e2,2e0 1ds,n0,1f4,m5 1ep,20d,1ds,1vh 1fq,217,1ep,20d 1e2,2e0,1f9,2e2 1f4,m5,1fv,l8 1fv,l8,1gj,k9 1go,21p,1fq,217 1f9,2e2,1gr,2ds 1h5,j6,1hj,in 1hj,in,1ic,im 1gj,k9,1h5,j6 1it,22n,1hq,22a 1hq,22a,1go,21p 1gr,2ds,1ib,2dh 1gl,2fs,1gl,2dt 1gl,2dt,1j1,2dt 1gl,2la,1gl,2fs 1mh,2la,1gl,2la 1ic,im,1j9,il 1j9,il,1k5,ip 1jt,22v,1it,22n 1ib,2dh,1jp,2d5 1j1,2dt,1j1,2df 1j1,2df,1ku,2df 1k5,ip,1kh,jg 1kh,jg,1kh,ke 1kh,ke,1kh,l7 1kh,l7,1kh,m3 1kh,m3,1kh,mr 1kh,mr,1kh,o2 1kh,o2,1lg,nt 1m0,238,1ko,234 1ko,234,1jt,22v 1jp,2d5,1l8,2cm 1ku,2df,1kv,2cu 1kv,2cu,1m0,2cu 1lg,nt,1m7,nr 1m7,nr,1n3,nb 1mr,236,1m0,238 1l8,2cm,1mk,2c2 1mk,2c2,1nu,2ba 1m0,2cu,1m0,2cj 1m0,2cj,1qu,2cj 1p9,2la,1m7,2la 1o6,e3,1o6,du 1o6,du,1oi,d7 1oa,f0,1o7,ek 1o7,ek,1o6,eb 1o6,eb,1o6,e3 1o3,h6,1no,gn 1no,gn,1nt,gc 1nt,gc,1on,ga 1om,hn,1o3,h6 1n3,nb,1ng,mn 1ng,mn,1o2,m3 1o2,m3,1ol,ln 1op,22s,1nr,231 1nr,231,1mr,236 1nt,2ba,1pi,2a9 1oi,d7,1pe,d4 1pe,d4,1ql,d4 1p2,fu,1on,fj 1on,fj,1od,f7 1od,f7,1oa,f0 1on,ga,1pd,gm 1pd,gm,1qj,ig 1q2,gm,1pc,g5 1pc,g5,1p2,fu 1pu,io,1p7,i2 1p7,i2,1om,hn 1ol,ln,1pf,ln 1pf,ln,1q0,lr 1q0,22j,1op,22s 1pe,2ab,1qd,29o 1p9,2mc,1p9,2la 1pc,2nn,1p9,2mc 1ps,2qt,1ph,2ot 1ph,2ot,1pc,2nn 1ql,d4,1rf,fd 1qn,h9,1q2,gm 1qj,ig,1qp,ir 1qp,ir,1r9,hv 1r9,hv,1qn,h9 1q4,kc,1q0,k1 1q0,k1,1q1,jk 1q1,jk,1q1,jc 1q1,jc,1pu,io 1q0,lr,1qq,mb 1s0,l1,1qm,kp 1qm,kp,1q4,kc 1qq,mb,1r6,mp 1r6,mp,1rj,na 1rc,225,1q0,22j 1qd,29o,1ra,296 1ra,296,1s7,28l 1qk,2tc,1ps,2qt 1rc,2v4,1qk,2tc 1rf,fd,1sa,hf 1sa,hf,1sp,ie 1sp,ie,1td,jj 1t9,m3,1sq,lh 1sq,lh,1s0,l1 1rj,na,1t5,nq 1ti,217,1sd,21o 1sd,21o,1rc,225 1tj,28v,1so,28v 1so,28v,1tl,28v 215,28u,1sp,28u 1s7,28l,1sq,28v 1se,30q,1rc,2v4 1t9,31t,1se,30q 1td,jj,1u2,kk 1u2,kk,1ur,lo 1t5,nq,1tc,n0 1tc,n0,1t9,m3 1ug,20l,1ti,217 1t2,28v,1vk,28v 1tl,28v,1ud,28v 1ud,28v,1v9,28v 1u4,32t,1t9,31t 1v3,33q,1u4,32t 1ur,lo,1vo,mm 1vo,mm,20i,nf 202,1vh,1va,203 1va,203,1ug,20l 1vk,28v,22a,28u 1v9,28v,208,28v 206,34k,1v3,33q 20i,nf,21b,o2 21b,o2,22i,oq 22c,1sh,21j,1tn 21j,1tn,20j,1v1 20j,1v1,202,1vh 208,28v,212,28v 22d,35o,216,355 216,355,206,34k 22i,oq,23n,pa 24g,1p5,234,1rb 234,1rb,22c,1sh 22a,28u,24a,28u 23n,367,22d,35o 23n,pa,24v,pn 25m,1n2,24g,1p5 24a,28u,263,28u 252,36l,23n,367 24v,pn,268,q2 268,q2,27s,qa 26k,1lf,25m,1n2 262,28u,26r,28u 26r,374,252,36l 2cq,q9,27p,qa 28q,1hj,27k,1jm 27k,1jm,26k,1lf 26r,28u,280,28u 27h,379,26n,373 292,37i,27h,379 27e,37j,28c,384 2aa,1f6,29b,1go 29b,1go,2an,1eg 29c,1gm,28q,1hj 280,28u,297,28u 297,28u,2a9,28u 2ah,37o,292,37i 2an,1eg,2bn,1cr 2bs,1f6,2ap,1f6 2ap,1f6,2aa,1f6 2bs,1f6,2ar,1gm 2a9,28u,2dt,28u 2ca,37t,2ah,37o 2bn,1cr,2cf,1bk 2cf,1bk,2d1,1am 2dk,1at,2b1,1f6 2ca,1f5,2ca,1d3 2bo,1dv,2ca,1dv 2ca,1dv,2ca,1f5 2d0,1f6,2bs,1f6 2e8,380,2ca,37t 2cp,q9,2e3,q6 2e3,q6,2f8,q2 2d1,1am,2dk,1at 2df,1f5,2df,1b6 2cp,1cb,2df,1cb 2df,1cb,2df,1f5 2ep,1f6,2dv,1f6 2dv,1f6,2d0,1f6 2dt,28u,2f8,2af 2f8,q2,2gd,pr 2fm,1f6,2ep,1f6 2f8,2af,2h8,2cg 2g2,30o,2f8,30t 2f8,30t,2f0,31f 2f0,31f,2f9,31s 2f9,31s,2ga,321 2fo,33b,2f4,33b 2n5,380,2e8,380 2gd,pr,2hm,ph 2hh,1f6,2gp,1f6 2h0,1f6,2ga,1f6 2ga,1f6,2gf,1f5 2gh,1f6,2fm,1f6 2ga,321,2gm,32d 2gm,32d,2gl,32q 2gl,32q,2fo,33b 2hm,ph,2j3,p2 2jj,1c5,2io,1a5 2io,1a5,2i3,1aa 2i3,1aa,2k7,1f7 2i6,1f6,2i6,1aj 2it,1c8,2i6,1c8 2i6,1c8,2i6,1f6 2j1,1f6,2id,1f6 2id,1f6,2hh,1f6 2h8,2cg,2j7,2eb 2he,30t,2he,313 2he,313,2hd,31i 2hd,31i,2he,326 2he,326,2he,32p 2he,32p,2hr,33p 2hr,33p,2i3,33q 2i3,33q,2is,33q 2j3,p2,2jt,on 2jt,on,2l9,o0 2l1,pc,2k0,q4 2k0,q4,2j8,rc 2kq,s8,2jh,rm 2jh,rm,2kh,qe 2j8,rc,2k4,sc 2k4,sc,2le,sc 2k8,1do,2jj,1c5 2it,1f5,2it,1c8 2kv,1f9,2k8,1do 2jg,1dj,2it,1dj 2it,1dj,2it,1f5 2ku,1f6,2ja,1f6 2ja,1f6,2iq,1f6 2j7,2eb,2l7,2g0 2ki,314,2kb,31f 2kb,31f,2k9,323 2k9,323,2kb,32s 2is,33q,2j3,33m 2kb,32s,2ki,338 2l9,o0,2md,n2 2m7,oi,2l1,pc 2ng,q4,2ls,qa 2ls,qa,2kq,s8 2kh,qe,2nf,pe 2le,sc,2n2,rs 2mf,1hj,2lk,1gb 2lk,1gb,2ku,1f6 2l7,2g0,2nm,2hn 2le,30u,2l1,30u 2l1,30u,2ki,314 2mh,314,2lr,30s 2lr,30s,2ld,30s 2ki,338,2l6,33j 2l6,33j,2mc,33l 2md,n2,2nd,m1 2nd,m1,2ob,ks 2oj,m5,2nb,na 2nb,na,2m7,oi 2nf,pe,2op,oq 2n2,rs,2pb,rg 2n7,1ii,2mf,1hj 2np,1j5,2n6,1ih 2mq,333,2mp,322 2mp,322,2mh,314 2nb,30s,2nb,319 2nb,319,2nc,31p 2nc,31p,2nh,32b 2mc,33l,2mq,333 2ob,380,2n5,380 2ob,ks,2p0,jq 2p0,jq,2pd,it 2oe,kn,2os,k1 2os,k1,2p3,jk 2p3,ji,2oq,k4 2oq,k4,2oe,kl 2qk,lk,2oj,m5 2op,oq,2pu,nt 2ot,q6,2ng,q4 2q9,q5,2ot,q6 2of,1jo,2np,1j5 2p6,1k6,2of,1jo 2nm,2hn,2pf,2il 2nh,32b,2nl,32j 2ob,331,2oc,32c 2oc,32c,2oc,31q 2oc,31q,2om,31q 2om,31q,2oo,329 2oo,329,2p0,335 2nl,32j,2np,32u 2np,32u,2o3,339 2o3,339,2ob,331 2p0,335,2pe,33d 2pr,37t,2o5,380 2pd,it,2pm,i3 2pm,i3,2q2,hm 2q2,hm,2qp,hf 2pa,j5,2pf,il 2pf,il,2pk,i4 2pk,i4,2pb,j1 2p3,jk,2pa,j5 2pb,j1,2p3,ji 2pu,nt,2qp,mm 2ru,o1,2q9,q5 2pb,rg,2rd,qn 2qm,1km,2pt,1kf 2pt,1kf,2p6,1k6 2pf,2il,2rc,2jg 2pm,32m,2pj,31n 2pj,31n,2ph,30t 2pe,33d,2pm,32m 2r2,37n,2pr,37t 2qp,hf,2rs,hg 2rs,hg,2s3,i0 2s3,i0,2s4,iv 2s4,iv,2s4,k0 2s4,k0,2s4,l5 2qp,mm,2qk,lk 2s4,l5,2s4,m4 2s4,m4,2s6,mt 2s6,mt,2ru,o1 2rd,qn,2rh,qb 2rh,qb,2rk,pd 2rk,pd,2s2,p2 2s2,p2,2tl,p6 2sf,1kq,2rl,1kq 2rl,1kq,2qm,1km 2rc,2jg,2ss,2k4 2s8,37d,2r2,37n 2ub,l3,2t9,j9 2t9,j9,301,jq 2tl,p6,2va,qa 2u4,1kl,2t8,1ko 2t8,1ko,2sf,1kq 2ss,2k4,2us,2ko 2ul,36n,2t7,373 2td,371,2s8,37d 30g,ll,2ub,l3 30e,or,2v6,ks 2v6,ks,31v,mr 307,1k2,2v9,1kd 2v9,1kd,2ul,1ki 2uo,1kh,2u4,1kl 2us,2ko,315,2l8 2vo,36b,2ul,36n 301,jq,316,l0 300,jq,30p,jq 30p,jq,31g,jp 32a,ok,30g,ll 31m,oi,30e,or 2va,qa,32a,ok 312,1jl,307,1k2 314,35t,2vo,36b 31g,jp,32d,jp 32d,jo,333,jo 316,l0,31m,me 31m,me,31m,oi 31v,mr,321,om 321,om,31v,p2 31v,p2,326,p1 32e,1io,31k,1jb 31k,1jb,30t,1jo 315,2l8,32v,2lh 32t,355,314,35t 333,jo,33k,jo 33k,jo,34b,lv 343,1h9,33f,1hs 33f,1hs,32e,1io 32v,2lh,34e,2lm 34q,34c,32t,355 34b,lv,34t,ng 34u,ng,34r,na 34r,na,357,o6 357,o6,35h,or 35h,or,35r,pj 34k,1gn,368,1f4 34r,1gh,343,1h9 34e,2lm,35e,2lo 35a,2lo,36d,2lo 36v,33a,34q,34c 35r,pj,369,qb 369,qb,36h,qr 36h,qr,370,rg 370,rg,37c,ru 368,1f4,378,1dp 36d,2lo,37s,2lk 38p,32a,36v,33a 37c,ru,37q,se 37q,se,38f,t3 38f,t3,398,tn 39j,1a3,38i,1bt 38i,1bt,37t,1cs 37u,1cr,375,1dt 37s,2lk,398,2lc 398,tn,3a3,u8 3a3,u8,3b2,ul 3b0,17j,39j,1a3 398,2lc,3ab,2l2 3a9,31e,38p,32a 3b2,ul,3c3,v1 3c5,17k,3b1,17k 3ab,2l2,3be,2kk 3be,2kl,3cb,2k4 3bt,30b,3a9,31e 3c3,v1,3d3,va 3d3,va,3eb,vh 3ef,17k,3d8,17k 3d8,17k,3c5,17k 3cb,2k4,3dc,2j9 3e7,2un,3bt,30b 3eb,vh,3fm,vj 3ef,1ab,3ef,17j 3en,17m,3hd,1a9 3jm,1ab,3ef,1ab 3ed,2hn,3eq,2gr 3er,2gr,3fa,2gi 3dc,2j9,3e1,2ic 3e0,2ic,3ed,2hn 3fi,2tm,3e7,2un 3fm,vj,3gl,vj 3fa,2gi,3ft,2gi 3ft,2gi,3gg,2gm 3gv,2sf,3fi,2tm 3gl,vj,3hd,vj 3hd,vj,3hu,vj 3hu,vj,3jg,vf 3ia,2r9,3gv,2sf 3jf,vf,3k7,vc 3jl,2pq,3ia,2r9 3k7,vc,3l3,v7 3l3,v7,3ln,v2 3mk,1ab,3jm,1ab 3l7,2n3,3k5,2p4 3k5,2p4,3jl,2pq 3ln,v2,3mh,ur 3mh,ur,3n9,ui 421,1a9,3m8,1ab 3p8,2e5,3m3,2l7 3m3,2l7,3l7,2n3 3n9,ui,3o2,u5 3o2,u5,3ol,tq 3ol,tq,3pa,tb 3pa,tb,3ps,sq 3qf,2b8,3p8,2e5 3qd,s7,3qq,rn 3qq,rn,3r9,r4 3r9,r4,3ro,qd 3ps,sq,3qd,s7 3t3,24o,3qf,2b8 3qj,2au,3s6,2au 3sm,o5,3sr,nb 3sr,nb,3su,mo 3su,mo,3tb,mo 3su,mp,3t1,m5 3sb,p9,3sh,op 3sh,op,3sm,o5 3ro,qd,3s3,pq 3s3,pq,3sb,p9 3s6,2au,3u1,2au 3t1,m5,3t4,ld 3t4,ld,3tg,ld 3tg,ld,3tg,mo 3tb,mo,3tl,mo 3tl,mo,3uq,mo 3u1,2au,3u1,24o 3u1,24o,3t3,24o 3uq,mo,3v6,mo 3v6,mo,3v7,nc 3v7,nc,3v8,o1 3v8,o1,3v9,ol 3v9,ol,3vb,p9 3vb,p9,3vf,q6 3vf,q6,3vm,rd 3vm,rd,3vs,s8 3vs,s8,403,t0 403,t0,409,tk 3uv,183,3v0,19i 40e,17k,3vt,17d 3vt,17d,3vm,17d 3vm,17d,3v8,17e 3v8,17e,3v1,17k 3v1,17k,3v1,180 3v1,180,3uu,186 3v0,19i,3v0,1a8 409,tk,40l,uh 40l,uh,412,v9 412,v8,41c,vm 41c,vm,41o,104 41q,18p,40r,17v 40t,181,40e,17k 41o,104,42c,10n 42c,10n,436,11b 435,11b,43h,11k 43s,19t,42o,19c 42o,19c,41q,18p 43h,11k,444,11v 444,11v,44m,128 44m,128,45e,12h 44n,1a7,43s,19t 45k,1ae,44n,1a7 45e,12h,469,12o 469,12o,476,12t 46e,1ai,45k,1ae 476,12t,483,12v 487,1ai,47e,1ak 47e,1ak,46e,1ai 483,12v,48s,12v 48s,12v,49j,12s 49v,1a8,491,1ae 491,1ae,487,1ai 49j,12s,4a6,12n 4a6,12n,4at,12f 4at,12f,4bp,121 4bf,19v,49q,1a9 4bp,121,4ci,11g 4ci,11g,4db,10o 4cp,19l,4bf,19v 4db,10o,4e3,vr 4e3,vr,4es,ue 4d4,12c,4e3,vs 4ea,11q,4d4,12c 4fd,18p,4e1,199 4e1,199,4cp,19l 4es,ue,4fb,ta 4fb,ta,4fi,t0 4fi,t0,4fp,ss 4g3,10i,4ea,11q 4go,184,4fd,18p 4fp,ss,4ga,sq 4ga,sq,4gh,sq 4gh,sq,4h4,sr 4h4,sr,4hf,ss 4ha,vh,4g3,10i 4ht,17d,4go,184 4hf,ss,4i1,ss 4i0,sr,4ic,tm 4ic,tm,4hv,ur 4hv,ur,4ha,vh 4je,168,4im,16s 4im,16s,4ht,17d 4km,14o,4k3,15k 4k3,15k,4je,168 4ol,pt,4ll,12f 4lm,12d,4l6,13m 4l6,13m,4km,14o 4pd,ne,4ol,pt 4qq,jk,4qf,jk 4qf,jk,4q5,km 4q5,km,4pd,ne #1pb,2hn 1pa,2k9 1pb,2ja


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Jervis.G said:


> Long smooth DJ trail.


Absolutely love it!!! I haven't been to this thread in a while, but I think this is my favorite one yet!:thumbsup:

Tim


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

*Live on*

Don't let this forum die, again. and keep up the maps, i'm sure i'm not the only one who plays them!


----------



## skierguy (Jul 18, 2007)

This is an adaptation to my last one. Two lines right or left let me know what you think.


-33t,-3d,-33r,4f -33r,4c,-33h,5o -33h,5o,-32h,7j -32h,7i,-30o,9o -30o,9o,-2ub,c7 -2ub,c7,-2sl,ct -2sl,ct,-2p2,ei -2p2,ei,-2i1,hj -2lj,8q,-2mb,7k -2kp,9p,-2lj,8q -2jr,ap,-2kp,9p -2if,bk,-2jr,ap -2g1,ch,-2hk,c2 -2hk,c2,-2if,bk -2es,ch,-2g1,ch -2c3,bh,-2e7,cg -2e7,cg,-2es,ch -2at,av,-2c3,bh -28d,7m,-29n,9n -29n,9n,-2at,av -278,66,-28d,7m -284,8h,-27s,7g -27s,7g,-275,6e -289,99,-28e,au -28a,9c,-284,8h -28e,av,-288,c1 -288,c1,-27m,dj -25l,56,-278,66 -275,6e,-26e,5v -26e,5v,-259,5a -27m,dj,-26b,gc -26b,gc,-25a,i5 -259,5a,-24f,4q -24b,4h,-25p,58 -25a,i5,-246,j6 -24f,4q,-23f,4i -23j,49,-24b,4h -23h,4j,-22u,4b -22s,3t,-23m,48 -248,j3,-23d,jl -23d,jl,-22h,k2 -21s,33,-22a,37 -22u,4b,-22l,41 -22l,41,-22b,3o -22b,3o,-222,3e -222,3e,-21n,39 -21n,39,-21s,33 -22a,37,-22s,3t -22h,k2,-21b,ke -21b,ke,-1v2,kq -1v2,kq,-1q2,l0 -1t4,av,-1te,ak -1te,ak,-1tr,a1 -1tr,a1,-1u6,9v -1u6,9v,-1ud,a9 -1ud,a9,-1ub,aq -1ub,aq,-1tj,bi -1sm,bg,-1t4,av -1tj,bi,-1tf,ca -1tf,ca,-1u1,cv -1u1,cv,-1u2,da -1u2,da,-1to,ds -1to,ds,-1t0,dv -1t0,dv,-1s5,di -1rf,cn,-1s1,c7 -1s1,c7,-1sf,bk -1sf,bk,-1sp,bb -1r5,cu,-1rf,cn -1s5,di,-1r3,de -1po,dd,-1qn,d4 -1qn,d4,-1r5,cu -1r3,de,-1os,ds -1q2,l0,-1g3,l4 -1o1,d6,-1of,da -1of,da,-1ot,dc -1ot,dc,-1po,dd -1os,ds,-1mf,da -1mg,cb,-1mp,ci -1mp,ci,-1n7,cr -1n7,cr,-1nk,d2 -1nk,d2,-1o1,d6 -1im,1n,-1lt,b6 -1ls,b5,-1m2,bj -1m2,bj,-1m9,c0 -1m9,c0,-1mg,cb -1mf,da,-1l7,c0 -1l9,c1,-1km,bl -1km,bl,-1j5,b4 -1hn,1h,-1i2,1e -1i2,1e,-1ie,1e -1ie,1e,-1im,1n -1j5,b4,-1ho,b0 -1hh,1m,-1hn,1h -1fm,7e,-1h1,2u -1h1,2u,-1hh,1m -1ho,b0,-1h8,bk -1h8,bk,-1fs,c6 -1f8,8g,-1fm,7c -1es,99,-1f8,8g -1fs,c6,-1do,c8 -1g3,l4,-1fh,l1 -1fh,l1,-1eq,kn -1ed,9t,-1er,98 -1dc,av,-1du,ad -1du,ad,-1ed,9t -1d0,b9,-1de,au -1do,c8,-1cr,c8 -1eq,kn,-1e0,kc -1e0,kc,-1dd,kd -1dd,kd,-1cl,ku -1bf,bs,-1bt,bp -1bt,bp,-1ch,bi -1ch,bi,-1d0,b9 -1cr,c8,-1c5,c3 -1c5,c3,-1af,ce -1cm,ku,-1ci,l2 -1ci,l2,-1c4,l7 -1c4,l7,-1bg,l5 -19f,bt,-1ak,bu -1ag,bu,-1b5,bu -1b5,bu,-1bf,bs -1af,ce,-19t,ce -1at,kf,-1ae,k9 -1ae,k9,-19v,k9 -1bg,l5,-1b8,kt -1b8,kt,-1at,kf -18e,bl,-19f,bt -19t,ce,-17u,c6 -19v,k9,-19b,kd -19b,kd,-18q,kq -18q,kq,-182,l5 -170,aq,-17m,ba -17m,ba,-18e,bl -17u,c6,-14i,ac -182,l5,-17l,l9 -17l,l9,-175,l9 -175,l9,-16h,l0 -163,9u,-11j,45 -163,9t,-16f,a9 -16d,a9,-170,aq -16h,l0,-15u,km -15u,km,-15d,ke -146,a6,-10d,a1 -14h,ac,-143,a6 -15d,ke,-14t,kd -14s,kb,-14e,kd -14e,kd,-13r,kq -13r,kq,-136,l8 -136,l8,-12q,lc -12q,lc,-128,lb -11j,45,-115,3q -115,3q,-10q,3p -128,lb,-11q,l7 -11q,l7,-11a,ko -11a,ko,-10p,kg -up,63,-vi,4d -10q,3p,-109,3q -vk,4g,-vm,48 -vm,48,-vu,3s -vu,3s,-10h,3p -10e,a3,-v9,ca -10p,kg,-101,kd -101,kd,-vb,kh -vb,kh,-uk,ku -u0,81,-up,63 -rm,88,-u0,81 -uk,ku,-qs,nm -qd,67,-qt,71 -qq,72,-r5,7e -qs,70,-rm,88 -qs,nm,-ol,p6 -oc,5n,-p1,5k -p1,5k,-pq,5p -ps,5p,-qd,67 -mq,7c,-np,61 -np,61,-oc,5n -ol,p6,-n2,q2 -ms,7b,-mh,7o -mh,7o,-m1,86 -m1,86,-lg,8k -n2,q2,-lo,qm -lg,8k,-kc,99 -jt,9f,-kb,9a -lo,qm,-kb,r8 -kb,r8,-il,ro -io,9m,-j4,9k -j4,9k,-jb,9j -jb,9j,-ji,9i -ji,9i,-jt,9f -h4,9o,-hs,9o -hs,9o,-io,9m -il,ro,-h0,s7 -f7,9c,-fl,9g -fl,9g,-g1,9j -g0,9j,-gf,9n -gf,9n,-h4,9o -h0,s7,-f8,sj -dm,8j,-e4,8s -e4,8s,-ei,94 -ei,94,-et,99 -et,99,-f7,9c -f8,sj,-e2,sp -ci,7i,-94,32 -cf,7f,-cm,7n -cm,7n,-d0,81 -d0,81,-d8,88 -d8,88,-dm,8j -e2,sp,-c6,su -c6,su,-al,st -al,st,-9b,sn -94,32,-8m,2g -8m,2g,-8a,24 -8a,24,-7k,1n -84,s9,-6s,rk -9b,sn,-84,s9 -7o,1p,-73,1g -73,1g,-58,1g -6s,rk,-5i,qm -65,rg,-6l,ro -6l,ro,-73,s5 -73,s5,-6q,sj -6q,sj,-6c,sh -6c,sh,-5t,s0 2i,1l,-5k,1g -5i,qm,-5d,qr -5d,qr,-5l,ra -5l,ra,-65,rg -5t,s0,-5q,ro -5q,ro,-5a,s3 -59,rv,-4k,rv -4k,rv,-3l,rm -3l,rm,-36,qt -36,qt,-2k,pv -2k,pv,1m,mp 38,20,2l,1m 1n,1k,2i,1k 2i,1k,2n,1k 2q,1k,34,1q 1m,mp,41,l3 45,2j,5b,3c 35,1u,3g,23 3g,23,3l,28 3l,28,3o,2g 3p,2e,4a,2m 41,l3,4j,kl 4j,kl,5j,k8 5b,3c,6s,4d 5j,k8,6n,k8 6s,4d,8o,5l 6k,k8,6v,k9 6v,k9,7h,kh 7h,ki,88,l1 8o,5l,9r,60 88,l1,97,lt 9b,m4,9o,nh 96,lt,9b,m7 91,sk,90,rl 95,r3,9f,ql 99,r2,92,rj 9t,t1,91,sk 9r,60,b7,68 9o,nh,9i,qe 9f,ql,9f,qc b6,s4,aj,sv aj,sv,9t,t1 b7,68,c5,65 c5,65,cv,5t ct,q0,cf,pu cf,pu,bv,q5 bv,q5,bc,qq bc,qq,b6,s4 cv,5t,dr,56 dr,56,e5,4g ef,rj,dj,qi dj,qi,ct,q0 ei,3e,f4,24 f4,24,fa,1t fa,1t,ft,1o e5,4g,ei,3e g1,t0,ef,rj ft,1o,gb,20 g8,1t,ks,7u ft,sr,i3,uo i3,uo,kc,109 ks,7u,m7,8p kc,109,m1,118 m7,8p,nr,9d m1,118,ng,11r nr,9d,q3,9v ng,11r,p7,12b q3,9v,rp,a2 p7,12b,q1,12d q1,12d,rc,12e rp,a2,se,a8 rc,12e,t5,12b se,a8,sq,af sq,af,sq,ao sq,ao,sq,ch sq,ch,t5,ct t5,ct,tk,d0 tk,d0,u2,d1 t5,12b,u5,123 u2,d1,ue,d1 ua,d0,10d,d5 u5,123,vd,11g 10e,d6,11d,d8 109,d3,11o,db vd,11g,116,10g 11o,db,14e,dm 116,10g,12q,v7 12q,v7,14g,ts 14e,dm,17n,gf 14g,ts,153,te 153,te,15o,tb 15o,tb,168,te 168,te,16h,tq 16h,tq,17m,100 17k,gf,1a8,hl 17j,100,17r,10k 17r,10k,189,112 189,112,198,11p 1b4,12a,1a3,128 198,11p,19u,127 19u,127,1ad,12b 1ah,hq,1do,je 1a9,hm,1ar,hv 1bq,124,1b4,12a 1de,101,1d5,10n 1d5,10n,1ck,11k 1ck,11k,1bq,124 1dm,jf,1fq,k3 1f6,100,1ei,vo 1ei,vo,1dr,vn 1dr,vn,1de,101 1fq,k3,1g2,k4 1g2,k4,1jg,kd 1g9,111,1fp,10i 1fp,10i,1f6,100 1g7,112,1hu,12j 1hu,12j,1jj,13p 1jg,kd,1l1,kd 1l1,kd,1o4,ja 1jj,13p,1mb,154 1mb,154,1nu,15t 1o4,ja,1o4,lq 1o4,lq,1ok,kr 1nu,15t,1qa,174 1ok,kr,1op,n8 1op,n8,1p6,kb 1p6,kb,1ph,nd 1ph,nd,1q0,jj 1q0,jj,1q3,n6 1q3,n6,1qh,iv 1qh,iv,1qm,n4 1qm,n4,1r8,j1 1r8,j1,1r4,n1 1r3,mq,1ru,in 1qa,174,1t0,185 1sg,nd,1sn,iv 1sn,iv,1t2,n2 1ru,ir,1rl,n2 1rl,n2,1s3,kl 1s3,kl,1sg,nd 1sv,mo,1u8,ki 1u8,ki,200,ki 1t0,185,1um,18f 200,ki,21r,jp 1uj,18e,1vf,18i 1vf,18i,20v,18m 20v,18m,22j,18q 21r,jp,240,ku 22j,18q,23r,18s 243,1eb,22g,1fa 22g,1fa,22e,1ge 22g,1ge,22j,1h0 22j,1h0,23b,1hh 240,ku,2c2,o7 23p,18s,241,18s 241,18s,24k,191 24k,191,25a,19c 25c,1dr,243,1eb 23b,1hh,23u,1hh 23u,1hh,253,1hb 25t,19v,269,1at 25o,19o,264,1ac 25a,19c,25n,19p 269,1at,26a,1c9 26a,1c9,261,1da 261,1da,25c,1dr 25l,1gt,264,1g5 264,1g5,26e,1fc 253,1hb,25l,1gt 26e,1fc,270,1e9 270,1e9,27j,1du 27j,1du,28b,1e4 28b,1e4,28r,1ej 28q,1eh,29f,1fc 29f,1fc,2ad,1gf 2ad,1gf,2bh,1he 2c2,o7,2in,vc 2bv,o6,2ik,o6 2ca,oc,2ik,oc 2bh,1he,2d5,1il 2dp,oe,2dq,q5 2dv,od,2e0,qb 2du,oc,2hu,ra 2dn,pv,2g0,o9 2dn,q4,2g5,oc 2d9,1il,2d3,1im 2d3,1im,2eu,1ji 2e5,oc,2ht,r2 2ht,oj,2ek,qv 2hu,oq,2ej,r3 2hq,s5,2fk,s0 2es,1jh,2fp,1js 2fr,oa,2fq,s5 2g2,oc,2g0,sg 2ht,sc,2fo,s4 2fp,1js,2h5,1l3 2h5,1l3,2i9,1mh 2ik,oc,2ik,o7 2hv,oe,2ht,ug 2ho,oc,2hn,ua 2in,v6,2ra,11u 2i9,1mh,2k7,1nm 2j4,ph,2l4,ra 2j8,pm,2j8,rb 2jf,pv,2je,r9 2jg,q5,2kk,r7 2k3,ro,2ju,105 2kc,ro,2k6,103 2k0,rq,2pr,114 2j6,ra,2t2,rd 2pn,rp,2jq,vj 2q2,ro,2ju,vo 2k7,1nm,2n6,1q2 2t2,ro,2j4,rk 2kd,ro,2q3,10u 2mk,ro,2mg,10a 2n6,rk,2n0,10h 2n6,1q2,2o7,1sk 2o7,1sk,2ps,1ug 2pn,rp,2pp,10q 2pt,rq,2q0,116 2q0,116,2q2,111 2ps,1ug,2sc,203 2re,11q,2ub,v1 2t2,rd,2t2,ro 2sc,203,2tv,21b 2ub,v1,2vn,u6 2tv,21b,309,227 2vn,u6,32s,10v 308,229,31i,22n 31i,22n,33r,237 32s,10v,35n,12m 32m,1se,32m,1te 32n,1sh,33b,1sh 32o,1sq,337,1sr 33k,1so,33k,1t8 33u,1st,33v,1tb 33v,1ss,34d,1tl 33p,234,34f,238 34d,1tl,34d,1s5 34o,1sq,34o,1te 35s,1s7,35g,1s7 35g,1s7,35a,1sf 35a,1sf,357,1sr 357,1sr,35i,1su 35i,1su,35u,1ss 35t,1tr,35g,1tr 35g,1tr,359,1tn 359,1tn,355,1td 347,238,37d,23r 35l,12m,3gg,17i 36b,1sh,367,1sa 367,1sa,35s,1s7 35u,1ss,36b,1t0 36s,1sn,36q,1tm 374,1so,375,1ts 36b,1t0,36d,1te 36d,1te,36d,1tk 36d,1tk,35t,1tr 36q,1tm,375,1t5 36s,1tb,36s,1tr 382,23s,3a8,23s 384,23u,375,23p 3gf,146,38t,145 39b,14b,3ge,14c 3a8,23s,3d0,23f 3as,14b,3as,14t 3b7,14b,3b7,156 3b0,14c,3bc,14c 3er,14e,3b4,14v 3b4,14v,3d9,14l 3bj,158,3er,14m 3cj,14q,3ev,16e 3d1,14o,3f3,168 3ed,23c,3cs,23f 3er,14d,3et,16n 3et,16n,3j3,14b 3gs,21c,3ed,23c 3f2,14e,3f3,170 3fi,147,3gf,147 3eu,14l,3ii,18o 3f4,14b,3iv,18o 3g9,14c,3gd,146 3fk,145,3gm,142 3f5,170,3j8,14i 3ge,17h,3pt,1cc 3iu,13b,3i1,13q 3h3,13v,3hp,13m 3hp,13m,3ij,13a 3h8,143,3i6,13p 3gl,142,3h3,13v 3ga,14a,3h8,143 3g5,149,3mh,14c 3ig,1v8,3gs,21c 3i9,13h,3iv,134 3iv,134,3jn,12k 3js,12m,3iu,13b 3iu,139,3iu,144 3jb,132,3jb,144 3ir,14e,3io,18p 3j7,14g,3j3,191 3j3,14b,3m0,1a4 3jb,14a,3lu,19i 3mh,145,3gs,145 3im,18f,3m4,14f 3ir,18p,3mb,14i 3jq,1uq,3j4,1un 3j4,1un,3ig,1v8 3jn,12k,3kl,11u 3kl,11u,3m1,10q 3ln,118,3kn,122 3kn,122,3js,12m 3iu,140,3mk,11a 3j2,143,3mo,11e 3j5,134,3mi,13r 3jg,12v,3mh,13k 3lh,1uu,3km,1vb 3km,1vb,3jq,1uq 3m3,10u,3mp,109 3m1,10q,3mm,106 3mm,108,3mh,13v 3mc,10g,3m9,142 3lk,11b,3m3,10u 3m8,14f,3m0,1ab 3m1,14d,3lq,1a6 3mh,14c,3mh,145 3ml,15o,3ml,171 3ml,171,3na,18g 3mn,15n,3n0,15n 3lv,15l,3mj,163 3ml,176,3m2,17k 3ls,182,3mr,17b 3m7,17q,3n7,18e 3nb,18i,3m0,19k 3nn,18m,3m1,1a1 3nu,193,3mh,1ak 3n4,1rj,3md,1s7 3md,1s7,3m4,1sq 3m4,1sq,3lq,1tl 3lq,1tl,3lh,1uu 3n0,15n,3mu,170 3mu,170,3ni,18e 3na,18g,3of,19b 3ni,18e,3p6,19i 3m3,184,3nk,18o 3o7,198,3mp,1aq 3nn,191,3p7,1c3 3o1,190,3pf,1bq 3oj,1ra,3ns,1ra 3ns,1ra,3n4,1rj 3of,19b,3ps,1ad 3p6,19i,3qe,1ag 3pf,19v,3p6,1c3 3pp,1a7,3pf,1c5 3pp,1af,3r4,1cd 3po,1a8,3qf,1aq 3q6,1c9,3pq,1c9 3r8,1r5,3oe,1ra 3qe,1ag,3s0,1ba 3q2,1ad,3ri,1ch 3qf,1aq,3ro,1bf 3pt,1cc,44o,1hq 3q7,1ce,3vn,1cp 3pu,1c7,3vs,1ck 3rk,1cd,3r1,1cv 3tu,1qd,3r8,1r5 3tb,16e,3ss,16l 3ss,16l,3sq,171 3sq,171,3tb,177 3s0,1ba,3uh,1c3 3ro,1bf,3sr,1br 3sr,1br,3tq,1c3 3rh,1cc,3rh,1c7 3us,15a,3uc,15m 3uc,15m,3t7,16g 3u8,176,3va,16g 3tb,177,3u8,176 3tb,1cl,3tb,1dv 3tj,1ck,3ti,1e6 3tc,1cn,400,1f1 3t8,1cr,3vr,1f1 401,1ci,3ta,1dt 3to,1c2,3uf,1ca 406,1ct,3td,1e7 42u,1oe,3tu,1qd 40f,13d,3uq,15a 3vk,169,414,160 3v9,16g,3vk,169 3vm,1ck,41f,1c9 3vn,1cp,41l,1cf 3vv,1cj,3vs,1f9 3uf,1ca,40p,1ce 408,1cj,403,1fc 41c,1ce,3vu,1e1 41g,1cg,3vt,1ed 426,ve,41b,11i 41j,10v,40f,13d 415,161,42k,15t 41l,1cf,41c,1c8 3uh,1c3,41a,1c9 42p,pn,430,ov 430,ov,43k,o7 42l,qm,42p,pn 42k,r7,42e,u6 42l,rc,42l,qm 42f,u6,426,ve 46d,1mm,42u,1oe 44i,ni,45g,n0 43k,o7,44i,ni 45g,n0,46k,ms 48m,1m1,46d,1mm 4ao,1k7,48m,1m1 4c3,1hr,4ao,1k7 4cn,1f8,4c3,1hr 4cn,1ds,4cn,1eu #fr,-10 13g,b7 23e,ho 45r,1ak 464,1as


----------



## VladislavG (Sep 3, 2007)

*My first*

this is my first free rider level, tell me what u think...:thumbsup:

-4nt,mg,-4nt,102 -4nt,mh,-4o9,mo -4nu,n1,-4o7,n8 -4o9,mo,-4o9,103 -4o2,n4,-4o9,nb -4nu,ng,-4oa,nr -4nt,o0,-4o9,ob -4nt,oi,-4o9,or -4nu,p2,-4o9,pa -4nv,ph,-4oa,pp -4oa,pp,-4nt,pf -4nt,pu,-4o9,q7 -4nt,qg,-4o9,qp -4nt,r2,-4o9,rb -4nt,rf,-4o9,rn -4lg,115,-4nu,sj -4no,vk,-4ht,10a -4nh,v3,-4j3,10j -4n8,ul,-4kl,10j -4na,104,-4j2,104 -4ls,111,-4m2,110 -45e,103,-4j3,104 -40s,102,-45g,103 -3vl,vb,-40s,102 -40s,102,-3vn,101 -40c,vq,-40b,101 -3r3,10i,-40e,102 -3vm,va,-3qk,u5 -3vn,101,-3qs,uv -3vl,va,-3vm,vi -3vm,vi,-3vi,vm -3vi,vm,-3vj,vt -3vj,vm,-3vk,103 -3rh,ub,-3rb,v2 -3lv,vg,-3q8,ua -3q9,ua,-3q9,up -3q9,uo,-3q9,10j -3qk,u5,-3qe,up -3qe,up,-3r1,v1 -3r8,u9,-3r1,uu -3lv,10j,-3qh,10j -3qi,10i,-3r3,10i -3pl,ug,-3pl,10j -3p4,ul,-3p4,10i -3ok,uo,-3ok,10j -3o5,ut,-3o5,10i -3no,v1,-3no,10j -3nc,v4,-3nc,10j -3mu,v8,-3mu,10j -3lu,vh,-3lu,10j -3mh,vb,-3mh,10j -3m0,10j,-3jd,10n -3lv,vh,-3la,vi -3la,vi,-3la,vs -3la,vs,-3kh,vs -3kh,vs,-3kh,10c -3kh,10c,-3jd,10c -3h4,10n,-3je,101 -3je,101,-3je,10k -3h6,10n,-3jf,10n -3je,10a,-3je,10l -3je,10f,-3je,10p -3cd,10n,-3h4,10n -3ag,10n,-3cd,10n -373,103,-3ag,10n -33r,un,-373,103 -2u3,ta,-33t,un -2s7,127,-2u2,ta -2qd,120,-2tu,v1 -2re,121,-2ts,ud -2o8,11e,-2ta,10h -2p5,11m,-2th,vv -2m0,110,-2qe,116 -2hc,104,-2m0,110 -2fr,vk,-2he,105 -2cp,tu,-2fs,vl -29t,s2,-2cp,tu -26h,oh,-29t,s2 -24g,kv,-26h,oi -22v,gc,-24h,kv -1tk,ht,-24g,kv -21c,en,-22v,gc -229,gp,-229,h8 -22p,i3,-22f,i4 -22f,i4,-22c,ik -229,h8,-21u,he -1v4,d4,-21c,en -205,es,-1vh,fc -1vh,fc,-20j,ft -219,i4,-20b,i7 -20b,i7,-201,j1 -20u,ig,-20s,ir -20s,ir,-216,j0 -1v6,d6,-1ub,e8 -1uk,ds,-1uf,d4 -1ub,e8,-1uj,f9 -1uj,f9,-1tf,fu -1vh,h5,-1ve,gd -1ve,gd,-1up,gn -1uf,d4,-1t9,de -1t9,de,-1sl,cn -1rs,e8,-1sv,ee -1tf,fu,-1t9,hm -1nm,eq,-1tl,ht -1sl,cn,-1re,dc -1re,dc,-1qd,cm -1rr,ff,-1rs,e8 -1qd,cm,-1qt,dr -1qt,dr,-1p0,dl -1pl,ek,-1pt,ff -1pt,ff,-1qj,f3 -1p0,dl,-1op,f7 -1j9,da,-1nm,eq -1g1,c5,-1j9,da -1e6,7p,-1fe,81 -1fe,81,-1ff,91 -1ff,91,-1ee,9l -1ee,9l,-1ev,aj -1ev,aj,-1e5,bh -1c8,b1,-1g1,c5 -1ck,77,-1ds,72 -1ds,72,-1e6,7p -1dd,8d,-1do,93 -1do,93,-1eh,8n -1b8,54,-1bq,5s -1bq,5s,-1bq,6m -1bq,6m,-1bb,7e -1bl,6s,-1ck,77 -1bn,8a,-1c0,9j -1ct,93,-1cn,a1 -1a6,9j,-1c8,b1 -1c0,9j,-1bh,9r -1cn,a1,-1bv,a2 -17m,24,-1bl,25 -1bl,25,-18d,5f -1b6,25,-1b6,2i -1ai,26,-1ai,38 -1b6,2c,-1b6,2k -19v,3s,-1b7,4i -1b7,4i,-1b8,54 -1am,69,-1an,5c -1an,5c,-19v,5d -1bb,7e,-1bn,8a -1af,7c,-1ae,88 -1ae,88,-1b0,8d -1bh,9r,-1am,9t -19o,25,-19o,43 -190,25,-190,4r -1a2,69,-197,5u -18h,6g,-191,7t -19q,6k,-1a2,69 -191,7t,-1a6,9j -12q,1l,-17m,24 -18c,26,-18c,5c -18c,5c,-18c,5i -18d,5f,-18h,6g -s4,s,-12u,1m -12f,31,-12q,21 -12q,21,-124,20 -12l,2f,-128,2d -119,2u,-113,1r -113,1r,-10f,2v -10l,2h,-116,2i -vr,1n,-10d,1r -10d,1r,-10a,29 -10a,29,-vp,27 -vp,27,-vn,2p -vn,2p,-102,2s -ul,1g,-vi,1k -uf,1e,-ud,2f -ue,1h,-tv,1c -uu,2m,-v2,1j -ud,2f,-tr,2a -ud,1u,-tv,1o -t9,2c,-th,15 -th,15,-sn,16 -sn,16,-su,1k -rs,s,-si,12 -si,12,-s0,1o -su,1k,-td,1j -td,1j,-so,21 -rt,1r,-s8,21 -s8,21,-s5,29 -s5,29,-rn,27 -qc,9,-s4,s -s2,1t,-rs,s -rn,27,-rq,1n -rq,1n,-s2,1t -nk,-25,-pc,-2 -ne,-1k,-qe,9 -no,-2e,-ol,-f -ld,-u,-m2,-38 -m2,-38,-km,-20 -lj,-3,-mn,-1f -mn,-1f,-ld,-u -lh,j,-n0,f -n0,f,-lj,-3 -km,-20,-k2,-3n -k9,0,-l6,-j -l6,-j,-ka,-q -ka,-q,-kq,-1h -kq,-1h,-k2,-14 -lk,i,-iq,13 -jl,-5,-kb,1 -k2,-3n,-ji,-28 -ji,-28,-ib,-3n -k2,-14,-ji,-20 -ji,-20,-ja,-14 -jb,-15,-ih,-1f -ib,-8,-iv,0 -iv,0,-j6,b -j6,b,-jl,-5 -hb,13,-ir,13 -ib,-3n,-id,-22 -id,-22,-gt,-28 -gt,-28,-hm,-13 -hm,-13,-gj,-8 -gj,-8,-hr,5 -ih,-1f,-ih,-n -ih,-n,-ib,-8 -hr,5,-hb,13 -e4,20,-gi,-1r -dh,1u,-g4,-k -b6,1p,-gd,n -c8,1q,-g8,6 -am,1i,-f4,1h -1i,1i,-am,1i -35,-76,-35,-5i -35,-5i,-2c,-5i -35,-4v,-35,-42 -35,-42,-2r,-43 -2l,-4e,-36,-4e -1j,-74,-1j,-5k -1j,-6d,-u,-6e -1j,-5k,-s,-5m -1k,-3i,-1a,-32 -2r,-43,-2l,-4e -2f,-4h,-25,-47 -25,-47,-2h,-3q -1t,-4f,-28,-44 -1h,-74,-r,-74 0,-5c,-1,-71 -1,-71,12,-6u -1,-69,p,-67 -1a,-32,-v,-3g -i,-3j,-i,-30 -i,-30,-5,-31 -1i,1i,1i,1i 2b,-6p,1h,-6s 2g,-6p,1d,-6t 8,-2v,k,-3i k,-3i,p,-30 p,-30,d,-38 1a,-3k,1b,-31 1s,-3e,18,-3l 1b,-31,1l,-34 17,-2b,17,-1v 17,-1v,1m,-1v 16,-2s,n,-29 n,-1n,1h,-11 m,-2c,m,-1g 1h,1i,4q,1l 1r,-54,1v,-6u 2j,-6r,3f,-61 42,-6q,2p,-55 1l,-34,1r,-39 1r,-39,1s,-3e 2l,-3p,2i,-31 31,-3o,27,-3o 2s,-33,29,-32 1n,-2b,1n,-1g 2l,-1c,2j,-2n 2j,-2n,34,-2m 34,-2m,37,-20 3l,-3o,3i,-2t 3l,-3a,46,-3l 3k,-3c,46,-2u 37,-20,2j,-22 3i,-2j,3i,-1g 4d,-2l,4b,-1e 4c,-1v,3h,-21 53,-1f,54,-28 59,-2n,58,-2g 58,-2g,51,-2h 51,-2h,51,-2m 51,-2m,57,-2m 5h,-2n,5g,-1i 5g,-1i,5t,-1j 4q,1l,7m,21 6m,-1d,6l,-27 6q,-2r,6o,-2k 6o,-2k,6g,-2k 6g,-2k,6h,-2t 6h,-2t,6p,-2q 7j,-1d,7c,-31 7c,-31,83,-30 82,-25,7g,-26 7m,21,a1,31 8a,-3n,8u,-37 8u,-37,95,-24 83,-30,82,-25 95,-24,8b,-12 a1,31,ck,57 ck,57,dm,6m dm,6m,hl,c1 hl,c1,jf,dt jf,dt,m8,fc m8,fc,ph,gb ph,gb,sl,gq sl,gq,129,h1 129,h1,14b,h0 15p,8h,14n,9e 14n,9e,15o,a9 14a,h0,1b9,h0 1b2,g1,149,h7 1aj,eu,14m,hr 193,92,15o,92 15p,93,15p,ac 15p,93,15p,8h 165,9n,166,97 166,97,16i,9j 16i,9j,16i,96 174,96,16q,97 192,9s,15o,9r 16q,97,16r,9n 16r,9n,175,9m 15m,i6,1bp,d4 175,9m,175,95 17q,96,17e,98 17e,98,17f,9o 17s,9m,17r,94 188,96,187,9n 18j,9n,18l,96 17f,9o,17s,9m 187,9n,18j,9n 192,92,192,9t 18l,96,188,96 18m,9f,186,9e #-4nb,pt


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yo comon dudes keep this going!


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

i didnt make this one buts its my favorite:



-2kc,-1k,-2pq,-2m -2kc,-1k,-2jv,86 -2j5,13,-2fl,7p -2fs,7s,-2je,15 -2je,15,-2j7,14 -2j7,1h,-2k8,19 -2k8,19,-2k8,1j -2hu,1r,-2iu,1k -2k8,1j,-2j2,1q -2jv,86,-2g4,8o -2hr,18,-2f6,6l -2hs,17,-2i5,1b -2i5,1b,-2ff,6o -2hr,23,-2ir,1s -2ii,1u,-2gn,49 -2ii,28,-2gt,4b -2gn,49,-2fu,6t -2gt,4b,-2g7,6n -2fl,7p,-2fs,7s -2fi,6i,-2fr,7c -2fn,6a,-2g1,73 -2g4,79,-2gg,8i -2g8,8m,-2g1,7n -2gg,8i,-2g8,8m -2g6,8n,-2f6,cd -2ff,6o,-2f7,6l -2f6,cd,-2dt,ci -2dt,ci,-28n,k0 -249,-3j,-29r,-17 -29r,-17,-29q,-10 -29q,-10,-24a,-3c -29u,-7,-23l,-2u -23k,-2o,-29t,-2 -29e,-a,-29i,j -29i,j,-29b,j -299,l,-29q,k -29n,j,-2a0,q -2a0,q,-2a0,19 -2a0,19,-273,1o -270,-27,-297,-j -299,-17,-29c,-f -294,-19,-297,-i -29b,j,-297,-b -23r,f,-281,7 -281,7,-299,l -28n,k0,-27p,l5 -24a,-2o,-270,-27 -24g,-2k,-26r,-25 -26r,-25,-28p,-o -273,1o,-1ur,3s -27p,l5,-271,lv -271,lv,-266,mo -24v,-34,-242,-2o -252,-32,-247,-2n -266,mo,-250,nn -250,nn,-242,of -24a,-3c,-24c,-3j -23c,-3h,-1se,-32 -1sf,-2s,-23b,-3a -23b,-3a,-23b,-3g -231,-3a,-23f,-2q -23l,-2u,-23k,-2o -23f,-2q,-239,-2q -239,-2q,-22r,-38 -23m,-2l,-23r,f -242,of,-235,p3 -1t2,-42,-22n,-4g -22n,-4f,-22n,-4a -22n,-4a,-1t2,-3t -227,-48,-22q,-3g -220,-48,-22j,-3h -1sc,-2a,-23m,-2l -235,p3,-21o,q0 -21o,q0,-20i,qk -22j,-3g,-208,-41 -208,-41,-1ta,-35 -22e,-3n,-209,-45 -209,-45,-1te,-3a -20i,qk,-1v2,r8 -1ur,3s,-1v1,73 -1tv,63,-1v0,73 -1v2,r8,-1tm,rp -1t2,-3t,-1t2,-43 -1tm,-3u,-1t3,-33 -1tu,-3u,-1tb,-34 -1su,-2u,-1sg,-2b -1sn,-2b,-1t5,-2t -1sn,4e,-1tc,59 -1tc,59,-1tv,63 -1tm,rp,-1sj,s3 -1se,-32,-1sf,-2s -1sg,-2b,-1sn,-2b -1sc,-2b,-1s2,40 -1r5,23,-1rd,2p -1rd,2p,-1rp,3u -1rp,3u,-1s6,42 -1s6,42,-1sn,4e -1rp,3v,-1sf,5j -1sf,5j,-1sr,69 -1sj,s3,-1r5,sd -1pg,m,-1pq,k -1pq,k,-1q8,j -1q8,j,-1qi,o -1qi,o,-1qs,1b -1qs,1b,-1r5,23 -1r5,sd,-1pt,sl -1pt,sl,-1ol,sp -1oe,2q,-1p0,15 -1p1,14,-1p6,s -1p6,s,-1pg,m -1nq,48,-1oe,2q -1ol,sp,-1n9,ss -1n1,5m,-1nq,48 -1md,6h,-1n1,5m -1n9,ss,-1c8,ss -1kl,80,-1li,7e -1li,7e,-1md,6h -1ja,8h,-1kl,80 -1hb,8s,-1id,8o -1id,8o,-1ja,8h -1g6,8u,-1hb,8s -1em,8r,-1g6,8u -1cp,8g,-1dl,8n -1dl,8n,-1em,8r -1an,7h,-1bp,83 -1bp,83,-1cp,8g -1c8,ss,-1c8,ta -1c8,sr,-1aq,sp -1c8,t2,-19s,su -1c8,t8,-1c8,u4 -195,ue,-1c3,t0 -196,uk,-1c5,t5 -1c8,u4,-1cg,ve -15v,tr,-1cf,vb -1cg,ve,-1cg,10c -1cg,10c,-1co,13d -15p,tu,-1ch,vi -1cg,10i,-1b7,vj -1co,13d,-1co,14o -1co,14o,-1cq,16d -1cq,16d,-1cu,173 -1a3,73,-1an,7h -1aq,sp,-19f,sm -1b7,vj,-1a4,11q -18f,5g,-193,68 -193,68,-19k,6n -19k,6n,-1a3,73 -19f,sm,-188,sh -19s,su,-18o,sq -18o,sq,-17a,sk -15s,sd,-195,ue -15h,sb,-196,uk -1a4,11q,-18q,vf -18q,vf,-173,15h -171,3f,-17v,4r -180,4r,-18f,5g -188,sh,-174,sc -174,sc,-15q,s5 -17a,sk,-162,se -173,15h,-166,13q -14t,6,-15k,1a -15k,1a,-171,3f -15q,s5,-14j,rs -162,se,-14l,s3 -14v,s5,-15p,tu -157,s8,-15v,tr -166,13q,-15p,16f -15p,16f,-14h,113 -13n,-18,-14t,6 -14l,s3,-14n,rt -14h,113,-142,148 -142,148,-12l,vf -11v,-34,-13n,-18 -12l,vf,-116,17e -11e,-33,-11q,-6a -11q,-6a,-11f,-6b -11f,-6b,-11i,-6t -11i,-6t,-128,-6q -128,-6q,-127,-69 -127,-69,-11n,-6b -11n,-6b,-119,-2t -11i,-6a,-115,-3h -11m,-6a,-118,-3g -11v,-34,-11h,-3h -108,-3q,-10s,-3q -10s,-3q,-114,-3p -11d,-2q,-11e,-33 -116,17e,-v9,uu -105,-3q,-vn,-3p -vn,-3p,-v8,-3n -v9,uu,-v1,12n -v8,-3n,-un,-3g -un,-3g,-tr,-32 -tr,-32,-t4,-2f -v1,12n,-t5,11b -s9,-1h,-sl,-22 -sl,-22,-t3,-2e -rp,-h,-s9,-1i -t5,11b,-s0,152 -r3,i,-rp,-h -qf,1b,-r3,i -s0,152,-qn,12o -qn,12o,-q8,19i -l5,1cu,-rn,1cp -ph,27,-qf,1b -om,2o,-ph,27 -q8,19i,-p6,133 -p6,133,-ok,14j -ou,16d,-pg,16j -pg,16j,-pp,16m -nm,36,-om,2o -mi,3h,-nm,36 -ok,14j,-ng,11s -ng,11s,-mj,15q -mv,16n,-ou,16d -lo,3m,-mi,3h -mj,15q,-ks,v4 -l1,17i,-mv,16n -jv,3q,-kr,3p -kr,3p,-lo,3m -ks,v4,-ju,13f -jr,17p,-l1,17i -l4,1d0,-kj,1ka -kg,1jh,-c8,1jg -kf,1jo,-kf,1jh -c8,1jn,-kf,1jo -k5,1jo,-kc,1k9 -jg,1kb,-kd,1ka -kd,1ka,-l1,1ka -l1,1ka,-lg,1kh -hn,3q,-iu,3r -iu,3r,-jv,3q -ju,13f,-is,11p -is,11p,-i7,157 -hl,17g,-jr,17p -co,1ii,-jt,1ii -js,1ii,-js,1io -js,1io,-cp,1io -jl,1in,-k1,1jh -je,1in,-jn,1jg -jp,1jo,-jv,1ka -ip,1ke,-jg,1kb -ga,3m,-hn,3q -h8,th,-1b,12h -h7,th,-h8,to -h8,to,-gn,tt -i7,157,-h1,129 -gt,17g,-hl,17g -g0,1kf,-h8,1ke -h8,1ke,-ip,1ke -et,3g,-ga,3m -fa,ef,-gj,fo -gn,tt,-1d,12n -h5,tp,-fv,11q -fq,11m,-gu,tq -gu,tq,-au,13q -gp,u9,-bd,13l -fv,11q,-p,18f -p,189,-fq,11m -h1,129,-ga,168 -ga,168,-f2,12j -fk,175,-gt,17g -f4,1ki,-g0,1kf -7f,2b,-et,3g -et,3g,-et,3o -et,3o,-7g,2i -dq,8s,-e4,a9 -e4,a9,-eb,bs -e3,a3,-dd,a1 -eb,bp,-fa,ef -f2,12j,-ei,14m -ei,14m,-dc,131 -dv,179,-fk,175 -d7,1k8,-f4,1ki -cc,5h,-d7,73 -d7,73,-dq,8s -dd,a1,-ct,ab -ct,ab,-cn,ap -cn,ap,-cj,ba -cr,bi,-cc,b2 -cq,12a,-d8,12s -ci,126,-b7,10j -am,17u,-dv,179 -cp,1io,-cp,1ii -d1,1io,-ck,1jg -d8,1in,-cs,1jg -ch,1jo,-ca,1k6 -cq,1jn,-ch,1k6 -ce,1k6,-d7,1k8 -92,34,-bk,4e -bk,4e,-cc,5h -cc,b2,-ah,a7 -b7,10j,-a5,13n -b7,1id,-93,1nt -c8,1jg,-c8,1jn -b8,1id,-be,1if -be,1if,-99,1nu -as,1ka,-bc,1k5 -bc,1k5,-bt,1k5 -bt,1k5,-ce,1k6 -8e,8g,-9r,ae -ah,a7,-a7,ab -a7,ab,-9i,ai -9i,ai,-8n,bp -au,13q,-1t,12k -1g,12r,-ah,141 -9v,149,-a2,140 -9t,14f,-8o,17h -90,18c,-am,17u -al,1kd,-as,1ka -90,2p,-92,34 -3k,96,-8e,8g -8n,bp,-83,ca -8o,17h,-7f,15j -72,18t,-90,18c -7r,1pb,-8k,1no -99,1nu,-93,1nt -8m,1nn,-8r,1nj -8r,1nj,-94,1ng -94,1ng,-9a,1ne -75,1qd,-7r,1pb -7g,2i,-7g,2b -6i,143,-7a,15d -6i,143,-6d,15q -66,17u,-6c,160 -5a,19a,-72,18t -6d,1rc,-75,1qd -5i,1s5,-6d,1rc 4a,7p,-5l,79 -5l,79,-67,8p -67,17p,-5m,176 -5m,176,-4j,18r -34,19d,-5a,19a -47,1t6,-5i,1s5 -1q,32,-3k,30 -3k,30,-46,4q -46,4r,-1,54 -4j,18r,-3h,17t -3h,17t,-2e,18t -22,1u1,-36,1tm -36,1tm,-47,1t6 -1g,1i,-1q,32 -1u,32,19,35 -2e,18t,-16,18f -m,19a,-34,19d -6,1ud,-22,1u1 -1i,1i,1i,1i -1,54,-9,6t -9,6t,4e,7r -1d,12n,-1d,12h -1d,12h,-1i,13g -1i,13g,-1c,14i -1d,12g,1j,13d -1c,14i,-11,15u -11,15u,-o,18b -o,18b,-p,18t -p,18f,-p,189 -16,18f,-m,18q 17,1ui,-6,1ud 2q,1uk,17,1ui 1i,1i,4t,1g 1j,13d,4e,146 41,1uj,2q,1uk 4e,146,6i,14m 5g,1uf,41,1uj 4t,1g,6n,1e 7g,1u5,5g,1uf 6n,1e,7v,1b 6i,14m,8c,150 ar,1te,7g,1u5 7v,1b,9c,16 8c,150,9v,157 9c,16,ak,s ak,s,bh,f 9v,157,bu,15c au,1tj,as,1te at,1td,qu,1p7 bh,f,ci,-5 bu,15c,dh,15f av,1ti,ba,1ud ba,1ud,bk,1vp qs,1pd,au,1tj ht,20g,c4,1ta c4,1ta,ce,1t7 ce,1t7,hr,204 bk,1vp,bo,226 bo,226,bs,23u bs,23u,c4,25g pf,1sr,bq,23q p7,1sp,bq,23j c4,25g,cn,276 ci,-5,de,-s de,-s,ea,-1p dh,15f,f7,15g cn,276,da,287 f5,-2r,fi,-3e fi,-3e,ft,-41 ea,-1p,f5,-2r f7,15g,gm,15d ft,-41,g7,-4o g8,-4q,gi,-52 gi,-52,gu,-53 gu,-53,hb,-4u gm,15d,hr,158 ic,-89,nm,-fs ic,-8a,ih,-86 ih,-86,nm,-fj im,-8a,io,-4p hb,-4u,hu,-4o hu,-4o,io,-4o io,-4o,jb,-4l hr,158,is,14v pj,1pt,ht,20g hr,204,pb,1pq k6,-8m,m0,-8l k5,-5l,k7,-8o k2,-5n,k3,-8p k3,-8p,m3,-8n ks,-75,k6,-75 k7,-72,kr,-72 m2,-5k,k5,-5l k1,-5l,m9,-5l m8,-5f,k3,-5g k3,-5g,k3,-5m jb,-4l,jk,-47 jk,-47,kd,-31 is,14v,k7,14e k7,14e,le,13o n6,-gs,lm,-gs ls,-gt,ls,-h3 ls,-h3,n0,-h2 ln,-gr,lo,-e2 lo,-e2,ln,-dh ln,-dh,lk,-d3 lk,-d3,le,-cl ku,-8l,ks,-75 l5,-8l,l3,-76 kj,-8g,kq,-7v kf,-86,kh,-7r le,-8c,lq,-7t ld,-7v,lm,-7i l3,-76,m1,-77 kr,-72,kp,-5n m1,-70,l3,-70 l3,-70,l0,-5k lb,-67,ln,-5q kd,-31,lg,-v lg,-v,n5,l le,13o,mq,12q m7,-h4,m7,-i6 m7,-i6,mr,-i5 mr,-i5,mq,-h3 n8,-f8,n6,-gs m5,-gt,ls,-gt n0,-h2,n0,-gs m0,-8l,m2,-5k m3,-8n,m5,-5m m9,-5l,m8,-5f lg,-6g,lt,-68 n5,l,og,1n mq,12q,nt,11q s4,-89,nn,-fs nm,-fj,ru,-86 on,10u,pq,vg nt,11q,on,10u pq,vg,qk,u8 pt,1pm,pf,1sr pl,1pn,p7,1sp ru,-86,s4,-89 rd,sn,sf,q2 qk,u8,rd,sn qs,1pe,qu,1p7 qu,1p7,qs,1pd sf,q2,tf,n9 tf,n9,ua,ke ua,ke,ul,k4 ul,k4,v5,jt v5,jt,101,jt 101,jt,115,k0 10t,f9,1bp,kb 10s,f9,10r,fg 10r,fg,1b0,k7 10v,fi,112,k0 119,jv,116,fm 115,k0,123,k5 123,k5,12s,kp 112,k0,119,jv 11b,jv,15n,hv 15m,hp,119,jp 12s,kp,13i,l3 13i,l3,14h,l4 14h,l4,155,kt 155,kt,16d,kf 15n,hv,19o,k5 1a1,k5,15m,hp 16d,kf,177,k8 177,k8,181,k4 181,k4,190,k6 190,k6,1ad,k5 19o,k5,1a1,k5 1bd,u4,19q,uu 1ad,k5,1b5,k8 1b5,k8,1bn,kb 1bn,kb,1cv,kp 1do,sa,1bd,u4 1cv,kp,1ef,l8 1ec,l8,1fp,lk 1ed,l8,1er,ll 1er,ll,1f6,m9 1en,li,1fq,ls 1f3,ql,1do,sa 1fp,lk,1h5,lt 1fq,ls,1h7,m5 1f6,m9,1fc,mv 1fc,mv,1fe,ok 1fe,ok,1fb,q0 1ij,n6,1fe,ns 1ig,n2,1fb,nl 1fb,q0,1f3,ql 1h5,lt,1i8,m0 1h7,m5,1i5,m7 1k2,1ic,1h7,1ic 1h7,1ic,1h7,1ij 1h7,1ij,1kl,1ij 1hc,1ik,1hi,1j6 1hi,1j6,1kb,1kd 1hi,1ij,1hn,1j3 1hn,1j3,1kb,1k7 1i8,m0,1jg,m0 1i5,m7,1jg,m7 1jg,m7,1jf,m2 1je,m6,1ij,n6 1j4,m8,1ig,n2 1m5,1ic,1k2,1ic 1kl,1ij,1km,1id 1km,1id,1kb,1k4 1kb,1k4,1kc,1lg 1kc,1lg,1kf,1m6 1kf,1m6,1lg,1oa 1nn,1i9,1m5,1ic 1lg,1oa,1mh,1q5 1mh,1q5,1nq,1rt 1pe,1i5,1nn,1i9 1p5,bg,1q6,a2 1ok,cr,1p5,bg 1oj,e5,1ok,cr 1p0,fr,1oj,e5 1ph,ik,1p0,fr 1ps,k3,1ph,im 1r2,1ht,1pe,1i5 1q9,ke,1ps,k3 1qm,kg,1v4,mj 1qh,kh,1qu,kc 1qu,kc,1rh,kd 1qf,kg,1q9,ke 1sk,1he,1r2,1ht 1rh,kd,1s4,kp 1s4,kp,1t0,ko 1uf,1gp,1sk,1he 1t0,ko,1tn,kk 1tn,kk,1v6,kc 206,1fv,1uf,1gp 1v6,kc,20i,kh 1v4,mj,21g,o8 20i,kh,213,ki 211,kh,231,kg 21g,o8,22u,ph 22b,1eh,21d,1f7 21d,1f7,206,1fv 231,kg,25u,k3 22u,ph,24c,ri 23b,1dg,22b,1eh 24c,ri,255,tk 24u,1ae,245,1ca 245,1ca,23b,1dg 25u,k3,28m,lc 255,tk,25k,ve 25k,ve,25s,112 25s,112,25u,12k 25u,12k,25t,146 25t,146,25o,168 25o,168,25d,18i 25d,18i,24u,1ae 28m,lc,29t,lj 29t,lj,2cr,lj 2cr,lj,2dt,l9 #-g6,1hl


----------



## lachlan60 (Jul 28, 2007)

THIS IS MYN...

-1i,1i,1i,1i 1i,1i,1u,1m 1u,1m,26,1u 26,1u,2c,2o 2c,2o,2i,2v 2i,2v,2u,34 2u,34,3b,35 3b,35,3o,36 3o,36,41,3a 41,3a,5h,54 5h,54,68,5p 68,5p,6q,64 6q,64,7j,6c 7j,6c,89,6e 8u,6b,9e,63 9a,65,9o,5q 89,6e,8u,6b a9,55,ao,4g ao,4g,b3,3r 9o,5q,a9,55 b3,3r,b6,3m b6,3m,bc,3l bc,3l,bh,3l bh,3l,bk,3p bk,3p,bu,4o bu,4o,ca,5l ca,5l,cm,63 dm,5r,ds,41 ds,41,e3,3r cm,63,db,65 db,65,dm,5r e3,3r,ef,3t eb,3s,ei,40 ei,40,fl,5t fl,5t,gp,7k gp,7k,hc,87 hc,87,i6,8o i6,8o,je,94 je,94,kf,9d k3,9a,l1,9g kf,9d,ll,9f ll,9f,pe,9f n7,9f,oa,9c oa,9c,p3,98 pn,9a,ok,9e p3,98,ps,92 pq,93,ql,8o r0,8p,pn,9a pd,9f,rp,9f ra,89,s1,7k s1,7k,so,6r t0,6r,rt,81 ql,8o,ra,89 rt,81,r0,8p s1,7v,so,9g rk,9g,rs,9e rs,9e,vg,9d so,6r,ta,62 to,59,t4,6d t4,6d,tt,4u tr,5g,t0,6r s9,7o,t3,9e t5,6n,v9,7a ub,3n,uk,2d uk,2d,vh,2d vd,2h,up,2h up,2h,ud,47 tt,4u,ub,3n ud,47,tr,5g ua,4a,vd,4i uf,44,vb,4a t7,6e,ve,74 v1,9c,uq,9c 103,3,108,-q 108,-q,10h,-16 10h,-16,10v,-18 100,2f,100,13 100,13,102,2 vh,2d,vh,99 vd,9d,vd,2h vu,6d,100,2f vv,8h,vu,6d vh,99,vd,9d ve,9g,vv,8h 10v,-18,11b,-15 11b,-15,11l,-q 11l,-q,12s,1g 12r,1g,135,26 135,26,13l,31 13l,31,141,3h 141,3h,14f,3v 14f,3v,14v,4a 14v,4a,15m,4i 15m,4i,16c,4m 16c,4m,175,4l 171,4l,17k,4i 17k,4i,180,4d 180,4d,18f,42 18f,42,18u,3h 19u,1j,1a3,1f 1a3,1f,1a8,1e 19k,2e,19u,1j 18u,3h,19d,2t 19d,2t,19p,25 1bq,-6,1bg,-4 1bg,-4,1b7,3 1b9,7,1bj,0 1bj,0,1br,-2 1a8,1e,1af,1n 1af,1n,1ac,22 1ad,21,1fb,23 1bs,-2,1c2,-3 1c2,-3,1c2,22 1bs,-2,1fe,-2 1fe,-5,1br,-5 1bs,-1,1bs,24 1c2,22,1d9,24 1f7,24,1f7,-1 1fa,-1,1fc,26 1fc,-1,1fn,-1 1fd,-5,1fp,-6 1fp,-6,1fo,-1 1fb,23,1fk,26 1fk,26,1fr,2e 1fr,2e,1gc,44 1gc,44,1gg,4k 1gg,4k,1gn,56 1i8,4b,1gt,4e 1gt,4e,1gu,4s 1gu,4f,1h2,43 1h2,43,1i0,42 1gt,4j,1h4,4h 1he,4l,1ha,4i 1gn,56,1j2,56 1gt,57,1gt,4u 1gt,4u,1h2,4u 1h2,4u,1h2,56 1gt,4s,1ic,4q 1ic,4q,1i8,4b 1i0,42,1i6,4b 1i0,4b,1i1,4g 1i1,4g,1ib,4g 1j1,55,1j3,4f 1j3,4f,1j7,4a 1i3,54,1i3,4s 1i3,4s,1i8,4t 1i8,4t,1i8,55 1j7,4a,1jj,46 1jj,46,1jr,49 1jr,49,1k4,4f 1k4,4f,1lq,7m 1lq,7m,1md,8n 1mc,8m,1mr,96 1mr,96,1nc,9j 1nc,9j,1o2,9u 1o2,9u,1or,a4 1or,a4,1pe,a4 1pe,a4,1q4,a0 1qh,9p,1r8,91 1r8,91,1rr,86 1q4,a0,1qi,9o 1rr,86,1s9,7a 1s9,7a,1sj,6k 1sj,6k,1sn,6f 1sn,6f,1sv,6h 1sr,ag,1t3,ai 1sv,6h,1t3,6n 1t3,6n,1t2,ae 1t3,ai,1u5,ak 1u5,ak,1uj,ak 1uj,ak,1um,81 1um,81,1ut,7r 1v1,7r,1v9,81 1v9,81,219,b1 219,b1,21r,bk 21r,bk,22n,c3 22n,c3,23g,cb 23b,ca,23t,cd 23t,cd,24j,ce 24j,ce,256,cb 256,cb,25q,c1 25q,c1,26k,be 274,au,27g,ah 27g,ah,283,aj 26k,be,274,au 280,aj,28e,al 28e,al,293,bo 293,bo,2dd,br 29k,bn,2cr,br 2an,bn,2dn,bs 2dd,br,2ef,bq 2e7,bp,2es,bi 2es,bi,2f9,be 2f9,be,2fr,bc 2fr,bc,2gj,bi 2gj,bi,2iu,cm 2kt,di,2io,ck 2k2,df,2il,cj 2k0,de,2kt,du 2lb,ds,2jc,d1 2kt,du,2mb,ef 2nm,e8,2lb,ds 2na,e1,2lt,dr 2lt,dr,2kt,di 2oa,e4,2na,e1 2mb,ef,2nu,es 2nu,es,2p5,f2 30d,eg,2nm,e8 2r0,e5,2oa,e4 2nm,e8,2nm,eq 2nu,ea,2nu,er 2p5,f2,2qc,f3 2qc,f3,2vm,gs 30l,e9,2r0,e5 2s6,ed,2s6,fm 2sc,ec,2sc,fn 2t9,ed,2sc,ev 2tf,ed,2se,f4 30m,ea,34i,ea 34g,ef,30j,ee 30f,eh,30f,h5 30k,ee,30k,ha 318,ef,30l,ff 2vm,gs,30s,hc 30s,hc,32c,hq 312,ee,30k,f8 32c,hq,337,hu 348,eh,33e,hu 32t,eg,33s,fq 331,eh,33s,fj 34g,eg,33l,i1 337,hu,33s,i3 33s,i3,343,ke 34i,ea,34g,ef 34l,j9,34m,im 34p,io,34n,j9 34h,ki,34h,k2 34h,k2,35m,k5 34i,k3,34k,j7 34k,j7,35k,j8 343,ke,344,kv 344,kv,39f,kv 34h,kj,34h,kv 34l,kl,34k,kt 34h,kj,35m,ki 34r,ml,34u,ms 35m,k5,35l,ki 35k,j8,35k,k4 35m,ki,35n,kr 35n,kr,35r,ki 35r,ki,35q,kt 39f,kv,3a6,kv 3a6,kv,3ah,k3 3b8,iq,3bg,io 3bg,io,3bk,is 3ah,k3,3as,j7 3as,j7,3b1,j0 3b1,j0,3ba,ip 3bk,is,3c2,l2 3dk,k3,3c8,k1 3c8,k1,3c9,kj 3c8,k0,3cp,jo 3cp,jo,3de,jo 3c2,l2,3gi,l2 3ca,l0,3ca,ko 3ce,kn,3ce,l3 3ce,l3,3dg,l0 3cb,kj,3dk,ki 3dk,ki,3dk,k3 3de,jo,3dj,k3 3dg,l0,3dh,ki 3dh,ki,3dm,kk 3dm,kk,3dm,l0 3hn,kd,3ib,jt 3gi,l2,3h1,ks 3h1,ks,3hn,kd 3ib,jt,3im,jp 3im,jp,3j4,jq 3j4,jq,3ji,jt 3jh,js,3s1,ok #


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

pretty easy one

```
-42,-12,-3n,-1m -3n,-1m,-38,-29 -38,-29,-2n,-2n -4f,b,-49,-f -49,-f,-42,-12 -4e,20,-4i,15 -4i,15,-4f,b -3v,37,-48,2l -48,2l,-4e,20 -2l,4o,-35,4a -35,4a,-3m,3m -3m,3m,-3v,37 -2n,-2n,-21,-35 -21,-35,-1b,-3f -1h,5c,-25,52 -2n,4n,-24,52 0,-3o,c,-3n -1b,-3f,-n,-3k -n,-3k,-1,-3n s,5l,0,5m 0,5m,-t,5i -1h,5c,-10,5h -12,5h,-s,5h c,-3n,l,-3n l,-3n,12,-3l 12,-3l,19,-3j 19,-3j,1l,-3f 1l,5f,s,5l 1l,-3f,22,-3b 22,-3b,2c,-36 2c,-36,2m,-31 2m,-31,37,-2k 3l,45,2v,4o 2v,4o,2d,53 2d,53,22,59 22,59,1l,5f 37,-2k,3k,-27 3k,-27,3v,-1s 3v,-1s,44,-1k 44,-1k,4b,-18 4b,-18,4h,-r 4h,-r,4k,-g 4k,-g,4n,-3 4o,21,4g,2p 4g,2p,49,38 49,38,41,3n 41,3n,3l,45 4n,-3,4p,6 4p,6,4q,g 4q,g,4q,12 4q,12,4q,1i 4q,1i,4o,21 #-3n,-15 -47,10 -43,4 -3g,2g -2g,-2c -33,-1o -20,4d -16,-2v 0,-3c s,-39 5,53 20,-2r 2n,-27 20,4i 3q,-18 41,-b 4e,p 3s,2l 44,1m 35,3l
```


----------



## CTrider (Oct 15, 2007)

here's a short one, it wont let me build any further for some reason.
-1i,1i,1i,1i 3m,50,3u,55 3u,55,47,5b 47,5b,4g,5h 4g,5h,9a,8o 98,8n,ae,8s ae,8s,bh,8n br,8l,cu,7q bh,8n,bq,8k ct,7r,ef,6h eg,7f,en,bb ee,6j,eg,7h en,bb,hd,b8 hd,b8,hd,6t hd,6s,hq,6r hq,6r,i2,75 i2,75,ih,85 ih,85,ji,9s ji,9s,kb,b1 kb,b1,kr,bi kr,bi,mp,cv mp,cv,o8,de o8,de,q2,dl q2,dl,qp,dl r5,dl,ri,dj qp,dl,r8,dl rj,dj,t2,d0 t2,d0,ut,bn ut,bn,vi,a2 vi,a4,11d,b2 11f,b3,13d,em 13c,el,159,i1 159,i1,1al,qu 1aj,qs,1g9,15m 1g9,15m,1lr,1gh 1lr,1gh,1r4,1r3 1r4,1r3,1si,1th 1si,1th,1v2,20a 1v2,20a,20c,214 20c,214,23f,21q 23f,21q,26r,21f 26r,21f,2b8,1v7 2b8,1v7,2e6,1s4 2e6,1s4,2fp,1pm 2fp,1pm,2fp,22m 2fp,22m,2l6,22n 2l5,22n,2nc,22n 2nc,22n,2pq,24n 2pq,24n,2tk,27o 2tk,27o,30j,28r 30j,28q,35i,29o 35i,29o,39e,296 39e,296,3bv,27v 3bu,27u,3mc,2bs 3mc,2bs,3va,2fa 3vg,2hl,3uc,2i1 3uc,2i1,3v6,2ie 3uk,2ik,3ua,2ir 3ua,2ir,3vc,2jd 3uj,2je,3uh,2jj 3uh,2jj,3v2,2jp 3va,2fa,3um,2fo 3um,2fo,3vc,2g4 3vc,2g4,3un,2ge 3un,2ge,3v9,2gm 3v9,2gm,3um,2h7 3um,2h7,3vg,2hl 3v6,2ie,3uj,2il 3vc,2jd,3uk,2jg 3v2,2jp,3uk,2ke 3uk,2ke,409,2l1 409,2l1,400,2m1 400,2m1,40v,2mm 40k,2mo,400,2n0 3vv,2n0,412,2n4 41i,2ha,40h,2gf 40g,2gd,43f,2h5 40o,2j2,40b,2io 40b,2io,41m,2ii 41k,2il,405,2hd 405,2hd,41i,2ha 41n,2kq,40h,2ji 40h,2ji,41k,2je 41l,2je,40m,2j1 41r,2mi,40q,2le 40q,2le,41n,2kq 40v,2mm,40i,2ms 412,2n4,41k,2n6 41i,2n6,41r,2mj 43f,2h5,45l,2gi 467,2fm,46i,2ep 45k,2gf,467,2fm 47c,2cm,47s,2bc 46i,2ep,46v,2d7 471,2d2,47c,2cl 47v,2b5,49d,2a6 #ip,5t 12o,ap 15o,c2 1s4,1qq 2ov,1th


----------



## teoz (Oct 8, 2007)

CTrider said:


> it wont let me build any further for some reason.


because you should go up or down and left again.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

This level is crazy long and crazy hard... And no I did not make it...

Map: http://maxime.pageperso.free.fr/Freerider/play.php?track=5178

Map preview: http://maxime.pageperso.free.fr/Freerider/preview.php?track=5178

Good luck!


----------



## lachlan60 (Jul 28, 2007)

This level is crazy long and crazy hard... And no I did not make it...

Map: http://maxime.pageperso.free.fr/Free...php?track=5178

Map preview: http://maxime.pageperso.free.fr/Free...php?track=5178

Good luck!

that track is soo crazy!! :madmax:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

pure sex


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Free Rider 2 http://www.onemorelevel.com/games.php?game=622

It's kinda odd but I like the mountain bike.


----------



## kroonspeed (Nov 13, 2006)

-18 1i 18 1i 34 1i,32 1i 3v 1i 4u 1g,62 1e 6v 1d 85 17 9a 14 an 10 c1 p de i eu 7 gg -6 i4 -m jn -18 la -1s mt -2j og -3b q4 -42 rk -4m su -54 u9 -5b,ve -5b 10n -51 123 -4i 13m -42 152 -3k 16h -34 183 -2l 19m -24 1ba -1j 1d0 -11 1eo -g 1gf 3 1i8 o 1k1 1f 1lq 28 1nk 32 1pe 3u 1r8 4q 1t3 5n 1uu 6k 20m 7i 22c 8i 242 9k 25o al 27e bn 294 cq 2as dr 2co er 2ek fm 2gh g6 2id gf 2k5 ge 2lr g1 2ng fd 2p4 ei 2qh dg,2qk de 2qi e7 2qf f2 2qe fu 2qc gm,2uc jc 2uc cg 34k cg 34k jc,34k cg 34u jc,2vk do 2vk fk,2vk do 31g do 31g fk 2vu fk,30i fk 30i do,31g em 2vk em,38m c6 38m io,3ho g8 3ho rg 40o rg,3ho qs 40o rg,3ho q8 40o rg,3ho pk 3u8 rg,3ho p0 3t0 rg,3ho o2 3ro rg,3ho mq 3qq rg,3ho li 3pi rg,3ho ka 3ok rg,3ho ie 3nm rg,3ho hg 3mo r6,3ho gs 3lq r6,3ho g8 3ks r6,3k8 mq 3oa qs,38m c6 38m bi 38m au,40e rg 48s rq 4gc rq 4gc 10g,3ea io 3ea 9m 38m 9m 38m b8,2qa gi 2lu gi 2qk do,2mi gi 2qk e2,2pc f0 2pc gi,2pm gi 2pm em,2o4 gi 2o4 fk,2nq gi 2nq fu,2lu g8 2lu gi,2lu g8 2oe f0,39k ak 39k bi 3a8 bi 3a8 ak 39k ak,38m a0 3ea a0,6rm 114 6rm 17m,786 114 7ac 11e 7c8 122 7eo 13a 7j4 17c 7q0 1es 80s 1le 87o 1nk 8e0 1o8,7q0 1es 7qa 1h2,7te 1iu 86g 1o8,840 1na 8ce 1o8,84a 1mm 8ce 1oi,8u8 1rc 8u8 252,8u8 1rc a2g 23q a2q 2ba,840 1nu 8f8 1nu 8eu 1ug,4m 1i 68 1i,7q 18 77 1c 6i 1c 5t 1e 5b 1g 4q 1h,4gc se 4h0 se 4h0 t2 4hk t2 4hk tm 4i8 tm 4i8 ua 4is ua 4is uu 4jg uu 4jg vi 4k4 vi 4k4 106 4lm 106 4lm 10q 4ma 10q 4ma 11e 4mu 11e 4mu 122 4pe 13k,4k4 106 4gc 106,4k4 106 4k4 13k,5b8 13u 5fa 130,5c6 13u 5fa 12m,5cq 13u 5fa 12c 5fa 13k,5f0 12c 5fa 12c,54c 13k 5fa 13k,5ak 13k 5fa 13a,5do 13u 5f0 12c,ua -5a vi -5a,54c 13k 4k4 13k,4mu 122 4k4 122,4mu 122 4s8 13k,4mu 122 4ra 13k,4mu 122 4qc 13k,4qc 130 4ue 13k,4qc 130 4p4 12m,4ra 13a 4vm 13k,5rg 13a 5vs 156,5rq 13u 63a 15g,5so 14s 66o 15g,5t2 156 66o 15g,5rg 13a 5t2 156,664 15g 6kq 15g 6rm 15g,6rm 10q 6pg 15g,6rm 11e 6p6 15g,6rm 12c 6oi 15g,6rm 130 6na 15g,6rm 13k 6mm 15g,6rc 14i 6kq 15g,6r2 12m 6oi 156,76a 114 752 106,73q tm 744 114,73q tm 75m 114,73q uk 76a 114,73q vi 76k 114,73q tm 752 114,74e uu 75m 10g 76u 114,75c 106 76k 114,786 114 6rm 114,75c 106 75c 10q,75m 10q 77i 114,5rg 13a 5qi 130,8eu 1nu 8eu 1ug,7dq 12m 7um 1a6,7ri 18u 87e 1dk,85s 1da 8bq 1es,88m 1ei 8ce 1ei,87e 1du 8as 1ei,890 1e8 8ce 1e8 8co 1f6,aie 22s aj2 27s,aie 22s b0q 24e,b0g 24e bcm 25m brc 26k,bh2 26k bti 26a,bkq 26u c10 25m,bpg 278 c36 24o,bsa 27s c44 23q,bug 27s c5c 228 c4e 27s bia 27i,bh2 260 bia 27i,das 2ac egc 2ri,e46 2ng e46 2rs,9oq 228 a2q 22s a2g 23q,9qc 22s a2g 228 a2q 22s,9si 236 a2q 21k a2g 228,9u4 23g a2q 210 a2q 21k,a2q 22i a2q 278,clk 26a cri 2ng,clu 28q cva 2rs,cn6 2cs d1q 2sq,cp2 2hs d4u 30i,cqa 2l0 das 34u,cr8 2n6 deu 37o,crs 2oo dja 3as,cs6 2qk dnc 3co,ct4 2t4 dui 3g6,d6q 340 e5o 3ja,d74 358 e88 3k8,dh4 3as ebm 3lg,dki 3dc el2 3ok,dqq 3gq emk 3ok,dus 3ja era 3pi,eko 3o0 ell 3oa emj 3oi enh 3op eon 3p1 eps 3p9 er3 3pf es9 3pk etg 3pl eut 3pf f0e 3p4 f1t 3ol f39 3o3 f4n 3n7 f6b 3m3 f7l 3l1 f91 3jt fad 3in fbq 3hg fd7 3g9 fek 3f0 fg1 3dm fhf 3cc fis 3b1 fka 39n flo 38d fn6 373 fol 35p fq3 34g frh 336 ft0 31t fuf 30j fvt 2v8 g1c 2tu g2q 2si g49 2r6 g5n 2pq g75 2ob g8k 2mt ga2 2ld gbf 2jr gcq 2i9 ge5 2gm gfg 2f3 ggo 2de ghv 2bo gj5 2a1 gk9 286 gl9 268 gm7 247 gn3 223 gnt 1vt gol 1tm gpc 1rb gq1 1ov gqi 1mg gqv 1k0 grc 1hg grp 1ev gs5 1cc gsf 19o gsp 173 gt3 14c gtb 11l gtj ut gtq s4 gu1 pc gu8 mj guf jq guk gu guo e3 gup b6 guo 89 gui 5b gu8 2c gtp -j gt6 -3i gsc -6i grg -9h gqe -ci gp6 -fg gnp -ie gm5 -l8 gkd -o0 gie -qk ggc -t5 ge6 -vj gbs -11s g9b -13s g6j -15l g3p -178 g0q -18f ftm -195 fqe -19b fn6 -196 fjv -18j fgo -17k fdj -16a fah -14l f8i -138 f6l -11m f4r -vv f33 -u3 f1d -s3 evp -pv eu8 -nn est -lb erq -ir er3 -g9 eqr -dl er3 -b2 ero -8g esq -62 eu4 -3n evo -1i f1k c f3m 21 f5t 3g f84 4m fac 5i fcl 65 fg2 6d fjc 64 fmi 5b fpl 46 fsj 2o fva 13 g1r -p g47 -2q g6d -4u g8c -75 ga5 -9e gbn -bp gcs -e5 gdg -gk gdn -j4 gd3 -lj gb5 -nm g8e -pe g69 -qd g3v -ra g1j -s3 fv3 -sp fsh -tc fpv -tr fna -u0 fkl -tn fi3 -t4 ffn -s8 fdn -qv fba -oi f99 -lr f7f -iu f5s -fr f4o -ch f4n -94 f5l -5p f7m -3e fak -2e fdo -2r fgg -4d fis -6d fkn -8h fl9 -ac fk9 -br fie -c0 fh0 -b2 fg9 -a1 ffu -96#31q cg 31q 9c 316 a0,31g aa 324 aa 32o 9m,31g aa 30s au,324 aa 31g au,31g aa 324 9m,8ek 1ug 8ek 1fg 8lg 1c2 8ta 1es 8ta 1v4,8ea 1fg 8ta 1f6,8gg 1ia 8gg 1kq,8gg 1ia 8jk 1i0 8jk 1le 8gq 1kg,8nm 1i0 8nm 1lo,8nm 1i0 8qg 1i0 8qg 1le 8nm 1lo,8ek 1ug 8tk 1ug,4k4 106 4q2 106,4gc rq 4gc r6 4gc qs 4k4 uk 4k4 v8,4gc r6 4k4 uu 4k4 vs,38m ie 38m no,34k jc 34u jc 34u ne 38m ne,36q ne 36q m6 36g mq 36q li 36g ls 374 ka 37o li 37e l8 37o ls 382 mg 37e m6 37e ne,374 m6 374 n4,37o ls 37e ls,3ea hg 3ho hg,3ea ie 3ho ie,2qa gi 2qa o2 2v0 o2 2uc jc 2uc o2,3bg 9m 3bg 6s 3co 5u,3bg 6s 3ai 7q 3as 84,3bg 6i 3ai 7g,3bg 6s 3b6 68,3bg 6i 3co 5k,2q a 34 1i,2g 18 34 1i,2q a 2g 1i,u0 -5k ua -68 u0 -5u uk -76 v8 -5u uk -6i v8 -5k,u0 -5k uk -5u uu -5a,uk -5u v8 -5k,uk -5u ua -5a#O c9o 2db5a,O 702 tc,O fgs -9m,O fgi -92,B ftm 308 1d,B gf6 2dq 10


try that one..


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I love the block thing on line rider 2!!!


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

game would be alot better if you had a jump function


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Freerider Two Level.

This one is really fun. Took me a long time. Enjoy!

-18 1i 18 1i gs 1i ku 1i ne -u oc -u oc 1i,ku 1i 1qe 1i,0 jss h6 jss mq jss mq jn8,0 jss 0 jsi,0 jss 0 jni,hg jss mq jsi,i4 jss mq js8,ie jss mq jru,io jss mq jrk,jc jss mq jra,k0 jss mq jr0,kk jss mq jqm,l8 jss mq jqc,ls jss mq jpo,mg jss mq jn8,-18 1i -18 -2g -18 -6s 76 -6s 76 -26 6s -26,76 -26 -u -26 -u 1i,hq 1i l8 18,i4 1i li u,ie 1i ls k,io 1i m6 a,j2 1i mg 0,jc 1i mq -a,jm 1i n4 -k,k0 1i n4 -k,ka 1i ne -u,kk 1i ne -u,1j8 -34 1j8 1i,1es -34 1es 1i,1e8 1i 1e8 -34 19s -34 19s 1i,1e8 -34 1n0 -34 1o8 -34,19s -34 198 -3o 198 -34,198 1i 198 -34,1e8 -3o 198 -3o,1js -34 1js 1i,1os -3o 1ti -3o 1uq -7q 202 -7q 202 1i 1ti 1i 1qe 1i,1ti -3o 1ti 1i,202 1i 2bu ak 2bu aa,1os -3o 1ti -42,1p6 -3o 1ti -4c,1pg -3o 1ts -4m,1pq -3o 1ts -50,1q4 -3o 1ts -5a,1qe -3o 1u6 -5k,1qo -3o 1u6 -5u,1r2 -3o 1u6 -68,1rc -3o 1u6 -6i,1rm -3o 1ug -6s,1s0 -3o 1ug -76,1sa -3o 1uq -7q,1sk -3o 1uq -7q,1su -3o 1uq -7q,1t8 -3o 1uq -7q,1su 1i 1su -34 1o8 -34,1oi 1i 1oi -34,1nu -34 1nu 1i,1e8 -3o 1os -3o,1v4 -76 1ve -76 1ve 1i,1ve -76 202 -7q,1v4 -76 1u6 -3o 1u6 1i,1u6 -3o 1ti -3o,1v4 -76 1uq -7q,2eo -3e 2lu ak 36g ak 3lg ak 3me ak,2lu ak 2bu ak,2eo -3e 2ms ak,2fc -26 2o4 ak,2g0 -u 2pc ak,2gk a 2qk ak,2h8 1i 2rs ak,2hs 2q 2sq ak,2ig 42 2u2 ak,2j4 5a 2vk ak,2jo 6i 316 ak,2kc 7q 32o ak,2l0 8o 340 ak,2la 9m 36g ak,2eo -3e 2dg -5u 2bu -5u 2bu aa,3m4 ak 4ao ak,3k8 ak 3mo u 3jk ak,3mo u 3ok u 3ok ak,3me 1s 3im ak,3m4 2q 3ho ak,3gg ak 3m4 3e,3fi ak 3lq 4c,3ek ak 3lg 5a,3dm ak 3l6 68,3ce ak 3l6 6s,3b6 ak 3ks 7q,3ai ak 3ki 8o,39k ak 3k8 9m,44q -68 4eg -68 4is -68 4is ak 4ae ak,4is ak 550 ak,44q -68 44q ak,45e -5k 4i8 -5k 4i8 ak,45e -5k 45e ak,4is -5u 4j6 -5u 4j6 -5k 4jg -5k 4jg -5a 4jq -5a 4jq -50 4k4 -50 4k4 -4m 4ke -4m 4ke -4c 4ko -4c 4ko -42 4l2 -42 4l2 -3o 4lc -3o 4lc -3e 4lm -3e 4lm -34 4m0 -34 4m0 -2q 4ma -2q 4ma -2g 4po -2g 4po -26 4q2 -26 4q2 -1s 4qc -1s 4qc -1i 4qm -1i 4qm -18 4r0 -18 4r0 -u 4ra -u 4ra -k 4rk -k 4rk -a 4ru -a 4ru 0 4s8 0 4s8 a 4si a 4si k 4ss k 500 k 500 u 50a u 50a 18 50k 18 50k 1i 50u 1i 50u 1s 518 1s 518 26 51i 26 51i 2g 51s 2g 51s 2q 526 2q 526 34 52g 34 52g 3e 52q 3e 52q 3o 534 3o 534 42 53e 42 53e 4c 53o 4c 53o 4m 542 4m 542 50 54c 50 54c 5a 54m 5a 54m 5k 550 5k 550 5u 55a 5u 55a 68 55k 68 55k 6i 55u 6i 55u 6s 568 6s 568 76 56i 76 56i 7g 56s 7g 56s 7q 576 7q 576 84 57g 84 57g 8e 57q 8e 57q 8o 584 8o 584 92 58e 92 58e 9c 58o 9c 58o 9m 592 9m 592 a0 59c a0 59c aa 59m aa 59m ak,54m ak 5au ak 65q ak 6ei ak 6ei aa 6es aa 6es a0 6f6 a0 6f6 9m 6fg 9m 6fg 9c 6fq 9c 6fq 92 6g4 92 6g4 8o 6ge 8o 6ge 8e 6go 8e 6go 84 6mc 84 6mc 7q 6mm 7q 6mm 7g 6n0 7g 6n0 76 6na 76 6na 6s 6nk 6s 6nk 6i 6nu 6i 6nu 68 6o8 68 6o8 5u 6oi 5u 6oi 5k 6os 5k 6t8 5k 73q 5k 7ac 5k 7i6 5k 7mi 5k 7ng 5k 7ng 5u 7nq 5u 7nq 68 7o4 68 7o4 6i 7oe 6i 7oe 6s 7oo 6s 7oo 76 7p2 76 7p2 7g 7pc 7g 7pc 7q 7pm 7q 7pm 84 7q0 84 7q0 8e 7qa 8e 7qa 8o 7qk 8o 7qk 92 7qu 92 7qu 9c 7r8 9c 7r8 9m 7ri 9m 7ri a0 7rs a0 7rs aa 7s6 aa 7s6 ak 7sg ak 7sg au 7sq au 7sq b8 7t4 b8 7t4 bi 7te bi 7te bs 7to bs 7to c6 7u2 c6 7u2 cg 7uc cg 7uc cq 7um cq 7um d4 7v0 d4 7v0 de 7va de 7va do 7vk do 7vk e2 7vu e2 7vu ec 808 ec 808 em 80i em 80i f0 80s f0 80s fa 816 fa 816 fk 81g fk 81g fu 81q fu 81q g8 824 g8 824 gi 82e gi 82e gs 82o gs 82o h6 832 h6 832 hg 83c hg 83c hq 83m hq 83m i4 840 i4 840 ie 84a ie 84a io 84k io 84k j2 84u j2 84u jc 858 jc 858 jm 85i jm 85i k0 85s k0 85s ka 866 ka 866 kk 86g kk 86g ku 86q ku 86q l8 8k8 l8,4bc ak 4bc -5k,4c0 -5k 4c0 ak,4b2 -5k 45e aa,45o ak 4bc -5a,45o -5k 4bc aa,45e -5a 4b2 ak,4ca -5k 4i8 aa,4hu ak 4c0 -5a,4hu -5k 4c0 aa,4ca ak 4i8 -5a,5no ak 5ne aa 5ne a0 5no 9m 5o2 9m 5oc a0 5oc aa 5o2 ak,5om aa 5om a0 5o2 9c 5no 9c 5n4 a0 5n4 aa,5om aa 5rg aa 5rg a0 5s4 9c 5se 9c 5t2 a0 5t2 aa 5tc aa 5tc 92 5t2 84 5so 7q 5oc 7q,5t2 a0 5tc a0,5so aa 5so a0 5se 9m 5s4 9m 5rq a0 5rq aa 5s4 ak,5so aa 5se ak,5om 7q 5o2 7q,5ls 9m 5ls aa 5n4 aa,5ls aa 5ie ak,5t2 92 5so 84 5rg 84 5rg 92 5t2 92,5r6 92 5r6 84 5pa 84 5pa 92 5r6 92,5p0 84 5p0 92 5no 92 5ne 92,5no 92 5n4 92 5oc 84 5p0 84,5ls 9m 5o2 7q,5ls 9m 5m6 9m 5mg 9m 5m6 a0 5ls a0 5ls aa,5ls a0 5jc ak,5tc 9c 5t2 9c 5t2 a0,5ls ak 5ls aa,5ls 9m 5k0 ak,-u -2g -u -6i 6s -6i,-u -2g 6s -2g 6s -6i,7lu 3o 7o4 3o,88c jm 7o4 3o,88c jm 88c l8,7lu 3o 7lu 5k,7lu 3o 7l0 5k,7lu 3o 7km 5k,7lk 4c 7kc 5k,7la 50 7k2 5k,7la 5a 7jo 5k,8lg l8 8oa l8 97k l8,96m l8 aa0 l8,8t0 hq 8sm i4 8n2 l8,8sm i4 8sm l8,9ca hq 9ck i4 9ck l8,8tk l8 8ta ku 8ta kk 8tk ka 8tu ka 8u8 kk 8ui ka 8us ka 8v6 kk 8vg ka 8vq ka 904 kk 904 ku 8vq l8 8vg l8 8v6 ku 8us l8 8ui l8 8u8 ku 8tu l8,8u8 kk 8u8 ku,8v6 kk 8v6 ku,9c0 ku 9c0 kk 9bm ka 9bc ka 9b2 kk 9ao ka 9ae ka 9a4 kk 99q ka 99g ka 996 kk 996 ku 99g l8 99q l8 9a4 ku 9ae l8 9ao l8 9b2 ku 9bc l8 9bm l8 9c0 ku,9a4 ku 9a4 kk,9b2 ku 9b2 kk,9c0 hq 9ca hq,8t0 hq 9ca hq,8lg l8 8k8 l8,8me l8 8t0 hg 8ta hq,8t0 hg 8t0 hq,8re io 8re l8,8r4 j2 8r4 l8,8pi k0 8pi l8,8p8 k0 8p8 l8,8pi k0 8pi jm,9ck kk 9di kk,9ck ku 9di ku 9di kk,9di l8 9di i4 9ds hq 9t6 hq 9tg i4 9tg l8,9ss ku 9si l8,9s8 l8 9ru ku 9ru kk 9rk ka 9ra ka 9r0 kk 9qm ka,9ru ku 9rk l8,9ra l8 9r0 ku 9r0 kk,9r0 ku 9qm l8,9qc l8 9q2 ku 9q2 kk 9qc ka 9qm ka,9ss ku 9ss kk 9si ka 9s8 ka 9ru kk,9h0 l8 9eq l8,9e6 ku 9e6 kk 9eg ka 9eq ka 9f4 kk 9f4 ku 9eq l8,9f4 kk 9fe ka 9fo ka 9g2 kk 9gc ka 9gm ka 9h0 kk 9h0 ku 9gm l8,9gc l8 9g2 ku 9fo l8,9g2 ku 9g2 kk,9fe l8 9f4 ku 9f4 kk,9e6 ku 9eg l8,9ue i4 9v2 i4,9ue i4 9ue l8,9v2 io 9v2 l8,9v2 io a3o l8,a0u jm a0u l8,a1i k0 a1i l8,a4c ku 9v2 i4,a4c ku a4c l8,a9m l8 apk l8,apa l8 avs l8#4ii -68 4ii -7g 4is -7g 4ma -42 4pe -42 4po -42 4ss -u 4vm -u 500 -u 5a0 92 5a0 ak,4is -68 4is -76 4ma -3o,4ma -2g 4ma -3o,4mk -2g 4mk -3o 4pe -3o,4si k 4si -u,4pe -2g 4pe -3o,4po -2g 4po -3o 4si -u,4ss k 4ss -k 4vm -k 4vm k,59m ak 59m 9c 59m 92 500 -k 500 k,6ei ak 6ei 9c 6go 76,6go 84 6go 7g 6go 76,6e8 ak 6e8 9c 6h2 6i 6lo 6i 6m2 6i 6mc 6i 6oi 4c 6os 42 6t8 42 6t8 5a 6t8 5k,6h2 84 6h2 6s 6m2 6s 6m2 84,6mc 84 6mc 6s,6oi 5k 6oi 50 6oi 4m 6mc 6s,6os 5k 6os 4c 6su 4c 6su 5k,-k -68 -k -50,-k -68 0 -68 0 -5k -k -5k 0 -5a 0 -50,a -68 a -5a a -50 u -50,a -68 u -68,a -5k k -5k,18 -68 18 -50,18 -68 1i -68 1s -5u 1s -5a 1i -50 18 -50,34 -68 34 -50 3e -50 3o -5a 3e -5k 3o -5u,3e -5k 34 -5k,34 -68 3e -68 3o -5u,42 -68 42 -5a 4c -50 4m -5a 4m -68,50 -68 50 -50 5k -50,5u -68 5u -50 6i -50,-k -2q -k -42 0 -42 0 -3e -k -3e 0 -34 0 -2q,k -42 a -3o a -34 a -2q,k -42 u -3o u -2q,a -3e u -3e,18 -2q 18 -3o 1i -42 1s -3o 26 -42 2g -3o 2g -2q,2q -42 2q -2q,2q -42 34 -42 3e -3o 34 -3e 2q -3e,3o -3o 42 -42 4c -3o 4c -2q,3o -3o 3o -2q,3o -3e 4c -3e,50 -2q 4m -34 4m -3o 50 -42 5a -42 5k -3o,50 -2q 5a -2q 5k -34 5k -3e 5a -3e,5u -42 6i -42,5u -42 5u -2q 6i -2q,5u -3e 68 -3e,76 1i 76 a 6s a 6s 1i,76 -26 6s -1s 6i -26 68 -1s 5u -26 5k -1s 5a -26 50 -1s 4m -26 4c -1s 42 -26 3o -1s 3e -26 34 -1s 2q -26 2g -1s 26 -26 1s -1s 1i -26 18 -1s u -26 k -1s a -26 0 -1s -a -26 -k -1s -u -1i -k -18 -u -u -k -k -u -a -k 0 -u a -k k -u u -k 18 -u 1i,-k -1s -u -26,73q -a 73q -42 7pc -42 88c aa 8ja aa,73q a 736 a,73q a 71u a 71u 5k,73g k 728 k 728 1s 728 2g 73g 2g 73g 1s 728 1s,728 2g 73g 2g,73g k 73g 1s,72s k 72s 1s 72s 2g,728 18 73g 18,73q -a 73q 5k,728 3e 728 42 72i 42 72i 3e 728 3e,74e -34 74o -3e 752 -3e 75c -3e,74e -34 74e -2q 74o -2g 752 -2g 75c -26 75c -1s 752 -1i 74o -1i 74e -1i,75m -3e 75m -1s 760 -1i 76k -1i 76u -1s 76u -3e,778 -3e 778 -1i 77s -1i 786 -1s,778 -3e 77s -3e 786 -34 786 -2q 77s -2g 786 -26 786 -1s,77s -2g 778 -2g,78g -3e 78g -26 78g -1s 78q -1i 794 -1i 79e -1s 79o -1i 7a2 -1i 7ac -1s 7ac -3e,7b0 -3e 7am -34 7am -1i,7b0 -3e 7bk -3e 7bu -34 7bu -1i,7am -2g 7bu -2g,7c8 -3e 7c8 -2q 7ci -2g 7cs -2g 7d6 -2g,7d6 -3e 7d6 -1s 7cs -1i 7c8 -1i,73q -u 7dq -u,7dq -42 7dq -u,7eo 5k 7eo 42 7i6 42 7i6 5k,75m 1s 7bk 1s 7bk 3o 7bu 3o 7bu 42 75c 42 75c 3o 75m 3o 7bk 3o,75m 5a 75m 5k,75m 1s 75m 3o,75m 42 75m 4c,7bk 42 7bk 5k,7a2 3o 7a2 3e 7ac 34 7am 34 7b0 3e 7b0 3o,7ac 34 7a2 2q 7a2 2g 7ac 26 7am 26 7b0 2g 7b0 2q 7am 34,76a 3o 76a 3e 76k 34 76u 34 778 3e 778 3o,76k 34 76a 2q 76a 2g 76k 26 76u 26 778 2g 778 2q 76u 34,76k 2q 76u 2q,7ac 2q 7am 2q,786 3o 786 3e,794 3o 794 3e 78q 34 78g 34 786 3e,78g 34 786 2q 786 2g 78g 26 78q 26 794 2g 794 2q 78q 34,78g 2q 78q 2q,7gk 4m 7ga 4m 7fm 4m 7fm 50 7ga 50 7ga 5k 7gk 5k 7gk 50 7gk 4m 7gk 42 7ga 42 7ga 4m 7ga 50 7gk 50 7gu 5a,7ga 4m 7g0 4c,7ga 50 7g0 5a,7gk 4m 7gu 4c,7gk 4m 7h8 4m 7h8 50 7gk 50,5n5 8u 5n7 8r,5nh 90 5nh 8m,5t3 9f 5tc 9f,5t3 9n 5tc 9n,5m7 9m 5m7 9s,5p5 82 5p5 a3 5r9 a3 5r9 9u,5p5 a3 5or a3 5or 9u 5o3 97 5no 97 5n2 95 5n2 92,5p5 82 5p0 82 5p5 82 5p5 7q,5r9 7o 5r9 a0,5qn 98 5r1 98 5r1 9c 5qn 9c 5ql 98,5om 98 5os 98 5ou 9f 5on 9d 5on 9a,75m 42 75m 5k,7m8 5k 7m8 42 7nq 42 882 k0 882 l8,8ta ie 91m ie 91m jm 8ta jm 8ta ie,97k jm 97k ie 9c0 ie 9c0 jm 97k jm,92u i4 92u ku 92u l8,96c ie 96c i4,96c ie 96c ku 96c l8,938 ie 946 ie 946 jm 938 jm 938 ie,954 ie 962 ie 962 jm 954 jm 954 ie,92u i4 94g i4 94g l8,94q l8 94q i4 96c i4,8vg ie 8vg jm,99q ie 99q jm,946 k0 946 kk,954 ka 954 kk,954 ka 954 k0,8t0 l8 8t0 kk 8tk k0 8vq k0 90e kk 90e l8,98s l8 98s kk 99g k0 9bm k0 9ca kk 9ca l8,8tk kk 8tu kk 8tu ku 8tk ku 8tk kk,8ui kk 8us kk 8us ku 8ui ku 8ui kk,8vg kk 8vq kk 8vq ku 8vg ku 8vg kk,99q kk 99g kk 99g ku 99q ku 99q kk,9ae kk 9ao kk 9ao ku 9ae ku 9ae kk,9bc kk 9bm kk 9bm ku 9bc ku 9bc kk,9ds l8 9ds kk 9eg k0 9gm k0 9ha kk 9ha ku 9ha l8,9t6 l8 9t6 kk 9si k0 9qc k0 9po kk 9po l8,9eg kk 9eq kk 9eq ku 9eg ku 9eg kk,9fe kk 9fo kk 9fo ku 9fe ku 9fe kk,9gc kk 9gm kk 9gm ku 9gc ku 9gc kk,9qc kk 9qm kk 9qm ku 9qc ku 9qc kk,9ra kk 9rk kk 9rk ku 9ra ku 9ra kk,9s8 kk 9si kk 9si ku 9s8 ku 9s8 kk,9ii jm 9e6 jm 9e6 ie 9ii ie 9ii jm,9og jm 9t6 jm 9t6 ie 9oq ie 9og ie 9og jm,9r0 ie 9r0 jm,9gc ie 9gc jm,9jq io 9jq i4 9lc i4 9lc l8,9lm i4 9n8 i4 9n8 l8,9jq io 9jq l8,9lm i4 9lm l8,9m0 ie 9mu ie 9mu jm 9m0 jm 9m0 ie,9k4 ie 9l2 ie 9l2 jm 9k4 jm 9k4 ie,9l2 k0 9l2 kk,9m0 k0 9m0 kk,a4c l8 a4c i4 a4m hq ak0 hq aka i4 aka l8,a4m l8 a4m kk a5a k0 a7g k0 a84 kk a84 l8,a50 kk a50 ku a5a l8,a5k l8 a5u ku a68 l8,a5u ku a5u kk a68 ka a6i ka a6s kk a76 ka a7g ka a7q kk a7q ku a7g l8,a5u kk a5k ka a5a ka a50 kk,a6s kk a6s ku a76 l8,a6s ku a6i l8,ak0 l8 ak0 kk ajm ka ajc k0,ajm ku ajm kk ajc ka aj2 ka aio kk aio ku aj2 l8,aio kk aie ka ai4 ka ahq kk ahq ku ai4 l8,ahq kk ahg ka ah6 ka ags kk ags ku ah6 l8,ahg l8 ahq ku,aie l8 aio ku,ajm ku ajc l8,agi l8 agi kk ah6 k0 ajc k0,a9c jm a4m jm a4m ie a9c ie a9c jm,a6s jm a6s ie,afa jm ak0 jm ak0 ie afk ie afa ie afa jm,ahq jm ahq ie,aak ie aak i4 aak l8,aak i4 abs i4,aak i4 ac6 i4 ac6 l8,acg i4 ae2 i4 ae2 l8,acg i4 acg l8,acq ie ado ie ado jm acq jm acq ie,abs ie aau ie aau jm abs jm abs ie,abs k0 abs kk,acq k0 acq kk,a5a kk a5k kk a5k ku a5a ku a5a kk,a68 kk a6i kk a6i ku a68 ku a68 kk,a76 kk a7g kk a7g ku a76 ku a76 kk,aj2 kk ajc kk ajc ku aj2 ku aj2 kk,aie kk ai4 kk ai4 ku aie ku aie kk,ahg kk ah6 kk ah6 ku ahg ku ahg kk#


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Heals120 said:


> Freerider Two Level.
> 
> This one is really fun. Took me a long time. Enjoy!


That is the best Free Rider 2 level I've played yet:thumbsup:


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

R1D3R said:


> That is the best Free Rider 2 level I've played yet:thumbsup:


Thank you! Please anyone feel free to add onto it. Have fun!


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Great level but it ends kind of abruptly, no?


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

-18 1i 18 1i gs 1i ku 1i 1qe 1i,ku 1i ne -u oc -u oc 1i,0 jss h6 jss mq jss mq jn8,0 jss 0 jsi,0 jss 0 jni,hg jss mq jsi,i4 jss mq js8,ie jss mq jru,io jss mq jrk,jc jss mq jra,k0 jss mq jr0,kk jss mq jqm,l8 jss mq jqc,ls jss mq jpo,mg jss mq jn8,-18 1i -18 -2g -18 -6s 76 -6s,-u -26 -u 1i,hq 1i l8 18,i4 1i li u,ie 1i ls k,io 1i m6 a,j2 1i mg 0,jc 1i mq -a,jm 1i n4 -k,k0 1i n4 -k,ka 1i ne -u,kk 1i ne -u,1j8 -34 1j8 1i,1es -34 1es 1i,1e8 1i 1e8 -34 1n0 -34 1o8 -34,1e8 -34 19s -34 198 -3o 198 -34,19s -34 19s 1i,198 1i 198 -34,1e8 -3o 198 -3o,1js -34 1js 1i,1os -3o 1ti -3o 1ti 1i 1qe 1i,1ti -3o 1uq -7q 202 -7q 202 1i 2bu ak 2bu aa,202 1i 1ti 1i,1os -3o 1ti -42,1p6 -3o 1ti -4c,1pg -3o 1ts -4m,1pq -3o 1ts -50,1q4 -3o 1ts -5a,1qe -3o 1u6 -5k,1qo -3o 1u6 -5u,1r2 -3o 1u6 -68,1rc -3o 1u6 -6i,1rm -3o 1ug -6s,1s0 -3o 1ug -76,1sa -3o 1uq -7q,1sk -3o 1uq -7q,1su -3o 1uq -7q,1t8 -3o 1uq -7q,1su 1i 1su -34 1o8 -34,1oi 1i 1oi -34,1nu -34 1nu 1i,1e8 -3o 1os -3o,1v4 -76 1ve -76 202 -7q,1ve -76 1ve 1i,1v4 -76 1u6 -3o 1ti -3o,1u6 -3o 1u6 1i,1v4 -76 1uq -7q,2eo -3e 2lu ak 2bu ak,2lu ak 36g ak 3lg ak 3me ak,2eo -3e 2ms ak,2fc -26 2o4 ak,2g0 -u 2pc ak,2gk a 2qk ak,2h8 1i 2rs ak,2hs 2q 2sq ak,2ig 42 2u2 ak,2j4 5a 2vk ak,2jo 6i 316 ak,2kc 7q 32o ak,2l0 8o 340 ak,2la 9m 36g ak,2eo -3e 2dg -5u 2bu -5u 2bu aa,3m4 ak 4ao ak,3k8 ak 3mo u 3ok u 3ok ak,3mo u 3jk ak,3me 1s 3im ak,3m4 2q 3ho ak,3gg ak 3m4 3e,3fi ak 3lq 4c,3ek ak 3lg 5a,3dm ak 3l6 68,3ce ak 3l6 6s,3b6 ak 3ks 7q,3ai ak 3ki 8o,39k ak 3k8 9m,44q -68 4eg -68 4is -68 4is ak 550 ak,4is ak 4ae ak,44q -68 44q ak,45e -5k 4i8 -5k 4i8 ak,45e -5k 45e ak,4is -5u 4j6 -5u 4j6 -5k 4jg -5k 4jg -5a 4jq -5a 4jq -50 4k4 -50 4k4 -4m 4ke -4m 4ke -4c 4ko -4c 4ko -42 4l2 -42 4l2 -3o 4lc -3o 4lc -3e 4lm -3e 4lm -34 4m0 -34 4m0 -2q 4ma -2q 4ma -2g 4po -2g 4po -26 4q2 -26 4q2 -1s 4qc -1s 4qc -1i 4qm -1i 4qm -18 4r0 -18 4r0 -u 4ra -u 4ra -k 4rk -k 4rk -a 4ru -a 4ru 0 4s8 0 4s8 a 4si a 4si k 4ss k 500 k 500 u 50a u 50a 18 50k 18 50k 1i 50u 1i 50u 1s 518 1s 518 26 51i 26 51i 2g 51s 2g 51s 2q 526 2q 526 34 52g 34 52g 3e 52q 3e 52q 3o 534 3o 534 42 53e 42 53e 4c 53o 4c 53o 4m 542 4m 542 50 54c 50 54c 5a 54m 5a 54m 5k 550 5k 550 5u 55a 5u 55a 68 55k 68 55k 6i 55u 6i 55u 6s 568 6s 568 76 56i 76 56i 7g 56s 7g 56s 7q 576 7q 576 84 57g 84 57g 8e 57q 8e 57q 8o 584 8o 584 92 58e 92 58e 9c 58o 9c 58o 9m 592 9m 592 a0 59c a0 59c aa 59m aa 59m ak,54m ak 5au ak 65q ak 6ei ak 6ei aa 6es aa 6es a0 6f6 a0 6f6 9m 6fg 9m 6fg 9c 6fq 9c 6fq 92 6g4 92 6g4 8o 6ge 8o 6ge 8e 6go 8e 6go 84 6mc 84 6mc 7q 6mm 7q 6mm 7g 6n0 7g 6n0 76 6na 76 6na 6s 6nk 6s 6nk 6i 6nu 6i 6nu 68 6o8 68 6o8 5u 6oi 5u 6oi 5k 6os 5k 6t8 5k 73q 5k 7ac 5k 7i6 5k 7mi 5k 7ng 5k 7ng 5u 7nq 5u 7nq 68 7o4 68 7o4 6i 7oe 6i 7oe 6s 7oo 6s 7oo 76 7p2 76 7p2 7g 7pc 7g 7pc 7q 7pm 7q 7pm 84 7q0 84 7q0 8e 7qa 8e 7qa 8o 7qk 8o 7qk 92 7qu 92 7qu 9c 7r8 9c 7r8 9m 7ri 9m 7ri a0 7rs a0 7rs aa 7s6 aa 7s6 ak 7sg ak 7sg au 7sq au 7sq b8 7t4 b8 7t4 bi 7te bi 7te bs 7to bs 7to c6 7u2 c6 7u2 cg 7uc cg 7uc cq 7um cq 7um d4 7v0 d4 7v0 de 7va de 7va do 7vk do 7vk e2 7vu e2 7vu ec 808 ec 808 em 80i em 80i f0 80s f0 80s fa 816 fa 816 fk 81g fk 81g fu 81q fu 81q g8 824 g8 824 gi 82e gi 82e gs 82o gs 82o h6 832 h6 832 hg 83c hg 83c hq 83m hq 83m i4 840 i4 840 ie 84a ie 84a io 84k io 84k j2 84u j2 84u jc 858 jc 858 jm 85i jm 85i k0 85s k0 85s ka 866 ka 866 kk 86g kk 86g ku 86q ku 86q l8 8k8 l8,4bc ak 4bc -5k,4c0 -5k 4c0 ak,4b2 -5k 45e aa,45o ak 4bc -5a,45o -5k 4bc aa,45e -5a 4b2 ak,4ca -5k 4i8 aa,4hu ak 4c0 -5a,4hu -5k 4c0 aa,4ca ak 4i8 -5a,5no ak 5ne aa 5ne a0 5no 9m 5o2 9m 5oc a0 5oc aa 5o2 ak,5om aa 5om a0 5o2 9c 5no 9c 5n4 a0 5n4 aa,5om aa 5rg aa 5rg a0 5s4 9c 5se 9c 5t2 a0 5tc a0,5t2 a0 5t2 aa 5tc aa 5tc 92 5t2 84 5so 7q 5oc 7q,5so aa 5so a0 5se 9m 5s4 9m 5rq a0 5rq aa 5s4 ak,5so aa 5se ak,5om 7q 5o2 7q,5ls 9m 5ls aa 5ie ak,5ls aa 5n4 aa,5t2 92 5so 84 5rg 84 5rg 92 5t2 92,5r6 92 5r6 84 5pa 84 5pa 92 5r6 92,5p0 84 5p0 92 5no 92 5n4 92 5oc 84 5p0 84,5no 92 5ne 92,5ls 9m 5o2 7q,5ls 9m 5m6 9m 5mg 9m 5m6 a0 5ls a0 5jc ak,5ls a0 5ls aa,5tc 9c 5t2 9c 5t2 a0,5ls ak 5ls aa,5ls 9m 5k0 ak,-u -2g -u -6i 6s -6i,-u -2g 6s -2g 6s -6i,7lu 3o 7o4 3o,88c jm 7o4 3o,88c jm 88c l8,7lu 3o 7lu 5k,7lu 3o 7l0 5k,7lu 3o 7km 5k,7lk 4c 7kc 5k,7la 50 7k2 5k,7la 5a 7jo 5k,8lg l8 8oa l8 97k l8,96m l8 aa0 l8,8t0 hq 8sm i4 8sm l8,8sm i4 8n2 l8,9ca hq 9ck i4 9ck l8,8tk l8 8ta ku 8ta kk 8tk ka 8tu ka 8u8 kk 8u8 ku 8tu l8,8u8 kk 8ui ka 8us ka 8v6 kk 8v6 ku 8us l8 8ui l8 8u8 ku,8v6 kk 8vg ka 8vq ka 904 kk 904 ku 8vq l8 8vg l8 8v6 ku,9c0 ku 9c0 kk 9bm ka 9bc ka 9b2 kk 9ao ka 9ae ka 9a4 kk 99q ka 99g ka 996 kk 996 ku 99g l8 99q l8 9a4 ku 9a4 kk,9a4 ku 9ae l8 9ao l8 9b2 ku 9b2 kk,9b2 ku 9bc l8 9bm l8 9c0 ku,9c0 hq 9ca hq,8t0 hq 9ca hq,8lg l8 8k8 l8,8me l8 8t0 hg 8t0 hq,8t0 hg 8ta hq,8re io 8re l8,8r4 j2 8r4 l8,8pi k0 8pi l8,8p8 k0 8p8 l8,8pi k0 8pi jm,9ck kk 9di kk,9ck ku 9di ku 9di kk,9di l8 9di i4 9ds hq 9t6 hq 9tg i4 9tg l8,9ss ku 9si l8,9s8 l8 9ru ku 9rk l8,9ru ku 9ru kk 9rk ka 9ra ka 9r0 kk 9qm ka,9ra l8 9r0 ku 9qm l8,9r0 ku 9r0 kk,9qc l8 9q2 ku 9q2 kk 9qc ka 9qm ka,9ss ku 9ss kk 9si ka 9s8 ka 9ru kk,9h0 l8 9eq l8,9e6 ku 9e6 kk 9eg ka 9eq ka 9f4 kk 9fe ka 9fo ka 9g2 kk 9gc ka 9gm ka 9h0 kk 9h0 ku 9gm l8,9f4 kk 9f4 ku 9f4 kk,9f4 ku 9eq l8,9gc l8 9g2 ku 9g2 kk,9g2 ku 9fo l8,9fe l8 9f4 ku,9e6 ku 9eg l8,9ue i4 9v2 i4,9ue i4 9ue l8,9v2 io 9v2 l8,9v2 io a3o l8,a0u jm a0u l8,a1i k0 a1i l8,a4c ku 9v2 i4,a4c ku a4c l8,a9m l8 apk l8,apa l8 avs l8,4e -10 4i -u,3am 7h 3c5 7t,avm lb bbs lc,ar0 fg b04 bd,bbs lb bcl l2 bd9 kh bdp jn be5 iv beh ib beq hp bf2 hb bfj h1,bjg go bk6 h5 bl5 hb bmg ha bnl hh bnq ik bnk jl bo2 kl bp1 l9 bq6 m0 brg mp bsk ne btv o3 bvc on c0r pc c2c q1 c3t qm c5g rb c74 s1 c8o so cad te cc2 u5 cdo ur cff vi ch5 109 cis 110 ckj 11n cma 12d co2 133 cpq 13p crj 14e ctb 154 cv3 15q d0s 16f d2k 173 d4d 17l d65 187 d7u 18o d9n 197 dbg 19k ddb 19v df6 1aa dh2 1ak dit 1at dko 1b5 dmk 1bb dof 1bg dq9 1bk ds4 1bo dtu 1br dvo 1bu e1g 1bv e33 1bu e4d 1bs e5m 1bo e6m 1bl e7m 1bh e8f 1b7,edi 1cc eec 1cb efj 1c8 egq 1c4 ehv 1c2 eja 1c5 eki 1c8 eli 1cb emm 1cd ens 1cf eot 1cg epv 1cf eqt 1ce erp 1ce esj 1cd eti 1ce eun 1cj evu 1cq f1c 1cv f30 1d3 f4c 1d7 f5q 1dc f7a 1dh f8r 1dl fae 1dp,fc2 1ds fdm 1e1 ffc 1e5 fh2 1e9,fgs 1e8 fqs 1g4 ieu 2eo,fhq 1e8 fib 1ds fj0 1di fjk 1db fk5 1d5,fka 1d0 fmq 1be g1e 1bo g1o 1ik,g0q 1bo g14 1ik,fm6 1bo fm6 1f6,fn4 1be fn4 1f6,fs4 1bo fs4 1ge,fso 1be fso 1go,fso 1g4 fua 1e8,fso 1cc g0q 1i0,g14 1i0 g14 1ia,ftc 1bo g14 1hc,fuu 1dk g0g 1bo,fv8 1ei g0q 1cc,fuu 1f6 ftc 1h2,faa 1dk fcg 1du,gmm 1ia gna 1ik gnt 1ii gob 1ic,gti 1i0 gun 1if gvu 1j4 h10 1jl h2a 1k8 h3j 1kq h4j 1l9 h5j 1ln h6f 1m4 h77 1me h7r 1mo h8h 1n0 h9a 1n6 ha1 1nc hal 1nj hb5 1np,hba 1nu hbd 1oq hbu 1po hcl 1qn hdf 1rt he4 1t2 her 1u9 hfl 1vi hgh 20t hhe 228,hhi 228 hhv 22o hi7 239 hic 23p,gbo 1ei gmm 1ia,gbo 1ei gbo 1m2,gcm 1es gcm 1mc,gn0 1ia gna 1q4,gnk 1ik gnu 1qo,gcm 1fq gn0 1qe,gdk 1f6 gn0 1p6,gm2 1i0 ghm 1js,gn0 1iu gik 1kg,ghc 1l4 gda 1mm,gh2 1k6 gcm 1m2,b8k l8 b99 kv ba1 kj bal k7 bba jr bbr jg bcb j5 bcs im bdr id bf1 i4 bg8 hr,bd0 io bde ib bdt hu bec hj beq h8 bf9 gu bfn gj,gtg 1i2 gtr 1sl,gu7 1i9 gur 1t4,h64 1m0 h6v 1vu,h7e 1mk h8a 20f,hd7 1rl hdk 22g,he3 1t4 heg 22s,iet 2em j37 2eo,j38 2eo j3q 2ek j4a 2ee j4i 2du j4o 2db j4s 2cp j50 2c9,j4v 2ca jkq 2cd,j75 2c8 j75 29c,jbh 2c4 jbh 299,jeb 29a jee 2c8,jh8 29c jhd 2c9,j5e 2am j93 27l,j94 27j jcn 2a2 jfq 287 jr1 2ff,jqo 2fc jrf 2fo jsj 2g8 jtm 2gn jv0 2h8 k0i 2hp k1t 2i7 k3b 2ik k4r 2j0 k6e 2jc k81 2jo k9m 2k2 kbc 2k9 kd2 2kg keq 2km kgh 2kr ki8 2kt kju 2ku kll 2kv knc 2ku kp4 2kr kqr 2ko ksi 2kk ku9 2kf l00 2k8 l1n 2jv l3d 2jn l54 2jd l6q 2j0 l8h 2ii la7 2i4 lbt 2hj ldj 2gv lf9 2gb lgu 2fm lii 2ev lk5 2e3 llo 2d7 lna 2cb lot 2bd lqc 2ab lrq 296 lt8 280 lum 26p m02 25h m1d 247 m2m 22s m3s 21g m50 203 m65 1um m77 1t8 m7v 1rn m8g 1q4 m8t 1oj m96 1n9 m9f 1lu m9j 1kr m9a 1jq m90 1is m8i 1i3 m7n 1h8 m72 1g9 m6d 1f4 m5k 1dp m4r 1cj m40 1bb m33 1a0 m23 18l m11 179 lvu 15t lur 14i lto 135 lsg 11r lqs 10m lp3 vj ln3 un llg u8 lju u1 lhs tv lfr tu ldr u0 lbs ua l9v uu l83 vl l67 10d l4c 117 l2n 12g l16 141 l02 157 kuu 16d ktl 183 ksq 19s ksa 1bm krr 1dg krg 1fc krf 1h8 krt 1j5 ksh 1l1 kt6 1mu ku3 1oq kvc 1qh l0h 1rn l1m 1ss l2r 1u0 l40 1v5 l5k 20g l7c 21n l8s 22f laf 234 lc1 23o ldj 24c lf8 24v lg9 24j lh6 23s lht 235 lik 21v ljc 20j lk2 1vb lko 1ts ll8 1s2 llo 1q4 lm6 1o3 lm0 1m6 lld 1kd lkk 1iu ljo 1i4 lin 1hq lhn 1hi lgf 1i9 lff 1jk lep 1l3 leh 1mh lf3 1lb#4ii -68 4ii -7g 4is -7g 4ma -42 4pe -42 4po -42 4ss -u 4vm -u 500 -u 5a0 92 5a0 ak,4is -68 4is -76 4ma -3o,4ma -2g 4ma -3o,4mk -2g 4mk -3o 4pe -3o,4si k 4si -u,4pe -2g 4pe -3o,4po -2g 4po -3o 4si -u,4ss k 4ss -k 4vm -k 4vm k,59m ak 59m 9c 59m 92 500 -k 500 k,6ei ak 6ei 9c 6go 76,6go 84 6go 7g 6go 76,6e8 ak 6e8 9c 6h2 6i 6lo 6i 6m2 6i 6mc 6i 6oi 4c 6os 42 6t8 42 6t8 5a 6t8 5k,6h2 84 6h2 6s 6m2 6s 6m2 84,6mc 84 6mc 6s,6oi 5k 6oi 50 6oi 4m 6mc 6s,6os 5k 6os 4c 6su 4c 6su 5k,-k -68 -k -50,-k -68 0 -68 0 -5k -k -5k 0 -5a 0 -50,a -68 a -5a a -50 u -50,a -68 u -68,a -5k k -5k,18 -68 18 -50,18 -68 1i -68 1s -5u 1s -5a 1i -50 18 -50,34 -68 34 -50 3e -50 3o -5a 3e -5k 34 -5k,3e -5k 3o -5u,34 -68 3e -68 3o -5u,42 -68 42 -5a 4c -50 4m -5a 4m -68,50 -68 50 -50 5k -50,5u -68 5u -50 6i -50,-k -2q -k -42 0 -42 0 -3e -k -3e 0 -34 0 -2q,k -42 a -3o a -34 a -2q,k -42 u -3o u -2q,a -3e u -3e,18 -2q 18 -3o 1i -42 1s -3o 26 -42 2g -3o 2g -2q,2q -42 2q -2q,2q -42 34 -42 3e -3o 34 -3e 2q -3e,3o -3o 42 -42 4c -3o 4c -2q,3o -3o 3o -2q,3o -3e 4c -3e,50 -2q 4m -34 4m -3o 50 -42 5a -42 5k -3o,50 -2q 5a -2q 5k -34 5k -3e 5a -3e,5u -42 6i -42,5u -42 5u -2q 6i -2q,5u -3e 68 -3e,76 1i 76 a 6s a 6s 1i,68 -1s 5u -26 5k -1s 5a -26 50 -1s 4m -26 4c -1s 42 -26 3o -1s 3e -26 34 -1s 2q -26 2g -1s 26 -26 1s -1s 1i -26 18 -1s u -26 k -1s a -26 0 -1s -a -26 -k -1s -u -26,-k -1s -u -1i -k -18 -u -u -k -k -u -a -k 0 -u a -k k -u u -k 18 -u 1i,73q -a 73q -42 7pc -42 88c aa 8ja aa,73q a 736 a,73q a 71u a 71u 5k,73g k 728 k 728 1s 728 2g 73g 2g 73g 1s 728 1s,728 2g 73g 2g,73g k 73g 1s,72s k 72s 1s 72s 2g,728 18 73g 18,73q -a 73q 5k,728 3e 728 42 72i 42 72i 3e 728 3e,74e -34 74o -3e 752 -3e 75c -3e,74e -34 74e -2q 74o -2g 752 -2g 75c -26 75c -1s 752 -1i 74o -1i 74e -1i,75m -3e 75m -1s 760 -1i 76k -1i 76u -1s 76u -3e,778 -3e 778 -1i 77s -1i 786 -1s,778 -3e 77s -3e 786 -34 786 -2q 77s -2g 778 -2g,77s -2g 786 -26 786 -1s,78g -3e 78g -26 78g -1s 78q -1i 794 -1i 79e -1s 79o -1i 7a2 -1i 7ac -1s 7ac -3e,7b0 -3e 7am -34 7am -1i,7b0 -3e 7bk -3e 7bu -34 7bu -1i,7am -2g 7bu -2g,7c8 -3e 7c8 -2q 7ci -2g 7cs -2g 7d6 -2g,7d6 -3e 7d6 -1s 7cs -1i 7c8 -1i,73q -u 7dq -u,7dq -42 7dq -u,7eo 5k 7eo 42 7i6 42 7i6 5k,75m 1s 7bk 1s 7bk 3o 7bu 3o 7bu 42 75c 42 75c 3o 75m 3o 7bk 3o,75m 5a 75m 5k,75m 1s 75m 3o,75m 42 75m 4c,7bk 42 7bk 5k,7a2 3o 7a2 3e 7ac 34 7a2 2q 7a2 2g 7ac 26 7am 26 7b0 2g 7b0 2q 7am 34 7b0 3e 7b0 3o,7ac 34 7am 34,76a 3o 76a 3e 76k 34 76a 2q 76a 2g 76k 26 76u 26 778 2g 778 2q 76u 34 778 3e 778 3o,76k 34 76u 34,76k 2q 76u 2q,7ac 2q 7am 2q,786 3o 786 3e,794 3o 794 3e 78q 34 78g 34 786 2q 786 2g 78g 26 78q 26 794 2g 794 2q 78q 34,78g 34 786 3e,78g 2q 78q 2q,7gk 4m 7ga 4m 7g0 4c,7ga 4m 7fm 4m 7fm 50 7ga 50 7g0 5a,7ga 50 7ga 5k 7gk 5k 7gk 50 7gu 5a,7gk 50 7gk 4m 7h8 4m 7h8 50 7gk 50,7gk 4m 7gk 42 7ga 42 7ga 4m 7ga 50 7gk 50,7gk 4m 7gu 4c,5n5 8u 5n7 8r,5nh 90 5nh 8m,5t3 9f 5tc 9f,5t3 9n 5tc 9n,5m7 9m 5m7 9s,5p5 82 5p5 a3 5or a3 5or 9u 5o3 97 5no 97 5n2 95 5n2 92,5p5 a3 5r9 a3 5r9 9u,5p5 82 5p0 82 5p5 82 5p5 7q,5r9 7o 5r9 a0,5qn 98 5r1 98 5r1 9c 5qn 9c 5ql 98,5om 98 5os 98 5ou 9f 5on 9d 5on 9a,75m 42 75m 5k,7m8 5k 7m8 42 7nq 42 882 k0 882 l8,8ta ie 91m ie 91m jm 8ta jm 8ta ie,97k jm 97k ie 9c0 ie 9c0 jm 97k jm,92u i4 92u ku 92u l8,96c ie 96c i4,96c ie 96c ku 96c l8,938 ie 946 ie 946 jm 938 jm 938 ie,954 ie 962 ie 962 jm 954 jm 954 ie,92u i4 94g i4 94g l8,94q l8 94q i4 96c i4,8vg ie 8vg jm,99q ie 99q jm,946 k0 946 kk,954 ka 954 kk,954 ka 954 k0,8t0 l8 8t0 kk 8tk k0 8vq k0 90e kk 90e l8,98s l8 98s kk 99g k0 9bm k0 9ca kk 9ca l8,8tk kk 8tu kk 8tu ku 8tk ku 8tk kk,8ui kk 8us kk 8us ku 8ui ku 8ui kk,8vg kk 8vq kk 8vq ku 8vg ku 8vg kk,99q kk 99g kk 99g ku 99q ku 99q kk,9ae kk 9ao kk 9ao ku 9ae ku 9ae kk,9bc kk 9bm kk 9bm ku 9bc ku 9bc kk,9ds l8 9ds kk 9eg k0 9gm k0 9ha kk 9ha ku 9ha l8,9t6 l8 9t6 kk 9si k0 9qc k0 9po kk 9po l8,9eg kk 9eq kk 9eq ku 9eg ku 9eg kk,9fe kk 9fo kk 9fo ku 9fe ku 9fe kk,9gc kk 9gm kk 9gm ku 9gc ku 9gc kk,9qc kk 9qm kk 9qm ku 9qc ku 9qc kk,9ra kk 9rk kk 9rk ku 9ra ku 9ra kk,9s8 kk 9si kk 9si ku 9s8 ku 9s8 kk,9ii jm 9e6 jm 9e6 ie 9ii ie 9ii jm,9og jm 9t6 jm 9t6 ie 9oq ie 9og ie 9og jm,9r0 ie 9r0 jm,9gc ie 9gc jm,9jq io 9jq i4 9lc i4 9lc l8,9lm i4 9n8 i4 9n8 l8,9jq io 9jq l8,9lm i4 9lm l8,9m0 ie 9mu ie 9mu jm 9m0 jm 9m0 ie,9k4 ie 9l2 ie 9l2 jm 9k4 jm 9k4 ie,9l2 k0 9l2 kk,9m0 k0 9m0 kk,a4c l8 a4c i4 a4m hq ak0 hq aka i4 aka l8,a4m l8 a4m kk a5a k0 a7g k0 a84 kk a84 l8,a50 kk a50 ku a5a l8,a5k l8 a5u ku a5u kk a5k ka a5a ka a50 kk,a5u ku a68 l8,a5u kk a68 ka a6i ka a6s kk a6s ku a6i l8,a6s kk a76 ka a7g ka a7q kk a7q ku a7g l8,a6s ku a76 l8,ak0 l8 ak0 kk ajm ka ajc k0,ajm ku ajm kk ajc ka aj2 ka aio kk aie ka ai4 ka ahq kk ahg ka ah6 ka ags kk ags ku ah6 l8,aio kk aio ku aj2 l8,ahq kk ahq ku ai4 l8,ahg l8 ahq ku,aie l8 aio ku,ajm ku ajc l8,agi l8 agi kk ah6 k0 ajc k0,a9c jm a4m jm a4m ie a9c ie a9c jm,a6s jm a6s ie,afa jm ak0 jm ak0 ie afk ie afa ie afa jm,ahq jm ahq ie,aak ie aak i4 ac6 i4 ac6 l8,aak i4 aak l8,aak i4 abs i4,acg i4 ae2 i4 ae2 l8,acg i4 acg l8,acq ie ado ie ado jm acq jm acq ie,abs ie aau ie aau jm abs jm abs ie,abs k0 abs kk,acq k0 acq kk,a5a kk a5k kk a5k ku a5a ku a5a kk,a68 kk a6i kk a6i ku a68 ku a68 kk,a76 kk a7g kk a7g ku a76 ku a76 kk,aj2 kk ajc kk ajc ku aj2 ku aj2 kk,aie kk ai4 kk ai4 ku aie ku aie kk,ahg kk ah6 kk ah6 ku ahg ku ahg kk#


addition to the sweet one. short and sucky, but challenging


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

pro said:


> Great level but it ends kind of abruptly, no?


Yes it does, but that just allows me to expand it easily.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

self fed.


-18 1i 18 1i##T aa 1i,T aa 1s,T aa 1s,T ak 18,T ak 18,T a0 26,T 9m 1s,T a0 1i,B 5k 2q 1l,B 5u 2q 1d,B 5a 34 1o,B 5k 2g 1v,B 6s 2q 1d,B 68 3e 1d,B 68 34 28,B 5k 3e 1o,B 5a 34 1v,B 4m 2g 28,B 5a 2q 1d,B 5u 34 1d,B 68 3e 15,B 5u 42 1o,B 5u 3o 1v,B 5k 3e 1d,B 5a 34 1o,B 50 34 12,B 4m 2q 1d,B 4c 2q 1d,B 4c 2g 1v,B 3o 26 1v,B 3e 26 1v,B 3o 26 1d,B 42 2g r,B 4c 2g b8,B 4m 2g b8,B 4c 34 1d,B 42 2q 1v,B 3o 2q r,B 3e 2g r,B 34 2g 1d,B 2q 26 1v,B 2g 2g 1d,B 26 26 1d,B 1s 26 b8,B 1i 26 b8,B 18 1s r,B -18 2g m


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Some cool levels, but y'all need more stuff to do with your life


----------



## corec (Jul 29, 2007)

Rover Nick said:


> Some cool levels, but y'all need more stuff to do with your life


I know, but this is a helluva lot more entertaining than writing a research proposal.

-7,1i,-26,68 -1i,1i,1i,1i -8,1j,13,61 1h,1i,c4,1i 46,25,46,4b 47,24,5p,24 46,49,5r,48 5p,24,5q,45 6o,25,6o,48 6p,34,7t,34 7t,24,7t,4a 8v,1s,8p,3o 8h,1v,8j,3m 8j,20,90,1u 8o,3l,8h,3l 8g,3v,8r,3v 8r,3v,8r,4d 8r,4d,8h,4c 8h,4c,8h,3v c4,1i,nm,1i f7,1j,d4,6j f8,1i,gu,6b pn,1h,nd,7r nm,1i,pr,1c ok,1l,rh,r pf,1i,rq,a q2,1e,rs,-1 pq,1d,rl,7l qq,14,s8,-p rl,o,t0,-2p t0,-2p,tq,-5p 10d,-59,sb,-10 sd,-10,tr,4k tq,-5p,u4,-6h u4,-6h,uj,-6v uj,-6v,v3,-74 v3,-74,vf,-74 to,-5d,11d,-13 tn,-5e,10c,-5b vf,-74,vn,-72 vn,-72,103,-6q 102,-6q,108,-6c 108,-6c,10c,-5f 10c,-5f,114,-2e 11c,-v,102,4h 113,-2g,11r,e 114,-1f,12d,v 11a,-e,139,1j 11r,h,14h,25 12l,1b,15g,24 13h,24,13h,1v 13h,1v,16r,2b 15f,29,13g,81 142,20,17b,27 15g,2a,17m,7r 17b,27,1gv,27 18k,2k,1aj,2k 18g,49,1at,49 19k,2k,19k,49 1ba,2k,1ba,49 1ba,2j,1d2,2j 1bb,47,1d4,47 1d4,47,1d4,2j 1dr,2f,1e0,3p 1ea,2i,1e4,3q 1e7,2h,1ds,2e 1e6,3n,1ds,3m 1dr,3v,1e6,3v 1e6,3v,1e6,48 1e6,48,1ds,47 1ds,47,1ds,3v 1hn,27,1fl,86 1gv,27,1ne,27 1hp,29,1k3,88 1ne,27,244,27 217,27,1vs,84 21a,28,23s,7t 22r,5e,208,6f 253,25,22r,5e 244,27,24q,26 265,-go,265,-99 265,-99,2j3,-99 24q,26,25g,24 25g,24,25p,22 28a,-61,26g,-98 284,-2d,27p,-1g 27p,-1g,27n,-i 26u,28,276,48 276,48,27k,6d 27k,6d,28f,8q 27v,-22,28b,-61 28b,-61,2ah,-4s 2a7,-4m,297,-3u 297,-3u,28o,-3d 28o,-3d,285,-2d 299,26,29o,26 2hf,2e,29c,2e 29c,2e,29a,26 28g,8s,296,a5 296,a5,29o,as 29n,as,28f,gc 2be,-58,2a7,-4m 29o,26,2c9,26 29o,as,2aq,bp 29m,au,2b5,gf 2aq,bp,2c0,ce 2cr,-5e,2be,-58 2c8,27,2e2,23 2c0,ce,2dm,cv 2f7,-56,2dr,-5e 2dr,-5e,2cr,-5e 2e2,23,2fd,1l 2dm,cv,2ff,d9 2g6,-4l,2f7,-56 2hf,-66,2f8,-56 2fd,1l,2gd,r 2hf,-6,2eq,2d 2ff,d9,2i9,de 2h8,-34,2gr,-41 2gr,-41,2g6,-4l 2gd,r,2h7,-a 2h7,-a,2he,-18 2he,-65,2iq,-99 2hf,-1r,2hf,-66 2he,-18,2he,-1u 2he,-1u,2h8,-34 2hf,-1v,2hf,2e 2i9,de,2lm,de 2j3,-99,2j3,-gp 2la,df,2j9,i4 2lk,dd,2nu,d7 2lb,de,2mu,hr 2nu,d7,2pm,cr 2pm,cr,2qn,c6 2sh,aa,2pn,hd 2qm,c6,2s6,ap 2s6,ap,2u5,84 2si,ag,2v2,gv 2u5,84,2v8,5q 2v8,5q,2vv,3q 31o,55,2u6,82 2vv,3r,30a,2b 30a,2b,30e,1q 30e,1q,30m,1l 30m,1l,30u,1k 2vm,4j,31m,9m 31v,-2o,3ae,-2o 320,-2n,320,-1s 31v,-1u,3ah,-1u 329,-1v,33u,-m 30u,1k,31d,1q 31d,1q,31m,29 31m,29,31o,37 34o,-1v,31o,3c 31o,37,31o,47 31o,47,31o,a0 31o,a0,31o,df 31o,df,39a,df 37o,-1u,37o,7d 37o,7d,37o,9t 39m,-2p,3ac,-2t 3ac,-2t,3b0,-39 3bm,-3l,3bm,1 3bl,-3m,3eb,-3m 3b3,-3b,3bc,-3j 3b0,-38,3b5,-3c 3bc,-3j,3bl,-3m 3ah,-1u,3ag,-2p 3bm,1,3em,1 3el,-1a,3ct,-1a 3e5,-3m,3fg,-3o 3em,1,3el,-1a 3ff,-3q,3ff,1 3ff,-3o,3he,-3o 3ff,1,3he,1 3he,1,3he,-3o 3ie,-3d,3id,-2 3if,-3d,3kk,-3d 3kc,-1j,3ie,-1k 3ie,0,3kq,0 3kj,-3d,3kj,-21 3ki,-3f,3ln,-3v 3kp,-19,3kc,-1j 3kj,-21,3ka,-1l 3kq,0,3kp,-19 3ld,-3e,3ld,-4 3ln,-3v,3ms,-3v 3ld,-4,3n0,-4 3n0,-4,3n0,-3d 3ms,-3v,3no,-3e 3no,-3e,3pl,-3e 3no,-3d,3no,-7 3no,-7,3q3,-7 3pl,-3d,3pm,-2g 3pj,-3e,3qf,-3t 3qd,-3f,3qd,-c 3qf,-3t,3rv,-3t 3qe,-24,3rr,-3g 3qp,-2g,3ru,-h 3q3,-7,3q2,-18 3s8,-3g,3uc,-3g 3sa,-3e,3sa,-1s 3rv,-3t,3sc,-3j 3sa,-1s,3uc,-1s 3uc,-h,3sc,-h 3sc,-h,3sb,-1b 3uc,-3g,3uc,-2h 3uc,-1s,3uc,-h #v9,-ds 27p,30 32k,-4d 3bs,-4m


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Rover Nick said:


> Some cool levels, but y'all need more stuff to do with your life


Rain.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Quarter pipe...

-18 1i 18 1i 18 em 18 pa,aa pa 18 pa,aa pa au vs c6 16e fa 1ge i4 1mc l8 1rc ne 1u6 rg 21u vs 252 14i 278 1b4 29e 1mc 2bk 1ti 2ci 26u 2cs 2gu 2cs 2v0 2ci 358 2bu 3ce 2am 3k8 28g 3r4 260 43s 228 4ae 1uq 4fe 1rm 4jq 1o8 4pe 1ia 4u4 1cm 526 16e 55u uu 58o mq 5ak fk 5bs 76 5cg -a 5cq -6i 5cq -cq 5g8 -cq 5g8 -pu 5g8 -1bo 5g8 -1rm 5g8 -2gk 5g8 -2u2,-18 1i -1s 1i -1s -26#-1s -26 18 -26 -a -42 -1s -26,-1s 1i -1s pa 18 pa#B 2d6 2ac e2,B 2fm 2am e2,B 2j4 2ba e2,B 2lk 2ba e2,B 2oe 2b0 e2,B 3ks 260 dc,B 3oa 252 d7,B 3ui 228 dc,B 470 1ts d3,B 496 1sk ct,B 4ni 1hm cl,B 4qc 1ei ch,B 500 16o bv,B 52q 122 c3,B 2va 2am e2,B 35i 2a2 dn,B 3bg 28q dn,B 4g2 1os cl,B 4t6 1b4 ca,B 542 uu bq,B 55u q8 bt,B 57g l8 bo,B 58o g8 bi,B 59m au bh,B 5aa 6i bf,B 5au 26 bj,B 5b8 -u mg,B 5bs -50 mg,B 5bs -84 mg,B 5bs -b8 mg,S 5bs -cg,S 5bs -bs,T 5au -ku,T 5au -tc,T 5au -164,T 5au -1ei,T 5au -1mc,T 5au -202,T 5au -27i,T 5au -2hi,T 5au -2pc,T 5au -2u2


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's a north shore map for FR2... It's designed for the mountain bike but the bmx works too...

-18 1i 18 1i,u 1i 4c 1s 68 26 7q 2g 9m 34 b8 3e do 3e fu 34 h6 2q io 26 jm 1i,1ag mq 1es v8 1iu 16o,1oi 1lo 1ug 21k 210 25c 244 28q 27i 2ba 2bu 2dg 2fm 2eo 2jo 2fm 2nq 2ga 2te 2gk 31g 2gk 374 2ga 3as 2g0 3e0 2fc 3i2 2dq 3lg 2bk 3oa 294 3re 25c 3tk 21u 3ui 1ve,4pe 1su 4rk 1t8 4uo 1t8 4uv 2ll,4cu 1pg 4eg 1pq 4f4 1q4 4h0 1r2 4l2 1sa 4rk 1t8,4cu 1pg 4bm 1pg 4a4 1q4,62c 36q 66o 3fi 698 3jk 6da 3ou 6go 3s2 6lo 3vg 6qe 420 6v4 43s 73q 45e 78g 46c 7e4 470 7k2 47a 7q0 47a 7te 470 824 462 866 44g 89u 42k 8ea 3vq 8ho 3sm 8ki 3p8 8m4 3mo 8o0 3ja 8ps 3eu 8r4 3ai,62c 36q 606 34k 5t2 332 5t2 39u,5t2 332 5p0 32e 5p0 39a,5p0 32e 5ls 32e 5ls 390,92a 2sg 96m 2sg 996 2sg 9a4 2sq 9bc 2u2,92a 2sg 912 2t4 904 2v0 8vg 316,9di 390 9mk 3ic 9mj 3k5 9lu 3lo 9m9 3n0 9lb 3p7 9lt 3qp 9l3 3s1 9ll 3sn 9lu 3tv 9la 3ui 9mk 3vg a0a 488,ado 4ii a0a 488,ado 4ii ai4 4l2 an4 4mu ase 4og av8 4p4 b3u 4po b8u 4q2 bcc 4q2 bhc 4po bm2 4oq c1k 4mu c78 4mu cdq 4ma cig 4mu cms 4mk d0s 4n8 dg6 4og,bqe 4n8 bt8 4lm c0c 4jg c2s 4h0 c4o 4eg c60 4c0,cpc 4c0 cs6 4gm cs6 4mu,cs6 4gm cu2 4ii d08 4k4 d08 4n8,d08 4k4 d3c 4lm d74 4mu d74 4nn,d74 4mu d9u 4ni dgg 4og dlg 4oq dqg 4oq dvg 4og e3s 4ns e7u 4n8 ebm 4ma eii 4ko ens 4k4 evc 4k4 f68 4jq fpu 4j6 g0q 4j6,ebm 4ma efe 4l2 eii 4jg elc 4hk elc 4ke,elc 4hk ens 4f4 ens 4k4,ens 4f4 eq2 4c0 erk 496 erk 4k4,erk 496 esi 470 euo 470 euo 3ok ev2 3ok,-18 1i -2g 18 -4c -a -5u -5k -84 -8o -8e -cq -aa -ka -9m -pa -au -tc,58e 2qa 5au 308 5cq 390 5fu 3a8 5j2 390 5no 390 5tc 39u 630 3ce 656 3eu 69s 3ki,58e 2qa 534 2l0 58e 2qa,534 2l0 4q2 2lu 534 2l0,9ae 38m 9di 390,bm2 4oq bqe 4n8,io 2g io 76,h6 34 h6 6i,fu 3e em 5a,1b4 os 17m so,1i7 16b 1bi 1g9,1p0 1nb 1kj 1vf,1d5 sp 1a6 1a1,1ki 1ve 1g1 1sa 1f6 1r7 1bq 1k3 1be 1g6,17o sj 15b o9 13a km 111 hg u2 em qs bu n6 9j ib 71 9c 34,1qs 1r2 1pb 260,20o 25g 1v4 2dp,27g 2bh 28g 2hs,3uh 1vd 3vc 1vd,3bn 2fv 425 2ha 493 2gh 4fg 2gt 4l4 2kj 4q6 2m7 52u 2l7 58d 2qc,3va 1vi 3v5 2h2,3rd 25f 3r3 2gt,3lg 2bl 3ld 2gh,4a6 1q3 490 2ge,4un 1tb 491 2gf,4a7 1q4 4uu 2lk,17n sm 1a7 1a4 1bi 1gk,1kf 1vc 1pa 25u 1v5 2dm 230 2gb 26v 2hj 293 2hv 2dp 2h4 2ki 2h6 2me 2gi 2r2 2gi,62c 36q 62c 3c4,8ou 3h4 8r4 3dm 8rh 3d3 8sq 3bp 913 38e 93t 37l 95l 39k 98j 385 9ae 38m,8r6 3ai 8uc 3ai,8rq 3ai 8rj 3d1,912 2t5 913 38d,9a4 2sr 9a7 38l,9a3 2sr 912 30a,913 2t4 9a4 30q,c61 4c0 c6e 4c0,c6e 4c1 c6g 4mv,c2u 4h0 c2t 4mt,btl 4le bto 4nh,cpb 4c0 cne 4c0 cne 4cb,co0 4c1 co4 4mk,euh 470 eue 4k4,euo 40o fgs 4jg,euo 3ro fgs 4jg#9c 34 gs 68 pa ak vs fu 13a k0 17m so 18a 12c 1be 1fg 1c2 1k6 1fq 1rm 1kg 1ve 1sa 2a2 1v4 2dq 236 2ga 28g 2hs 2dq 2gu 2k2 2h8 2lk 2gk 2sq 2gk,3b6 2g0 3oa 2gk 41m 2gu 49g 2ga 4fe 2gk 4lc 2kc 4q2 2lu 534 2l0 58e 2qa,1ik 1ts 1ia 1ik 1iu 1u6 1ia 1ia,1iu 1u6 1ia 1i0 1g4 1kg 1hc 1kg 1fg 1mc 1hc 1mc 1es 1oi 1hm 1oi 1f6 1q4 1lo 1qe 1ji 1os 1kq 1os 1j8 1mm 1kg 1mm 1iu 1kg 1kg 1kg 1ia 1ia,1ia 1i0 1ik 1ts 1i0 1i0 1iu 1ug 1ia 1i0 1iu 1u6,8ou 3h4 8r4 3dc 8tk 3b6 912 38c 93s 37o 95o 39k 98i 382 9ae 38m,9mk 3ic 9mk 3k8 9m0 3lq 9ma 3n2 9lc 3p8 9m0 3qq 9l2 3s2 9lm 3sm 9m0 3tu 9lc 3ui 9mk 3vg,jm 1i jm 1s io 2g h6 34 fu 3e e2 3o b8 3o au 3o,1ag mq 1a6 n4,1iu 16o 1ik 172 1a6 n4,1oh 1ln 1o8 1lr 1u5 21l 20n 25g 23v 291 27d 2bg 2bs 2dm 2fl 2f0 2k1 2fv 2o0 2gf 2pq 2gj,1g9 196 1nt 1p5 1nq 1pe 1g5 19b,3vc 1vd 3ue 21t 3rm 25v 3p6 28r 3m0 2bv 3is 2e3 3bh 2g1 3c5 2g4 3iu 2e3,4a6 1q9 4bm 1pl 4cu 1pj 4ef 1pu 4f6 1q9 4gs 1r4 4ha 1r9 4ku 1sc 4mj 1sm 4o6 1st 4rl 1tc 4sr 1tc 4un 1td 4uo 1t8,5lt 32m 5p1 32m 5sr 339 5vv 34n 624 36r 62g 37m 64n 3c3 66n 3g2 68v 3jg,8r4 3ah 8rc 3ah 8q4 3em 8pg 3g5,95e 39b 95e 2vh 95h 39d 95f 2vg 95d 39d 95b 2vg 95l 39g 95c 2vg 95p 39e,95d 2vg 94b 30i 94u 30i 93h 31q 94v 31p 92t 338 94n 334 91j 357 992 353 962 336 97m 335 95u 31t 96p 31s 95o 30h 968 30i 95c 2ve,8vg 315 8vp 315 908 2uv 915 2t7 92c 2sk 96j 2sm 995 2sl 9a0 2sv 9b3 2u1 9bb 2u1,c6e 4c0 c5k 4ds c44 4g7 c2g 4i1 c06 4k5 btm 4ls br0 4nb bos 4o6 bne 4oj,cnd 4ca cp8 4ca cs0 4gm cts 4ik cvu 4k3 d36 4lr d6c 4mt dad 4nr dc3 4o4,ev2 3ok ev2 470 ev2 47a,ess 47a ev2 47a,ess 47a es8 48s eqc 4c0 epe 4di eog 4eq en8 4g2 elc 4hu eke 4ii eii 4jq eha 4ke efo 4l2 ec7 4m5#T ess 3ui


----------



## BicycleDreamer (Dec 16, 2007)

Check out the halfpipe i made- it's easy but fun!

-av,-7j,-7r,-1o -9j,-4s,-a2,-dm -90,-2n,-a2,-8i -ab,-7j,-82,-1d -aj,-71,-7f,-1b -57,4,-98,-4a -8o,-3m,-44,l -8s,-2e,-3n,e -1m,1j,-6d,-13 -42,u,1b,1t -3h,r,31,3t -1i,1i,1i,1i j,1i,6u,2 1s,1r,am,-1o 57,1q,cn,-3b 8h,1h,dj,-5t bj,-u,e8,-8e d9,-1s,dr,-ah #-81,-j9 -8m,-ga -77,-g3 -68,-ds ap,-bu d5,-i9 dd,-gd


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

man i havnt posted here in forever. anyway here is a pretty fun level. Im not sure if you ever actually land once you jump off of the last quarter. (I havent wanted to wait that long. You'll know what i mean. ) oh and use teh mountain bike

-18 1i 18 1i,18 1h 1a 6l 3j 6l,3h 6l 5f 6l,5h 6k 61 7e 6k 89 78 93 8e aa 9l b4 al bk bo c2 ck cb eh cl fu cq gs cq if cp,ha cs j3 cm kg ce le c5 mk bm nm b5 os ae po 9n qr 8c rf 79 td 79 uc 6n,ud 6m v2 60 vi 5g 109 4v 11c 4k 12i 4o 139 55,138 56 13d 5p 13j 66 13u 69 14d 5r 14s 57 15e 4l 15t 4f 16e 4d 171 4k 189 57 18m 5m 1ai 86,1ai 85 1bk 9j 1c5 a9 1cu au 1dm bj,1dm bk 1ek c7 1ff ci,1fe ci 1gf cu 1hc d5 1it da 1kj da,1kj db 1m2 d6 1of cr 1pu cf 1re bs 1t0 b1 1uf a2 1vo 8t 20q 7n 214 7s 1vu 98 1uk ac 1sp bi 1q6 cn 1o0 d9 1k9 dg,1k7 de 2ba cs,213 7t 1ub d6,205 8s 1to d4,1tv as 1uf bh,1u9 aj 1uo b6,1uo c6 1vl d6,1v3 bn 205 d1,1t1 be 1rr d6,1s7 bq 1r9 d6,1qn cg 1rc ct,1rs d4 1s1 d7,1r2 cc 1rh cl,1s0 cr 1sg d6,2en 37 2rg 2u,2ba cr 3hf bm,2em 36 2em 3s 2rf 3k 2rf 2u,2ep 3s 2ni cd,2fs 3s 2od ca,2ju 3r 2if 6d,2i1 72 2eu cn,2kf 3o 2iq 6m,2ie 7d 2fg ck,2re 3k 2m4 9u,2li ag 2k0 ch,2qd 3n 2lf 9a,2kv 9s 2iq cg,2l3 3o 2ni 6l,2o6 7h 2rk c6,2lt 3n 2o1 68,2oh 71 2si c8,2rf 2v 2so 2q 2so 3f 2rf 3j,3ck 93 3el 9v 3gc aj 3i6 b2 3kt bg,3ku bg 3h4 bn,36k 69 36e 6r 3cr 9k 3ed a9 3gs b5 3jd bj,36f 6r 3b4 br,37e 7a 3bs bo,39k 87 391 8q,38k 97 367 bv,39u 8g 39a 94,38v 9i 36r bv,3cn 9k 3ej bn,3dq a1 3f7 bl,3et ae 3eh am,3e1 b1 3cs bo,3f8 al 3en b1,3e8 bb 3df br,36k 68 3ch 92,3ks bg 3va bf,3v9 bg 41a b8 43h at 457 ad 46s 9k 48u 8c 4ag 77 4c7 5j 4d7 48 4e4 2s 4eu 2s 4d1 5m 4al 7q 485 9g 45p aj 43l b8 40t bn 3ub bi,40s bo 4nj bl,4es 32 4bf bl,4du 4d 4ao bn,4c9 6d 4ch 78,4ch 65 4co 6s,4d1 7g 4e6 bk,4cp 87 4dk bg,4ak 7q 47n bn,496 8q 46u bn,47d 9o 47s ad,486 b0 48k bk,46v a2 47f ap,47t bd 484 bl,453 aq 446 bn,446 b4 43k bl,4o3 -64 4ol -6g 4p8 -6k 4vs -6t,4o2 -63 4n8 -4p 4ma -2r 4k2 4s 4im bk,4vr -6u 55s -6u 577 -73 58l -7d 5af -83 5bu -8q 5d1 -9i 5e9 -am 5ep -ah 5df -9b 5bt -89 5aa -7i,5a9 -7i 57n -6o 54n -6t,57n -6n 5qp -6r 5qr -b0 5rd -bf,5rd -be 5s3 -be 66s -7r 69e -77 6b4 -6u 6dt -6q,5eo -ag 5cu -6r,5du -9o 5cc -6p,5d2 -91 5da -8m,5dj -87 5eg -6q,5co -8r 5d2 -8c,5db -7r 5dt -6r,5bt -88 5at -6p,5b5 -7v 5ab -6n,5a4 -7g 5aj -76,5au -6t 5b6 -6p,5af -7j 5an -7e,5b3 -75 5bi -6q,6ds -6q 6fh -6v 6h7 -7b 6it -7t 6kl -8o 6m4 -9m 6n9 -aq 6o6 -bv 6ol -bv 6m7 -6p,6ol -bv 6nl -ah 6md -9b 6kv -8d 6j5 -7i 6fd -6k 6ct -6s,6fc -6k 6o2 -6q,6nl -ai 6ln -6q,6m9 -96 6mf -8j,6me -8j 6mf -8d,6ml -7l 6ms -6s,6mi -9g 6mo -8t,6ms -86 6n9 -6s,6lb -8j 6k2 -6o,6ki -87 6ji -6o,6jc -7n 6jt -79,6k7 -70 6kg -6p,6jr -7u 6k3 -7n,6kg -7b 6kv -6s,6id -7b 6hq -6l,6hp -75 6hb -6o,75n -of 75q -2o,75n -of 76a -of,76a -od 76l -2n 75p -2n,78g -sr 7ku -t0,78g -sr 78c -2o 754 -2o 748 -m 738 17 71t 39 70f 4s 6ut 60 6t1 6v 6ql 7s 6oe 8b 6lt 8l,76a -o7 78e -k3,76b -n0 78a -j8,76d -kd 77b -l1,77p -l9 78e -lo,76b -l3 772 -lf,77h -lq 78f -ma,76e -h7 78a -d3,76e -fq 78b -bt,76f -d0 779 -dq,77o -ec 78h -f2,76h -c8 77k -dd,782 -dn 78f -eb,76i -9g 78b -5b,76i -80 78b -46,76i -5n 779 -6e,77o -6p 78e -7d,76j -4u 77j -5s,780 -64 78b -6i,6lr 8l 6jg 8p,6ls 8m 6m2 ot,6jh 8p 6i2 8m 6g9 8f 6g8 91 6i0 97 6jj 99 6lr 99,6g9 92 6lq d6,6h6 97 6lp ce,6jf 9b 6jp au,6jq bl 6lt i2,6k4 9c 6kf bd,6kj c8 6lr gk,6m0 ot 5mb r8,5mb r6 5f7 rl,5f7 rn 52j 11n,52k 11n 4vd 12u 4t0 13n 4pc 14e 4nc 14k 4hs 14o 4g2 14j 4ep 148 4db 13i 4bg 12g 48s 10m,48r 10n 48c 113 4ap 12l 4cv 13u,4cv 13v 4el 14o 4i3 14p,4ej 14p 3ml 158,48d 113 4ap 14o,49f 11p 4bg 14o,4ao 12l 4aa 131,49t 13c 488 14s,4b1 12r 4ah 139,4a2 13k 48s 14s,4c5 13g 4d9 14o,4d8 145 4do 14o,3mn 158 3cg 15i,3h0 15b 3gu vk 3gg uv 3fo un 3eu up 32a 13b,328 13b 2v0 149 2rb 154 2od 15i 2ls 15m,2lv 15m 2h0 15o,2gv 15n 2f8 15h 2dl 157 2bv 14k 2ae 13t 28g 12i 271 117,26u 116 26e 11l 27v 132 29i 145 2bb 152,2bd 152 2d9 15n,2da 15n 2h7 15n,2d7 15n 21u 15s 1he 165,26e 11k 28h 15m,272 129 28v 15m,288 139 27r 13k,27h 13s 25j 15p,28h 13h 282 13u,27n 145 262 15n,2a6 14g 2bk 15m,2bc 152 2c1 15l,1h8 165 18v 168,1cm tk 1id ti,12o tn 12o ue,12p tn 1cm tj,12o ud 1ic u8 1ic tj,190 167 u2 166,12o uc 1aa 164,13s ud 1b5 164,1i5 u9 1cd 15v,1h8 u9 1bf 164,1cd 160 1c9 166,1bm ud 1ds 12m,1e6 13j 1fc 162,1cf uc 1ed 11v,1eq 12p 1gb 15v,18g uf 176 11q,16v 12m 15h 164,17h ub 16f 110,165 11t 14j 160,12m tm 11a th vv t6 vs u5 11h uf 12t uf,vv ua 11s 166,10j ua 12g 164,12q uf 11g 11n,10t 12a v6 164,11t ug 115 10l,10l 11c ua 160,u3 166 m0 168 gj 169 9k 1bn,9j 1bn 5l 1el,5m 1em 3k 1fu 1n 1gt -q 1i1 -2u 1il -69 1j9 -8r 1jg,-8u 1jg -kp 1jn -of 1j7 -qk 1id -sr 1h6 -ua 1fq -10g 1cj -122 18g -12v 13q -137 100,-13i 10n -13o 13i,-137 11r -12m 15f,-12m 16r -12g 19r,-12i 16j -11c 1ak,-114 1b5 -vi 1e9,-us 1f2 -td 1gp,-te 1gp -rq 1hs,-rk 1ht -p5 1j1 -n2 1jg,-lu 1ji -jm 1jp,-138 101 -138 su,-13a sv -1jo t7,-13a t2 -13a ru -13a oi -144 oi,-13a rv -144 ru -144 su,-142 oj -143 s1##G -12m -c9 b8,G -12j -8c b3,G -12i -5s 2,G -12q -1v b8,G -12m 2g b6,G -12m 7m b5,G -12i dh b8,G -138 sv b8,G -12e kf 5k,G -12n mt 5k,G -12e ov ai,B -12p u9 b8,B -12h 108 b1,B -12a 12o b3,B -11q 15l au,B -11b 18a au,B -10g 1ab ah,B -v6 1cq ah,B -tp 1ep a5,B -qu 1h5 9h


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Tell me if ya like it....

-16 1i 3j 1i,3i 1i 3s 1h,3r 1h 43 1f 4c 1d 51 16 5c 10 5l q 61 i,4c 1d 4n 1a 51 16,3k 1h 43 1f,38 1i 3q 1h,3p 1h 4j 1c,4p 19 5b 10,56 13 5n o 61 h 61 1i 30 1k,39 1h 3l 1g,30 1i 3h 1h,3g 1h 40 1e,3v 1e 4g 1b,4b 1c 4v 16,4u 16 57 12,-17 1i -98 1i -dl 1i -dm ch,dp 39 jk 6o kd 7m of a1 12e a1 13h 98 15m 6p 15n b8 15e b8 15e 70,kd 7m j9 7f,15m 6p 15n 5e 15a 5e,do 38 d8 2t,j8 7f da 3r cp 3g co 3a cq 35 cs 30 d1 2t d8 2t,do 38 dc 3s,dh 34 d5 3o,j9 6h is 77,k0 77 jr 7h,k1 77 js 7h ka 7l,js 7h ka 7k,k1 78 js 7h,ju 7h ka 7k,jt 7g ka 7k,k0 79 k8 7j,k2 79 k8 7i,k2 7b k0 7e k5 7g,k0 7b ju 7f k8 7j,k1 7c k4 7f,k2 7b jv 7f,jv 7d k8 7i,ju 7e k8 7j,dj 3g j2 6q,dg 3l iu 71,5o 1h 5p 1c 5p 1i,5p 1c 5s 1a,5r 1a 5v 1a,5t 1a 5p 1c,5t 1b 60 18,60 1j 60 c8 6u c8 6s o 81 o 81 c5 97 c5 94 1u aa 1u af c0 bn c0 bf 38 cl 38 d6 bu et br eh 4l,ff 54 fu bm h6 bi gs 63,hn 6l i6 bg jm bd je 7e,5u j 64 d 65 3p,63 d 67 9 68 3q 60 3r,5v i 67 a,61 g 67 9,jj 6n n6 8q nj 91 o7 9a oq 9g pk 9k qg 9o rg 9q sk 9q tc 9p ua 9p vf 9p vv 9o 10i 9k 118 9d 11u 94 12k 8m 136 88 13p 7o 146 7b 14m 6n,152 62 15a 5e,kd 7n kh bb,kg bb lg bc lc 87,mq 93 ms bb nr bb np 9l,pu a2 pv bc r0 bc r0 a1,tb a2 tc ba u6 b9 u5 a2,10q a1 10s ba 11o b9 11l a2,13h 97 13k b8 14i b8 14h 85,1e9 3u 1h0 80,1gv 80 1k9 cp,1k9 co 1km d6 1l7 dj 1lr e0 1mi ec 1na en 1o5 ev 1ov f5 1pr f9 1qk fa 1rd f9,1r8 f9 1rr f8 1sg f7 1t5 f7 1tt f7 1um f7 1vh f7 20d f6 21c f5 22e f3 23g f0 24e er 25c ej 268 e6 273 dl 27p d2 28e cc 28s bl,26d m7 275 lj 27s kv 28j k8 299 jf 29t im 2ai hp 2b5 gt 2bn g0 2c8 f2 2cn e4,26g m7 1ru tk 1ms 10j,2cm e5 2he 37,2hd 38 2i9 k,1e9 3u 1cj 3h 1c3 3h 1bh 3f,15l 5e 166 50 173 49 176 3o 17i 3n,173 49 181 40 18q 3q 193 3k,197 3k 19g 3b 19l 35,1bl 3g 1be 3c 1b3 2t,18v 3j 193 3l,191 3l 19h 3a 19l 2v,17k 3l 17r 3l 17k 3q,17j 3q 17i 3t 17b 44,17b 3n 17p 3l,17b 40 177 47,17b 3u 16u 44,16u 42 16q 4a 175 49,1cd 2u 1cd 33,1cp 31 1cs 2p,1cj 35 1cr 37,1d2 3c 1cn 3c,18o 3p 17e 5j 177 78 17u 7j 17t 8p 17g 94,17g 96 17l 9q 186 ab 188 au,195 3m 198 51 18q 5b,18m 5i 18t 6a 19o 70 19n 7v 198 8p 1a0 97 19p aa 19e ba,1be 3h 1am 4g 1b8 5n,1b8 5r 1b4 71 1bu 7i,1bu 7l 1bq 8t,1bn 8v 1ba 9g,1ba 9m 1bi ba,1dc 3m 1cl 62 1dm 74 1da 97,1d8 9b 1cq a2,1cq a5 1d6 b6,1fb 5o 1er 74 1f6 7u,1f6 80 1ef 92,1ec 92 1e7 a5,1e7 a6 1fj an 1fb bf,1gl 7r 1gl 7v,1gm 7l 1gn 9l 1g8 9o 1gl an 1ht af 1hm bb,15q 5c 16a 5r 16a 78 172 7n,170 7o 16h 8b,16f 8d 16h 9a 177 9l,174 9o 160 au,1hp be 1kf fn 25p fi 28p dn 29u bu 2ae a9 2a1 92,1ig bt 1kf ev,1jd c4 1l8 eo,1l6 f8 1oq f9,1lj ej 1mi ek,1lk es 1n7 es,1pt fg 25a fc,24b f1 269 ej,25j ev 27d e5,26o e5 28b d2,27t e2 299 ck,28c cm 29a bc,29a cf 2a3 aq,2a7 aa 2a7 9q,28l cq 298 c1,27j dt 28a db,25m f6 278 eh,23l f6 25a f3,2j0 -2h 2kf -25 2f0 e6,2eu e8 25p r2,25p r7 27o 11a 1k6 1dm 1fb 176 1gt 11n 1n0 10f,1kv 10u 1o1 100,1n0 10d 1sk 187,1kb 17e 1n3 1bl,1ke 17e 1mh 166 1pb 1a8,1ni 18j 1n8 18m 1nf 18t 1np 18r 1nd 18j,1h5 15i 1id 17e 1kl 163 1j1 142 1h5 15a,1i8 14m 1j8 16d,1hk 15u 1ji 14u,1rc 111 1tb 13j 23v va 21p sv 1rf 111,1ug v2 1vt 11g,1sa 12b 22q tv,1e3 140 1fg 161,1du 13t 1f1 137 1fl 14c,j3 1ea if 1eh hk 1em gl 1eq fg 1et e8 1ev d3 1f0 bq 1f1 ac 1f2 8v 1f2 7d 1f2 5t 1ev 4b 1er 2u 1en 1b 1eb,ip 1ef q4 1b6,jp 1e0 i9 1eh,-1i 1dj -a 1du 1h 1ed,-1h 1dj -21 1dd -2g 1d5 -30 1cr -3h 1ce -48 1br -4q 1b9 -5e 1al -5r 1a6 -66 19l -6s 18e,1o9 ve 1so t3,1oi v9 1k8 113,-ji 167 -jt 16s -k9 17m -kn 18l -l8 19l -lp 1ak -me 1bf -n4 1c7 -nr 1ct -ok 1dj -pe 1e7 -qa 1eo -rb 1fb -sj 1g3 -tp 1gp -v7 1hh -10p 1ib -12g 1j5 -14e 1jv -15u 1kj -17e 1l6 -190 1lp -1aj 1mc -1c7 1ms -1dt 1nc -1fk 1np -1hc 1o3 -1j5 1o7 -1kv 1o8 -1mo 1o6 -1og 1o1 -1q8 1nq -1s0 1nh -1tn 1n6 -1vb 1mo,-38c 1mg -3a1 1mm -3bq 1ms -3dp 1n3 -3fe 1n8 -3h3 1ne -3iq 1ni -3kk 1nm -3mg 1nn -3od 1nj -3qb 1nf -3s9 1n7 -3u8 1mu -406 1mi -424 1m2 -442 1lg -45u 1ks -47p 1k6 -49i 1jf -4ba 1im -4d0 1hq -4ek 1gt -4g6 1fu -4hl 1et -4j2 1dq -4kc 1cm -4lk 1bi -4mo 1ab -4o3 18n -4pb 172 -4qe 15d -4ra 13m -4s3 120 -4sn 109 -4t9 uj -4tp ss -4u5 r6 -4ub pg -4uf o0 -4ug mm,1mp 103 1gr 11o,q1 1b9 1h8 11l,-25i 1pk -11r 28c,1fd 15v m8 1gf,mc 1gf cn 1hq,cj 1hq 3s 1hk -1e 1h3 -5f 1eq,-5c 1er -8m 1ai -9h 171 -97 16k -8j 16h -7v 16h,-82 16h -7e 171,-8m 17e -8c 19a,-7s 17b -7e 19a,-7o 1ai -4r 1dm,-6u 1ac -4v 1c7,-4b 1e3 -17 1fp,-36 1e0 -j 1ek,l 1gj c3 1ha,1m 1fp bf 1g6,d1 1gc kn 1f5,dv 1gt l1 1g6,le 1ek u5 1ap,nd 1f8 va 1bg,v3 1a8 1cj 14o,11j 1ac 1c9 15m,-83 16h -a2 14b -bn 133 -e4 136 -fp 13g -gg 13j -hh 141 -ic 144,-ii 147 -jk 16a,-i2 144 -ii 144,-gd 13g -h4 11h -d2 11e -d2 133,-gt 122 -d6 122,-gn 12l -d9 12l,-9h 16u -bd 159 -dc 14e -g3 14r -h7 15f -k1 1bg,-g9 11h -fs 136,-f8 11k -eu 12s,-ea 11h -e0 12v,-i5 160 -kb 1ai,-ki 1a2 -i5 15c,-i5 14r -d6 13n,-h4 14e -c1 13t,-c8 144 -9l 163,-b0 14b -9l 15j,-bu 13j -b6 13t,-ce 13n -fs 13q,-h7 1ac -ff 1dt -d6 1dt -c4 1am,-fv 16u -gt 16u -h4 186 -g3 186 -fv 171,-dm 171 -dm 182 -c8 182 -c8 16n -dq 16n -dq 17l,-h7 16h -g6 16h,-e0 16a -ce 167,-eu 19e -f8 1af -ea 1ac -er 19e,-ju 1bg -mo 1f5 -rp 1if,-ji 178 -kt 1bd -mc 1d5,-kq 1a1 -mm 1cv,-l0 1bg -m2 1d8,-m2 1c4 -nn 1e3,-lr 1c4 -o8 1ek,-lk 1dm -ng 1en,-mf 1ch -oe 1eu,-h5 14e -j1 16d,-hj 14u -ia 16k,-gr 14e -i3 15c,-fn 14k -de 14k,-bl 14h -aa 16d,-a3 160 -8h 17s,-99 15i -8o 18m,-8o 18q -7j 1as,-7j 193 -7d 19r,-js 1b3 -iu 1e3 -gv 1h0 -e8 1h4 -b1 1g9,-b1 1g2 -9p 1e0,-9p 1ds -87 1av,-gr 1kh -bf 1kb -bb 1lf -gv 1lf -gv 1kh,-h2 1l2 -ih 1m0 -l0 1mg -ms 1nb -q6 1tq -se 23r,-ip 1st -k2 232,-8h 1t8 -5k 224,-bl 1le -84 1mj -5d 1o5 -3e 1pq -2n 1sa -2a 1u2 -h 20b 9 213,-8o 1t1 -6s 205,-5r 224 3 20l,-st 23l -sm 23r,-s9 23l -sc 23o,-sj 23v -k2 22n,-ro 1i6 -ro 1in,-ri 1i9 -13o 1m8 -1ad 1or -1i7 1qd,-1ia 1qd -1oo 1pp,-na 1df -qa 1fl,-o4 1f1 -q0 1g2,-o1 1eq -q0 1gm,-pt 1fi -vt 1il,-q3 1gg -up 1j3,-vt 1jq -15h 1ma,-11c 1j9 -168 1lj,-16m 1mu -1cg 1oc,-17q 1ma -1bp 1no,-1cm 1om -1i7 1q2,-1e2 1o9 -1id 1p0,-1qd 1p0 -1jv 1ph,-1p2 1oc -1iu 1oq,-1jl 1pe -1ht 1pa,-25c 1pq -26u 1q4 -27i 1qo -27s 1sa -260 1t8 -202 1ve,-3i2 1pq -3v6 1qe -52g 1qo -52q hq,-11o 28g -11e 28q,-11q 28c -jj 2dm,-dh 1i -ds 1i -e4 1j,-dv 1i -ea 1l -ef 1s -ek 26 -en 2h -en 2r -dl 2r,-e7 20 -ee 2d,-ee 2k -ds 2k,-ds 2f -ds 1u,-e5 1q -e0 1p,-e0 23 -e2 2b,-dk 20 61 27,5v 21 -dk 1s -d6 2f,-jo 2dm -db 2fi -8o 2go -3b 2i0 2j 2j5 6i 2jp,bd 2kq g8 2lg lg 2m4 m7 2m5 n8 2m7 of 2m9 pn 2m8 qu 2m2 s2 2lo t2 2l9 u1 2ki v3 2jl 102 2in 110 2hh 11v 2g7 12q 2eo 13g 2d5 142 2be 14e 29k 14h 27p 14e 25u 147 242 13o 227 12u 20c 11r 1uj 10r 1t9 vk 1s0 ua 1qp su 1pm rh 1om q2 1nq,-7 1uo -1h 20o,qf 1o3 pn 1nm,pr 1np p3 1nm o7 1nk n5 1nk m2 1nj kp 1nk jh 1nq i9 1o3 h6 1oe g3 1ot f0 1pe dt 1q0 cr 1qp bl 1rt ap 1ss 9u 1tu 95 1v1,97 1ut 87 218 7e 23q 6d 286 6d 2b3 6i 2d6 6s 2f7,7q 2nl 9p 2v0 aa 30d,a8 30b aj 319 at 32a ba 33k bs 352 cg 36d dd 37u ef 39f fg 3ar gm 3c4 i5 3de jh 3ee l2 3fe mm 3gd oe 3h6 q9 3hq s6 3i8 u3 3ik 100 3ir 11t 3ir 13p 3io 15j 3id 17a 3ht 18t 3h9 1ac 3gh 1bv 3fd 1d3 3e6 1du 3d1 1ei 3bv 1f7 3at,5d 2jk 60 2jk 6h 2jk,-4uj mk -4uk hv -52t hv,s5 1p2 pg 1no,q9 1nt q9 1o4,q9 1o2 of 1nj,-202 1vb -hg 2h9,-hg 2hb 68 2ml 6f 2m1 6s 2l5 6p 2kk 6d 2jo,6p 2l3 6n 2lu 65 2mi,5p 2li -fr 2h1,-f5 2gg 53 2kk,-dt 2g6 61 2k8,-241 1sv -h3 2gi,-fp 2g8 -23d 1se,-238 1rg -go 2fd,bc 2ks at 2l8 ar 2m4 at 2mt c5 2ne la 2om qp 2op,qr 2or v0 2nm 11n 2l6 15n 2e0 16p 28t 16f 23r 14r 1uc 11p 1po,11i 1ph t6 1ma od 1lf,o8 1lf ft 1lm cc 1ni 91 1qk,8u 1qm 6j 1tv 5b 21v 41 27q 3u 2bn 46 2f0 4g 2fa 5g 2fk 6j 2fa 6o 2f0,4l 2ek 4l 261,5j 2ea 5b 25u,62 2dt 5v 253,5g 24r 75 1tt,6m 245 8a 1uh,72 20u 8n 1t9,93 1sg bm 1pc,a4 1s8 bj 1qk,9i 1r5 bo 1ph,cu 2m4 og 2nh,f1 2ne nk 2nt,h2 2mo q7 2mt,mh 2no sp 2n4,rr 2nj uj 2mb,si 2me 115 2ka,vm 2m9 11f 2jf,v9 2ku 13v 2f8,128 2i7 15c 2d9,13q 2do 155 2ce,7p 2nm 6h 2n7 5j 2n7,5e 2n7 4b 2nh 3s 2o5 7f 32m,7k 32r d5 3da ko 3i8,rv 3m2 16t 3lh 1dh 3jd 1g9 3gj 1h4 3cp 1hj 3aj 1f6 3aq,5s 2op 7c 2u6,6o 2on 9a 2v9,53 2p3 9s 31m,7c 2uv 8m 331,79 2re bq 38s,8k 32n bv 399,a6 32a ct 3a7,d7 3bf go 3g7,ei 3b2 jn 3gf,ia 3fr od 3jo,fn 3cp p1 3in,lj 3in uv 3kr,rj 3jo 11c 3jv,13q 3k4 17d 3k4,13l 3kj 1ci 3j1,19o 3j4 1d6 3hu,186 3jq 1ba 3id,19o 3ig 1d1 3gp,1cs 3h0 1g2 3d8,1ej 3f4 1fj 3cn,1eg 3hf 1gr 3dd,1fe 3eo 1fj 3bp,144 3j6 19g 3iq,12d 3jl 13q 3jl,u6 3ko 144 3kr,ro 3iv 12n 3j1,1cp 3gc 1ga 3d3,1g5 3ba 1gc 3aj,1dq 3fj 1g0 3e9,2bi 3f4 2d6 3h0,2d1 3gu 2fk 3jb 2ie 3lp 2li 3nl 2nt 3oe 2q8 3p2 2t7 3pe 2vu 3ph 316 3ph 33r 3ph 361 3p4 38m 3o1 3as 3md 3cm 3ke 3d7 3jb 3dp 3hp,1s4 4gb 196 4mo 18b 4mt 176 4n2 15m 4n6 14a 4n8 12m 4n6 10h 4n0 up 4mr su 4mk r1 4mb p1 4lu mv 4lb kr 4kk in 4jp gi 4io ef 4hh cc 4g6 ab 4em 8c 4d2 6h 4bc 4q 49j 3a 47q 1u 461 n 448,-2h 3t1 -2c 3u0 -25 3uv -1s 400 -1f 411 -u 420 -f 436 -5 44g,-16 41k 12 44o,-c3 3kd -dg 3se -mk 5bq,2jj -1h 2i6 3n,2j6 -1o 2hu 2r,2hn 41 2g0 7u,2hn 59 2g0 98,2fc 93 2di dd,2fm ae 2di f4,2ci fv 2ae iu,2c8 ha 2b2 ii,2dd e6 2ca fe,2a4 jd 278 n5,26h nk 22s pv,26u ob 24b rk,2am ji 28b mc,-36h 1mo -3ng 1oh,-36u 1ne -3mf 1p0,-370 1o2 -3kj 1pf,-3o1 1oa -45n 1m4,-3ns 1pd -46i 1me,-3qa 1pp -46v 1ne,-3v0 1ps -490 1p5,-51t iq -517 1qj,-514 it -4vi 1qj,-504 ij -4u3 1qh,-4vd kt -4us td,-4uk vt -4se 14h,-4rj 15p -4o7 1au,-4mv 1c6 -4hj 1gk,-4ff 1hg -49s 1l9,-48p 1l9 -46r 1lo,-4ao 1ji -48p 1k6,-4gt 1go -4fv 1ha,-4ni 1al -4j8 1en,-4ti 104 -4rc 154,-4uq tu -4ue vg,-4uj 12c -4td 1bc,-4t3 15l -4qo 1cp,-4r7 18k -4n8 1eg,-4ue 1cm -4v2 1jh,-4t3 1b6 -4sn 1g3,-4sp 1ih -4rf 1l8,-4tb 1jc -4s5 1n9,-4ra 1dc -4pq 1hl,-4ti 1gq -4po 1k5,-4ov 1e5 -4mf 1gq,-4kv 1i2 -4gc 1ku,-4nd 1hl -4l4 1k0,-4p1 1im -4n5 1kf,-4q7 1me -4mr 1nc,-4o3 1lq -4jg 1nh,-4ji 1ld -4g9 1m6,-4l9 1f3 -4g9 1jp,-4dk 1mt -4b9 1mt,-4el 1ki -4a9 1mt,-4ia 1n4 -4el 1n4,-4fg 1ih -4cp 1l1,-4a1 1mv -47u 1mv,-4eg 1lv -4di 1ls,-4mm 1ku -4kq 1ll,-4ui mq -4uk hv,-4uf mq -4uk hv,-4ud pa -4tu sv,-52h i1 -5hc i1 -5hg 1q5 -50i 1qm,-5f3 kl -53o kl,-5cb nh -534 o3,-5e0 sf -59h pd,-5ad jf -5ad 10e,-5as s0 -5dr 10t,-5au pv -56b 107,-561 sa -5ak 12p,-57e q9 -59r mo,-5a5 kv -5bl t0,-5dh r2 -5d9 10c,-58c oa -566 10t,-566 qg -56l 154,-55s ql -5cg sm,-5g3 kl -5g3 t5,-5f3 m4 -59a np,-58r m7 -5au l4,-57g kl -53o ho,-54f j8 -56n t8,-55n t5 -54k 112,-54c 112 -595 16h,-59f 13q -5f5 16f,-5f8 167 -5e7 183,-5fs 12p -5eu 10j,-5cb 138 -58j 15h,-55i tp -55f 11u,-55f 12p -595 16f,-58c 11h -5cg 165,-55i re -550 vt,-55d pd -55f qt,o8 2m7 r0 2m1,pt 2m1 pt 2m5,q2 2m5 sg 2lg,rb 2ls u0 2ku,sb 2lj u7 2ke,n4 2m7 pt 2m5,13n 2ek 12g 2hl,122 2hl vr 2js,15e 292 14c 2bk,15q 28v 15j 2bb,14u 26o 14u 28p,15q 26f 15q 28m,14n 23o 157 25r,15s 23a 15u 25f,13u 20h 14u 22h,14s 20o 15c 21v,140 218 14j 233,11e 1s3 13c 20a,133 1ss 145 1v1,135 1u1 140 1vh,140 1ul 14j 20c,tt 1pq 10u 1sl,vp 1pq 129 1ta,110 1qq 12s 1sn,rb 1ne u2 1pe,t4 1nn v4 1ou,ur 1oc vk 1og,d3 1pq ic 1n7,dl 1oc ga 1n2,ch 1nu ic 1m0,j1 1n2 pv 1n9,jm 1me r6 1n7,pm 1mi st 1n7,m6 1m0 nb 1m0,i3 1mn jv 1m9,6g 21h 69 24v,75 24m 67 25t,5i 228 52 27i,ag 1r5 80 1uo,bj 1r5 8u 1u1,d7 1ol 9s 1ql,9s 1qq 7n 1ta,eh 1oc bq 1r5,du 1o3 ba 1on,oo 1m7 mm 1m0,jh 1n0 fq 1nl,kd 1n9 j3 1n5,n1 1lu j8 1mb,sp 1op 102 1qg,vr 1os 129 1rl,vg 1r3 11l 1su,14p 21j 14n 23d,155 248 15j 25t,15j 25v 15p 294,15c 29t 159 2at,gl 21a g8 21h gq 21s h3 21f gh 218,gl 218 gj 21c gj 21f gb 21h go 21m,gj 21c gd 21h,gq 21g gl 21i,gn 21g gh 21i,gg 21h gp 21j,gb 21c gn 21m,gj 21k gm 21m,gh 21b gn 21g,go 21c gl 21h,gm 21c gg 21f,gg 21l gq 21m,gq 21i gm 21r,h0 21j gs 21n,gv 21h gt 21m,gu 21k gm 21h,gp 21g go 21l,gg 21h gn 21i,gi 21g gj 21j,gn 21f gk 21h,gn 21d gk 21f,go 21c gl 21d gf 21h,gl 21d h0 21i,gd 21j gm 21k,gc 21k gt 21j,gq 21k gp 21n,gp 21l gp 21g,gm 21b h2 21g,gk 21b h0 21g,gl 21e gv 21i,h0 21h gq 21q,gu 21j gp 21o,gt 21h gm 21o,gh 21k gq 21r,gi 21m gq 21o,gj 21i gs 21k,gk 21j gr 21h,gk 21d gq 21f,gi 21f gn 21e,gm 21e gu 21g,gm 21e gi 21g,g3 21e g0 21a fq 21e fl 219 fg 21b f8 213 eu 214,g7 21n g4 21q fu 21n fo 21q,fn 21o fi 21i fd 21j,fc 21j f6 21o ev 21h ep 21m,gd 21l gb 21v fv 220 g1 228 fk 229 fl 22e,gd 21e g8 215 gd 212 fv 211 g2 20s,g1 20s fi 20q,h0 21e hc 217 hl 21b hh 20v hu 210 hs 218 ib 216,i9 213 i5 20t il 20t,h0 21j ha 21k hb 21f hl 21h,hm 21h hs 21d,hs 21c i6 21j ih 21c im 217 iv 21c j8 217 jm 21a,h1 21n h8 21p hi 222 hs 21s,hp 21v hv 21o,hn 21v hi 222,i0 21o i0 21s if 21o il 21j iq 21p,i7 210 ib 215,qj 20v q8 20u,qk 20v qt 218 qf 21d q8 20u,qa 20v qf 21b,qb 20v qg 21b,qd 210 qh 21b qb 21g q2 21e q1 21l pn 21j pg 21j,qe 210 qi 21c,qg 210 qj 21b,qf 20v qg 214,qh 20v qk 21a,qi 20v ql 21a,qj 210 qm 21a,qj 210 qn 218 qk 218,qk 211 qq 218 qn 218,qn 213 qr 217,qm 218 qp 218,qp 217 qk 218,qp 215 ql 219,qp 217 qi 21a,qr 218 qf 21c,qn 216 qj 214,qh 213 qa 20u,qc 213 q4 210 pr 213 pm 20v pf 212 pb 20q p7 20s p0 20o,qd 217 q4 219 q1 216 pq 21d pm 218 ph 21b p3 20v p0 214 or 214 op 211 of 213 o2 213,pf 21j pd 21g pd 21k p8 21k,p7 21k p5 21n,qn 216 qu 211 r4 212,r5 213 r5 218 rb 212 rg 215 rh 219 rp 212,rn 212 rj 210 rv 210 s1 215 s7 20s,qp 219 r3 21c re 21d rc 21h ri 21h,ri 21g rj 21c s6 21d,s5 21d s3 218 sg 218 sa 21f sn 21g sj 21j t2 21j t0 21g tc 21j,qo 21c qp 21i ra 21j r4 21n rl 21o ro 21j rv 21k rp 21q sg 21s,e3 2an hm 2d2,fq 2bs g5 2b8 gj 2af h3 29p hr 293 ik 28e jf 27s ke 27d lh 274 mq 26s o1 26t pb 276 qg 27l rg 28a s9 293 su 2a0 tf 2at,r5 2ce vo 29k,d0 3d8 jn 3is mm 3kb pt 3lo sn 3m5,cf 396 eq 3ch,cf 383 f4 3c0,cc 3a9 eb 3d8,ei 3d8 is 3ft,i8 3fj ns 3i0,ni 3i0 ti 3jd,ol 3k4 rc 3k9,p4 3kl v4 3lj,le 3iu p6 3k9,os 3ip vr 3kb,18b 3i5 1bn 3gt,1bu 3gh 1dl 3ev,1dj 3ev 1fc 3cp,1f2 3cp 1fm 3c0,1g0 3d8 1gk 3bm,1gf 3c5 1f5 3if,1fk 3g7 1d9 3i8,1ej 3ge 1c1 3ia,1dv 3df 1cb 3g4 18t 3ia,194 3k1 157 3lc,173 3j8 11i 3jl,15p 3j8 18g 3hp,1fr 3bo 1fr 3av,1fc 3av 1fa 3c5,1gp 3bh 1g3 3bt,1dt 3db 1f5 3ao 1hd 3aj,1dg 3di 1f5 3am 1hg 3ah,1ar 3ga 1cn 3ej,1ci 3eo 1dv 3cu,1dq 3d8 1f2 3am,24k 36c 2d4 3h1,24h 36b 247 368,24m 36e 246 366,24l 36c 246 365,24q 36k 24a 367,248 366 240 364,246 368 23t 365,244 365 23q 365,241 365 23p 363,23v 363 23o 363,1he 3ag 23q 364,1h7 3cm 25e 37o,1ho 3b9 23v 36l,1hr 3bv 24e 37c,1ho 3aq 231 36j,1ll 3al 21h 37m,1hr 3bj 1ju 3b1,228 38a 24q 37j,1mt 3av 20m 38k,223 37j 23q 372,1hj 3c7 1me 3b4,1kr 37a 1ka 37i 1kr 37u 1lb 37o,1lb 37n 1kr 37b,1kv 37t 1l7 38k 1m6 37s,1l7 38k 1m3 39b,1l8 38k 1k3 38k,1l6 38j 1l5 39j,1kq 37n 1l0 37n,1km 37i 1kj 37i,1kr 37i 1l0 37i,1p9 35f 1pu 35h,1pb 35f 1or 365 1pt 36h 1qk 360,1qg 35v 1pq 35f,1q1 36c 1q3 373,1qu 36k 1r9 368,1q2 370 1r7 369,1q1 36v 1oq 36v,1q1 372 1pu 387,1q3 370 1rb 37t,1po 365 1q1 361,1pf 360 1p8 360,1pl 35r 1pt 35l,1t4 331 1rs 344 1ta 34o,1tc 34o 1um 33u 1t3 331,1tg 34m 1u6 361 1vl 33s,1u6 361 1vk 36u,1u4 360 1rn 35f,1u2 364 1tr 377,1sr 346 1t8 349 1tj 349 1ts 33o,1t1 33o 1sk 33p,1sk 33r 1t3 33p,1th 33f 1t9 33k 1te 33p 1tj 33h 1tc 33e,1s1 33t 1rk 33k,1si 33k 1s0 332,1sr 337 1so 32j,1ta 33b 1tm 32t,1tr 33g 1u4 338,1he 3aj 1hr 382 1lg 36m 1n6 387 1ol 383 1nn 35h 1po 34g 1re 34r 1r5 335 1u0 324,1u0 323 1vf 324 1va 33k 20g 33l 1vq 35l,1vo 35l 243 365,1tg 35j 1tc 35j,20q 33p 20i 34d 217 34e 219 33v 20q 33p,20u 346 216 34a,20v 33v 212 340,20s 34e 20g 35g 229 35e,20g 35e 22k 35q,20m 34v 21o 34g,20k 354 21m 34v 21t 34p,21n 34f 21q 34b,21p 34g 21s 34g,21m 34i 21s 34j,21m 34u 21s 350,22a 35e 22a 354 22f 354 22f 35d 227 35d,22j 35s 22m 35f 22u 35f 22r 35v 22i 35q,22t 38h 2br 3kc 2fd 3mu 2kf 3qb,2kc 3q5 2rg 3s2 312 3s8 363 3rt 3al 3q8,3aj 3q5 3di 3nr 3f4 3l6 3fv 3ih 3fv 3hf 3dq 3hn,3r7 366 3sa 36a,3un 36b 3vp 366 40p 35s 41m 35f 42k 34v 43c 34c 441 33n,3j9 349 3j7 34v 3jt 35h 3nv 378 3rb 383 3uc 386 41v 37n 43k 36k 453 357 458 34j 458 344 451 33n,44u 33n 44n 33l,44i 33l 440 33n,3j9 34t 3jk 3r7 3k5 3rc 3l6 3rc 3ll 3r4 3l1 35v,3pf 37m 3pp 3r2 3q8 3rc 3qv 3rc 3ro 3r7 3sc 3qt 3s4 382,40b 380 40t 3q1 419 3qq 41r 3qv 42a 3qv 43d 3qt 43p 3qb 430 377,44s 35g 45o 3pn 46h 3qj 477 3qj,46t 3qm 47m 3qj 485 3pv 47a 33j 46r 33c 46h 334 45t 32j 45g 32j,3do 3i1 3e5 3g2 3fp 3fo,3fs 3fo 3g1 3i1,3sa 36b 3v2 369,3dn 3hm 3e4 3g3,3db 3j2 3dn 3hi,3j9 34j 3j1 33b 3j9 32l 3jj 326 3k4 31n 3ke 31k,3kr 31u 3lh 32q 3m8 33l 3mn 344 3nd 34r 3nv 357 3ol 35h 3p7 35m 3q5 35u 3r5 368 3s1 368,3qf 360 3s8 36a,3s1 36a 3v0 36a 40a 363 41d 35k 432 34o,429 355 43h 347,455 32i 45s 32i,45p 32g 472 33g,43b 34d 44b 33b 44j 32v 44u 32e 45o 32e,45m 32j 44r 32j,3r5 364 3si 369,3sh 369 3t8 369,3sh 369 3u5 369,3n7 34l 3nj 34v 3oa 35c 3ot 35k,3kc 31j 3kj 31j 3kt 322,3c9 3ks 3cu 3ju,3ae 3mm 3b7 3m2,384 3o9 38v 3nr,336 3ph 34a 3pf,359 3p8 36f 3ot,3dn 3hm 3e3 3g2,3dn 3hj 3e2 3g3,3dm 3hl 3dv 3g2 3ed 3g0,3e0 3g2 3dq 3h8,3n1 34f 3ns 354 3ol 35h,3mm 344 3nq 351 3oj 35f 3pd 35n 3qq 362 3su 369 3tq 369,3oj 35f 3pu 35q,3mo 345 3o2 355,3nm 34u 3on 35f,3nm 34v 3pd 35n,3oo 35f 3ps 35p,3pp 35p 3qo 360,3pn 35p 3rj 364,3qp 361 3r4 361,3kj 31k 3l2 327,3kl 32f 3mf 34f,3jo 32u 3m9 358,3jp 34l 3mn 369,3n2 35b 3q3 36p,3np 36k 3qn 37l,3ns 364 3q3 371,3qh 36o 3tc 36t,3qs 378 3to 37a,3rc 37p 3tv 37o,3ud 36o 415 36d,3u6 379 41i 36i,3v2 37j 41i 370,41l 35p 43l 34n,42h 360 443 34v,42b 36p 449 35g,44c 34g 44q 34a,43u 346 44e 342,44i 34o 44v 34i,23r 38t 2bq 3j2,24n 38j 2cj 3i9,25b 389 2d5 3ht,2cm 3k5 2ji 3om,2dh 3ju 2k3 3oc,2ea 3ja 2ju 3nh,2cc 3j2 2d5 3i7,2cj 3jr 2dp 3io,2kv 3pk 2rc 3r4,2lb 3p8 2qo 3qb,2m7 3ok 2r2 3ps,2sh 3rg 35c 3rj,2sm 3qs 35c 3r1,2sf 3qg 34o 3ql,2sp 3q1 349 3q8,360 3pn 3at 3o0,373 3qd 3am 3om,375 3qn 3b0 3p8,35h 3pn 36c 3qq,3b0 3ml 3dv 3jm,3bh 3n4 3dv 3ka,3c8 3o7 3ee 3k5,3aj 3nh 3bm 3o7,3eg 3gn 3e4 3it,3f2 3gn 3eo 3j0,3fc 3gs 3f4 3jc,3dv 3jc 3et 3jk,2s2 3pu 2rm 3r9,2kl 3nr 2kq 3nr,2l6 3o7 2k1 3p8,3jm 369 3k5 3pk,3kf 36l 3kh 3ou,3qi 38r 3qf 3q6,3rb 39a 3rg 3om,419 392 41v 3q1,424 38t 42m 3pu,45l 345 46j 3pd,46g 33m 474 3pf,44s 337 45s 33e,453 33c 46e 34h,45s 32q 469 33c,458 334 464 334,4pq 39j 4qs 3af 4ru 3b8 4t2 3c4 4u8 3d3 4vg 3e2 510 3f0 52l 3fv 54e 3gu 569 3ht 584 3iq 5a4 3jn 5bm 3kc 5d8 3l1 5er 3lm 5ge 3mb,5p4 3pc 5r0 3pt 5t4 3qb 5va 3qm 61k 3qt 63u 3r3 669 3r7 68k 3rc 6b1 3re 6dg 3rd 6g1 3ra 6ii 3r8,h6 1eo iv 1ea,io 1ea kl 1dk,iv 1e8 hj 1el,i8 1eg gd 1eq,hf 1el f5 1ev,tc 19u pl 1bc,1ng vp 1ld 10g,l5 1de hp 1eh eq 1eu,m0 1d2 jo 1ds,jq 1ds he 1ei,hf 1ei dh 1f0,j3 1e3 gr 1ek,i1 1ec fv 1eo,ll 1d6 jl 1dv,gb 1en d2 1ev,4k 1et 1e 1ee,-r 1dp -2l 1d5,-25 1db -3a 1cj,-5k 1ag -62 19v,-7e 16v -86 16d,1jt ca 1l2 de,1l1 de 1m9 e6,1kv dc 1le dl,1ld dl 1md e8 1n7 ek 1nu es 1ot f3 1q2 f9 1ri f7 1sq f8,1om f3 1rb f7 1sj f7,1ng eo 1pp f6,1mi ea 1ob et,1ls dv 1ms ee,1mr ee 1nr ep,1nm en 1or f0,1ok f0 1pr f5,1pe f5 1qi f8,1po f6 1r8 f7,1jn c0 1kc co 1kq d8,1k9 cl 1kv dd,1kn d5 1lc dj,1ko d5 1lt du,1jp c4 1kp d6,1kg cu 1kv da,1ln dr 1mi e8,1mf e8 1nf ej,1md e6 1nl em,1ne ej 1og et,-71 17t -6j 18v,-6v 181 -6g 195,-71 17r -6l 18n,-70 17u -7a 16v -7g 16u,-6f 195 -6q 18d,-6e 198 -6r 18a,-6t 189 -78 16t -7f 16t,28s bm 298 as,297 au 29e ad 29i 9u 2a7 9q,2a0 93 2a0 9p,4qs 3ae 4sm 3br,4jg 339 4iu 332 4ii 330,4ie 32u 4hv 32s 4hp 32s 4h7 32s,4j8 339 4ht 32q 4h9 32q 4ga 32s 4g2 32s,45k 32f 466 325 46b 31r 46d 31h 46g 319,46g 318 46n 30v 46t 30u 476 30u 47c 30v 47h 313 47k 31c 47k 31n 47p 320 47s 320 485 31n 485 31g 485 317 485 311 485 30n 487 30h 48c 308,48c 306 48h 304 48t 303 495 304 496 30d 49d 30v 49h 316 49b 31c,49a 31c 496 31o 49r 31m 49r 31e 49r 312,49p 311 4a1 30p 4a4 30h,4a4 30f 49t 304 4a3 2vu 4as 2vq 4at 303 4am 306 4b6 30q 4aq 312 4an 31f 4af 31r 4ag 32g 4b9 32g 4b7 31s 4bt 31d 4bg 30n 4bl 302 4bj 2uv 4bu 2uv 4ck 2uv 4cr 2v3 4d3 2v8 4d3 2vr,4d1 2vr 4co 303 4cc 30d 4ci 313 4ci 31v 4cf 32o 4d2 32o 4d2 31p 4do 318 4dq 30i 4ea 301 4en 301 4f1 30g 4ei 310,4ed 313 4er 31g 4er 322 4eg 332 4et 336 4ff 32s,4ff 32r 4ff 326 4fm 31j 4g6 31d 4ge 31f,4ge 31g 4gp 322 4gb 32h,4g9 32h 4g3 32q,479 33j 4g6 33d 4g4 32o,46m 32q 494 32k,478 334 49g 330,481 33d 4a9 33f,4a6 32t 4br 32r,4ad 33a 4bq 33a,4cn 333 4du 330,4d9 33b 4ej 33b,4bc 333 4d1 332,46m 329 476 31e,48f 323 48j 30v,4a1 322 4ag 310,4c5 32b 4c3 2vs,4dl 32g 4e3 31k,4fo 32t 4fq 31t,4f2 339 4fu 332,4gc 32q 4gq 323 4h3 32o 4h7 325 4gs 31h 4hc 31d 4hi 31s 4hq 327,4hk 320 4ia 32e 4i6 32o,4h8 31k 4hj 32g 4h9 32j 4hr 32k 4hv 32g,4hv 32e 4hn 326 4h8 31e,4g6 33b 4g8 33u 4ia 347,4lt 372 4mr 389 4o4 39j 4pg 3at 4tk 3e4,4ti 3e5 4vq 3fo 52h 3ha 56j 3jf,56k 3ji 5e7 3mt,5rk 3ri 645 3sn,63h 3so 6d5 3t4 6iu 3t4,6i5 3r8 6j0 3rb 6k0 3r8 6l9 3r6 6mt 3r4 6oc 3r0 6q0 3qr 6rn 3qj 6tc 3qb 6v2 3q0 70n 3pl 72b 3p7 742 3om 75p 3o2 77i 3na 79b 3mg 7b5 3lk 7cu 3kk 7eo 3jf 7g3 3ig 7hd 3he 7in 3g9 7k0 3f3 7l7 3dp 7mc 3cd 7nd 3at 7oc 39c 7p7 37p 7pv 365 7qi 34e 7qu 32k 7r4 30p 7r7 2uu 7r2 2t0 7qr 2r3 7qg 2p5 7q0 2n8 7p9 2la 7oe 2jd 7nd 2hg 7m7 2fk 7kn 2dq 7j1 2c5 7h7 2ai 7fa 293 7d9 27o 7b3 26l 78q 25p 76g 251 744 24d 71n 23t 6v9 23k 6sq 23f 6qc 23f 6nv 23h 6lj 23l 6j8 243 6gv 24l 6em 25f 6cf 26d 6a8 27i 682 28u 65u 2ag 63s 2ca 61t 2ec 601 2gl 5u9 2j4 5si 2lm 5qu 2od 5pl 2rg 5oj 2uq 5nk 325 5mn 35g 5m8 37q 5ls 3a6 5lm 3cj,5ar 3k0 5ci 3kk 5e4 3l3,5e4 3l6 5f9 3lg,5dv 3l3 5et 3lb,5dn 3ku 5fh 3ld 5gm 3ll 5gc 3m9 5dd 3l3,5cr 3ko 5gb 3m3,5c9 3kj 5g6 3m4,5ei 3lb 5gb 3m1,5f3 3lf 5g9 3lv,5fa 3lf 5gb 3ls,5gj 3ln 5gb 3m5,5ge 3ln 5g9 3m3,5fp 3lj 5ga 3lm,5eu 3lb 5ge 3ln,5pa 3ob 5sl 3pg 5vd 3q7 61s 3qk 670 3r8,5pa 3ob 5p2 3o9 5ou 3ob 5oo 3oi 5om 3op 5om 3p1 5oq 3p9 5pm 3ph,5gl 3ll 5h0 3lp 5h4 3ls 5h4 3mb 5gt 3mf 5gi 3mf 5g2 3m8,5e3 3mq 5fq 3nj 5g5 3nj 5gi 3ng 5gr 3n8 5gt 3mu 5gr 3mm 5ga 3mc,5rv 3rk 5p2 3r3 5oo 3qq 5oh 3q5 5oh 3pt 5ol 3pq 5p1 3pn 5pd 3pn 5pp 3pn,5pp 3pm 5qj 3pq,6h3 3rc 6l5 3r5,4j9 336 4q0 39o,4jd 336 4jo 33j,4ib 348 4j0 34l 4jr 35k 4m7 37k 4mv 38h,4gg 33o 4il 343,4gt 33f 4ig 33s,4h7 336 4j4 33m,4jf 34j 4lg 36p,4j4 341 4le 368,4jb 33s 4le 35o,4m3 36l 4te 3d0,4mo 37i 4so 3cp,4nh 38o 4s2 3ci,4ti 3d2 540 3h3,4t7 3de 53e 3h3,4us 3es 547 3ht,54e 3ha 5fp 3me,54u 3hv 5fm 3mn,55l 3in 5fi 3n2,5p2 3og 5sq 3pq,5p5 3om 5sd 3pt,5ov 3os 5rn 3pr,5p3 3p5 5r3 3pp,5t1 3pq 5v7 3qf,5t0 3q4 5uf 3qa,5sf 3pv 5u8 3q6,5v2 3qb 61q 3qp,5vf 3ql 61f 3qp,5te 3pu 5v8 3qb,5uc 3qb 5vj 3qf,5ro 3pp 5tp 3q7,5rs 3pr 5th 3qf,5or 3oi 5or 3p0,5p0 3oi 5qt 3pc,5pg 3p4 5sh 3q4,5r9 3pr 5t0 3pu,5s6 3pl 5tp 3pt,61n 3qq 64h 3r2,6im 3t7 6v1 3s9 786 3q5 7gs 3lt 7pp 3dv,7pl 3e7 7tf 36f 7u0 31b 7u0 2rd 7sv 2mn 7qf 2gj 7oh 2dd,7oe 2dd 7kk 290,7kt 29d 7k6 28p 7j9 280 7id 27a 7hf 26j 7gi 25u 7fe 259 7e8 24n 7d1 247 7bq 23o,7ch 246 7bp 23s 7at 23l 79s 23a 78p 22u 77h 22i 76e 228 75b 220 748 21m 731 21d 71n 216 70f 210 6v5 20q 6tu 20m 6sm 20j 6r9 20g 6pu 20e 6ol 20e 6n6 20e 6ls 20e 6ke 20i 6iu 20o 6hb 20t 6fm 213 6dv 21a 6c7 21o 6ac 22k 68t 23d 67e 247 65r 253 646 263 62g 278 60r 28h 5v5 29t 5tf 2bc 5rq 2d2 5q5 2f0 5oj 2h7 5n5 2jo 5lr 2mh 5kn 2pg 5jm 2sm 5iq 302 5i8 32b 5hm 34m 5h6 373 5gl 39g 5g5 3bu,5g6 3bo 5g6 3cr 5gg 3di 5h7 3e6 5ia 3eq 5j0 3eq 5ju 3eq 5ks 3el 5lg 3ds 5ll 3cf,5l9 3e8 5kn 3eq 5ja 3eq 5ho 3el 5gj 3dd 5g4 3bt,5po 3qj 63e 3rr,5pg 3q7 64h 3rc,5qe 3r5 65u 3sf,64e 3rf 6d9 3rp,65c 3s5 6f2 3si,67n 3sk 6cb 3sn,65m 3rp 6dj 3s5,6eo 3rp 6pp 3ra,6gd 3s8 6oc 3s3,6fu 3sk 6ne 3sf,6dq 3s3 6jm 3s5,6q5 3rc 716 3pv,6q0 3ru 70v 3qe,6pf 3s8 71g 3qr,6to 3s3 70s 3rh,722 3pt 78a 3ni,71j 3qr 79a 3nk,73a 3qj 79u 3nn,76e 3q7 7b9 3o1,7a1 3mu 7gg 3ip,7ai 3nn 7gv 3j3,7c2 3nn 7hc 3jg,7es 3mc 7ih 3jl,7hh 3ia 7m0 3ds,7ho 3ik 7n0 3d5,7hr 3jd 7n8 3dp,7ji 3j6 7o1 3du,7ni 3bt 7q4 36o,7qe 370 7ns 3ck,7qt 380 7ob 3df,7rf 38k 7oi 3eg,7tb 2s2 7tg 34q,7sp 2s2 7sn 34g,7ru 2se 7rm 33f,7rh 34g 7r5 36e,7sa 359 7r7 37a,7sk 35q 7r7 37p,7ra 348 7qj 364,7p9 2jp 7rf 2ql,7pt 2k0 7rp 2q6,7qm 2kf 7sk 2qq,7rh 2lv 7tg 2rg,7rp 2re 7rr 2ro,7s5 2r9 7s3 2ro,7lg 2d2 7ov 2it,7mr 2d2 7p1 2i2,7od 2ef 7r0 2jf,7fn 28r 7k6 2cj,7gl 287 7kq 2c9,7i2 27v 7m7 2bs,7kd 2au 7m7 2d2,79s 25f 7fs 28o,7ab 255 7fn 27o,7ai 24p 7hh 289,7bo 24k 7ht 27q,716 237 79k 25f,719 22q 79a 24u,72h 22g 79n 24h,737 226 7ab 242,727 21q 6r3 21n,70q 21g 6ot 211,70i 22e 6oc 21s,6vs 234 6p2 22t,6no 21b 6c3 226,6mq 224 6c8 22o,6m6 22l 6b8 245,6km 239 6de 24p,6ot 226 6kh 23h 6kh 239,6nv 216 6jo 21q,6bk 22t 5vo 2a3,6bd 23m 61i 29p,6au 24r 61p 2ap,6bu 25f 621 2c4,5v7 2au 5o8 2kd,600 2bi 5pv 2k3,61i 2b6 5pq 2lg,628 2cj 5s0 2kd,5sp 2cl 5oi 2io,5np 2ku 5jk 2vd,5of 2kk 5lt 2uf,5q4 2k5 5n5 2tr,5r5 2lb 5o3 2t0,5kg 30g 5ic 35r,5j0 2vq 5hj 37n,5l6 2v6 5k8 37d,5mm 2st 5lj 349,5nf 2uk 5m2 34l,5ir 381 5hr 3ao,5jk 354 5j8 3am,5m7 34q 5kd 3bp,5ic 362 5gv 3bc,5ik 3a4 5ik 3bm,5lb 35j 5kb 38s,5k1 396 5ji 3c0,5he 3ci 5jf 3dl,5i2 3dq 5k3 3dn,5k8 3c8 5k6 3d8,5l9 3bh 5k8 3cs,5iu 3c0 5iu 3cp,5i5 3bh 5i5 3di,5hc 3c5 5j3 3d6,5ji 44f 5k1 4ge,5k4 4g2 5k5 4gq 5k7 4hq 5kb 4iv 5kf 4k6 5kj 4la 5kp 4me 5ku 4nj 5l6 4oo 5le 4pu 5lp 4r5 5m3 4sg 5mb 4ts 5mm 4vf 5n7 517 5nq 533 5oj 552 5pb 56k 5q6 58a 5r6 5a4 5s7 5c0 5ta 5dt 5uf 5fq 5vo 5ho 61a 5jo 636 5ls 65c 5o2 67o 5q9 6ad 5sg 6ca 5tv 6e9 5vd 6g8 60r 6ia 626 6kc 63g 6mf 64q 6oj 662 6qn 679 6st 68f 6v5 69j 71g 6ak 73t 6bi 76b 6cf 78p 6da 7b9 6e2 7dp 6eq 7ga 6fg 7is 6g4 7lf 6gm 7o4 6h6 7qp 6hi 7te 6ht 803 6i5 82n 6ia 85b 6ic 87u 6ic,87p 6if 87k 6ii,87m 6id 8dd 6if,87p 6ic 8de 6ib,8db 6ib 8l6 6ib,8ci 6ib 8du 6ia,8hk 6ie 8jn 6ie,8gj 6ia 8h5 6i9 8i0 6i7 8it 6i4 8jn 6i1 8kh 6hs 8l2 6hn,8g3 6ib 8hg 6i9,8fv 6ic 8h3 6ia,8fm 6ia 8h0 6i9,8di 6ia 8g2 6ia,8aj 6ie 8dp 6i9,8l2 6ho 8l2 6ia,8i5 6i9 8kr 6i7,8j4 6i4 8kl 6hv,8ks 6hr 8kp 6i4,8jv 6i4 8kv 6i4,2i5 t 2j3 -2h 2jp -5g 2l9 -56 2kd -1r,2k3 -4s 2ji -2c,2kd -4n 2jp -2f,2kq -4i 2k6 -2k,2k1 -46 2ja -27,2js -5g 28p -7m 29d -ab 2lq -7c 2l4 -4l,290 -85 2jk -5o,29i -8n 2jn -62,29f -9i 2jp -64,2b9 -9b 2jn -67,2dk -91 2jk -67,2g6 -8d 2js -69,2if -7h 2jp -6j,2ji -7h 2k1 -6e,2kg -7c 2ju -6e,fas e066 fao e09r,b5q 7ck b4t 7br,b5s 7cl b4t 7bq,b5v 7cm b55 7c0 b4u 7bq,b4h 7bj b4e 7bi,b4k 7bl b4e 7bh b49 7bh b43 7bh b3u 7bh b3n 7bk b3i 7bo b3h 7bt b3h 7c3 b3j 7c8 b3n 7cd b3s 7ci,b5n 7ci bsr 7vq,bso 7vo bs5 7va,bsq 7vr bs1 7v4,bso 7vo bth 804 bul 80i bvu 811 c1e 81g c3d 821 c53 82e c6t 82q c8r 835 cao 83f ccn 83n ces 83s ch6 83u cjg 83t,bqf 7tq btc 802,brv 7v0 btu 809,bsp 7vi bu9 80c,bth 800 bv4 80o,btl 803 c0n 818,bsp 7vi bul 80e,bu9 809 c0i 815,c02 80v c21 81l,bq2 7tf bra 7uf,br5 7ub bsm 7ve,bs3 7v2 btp 801,btb 7vp bun 80e,bue 80a bv6 80k,b3p 7ch brn 80c bst 816,bss 816 bui 820 c2d 83b cbq 852 cj9 85a,5jj 44l 5jh 43g 5jc 42n 5io 423 5i1 41r 5h6 41p 5gf 423,5gd 425 5ga 42u 5ga 452 5gs 4gh,5gs 4gk 5i9 4sn 5lo 588 5t8 5kt 683 60s 6rf 6cd 7co 6il 7uf 6lu 8ct 6m2 8ll 6m7 8mm 6m2 8nh 6lj 8o0 6ks 8o3 6jn 8nm 6j0 8mm 6i5 8lv 6ht 8ks 6hr,80b 6l1 8lo 6le,81g 6k6 8lj 6kl,82h 6ja 8lo 6jp,8fs 6iu 8mt 6j3,8n0 6js 8m7 6l1,8nf 6jp 8n0 6ks,8me 6jd 8m7 6kb,7vp 6lg 8c2 6lq,83h 6jk 8b9 6k1,88p 6ip 8gg 6j3,7e7 6he 806 6l6,7fp 6gv 81o 6k8,7i4 6gb 81q 6jk,7ee 6i2 7tt 6le,7vn 6im 83c 6j3,7ua 6k1 82t 6kb,7rv 6k1 83p 6kg,7iq 6ho 7so 6kd,7iq 6hr 7pr 6j5,6t1 6bo 7ea 6i0,6tl 6b9 7dj 6h4,6v0 6b9 7g0 6gt,70f 6b4 7j2 6h4,6tg 6cj 7dc 6i7,69j 60n 6r0 6b9,6a7 60d 6qm 6al,6b7 60b 6sd 6b1,6c0 606 6t1 6aq,6dl 60b 6ut 6as,5tu 5kp 68s 60d,5ui 5kr 694 5va,5vj 5km 6b0 601,609 5km 6bp 5vn,617 5kr 6cs 5vd,5mo 58j 5t8 5jm,5nh 58o 5u1 5jr,5of 58o 5v4 5k7,5pi 58o 5vv 5k5,5ir 4si 5m2 57g,5jf 4sp 5mm 57b,5ki 4si 5nh 573,5lg 4sn 5op 57q,5k3 4ss 5n2 57l,5gt 42r 5h7 4e3,5hj 43a 5ia 4dp,5i5 43d 5ip 4d3,5j3 43a 5jd 4cu,5hr 4hc 5ip 4r2,5ia 4fq 5jd 4qt,5iu 4e6 5kg 4rf,5hj 4e1 5hm 4hk,5iu 4pg 5k8 4td,b45 7c3 bqb 7up,b3p 7cb bq4 7up,b45 7cb brt 7vp,bqb 7ur btk 81g,bqq 7v0 btu 819,brc 7v3 bu8 81o,bqo 7v3 bub 819,btd 80n bun 80q,btf 806 bv9 81l,bsa 7vk bus 81l,bq9 7uc bsh 7vs,buq 81q c36 835,bui 81g c46 837,btf 80l c59 835,c5m 83h c5e 83f,c4e 83f cc3 84s,c5c 835 cca 84f,c6f 837 cdg 845,ccs 848 clf 84p,cd3 84f cjl 84k,cd3 84u ck7 84s,cfr 84k ck9 845,8ks 6hp 8mr 6ha,8mr 6hb 8n7 6h8,8mm 6hb 8n9 6h8 8nd 6h8 8nk 6h8 8nr 6h9 8o5 6hk 8o9 6hs 8ob 6i4 8od 6ic 8od 6ik 8od 6iq 8od 6j4 8ob 6jc 8ob 6jf 8o3 6js,8ld 6hn 8n5 6hd,8m9 6hp 8ng 6he,8mr 6hq 8nn 6hh,8na 6hs 8nv 6hs,8nl 6i3 8o1 6i5,8mr 6i0 8ns 6iv,8nc 6i4 8ns 6io,8o3 6i5 8nv 6j8,8o4 6ib 8o4 6jb,8nn 6hm 8nt 6hl,8o0 6hr 8o9 6i5,8mc 6hs 8ml 6hs,8ms 6hv 8n7 6i0,8lo 6hn 8m8 6ho,8no 6i4 8no 6i7,8nj 6i7 8nv 6ib,8ng 6hr 8nk 6hr,3fa 3ka 3fa 3qp 3g1 3rd 3gn 3rd,3gq 3rd 3h9 3r8 3h6 3fp 3fu 3g0,3gd 3gk 3gd 3q8,3fk 3l3 3fk 3pf,3gi 3gk 3gq 3pc,3g6 3je 3g8 3pr,3fn 3m8 3fp 3pa,3g1 3k7 3g3 3pc,3gs 3h8 3gs 3q3,3gg 3q0 3g3 3qp,3bv 3p0 3bv 3ri 3dt 3rd 3dh 3no,3d2 3oh 3d2 3qk,3cv 3p5 3ct 3qk,3cj 3pa 3cj 3qf,3cj 3p7 3cg 3qn,1iu 3c1 1if 3cb,1ht 3cb 1hm 3jt 1ho 3kr,1hr 3l0 1ic 3ln,1if 3ln 1ir 3ln 1ju 3li 1k3 3l8 1k6 3c1,1ia 3d6 1ic 3k7,1im 3cq 1im 3kf,1iu 3d4 1j3 3km,1jf 3c1 1jn 3kk,1pl 3am 1pl 3kh 1qe 3lu 1rc 3lu 1s0 3lu 1sh 3ln 1sh 3l0 1sh 3a5,1q4 3ap 1q4 3kp,1qt 3ak 1qt 3kr,1re 3ak 1rh 3l5,1s2 3a5 1s2 3jr,1qg 3ap 1qj 3k7,21c 38o 21h 3jj 21m 3ka,21p 3ka 21u 3kk 22a 3l8 22k 3ld 231 3ld 238 3ld,23b 3ld 23i 3ld 23v 3l5 249 3kp 24e 3k5 24e 3jo 24q 3b0,21u 38q 22d 3jc,22d 399 22i 3jo,22p 39t 22u 3k7,236 3b8 236 3k5,23q 3am 23l 3jh,246 3d9 23d 3l5,21h 3bn 225 3kc,22u 3ah 22p 3j9,28d 3fp 28d 3ku 29j 3m6,29j 3m3 2a9 3m3 2ao 3lu,2ao 3ls 2ar 3j2,291 3h3 28v 3kf,29b 3ib 29b 3ld,29o 3j2 29o 3ls,29q 3je 29t 3lk,29t 3k0 29t 3li,2a9 3j7 2a9 3km,28v 3hg 28q 3kr,28i 3ig 29g 3lf,4f2 33e 4fk 3o2 4fr 3p3 4g5 3pn 4ga 3ps 4h3 3q1 4il 3q1 4iv 3pi 4iv 3p5 4ib 347,4fk 345 4g8 3nm,4g8 34u 4h1 3p8,4gn 34h 4hi 3om,4hd 34r 4i6 3ok,4ng 395 4o2 3nt 4oc 3p0 4om 3pd 4ot 3pi 4pa 3pn,4pc 3pn 4pk 3pn,4pu 3pn 4qp 3pn,4qu 3pk 4r8 3pd,4r8 3pa 4rg 3ou,4rg 3or 4qu 3c9,4om 3as 4p0 3nm,4ph 3bq 4pu 3pa,4qi 3cg 4qf 3nh,4o2 3au 4oc 3nc,4pa 3e0 4qa 3p3,4q0 3dc 4q0 3n9,4v3 3fd 4v5 3o0 4vn 3op 506 3or,508 3or 50l 3p0 514 3p0,514 3or 51j 3of 51t 3nm 51t 3gq,4vn 3gb 4vs 3nm,501 3gg 50g 3no,50d 3he 50q 3mv,50v 3he 511 3lv,514 3gn 514 3nj,4vd 3g3 4vn 3oc,55l 3j0 561 3o0 56g 3p5 579 3p3,57c 3p5 58f 3p5 58u 3oh 58u 3ne 58m 3ka,56g 3k8 56q 3n9,56t 3ks 56v 3mb,572 3kp 587 3pf,57t 3ls 57t 3l6,57e 3ju 57m 3nc,580 3l8 582 3m1,587 3kf 58a 3oc,56q 3m1 56o 3ne,566 3kn 57m 3nj,57j 3lv 57j 3mv,f2o 6ub flu 7od fsc 80b g12 84u g5n 892 gdc 8f5 gio 8ic gon 8l1 gu8 8mt h31 8o8 h9p 8pe hhe 8q4 hm6 8q4 i3d 8pr i7f 8pe iar 8ol idv 8nd ig7 8lr ihp 8k9 ij6 8id ik7 8gh ilg 8db,ild 8db imb 8db in1 8db inj 8di inl 8el,inl 8eo ilb 8l2 ijm 8n8 ih9 8pm,ih6 8po ie7 8r0 ia5 8rs,ia0 8rs i5n 8s6,-18 1h 15 1j,-375 1me -36v 1mc,-352 1mb -34r 1me -34p 1ml -34p 1n4 -350 1no -35m 1nv -37e 1o4,-36e 1ni -35k 1n6,-350 1mh -357 1n4,-35e 1mt -36f 1n1,-36v 1ni -367 1nc,-364 1ng -35c 1nc,-357 1mt -369 1ms,-369 1mj -360 1mg,-38d 1mg -35a 1m7 -34s 1md,-6j 1h -79 1g -7o 1f -8a 1b -8t 13 -98 s -9r f -ab 0 -aq -f -b9 -13 -bp -1q -c0 -2b,-c2 -2b -c2 1h -71 1j,-br -1p -bq 1e,-bh -1c -bh 1f,-b7 -t -b7 1f,-ap -c -ap 1j,-a8 3 -a8 1i,-9p i -9n 1g,-92 10 -92 1g,-8g 1a -8g 1h,-c1 -2a -cc -37,-bv -29 -cb -37,-cd -37 -ce 1i -bl 1i,-bm -1m -bq -1v -ca -38,-26v 1p0 -24m 1pu,-26v 1ou -27t 1or -28c 1or -290 1ou -29f 1p5 -29r 1pp -29r 1qd -295 1r1 -27q 1sc,-28t 1qg -23h 1tc,-271 1pu -23h 1se,-26v 1ps -297 1ql,-289 1pk -26b 1qq,-263 1qd -255 1qq,-26d 1ps -229 1ro,-27o 1pk -26s 1q1,-274 1pd -28m 1q1,-289 1pf -28t 1q6 -25n 1rq,-25s 1rq -22v 1st,-1v7 1mq -23r 1l8,-1oj 1ps -1qm 1p3 -1tt 1nt -20f 1mo -239 1lq -242 1li -23r 1lb,-1si 1no -1pm 1o7,-1qm 1oh -1mu 1pa,-1u7 1nh -1o1 1p5,-23j 1li -1ss 1no,14l 6o 14r 6e 14v 64 158 5d 15k 5e,14q 6f 152 5u,14k 6q 14q 6f,14r 6b 157 5e,14k 6q 14r 6b,14g 70 14p 6j,-36o 1mb -358 1m6,-373 1md -357 1m5,-375 1md -358 1m4,-37c 1mc -367 1m9,-37v 1mf -374 1mb -365 1m7,-36q 1mb -358 1m2,-11d 1ot -11i 1ov,cj7 83u cu0 83r cvb 83p d0v 83k d2f 83c d4d 82r d5v 827 d8f 80s dal 7vf dca 7u2 de8 7s4 dfp 7qe dh3 7og did 7lu,dca 811 ddd 7vs deq 801 deq 7u7 dhn 7tt diq 7st dj9 7st djg 7st dk7 7t7 dlk 7t2 dlk 7se dmd 7r3 dm5 7q5 dnb 7nt dpc 7n4 dol 7m3 do4 7ka dpt 7k2 dr5 7ib dqh 7hg dr5 7gn drp 7gf drk 7f2 drk 7e2 drn 7d1 dsd 7cs dum 7dt dvf 7dg e08 7de e16 7dv e42 7f2 e5k 7e9 e7t 7e4 e8h 7f2 e9r 7er,e9h 7et eb1 7ec ecb 7ec ed4 7fm eeu 7fu ef3 7gu egq 7h1,egs 7h1 eih 7i4,eie 7i4 eih 7iq eio 7jh ej6 7ke ejo 7lc ekg 7m7 elc 7n2 emf 7o1 eni 7oq eoq 7pi eq9 7q5 err 7qm etd 7r3 ev1 7r9,ev1 7r6 f0e 7rv f0v 7t7 f17 7uc f35 816 f4l 822 f4l 848 f8d 84u faj 885 fa1 89k,fa4 89k f8p 8bq f64 8cm f5v 8fl f6h 8fn,f6e 8fn f88 8gl,f88 8go f6e 8kb,f69 8kb f59 8lj f2m 8lg f04 8kd esh 8kv emg 8gt ehj 8ik eeh 8he edc 8ic ed7 8ip,ecq 8ih e9a 8gb,e9a 8g9 e9k 8fb eas 8fi e9m 8e0 e7q 8e8 e7j 8ge e3t 8gb e3t 8i2 e2b 8i2 e1q 8gb dvp 8gb dvu 8ia dte 8im dss 8fl dqp 8hr,dqk 8hr do9 8df dlm 8ef dl0 8d5 dh8 8b6 djb 88h dl2 8a8 dm5 86o dfc 85d dc8 86t db7 83p dci 83k dch 80t,dro 7ak drj 7dm,du8 7bg du8 7do,dvt 7c4 dvv 7d9,e1h 7cj e1r 7dr,e2d 7d9 e20 7dc,e2i 7co e2k 7e7,drm 7ak e2n 7cl e3b 7co e46 7co e4t 7co e60 7co e6p 7cl e7k 7cb e8g 7bs e91 7bd e9t 7ak eac 79u eaj 7ef,ea9 7a3 eao 79c eb5 78m ebm 77q ebo 7ea,eag 79p eb4 78j ebh 77o ebr 774 ebr 7e7,eid 7hv eis 7jr,eiu 7jr ejn 7lb,die 7ls dij 7st#-2i 1h -2h -1i -3k -1i,-1o 1h -1p -1i,-3l -1i -3m -l -5f -1o -3m -2o -3m -26 -s -27,-1p -1h -r -1h,-t -27 -t -2q k -1u p -1r -s -o -t -1h,dk 35 d8 3p,ji 6n j6 7e,dm 3c j5 6k,di 3i j0 6t,de 3o it 74,5v 1g 5p m,5u 1f 5j q,5d u 60 1h,57 12 5v 1h,53 14 5v 1g,4t 16 5t 1h,4n 18 5u 1h,4f 1b 5t 1h,44 1d 60 1h,3r 1f 5v 1h,5u j 5u 1e,60 -3j 60 -21,60 -3j 6i -3k,60 -33 6i -34,6m -3i 6m -20,6o -20 7d -21,78 -3f 82 -3g,7n -3e 7p -23,7k -22 88 -24,8b -3e 8h -21,8c -3h 95 -3i 8f -2p,9j -2u ad -2v,9v -2u 9v -1u,9m -1t ag -1u,ap -35 aq -22,ag -2c be -2e,bu -27 bu -18,c0 -26 cg -29 cm -20 c0 -1q co -1m bu -1c,cs -20 cs -1i,cs -1n d6 -24,di -21 d7 -1o da -1b,da -1c ds -1f do -1o,dl -1s dh -21,ed -26 e2 -26,e0 -24 dv -1s eg -1o eg -1h e2 -1f,es -21 fh -1u,f6 -1u f0 -17,eo -1a fk -17,fp -1q fo -14,fq -1i ga -1o,fq -1d gc -1d,jm bd 15n b7 15m 5d,15a 5d 15l 5d,19v 37 19i 1j,1a6 31 1af 1n,1ah 35 1b9 1o,1a5 24 19s 1f,1an 26 1av 1e,1a9 1e 1a4 15,19i 2c 18n 1p,19n 25 191 19,1a0 1v 1a5 1i,1a6 25 1aj 1b,1an 25 1b9 1k,1au 25 1bh 1f,1al 1n 1b1 19,1au 2i 1bp 28,1aj 2m 1as 2d,1ab 2l 19p 25,19r 2e 18l 2e,19t 2m 18p 25,1cd 3g 1c3 2r 1cr 2m 1db 2u 1d2 35 1de 3g 1d6 3l,15l b7 1j9 be,17q 3v 17q 2s 18c 2s 193 2k 18v 37,18n 37 18e 37,18e 3a 18e 3h 18n 3m,18u 32 18i 3d,1a2 50 1a2 64,180 5k 18v 7i,179 5b 16u 6g,17a 6s 1af 8o,18u 9u 17n aq,17j a3 19u a3,1at 9f 1b2 75,1av 73 1a2 5l,1a4 5l 1bg 5e,1co 4l 1do 5q,1dh 5r 1ck 72,1cm 75 1d0 9m,1d6 93 1bu an,1eg 73 1ed 8j,1e0 4f 1eq 6p,1f3 7e 1fo 8q,1fl 94 1eq ab,1f2 ag 1h4 bf,1hr am 1gr 9q,19m 9e 18r 8i,186 8b 17b 9f,16j 8e 166 9a,1cm 12l 1d7 12i 1dr 131,1dr 134 1e5 13o,1ei 13g 1dp 12g 1df 11i,1en 134 1ek 12i 1ep 118,-8f 18c -6t 1bq,-77 1ai -3j 1dc,-52 1dp -10 1g9,-16 1fo 5d 1fv,3v 1gm cj 1gf,ak 1fo e8 1fo,cf 1gm h8 1g9,la 1f1 uf 1as,l7 1di tr 1ab,oo 1ej 10h 1b9,v6 1ae 18e 17b,11s 1as 1cj 163,115 18m 1bs 14k,1be 16d 1d0 15l,mv 1en tn 1bg,fq 1fb m8 1dp,-1n 1eq 42 1fh,-85 17b -7r 1a1,-9d 182 -8c 19u,-8c 17l -82 19n,-d0 177 -da 177 -d0 17o,-ct 17r -cp 177,-ct 177 -da 177,-gk 177 -go 17o -ga 17k,-ge 17k -ge 17a,-id 1b2 -i3 1cr,-i3 1bj -i0 1d8,-hs 1bj -hs 1df,-g7 1fu -ei 1fu,-go 1g2 -e1 1gf,-fm 1gf -bh 1fh,-e5 1fh -cp 1f1,-a3 1ab -c2 1e3,-ad 1ao -an 1df,-9v 1bm -a9 1db,-8u 1bf -9c 1ch,-gu 1h0 -gu 1lf,-b7 1g8 -be 1li,-h2 1l8 -ia 1lv -jv 1m6 -l3 1mg -mi 1n4 -nm 1op,-nq 1os -oo 1qe,-or 1qe -or 1qs,-b4 1l8 -98 1ls,-95 1ls -6b 1nh,-68 1nh -4p 1of -3b 1pa,-3b 1pg -31 1qs -2t 1rm,-31 1rm -2n 1sr -1v 1u9,-or 1qv -pp 1tl -qd 1tp,-in 1su -jb 1vr,-8k 1t1 -72 1vk,-q0 1fo -tg 1i8,-r4 1fk -ue 1hn,-rb 1h3 -v9 1jj,-u8 1i8 -123 1k3,-10r 1k0 -145 1lf,-12g 1k0 -16o 1m3,-153 1m6 -17m 1nb,-15q 1lp -1ad 1n1 -1dd 1nh,-1ag 1oi -1dr 1p0,-1ag 1nl -1da 1o9,-1bv 1nh -1g0 1nr,-1d0 1om -1hm 1op,-1h2 1op -1km 1p6,-1it 1pk -1nj 1p0,-1ng 1os -1r1 1om,-1r1 1oi -1tr 1o5,-26u 1kq -286 1j8,-2a2 1i0 -2ba 1ji -2cs 1go -2ee 1js -2gk 1fq -2hi 1hm -2j4 1ei -2lk 1k6 -2lu 1h2 -2nq 1le -2pm 1fq -2qu 1l4 -2t4 1go -2v0 1js -2v0 1kq -30s 1h2,-30s 1lo -25c 1pq,-286 1ji -28g 1kg -29o 1hc -2b0 1ji,-2oo 1ia -2ng 1f6 -2ms 1j8,-2lk 1i0 -2kc 1d0 -2k2 1ge,-2fc 1hm -2ee 1ei -2dq 1iu,-2c8 1i0 -2b0 1fg -2ac 1ik,-27i 1kg -278 1ik -260 1l4 -24o 1hc -24o 1le,-52g e2 -4u4 e2,-52g cg -4u4 cg,-52g au -4ue au,-52q 9c -4u4 9c,-52q 7q -4u4 84,-52q 6i -4ue 6i,-534 5k -4u4 5k,-52g 42 -4ue 42,-526 2g -4uo 2g,-526 18 -4u4 18,-51i -a -4tq -a,-c5 -10 -d4 -f -c2 -8,-c2 -7 -df n,-bs -t -c8 u,-b5 4 -c3 f -b3 11 -am i,-an i -b8 7,-at -c -aj p -9o 0,-9o 1 -9o j -86 -7,-e5 1p -e6 24,-e9 29 -e0 29,-du 20 -e4 2d,-ea 2f -e6 2f,2js -11 2i3 32,2jl -1t 2hu 24,2hr 3p 2fe 87,2hm 4i 2fj 9k 2dp du,2f9 cc 2dn ep,2ev 9i 2cr ef,2dd f3 2be hh,2du f6 2bt h4,2ck eu 29i k1,2al js 25t np,28a n2 25m qc,265 ol 244 q9,26d mm 242 o3,1hh 123 1lo 123,1hc 12i 1mf 12g,1j1 136 1m5 136,1jg 13j 1nn 13l,1r2 vc 218 ra,23l pt 22s r5,23b td 257 10f,252 10p 1p4 17q,1q7 11p 1r5 144,1p1 155 1qj 181,1ik 18o 1ko 1b5,1mm 15a 1ol 152,-4tp 13q -4sc 171,-4s0 16a -4on 1ci,-4r7 1b5 -4r9 1e7,-4u3 19r -4t5 1eo,-4sk 1d6 -4qg 1gs,-4qq 1ec -4lb 1ig,-4o0 1fh -4g6 1jc,-4nr 1dj -4ji 1fk,-4lt 1cq -4im 1h1,-4t0 1g8 -4mo 1jj,-4pb 1k7 -4ia 1m8,-4m7 1mb -4fb 1mq,-4ep 1m1 -49k 1m3,-4us vc -4v1 11s,-4vt su -50r 142,-517 10u -50r 17l,-512 186 -4vv 1f2,-515 j8 -4vq j8,-4v4 j6 -4vl l4,-4vl j6 -4v1 iu,-4v6 is -50t ia,-51i -1r -4tg -25,-51k -3f -4t6 -3n,-510 -51 -4sp -51,-513 -6m -4rm -6m,-50f -8s -4r2 -96,-4vr -bc -4qe -bj,-4uq -d8 -4q2 -dd,-4v7 -fv -4ni -g9,-54m -ke -41r -k1,-4t3 -nu -4r5 -nr,-4rr -np -4rr -me,-4pq -np -4q9 -n0 -4pg -n0 -4pl -nm,-4od -np -4od -me,-4ol -nk -4nd -nu,-4nf -nu -4nf -n7,-4nn -n7 -4od -n7,-4n3 -of -4n3 -n0,-4nf -m9 -4mp -mc,114 1qg 12g 1s9,12g 1tu 140 1vl,162 271 160 2ad,15e 2bk 14u 2dv,14u 2do 13i 2f6,14k 2bh 14i 2co,c7 2me du 2n2,be 2le fl 2m7,dl 2mi h0 2mi,h0 2mg jh 2mg,he 2ms ov 2oe,oa 2oe v2 2nn,r6 2ms tv 2m7,r1 2mi vk 2kn,vd 2kp 11d 2jn,vv 2l7 130 2hr,11k 2i9 12k 2gd,120 2hb 14b 2e8,jo 217 h7 207,g7 22u jo 21c,h7 206 eb 217,g6 22v e9 219,r2 201 o0 212 qe 22f td 21j qv 204,ks 26a hh 286 g6 286 fi 27q,ll 25p hc 27g ge 27b f6 26u,m9 265 r4 27b,nf 25u r4 26s,nr 25r qv 26f,mt 25k rc 26a,nc 268 rj 27d,oi 26f s5 27i,qt 26k s5 27d ta 263,re 26s sh 271,r7 26f s7 26i,r7 26k t5 26f,s2 271 ta 26n,s7 278 sr 26s,sf 271 t8 26p,s0 278 td 26s,ro 26s t0 265,rt 26i t3 25r,s2 26d t5 25r,l9 263 gv 28j,ks 263 h4 27b,lj 263 ho 28g,lg 26p h9 281,l4 265 ik 26u,ll 26a k3 26a,l4 25r gv 276,ju 273 gg 27n,go 27n h9 27g,hh 27g fi 26p,h2 273 es 26u,h9 27d ei 27b,gq 27q es 27q,ho 28e fl 28b,h9 28e ep 28b,e8 20a gt 1v9,ek 20a gt 1v9,ef 20k gt 1vc,e5 20h gj 1v9,ed 20r gj 1vh,tu 20p s2 1vc,tp 20u rt 1vh,s5 1vj tn 20h,rr 1vm tp 20p,s5 205 tp 20p,rt 1vo ti 20m,1p0 35l 1o9 36k,1p9 35l 1on 369,1p4 35h 1og 36s,1p1 35n 1on 36d,1on 35u 1os 362,1pb 35h 1qj 35n,1pr 35f 1qe 35l,1pm 35a 1qn 35u,1q9 35k 1ql 35p,1q0 35c 1qa 35c,1pe 35e 1p9 35o,1po 35f 1pi 35o,1ps 357 1pa 35l,1kv 37d 1kf 37a,1ku 379 1kf 379 1kn 37e,1kk 374 1kb 37i,1ke 37d 1kb 37i,1ke 37a 1ks 379,1ks 376 1lh 379,1l8 378 1l4 37d,1l3 37d 1lg 37d,1l8 379 1kv 378,1ks 375 1l4 376,21c 343 230 334 23v 334 249 344 23j 34f 21g 349,21u 33t 225 33v,229 33m 226 34a,22e 341 22h 33u 22h 33l 229 33u 22q 347,22t 33m 22p 340 234 343 22r 33l,232 338 23a 33p,23c 341 23g 344,23d 33t 23h 346,3jt 33r 3m9 35m,3kg 32v 3m6 34g,3nj 35f 3pr 36e,3n4 362 3qo 36v,3nq 36t 3r8 37n,3qq 369 3st 36f,3rh 370 3tc 373,3sd 37g 3u2 37c,3ub 375 41n 36g,3ve 37e 41v 36g,3vc 37o 425 375 449 35m,41v 35t 43n 34q,42l 367 44c 350,43m 34q 44c 343,448 34n 44t 34b,44k 35e 44u 34q,24p 39h 2ap 3hn,263 39r 2de 3jj,26n 3a2 2d9 3j2,2co 3iv 2kk 3oj,2dt 3km 2ld 3pr,2e0 3it 2jf 3ms,2lv 3pk 2oh 3q3,2mb 3pf 2tp 3r6,2m9 3o4 2re 3q0,2m4 3qf 2tu 3rq,2st 3qk 31m 3qf,2tu 3qa 33d 3q8,2sr 3s4 33s 3rs,330 3r3 37r 3oo,36e 3r1 38a 3q5,362 3rg 39i 3ph,377 3ph 3b2 3o2,39b 3pp 3eg 3l0,3cc 3ne 3e1 3ka,3cu 3m8 3e8 3jc,3dp 3kk 3e6 3hi,3eb 3iq 3f1 3h6,3f4 3hq 3f4 3il,3f4 3gn 3fb 3je,3f1 3gu 3ed 3k5,3ed 3i6 3d8 3la,3eq 3j4 3e6 3li,3e8 3l3 3b7 3p2,3bm 3ms 380 3pp,3ji 35k 3js 3qn,3k1 35m 3kj 3q5,3ke 36a 3kt 3pr,3pv 38g 3qj 3qi,3qo 38e 3rk 3q5,3rf 38g 3rr 3pf,40u 389 41f 3pr,41i 386 42d 3qd,42b 38b 42v 3q0,45e 34n 46a 3pv,462 33k 474 3p0,46i 345 47g 3ou,469 32c 46l 31l 470 318 47b 31a 478 322 47g 32c,484 31v 489 311 48c 30k 48r 30j 48r 312,48s 313 48s 31r,48u 31u 48v 326,49m 328 4a3 31h 4a9 315,4a9 313 4a9 30i 4a9 307 4aj 308,4ai 307 4ai 30n 4ah 318,4af 318 4a9 31i 4aa 329,4bg 32i 4bo 31v 4c3 31k 4bp 30i 4bp 301 4bp 2vi 4bp 2va 4cm 2ve 4cc 2vv,4c8 2vv 4c4 30n 4c9 320 4c8 32m,4da 32k 4dj 31o 4e0 31b 4e0 30k 4ek 308 4eg 30j 4e9 30r 4e9 31a 4eh 31q 4e3 32r,4fh 332 4fj 32h 4fj 31p 4g4 31n 4gf 31u 4g8 322 4g1 32i 4g1 32v,46i 32k 49l 32d,475 32r 49o 32l,47m 334 4am 333,4ba 330 4db 333,4bj 33c 4d8 339,4ac 32k 4b9 32i,47k 33a 4aa 33a,4gr 337 4ik 33o,4h0 33t 4iq 345,4in 33u 4lr 372,4jd 33n 4lv 361,4ld 368 4o8 38t,4ni 37t 4pb 3a5,4p3 39v 4uh 3e0,4tc 3d2 4uj 3e9,4v4 3e7 54p 3hp,53l 3hm 564 3j7,56i 3j5 58t 3ka,587 3jf 5bq 3l0,5aq 3l0 5d5 3m5,5d5 3ls 5fh 3n3,5f1 3mq 5gh 3mu,5k0 301 5ju 364,5nt 2v3 5kk 364,5kk 311 5ih 39b,5jk 33a 5hb 391,5n4 319 5ka 39v,5k8 34s 5j7 3ae,5pa 2mq 5ln 2t7,5of 2kd 5n4 2o2,5op 2jm 5kp 2ql,5n4 2oh 5m4 2u3,5of 2m9 5kd 31j,5pu 2ok 5n7 2tk,617 2cg 5tc 2it,62m 2a7 5tr 2eh,5vv 2bu 5so 2ff,5tk 2ej 5qv 2ka,5t7 2fc 5pf 2jc,5v8 2do 5rg 2jo,601 2ar 6ab 271,65e 27n 6cp 25k,6di 250 614 2dg,6b2 257 648 27g,67k 25r 60b 2bf,691 26d 62k 281,6b9 23q 6ol 21i,6d3 255 6o3 22g,6ck 223 6lm 210,6n3 218 71i 22s,6o3 22s 6rn 22s,6og 2it 6tg 2j2 6td 2cs 6s3 2cq,6ob 2it 6ob 2cl 6q2 2cl 6pq 2b0,6s0 2cv 6s0 2am,6pj 2b0 6nu 2b0 6na 2b0 6q4 28b 6qj 27s 6tn 2ak 6rh 2ah,6qm 2cq 6qj 28j,6ra 2cn 6ra 292,6q9 2cg 6qj 28g,6p4 2dq 6sn 2do,6p4 2f5 6si 2f0,6p9 2gn 6sk 2gk,6p9 2hv 6sp 2hv,6p1 2aa 6q9 28t,6pt 2a2 6qt 2a0,6oi 2a2 6qj 2a0,6on 2ac 6rr 2af,6qj 2ak 6sd 29m,6s3 29h 6qr 28v,6sa 21s 726 231,702 22q 73v 22q,72i 22g 7as 25h,750 23q 7b3 250,7ap 24t 7cg 25p,7eu 26k 7ir 2a2,7fs 27n 7i4 2ak,7gl 28q 7ld 2b0,7i4 28g 7jr 2bs,7lg 2cb 7nr 2gb,7n2 2d4 7pp 2hl 7r1 2kk,7r6 2lg 7s9 2qd,7re 2mt 7rg 2qd,7rl 2pp 7sh 2tp,7sm 2p8 7se 2tp,7sh 2t5 7se 32h,7tf 309 7t2 33p,7sm 343 7q3 3bj,7q6 3ae 7n2 3e3,7q1 3c7 7l8 3gj,7l6 3gj 7tu 33s,7ks 3g9 7ct 3mk,7fa 3le 7ap 3nf,7c9 3mk 75d 3os,7c9 3n3 79h 3o6,7bs 3n8 763 3oi,763 3ov 71d 3rc,721 3q9 6s1 3ru,6tq 3rr 6n8 3qt,6p6 3rk 6ke 3rp,6nd 3s3 6i0 3rs,6ha 3ru 6ag 3ru,6fj 3t1 6a4 3sb,698 3s6 651 3rp 60j 3rd,62m 3ru 5tr 3r8,5u0 3r8 5pa 3qk,5l8 304 5ku 32k,5ln 2tu 5jf 31o,5nt 2u5 5lb 37k,5l3 37h 5jp 3b2,5h9 3bj 5hv 3cm,5io 3at 5io 3cf,5ju 38p 5ju 3c5,5lg 3a6 5ku 3cf,28m -7m 27v -5s,29h -79 295 -5s,2b1 -79 2ak -5i,2cg -72 2bv -58,2e7 -6q 2dm -58,2fn -6b 2fd -4k,2hb -61 2gv -4i,2ie -5s 2i7 -48,5h9 437 5he 498,5im 43m 5io 48u,5i2 443 5i7 4bt,5he 482 5h9 4d2,5h9 47o 5hg 4da,5hg 48r 5hq 4ei,5i2 4al 5j7 4if,5j7 4f3 5jc 4jn,5ht 4fn 5hv 4l6,5ht 4h4 5jc 4mm,5jm 4kb 5ju 4on,5io 4l1 5ju 4sh,5ij 4mj 5j5 4qj,5jp 4ps 5l3 4sh,5jr 4os 5jr 4r9,5jh 4qg 5jf 4sf,5kk 4sa 5li 51r,5l3 4sk 5ld 4vt,5ld 4t0 5nm 55h,5kp 509 5li 544,5ku 50j 5pp 5a4,5nj 57i 5no 58n,5nc 586 5ne 594,5mo 57n 5q6 59j,5or 57d 5p5 59e,5oh 5a7 5qg 5el,5pi 5ca 5r4 5d1,5pa 59g 5q6 5c0,5pd 58q 5r9 5cu,5ql 5bc 5rb 5dq,5q1 5cu 5rg 5fr,5rg 5fc 5tr 5je,5t0 5i8 5v6 5jl,5s4 5fc 5u3 5hu,5s7 5ft 5tu 5hf,5tm 5gp 60q 5l2,60t 5l0 5sj 5fe,5tp 5hk 60t 5l5,5s7 5fo 5tu 5j6,5th 5il 60g 5mu,61m 5mp 66t 5ss,60o 5l0 643 5qk,5tc 5ke 667 5s3,5uk 5jb 6a6 5tq,66t 5sq 67h 5v5,64v 5sl 6jg 63o,69d 5v7 6ck 62j,66j 5s3 6c5 605,6br 5vm 6f4 621,6f9 639 6vr 6cv,6ra 6ai 70r 6cb,6q2 68h 6ub 6ai,6rm 68h 710 6bg,6qc 6bg 70c 6cq,73o 6d9 7fa 6he,799 6g8 7ij 6ij,7gf 6ie 7kr 6it,7fh 6he 7mf 6i7,7p9 6jc 7u7 6jp,7pj 6ie 80i 6jf,7uh 6jp 821 6l3,7tt 6jk 86n 6jr,85i 6jm 8h9 6k3,8a0 6jp 8l8 6jf,8kp 6jf 8li 6jf,8ld 6jf 8m6 6jf,8m6 6jh 8lv 6ld,8mq 6k8 8ka 6ku,-30s 1ln -35f 1m6,-30s 1h3 -31c 1lh,-31d 1lh -33i 1ii -334 1m1 -359 1j8 -35a 1m6,-34d 1kh -34e 1ij -33f 1k9,-32n 1js -31u 1gl -31c 1jd,-2vt 1j1 -2v7 1ed -2tu 1ij,-2s9 1ib -2rq 1gf -2qd 1ip#T -1n5 1v3,T -1ji 1nl,B g 436 10u,B 1d 443 10p,T -4tc fp,B -4u0 lh mg,B -4u0 ke mg,B 3cd 3j1 bm,T 3st 35a,B 7lf 3bj c3,B 7fe 2an kv,T 6q8 24n


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

-18 1i 18 1i bl 1m,-19 1i -a0 1j -ca 1f,-2h -1r -2k -6v 6i -6l 6i -1q 6g -1n,-1o -4u -1o -6k -r -6e -k -5v -m -5p -v -5l -12 -5l -f -4n -v -4s -1b -5c -1g -4r -1n -4t,-b -4r -9 -6f,k -6f 12 -6b 1a -5v 1f -5b 15 -53 k -4s,1o -4t 1p -6i 2f -69 2f -5v 22 -5p 2g -5j 2l -54 2k -4t 28 -4r 1p -4r,2n -6b 2q -55 34 -4p 3e -4q 3m -5a 3n -5s 3l -6b 3a -69 3a -5n 36 -5d 34 -5q,34 -5q 34 -65,34 -65 32 -6b 2s -6b 2m -6a,3v -6b 3v -4t 4p -4u 4q -5b 4a -5e 4c -6d 41 -6c,4v -6b 50 -66 50 -4s 5q -4u 5p -5i 5a -5k 58 -6j 4s -6f 4s -66,-24 -2d -1q -2d -1o -3c -q -2b,-p -2l -13 -36 -p -3i -m -41 -12 -4a -1h -4c,-23 -4c -23 -43,-25 -2e -23 -4e -1c -4b,-2g -1q 6f -1n,-q -2c -d -4b -5 -2c -p -2b,-2 -2f 3 -4c f -3l l -4b 11 -2f p -2g h -34 b -2q 9 -31 8 -2g -2 -2e,11 -2l v -4h 1h -45 1h -3q 1f -3i 17 -36 17 -2b 11 -2c,1c -2h 1p -4g 21 -2e 1c -2e,2u -45 2j -4c 29 -4c 20 -3v 1t -3h,23 -31 2b -2i 2m -2m 30 -2s 33 -2h 36 -2q 34 -39 31 -3e 2n -3f 2h -3a 2l -37,2m -37 2q -33 2j -2t 2b -2s 28 -37,28 -3i 29 -3q 2f -42 2o -43 2u -3u 2u -46,4c -4c 3c -48 3f -2e 4e -2e 3p -2o 3p -34 4e -3a 3q -3c 3o -3r 4e -4a,-a -4q a -4s -2 -54 -4 -5g 9 -5j -4 -5m -4 -63 9 -6b -8 -6e,h -6c j -4r,27 -38 27 -3l,22 -32 20 -35 1t -3g,-c7 1e -eh 1d -ii 16 -nn e -pq 0,-1p 5b -4j 52 -4k 4t -4l 4b,-4l 49 -4i 3u -4b 3p -3r 3j -3j 3e -b 43 -j 4b -t 4p -r 58 -m 5f -g 5e -9 56 -6 4n -7 4g -c 46 -e 43,-p 5d -v 5d -1t 58,-3o 4t -2q 51,-3a 4r -2e 4r,-2u 4l -2e 4l,-1i 4g -2b 3t,-3i 47 -3a 46,-3r 44 -3i 40,-3t 3s -41 3t,-7 59 c 5b,-b 5a a 5b,-e 5c h 5f,-3 57 d 56,-4 52 9 52,-1 4u 7 4r,-1 4q 3 4r,-8 4t 3 4t,-6 50 8 52,-7 54 9 55,5 57 f 56,4g 4g 4b 5d,49 58 46 58 3l 58 4m 5m 4r 5h 53 4b,5d 49 5c 58 59 5f 4p 5g,4e 4k 4i 45,4i 46 55 48 5d 47 5d 35,5d 2k 5d 34,4h 43 4g 3j 4f 2v,4p 2i 4p 2t 4q 3c 4o 40 4o 44 4i 40,4d 30 4d 2i 4k 2b 4t 2b 5b 2i,4f 2b 4a 23 4f 1p 52 1l 5a 1u 57 24 55 2b,-er 4o -cc 2h -8p 2k -9m 58,-fs 63 -ba 6f -bs 8s,-ft 64 -gk 82,-ft 61 -ed 4p -a1 57 -bf 6j,-a3 58 -a0 75,-8p 2m -8n 46,-9m 57 -9j 6o,-a5 5b -9o 5d,-9t 6u -9i 6l,-cb 2h -c1 3g -9c 3m,-c3 3h -dg 4s,-en 4l -el 4t,-dr 4p -dq 4i -do 4c -d7 4a -ci 4a -bp 4d -au 4d -ad 4o -ac 53,-ap 50 -av 4m -be 4h -c4 4h -cu 4h -dd 4e -dj 4l -dk 4s,-d4 4g -cf 4q,-ck 4h -c2 4s,-ao 4f -a4 4u,-ad 52 -a7 54 -a5 4u,-8l 43 -9i 6p,-9u 73 -a2 84,-gp 81 -bs 8q,-gm 81 -hs 90 -i2 9h -hs ab -hk ba -cu c2 -ci bv -ce br -c3 bh,-b1 9s -a3 82,-bl bu -c3 ba,-c7 ak -c6 a6 -br 9i -bd 9t -be ao,-bc bd -bf bu -bj c1 -bo bq,-bm bt -c1 bt -cb bt -cc bq,-8r 4g -8l 4o -8n 5j -8o 5q -8t 5r -91 5q -95 5q,-av 6h -av 6q -b5 85 -ad 73 -ab 5t -av 6h,-f9 7p -eq 7e -dg 6b,-f6 7v -da 6l,-fn 84 -f9 7o,-fc 84 -f6 7u,-hm 9k -ct a7 -cs bp,-hk 9n -hf au,-fu 9i -fj 9h -fb 9l -fs 9n,-be ap -bc bb,-c8 ak -c3 b9,-br ac -bs au -bn b6 -bm at -bn ak -bq ac,-bd am -bc ah -b0 9r,-c7 b6 -co bn -d3 bp -ff bc -hn av,-cv ap -dn an -dq a5,-gu ab -hg aa -gs a8 -gu 9o,-8q 5q -90 5l -92 5e -92 54,-8r 52 -8r 5a -8u 5b -8u 55 -8s 52,bj 1m c7 1l cl 1k cv 1e d6 1d dg 1d e3 1e em 18 f1 19 f8 19 ga 14 gt 11 hb 10 ho 10 ia s,6j -1r be -20 ag -46 6k -42,7b -3h 73 -3n 70 -3n 6s -3c 70 -38 7c -33 79 -2r 73 -2r 6s -2s 6p -2t,7p -2v 7p -3n,7g -3m 82 -3n,83 -33 8a -3o 8f -30,86 -38 8d -3b,8l -31 8l -38 8l -3o 90 -3q 91 -3l 8m -3f,8m -3e 93 -2u,9j -33 9h -3n 94 -3o 9p -3q 9j -3m,aa -34 ab -3s a3 -3o,a2 -35 ae -35,7u -2a a7 -2d,9u -2m a9 -2e 9u -29 9o -27 a5 -24 ah -2g a5 -2p 9v -2p,-2l -1r -5f -1s,-2j -42 -65 -42 -5g -1u,-5g -3o -5j -3o -5n -3m -5o -3e -5d -3d -5h -33 -5k -32,-54 -35 -54 -3p,-5d -3p -4p -3n,-4s -34 -4i -3o -4d -33,-4n -3a -4k -3a -4g -3a,-48 -33 -48 -3p,-47 -3p -3q -3n -3r -3i -40 -3g -47 -3f,-47 -3e -3o -31,-3e -33 -3e -3o -3m -3p -39 -3q,-34 -3n -2p -3s -2o -3m,-2o -3k -2s -3d -32 -3c -36 -35 -2l -35,-32 -2c -4u -2c,-4n -25 -4r -28 -50 -2c -4n -2m -4v -2c -4o -23,ib s j1 m ja n jq j k4 i kb g kk d kv d l7 d lq a mj 6 o0 1 rd 1 so 0 t9 -1 to 0 ua -1 ui -2 v2 -2 vj 1 103 0 10d 0 10r -1 11i 0 13s -m 175 -j,10r -1 120 -b 13p -t 178 -r,177 -r 19k -o 19s -o 1cc 20,174 -j 19n -g,19n 16 199 13 196 11 194 o 199 f 19a 4 197 4 18q k 18n l 18k 5 18j -3 18o -8 18i -7 18g -2 18i b 18k g,18k g 18d f 188 8 182 -1 17u -9 17u -c 17q -3 185 a 18a i 186 k 17k a 17a -5,179 -5 17j h 182 r 17p r 17c t 177 11 171 11 15j t 15c s 152 s 14h s 143 k 13k m 13e m 131 f 12s 5 12k 1 12e 1 12a 1 120 1 11k 1 11e 0,14f -k 14f o 14n m 14q -l,18v -g 18v d,199 -e 199 10,16e -k 16b r 16i v 16p s 16u -i,136 -8 13v -h,137 -4 148 -i,13e 1 14a -c,13f 5 148 -8,138 g 145 4,13m e 14f 7,12o -8 13e g,131 -7 13r i,139 -a 13v e,13j -8 148 d,13k -e 147 6,13u -e 146 -5,14q -g 15u -f,152 -9 169 -9,151 -7 165 -5,14s 3 163 3,14r 8 162 8,14s i 163 i,14p -f 14u j,150 -c 15e i,159 -f 15h 4,15b -d 15s e,15m -e 166 i,160 -f 169 2,15u -e 166 9,158 -6 15o n,150 1 158 p,16u -6 174 -e,171 -5 176 -8,170 5 176 -3,171 6 177 4,173 d 17c 8,171 r 17c 9,174 s 17e i,179 -c 17j -g,17c -9 17o -f,17g -6 17m -8,17h -1 17n -3,17n 7 17s 3,17p 8 17t 6,182 -b 18e -g,183 -8 18c -c,184 -5 18a -8,184 0 18a -3,183 -e 18d 2,188 -e 18e -8,18b -g 18c -d,17a -f 17o 3,17f -e 17n -6,17h -h 17l -6,17n 5 17v c,170 -f 176 -7,171 -a 177 2,172 -4 17e g,176 7 17b m,173 c 176 r,16u i 170 q,18n -f 18s -7,18p -4 18q 7,18m 5 18p c,19e -e 19o 2,19h -4 19r e,19g 0 19n j,19j j 19k -4,19a 8 19b -a,4a9 28b 4a9 288,19m -g 1cd 2h 1ce 20,19m 16 1a1 16 1ad 1b 1ai 1l 1bc 20 1bp 2b 1c4 2h,19j 7 1a1 d,19k f 1ab k,19f k 1ao 14,19k u 1b7 1j,19p l 1ad 18,19q 7 1as 1f,1a3 5 1bf 20,19e s 19o n,19e s 19o t 1b0 12,1ai 1g 1au 1g,1ar 1m 1bh 1j,1ce 2g 1cp 2k 1d2 2o 1d6 2t 1da 31 1do 33 1dq 3c 1du 3h 1e9 3n 1ej 42 1eu 47 1fh 4d 1fn 4m 1fs 4o 1g1 4o 1g8 4q 1ge 50,1gg 51 1gu 4s 1h3 52 1h9 58 1h9 5d 1he 5g 1hl 5h 1hp 5f 1ht 5j 1hv 5o 1i0 5t 1i8 5t 1ig 5t 1ii 61 1ij 66 1im 6a 1iv 6f 1ja 6l 1jl 6l 1jt 6n 1k2 6s 1kf 79 1ku 7g 1lm 7t 1m1 7t 1ma 7t 1me 7t 1mk 82 1mm 85 1n0 89 1n1 8h 1n4 8q 1nr 98,1nr 97 1o1 98 1o7 9d 1oa 9f 1oh 9f 1ou 9l 1p0 9q 1p4 a4 1pd a4 1pt a6 1q2 ae 1qc aj 1qv ah 1r5 am 1rf as 1rl b0 1sc b3 1t4 b2 1te b0 1tl at 1to as 1u4 b4,1u6 b6 1un b9 1us b9 1v8 b6 1vg b6 1vt b8 201 be 204 bl 20l c2 212 c5 217 c5 21i c5 222 c9 228 ci 22i cr 232 d1 236 d5 23f dh 23q do 249 e0 24n e7 253 ea 25p ef 267 ef 26e ee 26r e7 26v e5 27t ea 284 ed 28n ej 29c eq 2a4 fd,2a5 fe 2ag g4 2ah g8 2ak gn 2b0 gu 2b9 gu 2bl h5 2bt hi 2ca hr 2c4 i3 2c7 ii 2cm it 2ct j2 2cm j5 2d7 ju 2dp ke 2dm kk 2dt kv 2dl lf 2dl m2 2e1 m8 2e0 mm 2do mq 2e1 n7 2e3 nk 2e4 o5 2es p3 2eu p6 2fh ps 2fq pt 2g5 q2 2gf qh 2gi qo 2gt ra 2h7 rl 2hq rv 2i3 sd 2id sr 2im t4 2is td 2jb tv,2o6 10h 2oq 10m 2po 10o 2rn 10u 2sa 10u 2sq 10s 2tp 10k 2ur 105 2vn vi 30k uj 31a tr,31b ts 31p tk 322 th 32r tf 332 tf 34q tg,36a r6 363 qk 35v qh 36b qe 36o pu 371 pm 37j pf 37u p8 38s os 3ao oe 3au oc 3cv o6 3f1 nu 3fr nu 3hf o7,2j9 tt 2jt ul 2kk v7 2lp vo 2n6 108 2or 10m,3he o7 3ia of 3jb om 3jt on,3on r8 3p2 rq 3pe sh 3pq tk 3pr um 3pr v6 3pr vr 3q6 10l 3rb 11n 3rj 11t 3s5 123 3t9 12a 3to 12a 3ua 12a 3uj 128 3v8 120 40d 11i 40o 118 411 10r 41e 109 41j 101 41m vh 41o v9 41o us 41o ul 41u ua 422 u3 42d to 42s tg 437 th 43m tm 44h u7 450 uh 46a v5 48e vn 49n vp 4bc vp 4cq vj 4dr vi 4ea vk 4fb 10c 4fg 10g 4fi 10p 4fk 116 4g7 11l 4gn 126,3jr on 3kj on 3m4 ok 3n6 oh,3ov qt 3on r4 3om r8,3oh oo 3om oq 3oq p2 3p2 pb 3p5 pn 3pc qa 3pc qi 3p8 qp 3ou qv,3oa of 3n2 oi,3oa of 3oj oq,3ps vn 3q1 va 3qf v8 3qk ve 3r1 v7,3r4 v9 3rg vh 3rl vs 3rt 107 3sb 10k 3s4 115 3s8 11a,3ru 11f 3sb 11d 3t0 11a 3tc 11l 3ti 11u 3tq 124 3tt 125,3q4 104 3ql 109 3qr 10i 3r9 114 3re 11b 3rs 10v 3rf 109 3ra 105 3qn 100,3pf se 3pi sc 3pn s5 3q2 ru,3q3 rt 3q7 rs,3p7 s3 3pf rr 3ps rk 3q6 rk,3q4 rv 3q8 s3 3q6 s7 3qc s7 3qh rv,3qh rt 3qn s8 3qr si 3ql sr 3qj t4 3ql ta 3ql t2 3qr so 3qv si 3qu s9 3qn rv 3qj rq 3qt rv 3ra s7 3rg se 3rj sf 3rd s4 3r7 rv 3r1 rr,3q4 rk 3q5 rd 3ps r6 3pj r3 3pf r0 3p3 r5 3pa qu 3pf qq 3pj ql 3pl qe 3pk q7 3pn ql 3ph qv 3po r3 3q0 r0 3q4 qn,3q5 ql 3q6 qu 3q3 r7 3q9 rh,3qb rj 3ql rb 3qt qu 3rl qs 3r5 qv 3r1 r2 3rl rj 3rh rh 3qt r6 3ql rf 3qp rl 3r8 rr 3rn rl 3s4 re 3rr rj 3rc ro 3r1 rr,4gm 126 4ho 12u 4ig 138 4im 134 4ip 131 4j1 138 4jp 139 4k1 137 4kq 13p 4l2 13r 4lv 13r 4ma 13i 4ml 13d 4n1 136 4ni 137 4o2 134 4og 12s 4oq 13f 4p6 13f 4pg 131 4pn 12p,4s8 12v 4sk 131 4su 134 4u7 13b 4uv 13b 4vp 13f 52d 13m 538 13l 566 13m 588 13s 59j 13n 5a5 13i 5a9 13g,5bl 134 5bv 130 5c9 12t 5cq 130 5de 134 5dt 13a 5e7 13j 5ec 13m 5er 13s 5f5 141 5fg 14a 5g0 14h 5gg 14k,34o tg 352 tg 35m tm,35k tl 360 tq 36c u0 36j u3 370 uc 37h un 37t v1,37s v1 38c vb 38j vg 38j vs 390 104 398 109 39f 10k 39t 10r 3ac 112 3ag 11e 3ar 11v 3b3 122 3ba 12d 3be 12u 3ba 136 3bl 13g 3c0 13u 3c3 144 3c1 14a 3ca 14i 3co 14q 3cv 155 3df 15c 3dp 15s 3dp 164 3dt 16a 3e4 16c 3ee 16k 3ea 173 3ea 176 3eb 17l 3ek 17t 3er 182 3f2 188 3fh 18m 3fr 18r 3g9 192 3gr 19d 3gr 19j 3gu 19u 3hc 1a9 3hj 1ai 3ho 1ar 3i2 1b3 3i8 1bj 3is 1c0 3jk 1cc 3jo 1cb 3kj 1cl 3kv 1ci 3lb 1cm 3lq 1cu 3m9 1cv 3mq 1d0 3na 1d1 3o3 1d4 3og 1d1 3ov 1d0 3pj 1d1 3qu 1db 3rp 1do 3st 1e4 3tc 1e9 3uu 1es 3vb 1fd 3vf 1fg 404 1fq 406 1fu 40h 1gd 418 1gj 41j 1gj 41n 1gt 41p 1h4 42u 1hk 43r 1i1 442 1ic 443 1ij 44d 1il 44l 1iu 44t 1j9 45k 1jp 46a 1k3 47t 1ko 48l 1l3 497 1l2 49d 1l2 4aa 1l7 4b1 1la 4bo 1li 4c9 1li 4ck 1lk 4d9 1lk 4e8 1li 4er 1li 4fq 1lc 4h2 1ku 4hu 1ke 4ja 1k2 4k6 1jt 4ll 1jq 4mc 1jv 4ne 1k7,33h vk 34d ut 34k ut 35c uu 364 vl 365 103 36n 10e 36t 10g 379 116 37c 11h 371 11q 37d 12d,33h vj 32a v8 31j vq 31f 105 315 10i 309 115 306 11u 306 12g,3al pk 3b4 p7 3bi p0 3c8 pl 3cj pg 3d2 p7 3de p8 3dp pi 3ed pm 3eo pp 3f3 pi 3fg pk 3gd pq 3gt q8,3kc q0 3kc ps,3ke pq 3kp pl,3l1 ph 3l8 pd 3lv p5 3m5 p4 3mo p2 3n5 p2 3nh pb,3j6 pb 3lc p2,3k5 pa 3lm p3,3mo p0 3ns oo,3nf pq 3nt pn,3mf qe 3n2 qf,3o9 qr 3o7 r1,3o3 r4 3o0 rc,3o3 rn 3og s8,3n6 qt 3n5 rt,42b ut 42h ug,42l uc 431 u9,43n ug 43n um,43l un 432 v4,42r v9 44b vg,44l v9 471 104,48j vt 4a4 vu,4c0 vt 4dk vt,4du 10k 4fl 12b,4e8 11b 4eg 11q,4dk 11j 4e1 127,4pm 12o 4pi 12j 4pm 12g 4pp 12f 4pr 12i 4pu 12i 4ql 12o 4s9 130,5aa 13f 5at 138 5bl 133,5gf 14k 5i8 14l 5jt 14k 5kf 14e 5l9 149,52s 14f 58b 14n,58l 14k 59o 14f,6ak 14p 6ap 14t 6ar 151 6b4 155 6b9 159 6bq 15j 6c7 15p 6cq 161 6d2 166,6d3 167 6db 16d 6dh 16h 6do 16j 6dr 16k 6e0 16q 6ed 16v,6ef 16v 6ei 173 6el 176 6f5 17b 6ff 17f 6fr 17g 6g7 17h 6gl 17i 6hk 17g 6i1 17e 6ie 17f 6ir 17j 6jc 17n 6jk 17u 6jv 184 6k9 189 6l0 18o,6l1 18q 6ld 191 6me 19g 6n1 19k 6n7 19k 6ng 19n 6nu 19t 6oj 1a1 6pj 1ad 6q3 1at 6qb 1b2 6r4 1bl 6r6 1bv 6rk 1c9 6rm 1cd 6s8 1cr 6sd 1ct 6sp 1d1 6t6 1d8 6tm 1dc 6ub 1dd 6ul 1df 6uv 1dn 6vi 1do 6vs 1dp 6vv 1dq 70l 1e0 70v 1ds 71c 1e1 71i 1e1 71p 1e1 721 1e7 72c 1eb 72v 1eq 73t 1fc 747 1fh 74f 1fj 74p 1fk 757 1fs 75i 1g5 76i 1gm 77m 1h3 787 1h9 79m 1hm 7ag 1ho 7bh 1hq 7du 1hk 7gi 1h6 7hk 1h2 7i4 1h2 7ih 1h4 7it 1ha 7j1 1hb 7jv 1hu 7k7 1i5 7k6 1hk 7kc 1hf 7kf 1hr 7kf 1i2 7ku 1hj 7ku 1hb,5l8 149 5lg 145 5lj 13v 5ll 13p 5ls 13f 5m0 13a 5mb 138 5oa 13h 5pm 13m 5rd 13p 5ro 13p 5s7 13l 5st 13r 5t0 13r 5to 13l 5u4 13n 5up 13k 5vc 13k 5vt 13k 607 13l 60s 13l 619 13l 62u 13k 63i 13i 63p 13h 641 13h 64r 13b 65e 13a 65s 137 66g 134 67b 130 67o 12v 68i 131 696 13a 69j 13m 69r 13t 6a7 147 6ak 14o,7kv 1hc 7kr 1hu 7kl 1i6 7kt 1i6 7l6 1hs 7l5 1i6 7kp 1ib 7kk 1ih 7lq 1id,7lo 1id 7kv 1ik 7l0 1io 7l6 1it 7la 1j4 7la 1jj 7la 1k1 7lo 1ki 7lo 1kl 7lu 1li 7lq 1md 7ln 1mn 7lo 1n7 7lt 1nh 7mf 1nv 7n3 1nv 7nb 1nu 7ni 1ns 7no 1nr 7o8 1o5 7od 1o5 7ot 1nu 7p7 1nu 7pl 1nv 7qb 1o9 7qk 1o6 7r2 1o0 7rf 1nn 7ri 1ng 7sh 1ne 7tb 1ni 7t5 1mq 7tj 1mq 7ul 1n6 7ut 1ne 7vb 1n8 7vn 1ni 803 1no 80v 1nu,80b 1o5 7vs 1o2,80t 1nt 81h 1o4 822 1oc 82l 1oj 83n 1ou 84k 1p4 854 1p5 862 1ph 86o 1pr 87m 1qc 88h 1qn 89i 1qs 8ah 1rj 8bq 1sg 8cl 1sq 8dg 1t1 8gf 1ti 8hi 1tn 8j1 1tn 8kt 1to 8mc 1tl,8md 1tk 8n2 1tk 8ok 1tm 8pd 1tp 8ps 1tt 8qd 1u4 8qk 1uf 8qq 1uv 8qv 1vs 8ra 211 8rl 214 8s2 21k 8s3 21u 8si 22l 8t1 22u 8tj 233 8u2 236 8ud 23o 8v3 23q 8vs 245 90g 24f 917 24i 91u 253 927 25e 92u 25s 947 26c 94o 26g 96e 27e 97j 28e 98f 296 9ap 2a9 9bv 2aj 9cq 2ar 9dl 2ba 9e0 2bi 9ep 2bq 9fa 2br 9g1 2bt 9g9 2bt 9ib 2c2 9jq 2bt 9kt 2bo 9ml 2c1 9nj 2cc 9oa 2cn 9pd 2cq 9q1 2cu 9qn 2d3 9rc 2dk 9sa 2e7 9sv 2ep 9tk 2g0 9tk 2g8 9tv 2hg,9v6 2km a0j 2l7 a1c 2l6 a1t 2l2 a32 2ks a3l 2l1 a44 2le a4m 2lr a6h 2mr a86 2ni a8o 2o0 a90 2ob a9d 2of a9j 2on aaj 2pa aaq 2pd abl 2pt ac3 2q5 ack 2qc acv 2qo ad7 2qv ae5 2re ael 2rn aeu 2s0 afh 2sb ag5 2sg agi 2sm ah6 2t6 k 2tt aje 2u9 al4 2up an6 2v2 app 2v5 b5o 2va bjq 2va blt 2va c41 2vc cmf 2vc,d31 2vb d7f 2uv d8b 2ul d9g 2u3 dae 2u3 dar 2u8 dam 2t5 db2 2sc dbk 2re dbm 2qt dbk 2q6 db7 2pg dbm 2p1 dbu 2of dat 2n2 dae 2mc da7 2l4 dae 2kb dah 2k6 db2 2j0 dam 2i0 dah 2h2 dah 2ge dao 2fq dat 2f1 dbf 2ef dc5 2ed dck 2ek ddn 2dk dfr 2dk dgu 2dm dig 2co dkc 2ct dm3 2d7 dot 2d7 dr0 2cr dv0 2d7 e1p 2da e3o 2d0,e3o 2d2 e79 2d7 ead 2dk eeh 2dk efr 2dp,9v5 2kn 9u9 2kt 9u2 2l4 9to 2lb 9t9 2lj 9sf 2m7 9rv 2mk 9qi 2mv 9q9 2n3,cos 34q cot 338,cp7 314 cor 332 cp3 339 cp8 334 cpq 31j,cpc 30v cp7 319 cpd 30t cq5 30n cqc 314 cqh 31k cqf 32j cqc 334 cq4 33f cp9 33f cp0 33d cq2 33i cq4 357,cpr 33r cpg 35i cor 35c cos 34f,con 34u coi 352 co8 35f cp0 35i cpd 35i,cq5 34u cqi 351 cq5 35b cpq 35c cpn 35c,cp3 316 coq 30j cos 309 cpc 2vq cq0 303 cpv 30p,c3m 31i c3a 31e c33 30j c3s 2vu c49 30f c42 31f,c3a 31b c2k 321 c2e 32v c2e 33g c2e 341 c2f 34c c30 34a c31 341 c31 334 c35 32l c3b 32e,c41 318 c4a 314 c4u 30b c54 2vt c57 2vm c5i 2vq c5g 30f c51 315 c46 31s c44 32j c44 339 c45 33o c3e 343 c31 343 c2u 343,c2g 34b c23 35f c26 364,c28 366 c2t 35g c3g 34u c49 352 c4r 35p c53 35r c5e 35i c55 34j c4h 341 c44 33l,c1t 35o c1f 361 c1m 366 c2e 364,c4r 35n c4n 35o c4l 365 c51 35u c59 35j c5a 35g,cen 33u ceo 33r cg9 31o ci6 317 cgk 33n cen 33v cck 33j,cf1 31t cfd 30t cgb 30c cgq 30v cgq 31b cgg 31o,cd1 32o cdn 32s cek 32k cf8 327,cfa 325 cfv 321,cf3 32t ce6 33c cd9 33a ccs 32m,cd0 32n cd2 32k cdj 31k cct 31f cc6 32i ccp 32o,ccs 32p ccp 32p cc3 32s cbo 331 cbc 33d cb8 340 cav 349 cc1 34g cca 348 ccl 33m cco 33f,cb4 33v cau 33v ca7 33v cap 34l cc2 34n cc3 34h,cem 345 cer 36c cek 363 ced 344,cgf 33o cgg 33u cgq 35k ch1 35h cgm 33n,cct 33l ccq 33n cbk 35d cc4 353 cd0 33n,ccq 33s cea 345 cgk 33s,ccu 32l cd0 32i cd3 324 cct 320 ccm 324 cck 32g ccs 32q,cd3 31f cd3 316 cd7 319 cd4 31g,cf6 326 cf5 31v,cfb 30t cfr 31g cgf 31k,cfa 310 cf6 30t cf0 30m cet 30e cf1 306 cf7 307 cfi 30j cfo 30m,cmd 2vc cvd 2vg d35 2vb,bdp 313 bnm 30p,bj0 31q bok 31g,bm7 31q bpg 32g,boi 340 bps 34h,bpv 350 bqg 355,c75 38t cga 38c,cci 39a cds 39m,cue 371 d00 326,d0p 35f d1i 337,db5 2kr dd6 2je,dbp 2lf dc6 2l2,dbs 2lu dcl 2lu,dc6 2mi dcs 2ms,dcv 2nb dd1 2ns,dci 2oj dcl 2p4,dci 2q7 dcl 2qm,dcq 2r0 ddj 2rn,dde 2s6 dcn 2tq,dcs 2iq dcv 2hu,dcv 2h5 dcs 2h3,d9c 30k d86 2vr,d8e 2vm da0 2vc,da2 308 d9j 30i,d5k 31s d5h 31v,a6r 2q2 a6u 2pm,a6a 2og a5m 2o4,a4t 2nl a4o 2ng,ab2 2qh aa2 2qf,ab5 2r3 abp 2rd,ad6 2rs adi 2s8,ae4 2sl afo 2to,ag0 2u4 ag2 2u9,agf 2uo ais 300,9nr 2cp 9nh 2cn,9m4 2cn 9lq 2ck,91b 26f 90s 262,8vp 25m 8vi 25h,8up 24t 8um 24t,93k 27k 93r 28d,94d 28i 95g 28l,95n 28i 953 281,94s 27k 94p 27i,8nv 1vt 8o4 1vo,8pa 1v6 8pa 1v1,8ku 1ui 8ot 1ug,8nt 1un 8ot 1v6,8p2 1vj 8pc 1vo,82g 1qb 82l 1q1,82s 1pl 83b 1q4,892 1re 89e 1rm,7ev 1ih 7g7 1i0,7h0 1ho 7hf 1hr,7i3 1hr 7i3 1i0,7i5 1i0 7is 1ia,7kb 1kb 7kj 1kd,70t 1g4 71t 1fs 738 1h9 74b 1h7,76t 1jd 783 1j8 79g 1jp 7a4 1k3 7b7 1jp 7ca 1kb 7dn 1lg,6h4 18u 6ho 18r,6ic 18p 6ie 18m,6im 18p 6j7 198,6jf 19f 6ju 19s,6ll 1as 6lv 1b1,5te 16j 5uj 15i 5v7 156 5vr 15b 60a 15b 616 153 61s 15g,61s 15g 639 158 64c 15i 64c 16b 65p 16t 668 16g 663 15v 679 169 67e 16l 67g 17h 684 17o 695 17m 6a8 18r 6af 195 6ap 1a1,60d 16t 61n 16l,629 16g 62j 16l,63j 16t 642 179,4ne 1k8 4ol 1ks 4p0 1l6 4pf 1le 4po 1lq 4q4 1mb 4qh 1me 4r2 1mu 4r9 1n6 4s0 1nj 4sh 1ns 4sp 1o0 4tj 1oo 4tn 1p7 4u6 1ph 4ue 1pm 4uk 1q4 4us 1q8 4v9 1qi 4vr 1r1 504 1r9 50t 1rn 515 1rv 51c 1s7 51q 1sg 520 1si 52r 1t9 537 1to 53h 1u5 53u 1v2 549 1vf 54k 1vt 54r 203 551 20e 55i 20r 561 212 56j 21i 574 21s 57g 226 57t 22g 57v 22m 58a 22r 58k 230 58p 239 591 23g 59c 23k 59m 23t 59o 245 5a1 24b,5a1 249 5aj 24h 5b0 24j 5bi 24o 5bq 24p 5c9 24u 5cp 255 5da 25a 5dn 25a 5e7 25b 5ec 25f 5f3 25j 5f8 25k 5g9 25p 5gs 25q 5hl 25t 5i6 261 5il 261 5j4 260 5je 261 5kf 262 5kq 262 5l7 25s 5lu 25t 5m6 25t 5mj 25s 5n8 25q 5nu 25r 5ob 25u 5p0 25v 5qb 25v 5qh 25v 5qo 25t 5rr 25n 5sf 25k 5sr 25g 5tg 25k 5tr 25r 5u1 265 5u5 26j 5u9 271 5uk 27c 5vh 27s 5vn 284 60c 28d 611 28r 61h 28u 626 292 62a 28i 62j 282,62k 282 62l 27v 62s 27s 637 27s 63b 27u 63p 284 646 285 64q 28c 65a 28h 66r 28r 68d 292 69l 297 6ah 297 6bc 297 6c0 295 6d3 290 6dj 28s 6e7 28g 6fs 27h,6fr 27i 6g3 27c 6gf 27c 6gm 27d 6gv 27g 6ha 27i 6hk 27p 6hv 28c 6ia 28f 6ib 284 6ih 282 6is 282 6is 27m 6j0 27e 6jb 278 6ja 270 6jj 26v 6jq 26u 6k0 26j 6k4 263 6ka 25n 6l5 259 6ls 24t 6ms 24c 6ng 247 6oa 244 6pp 245 6qp 24d 6su 251 711 25v 74f 26o 76g 270 77l 26u 79q 26n 7bc 265 7db 254 7f0 249 7g8 240 7gt 243 7h8 24m 7hm 24r 7i9 24n 7is 253 7ja 25k 7k6 265 7l8 266,7l7 267 7ls 25u 7m4 25o 7lt 25a 7m9 24v 7mb 24p 7mm 24g 7n3 24g 7nu 247 7ov 248 7qo 24j 80s 25k 84n 260 890 264,8ll 2bj 8lq 2c8 8mh 2cq 8ng 2dc 8no 2di 8o7 2e3 8ou 2ff 8ou 2g4 8ou 2gf 8ou 2h1 8p6 2hj 8p8 2ip,8p8 2ip 8p8 2jj 8q6 2kh 8qi 2ku 8r2 2mc 8qs 2mo 8r3 2ne 8rg 2o0 8ri 2o9,88v 265 89n 269 8a6 26g 8ap 26h 8bc 26n 8bc 271 8bq 273 8c7 271 8cd 277 8ch 27e 8ck 27j 8df 27q 8dl 27q 8du 27p 8e9 27s 8eq 284 8f0 288 8fp 28i 8gb 28i 8gn 28o 8h6 28v 8hn 295 8i1 29a 8if 29f 8j3 29o 8jh 2a4 8kf 2at 8l1 2b5 8ln 2bk,8ri 2o7 8rt 2o9 8sb 2o6 8sk 2o1 8t1 2o7 8td 2o3 8tr 2nv 8u8 2o0 8ut 2oe 8v2 2oq 8vf 2pa 906 2q6 913 2qn 939 2rj 963 2s6 986 2sb 9a3 2sa 9dj 2s1 9g5 2rf 9it 2qn 9nj 2on 9qb 2n2,-pp 0 -t6 -r,-1fg -6r -1h6 -7c -1hl -7g -1k1 -7s -1l8 -7v -1p5 -81 -1t8 -aa -23n -ad -26l -ae -27t -a1 -2ah -80 -2c0 -6c -2bi -64 -2a2 -7o -279 -9t -26k -a0,-26n -a2 -1tf -9u -1q0 -80 -1p3 -80,-26e -a1 -26b -6l -25v -6o -261 -a3,-1un -9s -1uf -6t -1u2 -74 -1u7 -9t,-t5 -q -ub -17 -11b -2f,-11a -2e -11r -2n -12f -31 -12r -31,-1fh -6s -1dh -67 -1bu -5t -1a4 -5i -177 -4o,-1h7 -11 -1k2 -q,-1q1 -7v -1qe -7r -1qv -7p -1r8 -81 -1rj -7d -1s5 -7a -1sv -7r -1su -89 -1sv -8f -1to -7h -1tp -75 -1u3 -6r -1um -71 -1uf -71 -1vi -77 -206 -6l -20r -70 -21t -7f -22u -74 -24a -71 -24f -6h -258 -6q -25d -6q -25p -6o -263 -6l -26b -6k -26n -6l -26u -6k -277 -5t -27j -5h -27i -59 -27l -4t -278 -4n -278 -4f -271 -45 -27e -3o -27q -3a,-29n 0 -29n k -2a3 s -2a6 13 -2af 1q -2b0 29,-12p -30 -132 -2t -14a -2i -173 -28,-173 -27 -1h9 -11,-24b -a0 -244 -73 -23m -86 -23q -a0,-20r -9s -20i -6t -207 -6p -1vs -71 -200 -a1,-23g -9i -21i -9u,-232 -9d -21j -9l,-23f -8u -21c -97,-230 -8e -218 -8o,-22s -84 -219 -84,-238 -9j -22s -7g,-236 -9j -228 -7l,-22e -9j -21r -82,-225 -9m -21m -8b,-21q -9o -210 -7m,-21a -9i -20p -7g,-25v -9h -24h -a0,-25i -9c -24i -9k,-259 -95 -24b -9d,-25d -8p -24r -8q,-25f -8e -249 -8u,-254 -8f -24a -8o,-25v -7j -24b -8c,-25n -7g -247 -84,-25o -73 -246 -7m,-25v -9s -25g -79,-25p -9j -24p -75,-25f -9p -24c -7c,-25a -9t -24k -8v,-24p -9n -244 -8m,-1vg -9t -1vn -97,-1vc -9p -1vi -8o,-1vc -9m -1vj -8c,-1us -9s -1vn -7t,-1v3 -95 -1vm -7g,-1v1 -8f -1v9 -7d,-1vk -9k -1uo -95,-1vm -9c -1v0 -8j,-1vt -8v -1us -81,-1vm -87 -1ut -7f,-1tt -9j -1t5 -9h,-1tl -9g -1sn -9a,-1tn -97 -1sg -92,-1tl -8v -1rr -8l,-1sq -8l -1rk -8h,-1sj -8b -1rs -8a,-1si -84 -1rm -7s,-1tv -8j -1te -8j,-1tt -8b -1tq -8h,-1u4 -94 -1tq -85,-1tv -9a -1tf -8h,-1tt -9h -1t8 -8o,-1ti -9c -1so -8a,-1t6 -9b -1s6 -84,-1sk -8t -1ri -7t,-1s5 -8o -1rb -83,-1rd -8c -1r1 -83,-27j -5n -28j -8t,-286 -98 -27k -6k,-27v -8r -275 -9q,-27j -91 -26j -9j,-27f -8i -26j -95,-27i -82 -26o -8i,-27e -7k -26p -81,-27a -78 -26u -7g,-27d -5u -27m -6t,-27v -95 -26r -6v,-27n -8s -26t -7h,-27o -95 -26t -83,-27g -9a -26r -8g,-276 -9h -272 -8g,-2a7 -7c -2a4 -6v,-29q -7t -29l -6t,-29e -81 -28l -68,-28s -82 -27r -5p,-29r -7k -28l -8a,-29u -7d -293 -7n,-29t -74 -28i -7c,-29u -6p -28v -6v,-29m -6d -28h -6k,-295 -64 -284 -68,-28l -5j -289 -5j,-284 -53 -27o -54,-2b0 29 -2b5 2b -2bd 2c -2bt 2b -2c1 2r -2cp 33 -2d7 38 -2dc 3u -2e2 41 -2ed 40 -2fc 4f,-2kj 9e -2lb a0 -2o0 bm -2qi d7 -2ta e7 -30b es -35h f6 -377 f6,-2fc 4e -2gf 5p -2hv 7f -2kl 9g,-3ae 2t -3b8 2g -3bv 27 -3d9 1p -3fe 1q,-1ju -q -1om -f -1sd -a -1u4 -9 -223 -c -265 -g -277 -l -28g -v -298 -13 -29n -s -29q -d -29m 3,-2qb 1c -2qs 10 -2rd u -2s7 14 -2vn 2e -31o 2u -336 37 -35k 3f -383 3h -39b 3b,-1ri -6c -1qk -6u,-1q3 -6u -1oq -74,-1pc -6p -1oj -6v,-1nm -6v -1mu -75,-21d 2p -214 25 -20j 1k -1vm 1m -1v0 1f -1uc 16 -1th 1g -1sr 1t -1s4 1q -1ra 1h -1pl 1p -1ol 2b -1o0 2s -1n5 2o,-1k5 1t -1ju 1c,-1jc v -1ij 10 -1hs 13,-2e1 50 -2d0 4s -2cl 4s -2bs 57 -2av 53 -29c 5n -283 67 -23f 82 -22m 85 -225 86,-2a3 5d -2a3 59 -29t 47,-29u 43 -29q 46 -29g 49 -294 47 -28v 47 -28q 4g -28p 4r -28p 5d -28q 5r -28q 60,-296 5n -295 4v -298 4l,-29u 3v -29u 3r -29u 3f -2a7 32 -2ae 2m -2ag 2f -2ag 26 -2ae 1u -2ae 1q -2a9 1s -2a5 26 -29u 2h -29q 2h,-29o 2f -29k 28 -29d 27 -294 2a -292 2d -28o 26 -28n 20 -28n 1t -28e 10 -286 14 -286 1n -284 2a -28g 2o -28n 35 -28n 3a -28q 42 -28v 49,-29o 2b -29u 21 -2a1 1p -29v 1e -29c v -294 12 -291 1d -292 1p -295 28,-2fg 92 -2f7 8h -2f7 8b -2f3 7r,-2fe 97 -2f5 9a -2f1 9a -2en 94 -2el 8p -2eh 8a -2eg 86 -2eb 94 -2dt 96 -2d6 9n -2bj ac -2ah aj -28a c2,-2eb 94 -2e0 94 -2du 8l -2dv 87 -2dv 81,-2f1 7q -2ea 7s -2e4 7s,-2f4 7n -2f5 7j -2f5 7a -2f6 72 -2ff 6i -2fk 5r -2fd 5f -2f6 5t -2f2 67 -2en 6b -2ek 68,-2ek 68 -2ee 67 -2e4 68,-2e4 68 -2dl 5e -2dl 56 -2dd 5a -2dd 5q -2dh 69 -2dp 6n -2dt 75 -2dt 7l -2e0 7u,-2ep 67 -2es 5o -2ep 5h -2ef 5f -2e9 5j -2e6 5v -2e7 66,-2gi 97 -2gf 99 -2fm 96 -2fe 95 -2f3 98 -2en 96 -2eb 94,-2f9 9p -2er 9k,-2eh 9l -2e6 9n,-2dt 9s -2d3 ae,-2pf dv -2pa dn,-2nr cr -2nj ck,-2nc ck -2n2 ch,-2m9 ch -2lb bo,-2kn b7 -2k0 ae,-2jk a4 -2j7 9n,-2he 8i -2g8 85,-2l8 ae -2l3 ae,-2ju 9n -2jr 9n,-31e 3i -30j 3k,-309 3d -309 35,-33n 3i -33s 43,-34d 4g -34n 4g,-364 4g -36h 4d,-39c 3a -3af 2u,-3fd 1q -3ha 29 -3i5 2r,-3i6 2t -3j3 32 -3jj 2v -3ju 2t -3kd 2h -3ku 23 -3lh 1i -3m3 18,-3n6 18 -3nb 1a,-45a 2b -47n h -49c -7 -4ab -g -4bd -g,-3ou 1a -3nl 15 -3ml 12 -3m4 17,-3pn 1h -3ou 1a,-3pn 1h -3qf 1v -3rj 2n -3si 37 -3ti 3i -3un 3o -3vq 3o,-3vp 3o -415 3n -433 3g -446 33 -45d 29,-4bc -h -4ed -g -4fl -4 -4h8 p -4jr 1s -4mj 2l -4p6 2r -4ri 2l -4tu 21 -4vc 13,-4vc 13 -50i 3 -51m -s -532 -24 -54a -2q,-546 -2n -54o -2u -55k -2n,-55k -2n -564 -2e -56m -1q -56v -16 -57b -k -58f -10,-4fj 21 -4f7 1b,-4dg i -4d6 i,-4c0 n -4bf s,-4aj k -499 13,-4cs 2j -4ca 2e,-3p5 4q -3p5 4l -3ov 47 -3ol 3i -3o9 3f -3nt 3k -3nq 3d -3ni 2r -3n7 2o -3mu 3e -3m4 3c -3lf 2v -3l1 3i -3kf 42,-3ff 3d -3f6 39 -3ek 35 -3dj 36 -3cs 3c,-4nb 5r -4ms 5m,-4lu 5c -4l7 5a,-4l5 4r -4jj 4e,-4j4 4j -4iq 4o,-4i3 52 -4hk 57,-543 2v -54j 2l -557 2g -55c 2l -55q 2f -55q 2a -55d 27 -557 25 -554 21 -552 1t -54p 1r -54n 1m -54n 1j -54i 1f -54e 1f -54b 1f -549 1b -549 16,-549 14 -54b 11,-54c 10 -54i s -54k p -54f k -548 m,-54d 22 -54e 1v -549 1p -543 1m -53v 1r -53m 1t -538 1n -536 1v -53a 23 -53b 26,-547 m -540 q -53q n -53q j -53h e -53f m -53e t -535 s -52v m -52k k -52g o,-52g o -52j v -52j 12 -52d 16 -528 15,-543 2t -53o 3f -53n 3p -53i 3k -53i 37 -53o 2t -53q 2q,-53i 2p -53c 37 -53e 3p,-537 3l -536 34,-536 34 -530 2o -52s 2m,-52g 2n -52r 31 -52t 36 -530 3l -532 3q,-549 40 -53u 3p -53r 3n -53j 3n -53d 3o -53a 3q -52u 3l -52i 3q -52b 42 -51s 4j,-52k 2s -529 32 -52a 3a -526 39 -51v 37 -51q 3d -51n 3e -51h 3d -51h 39 -51f 35 -51c 34 -518 35 -515 32 -515 2t -518 2r -51d 2p -51e 2i -51b 2h,-519 2g -51c 23 -51g 20 -51d 1r -511 1o -50r 1o -50n 1k -50o 19 -50r 17 -514 12 -51a 11 -51e 14 -51l v -51m m -51v i,-520 i -526 l -52i n,-51f 20 -51k 1q -51p 1o,-54e 19 -54k 14 -54t v -552 10 -557 13 -557 16,-558 18 -55n 14 -55s 1a -55s 1j -55l 1l -55g 1s -55i 21 -55g 27,-54r 2i -552 2p -551 2s -54p 2u -54i 2p -54d 2p,-5bi 10 -5bd s,-5b0 t -5at v -5ao 1k,-5av 1p -5at 27,-5a7 2b -599 28,-595 1v -58u 1h,-59q 15 -59i v,-5c9 2h -5bs 2b,-5jt 1b -5ib l -5gu -9 -5g0 -14 -5fa -1s -5eh -2n -5du -35 -5d9 -39,-5da -39 -5ci -30 -5c0 -2e -5bd -1g -5b7 -12 -5an -q -5a3 -q -59o -12 -59d -10 -598 -s -589 -v,-5js 1a -5l7 1j -5md 1m -5n9 1m -5oo 1h,-5m8 2u -5la 2h,-5ku 2h -5k7 2a,-5jj 2f -5j9 2f,-5iq 2f -5ij 22,-5ig 20 -5i6 1t,-5dv -2a -5dj -2m,-5de -1r -5dq -1o,-5e2 -1o -5ec -14,-5ec -q -5dt -l,-5on 1h -5pk 1a -5qp j -5rc 1,-5tn -30 -5u2 -2v -5uh -2p -5v4 -2a -5vh -1r -601 -1n -610 -1n -61n -21 -623 -2b -62c -2n,-6ah -i -6dd d -6gb 10 -6ik 1b,-663 -20 -682 -19 -6ak -g,-664 -20 -64d -2n -63j -2v -62r -2v -62c -2n,-67b -j -679 -o,-66i -13 -668 -1a,-65u -1e -65i -1i,-650 -1l -64n -1n,-647 -1o -63u -1n,-650 -1v -64r -1v,-647 -22 -646 -25,-640 -2d -63p -21,-6cd 11 -6c8 p,-6ar 5 -6a0 5,-6il 1b -6js 1d -6lu 1b -6ms 15 -6n0 14 -6nb -6nm 13 -6ou 12 -6p8 13 -6pj 14 -6q4 10 -6q7 v -6qi u -6qq u -6r8 r -6s3 u -6sb q -6t7 k -6tf n -6tn p -6uc k -6up m -6v5 m -6vp o -708 j -70j f -710 k,-717 o -721 i,-718 o -711 j,-71u i -728 f -72i f -72o f -731 7 -738 7 -73j 8 -743 6 -74g 3 -74q 3 -755 1 -75j 1 -75u 4 -765 7 -76j 7 -76u 6 -776 5 -77t 2 -78g 1 -78p 4 -796 5 -79k 7 -79v 9 -7a5 e -7ah h -7b9 j -7bp m -7c2 n -7cn r -7cv 11 -7dg 12 -7ds 12 -7e7 15 -7ee 18 -7em 1d -7f2 1l -7ff 1n -7fl 1o -7fr 20 -7gn 21 -7gu 25 -7hf 2b -7hj 2g -7hs 2g -7ib 2j -7is 2t -7ja 30 -7jv 37 -7kd 3a -7l0 3a -7lc 3b -7lm 3g -7m5 3g -7ml 3e -7n1 3d -7nm 3a -7oq 30 -7pj 2o -7q8 2m -7qj 2o -7qn 2q,-7qp 2r -7rm 37 -7s8 38 -7sr 38 -7tn 31 -7u5 37 -7v2 31 -7vf 2u -804 2v -810 35 -821 3k -845 43 -84r 46 -858 46 -86d 42 -87d 3r -888 3l -898 3n -89k 3m -89v 3j -8an 3k -8b4 3u -8bd 44 -8bm 44 -8c3 4e -8d3 4r -8d3 50 -8dd 53 -8e3 59 -8ed 5f -8el 5n -8f3 5u -8fa 67 -8fr 70 -8gb 7a -8h3 7k -8hs 80 -8i8 80 -8ik 82 -8j0 81,-8j0 81 -8ji 80 -8k1 7v -8ku 81 -8lc 89 -8lk 8g -8lu 8i -8mi 8h -8na 8l -8nn 91 -8o4 93 -8oi 9d -8ot 9k -8pj 9j -8q0 9j -8rf 9k -8si 9l -8tu 9p -8ua 9t -8uq 9u -8v8 a0 -8vr a3,-900 a5 -90t a6 -915 a4 -91o a4 -91t a5 -924 a5 -92g a5 -92t a5 -93h a9 -93n ad -942 ap -943 au -94a b6 -950 bj -950 br -94v bv -94p c1 -94o c5 -94v cc -94s cl -94r cp -95a dc -95r df -95v dj -96g e7 -96m ef -96m em -96m es -972 fj -97h g2 -97n gh -97t gp,-8vr a2 -904 a5,-97t gq -985 h2 -98c h3 -98h h6 -98o he -98u hl -99g hp -99k ht -9a2 i8 -9aa if -9aj ik -9b0 it -9b5 it -9bg j0 -9c3 is -9ch ir -9cu ir -9df j6 -9dl j7 -9ed jb -9f5 jn -9gu ku -9hl ld -9io m3 -9ja mb -9m6 n4 -9n4 ni -9oc np -9q5 o0 -9rj o1 -9t8 nv -a1e nf -a5u mr,-abe ia -abl ia -abt if -ac7 j6 -acf je -acc jm -acm jr -acu k0 -ad3 k8 -ad7 kr -adb l2 -adb lm -adl m0 -aet m7 -afd m1 -afp m1 -aga m0 -ahb l5 -ahn kq -ahi k1 -aha jh -ahm iu -ahl i8 -ahg hd -ah3 ge -agt fp -agv fb -ah9 er -ah3 ei -ah7 ed -ahp do -aif db -aj7 d6 -ajv cv -alt cr -anh cm -aob ck -aur c1 -b05 cb -b11 co -b1d dd,-aam jc -ab3 in -abc ia -abg i9,-aan jb -aa7 jt -a96 kq -a8b lg -a7k m4 -a6t mh -a6c mn -a5s mr,-b1d dc -b22 es -b2m fs -b36 hn -b3q jr -b3t kf -b63 lk -b7i lk -b8q l4 -b94 kn -b98 k3 -b9a j6 -b97 ib -b9d hl -b9s hc -bab hd -bc3 i8 -bfs k1 -bhg kk -bjf l4 -bkr lb -bm7 ld -bpg ku -c49 k2 -c7v k5 -clk j9,-375 f6 -381 fa -38g fd -38q fo -39j fr -39p g7 -3ab gh -3am gh -3ar gt -3ao h4 -3bb h9 -3bm hm -3cb hs -3co i9 -3d6 ib -3dm ib -3dn is -3dl j8 -3ek jb -3eq jb -3f3 ji -3ff jp -3gc jm -3gg jo,-3gg jo -3hm k8 -3hr kq -3hv l3 -3ik lb -3it le -3j4 lp -3k5 mf -3kf n3 -3kg n7 -3l4 n7 -3lj na -3ls ni -3md n9 -3o1 ok -3oo pn -3po q6 -3q5 qg -3qu ql -3rf re -3t6 se -3uc st -3ut tc -3vr u6 -408 ug -40k um,-45p 109 -466 10c -46u 10c -47d 10a -49q 10b -4a3 10j -4ae 10l -4au 113 -4b6 11k -4bd 12a -4bb 12s -4bb 13b -4b2 17e -4cf 1b6 -4da 1c7 -4ds 1cm -4eg 1e8 -4f6 1g4 -4en 1h2 -4ev 1k6 -4f1 1lg -4hm 1mr -4ip 1mr -4lh 1me,-500 1k3 -513 1i2,-45p 109 -44v 106 -43d 102 -41i vd -40f uk,-512 1i4 -51a 1hr -51h 1hr -51r 1hs -524 1hv -52o 1i9 -541 1jc -55b 1ke -56q 1lf -58i 1ma -5af 1mu -5cb 1ne -5f6 1nq -5h9 1nu -5j0 1nt -5m7 1na -5nk 1n5 -5od 1nc -5p6 1nr -5qh 1nu -5rp 1op -5t8 1pd -5u9 1pb -600 1os -60u 1p3 -64h 1rc -699 1ro,-6kk 1ug -6p5 20e -6u0 22k -6v8 233,-787 26r -78q 271 -797 27f -7b9 280 -7bp 284,-6kk 1uh -6hk 1t3 -6fm 1sb -6ct 1rk -6ba 1rl -699 1ro,-7bn 284 -7c5 285 -7cl 285 -7cv 28i -7dc 28o -7dr 28r -7e8 291 -7ef 29b -7es 29j -7fa 29j -7g6 29q -7gi 2a7 -7gu 2ag -7hf 2aj -7ho 2an -7i5 2b3 -7j2 2bq -7jh 2c3 -7ju 2c3 -7kb 2c9 -7kp 2cl -7l0 2cu -7lb 2d6 -7lm 2dc -7ma 2di -7na 2ec -7nk 2eo -7o4 2eu -7or 2fc -7ps 2fp -7q8 2fr -7qn 2fr -7r2 2g0 -7r8 2g6 -7se 2gn -7t4 2gu -7tj 2gu -7tp 2gv -7u7 2ha -7uj 2hc -7ut 2hg -7vg 2hn -801 2ht -80c 2hr -810 2i3 -813 2i5 -820 2ia,-71e 23n -72i 23v -73q 23t -75d 23i -76n 237 -77d 237 -78d 23a -78q 23g -796 240 -79e 24h -799 24o -79f 251 -792 25e -790 25p -78c 268 -783 26f -788 26r,-71f 23n -6v3 232,-7k8 215 -7l3 20p -7nd 202 -7or 1vs -7po 1vt -7sd 20f -7uh 213 -7vn 216,-50d 1uf -50n 1uo -50t 1v0 -513 1vg -51h 1vp -51r 202 -521 206 -52h 20o -52v 216 -53d 21c -53h 21e,-578 233 -57p 236 -582 238 -58d 23a -58u 23b -59t 23d -5af 23f -5bh 23f -5c8 23b -5d3 23b,-50e 1uf -4vk 1tr -4us 1td -4ub 1sv -4u8 1sr -4tl 1sd -4tc 1s4 -4sj 1rs -4sd 1rn -4s3 1rb -4rj 1qs -4rb 1qh -4qr 1q3 -4qj 1pu -4q7 1ph -4pu 1p8,-4pv 1p9 -4pe 1ou -4ou 1ol -4ok 1od,-4nv 1o2 -4nc 1nk -4n6 1nf -4mp 1n4 -4mg 1mt -4lq 1mf -4ld 1mf,-4o0 1o3 -4ok 1oe,-8mr 1tl -8na 1t8 -8o4 1s0 -8of 1rk -8on 1re -8p2 1rd -8p7 1rm -8p2 1s3 -8q6 1s6 -8pt 1sp -8q3 1t0 -8r2 1u2 -8rf 1u0 -8rm 1u9 -8rp 1uh -8s8 1ur -8so 1us -8ss 1ut -8t0 1va -8ta 1vc -8th 1vb -8tp 1v6 -8u4 1v4 -8uk 1ve -8v9 1vh -8vc 1vu -8vt 1vu -90a 201 -90j 20i -90s 20m -91t 20h -92f 20j,-8g1 2n6 -8i4 2nn -8io 2np -8jd 2nt -8l3 2nu -8p6 2ns -8pt 2nq -8ro 2nd -8sc 2n3 -8t7 2mr -8u2 2mt -8uv 2nb -8uq 2nc -8uj 2no -8uq 2nv -8v8 2oc -8v9 2ot -8v0 2pb -8uv 2pj -8v7 2pq -8ve 2pg -8vn 2p4 -8vr 2ot -8vs 2p2 -8vq 2p9 -8vd 2po -8vn 2ph -906 2p8 -90n 2p8 -911 2pc -908 2pf -901 2pl -8vn 2pu -905 2ps,-906 2q6 -902 2q6 -8vt 2qa -8vp 2qe -8vv 2qj -902 2qk -900 2qr -8vj 2r2 -8vi 2r6,-9d1 2qp -9ct 2p4 -9d5 2oh -9d9 2oc -9df 2o9 -9e5 2oe,-9cv 2qn -9cp 2r6 -9ce 2r9 -9c5 2rn -9c1 2sj -9b8 2sv -9ah 2t3 -9aq 2u3 -9bs 2uu -9be 2vo -9b7 306 -99n 32i -97n 332 -963 32p -94a 32r -91o 32h -8v7 32i,-5d4 23b -5eq 23j -5f8 245 -5fb 24c -5fi 24n -5fp 25d -5g1 26k -5gf 27l -5h1 284 -5ib 293 -5jj 29e -5kn 29d -5lb 29d -5n6 293 -5nu 28l -5oq 283 -5pp 27v -5qr 285 -5t8 290 -5ur 2a7 -5vm 2at -602 2b9 -62q 2dc -63i 2do -641 2dr -65c 2e2 -66o 2e8 -682 2e3 -68b 2e3 -69q 2dp -6ag 2do -6b5 2dv -6bp 2e5 -6ch 2er -6e7 2fh -6ea 2g2 -6ei 2gc -6ev 2gj -6em 2h6 -6f6 2hp -6fk 2ia -6g5 2j3 -6gu 2jh -6i1 2jj -6ik 2jj -6ir 2jb -6ja 2j7 -6jd 2j5 -6km 2ig -6l5 2ia,-6mq 2ih -6n8 2io -6o1 2j4 -6qb 2kk,-6tt 2nm -6v1 2oj -70p 2pk -72t 2q9 -73q 2qi -76h 2rg -77m 2rk -79o 2rm -7be 2rn -7cm 2s2 -7d2 2t0 -7d0 2t9 -7d6 2tm -7dh 2uv -7do 30a -7f2 31j -7g4 321 -7he 321 -7hh 320 -7ki 32e -7lr 32a -7n8 327 -7np 319 -7nq 307 -7o5 2vp -7of 2vh -7ot 2vk -7ph 2vs -7qd 309 -7ss 312 -7uq 31f -83n 31v -8a3 324 -8dr 324,-91c 2tp -91r 2u1 -924 2ub -928 2uv -92k 2v6 -92t 2vn -935 307 -93n 30l -93l 312 -948 31j -94a 321 -94a 32j -945 32q -94d 32p,-8v8 32i -8t8 338 -8sf 340 -8ps 34r -8pa 35p -8on 379 -8o8 37t -8mg 38b -8m4 38s -8m5 3a9 -8kv 3b1 -8jt 3bt -8jg 3c9 -8gm 3d9 -8fk 3ea -8eq 3f5,-8si 31n -8rp 31p,-8q5 31p -8po 31p,-8o9 328 -8nl 32n,-8hd 334 -8h3 334,-8gk 331 -8ft 331,-93o 34e -91v 33t,-91n 33o -91i 33o,-911 33o -905 349 -8vk 349,-8v5 34h -8t9 34j,-8te 2o1 -8te 2np,-8t6 2nn -8sg 2o8,-8s3 2og -8ru 2og,-8ra 2od -8qh 2od,-81f 2ia -817 2id,-7vj 2is -7uq 2i5,-7ul 2i5 -7u6 2i3,-7t3 2hr -7sh 2hr,-7hm 2c5 -7hh 2bm,-7h2 2be -7go 2b9,-7fv 2b2 -7eu 2aq -7e8 2ao,-9e6 2of -9ei 2ol,-9f2 2qk -9gk 2sj,-9hf 2t2 -9jg 2ur,-9jt 2uk -9lp 2vi,-9m3 2vk -9oj 30n,-9mp 30q -9m0 30d,-9l2 2vk -9kr 2vk,-9ke 2vi -9k2 2vi,-9i1 2u7 -9hu 2u5,-9fm 2uk -9fc 2v3,-9d3 2t2 -9cs 2t7,-9cp 2tc -9cu 2tj,-9di 2u2 -9d1 2u2,-9ca 2tt -9ca 2to,-9c8 2tj -9c5 2tj,-579 233 -576 233 -566 22q -54s 229 -53a 219,-6mp 2ih -6ls 2ia -6l5 2ia,-6ts 2nm -6q9 2kj,-91c 2tp -918 2tn -911 2to -90t 2tr -90l 2u7 -90e 2uk -8vo 2vf -8ur 309 -8tu 30s -8t0 319 -8rs 31k -8qt 31n -8pj 31n,-8pk 31n -8dl 324,-904 2q7 -90a 2q6 -90e 2qb -90i 2qd -90k 2q5 -90e 2pt -906 2pr -8vu 2ps,-7k9 216 -7jh 21f -7im 21t -7i8 221 -7hv 221 -7ha 22a -7gf 22b -7fq 22c,-7vh 218 -83e 218 -86n 218 -8bn 216 -8f7 20n -8iv 1vk -8lp 1uc -8n9 1tb,-92c 20k -93j 20j -942 20f -94h 206 -958 201,-9ae 1sa -9dl 1t3 -9h3 1tl -9lb 1u3 -9pa 1u7 -9uh 1u8 -a19 1ul -a1l 202 -a0s 20j -a1t 20r -a1v 21p,-a1o 225 -a1o 228 -a22 21m -a27 22s -a2t 236 -a32 23d -a3r 24g -a4s 24o -a4u 26c -a5v 278 -a7c 27i -a80 283 -a9p 291 -aad 296 -a9p 2a2 -a98 2ao -aad 2a7 -aaq 2ac -aaq 2b0 -abv 2c0 -acj 2ca -ad5 2d1 -a9s 2eg -a9k 2et -a9d 2fj -aa6 2f4 -aai 2el -abe 2e9 -ace 2dg -aco 2db -ad2 2dd,-a91 2u3 -a9o 2st -ab0 2qq -abu 2pr -ad0 2pa -aec 2p0 -ahb 2os -ail 2os -ama 2oq -aok 2oq -apk 2ot -aq5 2p5 -aqa 2p6 -aqi 2p7 -aqv 2p7 -are 2pb -arh 2pi -asf 2pn -asv 2pq -at7 2ps -atj 2pu -ats 2pq -au4 2pt -aub 2q1 -auu 2pv -av9 2q6 -b00 2q6 -b05 2qa -b0n 2qd -b0u 2qe -b1g 2qc -b1p 2qj -b20 2qj -b28 2qh -b2e 2qi -b2p 2ql -b2v 2qq -b3a 2qn -b3j 2qo -b3u 2qq -b4k 2qq -b4n 2qt -b4q 2qv -b5b 2qt -b5k 2r1 -b5s 2r2 -b6j 2r1 -b6p 2r1 -b7n 2qv -b7r 2r1 -b82 2r1 -b8c 2r0 -b8k 2r4 -b8v 2r3,-ami 2r8 -amc 2r3,-al9 2qn -al5 2qo,-akk 2qj -akh 2qj,-ak4 2qm -ain 2qo,-aid 2qo -ahr 2qr,-agm 2r7 -af6 2rp,-afg 2q4 -ae8 2q4,-ae3 2qe -ad5 2r0,-aaq 2bh -a91 2c7,-aa9 2cf -aa4 2cm,-a64 280 -a5j 298,-a5l 29b -a5q 29b,-a72 29b -a6m 2a1,-a6e 2a4 -a6e 2a1,-a35 277 -a2r 26e,-a27 25e -a25 256,-a1r 24n -a1h 24l,-99f 1tm -97l 1vl,-96i 209 -91v 225,-8s1 20j -8rv 20t,-8q8 1vd -8q8 1v3,-8q5 1ud -8pp 1u0,-8qs 1vb -8r1 1vd,-8rv 1vn -8t9 20o,-8to 20t -8u2 20v,-8um 217 -8up 217,-8e2 21t -85h 21o,-9nf 25e -9nf 24l,-9n5 23s -9m7 22f -9ks 21h -9jd 22h -9j8 22f -9h7 21r -9e0 222 -9d5 230 -9bb 23f -99k 24l -982 27p -961 29v,-9l1 24v -9lo 25j -9o8 27m -9pg 27p -9ro 280 -9sc 28i -9t8 29i -9vg 2b2 -9vl 2bc,-9pn 27a -9pn 25t -9p6 25j -9o8 25g,-9gt 259 -9fq 267 -9f1 27a -9ea 27h,-ame 2gs -apv 2hk -aub 2ia -b0q 2id -b6g 2ie -ba5 2i4 -bdo 2h6 -bg3 2gd -bjr 2fa -bld 2f2 -bmv 2er -boh 2ff -bpd 2fp -bqb 2gn -br4 2hl,-ame 2gt -ai4 2fh -aeh 2dm -ae3 2df -adn 2db -acv 2de,-61r 1r4 -61u 1qb,-61p 1q1 -61h 1q1,-60h 1pi -602 1pk,-602 1q3 -5vv 1q6,-5vv 1qd -5vg 1q3,-5v1 1ps -5u8 1ps -5sr 1q8,-5mr 1o2 -5mj 1o2,-5l9 1o5 -5kn 1oa,-56o 1m6 -54s 1kp,-545 1kf -53h 1jp,-5u3 2ds -5ts 2bc,-5ti 2b7 -5t0 2al,-5sm 2ae -5ro 2av,-5rj 2b4 -5qj 29n -5q4 29g -5p3 29q -5nh 2aq -5mt 2bt -5lm 2cf -5kv 2cf,-6ee 2in -6ee 2is -6bf 2hc -6aj 2h0 -68l 2h7 -683 2h2 -667 2ha -65c 2i3 -657 2i3 -61h 2in -612 2jl -60m 2jv -5sf 2l4,-7m6 33q -7mb 33q,-7ls 33o -7lg 33v,-7ks 347 -7kp 34e,-7jr 33v -7j7 33v,-86h 32g -86j 32l,-84l 33j -843 334,-841 32v -83k 334,-6lc 21m -6k9 20l -6j4 1vg -6hn 1vl -6g2 1v8 -6fo 1un -6ds 1uk -6cu 1u3 -6c8 1tp -691 1tk -673 1tm,-7qd 21j -7qb 217,-7pp 20o -7p5 20o,-7oa 20o -7o5 20q,-7nh 20v -7ne 20v,-8g3 2n6 -8aj 2lm -81u 2ia,-9ej 2ol -9fk 2pc -9ig 2r4 -9la 2se -9nr 2th -9sd 2ut -9uo 2v9,-9uo 2v9 -a31 2va -a4n 2v5 -a6g 2uj -a7k 2tu -a91 2u1,-ba5 2r1 -baf 2r3 -bb2 2r6 -bb8 2r6,-ba4 2r1 -b8v 2r3,-bbb 2r6 -bbi 2r6 -bbs 2r3 -bc5 2r6 -bcf 2r7 -bcv 2r5 -bd7 2r3 -bde 2qv -beu 2qp -bf9 2qp -bfn 2qv -bg1 2qr -bga 2qp -bgk 2qm -bh7 2qi -biv 2qg -bk1 2qk -bk6 2qk,-clj j9 -cm4 ja -cmg jf -cmq jj -cmt ju -cn7 k5 -cnc kb -cne kh -co0 ko -co6 l4 -co9 ld -coj lm -con lr -cpf mg -cpk mj -cpt mq -cpq n8 -cqa ng -cql np -cri o6 -crs oe -cs4 or -csd p4 -csn pc -ct7 pj -cu6 q0 -cuh q5 -cus qa -cvb qd -cvk qd -cvp qd -d07 qe -d0o qp -d11 qv -d1b rc -d1g s1 -d1n sc -d22 sj -d2b sp -d3p tl -d45 u0 -d4b ua -d4c ui -d4v uq -d59 us -d5b v3 -d5b va -d5s vi,-d5s vi -d64 vq -d6f vu -d7m 10c -d7u 10g -d83 10p -d8s 119 -d96 11l -d9j 11s -da0 125 -da5 128 -daq 12k -dav 12v -dbl 132 -dbr 133 -dcq 13t -dcu 14g -dcu 150 -ddg 15f -ddn 15o -deb 166 -det 16g -df9 16m -dfu 16l -dgs 17b -dh0 17i -dik 188 -diq 18j -dkf 19f -dlg 1a5 -dm4 1ai -dn6 1b3 -dns 1bu,-dns 1c0 -dpb 1cm -ds6 1dj -dtm 1ds -e1j 1e3 -e4r 1e0,-ehi 1dr -eij 1ds -eon 1d7,-e6e 1dk -e7b 1df -e8a 1dj -e8m 1dm -e90 1dm -e9a 1dm -ea6 1dj -eap 1dm -ebi 1dm -ec1 1dm -ed1 1dh -edf 1dd -eef 1de -ef4 1dg -efr 1dl -egv 1dp -ehm 1ds,-e6f 1dk -e4q 1e0,-eu5 1du -etq 1e9 -ete 1eg -esv 1eo -esh 1ev -es8 1f4 -erf 1fc -er0 1fi -eqi 1fk,-eu6 1du -euc 1dm -euq 1dc -evb 1d0 -evf 1ct -evt 1ck -evv 1c5 -evu 1bn -evp 1bc -evt 1b0 -f03 1ad -f04 1a5 -evv 19j -evu 192 -f01 18s -f02 18l -f01 18e -f0b 184 -f0e 182 -f0e 17k -f0k 17e -f0p 173 -f0s 16l -f11 16d -f19 160 -f1f 15d -f1n 143 -f1l 13a,-f1l 13c -f1i 12r -f1h 127 -f18 11k -f17 117,-f18 19d -f13 19h,-f0d 19l -f0n 19u,-f0o 1a0 -f0o 1ad -f0f 1ao,-f0i 1b3 -f0i 1b7,-f02 1b6 -f03 1ba,-f08 1bk -f0f 1bq,-euv 1e4 -ev6 1do,-evd 1dc -eus 1dq,-eup 1e1 -eug 1ec,-eu3 1em -ett 1er,-eqk 1fj -eq4 1fp -epi 1g6 -eop 1gj -eo8 1gt -eo3 1h4 -enr 1ha -en7 1ho -emr 1hs -em8 1i1 -ell 1i3 -el6 1i4 -ekc 1i5 -eji 1i5 -eir 1ik -eie 1j2 -ehl 1kc -ehm 1kp -eho 1l6 -ehr 1md -eh2 1o1 -eeu 1q7 -edr 1qt -ec4 1r2 -eas 1rm -e9f 1t3 -e66 1vm -e4s 20m -e0n 234,-5rd 1 -5sb -14,-5tm -30 -5s8 -10,-br4 2hj -bs9 2ij -btl 2jo,-c2c 2m9 -c81 2oh,-e0o 233 -duq 23s -dtm 244 -dsa 24c -dre 24c -dqj 248 -dor 23u -dnv 23p,-bk5 2qj -bln 2qi -bmk 2qh -bo3 2q9 -bot 2q4 -bs2 2p6 -btb 2on -bvs 2n7,-c1g 2mu -c26 2n2 -c2s 2nj -c3d 2nu -c4d 2oa -c6g 2os -c75 2ov -c91 2p7 -c9p 2pc -cai 2pg,-c81 2oi -c8f 2oj -c8r 2op -c93 2os -c9c 2ov -c9o 2p6,-c9o 2p6 -cat 2pj,-bvr 2n7 -c0h 2mr -c10 2mq -c1d 2ms -c1i 2mu,-bp0 2h9 -bp0 2h4,-boc 2gb -bnm 2g1,-bn7 2fp -bmv 2fp,-bm6 2fu -blg 2gi,-bmj 2gq -bmq 2gv,-blv 2gs -blq 2h1,-bku 2g6 -bkp 2g1,-bfa 2hg -bek 2hv,-bce 2i7 -bc1 2i7,-aqm 2im -aqa 2im,-aq5 2im -aq2 2ij,-b84 2rt -b76 2rq,-b68 2rt -b5i 2rv,-b1i 2rb -b1b 2r9,-b0s 2r6 -b0i 2re,-b03 2re -avr 2rb,-av7 2rb -aur 2rb,-auj 2r4 -au4 2r4,-bf5 2sr -bfa 2t0,-bh4 2se -bh9 2sm,-bt0 2qs -bta 2qn,-c14 2oc -c17 2oa,-cn1 35n -cqi 38k -ctt 3ad -d3k 3c9 -dbb 3dp -dgv 3ep -dqo 3fd -dv1 3fi -eca 3fg -eha 3fi,-do0 23o -dk9 22s,-dkb 22s -dgd 21u -dg2 21r -dfr 21o -dfm 21m -dff 21k,-df3 21g -deu 21h -dek 21b -def 21b -de7 21a,-d2h 1tv -d1u 1to -d23 1ug -d3d 1uk -d42 1uu -d4f 1vd -d58 1vn -d5p 1vu -d6b 206 -d6l 20i -d6q 211 -d7e 21v -d7t 229 -d89 22m -d8t 230 -d92 232 -d9h 23c -dak 248 -db3 24n -dcb 25q -dcv 269 -ddh 26e -df0 27m -dfs 280 -dg8 28c,-dff 21j -df4 21g,-d2i 1tu -d2b 1t3 -d2a 1sq -d2e 1s7 -d2e 1s2 -d24 1qp -d16 1q5 -d18 1ol,-d16 1ol -d16 1og -d0a 1ns -d0a 1nn -d1g 1mp -d2b 1mk -d0f 1n1 -d05 1nb -d0a 1lr -d18 1km -d0f 1l5 -d03 1m8 -cvu 1mk -cvc 1l7 -cuh 1ke -cv7 1lk -cvr 1mu -cvm 1nb -cu7 1md -ct4 1mi -cv5 1ni -cvf 1nn -ct9 1nl -cr3 1nv -cq7 1o9 -cot 1nn -cn8 1n6 -ckh 1nq -cjj 1nl -cij 1nb -ci9 1nb -cbk 1n8 -c6n 1mn -c2i 1md -btb 1kt -bpl 1j9 -bo8 1in,-dg9 28c -dgd 28l -dgj 28t -dgv 297 -dh3 29d -dhe 29n -dhp 2a0 -di2 2ad -dic 2aj -dj2 2b8,-dj4 2b8 -dk1 2bn -dko 2c6 -dl9 2cc -dln 2ci -dm8 2co -dmj 2cq -dna 2cq,-dn9 2cq -doe 2cr -doj 2cs -dpm 2cu -dqq 2cu -dr4 2cu -drm 2cs -ds7 2cn -dso 2cj -dth 2cl -du1 2cn -duq 2co -dv5 2cp -e08 2cp -e10 2cm -e1s 2cq -e2a 2cr,-eat 2cu -eag 2d9 -e9q 2dp -e87 2ej -e6u 2f4,-e71 2f2 -e58 2fi -e52 2fh -e4q 2fl -e4f 2fp -e3r 2fs -e3b 2g4 -e34 2g7 -e17 2gn -e11 2gq -e0i 2h0 -dvp 2h9,-eas 2cv -eb0 2cr -eb9 2cg -eb8 2c7 -eb6 2bs -ebb 2bl -ebh 2bf -ebo 2b8 -ec2 2b0 -eck 2aj -edr 29o -eec 292,-een 28l -eko 25g,-eec 294 -ee2 28q -edl 28m -edd 28j -eef 28o -eef 28j -ee9 280 -eeh 27e -eek 27b -eeh 280 -eeo 28b -een 28i,-ekp 25e -enc 24i -eop 24k -esr 23u -eu8 23r -eug 23r,-eg4 298 -egg 293,-ehm 280 -ei2 287,-ei2 28f -ego 298,-ege 29d -eg4 29p,-edp 2be -edp 2b9,-ee0 2aq -ee0 2b6,-edu 2be -edu 2bj,-dvr 2h9 -dut 2hp -dus 2i8,-dus 2i8 -duv 2in -dv3 2it -dur 2jm -duq 2k2 -dv3 2kr -dv6 2lo -dv7 2m5 -dth 2n1,-dti 2n0 -dsk 2nr -dse 2o8 -dsa 2oi -drc 2pa -dqs 2q2 -dq7 2qm -dpn 2rh -dpd 2s4 -dod 2t3 -dnr 2th,-dnq 2th -dn3 2u7 -dmj 2v2 -dm5 2vd -dlc 304 -dkp 30q -dj8 31u -di3 32n -dg8 33g -dft 33j -dcl 34b -d9r 34v -d6s 356 -d50 356 -d1s 358 -d00 355 -cuu 350 -ctb 34h -cso 348,-cn1 35n -ck1 32m,-c27 2p6 -c29 2on,-c1j 2oi -c1g 2op,-c0n 2ou -c0d 2ou,-cl4 35m -ch4 31f,-ci0 325 -cgj 2vg,-cre 3ae -co5 37s,-d54 3eo -cv9 3cn,-d1k 3dd -ct8 3b7,-d1r 3c3 -d0e 3br,-d6a 3ej -d4e 3ds,-d70 3eb -d81 3eg,-eh9 3fj -emd 3fi,-emc 3fj -esg 3ff -etf 3fc -ets 3f6 -eu4 3ep,-eu4 3ep -euh 3ej -eup 3eh -eur 3ec -eul 3e1 -eue 3du -eul 3dd -euq 3d7 -eul 3cr -eua 3cj -eu3 3c3 -eu5 3br -ev8 3b1 -evn 3aj -evo 3a8 -evh 3a0 -evs 392 -f0i 38i -f04 37m -evp 379 -f0c 367 -f10 35g -f1t 34o -f1j 34b -f2a 33g -f3c 32g -f58 318 -f6b 311 -f8r 306 -f9c 306,-emu 3h4 -eni 3h3 -ent 3gr -eo1 3ga -eo9 3g7 -eoc 3gm -eo0 3h8 -end 3hd,-emv 3h2 -en1 3gt -emr 3gc -em4 3g7 -em2 3go -em6 3h2,-em7 3h3 -em0 3h8 -ele 3h0 -el7 3gj -ekt 3g9 -el0 3h2 -elc 3hf -eln 3hm -elr 3ht -em5 3ib -emc 3iu -en4 3iu -enf 3i6 -enf 3hl -enf 3hh,-ene 3ic -enn 3jf -enn 3k6 -enc 3k3 -en5 3jp -en3 3jj -emm 3ka -emd 3kd -em4 3jv -em8 3jg -em9 3j5 -em9 3iv,-eet 3i5 -eei 3hl -edl 3g9 -ed9 3gi -edm 3hh -edv 3i1 -ee5 3ia,-een 3hs -eev 3h2 -efo 3gq -efv 3h3 -efs 3hl -efk 3i6,-efp 3hv -egf 3hm -egu 3gv -ehm 3gl -egr 3ht -eg8 3ia -efq 3ih -efo 3ji -efo 3k7 -efd 3kf -eep 3ke -ee8 3ju -ee5 3iu -ee5 3ig,-efq 3k7 -eg2 3kv -eg1 3la -efg 3lf -ef9 3lf,-ef6 3l1 -ef6 3li -eeq 3lq -eeb 3lr -edu 3lf -ee3 3kp -ee9 3kc -eeb 3k2,-ef0 3ln -eeq 3mf -eeb 3mi -ee0 3m6 -eeh 3m4 -eeh 3lv -eef 3lp,-efq 3le -efp 3ln -efu 3lr -eg4 3m4 -efj 3m7 -efd 3m7 -efb 3lr -ef8 3lg,-ee3 3ib -ee7 3ig -eef 3ij -eeo 3ii -ees 3if -eet 3i9,-efk 3i4 -eeu 3i9,-efo 3il -efp 3ih -efk 3i3,-e5p 3k7 -dra 3ms -dnb 3l8,-e5n 3k7 -dt5 3fl -dn8 3l2,-dt1 3fq -dre 3mj,-e56 3kb -e5b 3n5,-ds1 3mu -ds8 3pb -drv 3p5 -dri 3mu,-dne 3lb -do0 3na -do1 3ld,-e4o 3kk -e55 3ms,-e59 3n0 -ds8 3pc,-e5d 3n0 -e5k 3pl -dsr 3rq -ds8 3p5,-dsu 3rm -drs 3r9 -drj 3p1 -ds4 3p5,-e55 3mq -e4t 3mq -e4e 3mi -e4c 3n1,-do1 3n3 -do8 3n0 -dq7 3me,-doc 3n1 -dop 3pa -dnu 3n4,-do0 3n8 -do7 3ok -dol 3ov,-dom 3oh -drk 3ng,-ds2 3n8 -e1m 3lg -e1o 3l9,-dnb 3gt -dnb 3h3 -dne 3hr -dn8 3i7 -dn4 3ht -dmv 3hd -dmv 3h6,-dna 3gs -dn6 3gl -dmu 3gj -dmm 3fq -dm2 3fq -dm3 3gf,-dm4 3gh -dm1 3gu -dlr 3hp -dls 3i5 -dm5 3hh -dm7 3i1 -dm8 3ib -dmc 3il -dmk 3iq -dmt 3io -dn3 3ig -dn3 3i4 -dn4 3hv,-dn6 3if -dn8 3io,-dmp 3j7 -dmi 3k1 -dmc 3k4 -dm8 3jh -dma 3is -dmb 3im,-dna 3je -dnq 3jk,-dmr 3j8 -dn1 3jk -dn6 3ju -dnh 3k4 -dnv 3jn -dnl 3ji,-dnb 3jd -dnb 3j8 -dn6 3im,-dm6 3jl -dlv 3k2 -dm8 3k6,-9af 1sa -99a 1s0 -97m 1ri -96i 1rf -95m 1rf -94p 1ra -93l 1qq -92j 1qm -91p 1r4 -92h 1s0 -92p 1s6 -92d 1t4 -92n 1tc -93r 1tm -941 1uq -955 1vk -95h 200 -951 204,-97b 1su -95p 1se,-95t 1sm -95j 1ss,-953 1t2 -959 1tg,-959 1ts -95f 1u8,-ck3 32o -cgp 2v6 -cdj 2rs -cc0 2qa -cas 2pi#60 -1m 60 1j,54 1h 51 -1l 55 -1i 58 1f,-22 -1o -23 1f,-1f 1h -1d -1q,-19 -1o -1a 1e,-32 1h -5m -20,-6g -1t -37 1j,-6f -1s -76 -1p -8n -1o -8b 1g -9b -1s -c4 -1t -d7 -1v -e0 19 -dp -22 -eh -23 -f5 -28 -ft -2h -gc -2j -lc k -l8 c -gl -30,-lb k -la -6 -l4 -6 -l9 g,-37 1j -37 1e -35 d -2o e -35 1i,-8a 1e -8a 1a -85 q -81 12 -88 19,-e3 19 -ef k -eb l -e2 12 -dv 1a,-gl -2v -ev -41 -ds -4k -cp -57 -bn -5e -a7 -5c -8f -4i -5i -1s,80 1l 7p 1b 7n 13 7j k 7m 12 7t 15 7t 10 7t s 7t m 7u j 83 s 84 17 89 14 87 q 8c d 8j 7 8e h 8d s 8g 16 8j 11 8l s 8n n 8n 10 8k 1c 8n 1f 97 m 9o e,9l f 9c k 96 v 93 14 8v 1d 97 17 9f u 9a 17 95 1d 98 ,9q 1j 9o 1f 9k 19 9k 10 9m 15 9n 1a 9r 1d 9t 11 9r m 9o i 9v t a0 17 a1 1e a7 16 a7 13 a4 1g a5 1k,-8f 2 -5f 5 -5d 1g,-8s 1 -dk -2,-bu -4 -bt -1t,-ap -1t -aq -1p -ap -5,-bp -1l -ba -1l,-bn -1f -bc -1f,-bn -19 -be -18,-br -12 -bd -10,-bo -q -ba -o,-bk -m -bc -i,-bk -d -b2 -d,-dv -4 -hg -5 -hi 16,-7p 1 -7n -8 -7j -e -7f -e,-6f 2 -6f -5 -6k -e,-7a -d -7b -g -7b -o -73 -15 -6s -17 -6p -10 -6q -m -6v -f -75 -e -7a -e,-6s -h -6l -f,-7f 2 -7f -6,-6o 1 -6q -4,-hp 16 -hq 9,-ia 14 -i6 7,-i6 7 -hr 8,-hr 8 -hk -f,-hp -14 -hl -q -gv -8,-h1 -7 -ha -4 -hs -j -i4 -11,-i4 -12 -i6 -g -i6 8,-hv -12 -i3 -1a -i3 -1e,-i1 -1g -hn -1l -hi -1g -hk -1a -hm -17,-i2 -10 -hq -14,-gr -7 -gq -n -gg -n -gf -8 -gg -4,-gg -d -fu -e -ff -s -f9 -m -fo -b -g7 -5,-fu -j -fu -u -fo -11 -fe -14 -fb -11 -f7 -p -f6 -h -f6 -8,-fu -p -g3 -t -g5 -13 -g4 -1a -g0 -1i,-fj -1e -fi -1b -fi -16,-g0 -1f -gi -1f -g4 -1h,-g0 -1e -fj -1f -fj -1l -fm -1p -fq -1q -fu -1o -g2 -1k,-f5 -5 -f5 -8,-fq -5 -fq -b,-c8 47 -br 3g,-c0 48 -bn 3m,-bo 4a -be 3j,-bf 46 -b5 3l,-b0 46 -aq 3o,-ao 4d -ah 3q,-af 4f -a7 3o,-9v 4n -9l 3m,-bl 3b -bq 2k,-ba 3f -bb 39 -bg 2l,-av 3j -ba 2i,-au 39 -b2 2k,-af 3d -ak 2n,-a0 3e -a4 2o,-9o 3d -9t 2m,-9k 37 -9l 2s,-97 3a -9e 2l,-cc 3k -ci 2r,-ch 3d -cl 32,-cl 3h -co 38,-cq 3l -d1 3a,-d4 3u -d8 3m,-df 46 -de 3m,-8s 3e -8q 48,-8v 3t -8s 4l,-93 44 -94 53,-9a 4m -9e 5e,-9h 55 -9g 5v,-h2 9s -gv aj,-gu 9t -gl am,-gi 9v -g2 ai,-g4 a3 -fn b4,-fi a5 -fb aj,-f9 a6 -f0 ak,-en a6 -eh au,-e8 a9 -dt b1,-dn ae -dd bl,-gv a9 -db an,-gh am -de b8,-h2 b0 -d1 bk,13v -u 13g -1n 133 -2a 12r -2r 12q -3c 12q -3v 132 -4p 13l -5s,16g -7k 17l -7q 188 -7n 18k -79 18t -71,19r -6m 1a5 -62 1ad -5b 1ak -47 1ak -3a 1aj -2p 1ah -2e 19v -18 19l -r,183 -u 189 -1o 18l -3k 18k -4h 18c -57 182 -5e 17n -53 170 -52 16b -52 15j -5a 15g -5c 14r -50 14h -3u 14g -2s 14r -1s 150 -1a 158 -s,156 -72 14s -7f 14f -7j 146 -7m 14a -7q 150 -7j 15d -78 15i -73,18t -73 194 -6v 19d -7b 1a6 -7i 1a3 -7f 19m -74 19j -6t 19s -6k,33 5i 2v 3f,13l -5s 146 -6h 14n -6t 151 -72,15g -76 166 -7d 16g -7k,153 -70 14u -6f 14k -62 14n -5l 152 -61 15f -67 15n -68 16b -62 16p -62 170 -65 16l -6f 16t -6r 16v -70 16p -7a 168 -7c 160 -76 15f -75 15v -6t,19i -6q 19k -69 1a5 -5f 1a5 -52 19r -52 19j -5f 19b -5o 197 -5o 18u -5s 18c -60 17m -60 177 -5v 170 -5t 175 -64 17c -66 17d -6a 17c -6j 17i -75 17q -79 188 -7a 18i -6q,18i -6q 193 -6u,157 -5v 15a -5m 15j -5f 15p -5a,18d -5v 183 -5g 17v -5c,18f -70 18f -74 18f -7c,146 -24 13n -24 13k -2e 13t -25 140 -2c 148 -2f 13s -2n 13f -2t,13f -2u 13t -2v 13a -3b 13f -3c 13s -3e 13d -3t 13l -3s 13q -3q 13o -4d 13o -4l 13m -4t 13t -4t,19e -1k 197 -1n 18r -1t 19f -1t 19h -1n 19q -20 199 -27 193 -2c 19r -2g 190 -30 19f -30 19o -31 19h -3b 19c -3d 19b -3i 19m -3f 19p -3i 19g -40 19c -46,33f mq 33j mq,338 td 33b oc 33f oa 33a tf,33a oc 32v o9 32j oa 326 on 322 pe 323 q7 325 r4 327 s4 327 st 32c sp 32v sk 333 sl 338 sl,33a on 337 p6 339 pk,338 rc 337 rs 337 s6 338 s9,32f po 32f p2 32l ou 330 p5 32v pa 32p pc 333 pu 32p pn 32j pk 32g pp,32f q5 32i qv 32v qq 334 qj 331 qg 32t qe 332 q9 32t q3 32n q3 32g q5,32g ru 32g r7 32r r5 330 r9 332 ri 32u rk 32s rn 330 s7 32n rt 32i s9 32g rp,35h tg 35k td 35t t9 361 t6 364 t3 364 st 365 sp 366 sk 36a sg 36e s6 36e s0 36c rs,36c rs 364 rm 35u rl,35u rl 35u re 363 r9,364 r7 368 r6,36s rv 37h rq,36v sa 37h s3,36v sj 375 sp,391 t7 37b tq,38v t8 39c t5 39h t0 39p sq 3a2 ss 3a6 t0 3aj su 3b3 ss 3br t7 3c0 tg 3cj tl 3df tu 3ds ub 3e2 uq 3e6 uv 3eu v5 3f8 v5 3fp vl 3g8 107 3gk 10d 3he 11c 3hg 11t 3he 12a 3hi 12m 3ha 138 3gf 142 3gd 14j 3gc 14v 3g8 15k,3b0 u1 3bt ts,3bh u1 3ch u2,3c0 u9 3d6 uf,3cr uk 3dn v4,3di v9 3e3 vm,3e5 10e 3fl 10d,3fa 10h 3fr 10m,3g1 10r 3g8 111,3g8 15g 3gn 161 3gu 161 3hc 161 3hr 16k 3i8 170 3j1 16h 3k4 16s 3kd 176 3km 17t 3kp 18j 3l3 19n 3la 1a9 3l2 1b5,bql 2vb bpe 2st bp1 2ro bo8 2pe bob 2np bon 2n4 bqc 2lp brk 2l2 bsk 2kt,bsm 2kt bu1 2k1 bv3 2k1 c0e 2ki c0i 2kk c2l 2kv c4s 2lq c5t 2np c5v 2o8 c54 2sb c52 2sj c4h 2to c34 2vf,c17 2vc c2n 2tc c30 2r8 c32 2pu c2s 2oj c25 2nm c1k 2n9 bvs 2mt buk 2n1 bt2 2nm bsg 2n6 bs7 2ms,bt2 2nm bs7 2oi brr 2p5 br8 2r1 brh 2t6 bri 2u8 brt 2v8,bqm 2lv bq9 2l0 bpm 2kl bol 2kd bpi 2lg bpq 2m6 bpm 2n1 bpe 2o8 bpf 2pe bq0 2o1 bql 2n2 brc 2mn bsj 2mj btn 2mp bu1 2mp bts 2mc bu0 2lh bu2 2kk bto 2kd bsu 2kg bsd 2kt brp 2l9 bqr 2ll,c0l 2mg bvu 2n0 c03 2m8 c02 2m2 bvq 2lc c0p 2kl c1j 2kq c22 2ld,c23 2lg c3e 2lu c4n 2lg c58 2l4 c5t 2l8 c5i 2lg c57 2ll c4l 2m8 c4m 2ms c52 2o1 c52 2ov c4s 2oo c3q 2n5 c3i 2n4 c2p 2n4 c2c 2mu c13 2ma c0p 2ma c0g 2mg,c0r 2n1 c14 2n1 c1k 2mn,c8s 315 c8v 319 c8b 30e c8d 2vo c8n 30j c90 30u,c9u 2vc c96 2to c96 2ta c9l 2ud ca3 2uk ca8 2tl cap 2ts cai 2uq cbq 2th cc3 2ss cbl 2u9 cb3 2uq cbm 2v2 cc5 2uk cbg 2v4,cg1 2vb cg0 2v2 cfv 2uq cfv 2uc cfs 2u2 cfp 2tk cfp 2tc cfp 2t5 cfn 2ss cfn 2sd cfn 2s7 cfg 2rv cf5 2rv cep 2rt cef 2ri ce7 2r0 ce5 2qb ceb 2pv cej 2pu cen 2q6 ceu 2qs cf9 2r4 cfl 2r4 cfm 2qr cfj 2pu cfj 2pf cfj 2p7 cfj 2om cfp 2o2 cg7 2nv cg9 2o5 cgd 2os cgi 2pq,cgk 2pr ch0 2pi ch2 2on ch2 2ob chl 2o0 ci4 2o1 chu 2p5 chu 2pq chd 2qm cgp 2r2 cgl 2r2 cgo 2sh cgo 2t2 cgt 2u9 cgu 2ur cgu 2v4 cgv 2v7,9tu 2hf 9tl 2hq 9th 2i3 9ti 2id 9tj 2in 9to 2ip 9tk 2j7 9tp 2ji 9tu 2jq 9u5 2jv 9uc 2kf 9uc 2ki 9v7 2kn,cod 2vc co2 2vb cnt 2v2 cns 2uq cnv 2ue co1 2ua coe 2u5 coi 2u5,coe 2ut cor 2tj col 2ti coe 2t8 coj 2tb coq 2tf cpe 2tf cpo 2ta cp3 2tj cov 2tj,cot 2to coq 2u0 coh 2v0,cos 2tq cp0 2tq,cp1 2tp cpm 2u5,cpm 2u9 cph 2ui cpj 2un cpo 2ud cpp 2uj,cpm 2u5 cpr 2u6 cqf 2ue,cpt 2ud cq1 2ud,cq2 2ud cq4 2u7 cqi 2u7 cqr 2ul,cor 2vb cp2 2v2,cod 2vb coo 2v7 cp0 2v1,cp3 2uo cp0 2u9 cot 2u6,cq3 2u7 cqg 2u3 cqr 2u8 cqt 2ug cqt 2ur,cos 2uu coi 2v6 co9 2v6 co5 2v2 co3 2uo co3 2ug cob 2ub coi 2ua,com 2ub cou 2um cou 2us,cot 2tt cph 2up,cpo 2u2 cpj 2tt cpj 2tq cpp 2ts cpv 2tu cq0 2u1 cpt 2u3,cog 2so co7 2sb co7 2s4 co8 2s1 coj 2rt cou 2s7 cos 2sf cok 2sm coh 2sn,con 2sn cp9 2t4 cpg 2tb cpb 2td cp6 2t8 coo 2su coh 2sr,cod 2sm co5 2ss cnv 2t1 co9 2ta cof 2tb coc 2t6 co7 2t0 cod 2ss,co4 2t7 cnt 2u2 cnm 2v2 cn6 2vd cnt 2va cnv 2v6 con 2v9 cou 2v6,cpo 2un cq0 2up cqe 2ul cqg 2ug,cpt 2uj cqb 2uh,cpp 2uq cpo 2v2 cpt 2va cqd 2vd cqs 2v9 cr0 2uv cr0 2uk,cq0 2uq cq1 2v2 cqc 2v7 cqo 2v3 cqs 2uq cqs 2un,-177 -4n -153 -41,-12j -37 -12e -9i -12j -9h -12p -3b,-12i -9f -137 -9j -13v -9a -148 -8t -14h -75 -14o -47,-147 -46 -13g -49 -12v -49 -12s -42,-12p -4c -132 -5d -12o -63,-12m -7p -12t -8b -12r -90 -12n -98,-13r -7s -13s -8u -133 -8r -12t -8f -13b -89 -132 -7g -13j -82 -13s -7p,-145 -6f -142 -7e -13k -7g -136 -7a -13h -73 -13m -71 -139 -6m -139 -6f -13j -6c -13r -6c -144 -6f,-144 -5q -146 -4v -146 -4m -144 -50 -13m -4o -139 -4m -13d -4s -13o -57 -13f -5l -13l -60 -13r -60 -145 -5p,-14o -48 -14m -3r -14h -40 -14d -43 -148 -45 -141 -45,-14h -3u -13s -3l,-14o -40 -153 -40,-27p -39 -27l -31 -27o -2u -27o -2p -27m -2i -27l -28 -27n -23 -27t -20 -27v -1u -282 -1p -284 -1j -28d -1g -28k -18,-13t -3l -12q -35 -12k -32,-2bc -68 -297 -r,-28r -12 -2av -6q,-2ai -6d -2a4 -6g,-2a8 -69 -29l -69,-2a4 -5t -296 -62,-29r -5o -290 -5q,-29n -5f -28q -5d,-29m -4v -28k -52,-2a0 -4f -27u -4q,-28u -4a -27h -4f,-283 -47 -281 -3v,-28t -3e -28f -3k,-2a6 -69 -28v -4t,-29u -69 -283 -4q,-28u -5o -27s -4b,-28s -4q -28h -45,-29b -4o -28n -3t,-25c -ad -266 -b8 -26b -bu -26r -dq -26o -f7 -258 -hu -244 -ib,-23h -il -22l -j2 -21m -j6 -20n -ip -205 -i8 -1v7 -i0 -1ud -ic -1u4 -ik -1uh -hp -1un -hk -1to -gl -1te -fp -1t8 -f4 -1t8 -du -1t9 -ch -1tn -b9 -1tu -ap -1u5 -ag,-20f -af -205 -bi -205 -cg -208 -d9 -20r -ec -21e -f4 -21g -f7 -21o -fj -231 -fe -23b -fe -23l -fd -248 -eu -24l -ea -24s -dd -24u -c3 -24u -as -24q -ak,-23c -ij -22f -im -21i -hr -21p -hl -22f -hg -22f -gc -22a -g9,-231 -gq -237 -h0 -23n -h0 -249 -gr -24p -g9 -24v -fn -256 -f4 -25b -fb -259 -fn -256 -g6 -252 -gr -24r -he -254 -hm -259 -i3 -255 -ij -251 -i6 -24p -hs -24c -i0 -248 -i3,-23e -ie -232 -im,-247 -i9 -23d -im,-249 -i3 -23b -i8,-23b -i9 -22v -ii,-1v9 -i1 -1vi -hv -1vr -hu -20m -i4 -210 -if -21h -ie -21j -i5 -21h -hq -219 -hh -211 -hg -215 -h5 -21l -gn -211 -gu -20t -gt -20h -gp -1vk -g4 -1vb -fk -1ui -er -1ul -fc -1v0 -g4 -1v2 -gf -1uu -h5 -1um -hh -1uk -hm,-22u -fe -239 -fj -23j -fp -23q -gb -23s -gp -23p -gr,-21g -fb -20r -fg -20d -g2 -206 -gc,-22f -gc -230 -h4,-2nk 2e -2n4 2p -2mu 2o -2mf 30 -2m5 3b -2ku 3k -2kl 3n -2jm 3o -2ja 3m -2ib 45 -2hu 4e -2hh 4e -2h1 4e -2g8 4h -2fr 4n,-2nh 2g -2ns 26 -2o3 1t -2o9 1r -2op 1l -2pb 1k -2pg 1i -2pv 1f -2qb 1b,-4be 12s -4bj 12s -4dn 11u -4fl vv -4hc vv -4j1 107 -4kl 107 -4nd us -4oq ug -4q4 s2 -4ti r2 -50k pq -51s ok -54t lb -568 ll -57i ll -58j kl -59j ja -5au hr -5au k3 -5ba kg -5cb js -5de jp -5ej k8 -5fu kv -5k5 n5 -5la od -5q8 nk -5rg na -5s1 nm -5t7 o8 -5um of -5vn p8 -651 lj -6cm f1 -6d2 dr -6fl bv -6g1 bo -6h7 bb -6ih bb -6jp d0 -6nu e8 -6op f1 -6s2 k6 -6ti p8 -6vv q6 -72p sr -72f 107 -733 11c -752 16f -76f 17n -788 1a7,-72g 23s -72g 23n -727 1tj -72h 1tj -733 1tj -73i 1tm -73v 1u0 -745 1uh -748 1v9 -748 1vv -746 210 -749 21q -74f 22j -746 22t -73d 22i -72j 22f -72e 22f,-73b 1vd -73c 1v7 -73c 1u5 -72u 1u0 -72l 1u8 -72n 1uk -72r 1uo -72n 1v7 -72g 1vj -730 1v6 -735 1vh -73b 1ve -73b 1va,-73c 20i -73c 1vq -734 1vk -72m 1vn -72n 1vu -72r 202 -72m 20f -72o 20n -733 20s -73b 20r -73f 20i -73e 20f,-73i 225 -73i 221 -73i 21j -73e 217 -735 214 -72u 214 -72t 21b -730 21g -735 21i -731 21v -733 228 -73b 225 -73f 222 -73h 228,-723 1tk -72a 23p,-7as 27s -7b9 26r -7b9 268 -7bl 25t -7cc 24r -7cn 247 -7d2 23l -7dp 236 -7eb 22r,-500 1k2 -4vk 1kd -4v6 1kg -4v1 1kg -4uk 1ko -4uc 1l3 -4to 1l8 -4tc 1lb -4so 1ln -4sa 1lq -4rn 1m3 -4rb 1m6 -4qv 1m2 -4qn 1m6 -4pv 1mj,-47l 107 -47a oq,-471 op -47f vv,-477 oo -48f ou -48t pb -498 q7 -49b ro -49c tb -49g u1 -49n uu -49f ut -48t uk -488 uk -47q uo,-48d pj -48o r7 -48f r6 -488 qo -47m r8 -47l r0 -481 qd -47l q1 -47n pl -481 pf -48b pg -48f po,-48s sh -48r sd -48q rk -48j ra -485 rf -47v rr -488 s2,-489 s2 -47u sk -483 sm -48e sm -48q sm -48t sf,-492 u8 -492 u1 -48u t6 -48k su -482 t5 -485 ta -48b th -485 uc -48c u9 -48k tv -48q u6 -48s ub -48v ub -493 u4,-4ps 1mi -4pb 1mg -4or 1ma -4oi 1m6 -4o2 1lp -4nl 1lm -4nc 1lg -4m2 1km -4l5 1kr -4kt 1l1 -4jr 1kr -4jb 1l5 -4ip 1ld -4hu 1lm -4hh 1li -4g7 1kv -4fu 1kd -4fs 1ju -4fk 1jm -4fa 1ja -4es 1j0,-8vq 2rp -902 2s0 -903 2s9 -909 2sf -90f 2sp -90g 2t2 -90l 2ta -90o 2ti,-8vq 2rq -8vh 2rg -8vh 2r4,-7eq 22g -7e5 230 -7ep 22f -7f9 22b -7fl 22b,-evt 1c9 -ev9 1cc -ev6 1c8 -eug 1cj -eu5 1cj -ets 1cf,-etp 1cg -eti 1ci -eta 1co -ess 1cv -eso 1d0 -esk 1d0 -esb 1d0 -es2 1d5 -erv 1db,-ehk 1k3 -egr 1k2 -egh 1jr -een 1kq -ecm 1lc -eag 1lc -e9f 1lc -e92 1l0 -e7u 1l7 -e79 1l1 -e75 1kv -e50 1lq -e20 1ml -dvf 1mq -dua 1mt -dtr 1mq,-eh1 1ck -ej3 1ci -ej8 1ca -ej8 1c5 -ehq 1ab -ehl 1ab -ehh 1ac -egh 1c7 -egi 1cf,-egk 1ch -eh1 1cj,-ehq 1ca -ehv 1c8 -eht 1c3 -ehl 1c2 -ehl 1c6 -ehq 1c9,-ehs 1bq -eht 1bk -eht 1ai -ehk 1ai -ehj 1an -ehj 1b2 -ehm 1bq -ehq 1bs,-ehs 1dq -ehj 1dn,-eia 1dp -ei5 1dp,-ei9 1ci -eia 1dp,-ehe 1cl -ehj 1dr,-eh3 1cg -eir 1ca -eir 1c5 -ehu 1ar,-ehj 1aq -ehi 1at -egt 1c5 -eh4 1cb,-eh5 1cd -eh8 1cf,-es0 1db -er9 1dd -eqa 1dp -epv 1do -ep3 1dm -eof 1dt -env 1dn -enn 1di -eop 1d6,-du1 1mq -dtp 1mo -dmh 1j8 -dkp 1i5 -djc 1hl -df3 1h6 -dc5 1ic -d9r 1ia -d30 1js,-c2c 2m9 -c1m 2m0 -c1b 2lm -c10 2lf -c0f 2l8 -bvt 2l1 -bv4 2kg -bus 2kc -buj 2k8 -bu8 2k3 -btp 2jv -bth 2jl,-de6 21b -ddk 21h -ddd 21r -dd9 21t -dcq 220 -dce 220 -dbu 21v -db7 226 -dal 22f -da1 231,-da0 232 -d9p 23c,-dmi 1l5 -dlk 1jv,-dla 1jo -dl5 1jo,-djm 1j1 -djh 1jl -dio 1j1,-di6 1is -dhg 1il,-dgp 1il -dg3 1j1,-dem 1jl -deh 1jl,-e78 2ct -e7f 2cq -e7v 2co -e88 2cn -e8l 2cj -e93 2ce -e9i 2ce -e9s 2cd -ead 2c9 -eao 2c7 -eb5 2c1,-e79 2cs -e63 2cs -e5u 2co -e5o 2ck -e5o 2c9 -e5a 2bt -e52 2br -e4k 2br,-e4l 2br -e47 2c1 -e3s 2c6 -e3k 2cd -e35 2ck -e2i 2cp -e2e 2cq,-e29 2cs -e2e 2cu -e2j 2d4 -e2f 2de -e2j 2dk -e2j 2dn -e2k 2ds -e2s 2e0 -e36 2e6 -e3b 2eg -e3m 2eu -e44 2fa -e4a 2fh -e4b 2fk,-enr 1dh -eno 1do -eo4 1e3 -eo5 1ef -enr 1el -eoe 1en -epd 1et -epm 1fa -eq4 1fo -eq8 1fs,-de8 218 -dd9 219 -dco 210 -dcl 20u -dbn 20o -db5 20b -dan 207 -d9q 1vu -d94 1vm -d7t 1ug -d7n 1u9 -d6e 1tu -d5p 1t9 -d46 1t6 -d3f 1su -d2n 1sq -d2c 1so,-crj 339 -cr6 32n,-coq 2ve -coi 2v3,-crj 338 -crt 33h -cs9 33q -csh 344 -csk 348,-csm 348 -csd 34e -cs1 34i -cs0 350 -crn 359,-crn 35a -crk 35i -cqj 35v -cqc 360 -cpv 35v -cpq 35k -cpo 358 -cp7 359 -cpb 35h -cp3 35r -coj 362 -coe 36d -co5 36g,-cok 2v5 -co7 2ug -co6 2u7 -cnu 2u4 -cni 2uf -cn9 2uk -cms 2uf -cmf 2u6 -cll 2ue,-cr8 32l -cr4 31s -cr8 30q -cqp 30f -cq2 30j -cps 309 -cp7 2vt -cp4 2vn -cok 2vd,-clk 2uh -ckg 2v0 -ck4 2um -cjr 2uq -cj2 2vb -cii 2ve -ci9 2vc -chq 2uq -chn 2uh -cha 2ue -ch4 2uf,-cpj 319 -cpk 30r,-cpi 30p -cpb 30q,-cot 30b -coo 30b,-cog 304 -co2 300,-cnl 2vn -cn4 2vq,-cmb 300 -cm6 307,-d3h 36c -d2k 363,-d2b 35u -d1e 360 -d09 36d,-e6e 3ff -e72 3em -e7i 3ds -e7q 3cl -e7r 3bj -e7a 3a9 -e6n 39h -e5s 397 -e55 397 -e5f 38q -e59 38a -e52 38v -e4v 391 -e4r 396 -e44 397 -e43 393 -e3l 38l -e2r 38k -e2a 38u -e1o 39a -e1b 39h -e0m 39m -dvu 3a2 -dvg 3ah -duv 3a6 -duq 3a0 -dut 3a9 -dvc 3an,-dvf 3ao -dv3 3bg -dv5 3d4 -dvf 3eg -dvt 3fg,-e4g 3fd -e4t 3eq -e50 3ek -e57 3e1 -e5g 3cp -e5f 3c2 -e4t 3bd -e45 3as -e3p 3an -e2i 3b3 -e24 3b1 -e1s 3at -e1g 3b9 -e0v 3bf -e0d 3ck -e09 3de -e0b 3dq -e0h 3f3 -e0o 3fd,-e55 397 -e59 39d -e5b 39k -e65 3av -e66 3b6 -e63 3b3 -e5n 3ao -e5b 3af -e4l 3a6 -e4b 3a6 -e3m 3a6 -e2q 3ab -e2g 3af -e2r 3a3 -e2n 39m -e2l 39h -e31 390 -e3k 38v -e48 397,-e1s 3a9 -e1r 39v -e17 39m -e0h 39o -e0g 3a9,-e0h 3ab -dvs 3ab -dvi 3aj,-dvg 3ap -dvf 3bg -dvj 3cg -dvn 3co -dvr 3c2 -dvv 3bi -e05 3ba -e0l 3b0 -e12 3ar -e26 3ap -e2a 3ap -e1s 3aj -e1p 3a8,-e3m 3an -e3r 3aj -e42 3a7,-e1g 39p -e1k 39f -e1p 39a,-erk 3fe -ems 3b2,-erg 3fd -er3 3f9 -emf 3bu -ekb 3ca -eir 3ce -ehk 3c6 -ej0 3fi -egk 3c3 -ef5 3c8 -ed0 3bu -ea8 3f8 -ec1 3bs -eaq 3bq -e98 3bs -e8l 3bs -e7m 3cl,-e54 3e1 -e52 3e4 -e2s 3fb -e5h 3d0,-e7r 3bo -e82 3bg -e9i 3ac -edf 382 -efh 37i -eh0 37c -ek3 38n -en5 3bb,-er6 3f9 -er7 3f5 -erk 3e3 -ere 3em -erf 3f7 -er7 3f8 -erb 3e0 -erg 3e0,-eiu 3fg -ejh 3ea -ejc 3e9 -ej1 3f9,-ead 3f7 -ea8 3ea -e9u 3eh -eab 3f3,-e2v 3fd -e2s 3ee -e2p 3e9 -e2g 3ee -e31 3f8,-ch4 2uf -cgh 2u6 -cg2 2tr -cft 2tr -cfl 2tq -cfg 2tp#S 8bq 25h,S -coo iu,S -bm6 2e3,S -90t 2t2,S -8te 2lr,S -4ao vg,S -29c -1n,T bug 2ut


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

BicycleDreamer said:


> Check out the halfpipe i made- it's easy but fun!
> 
> -av,-7j,-7r,-1o -9j,-4s,-a2,-dm -90,-2n,-a2,-8i -ab,-7j,-82,-1d -aj,-71,-7f,-1b -57,4,-98,-4a -8o,-3m,-44,l -8s,-2e,-3n,e -1m,1j,-6d,-13 -42,u,1b,1t -3h,r,31,3t -1i,1i,1i,1i j,1i,6u,2 1s,1r,am,-1o 57,1q,cn,-3b 8h,1h,dj,-5t bj,-u,e8,-8e d9,-1s,dr,-ah #-81,-j9 -8m,-ga -77,-g3 -68,-ds ap,-bu d5,-i9 dd,-gd


nice...try use the curve tool or shorter lines! Wow that is horrible:thumbsup:

Heres a half pipe i just made...try copy that! Try get all the stars yo!

14 1i 1q 1j 2k 1j 3h 1j 4o 1k,46 1q 46 1n,46 1l 46 1i b0 1i hs 1d p2 13 sv s,s3 13 s8 13,sb u 10p d 13m -7 166 -u 18o -1s 18r 16 kh 1g,17 1i 6a 1g,17j -1d 1a5 -2l 1c1 -3l 1dj -4o 1f8 -68 1h6 -89 1jc -ar 1kp -d1 1ls -f7 1mj -hs 1n2 -k7,1lc -e5 1m5 -g9,185 15 1nu 1f,1n0 -k8 1nf 1m,1c 1j -5m 1i,1vd 12 1vf 22 1vn 38 200 4f 1vi 2d,200 4f 20f 5v 20v 7c 21k 8u 22g al 23l cb 24r dl 26a eu 28a gb,26a eu 281 g6 2a2 h8 2cc i2 2et ii 2hh io,2hh io 2k6 ig 2mn hn 2p3 gi 2r5 f4,1v9 -o 1ve 1s,1v9 -1n 1v9 2,1v9 -1n 1vb g 1vb -1p,1vb g 1vf 28,1vb k 1vk 34,1vf 1m 1vq 3t,1vb -1n 1vc 15,1vc d 1vg 1q,1va -a 1vd v,1vp 3j 20d 5q 215 7t,215 7q 224 9u 22r b7,22r b6 246 cu,23n cb 257 dv,24q dh 26n f9,21p 98 22s b7,21o 95 22r b7,22d ae 23c bu,22r b5 23q cf,25s eh 276 fj,276 fi 291 gn,26l f5 288 g9 2ah hd,29i gv 2br hs,282 g3 29c gr,27c fn 28l gf,27n ft 28e ga,28e gb 2a8 h7,29i gu 2bp hq,2b7 hj 2cj i3,2bm hq 2dc i8,2c2 hv 2ee ie,2dp ib 2fd ij,2eo ih 2g7 ik,2g0 ij 2hk in,2gm il 2i3 ik,2hd in 2im ij,2hi im 2jf ig,2eq ih 2hi im,2j5 ii 2ka ie,2jb ih 2kt i9,2k6 ie 2lj i2,2k7 ie 2lp i0,2k2 ie 2m6 hr 2n0 hi,2lq hv 2n9 hd,2md hp 2nv h3,2ms hj 2os gj,2oh gq 2q6 fs,2op gl 2qc fk,2q1 ft 2rb et 2s7 e1,2q6 fo 2rf en,319 ge 319 i8 318 ja 1vt j5 1v8 -1l,1v9 -1m 1tc -1n 1tb 18 1tm j7 20o j6,2qv f6 2re en,1vm 38 1vd 1n,1vc 24 1vc 16,1va 18 1vj 36,1vf 2c 1vt 4c,1vr 3t 204 52 1vf 2f,204 4v 20l 6n,20k 6f 219 85,20k 6l 218 87,20k 6k 20p 73,218 86 21r 9e,2rf eo 2se dr,2rc er 2sg dq,2rb eq 2se dp 2tg cn,2sd dr 2ta cu,2tf cp 2u7 bn 2us ad 2v4 9r,2t2 d6 2tq ca,2to cb 2ub bh 2v9 9i,2u9 bj 2us ad,2t3 d6 2u1 c2,2tf cn 2to ca 2ub bd,2sf dq 2ti cm 2sj ds,2tt c6 2uh b5 2uv a5,2ub bf 2ur ac,2ua bf 2um ao,2uc bd 2us aa 2vb 9a 2vp 89 305 78,2u5 bn 2ur ac,2ud b8 2ut a7,2su da 2tj ci 2u2 bq,2st da 2tm cc,2tj cf 2u6 bk 2up ae,2uh au 2ur aa,2fj ij 2eb id 2gg ik,2ee id 2c8 hv,2ga ik 2l8 j6,2g9 ik 2i2 il 2ja ih 2kl i9,2bh hp 2dg i8 2fh ih,306 78 30d 6d 30j 5p 30q 4s 311 3j 314 2e 316 p,317 p 317 -1 330 0,317 q 317 -6,316 r 316 -7,310 3s 313 2u,304 7b 309 6n 30l 5h 30q 4q,30d 6b 30q 4p 310 3l 313 2h 316 o,2ur ab 304 78,2v5 9k 2vv 7o,300 7k 30c 6f,30b 6j 30r 4o 312 3b 313 2g,302 7c 305 7b,305 7a 30k 5v,30f 68 30p 51 312 3g,312 3h 315 1g 317 -7 32t -6,319 -6 316 22,316 20 314 3r,314 36 30s 4s,30t 4p 30i 67,30h 66 30t 4o,30t 4u 314 3g,314 1p 318 -5,314 2f 318 -5,314 2d 318 -5,2vu 7o 30b 6m,30b 6n 30r 4n,30t 4j 312 30,2vt 7s 30d 6a,2u6 bl 2v6 9i,2v6 9m 307 7a,2va 9j 30e 6m,2vd 9c 2uc bh,2sg dt 2ts cd,2ti cl 2u6 bu,2tq cd 2uf bg,2uc bf 2u3 c0,2ud bf 2u9 bn,2u9 bk 2uq as,2ue bh 2v2 a7,2ul b4 2ve 9a,30c 6q 30r 5a,30q 5e 315 3n,316 3o 31a -6,31c -6 317 3q,316 3o 30s 5c,2t0 db 2rp ej,2s3 e7 2r2 f6,2rp eh 2q3 fu,26m f8 281 g7,26t fe 257 e1 23r ci,231 bg 21q 9e 22v bd,22s ba 244 ct,241 cq 24m dh,22t bb 21j 92 20h 6h 1vs 4b 1vd 23 1vl 3l,1va 18 1v8 -1m 1v8 12,1v9 11 1vc 2h,1v9 -1m 1v8 18,1v8 -3 1vf 30 20d 6a 21a 8k,1vb 1a 1v9 -16,1v9 -3 1v9 -1o,1v8 4 1va -1n,205 5c 1vd 25,1vd 2k 204 5f,210 7q 220 a4,21k 98 22m b5,21k 97 22p b8,22m b3 240 cs,23s cm 259 e6,21u 9t 23g cf,21s 9q 22j b3,221 a5 23h cf,230 bi 23u cr,235 bs 248 db,23u cs 252 e1,23u cq 25b ec,246 d7 267 f1,258 e4 26d f3,251 du 25r ep,254 e6 27k g1,26c f2 28b ge,277 fm 295 gt,27i fv 29t h7,27j g2 29q h7,292 gq 2ce if,29p h7 2cj i8,29t h8 2d4 ic,2cb i4 2do id,2cl i5 2eq ik,2ea if 2ga ip,2es ih 2go io,2gf in 2ic io,2ic io 2k7 ig 2lv i1,2lm i2 2mr ho,2l8 i6 2ms hk,2mn ho 2od gv 2ps g4 2ra f0 2si dr,319 -4 316 3b,316 1k 313 3o 30r 57,30r 53 302 7g,2vn 8b 30k 5q 315 39 319 -6,311 3s 318 -4,31c -6 318 3m 30n 60,30n 5n 2vv 8e,30o 5q 2vn 8i,30n 63 2vj 8u,30o 5u 30j 68,306 7j 2v7 9q,302 81 2uv ad,2vu 8d 2uj ba,2uk ba 2ti cq,2tl cm 2sa e4,2sl dq 2rh er,2ri es 2pu g4,32l -2 32l jh 2uc j7,326 13 31q 9k,30s ap 2ut er,30f 9h 2ut bv,2uj d2 2sd fu,2s1 g8 2ov i4,2n8 ie 2mf im,2r5 i4 2tl ic,2v5 ho 30d gv,2tt gs 2v5 g6,30f fs 318 de,31b cv 31n bg,30n 8o 31l 53,31l 2q 31n k,31q f 329 f,32g f 32e 18,32b 58 329 de,326 dt 326 h6,31v hl 31v ih,1u3 -f 1u8 24,1ui -c 1ui 1q,1ud 4h 1ub 6g,1u8 7j 1u6 ai,1u3 bg 1u3 g1,1u8 g3 1ub hl,1ub hq 21f jf,21r jc 23d j0,23l io 26k ja,27p j7 2ac j7,2c0 j7 2cs j7,2cp ij 296 i9,283 i9 25t i7 22s i9,22a i9 21h gi,21h g6 212 f3 20o ec,209 d4 1v4 ai,1un 9r 1ul 7t,1un 6v 1uq 6n,1vj 6l 1vo 8e,207 9u 20t co,210 cv 22d dm 22n ec,22s em 23d fp 24q gg,257 gg 265 gq,26r h4 281 ht,28v hq 288 h9,27n gv 25e fu,254 fn 23q e5,23l e2 22f ce,22f cb 212 an,20m a0 1vq 8c,1vl 87 1vj 6n,1ub 2j 1ub 1g 1u1 3h,1tu 3j 1ul 50,1us 50 1v1 4h,1v1 3m 1us 2j,1us 1n 1us s,1us 8 1uv 66 1vg d7,1v6 ek 1uv fi 217 gq,21k gq 241 hj,249 he 26a hl,27s ho 2a9 ht,2ao ht 2bu ht,2bu ie 2dl ih,2e4 ir 2a2 it,29l j0 281 it,27u ir 262 h9,1tp -10 1u1 -10,28s -4f 28i -3c 28b -2d 283 -1a 27q -7,28s -4f 291 -3m 296 -2v 29a -2f 29f -37 29l -3t 29v -2r 2a4 -1m 2a8 -k 2ad b,2ab -3r 2b7 -46 2c7 -4f 2d8 -4k 2e6 -4o,2c5 -4h 2c9 -3j 2cd -2i 2cf -1j 2cf -i,2d8 -3o 2de -2r 2dh -1p 2dk -v 2dm -6,2d8 -3h 2ds -3v 2ep -43 2fk -3m 2fv -2t 2fb -25 2ek -1r 2fp -1t 2gt -1u 2hs -1m 2h8 -10,2h8 -10 2g5 -m 2f9 -g 2eb -a,2gc -4c 2gu -3g 2he -2n 2hu -1u,2g9 -4c 2h2 -4o 2hv -4u 2j2 -52 2jn -4q 2j9 -47 2ij -3q 2hu -3i 2iv -39 2jv -32 2ku -2r 2ls -2k,2hr -27 2i2 -1k,26v j 27u u 28v 14 2ac 17 2bp 18 2dd 16 2er 12 2gb r 2hu e 2jg -3 2l2 -r 2mk -1o,275 n 26n -4 26h -17 26f -2d 26b -3t 26l -58 27l -6c 28r -73 2a9 -7n 2bo -88 2dd -8j 2f1 -8m 2gh -8l 2hs -8h 2j4 -85 2ke -7f 2lg -6f 2ma -55 2mn -3m 2ml -2b 2m2 -17,2ge -76 2h9 -6p,2e8 -71 2d8 -6l 2c4 -6b,296 -66 2a1 -5u,2fq -5k 2et -5i 2du -5h,28k -53 282 -4l 27n -3s,2b2 -26 2b4 -1c,2bo 7 2cs d 2e2 e,2i0 -s 2j1 -16 2jq -1l,2jb -66 2ju -5c 2kf -4e,2l4 -55 2lh -48 2ln -3d,27a -2g 27a -1l,291 -1d 290 -j 28r 4,2be -3e 2bh -2j 2bp -1o,2eq -3e 2ec -2m,2g9 -18 2fd -12,2ip -4m 2i4 -4b,2hu -2l 2iq -2c 2jm -29,2j1 -7e 2i4 -7m,2ev -7e 2fo -7e,2id -6v 2hq -69 2gv -5n,2df -7o 2ch -7j 2bl -78,2ch -5f 2bi -53 2a7 -53,2hm -a 2gp -6,2aj a 29k c,2k4 -1g 2kp -1r,2js -6q 2kc -6c,2h0 -7v 2g2 -84,2b4 -74 2ao -6h,8m -68 8m -5c 8m -4g 8m -3l,8m -65 9e -6f a6 -6e ar -60 ar -58 a3 -4r 99 -4t,99 -4s a1 -4p ap -4i bb -45 am -3l 9p -3g 91 -3g,bf -6e bf -5i be -4o be -40,be -6d bq -5n c2 -51,cj -3h cp -45,c2 -4u cc -5j ck -65,d0 -73 cr -68 cn -5e cj -4n ch -41,ch -60 co -6h,da -6k do -5r e8 -50 em -46,da -4d dq -53 ed -5s eu -6f,cj -4s cj -49 ck -3p,ck -6a cr -6r,1vb 9 1vd -1q,1vc m 1vd -1p 1v1 -1p,314 1v 314 -8 31n -8,315 p 315 -7,55 -4m 7b -4m,-1u -61 -21 -4m,-21 -5i -2l -37,-21 -63 -15 -4h 0 -66 -5 -39,a -61 1q -61,13 -61 n -39,29 -5n 1g -37,24 -5k 2t -5u 34 -5s 3t -4r 24 -4m 3h -40 32 -3e,2v -3e 2b -39 1g -39##T 2ve -11u,T 2ve -121,T 2vc -121,T 2vc -121,T 2vc -123,T 2ve -12g,T 2ve -12d,T 2ve -12d,T 2ve -12d,T 2ve -128,T 2ve -128,T 220 -16a,T 220 -16d,T 220 -16f,T 220 -16i,T 220 -16p,T 220 -16p,T 220 -16s,T 220 -16u,T 220 -171,T 220 -171,T 220 -178,T 220 -178,T 220 -16n,T 220 -163,T 220 -uo,T 220 -vh,T 220 -102,T 220 -10p,T 2ve -120,T 2ve -11c,T 2ve -10o,T 2ve -vv,T 2ve -v8,T 2ve -ui,T 2ve -tp,T 220 -15j,T 220 -14q,T 220 -13s,T 220 -12p,T 2vf -t6,T 220 -11k,T 220 -11k,B 1k8 -e2 l,B 1d0 -5a 1c


----------



## BicycleDreamer (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi try this one kinda short but fun. the step up is insane!



pro said:


> -18 1i 18 1i bl 1m,-19 1i -a0 1j -ca 1f,-2h -1r -2k -6v 6i -6l 6i -1q 6g -1n,-1o -4u -1o -6k -r -6e -k -5v -m -5p -v -5l -12 -5l -f -4n -v -4s -1b -5c -1g -4r -1n -4t,-b -4r -9 -6f,k -6f 12 -6b 1a -5v 1f -5b 15 -53 k -4s,1o -4t 1p -6i 2f -69 2f -5v 22 -5p 2g -5j 2l -54 2k -4t 28 -4r 1p -4r,2n -6b 2q -55 34 -4p 3e -4q 3m -5a 3n -5s 3l -6b 3a -69 3a -5n 36 -5d 34 -5q,34 -5q 34 -65,34 -65 32 -6b 2s -6b 2m -6a,3v -6b 3v -4t 4p -4u 4q -5b 4a -5e 4c -6d 41 -6c,4v -6b 50 -66 50 -4s 5q -4u 5p -5i 5a -5k 58 -6j 4s -6f 4s -66,-24 -2d -1q -2d -1o -3c -q -2b,-p -2l -13 -36 -p -3i -m -41 -12 -4a -1h -4c,-23 -4c -23 -43,-25 -2e -23 -4e -1c -4b,-2g -1q 6f -1n,-q -2c -d -4b -5 -2c -p -2b,-2 -2f 3 -4c f -3l l -4b 11 -2f p -2g h -34 b -2q 9 -31 8 -2g -2 -2e,11 -2l v -4h 1h -45 1h -3q 1f -3i 17 -36 17 -2b 11 -2c,1c -2h 1p -4g 21 -2e 1c -2e,2u -45 2j -4c 29 -4c 20 -3v 1t -3h,23 -31 2b -2i 2m -2m 30 -2s 33 -2h 36 -2q 34 -39 31 -3e 2n -3f 2h -3a 2l -37,2m -37 2q -33 2j -2t 2b -2s 28 -37,28 -3i 29 -3q 2f -42 2o -43 2u -3u 2u -46,4c -4c 3c -48 3f -2e 4e -2e 3p -2o 3p -34 4e -3a 3q -3c 3o -3r 4e -4a,-a -4q a -4s -2 -54 -4 -5g 9 -5j -4 -5m -4 -63 9 -6b -8 -6e,h -6c j -4r,27 -38 27 -3l,22 -32 20 -35 1t -3g,-c7 1e -eh 1d -ii 16 -nn e -pq 0,-1p 5b -4j 52 -4k 4t -4l 4b,-4l 49 -4i 3u -4b 3p -3r 3j -3j 3e -b 43 -j 4b -t 4p -r 58 -m 5f -g 5e -9 56 -6 4n -7 4g -c 46 -e 43,-p 5d -v 5d -1t 58,-3o 4t -2q 51,-3a 4r -2e 4r,-2u 4l -2e 4l,-1i 4g -2b 3t,-3i 47 -3a 46,-3r 44 -3i 40,-3t 3s -41 3t,-7 59 c 5b,-b 5a a 5b,-e 5c h 5f,-3 57 d 56,-4 52 9 52,-1 4u 7 4r,-1 4q 3 4r,-8 4t 3 4t,-6 50 8 52,-7 54 9 55,5 57 f 56,4g 4g 4b 5d,49 58 46 58 3l 58 4m 5m 4r 5h 53 4b,5d 49 5c 58 59 5f 4p 5g,4e 4k 4i 45,4i 46 55 48 5d 47 5d 35,5d 2k 5d 34,4h 43 4g 3j 4f 2v,4p 2i 4p 2t 4q 3c 4o 40 4o 44 4i 40,4d 30 4d 2i 4k 2b 4t 2b 5b 2i,4f 2b 4a 23 4f 1p 52 1l 5a 1u 57 24 55 2b,-er 4o -cc 2h -8p 2k -9m 58,-fs 63 -ba 6f -bs 8s,-ft 64 -gk 82,-ft 61 -ed 4p -a1 57 -bf 6j,-a3 58 -a0 75,-8p 2m -8n 46,-9m 57 -9j 6o,-a5 5b -9o 5d,-9t 6u -9i 6l,-cb 2h -c1 3g -9c 3m,-c3 3h -dg 4s,-en 4l -el 4t,-dr 4p -dq 4i -do 4c -d7 4a -ci 4a -bp 4d -au 4d -ad 4o -ac 53,-ap 50 -av 4m -be 4h -c4 4h -cu 4h -dd 4e -dj 4l -dk 4s,-d4 4g -cf 4q,-ck 4h -c2 4s,-ao 4f -a4 4u,-ad 52 -a7 54 -a5 4u,-8l 43 -9i 6p,-9u 73 -a2 84,-gp 81 -bs 8q,-gm 81 -hs 90 -i2 9h -hs ab -hk ba -cu c2 -ci bv -ce br -c3 bh,-b1 9s -a3 82,-bl bu -c3 ba,-c7 ak -c6 a6 -br 9i -bd 9t -be ao,-bc bd -bf bu -bj c1 -bo bq,-bm bt -c1 bt -cb bt -cc bq,-8r 4g -8l 4o -8n 5j -8o 5q -8t 5r -91 5q -95 5q,-av 6h -av 6q -b5 85 -ad 73 -ab 5t -av 6h,-f9 7p -eq 7e -dg 6b,-f6 7v -da 6l,-fn 84 -f9 7o,-fc 84 -f6 7u,-hm 9k -ct a7 -cs bp,-hk 9n -hf au,-fu 9i -fj 9h -fb 9l -fs 9n,-be ap -bc bb,-c8 ak -c3 b9,-br ac -bs au -bn b6 -bm at -bn ak -bq ac,-bd am -bc ah -b0 9r,-c7 b6 -co bn -d3 bp -ff bc -hn av,-cv ap -dn an -dq a5,-gu ab -hg aa -gs a8 -gu 9o,-8q 5q -90 5l -92 5e -92 54,-8r 52 -8r 5a -8u 5b -8u 55 -8s 52,bj 1m c7 1l cl 1k cv 1e d6 1d dg 1d e3 1e em 18 f1 19 f8 19 ga 14 gt 11 hb 10 ho 10 ia s,6j -1r be -20 ag -46 6k -42,7b -3h 73 -3n 70 -3n 6s -3c 70 -38 7c -33 79 -2r 73 -2r 6s -2s 6p -2t,7p -2v 7p -3n,7g -3m 82 -3n,83 -33 8a -3o 8f -30,86 -38 8d -3b,8l -31 8l -38 8l -3o 90 -3q 91 -3l 8m -3f,8m -3e 93 -2u,9j -33 9h -3n 94 -3o 9p -3q 9j -3m,aa -34 ab -3s a3 -3o,a2 -35 ae -35,7u -2a a7 -2d,9u -2m a9 -2e 9u -29 9o -27 a5 -24 ah -2g a5 -2p 9v -2p,-2l -1r -5f -1s,-2j -42 -65 -42 -5g -1u,-5g -3o -5j -3o -5n -3m -5o -3e -5d -3d -5h -33 -5k -32,-54 -35 -54 -3p,-5d -3p -4p -3n,-4s -34 -4i -3o -4d -33,-4n -3a -4k -3a -4g -3a,-48 -33 -48 -3p,-47 -3p -3q -3n -3r -3i -40 -3g -47 -3f,-47 -3e -3o -31,-3e -33 -3e -3o -3m -3p -39 -3q,-34 -3n -2p -3s -2o -3m,-2o -3k -2s -3d -32 -3c -36 -35 -2l -35,-32 -2c -4u -2c,-4n -25 -4r -28 -50 -2c -4n -2m -4v -2c -4o -23,ib s j1 m ja n jq j k4 i kb g kk d kv d l7 d lq a mj 6 o0 1 rd 1 so 0 t9 -1 to 0 ua -1 ui -2 v2 -2 vj 1 103 0 10d 0 10r -1 11i 0 13s -m 175 -j,10r -1 120 -b 13p -t 178 -r,177 -r 19k -o 19s -o 1cc 20,174 -j 19n -g,19n 16 199 13 196 11 194 o 199 f 19a 4 197 4 18q k 18n l 18k 5 18j -3 18o -8 18i -7 18g -2 18i b 18k g,18k g 18d f 188 8 182 -1 17u -9 17u -c 17q -3 185 a 18a i 186 k 17k a 17a -5,179 -5 17j h 182 r 17p r 17c t 177 11 171 11 15j t 15c s 152 s 14h s 143 k 13k m 13e m 131 f 12s 5 12k 1 12e 1 12a 1 120 1 11k 1 11e 0,14f -k 14f o 14n m 14q -l,18v -g 18v d,199 -e 199 10,16e -k 16b r 16i v 16p s 16u -i,136 -8 13v -h,137 -4 148 -i,13e 1 14a -c,13f 5 148 -8,138 g 145 4,13m e 14f 7,12o -8 13e g,131 -7 13r i,139 -a 13v e,13j -8 148 d,13k -e 147 6,13u -e 146 -5,14q -g 15u -f,152 -9 169 -9,151 -7 165 -5,14s 3 163 3,14r 8 162 8,14s i 163 i,14p -f 14u j,150 -c 15e i,159 -f 15h 4,15b -d 15s e,15m -e 166 i,160 -f 169 2,15u -e 166 9,158 -6 15o n,150 1 158 p,16u -6 174 -e,171 -5 176 -8,170 5 176 -3,171 6 177 4,173 d 17c 8,171 r 17c 9,174 s 17e i,179 -c 17j -g,17c -9 17o -f,17g -6 17m -8,17h -1 17n -3,17n 7 17s 3,17p 8 17t 6,182 -b 18e -g,183 -8 18c -c,184 -5 18a -8,184 0 18a -3,183 -e 18d 2,188 -e 18e -8,18b -g 18c -d,17a -f 17o 3,17f -e 17n -6,17h -h 17l -6,17n 5 17v c,170 -f 176 -7,171 -a 177 2,172 -4 17e g,176 7 17b m,173 c 176 r,16u i 170 q,18n -f 18s -7,18p -4 18q 7,18m 5 18p c,19e -e 19o 2,19h -4 19r e,19g 0 19n j,19j j 19k -4,19a 8 19b -a,4a9 28b 4a9 288,19m -g 1cd 2h 1ce 20,19m 16 1a1 16 1ad 1b 1ai 1l 1bc 20 1bp 2b 1c4 2h,19j 7 1a1 d,19k f 1ab k,19f k 1ao 14,19k u 1b7 1j,19p l 1ad 18,19q 7 1as 1f,1a3 5 1bf 20,19e s 19o n,19e s 19o t 1b0 12,1ai 1g 1au 1g,1ar 1m 1bh 1j,1ce 2g 1cp 2k 1d2 2o 1d6 2t 1da 31 1do 33 1dq 3c 1du 3h 1e9 3n 1ej 42 1eu 47 1fh 4d 1fn 4m 1fs 4o 1g1 4o 1g8 4q 1ge 50,1gg 51 1gu 4s 1h3 52 1h9 58 1h9 5d 1he 5g 1hl 5h 1hp 5f 1ht 5j 1hv 5o 1i0 5t 1i8 5t 1ig 5t 1ii 61 1ij 66 1im 6a 1iv 6f 1ja 6l 1jl 6l 1jt 6n 1k2 6s 1kf 79 1ku 7g 1lm 7t 1m1 7t 1ma 7t 1me 7t 1mk 82 1mm 85 1n0 89 1n1 8h 1n4 8q 1nr 98,1nr 97 1o1 98 1o7 9d 1oa 9f 1oh 9f 1ou 9l 1p0 9q 1p4 a4 1pd a4 1pt a6 1q2 ae 1qc aj 1qv ah 1r5 am 1rf as 1rl b0 1sc b3 1t4 b2 1te b0 1tl at 1to as 1u4 b4,1u6 b6 1un b9 1us b9 1v8 b6 1vg b6 1vt b8 201 be 204 bl 20l c2 212 c5 217 c5 21i c5 222 c9 228 ci 22i cr 232 d1 236 d5 23f dh 23q do 249 e0 24n e7 253 ea 25p ef 267 ef 26e ee 26r e7 26v e5 27t ea 284 ed 28n ej 29c eq 2a4 fd,2a5 fe 2ag g4 2ah g8 2ak gn 2b0 gu 2b9 gu 2bl h5 2bt hi 2ca hr 2c4 i3 2c7 ii 2cm it 2ct j2 2cm j5 2d7 ju 2dp ke 2dm kk 2dt kv 2dl lf 2dl m2 2e1 m8 2e0 mm 2do mq 2e1 n7 2e3 nk 2e4 o5 2es p3 2eu p6 2fh ps 2fq pt 2g5 q2 2gf qh 2gi qo 2gt ra 2h7 rl 2hq rv 2i3 sd 2id sr 2im t4 2is td 2jb tv,2o6 10h 2oq 10m 2po 10o 2rn 10u 2sa 10u 2sq 10s 2tp 10k 2ur 105 2vn vi 30k uj 31a tr,31b ts 31p tk 322 th 32r tf 332 tf 34q tg,36a r6 363 qk 35v qh 36b qe 36o pu 371 pm 37j pf 37u p8 38s os 3ao oe 3au oc 3cv o6 3f1 nu 3fr nu 3hf o7,2j9 tt 2jt ul 2kk v7 2lp vo 2n6 108 2or 10m,3he o7 3ia of 3jb om 3jt on,3on r8 3p2 rq 3pe sh 3pq tk 3pr um 3pr v6 3pr vr 3q6 10l 3rb 11n 3rj 11t 3s5 123 3t9 12a 3to 12a 3ua 12a 3uj 128 3v8 120 40d 11i 40o 118 411 10r 41e 109 41j 101 41m vh 41o v9 41o us 41o ul 41u ua 422 u3 42d to 42s tg 437 th 43m tm 44h u7 450 uh 46a v5 48e vn 49n vp 4bc vp 4cq vj 4dr vi 4ea vk 4fb 10c 4fg 10g 4fi 10p 4fk 116 4g7 11l 4gn 126,3jr on 3kj on 3m4 ok 3n6 oh,3ov qt 3on r4 3om r8,3oh oo 3om oq 3oq p2 3p2 pb 3p5 pn 3pc qa 3pc qi 3p8 qp 3ou qv,3oa of 3n2 oi,3oa of 3oj oq,3ps vn 3q1 va 3qf v8 3qk ve 3r1 v7,3r4 v9 3rg vh 3rl vs 3rt 107 3sb 10k 3s4 115 3s8 11a,3ru 11f 3sb 11d 3t0 11a 3tc 11l 3ti 11u 3tq 124 3tt 125,3q4 104 3ql 109 3qr 10i 3r9 114 3re 11b 3rs 10v 3rf 109 3ra 105 3qn 100,3pf se 3pi sc 3pn s5 3q2 ru,3q3 rt 3q7 rs,3p7 s3 3pf rr 3ps rk 3q6 rk,3q4 rv 3q8 s3 3q6 s7 3qc s7 3qh rv,3qh rt 3qn s8 3qr si 3ql sr 3qj t4 3ql ta 3ql t2 3qr so 3qv si 3qu s9 3qn rv 3qj rq 3qt rv 3ra s7 3rg se 3rj sf 3rd s4 3r7 rv 3r1 rr,3q4 rk 3q5 rd 3ps r6 3pj r3 3pf r0 3p3 r5 3pa qu 3pf qq 3pj ql 3pl qe 3pk q7 3pn ql 3ph qv 3po r3 3q0 r0 3q4 qn,3q5 ql 3q6 qu 3q3 r7 3q9 rh,3qb rj 3ql rb 3qt qu 3rl qs 3r5 qv 3r1 r2 3rl rj 3rh rh 3qt r6 3ql rf 3qp rl 3r8 rr 3rn rl 3s4 re 3rr rj 3rc ro 3r1 rr,4gm 126 4ho 12u 4ig 138 4im 134 4ip 131 4j1 138 4jp 139 4k1 137 4kq 13p 4l2 13r 4lv 13r 4ma 13i 4ml 13d 4n1 136 4ni 137 4o2 134 4og 12s 4oq 13f 4p6 13f 4pg 131 4pn 12p,4s8 12v 4sk 131 4su 134 4u7 13b 4uv 13b 4vp 13f 52d 13m 538 13l 566 13m 588 13s 59j 13n 5a5 13i 5a9 13g,5bl 134 5bv 130 5c9 12t 5cq 130 5de 134 5dt 13a 5e7 13j 5ec 13m 5er 13s 5f5 141 5fg 14a 5g0 14h 5gg 14k,34o tg 352 tg 35m tm,35k tl 360 tq 36c u0 36j u3 370 uc 37h un 37t v1,37s v1 38c vb 38j vg 38j vs 390 104 398 109 39f 10k 39t 10r 3ac 112 3ag 11e 3ar 11v 3b3 122 3ba 12d 3be 12u 3ba 136 3bl 13g 3c0 13u 3c3 144 3c1 14a 3ca 14i 3co 14q 3cv 155 3df 15c 3dp 15s 3dp 164 3dt 16a 3e4 16c 3ee 16k 3ea 173 3ea 176 3eb 17l 3ek 17t 3er 182 3f2 188 3fh 18m 3fr 18r 3g9 192 3gr 19d 3gr 19j 3gu 19u 3hc 1a9 3hj 1ai 3ho 1ar 3i2 1b3 3i8 1bj 3is 1c0 3jk 1cc 3jo 1cb 3kj 1cl 3kv 1ci 3lb 1cm 3lq 1cu 3m9 1cv 3mq 1d0 3na 1d1 3o3 1d4 3og 1d1 3ov 1d0 3pj 1d1 3qu 1db 3rp 1do 3st 1e4 3tc 1e9 3uu 1es 3vb 1fd 3vf 1fg 404 1fq 406 1fu 40h 1gd 418 1gj 41j 1gj 41n 1gt 41p 1h4 42u 1hk 43r 1i1 442 1ic 443 1ij 44d 1il 44l 1iu 44t 1j9 45k 1jp 46a 1k3 47t 1ko 48l 1l3 497 1l2 49d 1l2 4aa 1l7 4b1 1la 4bo 1li 4c9 1li 4ck 1lk 4d9 1lk 4e8 1li 4er 1li 4fq 1lc 4h2 1ku 4hu 1ke 4ja 1k2 4k6 1jt 4ll 1jq 4mc 1jv 4ne 1k7,33h vk 34d ut 34k ut 35c uu 364 vl 365 103 36n 10e 36t 10g 379 116 37c 11h 371 11q 37d 12d,33h vj 32a v8 31j vq 31f 105 315 10i 309 115 306 11u 306 12g,3al pk 3b4 p7 3bi p0 3c8 pl 3cj pg 3d2 p7 3de p8 3dp pi 3ed pm 3eo pp 3f3 pi 3fg pk 3gd pq 3gt q8,3kc q0 3kc ps,3ke pq 3kp pl,3l1 ph 3l8 pd 3lv p5 3m5 p4 3mo p2 3n5 p2 3nh pb,3j6 pb 3lc p2,3k5 pa 3lm p3,3mo p0 3ns oo,3nf pq 3nt pn,3mf qe 3n2 qf,3o9 qr 3o7 r1,3o3 r4 3o0 rc,3o3 rn 3og s8,3n6 qt 3n5 rt,42b ut 42h ug,42l uc 431 u9,43n ug 43n um,43l un 432 v4,42r v9 44b vg,44l v9 471 104,48j vt 4a4 vu,4c0 vt 4dk vt,4du 10k 4fl 12b,4e8 11b 4eg 11q,4dk 11j 4e1 127,4pm 12o 4pi 12j 4pm 12g 4pp 12f 4pr 12i 4pu 12i 4ql 12o 4s9 130,5aa 13f 5at 138 5bl 133,5gf 14k 5i8 14l 5jt 14k 5kf 14e 5l9 149,52s 14f 58b 14n,58l 14k 59o 14f,6ak 14p 6ap 14t 6ar 151 6b4 155 6b9 159 6bq 15j 6c7 15p 6cq 161 6d2 166,6d3 167 6db 16d 6dh 16h 6do 16j 6dr 16k 6e0 16q 6ed 16v,6ef 16v 6ei 173 6el 176 6f5 17b 6ff 17f 6fr 17g 6g7 17h 6gl 17i 6hk 17g 6i1 17e 6ie 17f 6ir 17j 6jc 17n 6jk 17u 6jv 184 6k9 189 6l0 18o,6l1 18q 6ld 191 6me 19g 6n1 19k 6n7 19k 6ng 19n 6nu 19t 6oj 1a1 6pj 1ad 6q3 1at 6qb 1b2 6r4 1bl 6r6 1bv 6rk 1c9 6rm 1cd 6s8 1cr 6sd 1ct 6sp 1d1 6t6 1d8 6tm 1dc 6ub 1dd 6ul 1df 6uv 1dn 6vi 1do 6vs 1dp 6vv 1dq 70l 1e0 70v 1ds 71c 1e1 71i 1e1 71p 1e1 721 1e7 72c 1eb 72v 1eq 73t 1fc 747 1fh 74f 1fj 74p 1fk 757 1fs 75i 1g5 76i 1gm 77m 1h3 787 1h9 79m 1hm 7ag 1ho 7bh 1hq 7du 1hk 7gi 1h6 7hk 1h2 7i4 1h2 7ih 1h4 7it 1ha 7j1 1hb 7jv 1hu 7k7 1i5 7k6 1hk 7kc 1hf 7kf 1hr 7kf 1i2 7ku 1hj 7ku 1hb,5l8 149 5lg 145 5lj 13v 5ll 13p 5ls 13f 5m0 13a 5mb 138 5oa 13h 5pm 13m 5rd 13p 5ro 13p 5s7 13l 5st 13r 5t0 13r 5to 13l 5u4 13n 5up 13k 5vc 13k 5vt 13k 607 13l 60s 13l 619 13l 62u 13k 63i 13i 63p 13h 641 13h 64r 13b 65e 13a 65s 137 66g 134 67b 130 67o 12v 68i 131 696 13a 69j 13m 69r 13t 6a7 147 6ak 14o,7kv 1hc 7kr 1hu 7kl 1i6 7kt 1i6 7l6 1hs 7l5 1i6 7kp 1ib 7kk 1ih 7lq 1id,7lo 1id 7kv 1ik 7l0 1io 7l6 1it 7la 1j4 7la 1jj 7la 1k1 7lo 1ki 7lo 1kl 7lu 1li 7lq 1md 7ln 1mn 7lo 1n7 7lt 1nh 7mf 1nv 7n3 1nv 7nb 1nu 7ni 1ns 7no 1nr 7o8 1o5 7od 1o5 7ot 1nu 7p7 1nu 7pl 1nv 7qb 1o9 7qk 1o6 7r2 1o0 7rf 1nn 7ri 1ng 7sh 1ne 7tb 1ni 7t5 1mq 7tj 1mq 7ul 1n6 7ut 1ne 7vb 1n8 7vn 1ni 803 1no 80v 1nu,80b 1o5 7vs 1o2,80t 1nt 81h 1o4 822 1oc 82l 1oj 83n 1ou 84k 1p4 854 1p5 862 1ph 86o 1pr 87m 1qc 88h 1qn 89i 1qs 8ah 1rj 8bq 1sg 8cl 1sq 8dg 1t1 8gf 1ti 8hi 1tn 8j1 1tn 8kt 1to 8mc 1tl,8md 1tk 8n2 1tk 8ok 1tm 8pd 1tp 8ps 1tt 8qd 1u4 8qk 1uf 8qq 1uv 8qv 1vs 8ra 211 8rl 214 8s2 21k 8s3 21u 8si 22l 8t1 22u 8tj 233 8u2 236 8ud 23o 8v3 23q 8vs 245 90g 24f 917 24i 91u 253 927 25e 92u 25s 947 26c 94o 26g 96e 27e 97j 28e 98f 296 9ap 2a9 9bv 2aj 9cq 2ar 9dl 2ba 9e0 2bi 9ep 2bq 9fa 2br 9g1 2bt 9g9 2bt 9ib 2c2 9jq 2bt 9kt 2bo 9ml 2c1 9nj 2cc 9oa 2cn 9pd 2cq 9q1 2cu 9qn 2d3 9rc 2dk 9sa 2e7 9sv 2ep 9tk 2g0 9tk 2g8 9tv 2hg,9v6 2km a0j 2l7 a1c 2l6 a1t 2l2 a32 2ks a3l 2l1 a44 2le a4m 2lr a6h 2mr a86 2ni a8o 2o0 a90 2ob a9d 2of a9j 2on aaj 2pa aaq 2pd abl 2pt ac3 2q5 ack 2qc acv 2qo ad7 2qv ae5 2re ael 2rn aeu 2s0 afh 2sb ag5 2sg agi 2sm ah6 2t6 k 2tt aje 2u9 al4 2up an6 2v2 app 2v5 b5o 2va bjq 2va blt 2va c41 2vc cmf 2vc,d31 2vb d7f 2uv d8b 2ul d9g 2u3 dae 2u3 dar 2u8 dam 2t5 db2 2sc dbk 2re dbm 2qt dbk 2q6 db7 2pg dbm 2p1 dbu 2of dat 2n2 dae 2mc da7 2l4 dae 2kb dah 2k6 db2 2j0 dam 2i0 dah 2h2 dah 2ge dao 2fq dat 2f1 dbf 2ef dc5 2ed dck 2ek ddn 2dk dfr 2dk dgu 2dm dig 2co dkc 2ct dm3 2d7 dot 2d7 dr0 2cr dv0 2d7 e1p 2da e3o 2d0,e3o 2d2 e79 2d7 ead 2dk eeh 2dk efr 2dp,9v5 2kn 9u9 2kt 9u2 2l4 9to 2lb 9t9 2lj 9sf 2m7 9rv 2mk 9qi 2mv 9q9 2n3,cos 34q cot 338,cp7 314 cor 332 cp3 339 cp8 334 cpq 31j,cpc 30v cp7 319 cpd 30t cq5 30n cqc 314 cqh 31k cqf 32j cqc 334 cq4 33f cp9 33f cp0 33d cq2 33i cq4 357,cpr 33r cpg 35i cor 35c cos 34f,con 34u coi 352 co8 35f cp0 35i cpd 35i,cq5 34u cqi 351 cq5 35b cpq 35c cpn 35c,cp3 316 coq 30j cos 309 cpc 2vq cq0 303 cpv 30p,c3m 31i c3a 31e c33 30j c3s 2vu c49 30f c42 31f,c3a 31b c2k 321 c2e 32v c2e 33g c2e 341 c2f 34c c30 34a c31 341 c31 334 c35 32l c3b 32e,c41 318 c4a 314 c4u 30b c54 2vt c57 2vm c5i 2vq c5g 30f c51 315 c46 31s c44 32j c44 339 c45 33o c3e 343 c31 343 c2u 343,c2g 34b c23 35f c26 364,c28 366 c2t 35g c3g 34u c49 352 c4r 35p c53 35r c5e 35i c55 34j c4h 341 c44 33l,c1t 35o c1f 361 c1m 366 c2e 364,c4r 35n c4n 35o c4l 365 c51 35u c59 35j c5a 35g,cen 33u ceo 33r cg9 31o ci6 317 cgk 33n cen 33v cck 33j,cf1 31t cfd 30t cgb 30c cgq 30v cgq 31b cgg 31o,cd1 32o cdn 32s cek 32k cf8 327,cfa 325 cfv 321,cf3 32t ce6 33c cd9 33a ccs 32m,cd0 32n cd2 32k cdj 31k cct 31f cc6 32i ccp 32o,ccs 32p ccp 32p cc3 32s cbo 331 cbc 33d cb8 340 cav 349 cc1 34g cca 348 ccl 33m cco 33f,cb4 33v cau 33v ca7 33v cap 34l cc2 34n cc3 34h,cem 345 cer 36c cek 363 ced 344,cgf 33o cgg 33u cgq 35k ch1 35h cgm 33n,cct 33l ccq 33n cbk 35d cc4 353 cd0 33n,ccq 33s cea 345 cgk 33s,ccu 32l cd0 32i cd3 324 cct 320 ccm 324 cck 32g ccs 32q,cd3 31f cd3 316 cd7 319 cd4 31g,cf6 326 cf5 31v,cfb 30t cfr 31g cgf 31k,cfa 310 cf6 30t cf0 30m cet 30e cf1 306 cf7 307 cfi 30j cfo 30m,cmd 2vc cvd 2vg d35 2vb,bdp 313 bnm 30p,bj0 31q bok 31g,bm7 31q bpg 32g,boi 340 bps 34h,bpv 350 bqg 355,c75 38t cga 38c,cci 39a cds 39m,cue 371 d00 326,d0p 35f d1i 337,db5 2kr dd6 2je,dbp 2lf dc6 2l2,dbs 2lu dcl 2lu,dc6 2mi dcs 2ms,dcv 2nb dd1 2ns,dci 2oj dcl 2p4,dci 2q7 dcl 2qm,dcq 2r0 ddj 2rn,dde 2s6 dcn 2tq,dcs 2iq dcv 2hu,dcv 2h5 dcs 2h3,d9c 30k d86 2vr,d8e 2vm da0 2vc,da2 308 d9j 30i,d5k 31s d5h 31v,a6r 2q2 a6u 2pm,a6a 2og a5m 2o4,a4t 2nl a4o 2ng,ab2 2qh aa2 2qf,ab5 2r3 abp 2rd,ad6 2rs adi 2s8,ae4 2sl afo 2to,ag0 2u4 ag2 2u9,agf 2uo ais 300,9nr 2cp 9nh 2cn,9m4 2cn 9lq 2ck,91b 26f 90s 262,8vp 25m 8vi 25h,8up 24t 8um 24t,93k 27k 93r 28d,94d 28i 95g 28l,95n 28i 953 281,94s 27k 94p 27i,8nv 1vt 8o4 1vo,8pa 1v6 8pa 1v1,8ku 1ui 8ot 1ug,8nt 1un 8ot 1v6,8p2 1vj 8pc 1vo,82g 1qb 82l 1q1,82s 1pl 83b 1q4,892 1re 89e 1rm,7ev 1ih 7g7 1i0,7h0 1ho 7hf 1hr,7i3 1hr 7i3 1i0,7i5 1i0 7is 1ia,7kb 1kb 7kj 1kd,70t 1g4 71t 1fs 738 1h9 74b 1h7,76t 1jd 783 1j8 79g 1jp 7a4 1k3 7b7 1jp 7ca 1kb 7dn 1lg,6h4 18u 6ho 18r,6ic 18p 6ie 18m,6im 18p 6j7 198,6jf 19f 6ju 19s,6ll 1as 6lv 1b1,5te 16j 5uj 15i 5v7 156 5vr 15b 60a 15b 616 153 61s 15g,61s 15g 639 158 64c 15i 64c 16b 65p 16t 668 16g 663 15v 679 169 67e 16l 67g 17h 684 17o 695 17m 6a8 18r 6af 195 6ap 1a1,60d 16t 61n 16l,629 16g 62j 16l,63j 16t 642 179,4ne 1k8 4ol 1ks 4p0 1l6 4pf 1le 4po 1lq 4q4 1mb 4qh 1me 4r2 1mu 4r9 1n6 4s0 1nj 4sh 1ns 4sp 1o0 4tj 1oo 4tn 1p7 4u6 1ph 4ue 1pm 4uk 1q4 4us 1q8 4v9 1qi 4vr 1r1 504 1r9 50t 1rn 515 1rv 51c 1s7 51q 1sg 520 1si 52r 1t9 537 1to 53h 1u5 53u 1v2 549 1vf 54k 1vt 54r 203 551 20e 55i 20r 561 212 56j 21i 574 21s 57g 226 57t 22g 57v 22m 58a 22r 58k 230 58p 239 591 23g 59c 23k 59m 23t 59o 245 5a1 24b,5a1 249 5aj 24h 5b0 24j 5bi 24o 5bq 24p 5c9 24u 5cp 255 5da 25a 5dn 25a 5e7 25b 5ec 25f 5f3 25j 5f8 25k 5g9 25p 5gs 25q 5hl 25t 5i6 261 5il 261 5j4 260 5je 261 5kf 262 5kq 262 5l7 25s 5lu 25t 5m6 25t 5mj 25s 5n8 25q 5nu 25r 5ob 25u 5p0 25v 5qb 25v 5qh 25v 5qo 25t 5rr 25n 5sf 25k 5sr 25g 5tg 25k 5tr 25r 5u1 265 5u5 26j 5u9 271 5uk 27c 5vh 27s 5vn 284 60c 28d 611 28r 61h 28u 626 292 62a 28i 62j 282,62k 282 62l 27v 62s 27s 637 27s 63b 27u 63p 284 646 285 64q 28c 65a 28h 66r 28r 68d 292 69l 297 6ah 297 6bc 297 6c0 295 6d3 290 6dj 28s 6e7 28g 6fs 27h,6fr 27i 6g3 27c 6gf 27c 6gm 27d 6gv 27g 6ha 27i 6hk 27p 6hv 28c 6ia 28f 6ib 284 6ih 282 6is 282 6is 27m 6j0 27e 6jb 278 6ja 270 6jj 26v 6jq 26u 6k0 26j 6k4 263 6ka 25n 6l5 259 6ls 24t 6ms 24c 6ng 247 6oa 244 6pp 245 6qp 24d 6su 251 711 25v 74f 26o 76g 270 77l 26u 79q 26n 7bc 265 7db 254 7f0 249 7g8 240 7gt 243 7h8 24m 7hm 24r 7i9 24n 7is 253 7ja 25k 7k6 265 7l8 266,7l7 267 7ls 25u 7m4 25o 7lt 25a 7m9 24v 7mb 24p 7mm 24g 7n3 24g 7nu 247 7ov 248 7qo 24j 80s 25k 84n 260 890 264,8ll 2bj 8lq 2c8 8mh 2cq 8ng 2dc 8no 2di 8o7 2e3 8ou 2ff 8ou 2g4 8ou 2gf 8ou 2h1 8p6 2hj 8p8 2ip,8p8 2ip 8p8 2jj 8q6 2kh 8qi 2ku 8r2 2mc 8qs 2mo 8r3 2ne 8rg 2o0 8ri 2o9,88v 265 89n 269 8a6 26g 8ap 26h 8bc 26n 8bc 271 8bq 273 8c7 271 8cd 277 8ch 27e 8ck 27j 8df 27q 8dl 27q 8du 27p 8e9 27s 8eq 284 8f0 288 8fp 28i 8gb 28i 8gn 28o 8h6 28v 8hn 295 8i1 29a 8if 29f 8j3 29o 8jh 2a4 8kf 2at 8l1 2b5 8ln 2bk,8ri 2o7 8rt 2o9 8sb 2o6 8sk 2o1 8t1 2o7 8td 2o3 8tr 2nv 8u8 2o0 8ut 2oe 8v2 2oq 8vf 2pa 906 2q6 913 2qn 939 2rj 963 2s6 986 2sb 9a3 2sa 9dj 2s1 9g5 2rf 9it 2qn 9nj 2on 9qb 2n2,-pp 0 -t6 -r,-1fg -6r -1h6 -7c -1hl -7g -1k1 -7s -1l8 -7v -1p5 -81 -1t8 -aa -23n -ad -26l -ae -27t -a1 -2ah -80 -2c0 -6c -2bi -64 -2a2 -7o -279 -9t -26k -a0,-26n -a2 -1tf -9u -1q0 -80 -1p3 -80,-26e -a1 -26b -6l -25v -6o -261 -a3,-1un -9s -1uf -6t -1u2 -74 -1u7 -9t,-t5 -q -ub -17 -11b -2f,-11a -2e -11r -2n -12f -31 -12r -31,-1fh -6s -1dh -67 -1bu -5t -1a4 -5i -177 -4o,-1h7 -11 -1k2 -q,-1q1 -7v -1qe -7r -1qv -7p -1r8 -81 -1rj -7d -1s5 -7a -1sv -7r -1su -89 -1sv -8f -1to -7h -1tp -75 -1u3 -6r -1um -71 -1uf -71 -1vi -77 -206 -6l -20r -70 -21t -7f -22u -74 -24a -71 -24f -6h -258 -6q -25d -6q -25p -6o -263 -6l -26b -6k -26n -6l -26u -6k -277 -5t -27j -5h -27i -59 -27l -4t -278 -4n -278 -4f -271 -45 -27e -3o -27q -3a,-29n 0 -29n k -2a3 s -2a6 13 -2af 1q -2b0 29,-12p -30 -132 -2t -14a -2i -173 -28,-173 -27 -1h9 -11,-24b -a0 -244 -73 -23m -86 -23q -a0,-20r -9s -20i -6t -207 -6p -1vs -71 -200 -a1,-23g -9i -21i -9u,-232 -9d -21j -9l,-23f -8u -21c -97,-230 -8e -218 -8o,-22s -84 -219 -84,-238 -9j -22s -7g,-236 -9j -228 -7l,-22e -9j -21r -82,-225 -9m -21m -8b,-21q -9o -210 -7m,-21a -9i -20p -7g,-25v -9h -24h -a0,-25i -9c -24i -9k,-259 -95 -24b -9d,-25d -8p -24r -8q,-25f -8e -249 -8u,-254 -8f -24a -8o,-25v -7j -24b -8c,-25n -7g -247 -84,-25o -73 -246 -7m,-25v -9s -25g -79,-25p -9j -24p -75,-25f -9p -24c -7c,-25a -9t -24k -8v,-24p -9n -244 -8m,-1vg -9t -1vn -97,-1vc -9p -1vi -8o,-1vc -9m -1vj -8c,-1us -9s -1vn -7t,-1v3 -95 -1vm -7g,-1v1 -8f -1v9 -7d,-1vk -9k -1uo -95,-1vm -9c -1v0 -8j,-1vt -8v -1us -81,-1vm -87 -1ut -7f,-1tt -9j -1t5 -9h,-1tl -9g -1sn -9a,-1tn -97 -1sg -92,-1tl -8v -1rr -8l,-1sq -8l -1rk -8h,-1sj -8b -1rs -8a,-1si -84 -1rm -7s,-1tv -8j -1te -8j,-1tt -8b -1tq -8h,-1u4 -94 -1tq -85,-1tv -9a -1tf -8h,-1tt -9h -1t8 -8o,-1ti -9c -1so -8a,-1t6 -9b -1s6 -84,-1sk -8t -1ri -7t,-1s5 -8o -1rb -83,-1rd -8c -1r1 -83,-27j -5n -28j -8t,-286 -98 -27k -6k,-27v -8r -275 -9q,-27j -91 -26j -9j,-27f -8i -26j -95,-27i -82 -26o -8i,-27e -7k -26p -81,-27a -78 -26u -7g,-27d -5u -27m -6t,-27v -95 -26r -6v,-27n -8s -26t -7h,-27o -95 -26t -83,-27g -9a -26r -8g,-276 -9h -272 -8g,-2a7 -7c -2a4 -6v,-29q -7t -29l -6t,-29e -81 -28l -68,-28s -82 -27r -5p,-29r -7k -28l -8a,-29u -7d -293 -7n,-29t -74 -28i -7c,-29u -6p -28v -6v,-29m -6d -28h -6k,-295 -64 -284 -68,-28l -5j -289 -5j,-284 -53 -27o -54,-2b0 29 -2b5 2b -2bd 2c -2bt 2b -2c1 2r -2cp 33 -2d7 38 -2dc 3u -2e2 41 -2ed 40 -2fc 4f,-2kj 9e -2lb a0 -2o0 bm -2qi d7 -2ta e7 -30b es -35h f6 -377 f6,-2fc 4e -2gf 5p -2hv 7f -2kl 9g,-3ae 2t -3b8 2g -3bv 27 -3d9 1p -3fe 1q,-1ju -q -1om -f -1sd -a -1u4 -9 -223 -c -265 -g -277 -l -28g -v -298 -13 -29n -s -29q -d -29m 3,-2qb 1c -2qs 10 -2rd u -2s7 14 -2vn 2e -31o 2u -336 37 -35k 3f -383 3h -39b 3b,-1ri -6c -1qk -6u,-1q3 -6u -1oq -74,-1pc -6p -1oj -6v,-1nm -6v -1mu -75,-21d 2p -214 25 -20j 1k -1vm 1m -1v0 1f -1uc 16 -1th 1g -1sr 1t -1s4 1q -1ra 1h -1pl 1p -1ol 2b -1o0 2s -1n5 2o,-1k5 1t -1ju 1c,-1jc v -1ij 10 -1hs 13,-2e1 50 -2d0 4s -2cl 4s -2bs 57 -2av 53 -29c 5n -283 67 -23f 82 -22m 85 -225 86,-2a3 5d -2a3 59 -29t 47,-29u 43 -29q 46 -29g 49 -294 47 -28v 47 -28q 4g -28p 4r -28p 5d -28q 5r -28q 60,-296 5n -295 4v -298 4l,-29u 3v -29u 3r -29u 3f -2a7 32 -2ae 2m -2ag 2f -2ag 26 -2ae 1u -2ae 1q -2a9 1s -2a5 26 -29u 2h -29q 2h,-29o 2f -29k 28 -29d 27 -294 2a -292 2d -28o 26 -28n 20 -28n 1t -28e 10 -286 14 -286 1n -284 2a -28g 2o -28n 35 -28n 3a -28q 42 -28v 49,-29o 2b -29u 21 -2a1 1p -29v 1e -29c v -294 12 -291 1d -292 1p -295 28,-2fg 92 -2f7 8h -2f7 8b -2f3 7r,-2fe 97 -2f5 9a -2f1 9a -2en 94 -2el 8p -2eh 8a -2eg 86 -2eb 94 -2dt 96 -2d6 9n -2bj ac -2ah aj -28a c2,-2eb 94 -2e0 94 -2du 8l -2dv 87 -2dv 81,-2f1 7q -2ea 7s -2e4 7s,-2f4 7n -2f5 7j -2f5 7a -2f6 72 -2ff 6i -2fk 5r -2fd 5f -2f6 5t -2f2 67 -2en 6b -2ek 68,-2ek 68 -2ee 67 -2e4 68,-2e4 68 -2dl 5e -2dl 56 -2dd 5a -2dd 5q -2dh 69 -2dp 6n -2dt 75 -2dt 7l -2e0 7u,-2ep 67 -2es 5o -2ep 5h -2ef 5f -2e9 5j -2e6 5v -2e7 66,-2gi 97 -2gf 99 -2fm 96 -2fe 95 -2f3 98 -2en 96 -2eb 94,-2f9 9p -2er 9k,-2eh 9l -2e6 9n,-2dt 9s -2d3 ae,-2pf dv -2pa dn,-2nr cr -2nj ck,-2nc ck -2n2 ch,-2m9 ch -2lb bo,-2kn b7 -2k0 ae,-2jk a4 -2j7 9n,-2he 8i -2g8 85,-2l8 ae -2l3 ae,-2ju 9n -2jr 9n,-31e 3i -30j 3k,-309 3d -309 35,-33n 3i -33s 43,-34d 4g -34n 4g,-364 4g -36h 4d,-39c 3a -3af 2u,-3fd 1q -3ha 29 -3i5 2r,-3i6 2t -3j3 32 -3jj 2v -3ju 2t -3kd 2h -3ku 23 -3lh 1i -3m3 18,-3n6 18 -3nb 1a,-45a 2b -47n h -49c -7 -4ab -g -4bd -g,-3ou 1a -3nl 15 -3ml 12 -3m4 17,-3pn 1h -3ou 1a,-3pn 1h -3qf 1v -3rj 2n -3si 37 -3ti 3i -3un 3o -3vq 3o,-3vp 3o -415 3n -433 3g -446 33 -45d 29,-4bc -h -4ed -g -4fl -4 -4h8 p -4jr 1s -4mj 2l -4p6 2r -4ri 2l -4tu 21 -4vc 13,-4vc 13 -50i 3 -51m -s -532 -24 -54a -2q,-546 -2n -54o -2u -55k -2n,-55k -2n -564 -2e -56m -1q -56v -16 -57b -k -58f -10,-4fj 21 -4f7 1b,-4dg i -4d6 i,-4c0 n -4bf s,-4aj k -499 13,-4cs 2j -4ca 2e,-3p5 4q -3p5 4l -3ov 47 -3ol 3i -3o9 3f -3nt 3k -3nq 3d -3ni 2r -3n7 2o -3mu 3e -3m4 3c -3lf 2v -3l1 3i -3kf 42,-3ff 3d -3f6 39 -3ek 35 -3dj 36 -3cs 3c,-4nb 5r -4ms 5m,-4lu 5c -4l7 5a,-4l5 4r -4jj 4e,-4j4 4j -4iq 4o,-4i3 52 -4hk 57,-543 2v -54j 2l -557 2g -55c 2l -55q 2f -55q 2a -55d 27 -557 25 -554 21 -552 1t -54p 1r -54n 1m -54n 1j -54i 1f -54e 1f -54b 1f -549 1b -549 16,-549 14 -54b 11,-54c 10 -54i s -54k p -54f k -548 m,-54d 22 -54e 1v -549 1p -543 1m -53v 1r -53m 1t -538 1n -536 1v -53a 23 -53b 26,-547 m -540 q -53q n -53q j -53h e -53f m -53e t -535 s -52v m -52k k -52g o,-52g o -52j v -52j 12 -52d 16 -528 15,-543 2t -53o 3f -53n 3p -53i 3k -53i 37 -53o 2t -53q 2q,-53i 2p -53c 37 -53e 3p,-537 3l -536 34,-536 34 -530 2o -52s 2m,-52g 2n -52r 31 -52t 36 -530 3l -532 3q,-549 40 -53u 3p -53r 3n -53j 3n -53d 3o -53a 3q -52u 3l -52i 3q -52b 42 -51s 4j,-52k 2s -529 32 -52a 3a -526 39 -51v 37 -51q 3d -51n 3e -51h 3d -51h 39 -51f 35 -51c 34 -518 35 -515 32 -515 2t -518 2r -51d 2p -51e 2i -51b 2h,-519 2g -51c 23 -51g 20 -51d 1r -511 1o -50r 1o -50n 1k -50o 19 -50r 17 -514 12 -51a 11 -51e 14 -51l v -51m m -51v i,-520 i -526 l -52i n,-51f 20 -51k 1q -51p 1o,-54e 19 -54k 14 -54t v -552 10 -557 13 -557 16,-558 18 -55n 14 -55s 1a -55s 1j -55l 1l -55g 1s -55i 21 -55g 27,-54r 2i -552 2p -551 2s -54p 2u -54i 2p -54d 2p,-5bi 10 -5bd s,-5b0 t -5at v -5ao 1k,-5av 1p -5at 27,-5a7 2b -599 28,-595 1v -58u 1h,-59q 15 -59i v,-5c9 2h -5bs 2b,-5jt 1b -5ib l -5gu -9 -5g0 -14 -5fa -1s -5eh -2n -5du -35 -5d9 -39,-5da -39 -5ci -30 -5c0 -2e -5bd -1g -5b7 -12 -5an -q -5a3 -q -59o -12 -59d -10 -598 -s -589 -v,-5js 1a -5l7 1j -5md 1m -5n9 1m -5oo 1h,-5m8 2u -5la 2h,-5ku 2h -5k7 2a,-5jj 2f -5j9 2f,-5iq 2f -5ij 22,-5ig 20 -5i6 1t,-5dv -2a -5dj -2m,-5de -1r -5dq -1o,-5e2 -1o -5ec -14,-5ec -q -5dt -l,-5on 1h -5pk 1a -5qp j -5rc 1,-5tn -30 -5u2 -2v -5uh -2p -5v4 -2a -5vh -1r -601 -1n -610 -1n -61n -21 -623 -2b -62c -2n,-6ah -i -6dd d -6gb 10 -6ik 1b,-663 -20 -682 -19 -6ak -g,-664 -20 -64d -2n -63j -2v -62r -2v -62c -2n,-67b -j -679 -o,-66i -13 -668 -1a,-65u -1e -65i -1i,-650 -1l -64n -1n,-647 -1o -63u -1n,-650 -1v -64r -1v,-647 -22 -646 -25,-640 -2d -63p -21,-6cd 11 -6c8 p,-6ar 5 -6a0 5,-6il 1b -6js 1d -6lu 1b -6ms 15 -6n0 14 -6nb -6nm 13 -6ou 12 -6p8 13 -6pj 14 -6q4 10 -6q7 v -6qi u -6qq u -6r8 r -6s3 u -6sb q -6t7 k -6tf n -6tn p -6uc k -6up m -6v5 m -6vp o -708 j -70j f -710 k,-717 o -721 i,-718 o -711 j,-71u i -728 f -72i f -72o f -731 7 -738 7 -73j 8 -743 6 -74g 3 -74q 3 -755 1 -75j 1 -75u 4 -765 7 -76j 7 -76u 6 -776 5 -77t 2 -78g 1 -78p 4 -796 5 -79k 7 -79v 9 -7a5 e -7ah h -7b9 j -7bp m -7c2 n -7cn r -7cv 11 -7dg 12 -7ds 12 -7e7 15 -7ee 18 -7em 1d -7f2 1l -7ff 1n -7fl 1o -7fr 20 -7gn 21 -7gu 25 -7hf 2b -7hj 2g -7hs 2g -7ib 2j -7is 2t -7ja 30 -7jv 37 -7kd 3a -7l0 3a -7lc 3b -7lm 3g -7m5 3g -7ml 3e -7n1 3d -7nm 3a -7oq 30 -7pj 2o -7q8 2m -7qj 2o -7qn 2q,-7qp 2r -7rm 37 -7s8 38 -7sr 38 -7tn 31 -7u5 37 -7v2 31 -7vf 2u -804 2v -810 35 -821 3k -845 43 -84r 46 -858 46 -86d 42 -87d 3r -888 3l -898 3n -89k 3m -89v 3j -8an 3k -8b4 3u -8bd 44 -8bm 44 -8c3 4e -8d3 4r -8d3 50 -8dd 53 -8e3 59 -8ed 5f -8el 5n -8f3 5u -8fa 67 -8fr 70 -8gb 7a -8h3 7k -8hs 80 -8i8 80 -8ik 82 -8j0 81,-8j0 81 -8ji 80 -8k1 7v -8ku 81 -8lc 89 -8lk 8g -8lu 8i -8mi 8h -8na 8l -8nn 91 -8o4 93 -8oi 9d -8ot 9k -8pj 9j -8q0 9j -8rf 9k -8si 9l -8tu 9p -8ua 9t -8uq 9u -8v8 a0 -8vr a3,-900 a5 -90t a6 -915 a4 -91o a4 -91t a5 -924 a5 -92g a5 -92t a5 -93h a9 -93n ad -942 ap -943 au -94a b6 -950 bj -950 br -94v bv -94p c1 -94o c5 -94v cc -94s cl -94r cp -95a dc -95r df -95v dj -96g e7 -96m ef -96m em -96m es -972 fj -97h g2 -97n gh -97t gp,-8vr a2 -904 a5,-97t gq -985 h2 -98c h3 -98h h6 -98o he -98u hl -99g hp -99k ht -9a2 i8 -9aa if -9aj ik -9b0 it -9b5 it -9bg j0 -9c3 is -9ch ir -9cu ir -9df j6 -9dl j7 -9ed jb -9f5 jn -9gu ku -9hl ld -9io m3 -9ja mb -9m6 n4 -9n4 ni -9oc np -9q5 o0 -9rj o1 -9t8 nv -a1e nf -a5u mr,-abe ia -abl ia -abt if -ac7 j6 -acf je -acc jm -acm jr -acu k0 -ad3 k8 -ad7 kr -adb l2 -adb lm -adl m0 -aet m7 -afd m1 -afp m1 -aga m0 -ahb l5 -ahn kq -ahi k1 -aha jh -ahm iu -ahl i8 -ahg hd -ah3 ge -agt fp -agv fb -ah9 er -ah3 ei -ah7 ed -ahp do -aif db -aj7 d6 -ajv cv -alt cr -anh cm -aob ck -aur c1 -b05 cb -b11 co -b1d dd,-aam jc -ab3 in -abc ia -abg i9,-aan jb -aa7 jt -a96 kq -a8b lg -a7k m4 -a6t mh -a6c mn -a5s mr,-b1d dc -b22 es -b2m fs -b36 hn -b3q jr -b3t kf -b63 lk -b7i lk -b8q l4 -b94 kn -b98 k3 -b9a j6 -b97 ib -b9d hl -b9s hc -bab hd -bc3 i8 -bfs k1 -bhg kk -bjf l4 -bkr lb -bm7 ld -bpg ku -c49 k2 -c7v k5 -clk j9,-375 f6 -381 fa -38g fd -38q fo -39j fr -39p g7 -3ab gh -3am gh -3ar gt -3ao h4 -3bb h9 -3bm hm -3cb hs -3co i9 -3d6 ib -3dm ib -3dn is -3dl j8 -3ek jb -3eq jb -3f3 ji -3ff jp -3gc jm -3gg jo,-3gg jo -3hm k8 -3hr kq -3hv l3 -3ik lb -3it le -3j4 lp -3k5 mf -3kf n3 -3kg n7 -3l4 n7 -3lj na -3ls ni -3md n9 -3o1 ok -3oo pn -3po q6 -3q5 qg -3qu ql -3rf re -3t6 se -3uc st -3ut tc -3vr u6 -408 ug -40k um,-45p 109 -466 10c -46u 10c -47d 10a -49q 10b -4a3 10j -4ae 10l -4au 113 -4b6 11k -4bd 12a -4bb 12s -4bb 13b -4b2 17e -4cf 1b6 -4da 1c7 -4ds 1cm -4eg 1e8 -4f6 1g4 -4en 1h2 -4ev 1k6 -4f1 1lg -4hm 1mr -4ip 1mr -4lh 1me,-500 1k3 -513 1i2,-45p 109 -44v 106 -43d 102 -41i vd -40f uk,-512 1i4 -51a 1hr -51h 1hr -51r 1hs -524 1hv -52o 1i9 -541 1jc -55b 1ke -56q 1lf -58i 1ma -5af 1mu -5cb 1ne -5f6 1nq -5h9 1nu -5j0 1nt -5m7 1na -5nk 1n5 -5od 1nc -5p6 1nr -5qh 1nu -5rp 1op -5t8 1pd -5u9 1pb -600 1os -60u 1p3 -64h 1rc -699 1ro,-6kk 1ug -6p5 20e -6u0 22k -6v8 233,-787 26r -78q 271 -797 27f -7b9 280 -7bp 284,-6kk 1uh -6hk 1t3 -6fm 1sb -6ct 1rk -6ba 1rl -699 1ro,-7bn 284 -7c5 285 -7cl 285 -7cv 28i -7dc 28o -7dr 28r -7e8 291 -7ef 29b -7es 29j -7fa 29j -7g6 29q -7gi 2a7 -7gu 2ag -7hf 2aj -7ho 2an -7i5 2b3 -7j2 2bq -7jh 2c3 -7ju 2c3 -7kb 2c9 -7kp 2cl -7l0 2cu -7lb 2d6 -7lm 2dc -7ma 2di -7na 2ec -7nk 2eo -7o4 2eu -7or 2fc -7ps 2fp -7q8 2fr -7qn 2fr -7r2 2g0 -7r8 2g6 -7se 2gn -7t4 2gu -7tj 2gu -7tp 2gv -7u7 2ha -7uj 2hc -7ut 2hg -7vg 2hn -801 2ht -80c 2hr -810 2i3 -813 2i5 -820 2ia,-71e 23n -72i 23v -73q 23t -75d 23i -76n 237 -77d 237 -78d 23a -78q 23g -796 240 -79e 24h -799 24o -79f 251 -792 25e -790 25p -78c 268 -783 26f -788 26r,-71f 23n -6v3 232,-7k8 215 -7l3 20p -7nd 202 -7or 1vs -7po 1vt -7sd 20f -7uh 213 -7vn 216,-50d 1uf -50n 1uo -50t 1v0 -513 1vg -51h 1vp -51r 202 -521 206 -52h 20o -52v 216 -53d 21c -53h 21e,-578 233 -57p 236 -582 238 -58d 23a -58u 23b -59t 23d -5af 23f -5bh 23f -5c8 23b -5d3 23b,-50e 1uf -4vk 1tr -4us 1td -4ub 1sv -4u8 1sr -4tl 1sd -4tc 1s4 -4sj 1rs -4sd 1rn -4s3 1rb -4rj 1qs -4rb 1qh -4qr 1q3 -4qj 1pu -4q7 1ph -4pu 1p8,-4pv 1p9 -4pe 1ou -4ou 1ol -4ok 1od,-4nv 1o2 -4nc 1nk -4n6 1nf -4mp 1n4 -4mg 1mt -4lq 1mf -4ld 1mf,-4o0 1o3 -4ok 1oe,-8mr 1tl -8na 1t8 -8o4 1s0 -8of 1rk -8on 1re -8p2 1rd -8p7 1rm -8p2 1s3 -8q6 1s6 -8pt 1sp -8q3 1t0 -8r2 1u2 -8rf 1u0 -8rm 1u9 -8rp 1uh -8s8 1ur -8so 1us -8ss 1ut -8t0 1va -8ta 1vc -8th 1vb -8tp 1v6 -8u4 1v4 -8uk 1ve -8v9 1vh -8vc 1vu -8vt 1vu -90a 201 -90j 20i -90s 20m -91t 20h -92f 20j,-8g1 2n6 -8i4 2nn -8io 2np -8jd 2nt -8l3 2nu -8p6 2ns -8pt 2nq -8ro 2nd -8sc 2n3 -8t7 2mr -8u2 2mt -8uv 2nb -8uq 2nc -8uj 2no -8uq 2nv -8v8 2oc -8v9 2ot -8v0 2pb -8uv 2pj -8v7 2pq -8ve 2pg -8vn 2p4 -8vr 2ot -8vs 2p2 -8vq 2p9 -8vd 2po -8vn 2ph -906 2p8 -90n 2p8 -911 2pc -908 2pf -901 2pl -8vn 2pu -905 2ps,-906 2q6 -902 2q6 -8vt 2qa -8vp 2qe -8vv 2qj -902 2qk -900 2qr -8vj 2r2 -8vi 2r6,-9d1 2qp -9ct 2p4 -9d5 2oh -9d9 2oc -9df 2o9 -9e5 2oe,-9cv 2qn -9cp 2r6 -9ce 2r9 -9c5 2rn -9c1 2sj -9b8 2sv -9ah 2t3 -9aq 2u3 -9bs 2uu -9be 2vo -9b7 306 -99n 32i -97n 332 -963 32p -94a 32r -91o 32h -8v7 32i,-5d4 23b -5eq 23j -5f8 245 -5fb 24c -5fi 24n -5fp 25d -5g1 26k -5gf 27l -5h1 284 -5ib 293 -5jj 29e -5kn 29d -5lb 29d -5n6 293 -5nu 28l -5oq 283 -5pp 27v -5qr 285 -5t8 290 -5ur 2a7 -5vm 2at -602 2b9 -62q 2dc -63i 2do -641 2dr -65c 2e2 -66o 2e8 -682 2e3 -68b 2e3 -69q 2dp -6ag 2do -6b5 2dv -6bp 2e5 -6ch 2er -6e7 2fh -6ea 2g2 -6ei 2gc -6ev 2gj -6em 2h6 -6f6 2hp -6fk 2ia -6g5 2j3 -6gu 2jh -6i1 2jj -6ik 2jj -6ir 2jb -6ja 2j7 -6jd 2j5 -6km 2ig -6l5 2ia,-6mq 2ih -6n8 2io -6o1 2j4 -6qb 2kk,-6tt 2nm -6v1 2oj -70p 2pk -72t 2q9 -73q 2qi -76h 2rg -77m 2rk -79o 2rm -7be 2rn -7cm 2s2 -7d2 2t0 -7d0 2t9 -7d6 2tm -7dh 2uv -7do 30a -7f2 31j -7g4 321 -7he 321 -7hh 320 -7ki 32e -7lr 32a -7n8 327 -7np 319 -7nq 307 -7o5 2vp -7of 2vh -7ot 2vk -7ph 2vs -7qd 309 -7ss 312 -7uq 31f -83n 31v -8a3 324 -8dr 324,-91c 2tp -91r 2u1 -924 2ub -928 2uv -92k 2v6 -92t 2vn -935 307 -93n 30l -93l 312 -948 31j -94a 321 -94a 32j -945 32q -94d 32p,-8v8 32i -8t8 338 -8sf 340 -8ps 34r -8pa 35p -8on 379 -8o8 37t -8mg 38b -8m4 38s -8m5 3a9 -8kv 3b1 -8jt 3bt -8jg 3c9 -8gm 3d9 -8fk 3ea -8eq 3f5,-8si 31n -8rp 31p,-8q5 31p -8po 31p,-8o9 328 -8nl 32n,-8hd 334 -8h3 334,-8gk 331 -8ft 331,-93o 34e -91v 33t,-91n 33o -91i 33o,-911 33o -905 349 -8vk 349,-8v5 34h -8t9 34j,-8te 2o1 -8te 2np,-8t6 2nn -8sg 2o8,-8s3 2og -8ru 2og,-8ra 2od -8qh 2od,-81f 2ia -817 2id,-7vj 2is -7uq 2i5,-7ul 2i5 -7u6 2i3,-7t3 2hr -7sh 2hr,-7hm 2c5 -7hh 2bm,-7h2 2be -7go 2b9,-7fv 2b2 -7eu 2aq -7e8 2ao,-9e6 2of -9ei 2ol,-9f2 2qk -9gk 2sj,-9hf 2t2 -9jg 2ur,-9jt 2uk -9lp 2vi,-9m3 2vk -9oj 30n,-9mp 30q -9m0 30d,-9l2 2vk -9kr 2vk,-9ke 2vi -9k2 2vi,-9i1 2u7 -9hu 2u5,-9fm 2uk -9fc 2v3,-9d3 2t2 -9cs 2t7,-9cp 2tc -9cu 2tj,-9di 2u2 -9d1 2u2,-9ca 2tt -9ca 2to,-9c8 2tj -9c5 2tj,-579 233 -576 233 -566 22q -54s 229 -53a 219,-6mp 2ih -6ls 2ia -6l5 2ia,-6ts 2nm -6q9 2kj,-91c 2tp -918 2tn -911 2to -90t 2tr -90l 2u7 -90e 2uk -8vo 2vf -8ur 309 -8tu 30s -8t0 319 -8rs 31k -8qt 31n -8pj 31n,-8pk 31n -8dl 324,-904 2q7 -90a 2q6 -90e 2qb -90i 2qd -90k 2q5 -90e 2pt -906 2pr -8vu 2ps,-7k9 216 -7jh 21f -7im 21t -7i8 221 -7hv 221 -7ha 22a -7gf 22b -7fq 22c,-7vh 218 -83e 218 -86n 218 -8bn 216 -8f7 20n -8iv 1vk -8lp 1uc -8n9 1tb,-92c 20k -93j 20j -942 20f -94h 206 -958 201,-9ae 1sa -9dl 1t3 -9h3 1tl -9lb 1u3 -9pa 1u7 -9uh 1u8 -a19 1ul -a1l 202 -a0s 20j -a1t 20r -a1v 21p,-a1o 225 -a1o 228 -a22 21m -a27 22s -a2t 236 -a32 23d -a3r 24g -a4s 24o -a4u 26c -a5v 278 -a7c 27i -a80 283 -a9p 291 -aad 296 -a9p 2a2 -a98 2ao -aad 2a7 -aaq 2ac -aaq 2b0 -abv 2c0 -acj 2ca -ad5 2d1 -a9s 2eg -a9k 2et -a9d 2fj -aa6 2f4 -aai 2el -abe 2e9 -ace 2dg -aco 2db -ad2 2dd,-a91 2u3 -a9o 2st -ab0 2qq -abu 2pr -ad0 2pa -aec 2p0 -ahb 2os -ail 2os -ama 2oq -aok 2oq -apk 2ot -aq5 2p5 -aqa 2p6 -aqi 2p7 -aqv 2p7 -are 2pb -arh 2pi -asf 2pn -asv 2pq -at7 2ps -atj 2pu -ats 2pq -au4 2pt -aub 2q1 -auu 2pv -av9 2q6 -b00 2q6 -b05 2qa -b0n 2qd -b0u 2qe -b1g 2qc -b1p 2qj -b20 2qj -b28 2qh -b2e 2qi -b2p 2ql -b2v 2qq -b3a 2qn -b3j 2qo -b3u 2qq -b4k 2qq -b4n 2qt -b4q 2qv -b5b 2qt -b5k 2r1 -b5s 2r2 -b6j 2r1 -b6p 2r1 -b7n 2qv -b7r 2r1 -b82 2r1 -b8c 2r0 -b8k 2r4 -b8v 2r3,-ami 2r8 -amc 2r3,-al9 2qn -al5 2qo,-akk 2qj -akh 2qj,-ak4 2qm -ain 2qo,-aid 2qo -ahr 2qr,-agm 2r7 -af6 2rp,-afg 2q4 -ae8 2q4,-ae3 2qe -ad5 2r0,-aaq 2bh -a91 2c7,-aa9 2cf -aa4 2cm,-a64 280 -a5j 298,-a5l 29b -a5q 29b,-a72 29b -a6m 2a1,-a6e 2a4 -a6e 2a1,-a35 277 -a2r 26e,-a27 25e -a25 256,-a1r 24n -a1h 24l,-99f 1tm -97l 1vl,-96i 209 -91v 225,-8s1 20j -8rv 20t,-8q8 1vd -8q8 1v3,-8q5 1ud -8pp 1u0,-8qs 1vb -8r1 1vd,-8rv 1vn -8t9 20o,-8to 20t -8u2 20v,-8um 217 -8up 217,-8e2 21t -85h 21o,-9nf 25e -9nf 24l,-9n5 23s -9m7 22f -9ks 21h -9jd 22h -9j8 22f -9h7 21r -9e0 222 -9d5 230 -9bb 23f -99k 24l -982 27p -961 29v,-9l1 24v -9lo 25j -9o8 27m -9pg 27p -9ro 280 -9sc 28i -9t8 29i -9vg 2b2 -9vl 2bc,-9pn 27a -9pn 25t -9p6 25j -9o8 25g,-9gt 259 -9fq 267 -9f1 27a -9ea 27h,-ame 2gs -apv 2hk -aub 2ia -b0q 2id -b6g 2ie -ba5 2i4 -bdo 2h6 -bg3 2gd -bjr 2fa -bld 2f2 -bmv 2er -boh 2ff -bpd 2fp -bqb 2gn -br4 2hl,-ame 2gt -ai4 2fh -aeh 2dm -ae3 2df -adn 2db -acv 2de,-61r 1r4 -61u 1qb,-61p 1q1 -61h 1q1,-60h 1pi -602 1pk,-602 1q3 -5vv 1q6,-5vv 1qd -5vg 1q3,-5v1 1ps -5u8 1ps -5sr 1q8,-5mr 1o2 -5mj 1o2,-5l9 1o5 -5kn 1oa,-56o 1m6 -54s 1kp,-545 1kf -53h 1jp,-5u3 2ds -5ts 2bc,-5ti 2b7 -5t0 2al,-5sm 2ae -5ro 2av,-5rj 2b4 -5qj 29n -5q4 29g -5p3 29q -5nh 2aq -5mt 2bt -5lm 2cf -5kv 2cf,-6ee 2in -6ee 2is -6bf 2hc -6aj 2h0 -68l 2h7 -683 2h2 -667 2ha -65c 2i3 -657 2i3 -61h 2in -612 2jl -60m 2jv -5sf 2l4,-7m6 33q -7mb 33q,-7ls 33o -7lg 33v,-7ks 347 -7kp 34e,-7jr 33v -7j7 33v,-86h 32g -86j 32l,-84l 33j -843 334,-841 32v -83k 334,-6lc 21m -6k9 20l -6j4 1vg -6hn 1vl -6g2 1v8 -6fo 1un -6ds 1uk -6cu 1u3 -6c8 1tp -691 1tk -673 1tm,-7qd 21j -7qb 217,-7pp 20o -7p5 20o,-7oa 20o -7o5 20q,-7nh 20v -7ne 20v,-8g3 2n6 -8aj 2lm -81u 2ia,-9ej 2ol -9fk 2pc -9ig 2r4 -9la 2se -9nr 2th -9sd 2ut -9uo 2v9,-9uo 2v9 -a31 2va -a4n 2v5 -a6g 2uj -a7k 2tu -a91 2u1,-ba5 2r1 -baf 2r3 -bb2 2r6 -bb8 2r6,-ba4 2r1 -b8v 2r3,-bbb 2r6 -bbi 2r6 -bbs 2r3 -bc5 2r6 -bcf 2r7 -bcv 2r5 -bd7 2r3 -bde 2qv -beu 2qp -bf9 2qp -bfn 2qv -bg1 2qr -bga 2qp -bgk 2qm -bh7 2qi -biv 2qg -bk1 2qk -bk6 2qk,-clj j9 -cm4 ja -cmg jf -cmq jj -cmt ju -cn7 k5 -cnc kb -cne kh -co0 ko -co6 l4 -co9 ld -coj lm -con lr -cpf mg -cpk mj -cpt mq -cpq n8 -cqa ng -cql np -cri o6 -crs oe -cs4 or -csd p4 -csn pc -ct7 pj -cu6 q0 -cuh q5 -cus qa -cvb qd -cvk qd -cvp qd -d07 qe -d0o qp -d11 qv -d1b rc -d1g s1 -d1n sc -d22 sj -d2b sp -d3p tl -d45 u0 -d4b ua -d4c ui -d4v uq -d59 us -d5b v3 -d5b va -d5s vi,-d5s vi -d64 vq -d6f vu -d7m 10c -d7u 10g -d83 10p -d8s 119 -d96 11l -d9j 11s -da0 125 -da5 128 -daq 12k -dav 12v -dbl 132 -dbr 133 -dcq 13t -dcu 14g -dcu 150 -ddg 15f -ddn 15o -deb 166 -det 16g -df9 16m -dfu 16l -dgs 17b -dh0 17i -dik 188 -diq 18j -dkf 19f -dlg 1a5 -dm4 1ai -dn6 1b3 -dns 1bu,-dns 1c0 -dpb 1cm -ds6 1dj -dtm 1ds -e1j 1e3 -e4r 1e0,-ehi 1dr -eij 1ds -eon 1d7,-e6e 1dk -e7b 1df -e8a 1dj -e8m 1dm -e90 1dm -e9a 1dm -ea6 1dj -eap 1dm -ebi 1dm -ec1 1dm -ed1 1dh -edf 1dd -eef 1de -ef4 1dg -efr 1dl -egv 1dp -ehm 1ds,-e6f 1dk -e4q 1e0,-eu5 1du -etq 1e9 -ete 1eg -esv 1eo -esh 1ev -es8 1f4 -erf 1fc -er0 1fi -eqi 1fk,-eu6 1du -euc 1dm -euq 1dc -evb 1d0 -evf 1ct -evt 1ck -evv 1c5 -evu 1bn -evp 1bc -evt 1b0 -f03 1ad -f04 1a5 -evv 19j -evu 192 -f01 18s -f02 18l -f01 18e -f0b 184 -f0e 182 -f0e 17k -f0k 17e -f0p 173 -f0s 16l -f11 16d -f19 160 -f1f 15d -f1n 143 -f1l 13a,-f1l 13c -f1i 12r -f1h 127 -f18 11k -f17 117,-f18 19d -f13 19h,-f0d 19l -f0n 19u,-f0o 1a0 -f0o 1ad -f0f 1ao,-f0i 1b3 -f0i 1b7,-f02 1b6 -f03 1ba,-f08 1bk -f0f 1bq,-euv 1e4 -ev6 1do,-evd 1dc -eus 1dq,-eup 1e1 -eug 1ec,-eu3 1em -ett 1er,-eqk 1fj -eq4 1fp -epi 1g6 -eop 1gj -eo8 1gt -eo3 1h4 -enr 1ha -en7 1ho -emr 1hs -em8 1i1 -ell 1i3 -el6 1i4 -ekc 1i5 -eji 1i5 -eir 1ik -eie 1j2 -ehl 1kc -ehm 1kp -eho 1l6 -ehr 1md -eh2 1o1 -eeu 1q7 -edr 1qt -ec4 1r2 -eas 1rm -e9f 1t3 -e66 1vm -e4s 20m -e0n 234,-5rd 1 -5sb -14,-5tm -30 -5s8 -10,-br4 2hj -bs9 2ij -btl 2jo,-c2c 2m9 -c81 2oh,-e0o 233 -duq 23s -dtm 244 -dsa 24c -dre 24c -dqj 248 -dor 23u -dnv 23p,-bk5 2qj -bln 2qi -bmk 2qh -bo3 2q9 -bot 2q4 -bs2 2p6 -btb 2on -bvs 2n7,-c1g 2mu -c26 2n2 -c2s 2nj -c3d 2nu -c4d 2oa -c6g 2os -c75 2ov -c91 2p7 -c9p 2pc -cai 2pg,-c81 2oi -c8f 2oj -c8r 2op -c93 2os -c9c 2ov -c9o 2p6,-c9o 2p6 -cat 2pj,-bvr 2n7 -c0h 2mr -c10 2mq -c1d 2ms -c1i 2mu,-bp0 2h9 -bp0 2h4,-boc 2gb -bnm 2g1,-bn7 2fp -bmv 2fp,-bm6 2fu -blg 2gi,-bmj 2gq -bmq 2gv,-blv 2gs -blq 2h1,-bku 2g6 -bkp 2g1,-bfa 2hg -bek 2hv,-bce 2i7 -bc1 2i7,-aqm 2im -aqa 2im,-aq5 2im -aq2 2ij,-b84 2rt -b76 2rq,-b68 2rt -b5i 2rv,-b1i 2rb -b1b 2r9,-b0s 2r6 -b0i 2re,-b03 2re -avr 2rb,-av7 2rb -aur 2rb,-auj 2r4 -au4 2r4,-bf5 2sr -bfa 2t0,-bh4 2se -bh9 2sm,-bt0 2qs -bta 2qn,-c14 2oc -c17 2oa,-cn1 35n -cqi 38k -ctt 3ad -d3k 3c9 -dbb 3dp -dgv 3ep -dqo 3fd -dv1 3fi -eca 3fg -eha 3fi,-do0 23o -dk9 22s,-dkb 22s -dgd 21u -dg2 21r -dfr 21o -dfm 21m -dff 21k,-df3 21g -deu 21h -dek 21b -def 21b -de7 21a,-d2h 1tv -d1u 1to -d23 1ug -d3d 1uk -d42 1uu -d4f 1vd -d58 1vn -d5p 1vu -d6b 206 -d6l 20i -d6q 211 -d7e 21v -d7t 229 -d89 22m -d8t 230 -d92 232 -d9h 23c -dak 248 -db3 24n -dcb 25q -dcv 269 -ddh 26e -df0 27m -dfs 280 -dg8 28c,-dff 21j -df4 21g,-d2i 1tu -d2b 1t3 -d2a 1sq -d2e 1s7 -d2e 1s2 -d24 1qp -d16 1q5 -d18 1ol,-d16 1ol -d16 1og -d0a 1ns -d0a 1nn -d1g 1mp -d2b 1mk -d0f 1n1 -d05 1nb -d0a 1lr -d18 1km -d0f 1l5 -d03 1m8 -cvu 1mk -cvc 1l7 -cuh 1ke -cv7 1lk -cvr 1mu -cvm 1nb -cu7 1md -ct4 1mi -cv5 1ni -cvf 1nn -ct9 1nl -cr3 1nv -cq7 1o9 -cot 1nn -cn8 1n6 -ckh 1nq -cjj 1nl -cij 1nb -ci9 1nb -cbk 1n8 -c6n 1mn -c2i 1md -btb 1kt -bpl 1j9 -bo8 1in,-dg9 28c -dgd 28l -dgj 28t -dgv 297 -dh3 29d -dhe 29n -dhp 2a0 -di2 2ad -dic 2aj -dj2 2b8,-dj4 2b8 -dk1 2bn -dko 2c6 -dl9 2cc -dln 2ci -dm8 2co -dmj 2cq -dna 2cq,-dn9 2cq -doe 2cr -doj 2cs -dpm 2cu -dqq 2cu -dr4 2cu -drm 2cs -ds7 2cn -dso 2cj -dth 2cl -du1 2cn -duq 2co -dv5 2cp -e08 2cp -e10 2cm -e1s 2cq -e2a 2cr,-eat 2cu -eag 2d9 -e9q 2dp -e87 2ej -e6u 2f4,-e71 2f2 -e58 2fi -e52 2fh -e4q 2fl -e4f 2fp -e3r 2fs -e3b 2g4 -e34 2g7 -e17 2gn -e11 2gq -e0i 2h0 -dvp 2h9,-eas 2cv -eb0 2cr -eb9 2cg -eb8 2c7 -eb6 2bs -ebb 2bl -ebh 2bf -ebo 2b8 -ec2 2b0 -eck 2aj -edr 29o -eec 292,-een 28l -eko 25g,-eec 294 -ee2 28q -edl 28m -edd 28j -eef 28o -eef 28j -ee9 280 -eeh 27e -eek 27b -eeh 280 -eeo 28b -een 28i,-ekp 25e -enc 24i -eop 24k -esr 23u -eu8 23r -eug 23r,-eg4 298 -egg 293,-ehm 280 -ei2 287,-ei2 28f -ego 298,-ege 29d -eg4 29p,-edp 2be -edp 2b9,-ee0 2aq -ee0 2b6,-edu 2be -edu 2bj,-dvr 2h9 -dut 2hp -dus 2i8,-dus 2i8 -duv 2in -dv3 2it -dur 2jm -duq 2k2 -dv3 2kr -dv6 2lo -dv7 2m5 -dth 2n1,-dti 2n0 -dsk 2nr -dse 2o8 -dsa 2oi -drc 2pa -dqs 2q2 -dq7 2qm -dpn 2rh -dpd 2s4 -dod 2t3 -dnr 2th,-dnq 2th -dn3 2u7 -dmj 2v2 -dm5 2vd -dlc 304 -dkp 30q -dj8 31u -di3 32n -dg8 33g -dft 33j -dcl 34b -d9r 34v -d6s 356 -d50 356 -d1s 358 -d00 355 -cuu 350 -ctb 34h -cso 348,-cn1 35n -ck1 32m,-c27 2p6 -c29 2on,-c1j 2oi -c1g 2op,-c0n 2ou -c0d 2ou,-cl4 35m -ch4 31f,-ci0 325 -cgj 2vg,-cre 3ae -co5 37s,-d54 3eo -cv9 3cn,-d1k 3dd -ct8 3b7,-d1r 3c3 -d0e 3br,-d6a 3ej -d4e 3ds,-d70 3eb -d81 3eg,-eh9 3fj -emd 3fi,-emc 3fj -esg 3ff -etf 3fc -ets 3f6 -eu4 3ep,-eu4 3ep -euh 3ej -eup 3eh -eur 3ec -eul 3e1 -eue 3du -eul 3dd -euq 3d7 -eul 3cr -eua 3cj -eu3 3c3 -eu5 3br -ev8 3b1 -evn 3aj -evo 3a8 -evh 3a0 -evs 392 -f0i 38i -f04 37m -evp 379 -f0c 367 -f10 35g -f1t 34o -f1j 34b -f2a 33g -f3c 32g -f58 318 -f6b 311 -f8r 306 -f9c 306,-emu 3h4 -eni 3h3 -ent 3gr -eo1 3ga -eo9 3g7 -eoc 3gm -eo0 3h8 -end 3hd,-emv 3h2 -en1 3gt -emr 3gc -em4 3g7 -em2 3go -em6 3h2,-em7 3h3 -em0 3h8 -ele 3h0 -el7 3gj -ekt 3g9 -el0 3h2 -elc 3hf -eln 3hm -elr 3ht -em5 3ib -emc 3iu -en4 3iu -enf 3i6 -enf 3hl -enf 3hh,-ene 3ic -enn 3jf -enn 3k6 -enc 3k3 -en5 3jp -en3 3jj -emm 3ka -emd 3kd -em4 3jv -em8 3jg -em9 3j5 -em9 3iv,-eet 3i5 -eei 3hl -edl 3g9 -ed9 3gi -edm 3hh -edv 3i1 -ee5 3ia,-een 3hs -eev 3h2 -efo 3gq -efv 3h3 -efs 3hl -efk 3i6,-efp 3hv -egf 3hm -egu 3gv -ehm 3gl -egr 3ht -eg8 3ia -efq 3ih -efo 3ji -efo 3k7 -efd 3kf -eep 3ke -ee8 3ju -ee5 3iu -ee5 3ig,-efq 3k7 -eg2 3kv -eg1 3la -efg 3lf -ef9 3lf,-ef6 3l1 -ef6 3li -eeq 3lq -eeb 3lr -edu 3lf -ee3 3kp -ee9 3kc -eeb 3k2,-ef0 3ln -eeq 3mf -eeb 3mi -ee0 3m6 -eeh 3m4 -eeh 3lv -eef 3lp,-efq 3le -efp 3ln -efu 3lr -eg4 3m4 -efj 3m7 -efd 3m7 -efb 3lr -ef8 3lg,-ee3 3ib -ee7 3ig -eef 3ij -eeo 3ii -ees 3if -eet 3i9,-efk 3i4 -eeu 3i9,-efo 3il -efp 3ih -efk 3i3,-e5p 3k7 -dra 3ms -dnb 3l8,-e5n 3k7 -dt5 3fl -dn8 3l2,-dt1 3fq -dre 3mj,-e56 3kb -e5b 3n5,-ds1 3mu -ds8 3pb -drv 3p5 -dri 3mu,-dne 3lb -do0 3na -do1 3ld,-e4o 3kk -e55 3ms,-e59 3n0 -ds8 3pc,-e5d 3n0 -e5k 3pl -dsr 3rq -ds8 3p5,-dsu 3rm -drs 3r9 -drj 3p1 -ds4 3p5,-e55 3mq -e4t 3mq -e4e 3mi -e4c 3n1,-do1 3n3 -do8 3n0 -dq7 3me,-doc 3n1 -dop 3pa -dnu 3n4,-do0 3n8 -do7 3ok -dol 3ov,-dom 3oh -drk 3ng,-ds2 3n8 -e1m 3lg -e1o 3l9,-dnb 3gt -dnb 3h3 -dne 3hr -dn8 3i7 -dn4 3ht -dmv 3hd -dmv 3h6,-dna 3gs -dn6 3gl -dmu 3gj -dmm 3fq -dm2 3fq -dm3 3gf,-dm4 3gh -dm1 3gu -dlr 3hp -dls 3i5 -dm5 3hh -dm7 3i1 -dm8 3ib -dmc 3il -dmk 3iq -dmt 3io -dn3 3ig -dn3 3i4 -dn4 3hv,-dn6 3if -dn8 3io,-dmp 3j7 -dmi 3k1 -dmc 3k4 -dm8 3jh -dma 3is -dmb 3im,-dna 3je -dnq 3jk,-dmr 3j8 -dn1 3jk -dn6 3ju -dnh 3k4 -dnv 3jn -dnl 3ji,-dnb 3jd -dnb 3j8 -dn6 3im,-dm6 3jl -dlv 3k2 -dm8 3k6,-9af 1sa -99a 1s0 -97m 1ri -96i 1rf -95m 1rf -94p 1ra -93l 1qq -92j 1qm -91p 1r4 -92h 1s0 -92p 1s6 -92d 1t4 -92n 1tc -93r 1tm -941 1uq -955 1vk -95h 200 -951 204,-97b 1su -95p 1se,-95t 1sm -95j 1ss,-953 1t2 -959 1tg,-959 1ts -95f 1u8,-ck3 32o -cgp 2v6 -cdj 2rs -cc0 2qa -cas 2pi#60 -1m 60 1j,54 1h 51 -1l 55 -1i 58 1f,-22 -1o -23 1f,-1f 1h -1d -1q,-19 -1o -1a 1e,-32 1h -5m -20,-6g -1t -37 1j,-6f -1s -76 -1p -8n -1o -8b 1g -9b -1s -c4 -1t -d7 -1v -e0 19 -dp -22 -eh -23 -f5 -28 -ft -2h -gc -2j -lc k -l8 c -gl -30,-lb k -la -6 -l4 -6 -l9 g,-37 1j -37 1e -35 d -2o e -35 1i,-8a 1e -8a 1a -85 q -81 12 -88 19,-e3 19 -ef k -eb l -e2 12 -dv 1a,-gl -2v -ev -41 -ds -4k -cp -57 -bn -5e -a7 -5c -8f -4i -5i -1s,80 1l 7p 1b 7n 13 7j k 7m 12 7t 15 7t 10 7t s 7t m 7u j 83 s 84 17 89 14 87 q 8c d 8j 7 8e h 8d s 8g 16 8j 11 8l s 8n n 8n 10 8k 1c 8n 1f 97 m 9o e,9l f 9c k 96 v 93 14 8v 1d 97 17 9f u 9a 17 95 1d 98 ,9q 1j 9o 1f 9k 19 9k 10 9m 15 9n 1a 9r 1d 9t 11 9r m 9o i 9v t a0 17 a1 1e a7 16 a7 13 a4 1g a5 1k,-8f 2 -5f 5 -5d 1g,-8s 1 -dk -2,-bu -4 -bt -1t,-ap -1t -aq -1p -ap -5,-bp -1l -ba -1l,-bn -1f -bc -1f,-bn -19 -be -18,-br -12 -bd -10,-bo -q -ba -o,-bk -m -bc -i,-bk -d -b2 -d,-dv -4 -hg -5 -hi 16,-7p 1 -7n -8 -7j -e -7f -e,-6f 2 -6f -5 -6k -e,-7a -d -7b -g -7b -o -73 -15 -6s -17 -6p -10 -6q -m -6v -f -75 -e -7a -e,-6s -h -6l -f,-7f 2 -7f -6,-6o 1 -6q -4,-hp 16 -hq 9,-ia 14 -i6 7,-i6 7 -hr 8,-hr 8 -hk -f,-hp -14 -hl -q -gv -8,-h1 -7 -ha -4 -hs -j -i4 -11,-i4 -12 -i6 -g -i6 8,-hv -12 -i3 -1a -i3 -1e,-i1 -1g -hn -1l -hi -1g -hk -1a -hm -17,-i2 -10 -hq -14,-gr -7 -gq -n -gg -n -gf -8 -gg -4,-gg -d -fu -e -ff -s -f9 -m -fo -b -g7 -5,-fu -j -fu -u -fo -11 -fe -14 -fb -11 -f7 -p -f6 -h -f6 -8,-fu -p -g3 -t -g5 -13 -g4 -1a -g0 -1i,-fj -1e -fi -1b -fi -16,-g0 -1f -gi -1f -g4 -1h,-g0 -1e -fj -1f -fj -1l -fm -1p -fq -1q -fu -1o -g2 -1k,-f5 -5 -f5 -8,-fq -5 -fq -b,-c8 47 -br 3g,-c0 48 -bn 3m,-bo 4a -be 3j,-bf 46 -b5 3l,-b0 46 -aq 3o,-ao 4d -ah 3q,-af 4f -a7 3o,-9v 4n -9l 3m,-bl 3b -bq 2k,-ba 3f -bb 39 -bg 2l,-av 3j -ba 2i,-au 39 -b2 2k,-af 3d -ak 2n,-a0 3e -a4 2o,-9o 3d -9t 2m,-9k 37 -9l 2s,-97 3a -9e 2l,-cc 3k -ci 2r,-ch 3d -cl 32,-cl 3h -co 38,-cq 3l -d1 3a,-d4 3u -d8 3m,-df 46 -de 3m,-8s 3e -8q 48,-8v 3t -8s 4l,-93 44 -94 53,-9a 4m -9e 5e,-9h 55 -9g 5v,-h2 9s -gv aj,-gu 9t -gl am,-gi 9v -g2 ai,-g4 a3 -fn b4,-fi a5 -fb aj,-f9 a6 -f0 ak,-en a6 -eh au,-e8 a9 -dt b1,-dn ae -dd bl,-gv a9 -db an,-gh am -de b8,-h2 b0 -d1 bk,13v -u 13g -1n 133 -2a 12r -2r 12q -3c 12q -3v 132 -4p 13l -5s,16g -7k 17l -7q 188 -7n 18k -79 18t -71,19r -6m 1a5 -62 1ad -5b 1ak -47 1ak -3a 1aj -2p 1ah -2e 19v -18 19l -r,183 -u 189 -1o 18l -3k 18k -4h 18c -57 182 -5e 17n -53 170 -52 16b -52 15j -5a 15g -5c 14r -50 14h -3u 14g -2s 14r -1s 150 -1a 158 -s,156 -72 14s -7f 14f -7j 146 -7m 14a -7q 150 -7j 15d -78 15i -73,18t -73 194 -6v 19d -7b 1a6 -7i 1a3 -7f 19m -74 19j -6t 19s -6k,33 5i 2v 3f,13l -5s 146 -6h 14n -6t 151 -72,15g -76 166 -7d 16g -7k,153 -70 14u -6f 14k -62 14n -5l 152 -61 15f -67 15n -68 16b -62 16p -62 170 -65 16l -6f 16t -6r 16v -70 16p -7a 168 -7c 160 -76 15f -75 15v -6t,19i -6q 19k -69 1a5 -5f 1a5 -52 19r -52 19j -5f 19b -5o 197 -5o 18u -5s 18c -60 17m -60 177 -5v 170 -5t 175 -64 17c -66 17d -6a 17c -6j 17i -75 17q -79 188 -7a 18i -6q,18i -6q 193 -6u,157 -5v 15a -5m 15j -5f 15p -5a,18d -5v 183 -5g 17v -5c,18f -70 18f -74 18f -7c,146 -24 13n -24 13k -2e 13t -25 140 -2c 148 -2f 13s -2n 13f -2t,13f -2u 13t -2v 13a -3b 13f -3c 13s -3e 13d -3t 13l -3s 13q -3q 13o -4d 13o -4l 13m -4t 13t -4t,19e -1k 197 -1n 18r -1t 19f -1t 19h -1n 19q -20 199 -27 193 -2c 19r -2g 190 -30 19f -30 19o -31 19h -3b 19c -3d 19b -3i 19m -3f 19p -3i 19g -40 19c -46,33f mq 33j mq,338 td 33b oc 33f oa 33a tf,33a oc 32v o9 32j oa 326 on 322 pe 323 q7 325 r4 327 s4 327 st 32c sp 32v sk 333 sl 338 sl,33a on 337 p6 339 pk,338 rc 337 rs 337 s6 338 s9,32f po 32f p2 32l ou 330 p5 32v pa 32p pc 333 pu 32p pn 32j pk 32g pp,32f q5 32i qv 32v qq 334 qj 331 qg 32t qe 332 q9 32t q3 32n q3 32g q5,32g ru 32g r7 32r r5 330 r9 332 ri 32u rk 32s rn 330 s7 32n rt 32i s9 32g rp,35h tg 35k td 35t t9 361 t6 364 t3 364 st 365 sp 366 sk 36a sg 36e s6 36e s0 36c rs,36c rs 364 rm 35u rl,35u rl 35u re 363 r9,364 r7 368 r6,36s rv 37h rq,36v sa 37h s3,36v sj 375 sp,391 t7 37b tq,38v t8 39c t5 39h t0 39p sq 3a2 ss 3a6 t0 3aj su 3b3 ss 3br t7 3c0 tg 3cj tl 3df tu 3ds ub 3e2 uq 3e6 uv 3eu v5 3f8 v5 3fp vl 3g8 107 3gk 10d 3he 11c 3hg 11t 3he 12a 3hi 12m 3ha 138 3gf 142 3gd 14j 3gc 14v 3g8 15k,3b0 u1 3bt ts,3bh u1 3ch u2,3c0 u9 3d6 uf,3cr uk 3dn v4,3di v9 3e3 vm,3e5 10e 3fl 10d,3fa 10h 3fr 10m,3g1 10r 3g8 111,3g8 15g 3gn 161 3gu 161 3hc 161 3hr 16k 3i8 170 3j1 16h 3k4 16s 3kd 176 3km 17t 3kp 18j 3l3 19n 3la 1a9 3l2 1b5,bql 2vb bpe 2st bp1 2ro bo8 2pe bob 2np bon 2n4 bqc 2lp brk 2l2 bsk 2kt,bsm 2kt bu1 2k1 bv3 2k1 c0e 2ki c0i 2kk c2l 2kv c4s 2lq c5t 2np c5v 2o8 c54 2sb c52 2sj c4h 2to c34 2vf,c17 2vc c2n 2tc c30 2r8 c32 2pu c2s 2oj c25 2nm c1k 2n9 bvs 2mt buk 2n1 bt2 2nm bsg 2n6 bs7 2ms,bt2 2nm bs7 2oi brr 2p5 br8 2r1 brh 2t6 bri 2u8 brt 2v8,bqm 2lv bq9 2l0 bpm 2kl bol 2kd bpi 2lg bpq 2m6 bpm 2n1 bpe 2o8 bpf 2pe bq0 2o1 bql 2n2 brc 2mn bsj 2mj btn 2mp bu1 2mp bts 2mc bu0 2lh bu2 2kk bto 2kd bsu 2kg bsd 2kt brp 2l9 bqr 2ll,c0l 2mg bvu 2n0 c03 2m8 c02 2m2 bvq 2lc c0p 2kl c1j 2kq c22 2ld,c23 2lg c3e 2lu c4n 2lg c58 2l4 c5t 2l8 c5i 2lg c57 2ll c4l 2m8 c4m 2ms c52 2o1 c52 2ov c4s 2oo c3q 2n5 c3i 2n4 c2p 2n4 c2c 2mu c13 2ma c0p 2ma c0g 2mg,c0r 2n1 c14 2n1 c1k 2mn,c8s 315 c8v 319 c8b 30e c8d 2vo c8n 30j c90 30u,c9u 2vc c96 2to c96 2ta c9l 2ud ca3 2uk ca8 2tl cap 2ts cai 2uq cbq 2th cc3 2ss cbl 2u9 cb3 2uq cbm 2v2 cc5 2uk cbg 2v4,cg1 2vb cg0 2v2 cfv 2uq cfv 2uc cfs 2u2 cfp 2tk cfp 2tc cfp 2t5 cfn 2ss cfn 2sd cfn 2s7 cfg 2rv cf5 2rv cep 2rt cef 2ri ce7 2r0 ce5 2qb ceb 2pv cej 2pu cen 2q6 ceu 2qs cf9 2r4 cfl 2r4 cfm 2qr cfj 2pu cfj 2pf cfj 2p7 cfj 2om cfp 2o2 cg7 2nv cg9 2o5 cgd 2os cgi 2pq,cgk 2pr ch0 2pi ch2 2on ch2 2ob chl 2o0 ci4 2o1 chu 2p5 chu 2pq chd 2qm cgp 2r2 cgl 2r2 cgo 2sh cgo 2t2 cgt 2u9 cgu 2ur cgu 2v4 cgv 2v7,9tu 2hf 9tl 2hq 9th 2i3 9ti 2id 9tj 2in 9to 2ip 9tk 2j7 9tp 2ji 9tu 2jq 9u5 2jv 9uc 2kf 9uc 2ki 9v7 2kn,cod 2vc co2 2vb cnt 2v2 cns 2uq cnv 2ue co1 2ua coe 2u5 coi 2u5,coe 2ut cor 2tj col 2ti coe 2t8 coj 2tb coq 2tf cpe 2tf cpo 2ta cp3 2tj cov 2tj,cot 2to coq 2u0 coh 2v0,cos 2tq cp0 2tq,cp1 2tp cpm 2u5,cpm 2u9 cph 2ui cpj 2un cpo 2ud cpp 2uj,cpm 2u5 cpr 2u6 cqf 2ue,cpt 2ud cq1 2ud,cq2 2ud cq4 2u7 cqi 2u7 cqr 2ul,cor 2vb cp2 2v2,cod 2vb coo 2v7 cp0 2v1,cp3 2uo cp0 2u9 cot 2u6,cq3 2u7 cqg 2u3 cqr 2u8 cqt 2ug cqt 2ur,cos 2uu coi 2v6 co9 2v6 co5 2v2 co3 2uo co3 2ug cob 2ub coi 2ua,com 2ub cou 2um cou 2us,cot 2tt cph 2up,cpo 2u2 cpj 2tt cpj 2tq cpp 2ts cpv 2tu cq0 2u1 cpt 2u3,cog 2so co7 2sb co7 2s4 co8 2s1 coj 2rt cou 2s7 cos 2sf cok 2sm coh 2sn,con 2sn cp9 2t4 cpg 2tb cpb 2td cp6 2t8 coo 2su coh 2sr,cod 2sm co5 2ss cnv 2t1 co9 2ta cof 2tb coc 2t6 co7 2t0 cod 2ss,co4 2t7 cnt 2u2 cnm 2v2 cn6 2vd cnt 2va cnv 2v6 con 2v9 cou 2v6,cpo 2un cq0 2up cqe 2ul cqg 2ug,cpt 2uj cqb 2uh,cpp 2uq cpo 2v2 cpt 2va cqd 2vd cqs 2v9 cr0 2uv cr0 2uk,cq0 2uq cq1 2v2 cqc 2v7 cqo 2v3 cqs 2uq cqs 2un,-177 -4n -153 -41,-12j -37 -12e -9i -12j -9h -12p -3b,-12i -9f -137 -9j -13v -9a -148 -8t -14h -75 -14o -47,-147 -46 -13g -49 -12v -49 -12s -42,-12p -4c -132 -5d -12o -63,-12m -7p -12t -8b -12r -90 -12n -98,-13r -7s -13s -8u -133 -8r -12t -8f -13b -89 -132 -7g -13j -82 -13s -7p,-145 -6f -142 -7e -13k -7g -136 -7a -13h -73 -13m -71 -139 -6m -139 -6f -13j -6c -13r -6c -144 -6f,-144 -5q -146 -4v -146 -4m -144 -50 -13m -4o -139 -4m -13d -4s -13o -57 -13f -5l -13l -60 -13r -60 -145 -5p,-14o -48 -14m -3r -14h -40 -14d -43 -148 -45 -141 -45,-14h -3u -13s -3l,-14o -40 -153 -40,-27p -39 -27l -31 -27o -2u -27o -2p -27m -2i -27l -28 -27n -23 -27t -20 -27v -1u -282 -1p -284 -1j -28d -1g -28k -18,-13t -3l -12q -35 -12k -32,-2bc -68 -297 -r,-28r -12 -2av -6q,-2ai -6d -2a4 -6g,-2a8 -69 -29l -69,-2a4 -5t -296 -62,-29r -5o -290 -5q,-29n -5f -28q -5d,-29m -4v -28k -52,-2a0 -4f -27u -4q,-28u -4a -27h -4f,-283 -47 -281 -3v,-28t -3e -28f -3k,-2a6 -69 -28v -4t,-29u -69 -283 -4q,-28u -5o -27s -4b,-28s -4q -28h -45,-29b -4o -28n -3t,-25c -ad -266 -b8 -26b -bu -26r -dq -26o -f7 -258 -hu -244 -ib,-23h -il -22l -j2 -21m -j6 -20n -ip -205 -i8 -1v7 -i0 -1ud -ic -1u4 -ik -1uh -hp -1un -hk -1to -gl -1te -fp -1t8 -f4 -1t8 -du -1t9 -ch -1tn -b9 -1tu -ap -1u5 -ag,-20f -af -205 -bi -205 -cg -208 -d9 -20r -ec -21e -f4 -21g -f7 -21o -fj -231 -fe -23b -fe -23l -fd -248 -eu -24l -ea -24s -dd -24u -c3 -24u -as -24q -ak,-23c -ij -22f -im -21i -hr -21p -hl -22f -hg -22f -gc -22a -g9,-231 -gq -237 -h0 -23n -h0 -249 -gr -24p -g9 -24v -fn -256 -f4 -25b -fb -259 -fn -256 -g6 -252 -gr -24r -he -254 -hm -259 -i3 -255 -ij -251 -i6 -24p -hs -24c -i0 -248 -i3,-23e -ie -232 -im,-247 -i9 -23d -im,-249 -i3 -23b -i8,-23b -i9 -22v -ii,-1v9 -i1 -1vi -hv -1vr -hu -20m -i4 -210 -if -21h -ie -21j -i5 -21h -hq -219 -hh -211 -hg -215 -h5 -21l -gn -211 -gu -20t -gt -20h -gp -1vk -g4 -1vb -fk -1ui -er -1ul -fc -1v0 -g4 -1v2 -gf -1uu -h5 -1um -hh -1uk -hm,-22u -fe -239 -fj -23j -fp -23q -gb -23s -gp -23p -gr,-21g -fb -20r -fg -20d -g2 -206 -gc,-22f -gc -230 -h4,-2nk 2e -2n4 2p -2mu 2o -2mf 30 -2m5 3b -2ku 3k -2kl 3n -2jm 3o -2ja 3m -2ib 45 -2hu 4e -2hh 4e -2h1 4e -2g8 4h -2fr 4n,-2nh 2g -2ns 26 -2o3 1t -2o9 1r -2op 1l -2pb 1k -2pg 1i -2pv 1f -2qb 1b,-4be 12s -4bj 12s -4dn 11u -4fl vv -4hc vv -4j1 107 -4kl 107 -4nd us -4oq ug -4q4 s2 -4ti r2 -50k pq -51s ok -54t lb -568 ll -57i ll -58j kl -59j ja -5au hr -5au k3 -5ba kg -5cb js -5de jp -5ej k8 -5fu kv -5k5 n5 -5la od -5q8 nk -5rg na -5s1 nm -5t7 o8 -5um of -5vn p8 -651 lj -6cm f1 -6d2 dr -6fl bv -6g1 bo -6h7 bb -6ih bb -6jp d0 -6nu e8 -6op f1 -6s2 k6 -6ti p8 -6vv q6 -72p sr -72f 107 -733 11c -752 16f -76f 17n -788 1a7,-72g 23s -72g 23n -727 1tj -72h 1tj -733 1tj -73i 1tm -73v 1u0 -745 1uh -748 1v9 -748 1vv -746 210 -749 21q -74f 22j -746 22t -73d 22i -72j 22f -72e 22f,-73b 1vd -73c 1v7 -73c 1u5 -72u 1u0 -72l 1u8 -72n 1uk -72r 1uo -72n 1v7 -72g 1vj -730 1v6 -735 1vh -73b 1ve -73b 1va,-73c 20i -73c 1vq -734 1vk -72m 1vn -72n 1vu -72r 202 -72m 20f -72o 20n -733 20s -73b 20r -73f 20i -73e 20f,-73i 225 -73i 221 -73i 21j -73e 217 -735 214 -72u 214 -72t 21b -730 21g -735 21i -731 21v -733 228 -73b 225 -73f 222 -73h 228,-723 1tk -72a 23p,-7as 27s -7b9 26r -7b9 268 -7bl 25t -7cc 24r -7cn 247 -7d2 23l -7dp 236 -7eb 22r,-500 1k2 -4vk 1kd -4v6 1kg -4v1 1kg -4uk 1ko -4uc 1l3 -4to 1l8 -4tc 1lb -4so 1ln -4sa 1lq -4rn 1m3 -4rb 1m6 -4qv 1m2 -4qn 1m6 -4pv 1mj,-47l 107 -47a oq,-471 op -47f vv,-477 oo -48f ou -48t pb -498 q7 -49b ro -49c tb -49g u1 -49n uu -49f ut -48t uk -488 uk -47q uo,-48d pj -48o r7 -48f r6 -488 qo -47m r8 -47l r0 -481 qd -47l q1 -47n pl -481 pf -48b pg -48f po,-48s sh -48r sd -48q rk -48j ra -485 rf -47v rr -488 s2,-489 s2 -47u sk -483 sm -48e sm -48q sm -48t sf,-492 u8 -492 u1 -48u t6 -48k su -482 t5 -485 ta -48b th -485 uc -48c u9 -48k tv -48q u6 -48s ub -48v ub -493 u4,-4ps 1mi -4pb 1mg -4or 1ma -4oi 1m6 -4o2 1lp -4nl 1lm -4nc 1lg -4m2 1km -4l5 1kr -4kt 1l1 -4jr 1kr -4jb 1l5 -4ip 1ld -4hu 1lm -4hh 1li -4g7 1kv -4fu 1kd -4fs 1ju -4fk 1jm -4fa 1ja -4es 1j0,-8vq 2rp -902 2s0 -903 2s9 -909 2sf -90f 2sp -90g 2t2 -90l 2ta -90o 2ti,-8vq 2rq -8vh 2rg -8vh 2r4,-7eq 22g -7e5 230 -7ep 22f -7f9 22b -7fl 22b,-evt 1c9 -ev9 1cc -ev6 1c8 -eug 1cj -eu5 1cj -ets 1cf,-etp 1cg -eti 1ci -eta 1co -ess 1cv -eso 1d0 -esk 1d0 -esb 1d0 -es2 1d5 -erv 1db,-ehk 1k3 -egr 1k2 -egh 1jr -een 1kq -ecm 1lc -eag 1lc -e9f 1lc -e92 1l0 -e7u 1l7 -e79 1l1 -e75 1kv -e50 1lq -e20 1ml -dvf 1mq -dua 1mt -dtr 1mq,-eh1 1ck -ej3 1ci -ej8 1ca -ej8 1c5 -ehq 1ab -ehl 1ab -ehh 1ac -egh 1c7 -egi 1cf,-egk 1ch -eh1 1cj,-ehq 1ca -ehv 1c8 -eht 1c3 -ehl 1c2 -ehl 1c6 -ehq 1c9,-ehs 1bq -eht 1bk -eht 1ai -ehk 1ai -ehj 1an -ehj 1b2 -ehm 1bq -ehq 1bs,-ehs 1dq -ehj 1dn,-eia 1dp -ei5 1dp,-ei9 1ci -eia 1dp,-ehe 1cl -ehj 1dr,-eh3 1cg -eir 1ca -eir 1c5 -ehu 1ar,-ehj 1aq -ehi 1at -egt 1c5 -eh4 1cb,-eh5 1cd -eh8 1cf,-es0 1db -er9 1dd -eqa 1dp -epv 1do -ep3 1dm -eof 1dt -env 1dn -enn 1di -eop 1d6,-du1 1mq -dtp 1mo -dmh 1j8 -dkp 1i5 -djc 1hl -df3 1h6 -dc5 1ic -d9r 1ia -d30 1js,-c2c 2m9 -c1m 2m0 -c1b 2lm -c10 2lf -c0f 2l8 -bvt 2l1 -bv4 2kg -bus 2kc -buj 2k8 -bu8 2k3 -btp 2jv -bth 2jl,-de6 21b -ddk 21h -ddd 21r -dd9 21t -dcq 220 -dce 220 -dbu 21v -db7 226 -dal 22f -da1 231,-da0 232 -d9p 23c,-dmi 1l5 -dlk 1jv,-dla 1jo -dl5 1jo,-djm 1j1 -djh 1jl -dio 1j1,-di6 1is -dhg 1il,-dgp 1il -dg3 1j1,-dem 1jl -deh 1jl,-e78 2ct -e7f 2cq -e7v 2co -e88 2cn -e8l 2cj -e93 2ce -e9i 2ce -e9s 2cd -ead 2c9 -eao 2c7 -eb5 2c1,-e79 2cs -e63 2cs -e5u 2co -e5o 2ck -e5o 2c9 -e5a 2bt -e52 2br -e4k 2br,-e4l 2br -e47 2c1 -e3s 2c6 -e3k 2cd -e35 2ck -e2i 2cp -e2e 2cq,-e29 2cs -e2e 2cu -e2j 2d4 -e2f 2de -e2j 2dk -e2j 2dn -e2k 2ds -e2s 2e0 -e36 2e6 -e3b 2eg -e3m 2eu -e44 2fa -e4a 2fh -e4b 2fk,-enr 1dh -eno 1do -eo4 1e3 -eo5 1ef -enr 1el -eoe 1en -epd 1et -epm 1fa -eq4 1fo -eq8 1fs,-de8 218 -dd9 219 -dco 210 -dcl 20u -dbn 20o -db5 20b -dan 207 -d9q 1vu -d94 1vm -d7t 1ug -d7n 1u9 -d6e 1tu -d5p 1t9 -d46 1t6 -d3f 1su -d2n 1sq -d2c 1so,-crj 339 -cr6 32n,-coq 2ve -coi 2v3,-crj 338 -crt 33h -cs9 33q -csh 344 -csk 348,-csm 348 -csd 34e -cs1 34i -cs0 350 -crn 359,-crn 35a -crk 35i -cqj 35v -cqc 360 -cpv 35v -cpq 35k -cpo 358 -cp7 359 -cpb 35h -cp3 35r -coj 362 -coe 36d -co5 36g,-cok 2v5 -co7 2ug -co6 2u7 -cnu 2u4 -cni 2uf -cn9 2uk -cms 2uf -cmf 2u6 -cll 2ue,-cr8 32l -cr4 31s -cr8 30q -cqp 30f -cq2 30j -cps 309 -cp7 2vt -cp4 2vn -cok 2vd,-clk 2uh -ckg 2v0 -ck4 2um -cjr 2uq -cj2 2vb -cii 2ve -ci9 2vc -chq 2uq -chn 2uh -cha 2ue -ch4 2uf,-cpj 319 -cpk 30r,-cpi 30p -cpb 30q,-cot 30b -coo 30b,-cog 304 -co2 300,-cnl 2vn -cn4 2vq,-cmb 300 -cm6 307,-d3h 36c -d2k 363,-d2b 35u -d1e 360 -d09 36d,-e6e 3ff -e72 3em -e7i 3ds -e7q 3cl -e7r 3bj -e7a 3a9 -e6n 39h -e5s 397 -e55 397 -e5f 38q -e59 38a -e52 38v -e4v 391 -e4r 396 -e44 397 -e43 393 -e3l 38l -e2r 38k -e2a 38u -e1o 39a -e1b 39h -e0m 39m -dvu 3a2 -dvg 3ah -duv 3a6 -duq 3a0 -dut 3a9 -dvc 3an,-dvf 3ao -dv3 3bg -dv5 3d4 -dvf 3eg -dvt 3fg,-e4g 3fd -e4t 3eq -e50 3ek -e57 3e1 -e5g 3cp -e5f 3c2 -e4t 3bd -e45 3as -e3p 3an -e2i 3b3 -e24 3b1 -e1s 3at -e1g 3b9 -e0v 3bf -e0d 3ck -e09 3de -e0b 3dq -e0h 3f3 -e0o 3fd,-e55 397 -e59 39d -e5b 39k -e65 3av -e66 3b6 -e63 3b3 -e5n 3ao -e5b 3af -e4l 3a6 -e4b 3a6 -e3m 3a6 -e2q 3ab -e2g 3af -e2r 3a3 -e2n 39m -e2l 39h -e31 390 -e3k 38v -e48 397,-e1s 3a9 -e1r 39v -e17 39m -e0h 39o -e0g 3a9,-e0h 3ab -dvs 3ab -dvi 3aj,-dvg 3ap -dvf 3bg -dvj 3cg -dvn 3co -dvr 3c2 -dvv 3bi -e05 3ba -e0l 3b0 -e12 3ar -e26 3ap -e2a 3ap -e1s 3aj -e1p 3a8,-e3m 3an -e3r 3aj -e42 3a7,-e1g 39p -e1k 39f -e1p 39a,-erk 3fe -ems 3b2,-erg 3fd -er3 3f9 -emf 3bu -ekb 3ca -eir 3ce -ehk 3c6 -ej0 3fi -egk 3c3 -ef5 3c8 -ed0 3bu -ea8 3f8 -ec1 3bs -eaq 3bq -e98 3bs -e8l 3bs -e7m 3cl,-e54 3e1 -e52 3e4 -e2s 3fb -e5h 3d0,-e7r 3bo -e82 3bg -e9i 3ac -edf 382 -efh 37i -eh0 37c -ek3 38n -en5 3bb,-er6 3f9 -er7 3f5 -erk 3e3 -ere 3em -erf 3f7 -er7 3f8 -erb 3e0 -erg 3e0,-eiu 3fg -ejh 3ea -ejc 3e9 -ej1 3f9,-ead 3f7 -ea8 3ea -e9u 3eh -eab 3f3,-e2v 3fd -e2s 3ee -e2p 3e9 -e2g 3ee -e31 3f8,-ch4 2uf -cgh 2u6 -cg2 2tr -cft 2tr -cfl 2tq -cfg 2tp#S 8bq 25h,S -coo iu,S -bm6 2e3,S -90t 2t2,S -8te 2lr,S -4ao vg,S -29c -1n,T bug 2ut


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

Wow dude took me like 10min to realize there was like 3 different ways to go!

Dude you should make that longer cuz it was sweet



pro said:


> -18 1i 18 1i bl 1m,-19 1i -a0 1j -ca 1f,-2h -1r -2k -6v 6i -6l 6i -1q 6g -1n,-1o -4u -1o -6k -r -6e -k -5v -m -5p -v -5l -12 -5l -f -4n -v -4s -1b -5c -1g -4r -1n -4t,-b -4r -9 -6f,k -6f 12 -6b 1a -5v 1f -5b 15 -53 k -4s,1o -4t 1p -6i 2f -69 2f -5v 22 -5p 2g -5j 2l -54 2k -4t 28 -4r 1p -4r,2n -6b 2q -55 34 -4p 3e -4q 3m -5a 3n -5s 3l -6b 3a -69 3a -5n 36 -5d 34 -5q,34 -5q 34 -65,34 -65 32 -6b 2s -6b 2m -6a,3v -6b 3v -4t 4p -4u 4q -5b 4a -5e 4c -6d 41 -6c,4v -6b 50 -66 50 -4s 5q -4u 5p -5i 5a -5k 58 -6j 4s -6f 4s -66,-24 -2d -1q -2d -1o -3c -q -2b,-p -2l -13 -36 -p -3i -m -41 -12 -4a -1h -4c,-23 -4c -23 -43,-25 -2e -23 -4e -1c -4b,-2g -1q 6f -1n,-q -2c -d -4b -5 -2c -p -2b,-2 -2f 3 -4c f -3l l -4b 11 -2f p -2g h -34 b -2q 9 -31 8 -2g -2 -2e,11 -2l v -4h 1h -45 1h -3q 1f -3i 17 -36 17 -2b 11 -2c,1c -2h 1p -4g 21 -2e 1c -2e,2u -45 2j -4c 29 -4c 20 -3v 1t -3h,23 -31 2b -2i 2m -2m 30 -2s 33 -2h 36 -2q 34 -39 31 -3e 2n -3f 2h -3a 2l -37,2m -37 2q -33 2j -2t 2b -2s 28 -37,28 -3i 29 -3q 2f -42 2o -43 2u -3u 2u -46,4c -4c 3c -48 3f -2e 4e -2e 3p -2o 3p -34 4e -3a 3q -3c 3o -3r 4e -4a,-a -4q a -4s -2 -54 -4 -5g 9 -5j -4 -5m -4 -63 9 -6b -8 -6e,h -6c j -4r,27 -38 27 -3l,22 -32 20 -35 1t -3g,-c7 1e -eh 1d -ii 16 -nn e -pq 0,-1p 5b -4j 52 -4k 4t -4l 4b,-4l 49 -4i 3u -4b 3p -3r 3j -3j 3e -b 43 -j 4b -t 4p -r 58 -m 5f -g 5e -9 56 -6 4n -7 4g -c 46 -e 43,-p 5d -v 5d -1t 58,-3o 4t -2q 51,-3a 4r -2e 4r,-2u 4l -2e 4l,-1i 4g -2b 3t,-3i 47 -3a 46,-3r 44 -3i 40,-3t 3s -41 3t,-7 59 c 5b,-b 5a a 5b,-e 5c h 5f,-3 57 d 56,-4 52 9 52,-1 4u 7 4r,-1 4q 3 4r,-8 4t 3 4t,-6 50 8 52,-7 54 9 55,5 57 f 56,4g 4g 4b 5d,49 58 46 58 3l 58 4m 5m 4r 5h 53 4b,5d 49 5c 58 59 5f 4p 5g,4e 4k 4i 45,4i 46 55 48 5d 47 5d 35,5d 2k 5d 34,4h 43 4g 3j 4f 2v,4p 2i 4p 2t 4q 3c 4o 40 4o 44 4i 40,4d 30 4d 2i 4k 2b 4t 2b 5b 2i,4f 2b 4a 23 4f 1p 52 1l 5a 1u 57 24 55 2b,-er 4o -cc 2h -8p 2k -9m 58,-fs 63 -ba 6f -bs 8s,-ft 64 -gk 82,-ft 61 -ed 4p -a1 57 -bf 6j,-a3 58 -a0 75,-8p 2m -8n 46,-9m 57 -9j 6o,-a5 5b -9o 5d,-9t 6u -9i 6l,-cb 2h -c1 3g -9c 3m,-c3 3h -dg 4s,-en 4l -el 4t,-dr 4p -dq 4i -do 4c -d7 4a -ci 4a -bp 4d -au 4d -ad 4o -ac 53,-ap 50 -av 4m -be 4h -c4 4h -cu 4h -dd 4e -dj 4l -dk 4s,-d4 4g -cf 4q,-ck 4h -c2 4s,-ao 4f -a4 4u,-ad 52 -a7 54 -a5 4u,-8l 43 -9i 6p,-9u 73 -a2 84,-gp 81 -bs 8q,-gm 81 -hs 90 -i2 9h -hs ab -hk ba -cu c2 -ci bv -ce br -c3 bh,-b1 9s -a3 82,-bl bu -c3 ba,-c7 ak -c6 a6 -br 9i -bd 9t -be ao,-bc bd -bf bu -bj c1 -bo bq,-bm bt -c1 bt -cb bt -cc bq,-8r 4g -8l 4o -8n 5j -8o 5q -8t 5r -91 5q -95 5q,-av 6h -av 6q -b5 85 -ad 73 -ab 5t -av 6h,-f9 7p -eq 7e -dg 6b,-f6 7v -da 6l,-fn 84 -f9 7o,-fc 84 -f6 7u,-hm 9k -ct a7 -cs bp,-hk 9n -hf au,-fu 9i -fj 9h -fb 9l -fs 9n,-be ap -bc bb,-c8 ak -c3 b9,-br ac -bs au -bn b6 -bm at -bn ak -bq ac,-bd am -bc ah -b0 9r,-c7 b6 -co bn -d3 bp -ff bc -hn av,-cv ap -dn an -dq a5,-gu ab -hg aa -gs a8 -gu 9o,-8q 5q -90 5l -92 5e -92 54,-8r 52 -8r 5a -8u 5b -8u 55 -8s 52,bj 1m c7 1l cl 1k cv 1e d6 1d dg 1d e3 1e em 18 f1 19 f8 19 ga 14 gt 11 hb 10 ho 10 ia s,6j -1r be -20 ag -46 6k -42,7b -3h 73 -3n 70 -3n 6s -3c 70 -38 7c -33 79 -2r 73 -2r 6s -2s 6p -2t,7p -2v 7p -3n,7g -3m 82 -3n,83 -33 8a -3o 8f -30,86 -38 8d -3b,8l -31 8l -38 8l -3o 90 -3q 91 -3l 8m -3f,8m -3e 93 -2u,9j -33 9h -3n 94 -3o 9p -3q 9j -3m,aa -34 ab -3s a3 -3o,a2 -35 ae -35,7u -2a a7 -2d,9u -2m a9 -2e 9u -29 9o -27 a5 -24 ah -2g a5 -2p 9v -2p,-2l -1r -5f -1s,-2j -42 -65 -42 -5g -1u,-5g -3o -5j -3o -5n -3m -5o -3e -5d -3d -5h -33 -5k -32,-54 -35 -54 -3p,-5d -3p -4p -3n,-4s -34 -4i -3o -4d -33,-4n -3a -4k -3a -4g -3a,-48 -33 -48 -3p,-47 -3p -3q -3n -3r -3i -40 -3g -47 -3f,-47 -3e -3o -31,-3e -33 -3e -3o -3m -3p -39 -3q,-34 -3n -2p -3s -2o -3m,-2o -3k -2s -3d -32 -3c -36 -35 -2l -35,-32 -2c -4u -2c,-4n -25 -4r -28 -50 -2c -4n -2m -4v -2c -4o -23,ib s j1 m ja n jq j k4 i kb g kk d kv d l7 d lq a mj 6 o0 1 rd 1 so 0 t9 -1 to 0 ua -1 ui -2 v2 -2 vj 1 103 0 10d 0 10r -1 11i 0 13s -m 175 -j,10r -1 120 -b 13p -t 178 -r,177 -r 19k -o 19s -o 1cc 20,174 -j 19n -g,19n 16 199 13 196 11 194 o 199 f 19a 4 197 4 18q k 18n l 18k 5 18j -3 18o -8 18i -7 18g -2 18i b 18k g,18k g 18d f 188 8 182 -1 17u -9 17u -c 17q -3 185 a 18a i 186 k 17k a 17a -5,179 -5 17j h 182 r 17p r 17c t 177 11 171 11 15j t 15c s 152 s 14h s 143 k 13k m 13e m 131 f 12s 5 12k 1 12e 1 12a 1 120 1 11k 1 11e 0,14f -k 14f o 14n m 14q -l,18v -g 18v d,199 -e 199 10,16e -k 16b r 16i v 16p s 16u -i,136 -8 13v -h,137 -4 148 -i,13e 1 14a -c,13f 5 148 -8,138 g 145 4,13m e 14f 7,12o -8 13e g,131 -7 13r i,139 -a 13v e,13j -8 148 d,13k -e 147 6,13u -e 146 -5,14q -g 15u -f,152 -9 169 -9,151 -7 165 -5,14s 3 163 3,14r 8 162 8,14s i 163 i,14p -f 14u j,150 -c 15e i,159 -f 15h 4,15b -d 15s e,15m -e 166 i,160 -f 169 2,15u -e 166 9,158 -6 15o n,150 1 158 p,16u -6 174 -e,171 -5 176 -8,170 5 176 -3,171 6 177 4,173 d 17c 8,171 r 17c 9,174 s 17e i,179 -c 17j -g,17c -9 17o -f,17g -6 17m -8,17h -1 17n -3,17n 7 17s 3,17p 8 17t 6,182 -b 18e -g,183 -8 18c -c,184 -5 18a -8,184 0 18a -3,183 -e 18d 2,188 -e 18e -8,18b -g 18c -d,17a -f 17o 3,17f -e 17n -6,17h -h 17l -6,17n 5 17v c,170 -f 176 -7,171 -a 177 2,172 -4 17e g,176 7 17b m,173 c 176 r,16u i 170 q,18n -f 18s -7,18p -4 18q 7,18m 5 18p c,19e -e 19o 2,19h -4 19r e,19g 0 19n j,19j j 19k -4,19a 8 19b -a,4a9 28b 4a9 288,19m -g 1cd 2h 1ce 20,19m 16 1a1 16 1ad 1b 1ai 1l 1bc 20 1bp 2b 1c4 2h,19j 7 1a1 d,19k f 1ab k,19f k 1ao 14,19k u 1b7 1j,19p l 1ad 18,19q 7 1as 1f,1a3 5 1bf 20,19e s 19o n,19e s 19o t 1b0 12,1ai 1g 1au 1g,1ar 1m 1bh 1j,1ce 2g 1cp 2k 1d2 2o 1d6 2t 1da 31 1do 33 1dq 3c 1du 3h 1e9 3n 1ej 42 1eu 47 1fh 4d 1fn 4m 1fs 4o 1g1 4o 1g8 4q 1ge 50,1gg 51 1gu 4s 1h3 52 1h9 58 1h9 5d 1he 5g 1hl 5h 1hp 5f 1ht 5j 1hv 5o 1i0 5t 1i8 5t 1ig 5t 1ii 61 1ij 66 1im 6a 1iv 6f 1ja 6l 1jl 6l 1jt 6n 1k2 6s 1kf 79 1ku 7g 1lm 7t 1m1 7t 1ma 7t 1me 7t 1mk 82 1mm 85 1n0 89 1n1 8h 1n4 8q 1nr 98,1nr 97 1o1 98 1o7 9d 1oa 9f 1oh 9f 1ou 9l 1p0 9q 1p4 a4 1pd a4 1pt a6 1q2 ae 1qc aj 1qv ah 1r5 am 1rf as 1rl b0 1sc b3 1t4 b2 1te b0 1tl at 1to as 1u4 b4,1u6 b6 1un b9 1us b9 1v8 b6 1vg b6 1vt b8 201 be 204 bl 20l c2 212 c5 217 c5 21i c5 222 c9 228 ci 22i cr 232 d1 236 d5 23f dh 23q do 249 e0 24n e7 253 ea 25p ef 267 ef 26e ee 26r e7 26v e5 27t ea 284 ed 28n ej 29c eq 2a4 fd,2a5 fe 2ag g4 2ah g8 2ak gn 2b0 gu 2b9 gu 2bl h5 2bt hi 2ca hr 2c4 i3 2c7 ii 2cm it 2ct j2 2cm j5 2d7 ju 2dp ke 2dm kk 2dt kv 2dl lf 2dl m2 2e1 m8 2e0 mm 2do mq 2e1 n7 2e3 nk 2e4 o5 2es p3 2eu p6 2fh ps 2fq pt 2g5 q2 2gf qh 2gi qo 2gt ra 2h7 rl 2hq rv 2i3 sd 2id sr 2im t4 2is td 2jb tv,2o6 10h 2oq 10m 2po 10o 2rn 10u 2sa 10u 2sq 10s 2tp 10k 2ur 105 2vn vi 30k uj 31a tr,31b ts 31p tk 322 th 32r tf 332 tf 34q tg,36a r6 363 qk 35v qh 36b qe 36o pu 371 pm 37j pf 37u p8 38s os 3ao oe 3au oc 3cv o6 3f1 nu 3fr nu 3hf o7,2j9 tt 2jt ul 2kk v7 2lp vo 2n6 108 2or 10m,3he o7 3ia of 3jb om 3jt on,3on r8 3p2 rq 3pe sh 3pq tk 3pr um 3pr v6 3pr vr 3q6 10l 3rb 11n 3rj 11t 3s5 123 3t9 12a 3to 12a 3ua 12a 3uj 128 3v8 120 40d 11i 40o 118 411 10r 41e 109 41j 101 41m vh 41o v9 41o us 41o ul 41u ua 422 u3 42d to 42s tg 437 th 43m tm 44h u7 450 uh 46a v5 48e vn 49n vp 4bc vp 4cq vj 4dr vi 4ea vk 4fb 10c 4fg 10g 4fi 10p 4fk 116 4g7 11l 4gn 126,3jr on 3kj on 3m4 ok 3n6 oh,3ov qt 3on r4 3om r8,3oh oo 3om oq 3oq p2 3p2 pb 3p5 pn 3pc qa 3pc qi 3p8 qp 3ou qv,3oa of 3n2 oi,3oa of 3oj oq,3ps vn 3q1 va 3qf v8 3qk ve 3r1 v7,3r4 v9 3rg vh 3rl vs 3rt 107 3sb 10k 3s4 115 3s8 11a,3ru 11f 3sb 11d 3t0 11a 3tc 11l 3ti 11u 3tq 124 3tt 125,3q4 104 3ql 109 3qr 10i 3r9 114 3re 11b 3rs 10v 3rf 109 3ra 105 3qn 100,3pf se 3pi sc 3pn s5 3q2 ru,3q3 rt 3q7 rs,3p7 s3 3pf rr 3ps rk 3q6 rk,3q4 rv 3q8 s3 3q6 s7 3qc s7 3qh rv,3qh rt 3qn s8 3qr si 3ql sr 3qj t4 3ql ta 3ql t2 3qr so 3qv si 3qu s9 3qn rv 3qj rq 3qt rv 3ra s7 3rg se 3rj sf 3rd s4 3r7 rv 3r1 rr,3q4 rk 3q5 rd 3ps r6 3pj r3 3pf r0 3p3 r5 3pa qu 3pf qq 3pj ql 3pl qe 3pk q7 3pn ql 3ph qv 3po r3 3q0 r0 3q4 qn,3q5 ql 3q6 qu 3q3 r7 3q9 rh,3qb rj 3ql rb 3qt qu 3rl qs 3r5 qv 3r1 r2 3rl rj 3rh rh 3qt r6 3ql rf 3qp rl 3r8 rr 3rn rl 3s4 re 3rr rj 3rc ro 3r1 rr,4gm 126 4ho 12u 4ig 138 4im 134 4ip 131 4j1 138 4jp 139 4k1 137 4kq 13p 4l2 13r 4lv 13r 4ma 13i 4ml 13d 4n1 136 4ni 137 4o2 134 4og 12s 4oq 13f 4p6 13f 4pg 131 4pn 12p,4s8 12v 4sk 131 4su 134 4u7 13b 4uv 13b 4vp 13f 52d 13m 538 13l 566 13m 588 13s 59j 13n 5a5 13i 5a9 13g,5bl 134 5bv 130 5c9 12t 5cq 130 5de 134 5dt 13a 5e7 13j 5ec 13m 5er 13s 5f5 141 5fg 14a 5g0 14h 5gg 14k,34o tg 352 tg 35m tm,35k tl 360 tq 36c u0 36j u3 370 uc 37h un 37t v1,37s v1 38c vb 38j vg 38j vs 390 104 398 109 39f 10k 39t 10r 3ac 112 3ag 11e 3ar 11v 3b3 122 3ba 12d 3be 12u 3ba 136 3bl 13g 3c0 13u 3c3 144 3c1 14a 3ca 14i 3co 14q 3cv 155 3df 15c 3dp 15s 3dp 164 3dt 16a 3e4 16c 3ee 16k 3ea 173 3ea 176 3eb 17l 3ek 17t 3er 182 3f2 188 3fh 18m 3fr 18r 3g9 192 3gr 19d 3gr 19j 3gu 19u 3hc 1a9 3hj 1ai 3ho 1ar 3i2 1b3 3i8 1bj 3is 1c0 3jk 1cc 3jo 1cb 3kj 1cl 3kv 1ci 3lb 1cm 3lq 1cu 3m9 1cv 3mq 1d0 3na 1d1 3o3 1d4 3og 1d1 3ov 1d0 3pj 1d1 3qu 1db 3rp 1do 3st 1e4 3tc 1e9 3uu 1es 3vb 1fd 3vf 1fg 404 1fq 406 1fu 40h 1gd 418 1gj 41j 1gj 41n 1gt 41p 1h4 42u 1hk 43r 1i1 442 1ic 443 1ij 44d 1il 44l 1iu 44t 1j9 45k 1jp 46a 1k3 47t 1ko 48l 1l3 497 1l2 49d 1l2 4aa 1l7 4b1 1la 4bo 1li 4c9 1li 4ck 1lk 4d9 1lk 4e8 1li 4er 1li 4fq 1lc 4h2 1ku 4hu 1ke 4ja 1k2 4k6 1jt 4ll 1jq 4mc 1jv 4ne 1k7,33h vk 34d ut 34k ut 35c uu 364 vl 365 103 36n 10e 36t 10g 379 116 37c 11h 371 11q 37d 12d,33h vj 32a v8 31j vq 31f 105 315 10i 309 115 306 11u 306 12g,3al pk 3b4 p7 3bi p0 3c8 pl 3cj pg 3d2 p7 3de p8 3dp pi 3ed pm 3eo pp 3f3 pi 3fg pk 3gd pq 3gt q8,3kc q0 3kc ps,3ke pq 3kp pl,3l1 ph 3l8 pd 3lv p5 3m5 p4 3mo p2 3n5 p2 3nh pb,3j6 pb 3lc p2,3k5 pa 3lm p3,3mo p0 3ns oo,3nf pq 3nt pn,3mf qe 3n2 qf,3o9 qr 3o7 r1,3o3 r4 3o0 rc,3o3 rn 3og s8,3n6 qt 3n5 rt,42b ut 42h ug,42l uc 431 u9,43n ug 43n um,43l un 432 v4,42r v9 44b vg,44l v9 471 104,48j vt 4a4 vu,4c0 vt 4dk vt,4du 10k 4fl 12b,4e8 11b 4eg 11q,4dk 11j 4e1 127,4pm 12o 4pi 12j 4pm 12g 4pp 12f 4pr 12i 4pu 12i 4ql 12o 4s9 130,5aa 13f 5at 138 5bl 133,5gf 14k 5i8 14l 5jt 14k 5kf 14e 5l9 149,52s 14f 58b 14n,58l 14k 59o 14f,6ak 14p 6ap 14t 6ar 151 6b4 155 6b9 159 6bq 15j 6c7 15p 6cq 161 6d2 166,6d3 167 6db 16d 6dh 16h 6do 16j 6dr 16k 6e0 16q 6ed 16v,6ef 16v 6ei 173 6el 176 6f5 17b 6ff 17f 6fr 17g 6g7 17h 6gl 17i 6hk 17g 6i1 17e 6ie 17f 6ir 17j 6jc 17n 6jk 17u 6jv 184 6k9 189 6l0 18o,6l1 18q 6ld 191 6me 19g 6n1 19k 6n7 19k 6ng 19n 6nu 19t 6oj 1a1 6pj 1ad 6q3 1at 6qb 1b2 6r4 1bl 6r6 1bv 6rk 1c9 6rm 1cd 6s8 1cr 6sd 1ct 6sp 1d1 6t6 1d8 6tm 1dc 6ub 1dd 6ul 1df 6uv 1dn 6vi 1do 6vs 1dp 6vv 1dq 70l 1e0 70v 1ds 71c 1e1 71i 1e1 71p 1e1 721 1e7 72c 1eb 72v 1eq 73t 1fc 747 1fh 74f 1fj 74p 1fk 757 1fs 75i 1g5 76i 1gm 77m 1h3 787 1h9 79m 1hm 7ag 1ho 7bh 1hq 7du 1hk 7gi 1h6 7hk 1h2 7i4 1h2 7ih 1h4 7it 1ha 7j1 1hb 7jv 1hu 7k7 1i5 7k6 1hk 7kc 1hf 7kf 1hr 7kf 1i2 7ku 1hj 7ku 1hb,5l8 149 5lg 145 5lj 13v 5ll 13p 5ls 13f 5m0 13a 5mb 138 5oa 13h 5pm 13m 5rd 13p 5ro 13p 5s7 13l 5st 13r 5t0 13r 5to 13l 5u4 13n 5up 13k 5vc 13k 5vt 13k 607 13l 60s 13l 619 13l 62u 13k 63i 13i 63p 13h 641 13h 64r 13b 65e 13a 65s 137 66g 134 67b 130 67o 12v 68i 131 696 13a 69j 13m 69r 13t 6a7 147 6ak 14o,7kv 1hc 7kr 1hu 7kl 1i6 7kt 1i6 7l6 1hs 7l5 1i6 7kp 1ib 7kk 1ih 7lq 1id,7lo 1id 7kv 1ik 7l0 1io 7l6 1it 7la 1j4 7la 1jj 7la 1k1 7lo 1ki 7lo 1kl 7lu 1li 7lq 1md 7ln 1mn 7lo 1n7 7lt 1nh 7mf 1nv 7n3 1nv 7nb 1nu 7ni 1ns 7no 1nr 7o8 1o5 7od 1o5 7ot 1nu 7p7 1nu 7pl 1nv 7qb 1o9 7qk 1o6 7r2 1o0 7rf 1nn 7ri 1ng 7sh 1ne 7tb 1ni 7t5 1mq 7tj 1mq 7ul 1n6 7ut 1ne 7vb 1n8 7vn 1ni 803 1no 80v 1nu,80b 1o5 7vs 1o2,80t 1nt 81h 1o4 822 1oc 82l 1oj 83n 1ou 84k 1p4 854 1p5 862 1ph 86o 1pr 87m 1qc 88h 1qn 89i 1qs 8ah 1rj 8bq 1sg 8cl 1sq 8dg 1t1 8gf 1ti 8hi 1tn 8j1 1tn 8kt 1to 8mc 1tl,8md 1tk 8n2 1tk 8ok 1tm 8pd 1tp 8ps 1tt 8qd 1u4 8qk 1uf 8qq 1uv 8qv 1vs 8ra 211 8rl 214 8s2 21k 8s3 21u 8si 22l 8t1 22u 8tj 233 8u2 236 8ud 23o 8v3 23q 8vs 245 90g 24f 917 24i 91u 253 927 25e 92u 25s 947 26c 94o 26g 96e 27e 97j 28e 98f 296 9ap 2a9 9bv 2aj 9cq 2ar 9dl 2ba 9e0 2bi 9ep 2bq 9fa 2br 9g1 2bt 9g9 2bt 9ib 2c2 9jq 2bt 9kt 2bo 9ml 2c1 9nj 2cc 9oa 2cn 9pd 2cq 9q1 2cu 9qn 2d3 9rc 2dk 9sa 2e7 9sv 2ep 9tk 2g0 9tk 2g8 9tv 2hg,9v6 2km a0j 2l7 a1c 2l6 a1t 2l2 a32 2ks a3l 2l1 a44 2le a4m 2lr a6h 2mr a86 2ni a8o 2o0 a90 2ob a9d 2of a9j 2on aaj 2pa aaq 2pd abl 2pt ac3 2q5 ack 2qc acv 2qo ad7 2qv ae5 2re ael 2rn aeu 2s0 afh 2sb ag5 2sg agi 2sm ah6 2t6 k 2tt aje 2u9 al4 2up an6 2v2 app 2v5 b5o 2va bjq 2va blt 2va c41 2vc cmf 2vc,d31 2vb d7f 2uv d8b 2ul d9g 2u3 dae 2u3 dar 2u8 dam 2t5 db2 2sc dbk 2re dbm 2qt dbk 2q6 db7 2pg dbm 2p1 dbu 2of dat 2n2 dae 2mc da7 2l4 dae 2kb dah 2k6 db2 2j0 dam 2i0 dah 2h2 dah 2ge dao 2fq dat 2f1 dbf 2ef dc5 2ed dck 2ek ddn 2dk dfr 2dk dgu 2dm dig 2co dkc 2ct dm3 2d7 dot 2d7 dr0 2cr dv0 2d7 e1p 2da e3o 2d0,e3o 2d2 e79 2d7 ead 2dk eeh 2dk efr 2dp,9v5 2kn 9u9 2kt 9u2 2l4 9to 2lb 9t9 2lj 9sf 2m7 9rv 2mk 9qi 2mv 9q9 2n3,cos 34q cot 338,cp7 314 cor 332 cp3 339 cp8 334 cpq 31j,cpc 30v cp7 319 cpd 30t cq5 30n cqc 314 cqh 31k cqf 32j cqc 334 cq4 33f cp9 33f cp0 33d cq2 33i cq4 357,cpr 33r cpg 35i cor 35c cos 34f,con 34u coi 352 co8 35f cp0 35i cpd 35i,cq5 34u cqi 351 cq5 35b cpq 35c cpn 35c,cp3 316 coq 30j cos 309 cpc 2vq cq0 303 cpv 30p,c3m 31i c3a 31e c33 30j c3s 2vu c49 30f c42 31f,c3a 31b c2k 321 c2e 32v c2e 33g c2e 341 c2f 34c c30 34a c31 341 c31 334 c35 32l c3b 32e,c41 318 c4a 314 c4u 30b c54 2vt c57 2vm c5i 2vq c5g 30f c51 315 c46 31s c44 32j c44 339 c45 33o c3e 343 c31 343 c2u 343,c2g 34b c23 35f c26 364,c28 366 c2t 35g c3g 34u c49 352 c4r 35p c53 35r c5e 35i c55 34j c4h 341 c44 33l,c1t 35o c1f 361 c1m 366 c2e 364,c4r 35n c4n 35o c4l 365 c51 35u c59 35j c5a 35g,cen 33u ceo 33r cg9 31o ci6 317 cgk 33n cen 33v cck 33j,cf1 31t cfd 30t cgb 30c cgq 30v cgq 31b cgg 31o,cd1 32o cdn 32s cek 32k cf8 327,cfa 325 cfv 321,cf3 32t ce6 33c cd9 33a ccs 32m,cd0 32n cd2 32k cdj 31k cct 31f cc6 32i ccp 32o,ccs 32p ccp 32p cc3 32s cbo 331 cbc 33d cb8 340 cav 349 cc1 34g cca 348 ccl 33m cco 33f,cb4 33v cau 33v ca7 33v cap 34l cc2 34n cc3 34h,cem 345 cer 36c cek 363 ced 344,cgf 33o cgg 33u cgq 35k ch1 35h cgm 33n,cct 33l ccq 33n cbk 35d cc4 353 cd0 33n,ccq 33s cea 345 cgk 33s,ccu 32l cd0 32i cd3 324 cct 320 ccm 324 cck 32g ccs 32q,cd3 31f cd3 316 cd7 319 cd4 31g,cf6 326 cf5 31v,cfb 30t cfr 31g cgf 31k,cfa 310 cf6 30t cf0 30m cet 30e cf1 306 cf7 307 cfi 30j cfo 30m,cmd 2vc cvd 2vg d35 2vb,bdp 313 bnm 30p,bj0 31q bok 31g,bm7 31q bpg 32g,boi 340 bps 34h,bpv 350 bqg 355,c75 38t cga 38c,cci 39a cds 39m,cue 371 d00 326,d0p 35f d1i 337,db5 2kr dd6 2je,dbp 2lf dc6 2l2,dbs 2lu dcl 2lu,dc6 2mi dcs 2ms,dcv 2nb dd1 2ns,dci 2oj dcl 2p4,dci 2q7 dcl 2qm,dcq 2r0 ddj 2rn,dde 2s6 dcn 2tq,dcs 2iq dcv 2hu,dcv 2h5 dcs 2h3,d9c 30k d86 2vr,d8e 2vm da0 2vc,da2 308 d9j 30i,d5k 31s d5h 31v,a6r 2q2 a6u 2pm,a6a 2og a5m 2o4,a4t 2nl a4o 2ng,ab2 2qh aa2 2qf,ab5 2r3 abp 2rd,ad6 2rs adi 2s8,ae4 2sl afo 2to,ag0 2u4 ag2 2u9,agf 2uo ais 300,9nr 2cp 9nh 2cn,9m4 2cn 9lq 2ck,91b 26f 90s 262,8vp 25m 8vi 25h,8up 24t 8um 24t,93k 27k 93r 28d,94d 28i 95g 28l,95n 28i 953 281,94s 27k 94p 27i,8nv 1vt 8o4 1vo,8pa 1v6 8pa 1v1,8ku 1ui 8ot 1ug,8nt 1un 8ot 1v6,8p2 1vj 8pc 1vo,82g 1qb 82l 1q1,82s 1pl 83b 1q4,892 1re 89e 1rm,7ev 1ih 7g7 1i0,7h0 1ho 7hf 1hr,7i3 1hr 7i3 1i0,7i5 1i0 7is 1ia,7kb 1kb 7kj 1kd,70t 1g4 71t 1fs 738 1h9 74b 1h7,76t 1jd 783 1j8 79g 1jp 7a4 1k3 7b7 1jp 7ca 1kb 7dn 1lg,6h4 18u 6ho 18r,6ic 18p 6ie 18m,6im 18p 6j7 198,6jf 19f 6ju 19s,6ll 1as 6lv 1b1,5te 16j 5uj 15i 5v7 156 5vr 15b 60a 15b 616 153 61s 15g,61s 15g 639 158 64c 15i 64c 16b 65p 16t 668 16g 663 15v 679 169 67e 16l 67g 17h 684 17o 695 17m 6a8 18r 6af 195 6ap 1a1,60d 16t 61n 16l,629 16g 62j 16l,63j 16t 642 179,4ne 1k8 4ol 1ks 4p0 1l6 4pf 1le 4po 1lq 4q4 1mb 4qh 1me 4r2 1mu 4r9 1n6 4s0 1nj 4sh 1ns 4sp 1o0 4tj 1oo 4tn 1p7 4u6 1ph 4ue 1pm 4uk 1q4 4us 1q8 4v9 1qi 4vr 1r1 504 1r9 50t 1rn 515 1rv 51c 1s7 51q 1sg 520 1si 52r 1t9 537 1to 53h 1u5 53u 1v2 549 1vf 54k 1vt 54r 203 551 20e 55i 20r 561 212 56j 21i 574 21s 57g 226 57t 22g 57v 22m 58a 22r 58k 230 58p 239 591 23g 59c 23k 59m 23t 59o 245 5a1 24b,5a1 249 5aj 24h 5b0 24j 5bi 24o 5bq 24p 5c9 24u 5cp 255 5da 25a 5dn 25a 5e7 25b 5ec 25f 5f3 25j 5f8 25k 5g9 25p 5gs 25q 5hl 25t 5i6 261 5il 261 5j4 260 5je 261 5kf 262 5kq 262 5l7 25s 5lu 25t 5m6 25t 5mj 25s 5n8 25q 5nu 25r 5ob 25u 5p0 25v 5qb 25v 5qh 25v 5qo 25t 5rr 25n 5sf 25k 5sr 25g 5tg 25k 5tr 25r 5u1 265 5u5 26j 5u9 271 5uk 27c 5vh 27s 5vn 284 60c 28d 611 28r 61h 28u 626 292 62a 28i 62j 282,62k 282 62l 27v 62s 27s 637 27s 63b 27u 63p 284 646 285 64q 28c 65a 28h 66r 28r 68d 292 69l 297 6ah 297 6bc 297 6c0 295 6d3 290 6dj 28s 6e7 28g 6fs 27h,6fr 27i 6g3 27c 6gf 27c 6gm 27d 6gv 27g 6ha 27i 6hk 27p 6hv 28c 6ia 28f 6ib 284 6ih 282 6is 282 6is 27m 6j0 27e 6jb 278 6ja 270 6jj 26v 6jq 26u 6k0 26j 6k4 263 6ka 25n 6l5 259 6ls 24t 6ms 24c 6ng 247 6oa 244 6pp 245 6qp 24d 6su 251 711 25v 74f 26o 76g 270 77l 26u 79q 26n 7bc 265 7db 254 7f0 249 7g8 240 7gt 243 7h8 24m 7hm 24r 7i9 24n 7is 253 7ja 25k 7k6 265 7l8 266,7l7 267 7ls 25u 7m4 25o 7lt 25a 7m9 24v 7mb 24p 7mm 24g 7n3 24g 7nu 247 7ov 248 7qo 24j 80s 25k 84n 260 890 264,8ll 2bj 8lq 2c8 8mh 2cq 8ng 2dc 8no 2di 8o7 2e3 8ou 2ff 8ou 2g4 8ou 2gf 8ou 2h1 8p6 2hj 8p8 2ip,8p8 2ip 8p8 2jj 8q6 2kh 8qi 2ku 8r2 2mc 8qs 2mo 8r3 2ne 8rg 2o0 8ri 2o9,88v 265 89n 269 8a6 26g 8ap 26h 8bc 26n 8bc 271 8bq 273 8c7 271 8cd 277 8ch 27e 8ck 27j 8df 27q 8dl 27q 8du 27p 8e9 27s 8eq 284 8f0 288 8fp 28i 8gb 28i 8gn 28o 8h6 28v 8hn 295 8i1 29a 8if 29f 8j3 29o 8jh 2a4 8kf 2at 8l1 2b5 8ln 2bk,8ri 2o7 8rt 2o9 8sb 2o6 8sk 2o1 8t1 2o7 8td 2o3 8tr 2nv 8u8 2o0 8ut 2oe 8v2 2oq 8vf 2pa 906 2q6 913 2qn 939 2rj 963 2s6 986 2sb 9a3 2sa 9dj 2s1 9g5 2rf 9it 2qn 9nj 2on 9qb 2n2,-pp 0 -t6 -r,-1fg -6r -1h6 -7c -1hl -7g -1k1 -7s -1l8 -7v -1p5 -81 -1t8 -aa -23n -ad -26l -ae -27t -a1 -2ah -80 -2c0 -6c -2bi -64 -2a2 -7o -279 -9t -26k -a0,-26n -a2 -1tf -9u -1q0 -80 -1p3 -80,-26e -a1 -26b -6l -25v -6o -261 -a3,-1un -9s -1uf -6t -1u2 -74 -1u7 -9t,-t5 -q -ub -17 -11b -2f,-11a -2e -11r -2n -12f -31 -12r -31,-1fh -6s -1dh -67 -1bu -5t -1a4 -5i -177 -4o,-1h7 -11 -1k2 -q,-1q1 -7v -1qe -7r -1qv -7p -1r8 -81 -1rj -7d -1s5 -7a -1sv -7r -1su -89 -1sv -8f -1to -7h -1tp -75 -1u3 -6r -1um -71 -1uf -71 -1vi -77 -206 -6l -20r -70 -21t -7f -22u -74 -24a -71 -24f -6h -258 -6q -25d -6q -25p -6o -263 -6l -26b -6k -26n -6l -26u -6k -277 -5t -27j -5h -27i -59 -27l -4t -278 -4n -278 -4f -271 -45 -27e -3o -27q -3a,-29n 0 -29n k -2a3 s -2a6 13 -2af 1q -2b0 29,-12p -30 -132 -2t -14a -2i -173 -28,-173 -27 -1h9 -11,-24b -a0 -244 -73 -23m -86 -23q -a0,-20r -9s -20i -6t -207 -6p -1vs -71 -200 -a1,-23g -9i -21i -9u,-232 -9d -21j -9l,-23f -8u -21c -97,-230 -8e -218 -8o,-22s -84 -219 -84,-238 -9j -22s -7g,-236 -9j -228 -7l,-22e -9j -21r -82,-225 -9m -21m -8b,-21q -9o -210 -7m,-21a -9i -20p -7g,-25v -9h -24h -a0,-25i -9c -24i -9k,-259 -95 -24b -9d,-25d -8p -24r -8q,-25f -8e -249 -8u,-254 -8f -24a -8o,-25v -7j -24b -8c,-25n -7g -247 -84,-25o -73 -246 -7m,-25v -9s -25g -79,-25p -9j -24p -75,-25f -9p -24c -7c,-25a -9t -24k -8v,-24p -9n -244 -8m,-1vg -9t -1vn -97,-1vc -9p -1vi -8o,-1vc -9m -1vj -8c,-1us -9s -1vn -7t,-1v3 -95 -1vm -7g,-1v1 -8f -1v9 -7d,-1vk -9k -1uo -95,-1vm -9c -1v0 -8j,-1vt -8v -1us -81,-1vm -87 -1ut -7f,-1tt -9j -1t5 -9h,-1tl -9g -1sn -9a,-1tn -97 -1sg -92,-1tl -8v -1rr -8l,-1sq -8l -1rk -8h,-1sj -8b -1rs -8a,-1si -84 -1rm -7s,-1tv -8j -1te -8j,-1tt -8b -1tq -8h,-1u4 -94 -1tq -85,-1tv -9a -1tf -8h,-1tt -9h -1t8 -8o,-1ti -9c -1so -8a,-1t6 -9b -1s6 -84,-1sk -8t -1ri -7t,-1s5 -8o -1rb -83,-1rd -8c -1r1 -83,-27j -5n -28j -8t,-286 -98 -27k -6k,-27v -8r -275 -9q,-27j -91 -26j -9j,-27f -8i -26j -95,-27i -82 -26o -8i,-27e -7k -26p -81,-27a -78 -26u -7g,-27d -5u -27m -6t,-27v -95 -26r -6v,-27n -8s -26t -7h,-27o -95 -26t -83,-27g -9a -26r -8g,-276 -9h -272 -8g,-2a7 -7c -2a4 -6v,-29q -7t -29l -6t,-29e -81 -28l -68,-28s -82 -27r -5p,-29r -7k -28l -8a,-29u -7d -293 -7n,-29t -74 -28i -7c,-29u -6p -28v -6v,-29m -6d -28h -6k,-295 -64 -284 -68,-28l -5j -289 -5j,-284 -53 -27o -54,-2b0 29 -2b5 2b -2bd 2c -2bt 2b -2c1 2r -2cp 33 -2d7 38 -2dc 3u -2e2 41 -2ed 40 -2fc 4f,-2kj 9e -2lb a0 -2o0 bm -2qi d7 -2ta e7 -30b es -35h f6 -377 f6,-2fc 4e -2gf 5p -2hv 7f -2kl 9g,-3ae 2t -3b8 2g -3bv 27 -3d9 1p -3fe 1q,-1ju -q -1om -f -1sd -a -1u4 -9 -223 -c -265 -g -277 -l -28g -v -298 -13 -29n -s -29q -d -29m 3,-2qb 1c -2qs 10 -2rd u -2s7 14 -2vn 2e -31o 2u -336 37 -35k 3f -383 3h -39b 3b,-1ri -6c -1qk -6u,-1q3 -6u -1oq -74,-1pc -6p -1oj -6v,-1nm -6v -1mu -75,-21d 2p -214 25 -20j 1k -1vm 1m -1v0 1f -1uc 16 -1th 1g -1sr 1t -1s4 1q -1ra 1h -1pl 1p -1ol 2b -1o0 2s -1n5 2o,-1k5 1t -1ju 1c,-1jc v -1ij 10 -1hs 13,-2e1 50 -2d0 4s -2cl 4s -2bs 57 -2av 53 -29c 5n -283 67 -23f 82 -22m 85 -225 86,-2a3 5d -2a3 59 -29t 47,-29u 43 -29q 46 -29g 49 -294 47 -28v 47 -28q 4g -28p 4r -28p 5d -28q 5r -28q 60,-296 5n -295 4v -298 4l,-29u 3v -29u 3r -29u 3f -2a7 32 -2ae 2m -2ag 2f -2ag 26 -2ae 1u -2ae 1q -2a9 1s -2a5 26 -29u 2h -29q 2h,-29o 2f -29k 28 -29d 27 -294 2a -292 2d -28o 26 -28n 20 -28n 1t -28e 10 -286 14 -286 1n -284 2a -28g 2o -28n 35 -28n 3a -28q 42 -28v 49,-29o 2b -29u 21 -2a1 1p -29v 1e -29c v -294 12 -291 1d -292 1p -295 28,-2fg 92 -2f7 8h -2f7 8b -2f3 7r,-2fe 97 -2f5 9a -2f1 9a -2en 94 -2el 8p -2eh 8a -2eg 86 -2eb 94 -2dt 96 -2d6 9n -2bj ac -2ah aj -28a c2,-2eb 94 -2e0 94 -2du 8l -2dv 87 -2dv 81,-2f1 7q -2ea 7s -2e4 7s,-2f4 7n -2f5 7j -2f5 7a -2f6 72 -2ff 6i -2fk 5r -2fd 5f -2f6 5t -2f2 67 -2en 6b -2ek 68,-2ek 68 -2ee 67 -2e4 68,-2e4 68 -2dl 5e -2dl 56 -2dd 5a -2dd 5q -2dh 69 -2dp 6n -2dt 75 -2dt 7l -2e0 7u,-2ep 67 -2es 5o -2ep 5h -2ef 5f -2e9 5j -2e6 5v -2e7 66,-2gi 97 -2gf 99 -2fm 96 -2fe 95 -2f3 98 -2en 96 -2eb 94,-2f9 9p -2er 9k,-2eh 9l -2e6 9n,-2dt 9s -2d3 ae,-2pf dv -2pa dn,-2nr cr -2nj ck,-2nc ck -2n2 ch,-2m9 ch -2lb bo,-2kn b7 -2k0 ae,-2jk a4 -2j7 9n,-2he 8i -2g8 85,-2l8 ae -2l3 ae,-2ju 9n -2jr 9n,-31e 3i -30j 3k,-309 3d -309 35,-33n 3i -33s 43,-34d 4g -34n 4g,-364 4g -36h 4d,-39c 3a -3af 2u,-3fd 1q -3ha 29 -3i5 2r,-3i6 2t -3j3 32 -3jj 2v -3ju 2t -3kd 2h -3ku 23 -3lh 1i -3m3 18,-3n6 18 -3nb 1a,-45a 2b -47n h -49c -7 -4ab -g -4bd -g,-3ou 1a -3nl 15 -3ml 12 -3m4 17,-3pn 1h -3ou 1a,-3pn 1h -3qf 1v -3rj 2n -3si 37 -3ti 3i -3un 3o -3vq 3o,-3vp 3o -415 3n -433 3g -446 33 -45d 29,-4bc -h -4ed -g -4fl -4 -4h8 p -4jr 1s -4mj 2l -4p6 2r -4ri 2l -4tu 21 -4vc 13,-4vc 13 -50i 3 -51m -s -532 -24 -54a -2q,-546 -2n -54o -2u -55k -2n,-55k -2n -564 -2e -56m -1q -56v -16 -57b -k -58f -10,-4fj 21 -4f7 1b,-4dg i -4d6 i,-4c0 n -4bf s,-4aj k -499 13,-4cs 2j -4ca 2e,-3p5 4q -3p5 4l -3ov 47 -3ol 3i -3o9 3f -3nt 3k -3nq 3d -3ni 2r -3n7 2o -3mu 3e -3m4 3c -3lf 2v -3l1 3i -3kf 42,-3ff 3d -3f6 39 -3ek 35 -3dj 36 -3cs 3c,-4nb 5r -4ms 5m,-4lu 5c -4l7 5a,-4l5 4r -4jj 4e,-4j4 4j -4iq 4o,-4i3 52 -4hk 57,-543 2v -54j 2l -557 2g -55c 2l -55q 2f -55q 2a -55d 27 -557 25 -554 21 -552 1t -54p 1r -54n 1m -54n 1j -54i 1f -54e 1f -54b 1f -549 1b -549 16,-549 14 -54b 11,-54c 10 -54i s -54k p -54f k -548 m,-54d 22 -54e 1v -549 1p -543 1m -53v 1r -53m 1t -538 1n -536 1v -53a 23 -53b 26,-547 m -540 q -53q n -53q j -53h e -53f m -53e t -535 s -52v m -52k k -52g o,-52g o -52j v -52j 12 -52d 16 -528 15,-543 2t -53o 3f -53n 3p -53i 3k -53i 37 -53o 2t -53q 2q,-53i 2p -53c 37 -53e 3p,-537 3l -536 34,-536 34 -530 2o -52s 2m,-52g 2n -52r 31 -52t 36 -530 3l -532 3q,-549 40 -53u 3p -53r 3n -53j 3n -53d 3o -53a 3q -52u 3l -52i 3q -52b 42 -51s 4j,-52k 2s -529 32 -52a 3a -526 39 -51v 37 -51q 3d -51n 3e -51h 3d -51h 39 -51f 35 -51c 34 -518 35 -515 32 -515 2t -518 2r -51d 2p -51e 2i -51b 2h,-519 2g -51c 23 -51g 20 -51d 1r -511 1o -50r 1o -50n 1k -50o 19 -50r 17 -514 12 -51a 11 -51e 14 -51l v -51m m -51v i,-520 i -526 l -52i n,-51f 20 -51k 1q -51p 1o,-54e 19 -54k 14 -54t v -552 10 -557 13 -557 16,-558 18 -55n 14 -55s 1a -55s 1j -55l 1l -55g 1s -55i 21 -55g 27,-54r 2i -552 2p -551 2s -54p 2u -54i 2p -54d 2p,-5bi 10 -5bd s,-5b0 t -5at v -5ao 1k,-5av 1p -5at 27,-5a7 2b -599 28,-595 1v -58u 1h,-59q 15 -59i v,-5c9 2h -5bs 2b,-5jt 1b -5ib l -5gu -9 -5g0 -14 -5fa -1s -5eh -2n -5du -35 -5d9 -39,-5da -39 -5ci -30 -5c0 -2e -5bd -1g -5b7 -12 -5an -q -5a3 -q -59o -12 -59d -10 -598 -s -589 -v,-5js 1a -5l7 1j -5md 1m -5n9 1m -5oo 1h,-5m8 2u -5la 2h,-5ku 2h -5k7 2a,-5jj 2f -5j9 2f,-5iq 2f -5ij 22,-5ig 20 -5i6 1t,-5dv -2a -5dj -2m,-5de -1r -5dq -1o,-5e2 -1o -5ec -14,-5ec -q -5dt -l,-5on 1h -5pk 1a -5qp j -5rc 1,-5tn -30 -5u2 -2v -5uh -2p -5v4 -2a -5vh -1r -601 -1n -610 -1n -61n -21 -623 -2b -62c -2n,-6ah -i -6dd d -6gb 10 -6ik 1b,-663 -20 -682 -19 -6ak -g,-664 -20 -64d -2n -63j -2v -62r -2v -62c -2n,-67b -j -679 -o,-66i -13 -668 -1a,-65u -1e -65i -1i,-650 -1l -64n -1n,-647 -1o -63u -1n,-650 -1v -64r -1v,-647 -22 -646 -25,-640 -2d -63p -21,-6cd 11 -6c8 p,-6ar 5 -6a0 5,-6il 1b -6js 1d -6lu 1b -6ms 15 -6n0 14 -6nb -6nm 13 -6ou 12 -6p8 13 -6pj 14 -6q4 10 -6q7 v -6qi u -6qq u -6r8 r -6s3 u -6sb q -6t7 k -6tf n -6tn p -6uc k -6up m -6v5 m -6vp o -708 j -70j f -710 k,-717 o -721 i,-718 o -711 j,-71u i -728 f -72i f -72o f -731 7 -738 7 -73j 8 -743 6 -74g 3 -74q 3 -755 1 -75j 1 -75u 4 -765 7 -76j 7 -76u 6 -776 5 -77t 2 -78g 1 -78p 4 -796 5 -79k 7 -79v 9 -7a5 e -7ah h -7b9 j -7bp m -7c2 n -7cn r -7cv 11 -7dg 12 -7ds 12 -7e7 15 -7ee 18 -7em 1d -7f2 1l -7ff 1n -7fl 1o -7fr 20 -7gn 21 -7gu 25 -7hf 2b -7hj 2g -7hs 2g -7ib 2j -7is 2t -7ja 30 -7jv 37 -7kd 3a -7l0 3a -7lc 3b -7lm 3g -7m5 3g -7ml 3e -7n1 3d -7nm 3a -7oq 30 -7pj 2o -7q8 2m -7qj 2o -7qn 2q,-7qp 2r -7rm 37 -7s8 38 -7sr 38 -7tn 31 -7u5 37 -7v2 31 -7vf 2u -804 2v -810 35 -821 3k -845 43 -84r 46 -858 46 -86d 42 -87d 3r -888 3l -898 3n -89k 3m -89v 3j -8an 3k -8b4 3u -8bd 44 -8bm 44 -8c3 4e -8d3 4r -8d3 50 -8dd 53 -8e3 59 -8ed 5f -8el 5n -8f3 5u -8fa 67 -8fr 70 -8gb 7a -8h3 7k -8hs 80 -8i8 80 -8ik 82 -8j0 81,-8j0 81 -8ji 80 -8k1 7v -8ku 81 -8lc 89 -8lk 8g -8lu 8i -8mi 8h -8na 8l -8nn 91 -8o4 93 -8oi 9d -8ot 9k -8pj 9j -8q0 9j -8rf 9k -8si 9l -8tu 9p -8ua 9t -8uq 9u -8v8 a0 -8vr a3,-900 a5 -90t a6 -915 a4 -91o a4 -91t a5 -924 a5 -92g a5 -92t a5 -93h a9 -93n ad -942 ap -943 au -94a b6 -950 bj -950 br -94v bv -94p c1 -94o c5 -94v cc -94s cl -94r cp -95a dc -95r df -95v dj -96g e7 -96m ef -96m em -96m es -972 fj -97h g2 -97n gh -97t gp,-8vr a2 -904 a5,-97t gq -985 h2 -98c h3 -98h h6 -98o he -98u hl -99g hp -99k ht -9a2 i8 -9aa if -9aj ik -9b0 it -9b5 it -9bg j0 -9c3 is -9ch ir -9cu ir -9df j6 -9dl j7 -9ed jb -9f5 jn -9gu ku -9hl ld -9io m3 -9ja mb -9m6 n4 -9n4 ni -9oc np -9q5 o0 -9rj o1 -9t8 nv -a1e nf -a5u mr,-abe ia -abl ia -abt if -ac7 j6 -acf je -acc jm -acm jr -acu k0 -ad3 k8 -ad7 kr -adb l2 -adb lm -adl m0 -aet m7 -afd m1 -afp m1 -aga m0 -ahb l5 -ahn kq -ahi k1 -aha jh -ahm iu -ahl i8 -ahg hd -ah3 ge -agt fp -agv fb -ah9 er -ah3 ei -ah7 ed -ahp do -aif db -aj7 d6 -ajv cv -alt cr -anh cm -aob ck -aur c1 -b05 cb -b11 co -b1d dd,-aam jc -ab3 in -abc ia -abg i9,-aan jb -aa7 jt -a96 kq -a8b lg -a7k m4 -a6t mh -a6c mn -a5s mr,-b1d dc -b22 es -b2m fs -b36 hn -b3q jr -b3t kf -b63 lk -b7i lk -b8q l4 -b94 kn -b98 k3 -b9a j6 -b97 ib -b9d hl -b9s hc -bab hd -bc3 i8 -bfs k1 -bhg kk -bjf l4 -bkr lb -bm7 ld -bpg ku -c49 k2 -c7v k5 -clk j9,-375 f6 -381 fa -38g fd -38q fo -39j fr -39p g7 -3ab gh -3am gh -3ar gt -3ao h4 -3bb h9 -3bm hm -3cb hs -3co i9 -3d6 ib -3dm ib -3dn is -3dl j8 -3ek jb -3eq jb -3f3 ji -3ff jp -3gc jm -3gg jo,-3gg jo -3hm k8 -3hr kq -3hv l3 -3ik lb -3it le -3j4 lp -3k5 mf -3kf n3 -3kg n7 -3l4 n7 -3lj na -3ls ni -3md n9 -3o1 ok -3oo pn -3po q6 -3q5 qg -3qu ql -3rf re -3t6 se -3uc st -3ut tc -3vr u6 -408 ug -40k um,-45p 109 -466 10c -46u 10c -47d 10a -49q 10b -4a3 10j -4ae 10l -4au 113 -4b6 11k -4bd 12a -4bb 12s -4bb 13b -4b2 17e -4cf 1b6 -4da 1c7 -4ds 1cm -4eg 1e8 -4f6 1g4 -4en 1h2 -4ev 1k6 -4f1 1lg -4hm 1mr -4ip 1mr -4lh 1me,-500 1k3 -513 1i2,-45p 109 -44v 106 -43d 102 -41i vd -40f uk,-512 1i4 -51a 1hr -51h 1hr -51r 1hs -524 1hv -52o 1i9 -541 1jc -55b 1ke -56q 1lf -58i 1ma -5af 1mu -5cb 1ne -5f6 1nq -5h9 1nu -5j0 1nt -5m7 1na -5nk 1n5 -5od 1nc -5p6 1nr -5qh 1nu -5rp 1op -5t8 1pd -5u9 1pb -600 1os -60u 1p3 -64h 1rc -699 1ro,-6kk 1ug -6p5 20e -6u0 22k -6v8 233,-787 26r -78q 271 -797 27f -7b9 280 -7bp 284,-6kk 1uh -6hk 1t3 -6fm 1sb -6ct 1rk -6ba 1rl -699 1ro,-7bn 284 -7c5 285 -7cl 285 -7cv 28i -7dc 28o -7dr 28r -7e8 291 -7ef 29b -7es 29j -7fa 29j -7g6 29q -7gi 2a7 -7gu 2ag -7hf 2aj -7ho 2an -7i5 2b3 -7j2 2bq -7jh 2c3 -7ju 2c3 -7kb 2c9 -7kp 2cl -7l0 2cu -7lb 2d6 -7lm 2dc -7ma 2di -7na 2ec -7nk 2eo -7o4 2eu -7or 2fc -7ps 2fp -7q8 2fr -7qn 2fr -7r2 2g0 -7r8 2g6 -7se 2gn -7t4 2gu -7tj 2gu -7tp 2gv -7u7 2ha -7uj 2hc -7ut 2hg -7vg 2hn -801 2ht -80c 2hr -810 2i3 -813 2i5 -820 2ia,-71e 23n -72i 23v -73q 23t -75d 23i -76n 237 -77d 237 -78d 23a -78q 23g -796 240 -79e 24h -799 24o -79f 251 -792 25e -790 25p -78c 268 -783 26f -788 26r,-71f 23n -6v3 232,-7k8 215 -7l3 20p -7nd 202 -7or 1vs -7po 1vt -7sd 20f -7uh 213 -7vn 216,-50d 1uf -50n 1uo -50t 1v0 -513 1vg -51h 1vp -51r 202 -521 206 -52h 20o -52v 216 -53d 21c -53h 21e,-578 233 -57p 236 -582 238 -58d 23a -58u 23b -59t 23d -5af 23f -5bh 23f -5c8 23b -5d3 23b,-50e 1uf -4vk 1tr -4us 1td -4ub 1sv -4u8 1sr -4tl 1sd -4tc 1s4 -4sj 1rs -4sd 1rn -4s3 1rb -4rj 1qs -4rb 1qh -4qr 1q3 -4qj 1pu -4q7 1ph -4pu 1p8,-4pv 1p9 -4pe 1ou -4ou 1ol -4ok 1od,-4nv 1o2 -4nc 1nk -4n6 1nf -4mp 1n4 -4mg 1mt -4lq 1mf -4ld 1mf,-4o0 1o3 -4ok 1oe,-8mr 1tl -8na 1t8 -8o4 1s0 -8of 1rk -8on 1re -8p2 1rd -8p7 1rm -8p2 1s3 -8q6 1s6 -8pt 1sp -8q3 1t0 -8r2 1u2 -8rf 1u0 -8rm 1u9 -8rp 1uh -8s8 1ur -8so 1us -8ss 1ut -8t0 1va -8ta 1vc -8th 1vb -8tp 1v6 -8u4 1v4 -8uk 1ve -8v9 1vh -8vc 1vu -8vt 1vu -90a 201 -90j 20i -90s 20m -91t 20h -92f 20j,-8g1 2n6 -8i4 2nn -8io 2np -8jd 2nt -8l3 2nu -8p6 2ns -8pt 2nq -8ro 2nd -8sc 2n3 -8t7 2mr -8u2 2mt -8uv 2nb -8uq 2nc -8uj 2no -8uq 2nv -8v8 2oc -8v9 2ot -8v0 2pb -8uv 2pj -8v7 2pq -8ve 2pg -8vn 2p4 -8vr 2ot -8vs 2p2 -8vq 2p9 -8vd 2po -8vn 2ph -906 2p8 -90n 2p8 -911 2pc -908 2pf -901 2pl -8vn 2pu -905 2ps,-906 2q6 -902 2q6 -8vt 2qa -8vp 2qe -8vv 2qj -902 2qk -900 2qr -8vj 2r2 -8vi 2r6,-9d1 2qp -9ct 2p4 -9d5 2oh -9d9 2oc -9df 2o9 -9e5 2oe,-9cv 2qn -9cp 2r6 -9ce 2r9 -9c5 2rn -9c1 2sj -9b8 2sv -9ah 2t3 -9aq 2u3 -9bs 2uu -9be 2vo -9b7 306 -99n 32i -97n 332 -963 32p -94a 32r -91o 32h -8v7 32i,-5d4 23b -5eq 23j -5f8 245 -5fb 24c -5fi 24n -5fp 25d -5g1 26k -5gf 27l -5h1 284 -5ib 293 -5jj 29e -5kn 29d -5lb 29d -5n6 293 -5nu 28l -5oq 283 -5pp 27v -5qr 285 -5t8 290 -5ur 2a7 -5vm 2at -602 2b9 -62q 2dc -63i 2do -641 2dr -65c 2e2 -66o 2e8 -682 2e3 -68b 2e3 -69q 2dp -6ag 2do -6b5 2dv -6bp 2e5 -6ch 2er -6e7 2fh -6ea 2g2 -6ei 2gc -6ev 2gj -6em 2h6 -6f6 2hp -6fk 2ia -6g5 2j3 -6gu 2jh -6i1 2jj -6ik 2jj -6ir 2jb -6ja 2j7 -6jd 2j5 -6km 2ig -6l5 2ia,-6mq 2ih -6n8 2io -6o1 2j4 -6qb 2kk,-6tt 2nm -6v1 2oj -70p 2pk -72t 2q9 -73q 2qi -76h 2rg -77m 2rk -79o 2rm -7be 2rn -7cm 2s2 -7d2 2t0 -7d0 2t9 -7d6 2tm -7dh 2uv -7do 30a -7f2 31j -7g4 321 -7he 321 -7hh 320 -7ki 32e -7lr 32a -7n8 327 -7np 319 -7nq 307 -7o5 2vp -7of 2vh -7ot 2vk -7ph 2vs -7qd 309 -7ss 312 -7uq 31f -83n 31v -8a3 324 -8dr 324,-91c 2tp -91r 2u1 -924 2ub -928 2uv -92k 2v6 -92t 2vn -935 307 -93n 30l -93l 312 -948 31j -94a 321 -94a 32j -945 32q -94d 32p,-8v8 32i -8t8 338 -8sf 340 -8ps 34r -8pa 35p -8on 379 -8o8 37t -8mg 38b -8m4 38s -8m5 3a9 -8kv 3b1 -8jt 3bt -8jg 3c9 -8gm 3d9 -8fk 3ea -8eq 3f5,-8si 31n -8rp 31p,-8q5 31p -8po 31p,-8o9 328 -8nl 32n,-8hd 334 -8h3 334,-8gk 331 -8ft 331,-93o 34e -91v 33t,-91n 33o -91i 33o,-911 33o -905 349 -8vk 349,-8v5 34h -8t9 34j,-8te 2o1 -8te 2np,-8t6 2nn -8sg 2o8,-8s3 2og -8ru 2og,-8ra 2od -8qh 2od,-81f 2ia -817 2id,-7vj 2is -7uq 2i5,-7ul 2i5 -7u6 2i3,-7t3 2hr -7sh 2hr,-7hm 2c5 -7hh 2bm,-7h2 2be -7go 2b9,-7fv 2b2 -7eu 2aq -7e8 2ao,-9e6 2of -9ei 2ol,-9f2 2qk -9gk 2sj,-9hf 2t2 -9jg 2ur,-9jt 2uk -9lp 2vi,-9m3 2vk -9oj 30n,-9mp 30q -9m0 30d,-9l2 2vk -9kr 2vk,-9ke 2vi -9k2 2vi,-9i1 2u7 -9hu 2u5,-9fm 2uk -9fc 2v3,-9d3 2t2 -9cs 2t7,-9cp 2tc -9cu 2tj,-9di 2u2 -9d1 2u2,-9ca 2tt -9ca 2to,-9c8 2tj -9c5 2tj,-579 233 -576 233 -566 22q -54s 229 -53a 219,-6mp 2ih -6ls 2ia -6l5 2ia,-6ts 2nm -6q9 2kj,-91c 2tp -918 2tn -911 2to -90t 2tr -90l 2u7 -90e 2uk -8vo 2vf -8ur 309 -8tu 30s -8t0 319 -8rs 31k -8qt 31n -8pj 31n,-8pk 31n -8dl 324,-904 2q7 -90a 2q6 -90e 2qb -90i 2qd -90k 2q5 -90e 2pt -906 2pr -8vu 2ps,-7k9 216 -7jh 21f -7im 21t -7i8 221 -7hv 221 -7ha 22a -7gf 22b -7fq 22c,-7vh 218 -83e 218 -86n 218 -8bn 216 -8f7 20n -8iv 1vk -8lp 1uc -8n9 1tb,-92c 20k -93j 20j -942 20f -94h 206 -958 201,-9ae 1sa -9dl 1t3 -9h3 1tl -9lb 1u3 -9pa 1u7 -9uh 1u8 -a19 1ul -a1l 202 -a0s 20j -a1t 20r -a1v 21p,-a1o 225 -a1o 228 -a22 21m -a27 22s -a2t 236 -a32 23d -a3r 24g -a4s 24o -a4u 26c -a5v 278 -a7c 27i -a80 283 -a9p 291 -aad 296 -a9p 2a2 -a98 2ao -aad 2a7 -aaq 2ac -aaq 2b0 -abv 2c0 -acj 2ca -ad5 2d1 -a9s 2eg -a9k 2et -a9d 2fj -aa6 2f4 -aai 2el -abe 2e9 -ace 2dg -aco 2db -ad2 2dd,-a91 2u3 -a9o 2st -ab0 2qq -abu 2pr -ad0 2pa -aec 2p0 -ahb 2os -ail 2os -ama 2oq -aok 2oq -apk 2ot -aq5 2p5 -aqa 2p6 -aqi 2p7 -aqv 2p7 -are 2pb -arh 2pi -asf 2pn -asv 2pq -at7 2ps -atj 2pu -ats 2pq -au4 2pt -aub 2q1 -auu 2pv -av9 2q6 -b00 2q6 -b05 2qa -b0n 2qd -b0u 2qe -b1g 2qc -b1p 2qj -b20 2qj -b28 2qh -b2e 2qi -b2p 2ql -b2v 2qq -b3a 2qn -b3j 2qo -b3u 2qq -b4k 2qq -b4n 2qt -b4q 2qv -b5b 2qt -b5k 2r1 -b5s 2r2 -b6j 2r1 -b6p 2r1 -b7n 2qv -b7r 2r1 -b82 2r1 -b8c 2r0 -b8k 2r4 -b8v 2r3,-ami 2r8 -amc 2r3,-al9 2qn -al5 2qo,-akk 2qj -akh 2qj,-ak4 2qm -ain 2qo,-aid 2qo -ahr 2qr,-agm 2r7 -af6 2rp,-afg 2q4 -ae8 2q4,-ae3 2qe -ad5 2r0,-aaq 2bh -a91 2c7,-aa9 2cf -aa4 2cm,-a64 280 -a5j 298,-a5l 29b -a5q 29b,-a72 29b -a6m 2a1,-a6e 2a4 -a6e 2a1,-a35 277 -a2r 26e,-a27 25e -a25 256,-a1r 24n -a1h 24l,-99f 1tm -97l 1vl,-96i 209 -91v 225,-8s1 20j -8rv 20t,-8q8 1vd -8q8 1v3,-8q5 1ud -8pp 1u0,-8qs 1vb -8r1 1vd,-8rv 1vn -8t9 20o,-8to 20t -8u2 20v,-8um 217 -8up 217,-8e2 21t -85h 21o,-9nf 25e -9nf 24l,-9n5 23s -9m7 22f -9ks 21h -9jd 22h -9j8 22f -9h7 21r -9e0 222 -9d5 230 -9bb 23f -99k 24l -982 27p -961 29v,-9l1 24v -9lo 25j -9o8 27m -9pg 27p -9ro 280 -9sc 28i -9t8 29i -9vg 2b2 -9vl 2bc,-9pn 27a -9pn 25t -9p6 25j -9o8 25g,-9gt 259 -9fq 267 -9f1 27a -9ea 27h,-ame 2gs -apv 2hk -aub 2ia -b0q 2id -b6g 2ie -ba5 2i4 -bdo 2h6 -bg3 2gd -bjr 2fa -bld 2f2 -bmv 2er -boh 2ff -bpd 2fp -bqb 2gn -br4 2hl,-ame 2gt -ai4 2fh -aeh 2dm -ae3 2df -adn 2db -acv 2de,-61r 1r4 -61u 1qb,-61p 1q1 -61h 1q1,-60h 1pi -602 1pk,-602 1q3 -5vv 1q6,-5vv 1qd -5vg 1q3,-5v1 1ps -5u8 1ps -5sr 1q8,-5mr 1o2 -5mj 1o2,-5l9 1o5 -5kn 1oa,-56o 1m6 -54s 1kp,-545 1kf -53h 1jp,-5u3 2ds -5ts 2bc,-5ti 2b7 -5t0 2al,-5sm 2ae -5ro 2av,-5rj 2b4 -5qj 29n -5q4 29g -5p3 29q -5nh 2aq -5mt 2bt -5lm 2cf -5kv 2cf,-6ee 2in -6ee 2is -6bf 2hc -6aj 2h0 -68l 2h7 -683 2h2 -667 2ha -65c 2i3 -657 2i3 -61h 2in -612 2jl -60m 2jv -5sf 2l4,-7m6 33q -7mb 33q,-7ls 33o -7lg 33v,-7ks 347 -7kp 34e,-7jr 33v -7j7 33v,-86h 32g -86j 32l,-84l 33j -843 334,-841 32v -83k 334,-6lc 21m -6k9 20l -6j4 1vg -6hn 1vl -6g2 1v8 -6fo 1un -6ds 1uk -6cu 1u3 -6c8 1tp -691 1tk -673 1tm,-7qd 21j -7qb 217,-7pp 20o -7p5 20o,-7oa 20o -7o5 20q,-7nh 20v -7ne 20v,-8g3 2n6 -8aj 2lm -81u 2ia,-9ej 2ol -9fk 2pc -9ig 2r4 -9la 2se -9nr 2th -9sd 2ut -9uo 2v9,-9uo 2v9 -a31 2va -a4n 2v5 -a6g 2uj -a7k 2tu -a91 2u1,-ba5 2r1 -baf 2r3 -bb2 2r6 -bb8 2r6,-ba4 2r1 -b8v 2r3,-bbb 2r6 -bbi 2r6 -bbs 2r3 -bc5 2r6 -bcf 2r7 -bcv 2r5 -bd7 2r3 -bde 2qv -beu 2qp -bf9 2qp -bfn 2qv -bg1 2qr -bga 2qp -bgk 2qm -bh7 2qi -biv 2qg -bk1 2qk -bk6 2qk,-clj j9 -cm4 ja -cmg jf -cmq jj -cmt ju -cn7 k5 -cnc kb -cne kh -co0 ko -co6 l4 -co9 ld -coj lm -con lr -cpf mg -cpk mj -cpt mq -cpq n8 -cqa ng -cql np -cri o6 -crs oe -cs4 or -csd p4 -csn pc -ct7 pj -cu6 q0 -cuh q5 -cus qa -cvb qd -cvk qd -cvp qd -d07 qe -d0o qp -d11 qv -d1b rc -d1g s1 -d1n sc -d22 sj -d2b sp -d3p tl -d45 u0 -d4b ua -d4c ui -d4v uq -d59 us -d5b v3 -d5b va -d5s vi,-d5s vi -d64 vq -d6f vu -d7m 10c -d7u 10g -d83 10p -d8s 119 -d96 11l -d9j 11s -da0 125 -da5 128 -daq 12k -dav 12v -dbl 132 -dbr 133 -dcq 13t -dcu 14g -dcu 150 -ddg 15f -ddn 15o -deb 166 -det 16g -df9 16m -dfu 16l -dgs 17b -dh0 17i -dik 188 -diq 18j -dkf 19f -dlg 1a5 -dm4 1ai -dn6 1b3 -dns 1bu,-dns 1c0 -dpb 1cm -ds6 1dj -dtm 1ds -e1j 1e3 -e4r 1e0,-ehi 1dr -eij 1ds -eon 1d7,-e6e 1dk -e7b 1df -e8a 1dj -e8m 1dm -e90 1dm -e9a 1dm -ea6 1dj -eap 1dm -ebi 1dm -ec1 1dm -ed1 1dh -edf 1dd -eef 1de -ef4 1dg -efr 1dl -egv 1dp -ehm 1ds,-e6f 1dk -e4q 1e0,-eu5 1du -etq 1e9 -ete 1eg -esv 1eo -esh 1ev -es8 1f4 -erf 1fc -er0 1fi -eqi 1fk,-eu6 1du -euc 1dm -euq 1dc -evb 1d0 -evf 1ct -evt 1ck -evv 1c5 -evu 1bn -evp 1bc -evt 1b0 -f03 1ad -f04 1a5 -evv 19j -evu 192 -f01 18s -f02 18l -f01 18e -f0b 184 -f0e 182 -f0e 17k -f0k 17e -f0p 173 -f0s 16l -f11 16d -f19 160 -f1f 15d -f1n 143 -f1l 13a,-f1l 13c -f1i 12r -f1h 127 -f18 11k -f17 117,-f18 19d -f13 19h,-f0d 19l -f0n 19u,-f0o 1a0 -f0o 1ad -f0f 1ao,-f0i 1b3 -f0i 1b7,-f02 1b6 -f03 1ba,-f08 1bk -f0f 1bq,-euv 1e4 -ev6 1do,-evd 1dc -eus 1dq,-eup 1e1 -eug 1ec,-eu3 1em -ett 1er,-eqk 1fj -eq4 1fp -epi 1g6 -eop 1gj -eo8 1gt -eo3 1h4 -enr 1ha -en7 1ho -emr 1hs -em8 1i1 -ell 1i3 -el6 1i4 -ekc 1i5 -eji 1i5 -eir 1ik -eie 1j2 -ehl 1kc -ehm 1kp -eho 1l6 -ehr 1md -eh2 1o1 -eeu 1q7 -edr 1qt -ec4 1r2 -eas 1rm -e9f 1t3 -e66 1vm -e4s 20m -e0n 234,-5rd 1 -5sb -14,-5tm -30 -5s8 -10,-br4 2hj -bs9 2ij -btl 2jo,-c2c 2m9 -c81 2oh,-e0o 233 -duq 23s -dtm 244 -dsa 24c -dre 24c -dqj 248 -dor 23u -dnv 23p,-bk5 2qj -bln 2qi -bmk 2qh -bo3 2q9 -bot 2q4 -bs2 2p6 -btb 2on -bvs 2n7,-c1g 2mu -c26 2n2 -c2s 2nj -c3d 2nu -c4d 2oa -c6g 2os -c75 2ov -c91 2p7 -c9p 2pc -cai 2pg,-c81 2oi -c8f 2oj -c8r 2op -c93 2os -c9c 2ov -c9o 2p6,-c9o 2p6 -cat 2pj,-bvr 2n7 -c0h 2mr -c10 2mq -c1d 2ms -c1i 2mu,-bp0 2h9 -bp0 2h4,-boc 2gb -bnm 2g1,-bn7 2fp -bmv 2fp,-bm6 2fu -blg 2gi,-bmj 2gq -bmq 2gv,-blv 2gs -blq 2h1,-bku 2g6 -bkp 2g1,-bfa 2hg -bek 2hv,-bce 2i7 -bc1 2i7,-aqm 2im -aqa 2im,-aq5 2im -aq2 2ij,-b84 2rt -b76 2rq,-b68 2rt -b5i 2rv,-b1i 2rb -b1b 2r9,-b0s 2r6 -b0i 2re,-b03 2re -avr 2rb,-av7 2rb -aur 2rb,-auj 2r4 -au4 2r4,-bf5 2sr -bfa 2t0,-bh4 2se -bh9 2sm,-bt0 2qs -bta 2qn,-c14 2oc -c17 2oa,-cn1 35n -cqi 38k -ctt 3ad -d3k 3c9 -dbb 3dp -dgv 3ep -dqo 3fd -dv1 3fi -eca 3fg -eha 3fi,-do0 23o -dk9 22s,-dkb 22s -dgd 21u -dg2 21r -dfr 21o -dfm 21m -dff 21k,-df3 21g -deu 21h -dek 21b -def 21b -de7 21a,-d2h 1tv -d1u 1to -d23 1ug -d3d 1uk -d42 1uu -d4f 1vd -d58 1vn -d5p 1vu -d6b 206 -d6l 20i -d6q 211 -d7e 21v -d7t 229 -d89 22m -d8t 230 -d92 232 -d9h 23c -dak 248 -db3 24n -dcb 25q -dcv 269 -ddh 26e -df0 27m -dfs 280 -dg8 28c,-dff 21j -df4 21g,-d2i 1tu -d2b 1t3 -d2a 1sq -d2e 1s7 -d2e 1s2 -d24 1qp -d16 1q5 -d18 1ol,-d16 1ol -d16 1og -d0a 1ns -d0a 1nn -d1g 1mp -d2b 1mk -d0f 1n1 -d05 1nb -d0a 1lr -d18 1km -d0f 1l5 -d03 1m8 -cvu 1mk -cvc 1l7 -cuh 1ke -cv7 1lk -cvr 1mu -cvm 1nb -cu7 1md -ct4 1mi -cv5 1ni -cvf 1nn -ct9 1nl -cr3 1nv -cq7 1o9 -cot 1nn -cn8 1n6 -ckh 1nq -cjj 1nl -cij 1nb -ci9 1nb -cbk 1n8 -c6n 1mn -c2i 1md -btb 1kt -bpl 1j9 -bo8 1in,-dg9 28c -dgd 28l -dgj 28t -dgv 297 -dh3 29d -dhe 29n -dhp 2a0 -di2 2ad -dic 2aj -dj2 2b8,-dj4 2b8 -dk1 2bn -dko 2c6 -dl9 2cc -dln 2ci -dm8 2co -dmj 2cq -dna 2cq,-dn9 2cq -doe 2cr -doj 2cs -dpm 2cu -dqq 2cu -dr4 2cu -drm 2cs -ds7 2cn -dso 2cj -dth 2cl -du1 2cn -duq 2co -dv5 2cp -e08 2cp -e10 2cm -e1s 2cq -e2a 2cr,-eat 2cu -eag 2d9 -e9q 2dp -e87 2ej -e6u 2f4,-e71 2f2 -e58 2fi -e52 2fh -e4q 2fl -e4f 2fp -e3r 2fs -e3b 2g4 -e34 2g7 -e17 2gn -e11 2gq -e0i 2h0 -dvp 2h9,-eas 2cv -eb0 2cr -eb9 2cg -eb8 2c7 -eb6 2bs -ebb 2bl -ebh 2bf -ebo 2b8 -ec2 2b0 -eck 2aj -edr 29o -eec 292,-een 28l -eko 25g,-eec 294 -ee2 28q -edl 28m -edd 28j -eef 28o -eef 28j -ee9 280 -eeh 27e -eek 27b -eeh 280 -eeo 28b -een 28i,-ekp 25e -enc 24i -eop 24k -esr 23u -eu8 23r -eug 23r,-eg4 298 -egg 293,-ehm 280 -ei2 287,-ei2 28f -ego 298,-ege 29d -eg4 29p,-edp 2be -edp 2b9,-ee0 2aq -ee0 2b6,-edu 2be -edu 2bj,-dvr 2h9 -dut 2hp -dus 2i8,-dus 2i8 -duv 2in -dv3 2it -dur 2jm -duq 2k2 -dv3 2kr -dv6 2lo -dv7 2m5 -dth 2n1,-dti 2n0 -dsk 2nr -dse 2o8 -dsa 2oi -drc 2pa -dqs 2q2 -dq7 2qm -dpn 2rh -dpd 2s4 -dod 2t3 -dnr 2th,-dnq 2th -dn3 2u7 -dmj 2v2 -dm5 2vd -dlc 304 -dkp 30q -dj8 31u -di3 32n -dg8 33g -dft 33j -dcl 34b -d9r 34v -d6s 356 -d50 356 -d1s 358 -d00 355 -cuu 350 -ctb 34h -cso 348,-cn1 35n -ck1 32m,-c27 2p6 -c29 2on,-c1j 2oi -c1g 2op,-c0n 2ou -c0d 2ou,-cl4 35m -ch4 31f,-ci0 325 -cgj 2vg,-cre 3ae -co5 37s,-d54 3eo -cv9 3cn,-d1k 3dd -ct8 3b7,-d1r 3c3 -d0e 3br,-d6a 3ej -d4e 3ds,-d70 3eb -d81 3eg,-eh9 3fj -emd 3fi,-emc 3fj -esg 3ff -etf 3fc -ets 3f6 -eu4 3ep,-eu4 3ep -euh 3ej -eup 3eh -eur 3ec -eul 3e1 -eue 3du -eul 3dd -euq 3d7 -eul 3cr -eua 3cj -eu3 3c3 -eu5 3br -ev8 3b1 -evn 3aj -evo 3a8 -evh 3a0 -evs 392 -f0i 38i -f04 37m -evp 379 -f0c 367 -f10 35g -f1t 34o -f1j 34b -f2a 33g -f3c 32g -f58 318 -f6b 311 -f8r 306 -f9c 306,-emu 3h4 -eni 3h3 -ent 3gr -eo1 3ga -eo9 3g7 -eoc 3gm -eo0 3h8 -end 3hd,-emv 3h2 -en1 3gt -emr 3gc -em4 3g7 -em2 3go -em6 3h2,-em7 3h3 -em0 3h8 -ele 3h0 -el7 3gj -ekt 3g9 -el0 3h2 -elc 3hf -eln 3hm -elr 3ht -em5 3ib -emc 3iu -en4 3iu -enf 3i6 -enf 3hl -enf 3hh,-ene 3ic -enn 3jf -enn 3k6 -enc 3k3 -en5 3jp -en3 3jj -emm 3ka -emd 3kd -em4 3jv -em8 3jg -em9 3j5 -em9 3iv,-eet 3i5 -eei 3hl -edl 3g9 -ed9 3gi -edm 3hh -edv 3i1 -ee5 3ia,-een 3hs -eev 3h2 -efo 3gq -efv 3h3 -efs 3hl -efk 3i6,-efp 3hv -egf 3hm -egu 3gv -ehm 3gl -egr 3ht -eg8 3ia -efq 3ih -efo 3ji -efo 3k7 -efd 3kf -eep 3ke -ee8 3ju -ee5 3iu -ee5 3ig,-efq 3k7 -eg2 3kv -eg1 3la -efg 3lf -ef9 3lf,-ef6 3l1 -ef6 3li -eeq 3lq -eeb 3lr -edu 3lf -ee3 3kp -ee9 3kc -eeb 3k2,-ef0 3ln -eeq 3mf -eeb 3mi -ee0 3m6 -eeh 3m4 -eeh 3lv -eef 3lp,-efq 3le -efp 3ln -efu 3lr -eg4 3m4 -efj 3m7 -efd 3m7 -efb 3lr -ef8 3lg,-ee3 3ib -ee7 3ig -eef 3ij -eeo 3ii -ees 3if -eet 3i9,-efk 3i4 -eeu 3i9,-efo 3il -efp 3ih -efk 3i3,-e5p 3k7 -dra 3ms -dnb 3l8,-e5n 3k7 -dt5 3fl -dn8 3l2,-dt1 3fq -dre 3mj,-e56 3kb -e5b 3n5,-ds1 3mu -ds8 3pb -drv 3p5 -dri 3mu,-dne 3lb -do0 3na -do1 3ld,-e4o 3kk -e55 3ms,-e59 3n0 -ds8 3pc,-e5d 3n0 -e5k 3pl -dsr 3rq -ds8 3p5,-dsu 3rm -drs 3r9 -drj 3p1 -ds4 3p5,-e55 3mq -e4t 3mq -e4e 3mi -e4c 3n1,-do1 3n3 -do8 3n0 -dq7 3me,-doc 3n1 -dop 3pa -dnu 3n4,-do0 3n8 -do7 3ok -dol 3ov,-dom 3oh -drk 3ng,-ds2 3n8 -e1m 3lg -e1o 3l9,-dnb 3gt -dnb 3h3 -dne 3hr -dn8 3i7 -dn4 3ht -dmv 3hd -dmv 3h6,-dna 3gs -dn6 3gl -dmu 3gj -dmm 3fq -dm2 3fq -dm3 3gf,-dm4 3gh -dm1 3gu -dlr 3hp -dls 3i5 -dm5 3hh -dm7 3i1 -dm8 3ib -dmc 3il -dmk 3iq -dmt 3io -dn3 3ig -dn3 3i4 -dn4 3hv,-dn6 3if -dn8 3io,-dmp 3j7 -dmi 3k1 -dmc 3k4 -dm8 3jh -dma 3is -dmb 3im,-dna 3je -dnq 3jk,-dmr 3j8 -dn1 3jk -dn6 3ju -dnh 3k4 -dnv 3jn -dnl 3ji,-dnb 3jd -dnb 3j8 -dn6 3im,-dm6 3jl -dlv 3k2 -dm8 3k6,-9af 1sa -99a 1s0 -97m 1ri -96i 1rf -95m 1rf -94p 1ra -93l 1qq -92j 1qm -91p 1r4 -92h 1s0 -92p 1s6 -92d 1t4 -92n 1tc -93r 1tm -941 1uq -955 1vk -95h 200 -951 204,-97b 1su -95p 1se,-95t 1sm -95j 1ss,-953 1t2 -959 1tg,-959 1ts -95f 1u8,-ck3 32o -cgp 2v6 -cdj 2rs -cc0 2qa -cas 2pi#60 -1m 60 1j,54 1h 51 -1l 55 -1i 58 1f,-22 -1o -23 1f,-1f 1h -1d -1q,-19 -1o -1a 1e,-32 1h -5m -20,-6g -1t -37 1j,-6f -1s -76 -1p -8n -1o -8b 1g -9b -1s -c4 -1t -d7 -1v -e0 19 -dp -22 -eh -23 -f5 -28 -ft -2h -gc -2j -lc k -l8 c -gl -30,-lb k -la -6 -l4 -6 -l9 g,-37 1j -37 1e -35 d -2o e -35 1i,-8a 1e -8a 1a -85 q -81 12 -88 19,-e3 19 -ef k -eb l -e2 12 -dv 1a,-gl -2v -ev -41 -ds -4k -cp -57 -bn -5e -a7 -5c -8f -4i -5i -1s,80 1l 7p 1b 7n 13 7j k 7m 12 7t 15 7t 10 7t s 7t m 7u j 83 s 84 17 89 14 87 q 8c d 8j 7 8e h 8d s 8g 16 8j 11 8l s 8n n 8n 10 8k 1c 8n 1f 97 m 9o e,9l f 9c k 96 v 93 14 8v 1d 97 17 9f u 9a 17 95 1d 98 ,9q 1j 9o 1f 9k 19 9k 10 9m 15 9n 1a 9r 1d 9t 11 9r m 9o i 9v t a0 17 a1 1e a7 16 a7 13 a4 1g a5 1k,-8f 2 -5f 5 -5d 1g,-8s 1 -dk -2,-bu -4 -bt -1t,-ap -1t -aq -1p -ap -5,-bp -1l -ba -1l,-bn -1f -bc -1f,-bn -19 -be -18,-br -12 -bd -10,-bo -q -ba -o,-bk -m -bc -i,-bk -d -b2 -d,-dv -4 -hg -5 -hi 16,-7p 1 -7n -8 -7j -e -7f -e,-6f 2 -6f -5 -6k -e,-7a -d -7b -g -7b -o -73 -15 -6s -17 -6p -10 -6q -m -6v -f -75 -e -7a -e,-6s -h -6l -f,-7f 2 -7f -6,-6o 1 -6q -4,-hp 16 -hq 9,-ia 14 -i6 7,-i6 7 -hr 8,-hr 8 -hk -f,-hp -14 -hl -q -gv -8,-h1 -7 -ha -4 -hs -j -i4 -11,-i4 -12 -i6 -g -i6 8,-hv -12 -i3 -1a -i3 -1e,-i1 -1g -hn -1l -hi -1g -hk -1a -hm -17,-i2 -10 -hq -14,-gr -7 -gq -n -gg -n -gf -8 -gg -4,-gg -d -fu -e -ff -s -f9 -m -fo -b -g7 -5,-fu -j -fu -u -fo -11 -fe -14 -fb -11 -f7 -p -f6 -h -f6 -8,-fu -p -g3 -t -g5 -13 -g4 -1a -g0 -1i,-fj -1e -fi -1b -fi -16,-g0 -1f -gi -1f -g4 -1h,-g0 -1e -fj -1f -fj -1l -fm -1p -fq -1q -fu -1o -g2 -1k,-f5 -5 -f5 -8,-fq -5 -fq -b,-c8 47 -br 3g,-c0 48 -bn 3m,-bo 4a -be 3j,-bf 46 -b5 3l,-b0 46 -aq 3o,-ao 4d -ah 3q,-af 4f -a7 3o,-9v 4n -9l 3m,-bl 3b -bq 2k,-ba 3f -bb 39 -bg 2l,-av 3j -ba 2i,-au 39 -b2 2k,-af 3d -ak 2n,-a0 3e -a4 2o,-9o 3d -9t 2m,-9k 37 -9l 2s,-97 3a -9e 2l,-cc 3k -ci 2r,-ch 3d -cl 32,-cl 3h -co 38,-cq 3l -d1 3a,-d4 3u -d8 3m,-df 46 -de 3m,-8s 3e -8q 48,-8v 3t -8s 4l,-93 44 -94 53,-9a 4m -9e 5e,-9h 55 -9g 5v,-h2 9s -gv aj,-gu 9t -gl am,-gi 9v -g2 ai,-g4 a3 -fn b4,-fi a5 -fb aj,-f9 a6 -f0 ak,-en a6 -eh au,-e8 a9 -dt b1,-dn ae -dd bl,-gv a9 -db an,-gh am -de b8,-h2 b0 -d1 bk,13v -u 13g -1n 133 -2a 12r -2r 12q -3c 12q -3v 132 -4p 13l -5s,16g -7k 17l -7q 188 -7n 18k -79 18t -71,19r -6m 1a5 -62 1ad -5b 1ak -47 1ak -3a 1aj -2p 1ah -2e 19v -18 19l -r,183 -u 189 -1o 18l -3k 18k -4h 18c -57 182 -5e 17n -53 170 -52 16b -52 15j -5a 15g -5c 14r -50 14h -3u 14g -2s 14r -1s 150 -1a 158 -s,156 -72 14s -7f 14f -7j 146 -7m 14a -7q 150 -7j 15d -78 15i -73,18t -73 194 -6v 19d -7b 1a6 -7i 1a3 -7f 19m -74 19j -6t 19s -6k,33 5i 2v 3f,13l -5s 146 -6h 14n -6t 151 -72,15g -76 166 -7d 16g -7k,153 -70 14u -6f 14k -62 14n -5l 152 -61 15f -67 15n -68 16b -62 16p -62 170 -65 16l -6f 16t -6r 16v -70 16p -7a 168 -7c 160 -76 15f -75 15v -6t,19i -6q 19k -69 1a5 -5f 1a5 -52 19r -52 19j -5f 19b -5o 197 -5o 18u -5s 18c -60 17m -60 177 -5v 170 -5t 175 -64 17c -66 17d -6a 17c -6j 17i -75 17q -79 188 -7a 18i -6q,18i -6q 193 -6u,157 -5v 15a -5m 15j -5f 15p -5a,18d -5v 183 -5g 17v -5c,18f -70 18f -74 18f -7c,146 -24 13n -24 13k -2e 13t -25 140 -2c 148 -2f 13s -2n 13f -2t,13f -2u 13t -2v 13a -3b 13f -3c 13s -3e 13d -3t 13l -3s 13q -3q 13o -4d 13o -4l 13m -4t 13t -4t,19e -1k 197 -1n 18r -1t 19f -1t 19h -1n 19q -20 199 -27 193 -2c 19r -2g 190 -30 19f -30 19o -31 19h -3b 19c -3d 19b -3i 19m -3f 19p -3i 19g -40 19c -46,33f mq 33j mq,338 td 33b oc 33f oa 33a tf,33a oc 32v o9 32j oa 326 on 322 pe 323 q7 325 r4 327 s4 327 st 32c sp 32v sk 333 sl 338 sl,33a on 337 p6 339 pk,338 rc 337 rs 337 s6 338 s9,32f po 32f p2 32l ou 330 p5 32v pa 32p pc 333 pu 32p pn 32j pk 32g pp,32f q5 32i qv 32v qq 334 qj 331 qg 32t qe 332 q9 32t q3 32n q3 32g q5,32g ru 32g r7 32r r5 330 r9 332 ri 32u rk 32s rn 330 s7 32n rt 32i s9 32g rp,35h tg 35k td 35t t9 361 t6 364 t3 364 st 365 sp 366 sk 36a sg 36e s6 36e s0 36c rs,36c rs 364 rm 35u rl,35u rl 35u re 363 r9,364 r7 368 r6,36s rv 37h rq,36v sa 37h s3,36v sj 375 sp,391 t7 37b tq,38v t8 39c t5 39h t0 39p sq 3a2 ss 3a6 t0 3aj su 3b3 ss 3br t7 3c0 tg 3cj tl 3df tu 3ds ub 3e2 uq 3e6 uv 3eu v5 3f8 v5 3fp vl 3g8 107 3gk 10d 3he 11c 3hg 11t 3he 12a 3hi 12m 3ha 138 3gf 142 3gd 14j 3gc 14v 3g8 15k,3b0 u1 3bt ts,3bh u1 3ch u2,3c0 u9 3d6 uf,3cr uk 3dn v4,3di v9 3e3 vm,3e5 10e 3fl 10d,3fa 10h 3fr 10m,3g1 10r 3g8 111,3g8 15g 3gn 161 3gu 161 3hc 161 3hr 16k 3i8 170 3j1 16h 3k4 16s 3kd 176 3km 17t 3kp 18j 3l3 19n 3la 1a9 3l2 1b5,bql 2vb bpe 2st bp1 2ro bo8 2pe bob 2np bon 2n4 bqc 2lp brk 2l2 bsk 2kt,bsm 2kt bu1 2k1 bv3 2k1 c0e 2ki c0i 2kk c2l 2kv c4s 2lq c5t 2np c5v 2o8 c54 2sb c52 2sj c4h 2to c34 2vf,c17 2vc c2n 2tc c30 2r8 c32 2pu c2s 2oj c25 2nm c1k 2n9 bvs 2mt buk 2n1 bt2 2nm bsg 2n6 bs7 2ms,bt2 2nm bs7 2oi brr 2p5 br8 2r1 brh 2t6 bri 2u8 brt 2v8,bqm 2lv bq9 2l0 bpm 2kl bol 2kd bpi 2lg bpq 2m6 bpm 2n1 bpe 2o8 bpf 2pe bq0 2o1 bql 2n2 brc 2mn bsj 2mj btn 2mp bu1 2mp bts 2mc bu0 2lh bu2 2kk bto 2kd bsu 2kg bsd 2kt brp 2l9 bqr 2ll,c0l 2mg bvu 2n0 c03 2m8 c02 2m2 bvq 2lc c0p 2kl c1j 2kq c22 2ld,c23 2lg c3e 2lu c4n 2lg c58 2l4 c5t 2l8 c5i 2lg c57 2ll c4l 2m8 c4m 2ms c52 2o1 c52 2ov c4s 2oo c3q 2n5 c3i 2n4 c2p 2n4 c2c 2mu c13 2ma c0p 2ma c0g 2mg,c0r 2n1 c14 2n1 c1k 2mn,c8s 315 c8v 319 c8b 30e c8d 2vo c8n 30j c90 30u,c9u 2vc c96 2to c96 2ta c9l 2ud ca3 2uk ca8 2tl cap 2ts cai 2uq cbq 2th cc3 2ss cbl 2u9 cb3 2uq cbm 2v2 cc5 2uk cbg 2v4,cg1 2vb cg0 2v2 cfv 2uq cfv 2uc cfs 2u2 cfp 2tk cfp 2tc cfp 2t5 cfn 2ss cfn 2sd cfn 2s7 cfg 2rv cf5 2rv cep 2rt cef 2ri ce7 2r0 ce5 2qb ceb 2pv cej 2pu cen 2q6 ceu 2qs cf9 2r4 cfl 2r4 cfm 2qr cfj 2pu cfj 2pf cfj 2p7 cfj 2om cfp 2o2 cg7 2nv cg9 2o5 cgd 2os cgi 2pq,cgk 2pr ch0 2pi ch2 2on ch2 2ob chl 2o0 ci4 2o1 chu 2p5 chu 2pq chd 2qm cgp 2r2 cgl 2r2 cgo 2sh cgo 2t2 cgt 2u9 cgu 2ur cgu 2v4 cgv 2v7,9tu 2hf 9tl 2hq 9th 2i3 9ti 2id 9tj 2in 9to 2ip 9tk 2j7 9tp 2ji 9tu 2jq 9u5 2jv 9uc 2kf 9uc 2ki 9v7 2kn,cod 2vc co2 2vb cnt 2v2 cns 2uq cnv 2ue co1 2ua coe 2u5 coi 2u5,coe 2ut cor 2tj col 2ti coe 2t8 coj 2tb coq 2tf cpe 2tf cpo 2ta cp3 2tj cov 2tj,cot 2to coq 2u0 coh 2v0,cos 2tq cp0 2tq,cp1 2tp cpm 2u5,cpm 2u9 cph 2ui cpj 2un cpo 2ud cpp 2uj,cpm 2u5 cpr 2u6 cqf 2ue,cpt 2ud cq1 2ud,cq2 2ud cq4 2u7 cqi 2u7 cqr 2ul,cor 2vb cp2 2v2,cod 2vb coo 2v7 cp0 2v1,cp3 2uo cp0 2u9 cot 2u6,cq3 2u7 cqg 2u3 cqr 2u8 cqt 2ug cqt 2ur,cos 2uu coi 2v6 co9 2v6 co5 2v2 co3 2uo co3 2ug cob 2ub coi 2ua,com 2ub cou 2um cou 2us,cot 2tt cph 2up,cpo 2u2 cpj 2tt cpj 2tq cpp 2ts cpv 2tu cq0 2u1 cpt 2u3,cog 2so co7 2sb co7 2s4 co8 2s1 coj 2rt cou 2s7 cos 2sf cok 2sm coh 2sn,con 2sn cp9 2t4 cpg 2tb cpb 2td cp6 2t8 coo 2su coh 2sr,cod 2sm co5 2ss cnv 2t1 co9 2ta cof 2tb coc 2t6 co7 2t0 cod 2ss,co4 2t7 cnt 2u2 cnm 2v2 cn6 2vd cnt 2va cnv 2v6 con 2v9 cou 2v6,cpo 2un cq0 2up cqe 2ul cqg 2ug,cpt 2uj cqb 2uh,cpp 2uq cpo 2v2 cpt 2va cqd 2vd cqs 2v9 cr0 2uv cr0 2uk,cq0 2uq cq1 2v2 cqc 2v7 cqo 2v3 cqs 2uq cqs 2un,-177 -4n -153 -41,-12j -37 -12e -9i -12j -9h -12p -3b,-12i -9f -137 -9j -13v -9a -148 -8t -14h -75 -14o -47,-147 -46 -13g -49 -12v -49 -12s -42,-12p -4c -132 -5d -12o -63,-12m -7p -12t -8b -12r -90 -12n -98,-13r -7s -13s -8u -133 -8r -12t -8f -13b -89 -132 -7g -13j -82 -13s -7p,-145 -6f -142 -7e -13k -7g -136 -7a -13h -73 -13m -71 -139 -6m -139 -6f -13j -6c -13r -6c -144 -6f,-144 -5q -146 -4v -146 -4m -144 -50 -13m -4o -139 -4m -13d -4s -13o -57 -13f -5l -13l -60 -13r -60 -145 -5p,-14o -48 -14m -3r -14h -40 -14d -43 -148 -45 -141 -45,-14h -3u -13s -3l,-14o -40 -153 -40,-27p -39 -27l -31 -27o -2u -27o -2p -27m -2i -27l -28 -27n -23 -27t -20 -27v -1u -282 -1p -284 -1j -28d -1g -28k -18,-13t -3l -12q -35 -12k -32,-2bc -68 -297 -r,-28r -12 -2av -6q,-2ai -6d -2a4 -6g,-2a8 -69 -29l -69,-2a4 -5t -296 -62,-29r -5o -290 -5q,-29n -5f -28q -5d,-29m -4v -28k -52,-2a0 -4f -27u -4q,-28u -4a -27h -4f,-283 -47 -281 -3v,-28t -3e -28f -3k,-2a6 -69 -28v -4t,-29u -69 -283 -4q,-28u -5o -27s -4b,-28s -4q -28h -45,-29b -4o -28n -3t,-25c -ad -266 -b8 -26b -bu -26r -dq -26o -f7 -258 -hu -244 -ib,-23h -il -22l -j2 -21m -j6 -20n -ip -205 -i8 -1v7 -i0 -1ud -ic -1u4 -ik -1uh -hp -1un -hk -1to -gl -1te -fp -1t8 -f4 -1t8 -du -1t9 -ch -1tn -b9 -1tu -ap -1u5 -ag,-20f -af -205 -bi -205 -cg -208 -d9 -20r -ec -21e -f4 -21g -f7 -21o -fj -231 -fe -23b -fe -23l -fd -248 -eu -24l -ea -24s -dd -24u -c3 -24u -as -24q -ak,-23c -ij -22f -im -21i -hr -21p -hl -22f -hg -22f -gc -22a -g9,-231 -gq -237 -h0 -23n -h0 -249 -gr -24p -g9 -24v -fn -256 -f4 -25b -fb -259 -fn -256 -g6 -252 -gr -24r -he -254 -hm -259 -i3 -255 -ij -251 -i6 -24p -hs -24c -i0 -248 -i3,-23e -ie -232 -im,-247 -i9 -23d -im,-249 -i3 -23b -i8,-23b -i9 -22v -ii,-1v9 -i1 -1vi -hv -1vr -hu -20m -i4 -210 -if -21h -ie -21j -i5 -21h -hq -219 -hh -211 -hg -215 -h5 -21l -gn -211 -gu -20t -gt -20h -gp -1vk -g4 -1vb -fk -1ui -er -1ul -fc -1v0 -g4 -1v2 -gf -1uu -h5 -1um -hh -1uk -hm,-22u -fe -239 -fj -23j -fp -23q -gb -23s -gp -23p -gr,-21g -fb -20r -fg -20d -g2 -206 -gc,-22f -gc -230 -h4,-2nk 2e -2n4 2p -2mu 2o -2mf 30 -2m5 3b -2ku 3k -2kl 3n -2jm 3o -2ja 3m -2ib 45 -2hu 4e -2hh 4e -2h1 4e -2g8 4h -2fr 4n,-2nh 2g -2ns 26 -2o3 1t -2o9 1r -2op 1l -2pb 1k -2pg 1i -2pv 1f -2qb 1b,-4be 12s -4bj 12s -4dn 11u -4fl vv -4hc vv -4j1 107 -4kl 107 -4nd us -4oq ug -4q4 s2 -4ti r2 -50k pq -51s ok -54t lb -568 ll -57i ll -58j kl -59j ja -5au hr -5au k3 -5ba kg -5cb js -5de jp -5ej k8 -5fu kv -5k5 n5 -5la od -5q8 nk -5rg na -5s1 nm -5t7 o8 -5um of -5vn p8 -651 lj -6cm f1 -6d2 dr -6fl bv -6g1 bo -6h7 bb -6ih bb -6jp d0 -6nu e8 -6op f1 -6s2 k6 -6ti p8 -6vv q6 -72p sr -72f 107 -733 11c -752 16f -76f 17n -788 1a7,-72g 23s -72g 23n -727 1tj -72h 1tj -733 1tj -73i 1tm -73v 1u0 -745 1uh -748 1v9 -748 1vv -746 210 -749 21q -74f 22j -746 22t -73d 22i -72j 22f -72e 22f,-73b 1vd -73c 1v7 -73c 1u5 -72u 1u0 -72l 1u8 -72n 1uk -72r 1uo -72n 1v7 -72g 1vj -730 1v6 -735 1vh -73b 1ve -73b 1va,-73c 20i -73c 1vq -734 1vk -72m 1vn -72n 1vu -72r 202 -72m 20f -72o 20n -733 20s -73b 20r -73f 20i -73e 20f,-73i 225 -73i 221 -73i 21j -73e 217 -735 214 -72u 214 -72t 21b -730 21g -735 21i -731 21v -733 228 -73b 225 -73f 222 -73h 228,-723 1tk -72a 23p,-7as 27s -7b9 26r -7b9 268 -7bl 25t -7cc 24r -7cn 247 -7d2 23l -7dp 236 -7eb 22r,-500 1k2 -4vk 1kd -4v6 1kg -4v1 1kg -4uk 1ko -4uc 1l3 -4to 1l8 -4tc 1lb -4so 1ln -4sa 1lq -4rn 1m3 -4rb 1m6 -4qv 1m2 -4qn 1m6 -4pv 1mj,-47l 107 -47a oq,-471 op -47f vv,-477 oo -48f ou -48t pb -498 q7 -49b ro -49c tb -49g u1 -49n uu -49f ut -48t uk -488 uk -47q uo,-48d pj -48o r7 -48f r6 -488 qo -47m r8 -47l r0 -481 qd -47l q1 -47n pl -481 pf -48b pg -48f po,-48s sh -48r sd -48q rk -48j ra -485 rf -47v rr -488 s2,-489 s2 -47u sk -483 sm -48e sm -48q sm -48t sf,-492 u8 -492 u1 -48u t6 -48k su -482 t5 -485 ta -48b th -485 uc -48c u9 -48k tv -48q u6 -48s ub -48v ub -493 u4,-4ps 1mi -4pb 1mg -4or 1ma -4oi 1m6 -4o2 1lp -4nl 1lm -4nc 1lg -4m2 1km -4l5 1kr -4kt 1l1 -4jr 1kr -4jb 1l5 -4ip 1ld -4hu 1lm -4hh 1li -4g7 1kv -4fu 1kd -4fs 1ju -4fk 1jm -4fa 1ja -4es 1j0,-8vq 2rp -902 2s0 -903 2s9 -909 2sf -90f 2sp -90g 2t2 -90l 2ta -90o 2ti,-8vq 2rq -8vh 2rg -8vh 2r4,-7eq 22g -7e5 230 -7ep 22f -7f9 22b -7fl 22b,-evt 1c9 -ev9 1cc -ev6 1c8 -eug 1cj -eu5 1cj -ets 1cf,-etp 1cg -eti 1ci -eta 1co -ess 1cv -eso 1d0 -esk 1d0 -esb 1d0 -es2 1d5 -erv 1db,-ehk 1k3 -egr 1k2 -egh 1jr -een 1kq -ecm 1lc -eag 1lc -e9f 1lc -e92 1l0 -e7u 1l7 -e79 1l1 -e75 1kv -e50 1lq -e20 1ml -dvf 1mq -dua 1mt -dtr 1mq,-eh1 1ck -ej3 1ci -ej8 1ca -ej8 1c5 -ehq 1ab -ehl 1ab -ehh 1ac -egh 1c7 -egi 1cf,-egk 1ch -eh1 1cj,-ehq 1ca -ehv 1c8 -eht 1c3 -ehl 1c2 -ehl 1c6 -ehq 1c9,-ehs 1bq -eht 1bk -eht 1ai -ehk 1ai -ehj 1an -ehj 1b2 -ehm 1bq -ehq 1bs,-ehs 1dq -ehj 1dn,-eia 1dp -ei5 1dp,-ei9 1ci -eia 1dp,-ehe 1cl -ehj 1dr,-eh3 1cg -eir 1ca -eir 1c5 -ehu 1ar,-ehj 1aq -ehi 1at -egt 1c5 -eh4 1cb,-eh5 1cd -eh8 1cf,-es0 1db -er9 1dd -eqa 1dp -epv 1do -ep3 1dm -eof 1dt -env 1dn -enn 1di -eop 1d6,-du1 1mq -dtp 1mo -dmh 1j8 -dkp 1i5 -djc 1hl -df3 1h6 -dc5 1ic -d9r 1ia -d30 1js,-c2c 2m9 -c1m 2m0 -c1b 2lm -c10 2lf -c0f 2l8 -bvt 2l1 -bv4 2kg -bus 2kc -buj 2k8 -bu8 2k3 -btp 2jv -bth 2jl,-de6 21b -ddk 21h -ddd 21r -dd9 21t -dcq 220 -dce 220 -dbu 21v -db7 226 -dal 22f -da1 231,-da0 232 -d9p 23c,-dmi 1l5 -dlk 1jv,-dla 1jo -dl5 1jo,-djm 1j1 -djh 1jl -dio 1j1,-di6 1is -dhg 1il,-dgp 1il -dg3 1j1,-dem 1jl -deh 1jl,-e78 2ct -e7f 2cq -e7v 2co -e88 2cn -e8l 2cj -e93 2ce -e9i 2ce -e9s 2cd -ead 2c9 -eao 2c7 -eb5 2c1,-e79 2cs -e63 2cs -e5u 2co -e5o 2ck -e5o 2c9 -e5a 2bt -e52 2br -e4k 2br,-e4l 2br -e47 2c1 -e3s 2c6 -e3k 2cd -e35 2ck -e2i 2cp -e2e 2cq,-e29 2cs -e2e 2cu -e2j 2d4 -e2f 2de -e2j 2dk -e2j 2dn -e2k 2ds -e2s 2e0 -e36 2e6 -e3b 2eg -e3m 2eu -e44 2fa -e4a 2fh -e4b 2fk,-enr 1dh -eno 1do -eo4 1e3 -eo5 1ef -enr 1el -eoe 1en -epd 1et -epm 1fa -eq4 1fo -eq8 1fs,-de8 218 -dd9 219 -dco 210 -dcl 20u -dbn 20o -db5 20b -dan 207 -d9q 1vu -d94 1vm -d7t 1ug -d7n 1u9 -d6e 1tu -d5p 1t9 -d46 1t6 -d3f 1su -d2n 1sq -d2c 1so,-crj 339 -cr6 32n,-coq 2ve -coi 2v3,-crj 338 -crt 33h -cs9 33q -csh 344 -csk 348,-csm 348 -csd 34e -cs1 34i -cs0 350 -crn 359,-crn 35a -crk 35i -cqj 35v -cqc 360 -cpv 35v -cpq 35k -cpo 358 -cp7 359 -cpb 35h -cp3 35r -coj 362 -coe 36d -co5 36g,-cok 2v5 -co7 2ug -co6 2u7 -cnu 2u4 -cni 2uf -cn9 2uk -cms 2uf -cmf 2u6 -cll 2ue,-cr8 32l -cr4 31s -cr8 30q -cqp 30f -cq2 30j -cps 309 -cp7 2vt -cp4 2vn -cok 2vd,-clk 2uh -ckg 2v0 -ck4 2um -cjr 2uq -cj2 2vb -cii 2ve -ci9 2vc -chq 2uq -chn 2uh -cha 2ue -ch4 2uf,-cpj 319 -cpk 30r,-cpi 30p -cpb 30q,-cot 30b -coo 30b,-cog 304 -co2 300,-cnl 2vn -cn4 2vq,-cmb 300 -cm6 307,-d3h 36c -d2k 363,-d2b 35u -d1e 360 -d09 36d,-e6e 3ff -e72 3em -e7i 3ds -e7q 3cl -e7r 3bj -e7a 3a9 -e6n 39h -e5s 397 -e55 397 -e5f 38q -e59 38a -e52 38v -e4v 391 -e4r 396 -e44 397 -e43 393 -e3l 38l -e2r 38k -e2a 38u -e1o 39a -e1b 39h -e0m 39m -dvu 3a2 -dvg 3ah -duv 3a6 -duq 3a0 -dut 3a9 -dvc 3an,-dvf 3ao -dv3 3bg -dv5 3d4 -dvf 3eg -dvt 3fg,-e4g 3fd -e4t 3eq -e50 3ek -e57 3e1 -e5g 3cp -e5f 3c2 -e4t 3bd -e45 3as -e3p 3an -e2i 3b3 -e24 3b1 -e1s 3at -e1g 3b9 -e0v 3bf -e0d 3ck -e09 3de -e0b 3dq -e0h 3f3 -e0o 3fd,-e55 397 -e59 39d -e5b 39k -e65 3av -e66 3b6 -e63 3b3 -e5n 3ao -e5b 3af -e4l 3a6 -e4b 3a6 -e3m 3a6 -e2q 3ab -e2g 3af -e2r 3a3 -e2n 39m -e2l 39h -e31 390 -e3k 38v -e48 397,-e1s 3a9 -e1r 39v -e17 39m -e0h 39o -e0g 3a9,-e0h 3ab -dvs 3ab -dvi 3aj,-dvg 3ap -dvf 3bg -dvj 3cg -dvn 3co -dvr 3c2 -dvv 3bi -e05 3ba -e0l 3b0 -e12 3ar -e26 3ap -e2a 3ap -e1s 3aj -e1p 3a8,-e3m 3an -e3r 3aj -e42 3a7,-e1g 39p -e1k 39f -e1p 39a,-erk 3fe -ems 3b2,-erg 3fd -er3 3f9 -emf 3bu -ekb 3ca -eir 3ce -ehk 3c6 -ej0 3fi -egk 3c3 -ef5 3c8 -ed0 3bu -ea8 3f8 -ec1 3bs -eaq 3bq -e98 3bs -e8l 3bs -e7m 3cl,-e54 3e1 -e52 3e4 -e2s 3fb -e5h 3d0,-e7r 3bo -e82 3bg -e9i 3ac -edf 382 -efh 37i -eh0 37c -ek3 38n -en5 3bb,-er6 3f9 -er7 3f5 -erk 3e3 -ere 3em -erf 3f7 -er7 3f8 -erb 3e0 -erg 3e0,-eiu 3fg -ejh 3ea -ejc 3e9 -ej1 3f9,-ead 3f7 -ea8 3ea -e9u 3eh -eab 3f3,-e2v 3fd -e2s 3ee -e2p 3e9 -e2g 3ee -e31 3f8,-ch4 2uf -cgh 2u6 -cg2 2tr -cft 2tr -cfl 2tq -cfg 2tp#S 8bq 25h,S -coo iu,S -bm6 2e3,S -90t 2t2,S -8te 2lr,S -4ao vg,S -29c -1n,T bug 2ut


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Manual Challenge

-18 1i 18 1i 42 92 76 hg c6 uk jm 1j8 qs 28q 12c 2u2 19i 3ja 1ik 4cu 1r2 550,22i 5qi 1r2 550,22i 5qi 2dq 6n0 2lk 78q 2r8 7km 2v0 7r8 340 816 3a8 86q 3h4 8bq 3q6 8g6 43s 8k8 4bc 8mo 4l2 8ok 4uo 8pi 542 8ps 5ec 8p8 5ls 8nm 5qi 8m4 62m 8he 69i 8ce 6g4 85i 6js 7v0 6mm 7p2 6pg 7p2 6pg 77i##S em 11e,S i4 1cc,S hg 1a6,S ka 1i0,S oc 1sa,S se 27i,S 10q 2la,S 11e 2mi,S 122 2o4,S 12m 2q0,S 13u 2uc,S 15q 33c,S 17c 38c,S 18k 3bg,S 198 3e0,S 1a6 3h4,S 1b4 3ja,S 1da 3ps,S 1o8 4og,S 1p6 4r0,S 1kq 4f4,S 1le 4gm,S 1mc 4j6,S 1q4 4ue,S 1s0 52q,S 20c 5fk,S 210 5ie,S 260 5v8,S 2um 7o4,S 2te 7lk,S 2s6 7je,S 2r8 7h8,S 2qa 7f2,S 2pc 7d6,S 2oo 7bk,S 2nq 79e,S 1ti 57q,S 1ts 592,S 1uq 5b8,S 1ve 5cq,S 21k 5jm,S 22s 5m6,S 236 5ne,S 244 5pa,S 25c 5rq,S 27i 61o,S 28q 64s,S 29e 672,S 2am 69i,S 2ba 6aq,S 2c8 6cm,S 2ci 6ei,S 2dg 6h2,S 2eo 6kg,S 2fc 6m2,S 2ga 6oi,S 2gu 6pg,S 2hi 6rc,S 2iq 6ti,S 2je 6ve,S 2kc 71a,S 2l0 736,S 2mi 75m,S 2ng 77i,S 30i 7qk,S 31q 7sg,S 33c 7um,S 1su 550,S 1qe 50a,S 1q4 4ss,S 1na 4ma,S 1js 4cu,S 1iu 4ae,S 1i0 46m,S 1i0 454,S 1ge 412,S 1fq 3ui,S 1es 3sm,S 1bo 3ks,S 1cc 3mo,S 13a 2s6,S 156 30s,S 172 35s,S 10g 2j4,S vi 2gk,S uu 2fc,S uk 2dq,S u0 2bk,S rq 25m,S tc 29e,S r6 23q,S q8 210,S pk 1ug,S oc 1qo,S oc 1q4,S ne 1nu,S mq 1mm,S m6 1le,S li 1k6,S jm 1fq,S io 1du,S h6 17c,S gs 15g,S fu 13u,S ec v8,S d4 tc,S cg qs,S cg pk,S b8 no,S aa ku,S 9m jc,S 8e hg,S 84 g8,S 7q fa,S 6s do,S 6i c6,S 5u ak,S 5a 92,S 4c 6i,S 3e 4m,S 2g 26

My records are 384 for regular manual and 386 for nose manual


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

sadly its not mine. Just copied and pasted.


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is a fun northshore level

-18 1i 18 1i 66 1i,66 1h 6v 1f 7q 1b 8p 13 c1 -7,c2 -7 c7 4 ce d cn k,cl j 94 1v 8n 1q 8h 1h 8h 16,c2 -8 cb -5 cj 2 cm 9 cm i,bj 7 al k,b5 q 9u 19,9o 12 97 1a,92 1v 8u 2a,8u 2b 8u 2k 90 2q,8r 1r 8k 2a 8e 2h 8e 2n,8j 1l 89 1s 87 24,87 25 81 2c 7r 2c,8g 1g 86 1g 7u 1u 7j 1u,8e 1b 83 1c,81 1d 7n 1m 7e 1m,96 1v bt 39 dl 41 er 45,er 44 fn 47 fe 3v fi 3h g1 3e fu 2u g6 2i gn 2c h3 2f h3 2l he 2e ht 2f hv 31 hq 36 ie 39 ie 3i i9 3r i1 3s i9 3v ia 48 h4 45 h4 4i gn 4i gn 48 es 45,h3 4h kn 4g,mk -13 112 -11 10v -p 112 -h mk -l md -p mk -13,112 -11 115 -r 112 -h,mp -t ob -t,p1 -p qm -p,rf -t t5 -t,tt -p vs -p,nj -k mb 13 lu 12 lp r n1 -l,mf 4j sh aq 1ll a7,10m -i sf am,100 -f s0 a8,103 -5 v2 2i,um 3t to 6d,t4 7o si 9c,rc -i to 53,u4 6d vj ai,s3 -i u1 4f,ub 5i 105 ak,rm -i si 1l,t6 2s to 4a,uj 73 v9 97,r0 -i o9 6f,qa -k np 5u,qf -c ph 21,p1 3g od 53,1cg 56 1gj 75 1j7 8a 1lo 9e,1lq 9e 1nj 9v 1r1 ae,1cf 55 1cg 5c 1cd 5k,1cd 5l 1c7 5o 1c4 5k 1c5 5b 1cf 54,1cb 5a 1cb 5e 1c9 5i,1c8 5a 1c7 5d 1c7 5i,1c6 5o 1lf 9p,1lf 9o 1na a9 1r0 ap,1cr 5i 1f5 6k,1fu 75 1i9 88,1ii 87 1k2 8t,1cb 5q 1gd aa,1d1 66 1gt a9,1d0 6c 1e3 7j,1f4 8n 1fv 9i,1f7 72 1ej 7q,1ec 83 1ch ad,1fe 76 1ep 7v,1ei 89 1d1 a9,1f8 77 1eo 7o,1e7 8g 1dp 90,1dc 9c 1cs a4,1hp 87 1k0 a5,1ik 8i 1kg a5,1j1 9b 1ia aa,1j7 93 1jd 8s,1jk 8v 1jf 97,1j8 9g 1in a7,1i9 8g 1it 92,1je 9c 1ju 9u,1it 9k 1il a1,1lk a8 1n6 aa 1rn as,1lo 9c 1ll 9l,1lk 9l 1la 9q,1nf 9v 1nh a3 1na aa,1m3 9l 1ms 9t,1o3 a6 1op a8,1p8 ab 1qc ah,1r0 ae 1tt al,1rm as 1rv an 1s1 af,1ts al 212 al,2bh 5q 2bq 5u 2bs a4,2at a1 2bq a1,20t ak 246 ad 25r a3 27i 9f 296 89 2ar 5v,2as a1 2ar 60 2b2 5r 2bh 5p,28t 8f 29g 7v,2b3 63 2b7 75,2bd 7b 2bd 8b,2b5 8p 2b5 97,2mg -2t 2m6 -2j 2m6 -27 2mc -23,2mh -2u 2mj -2k 2mj -2a 2m5 -22,2n5 -2m 2qb -2o,2rb -2i 2t1 -2i,2uj -2q 30f -2q,313 -2k 32v -2k,2bt 9u 2df 92,2dh 92 2gf 64 2h7 50 2i6 48 2k4 3q 33o 3i,2r3 -25 2ml 19,2pm -25 2ml -1,2q3 -25 2p2 -19,2p2 -12 2nj -1,33m -2p 33r -2f,330 -2f 2u5 3d,31l -2a 2sv 3f,31q -27 30d -b,30d e 2v5 1r,2v3 1c 2tt 2h,2u2 -27 2vi g,2vs 1c 30v 3d,2uu -27 2vp -j,30d o 31o 3f,2uh -20 2v5 -t,2v8 -t 2vf -e,308 1h 30n 2f,30v 2h 316 30,39s -1b 3gj 20,39q -1b 38a -1s 36m -29 33i -2e,33i -37 367 -34 385 -2o 3b4 -1l 3gr 18 3j1 22 3l3 2k 3n3 2s 3pd 2s,36e -32 36h -2j 36h -29,383 -2l 383 -29 383 -21,3aq -1q 3aq -1d 3aj -u,33m -2g 2m8 -26,33l -36 33m -2o,34d -2t 359 -2u,357 -2o 35p -2o,373 -2k 37f -2g,379 -2c 37n -2a,38l -2a 399 -22,39n -1q 3a9 -1i,3b9 -1c 3dj -6,3bj -s 3cr -a,3e7 8 3fj 10,33p 3i 3dh 3i,37n -20 34h 3i,36p -26 33l 3g,347 -2c 35b 6,35p 1i 36d 3e,34v -28 363 -6,367 k 37d 3e,34l -22 34t -18,355 -1a 35d -i,365 1i 36h 2e,36p 2o 371 36,371 -1s 369 -q,369 -4 35l s,35b 1g 34r 22,34f 2o 34d 30,3gh 1u 3il 2m 3k9 32 3mv 3g 3pr 3e,3dh 3j 3ld 3v,3lf 3t 3sn 3r,3dh h 3gh 3n,3ch -1 3f7 3h,3f1 19 3ej 1p,3e5 27 3d7 3h,3ff 1h 3f1 23,3ef 2j 3dl 3f,3e3 2d 3dr 2p,3ev 1f 3en 1j,3d3 h 3dr 1b,3ef 1v 3f9 2r,3et 2r 3fb 3d,3gj 13 3gj 1h 3gf 1t,3l1 2h 3l5 2t 3l1 37,3mt 2r 3mt 33 3mr 3f,3hf 1n 3ir 27,3jp 2n 3kn 2t,3hd 1t 3il 2b,3lh 2t 3mf 33,3nj 33 3op 33,3pd 2r 3rr 2j 3tv 25,3pr 3d 3s9 35 3ub 2p,3vl 1j 41h p 46f -2t,3sl 3t 3uh 3p,3tp 3p 46f -2t,46h -2t 471 -23,46v -23 47l -1d 48h -11 40r 4h,46h -2r 479 -2p 485 -27 48f -13,3vt 2v 42j r,42j 23 44r j,441 -9 461 -1p,40r 4j 3vb 4n 3u7 47 3tv 3j,40h 4n 407 5p 3vl 67,3vl 69 3vt 79,3vt 7b 3vr 7v,3vd 4n 3un 59,3un 5b 3ut 67,3uv 6d 3ur 6p 3ud 71,3uh 4f 3tv 4n 3tl 5h,3tn 5l 3tt 5t 3t7 6b,3u1 3v 3th 45,3th 47 3t1 51,3t1 53 3t1 5h 3sf 5r,3u0 25 3vo 1i,3uc 2o 3vt 24,3pd 2t 3pf 32,3pf 33 3pr 3e,3rs 2k 3s2 32 3s3 35,3tv 26 3u1 2d 3ua 2n,3vp 1j 3vp 1p,3vp 1q 3vr 24,3ps 2v 3qm 2t,3qk 33 3rj 2v,3sc 2n 3t2 2g,3t4 2n 3ts 2h,3ua 2g 3uv 2a,3v2 1v 3ve 1r,401 1m 40i 1b,4a5 1u 49h 2k 499 3l 49o 4t 4n6 4v,4a5 20 4mq 2a 4nj 1a 4oj 2 4q0 -n 4sd -v 4u2 -i,4u7 -i 4vh c,4vh e 50s 33 50p 57 4mp 4t,4n1 4t 4o9 3s 4p9 3s 4pt 49 4qf 4j 4rn 46 4sv 4b 4t1 4l,4t4 4l 4uh 4g 4ut 49 505 4t,4am 2k 4f2 2p,4dl 3g 4is 3i,4iq 41 4km 3n,4je 2p 4kr 2u,40o 4l 49l 4t,3ng 3f 3ng 3s,3oa 3g 3oa 3s,3nt 3i 3nt 3m,3o4 3j 3o4 3q,3st 33 3su 3s,3tf 30 3tf 3q,3t4 34 3t6 3e,3ta 3h 3t9 3r,4mb -6k 4m1 -60 4m9 -5e 51o -5e,4mb -6k 51o -6a 51h -62 51h -5o 51m -5e 520 -5o 520 -65,51t -65 51m -6a,4mt -6a 4se -65,4qg -5o 4sc -5o,4tm -60 4up -60,4vb -5t 50j -5t,4mt -59 4r9 -r,4o0 -59 4s9 -10,4no -4q 4pd -36,4pn -33 4r1 -1m,4qq -5c 4pi -3v,4om -3b 4kd 1v,4rl -54 4q1 -38,4p0 -2s 4l1 24,4oh -2u 4nr -23,4n4 -t 4m1 -2,4qi -4o 4qb -41,4r4 -54 4qb -4g,4lq g 4l3 1j,514 -5e 4u5 -m,501 -5c 4ta -10,509 -59 4vn -41,4vd -3g 4uf -2k,4uf -28 4ud -1h,54s -4f 54i -45 54f -3k 54k -3f 5hr -3f 5hj -3r,5hj -3q 5hh -42 5hl -46 54t -4f,5hm -46 5ht -44 5i0 -3s 5hv -3l 5hr -3f,55a -44 57f -42,585 -3n 5ae -3n,5bc -41 5dh -3v,5dk -3n 5fb -3p,5g1 -3u 5h9 -3t,50n 54 53a 41 55d 2h 58m 1e 5c7 1e,5c9 1e 5gb 2k 5k8 41,5kd 3u 5p3 62,54o -3f 5ah 1e,55f -3f 5b2 1c,566 27 57p -t,57v -19 592 -3f,56j 24 581 -k,589 -11 59h -3f,559 -3a 569 -2i,56i -25 57c -1f,57t -17 58b -q,58m -d 596 1,59p f 5a9 v,593 -3a 58p -2j,58o -29 58c -1k,57a 7 57n -i,56u 14 579 h,56l 1n 56p 1c,5di -3f 5ho 33,5d0 -3e 5h5 2t,5fk -3e 5en -1p,5ec -19 5cv 1j,5g3 -3e 5ev -1d,5ek -t 5d8 1p,5d9 -3a 5dn -2g,5e8 -1v 5eq -13,5f0 -f 5fg 7,5g0 f 5gh 1b,5gl 1r 5h4 2f,5fo -3a 5fd -2m,5fc -2d 5f2 -1t,5ed -v 5e3 -b,5e0 3 5dm i,5dc 10 5d7 1a,5ov 60 5rf 5u 5t6 5u 698 bb 6hr fa,-u -dh -u -dc,6hp f8 6kl gd 6ni h4 6qe hb 6tl hb,6tn hb 70a gv 739 g6 75p f3 77q dt,7f0 aa 7hq 8j 7jc 74 7l8 4p 7md 2b 7nb -f 7nf -3c,7na -3e 7m9 -5p 7kn -7l 7if -97,7i7 -9c 7fq -aa 7c7 -au,7c4 -au 78r -ak 76o -9c 74a -7g 732 -4u 735 -1g 74a 1u,7ev aa 7e4 ar,2mf -2u 33i -37,7e2 ap 7ef bg,7ec bg 7ic 97 7kk 79 7me 55 7o0 1n 7or -2i,7ou -2i 7ok -4m 7mv -78 7ki -9c 7g6 -bd 7c1 -bu 77t -bi,77q -bi 758 -aa 72t -81 71q -50 722 -1n 73a 1s 748 1q,7ht 8m 7ht 90 7i7 92,7ji 6s 7jp 79 7k6 7j,7le 4p 7lo 53 7m9 58,7nf -c 7o5 -m,7nk -3b 7on -3o,7m4 -63 7mm -6f 7n0 -73,7kq -7q 7l4 -86 7l9 -8l,7ic -97 7ip -9r 7ir -a5,7g6 -aa 7g9 -au 7g4 -ba,7cc -b0 7cc -bf 7c4 -bs,78u -ap 78p -b3 785 -bi,748 -7l 73m -7s 72t -7s,72t -50 729 -50 71q -4j,732 -1d 72j -1k 729 -1f,7en ap 7g6 a3,7i7 8e 7ir 7t,7im 8e 7ji 7j,7k1 6g 7kv 5s,7kd 6l 7lb 5u,7m4 42 7mc 2v,7n5 29 7nh 1b,7nh s 7nh 0,7o0 -1f 7oa -2n,7o0 -2i 7o0 -3b,7np -49 7n2 -52,7nk -52 7n0 -68,7m7 -73 7lg -7b,7k3 -8v 7j5 -9c,7i0 -a5 7gt -am,7h4 -ac 7ge -ac,7fd -bf 7f8 -bf,7fl -ba 7e3 -ba,7dh -ba 7ct -ba,7bb -bk 79p -bd,7ad -ba 79a -b0,76t -ap 75l -a5,774 -a5 75i -94,732 -73 72j -68,735 -6a 72o -5h,72h -49 72e -36,71t -34 727 -21,72h -r 730 -2,73c d 73r 11,77r ds 7gt mf,77r ds 76e et 75s fo 7en oe,75s fo 76q fm 77h fc 77t ds,77h eb 76t f2,774 f2 76l f7,76g f7 76b fh,78f f4 7bj iq,78f gh 7ce ko,7d2 ke 7fd mi,7ek ob 7fi o9 7gj nl,7gj ni 7gq mf,7eu oe 7ei qa 7eu qr 7f8 rk,7fb o9 7fg oo,7fd oq 7f3 pr 7fs qa 7gb ra,7g9 ns 7ge oj 7go oo,7go oq 7gb pt 7g4 q5,7g6 q5 7gv qr,7h2 qr 7hh qr,7gg ni 7h7 o4 7hc pc,7hc pe 7ht pr,7go ms 7i0 o1 7ia oq 7j0 ot,6tm hd 6th hn 6th hu 70g hf 73k gm 75v fr,74u fm 756 fe,71t gp 73c gc,6ur hf 70g h3,73p g7 756 fo,70n hd 74p ib,74p ig 76q k2 7cm q2,7cm q0 7ge ns 7gq md,75v ft 74n id,74s g7 73u i3,753 g7 751 gu,751 h5 74f hs,7gq m8 7ja nv 7lo p7,7lq p7 7od q7 7s0 qk 8c0 qa,8bs qa 8ea pp 8he oh 8kp mn 8nj l0 8qa il 8sn g1 8su gl 8ti gq 8r0 j5,8r0 ja 8nu ln 8ia op 8eg qd 88p qg,8sp g1 8t8 g3,8tb g6 8td gn,8ss g5 8sv gc 8t4 gh,8t3 g6 8t5 ga,8t5 g9 8ta gi,8sg gn 8r9 ho,8s0 hq 8qn is,8qd j3 8pd jr,8ov kd 8oa l3,8nj le 8mi ls,8n8 lq 8ls mg,8li mi 8ke n6,8k1 nh 8ja nt,8ja nn 8i5 oe,8id of 8hf oq,8h0 os 8ga p5,8gg pc 8fh pr,8fm pl 8en ps,8ek q0 8e1 q6,8dl q5 8cn q8,9mi 23 ac1 24,9mc 23 9l6 2d 9ju 3q 9j4 oe,8ed qf 9j5 of,8tf gs 8nm ps,8r6 j0 8mj pu,8rf iu 8qp k3,8r6 k0 8q8 l9,8pq li 8ov ml,8pk ma 8ol np,8o9 nt 8nj os,8o2 ov 8nf pm,8o7 lg 8oq mf,8pc na 8qv pr,8oj l7 8p6 m3,8pk mr 8re po,8og lh 8on lu,8oq lq 8ov m2,8pl nc 8q1 nq,8q0 o1 8qc oe,8qj ol 8qp ov,8qm p5 8r2 pj,8lp mt 8jc q5,8kq ne 8it q5,8j5 o9 8jn os,8k2 p9 8kr q4,8je o5 8ju ol,8k7 p1 8lb q3,8jf oe 8jn om,8k9 pa 8km po,8km pl 8l1 q0,8kv nf 8kj o1,8ku nr 8kg oe,8k8 oi 8jv p0,8jo p8 8jh pi,ac0 23 ae8 1s ah5 1a ajb f,ajb h am5 -13,am2 -11 au5 -6g au5 -5s auf -5d av5 -58 akf 1u,akb 1u ajg 1p aj6 15 ajb f,au6 -6g auq -6b aut -63 aut -5f,aua -69 aua -61 auc -5p auh -5k,aug -6a auk -66 aum -61 aum -5n,ath -5q asc -51,ath -4p arh -3l,ar6 -3s apd -2v,apd -22 ao4 -16,ao0 -1s alp -l,am9 0 akd 10,bl8 -lp bmt -k2 boa -hi,boa -hf bou -ev bp3 -bp bp0 -8i bo7 -4b,bo7 -4e bml g bl3 40,bl3 43 bio 7r bg0 bt bc5 fi,blb -lq blv -lv bml -mg bml -n2 bm6 -n2 bld -ml bl8 -ls,bmo -mv boc -kk bps -he bqb -f3 bqn -bg bqb -7t,bq8 -7t bp8 -24 bne 2d bkk 7b,bkk 76 bho bp,bho bs bcp ga,bc8 fh b8i h8 b83 hs b88 ig b8q id bd1 ga,b8n h8 b8q hk b8l i8,bmr -k1 bni -k1 bod -ki,bob -hj bpe -hc bpl -hm,bp6 -ek bpq -ei bq7 -ep,bp1 -8a bpl -8c bqc -8h,bo4 -4a bol -4a bpj -4f,bmr 4 bnf 7 bo6 4,bl7 41 blj 49 bm5 4b,bgo aj bh5 b2 bhu ba,bf4 cn bf6 d1 bfo db,bca fh bca ft bcm g0,bm7 -le bmh -kv,bmr -le bnk -kd,bo1 -j0 bog -i7,boi -ip boq -ht,bp1 -g1 bp4 -fl,bpl -gv bpl -g1,bpj -d2 bq2 -bj,bq2 -al bq2 -90,bpb -a1 bpb -9a,bp6 -7o bp6 -6g,bpe -6e bp6 -4n,bo1 -30 bnp -1j,boq -29 bnp -8,bn1 12 bm0 2i,bmi 2i blk 3q,bkr 57 bjl 70,bkh 6p bjb 83,bin 8q bhp ac,bgr bh bg5 c5,bgh c5 bfo cs,bel ds bdn eq,bb2 gf b9v h0,bar h0 b9j hf,c5l -1c2 buh j5,bn1 -ml c27 -fa,bo9 -km c1v -e7,boe -lk bqd -k5,br1 -j9 btj -hq,bup -h6 c06 -g5,bq0 -gi brv -i1,bso -iv c37 -mq,bqd -ff bst -hd,btr -i6 c37 -lk,bqi -gi brd -h6,brd -gp bs9 -hl,btc -j2 bva -k5,bv5 -jh c08 -kf,c0i -ku c2h -m6,c24 -ln c2e -lp,bq5 -7b c0b 26,bpr -5u c03 3t,bqf -5r brl -4c,bs6 -36 btj -1k,btm -h buh f,buu s bvi 26,boj -f brs -2d,bsv -36 c1b -5f,bo4 n bse -1i,btm -26 c16 -42,buh -3g c06 -47,bq0 -r brg -1n,bto -2n buk -36,bh3 cg bvp 7o,bg0 de bvn 8o,bv3 89 bth 8o,bs4 9f br1 9p,boo af bn9 as,blp b8 bkh bs,bjh c1 bhs ce,bkc 7j bnt a8,boe au bup fi,bl3 6l bp5 9m,bpm af bur e5,bkr 7e bm3 8e,bmg 8c bnt 90,bne 95 boc 9p,bpa b3 bqp bv,br6 bv bsg co,bsj dj bu2 ek,buh it bs6 om bpf t5,aik 15o a5l 1d5 a5l 1dh,aik 15n aip 16e aj6 16j a67 1dm,a5o 1dh a69 1dk,ain 15q ais 15s aj1 16e,ahr 16g agh 179,afl 180 aeg 18k,ad8 190 ac0 19s,ab9 1ag aae 1av,a9d 1b9 a8i 1bl,a83 1c7 a72 1cr,af4 1ch bpe t5,af6 1cf a2h 1fv 9m6 1i7,a5i 1d5 a0b 1fj 9s6 1h2,a66 1di a0i 1g4,a0i 1g3 9vp 1gd,a4p 1do a3k 1ea,a2j 1em a1j 1fd,9vs 1fs 9um 1gi,a0b 1fk a08 1fu a0g 1fs,aih 16v ace 1d7,af8 18m aap 1dm,afd 192 aek 19u,ae7 1ak ade 1bn,acg 1cb abi 1d7,abg 1an acj 1bb,ado 1bv aeh 1ce,acl 1a3 adc 1af,aec 1b3 afn 1c1,ac9 1an acl 1ap,aep 1bi af8 1c4,aef 1bv aep 1c4,9m4 1i5 9hl 1ia 95p 1id 95t 1ij 95t 1iu 95n 1jb,95p 1id 95f 1in 95f 1j6 95n 1jb,95n 1il 95k 1ir 95l 1j1,95r 1ik 95r 1iq 95m 1j4,95p 1jc 9m3 1j4 9md 1io 9m1 1i4,96p 1io 9a0 1il,9a7 1it 9c8 1it,9d6 1ij 9f2 1ij,9g0 1iq 9hd 1io,9iv 1ig 9kc 1ig,9kh 1iq 9m3 1iq,9m3 1j7 9mq 1ng,9mq 1nl 9lf 1st,9la 1st 9la 2es,95r 1j9 9lc 1sl,97s 1je 9lm 1rl,975 1jm 98s 1kr,9ae 1l8 9cd 1mg,9cn 1ms 9e6 1nq,9fe 1o4 9gc 1oo,9gp 1pk 9in 1qp,9j4 1qn 9km 1rg,9fm 1jh 9i8 1pf,9il 1r3 9la 21e,9g0 1je 9gp 1j7 9jb 1q8,9jq 1rq 9lf 1vf,9j9 1rq 9jt 1sq,9k7 1tr 9kr 1v0,9g7 1jr 9gm 1l5,9h3 1ku 9hs 1mv,9hu 1no 9ig 1or,9lc 2ei 9li 2ln,7fu 2ol 71e 2u1,7ft 2ol 7gf 2ot 7gf 2p9 7gc 2pj 7ft 2p9 7fo 2oq,7fv 2or 7g1 2p2 7g8 2pa,7g3 2op 7g8 2ou 7g9 2p4,7ga 2pk 71u 2um 71f 2uf 71c 2u2,7ev 2pa 7cd 2qd,7bc 2qk 79l 2r8,78b 2s1 765 2sl,754 2st 72p 2u0,9lh 2lk 6pp 2vj,7fl 2pt 7bo 2tl,7e6 2qe 7aq 2tl,7eg 2qj 7dn 2ra,7cp 2rp 7br 2t1,7ag 2rh 7c0 2sd,7ch 2ss 7df 2td,7bh 2rc 7ch 2ru,7d5 2sa 7en 2t6,7dd 2su 7e1 2t6,7bc 2rm 7bo 2rr,78p 2sa 76t 2u9,77a 2ss 75v 2u6,77k 2su 77a 2tg,76o 2tn 76j 2u1,71c 2u4 6t7 2v4,714 2ug 6vq 2uo,6pp 2vh 658 30d,65a 30d 658 2ov 65k 2ol 66d 2ol 66n 2ot 66q 308,66n 2ov 684 2q7 6af 2ru 6de 2tt 6fn 2v0 6ij 2vp,5e9 2ph 51i 2v5,5e9 2ph 5hu 2ph 5ib 2pr 5ib 2qc 5hu 2qm 5e6 2qk 51u 2vs 51a 2vi 51h 2v5,51r 2va 53i 2uf,546 2uh 55t 2tr,562 2te 57k 2sq,586 2sq 59q 2s4,59q 2rq 5bu 2qu,5ci 2r1 5dn 2qi,5eb 2pk 5e1 2q0 5e6 2qf,5et 2pr 5fh 2pu,5fj 2q5 5gu 2q5,5gu 2pp 5hd 2pp,65d 30b 4ob 31s,51g 2v4 4u9 30h 4q7 31p,51s 2vr 4v5 310 4sn 31n,511 2vj 500 300,4vh 30c 4um 30p,4tv 30k 4tq 30u 4to 315,4t9 315 4s8 31f,4r3 31i 4oq 31s,5e7 2qj 5kr 30p,5ff 2qm 5lp 30m,5f7 2r0 5g8 2rr,5gd 2s8 5hb 2t1,5hs 2tb 5i9 2u1,5it 2u9 5jo 2v4,5k7 2vm 5ku 30f,5hl 2qo 5h3 2s3,5gp 2t3 5fc 313,5gi 2qm 5g8 2rc,5g0 2sa 5e9 310,5g5 2ss 5fm 2u9,5fc 2v2 5et 300,5fa 2vm 5et 30k,5h3 2r2 5gu 2rf,5bu 2rm 55h 315,592 2su 536 315,59m 2su 584 2u6,56u 2v2 55u 2vr,55r 30f 54j 318,54j 2uo 55a 2v7,56u 2vt 58q 313,55c 2ue 568 2uq,57l 2v9 5ak 313,57q 2vr 58q 30h,55a 2ul 55m 2uv,58o 30m 599 30u,59c 30m 5a2 30r,4o9 31q 4a7 31q,4a7 31o 42i 324,3vo 32h 3rc 33c 3o1 34s 3ig 37t 3dk 3c9,364 3ja 32r 3ku 2va 3lv 2rb 3ml 2m3 3mt,2m2 3mq 2ic 3mj 2f6 3m1 2c4 3l1 29s 3jm 284 3i3,4a5 31n 4aa 329 4a5 32o 42j 334 421 32j 41u 327,42g 332 3rk 34c 3r5 342 3r8 33e,3ri 34c 3j9 38h 3iq 38h 3ii 389 3il 37q,3j6 38j 373 3ju 36f 3jm,370 3ju 331 3ls 2v9 3n2 2r7 3no 2r2 3n9 2rc 3ml,331 3ls 32n 3li 32n 3l1,2v9 3n2 2uv 3mo 2uv 3m1,2r4 3no 2lt 3o0 2hr 3nm 2ei 3mq 2bq 3ls 298 3kd 29a 3k0 29s 3jp,2lt 3o0 2lo 3ne 2m4 3ne,2hr 3nm 2hr 3n7 2i5 3mj,2ei 3mq 2es 3m1,2bq 3ls 2bo 3lb 2c2 3l1,2ll 3nh 2lv 3mt,295 3kd 27e 3ie 27m 3hv 285 3hv 282 3i9 27c 3i9 279 3ic,27r 3i1 27n 3i2 27k 3i6,27t 3i5 27n 3i6,27v 3i0 27t 3i4,475 326 43n 32g,494 32b 47f 32g,3vl 32v 3ts 332,3u1 33c 3sm 33r,3ps 34f 3o8 35d,3mo 361 3ki 37g,3i0 38m 3gb 39r,3go 3a8 3fi 3bn,3ea 3c9 3df 3d7,3cj 3dt 3bg 3eu,3ab 3fu 39d 3gs,398 3hb 37m 3i7,35q 3jr 34f 3kf,34i 3ks 33a 3lb,316 3ln 2vs 3m1,324 3ll 30v 3lq,30b 3m9 2vs 3mj,2to 3ml 2s6 3ml,2s1 3n7 2sv 3n2,2tr 3n2 2uk 3mq,2mb 3n7 2nb 3n7,2n1 3nm 2oc 3nj,2om 3n4 2ph 3n4,2pk 3nc 2qn 3nc,2ie 3mt 2jo 3n2,2ig 3ne 2je 3ne,2k0 3nc 2kr 3nc,2kr 3n2 2km 3n2,2f7 3m6 2gi 3mj,2fu 3ml 2gu 3mv,2hb 3mv 2hi 3mv,2cb 3lg 2d4 3li,2d4 3ls 2dl 3lv,2dv 3lv 2e7 3m1,2a0 3jr 2ap 3kd,29r 3kd 2ah 3kn,2ar 3ks 2b8 3l1,289 3j5 28j 3jc,28a 3ih 28j 3ir,286 3hv 292 3iv,27s 3ij 284 3iq,28j 3iu 28u 3j8,28u 3jp 292 3jr,293 3ji 29f 3jr,4a3 32o 4af 38o 4a0 3tt 1p9 3uu,28l 3ju 2et 3ui,2a2 3ks 2fr 3uk,29e 3l1 2a7 3m9,2b5 3n4 2bp 3oa,2bp 3p5 2cs 3ql,2d8 3r1 2e1 3s4,2e6 3st 2eo 3tm,2cp 3m9 2ca 3ok,2c3 3pp 2b5 3un,2dg 3ml 2cu 3pi,2cn 3qq 2c3 3uk,2cs 3mj 2cs 3ne,2cp 3o7 2cp 3or,2c8 3qq 2c0 3s2,2c0 3st 2br 3u3,2p7 3nt 2vm 3ud,2qk 3no 31b 3ua,2q5 3oa 2r8 3pf,2sb 3ps 2tg 3r9,2tg 3rj 2v2 3t2,2vf 3t2 30a 3u5,2v2 3n7 2t9 3q8,2sl 3rg 2r3 3ui,303 3mt 2tv 3qv,2te 3s4 2s6 3uf,2va 3n9 2v2 3of,2uo 3om 2uh 3pa,2tv 3ps 2to 3qd,2sl 3s7 2s8 3so,2si 3st 2rp 3ua,3dg 3e0 3oa 3v5,3e2 3dd 3ov 3u0,3dp 3e2 3ei 3f0,3f9 3g8 3g7 3he,3gr 3ih 3hp 3jr,3id 3l3 3j3 3m9,3k6 3nc 3kl 3o5,3kq 3pa 3lj 3q8,3mh 3r4 3na 3s2,3na 3st 3np 3th,3ii 397 3gc 3gs,3g4 3ie 3ch 3u7,3ju 386 3hc 3i6,3h2 3jr 3dm 3u7,3j3 392 3iu 3ac,3ik 3ba 3i5 3d1,3hm 3db 3h9 3f0,3he 3fk 3h7 3gu,3ge 3jc 3fn 3km,3fn 3m3 3eu 3o7,3eu 3p5 3e8 3r3,3dr 3rn 3da 3t7,3tp 342 4a7 3fk,3v1 33q 4a9 3dl,3ud 347 3vq 35a,40o 35r 425 371,436 38b 44e 39e,45c 3ah 46p 3bn,47i 3cb 49b 3dj,1mu 3f5 1np 3ff,1ns 3fh 1p9 3gp 1po 3i4 1p6 3v5,1mt 3f3 114 3er vu 3f5 vu 3g3 va 3g6 uh 3g3 uh 3h6 u2 3hg,to 3hg t9 3hg t9 3ic sl 3ic rn 3j7 ri 3k3,rb 3k8 qi 3kd pf 3ks oo 3ln o7 3m1 o7 3mg nq 3mj nj 3mv n4 3mv,n1 3mv m8 3n2 lp 3n4 lk 3nt,ld 3nt ku 3nt kk 3no jt 3o7 je 3ok,j9 3ok iq 3ok i6 3or,i1 3or hd 3ou h8 3pa gp 3pa gi 3pa,gd 3pa fk 3pi,ff 3pk f2 3pu er 3pu e7 3pu do 3pu dl 3qb,de 3qb cl 3ql,ci 3qi bk 3ql,ba 3qn b3 3r9 aa 3r9 9r 3r6,9m 3rb 97 3rt,8q 3rt 8g 3rt 7l 3rq 73 3s7 6i 3sm,6d 3sm 5p 3sm 52 3t0,52 3t2 4t 3ta,4r 3ta 4c 3t7,49 3t7 3l 3t7,3l 3ta 3g 3tk,3e 3tk 2q 3tk,2i 3tk 1d 3th u 3u5 5 3u3,5 3u0 -k 3u0 -k 3uf,-n 3uf -1d 3uf -1g 3u8,-1i 3u8 -2j 3u8 -32 3v8,-3c 3v3 -dh 416,-dg 418 -et 41d -10f 41b -11q 416 -13h 40p -15i 400,-18k 3u9 -1av 3sd -1cu 3pv -1di 3pv -1e3 3q9 -1di 3qh -1cu 3q2,-1e3 3q7 -1ca 3sk -19b 3v2 -169 40k,-16c 40k -13a 41p -104 421 -jp 41d,-1b2 3sa -1bc 3sp -1c0 3sp,-18k 3uo -198 3v4,-15q 3vt -15q 407 -169 40m,-13a 40r -138 415 -13d 41n,-10e 41d -10b 41i -10g 41u,-sh 41a -sc 41k -sh 41n,-1cr 3qt -1ch 3rf,-1cf 3rm -1br 3sd,-1c0 3rp -1bo 3s0,-1ag 3su -1a1 3td,-1aj 3td -19n 3u1,-17r 3uv -17a 3v9,-17h 3vj -16r 402,-15j 40c -14n 40h,-14n 40r -141 413,-12c 41a -11m 41d,-vg 41k -ui 41n,-tm 41n -t7 41k,-12r 41i -122 41k,-rq 41f -qb 41i,-1du 3qj -17h 447,-1be 3td -16o 43q,-138 41s -137 4gu,-16q 43n -13c 48s,-17j 446 -13c 4ac,-1bs 3tf -1bd 3u3,-1af 3us -19r 3vl,-19m 40m -18t 41m,-187 42i -17j 43g,-17b 444 -16g 452,-15k 460 -14r 475,-14m 47u -140 48n,-2kq 3pd -31r 3u0,4a5 31n 4bf 31q,3vo 32h 42i 323,363 3ja 3dk 3c8,36e 3jm 364 3ja,-2kp 3pd -2kf 3pk -2kf 3q1 -31l 3uk -324 3ud -31t 3u0,-2j7 3rb -2j2 3rb,-2kr 3pg -2kq 3pm -2kh 3q0,-2ko 3ph -2ko 3pl -2kl 3po,-2kl 3ph -2kj 3pk -2kj 3pn,-2l0 3pl -2mh 3q4,-2ls 3q7 -2n1 3ql,-2nh 3qn -2of 3r2,-2oq 3r1 -2q5 3rf,-2q8 3rn -2r5 3s4,-2rr 3s0 -2sp 3sb,-2sd 3sh -2tj 3ss,-2u7 3ss -2vj 3tb,-2v2 3te -30k 3tu,-30s 3tu -31m 3u5,-312 3vt -2ik 3vr,-2l6 3q9 -2qg 3vr,-2mm 3qr -2rg 3vp,-2mk 3qv -2ng 3rr,-2no 3sd -2p2 3tr,-2pm 3u1 -2qg 3v3,-2pq 3s1 -2p6 3t7,-2ou 3u7 -2o6 3vn,-2pc 3rp -2oo 3sp,-2oa 3tj -2n8 3vn,-2om 3u9 -2og 3ul,-2nu 3ur -2nk 3vj,-2pe 3rv -2p6 3sj,-2sm 3sv -2vg 3vp,-2ua 3th -30g 3vj,-2u4 3tf -2uq 3uf,-2v6 3un -2vi 3vb,-134 4gu -2j8 4i8,-2jb 4i8 -2i0 3vs,-15j 400 -18l 3u9,-312 3vv -31m 4d2 -3da 4d5,94 -a4 91 -a6,-3d7 4d5 -3hj 4d5 -43d 4nl,-43g 4nl -48b 4q7 -4e1 4sl,-4e4 4sl -4j4 4tl -4o4 4u9 -4tj 4uh -51r 4uh,-51m 4uh -55r 4tq,-55t 4tq -58n 4sq -5c8 4qm -5eg 4oo -5hf 4l7 -5jg 4hn -5kt 4dt,-5l0 4dt -64c 4e0,-5ni 4dr -5n7 3b4,-5n8 3b5 -5ns 3ar -5oi 3ar -5os 3b0 -5pf 4ds,-5oc 3rt -5o7 3tu,-5nj 415 -5o0 446,-5o7 46h -5oh 49g,-5oc 3fl -5oa 3hm,-5no 3ks -5no 3nf,-5oc 3nm -5oh 3pv,-5o5 3bq -5o2 3dc#km 4g km -23 ka -1n jg -1d ik -1j i9 -2e if -33 jd -3e iu -45 ii -56 iu -60 jr -6b kt -6c lr -5m m3 -4v ma -61 n1 -6d o3 -67 ou -5e,ou -5d or -48 o8 -3h,o8 -3g nr -2u og -39,oi -38 ot -35 p5 -2l,p3 -2l o7 -2b nd -2f mj -2g mf 4j,lf -60 l9 -6c lc -6n lo -6o mi -6m ml -6d,ip -4f ie -47 ie -3r ip -3e jc -3h,l8 -14 l8 19,lv -7 ls 2q,lc 27 lp 3a,2ar 6j 297 6j 291 6q 291 6v 296 73 2aq 73,2ao 74 28k 74 28f 7a 28d 7j,28f 7l 28k 7p 2ar 7q,2aq 7q 281 7q 27r 80 27r 85 27v 8b 2ar 8b,2aq 8b 27b 8b 274 8k 274 8v 27b 93 2ar 93 26l 93 268 9a 268 9h 26g 9q 2as 9s,2mv -8t 2nn -7v 2pb -7b 2r5 -7h 2sh -89 2u3 -9p 2uj -bl 2ud -e5 2tf -fp,2t7 -fr 2rh -i1 2op -jd 2lf -jd 2i3 -i5 2f9 -fr 2dp -cn 2dn -an 2f7 -97 2i3 -81 2k1 -85 2m5 -95,2md -95 2nh -85,2mi 3r 2md -91,2jj -83 2ji 3n,2k8 -7l 2k8 -4j,2l9 -55 2l4 -2v,2kl -1a 2ki o,2lb h 2lb 33,72b -71 6ii fe,71q -53 6jb fq,713 -4u 6uj -1d,6tv -3 6sg 20,6qu 41 6pm 5e,6oe 7h 6n8 9b,6lp be 6kh d5,724 -24 734 g4,72v 17 740 fq,72g e 72l 2p,72l 4v 732 7a,734 8s 734 av,73c cf 73e en,7od -9 85q qa,7o2 u 84o qb,7od n 7pq 3o,7r2 61 7s0 7q,7sn 9m 7tb au,7uj cj 7v7 e2,800 fn 818 i2,81n jc 82d ks,83g mt 847 oa,7l7 6l 7l9 or,7lm 61 7mc pd,7le 6l 7le 8r,7le cg 7lo f5,7lj hq 7lj jp,7lr l1 7m0 oc,66n 2ov 67n 2ov 681 2p6 681 2pg 67q 2po 66n 2po 692 2po 69e 2q2 69e 2qh 699 2qt 66p 2qt 6b0 2qt 6bf 2ra 6bf 2ru 6b5 2sa 66n 2sa 6cs 2sa 6d9 2sn 6db 2td 6cv 2tn 66s 2tn 6em 2tn 6f2 2u1 6f2 2ug 6ej 2ut 66n 2ut,66s 2uq 6i9 2uq 6io 2v4 6iq 2vh,1rc 3up 1rr 3hv 1r4 3io 1q9 3it 1pv 3ij,1pb 3gk 1pl 3fr 1qe 3fa 1qb 3ee 1qq 3de 1rr 3ci 1sr 3c8 1ui 3c3 202 3cq 212 3do 21r 3er 22d 3ga 220 3h3 22k 3i1 22i 3iq 21r 3j9 20e 3j4 1v9 3il 1v7 3ul,1ti 3l2 1sn 3lc 1si 3m2 1su 3mp 1tn 3mp 1ue 3m7 1u9 3l9 1tb 3kv,1ss 3o6 1t1 3sn,1u6 3mr 1ug 3ol,1u4 3qc 1u6 3sa,1s0 3if 1s8 3jn,1u9 3is 1ub 3k1,1v7 3lj 22g 3lj 23t 3l4 23e 3kq 23l 3kg 23v 3kg 24o 3kq 24o 3l7 24m 3lr 249 3lr 23v 3lh 231 3lo 1v9 3lr,20m 3lo 223 3mf 22l 3mf 236 3mm 236 3na 22n 3nd 226 3nd 21u 3mr 20f 3lr#T -5km 382,B -5ka 4eb ar,B -5ec 4nu a8,B -5j9 4gm ag,B -vo 40f uu,S 968 1hl,B 2b 10 1r7,B 1nm 94 1r2,B 8q7 hs 1pp,B as8 -5s 1q0,B -16c 3v3 kj,B -1cg 3q8 li


----------



## ChristopherWesmr (4 mo ago)

biker kid said:


> Free Rider - OneMoreLevel.com
> 
> -4lq,pc,-4po,js -4kf,pp,-4q8,l4 -4jo,pp,-4pv,mg -4jq,ph,-4po,nm -4om,37,-4oq,-3a -4oq,8j,-4om,2f -4ol,eb,-4op,8j -4on,od,-4ol,ea -4oh,oj,-4ok,ft -4mo,p5,-4p3,ig -4nt,or,-4ok,hb -4m0,b6,-4mb,5e -4l3,bs,-4m7,6t -4j2,ce,-4mf,99 -4jt,cb,-4mg,7u -4ie,cc,-4m7,a4 -4gb,c8,-4kk,bu -4hh,cb,-4le,b5 -48b,c3,-4jj,cc -4bp,pj,-4jq,ph -488,ba,-4h9,cb -482,9o,-4ef,c8 -47u,ao,-4f5,c6 -47p,7o,-4cl,c8 -481,90,-4e2,cd -47j,6q,-4bf,cf -4bs,pj,-477,pt -4c8,ph,-48b,pb -47o,5o,-4a3,cm -4b1,pl,-48i,p3 -4ai,pq,-486,oo -49i,pj,-47o,ob -47i,4d,-48m,cr -47e,bn,-47i,4d -467,bp,-47g,5m -44m,ck,-478,7g -42c,d3,-476,9c -43f,cv,-473,8g -43c,14n,-478,ps -416,db,-464,an -411,cu,-45e,bn -42o,15q,-45n,u8 -41b,16r,-45p,vn -406,16r,-45g,11f -439,nj,-3p7,nj -3u4,179,-43d,145 -3sh,170,-41o,15v -3sh,d0,-411,cu -3lq,d0,-3sh,d0 -3k0,16v,-3sh,170 -3p7,nj,-3hn,ng -3j8,15k,-3n0,16u -3es,d0,-3ls,d0 -37a,vo,-3j8,15k -3hn,ng,-3ai,md -3hl,oc,-393,lc -37i,u3,-3gj,14f -3g1,o5,-38b,kh -37f,sv,-3fa,143 -3dl,np,-389,js -37d,rj,-3d4,13d -3bj,n8,-37e,ia -3ad,mh,-379,h4 -37m,qk,-3ar,12t -371,hg,-395,cu -39b,mb,-37c,fo -39d,1cf,-371,14t -372,j3,-38b,dv -37s,jt,-37q,ev -36k,o8,-37s,o7 -37s,o7,-380,116 -37r,1dh,-380,16p -38a,1d8,-37n,15j -374,1ds,-389,187 -34v,1eg,-38j,19u -365,1ed,-38i,18u -33q,1f1,-38c,1au -335,1ej,-37u,1ct -32r,1f1,-386,1bs -31b,qr,-36l,o8 -2s9,1em,-335,1ej -2qv,tr,-31b,qr -323,14p,-2q5,14j -2ml,1eg,-2s9,1em -2je,ts,-2qv,tr -2q5,14j,-2ks,14d -2fm,1ct,-2ml,1eg -2ks,14e,-2hr,13g -2it,147,-2g1,126 -2ii,14c,-2fj,117 -2hq,14b,-2f9,105 -2ed,121,-2gg,t3 -2fq,132,-2fo,u4 -2f9,128,-2g0,tm -2gq,13l,-2f7,v6 -2g3,13j,-2fi,uo -2bv,19i,-2fm,1ct -25n,139,-2bu,19j -25p,rv,-26p,qn -24b,tk,-25p,s0 -22v,v6,-24b,tk -1vt,gm,-229,af -1ua,gr,-21q,cd -1v6,gm,-221,bk -1v6,gl,-228,b0 -1tm,gs,-21r,de -22v,v5,-1q2,13r -1sp,h7,-213,em -1s5,gl,-1vr,fu -1oa,ge,-1s5,gl -1q2,13r,-1fe,18u -1kr,fg,-1oa,ge -1cb,9d,-1ks,fg -1f1,1dj,-16i,1i3 -162,4h,-1cb,9d -t3,-s,-161,4h -16i,1i3,-v6,1m0 -v6,1m0,-qn,1ms -gr,t,-r6,-1g -qn,1ms,-lv,1mj -ou,1n5,-jj,1lt -n8,1ne,-i1,1ko -m0,1nk,-h0,1jk -ll,1nl,-gl,1iv -ff,-1t,-j7,-5o -eu,-1t,-ii,-4q -do,-21,-h8,-35 -e5,-1o,-ie,-4b -6p,1h,-gr,t -av,-22,-do,-21 -ck,1ge,-4p,1gd -66,-21,-av,-22 -59,-1m,-6d,-1n -6d,-1n,-6c,-19 -6c,-19,-5f,-1a -5f,-11,-6c,-11 -1i,1i,-6q,1h -75,31,-6u,3t -6u,3t,-5s,42 19,-1v,-65,-21 -4s,-1p,-4s,-10 -5b,-1p,-4e,-1p -5f,-1a,-5f,-11 -5s,42,-5r,1o -5d,1q,-4c,1p -5f,42,-5f,1o -4b,44,-5f,42 -4p,1gd,3s,1gc -4j,-14,-49,-1s -49,-1s,-3v,-12 -3p,-12,-3r,-1t -3r,-1t,-35,-1t -35,-1t,-35,-1i -35,-1i,-3p,-1i -4g,-1e,-42,-1e -3p,-1i,-30,-16 -4c,1p,-4b,44 -45,1t,-44,42 -45,1u,-3i,3t -3i,3t,-3g,1p -3c,3s,-2s,1o -2i,-1r,-2j,-15 -2r,-1q,-24,-1q -22,-1f,-f,-1f -2s,1o,-29,1n -29,1n,-1r,3v -30,2k,-25,2k -1m,1q,j,1p -p,-1o,-g,-1g -g,-1g,-p,-14 -1i,1i,1i,1i -f,1q,-h,3v 72,-1v,19,-1v 1h,1i,5t,1k 11,1q,13,44 12,33,21,31 23,1q,23,43 2j,42,2v,1o 2v,1o,3s,1p 2q,2q,41,2q 3s,1p,47,43 4l,3r,4v,1r 3s,1gc,ac,1fu 5t,1k,6t,1b 4v,1r,5l,43 5l,43,61,20 51,1gn,bl,1ev ec,-4o,72,-1v 7m,38,ee,7d 72,1h0,d4,1dk 8m,1h1,do,1ca bb,-2m,9u,-1b a1,1h4,dq,1bj d4,-44,c6,-3j c6,-3j,ba,-2m bs,1q,b2,1i ej,1n,bs,1q eb,-47,d4,-44 ea,-4n,hc,-52 gd,-3b,fe,-40 fe,-40,eb,-47 ek,1o,fo,1g ee,7d,mm,cd gt,-2j,gd,-3b ha,-1d,gt,-2i fo,1g,gi,11 gi,11,h4,e h4,e,hc,-9 hb,-51,lk,-5j hc,-9,ha,-1d i3,18o,p6,18o q1,-7j,mr,-9d ov,-7s,mj,-a9 qh,-7t,n0,-8i mm,cd,qf,dj 14q,-8s,qg,-7t qf,dj,v2,do p6,18o,10c,18n v2,do,11v,d3 vh,ds,136,cf 10c,18n,153,189 111,di,14e,bi 117,197,17j,176 12e,d8,15k,ab 12m,dc,16g,9b 13c,193,184,169 1dm,-9q,14q,-8s 14b,19p,18m,156 15f,19h,18r,14k 1dn,-aq,15q,-8p 164,19f,193,13v 1d7,-bb,17f,-8q 172,19k,194,134 17i,19b,196,129 1dk,-c4,18r,-90 1du,-d8,1a5,-92 19r,1ej,19s,14t 19v,1g4,19s,17s 19h,191,1an,1j1 199,1b4,1bj,1iq 192,1c8,1d3,1ji 18t,1dq,1ef,1jk 1a0,1g3,1a2,1jj 18s,1fc,1gf,1ju 18u,1h2,1it,1jo 196,1hq,1k7,1jm 193,1it,1lm,1jh 1ds,-e2,1bd,-99 1ei,-a4,1ds,-ee 1fj,-92,1du,-dh 1h6,-8n,1e2,-bl 1gc,-8r,1e5,-cd 1hg,-8e,1ej,-at 1hf,-8s,1fb,-9r 1ir,-8o,1hf,-8s 1p3,-8p,1ir,-8o 1jr,65,1rj,64 1lm,1jh,1u6,1ji 21h,-8o,1p3,-8p 1rj,64,242,64 1u6,1ji,24d,1im 1u3,1k4,24r,1ht 292,-93,21h,-8o 28t,-9f,229,-8j 21l,1jg,276,1gb 297,-ad,23n,-8j 242,64,280,5c 24h,69,293,4i 23c,1j6,27u,1f6 24g,1jc,28i,1dn 291,-cd,269,-8o 296,-bf,252,-8d 25u,63,29r,3p 24r,1ht,276,1h7 25o,1ih,293,1br 292,-db,277,-93 270,5u,29s,3c 26j,1ie,299,1a3 275,1hq,29f,18h 27k,1hj,29f,171 29f,-cu,294,-db 28b,63,2ae,21 29e,172,290,1hs 28t,1g3,29h,15k 285,1g4,294,193 290,1hs,29g,1q5 28h,1j2,2ca,1sn 289,1kf,2ek,1sq 28d,1lr,2h5,1t0 28k,1n1,2j5,1t1 293,1nl,2l2,1t5 295,1pa,2mo,1s5 2at,-8o,29g,-cu 2c3,-8b,29l,-b7 2bk,-8g,29g,-c7 2d4,-87,29h,-a9 2cj,-87,29m,-aq 2cu,-8f,2aa,-97 29q,1ql,2mu,1rp 2mn,-8a,2cu,-8g 2em,a8,2p2,h8 2ui,-3g,2mn,-8a 2mu,1rp,2vj,1rs 2q7,bk,2s3,81 2p2,h8,2vi,l8 2qq,c3,2s6,7k 2qk,aj,2sn,7l 2r5,e0,2rb,9a 2rn,f0,2r3,9n 2st,fp,2r3,bn 2to,g5,2rm,dg 2vb,gq,2rk,eh 3ag,-p,2ui,-3g 32q,gp,2uq,gh 2vi,l8,365,o3 2vj,1rs,349,1rq 31c,7q,39v,7t 3d3,h1,32q,gp 349,1rq,3bn,1ps 365,o3,3a1,oa 35s,1s1,3d3,1o7 37m,1s4,3ds,1mp 39v,7t,3hm,7t 3a1,oa,3ea,nr 394,1rs,3e1,1lv 3hu,-q,3ag,-q 3b0,p0,3fu,mo 3an,1r4,3em,1k4 3cu,oh,3h3,lk 3bq,1qp,3en,1id 3ct,1pv,3eb,1h8 3eh,oo,3hq,k1 3dk,1op,3dv,1fk 3g0,ns,3ir,go 3oi,-t,3hu,-q 3hm,7t,3p0,7t 3j2,ht,3gp,e5 3j6,kv,3hs,g1 3h7,mc,3i6,gd 3p0,7t,3to,6n 3ok,8h,3v6,5f 3r2,80,3vb,40 405,3d,3tv,-r 3t1,7u,3vl,2p 3un,7d,3ve,v 3vi,4u,3v2,8 #-455,i9 -459,im -389,hr -386,i9 -33v,12i -2hb,sj -25i,bt -p2,-8d jf,-c4 1cq,2t 1dn,-l5 1du,-gk 292,-fo 2gd,-70 2us,6d 3ed,cj 3ql,-29
> Copy and paste this code the game and you guys can play the level i created. Please post yalls levels too while your at it 👍
> ...


I didn't particularly enjoy it, but it was incredibly inventive.


----------

